# MTB Touren-Treff am Omerbach (Eschweiler)



## Cheng (30. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute,

nach reichlicher Überlegung und vielem Lesen im Forum, besonders WBTS-Forum, habe ich mir überlegt auch unsere Touren anzukündigen.
Wir sind ein Haufen von ca. 6 Leuten die sich regelmäßig Samstags zwischen 14:00 und 14:30 in Eschweiler auf der Talstraße, Einfahrt Omerbach-Korkus, treffen. In der Regel fahren wir ca. 40 - 60 km, Profil und Technik "mittel" je nach Lust, Laune, Wetter und Ausdauer. Die Touren reichen rund um die WBTS bis nach Obermaubach.
Ich werde versuchen für die Zukunft unsere Touren zu posten, wenn auch nicht immer mit Beschreibungen, aber wenigsten ob und wann sich getroffen wird. Naturlich sind alle ambitionierten MTB'ler dazu eingeladen.

Würde mich freuen wenn unsere Gruppe neuen Zuwachs willkommen heißen dürfte.

Cheng


----------



## XCRacer (30. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Cheng

 Hab' deinen Termin gelesen. Ist heute aber etwas ungünstig. Ich werde am Nachmittag alleine eine kurze Runde drehen. Kannst ja später mal hier schreiben, wo ihr lang gefahren seid. Digi-Cam n icht vergessen 
 Vielleicht lässt sich ja auch mal eine gemeinsame Tour durchführen. "WBTS meets Omerbach", oder so... 

  Gute Fahrt, Grüüüße René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (30. Oktober 2004)

Hy XCRacer,

es ist mir eine große Ehre von XCRacer die erste Antwort zu bekommen, vielen Dank.  
Natürlch sollten wir einmal eine gemeinsame Runde drehen, wobei ich nicht weiß ob meine Kondition Euren Anforderungen Stand halten wird.
Egal, wir sollten es auf jeden Fall einmal versuchen, vielleicht schaffst Du es ja zeitlich ein anderes mal.

Gruß Cheng

PS. Wir sind übrigens die Truppe mit denen der RS-Hunter regelmäßig fährt.


----------



## XCRacer (30. Oktober 2004)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> PS. Wir sind übrigens die Truppe mit denen der RS-Hunter regelmäßig fährt.


 Dann grüß' den Georg das nächste mal von mir!

 Hab' mir gerade dein Profil angesehen. Du bist auf den Tag genau ein Jahr jünger als ich.
 So'n Zufall


----------



## Cheng (31. Oktober 2004)

Hy,

habe die Grüße an Georg weitergeleitet, habe ihm aber auch während der Tour schon erzählt das wir heute gepostet haben.
Leider muß ich mit Fotos etwas geizen, da meine Digicam zu groß oder mein 0815 Camelbag zu klein ist um die Cam mitzunehmen.
Die Tour war echt super, RS-Hunter hat uns zuerst auf der Waldautobahn über den Kartoffelbaum zum Brandenburger Tor geführt. Dann ging es aber richtig los, zwei supergeile Trails, die und gerade bei der heutigen Bodenbeschaffenheit gefordert haben, und dann weiter über schmale Pfade zur Buche 19. Er meinte das dies ein Teil der diesjährigen Jubiläumstour gewesen ist, ärgere mich heute noch das ich die nicht mitgefahren bin.


----------



## Cheng (1. November 2004)

Endlich geschafft ein Bild einzufügen, hat nur ca. 2 Std. gedauert!


----------



## rpo35 (2. November 2004)

Mahlzeit,

zum Thema Kondition/Tempo:
Wenn ihr sonst mit Georg fahrt, solltet ihr auch bei uns problemlos mithalten können...  

Ansonsten; immer schön Kette rechts und vielleicht bis demnächst !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (2. November 2004)

Ich bin dafür das wir mal beide Treffs zusammenschmeissen. Wird bestimmt lustig.


----------



## Cheng (2. November 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> 
> zum Thema Kondition/Tempo:
> Wenn ihr sonst mit Georg fahrt, solltet ihr auch bei uns problemlos mithalten können...



Wer fährt hier mit wem??? Trotzdem würde mich freuen wenn es dazu kommen würde.

Finde ich übrigens absolute Spitze wie Aufgeschlossen und Willkommen man hier im Forum ist. Echt Klasse!


----------



## Cheng (2. November 2004)

Herbstimpressionen!

Da ich heute Urlaub hatte konnte ich mich zuerst nicht entscheiden ob doch lieber auf der Couch liegen bleibe, oder mich doch auf's Bike schwinge. Wie es immer so ist, wenn man einmal drauf sitzt macht es auch Spaß.

Als kleine Trainingseinheit wollte ich mich bei dem Wetter nicht zu sehr mit Trails beschäftigen, also fuhr ich von Eschweiler aus über den Korkus, WBTS, Kartoffelbaum zum Jägerhaus. Der Hasselbachgraben war Ziel dieser Tour. Doch das Wetter war oben so usselig, das ich mich dann doch auf direktem Weg wieder noch Hause gemacht. Wie auf den Fotos zu sehen ist.

Jetzt allerdings werde ich mich erst einmal ein paar Tage nach Österreich verabschieden. Leider ohne Bike, aber ich bin mit einer anderen Freundin verabredet.






Wir sehen voneinander!

Toto


----------



## XCRacer (2. November 2004)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Wie auf den Fotos zu sehen ist.


 Ich finde den Brauch um den Kartoffelbaum einfach klasse! 

 Und mit 'nem 20er Schnitt kannst du problemlos mit uns mitfahren!

 Schöne Tage im Ösiland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (3. November 2004)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Herbstimpressionen!
> 
> Da ich heute Urlaub hatte konnte ich mich zuerst nicht entscheiden ob doch lieber auf der Couch liegen bleibe, oder mich doch auf's Bike schwinge. Wie es immer so ist, wenn man einmal drauf sitzt macht es auch Spaß.



Soso,

so sind die "kleinen" kaum flügge geworden machen sie sich allein auf Tour  ; sah gestern ja nicht besonders gut mit dem Wetter aus, wenn ich es mit jetzt vergleiche -Sonnenschein während der Mittagspause in der Eifel-!

Wünsch Euch viel Spass in Hermagor, grüßt den Rest, bis nächste Woche. Dann ist aber wieder Training angesagt.  

Cu


----------



## Cheng (3. November 2004)

Hier alle Fotos von Gestern!



			
				RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> während der Mittagspause in der Eifel-!Cu



Das musste er jetzt aber betonen, das er diesen Eintrag in der Mittagspause gemacht hat!


----------



## derMichi (3. November 2004)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> die sich regelmäßig Samstags zwischen 14:00 und 14:30 in Eschweiler auf der Talstraße, Einfahrt Omerbach-Korkus, treffen.



Hi, wo ist das? Wohne Bourscheidtstr., in der Nähe vom ehemaligen Karnevalsfritzen. Habt ihr Connections zum MTB-Store?


----------



## Cheng (3. November 2004)

@klenkes81,

muss mich entschuldigen, wir treffen uns natürlich nicht auf der Talstraße, sondern auf der Eifelstaße.   Wenn Du dort aus Richtung Nothberg kommst geht nach ca. 200m auf der linken Seite ein asphaltierter Feldweg rein, parallel zum Omerbach. Treffpunkt ist direkt an der Einfahrt des Weges.
Bist natürlich gerne eingeladen mitzufahren, ob aber diesen Samstag was geht kann ich nicht sagen, da ich von Morgen an bis Montag bei den Ösis bin.
Ich denke aber das die anderen die Tour posten, wenn sie fahren.

Ansonsten dann den nächsten Samstag.

Würden uns freuen wenn Du dabei bist!

Grüße Toto


----------



## Cheng (11. November 2004)

Hy, bin wieder zurück von den Ösis,

leider hat das WE heftig eingeschlagen  , d.h. natürlich das am Samstag wieder gefahren wird. Das eine Kilo werden wir doch wieder schaffen oder?

Vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar Leute die Lust auf eine kleine Runde um die WBTS haben. Wenn ja dann hier 

Also, vielleicht bis Samstag.

PS. @RS-Hunter: natürlich auch von mir noch nachträglich alles Gute   . Tausche das Bier im Advent gegen einen Glühwein ein!


----------



## XCRacer (11. November 2004)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar Leute die Lust auf eine kleine Runde um die WBTS haben. Wenn ja dann hier


 Muß leider passen. Bin am Samstag verhindert. Die Rallye Köln-Ahrweiler ruft mich ...als Zuschauer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (13. November 2004)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hy, bin wieder zurück von den Ösis,
> 
> leider hat das WE heftig eingeschlagen  , d.h. natürlich das am Samstag wieder gefahren wird. Das eine Kilo werden wir doch wieder schaffen oder?


Hi,

dann wollen wir heute mal wieder ran an den Speck  , sieht ja einigermassen gut aus mit dem Wetter. 



			
				Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar Leute die Lust auf eine kleine Runde um die WBTS haben. Wenn ja dann hier
> 
> Also, vielleicht bis Samstag.



Hatte gestern pfeffe angemailt, er kann aber dieses WE nicht. Nächstes WE wollte er aber mit.

Who the f*ck is Nieres  ? KüsschenKüsschen? JJ?



			
				Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> PS. @RS-Hunter: natürlich auch von mir noch nachträglich alles Gute   . Tausche das Bier im Advent gegen einen Glühwein ein!


Danke! Danke! 
JaJa, dreimal Glühwein, 1x Kinderpunsch 

cu later


----------



## Cheng (13. November 2004)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Who the f*ck is Nieres  ? KüsschenKüsschen? JJ?
> cu later



Kann Ich Dir leider auch nicht sagen, Küsschen,Küsschen auf keinen Fall habe ich gestern noch mit telefoniert, da stand er schon drin, und JJ kann doch noch nicht einmal Internet schreiben. Der macht übrigens schon um 13:30 Feierabend. Also solltest Du auch gegen 14:15 bei mir sein.

Auf jeden Fall freuen wir uns wenn ein Neuling dabei ist. Damit sind wir dann zu 5 Bikern.

@xcracer: Hy, kennst Du eigentlich die Geschichte von den 2 Königskindern?
Naja, ich hoffe das es dieses Jahr doch noch einmal klappen wird.

cu Toto


----------



## IGGY (13. November 2004)

HI
Vieleicht komme ich auch mal Samstags zum Treff wenn ich darf. Nur nächsten Samstag wird das leider noch nichts!


----------



## RS-Hunter (13. November 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> HI
> Vieleicht komme ich auch mal Samstags zum Treff wenn ich darf. Nur nächsten Samstag wird das leider noch nichts!



Klar doch, wer Lust und Laune hat ist jederzeit willkommen.  
Das Leistungsniveau (Uphill) ist im Durchschnitt nur etwas geringer als mit den WBTS-Bikern, aber beim downhill geht's ab  , ausser JJ   aber auch er wird immer lockerer.    

Cu


----------



## PacMan (13. November 2004)

Hallo!
Hab mir gerade spontan überlegt, dass ich auch Lust hätte, mich nochmal auf's Rad zu schwingen.  
Müsste allerdings noch einen Schlauch wechseln (Plattfuss), dazu hab ich weniger Lust.   
Also vielleicht bin ich gleich auch am Omerbach, vielleicht erst beim nächsten Mal...


----------



## PacMan (13. November 2004)

Sooooo... nach einem ausgedehnten Vollbad und 'ner Tafel Schokolade hab ich mich inzwischen wieder akklimatisiert.    Es war 'ne klasse Tour, aber wie ich eben schon sagte: Ich bleibe lieber ein Schönwetterfahrer!   
Doch wenn der Wetterdienst mal wieder ein paar trockene Stunden verspricht, schliesse ich mich euch gerne wieder an!   
PS: Wo bleibt denn das Foto von dem *Schlamm*assel? Aber bitte mit allen Namen, damit ich die schön auswendig lernen kann!


----------



## Cheng (14. November 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

leider habe ich es jetzt erst geschafft einen kleinen Breicht zu unserer gestrigen Tour zu schreiben.

Bei sehr schönem Wetter und fast 10 Grad haben sich 5 Biker am Omerbach zu einer lockeren Runde getroffen.

Wie auf dem Gruppenfoto von Links nach Rechts:
Pacman (Pascal), Jürgen (JJ), Reiner (KüsschenKüsschen), Georg (RS-Hunter) und Thorsten (Cheng).






Zunächst ging es den Omerbach entlang Richtung Schevenhütte, dort führte uns Georg direkt eine paar geile Trails entlang, die bei den Bodenverhältnissen doch schon einiges an Können von uns verlangten. Georg konnte es sich natürlich nicht verkneifen auch den Trail-Uphill kurz vor der Staumauer zu fahren.  

Von da aus Richtung Waldkreuzung oberhalb der Buche 19 runter zu den Biberdämmen, wo sich dann der Himmel so zuzog das es soger am Kartoffelbaum mit Schneeregen weiterging. Da wir keine Besserung absehen konnten machten wir uns dann doch auf schnellstem Weg über Schevenhütte nach Hause. Dort schien dann natürlich wieder die Sonne, aber auch nur noch 3 Grad.
Knapp 2 Stunden waren wir Unterwegs und hatten ca.39 km auf dem Tacho. Profil gibt es leider nicht, da sich mein nagelneuer CM436 bei 6km verabschiedet hat. 

Was uns natürlch alle gefreut hat, ist, das sich auch jemand anderes uns angeschlossen hat, vielen dank an Pacman. Wir würden uns freuen wenn das so weitergeht, jeder ist willkommen.  

6 andere Fotos findet Ihr noch hier , ansonsten bis nächste Woche

Toto


----------



## XCRacer (14. November 2004)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...dort führte uns Georg direkt eine paar geile Trails entlang, die bei den Bodenverhältnissen doch schon einiges an Können von uns verlangten.


 Jaaa, der Georg kennt schon ein paar fiese Trails


----------



## rpo35 (14. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Jaaa, der Georg kennt schon ein paar fiese Trails



Ich kenne jetzt auch einen fiesen mehr: Den an der Skihalle in Landgraaf...


----------



## RS-Hunter (15. November 2004)

@ Cheng: Schöner Bericht, bei den Bildern fällt mir auf, man sollte ohne Blitz arbeiten; immer die Reflexionen der eingearbeiteten Streifen.



			
				Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Bei sehr schönem Wetter


Dafür sind mir aber ganz schön die Finger und Zehen abgefroren   



			
				Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...verkneifen auch den Trail-Uphill kurz vor der Staumauer zu fahren.


Wer wollte denn ran an den Speck?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nieres (15. November 2004)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> leider habe ich es jetzt erst geschafft einen kleinen Breicht zu unserer gestrigen Tour zu schreiben.
> 
> ...



Hi, war wohl noch auf Sommerzeit programmiert, daher sorry wg. Samstag.

Hab das Foto gesehen, scheint mir aber eine echte Gurkentruppe zu sein, lauter Schluffis, werde Euch beim nächsten Mal richtig durchmischen!!!!!!

Grüße
Nieres


----------



## rpo35 (15. November 2004)

Nieres schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, war wohl noch auf Sommerzeit programmiert, daher sorry wg. Samstag.
> 
> Hab das Foto gesehen, scheint mir aber eine echte Gurkentruppe zu sein, lauter Schluffis, werde Euch beim nächsten Mal richtig durchmischen!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Hört hört...Du solltest vielleicht mal einen Smilie dazwischen packen. Könnte sonst falsch verstanden werden und Du wirst garnicht mitgenommen


----------



## RS-Hunter (15. November 2004)

Nieres schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, war wohl noch auf Sommerzeit programmiert, daher sorry wg. Samstag.


Ist nich so schlimm...!  Ist ja erst seit kanpp zwei Wochen wieder MEZ   



			
				Nieres schrieb:
			
		

> Hab das Foto gesehen, scheint mir aber eine echte Gurkentruppe zu sein, lauter Schluffis, werde Euch beim nächsten Mal richtig durchmischen!!!!!!
> 
> Grüße
> Nieres



So lange man noch recht anonym im Forum sich beteiligt kann man viel schreiben, aber wachte erstmal Deine erste Tour mit uns ab.   
vielleicht stehst Du dann in der ersten Reihe als suuuuper Schluffi mit vielen anderen umringten Gurken.


----------



## Nieres (16. November 2004)

Danke für den Hinweis mit der MEZ.... - scheinst ja ein ganz schlauer zu sein!

Aber mal im Ernst, wer hat schon Angst vor "JJ", "Küsschen, Küsschen", "Cheng" und "MC-Racer"???

Leute, nach unserer gemeinsamen Tour am kommenden Samstag werdet Ihr
MTB neu definieren - versprochen!

Nieres


----------



## PacMan (16. November 2004)

Na das, was Nieres da so von sich gibt, klingt ja fast interessant genug, um meinen Vorsatz über Bord zu werfen ("Schönwetter-Biker") und am kommenden Samstag auch mitzumischen!   
Mal schauen, was kommt...


----------



## rpo35 (16. November 2004)

Wenn er frech wird, einfach in den Graben schubsen...


----------



## RS-Hunter (16. November 2004)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Na das, was Nieres da so von sich gibt, klingt ja fast interessant genug, um meinen Vorsatz über Bord zu werfen ("Schönwetter-Biker") und am kommenden Samstag auch mitzumischen!
> Mal schauen, was kommt...



wenigstens hat es etwas positives, dass hier die Messlatte künstlich hochgehalten wird; so wird aus Schönwetter-Bikern noch mal ein richtig harter Brocken   



			
				Nieres schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den Hinweis mit der MEZ.... - scheinst ja ein ganz schlauer zu sein!


Ich helfe wo ich kann.., bin gerne bereit die ein oder andere Nachhilfestunde zu geben  


			
				Nieres schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal im Ernst, wer hat schon Angst vor "JJ", "Küsschen, Küsschen", "Cheng" und "MC-Racer"???
> 
> Leute, nach unserer gemeinsamen Tour am kommenden Samstag werdet Ihr
> MTB neu definieren - versprochen!
> ...


 Jetzt bin ich aber gespannt,... und lass mich mal überraschen;
abgerechnet wird am Ende   

cu you on the trails oder im Graben


----------



## Cheng (16. November 2004)

Nieres schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal im Ernst, wer hat schon Angst vor "JJ", "Küsschen, Küsschen", "Cheng" und "MC-Racer"???
> 
> Leute, nach unserer gemeinsamen Tour am kommenden Samstag werdet Ihr
> MTB neu definieren - versprochen!
> ...



Naja, da scheint ja einer ganz wild darauf zu sein sich direkt hier einzutragen.

Ich kann Dir gerne auch kurz vorher eine PM schicken, damit Du auch das Problem mit der *MEZ* in den Griff bekommst.



Natürlich freuen wir uns wenn auch die Schönwetterbiker wieder dabei sind   , den angekündigten Schneefall kann man ja schliesslich auch als Schönes Wetter  bezeichen!

Wir sehen uns im Hang!

Toto


----------



## "TWIGGY" (16. November 2004)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich freuen wir uns wenn auch die *Schönwetterbiker* wieder dabei sind  , den angekündigten Schneefall kann man ja schliesslich auch als Schönes Wetter bezeichen!
> 
> Wir sehen uns im Hang!
> 
> Toto


Hallo zusammen,
kaum ist man mal eine Zeit nich mit dabei ,gibts auch gleich einen neuen Treff, der auch in meinem näherem Einzugsgebiet liegt  .

Das liest sich alles ganz gut hier und ich denke das sobald mein Bike fertig ist und das Wetter  gut ist ,ich mich bestimmt mal an eure Truppe heran hängen werde ,wenn ich mit genommen werde  
Wenn das Tempo nicht ganz so hoch ist wie bei den WBTS`lern hätte ich dann wohl einen bessern wieder Eintritt.
Bin ja nach der Jubiläumstour (WBTS)nur noch zweimal gefahren und bin somit wieder voll aus dem Tritt  .
Also bis demnächst mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (17. November 2004)

Nieres schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, nach unserer gemeinsamen Tour am kommenden Samstag werdet Ihr
> MTB neu definieren - versprochen!
> 
> Nieres



Uahhhhhhhhh, der "Grosse-Unbekannte-MTB-neu-definiernde" Nieres hat sich für unsere kleine Runde angemeldet.   

Hilfe ich habe Angst   

Cu


----------



## rpo35 (17. November 2004)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Uahhhhhhhhh, der "Grosse-Unbekannte-MTB-neu-definiernde" Nieres hat sich für unsere kleine Runde angemeldet.
> 
> Hilfe ich habe Angst
> 
> Cu



Obe er wohl mit nem Hollandrad kommt; oder vielleicht mit nem Einrad...Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## XCRacer (17. November 2004)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> kleine Runde


 Eventuell komme ich auch. Entscheide mich aber kurzfristig. Kann sein, das ich schon Vormittags fahre.


----------



## RS-Hunter (17. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Kann sein, das ich schon Vormittags fahre.


Dann bist du ja schon warm gefahren; oder kannst dann noch etwas locker ausrollen


----------



## rpo35 (17. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Eventuell komme ich auch. Entscheide mich aber kurzfristig. Kann sein, das ich schon Vormittags fahre.



Ich starte je nach Wetter   gegen 11 in Roetgen. Ich trage gleich noch einen Termin in unserem Fred ein.
Nachmittags ist mir zu knapp und hecktisch wegen der Fete abends.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (17. November 2004)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> kaum ist man mal eine Zeit nich mit dabei ,gibts auch gleich einen neuen Treff, der auch in meinem näherem Einzugsgebiet liegt  .



Den Treff gibt es schon länger, war nur noch nicht im Forum bekannt!  


Selbstverständlich werden wir Dich mitnehmen, je mehr Leute umso grösser ist der Spassfaktor!



			
				TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Das liest sich alles ganz gut hier und ich denke das sobald mein Bike fertig ist und das Wetter  gut ist ,ich mich bestimmt mal an eure Truppe heran hängen werde ,wenn ich mit genommen werde
> Wenn das Tempo nicht ganz so hoch ist wie bei den WBTS`lern hätte ich dann wohl einen bessern wieder Eintritt.




Da kannst Du von ausgehen, hoffentlich bekommst Du Dein Bike bald hin damit es losgehen kann.

@WBTS-Biker: Ich hoffe das hier nicht der Eindruck ensteht die Leute abzuwerben, wir sollten auf jeden Fall einmal einen Termin vereinbaren zusammen zu fahren wenn das Tempo nicht zu hoch wird.  

CU Toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (17. November 2004)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> @WBTS-Biker: Ich hoffe das hier nicht der Eindruck ensteht die Leute abzuwerben,


 Keine Sorge. Wenn Twiggy wieder sein normales Leistungsniveau hat, wollt ihr ihn sowieso nicht mehr mitnehmen.

  Twiggys Attacken am Berg sind schon fast legendär


----------



## rpo35 (17. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Twiggys Attacken am Berg sind schon fast legendär



das kann ich bestätigen...bin schon manches mal hinterhergehechelt und hab mir gedacht "der tickt nicht richtig"...


----------



## Cheng (17. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Twiggys Attacken am Berg sind schon fast legendär



Dann werden wir uns wohl eine Flachetappe aussuchen, damit wir auch Zeit haben ihn kennenzulernen! 



@ Reiner(Küsschen,Küsschen): würde mich freuen wenn Du Dich auch anmeldest und beteiligst. Dann Kannst Du Dich auch für Samstag eintragen!


----------



## "TWIGGY" (18. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Sorge. Wenn Twiggy wieder sein normales Leistungsniveau hat, wollt ihr ihn sowieso nicht mehr mitnehmen.
> 
> Twiggys Attacken am Berg sind schon fast legendär


Danke danke ,aber ich denke die meinen dann doch ehr den anderen Ingo genannt IGGY meiner einer hat im Berg immer das nachsehen  erinnere mich noch an die Tour mit XC-Racer vor der Jubiläumstour wo er mit dem Crossrad einen Berg hoch geknallt ist und onen meinte das er keinen kleineren Gang fahren konnte weil er ja vorne nur zwei Kettenblätter hat.....tz tz tz 
Ich freu mich auf jedenfall mal auf eine flache Etappe.


Ach ja das Bike ist fertig  werde es aber erst nächste Woche holen und somit habt ihr noch etwas Ruhe vor mir  

Bis dann


----------



## IGGY (18. November 2004)

*ICH?????*  Sowas mache ich net?
@Twiggy  Rad ist fertig? Na da fahre ich Morgen mal runter und gucke mal!
Soll ich ein Foto vom Erlkönig machen


----------



## "TWIGGY" (18. November 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> *ICH?????* Sowas mache ich net?
> @Twiggy Rad ist fertig? Na da fahre ich Morgen mal runter und gucke mal!
> Soll ich ein Foto vom Erlkönig machen


Ja mach nur 
Dann sind die anderen schonmal drauf gefasst was aus sie zukommt bzw wer


----------



## Cheng (18. November 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> @Twiggy  Rad ist fertig? Na da fahre ich Morgen mal runter und gucke mal!
> Soll ich ein Foto vom Erlkönig machen



Ich hoffe wir bekommen es auch vorher zu sehen!


----------



## IGGY (18. November 2004)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe wir bekommen es auch vorher zu sehen!


Ich poste es Morgen mal hier.


----------



## IGGY (19. November 2004)

Bilder vom Erlkönig sind im WBTS Thread


----------



## RS-Hunter (19. November 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder vom Erlkönig sind im WBTS Thread



Sieht doch gar nicht so gut aus   , wenn ich da mein letzte Woche reaktiviertes "Winterbike" sehe. Reimport (gelesen Re import, und nicht Reim port  ) aus den USA, Giant ATX830 ohne jegliche Federung, aber es lief wie schnüffchen. 

Musste mein S-Works frühzeitig in Winterpause schicken, da meine Felgen doch so langsam bedrohlich eingebremst waren; RPO und XCRacer hatten sich bereits ein Bild nach unserer Jubiläumstour gemacht. Und als endgültiger Knock Out hatte sich mein Schaltwerk auch in seine Einzelteile zerlegt. Stift aus dem Parallelogramm war herausgefallen   aber nach knapp 15.000 km darf auch mal ein XT-Schaltwerk auseinanderfallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (19. November 2004)

Pfeffe hat sich auch für unsere kleine Runde angemeldet. 

Endlich hat's geklappt. Ich freu mich schon auf all die neuen Gesichter.


----------



## XCRacer (19. November 2004)

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, werde ich mir morgen keine Pedale sondern Skibindungen unter meine Klickies schnallen und zum Skilanglauf nach Lammersdorf ausrücken.

 Ist hier vielleicht sonst noch jemand der Skilanglauf macht?


----------



## Cheng (19. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, werde ich mir morgen keine Pedale sondern Skibindungen unter meine Klickies schnallen und zum Skilanglauf nach Lammersdorf ausrücken.
> 
> Ist hier vielleicht sonst noch jemand der Skilanglauf macht?



Hy, am besten ist es wenn Du Dich aber vorher erkundigst ob es sich lohnt hoch zu fahren. Stand heute nachmittag 16:00 höchstens 5 cm.

Toto


----------



## Cheng (19. November 2004)

@nieres:

wir haben es uns nicht nehmen lassen Dir für morgen einen Wecker zu besorgen, damit Du auch pünktlich zum Treffpunkt erscheinen kannst.







Zieh Dich warm an, hab' gehört es soll kalt werden!


----------



## RS-Hunter (19. November 2004)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ... am besten ist es wenn Du Dich aber vorher erkundigst ob es sich lohnt ...Toto



kann gerne den Schneebericht liefern, da ich morgen früh erst noch arbeiten bin. einfach kurz anfragen.


----------



## PacMan (20. November 2004)

Oh mann... ich bin zwar gerade erst aufgestanden, und der Blick aus dem Fenster verspricht auch nicht gerade das, was ich unter schönen Wetter verstehe. Aber ich bin einfach zu begierig darauf, vom großen Nieres mal gezeigt zu bekommen, was MTB wirklich bedeutet!    Also bis gleich...


----------



## Cheng (20. November 2004)

WO BLEIBT NIERES ?????

Bericht kommt später!


----------



## Cheng (21. November 2004)

JA JA, so ist es nunmal. Erst die grosse Klappe aufreissen und dann nicht zum Treffpunkt erscheinen. Dabei haben wir doch extra noch einen Wecker geschickt, bin mal gespannt auf die Ausrede, und wir konnten gestern abend immer noch nicht über die Neue Definition des Mountainbikens diskutieren.

Auf jeden Fall war es eine wunderschöne Tour bei besten Wetterbdingungen und einer gut harmosierenden Truppe. Danke auch an die *Nichtausgelasteten*, die immer wieder das Tempo gedrosselt und auch am Berg gewartet haben. Den allgemeinen  Äusserungen hat es aber allen viel Spass gemacht. Was soll auch schon schief gehen wenn man zu sieben Bikern unterwegs ist.

Hier unser Profil und ein Gruppenfoto vom Kartoffelbaum, die Lücke in der Mitte hat man für mich freigehalten!


----------



## XCRacer (21. November 2004)

Es mit sehr viel Spaß gemacht mit euch zu fahren. Eine echt lustige Truppe 

 Klasse fand ich auch, das auf dem armen pfeffe Rücksicht genommen wurde. Ist nicht bei jeder Gruppe der Fall. Außerdem habe ich einen neuen Weg kennengelernt. Den Abschnitt von Hamich entlang des Omerbachs kannte ich nicht. Und das lag nicht nur daran, das es Stockfinster war 

 Ich fahre bestimmt wieder das eine oder andere mal mit euch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfeffe (21. November 2004)

Ja das fand ich auch klasse das Ihr auf mich gewartet habt!!!  

Es hat mir sehr gefallen es ist was anderes als immer nur alleine durch die Gegend zu eiern. Ich bin auf jedenfall wieder dabei bei den nächsten Touren... hoffentlich müsst Ihr nicht immer auf mich warten   

Gruß 

- pfeffe -


----------



## Cheng (23. November 2004)

Hallo Leute, seit Ihr alle eingeschlafen. Hat sich ja schon ziemlich lange nichts mehr auf dieser Seite getan. Sogar Nieres hat sich nicht mehr gemeldet.

@RS-Hunter: Hy Georg, denk doch dran das Du die Tour von Samstag reinstellst wenn Ihr fahren solltet, muss ja leider arbeiten und habe auch noch Notdienst.  

@XCRacer: Habe Deinen Weihnachstmarkt-Eintrag auf der WBTS Seite gelesen. Eine tolle Idee, machen wir schon seit längerem zu dieser Zeit, bisher aber nur als Abschluss auf dem Markt in E'ler. Wenn Du aber dranbleibst kommen wir bestimmt gerne mit. Leider ist der Markt in M'hütte nur an diesem WE!

PS. Wo gibt es denn die ganzen Smileys?


----------



## Nieres (24. November 2004)

Hallo Looser,

wo bleibt Nieres???

Ist es nicht der Nieres in uns allen, der ständig bei uns ist?  

Er ist unter Euch, beobachtet Euch auf Schritt und Tritt (ähh, Pedalumdrehung) und freut sich insgeheim, daß der Treffpunkt Omerbach
auch durch Nieres Mithilfe eine enorme Resonanz erfährt...  

Also, wenn Ihr fragt, wo ich bin, forscht nach mir in den alten Öcher 
Wörterbüchern, denn dort findet Ihr die Antwort...  

Tschööö wa!

Nieres


----------



## rpo35 (24. November 2004)

Dat is zwar kein Quiz-Forum hier, aber kann es sein, dass Dein Name Werner ist ? Und wenn ja, was haben wir davon ?


----------



## IGGY (24. November 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn ja, was haben wir davon ?


Wahrscheinlich nichts!


----------



## XCRacer (24. November 2004)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Wo gibt es denn die ganzen Smileys?


 





> Weihnachstmarkt-Eintrag


 Wird aber am kommenden Samstag wohl nichts werden. Am besten, wir befüllen unsere Camelbaks mit Glühwein und machen ein Ausscheidungsfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (24. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

>



Vielen Dank für die Page, wenn Du das mit den Camelbags ernst meinst sollten wir uns aber nicht weit von zu Hause entfernen. Aber die Trails werden dann richtig leicht.  

@rpo35: Das mit dem "Werner" habe ich auch herausgefunden, leider kenne ich keinen! 

Cu Toto


----------



## RS-Hunter (24. November 2004)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...Das mit dem "Werner" habe ich auch herausgefunden, leider kenne ich keinen! ...



Soweit war ich auch schon. Aber das Beste ist, wenn man "Nieres" bei Google eingibt wird mein Ausruf 





			
				RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Who the f*ck is Nieres  ?...


 gelistet  

Aber so werden wir alle auf Trap gehalten. Und versuchen des Rätsels Lösung zu finden...


----------



## IGGY (24. November 2004)

Wie sieht es denn mit einer kleinen Tour der WBTS´ler und Omerbacher Leuten um 10 Uhr aus?


----------



## rpo35 (24. November 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es denn mit einer kleinen Tour der WBTS´ler und Omerbacher Leuten um 10 Uhr aus?



Tag/Monat/Jahr ?...


----------



## Cheng (24. November 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es denn mit einer kleinen Tour der WBTS´ler und Omerbacher Leuten um 10 Uhr aus?



Wie rpo35 schon schreibt, wann?

Bei mir geht es am Samstag nicht, muss leider arbeiten und habe Samstag und Sonntag Notdienst.  
Das Problem bei uns ist, das einige generel Samstags arbeiten müssen. Deshalb ist unser Treffpunkt auch meistens erst um 14:30 Uhr.

Auf jeden Fall sollten wir die Idee von XCRacer mit dem Weihnachtsmarkt, dann aber nächstes WE, festhalten. Wir müssen ja den Glühwein nicht in unseren Trinkrucksäcken mitnehmen! 

Cu Toto


----------



## IGGY (24. November 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Tag/Monat/Jahr ?...


Oh    Ich meinte Samstag. Ich muß unbedingt eine Einheit (diesmal wirklich leicht) fahren!


----------



## RS-Hunter (25. November 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich muß unbedingt eine Einheit (diesmal wirklich leicht) fahren!...



Gerne können wir gemeinsam starten bzw. unterwegs treffen, aber wie bereits von Cheng angedeutet ist erst nachmittags (frühestens ab 14:00 Uhr) was möglich. Von daher trage ich mal einen Termin ein.

Cu


----------



## IGGY (25. November 2004)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Gerne können wir gemeinsam starten bzw. unterwegs treffen, aber wie bereits von Cheng angedeutet ist erst nachmittags (frühestens ab 14:00 Uhr) was möglich. Von daher trage ich mal einen Termin ein.
> 
> Cu


Ich kann so Spät nicht


----------



## Cheng (26. November 2004)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Gerne können wir gemeinsam starten bzw. unterwegs treffen, aber wie bereits von Cheng angedeutet ist erst nachmittags (frühestens ab 14:00 Uhr) was möglich. Von daher trage ich mal einen Termin ein.
> 
> Cu



Hy Georg, 

der Eintrag einer Tour ist neu! Auch der Eintragende muss sich jetzt anmelden. Nicht das die Jungs meinen sie müssten alleine durch den Busch fahren.  

Ich denke an Euch!  

Wenn Ihr nicht zu versaut seit und es Euch nicht zu kalt ist, könnt ihr ja auf ne Tas Kaf vorbei schauen.


----------



## rpo35 (26. November 2004)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...Auch der Eintragende muss sich jetzt anmelden...



Nee, das geht wohl nicht...  ...dass der Initiator mitfährt sollte klar sein; dass dahinter jetzt ne "0" statt ner "1" wie früher steht, ist mir ziemlich wurscht...

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Wo ist Nieres bzw. Werner ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (26. November 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, das geht wohl nicht...  ...dass der Initiator mitfährt sollte klar sein; dass dahinter jetzt ne "0" statt ner "1" wie früher steht, ist mir ziemlich wurscht...:



Hy Ralph, ich denke nur es macht einen besseren Eindruck!  




			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ps: Wo ist Nieres bzw. Werner ?



Keine Ahnung, nach seiner Quizshow macht sich Mr. Anonymus zielmlich rar.
Wir wissen aber immer noch nicht wer er ist. 

Grüsse nach Roetgen
Toto


----------



## rpo35 (26. November 2004)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Ralph, ich denke nur es macht einen besseren Eindruck!
> ...



nen guten Eindruck macht man mit den Pedalen...


----------



## XCRacer (27. November 2004)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Von daher trage ich mal einen Termin ein.


 Also! Männer der Westfront. Habe mich auch mal eingetippt. Bin mal gespannt ob der nächste (April)scherzkeks kommt 

 Georg: Ich komme dann um 13:45Uhr zum Römerstrasse-Garagentreff 
 Vorher erstmal aus schlafen. Nachtschicht! Gääähn!


----------



## XCRacer (27. November 2004)

Ich bin heute mit Georg (oder auch RS-Hunter) eine Tour durch das Münsterländchen bei Kornelimünster gefahren. Gestartet am MTB-Treff Omerbach in Eschweiler. Ein paar Trails bis zur WBTS und dann hinüber nach Zweifall um über den Schlangerberg zum Münsterländchen abzubiegen.

 Wir sind dann durch Brander Wald, Buschmühle, Würselener Wald und Propsteier Wald zurück zur guten alten Heimat Dürwiß gefahren.

     Wetter angenehm. Wege schlammig!





 Wie es sich mitlerweile bei mir gehört, habe ich mich zweimal verfahren. Beim zweiten Mal war es nicht unangenehm, denn wir haben einen schönen Trail bei Buschmühle gefunden.
     Wie üblich, wenn RS-Hunter dabei ist, habe ich einen neuen Trail gezeigt bekommen. (Vicht vor Tanke Wagemann rechts hoch)


----------



## RS-Hunter (28. November 2004)

Nabend, 

musste gestern abend erstmal etwas schlaf nachholen, da die Nacht zuvor doch etwas kurz geworden war; kommt davon, wenn man zu lange vorm Rechner sitzt und sich noch vorbereiten muss.

war gestern mal wieder eine schnelle Runde mit XC-Racer :schwitz:; aber trotzalledem eine schöne Tour; habe mal wieder einiges neues gesehen   ; macht Lust auf mehr; für die nächsten zwei Samstage sieht's bei mir schlecht aus; also braucht nicht auf mich zu warten 

bis denn


----------



## RS-Hunter (28. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wie es sich mitlerweile bei mir gehört, habe ich mich zweimal verfahren. Beim zweiten Mal war es nicht unangenehm, denn wir haben einen schönen Trail bei Buschmühle gefunden. ...


War mir gar nicht so aufgefallen, aber nur so findet man neue Trails


----------



## Nieres (29. November 2004)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Ralph, ich denke nur es macht einen besseren Eindruck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Ihr Luschen,

echt interessant, wie hier geforscht wird, vielleicht schonmal an 50-50 Joker oder Zuschauerfrage oder Telefonjoker gedacht???  

So wie Ihr MTB fahrt, denkt Ihr wahrscheinlich auch... - immer schöööön laaaaangsaammm und nur geradeaus...   


Aber mal Spaß beiseite:

Es hat mir eine riesenfreude gemacht, in den letzten Tagen das Forum etwas
aufzumischen, war alles nicht ernst gemeint, wollte nur für etwas "Furore" sorgen... - ich hoffe Ihr nehmt es mir nicht übel!  

Gruß
Nieres (öcher Form auch für Reinerius)
Küsschen Küsschen


----------



## Cheng (29. November 2004)

So einfach kommst Du uns aber nicht davon. So tuen als wenn Du auf Nieres mit uns wartest, die Meute aufmischen und dann das große "ComingOut".  

Wir werden uns auf jeden Fall noch etwas besonderes für Dich einfallen lassen.

Hier erst einmal eine Hilfe für die, die jetzt noch nicht wissen wer Du bist!






Ich denke wir starten den Anfang der Strafe am Samstag mit der ersten Runde Glühwein auf dem Eschweiler Weihnachtsmarkt 

War auf jeden Fall eine Bereicherung zur Stimmung in unserem Thread!

See you on the Trail!
Toto


----------



## Nieres (30. November 2004)

Hi Toto,

einverstanden Männer, die Runde geht auf mich bzw. auf meinen
schizopfrenen Freund Nieres, wenn der mitfährt....

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (30. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag können wir gerne eine ruhige Tour machen. Ich schließe mich auch gerne einer anderen Gruppe (zB. Omerbach oder dem WBTS-Außenposten Breinig) an.



Hy Rene',

habe Deinen Eintrag im WBTS Forum gelesen und kann Dich nur herzlich zu unserer Tour am Samstag einladen, wie immer nicht vor 14:00 Uhr, genaue Zeit wird noch ausgeschrieben. Das muss ich nämlich noch mit unserem Frisör absprechen. Da RS-Hunter nicht mit fährt wäre ein Guter Guide sowiso nicht verkehrt.
Als Belohnung gibt es dann zum Abschluss auf dem Eschweiler Weihnachtsmarkt einen Glühwein von Nieres! ...oder 2 ...oder 3  ????

Wie gesagt, den Termin stelle ich am Donnerstag rein!

Cu Thorsten


----------



## Cheng (3. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute,

habe hier für Samstag 14:30 Uhr einen Termin eingestellt. Da RS-Hunter das Bike unserer Frisöse wohl wieder zurecht gemacht hat, konnten wir den Termin leider nicht früher legen. Vielleicht findet sich aber doch noch jemand der Lust hat mit uns zwischen 40 und 50 km zu fahren.
Der Abschluss wird dann in Eschweiler auf dem Weihnachtmarkt, die Einladung von Nieres, zu einem schönen heißen Glühwein.  

Cu you on the Trail Toto


----------



## PacMan (3. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!
Samstag muss ich leider passen. Muss erstmal schauen, was letztes Mal mit meiner Bremse los war...  
Aber wenn's Wetter so schön bleibt, werde ich am Sonntag mit den WBTS'lern 'ne Runde drehen.
Also trinkt 'nen Glühwein für mich mit!   
Viele Grüsse auch an Nieres! Immerhin hast du mich dazu gebracht, meinen Schönwetter-Vorsatz ein wenig zu vernachlässigen!


----------



## XCRacer (3. Dezember 2004)

14.30 ist mir diesmal zu spät. Ich fahre am Samstag was früher los. Abends hole ich das Glühweintrinken nach. Aprés Ski Fete bei Rinkens in Neu-Lohn !


----------



## Cheng (4. Dezember 2004)

Aufgrund der grossen Nachfrage und einigen Arbeits- und Krankheitsbedingten Ausfällen, habe ich unseren Termin um 14:30 wieder gelöscht. Da wir nur zu zweit sind und meine Frisöse mich gerade angerufen hat, das sie früher kann, werden wir wohl doch schon so gegen 13:00 starten. Falls diesen Eintrag noch jemand liest und wenn jemandem die Zeit entgegen kommt, soll er sich noch melden! 

Ich werde zwischenzeitlich ins Forum schauen un könnte dann noch reagieren!

Cu on the trail, Toto


----------



## Cheng (4. Dezember 2004)

Beste Voraussetzungen zum Mountainbiken versprach uns das Wetter heute, und es hat es auch gehalten. Dadurch das unsere Frisöse früher Feierabend machte und der Rest nicht konnte, haben wir unsere Tour heute auf 13:00 Uhr vorverlegt. Leider aber doch zu spät, sonst hätte man sicherlich mit den WBTS'lern zusammen fahren können. Wir bekommen bestimmt wieder eine Chance! Hoffentlich!

Zuerst führte unser Weg vom Omerbach Richtung Laufenburg, Parkplatz "Rennweg", WBTS direkt links den steilen Trail herauf weiter zum Kartoffelbaum. Nach einer kleinen Riegelpause fuhren wir mit ein paar Leuten aus Mausbach bis zur Abzweigung Raffelsbrand gemeinsam. (kleiner Tipp an die Jungens, wartet vielleicht ein bisschen früher auf Euren Mitfahrer und nicht erst wenn er schon einen km hinter Euch her hechelt)  
Von da aus hoch zum Jägerhaus den Paternoster runter zum Solchbachtal dann über Vicht Schevenhütte und Hastenrath direkt auf den Eschweiler Weihnachtmarkt zum Glühweinstand. @Nieres: Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben, wäre auch heute zu billig gewesen, ansonsten Gute Besserung!  








Am Ende waren es dann doch fast 58 km bei bestem Wetter, gefrorenen und schlammigen Wegen und einem heißen Glühwein.

Ich hoffe wir sind beim nächsten mal wieder mehr! 

PS: Ich überlege ob man nicht eine ca. 50km Tour auf Silvester organisieren sollte, so als Jahresabschluß. Wenn Interesse besteht bitte posten und ich werde einen Termin einstellen. Start wäre so gegen 13:00 Uhr da ich selber am Vormittag arbeiten muß!  

Cu on the Trail, Toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (6. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

Samstag war allerfeinstes Winter-MTB-Wetter; mir tat es auch sehr Leid, dass ich nicht fahren konnte, sondern beim Senioren-Geburtstag sitzen durfte;   aber was tut man nicht alles für die Familie?

Hatte  Frisöse JJ nichts am Rad auszusetzen?

Leider haben wir uns dann doch nicht am Glühweinstand getroffen, wenigstens da wollte ich dabei sein.  

Haben Samstagabend bei Hennes die Idee eines BobbyCar Rennens für 2005 geboren und wollen bereits kommenden Sonntag die ersten Trainingsfahrten starten.  

bis die Tage


----------



## rpo35 (6. Dezember 2004)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> ...Haben Samstagabend bei Hennes die Idee eines BobbyCar Rennens für 2005 geboren und wollen bereits kommenden Sonntag die ersten Trainingsfahrten starten.  ...



Hier ein paar Anregungen zum Thema; Downhill bis zu 100km/h...


----------



## Cheng (6. Dezember 2004)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte  Frisöse JJ nichts am Rad auszusetzen?




Ohne Probleme, er konnte ja locker fahren.  

Was hälst Du vonn der Idee auf Silvester zu fahren, die Fete fängt ja auch erst um 21:00 Uhr an. Wenn wir um 13:00 Uhr starten können wir locker 3-4 Std. fahren bis es Dunkel wird. Das geht!


----------



## RS-Hunter (7. Dezember 2004)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...er konnte ja locker fahren.  ...


 warouuuum???



			
				Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Was hälst Du vonn der Idee auf Silvester zu fahren,...


 Super, ich hab sogar einen halben Tag frei   da si'mer dabei, dat is prima....
Ab wann kannst Du?

Cu


----------



## Cheng (7. Dezember 2004)

Zwischen 12:30 und 13:00 sollte bei mir möglich sein! Ich hoffe es fahren noch mehr Leute mit, vielleicht auch von den Wehebachern.

Also, an die Wehebacher: Wir wollen vielleicht auf Silvster so gegen 13:00 Uhr eine kleine Jahresabschlußtour machen. Wenn Interesse besteht bitte posten. Danke, Danke, Bitte, Bitte.  

@RS-Hunter: Denk dran, unsere Frisöse hat morgen seinen 40ten!


----------



## PacMan (7. Dezember 2004)

Eine Sylvester-Tour fände ich auch recht interessant! Muss allerdings auch 'nen halben Tag arbeiten und könnte dann frühestens so gegen 13:30 am Treffpunkt sein. Also mal sehen...


----------



## XCRacer (7. Dezember 2004)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Zwischen 12:30 und 13:00 sollte bei mir möglich sein! Ich hoffe es fahren noch mehr Leute mit, vielleicht auch von den Wehebachern.


 Bei meiner letzten Restalkoholtour bin ich gegen 'nem Baum gefahren


----------



## Cheng (7. Dezember 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei meiner letzten Restalkoholtour bin ich gegen 'nem Baum gefahren



Wir wollten doch vor der Silvester-Feier fahren, oder hast Du immer Restalkohol?


----------



## rpo35 (7. Dezember 2004)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wollten doch vor der Silvester-Feier fahren, oder hast Du immer Restalkohol?



Nix für ungut René; aber den haste dir verdient...  
Ich schau mal was geht, aber versprechen kann ich nix. Meine Frau muß nen halben Tag arbeiten, wir haben Hochzeitstag und dann die Feier abends...

Melde mich...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (7. Dezember 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nix für ungut René; aber den haste dir verdient...



Danke, Danke, @XCRacer: nichts für ungut!  



			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schau mal was geht, aber versprechen kann ich nix. Meine Frau muß nen halben Tag arbeiten, wir haben Hochzeitstag und dann die Feier abends...
> 
> Melde mich...
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, RS-Hunter, Pacman und meine Wenigkeit müßen auch arbeiten. Soll ja auch keine Megatour werden, schön locker zum Jahresausklang, zum Schluss gebe ich noch einen Glühwein aus!

Wir warten mal ab wie groß das Interesse ist, dann kann ich einen Termin einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (8. Dezember 2004)

Jetzt verstehe ich! (Wo ist das Smilie mit der Glühbirne oben drüber?)
 JAHRESAUSKLANGSTOUR !
 Also vor Neujahr ! 

 Ich schaue mal. Könnte klappen


----------



## Cheng (9. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute,

wie sieht es mit Samstag 14:30 Uhr am Omerbach aus. Bis jetzt sind wir zu zweit. Cheng und seine Frisöse.

Was ist mit Nieres, oder hat vielleicht einer von den Wehebachern Lust auf eine kleine Tour mit GlühweinAusgang. Diesmal geht es leider wirklich nicht früher, da unsere Frisöse mit meiner Frau alleine im Laden ist. 

Guckst Du hier


----------



## Nieres (10. Dezember 2004)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wie sieht es mit Samstag 14:30 Uhr am Omerbach aus. Bis jetzt sind wir zu zweit. Cheng und seine Frisöse.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheng (10. Dezember 2004)

Hy Pfeffe,

schön das Du morgen wieder dabei bist, sag mir nur wohin Du kommst?

Treffpunkt Jülicher Str. oder direkt zum Omerbach.

Bis morgen dann!


----------



## Cheng (13. Dezember 2004)

Auf geht's Buam,

zur Jahresabschlußtour 2004!

Wer Lust und Laune hat auf Silvster um 13:00 Uhr ab Omerbach den angesammelten Weihnachtsspeck noch in diesem Jahr abzutrainieren, ist bei und genau richtig.
Ca . 50 -60 km werde wir je nach Wetterlage und Bodenbeschaffenheit Rund um die Wehebachtalsperre unter die Stollen nehmen, davon ist natürlich auch abhängig ob mehr Trails oder mehr WAB's!  

Erster Treffpunkt ist um 12:45 Uhr auf der Jülicherstr. 77 auf Höhe Parkplatz Fa. Fuchs, dort sind auch Parkplätze für die die mit dem Auto kommen. Dort gibt es zum Abschluß noch 'ne Runde Glühwein und Waffeln!
Zweiter Treffpunkt ist wie immer auf der Eifelstr. Einfahrt Omerbach um 13:00 Uhr.

Also Leute, lasst uns eine Große Gruppe zusammenbringen, dann wirds ein Mordsgaudi!

Eintragen? Guckst Du hier!


----------



## RS-Hunter (16. Dezember 2004)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...Jahresabschlußtour 2004!
> ...hier!



ich bin dabei


----------



## derMichi (16. Dezember 2004)

Find ich ´ne super Idee auf die ich voll Lust habe. Ich habe mich auch mal eingetragen - hoffe es wird nicht zu heftig  

Bin 23 und auch aus Eschweiler. Aber kennenlernen können ma uns dann ja immer noch, ne?


----------



## Cheng (23. Dezember 2004)

Frohe Weihnachten an alle Omerbacher, WBTS'ler und IBC'ler




Natürlich auch von mir ein gesegnetes Weihnachstfest an alle Biker und deren Familienangehörigen, die besonders den ambitionierten Bikern die Zeit und Geduld geben um sich um Ihr Hobby zu kümmern.
Hoffe das nächstes Jahr genauso läuft oder vielleicht noch ein bischen besser wird, das alle ihre Ziele die man sich vorgenommen hat erreichen.

Hallo: Mein Ziel ist es übrigens auf Silvester mit ein paar Leuten mehr zu fahren als bisher vorhanden. Also tragt Euch ein und fahrt einfach mit!


----------



## XCRacer (24. Dezember 2004)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Ziel ist es übrigens auf Silvester mit ein paar Leuten mehr zu fahren als bisher vorhanden. Also tragt Euch ein und fahrt einfach mit!


 Würde mich gerne schon eintragen. Aber mir werden ganz bestimmt noch einige Aufgaben für die Vorbereitung unserer Sylvesterparty aufgetragen. Kann jetzt noch nicht abschätzen ob ich Radeln und Einkaufen ohne weiteres kombinieren kann.

 Für Weihnachtsreplays bitte in meiner Signatur rumklicken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derMichi (28. Dezember 2004)

Hallo! 

Mein Rahmen ist immer noch nicht da und mit jedem Tag der verstreicht sehe ich den Silvesterride dahingehen. Mal abwarten, vielleicht klau ich notfalls meiner Freundin das Radl


----------



## Cheng (28. Dezember 2004)

Klenkes81 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Mein Rahmen ist immer noch nicht da und mit jedem Tag der verstreicht sehe ich den Silvesterride dahingehen. Mal abwarten, vielleicht klau ich notfalls meiner Freundin das Radl



Wär echt OK wenn Du das machst, das müssen die Frauen verstehen.


----------



## PacMan (29. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!
Inzwischen kann ich euch leider sagen, dass ich definitiv nicht an der Jahresabschlusstour teilnehme. Ich hab mich entschieden, mit meinen Kollegen Sylvester zu feiern, und damit beginnen schon nachmittags. Quasi direkt nachdem wir aufgehört haben zu arbeiten...   
Wünsch euch 'nen guten Rutsch in's neue Jahr! (Das kann man jetzt sogar wörtlich nehmen!   )

Und gerade sehe ich, dass ich am Termin der WBTS-Neujahrstour auch schon was vor habe.   
Ich hoffe, ich kann bald nochmal mit biken... bevor ich total einroste...


----------



## Cheng (29. Dezember 2004)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Inzwischen kann ich euch leider sagen, dass ich definitiv nicht an der Jahresabschlusstour teilnehme. Ich hab mich entschieden, mit meinen Kollegen Sylvester zu feiern, und damit beginnen schon nachmittags. Quasi direkt nachdem wir aufgehört haben zu arbeiten...
> Wünsch euch 'nen guten Rutsch in's neue Jahr! (Das kann man jetzt sogar wörtlich nehmen!   )
> 
> ...



Na dann Hoffe ich das Du Mitternacht noch erlebst wenn Ihr schon so früh anfangt. :kotz: 
Dir auch ein einen Guten Rutsch, ich denke wir fahren sicher bald wieder gemeinsam.


----------



## Cheng (29. Dezember 2004)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Auf geht's Buam,
> 
> zur Jahresabschlußtour 2004!
> Eintragen? Guckst Du hier!



Naja, so langsam füllt sich die Tour ja doch, meine Frisöse "JJ" fährt natürlich auch mit, dann sind wir also bisher zu sieben Mann.  
Schreibt doch bitte noch zu welchen Treffpunkt Ihr kommt, damit wir wissen wo wir auf die angemeldetet Leute warten sollen.

Der Glühwein ist schon heiß und die Waffeln liegen im Ofen.  

Dann bis Freitag!


----------



## XCRacer (30. Dezember 2004)

Ich komme um 12.45 zur Fa.Fuchs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfeffe (30. Dezember 2004)

Hi Thorsten und alle anderen Omersbacher,

ich wünsch Euch allen eine schöne Tour und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.Ich kann leider nicht dabei sein weil ich ja arbeiten muß aber ich freu mich schon auf die nächsten Touren.

Also bis dahin

- pfeffe -


----------



## rpo35 (31. Dezember 2004)

Nabend...ähm...Moin...  

Wann seid ihr ungefähr an der WBTS ? Evtl. klinke ich mich ein...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (31. Dezember 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend...ähm...Moin...
> 
> Wann seid ihr ungefähr an der WBTS ? Evtl. klinke ich mich ein...
> 
> ...



Hy Ralph,

ich schätze das wir ca. 13:30 bis 13:45 an der WBTS sind. Vielleicht klappt es.
Melde Dich doch noch mal ob Du mitkommen kannst und wo Du wartest.


----------



## rpo35 (31. Dezember 2004)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Ralph,
> 
> ich schätze das wir ca. 13:30 bis 13:45 an der WBTS sind. Vielleicht klappt es.
> Melde Dich doch noch mal ob Du mitkommen kannst und wo Du wartest.



Moin,

Du hast PM; bin wie gesagt, je nach Wetter, gegen 13:30 am Betonunterstand. Kriegst aber rechtzeitig eine SMS !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (31. Dezember 2004)

Hier schon mal die zwei letzten aber wohl wichtigsten Bilder von heute:










 Der Glühwein wurde von RS-Hunter angerührt. Räumlichkeit und das Gesöff hat Cheng gespendet. Den leckeren Apfelstrudel hat Jürgen mitgebracht. Ich hab nur verzehrt 

 Schöne Tour und sehr schöner Ausklang 

 Bilder von unterwegs kommen von Ralph. Bericht (hoffentlich) von Cheng.

 Guten Rutsch!


----------



## rpo35 (31. Dezember 2004)

Nabend,

klar; hier noch schnell die Bilder des Tages..netter Ausklang...  

Helft mir  nochmal bei den Namen:
Rainer (richtig?; Nick?):




Links Thorsten (Cheng), rechts Jürgen (richtig?; Nick?):





Ansonsten; gutschen Rutsch und bis die Tage !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (31. Dezember 2004)

JA JA , ist ja schon gut. Ihr seid mir zwar schon jeweils einen Beitrag im voraus, dafür habe ich aber schon ein Bier mehr als Ihr. Ich wurde von Georg gezwungen. (Ausresde!)

Vielen Dank für die lobenden Worte zum Ausklang, aber an alle die in Zukunft mitfahren wollen, "Es ist nicht immer so"!  

Wie alles begann: Natürlich verpaßten sich Rene'(XCRacer), Thorsten(Cheng) und Jürgen(JJ?) am vereinbarten Treffpunkt. Zum Glück hatten wir aber einen zweiten wo dann auch Reiner(Nieres) am Omerbach zu uns stieß.

Auf direktem Weg ging es zur WBTS wo sich dann Ralph, der schon 25 km hinter sich hatte, zu uns gesellte. Dann weiter Richtung Rennweg bis Kleinhau. Von dort aus wieder runter zur alten Straße am Seeufer das Tal entlang Richtung Raffelsbrandt (aber nur die Richtung) die ganze Zeit an einem gemütliche Bachlauf vorbei. Das der Guide zwichenzeitlich die Orientierung verloren hat muß an dieser Stelle nicht unbedingt erwähnt werden!   An einer Kreuzung fuhr uns dann auch noch Ingo(Twiggy) über den Weg. Ihm schloß Ralph sich an um dann seinen noch weiten Weg nach Hause nicht alleine fahren zu müssen.

Wir kämpften uns derweil wieder hoch Richtung WBTS wo wir dann vom Parkplatz "Buche 19" RS-Hunter per Handy kontaktierten, er sollte den Glühwein und den Strudel zubereiten. Auf direktem Weg über Gressenich ging es dann nach Hause, am Omerbach verabschiedete sich dann noch Nieres und was uns erwartete habt Ihr ja dann schon in den von Rene' geschickten Bildern gesehen.

Tolle Runde trotz viel WAB, für mich ein guter Schnitt und ich freue mich schon auf Sonntag, meine Frisöse(JJ) kommt übrigens auch mit.

Allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, auf das der Alkohol bis Sonntag 11:00 Uhr verdunstet ist.  






@rpo35: Schöne Bilder, Jürgen(JJ) und Reiner(Nieres) sind vertauscht, sonst is alles jut!


----------



## derMichi (31. Dezember 2004)

Hallo! 

Wenn ich eure Fotos sehe finde ich es umso trauriger, dass ich nicht mit konnte. 
Gestern Abend:  
Diese Nacht: :kotz: 
Heute Morgen:  
Ich hoffe Cheng hat noch rechtzeitig Kenntnis durch meine Mail erhalten und mich entschuldigen können. Tut mir leid, dass ich so kurzfristig noch ne Absage erteilen musste, aber wie es scheint sind ja genug zusammen gekommen. 

Kommt gut ins Neue Jahr und Prostata!


----------



## Cheng (3. Januar 2005)

So, ein neues Jahr hat angefangen, und die Vorbereitungen auf den Frühling und Sommer sind in vollem Gange. Nach unserem kleinen aber fantastischem Auswährtsspiel bei den WBTS'lern  geht es am Samstag bei uns wieder weiter. Eintragen könnt Ihr Euch hier!


----------



## XCRacer (4. Januar 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Eintragen könnt Ihr Euch hier!


  Erster ! 

 @Cheng: Ist das nicht Eifelstrasse Kreuzung Herrenfeldchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (4. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Erster !
> 
> @Cheng: Ist das nicht Eifelstrasse Kreuzung Herrenfeldchen



Danke,Danke. Du hast natürlich Recht. Keine Ahnung warum ich die Eifelstr. und die Talstr. dauernd verwechsle, sollte ich als Außendienstler eigentlich wissen!  

Freue mich das Du Dich für Samstag wieder eingetragen hast, wir sehen uns! 





Dein Video-Link geht bei mir leider nicht!


----------



## Cheng (6. Januar 2005)

Hy,

so wie es aussieht bekommen wir doch ein paar Leute zusammen. Abwarten wie das Wetter wird, schaut auf jeden Fall am Samstag ca.13:00 Uhr noch einmal rein. So wird das Wetter am Samstag!!!! 

@XCRacer und Pfeffe: Ich gehe davon aus das Ihr wieder zu mir kommt, gebt bitte INFO!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sportler helfen Katastrophenopfern - Wir Biker auch?

@All: wie sieht es mit den anderen Omerbachern aus? Ich habe mich eben schon einmal hier eingetragen. Ist ne tolle Sache, besonders wenn man dabei auch noch biken darf. Also haut rein, damit es sich auch für Ralph lohnt den Aufwand zu betreiben.


----------



## rpo35 (6. Januar 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]: wie sieht es mit den anderen Omerbachern aus? Ich habe mich eben schon einmal hier eingetragen. Ist ne tolle Sache, besonders wenn man dabei auch noch biken darf. Also haut rein, damit es sich auch für Ralph lohnt den Aufwand zu betreiben.



Hallo Thorsten,

der Aufwand wird sich in Grenzen halten...und ein Ziel hab ich mir gesetzt: Mindestens 50 Biker will ich zusammen kriegen !...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (6. Januar 2005)

Hy Ralph,

wäre natürlich schön wenn das klappen würde.

Werde auf jeden Fall die Werbetrommel ordentlich rühren!


----------



## XCRacer (7. Januar 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> @XCRacer und Pfeffe: Ich gehe davon aus das Ihr wieder zu mir kommt, gebt bitte INFO!!!


 Ich komme zum Omerbach-Treff an Eifelstr./Herrenfeldchen, weil ich warscheinlich schon etwas früher abfahre. Sollte ich nicht zeitig am Treff sein, könnt ihr ja schon mal los fahren. Ich gehe mal davon aus, das ihr wie üblich den Weg am Omerbach bis Hamich fahrt. Ich würde euch dann entgegen kommen.

 Ich hoffe, das OK so!


----------



## PacMan (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen!
Morgen möchte ich auch noch mal mitfahren. Die Chancen auf Schönwetter sind ja zumindest vorhanden.    Ich komme dann zum Omerbach, es sei denn, es regnet in Strömen. Dann braucht ihr nicht auf mich zu warten.
Für die Spenden-Tour hab ich mich auch schon eingetragen! Und da werde ich mich auch nicht von schlechtem Wetter abschrecken lassen! Versprochen!
Ciao


----------



## Cheng (7. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, das OK so!



Natürlich ist das OK. Wie Du sicher gesehen hast sind wir dann zu   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Leuten. Meine Frisöse JJ kommt schließlich auch mit. Bei Georg sieht es schlecht aus, will seinen Rücken noch eine Zeit schonen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So wie es aussieht gibts wohl auch keinen Regen, also dann bis morgen!


----------



## Pink-Floyd (7. Januar 2005)

falls das Wetter es zulässt - und ihr nix dagegen einzuwenden habt - werd ich mich euch anschließen.


----------



## cyberp (8. Januar 2005)

Hi,
nach langer Zeit will ich auch endlich nochmal eine Runde mit dem MTB drehen und wenns nicht regnet bin ich auch dabei   

Gruss
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (8. Januar 2005)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> nach langer Zeit will ich auch endlich nochmal eine Runde mit dem MTB drehen und wenns nicht regnet bin ich auch dabei
> 
> Gruss
> Christian



Ich will Euch ja nicht auf den Keks gehen...aber der Eintrag hier ist vieeeeeeeellllll wichtiger...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (8. Januar 2005)

Übrigens @cyberp: Ich bin in Alsdorf aufgewachsen...  ...naja...ein bischen außerhalb...


----------



## cyberp (8. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens @cyberp: Ich bin in Alsdorf aufgewachsen...  ...naja...ein bischen außerhalb...



@rpo35: Ich wohne auch außerhalb in so einem kleinen 400 Seelen Dorf   
Darf man fragen, was so ein Spinningbike kostet?


----------



## rpo35 (8. Januar 2005)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> ...Darf man fragen, was so ein Spinningbike kostet?



Moin,

ich würde mal sagen, zwischen 200-300 + 50 Versandkosten...bei Interesse schicke ich dir ne PM...Nach den 1. zwei "Ausfahrten"   mit dem Teil muß ich sagen; ich bin sehr zufrieden !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## cyberp (8. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ich würde mal sagen, zwischen 200-300 + 50 Versandkosten...bei Interesse schicke ich dir ne PM...Nach den 1. zwei "Ausfahrten"   mit dem Teil muß ich sagen; ich bin sehr zufrieden !


Hätte gedacht das es mehr ist. Aber ich bleibe beim Spinning in der Gruppe, alleine fehlt mir da glaube ich die Motivation  

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Cheng (8. Januar 2005)

Hy Leute,

ich glaube es wäre die Höchststrafe heute die Tour wegen ein paar Regentfropfen abzusagen. Super das so viele Leute mit wollen.  

@Pink-Floyd: Narürlich darfst Du mit, demnächst auch ohne zu fragen!

@rpo35: Sicher hast Du Recht, in 2 Wochen der Termin ist absolut wichtiger, werde die Jungs heute noch einmal darauf ansprechen, die 50 werden wir schon schaffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (8. Januar 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]: Sicher hast Du Recht, in 2 Wochen der Termin ist absolut wichtiger, werde die Jungs heute noch einmal darauf ansprechen, die 50 werden wir schon schaffen!



Will Euch ja nur wach halten...


----------



## Cheng (8. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Will Euch ja nur wach halten...



und das ist auch gut so.......!!!!!!


----------



## XCRacer (8. Januar 2005)

Hi Leute!

 Habe mich gerade ausgetragen. Gründe sind das hier und das hier!

 Sorry, bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## Cheng (8. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute, wie sieht es bei Euch aus.
Schaut auf den Link von XCRacer, die Sturmwarnungen sind nicht von schlechten Eltern, sollen wir fahren? Meldet Euch!


----------



## Cheng (8. Januar 2005)

Nach 2 weiteren Absagen werde ich den Termin aufgrund der Wetterverhältnisse streichen. Tut mir auch sehr leid, wäre selber gerne gefahren.  

Vielleicht bis nächste Woche, werden dann auf jeden Fall wieder fahren!!


----------



## Pink-Floyd (8. Januar 2005)

Ich war auch schon seeehr skeptisch als ich nach draußen sah.

Dann vielleicht bis nächste Woche


----------



## PacMan (8. Januar 2005)

Verkehrte Welt!   
Da raffen sich meine Wenigkeit und Christian (alias cyberp) endlich nochmal zum Radfahren auf und was ist dann: Die Tour wird abgesagt!
Dummerweise (oder auch glücklicherweise) haben wir vorher nicht mehr ins Forum geguckt und sind nichtsahnend zum Treffpunkt geradelt. Als jedoch um 14:45 noch immer keiner in Sicht war, sind wir dann zu zweit losgeradelt. Wir sind 'ne kleine unspektakuläre Runde über Hamich, Gressenich, Mausbach und den Eschweiler Stadtwald gefahren. War zwar nicht die interessanteste Tour (als Guide kann man mich echt vergessen!   ) aber es tat dennoch gut, nochmal draussen unterwegs zu sein!   

Na dann hoffe ich, dass wir bald wieder in grösserer Runde zusammen unterwegs sind! Spätestens ja am 23.01.!
Ciao
  Pascal


----------



## Cheng (8. Januar 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Verkehrte Welt!
> Da raffen sich meine Wenigkeit und Christian (alias cyberp) endlich nochmal zum Radfahren auf und was ist dann: Die Tour wird abgesagt!
> l



Naja Pascal, nur die Harten kommen in den Garten!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tut mir leid das die Tour abgesagt wurde, habe eigentlich selber nicht damit gerechnet, aber als XCRacer sich dann abmeldete und ich noch 2 andere Absagen erhalten habe, dacht ich es wäre doch besser.
Ich hoffe Du und Cyberp seid nicht zu sauer gewesen. Wie immer starten wir nächsten Samstag einen neuen Versuch, wär schön wenn alle die sich für heute angemeldet haben dann wieder dabei sind!!


----------



## Cheng (11. Januar 2005)

Hy,

im Moment fühle ich mich zwar nicht so besonders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, aber ich werde trotzdem unsere Tour für Samstag eintragen. Wäre geil wenn sich wieder so viele Leute wie letzten Samstag beteiligen würden. Es soll zwar kühl, aber sonnig werden.

Also beste Voraussetzungen um eine schöne Runde zu biken! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eintragen? HIER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rpo35 (11. Januar 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...Eintragen? HIER!!!!!!!!!!!



Mal sehen; entweder stoße ich wieder später hinzu oder ich schmeiß meinen Hobel ins Auto.

Kannst Du mal ein ernstes Wörtchen mit Deinen Jungs sprechen ?...Du bist immernoch der einzige Teilnehmer vom Team Omerbach bei der Spendentour...  

Jaja...ich weiß...ich bin ein penetranter Typ...egal...   

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (11. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst Du mal ein ernstes Wörtchen mit Deinen Jungs sprechen ?...Du bist immernoch der einzige Teilnehmer vom Team Omerbach bei der Spendentour...
> 
> Jaja...ich weiß...ich bin ein penetranter Typ...egal...
> 
> ...



HY, Ralph, das nenne ich schnell.

Ich gehe davon aus das auch von uns bei der Spendentour noch ein paar Leute dazustossen werden. RS-Hunter hat noch Rückenprobleme, will sich deshalb eher spontan entscheiden. Aber meine Frisöse JJ will auf jeden Fall mitfahren, ist aber nicht im Forum angemeldet (Frauen und Internet!!!).

Wenn Du mit dem Auto kommst kannst du direkt zu mir kommen, fahren dann zusammen zum Treffpunkt.


----------



## XCRacer (11. Januar 2005)

Ich muß Samstag arbeiten. Spätschicht


----------



## rpo35 (14. Januar 2005)

Thorsten: Kannst Du mir mal Strasse und Nr. peemmen ?...  ...Und bitte erklär mir nicht den Weg (Es sein denn, es gibt ganz spezielle Tricks); ich hab nen Stadtplan...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## talybont (14. Januar 2005)

wenn ich das finde, bin ich auch dabei  . Wollte eigentlich dahin radeln, aber dann bin ich ja erst um halb acht wieder daheim, brrr.

Kann man da irgendwo parken?

mfg,
Armin


----------



## rpo35 (14. Januar 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich das finde, bin ich auch dabei  . Wollte eigentlich dahin radeln, aber dann bin ich ja erst um halb acht wieder daheim, brrr.
> 
> Kann man da irgendwo parken?
> 
> ...



Super !...  
@Armin: Weißt Du schon, ob Du am 23zigsten mitkommst ?


----------



## cyberp (14. Januar 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich das finde, bin ich auch dabei  . Wollte eigentlich dahin radeln, aber dann bin ich ja erst um halb acht wieder daheim, brrr.
> 
> Kann man da irgendwo parken?



Pascal (alias Pacman) und ich treffen uns so gegen 14.10 Uhr in Eschweiler am Bahnhof. Ich komme auch mit dem Auto und da kann man ganz gut parken. Außerdem wohnt Pascal um die Ecke und bis zum Treffpunkt sind es weniger als 15 Minuten. Wenn Du auch am Bahnhof parken willst kannst Du ja mit uns bis zum Treffpunkt fahren. 

Gruss
Christian


----------



## talybont (14. Januar 2005)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> Pascal (alias Pacman) und ich treffen uns so gegen 14.10 Uhr in Eschweiler am Bahnhof. Ich komme auch mit dem Auto und da kann man ganz gut parken. Außerdem wohnt Pascal um die Ecke und bis zum Treffpunkt sind es weniger als 15 Minuten. Wenn Du auch am Bahnhof parken willst kannst Du ja mit uns bis zum Treffpunkt fahren.
> 
> Gruss
> Christian


Hi Christian,

dann würde ich sagen, wir sehen uns um 14:10 Uhr in Eschweiler am Bahnhof.

@Ralf
Ich denke schon, dass ich Dich am 23. mit meiner Anwesenheit "beglücken" werde. Trage mich dann zur Sicherheit eher kurzfristig ein.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## rpo35 (14. Januar 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich denke schon...



Super   ...bis morgen !


----------



## Cheng (15. Januar 2005)

Hy Leute,

sorry das ich mich jetzt erst melde, aber war gestern in Kalterherberg beim BAP Konzert, GEEIILL!! 

Also, für alle die zu mir wollen, kommen zur Jülicher Straße 77! Das ist zur Zeit genau zwischen zwei Baustellenampeln, gegenüber etws versetzt zu meinem Haus gibt es einen grossen Parkplatz von einer geschlossenen Fa.! Da kann man ohne Probleme parken. Werde dort ab 14:10 Uhr stehen.

Jetzt muss ich noch ein wenig arbeiten, werde dann später noch einmal reinschauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (15. Januar 2005)

@rpo: Hast Du schon irgentwelche aktuelle Termine der VTT's für 2005, insbesondere von Eupen?

Wie Cheng schon angedeutet hatte, werde ich mich für den 23.01. kurzfristig entscheiden. Mal sehen was mein Rücken macht. Sieht mittlerweile aber schon wieder besser aus. 
Will mal wieder in die Wälder zum biken.   

Cu


----------



## rpo35 (15. Januar 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> @rpo: Hast Du schon irgentwelche aktuelle Termine der VTT's für 2005, insbesondere von Eupen?
> 
> Wie Cheng schon angedeutet hatte, werde ich mich für den 23.01. kurzfristig entscheiden. Mal sehen was mein Rücken macht. Sieht mittlerweile aber schon wieder besser aus.
> Will mal wieder in die Wälder zum biken.
> ...



Moin Georg,

zu den VTT's hab ich noch nix. Beim Arnd gibt's aber sicher schon die Flyer dazu; gehe ich Anfang nächste Woche holen und setzte die Termine dann ins Netz.

Grüsse und gute Besserung
Ralph


----------



## RS-Hunter (15. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Grüsse und gute Besserung ...



Danke, wünsche euch eine schöne Tour    und das bei so einem Traum-Winter-Wetter... und ich sitze hier im Schulungsraum   

Gruss
Georg


----------



## rpo35 (15. Januar 2005)

Nabend zusammen,

war ne nette Runde mit Euch Jungs !...Hier der Link zu meinen Bildern für den Bericht des Guides, den ich hier möglichst bald lesen möchte...  
Achja...und nochmals vielen Dank für die Überschuhe Thorsten !!

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Und paßt auf Euch auf; ich brauche Euch nächste Woche Sonntag !!


----------



## Cheng (15. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

hätte nicht gedacht das der Omerbach-Treff doch auch so viele Mitstreiter anlocken kann wie es sich heute gezeigt hat. An Alle vielen Dank für die Teilnahme, in der Hoffnung das sich solche Tage bald wiederholen lassen.

Heute trafen sich 10 Leute zu einer gemeinsamen Tour Richtung Kartoffelbaum!






ich versuche es mal!
v.L.n.R.: Pfeffe, talybont, Cyperb, rpo35, Nieres,Pacman, Cheng, Halfman, JJ, Pink-Floyd. OK?

Vom Treffpunkt Omerbach ging es hoch nach Hamich wo wir bis zur WBTS einen Trailparkur fuhren. Angefangen in Hamich runter nach Schevenhütte, dort hatten wir dann noch eine Grundsatzdiskussion mit einem Jäger. Der Fragte uns ob wir den §3 des Forstwegegesetzes nicht kennen würden, denn hier dürften wir nicht fahren.
@ALL: falls jemand dieses Regelwerk in die Hände bekommen sollte, bitte auch eine Kopie an mich!  

Weiter über den Treppentrail am Fischweiher und den Waldtrail zur Abzweigung WBTS. Von dort aus fuhren wir hoch zur Waldkreuzung Richtung der Biberdämme weiter bis zum Kartoffelbaum. Da es Pfeffe dann doch genügte einigten wir uns darauf, sich auf den direkten Heimweg über Buche 19, Gressenich und Hamich, nach Hause zu machen. 

Im Großen und ganzen eine sehr schöne Tour mit vielen Leuten, bestem Wetter und schönen Trails.

Hier noch mein Profil!





@rpo.: wir sollten die Tachos anpassen! 

Hier sind Fotos von mir und zwei kurze Videos zu sehen.


----------



## talybont (15. Januar 2005)

Nabend,

auch von mir ein Lob an den Küchenchef und die Streckenführung  .

Bis nächste Woche.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (15. Januar 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Hier sind auch meine Fotos ...



War ja eine grosse Gruppe heute ...   ; das Foto von unserer Frisöse JJ funzt nicht. Hat er nicht wieder an der Kuhle gememmt?   

@ Cheng: Waroum gibt es denn noch keinen Bericht? Musst'e erstmal die Beine hochlegen, war der Döner diese Nacht vielleicht doch nicht das Richtige?

Hoffe ab nächster Woche auch wieder dabei zu sein...   

@rpo: Habe auch noch was Reklame für "Deine" Tour am 23. gemacht, vielleicht werden das dann noch ein paar Leute mehr.

Cu


----------



## rpo35 (15. Januar 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]: Habe auch noch was Reklame für "Deine" Tour am 23. gemacht, vielleicht werden das dann noch ein paar Leute mehr.
> 
> Cu



Das klingt gut !...  ...Ein bischen Kummer macht mir allerdings die Tatsache, dass Du noch nicht eingetragen bist. Das Hohe Venn ist Rückenfreundlich...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (15. Januar 2005)

Passt hier irgendwie rein:
  Zwei (vermutlich blonde) Freundinnen sind mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs.
  Auf einmal steigt die eine von ihrem Rad ab und fängt an, die Luft aus
 ihren Reifen rauszulassen.
  Die andere fragt sie: "Was machste denn da?"
  Antwortet die erste: "Na, mein Sattel ist mir zu hoch!"
  Die zweite springt dann ihrerseits auch sofort vom Rad runter und fängt an,
Sattel und Lenker abzuschrauben und den Sattel anstelle des Lenkers und
  den Lenker anstelle des Sattels wieder festzuschrauben.
  Da fragt die erste: "Was machst DU denn jetzt?"
  Sagt die andere:"Du, ich fahr zurück - du bist mir einfach zu blöd....


----------



## rpo35 (15. Januar 2005)

Muahhh...    ...aber warum paßt der hier hin ?


----------



## RS-Hunter (15. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das klingt gut !...  ...Ein bischen Kummer macht mir allerdings die Tatsache, dass Du noch nicht eingetragen bist. Das Hohe Venn ist Rückenfreundlich...  ...



JaJa... lass mir noch etwas Zeit bis Dienstag, wollte dann erst nochmal eine Indoor Trainingseinheit "spinning" machen und sehen wie's klappt   
mir fällt gerade ein, dass man auch im GetUp noch einen Aushang machen könnte. Werde das dort mal ansprechen.

Gruss
Georg


----------



## XCRacer (15. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Muahhh...    ...aber warum paßt der hier hin ?


 Blond = Frisöse


----------



## Cheng (15. Januar 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> War ja eine grosse Gruppe heute ...   ; das Foto von unserer Frisöse JJ funzt nicht. Hat er nicht wieder an der Kuhle gememmt?
> 
> @ Cheng: Waroum gibt es denn noch keinen Bericht? Musst'e erstmal die Beine hochlegen, war der Döner diese Nacht vielleicht doch nicht das Richtige?
> 
> Cu



So der Bericht ist jetzt drin, müsst ein wenig zurück scrollen!

@RS-Hunter: Der Döner war übrigens ne' Pitta mit Alles! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber ich habe mit dem Knoblauchgeruch heute morgen keinen Schulungsraum vollgestunken!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




JJ war aber gut drauf heute, wird auch im Downhill immer besser!

Hoffentlich fährst Du bald wieder mit!


----------



## Pink-Floyd (15. Januar 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> An Alle vielen Dank für die Teilnahme, in der Hoffnung das sich solche Tage bald wiederholen lassen.


Warum nicht - hätte nichts dagegen!

War nett mit euch und für mich eine ganz neue Erfahrung mit so einer großen Truppe zusammen zu fahren.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## cyberp (15. Januar 2005)

Auch von mir ein Lob für die Tour   
Bin ne ganze Weile kaum MTB bzw. Rad gefahren und wenn dann meist nur mit dem Rennrad. Aber jetzt weiß ich wieder warum ich früher so oft auf dem MTB gesessen habe   

Gruss
Christian


----------



## rpo35 (16. Januar 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...v.L.n.R.: Pfeffe, talybont, Cyperb, rpo35, Nieres,Pacman, Cheng, Halfman, JJ, Pink-Floyd. [email protected]: wir sollten die Tachos anpassen! ...



Perfekt Thorsten !...  ...Was die Tachos angeht: Nimms doch nicht so genau...meiner ist noch auf Sommerbereifung eingestellt...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (16. Januar 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]: Der Döner war übrigens ne' Pitta mit Alles!


 Ist aber trotzdem keine sehr Kohlenhydratreiche Kost gewesen.  


			
				Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aber ich habe mit dem Knoblauchgeruch heute morgen keinen Schulungsraum vollgestunken!


 Dafür hast Du Deine Kunden angestunken   



			
				Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...JJ war aber gut drauf heute, wird auch im Downhill immer besser!


 Ja is klar, wenn die Bremsklötze so stark abgewetzt sind wie bei Ihm   



			
				Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...Hoffentlich fährst Du bald wieder mit!


 keine Sorge heut' ist nicht alle Tage, komme wieder und es wird schrecklich werden...


----------



## Cheng (16. Januar 2005)

@rpo: da mein Tacho ja mehr KM angezeigt hat, ist das völlig in Ordnung für mich!  

@RS-Hunter: ich dachte eigentlich das Du gestern und heute auf Schulung bist, ich sehe Dich aber dauernd im Forum!  
  Wir sehen uns heute abend beim Kegeln!


----------



## RS-Hunter (16. Januar 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> @RS-Hunter: ich dachte eigentlich das Du gestern und heute auf Schulung bist, ich sehe Dich aber dauernd im Forum!



Irgendetwas muss man doch so nebenher machen. So viel neues gibt es hier nicht. Ausserdem kostet das surfen mich hier nichts


----------



## PacMan (16. Januar 2005)

Hallo!
Wenn auch ein wenig spät, wollte ich dennoch loswerden, dass mir die Tour auch super viel Spass gemacht hat!   
Leider hab ich zurzeit technische Probleme. Daher kann ich euch nicht das Video von der Spitzkehre im Treppendownhill(?) anbieten. Schade, denn ich hab ja immerhin auch 'nen schönen kleinen Abflug (von Pfeffe?) eingefangen! Vielleicht kann ich's irgendwann nachliefern...
Ciao


----------



## Cheng (16. Januar 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Wenn auch ein wenig spät, wollte ich dennoch loswerden, dass mir die Tour auch super viel Spass gemacht hat!
> Leider hab ich zurzeit technische Probleme. Daher kann ich euch nicht das Video von der Spitzkehre im Treppendownhill(?) anbieten. Schade, denn ich hab ja immerhin auch 'nen schönen kleinen Abflug (von Pfeffe?) eingefangen! Vielleicht kann ich's irgendwann nachliefern...
> Ciao



Wenn Du das Video als E-Mail schickst, setze ich es rein!


----------



## PacMan (16. Januar 2005)

Tja, das Problem ist nicht, das Video von meinem PC ins Internet (also Forum) zu bekommen, sondern das Video vom Handy auf den PC zu bekommen! Schei* Bluetooth!   
Ich probier's in ein paar Tagen nochmal. Das ist erfahrungsgemäß das beste Mittel gegen Computerprobleme!   
Ciao


----------



## Cheng (16. Januar 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, das Problem ist nicht, das Video von meinem PC ins Internet (also Forum) zu bekommen, sondern das Video vom Handy auf den PC zu bekommen! Schei* Bluetooth!
> Ich probier's in ein paar Tagen nochmal. Das ist erfahrungsgemäß das beste Mittel gegen Computerprobleme!
> Ciao



Wahnsinn was heute alles geht, kann man mit dem Handy eigentlich auch telefonieren?


----------



## PacMan (17. Januar 2005)

@Cheng: Weiss nicht - zum Telefonieren bin ich noch nicht gekommen. Aber ich könnte vom Handy eine e-Mail versenden, die dir dann an deinem Telefon von einer Computerstimme vorgelesen wird!   

Am Wochenende scheint es ja recht kalt zu werden. Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und im hohen Venn gibt's Schnee... dann hoffe ich nur, dass meine Überschuhe bis dahin angekommen sind!   
Am Samstag werde ich jedenfalls nicht mitfahren (falls ihr was planen solltet). Ich spar mir meine Schlechtwetter-überstehen-Energie für Sonntag! 
Ciao


----------



## talybont (17. Januar 2005)

Hey PacMan,

beim durchforsten Deines Profils ist mir aufgefallen, dass wir am gleichenTag Geburtstag haben. Du nur sechs Jahre später, Du alter Stier  .

Hehe, dran, drop. drin --> Aprilsjeck  

mfg,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (17. Januar 2005)

@Pacman: wenn es an Überschuhen fehlt, kann ich Dir aushelfen. Die hat rpo letzten Samstag auch getragen. Musst Dich nur melden.

Ich überlege gerade ob ich mich am Sonntag nach Roetgen bringen lasse und von da aus dann mit dem Rad nach Hause fahre.

@rpo: Hast Du eventuell genauere Angaben. HM, KM? Frisöse-JJ kommt auch mit, kannst Du auf Deine Liste schreiben!

Dann kann man ja immer noch entscheiden ob man den direkten Weg nach Hause fährt, oder sogar den Hasselbachgraben mitnimmt. Wenn dazu noch andere aus Eschweiler Lust haben, einfach melden.

Kommenden Samstag kann ich nicht. Renoviere mein Wohnzimmer!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wenn am Samstag was geht, sollte die Tour ein anderer eintragen, Nieres oder RS-Hunter. Der Sonntag ist bei mir gesetzt.


----------



## rpo35 (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

von Roetgen nach Eschweiler...ich würd mal sagen gute 20zig und fast alles bergab...bitte nicht vergessen, dass wir nach der Tour alle nochmal zum Clubheim sollten...wenigstens noch für ein halbes Stündchen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (17. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Thorsten,
> 
> von Roetgen nach Eschweiler...ich würd mal sagen gute 20zig und fast alles bergab...bitte nicht vergessen, dass wir nach der Tour alle nochmal zum Clubheim sollten...wenigstens noch für ein halbes Stündchen...
> 
> ...



Zum Clubheim ist doch klar, eine kleine Pause kann dann bestimmt nicht schaden. Ich warte mal ab was RS-Hunter und JJ sagen. Vielleicht komme ich doch mit dem Wagen, wenn ich mich gut fühle, fahre ich mir dem Rad nach Hause und komme mein Auto später abholen!


----------



## pfeffe (18. Januar 2005)

Hi alle zusammen... war ne echt schöne Tour nur leider habe ich wiedermal hinten dran gehangen   .. kommt schon noch.

@ cheng ich hab mich für Sonntag eingetragen ich hab gesehen das sind schon 30 MTB´ler wir telefonieren vorher mal ob wir zusammen fahren

@pacman ich hoffe das video bleibt auf deinem handy  
 spaß beseite will es ja auch sehen 


also dann bis sonntag

-pfeffe -


----------



## talybont (18. Januar 2005)

pfeffe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi alle zusammen... war ne echt schöne Tour nur leider habe ich wiedermal hinten dran gehangen   .. kommt schon noch.


Du musst das so sehen. Wenn Du nicht mitfährst, wird sich daran auch nie etwas ändern. Das Training ist goldrichtig  . Also, immer wieder mitfahren bis Du eines Tages allen davonsprintest.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Cheng (18. Januar 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst das so sehen. Wenn Du nicht mitfährst, wird sich daran auch nie etwas ändern. Das Training ist goldrichtig  . Also, immer wieder mitfahren bis Du eines Tages allen davonsprintest.



@Pfeffe: sehe ich genauso, vielleicht solltest Du als Training auch ein bischen Straße oder Rolle fahren. Hat mir seit dem ich im Sommer wieder angefangen habe, auch geholfen. Wichtig ist, dranbleiben und nicht davon verrückt machen lassen wenn die anderen vorfahren, die warten schon!


Wegen Sonntag: ich denke das wir so gegen 9:45 Uhr hier losfahren werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (26. Januar 2005)

So, nach erfolgreicher Spendentour wird es doch langsam Zeit sich auch wieder um unseren eigenen Thread zu kümmern! 

Wie sieht es mit Samstag aus, nachdem JJ mir für Samstag abgesagt hat haben wir die Möglichkeit schon so gegen 12:00 oder 13:00 Uhr zu fahren. Habe noch keinen Termin eingetragen, da ich erst wissen möchte wann es den Interessenten recht ist.

Also meldet Euch und schreibt wann es Euch am liebsten ist, dann werde ich einen Termin einstellen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Iggy: habe gelesen das Du Samstag auch eine kleine Tour fahren willst. Vielleicht sind wir dann genau richtig für Dich. Kannst Dich ja melden wenn Du Lust hast!


----------



## rpo35 (26. Januar 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...Habe noch keinen Termin eingetragen, da ich erst wissen möchte wann es den Interessenten recht ist...



Hallo Thorsten; alter "Helmloser"...  ,

Termine kann man ändern...  ...wäre auch gerne gekommen, bin aber scon bei der Jubeltour der Tomburger eingetragen...

Wir sehen uns!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (26. Januar 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es mit Samstag aus, ...


 Ich wäre dabei. Uhrzeit ist mir egal!


----------



## cyberp (26. Januar 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Habe noch keinen Termin eingetragen, da ich erst wissen möchte wann es den Interessenten recht ist.



Hallo Thorsten,
ich würde gerne mitfahren, aber im moment macht mir die Erkältung noch zu schaffen   
Wenn es bis Samstag besser ist bin ich dabei

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Deleted 18539 (26. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...wäre auch gerne gekommen, bin aber schon bei der Jubeltour der Tomburger eingetragen...



Die ist aber Sonntag und nicht Samstag   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (26. Januar 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Die ist aber Sonntag und nicht Samstag
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg



tja...und beides geht halt nicht...


----------



## PacMan (27. Januar 2005)

Mein Wochenende ist bereits ziemlich vollgepackt. Auf's Radfahren verzichte ich dieses Mal. Dafür geh ich vielleicht am Sonntag Schlittenfahren!   
Viel Spass wünsch ich euch!


----------



## Pink-Floyd (27. Januar 2005)

Ich bin dabei solange das Wetter so "trocken" bleibt wie im Moment. 
Umso früher umso besser.
Andreas


----------



## Deleted 18539 (27. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> tja...und beides geht halt nicht...



Schade   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (27. Januar 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg



Klar, aber die Familie will mich auch mal sehen...ok, "Onkel" werden sie mich nicht mehr nennen, dafür sind sie zu groß...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (27. Januar 2005)

@rpo: geht mir übrigens genau so, viel Zeit für die Familie bleibt sonst nicht!  

So Leute Termin ist jetzt hier eingetragen! 

Diemal geht es bei uns etwas früher los. Wie immer ist Treffpunkt Einfahrt Am Omerbach auf der Eifelstr. Ecke Herrenfeldchen, oder 15 Min. früher auf der Jülicher Straße 84 (Parkplatz Fuchs)
Schreibt mir nur ins Forum wohin wer kommt!

@Die Kranken: Auf das die Medikamente anschlagen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also bis Samstag!


----------



## pfeffe (27. Januar 2005)

Hallo Thorsten wann geht es denn genau los ... kann sein das ich morgen nicht ins Forum gehen kann da ich arbeiten bin die Internetzugänge sind da rar geseeht

grüße an alle

- pfeffe -


----------



## Cheng (27. Januar 2005)

Hy Sascha,

wie auch im Termin steht geht es um 12:15 Uhr bei mir vor der Haustüre los.
12:30 Uhr dann ab Treffpunkt Omerbach!

Bis Samstag


----------



## pfeffe (27. Januar 2005)

Klasse ich freu mich schon
bis Samstag dann


----------



## XCRacer (27. Januar 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Schreibt mir nur ins Forum wohin wer kommt!


 Ich komme zum Bach der Omer


----------



## talybont (27. Januar 2005)

Dieses WE müsst Ihr mal auf mich verzichten. Ich fahre morgen Abend nach Osnabrück zu meinen 24H-Rennen-Kollegen, die neuen Trikots abholen. Dann drehen wir da wohl auch noch ein paar Runden im Teuteburger Wald oder Wiehengebirge.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Cheng (27. Januar 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses WE müsst Ihr mal auf mich verzichten. Ich fahre morgen Abend nach Osnabrück zu meinen 24H-Rennen-Kollegen, die neuen Trikots abholen. Dann drehen wir da wohl auch noch ein paar Runden im Teuteburger Wald oder Wiehengebirge.
> 
> mfg,
> Armin



Hy Armin, es wird noch andere Wochenende geben, auf jeden Fall viel Spaß bei Deiner Tour!

@XCRacer:fährst Du schon vorher oder kommst Du direkt aus Dürwiß dahin?


----------



## Pink-Floyd (28. Januar 2005)

bin 12:15 Uhr gegenüber deinem Haus.

Andreas


----------



## XCRacer (28. Januar 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> @XCRacer:fährst Du schon vorher oder kommst Du direkt aus Dürwiß dahin?


 Ich fahre gleich zum Treff an der Eifelstrasse. Halte mir die Option offen, vorher schon ein kleines Ründchen zu drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (28. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre gleich zum Treff an der Eifelstrasse. Halte mir die Option offen, vorher schon ein kleines Ründchen zu drehen.


...ich will ja kein spielverderber sein, aber der wald ähnelt eher einer eisscholle.
war eben mit großen probleme laufen: kaum noch schnee, nur noch gefrorenes  
Knax


----------



## Knax (29. Januar 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich will ja kein spielverderber sein, aber der wald ähnelt eher einer eisscholle.
> war eben mit großen probleme laufen: kaum noch schnee, nur noch gefrorenes
> Knax


ich nehme alles zurück    
Knax


----------



## Cheng (29. Januar 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ich nehme alles zurück
> Knax




Dann fahr doch einfach mit!!!!


----------



## Knax (29. Januar 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Dann fahr doch einfach mit!!!!


...fahre heute schon mit dem "wbts-aussenposten" breinig eine runde.
bald bin ich auch mal mit von der partie
Knax


----------



## Cheng (29. Januar 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...fahre heute schon mit dem "wbts-aussenposten" breinig eine runde.
> bald bin ich auch mal mit von der partie
> Knax


Schöne Tour die Ihr gefahren seid!



Wir hatten auch eine wunderschöne Tour. Vorab an alle, bevor wir erschossen werden. Aufgrund der Bodenverhältnisse haben Rene' und ich keine Digicam mitgenommen, diese Entscheidung haben wir natürlich mehrfach unterwegs bereut.

Treffpunkt war immer an der Einfahrt Omerbach, nach kurzem Smaltalk und warten auf Pfeffe ( der nicht kam ) entschieden wir uns die Richtung Krawutschketurm unter die Stollen zu nehmen. Traumhaftes Wetter und festgefahrene Schneedecke begleiteten uns die ganze Zeit. Kurz vor Schevenhütte hat Pfeffe uns dann doch eingeholt. 

Über die WBTS Richtung Rennweg ging es direkt über Kleinhau nach Bergstein und auf den Turm. Den letzten Anstieg hoch hat ausser Rene' keiner von uns geschafft. Wir wollten von dort aus dann aber nicht sofort wieder nach Hause und Rene' schlug noch einen Bogen durchs Kalltal vor. Der Trail runter nach Zerkall im Schnee ist auch nicht ohne. Obwohl uns ein paar Jäger über den Trail kamen, hielt uns keiner den §3 des Waldwegegesetz unter die Nase.

Durchs Kalltal bis zum Zweifallshammer (glaube ich) ging es dann den knackigen Anstieg wieder hoch nach Kleinhau, über den Rennweg, WBTS , Gressenich dann nach Hause. Ich glaube das es allen Leuten, Pfeffe, XCRacer, Pink-Floyd und auch mir, das weiß ich, sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat. Am Ende waren es 66km und fast 800 Hm auf über 80% Schneedecke.


----------



## talybont (29. Januar 2005)

Tja,

war nix mit Osnabrück. Bis Düsseldorf bin ich gekommen, dann durfte ich den ADAC anrufen. Resultat: Einspritzpumpe fritte, und das bei einem 7 Jahre alten Diesel mit 123.000 km. Ich glaube, daß wird dieses Kahr nix mit nem neuen Rad.   

mfg,
Armin (der heute einmal die Halden seiner neuen Heimat erforscht hat. Da gibt es nette Trails, z.T. unfahrbar steil)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (30. Januar 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Wir hatten auch eine wunderschöne Tour...


Kann ich mich anschließen. War eine wirklich schöne Tour. So schnell werde ich nicht mehr ohne Kamera fahren. Aber hatte auch Sorge, das ich meine fast neue Casio bei einem Sturz platt mache.


----------



## Cheng (30. Januar 2005)

@talybont: Das hat man davon wenn man nicht mit den OB's eine Schneetour fährt.   Hoffentlich wirds nicht zu teuer!

@XCRacer: Habe gelesen das Du Deinen Sturz zu Hause auf der Kellertreppe nachgeholt hast. Gute Besserung, das es schnell wieder heilt!


----------



## Cheng (5. Februar 2005)

Falls jemand gehofft hat das bei uns dieses WE was geht, die muss ich leider enttäuschen.   

Heute wird bei RS-Hunter Laminat verlegt, hatte schon überlegt ob ich vielleicht dafür einen Termin eintragen soll, aber das Wohnzimmer ist nicht für 20 Leute ausgelegt.  

Wenn es morgen abend bei mir aber nicht zu spät wird, kann es sein das ich am Sonntag vormittag gegen 10 Uhr eine Runde fahren werde. Falls das für Frühaufsteher noch eine Alternative sein sollte, hier Sonntag früh reinschauen. Ich schreibe rein wenn was geht.

Ansonsten an alle Jecken, last es nicht zu wild angehen. Nächstes WE simmer widder dabei!


----------



## Cheng (9. Februar 2005)

Jetzt ist Schluß mit Karneval und Renovierungen. Habe so eben HIER!!!!! einen Termin für kommenden Samstag eingetragen. Da JJ auf Liebesurlaub   an die Küste fährt, können wir bereits um 12:00 Uhr starten.  

@der Rest der Omerbacher: kann es sein das ich der Alleinunterhalter diese Threads bin?


----------



## pfeffe (11. Februar 2005)

Hallo an alle ich kann am Samstag leider nicht da ich einem Arbeitskollegen helfe Umziehen. Vielleicht fährt ja Sonntag jemand wo ich ranhängen kann. Ich wünsch euch auf jedenfall viel Spaß bei der Tour.

Bis demnächst dann

pfeffe


----------



## Cheng (11. Februar 2005)

Aufgrund der voraussichtlichen Wetterlage   habe ich den Termin von morgen wieder gelöscht. Hoffentlich haben wir nächste Woche besseres Wetter!


----------



## XCRacer (12. Februar 2005)

Hätte mich auch schwer gewundert, wenn bei so einem Schweinewtter sich jemand aus dem Haus wagt


----------



## Cheng (13. Februar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte mich auch schwer gewundert, wenn bei so einem Schweinewtter sich jemand aus dem Haus wagt



Dafür mußten dann heute eben die Rolle, die Couch und alle Bekannten mit Kaffee herhalten!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. Februar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte mich auch schwer gewundert, wenn bei so einem Schweinewtter sich jemand aus dem Haus wagt



Na dann wunder dich mal   Burscheid-Hochwassertour

Ist das Wetter zu schlecht bist Du zu schwach   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Cheng (16. Februar 2005)

Hey, wie sieht es aus mit Samstag? Geht da was?

Werde mal mit JJ sprechen wann er kann, ihr könnt schon mal vorab posten wer interesse hat!  

Es soll schneeeiiieeen!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (16. Februar 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, wie sieht es aus mit Samstag? Geht da was?


Ich kann voraussichtlich nicht! Nachtschicht


----------



## Cheng (16. Februar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann voraussichtlich nicht! Nachtschicht




Wir werden an Dich denken!!


----------



## rpo35 (16. Februar 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden an Dich denken!!


Sicher; wenn ihc einigermaßen fit bin und eine Runde drehen kann, denke auch mal für 10sek an ihn...


----------



## Pink-Floyd (17. Februar 2005)

Bin gerne dabei wenn es kalt und der Untergrund damit fest bleibt, auch wenn es schneit. 
Andreas


----------



## RS-Hunter (18. Februar 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, wie sieht es aus mit Samstag? Geht da was?...Es soll schneeeiiieeen!!!!!!!




Ich würde auch mal wieder gerne eine Tour machen!


----------



## Cheng (21. Februar 2005)

Sorry Leute, abe leider hat sich mein Notebook kurz vor dem Wochenende verabschiedet.   Geht leider im Moment nichts mit Internet. Da es diese Woche wohl auch nichts mehr geben wird hoffe ich das einer meiner Omerbach Kollegen eine Tour für Samstag posten werden. Ich würde gerne noch mal ein Ründchen drehen!


----------



## pfeffe (23. Februar 2005)

Hi..ich kann wahrscheinlich auch nicht... werde es aber im Auge behalten wenn sich was ergibt entscheide ich mich kurzfristig Freitag Abend - Samstag Morgen...sieht im Moment sehr schlecht bei mir aus kann sein das ich die nächsten 4 Wochen wegen Arbeit nicht kann ... Leider

Wünsch euch aber viel Spaß bei den Touren

Gruß Pfeffe


----------



## cyberp (23. Februar 2005)

So wie es im moment ausschaut bin ich am Samstag auch dabei. Habe heute mein neues Rad bekommen , dass kann ich dann direkt mal einweihen 

Gruss
Christian


----------



## PacMan (24. Februar 2005)

Ich hätte auch nochmal Lust...
Also je nach Wetterlage bin ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (25. Februar 2005)

Tja, Interessenten hätten wir ja. Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch 'nen Guide und 'nen Termin. Ab 11:00 Uhr passt's bei mir.


----------



## Cheng (25. Februar 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, Interessenten hätten wir ja. Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch 'nen Guide und 'nen Termin. Ab 11:00 Uhr passt's bei mir.



Haste aber Glück, gerade habe ich meinen PC wieder in Gang bekommen!  

Leider geht bei mir morgen nichts, Bindehautentzündung, Halsschmerzen und Arbeiten.   Habe aber eben mit RS-Hunter gesprochen, der will auch fahren, es sei das Wetter spielt nicht mit. Aber Du kannst ja einen Termin eintragen, ich werde ihn noch einmal informieren das was geht. Aber ich glaube der kann nicht vor 14:00 Uhr.

Mich kotzt es auch an, mittlerweile 4 Wochen ohne Bike, in meinem Keller auf der Rolle kenne ich schon die Astlöcher der Holzwand auswendig. Werde mich in der kommenden Woche schonen, damit dann wieder was läuft.

Denkt aber an das Wetter morgen!


----------



## PacMan (26. Februar 2005)

Hmm, das sieht nicht gut aus. Hier regnets gerade...   
Also ich glaube nicht, dass ich mich heute hinaus bewege. Für morgen sehen die Vorhersagen ja schon besser aus. Vielleicht versuch ich's dann nochmal.
@Cheng: gute Besserung und 'nen angenehmen Arbeitstag!


----------



## Cheng (26. Februar 2005)

Hallo Pascal,

als ich heute morgen aus dem Fenster sah, habe ich mir gedacht das bei Dir nichts geht   !

Vielen Dank auch für die lieben Wünsche, wird langsam. Sorry das ich nicht auf Deine SMS geantwortet habe, habe ich aber erst heute morgen um 10:00 Uhr gesehen.

Vielleicht bis nächste Woche, wenn das Wetter dann wieder so besch.... ist sollten wir vielleicht 'ne Kiste Bier besorgen   und die leer machen. Dann sieht man sich wenigstens noch einmal. Schönes WE an Alle!!


----------



## PacMan (27. Februar 2005)

Na heut sieht's Wetter ja schon wesentlich freundlicher aus! Wenn's so bleibt, dreh ich nachher 'ne kleine Runde. Muss aber erst noch ein wenig schlafen. Aber ich trag mal 'nen Termin für 14:00 Uhr ein... mit Treffpunkt am HBF, weil's direkt bei mir ist...
*edit:* Termin auf 13:00 verlegt. Cyberp kommt mit...


----------



## Cheng (27. Februar 2005)

Ich war heute morgen im Eschweiler Stadtwald spazieren, genialer Schnee mit Sonnenschein. Einfach super!

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spass und freue mich das Christian sein neues Bike endlich einfahren kann.  

@Pacman: Was steht denn bei Dir für ein neues Rad an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (27. Februar 2005)

Cyberp (Christian) und ich waren gerade ein wenig mit dem Rad unterwegs. Anscheinend konnte Christian es kaum erwarten, sein neues Bike auszuprobieren. Er ist nämlich auch die Strecke von Alsdorf bis zu mir mit dem Rad gekommen. Von hier aus ging's dann weiter durch den E'ler Stadtwald hoch zum Donnerberg. Eigentlich wollte ich ja Richtung Breinigerberg, aber da es wie verrückt geschneit hat, haben wir uns überlegt, doch lieber grob Richtung Alsdorf zu fahren, damit für Christian der Rückweg nicht zu lang wird. Also sind wir nach Stolberg-Atsch und dann in den Würselner Wald / Propsteier Wald gefahren. Inzwischen waren wir total eingeschneit und vereist. Die Schaltung ging bspw. gar nicht mehr. Als wir an der Raststätte Aachener Land ankamen, begrüsste uns dann plötzlich strahlender Sonnenschein, so dass man direkt Lust bekam, doch noch ein paar Stunden weiter zu fahren. Aber da auch schon wieder die nächste Wolkenfront am Horizont zu sehen war, haben wir's dann doch seingelassen und uns dort getrennt, um den Rückweg anzutreten.
Fazit: Murphy's Law wurde mal wieder bestätigt: Kaum verlässt man das Haus, gibt's Niederschlag ohne Ende. Und sobald man wieder zuhause ist, strahlt die Sonne!    Aber schön war's allemal!

Zu meinem Rad: Ich hab mir 'n Bergwerk Faunus "aufschwatzen" lassen! Sobald es fertig ist, werd ich's ausprobieren, aber ich denke schon, dass ich es auch haben will, sobald ich's ausprobiert habe!


----------



## Cheng (27. Februar 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Zu meinem Rad: Ich hab mir 'n Bergwerk Faunus "aufschwatzen" lassen! Sobald es fertig ist, werd ich's ausprobieren, aber ich denke schon, dass ich es auch haben will, sobald ich's ausprobiert habe!



JAJA, da nützt es dem extremsten Schönwetterbiker nichts wenn er unterwegs von einem Schneesturm überrascht wird. Dann freut man sich wieder auf die warme Dusche!  

SOSO, unser PACY, will sich also ein Fully zulegen. Naja in unserem alter, der Rücken schmerzt, die Kopfschmerzen nach Alkohoexzessen sind schon ein Leid!  

PS:schöne Kiste haste Dir ausgesucht, hoffe es gibt ein paar %%%%%%%!


----------



## talybont (27. Februar 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Zu meinem Rad: Ich hab mir 'n Bergwerk Faunus "aufschwatzen" lassen! Sobald es fertig ist, werd ich's ausprobieren, aber ich denke schon, dass ich es auch haben will, sobald ich's ausprobiert habe!


ist es das, was im MTB-Store an der Wand hing?


----------



## PacMan (27. Februar 2005)

Ja, ich glaube das hing mal 'ne zeitlang im Fenster oder auch an der Wand. Sieht ungefähr so aus...
(Was hat das eigentlich mit den Bikes und den Drogen auf sich? Der Rahmen heisst "LSD", meine jetzige Sattelstütze ist von "X-tasy"...   )


----------



## Cheng (28. Februar 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich glaube das hing mal 'ne zeitlang im Fenster oder auch an der Wand. Sieht ungefähr so aus...
> (Was hat das eigentlich mit den Bikes und den Drogen auf sich? Der Rahmen heisst "LSD", meine jetzige Sattelstütze ist von "X-tasy"...   )



Und Vekäufer heissen auch noch "Dealer"


----------



## rpo35 (28. Februar 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Und Vekäufer heissen auch noch "Dealer"


Und jetzt wissen wir endlich warum...  
Warum war am Samstag eigentlich das Wetter nicht so wie heute ?....  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (28. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt wissen wir endlich warum...
> Warum war am Samstag eigentlich das Wetter nicht so wie heute ?....
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



 

HY Ralph, wenn mein Notebook aus der Rep. werde ich Dein Bild ändern!!


----------



## rpo35 (28. Februar 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> HY Ralph, wenn mein Notebook aus der Rep. werde ich Dein Bild ändern!!


Keine Hektik; ist ja nicht wichtig !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## talybont (28. Februar 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> (Was hat das eigentlich mit den Bikes und den Drogen auf sich? Der Rahmen heisst "LSD", meine jetzige Sattelstütze ist von "X-tasy"...   )


LSD --> Lutz Scheffer Design, und der ist nicht der Obermotz aus Koulumbien  

cu,
Armin


----------



## rpo35 (28. Februar 2005)

Also fassen wir nochmal zusammen:

LSD, x-tasy, Dealer...und in einem Nachbar-Thread hab ich eben erwähnt, das meine Bikeklamotten nur aus feinstem "Stoff" sind...  

Fällt noch jemandem was ein ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (2. März 2005)

Ja, etwas fällt mir noch ein:
Ich bin SÜCHTIG!!!    Bin gerade zum ersten Mal mit meinem neuen Liebling gefahren! Hui... wie auf Wolke Sieben! (Streng genommen gehört sie ja noch nicht mir - war erst Probefahrt. Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich sie mit nach Hause nehme!)
Ein paar Bilder gibt's in meinem Album... und mehr hoffentlich bald live und in Farbe!
--- ich glaub, ich bin verliebt   ---


----------



## XCRacer (2. März 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Ein paar Bilder gibt's in meinem Album...






> Wegen hoher Serverauslastung ist das Fotoalbum im Moment geschlossen, probiere es gleich nochmal. Dieses Problem wird ab dem 2.3. oder 3.3. durch neue Hardware geloest werden.


Klasse


----------



## PacMan (2. März 2005)

Yepp, hab's auch erst geschafft, 3 von 6 Bildern hochzuladen...


----------



## Cheng (2. März 2005)

Ein Bild habe ich aber schon gesehen!

PS: ich finde diese Gewichtsverfechterei ziemlich albern, die 2 Kilo arbeite ich im Frühjahr an mir selber ab!  

Ein schönes Bike!


----------



## rpo35 (2. März 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Bild habe ich aber schon gesehen!
> 
> PS: ich finde diese Gewichtsverfechterei ziemlich albern, die 2 Kilo arbeite ich im Frühjahr an mir selber ab!
> 
> Ein schönes Bike!


Ja, so sind die Burschen; feilschen um jedes Gramm und abends ne fette Pommes...  

Feines Teil !  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Dirk S. (2. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, so sind die Burschen; feilschen um jedes Gramm und abends ne fette Pommes...
> 
> Feines Teil !
> 
> ...



Wieso Pommes???   

Ich trinke gerade ein lecker Bier und sitze vor meinem Schatz!


----------



## XCRacer (2. März 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich trinke gerade ein lecker Bier und sitze vor meinem Schatz!


Dann mach mal keine Flecken darauf 

Guts Nächtle


----------



## XCRacer (4. März 2005)

Ich denke, das passt hier ganz gut hinein:
http://www.naturalbornmountainbiker.de/temp/droessiger-600k.jpg


----------



## RS-Hunter (7. März 2005)

Tach Zusammen,

kaum ist man mal eine Woche nicht im Lande - war letzte Woche bei den Iren (Dublin), um mein Sprach- und Guinnesverständnis  ein bischen auf zu polieren - und schon ändert sich das Genre auf die Welt der Drogen   und die Jungs gönnen sich neue Bikes.  

Ich glaub so langsam muss ich mein "Schätzchen" auch mal wieder flott machen; in gut 2 Wochen steht Eupen an!    Aber die Outdoor-Trainingseinheiten sind stark zurückgegangen.   Es wird langsam mal wieder Zeit.

Bis die Tage!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derMichi (7. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, das passt hier ganz gut hinein:
> http://www.naturalbornmountainbiker.de/temp/droessiger-600k.jpg



Der Typ vorne rechts auf dem Zeitungsforum hatte aber auch ne Doppleschicht hinter sich, oder?


----------



## PacMan (14. März 2005)

So, nun isses offiziell: nach der Probephase war ich hin und weg  und hab mir das Bergwerk zugelegt.   
Und jetzt will ich's natürlich auch so schnell wie möglich nutzen! Laut Wettervorhersage soll's ja am Mittwoch richtig frühlings-haft werden, bevor am Donnerstag dann wieder die Sintflut über uns hineinbricht.
Lange Rede, wenig Sinn: Hätte jemand von euch Lust auf 'ne kurze Feierabendtour? Fürchte nur, wir müssten uns wirklich kurz fassen, denn ich wär frühestens so gegen 17:00 fahrbereit und da ich nix an Beleuchtung habe, müssten wir um 18:30 wieder zurück sein... Aber besser als 'ne weitere Woche ganz ohne Tour, oder?


----------



## Cheng (14. März 2005)

Hy Pascal,

eigentlich 'ne klasse Idee, aber kennst Du den? :kotz:  :kotz: 

Der hat mich und meine Frau heute flachgelegt, den anderen bei dem es von hinten kommt habe ich nicht gefunden!
Kind ausquartiert, und die Wohnung in einen Ausnahmezustand versetzt!

Irgenwann schaffen wir es bestimmt nochmal!


----------



## RS-Hunter (14. März 2005)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Pascal  , viel Glück und Freude mit deinem neuen Bike. Aber wirst Du damit nicht erst Recht ein schön Wetterfahrer?    So'n Bike ist doch viel zu schade um durch den Matsch zu jagen!!

@ Cheng: Wat si den los? Das Essen war doch gestern gar nicht so schlecht  , wenn das mal bis zum WE wieder wird! Gute Besserung! Ich halt mich dann mal lieber fern


----------



## cyberp (14. März 2005)

Feierabendtour hört sich gut an, auch wenn ich diese Woche ja Urlaub habe . Falls keiner der anderen Lust hat könnten wir ja auch an der VEDA starten und eine kleine Runde durch das Broichbachtal/Wurmtal drehen. Das müsste zeitlich hinkommen.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## rpo35 (14. März 2005)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> ...eine kleine Runde durch das Broichbachtal/Wurmtal drehen...


Nabend,

das wäre mal eine Variante für mich...ist ja quasi meine alte Heimat. Habe z.Zt. nur leider etwas viel Streß.
@Thorsten: Gute Besserung !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (14. März 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte jemand von euch Lust auf 'ne kurze Feierabendtour?


Klar! ... Hab um 22:30Uhr Feierabend 

@Cheng: Gute Besserung! Willst doch nicht deinen Geburtstag im Bett verbringen!?


----------



## Cheng (15. März 2005)

Danke für die "Besserungswünsche".

@RS-Hunter: Habe gehört Du könntest eventuell " The Bridge " (Übertrager) gewesen sein.  

@XCRacer: Achja, so eine Geburtstagsfeier mit Zwieback und Kamillentee hat man auch nich alle Tage!


----------



## RS-Hunter (15. März 2005)

@Cheng: das ist was ich in meinem Job gelernt habe, man kann sich einfach nicht an allem Schei** selber aufhalten, man muss auch schon mal die kleinen unwichtigen Dinge deligieren!   

Aber ansonsten hatte ich auch keinen direkten Kontakt zum Virenherd; Dir scheint es aber sonst ganz gut zu Hause zu gefallen, wenn mann schon morgens im Forum rumgeistern kann  ; ich hoffe du arbeitest auch wieder fleissig an der Omerbach-Seite.

Cu


----------



## PacMan (15. März 2005)

Man, da kommt ja nochmal richtig Leben in die Bude - ähh, Thread.   
Aber anscheinend hat ja niemand aus Eschweiler Lust, mit mir 'ne Runde zu drehen...    
Also wäre wohl die Wurmtal-Variante ganz praktisch! Ich würde dann sofort mit dem Rad zur Arbeit anreisen (dann kann ich noch ein bisschen vor den Kollegen angeben!  ) und wäre so gegen 16:20 fahrbereit! Christian, wir treffen uns hier bei der VEDA?!

@Cheng: Gute Besserung wünsche ich dir! Aber keine Sorge: abgesehen von den zwei Tagen jetzt, gibt's nur Regen in nächster Zeit. Du verpasst also nicht viel!


----------



## cyberp (15. März 2005)

@PacMan: Ok, dann bin ich um 16:20 Uhr an der VEDA (hinten auf dem Parkplatz) 

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Cheng (15. März 2005)

@All: Habe mir heute die Zeit genommen auf unsrer HP eine "Back to the Roots" Seite zu eröffnen, sind ein paar klasse alte Bilder bei, also reinschauen!

Ich wünsche allen die morgen fahren eine schöne Tour! 

Die Wettervorhersage ist für kommenden Samstag gar nicht so schlecht, wenn das am Donnerstag immer noch so ist werde ich eine kleine Tour eintragen, aber nicht mehr als 50km.


----------



## XCRacer (15. März 2005)

Die Fotos sind der Knaller! Nicht böse sein, aber wenn ich euch nicht besser kennen würde, würde ich sagen, ihr seid der "Club der Nichtlächler" 
Zum Glück ist genau das Gegenteil der Fall 

Oh Wunder! Ich habe Samstag frei! Werde mich euch ggf. anschließen!


----------



## IGGY (16. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> "Club der Nichtlächler"


Go yellow


----------



## Cheng (16. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fotos sind der Knaller! Nicht böse sein, aber wenn ich euch nicht besser kennen würde, würde ich sagen, ihr seid der "Club der Nichtlächler"



Das war die Stelle als unser Tour-Guide am Tremalzo nicht mehr genau wusste wo es lang gehen sollte! In dem Moment war uns nicht zumute zu lachen!


----------



## Pink-Floyd (16. März 2005)

will der "Club der Nichtlächler" am nächsten Samstag nicht fahren?  
lt. Wettervorhersage soll es angenehm warm werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (16. März 2005)

Pink-Floyd schrieb:
			
		

> will der "Club der Nichtlächler" am nächsten Samstag nicht fahren?
> lt. Wettervorhersage soll es angenehm warm werden



Ich denke schon das was geht, werde morgen noch abwarten.


----------



## PacMan (16. März 2005)

N'Abend!
Zusammen mit Cyberp ging es eben auf in's Broichbach-/Wurmtal. Ich war total überrascht, weil ich echt nicht gedacht hätte, dass es dort auch so schöne (und teils anspruchsvolle) Waldwege gibt. Es ging sogar immer schön rauf und runter, obwohl die Gegend insgesamt dort ja ziemlich flach ist.
Ausserdem war dies ja die erste "offizielle" Tour mit meinem neuen Liebling.   (Bisher hab ich ja nur zwei "Probefahrten" gemacht.) Und das macht schon ziemlich Spass mit so 'nem Fully ein paar Stufen runterzufahren! Fährt sich wie auf Wolken!   
Also wenn es in den nächsten Tagen nicht zuviel regnet, bin ich Samstag mit von der Partie!
Apropos Samstag: Da muss ich doch nochmal ein bisschen Werbung machen: Samstag abend feiert die Aachener Band "Organic" den Release ihres neuen Albums. Und da die Jungs wirklich gute Musik machen, kann ich euch nur empfehlen, euch das mal anzuschauen! Infos findet ihr auf www.organic-home.de 


PS: Mann, der Smilie sieht hier aber irgendwie komisch aus... Egal...


----------



## XCRacer (17. März 2005)

Geburtstagsmelder Ralph ist auf Dienstreise. Daher springe ich in die Bresche und melde:

Thorsten, alias Cheng hat Geburtstag ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Er wird stolze 25 Jahre  jung!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Wärst du ein Jahr früher geboren worden, wären wir vielleicht Zwillinge geworden


----------



## RS-Hunter (17. März 2005)

Auch von mir latürnich alles Gute an dieser Stelle!!!!  

Aber     gibt's erst am Samstag!!!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (17. März 2005)

Hallo Cheng, 
auch von mir, leider noch unbekannterweise, alles Gute zum Geburtstag      

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 4120 (17. März 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Cheng,
> auch von mir, leider noch unbekannterweise, alles Gute zum Geburtstag
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...




Von mir auch unbekannterweise alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!

Grüße aus dem Süden


----------



## PacMan (17. März 2005)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Thorsten!!! Wenn das so weiter geht, hab ich dich in Sachen Alter bald eingeholt!   
Ausserdem natürlich auch an dieser Stelle herzliche Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag an Rene (a.k.a. XCRacer)!!!


----------



## Pink-Floyd (17. März 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir  

 

Andreas


----------



## talybont (17. März 2005)

Pink-Floyd schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Thorsten,
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir
> 
> ...


auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

mfg,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derMichi (17. März 2005)

Lieber Cheng, 

alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir  

Samstag würd ich auch gern nochmal mitfahren...bei dem Wetter


----------



## Cheng (17. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Wärst du ein Jahr früher geboren worden, wären wir vielleicht Zwillinge geworden



Wär ich dann nicht erst 24?!  

DANKE, DANKE, DANKE!

Vielen Dank für die vielen, lieben Geburtstagsgrüße, besonders von den Leuten die mich nicht persönlich kennen oder dies meinen! Danke!  

Da die Anfrage zu einer Tour am kommenden Samstag immer größer wird habe ich mich entschlossen diese jetzt HIER einzustellen.
Treffpunkt ist diesmal nicht am Omerbach sondern direkt bei mir zu Hause. Das hat den Grund, das nach der Tour ein von mir persönlich gebackener Kuchen serviert wird. Also kräftig eintragen und mitessen!


----------



## PacMan (17. März 2005)

Da bin ich dabei! (Beim Fahren und beim Futtern!)


----------



## cyberp (18. März 2005)

Hi Thorsten,
auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute 
Morgen bin ich auch dabei 

Gruss
Christian


----------



## RS-Hunter (19. März 2005)

Mojn,

hatte mich zwar gestern auch schon mal eingetragen, aber hat wahrscheinlich mit den Serverproblemen zu tun gehabt, dass ich heute morgen nicht mehr dabei gelistet war.

Ansonsten bis später..., freue mich schon auf's "Après-Biken"  

Georg


----------



## rpo35 (19. März 2005)

Moin zusammen,

auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag !!
Zur Tour kann ich leider nicht kommen; muß mit meinen Kids heute zu einer Veranstaltung in der Schule. Ich starte gleich von hier aus.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (19. März 2005)

Danke Ralph, 
schade das Du nicht kannst, aber es wird ein nächstes mal geben!  

Wir werden an Dich denken und ein Stück Kuchen extra essen!  

Bis bald!


----------



## RS-Hunter (19. März 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...Da die Anfrage zu einer Tour am kommenden Samstag immer größer wird habe ich mich entschlossen diese jetzt HIER einzustellen.



Da wird's ja nochmal richtig voll! Jetzt sind wir schon zu sechst. Und falls unsere Frisöse noch mitfährt????  

Mache jetzt Feierabend, muss noch ein paar neue Bremsklötze d'rauf schmeissen, also bis gleich   

@Cheng: lass bloss den Kuchen nicht zu lang im Ofen!!


----------



## PacMan (19. März 2005)

Na, echtes Schön-Wetter ist das da vor meinem Fenster ja nicht... aber keine Sorge! Der Kuchen hat genug Überzeugungskraft - ich komme trotzdem!   
Bis gleich!


----------



## Cheng (19. März 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Na, echtes Schön-Wetter ist das da vor meinem Fenster ja nicht... aber keine Sorge! Der Kuchen hat genug Überzeugungskraft - ich komme trotzdem!
> Bis gleich!



Nach dem Wetter in den letzten Wochen ist "kein Regen" und 14 Grad, schönes Wetter!


----------



## Cheng (19. März 2005)

Leider habe ich keine Zeit jetzt noch einen Bericht zu schreiben. Der folgt dann  morgen! Ich sage nur "sehr schwerer Boden!".

Nur schnell die Fotos und eine Entschuldigung an Christian und seinen Kumpel. Ich hoffe Ihr fahrt doch bald wieder mit

Hier die Fotos von mir!


----------



## XCRacer (19. März 2005)

Es war schlammig, es war feucht und es war zum Kotzen! 

Das fand zumindest der Kumpel von Christian, denn er pflanzte eine Pizza in den Wald. 
Ansonsten eine schöne Tour. Der süße Abschluss in Form von leckeren Kuchen in Chengs Garten war das Tüpfelchen auf dem i. 

Hier meine Bilder


----------



## Pink-Floyd (19. März 2005)

Es war zwar nicht so einfach (hatte diverse traktionsprobleme) und nicht so langsam wie angekündigt - aber zum :kotz: fand ich es auf keinen Fall. Und der große Hunger wurde zum Schluss auch noch gestillt! Nur wenn ich das geahnt hätte, hätte ich nicht vorher noch die 20 km "Warmfahren" gemacht. Alles in allem fand ich es doch noch gut. 
Also ich fand es schon OK - aber bitte vorher auch so ankündigen!


----------



## cyberp (20. März 2005)

Ich fand die Tour gut und beim nächsten Mal bin ich auch wieder bis zum Ende dabei . Thomas war völlig am Ende und wir sind nach einem netten Downhill in Schevenhütte gelandet. Von da gings dann auf direktem Weg über Gressenich zurück nach Eschweiler.


----------



## PacMan (20. März 2005)

Mein Senf zur Tour gestern:
Der Kuchen war super!!!   
Und die Schlammpackung davor... Naja, wenn man sich einmal eingesaut hat, ist alles egal... zumindest bis man dann den ganzen Schlamm wieder vom Rad abwaschen muss...   
Und eigentlich stimmte ja auch der LMB-Termin ("langsam/leicht"): wir hatten sowohl langsame Streckenabschnitte, als auch leichte! Nur nicht immer beides zusammen...  
Aber gelohnt hat es sich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Übergeber (20. März 2005)

Abend!

Ich fand die Tour auch ganz gut und werde mal wieder anfangen was zu trainieren. Hoffe dass ich euch nicht zu sehr gebremst habe...   
Dachte ich währe noch was besser in Form gewesen und so was wird mir kein zweites mal passieren.  
Aber abgeschreckt hat mich das jetzt nicht wirklich, da müsst ihr euch schon was besseres einfallen lassen.  

gruss Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (20. März 2005)

So, jetzt habe ich es endlich einmal geschafft mich hin zu setzen und einen kleinen Bericht der gestrigen Tour zu verfassen.

Ganz besonders hat mich der Eintrag von Thomas gefreut. Toll das Du nicht aufgeben willst und wir freuen uns wenn Du mal wieder dabei bist, war wirklich nicht meine Absicht die Leute sauer zu fahren.

Treffpunkt war dieses mal direkt bei mir v. d. H.! Armin war extra mit seinem Rennrad zum Treffpunkt gekommen um mir und Rene' noch persönlich zu gratulieren!   Wir (JJ, RS-Hunter,Pink-Floyd, XCRacer und Cheng) fuhren zunächst Richtung Nierchen (Windräder), unterwegs traffen wir uns noch mit Pacman, Cyperb und Uebergeber! Entlang der Inde ging es unterhalb der Windräder hoch nach Hamich, von dort weiter hinter der Laufenburg einige Trails entlang. Sehr schwerer Boden liess schnell die Kräfte einiger von uns schwinden und mußten dann dem Tempo von Georg, Rene' und Jürgen ihren Tribut zollen!
Oberhalb der Laufenburg haben sich dann auch Christian und Thomas verabschiedet. Wir fuhren dann noch weiter Richtung Rennweg, runter zur WBTS wieder hoch zur Buche 19! Von dort aus rochen wir dann schon den Kuchen und machten uns auf direktem Wege wieder nach Hause.
Gar nicht so eine schlechte Idee mit dem Kuchen, besonders wenn man sich nach der Tour nicht einfach verabschiedet, sondern noch etwas zusammen sitzt und de Schnüss schwad (kölsch)!


----------



## rpo35 (20. März 2005)

Übergeber schrieb:
			
		

> Abend!
> 
> Ich fand die Tour auch ganz gut und werde mal wieder anfangen was zu trainieren. Hoffe dass ich euch nicht zu sehr gebremst habe...
> Dachte ich währe noch was besser in Form gewesen und so was wird mir kein zweites mal passieren.
> ...



Nabend,

respekt vor dem Benutzernamen...


----------



## XCRacer (20. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> respekt vor dem Benutzernamen


Er ist halt ehrlich und nimmt's mit Humor


----------



## rpo35 (20. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Er ist halt ehrlich und nimmt's mit Humor


Genau deswegen ja respekt...so, und jetzt gut's Nächtle !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (22. März 2005)

@Cyperb: Schade das Euer Termin nicht in meine Feierabendzeit paßt. Vieleicht bein nächsten mal, nach Ostern ist es ja auch wieder länger hell!


----------



## cyberp (22. März 2005)

Bin die Runde letzte Woche schonmal mit Pascal gefahren. Das hat zeitlich wunderbar gepasst, ca 18.30 Uhr waren wir zurück und es wurde dunkel . Deswegen geht es z.Z. leider nicht später. Wenn es wieder länger hell ist werde ich auch später fahren. Würde mich freuen wenn dann auch noch andere mitfahren. 

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Cheng (26. März 2005)

Nachdem mir heute alle fremdgegangen    sind habe ich mich alleine auf den Weg gemacht!

Bericht bei den "vor-der-Haustür-los fahren"

oder ganz einfach HIER!


----------



## PacMan (26. März 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem mir heute alle fremdgegangen    sind habe ich mich alleine auf den Weg gemacht!



Nicht böse sein! Wir bleiben dir und dem Omerbach schon treu! Wir waren heute eben nur mal im "Urlaub".    Obwohl, so 'ne Tour mit der WBTS-Truppe kann man nicht wirklich als Urlaub bezeichnen. Aber schön war's allemal.
Und wenn ich mir so anseh, was du heute zurückgelegt hast, dann war das ja auch nicht gerade wenig!  Hast ja anscheinend sogar mal unseren Weg gekreuzt (Kalltalsperre).

Also, bis bald!


----------



## Cheng (26. März 2005)

Hier noch mein Profil von heute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (27. März 2005)

Hallo Thosten

Da hattest du ja ein Megatour hinter dir! Respekt 
Bei deinem Durchschnittstempo hättest du aber auch bei uns mitfahren können. Ich glaube nicht, das wir schneller unterwegs waren. Hättest eben nur 20 Kilometer mehr auf der Uhr gehabt 

Schöne Fotos! Wie ich sehe, bist du auch jemand der nicht nur auf den Trail achtet, sondern auch ein Auge für das Drumherum hat.

Frohe Ostern und Grüße, René


----------



## Cheng (27. März 2005)

Hallo Rene',

danke für die Blumen. Das ist aber der Vorteil des Alleine-Fahrens. Man kann sich die Zeit so einteilen und Fotos machen wenn man was besonders sieht. Wenn ich sonst hinterherhechel habe ich da keine Zeit! Zumal alle anderen Mitfahrer bei mir immer nur von hinten fotografiert werden!  

Hätte aber auch nicht gedacht so viel im nachhinein auf dem Tacho zu haben! , Aber in einer großen Gruppe macht es doch mehr Spaß!


----------



## redrace (27. März 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht böse sein! Wir bleiben dir und dem Omerbach schon treu! Wir waren heute eben nur mal im "Urlaub".    Obwohl, so 'ne Tour mit der WBTS-Truppe kann man nicht wirklich als Urlaub bezeichnen. Aber schön war's allemal.
> Und wenn ich mir so anseh, was du heute zurückgelegt hast, dann war das ja auch nicht gerade wenig!  Hast ja anscheinend sogar mal unseren Weg gekreuzt (Kalltalsperre).
> 
> Also, bis bald!



HUHU

Urlaub macht man doch im Süden und wir waren in der Nordeifel!!  
Das schnelle Berg hoch fahren war XC schuld der war immer 20 cm vor mir!!


----------



## Cheng (29. März 2005)

Hy,

habe heute eine kleine Sprintrunde um das Eschweiler Meer ( Blausteinsee ) gemacht!






Sieht irgendwie lustig aus wenn man keine HM macht. Wundert Euch nicht über den schlechten Schnitt. Hatte 25 Kg ( 13Kg Tochter und 12Kg Anhänger ) Lebendgewicht angebunden. Aber zum Training ist das OK.

Ich finde die Idee für die kommenden Touren gar nicht so schlecht, man sollte den wohl stäksten Mitfahren ein Zusatzgewicht anbinden.   Die DTM läßt grüßen!

Also Rene', Jürgen, Georg usw. Was haltet Ihr davon, schliesslich wollen wir auch mal eine Chance haben!


----------



## XCRacer (29. März 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Also Rene', Jürgen, Georg usw. Was haltet Ihr davon, schliesslich wollen wir auch mal eine Chance haben!


Das würde ja heißen, DU musst in MEINEN Anhänger !!! 

Mein "Leben auf Rädern" findet ihr hier: XCRacerBlog

Jeder hier im Forum kann so ein Blog führen!


----------



## Cheng (29. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde ja heißen, DU musst in MEINEN Anhänger !!!



Wer kann dazu schon "NEIN" sagen !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (30. März 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...Also Rene', Jürgen, Georg usw. Was haltet Ihr davon, schliesslich wollen wir auch mal eine Chance haben! ...



Das hatten wir doch schon mal vor einigen Jahren, letztendlich hatte es euch auch nichts gebracht   ; und heute ist der Anhang zu groß um in den Kindersitz zu zwängen. Aber für's Training ist's genau das Richtige, am besten aber am Berg. Ich erinnere an die Worte von Jana "Bergauffahren ist mein Hobby!" und grinste Dir ins Gesicht   ....


----------



## Cheng (31. März 2005)

Da ich am Samstag nachmittag nicht kann, werde ich morgens eine Runde drehen. Start ist um 9:30 Uhr bei mir vor der Haustür. Ich trage keinen Termin dafür ein. 

Falls es aber doch einen weiteren Frühaufsteher gibt und Lust hat ca. 60km unter die Stollen zu nehmen, kann er sich ja hier im Forum noch melden!  

Es kann aber sein das RS-Hunter und XCRacer nachmittags eine Runde drehen, die werden den Termin dann reinstellen!


----------



## pfeffe (31. März 2005)

Da bin ich doch dabei Thorsten trifft sich gut da ich nachmittags noch was vor habe.Also bis Samstag.

Gruß pfeffe


----------



## Cheng (31. März 2005)

Heute habe ich eine Schnuppertour für Einsteiger durchgeführt!

Mein Vetter hat mich gefragt ob ich mal mit Ihm ne' Runde fahren würde. So als Einstieg haben wir uns eine kleine Runde zur Laufenburg über die WBTS vorgenommen. Schön locker für einen 16 jährigen mit einem 20 Kilo Bike vom Praktika. Leider ist er größer als ich sonst hätte ich Ihm eins von meinen geliehen. Trotz allem hat er sich sehr wacker geschlagen!  











Hier noch der Link zu den anderen Fotos!

Da ich mich dann heute um den Nachwuchs gekümmert habe, ist mir auf dem nach Hause Weg noch ein kleines Mädchen aufgefallen. 3 Jahre und 2 Monate alt. 

Meine kleine Tochter!

Hier ein kleines Video!


----------



## RS-Hunter (1. April 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...Da ich mich dann heute um den Nachwuchs gekümmert habe, ist mir auf dem nach Hause Weg noch ein kleines Mädchen aufgefallen. 3 Jahre und 2 Monate alt.
> 
> Meine kleine Tochter!
> 
> Hier ein kleines Video!



Sehr schön, den Nachwuchs schon früh ans radfahren gewöhnen. Und als positiver Nebeneffekt bekommt Mama auch noch etwas Bewegung.  
Und Opa sichtlich stolz.


----------



## XCRacer (1. April 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Meine kleine Tochter!
> 
> Hier ein kleines Video!


Sehr gut! 

Das mit dem Fähnchen hatte wir auch schon mal: Klick!


----------



## rpo35 (1. April 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr gut!
> 
> Das mit dem Fähnchen hatte wir auch schon mal: Klick!


 Yep, das wahr 'ne Show...


----------



## RS-Hunter (1. April 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

wer Lust hat, habe eine Tour für morgen nachmittag eingetragen. XC-Racer wollte auf jeden Fall mit. Freue mich wenn sonst noch wer mitkommt.


----------



## RS-Hunter (1. April 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Tour



So ist's fein,...  immer schön anmelden.


----------



## XC_Racer (1. April 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> So ist's fein,...  immer schön anmelden.


Das hättest du nicht schreiben dürfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (1. April 2005)

XC_Racer schrieb:
			
		

> Das hättest du nicht schreiben dürfen!



Hy XC_Racer,

hast Du das mit den Namen noch alles im Griff.  

Jetzt kann ich morgen nachmittag nicht und schon haben sich 3 Leute angemeldet!  

@ Pfeffe: Sei um 9:30 Uhr bei mir!


----------



## rpo35 (1. April 2005)

XC_Racer schrieb:
			
		

> Das hättest du nicht schreiben dürfen!


Hehe...Thorsten scheint das auch noch nicht ganz zu schnallen und ärgert sich über 3 Mitfahrer...


----------



## Cheng (1. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe...Thorsten scheint das auch noch nicht ganz zu schnallen und ärgert sich über 3 Mitfahrer...


 

                                                    !!!!!!      !!!!!!


----------



## PacMan (1. April 2005)

XC_Racer schrieb:
			
		

> Das hättest du nicht schreiben dürfen!


Genau! Jetzt kann es euch nämlich passieren, dass ihr cyberp und mich morgen am Hals habt! Wir wollen auf jeden Fall auch morgen nachmittag fahren - sind uns nur noch nicht ganz sicher, ob wir nun auf eigene Faust die Brunssumer Heide erkunden oder uns euch anschliessen... Wenn wir mitfahren würden wir wohl am ehesten zum Treffpunkt am Omerbach kommen. Ansonsten müssten wir ja einmal quer durch die Innenstadt...


----------



## RS-Hunter (2. April 2005)

XC_Racer schrieb:
			
		

> Das hättest du nicht schreiben dürfen!



Jetzt wird mir so einiges klar, bei so viel Power braucht man 3 Namen oder andersherum, wenn ich zu dritt wär hätt' ich auch soviel drauf  

@Pacman: kennt ihr schon die komplette Nordeifel   , dass ihr jetzt die Heide erkunden wollt??? Freue mich wenn ihr mitfahrt.

Cu later


----------



## PacMan (2. April 2005)

Also wir (cyberp und ich) fahren heute nicht mit, sondern erkunden auf eigene Faust mal die Gegend in Landgraaf und so... Kann ja auch mal ganz lustig sein, eine unbekannte Gegend planlos zu erkunden. (Wie schon Bilbo Beutlin sagte: "es ist eine gefährliche Sache, vor die Tür zu gehen! Wenn du nicht genau aufpasst, was dein Vorderrad macht, weisst du nie, wo es dich hinführt!"   )

Dann könnt ihr zwei (oder vier?   ) ja mal wieder ungebremst die Sau raus lassen. Aber keine Sorge! Demnächst sind wir auch wieder mit dabei und lassen uns noch ganz viele, neue Trails der Nordeifel zeigen!  :dauen: 

PS: @ Cheng: super Leistung von deiner Tochter! Da erkennt man direkt die Ähnlichkeit zum Papa! Und ein super Foto von der Laufenburg! Ist das die max. Auflösung oder hättest du davon noch 'ne grössere Variante, die du mir zumailen könntest?


----------



## Cheng (2. April 2005)

Pfeffe und Ich haben uns heute als Frühaufsteher bewiesen und sind schon um 9:45 Uhr losgefahren. Die Richtung haben wir Unterwegs bestimmt und habe uns dann für Obermaubach entschieden!













Vom Omerbach über die WBTS ging es hinten runter zum Stausee mit mehreren Down- und Uphills hoch nach Großau. Dann weiter den fast 4km langen Downhill nach Obermaubach runter, wo wir dann auf der Staumauer unsere erste kurze Riegelpause einlegten!

Als wir dann zwichen den abheholzten Bäumen die kleine Bergkapelle sahen wollten wir natürlich sofort da hoch, einen lockeren Serpentinenweg ging es nach oben. Von dort aus hat man eine herrliche Sicht runter auf den See!















Weiter wieder runter auf den Weg Richtung Zerkall, hoch nach Bergstein, Großau, Kleinau zum Rennweg. Dann mußten wir aber noch den Thönbachtrail mitnehmen. Über die WBTS, Gressenich, Omerbach, dort trafen wir dann noch Rene' und Georg die gerade losfuhren ging es nach Hause.

Eine sehr schöne Panoramatour mit 71km und 1060 HM.

Alle Bilder gibt es hier!

@Pacman: Narürlich gibt es das Bild auch in bester Auflösung. Werde es Dir schicken. Euch auch viel Spaß heute!!


----------



## pfeffe (2. April 2005)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen eine schöne Tour Thorsten   . Hier sind meine Fotos dazu.


pfeffe


----------



## cyberp (2. April 2005)

Pascal (PacMan) und Ich haben uns heute auf den Weg Richtung Brunssumer Heide gemacht. Treffpunkt war Alsdorf und von dort ging es durch das Broichbachtal nach Herzogenrath. Ab  da sind wir entlang der Wurm bis Übach over Worms gefahren und dort nach Landgraaf abgebogen. Hinter Landgraaf fing die Heide bzw. zunächst eher Wald an. Dort sind wir dann ein bißchen ziellos über die Trails gefahren, aber es hat Spaß gemacht . Der Heimweg fiel mangels bessere Ortskenntnis genau so aus wie der Hinweg.
Am Ende waren es dann für mich 70 km und für Pascal ein paar mehr, da er von Eschweiler nach Alsdorf auch schon mit dem Rad gefahren ist. 

Die Brunssumer Heide ist zwar nicht mit der Eifel zu vergleichen, aber man kann dort doch auch sehr schön biken. Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (2. April 2005)

RS-Hunter vom Außenposten Dürwiß der Omerbacher und XCRacer vom WBTS-Außenposten Jülicher Land fuhren heute ein "Zeigst-Du-mir-zeig-ich-Dir" Tour. 

RS-Hunter, laut einem unbestätigten Gerücht, als Kind in der Nordeifel ausgesetzt, war durchaus in der Lage dem Premium-Scout der WBTS-Biker einen bis dato kaum erforschten Trail im Waldgebiet zwischen Kleinhau und Obermaubach zu zeigen.



 

 

 


(Bilder anklicken!)

Dieser revangierte sich promt mit der Präsentation des "Dressbach-Trails". Um dem noch eins drauf zu setzen, ließ es sich XCRacer nicht nehmen und guidete den Eifelguru RS-Hunter rechts am Stausee Obermaubach vorbei. Da dieser Weg von der Kaffee-und-Kuchen-Wanderfront kaum frequentiert wird, kam es trotz des sonnigen Wetters auch nicht zum "Slalom der beweglichen Hindernissen".

Nachdem das Trailkenner-Duell 1:1 ausging, konnten die beiden Eingeborenen, und wie es Georgs Augen zu entnehmen war, mit etwas Qual , die restlichen Kilometer über Brandenburger Tor gemeinsam in Frieden beradeln.

Heraus kam eine Streckenlänge von 73km und eine kumulierte Unebenheit von 950Hm. Das Tempo, entsprechend der Kondition der Deliquenten, war hoch!

(Nein, ich habe NICHT studiert!)


----------



## cyberp (2. April 2005)

Da haben wir uns ja heute schön in Zweier-Gruppen aufgeteilt . Eure Touren hören sich gut an, aber die erste war mir viel zu früh und bei der zweiten wollte ich nicht die Bremse spielen .
Vielleicht nächste Woche wieder eine große Gruppe?

Gruss
Christian


----------



## RS-Hunter (3. April 2005)

Guten Morgen,
da ich gestern den restlichen Tag noch damit verbracht habe gewisse Unordnung in meiner Garage und im Auto zu beseitigen, melde ich mich erst jetzt.

Ein besonderer Dank geht an XCRacer für den vortrefflichen Bericht zur 


			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> "Zeigst-Du-mir-zeig-ich-Dir" Tour.



Ich musste natürlich die leidliche Erfahrung machen, dass mein anfängliches Tempo nicht zu halten war und um dennoch wieder bis nach hause zu gelangen, musste ich 





			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> "...wie es Georgs Augen zu entnehmen war, mit etwas Qual , die restlichen Kilometer über Brandenburger Tor gemeinsam in Frieden beradeln."


 (sehr nett umschrieben)  

Somit zeigte sich für mich, es ist mal wieder etwas mehr Grundlagentraining angesagt.

Die Tour der Frühauftsteher liest sich auch sehr schön und die zugehörigen Bilder machen Lust auf mehr. 

Euch Heideschnucken hat's wohl auch viel Spass gemacht, und wärd ihr mit uns gefahren, dann ich nicht so'n Problem gehabt  . Nichts für ungut, freue mich schon wieder auf die nächste Tour und dass wir dann wieder gemeinsam fahren.  

Das waren die Worte zum Sonntag, wünsche noch einen schönen Tag.


----------



## Cheng (3. April 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Heraus kam eine Streckenlänge von 73km und eine kumulierte Unebenheit von 950Hm. Das Tempo, entsprechend der Kondition der Deliquenten, war hoch!



Wenn Georg bei dieser Km-Leistung am Ende Probleme hat    und Du die km/h verschwiegen hast, will ich von 

Trailkenner-Duell: "Zeigst-Du-mir-zeig-ich-Dir" Part 2

gar nichts hören.  

Wir haben erst April, wo soll das nur enden?


@All: was halten wir eigentlich für nächsten Samstag hier von?????


----------



## rpo35 (3. April 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wir haben erst April, wo soll das nur enden?
> 
> 
> @All: was halten wir eigentlich für nächsten Samstag hier von?????


Hi Thorsten,

1. Falsch; es ist *schon* April...
2. Ich bin schon dabei...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## talybont (3. April 2005)

Nun gehöre ich auch zur Fraktion der Rahmenkiller. Mein Adrenalin (Fully von Storck) ist wohl gestern einer meiner Wiegetrittattacken zum Opfer gefallen. Heute bemerkte ich einen fast umfassenden Riss am Oberrohr, dort wo es am Steuerrohr verscheißt ist. Mein Fazit, der Rahmen muss permanent unter Spannungen gelitten haben und nun isser hin  . Mal sehen, was Storck dazu sagt.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (3. April 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Nun gehöre ich auch zur Fraktion der Rahmenkiller. Mein Adrenalin (Fully von Storck) ist wohl gestern einer meiner Wiegetrittattacken zum Opfer gefallen. Heute bemerkte ich einen fast umfassenden Riss am Oberrohr, dort wo es am Steuerrohr verscheißt ist. Mein Fazit, der Rahmen muss permanent unter Spannungen gelitten haben und nun isser hin  . Mal sehen, was Storck dazu sagt.
> 
> mfg,
> Armin


Au Backe; da kenn ich was von.... Bei mir war man bisehr immer sehr kulant. Mal sehen, wie Storck sich verhält...Ich drücke Dir beide Daumen .

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## PacMan (8. April 2005)

Auf die Gefahr hin, meinen Schönwetterbiker-Ruf zu verlieren: Fahrt ihr morgen?


----------



## cyberp (8. April 2005)

Ich würde auch gerne ein Ründchen fahren. Aber wenn ich mir den Wetterbericht so anschaue


----------



## talybont (8. April 2005)

Also ich wäre so bekloppt, bei jedem Wetter zu fahren. Egal wo.   

cu,
Armin


----------



## Cheng (8. April 2005)

Hy, 

ihr habt es so gewollt, habe heute abend, selbst auf die Wettergefahr hin, noch eine Tour eintragen. 

Start ist wie immer um 14:15 Uhr.

Bis morgen!


----------



## Cheng (8. April 2005)

Kräftig HIER eintragen!


----------



## PacMan (9. April 2005)

Super! Dann bis morgen!
@cyberp: Kommst du vorher wieder bei mir vorbei?


----------



## RS-Hunter (9. April 2005)

Und hier die aktuellen Wetterbilder    aus der Nordeifel Grossraum Imgenbroich 7:00 Uhr.

Das wäre doch das richtige Wetter für die Gräben gewesen!! 

So, und angemeldet bin ich auch. Bis später


----------



## Cheng (9. April 2005)

INFO!

Erster Treffpunkt ist um 14:00 Uhr Jülicher Str., zweiter Treffpunkt 14:15 Uhr am Omerbach!

Wenn möglich bitte posten wer wo hin kommt.

Schaut bitte kurz vor der Anreise noch einmal hier rein. im Moment macht es zwar Wettermäßig einen guten Eindruck aber die Wetterfrösche streiten sich noch wie es heute Mittag werden soll!  

PS:Für alle gibt es nachher noch ein Stück Kuchen!


----------



## cyberp (9. April 2005)

@PacMan: Ich bin dann so gegen 13.50 Uhr bei Dir
@Cheng: komme dann mit PacMan zum Omerbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfeffe (9. April 2005)

@cheng: Ich bin um 14.00 bei Dir also dann bis gleich


----------



## PacMan (9. April 2005)

Kuchen!?!    Na wenn das so ist, kann's von mir aus stürmen und hageln! Ich komme auf jeden Fall!!!    
Bis gleich am OB dann...


----------



## talybont (9. April 2005)

wäre gerne mitgefahren, aber es sollte wohl nicht sein.  
 bis Alsdorf bin ich gekommen, und dann war es soweit





ich komme von Noppenberg her und fahre an der Ampel links und dann auf den Radweg, als mir ein PKW die Vorfahrt nimmt und einfach rechts abbiegt. Ich wollte den Winkel zwar noch verlängern aber es war zu spät. Ich bin gegen seinen vorderen Kotflügel und ab über die Haube. Er ist dann noch über mein Vorderrad gefahren.
Fazit: Polizei hat Unfall aufgenommen und Rad mitgenommen und ich durfte im Rettungswagen nach Würselen fahren. Toll! Gottseidank ist nur das Knie etwas geprellt und ein paar Überdehnungen dürften auch noch da sein.
Aber das Rad ist hin. Gabel schrott, Vorbau und Lenker schrott, Brems- und Schalthebel fritte, Pedale ziemlich mitgenommen, Vorderrad nicht mehr zu erkennen und dem Rahmen traue ich auch nicht mehr. Ergo, MTB fahren fällt wohl erst mal flach  , da mein Fully ja auch hinüber ist.
Hauptsache, nichts gebrochen oder gerissen. Mal sehen, wie es mir morgen geht.
Am Montag darf ich wohl erstmal beim Anwalt vorbeischauen und mit den Versicherungen Rücksprache halten. Ich hasses sowas  .

cu,
Armin


----------



## PacMan (9. April 2005)

@talybont: Du hast aber auch ein Glück in letzter Zeit!  Naja, wie du schon sagst: Hauptsache du bist noch halbwegs ganz! Und ich hoffe, dass du noch einiges an Schadensersatz rausschlagen kannst!
Da sieht man es mal wieder: Mountainbiken ist ein gefährlicher Sport!

zur Tour kann ich jetzt nicht mehr viel schreiben, weil ich etwas in Eile bin. Ich schätze aber, dass Cheng noch 'nen schönen Bericht schreiben wird...
Kurze Zusammenfassung: schöne Trails bei super Wetter!


----------



## cyberp (9. April 2005)

ach du sch*****
Das sieht ja echt übel aus. Gute Besserung und hoffentlich bekommst Du von der Versicherung alles ersetzt


----------



## rpo35 (9. April 2005)

Na das Rad sieht ja klasse aus...aber Hauptsache Du hast nix Schlimmes !!...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (9. April 2005)

Hy Leute,

bevor ich zum Bericht unserer heutigen Tour komme möchte ich Armin erst mal alle Gute und Gesundheit wünschen. Als ich es gelesen habe war ich doch ein wenig geschockt. Material ist erstzbar, also sind wir froh das nicht mehr passiert ist. Eigentlich denkt man über die Gefahren, die einem auf dem Bike wiederfahren können, wenig nach! Aber ich glaube das ist auch besser so!
Sorry auch das ich auf Deine PM nicht geantwortet habe, da ich unangemeldet war habe ich zwar ins Forum geschaut aber die PM nicht gelesen!















Trotz der Ankündigung aller Wetterfrösche(wenn ich so arbeiten würde) hatten wir strahlenden Sonnenschein und machten uns auf zum Treffpunkt am Omerbach!

Eine schöne Trailtour sollte es werden. Zunächst hatte ich das Ruder in der Hand und wir fuhren Richtung Wenau, links am Sportplatz einen schönen Trail runter, dann hoch zur Laufenburg! Dort hatten wir dann unser Wunschkonzert eröffnet. PacMan wollte rechts den Trail direkt neben der Burg runter. Neuland für Cyperb. Auf dem Weg wieder angelangt zeigte Georg uns noch einen steilen kurzen Trail, wo Pfeffe dann seine Eigenschaften als Stuntman vorführte (Fotos von Georg)!

Von dort aus runter Richtung Schlich den Waldrand-Trail über Merode (schwerer Boden  )

Hoch zum Rennweg, den Thönbachtrail über Hamich ging es dann wieder nach Hause. Der Kuchen hat gezogen. Da bleiben die Jungs sogar bei Regen und Kälte sitzen.

Mir hat es heute gezeigt, das man lange WAB-Touren mit einem relativ guten Schnitt nicht mit einer Trail-Tour vergleichen kann. Die Bodenverhältnisse haben für den Rest gesorgt.






Alle Fotos findet Ihr HIER! 
Von RS-Hunter und Pfeffe werden auch noch welche kommen!

PS. Es gibt nicht immer Kuchen! 1. sind die Touren dann sehr kurz und 2. kann ich mir das bei event. zunehmenden Bikern nicht mehr leisten!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (9. April 2005)

Puh ha. Da fängt man wieder an nachzudenken. Gottlob ist Dir nicht mehr passiert. Gute Besserung   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (9. April 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Puh ha. Da fängt man wieder an nachzudenken...


Am besten nicht damit aufhören. Ich habe meine Risikobereitschaft nach dem letzten Abgang merklich (meint mein Trainingskumpel) zurück geschraubt !

Grüsse
Ralph

@Thorsten: Feine Bilder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (10. April 2005)

Moin,

ich wünsche da auch einmal gute Besserung und habe dann einmal aus Neugier und Eigeninteresse eine Frage, die sicher auch die Anderen interessieren dürfte:

Es handelt sich ja bei dem Rad um ein nicht verkehrssicheres im Sinne der STVO. Da hilft ja leider auch der Radweg nicht. Wie gestaltet sich da jetzt die Abwicklung mit Polizei und Versicherung? Vielleicht einmal im Hinterkopf behalten, da es sichr ein paar Wochen dauert.

Ich selber habe über das IBC DIMB Team eine Tretradversicherung und meine Ausfahrten sind alles Trainingseinheiten und somit versichert. Aber ist dies nur Theorie??

Grüße

 und gute Besserung

 Holger


----------



## talybont (10. April 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Es handelt sich ja bei dem Rad um ein nicht verkehrssicheres im Sinne der STVO. Da hilft ja leider auch der Radweg nicht. Wie gestaltet sich da jetzt die Abwicklung mit Polizei und Versicherung? Vielleicht einmal im Hinterkopf behalten, da es sichr ein paar Wochen dauert.


Hallo Holger,

das ist schon richtig, das es sich nicht um ein verkehrssicheres Rad handelt. Ich weiß auch nicht, ob mittlerweile die 12 kg Regel füt MTBs in Kraft ist. Aber es hat die Polizei in keinster Weise interessiert, ob ich Reflektoren oder Lampen dran hatte. Die hätte ich ja auch im Rucksack haben können und den hat keiner kontrolliert (mitführen reicht bei Rennrädern ja aus). Ansonsten ist der Fall eindeutig. Rechtsabbieger passt nicht auf und lässt mich über die Haube hechten. Als die Polizei gekommen ist, hat das Rad auch noch unter dem Auto gelegen. Alles einwandfrei nachvollziehbar.
Meine Rechtschutzversicherung ist informiert, die Daten des Unfallgegners haben sie auch schon und morgen gehe ich zum Anwalt.
Mir selbst geht es bis auf tierische Wadenprobleme recht gut. Muss mir tierisch den Unterschenkel verdreht haben, als ich aus den Klickies geflogen bin.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## juchhu (10. April 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Holger,
> 
> das ist schon richtig, das es sich nicht um ein verkehrssicheres Rad handelt. Ich weiß auch nicht, ob mittlerweile die 12 kg Regel füt MTBs in Kraft ist. Aber es hat die Polizei in keinster Weise interessiert, ob ich Reflektoren oder Lampen dran hatte. Die hätte ich ja auch im Rucksack haben können und den hat keiner kontrolliert (mitführen reicht bei Rennrädern ja aus). Ansonsten ist der Fall eindeutig. Rechtsabbieger passt nicht auf und lässt mich über die Haube hechten. Als die Polizei gekommen ist, hat das Rad auch noch unter dem Auto gelegen. Alles einwandfrei nachvollziehbar.
> Meine Rechtschutzversicherung ist informiert, die Daten des Unfallgegners haben sie auch schon und morgen gehe ich zum Anwalt.
> ...


 
Das hätte aber auch deutlich schlechter ausgehen können.  

Mit den besten Genesungswünschen  

VG Martin

PS: Was mußt Du denn auch auf der Straße rumdüsen?  Im Wald wäre das nicht passiert.


----------



## talybont (10. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Was mußt Du denn auch auf der Straße rumdüsen?  Im Wald wäre das nicht passiert.


Du Scherzkeks, ich war ja auf dem Weg in den Wald  . Außerdem fällst Du ja schon ohne Fremdeinwirkung vom Bock.  

mfg,
Armin


----------



## juchhu (10. April 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Du Scherzkeks, ich war ja auf dem Weg in den Wald  . Außerdem fällst Du ja schon ohne Fremdeinwirkung vom Bock.
> 
> mfg,
> Armin


 
"in den Wald" ist nicht "im Wald"  .

Zugegebenermaßen deutet eine gerissene Vorderradnabe mit vier in der Felge nebeneinander liegenden (!!!) gebrochenen Speichen und anschließendem Achter des Laufrades, welcher leider nicht mehr durch die Federgabel passte, definitiv nicht auf Fremdeinwirkungen hin.  Ich habe mir den verstorbenen Papst als Vorbild genommen und führe auf meinen Touren immer Bodenproben durch.  

Ich bin übrigens für unter Polizeischutz stehende Shuttle-Fahrten in den bzw. vom Wald.  

VG Martin


----------



## talybont (10. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin übrigens für unter Polizeischutz stehende Shuttle-Fahrten in den bzw. vom Wald.


eskortiert von weißen Mäusen? Warum nicht. Sieht bestimt klasse aus  . Ich werde darüber nachdenken, wenn ich mich auf mein verbliebenes Rennrad setze.

cu,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfeffe (10. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen hier noch schnell meine Fotos von der gestrigen Tour.Fotos


@talybont: Besser das Material kaputt als Du. Auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsche.


----------



## Cheng (11. April 2005)

@RS-Hunter: wo bleiben die Bilder?   Ich will Pfeffe sehen!!!!!!


----------



## cyberp (11. April 2005)

Ja genau! Das vermeintlich beste Foto haben wir noch nicht gesehen


----------



## RS-Hunter (12. April 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> @RS-Hunter: wo bleiben die Bilder?   Ich will Pfeffe sehen!!!!!!



HIER sind sie doch, waren gestern schon hochgeladen; nur hat keiner in mein Album geschaut  ; hatte auch noch keinen Link


----------



## Cheng (14. April 2005)

Die einzige Frage die sich stellt ,um am kommenden Samstag zu fahren, ist!

" Hat es sich gelohnt sein Rad seit letzter Woche zu putzen? "  

Egal, hier ist der Termin also kräftig eintragen es wird (auf jeden Fall?) gefahren!  


Hier geht's zum Termin!

Weiter möchte ich noch ein wenig Werbung für unsere Kollegen aus dem Thraed "Troidorf/Spich" machen.
Am 23.04. kommen die Jungs extra in unsere Gegend, wenn das Wetter paßt werde ich auf jeden Fall mitfahren. Laßt Euch für unsere Gäste nicht lumpen und fahrt einfach mit, einfach Klasse wieder neue Leute kennenzulernen!

Hier der Link zu der Tour!


----------



## PacMan (14. April 2005)

Ich hab am Samstag keine Zeit. Helfe Freunden bei 'nem Umzug...
Aber ja, es hat sich gelohnt, das Rad zu putzen! Bei meinem "Rudnik" lohnt sich das immer!   
Bei der Troidorf/Spich Tour bin ich wahrscheinlich dabei...
Schöne Fahrt euch allen!


----------



## cyberp (15. April 2005)

Ich werde Samstag morgen gegen 9 Uhr mit Übergeber alias Thomas eine Runde fahren, weil wir beide nur morgens können. Habe mal einen Termin eingetragen, vielleicht gibt es ja noch ein paar Frühaufsteher die Lust auf eine gemütliche Runde im Nordkreis haben 

Am 23.04 kann ich so wie es aussieht leider nicht . Da muss ich bei einer Wohnungsrenovierung helfen


----------



## Cheng (16. April 2005)

Aus terminlichen Gründen wird der Termin leider auf eine neue Zeit terminiert! 

Start ist um 15:00 Uhr am Omerbach!


----------



## Kimmi J. (16. April 2005)

@Cheng
Danke für die Werbung, da heißt es jetzt Daumendrücken, das das Wetter paßt (bei der Prognose  ).
Gruß an die Omerbacher
Jörg


----------



## talybont (16. April 2005)

Da ich ja zurzeit kein MTB besitze, habe ich mich heute in Düren aufs RR geschwungen und bin die große RTF-Runde gefahren. Die ersten 80 km waren gemütlich. Fast nur Rückenwind und alles eben. Dann ging es richtung Bad Münstereifel und endlich waren auch Steigungen in Sicht. Dort habe ich immer wieder versucht, meine Mitfahrer zu kleinen Bergsprints zu ermutigen. Aber irgendwie wollten die nicht  . Habe dann oben immer gewartet und mich braf wieder eingereiht. Bei 110 km kam dann auch noch der Gegenwind dazu. Da wurde die Gruppe dann etwas kleiner, sodass wir nur noch zu zweit die letzte Verpflegungstelle erreicht haben. Ab da fuhr mir dann auch noch mein Mitstreiter auf und davon und ließ mich die letzten 30 km alleine im Wind zurück (die alte Rennsau  ). Es kamen zwar noch zwei von hinten, doch derer konnte ich mich noch erwehren (mit Müh und Not und ein paar Ampelsprints  ). Nach 150,5 km und 05:24 h war ich dann wieder am Ausgangspunkt in Birkesdorf. Die Runde hatte nur 850 hm, die aber auf nur 40 km. Das hat am meisten Spass gemacht.
Jetzt bin ich platt und werde mich wohl nur noch auf der Couch verlustieren.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (16. April 2005)

Wir sind heute eine recht unspektakulere Runde Richtung Hasselbachgraben gefahren.

Leider sehr viel Nebel am Jägerhaus und am Graben.  







Haben dann auch nachher abgebrochen und hoffen auf schönes Wetter nächste Woche, dann macht er mehr Spaß!   

Hier alle Bilder von Heute! 

Leider habe ich für einen größeren Bericht keine Zeit!


----------



## talybont (17. April 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Leider sehr viel Nebel am Jägerhaus und am Graben.


..wäre eine perfekte Kulisse für "Der Hund von Baskerville" gewesen  . Auch bei der RTF gestern war die Sich stelenweise unter 50 m, so zwischen Satzvey und Heimbach.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Cheng (17. April 2005)

Vom Jägerhaus den Paternoster runter haben wir uns sogar an die Regeln der StvO gehalten!

Bei weniger als 50 m Sichtweite durch Nebel, nicht schneller als 50km/h!  

Dabei haben wir sogar fast die Einfahrt in den Hasselbachgraben verpaßt!


----------



## RS-Hunter (17. April 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Leider habe ich für einen größeren Bericht keine Zeit!



Da Cheng keine Zeit und/oder Lust hat einen längeren Bericht zu verfassen, will ich das mal übernehmen.

Leider heute mit etwas Verspätung nur zu dritt. Das Wetter machte auch nicht gerade Lust auf mehr, sah aus wie zu besten Herbstzeiten im November -kühl und nebelig-, so dass ich sogar die halbe Winterkollektion wieder herausgeholt habe.

Frisöse JJ versuchte sich sogar "ohne" Socken, kann sich wohl keine warmen Socken mehr leisten!?   

So starteten wir in Eschweiler Richtung Omerbach - Hamisch - Mühle Wenau - S'hütte - Parkplatz WBTS - Gottfriedskreuz - weitere WAB's bis zum Kartoffelbaum - hoch nach Raffelsbrand - Forsthaus Jägerhausstr. - Blindflug im Nebel bis zum Hasselbachgraben - HBG bis zum ersten Asphaltweg (erster Sturz von JJ nach 10m, 80%-Tragepassagen von JJ, 100%-Fluchattacken von JJ, Abbruch und raus vom HBG) - runter zum Solchbachtal - Zweifall - unterhalb Kloster Zweifall - Treffen mit fleissigen Privat-Waldarbeitern, die den Weg mit Geäst zugeworfen hatten - glückloser Versuch von Cheng einen Ast zu überqueren >> Sturz, Gelächter der Bikefreunde    Verwunderung der Waldarbeiter - anschliessend glückloser Versuch von mir eine tiefe Radspur zu durchqueren >> das Bike bockte und warf mich vom Sattel, hatte aber das Glück nicht weiter in den Match zu fliegen, und natürlich Gelächter der Bikefreunde    und schlaue Kommentare von weiteren Waldarbeitern - wieder zurück zum Gottfriedskreuz - Buche 19 - Gressenich - Hamisch - Omerbach - wieder den Startort erreicht.

Nachdem JJ heute etwas bockig (vielleicht hatte er ja seine Tage   ) war, haben wir uns getrennt und hoffen nun auf besseres Wetter für nächste Woche. Ich freue mich schon wieder auf den HBG! 

Cu


----------



## talybont (17. April 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem JJ heute etwas bockig (vielleicht hatte er ja seine Tage   ) war, haben wir uns getrennt und hoffen nun auf besseres Wetter für nächste Woche.


nicht das er sich beim nächsten mal fürchterlich rächen wird und ihr nur noch sein Hinterrad zu sehen bekommt, welches immer kleiner wird  .
Aber was muss ich da lesen: da seid Ihr ja gestern mehr geflogen als gefahren   . Wollt Ihr mir etwa Konkurrenz machen?

mfg,
Armin


----------



## pfeffe (19. April 2005)

Servus zusammen,

wenn ich das so höre und sehe kann ich mich nicht beklagen mit dem Wetter ich  hatte in Österreich 18 - 20 Grad und Sonne nur das Wasser war ein wenig kalt so etwa vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer Grad ( in Zahlen 4 Grad    ) Für alle die sich fragen was ich denn in Gebiergsflüßen zu suchen habe habe ich ein paar Fotos rein gestellt.
Canyoning
Am ersten Tag waren wir im Klettergarten um Grundtechniken zu üben am zweiten sind wir dann in die Schlucht.Ich kann nur sagen es war wirklich geil.Ich bereue nur das ich mein Bike nicht mitgenommen habe echt schöne Gegend.Achso da gibt es ein Uphillrennen wer Bock hat 1000hm auf 13 Km Länge zu fahren   .

Leider kann ich die nächsten 2 Wochen nicht da ich arbeiten bin ich hoffe ich kann dann wieder Anfang Mai mit Euch fahren oder wer mal in der Woche Zeit hat einfach melden ich bin für jedes Ründchen froh.

Gruß  pfeffe


----------



## derMichi (22. April 2005)

Hallo!

Jemand Lust auf ne kleine Feierabendrunde bei dem Sonnenschein? 

Bitte hier eintragen


----------



## PacMan (22. April 2005)

N'Abend!
Heute trafen sich Cyberp, derMichi, Sebastian (nicht im Forum) und meine Wenigkeit zu einer Schönwetter-Feierabend-Runde.
Vom Eschweiler HBF ging es quer durch den Stadtwald über'n Donnerberg Richtung Mausbach. Vorher aber rechts ab (am Wasserturm vorbei) und einen meiner Lieblings-Trails dieser Gegend runter zu den Dalli-Werken. Dann hoch zum Breiniger Berg und über den Kindergarten-Trail runter nach Vicht. Letzterer war heute aufgrund vieler Pferde-Spuren allerdings längst nicht so angenehm zu fahren, wie ich's in Erinnerung hatte. Da die Dämmerung schon langsam drohte, ging es von Vicht aus über WABs und Feldwege direkt nach Hause. Waren insgesamt ca. 30km, die Lust auf mehr gemacht haben.


----------



## talybont (22. April 2005)

Ich habe mich heute auf die Sophienhöhe verirrt. Mit dem Rennrad  . Was man mit so schmalen Reifen nicht alles anstellen kann.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (24. April 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

wen es interessiert; den Tourbericht von Samstag gibt's diesmal hier


----------



## derMichi (25. April 2005)

Ich bin gestern den "Keine-Ahnung-wo-ich-bin-Weg" gefahren:

Nach einem kleinen Frühstück (nicht sehr ergiebig) bin ich aufgebrochen und erst einen Teil der Strecke, welche ich bereits am FR mit cyberp und pac-man fuhr nachgefahren. In Mausbach am Wasserturm vorbei (?) und dann in irgendeinen Wald wo das Desaster begann. Da hab ich mich total verfranzt. Es war wie ein Alptraum: Immer nur Berge, immer nur Steigung, keine Ausschilderung und es schien das ich im Kreis fuhr. Gabelungen hier, Orte die ich nicht kannte da.  Keine Karte dabei. Irgendwie gelang es mir aus diesem Wald (Hürtgenwald?) herauszufinden und ich war in einer Talsohle. Platt wie ein Plätzchen und mir der Kondition kämpfend stand ich vor drei Optionen: All die Berge wieder zurück - rechts hoch Richtung Roetgen oder links hoch wo nichts ausgewiesen war. Ich entschied mich für links hoch und es folgte ein wahnsinniger Berg der kein Ende nehmen wollte. Die Pumpe hämmerte und meine Beine zitterten. Meine Trinkflasche war leer, keine Verpflegung mehr mit und mein Kreislauf spielte auch verrückt. Es zischten nur Motorräder und Autos in nem Wahnsinnstempo vorbei. Zwischendurch bin ich dann immer wieder abgestiegen, kleine Pause gemacht und dann weitergekurbelt. Irgendwann war ich dann in Raffelsbrand wo ich ein Ehepaar aus dem Raum AC traf und der Opi sich monierte, ich soll mich mal nicht so anstellen, er fährt jeden Morgen auch mal so 40km um den Blausteinsee :kotz: 
Das Glück führte mich irgendwie nach Vossenack, wo ich beschloß meine Freundin anzurufen um sie Taxi spielen zu lassen - konnte sie jedoch nicht erreichen.    So blieb mir nix anderes übrig, als mich mit letzter Kraft bis zur nächsten Tanke zu quälen, den Blutzuckerwert mit Mars und Cola nochmal hochzudrücken und über Hürtgen, Gey, Kleinhau, Birgel, Gürzenich bis nach Derichsweiler zu radeln, wo ich die Erlösung bei meinem Vater fand.   
Letztlich 72km, 4:20min reine Fahrzeit und kurz vorm Kollaps, der absolute Horrortrip. Ich kann nun erstmal keine Berge mehr sehen. Viva lá Flachland.


----------



## talybont (25. April 2005)

derMichi schrieb:
			
		

> Das Glück führte mich irgendwie nach Vossenack


da hast Du dich aber gründlich verfranzt. In Vossenack war ich gestern auch, aber planmäßig und mit dem RR.

cu,
Armin


----------



## Happy_User (25. April 2005)

derMichi schrieb:
			
		

> I Keine Karte dabei. Irgendwie gelang es mir aus diesem Wald (Hürtgenwald?) herauszufinden und ich war in einer Talsohle. Platt wie ein Plätzchen und mir der Kondition kämpfend stand ich vor drei Optionen: All die Berge wieder zurück - rechts hoch Richtung Roetgen oder links hoch wo nichts ausgewiesen war. Ich entschied mich für links hoch und es folgte ein wahnsinniger Berg der kein Ende nehmen wollte. Die Pumpe hämmerte und meine Beine zitterten. Meine Trinkflasche war leer, keine Verpflegung mehr mit und mein Kreislauf spielte auch verrückt. Es zischten nur Motorräder und Autos in nem Wahnsinnstempo vorbei. Zwischendurch bin ich dann immer wieder abgestiegen, kleine Pause gemacht und dann weitergekurbelt. Irgendwann war ich dann in Raffelsbrand wo ich ein Ehepaar aus dem Raum AC traf und der Opi sich monierte, ich soll mich mal nicht so anstellen, er fährt jeden Morgen auch mal so 40km um den Blausteinsee :kotz:
> Das Glück führte mich irgendwie nach Vossenack, wo ich beschloß meine Freundin anzurufen um sie Taxi spielen zu lassen - konnte sie jedoch nicht erreichen.  So blieb mir nix anderes übrig, als mich mit letzter Kraft bis zur nächsten Tanke zu quälen, den Blutzuckerwert mit Mars und Cola nochmal hochzudrücken und über Hürtgen, Gey, Kleinhau, Birgel, Gürzenich bis nach Derichsweiler zu radeln, wo ich die Erlösung bei meinem Vater fand.
> Letztlich 72km, 4:20min reine Fahrzeit und kurz vorm Kollaps, der absolute Horrortrip. Ich kann nun erstmal keine Berge mehr sehen. Viva lá Flachland.



Hi Michi,

das klingt doch sehr gut. Du dürftest viel gelernt haben.  Ich habe vor 2 Jahren auch solche Erfahrungen gemacht. Trotz Karte irgendwo gelandet und den Punkt nicht auf der Karte gefunden. Oder plötzlich nur noch zwischen Bäumen gestanden und gehofft, dass es nicht dunkel wird. 

Ich habe dann zwei Dinge gemacht: 
Gegen den Bergfrust bin ich nach Obermaubach und dieses kleine Mausaul immer auf breiten Wegen rauf und runter gefahren. gegen den Oritierungsfrust habe ich mir dann einen Garmin  geholt. Die Investition hat sich schon kräftig gerechnet. Booo, was hätte ich sonst an Taxen gebraucht. 

Grüße HU


----------



## PacMan (25. April 2005)

N'Abend!
Ich hatte ja mal angedeutet, am Donnerstag eine kleine Runde zu veranstalten. Da mein Bike aber bis Freitag in der Werkstatt ist (am Dämpfer hat sich 'ne Dichtung gelöst), wird daraus wohl nix.  
Vielleicht können wir ja am WE wieder gemeinsam fahren...


----------



## talybont (25. April 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> N'Abend!
> Ich hatte ja mal angedeutet, am Donnerstag eine kleine Runde zu veranstalten. Da mein Bike aber bis Freitag in der Werkstatt ist (am Dämpfer hat sich 'ne Dichtung gelöst), wird daraus wohl nix.
> Vielleicht können wir ja am WE wieder gemeinsam fahren...


macht nix, das Wetter wird sowieso bescheiden!

mfg,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derMichi (25. April 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Gegen den Bergfrust bin ich nach Obermaubach und dieses kleine Mausaul immer auf breiten Wegen rauf und runter gefahren. gegen den Oritierungsfrust habe ich mir dann einen Garmin  geholt.



Hi HU!

Das mit dem GPS hat man mir heute auf der Arbeit auch empfohlen. Klappt das auch problemlos in Wäldern? Wär ne Idee, halt nur teuer. Arbeitet das sowohl im Inland wie auch im Ausland oder muss man da ne bestimmte Software immer draufhaun?

Was meinst du mit Mausaul in Obermaubach? Im nachhinein kicken einen diese Bergfahrten ja. Heute bin ich unsagbar stolz, auch wenn gestern fast der Kreislauf versagte.

Was ich auf alle Fälle gelernt habe. Mehr Wasser einzupacken als ich vorhabe zu trinken und als Reserve mal ein Müsliriegel in den Rucksack zu packen. 
Ausserdem ne Karte!


----------



## Cheng (25. April 2005)

Hallo, mein neuer Router ist da und geht sogar!!!  

Kann mich über unser Treffen mit den Jungs aus Troisdorf/Spich nur positiv äußern, Klasse Tour auch für mich mit teilweise neuen Wegen!

Hier noch unser Profil






Und hier noch alle Bilder von mir!!! 

Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour!

@PacMan: Ist kein Problem, den Kuchen können wir auch an einem anderen Termin essen!

@ derMichi: warum fährst Du denn nicht mit uns, da gab es am Samstag sogar lecker EIS!


----------



## talybont (25. April 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> @PacMan: Ist kein Problem, den Kuchen können wir auch an einem anderen Termin essen!


wenn Ihr bereit seid, Euch solange in Geduld zu üben, bis ich ein neues Bike habe, werde ich PacMan mit vollem Einsatz zur Seite stehen   

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Cheng (25. April 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> wenn Ihr bereit seid, Euch solange in Geduld zu üben, bis ich ein neues Bike habe, werde ich PacMan mit vollem Einsatz zur Seite stehen
> 
> mfg,
> Armin



Hy Armin,

Du glaubst gar nicht wie lange wir uns unter diesem Umständen in Geduld üben können!!


----------



## Pepin (25. April 2005)

aber auch von mir ein lob an die omersbacher, war echt klasse mit euch und wiederholungswürdig.

hoffe auch mal auf einen besuch von euch in der wahnerheide


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (26. April 2005)

Cheng
... [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/6941 schrieb:
			
		

> alle Bilder von mir!!![/URL]
> ...


Hallo Cheng,
der uphill-Trail auf dem ersten Bild sieht ja super aus   .

Kann man den auch fahren  ?
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Pepin (26. April 2005)

das war ein DownHill ich meine mehr ein DownRutsch


----------



## cyberp (26. April 2005)

Sollte ich bei der nächsten Tour besser meine Kletterausrüstung mitnehmen?  

Ansonsten scheint es aber eine schöne Tour gewesen zu sein und ich wäre gerne dabei gewesen. Habe derweil die Studentenbude meiner Cousine mit einem neuem Anstrich versehen .

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Kimmi J. (26. April 2005)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte ich bei der nächsten Tour besser meine Kletterausrüstung mitnehmen?
> ...


Kletterausrüstung, Schwimmweste und Neopren gehören bei uns zur Grundausstattung  
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Cheng (26. April 2005)

Keine Pause bei den Omerbachern.

Hier der Termin für kommenden Samstag! 

Bitte den Termin beobachten, es kann sein das wir etwas früher starten, werde es dann hier posten!

@Pink-Floyd: lange nichts von Dir gehört. wie wäre es kommenden Samstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (27. April 2005)

Ankündigung zur "Ultimativen Vatertagstour" der Omerbacher!

Wie den meisten noch nicht bekannt ist, bis dato waren wir noch nicht im Forum vertreten, veranstalten wir wieder unsere "Ultimative Vatertagstour" für Väter und die die es noch werden wollen!  

Seit mehreren Jahren fahren wir Omerbacher eine kleine Tour auf Vatertag, dieses Jahr am 5.Mai! Das eigentliche Highlight dabei ist der Abschluss auf dem Nothberger Marktplatz, wo die Nothberger Fanfaren Trompeter ihren alljährlichen Musikalischen Vatertag feiern! Willkommen ist jeder der Lust auf eine kleine wirklich langsame Tour hat. Es fahren wie jedes Jahr konditionell schwächere Leute mit. Es werden nicht mehr als ca. 35km mit einem langsamen Tempo!

So gegen 15:00 Uhr treffen sich dann die Biker mit den Frauen und Freundinnen auf dem Marktplatz in Nothberg um bei strahlendem Sonnenschein   ein, zwei, drei........ Bierchen zusammn zu trinken!    

Also hier kräftig eintragen!!!!


----------



## derMichi (27. April 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> [...]um bei strahlendem Sonnenschein   ein, zwei, drei........ Bierchen zusammn zu trinken!



Genau das, worauf ich immer gewartet habe und ich bin in Urlaub an der Küste


----------



## Übergeber (27. April 2005)

hallo,

also, die Tour am Samstag, was heists denn bei euch mittel?   

die letzte Tour die ich ja "mit gefahren" bin, war ja als leicht und langsam angesetzt, so weit ich weiss.


----------



## Cheng (27. April 2005)

Die damalige Tour war auch als leicht und langsam angesetzt, da hatten aber leider einige Leute ihre Handbremse vergessen.  

Am Samstag habe ich mehr WAB's vor, mit ein paar kleinen Traileinlagen.

Für kommenden Samstag rechne ich aber mit ca.55 km, 17er Schnitt und ca. 800hm.


----------



## Übergeber (27. April 2005)

also ist der komende samstag der 9.5. da wo die "schwere" Tour startet. dann weiss ich ja schon mal das ich an dem Tag nicht kann   

wenn ich mal so dumm fragen darf, was sind eigentlich WAB's?

wald-auto-bahnen??


----------



## Cheng (27. April 2005)

WAB=Waldautobahn!!  

Diesem Samstag ist aber der 30.April!!??


----------



## Übergeber (27. April 2005)

Ja, ich meinte ja auch den Samstag, den du als kommenden Samstag beschrieben hast.

Ich fahre morgen noch mal ne runde durch den Aachenerwald und guck wie es mir danach geht. dann schaue ich mal ob ich mit fahre.


----------



## XCRacer (27. April 2005)

rpo ist nicht online! Das muß ich ausnutzen! 

*@ Pacman & talybont!!! Alles Gute zum Geburtstag* 

Ätsch! Ralph! Erster!


----------



## "TWIGGY" (28. April 2005)

Dann werde ich mich XC-Racer mal anschiessen und den Geburtsagskindern alles gute wünschen.​ 



​ 






​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (28. April 2005)

Mist, immer diese Nachteulen! Ich dachte, ich könnte Talybont als erster zum Geburtstag gratulieren...

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Armin! Und viel Glück im neuen Jahr - besonders auch mit deinen Rädern...     

(Und danke für eure Glückwünsche!)


----------



## Pepin (28. April 2005)

von mir auch alles gute
feiert schön


----------



## rpo35 (28. April 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> rpo ist nicht online! Das muß ich ausnutzen!
> 
> *@ Pacman & talybont!!! Alles Gute zum Geburtstag*
> 
> Ätsch! Ralph! Erster!


Moin,

ich kann ja nicht immer bis Mitternacht auf bleiben... 
Auch von mir Alles Gute an beide Geburtstagskinder !!  

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps1: Bin wieder mit dem Bike zur Arbeit; werde zurück wieder 'nen netten Umweg einbauen...
Ps2: Ausserdem warst Du 2 Minuten zu früh; so wird's gemacht...


----------



## RS-Hunter (28. April 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *@ Pacman & talybont!!! Alles Gute zum Geburtstag*


und latürnich auch von mir, dann gibt's am Samstag ja wieder Kuchen  ; na dann backt mal schön    , habt ja bei Cheng gesehen wie's geht. Und Pacman hat ja schliesslich schon mal bewiesen, dass seine Mutter backen kann (guckst du)




			
				Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Die damalige Tour war auch als leicht und langsam angesetzt, da hatten aber leider einige Leute ihre Handbremse vergessen.


So spielt halt manchmal das Leben; wir leben eben in dieser kalten, rauhen Welt der Nordeifel und nur die stärksten können dem rauhen Klima, sowie Topographie widerstehen!!!


----------



## cyberp (28. April 2005)

Auch von mir  
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Übergeber (28. April 2005)

auch alles gute von mir an auch beide!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (28. April 2005)

Eine Laola für Pascal und Armin. Ich wünsche Euch für Euren heutigen Tag alles Gute und Gesundheit. Aus das Euer Bikeleben noch lange anhält!

Dir Armin natürlich auch schnell wieder ein neues MTB  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 damit wir uns auf den angekündigten Kuchen freuen können!


----------



## Übergeber (28. April 2005)

so, ich werde euch am samstag, ( 30.4.) begleiten und euch ein bissel bremsen  

ich werde mein bestes geben und ich hoffe es bleibt beim mittleren tempo. ansonsten steige ich bei Breinig aus, denn da bin ich ja dann schon fast zu haus.  

muss dann nur gucken wie ich dann wieder an mein auto komme in e-weiler.

@cyberp: sollen wir uns um 14h dann am bahnhof treffen?


----------



## PacMan (28. April 2005)

Öhm... ich fürchte ich hab schlechte Nachrichten... Vermutlich müsst ihr auch am Samstag (30.04.) auf Kuchen verzichten, denn ich wurde gerade zur Gartenarbeit verdonnert! (Was ist denn das bitte für ein Geburtstags-Geschenk?   )
Falls ich mich noch irgendwie rausreden kann, geb ich bescheid. Aber im Moment sieht's so aus, als müsst ihr auf mich verzichten! (Und das bei der Wettervorhersage!)


----------



## derMichi (28. April 2005)

Lieber Pac-Man, 
lieber Talybont!

Euch beiden auch von mir alles Gute und lichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag! Ich hoffe Ihr hattet einen schönen Tag.


----------



## Cheng (28. April 2005)

derMichi schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Pac-Man,
> lieber Talybont!
> 
> Euch beiden auch von mir alles Gute und lichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag! Ich hoffe Ihr hattet einen schönen Tag.



Hy Michi,

ich seh Dich immer nur schreiben und ab und zu eine Allein-Tour!

Was ist mit Samstag???   



> Öhm... ich fürchte ich hab schlechte Nachrichten... Vermutlich müsst ihr auch am Samstag (30.04.) auf Kuchen verzichten, denn ich wurde gerade zur Gartenarbeit verdonnert!



@PacMan: dann fängst Du eben etwas früher an zu hacken, dann schaffst Du 14:00 Uhr!


----------



## cyberp (28. April 2005)

Ich habe mich zwar schon für Samstag eingetragen, aber im moment fühle ich mich ziemlich bescheiden. Der Hals schmerzt und die Nase ist seit heute auch fast komplett dicht 
Mal schauen, vielleicht sieht die Welt Samstag ja wieder besser aus. Ansonsten werde ich nicht mifahren 

Gruss Christian

@Übergeber: Wenn ich fit bin und mitfahre dann um 14 Uhr am HBF!


----------



## RS-Hunter (29. April 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm... ich fürchte ich hab schlechte Nachrichten... Vermutlich müsst ihr auch am Samstag (30.04.) auf Kuchen verzichten, denn ich wurde gerade zur Gartenarbeit verdonnert! (Was ist denn das bitte für ein Geburtstags-Geschenk?   )
> Falls ich mich noch irgendwie rausreden kann, geb ich bescheid. Aber im Moment sieht's so aus, als müsst ihr auf mich verzichten! (Und das bei der Wettervorhersage!)



Is nich so schlimm!! Man muss immer das positive sehen. 
Und ich sehe: 
*"... einen schönen Garten, in dem wir nach einer schönen MTB-Tour uns niederlassen und dann bei frisch gebackenem Kuchen und röstfrisch duftenden Kaffee verwöhnen lassen. Und ausserdem soll auch noch die Sonne scheinen ... herlich" *  

Also wir könnten vorbeikommen


----------



## derMichi (29. April 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Michi,
> 
> ich seh Dich immer nur schreiben und ab und zu eine Allein-Tour!
> 
> Was ist mit Samstag???



 Grüß Dich Cheng, 

vielen Dank für die Einladung. Samstag habe ich _*räusper*_ Geburtstag und es heißt "Maibrauchtum hoch 10". 
Der ganze Mai ist dicht, aber ich halt eure Treffen im Hinterkopf und würde sehr gerne mal mit. Leider muss ich jedes Wochenende im Mai 
diesen hier machen ->  Ärgerlich  

Viel Spaß


----------



## PacMan (29. April 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Also wir könnten vorbeikommen


Hab ich auch schon dran gedacht, ehrlich! Aber aufgrund der Gartenarbeit komme ich eben auch nicht mehr zum Kuchen backen.
Aber keine Sorge - ihr kommt noch zu eurem Kuchen! Ich könnte mich ja dann mit Talybont und Michi zusammentun. Dann lassen wir die Tour ausfallen und essen soviel Kuchen, bis wir auch ohne Bike rollen können!  

PS: Fotos  vom letzten Samstag...


----------



## talybont (29. April 2005)

Danke Euch allen und nachträglich (sorry) nach alles Gute an Dich lieber Pascal  . Hatte zu viel zu tun um im Netz aktiv zu sein. Momentan brennt im Betrieb halt die Hütte.
STORCK kann mich mal gern haben. Die haben die Raklamation glatt abgelehnt und mir ein neues Rahmendreieck für 420  angeboten. Glatte Frechheit! Aber das letzte Wort ist da noch nicht gesprochen!!!

cu,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (29. April 2005)

derMichi schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Pac-Man,
> lieber Talybont!
> 
> Euch beiden auch von mir alles Gute und lichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag! Ich hoffe Ihr hattet einen schönen Tag.


Also bis auf die lange Arbeit war mein Tag eigentlich supergenialwunderschönprima  .

cu,
Armin


----------



## Übergeber (29. April 2005)

sorry leute aber ich muss euch auch für samstag absagen. mangels auto kann ich nicht nach e-weiler kommen und die strecke von kernelimünster bis e-weiler, dann noch ne tour und dan wieder zurück, das stehe ich net durch.sorry


----------



## cyberp (29. April 2005)

Bei mir gibt das leider auch nix. Die Erkältung hat sich leider nicht gebessert


----------



## Cheng (29. April 2005)

Da waren es nur noch 2!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aber den Kuchen essen wir trotzdem!


----------



## rpo35 (30. April 2005)

derMichi hat heute Geburtstag...und da er hier erst vor kurzem gepostet hat, möchte ich ihm auch hier gratulieren...
Wünsche Dir Alles Gute und vor allem Gesundheit......und da heute Samstag ist; kräftig feiern...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (30. April 2005)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## PacMan (30. April 2005)

Da schliesse ich mich an: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Michael!


----------



## talybont (30. April 2005)

Hallo Michael, alles Gute und immer bei bester Gesundheit... wünscht Dir,

Armin


----------



## Cheng (1. Mai 2005)

Tanz in den Mai Tour am 30.04.05!

Nachdem die Anzahl der Mitfahrer zur Wochenmitte gut anstieg, dann aber zum Wochenende aber wieder weniger wurde, machten wir uns dann zu dritt auf den Weg!

Vom Omerbach aus fuhren wir Richtung der Hastenrather Kalkwerke hoch nach Werth an den zwei Windrädern vorbei zum Donnerberg. Von dort einen schönen Abfahrtstrail bis runter nach Prym!
Ein kurzes Stück Straße bis zur Einfahrt der Asphaltwerke durch die Kiesgruben hoch zum Sportplatz Breiniger Berg. Die schöne WAB führte uns bis Mulartshütte, weiter einen kräftigen Anstieg hoch zum Jägerhaus.
Nächstes Ziel war Simonskall, dort fuhren wir noch einmal den Uphill von letzter Woche hoch nach Vossenack. Durch das nächste Tal hoch nach Hürtgen zum Brandenberger Tor, wieder runter zu den Biberdämmen, wieder hoch zur WBTS-Parkplatz Buche 19. Der weitere Heimweg über Gressenich-Omerbach ist bekannt!

Eine lange Tour von 77km, 1050Hm und ein Schnitt von 18,5 km/Std! Ein paar Trails aber Überwiegend WAB. Ingesamt 16 min. Pause. Also für mich nur Druck und keine Zeit für Fotos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derMichi (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Danke für die Glückwünsche, das hat mich sehr gefreut. Ich bin grad eben erst von der Mainacht eingekehrt  War lustig


----------



## rpo35 (3. Mai 2005)

Moin zusammen,

der gute pink floyd hat heute Geburtstag......immer schön fit bleiben und hoffentlich bis demnächst mal...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## PacMan (3. Mai 2005)

Wow, ist ja ganz schön was los in letzter Zeit!
Auch von mir alles Gute zum  ! Ich wünsch dir viele  , viel  und Glück in der  , aber Finger weg von  !


----------



## cyberp (3. Mai 2005)

Ein nachträgliches  an Michael  und ein pünktliches  an Pink floyd.


----------



## XCRacer (3. Mai 2005)

Glückwunsch an Pink Floyd


----------



## Cheng (3. Mai 2005)

Natürlich auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.     


Melde Dich doch noch mal zum gemeinsamen biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (3. Mai 2005)

und  gehören doch by Pink Floyd dazu  
alles Gute zum 
ein dreifaches "shine on you crazy diamond" an unseren Pink Floyd. Auf das er nicht "comfortably numb" auf "the dark side of the moon" sitzt und denkt "whish you were here"


----------



## rpo35 (3. Mai 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> und  gehören doch by Pink Floyd dazu
> alles Gute zum
> ein dreifaches "shine on you crazy diamond" an unseren Pink Floyd. Auf das er nicht "comfortably numb" auf "the dark side of the moon" sitzt und denkt "whish you were here"


Nicht schlecht...Hut ab...


----------



## talybont (4. Mai 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht schlecht...Hut ab...


nunja, als alter Progrocker darf man das   

cu,
Armin


----------



## rpo35 (4. Mai 2005)

Was macht Dein Gefecht mit Storck ?


----------



## talybont (4. Mai 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht Dein Gefecht mit Storck ?


habe gestern meinem Händler die Pistole auf die Brust gesetzt. Wenn er es nicht schafft, einen neuen Rebel Rahmen für 300 rauszuschlagen, kriegen wir Probleme. Vor allem werde ich hier einen Werbekampagne für Storck starten. Also so einen komischen Laden habe ich noch nie erlebt!  

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Cheng (7. Mai 2005)

Hat sich unsere Vatertags-Tour letzten Donnerstag doch gelohnt!

5 Leute trafen sich zum gemeinsamen, saugemütlichen Vatertagsbiken und machten sich vom Omerbach auf den Weg nach Nothberg zum Markt.

Reiner(Nieres), Georg(RS-Hunter), Olaf, Volker und Thorsten(Cheng) knüpften noch einmal an alte Bikezeiten an, nur das es dieses mal nicht den Tremalzo runter ging sondern eine kurze Strecke über Werth, Donnerberg, Stolberg, Breiniger Berg, Süssendell, Schöntal, Laufenburg, Heistern nach Nothberg. Dort fand die Tour einen tollen Ausklang mit ein paar Bierchen     und einer Guten Currywurst mit Pommes.









Hier noch die Fotos der Tour!


----------



## XCRacer (10. Mai 2005)

Findet am Samstag eine PfingSa-Tour der Omerbacher statt?

Da ich diese Woche Nachtschicht habe und vor 12Uhr nicht das Tageslicht erblicke, käme mir eure Startzeit (i.d.R. 14Uhr) sehr entgegen.


----------



## RS-Hunter (11. Mai 2005)

Hi René,
leider nicht  , da wir Pfingsten immer unsere "Kegeltour - mit Kind & Kegel" machen. Es wird normalerweise weniger gebiket.

Von Dir hat man seid deinem Urlaub auch nicht mehr sehr viel gehört bzw. gelesen. Läuft jetzt alles in heimlicher Mission?


----------



## XCRacer (11. Mai 2005)

Heimlicher Mission?!? Ich war die letzten zwei Wochen durchgehend arbeiten. Nix Feiertage! Immer knechten! Bin ja nur ein einfacher Arbeiter im Weinberg ...der Geschäftsleitung!


----------



## PacMan (11. Mai 2005)

Ich wollte mich nach längerere Abstinenz auch noch mal melden. Hatte in letzter Zeit mit 'ner kleinen Erkältung zu kämpfen. Aber jetzt juckt's mir langsam wieder in den Beinen! - Ich will biken!
Leider hab ich Samstag keine Zeit, aber würde gerne am Sonntag oder Montag (oder beides, wenn's Wetter schön ist) 'ne Runde drehen. Gäbe es Mitläufer (ähh... -Fahrer) unter euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pink-Floyd (11. Mai 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> und  gehören doch by Pink Floyd dazu
> alles Gute zum
> ein dreifaches "shine on you crazy diamond" an unseren Pink Floyd. Auf das er nicht "comfortably numb" auf "the dark side of the moon" sitzt und denkt "whish you were here"


 

Super formuliert!  

@Ralph Woher hast du mein Geburtsdatum?  
Jedenfalls nicht aus meinem Personalausweis oder meiner Geburtsurkunde - ich bin ein November-Kind!

Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche


bin gesundheitlich im Moment nicht so gut drauf (Bronchien) und fahre in den letzten 3 Wochen nur kurze gemächliche Runden weil ich sonst den ganzen nächsten Tag wieder husten muß. Aber es wird schon langsam wieder besser - vielleicht in 2-3 Wochen.

Andreas


----------



## rpo35 (11. Mai 2005)

Pink-Floyd schrieb:
			
		

> Super formuliert!
> 
> @Ralph Woher hast du mein Geburtsdatum?
> Jedenfalls nicht aus meinem Personalausweis oder meiner Geburtsurkunde - ich bin ein November-Kind!


da gibt's noch einen Pink Floyd ohne Bindestrich......
Na dann wünsche ich Dir halt gute Besserung !...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (11. Mai 2005)

Da haben wir ja noch einmal Glück gehabt nicht auf "Seite 2" abzurutschen!  

Schade Rene' und Pascal, wie Georg schon geschrieben hat sind wir unterwegs.  Ausserdem wäre der Startzeitpunkt 14:00 Uhr viel zu spät für den Samstag, da haben wir bestimmt schon 1,5 Promille!   

Danach den Samstag sind wir wieder alle an Bord. Ich denke Georg wird dann einen Termin einstellen, da ich erst Freitag zurück komme.

Ansonsten allen schöne sonnige Pfingsttage!

@Pink-Floyd: Egal, für Kuchen sind wir aber immer zu haben!


----------



## Übergeber (12. Mai 2005)

Morgen zusammen!

also ich würde ja auch liebend gern am Wochenede fahren, nur "leider" habe ich da Schützenfest....

Aber wenn jemand fährt, und Sonntag durch zufall auf seiner runde in Hitfeld vorbei kommt  (liegt neben aachen-brand am aachenerwald) der kann ja aufm   , en stück kuchen oder en Würstchen mal rein gucken.

Schön Pfingsttage!

hm......Samstag morgen könnte ich ne runde mitfahren wenn sie net zu "hart" wird


----------



## Pink-Floyd (12. Mai 2005)

Übergeber schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen zusammen!
> 
> also ich würde ja auch liebend gern am Wochenede fahren, nur "leider" habe ich da Schützenfest....
> 
> ...


 

Is ja gleich bei mir um die Ecke und liegt auf meiner Hausrunde von Brand Richtung Aachener Wald. Mal sehen wie das Wetter wird.

Andreas


----------



## Happy_User (12. Mai 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte mich nach längerere Abstinenz auch noch mal melden. Hatte in letzter Zeit mit 'ner kleinen Erkältung zu kämpfen. Aber jetzt juckt's mir langsam wieder in den Beinen! - Ich will biken!
> Leider hab ich Samstag keine Zeit, aber würde gerne am Sonntag oder Montag (oder beides, wenn's Wetter schön ist) 'ne Runde drehen. Gäbe es Mitläufer (ähh... -Fahrer) unter euch?



Hi,

hier http://www.ebbt.be/fiche.aspx?fiche=30&sm=sm_05 findest Du bestimmt Mitläufer. ;-) Das Aufstehen lohnt sich. Meine Knax von der WBTS wollte auch fahren. ich kann mich noch gut an den Reisfladen im letzten Jahr erinnern. 

Grüße

HU


----------



## talybont (12. Mai 2005)

Es sieht so aus, als hätte Storck nun doch ein schlechts Gewissen bekommen. Ich konnte sie im Preis für einen neuen Rahmen runterhandeln, von 590  auf 350  für einen Rebel Race Rahmen (Hardtail). Bin nur noch nicht sicher, ob ich ihn behalten will. Bei einem regulären Preis von 900  könnte man den noch mit gutem Gewinn bei ebay verticken. Mittlerweile ist mir nämlich das Scott Scale (ALU) sympathischer! Auchd er dazugehörige Händler bei mir um die Ecke  . Und das ist ja auch viel wert. Und wer braucht schon zwei Hardtails?

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Übergeber (12. Mai 2005)

Pink-Floyd schrieb:
			
		

> Is ja gleich bei mir um die Ecke und liegt auf meiner Hausrunde von Brand Richtung Aachener Wald. Mal sehen wie das Wetter wird.
> 
> Andreas



das ist deine Hausrunde? Meine zufälliger weise auch, wenn ich alleien in den Aachenerwald fahre. Aber jetzt sag mir net das du en rotes MTB hast, denn dann habe ich dich letztens im Brander feld mal gesehen.    glaube ich zumindestens.


----------



## Pink-Floyd (17. Mai 2005)

Übergeber schrieb:
			
		

> das ist deine Hausrunde? Meine zufälliger weise auch, wenn ich alleien in den Aachenerwald fahre. Aber jetzt sag mir net das du en rotes MTB hast, denn dann habe ich dich letztens im Brander feld mal gesehen.  glaube ich zumindestens.


 
Nein - schwarzes Stevens (28er Crossbike)
Hast mich auf der Schlammtour :kotz: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1801717&postcount=302 wohl nur von hinten gesehen?

Also ich war am Sonntag doch nicht unterwegs, meine Bronchien wollten sich lieber rythmisch zusammenziehen  

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Übergeber (18. Mai 2005)

Pink-Floyd schrieb:
			
		

> Nein - schwarzes Stevens (28er Crossbike)
> Hast mich auf der Schlammtour :kotz: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1801717&postcount=302 wohl nur von hinten gesehen?
> 
> Also ich war am Sonntag doch nicht unterwegs, meine Bronchien wollten sich lieber rythmisch zusammenziehen
> ...



oh, na dann habe ich dich wohl net gesehen dan dem besagten samstag....und die schlammtour versuche ich zu vedrängen   

netten gruss thomas


----------



## cyberp (25. Mai 2005)

hoch schieb!!!

Kleiner Wiederbelebungsversuch   
Der Thread schläft ja richtig ein, so kann das nicht weiter gehen. Hätte nochmal Lust auf eine Tour ab Eschweiler. Vielleicht morgen und/oder Samstag?

Gruss
Christian


----------



## PacMan (25. Mai 2005)

Keiner da? Dann mach ich mal... wer morgen Zeit hat - hier  klicken!


----------



## Cheng (25. Mai 2005)

Sorry PacMan, morgen geht leider nichts  

Habe mich aber heute mit Frisöse JJ zum spontanen Straßenbiken getroffen. Immerhin 57km, 22,5 Schnitt in ca.3 Std. 

Ich habe aber für Samstag  einen Termin eingetragen.

Wäre gerne auch mit Ralph in Roetgen gefahren, leider muss ich vorm. noch ein bissl arbeiten!

Also dann vielleicht bis Samstag und Euch eine schöne Tour, bei bestem Wetter morgen!


----------



## talybont (26. Mai 2005)

Für Montag ist mir mein neues Fully angekündigt worden. Dann werde ich Euch wieder heimsuchen. Bis dahin fahre ich noch ein bischen mit meinem RR gassi  .

mfg,
Armin


----------



## PacMan (27. Mai 2005)

Wollte nur mal loswerden, dass ich für die nächsten Wochen "not available" bin. Geht jetzt erstmal zu Rock am Ring und direkt im Anschluss nach Schottland!  
Ab dem 16.06. bin ich wieder im Lande... bis dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (27. Mai 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte nur mal loswerden, dass ich für die nächsten Wochen "not available" bin. Geht jetzt erstmal zu Rock am Ring und direkt im Anschluss nach Schottland!
> Ab dem 16.06. bin ich wieder im Lande... bis dann!



Na dann einen schönen Urlaub und komm gesund wieder!


----------



## PacMan (27. Mai 2005)

Hier noch der leicht verspätete Bericht zur gestrigen Tour:
Christian (aka Cyberp) und meiner einer fuhren gegen 11:00 Uhr in Eschweiler los. Es war ein herrlicher Tag und ich hatte grosse Pläne, was die Tour anging. Endlich mal vernünftige Temperaturen!  So dachte ich anfangs noch. Wir fuhren zunächst durch den Stadtwald über'n Donnerberg am Wasserturm (Mausbach) vorbei und den Trail runter zu den Dalli-Werken. Von dort ging's weiter zum Breiniger Berg. Einmal um den Schlangenberg rum und den Kindergarten-Trail runter nach Vicht.
Bald musste ich jedoch feststellen, dass diese Temperaturen es auch in sich haben können und so schmolzen meine ambitionierten Tour-Pläne in der Sonne dahin wie Butter in der Pfanne.  
Wir sind dann noch die Trails entlang des Vichtbachs gefahren bis zum Parkplatz Mückenloch. Dort haben wir die Strasse überquert und uns einen kleinen Pfad entlang gekämpft. Was als Pfad begann wurde bald zu einem Hauch von Nichts und führte immer tiefer in den Wald hinauf. Dennoch gaben wir nicht auf, sondern kämpften uns immer weiter voran bis wir eine Ewigkeit später tatsächlich wieder auf eine WAB stiessen. Gerettet.  
Das hatte unserer Kondition nicht unbedingt geholfen, deswegen bewegten wir uns dann auf den WABs zurück Richtung Heimat. Am Solchbachtal vorbei und dann Richtung WBTS. Über Buche 19, Gressenich & Co. ging es zurück nach Eschweiler.
Für mich kamen ca. 45km zusammen. Cyberp war mit dem Rad aus Alsdorf angereist, was ihm ca. 65km eingebracht hat.

Im Anschluss blieb ich jedoch nicht faul zuhause. Stattdessen lockte mich die Aussicht auf eine angenehme Erfrischung zum Jülicher Badesee (Barmen, heisst das Dorf, glaube ich). Dieser Ausflug brachte mir dann nochmal 45km ein, womit ich insgesamt an dem Tag 90km bei einem Schnitt von 19km/h abgespult habe.

Unterwegs hab ich auch ein paar Bilder gemacht, die es hier  zu bewundern gibt.


----------



## XCRacer (28. Mai 2005)

Da sind ja ein paar richtig tolle Naturfotos dabei! Hast du dir bestimmt bei mir abgeguckt!  Wirst mir doch nicht zum Ökofreak


----------



## talybont (30. Mai 2005)

So Jungens, ich bin wieder im Rennen!  








cu,
Armin


----------



## rpo35 (30. Mai 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> So Jungens, ich bin wieder im Rennen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bilder Armin ! Wir wollen Bilder...

Grüsse
Ralph *demslangsamwiederbessergeht*


----------



## talybont (30. Mai 2005)

hier Ralph!!!


----------



## rpo35 (30. Mai 2005)

Siehste, warum denn nicht gleich so...
Fein, gefällt mir sehr gut bis auf eine Sache: Die Lage des Dämpfers ! Aber darüber warst Du Dir sicher im klaren, dass das Nachteile hat.

Ansonsten: Viel Spaß damit und hoffentlicht bald den ersten Ritt bei schönerem Wetter. Denke, wir sehen uns demnächst nochmal !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (30. Mai 2005)

Feines Teil Armin. Glückwunsch.  

Vieleicht geht ja am WE was, werde mitte der Woche eine Tour eintragen!


----------



## talybont (30. Mai 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Lage des Dämpfers ! Aber darüber warst Du Dir sicher im klaren, dass das Nachteile hat.


logo, in Sachen Dreckbeschuss ist das Käse, aber die Federungstechnik ist schon  eine Wucht.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## cyberp (2. Juni 2005)

@Thorsten
Wie schauts mit Samstag aus? Uns wurde da ein Termin versprochen  

Gruss
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (2. Juni 2005)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> @Thorsten
> Wie schauts mit Samstag aus? Uns wurde da ein Termin versprochen
> 
> Gruss
> Christian




Hy Christian,

wer nach einem Termin fragt, der soll auch seinen Termin bekommen! 

Im WBTS Thread hat XCRacer sich auch schon angekündigt!  

Termin, Termin, Termin, Termin, Termin


----------



## Deleted 18539 (2. Juni 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> wer nach einem Termin fragt, der soll auch seinen Termin bekommen!


Ähhhmm, wolltet ihr nicht Samstag 14:15 Uhr fahren ? Im Termin steht Sonntag   Ich nehme aber mal an das Samstag richtig ist. Wenn ich es schaffen sollte komm ich Samstag auch mal bei euch vorbei   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Cheng (2. Juni 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähhhmm, wolltet ihr nicht Samstag 14:15 Uhr fahren ? Im Termin steht Sonntag   Ich nehme aber mal an das Samstag richtig ist. Wenn ich es schaffen sollte komm ich Samstag auch mal bei euch vorbei
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg



Danke Jörg , hast Recht gehabt. Wurde soeben geändert.

Wir würden uns freuen wenn Du auch dabei bist!


----------



## Cheng (2. Juni 2005)

Habe soeben folgende PM erhalten:



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Thorsten
> 
> Ich gehe mal davon aus, das der Termin Samstags sein soll
> 
> ...



Darauf kann ich nur sagen:

Natürlich, Rene', werde ich meine Garten zur Verfügung stellen. Wer kann denn dazu schon nein sagen.   

Wenn das kein Anreiz ist. Also kräftig eintragen damit er sogar 2 Kuchen mitbringen muss!


----------



## cyberp (3. Juni 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Christian,
> 
> wer nach einem Termin fragt, der soll auch seinen Termin bekommen!



Das ist doch mal ein prompter Service    
Ich bin Samstag dann auch dabei. Aber der Wetterbericht stimmt mich ein wenig nachdenklich   

Gruss
Christian


----------



## XCRacer (3. Juni 2005)

Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten


----------



## Deleted 18539 (4. Juni 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Also kräftig eintragen damit er sogar 2 Kuchen mitbringen muss!


Er kommt mit nem Packesel   Ich fahr zu René und wir kommen dann gemeinsam zum Treffpunkt. 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## RS-Hunter (4. Juni 2005)

Moin,

schön, dass sich heute nochmal so viele angemeldet haben.    Mir scheint die Chance Zitat-Tourenbeschreibung: "Eine Tour mit den wahrscheinlich 2 besten Guides in der Region!" zu fahren ist verlockend. Man muss halt was bieten, damit die Leute kommen.  

bis später
Gruss
"Einer der wahrscheinlich 2 besten Guides in der Region"


----------



## Cheng (4. Juni 2005)

Jetzt wollen wir nur noch hoffen das das Wetter hält. Ein paar Tropfen werden uns nicht abhalten.

Den Kuchen kann man ja auch im Keller verdrücken!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyberp (4. Juni 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten


  okok, ich kneife nicht


----------



## Cheng (4. Juni 2005)

Alle sind bestechlich  , Kuchen zieht doch!  

Eine schöne Tour mit vielen lustigen Kommentaren und Spass haben wir heute hinter und gebracht. Toll fand ich den Import aus Korschenbroich "Spitfire", immer eine Bereicherung für jede Gruppe. Ich würde mich freuen wenn Du Dich noch einmal zu und verirrst, auch wenn ich heute nur fürs Warmfahren gut war  !

Das Schaulaufen der neuen Bikes (Jörg und Armin) begann Am Omerbach Richtung WBTS, wo wir dann noch auf den verspäteten Georg gewartet haben. Von dort Richtung Gottfriedskreuz links in den Trail runter weiter zu den Biberdämmen. Hoch nach Vossenack am Schwimmbad vorbei runter Richtung Kalltal. Auf dem Downhill ein wunderschöner Trail den dann Rene', Jörg und Georg direkt noch einmal fahren mussten. Ein Stück durchs Kalltal an der Mestringer Mühlen vorbei einen fast unfahrbaren Uphill wieder hoch nach Vossenack. Dort wurden wir dann vom ersten Regenschauer überrascht!  
Augen zu und durch weiter nach Kleinhau, den Thönbachtrail Richtung WBTS, aber vorher abgebogen und einen schönen Trail runter nach Schevenhütte den selbst Rene' (einer der warscheinlich besten Guides der Region), gezeigt von Georg ( der warscheinlich andere der besten Guides der Region), noch nicht kannte! Noch ein kleiner Uphill und Downhill bevor es dann auf direktem Weg zu einer sehr erfrischenden Erdbeer-Bananen-Torte zu mir nach Hause ging. Leider hatten wir noch einen Defekt und das 2km von zu Hause. Aber Hightec-Equipment hat uns schnell wieder auf den rechten Weg gebracht. Gesponsert von Rene', hergestellt von seiner Mutter  (vielen Dank natürlch auch an Sie) zogen wir uns bei bestem Sonnenschein die Torte rein. 
Ein gelungener Nachmittag mit einem Abschluss den man öfters wiederholen sollte, vielleicht auch mal mit einem Grillabend. Dafür sollte  doch ein Sponsor zu finden sein!  

Am Ende waren es gut 60km mit knapp 900 Hm. Teilnehmer: XCRacer(Rene'), Christian(cyperb), RS-Hunter(Georg), Spitfire4(Jörg), Talybont(Armin), Cheng(Thorsten)

Bilder kommen von Rene', ich habe meine Kamera vergessen


----------



## rpo35 (4. Juni 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ... an der Mestringer Mühlen vorbei einen fast unfahrbaren Uphill wieder hoch nach Vossenack....


Huhu,

da bin ich am Donnerstag mit Boris rauf; ist die "Bergzeitfahrstrecke" vom BSV Profil. Geht notfalls sogar auf dem mittleren Blatt......
Ja und der Spitfire is 'ne Marke...hab mich mal aufgrund von Lachkrämpfen wegen/mit ihm fast schwer verletzt...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (4. Juni 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja und der Spitfire is 'ne Marke...hab mich mal aufgrund von Lachkrämpfen wegen/mit ihm fast schwer verletzt...



Wenn ich Ihn dann Heute gesehen habe ist es mir auch so ergangen!

War nicht mein Tag!


----------



## rpo35 (4. Juni 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich Ihn dann Heute gesehen habe ist es mir auch so ergangen!
> 
> War nicht mein Tag!


Sag bloß Du bist gestürzt ?


----------



## Cheng (4. Juni 2005)

Nein, zum Glück nicht, es ging mehr um die Lachkrämpfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (4. Juni 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, zum Glück nicht, es ging mehr um die Lachkrämpfe!


Dann versteh ich nicht, warum es nicht Dein Tag war


----------



## Cheng (4. Juni 2005)

> Ich würde mich freuen wenn Du Dich noch einmal zu und verirrst, auch wenn ich heute nur fürs Warmfahren gut war  !



Man kann es auch so sagen: " Ich hatte wohl schwere Beine! "


----------



## XCRacer (4. Juni 2005)

Wohl das beste, was einer Tour durch die Nordeifel passieren kann. RS-Hunter und XCRacer gemeinsam unterwegs.*
Das Trailkenner-Duell findet heute ein würde Fortsetzung*.

Aber der Reihe nach:
Bei der Anfahrt zum Kalltal, welches über Vossenack angefahren wird, steht erstmal der Hürtgenwald. Da hier die Singletrails eher rar gesät sind, bleiben nur die Waldautobahnen als willkommenen Untergrund.

Daher vorher noch zur Aufheiterung einen trockenen Trail einbauen. Trocken? Nicht ganz! Ein unbeugsames Schlammloch, welches sich hartnäckig gegen Austrocknung wehrt, leistet unseren Helden Wiederstand.





Während der Scout im Schlamm versinkt, hüpft das Gesindel wie auf Wattebäuchen schwebend, trockenen Fußes über das Fangoloch 






Nach dem bereits erwähnten Autobahnstück,...





...auf dem sich die beiden Erzfeinde _keines_ Blickes würdigen,...





...wird alsbald Vossenack erreicht. XCRacer packt seinen ersten Trumpf aus! Ein präsentiert einen Trail, der nicht nur RS-Hunter vor Erfurcht erstarren lässt!

Drei unersättliche von uns, fahren den Pfad sogar zwei mal. Hierzu gibt es ein Video, welches talybont gedreht hat. Bei talybont und cyberp muß ich mich noch entschuldigen, denn die zwei kommen beim heutigen Fotoshooting eindeutig zu kurz.

Nach der Abfahrt folgt bekanntlich der Aufstieg. Dieser soll ein bis zu 30% steiler Panzertrail sein, welcher erneut nach Vossenack hinauf führt. Diese Bilderfolge spricht wohl für sich:













Es geht auch gemütlicher, wie uns Cheng hier zeigt:





Im weiteren Verlauf der Tour, zeigt sich der Eifelhimmel von seiner feuchten Seite. Heftiger Regen, vor dem es kein entrinnen gibt, ergießt sich über uns. Nass bis auf die Haut erreichen wir Kleinhau.

Zurück zum Trailkenner-Duell: Nach dem Thönbachweg-Reverse holt RS-Hunter sein Pick-Ass aus dem Ärmel. Er klatscht XCRacer einen Trail vor den Nokian NBX lite 2.0, das im Umkreis von 500m jedes Reh das Herunterfallen von XCRacers Kinnlade auf das Oberrohr hören kann. Und sowas, mitten in seinem Trainingsrevier!

Wiedermal ein Unentschieden im Trailkenner-Duell. Versöhnlich verköstigt René dann abschließend in Thorstens Garten einen leckeren Erdbeerkuchen, von dem cyberp und talybont leider nicht kosten konnten.






Das war eine schöne Tour mit den Omerbachern mit angenehmen Ausklang. Der Tag endet für mich heute spät, denn Radwäsche und Pflege, Körperpflege, trockenen von Camelbak und Schuhen hällt mich bis 21:30Uhr auf den Beinen.

Morgen 11Uhr Treff an der Wehebachtalsperre!

*Alle Bilder*


----------



## XCRacer (4. Juni 2005)

Ups Cheng! Da haben sich unsere Berichte wohl überschnitten


----------



## Cheng (4. Juni 2005)

Is doch nicht so schlimm, dafür ist Deiner Bunter !


----------



## talybont (5. Juni 2005)

Moin,

eine sehr schöne Runde mit netten Leuten bei tollem Wetter. Man suche den ironischen Teil  .
Als ich gestern zu Hause war, hatte ich über 99 km auf der Uhr und meine Freundin stand schon vor der Tür und musste einen total besudelten Armin ertragen. Immerhin war das Essen nach der Dusche schon fast fertig  .


cu,
Armin


----------



## rpo35 (5. Juni 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> ...bei tollem Wetter. Man suche den ironischen Teil  ....


Hab ich jetzt was gewonnen ?...


----------



## cyberp (5. Juni 2005)

Super Tour, hat Spaß gemacht   
Danke Armin für ein paar Meter Windschatten auf dem Heimweg   , da war ich dann schon ziemlich alle. Bei mir waren es am Ende 82 km.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## talybont (6. Juni 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich jetzt was gewonnen ?...


ist doch kein Wunschkonzert hier  

cu,
Armin


----------



## Cheng (6. Juni 2005)

@rpo:

Danke für die schnelle AW. Habe den Halter jetzt bei Globetrotter bestellt. Inkl. P.u.V. 19,40 und brauchte nicht zu bieten. Im SofortKauf war keiner bei Ebay dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyberp (6. Juni 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> @rpo:
> 
> Danke für die schnelle AW. Habe den Halter jetzt bei Globetrotter bestellt. Inkl. P.u.V. 19,40 und brauchte nicht zu bieten. Im SofortKauf war keiner bei Ebay dabei!



@Cheng
Du hast da nicht zufällig einen Halter für ein Garmin GPS bestellt, oder? Weil genau so einen habe ich heute auch bestellt    und irgendwie kamen mir da 19,40 Euro und Globetrotter so bekannt vor


----------



## Cheng (6. Juni 2005)

Welchen Garmin hast Du denn   bestellt?


----------



## cyberp (7. Juni 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen Garmin hast Du denn   bestellt?


Ich habe eine Fahrradhalterung für den Etrex Legend bestellt.


----------



## Cheng (7. Juni 2005)

Na dann Christian, jetzt können wir uns ja fast nicht mehr verfahren.   

Leider geht bei mir am Samstag nichts. Bin von Freitag bis Samstag auf Seminar. Ein Termin müsste dann von jemand anders eingetragen werden, da Georg auch erst am Freitag von seiner Europatour (dienstl.) zurück kehrt.

Vieleicht schaffe ich Sonntag, dann aber eher spontan.

Zu guter letzt muss ich noch ein Lob auf die sonst so gebeutelten Unternehmen abgeben.
Sonntag vor ungefähr 10 Tagen habe ich per E-Mail an den Camelbak Importeur Sport-Import eine vorab Reklamation über ein undichtes verschliessbares Mundstück verschickt. Ohne jeglichen Nachweis des Kaufbelegs. Zuerst habe ich mich geärgert das ich bis heute keine Antwort erhalten habe. Naja dachte ich, wenn die es so nötig haben. Eben schaue ich in meinen Briefkasten und habe ein nagelneues Mundstück in einem Umschlag zugeschickt bekommen. Alle Achtung. weiter so. Man muss ja schliesslich auch einmal loben.


----------



## cyberp (7. Juni 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann Christian, jetzt können wir uns ja fast nicht mehr verfahren.


  schaun wir mal
Welches GPS hast Du denn? Bisher warst Du auch ohne unterwegs, oder?



			
				Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Leider geht bei mir am Samstag nichts. Bin von Freitag bis Samstag auf Seminar. Ein Termin müsste dann von jemand anders eingetragen werden, da Georg auch erst am Freitag von seiner Europatour (dienstl.) zurück kehrt.


Meine Orientierung bzw. Ortskenntnis reicht da leider (noch) nicht ganz. Außer einer Runde durch Broichbachtal und Wurmtal habe ich nicht viel zu bieten. 
Sonntag wäre ich zu sagen wir mal 80% auch dabei.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Cheng (7. Juni 2005)

Ich habe mich für den Legend C entschieden. Kann das Gerät dann auch beruflich nutzen.  

Sonntag, wie gesagt spontan, eventuell gegen 13 Uhr, aber keine grosse Runde, im höchstfall 3Std.


----------



## RS-Hunter (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

will gerade mal die Gunst der Stunde nutzen. Sitze hier in Ungarn bei Audi und lese so die ein oder anderen Meldungen in diesem Thread. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass der Thread bald umbenannt werden muss. Es geht mittlerweile immr mehr um GPS und dergleichen. Ihr solltet lieber mehr "real" biken als Cyber-Touren zu entwickeln. Der beste Routenführer ist immer noch das eigene Hirn. Und es macht auch viel Spass, einfach mal nur auf Entdeckungsreise zu gehen und den ein oder anderen Weg auszuprobieren. Manchmal ist man dann sehr verwundert was einem sich darbietet.

Zur letzten Tour am Samstag:
hat auch mir wieder viel Spass gemacht, besonders der schöne Trial hinter Vossenack (siehe hier) und zum anderen konnte auch ich XC-Racer mal wieder etwas neues zeigen. Und das ohne GPS  

@XCR: wieder mal super Bericht


----------



## rpo35 (8. Juni 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> ...Der beste Routenführer ist immer noch das eigene Hirn...


Nu protz hier mal nicht so rum, nur weil Du René einen Trail zeigen konntest......Das tolle am GPS ist doch vor allem, dass man Touren von anderen aus anderen Revieren relativ einfach damit abfahren kann, ohne sich dort gut auszukennen ! Und bei "Explorer-Touren" im "eigenen" Revier sind per GPS etwas einfacher. Man erkennt z.B. Sackgassen meist bevor es zu spät ist...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## RS-Hunter (8. Juni 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nu protz hier mal nicht so rum,...


 nitt kleckern, klotzen  



			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Das tolle am GPS ist doch vor allem, dass man Touren von anderen aus anderen Revieren relativ einfach damit abfahren kann, ohne sich dort gut auszukennen ! ...


  da lass ich mich doch auch schon mal gerne von den Locals führen!



			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Und bei "Explorer-Touren" im "eigenen" Revier sind per GPS etwas einfacher. Man erkennt z.B. Sackgassen meist bevor es zu spät ist...


 nichts für ungut, jeder kann ja seine Spielereien ausleben wie er will, sehe halt nur, dass immer mehr Technik zum Einsatz kommt. Bin eher der altbackene bodenständige, zumindest in dieser Beziehung. Und mit GPS hätte ich keine Nacht in den Las Canadas auf Teneriffa verbracht. Das sind Erfahrungen, die man eben nur ohne technisches Equipment macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pink-Floyd (8. Juni 2005)

Da wir schon mal offtopic sind kann ich ja ruhig weitermachen 



			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Man erkennt z.B. Sackgassen meist bevor es zu spät ist...


 
warum zu spät? Ich bin im hohen Venn mal in einer Sackgasse gelandet (lag Schnee und deshalb ging es nicht Querfeldein weiter). Ich musste mindestens 2 km wieder zurück fahren. Aber das war eine wunderschöne Stelle  im Venn und hätte ich vorher gewusst, dass das eine Sackgasse ist wäre ich da nie reingefahren.
Keine Frage - es gibt sicherlich Momente wo so ein GPS ganz praktisch ist. Aber um eine unbekannte Gegend zu erkunden schaue ich mir lieber die Gegend an anstatt immer auf ein Display zu starren.


----------



## Pink-Floyd (8. Juni 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind Erfahrungen, die man eben nur ohne technisches Equipment macht


 
genau das wollte ich sagen
da haben sich unsere Postings überschnitten


----------



## rpo35 (8. Juni 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> ...nichts für ungut, jeder kann ja seine Spielereien ausleben wie er will...


Wäre Dir das mal schon vor dem posting eingefallen...jeder klotzt halt auf seine Art...


----------



## Cheng (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute,

komme gerde von meiner mittwochlichen Feierabendrunde mit JJ. Hat heute nicht wirklich viel gebracht. Mussten ein schwu..... rosafarbenes Tandem ausführen. Ich sage nur "Torpedo 3Gang", volle Mountainbike-Montur und dann quer durch Hoengen, irgendwie waren wir der Eyecatcher des Abends. Danach mussten wir uns 3 Flaschen Bit unterwerfen. Also Gerade mal 25 km ohne Tandem.

Jetzt muss ich lesen das die Anschaffungen von mir und Christian auf grosses Interresse stößt. Ich habe auch gar kene Lust mich für meine Anschaffung zu rechtfertigen, natürlich ist auch nicht notwendig jede samstagliche Omerbachtour abzuspeichern, vielleicht kommt aber doch das ein oder andere Highlight dabei raus. Wie "rpo35" schon sagte, man hat eben die Möglichkeit andere, noch nicht bekannte Touren nachzufahren oder auch weiterzugeben. Besonders in eventuellen Urlaubsgebieten, wie es bei mir in diesem Jahr zutrifft. Zudem will ich mein GPS auch berufl. nutzen, weshalb ich mich auch für den Garmin Etrex Legend C entschieden habe. Natürlich kann man die ganze GPS-Sache auch als eine gewisse Spielerei ansehen, aber jeder hat eben andere Interressen.

So jetzt bin ich müde und der Garmin ist bestellt. Gute Nacht!!


----------



## Übergeber (11. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute,

wollte mal fragen, wie das mit Sonntag, also morgen, aussieht!?
Hab oben gelesen, dass ihr vielleicht fahren wolltet.
Wär für ne lockere, leichte Runde am Sonntag zu haben.
Meldet euch einfach mal.

LG


----------



## Cheng (12. Juni 2005)

Übergeber schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wollte mal fragen, wie das mit Sonntag, also morgen, aussieht!?
> Hab oben gelesen, dass ihr vielleicht fahren wolltet.
> ...



Sorry, 

war leider ein etwas spät gestern abend, bei mir geht heute leider nichts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (12. Juni 2005)

@XCRacer:

Hy Rene', haben uns letzte Woche hier drüber unterhalten. Vielleicht können wir langsam mal einen Termin ausmachen. Wie Du schon sagtest würde sich ein Sonntag im Juli anbieten! Wenn es nicht der 10. Juli ist habe ich kein Problem.


----------



## XCRacer (12. Juni 2005)

10.07. ist für mich OK 
Vielleicht finden wir ja noch den einen oder anderen Mitfahrer.

Die Tour ist eigentlich für jeden machbar, der halbwegs fit ist. Das kann RS-Hunter bestätigen, er ist die Tour letztes Jahr mit mir gefahren und weil er noch nicht ausgelastet war, ist er im Anschluß mit den Omerbachern noch deren Tour mit gefahren.

Außerdem können wir uns ja Zeit lassen und öfters mal pausieren.


----------



## Cheng (12. Juni 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> 10.07. ist für mich OK
> Vielleicht finden wir ja noch den einen oder anderen Mitfahrer.



Genau den Termin meinte ich das ich nicht kann! Es gibt ja noch 3 weitere Sonntage!  
Geht es auch am 17. Juli bei Dir. Dann werde ich einen Termin eintragen.



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem können wir uns ja Zeit lassen und öfters mal pausieren.




Das hört sich doch gut an, vielleicht schaffe ich es dann auch mal wieder ein paar Fotos zu machen.

Kann es sein das die Bahnstrecke zwischen Euskirchen und Mechernich durch einen Bus ersetzt wird?


----------



## cyberp (12. Juni 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> 10.07. ist für mich OK
> Vielleicht finden wir ja noch den einen oder anderen Mitfahrer.



Ich wäre auch dabei


----------



## cyberp (13. Juni 2005)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wäre auch dabei


Nachtrag: Ich kann am 24.07 nicht. An den anderen Sonntagen schon


----------



## XCRacer (13. Juni 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Genau den Termin meinte ich das ich nicht kann! Es gibt ja noch 3 weitere Sonntage!
> Geht es auch am 17. Juli bei Dir. Dann werde ich einen Termin eintragen.


Bei mir geht jedes WE im Juli. Hauptsache es ist ein Sonntag.



> Kann es sein das die Bahnstrecke zwischen Euskirchen und Mechernich durch einen Bus ersetzt wird?


Ich habe mal bei www.bahn.de für den 24.07. eine Verbindung um 10Uhr gesucht.

Das ist dabei raus gekommen:
Langerwehe -  Blankenheim(Wald), Dauer *5:17Std* !!!!
...weil der Zug über Trier fährt !!!

Es scheint tatsächlich so, das da auf der Strecke Euskirchen - Blankenheim irgendwelche Arbeiten vom 9. bis zum 24.07. an den Gleisen durchgeführt werden.

und jetzt


----------



## Cheng (13. Juni 2005)

Hy, 

habe jetzt auch mal nachgesehen. Wie wäre es denn mit dem 3.7., da ist die Strecke noch OK und die FZ beträgt ca. 2Std. 20min.

Wolltest Du denn erst so gegen 10 Uhr fahren? Denk dran ich bin dabei und wir wollten doch noch im Hellen nach Hause kommen !  Von mir aus ginge es auch früher, Z.B. Abfahrt 8:09Uhr ab Langerwehe!


----------



## XCRacer (13. Juni 2005)

03.07., 8:09Uhr ist für mich OK!
Könne mer ja ma festhalte


----------



## Cheng (13. Juni 2005)

Ruhreifel Cross 2005

Geführt von XCRacer fahren wir den Ruhreifelcross 2005.

Was heisst das.

1. Start ist am 03.07.2005 um 8:00Uhr in Langerwehe am Hauptbahnhof
2. Keine langen Partys und Feten am abend voher  
3. Früh aufstehen und sich die frische Morgenluft um die Ohren wehen lassen
4. genügend Kleingeld für die Bahnfahrt mitnehmen, werden uns aber noch um ein Gruppenticket bemühen
5. kräftig eintragen  

Die Bahnfahrt liegt bei ca. 2:20 Std. Also noch genügend Zeit ein wenig zu schlafen!  

Mehr infos gibt es unter http://www.xcracer.de/stre04_rureifelcross.htm


Hier bitte eintragen !!! 

Ich werde den Termin im Forum mehrfach wiederholen und in Erinnerung bringen!


----------



## talybont (13. Juni 2005)

was fahre ich denn da? Mein neues Fully oder mein neues Hardtail  . Baue mir gerade noch ein Rebel Race (Storcksche Kulanz) auf, allerdings eher richtung mörderhaltbar!!!  

mfg,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (13. Juni 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> was fahre ich denn da? Mein neues Fully oder mein neues Hardtail  . Baue mir gerade noch ein Rebel Race (Storcksche Kulanz) auf, allerdings eher richtung mörderhaltbar!!!
> 
> mfg,
> Armin



Egal Armin, Hauptsache du fährst mit!


----------



## IGGY (14. Juni 2005)

Bin dabei! Hört sich gut an der Bercht von René.


----------



## RS-Hunter (14. Juni 2005)

Tach Zusammen,

wollte noch kurz von meinen kleinen Touren des letzten WE's berichten.

Samstag, da ich Freitag abends erst spät von meiner Europa-Tournee zurück war hatte ich auch keinen Termin mehr eingetragen. Cheng hatte bereits letztes WE abgesagt und unsere Frisöse JJ sagte Samstag vormittag auch noch ab. Aber dies habe ich zum Anlass genommen meine für dieses Jahr erste *G P S Tour*  zu machen (*G*rosse *P*robier und *S*uch - TOUR  ). Heraus gekommen sind einige schöne neue Trails um die Biberdämme sowie Grossraum Vossenack etc. Die Runde hatte zum Schluss ca.70 km und viel Spass gemacht. Erfolg: >> neues Potenzial für eine weitere Auflage eines Trailkenner-Duells.

Sonntag, nachmittags habe ich zwei Stunden Zeit bekommen zum biken und da habe ich eine ca. 50km G1-Runde um den Tagebau Inden mit meinem Hardtail gemacht (vornehmlich Asphalt).

Montag, nach kurzer telefonischer Absprache mit zwei alten Bekannten eine ca. 30km Blausteinsee-Speed-Tour

und nun freue ich mich bis zur nächsten Tour am kommenden WE

Eifelcross am 03.07. passt mir sehr gut, da ich den Samstag nicht kann


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (14. Juni 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Ruhreifel Cross 2005
> 
> Geführt von XCRacer fahren wir den Ruhreifelcross 2005.
> 
> ...


Hallo Cheng:
Wird es auch einen Treffpunkt in Blankenheim geben (Bahnhof ?). Wenn ja, welche Uhrzeit; falls es terminlich bei mir paßt würde ich dann ggf. direkt nach Bankenheim fahren.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Cheng (14. Juni 2005)

@Iggy: klasse, lange Tour mit mehreren Leuten, ich freue mich über Deine Anmeldung!!

  Da ich dabei bin kannst Du dann auch langsam fahren üben   



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Cheng:
> Wird es auch einen Treffpunkt in Blankenheim geben (Bahnhof ?). Wenn ja, welche Uhrzeit; falls es terminlich bei mir paßt würde ich dann ggf. direkt nach Bankenheim fahren.
> Grüße
> Bernd



@Bernd:

natürlich es es möglich auch in Blankenheim am Bahnhof dazu zu stoßen. Laut Bahnauskunft ist der Zug um 10:33 Uhr in Blankenheim Wald. Bei der Pünktlichkeit der Bahn würde ich den Treffpunkt auf 10:45 Uhr setzen!

Schön wenn Du dabei bist!


----------



## Pink-Floyd (14. Juni 2005)

Also wenn Cheng das Tempo vorgibt  
dann bin ich auch beim Ruhreifel Cross 2005 dabei! 
Das heisst: eigentlich ist am Sonntags immer schlecht für mich - aber da der Termin schon so früh feststeht werd ich mal für eine Ausnahme sorgen  
Hab übrigens meinen Husten überwunden und fahre seit einer Woche wieder (ca 200 km letzte Woche)


----------



## cyberp (14. Juni 2005)

Das verspricht ja eine Tour mit reger Beteiligung zu werden   
Habe mir gerade auf der DB Homepage mal die Zugverbindung angeschaut. Unter  Bemerkungen steht da "Fahrradmitnahme begrenzt möglich". Weiß einer in welcher Größenordnung sich das bewegt bzw. ob es da zu Problemen kommen kann? Wäre ja schade, wenn es daran scheitert.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## XCRacer (14. Juni 2005)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß einer in welcher Größenordnung sich das bewegt bzw. ob es da zu Problemen kommen kann?


Bei meinen bisherigen Bahn-Touren hatte ich nie Probleme. Könnte eventuell etwas eng werden, wenn es ein schöner Sonntag ist und einige Tourenradler nach Trier fahren, um dann die Mosel entlang zu radeln. In dem Fahrradabteil passen mind. 10-15 Räder hinein. Notfalls wird gestapelt


----------



## cyberp (14. Juni 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> In dem Fahrradabteil passen mind. 10-15 Räder hinein. Notfalls wird gestapelt


  ok, dann sollte das passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (14. Juni 2005)

@pink-floyd:


			
				Pink-Floyd schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn Cheng das Tempo vorgibt
> dann bin ich auch beim Ruhreifel Cross 2005 dabei!
> Das heisst: eigentlich ist am Sonntags immer schlecht für mich - aber da der Termin schon so früh feststeht werd ich mal für eine Ausnahme sorgen
> Hab übrigens meinen Husten überwunden und fahre seit einer Woche wieder (ca 200 km letzte Woche)



Von hinten gebe ich das Tempo an. Ich würde mich natürlich freuen wenn Du mal wieder zu und stoßen würdest. Es wird die für mich längste Tour in diesem Jahr bis jetzt werden!


@cyperb,

was macht eigentlich Dein GPS, wo hast Du denn bestellt? Ich warte immer noch! Soll angeblich letzten Donnerstag nach GLS gegangen sein!


----------



## cyberp (14. Juni 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> @cyperb,
> 
> was macht eigentlich Dein GPS, wo hast Du denn bestellt? Ich warte immer noch! Soll angeblich letzten Donnerstag nach GLS gegangen sein!



Da ich ebay für solche Anschaffungen meide habe ich mich für "support your local dealer" entschieden und habe mir das Gerät in Aachen bei Sport Spezial gekauft. War glaube ich 5 Euro teurer als bei einem seriösen Online-Shop. Habs letzte Woche schon ein wenig getestet und zwei Inline-Skate Touren am Blausteinsee aufgezeichnet. Letzten Samstag bin ich dann meine Haus- und Feierabendrunde durch Broichbachtal und Wurmtal gefahren. Hat bestens geklappt   , keine Empfangsprobleme usw. Zu mehr bin ich noch nicht gekommen   .


----------



## Cheng (15. Juni 2005)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich ebay für solche Anschaffungen meide habe ich mich für "support your local dealer" entschieden und habe mir das Gerät in Aachen bei Sport Spezial gekauft. War glaube ich 5 Euro teurer als bei einem seriösen Online-Shop. Habs letzte Woche schon ein wenig getestet und zwei Inline-Skate Touren am Blausteinsee aufgezeichnet. Letzten Samstag bin ich dann meine Haus- und Feierabendrunde durch Broichbachtal und Wurmtal gefahren. Hat bestens geklappt   , keine Empfangsprobleme usw. Zu mehr bin ich noch nicht gekommen   .




Leider war der Sport Spezial bei mit trotz %%% immer noch 40 drüber. An den Preis ist leider keiner in der näheren Umgebung ran gekommen. Dann muss ich halt noch warten. Vieleicht klappt es ja dieses Jahr noch!


----------



## RS-Hunter (15. Juni 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Ruhreifel Cross 2005
> 
> ...Hier bitte eintragen !!! ...



Ich bin drin!


----------



## Pink-Floyd (15. Juni 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin drin!


 
Ich auch!  

So jetzt muss ich bis dahin noch was trainieren - das frühe Aufstehen


----------



## XCRacer (15. Juni 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Ruhreifel Cross 2005


Oh! Wir müssen in das Ruhrgebiet! Das war mir neu 

Bist wohl ein Zugezogener, gell Cheng?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (15. Juni 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Oh! Wir müssen in das Ruhrgebiet! Das war mir neu
> 
> Bist wohl ein Zugezogener, gell Cheng?




Ich verweise hier auf talybont's Signatur

Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie gerne behalten!


----------



## Cheng (15. Juni 2005)

Immer schön ins Zitat kopieren, gell!

Mensch Leute, das war doch nur ein Test!  

Ich werde  mal bei der Bahn anfragen ob die für uns nicht einen Extra Wagen anhängen. Freue mich über die Resonanz!!


----------



## talybont (16. Juni 2005)

Hey Leute,

tut sich hier was am Wochenende oder muss ich mein neues Storck alleine Gassi führen?  

cu,
Armin


----------



## IGGY (16. Juni 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute,
> 
> tut sich hier was am Wochenende oder muss ich mein neues Storck alleine Gassi führen?
> 
> ...


11 Uhr an der WBTS gehts los. Termin kommt noch!


----------



## Cheng (16. Juni 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute,
> 
> tut sich hier was am Wochenende oder muss ich mein neues Storck alleine Gassi führen?
> 
> ...



Ja Armin, jetzt wirds spannend. So wie es aussieht fahren wir Samstag definitiv. Kann leider noch keine genaue Aussage über die Uhrzeit geben. Da unsrere Frisöse nicht kann schätze ich so gegen 13:00Uhr. Genauer Termin wird noch eingetragen.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (17. Juni 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @Bernd:
> 
> natürlich es es möglich auch in Blankenheim am Bahnhof dazu zu stoßen. Laut Bahnauskunft ist der Zug um 10:33 Uhr in Blankenheim Wald. Bei der Pünktlichkeit der Bahn würde ich den Treffpunkt auf 10:45 Uhr setzen!
> ...


Hallo,
bin dann um 10.45 Uhr am 3.7. in Blankenheim (bei Euskirchen!; nicht in der Ru*h*reifel?  ) .
Gibt es irgeneine (Handy-)Telefonnummer, wo ich vorher ggf. jemanden erreichen kann (wg. Notfällen: schlechtes Wetter, Sturm, Orkanböen, Stau u.ä.)?
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Cheng (17. Juni 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> bin dann um 10.45 Uhr am 3.7. in Blankenheim (bei Euskirchen!; nicht in der Ru*h*reifel?  ) .
> Gibt es irgeneine (Handy-)Telefonnummer, wo ich vorher ggf. jemanden erreichen kann (wg. Notfällen: schlechtes Wetter, Sturm, Orkanböen, Stau u.ä.)?
> Grüße
> Bernd




@Bernd: ich sende Dir in den nächsten Tagen eine PM mit meiner Handynr.
Schön das Du mit fährst!


Schnell noch einen Eintrag für Schnellentschlossene!


18.06.05 13:15 Uhr Treffpunkt!!!


----------



## PacMan (18. Juni 2005)

Kann sein, dass ich morgen mitfahre. Werde ich aber erst morgen genau wissen. Ich schreib was, sobald ich's genau weiss!


----------



## PacMan (18. Juni 2005)

Halt! Wartet auf mich! Ich komm mit!
- ich muss weg...


----------



## talybont (18. Juni 2005)

Nach einem feucht-fröhlichem Abend habe ich heute nur eine Stunde fahren können. Mehr war nicht drin. Außerdem braucht das Stork erst mal neue Kettenblätter. Die vertragen sich nicht mehr mit der neuen Kette, ein wiederliches Geknacke auf dem mittleren und kleinen Blatt, bei hoher Last sogar ein Klemmen. Oder ich muss mal wieder eine alte Kette ausgraben. Fahren wir halt erst mal wieder Genius, was ja auch nicht soo schlimm ist  .

mfg,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (19. Juni 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> , ein wiederliches Geknacke auf dem mittleren und kleinen Blatt,



Hast Du nicht auch ein großes Ritzel?  

Spass beiseite. Man muss immer mal wieder sagen, die spontanen Runden sind die besten. Eben gerade ist uns das Bier und der Grill ausgegangen. Mehr dazu später. Jetzt bin ich müde und geh' schafen!


----------



## Cheng (19. Juni 2005)

Hier findet Ihr die Fotos der gestrigen Tour, teilweise selbstredent aber RS-Hunter schreibt noch einen schönen Bericht!  

Explorertour 18.06.05


----------



## RS-Hunter (20. Juni 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hier findet Ihr die Fotos der gestrigen Tour, teilweise selbstredent aber RS-Hunter schreibt noch einen schönen Bericht!
> 
> Explorertour 18.06.05



Wie versprochen, jedoch mit etwas Verspätung der "kurze" Bericht von unserer Samstag-Tour. 

Leider hat mich gestern mein Internetzugang ziemlich geärgert   

Viel Spass beim Lesen   

Vorgestern trafen sich die Omerbacher, bei schönstem Sommerwetter zur allwöchentlichen Samstags-Tour. Diesmal waren neben Cheng und RS-Hunter auch mal wieder XC-Racer, Pfeffe und Pacman mit von der Partie.

Der erste Treffpunkt, war wie immer auf der Jülicherstraße, bei Cheng im Garten bzw. der Auffahrt. Nachdem RS-Hunter mit etwas Verspätung eintraf, konnte er ebenfalls von der Anwesenheit Pfeffes berichten. So wollte man starten, aber von Pfeffe fehlte vor dem Haus jede Spur. Sein Auto war geparkt, Bike und Biker waren jedoch nicht mehr zu sehen. 

Der Verdacht lag nahe, dass er dachte der Rest der Truppe sei bereits bis zum Omerbach unterwegs. Die Drei legten somit die Kette auf rechts, um den Davongeeilten einzuholen. Am Omerbach angekommen standen Pfeffe und Pacman im Schutze des Schattens eines Baumes und warteten auf die Initiatoren der Tour. Pacman, der nach seinem Urlaub etwas äußerlich verändert auftraft, hatte sich noch kurzfristig für die Teilnahme entschieden. Dies sollte er nicht bereuen.

Wie gewohnt fuhr man entlang des Omerbaches, entlang der Halde bis Hamisch. Dort wurde der erste Trail unter die schwarzen Stollen genommen. Unten an der Ortseinfahrt Schevenhütte angekommen galt es den ersten Anstieg des Tages bis zum Rennweg zu nehmen, um dort in den altbekannten Thönbachweg einzusteigen. Hier erfreute die fünf Biker im Bereich der gerodeten Bäume ein wunderbares violett schimmerndes Blütenmeer. Nach der Abfahrt fuhr man rechtsseitig des Thönbaches bis Großhau. Auch hier wurde kurz vor dem Forsthaus auf einen kleinen Trail ausgewichen. Man folgte anschliessend den Straßen zum Friedhof  erste Möglichkeit zum Wasser auffüllen  um danach über Kleinhau, durch die Felder nach Brandenberg zu gelangen. Dort sollte XC-Racer die Meute zu einem interessanten Downhillpfad führen. Nach einer etwas zögerlichen Entscheidung, wurde dieser auch gefunden. Diesmal war der Pfad stark mit Dornensträuchern und Brennnesseln zu gewachsen. Furchtlos stürzte XC-Racer sich hinunter, woraufhin die anderen ihm folgten. Im Tal angekommen, fuhr man talaufwärts, da man Richtung Vossenack fahren wollte. Hintergrund war ein neu entdeckter Trail, den RS-Hunter bei seiner letzten Samstag durchgeführten G.P.S.-Tour, gefunden hatte. Zuerst gelangte man an die Bauernhöfe der Siedlung Hürtgen. Anschliessend über Strasse nach Vossenack. Hinter dem Hotel altes Forsthaus fuhr man wieder in den kühlenden Schatten des Waldes. Alsbald hinter dem Gatter führte RS-Hunter die Nachfolgenden in den entdeckten Trail. Erst ein schnelles, danach in ein technisch anspruchsvolleres Stück. Nun folgten eine Anzahl verschiedener schmaler und breiterer Wege entlang der Weißen Wehe bis hin zum Einlauf des Stausees. Dort wurde die Gruppe jäh gestoppt und zu einer Trage- und Kletterpartie gezwungen, da der See den sonst möglichen Weg unter sich begraben hatte. Pacman und XC-Racer nahmen samt Rad ein erfrischendes Bad. Nun noch einmal bergauf bis zum Forsthaus Großhaus und über den Rennweg (Pfeffe musste der Tour doch etwas Tribut zollen) zurück nach Schevenhütte. Hier noch mal dem Wunsch von XC-Racer nachgekommen und die für ihn neue Abfahrt zum Forsthaus Schevenhütte. Da zwischenzeitlich die Idee geboren wurde ein erfrischendes Mineralgetränk zu sich zu nehmen, entschloss man sich in Gressenich das entsprechende Bistro Omerbach anzusteuern. Zum Abschluss gings dann über Hamich, entlang des Omerbaches zurück nach Eschweiler. Pacman und Pfeffe verabschiedeten sich, jedoch der Rest relaxte noch etwas bei Cheng im Garten. Kurz entschlossen wurde der Grill ausgepackt, alles zusammen geschmissen, was man zum Grillen benötigt und so endete die Tour erst weit nach Mitternacht.

Fazit: Spontan-Touren / -Events sind immer etwas besonderes.


----------



## mcmarki (21. Juni 2005)

Hallo liebe Omerbacher,

da ich in letzer Zeit im alleine durch den Wald fahren muß, und das auf Dauer doch nicht so toll ist, wollte ich mal fragen ob ich bei Euren Samstagstouren mitmachen darf   

Gruß


----------



## Cheng (21. Juni 2005)

@mcmarki: ich denke die Frage erübrigt sich wenn Du den Thread von an  Anfang gelesen hast!   



> Naturlich sind alle ambitionierten MTB'ler dazu eingeladen.




Natürlich bist Du herzlich eingeladen bei uns mitzufahren, wie jeder andere natürlich auch. Beobachte die Tourenausschreibungen im Last-Minute-Biking und trag Dich einfach ein. Dann wissen wir auch wann Du dabei bist!

Diesen Samstag geht bestimmt auch wieder was! Also bis bald!


----------



## mcmarki (22. Juni 2005)

@ Cheng:  klar, hätte ich echt von Anfang an lesen sollen, wollte aber nochmal persönlich nachfragen  
Also dann sehen wir uns vielleicht am Samstag, freue mich schon.

Gruß


----------



## rpo35 (22. Juni 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> ...Hintergrund war ein neu entdeckter Trail, den RS-Hunter bei seiner letzten Samstag durchgeführten G.P.S.-Tour, gefunden hatte...


Nette(r) Tour(Bericht), aber das mußt Du mir jetzt näher erklären...;-)

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (22. Juni 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nette(r) Tour(Bericht), aber das mußt Du mir jetzt näher erklären...;-)


Die Erklärung findest du ein paar Einträge vorher 

Ich war heute ebenfalls auf Trailfinder, oder wie RS-Hunter es nennt, G.P.S. (*G*roße *P*robier- und *S*uch-Tour). Wenn der Blog und das Fotoalbum wieder funktioniert, schreibe ich etwas dazu. Ich war am Bovenberg am Hang zu Obermaubach unterwegs. Habe beim Dresbachtrail zwei weitere Varianten gefunden.


----------



## RS-Hunter (22. Juni 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nette(r) Tour(Bericht), aber das mußt Du mir jetzt näher erklären...;-)
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph




XC-Racer war schon schneller....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (24. Juni 2005)

Termin für morgen!!!


----------



## rpo35 (24. Juni 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Termin für morgen!!!


Aha, endlich ein Termin...  ...mal sehen ob das geht; könnte sein, dass es ein bischen spät für mich ist. Melde mich noch !
Kann auch sein, dass ich gegen 11 was von Roetgen aus starte.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (24. Juni 2005)

Für alle die sich für diesen Termin interesieren. 

Morgen um 18:00 ist das Halbfinale des Cenfed-Cup live im ZDF.   Also gebe ich zu bedenken das es sein kann das wir zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht zu Hause sein werden. Obwohl ich das Spiel auch gerne sehen würde. Aber es soll schließlich nicht so warm werden wie die letzten Tage, also sollten wir das auch ausnutzen!


----------



## rpo35 (24. Juni 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle die sich für diesen Termin interesieren.
> 
> Morgen um 18:00 ist das Halbfinale des Cenfed-Cup live im ZDF.   Also gebe ich zu bedenken das es sein kann das wir zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht zu Hause sein werden. Obwohl ich das Spiel auch gerne sehen würde. Aber es soll schließlich nicht so warm werden wie die letzten Tage, also sollten wir das auch ausnutzen!


Also wer Fußball gucken will, kommt nach Roetgen...


----------



## Pink-Floyd (24. Juni 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, endlich ein Termin...  ...mal sehen ob das geht; könnte sein, dass es ein bischen spät für mich ist. Melde mich noch !
> Kann auch sein, dass ich gegen 11 was von Roetgen aus starte.
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


 
11 wäre mir auch lieber, nicht nur wegen Fussball - aber auch deswegen.


----------



## Cheng (24. Juni 2005)

Leider sind einige von uns morgen früh noch dienstlich im  Einsatz, daher ist eine  frühere Ansetzung der Tour nicht möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (25. Juni 2005)

Naja, nach einem kleinen Stürmchen am Morgen, mit Regen & Donner...ich bin dann, wenn's so stabil bleibt wie jetzt, ca. 15:00 Uhr an der WBTS (oben). @Cheng: Lass das Handy an für den Fall, dass ich mich um ein paar Minuten verkalkuliert habe. Nehme nähmlich auf dem Hinweg Schleebachgraben und Krebsbachtrail mit...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (25. Juni 2005)

Alles klar Ralph, dann bis gleich und Handy ist dabei!

Ich freue mich!


----------



## Pink-Floyd (25. Juni 2005)

Ich bin um 14:00 bei Cheng

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## XCRacer (25. Juni 2005)

Hier die Bilder von heute: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/7632

Es gibt nichts spektakuläres von heute zu berichten. Wir (Cheng, RS-Hunter, Pink-Floyd, JJ und XCRacer) haben an der WBTS Ralph aufgesammelt und sind dann über Rennweg zum Dresbachtrail gefahren. Hier haben sich zwei von uns auf der Brücke lang gemacht.



 

 





Dann über Obermaubach und dem Kalltal. Später hinauf zum Jägerhaus, hier hat sich Ralph wieder verabschiedet. Nachdem sich noch jemand (Name bekannt  ) lang gemacht hat, sind wir nach ca. 77km, mehreren erfolgreichen Bremsenattacken und einem Plattfuß an meinem Vorderrad wieder zurück in Eschweiler.


----------



## rpo35 (25. Juni 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...nach ca. 77km und einen Plattfuß an meinem Vorderrad waren wir wieder zurück in Eschweiler.


Ich sach doch...fahr Tubeless...


----------



## XCRacer (26. Juni 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> achja, es gab einen Plattfuß trotz Tubeless


Noch fragen?


----------



## IGGY (26. Juni 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Noch fragen?


Ne ne! UST ist schon gut wenn man den richtigen Reifen fährt


----------



## rpo35 (26. Juni 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ne ne! UST ist schon gut wenn man den richtigen Reifen fährt


Stimmt schon, der XCR dry ist nicht besonders pannensicher...


----------



## Cheng (26. Juni 2005)

Wollte mich eigentlich nur noch einmal über die gestrige Tour auslassen.

Hat mir sehr gut gefallen, ich denke die ideale Vorbereitung zum Rureifelcross. Bis auf die kleinen Stürtze ist doch alles gut gegangen und die ersten Versuche per GPS sind auch zufriedenstellend.

@rpo: noch einmal vielen Dank für die Hilfestellung heute morgen. Kannst Du mir eventuell das Bild von JJ (Jürgen) im Orginalformat zu mailen? Danke! 

Hier noch einmal die Errinnerung zum Rureifelcross!!!


----------



## talybont (27. Juni 2005)

huhu, bin wieder da!
Man war das ein hammerhartes Wochenende! 24h Rennen in München, eine brtal harte Strecke mit supervielen Leuten darauf. Aber wir sind durchgekommen, wenn auch nur als 16. von 43 Gestarteten. Aber wenn man bedenkt, wer alles am Start war, Profis wie Katrin Schwing im Siergerteam, oder Peter Nilges (Bundesliga) usw. Da kann man dann schon mit leben, denn der Süden ist voll von guten Bikern. Duisburg war da viel einfacher und auch schwächer besetzt. Den Zweiten in Duisburg haben wir auch hier in München neun Runden abgenommen.
Aber sonst: tolles Wetter (wenn auch ich die einzigen Runden mit Regen hatte, der das Kopfsteinpflaster doch recht witzig machte), super Organisation und genügend Duschen und Toiletten (LUXUS!!!!!). Wir haben keine Pannen zu beklagen, sondern nur zwei Stürtze (mein Freund Peter an den Graswellen und ich Depp in der Wechselzone), die aber ohne weitere Folgen geblieben sind.
Mein Fazit für München: 27 Runden, 139,5 km und viel zu wenig Grundlage dieses Jahr. Da habe ich noch Nachholbedarf gegenüber 2004. Dafür ist mein Rad dieses Jahr viel schneller.

cu,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (27. Juni 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> huhu, bin wieder da!
> Man war das ein hammerhartes Wochenende! 24h Rennen in München, eine brtal harte Strecke mit supervielen Leuten darauf. Aber wir sind durchgekommen, wenn auch nur als 16. von 43 Gestarteten. Aber wenn man bedenkt, wer alles am Start war, Profis wie Katrin Schwing im Siergerteam, oder Peter Nilges (Bundesliga) usw. Da kann man dann schon mit leben, denn der Süden ist voll von guten Bikern. Duisburg war da viel einfacher und auch schwächer besetzt. Den Zweiten in Duisburg haben wir auch hier in München neun Runden abgenommen.
> Aber sonst: tolles Wetter (wenn auch ich die einzigen Runden mit Regen hatte, der das Kopfsteinpflaster doch recht witzig machte), super Organisation und genügend Duschen und Toiletten (LUXUS!!!!!). Wir haben keine Pannen zu beklagen, sondern nur zwei Stürtze (mein Freund Peter an den Graswellen und ich Depp in der Wechselzone), die aber ohne weitere Folgen geblieben sind.
> Mein Fazit für München: 27 Runden, 139,5 km und viel zu wenig Grundlage dieses Jahr. Da habe ich noch Nachholbedarf gegenüber 2004. Dafür ist mein Rad dieses Jahr viel schneller.
> ...



Super Leistung


----------



## Cheng (27. Juni 2005)

Habe gerade auf Premiere Discovery Channel einen Bericht über "Das Phänomen Lance Amstrong" gesehen.

Absolut sehenswert. Bei Interresse posten, habe den Bericht auf DVD aufgezeichnet!


----------



## cyberp (27. Juni 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade auf Premiere Discovery Channel einen Bericht über "Das Phänomen Lance Amstrong" gesehen.
> 
> Absolut sehenswert. Bei Interresse posten, habe den Bericht auf DVD aufgezeichnet!



Interresse   
Gestern lief auf Arte auch der Dokumentarfilm "Höllentour". Habe ich leider verpasst, aber am 5.7 um 23 Uhr läuft der bei ARD. Da werde ich den VDR dann anschmeißen


----------



## XCRacer (27. Juni 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade auf Premiere Discovery Channel einen Bericht über "Das Phänomen Lance Amstrong" gesehen.
> 
> Absolut sehenswert. Bei Interresse posten, habe den Bericht auf DVD aufgezeichnet!


Auf Deutsch? - Dann interesse.

Habe mir "Höllentour" auf DVD bei Amazon bestellt. Wer mag, kann sich eine Sicherungskopie bei mir borgen und dann vergessen zurück zu bringen


----------



## Cheng (28. Juni 2005)

@cyperb: "Höllentour" habe ich auch auf DVD!   

@XCRacer: natürlich auf deutsch. Werde sie Dir in den nächsten Tagen in den Briefkasten werfen!


----------



## RS-Hunter (28. Juni 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade auf Premiere Discovery Channel einen Bericht über "Das Phänomen Lance Amstrong" gesehen.
> 
> Absolut sehenswert. Bei Interresse posten, habe den Bericht auf DVD aufgezeichnet!



... ich leihe mir dann auch mal den Film bei Dir aus


----------



## Cheng (29. Juni 2005)

News




News

An alle Teilnehmer des Rureifelcross!

Habe mich heute bei der Bahn in Aachen erkundigt, wie und mit welchem Tarif wir am Sonntag nach Blankenheim kommen. Für uns kommt das "Schönes Wochende Ticket" in Frage. Kostet 30ros und kann mit 5 Personen gleichzeitig genutzt werden. So wie es aktuell aussieht brauchen wir dann 2 Tickets.
Jedes Fahrrad liegt dann bei 3 zusätzlich.
Ich werde dann am Sonntag morgen das erste Ticket lösen. Auf dieses Ticket müssen die Namen der jeweiligen Mitfahrer eingetragen werden. Bitte denkt an Eure Personalausweise, da dies vom Schaffner kontrolliert werden kann!
Wenn wir dann mehr als 5 Leute sind, werden wir das 2 Ticket lösen.

@Pink Floyd: Vielleicht ist es auch möglich, das Du das erste Ticket löst, geht auch am Automaten, und schreibst schon mal unsere Namen darauf. Dann brauchst Du nicht extra von AC bis Langerwehe zu bezahlen. Die Fahrräder und das 2. Ticket lösen wir dann selber am Automaten in Langerwehe!

Also genug Flocken mitbringen!


----------



## RS-Hunter (29. Juni 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> News
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das nenne ich abgeschlossene Vorarbeit! Klasse  

Georg


----------



## rpo35 (29. Juni 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Das nenne ich abgeschlossene Vorarbeit! Klasse
> 
> Georg


Ich nenne es Werbung für einen unkoordinierten Haufen, dessen Uhren anders gehen als unsere...  ...ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (29. Juni 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nenne es Werbung für einen unkoordinierten Haufen, dessen Uhren anders gehen als unsere...  ...ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß !!



aber du meinst doch nicht etwa uns mit "unkoordinierten Haufen"   ? nur weil nicht jeder GPS-Touren mit GPS-Geräten fährt


----------



## Pink-Floyd (29. Juni 2005)

> @Pink Floyd: Vielleicht ist es auch möglich, das Du das erste Ticket löst, geht auch am Automaten, und schreibst schon mal unsere Namen darauf. Dann brauchst Du nicht extra von AC bis Langerwehe zu bezahlen. Die Fahrräder und das 2. Ticket lösen wir dann selber am Automaten in Langerwehe!
> 
> Also genug Flocken mitbringen!


 
Muss man das Ticket am gleichen Tag kaufen? - Ich würd das gerne in Ruhe am Vorabend machen. Ich seh mir den Automaten heute Abend mal an. Bin schon länger nicht mehr Bahn gefahren.

Von den wenigsten kenn ich den vollen real Namen. Mit XCRacer, Iggy und Konsorten wäre der Schaffner bestimmt nicht einverstanden 
Thorsten, schick mir noch 3 Real Namen von "sicheren" Kandidaten. Mit dir und mir wären das dann schon mal 5.


----------



## rpo35 (29. Juni 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> aber du meinst doch nicht etwa uns mit "unkoordinierten Haufen"   ? nur weil nicht jeder GPS-Touren mit GPS-Geräten fährt


Würde ich nie tun...obwohl...


----------



## PacMan (29. Juni 2005)

Ich hab hier ein tolles Spielzeug für alle GPS und Karten-Fanatiker! Die ganze Welt in Satelliten-Photos.

Wegen dem Rureifelcross am Sonntag: Mein Rad ist im Moment in der Werkstatt und der Dämpfer zum Hersteller eingeschickt. Eigentlich hätte der sich bis heute melden wollen - hat er aber nicht. Deswegen weiss ich im Moment nicht, ob mein Rad bis Sonntag wieder fit ist und ich mitfahren kann.  Ich sag euch bescheid, sobald ich's weiss!

*edit: ich seh gerade, dass der Download von dem GoogleEarth im Moment nicht geht. Ihr könnt es euch auch von meiner Website ziehen: Setup 10MB


----------



## rpo35 (29. Juni 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> ...eswegen weiss ich im Moment nicht, ob mein Rad bis Sonntag wieder fit ist und ich mitfahren kann.  Ich sag euch bescheid, sobald ich's weiss!


Kein Leihdämpfer ? Schwacher Service...


----------



## talybont (29. Juni 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Leihdämpfer ? Schwacher Service...


ist bei Bergwerk nicht so einfach. Da brauchst Du dann einen normalen Dämpder plus einen Bone, der das ganze Federbein auf die richtige Länge bringt. Pascal hat noch den alten Bees oder German-A Dämpfer drin (dürr und Überlänge). Und das mit dem Bone kann schwierig werden, ebenso mit dem Dämpfer, da Bergwerk ja platt ist.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (29. Juni 2005)

Eigentlich kennt mich jeder   
Realname=Ingo Braun


----------



## talybont (29. Juni 2005)

leider nur zwei Fotos von meiner einer in München.

cu,
Armin


----------



## Cheng (29. Juni 2005)

Pink-Floyd schrieb:
			
		

> Muss man das Ticket am gleichen Tag kaufen? - Ich würd das gerne in Ruhe am Vorabend machen. Ich seh mir den Automaten heute Abend mal an. Bin schon länger nicht mehr Bahn gefahren.
> 
> Von den wenigsten kenn ich den vollen real Namen. Mit XCRacer, Iggy und Konsorten wäre der Schaffner bestimmt nicht einverstanden
> Thorsten, schick mir noch 3 Real Namen von "sicheren" Kandidaten. Mit dir und mir wären das dann schon mal 5.



Wie es am Automaten ist, kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Bei der Bahn hätte ich die heute kaufen können. Ist mir aber zu früh und zu unsicher gewesen. Wäre natürlich klasse wenn Du Dich dem Automaten schon einmal vorstellst.

Iggy hat Dir ja bereits seinen Namen schon geschrieben.

Die anderen.

Thorsten Eichhorn
Georg Haas
Rene' Potzel

@Pacman: Hätte da noch nen' alten Hobel zu verleihen. Neue Kette und zur Zeit gute Ritzel drauf. Also gibt es keine ausreden!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (29. Juni 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich kennt mich jeder


Wer bist du denn


----------



## XCRacer (29. Juni 2005)

Das muß heißen: *WATT?!? Wer bis Duuu denn???* 

Thorsten? Das Schö-WE-Ticket gibt's in Langerwehe am Automaten?!? Ich war noch nicht gucken...

PS: Danke für die DVD


----------



## XCRacer (29. Juni 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> *edit: ich seh gerade, dass der Download von dem GoogleEarth im Moment nicht geht. Ihr könnt es euch auch von meiner Website ziehen: Setup 10MB


Was man so mit etwas stöbern alles findet! Coool  

Edit: Setup funzt nicht


----------



## IGGY (30. Juni 2005)

Bei mir gehts!


----------



## Cheng (30. Juni 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Thorsten? Das Schö-WE-Ticket gibt's in Langerwehe am Automaten?!? Ich war noch nicht gucken...



Auszug aus dem Internet der Bahn AG!  




			
				 Bahn AG schrieb:
			
		

> Sie erhalten das Schönes-Wochenende-Ticket an allen DB ReiseZentren, in DB ReiseBüros für EUR 32,- oder am Fahrscheinautomaten für 30,- EUR und Sie können Ihr Schönes-Wochenende-Ticket gleich hier in unserem Fahrkartenshop für nur 30,- EUR bestellen.


----------



## Pink-Floyd (30. Juni 2005)

OK - OK - Danke für die DB Infos

Ich werde eine Gruppenkarte kaufen und am Sonntag Morgen bereits in Aachen einsteigen. Ihr kauft dann in Langerwehe bei Bedarf eine zweite Fahrkarte.


----------



## Cheng (30. Juni 2005)

Kann man der Bahn vertrauen?

Gestern habe ich mich bei der Fahrkartenauskunft der Bahn erkundigt und bekam die bereits geschriebene mündliche Auskunft.
Da sich diese mit den Aussagen auf der Bahn Homepage leider wiedersprechen, habe ich eine weitere Anfrage per Mail an die Bahn gesendet!

Ich schrieb folgendes:



> Meine Nachricht:
> > Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, am Sonntag den 3.7.05 moechten wir mit
> > einer Gruppe von 5 Leuten plus Fahrrad um 8:09Uhr von Langerwehe
> > ueber Koeln nach Blankenheim(Wald) reisen. Bitte geben Sie mir die
> ...




Als Antwort gab es dieses hier:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Eichhorn,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> ...




OK, wenn es dadurch natürlich billiger wird???  

@Pink-Floyd: Also ein "Schöner Tag Ticket" kaufen, ich werde diese Mail ausdrucken und am Sonntag dabei haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pink-Floyd (30. Juni 2005)

Jetzt weiß ich wieder warum ich so ungern Bahn Fahre. In diesem Tarifdschungel verirrt man sich leichter als mit dem Fahrrad in der tiefsten Eifel ohne GPS und Karte.Aber ich hab es trotzdem mal gewagt auf die DB Seite zu gehen und fand folgendes


> *SchönerTagTicket 5Personen*
>  Auch am Wochenende gültig.
>  Preis: 27,- EUR am Automaten, im DB ReiseZentrum 29,- EUR
>  gilt für Gruppen bis zu 5 Personen oder Familien, d. h. (Groß-)Eltern mit beliebig vielen eigenen (Enkel-)Kindern bis einschließlich 14 Jahre. Wichtig: Die Gruppe muss ihre Reise gemeinsam beginnen!
>  gilt einen Tag lang, montags bis freitags von 9 Uhr bis Betriebsschluss, an Wochenenden und Feiertagen ganztägig


 
vor allem folgendes macht mich Stutzig:
*Wichtig: Die Gruppe muss ihre Reise gemeinsam beginnen!*

Und was erzähle ich dem Schaffner zwischen Aachen und Langerwehe wo der Rest der Gruppe sei?

Ich glaub ich komm doch nach Langerwehe


----------



## rpo35 (30. Juni 2005)

Pink-Floyd schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich glaub ich komm doch nach Langerwehe


  Ich find's herrlich. Kann euch demnächst mal die Story "rpo mit der Bahn zum Bike-Wochenende nach Nürnberg" erzählen. Vor allem der Rückweg ist ein Schmankerl...


----------



## Cheng (30. Juni 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find's herrlich. Kann euch demnächst mal die Story "rpo mit der Bahn zum Bike-Wochenende nach Nürnberg" erzählen. Vor allem der Rückweg ist ein Schmankerl...



Warte erst einmal Sonntag ab. Dann können wir unsere Erlebnisse zusammen schmeissen und gemeinsam lachen!


----------



## PacMan (30. Juni 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte da noch nen' alten Hobel zu verleihen. Neue Kette und zur Zeit gute Ritzel drauf. Also gibt es keine ausreden!


Wenn du damit mein tapferes altes Marin meinst, dann wäre das ok. Dann fällt mir nur noch eine Ausrede ein: das Wetter!  Nein, kein Sorge, ich fahre mit!

Jaja, diese eindeutigen Aussagen der Bahn erinnern mich an meine Zeiten beim Bund. Der war ähnlich gut koordiniert... In der Mail stand jetzt, dass die Fahrradmitnahme 3,35 kostet. Auf der Website steht 3   

Eigentlich wollte ich ja vorschlagen, das einfach zu ignorieren, aber die betonen das mit dem gemeinsamen Reisebeginn ja ziemlich deutlich. Also müssen wir uns wohl alle zusammen am Bahnhof treffen. Aber da wollte ich mal ganz blöd fragen, ob wir uns dann nicht am Eschweiler HBF treffen könnten!?! Was wäre denn der Vorteil von Langerwehe? Eschweiler wäre für mich super praktisch und für Pink-Floyd und Cyberp auch noch mal ein paar Minuten näher gelegen. Für euch aus Dürwiss sollte es doch keinen großen Unterschied machen, oder? Nur für Pfeffe wäre es dann etwas weiter.


----------



## Cheng (30. Juni 2005)

Das sind die jungen Leute von heute. Direkt auf den Bahngleisen schlafen und dann auch noch wenig Anfahrt haben wollen!   

Also ich habe da keine Probleme mit, uns in Eschweiler am HBF zu treffen. Ich glaube auch das es Pfeffe egal ist ob er jetzt nach Langerwehe oder nach Eschweiler kommt. Wir brauchen ja nicht gleich eine Umfrage zu starten, es soll einfach mal jeder schreiben ob Eschweiler auch OK ist!

Dann müssen wir nur noch das mit dem Rad klären! Wegen der anderen Sache machen wir am Sonntag einen Termin klar. Kann ausser Dienstag jeden Tag!


----------



## XCRacer (30. Juni 2005)

Können von mir aus ab Eschweiler Hbf fahren. Langerwehe ist ab Dürwiß geringfügig kürzer, aber was soll's!

Ich war heute mittag in Langerwehe am Fahrkartenautomat. Habe Schönes-We-Ticket angeklickt (30,-) und Fahrrad (3,- p/P.). Hätte also funktioniert. Nur zur Info 

Schöner Tag funktioniert meines Wissens nur an einem Wochentag (Mo-Fr)!
Kann mich aber auch irren

*@Rs-Hunter, Cheng:* Treffen wir uns bei Cheng und fahren dann zusammen runter? Wenn ja, wieviel Uhr? 7:15Uhr ? Reicht das?


----------



## Cheng (1. Juli 2005)

Änderung Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit Rureifelcross 2005!!!! 


Ich habe den Treffpunkt jetzt auf 7:45Uhr am HBF Eschweiler gesetzt. Abfahrt ist um 8:03Uhr.

@XCRacer: Die Uhrzeit ist OK!


----------



## RS-Hunter (1. Juli 2005)

@XC-Racer: i.O., bei mir um 7:06:48 Uhr (+/- 1,25 min)


----------



## Cheng (2. Juli 2005)

Der Countdown zum Rureifelcross 2005 läuft!

Grosser Andrang und noch keine Absagen versprechen einen schönen Tag!

Allem Anschein nach bleibt das Wetter stabil, nicht zu warm und nicht zu kalt, Regen soll ausbleiben.

Wie Ihr alle gesehen habt ist der Treffpunkt auf den Eschweiler HBf umgelegt worden. Seit alle pünktlich, der Zug versucht es auch zu sein!  

Einen neuen Mitstreiter haben wir dann morgen in Blankenheim auch zu begrüßen, Bernd aus Holz ist dort um 10:45Uhr am Bahnhof, um mit uns die Rückfahrt gemeinsam aufzunehmen!

Da ich von den anderen nichts mehr gehört habe gehe ich davon aus das alle dann um 7:45Uhr in Eschweiler am HBf sein werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (2. Juli 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Der Countdown zum Rureifelcross 2005 läuft!
> 
> Grosser Andrang ud noch keine Absagen versprechen einen schönen Tag!
> 
> ...



Nabend zusammen!

Erstmal die schlechte Nachricht. Der hölzerne Bernd hat sich heute übelst abgelegt und liegt im Krankenhaus. Genaueres weiss ich nicht, seine Frau hatte mich nur kurz angerufen.  

Die bischen weniger schlechte Nachricht, dafür komme ich wahrscheinlich mit  Hoffe, ich kann mich genügend motivieren um nach einer Woche Kreta 







wieder aufs Fahrrad zu steigen. 

Werde dann also morgen um 9:26 in Köln West in den RE 12077 steigen und hoffen, 7 weitere Eifelcrosser anzutreffen.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Cheng (2. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend zusammen!
> 
> Werde dann also morgen um 9:26 in Köln West in den RE 12077 steigen und hoffen, 7 weitere Eifelcrosser anzutreffen.
> 
> ...



Na dann natürlich erst einmal alles Gute und schnelle Genesung für Bernd. Irgendwie reisst die Verletztenliste in den letzten Wochen nicht ab. Auf das morgen alles Gut geht.  

Schön Michael das Du dabei bist. Wir treffen uns dann auf dem Bahnsteig in Köln.


----------



## rpo35 (2. Juli 2005)

Nabend,

war wegen dem Sauwetter heute nicht biken und grübel jetzt, ob ich mitkomme. Kann mir ehrlich gesagt im Moment schlecht vorstellen, dass es morgen nicht regnet.
7:45 Uhr HBF Eschweiler...mal sehen...
Ich packe jedenfalls mal meinen Kram zusammen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (2. Juli 2005)

Hört sich ja richtig gut an Ralph, aber regnen wird es morgen nicht  

Habt Ihr das eigntlich gesehen?


----------



## cyberp (2. Juli 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr das eigntlich gesehen?



jup, habs gesehen. Ist schon ziemlich krass. Auch viele andere sogenannte Zeitfahrspezialisten oder Favoriten waren ziemlich weit weg. Wenn das die ganze  Tour so weitergeht ziemlich langweilig...


----------



## Cheng (3. Juli 2005)

Aktuelle Wettersituation in Blankenheim:

Temp. 16,6 Grad, keicht bewolkt!

Das haben wir uns verdient! Bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (3. Juli 2005)

Meine aktuelle Situation: knapp 5 Stunden geschlafen.
Womit hab ich das verdient?


----------



## pfeffe (3. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute,

wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil   ... bin nicht mehr im Netz gewesen und habe die Änderung des Termins nicht gesehen...stand bis gerade eben in Langerwehe am Bahnhof .... was soll ich sagen irgendwie kam keiner...ärgert mich gewaltig naja schade ich warte dann auf die nächste Samstagatour...

Wünsch euch allen eine schöne Tour und kommt ohne größere Verletzungen wieder

Gruß pfeffe


----------



## Cheng (3. Juli 2005)

pfeffe schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil   ... bin nicht mehr im Netz gewesen und habe die Änderung des Termins nicht gesehen...stand bis gerade eben in Langerwehe am Bahnhof .... was soll ich sagen irgendwie kam keiner...ärgert mich gewaltig naja schade ich warte dann auf die nächste Samstagatour...
> 
> ...



Genau das haben wir uns gedacht und sind extra in Langerwehe noch einmal ausgestiegen um nach Dir zu suchen. Hättest Du wenigstens am Bahnsteig gestanden. Leider hatte ich mein Handy nicht dabei.


Auf jeden Fall ein riesen  Kompliment an die Truppe und besonders an XCRacer für die geniale Tour..   

Wenn XCRacer es heute nicht mehr schafft kommt spätestens morgen abend ein Bericht von mir. Muss jetzt noch Kegeln gehen.


----------



## XCRacer (3. Juli 2005)

Es machte sich ein kleines unbeugsames Grüppchen von neun Personen auf große (Zug)fahrt zum Bahnhof im Eifelnest Blankenheim-Wald. Angereist von ganz weit her, (Roetgen, Aachen, Eschweiler, Stolberg und Köln) mit dem gemeinsamen Ziel die Rureifel zu queren.

So fanden sich (vlnr.) XCRacer, on_any_sunday, RS-Hunter, rpo35, Cheng, Iggy, PacMan, Pink Floyd und cyberp am besagten Ausgangspunkt ein, um das 85km-Unternehmen mit vereinten Kräften an zu gehen.






Zuvor noch im Hauptbahnhof Köln bei Würger King das Frühstück nachgeholt:





Der erste Trail ließ nicht lange auf sich warten:





Nach etwas Waldautobahn dann der nächste delikate Trail mit anschließender Bachquerung:





Schon bald ist der Ort Wildenburg mit seinem netten Fachwerkhäuschen erreicht. Hier haben XCRacer und Iggy kurzfristig das Gefährt gewechselt:





Es ließ nicht lange auf sich warten und die Burg Reiferscheid lud uns kurz zum Verweilen ein:





Hellenthal mit seiner Oleftalsperre stand als nächstes auf dem Etappenplan:





Sodann wollte das Wüstebachtal durchfahren werden. Dieses Tal ist eigentlich für seine Fledermaushöhlen bekannt. Für Biker erschließt sich ein ablolut geiler Singletrail:





Hier gab es dann ein "Missverständnis"! Wir warteten auf Pink Floyd... Er kam nicht! Also sind ein paar von uns zurück gefahren um ihn zu suchen. Die Suche war erfolglos, was ja auch kein Wunder war, denn der Herr Floyd war längst schon durch. Na was soll's! So konnte ich diesen Trail gleich zweimal hintereinander fahren. 

Nach ein paar weiteren Trail-Schmankerl erreichten wir Dedenborn und erklommen den zehrenden Anstieg hinauf nach Kesternich. Die weiteren "Etappenorte": Rollesbroich, Schweinehof, Kalltalsperre, Jägerhaus und Raffelsbrand.

Nun ging es nur noch mehr oder weniger bergab. Bald wurde der Bahnhof Eschweiler erreicht und alle Teilnehmer können sich "Eifelcross-Finisher" auf die Wade tätowieren lassen.

Eine klasse, abwechslungsreiche Tour. Die Mitfahrer wie so oft, genauso klasse wie die Trails. 

Hier alle Bilder von mir! Um die richtige Reihenfolge zu bekommen, unten die Sortierfolge Dateiname anwählen. Nicht vergessen, den Button "Sortieren" anklicken!


----------



## blitzfitz (3. Juli 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Es machte sich ein kleines unbeugsames Grüppchen von neun Personen auf große (Zug)fahrt zum Bahnhof im Eifelnest Blankenheim-Wald.



Hi Rene,

klasse Bericht. Schade, dass ich heute verhindert war.   
Und, wie war dein neues Pferd? Gut eingeritten?

Ciao,
       Ralf


----------



## rpo35 (3. Juli 2005)

Nabend,

toller Bericht René...
Hat wie immer richtig Spaß gemacht mit euch !
Meine Bilder findet ihr hier...
Mit dem Grillen hat Frau übrigens auf mich gewartet...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## talybont (3. Juli 2005)

wenn ich doch am WE mit dem Hintern früher aus dem Bett käme   . Aber nach München mit den dazu gehörenden Srapazen und Entbehrungen war mal ein WE mit Erholung angesagt ( nur 196 km mit dem Rennrad) und kein Rureifelcross drin   . Nächsten Sonntag bin ich wieder dabei, daruaf die Woche vieleicht Samstags und das darauf folgende WE komplett, bevor am 31. Juli das 24h-Rennen in Duisburg naht. Dort wollen wir unseren Titel verteidigen, was in Anbetracht der Gegner auch möglich scheint (wir sind ja nicht in München  ). Den dort genannten Teams haben wir letztes Jahr schon 5 Runden abgenommen. Und dieses Jahr sind wir schneller (auch ich mit weniger Training aber mit schnellerem Rad  ). PS: sollte ich Blödsinn tippen liegt dies am Rum, den ich mir gerade gefallen lasse (warum muss ich morgen bloß wieder arbeiten  ).

cu,
Armin


----------



## IGGY (4. Juli 2005)

Hi Leute
War eine tolle Tour. Großen dank auch an René. Hast du tolle gemacht   
Nur der Scheiß Bienenstich hat mir Abends noch zu schaffen gemacht. Mein Bein ist mächtig angeschwollen   
Hätte ich das Scheiß Fieh och mehr mittig stechen sollen, dann hätte meine Frau auch noch was davon gehabt


----------



## Knax (4. Juli 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte ich das Scheiß Fieh och mehr mittig stechen sollen, dann hätte meine Frau auch noch was davon gehabt


...tja, wärtse mit nach st. vith gefahren   
echt klasse bilder...das nächste mal bin ich dabei   
ich habe mich gestern in den ardennen abgemüht: leider nur 7. platz in der altersklasse (waren zu viele pros da   ), aber zufrieden mit den beinen!
bis dann
Knax


----------



## cyberp (4. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mich nur anschließen. War eine super Tour  . Vielen Dank auch an René für die Führung  . 

Gruss
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (4. Juli 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

schliesse mich gerne den vorigen Meldungen an; ebenfalls den Kamerakindern einen Dank, schönes Foto's   

Gerne wieder!


----------



## Pink-Floyd (4. Juli 2005)

Danke für die schöne Tour und den Spaß miteinander auch von mir.
Da ich oft alleine fahre schätze ich solchen Touren bei denen einer auf den anderen aufpasst besonders. Man fühlt sich einfach sicherer wenn so fürsorgliche Typen wie Ralph dabei sind - auch wenn wir dieses mal Ralph vermisst haben weil er mich vermisste - dann weitere nach Ralph gesucht haben - die dann auch vermisst wurden ...  
Aber besser einmal zuviel gesucht als einmal zu wenig  

Ich hab auch noch 5 Fotos von mir reingestellt

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/7732

Andreas


----------



## rpo35 (4. Juli 2005)

Pink-Floyd schrieb:
			
		

> ...Man fühlt sich einfach sicherer wenn so fürsorgliche Typen wie Ralph dabei sind - auch wenn wir dieses mal Ralph vermisst haben weil er mich vermisste - dann weitere nach Ralph gesucht haben - die dann auch vermisst wurden ...  ...


Das hast Du gut erklärt...  dachte zwischendurch schon, dass am Ende ich alleine weiter kann... 
Aber ich hatte ja GEPEÄS und kannte die Strecke gut genug, um zurück zu finden.
Georg's Bemerkung, dass der letzte beim Vorbeifahren eines Wartenden dies immer melden sollte, wenn er sich sicher ist. Dumm war, dass ich dem letzten sagte dass noch einer kommen müsste und ihn damit unsicher machte...  
Frag mich nur, wie wir das mit den 50 Biker/innen im Venn hingekriegt haben !? Egal, sind ja alle wieder angekommen !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (4. Juli 2005)

Auch von mir etwas Lobhudelei auf den kleinen Eifelcross von gestern. 

Strecke war ja bekannt, macht mit Begleitung aber deutlich mehr Spaß und die Rollstrecke ab Einruhr kam mir nach zweiwöchiger Radabstinenz auch entgegen. (Tour plus ca. 50 km An- und Abfahrt)  
Wieder ein hervorragender Fotoservice, da lohnt sich doch das beste Leibchen anzuziehen  und Respekt an Pink Floyd, der das Ganze mit seinem Crossrad bewältigt hat; das nächste Mal nehme ich auch meinen Cyclocrosser. 

Da ich gestern ohne elektronische Spielkram unterwegs war, könnte mir einer den Track (OVL oder PCX5) zumailen?

Noch ein kleiner Hinweis in eigener Sache, der nächste hausgemachte Eifelmarathon 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## cyberp (4. Juli 2005)

Was den Track betrifft schließe ich mich Michael an. Ich hatte zwar mein elektronisches Spielzeug dabei, aber die Trackaufzeichnung war deaktiviert   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wäre nett, wenn mir den einer zumailen könnte.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## XCRacer (4. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich gestern ohne elektronische Spielkram unterwegs war, könnte mir einer den Track (OVL oder PCX5) zumailen?
> 
> Noch ein kleiner Hinweis in eigener Sache, der nächste hausgemachte Eifelmarathon


Ich lade die Tour in den nächsten Tagen auf www.mtb.tourfinder.net hoch und aktualisiere auch die Seite Rufeifelcross auf meiner HP.

Deinen Eifelmarathon halte ich mal im Auge. Werde dann ggf. mit dem Rad zum Treff kommen und mich später dann irgendwo (WBTS?) wieder ausklinken. Sollte ich mitfahren, trage ich mich selbstverständlich vorher ein!


----------



## rpo35 (4. Juli 2005)

OVL, TRK & TXT vorher gekürzt auf knappe 600 Wegpunkte.
Vom Bahnhof Blankenheim bis Eschweiler Parkplatz (Jülicherstrasse).

Grüsse
Ralph

Edit: Bin ja selbst noch GPS-Neuling und hab eben nochmal bischen gelesen. Im Handbuch (Legend) steht unter Speicher, das er PLatz für 10 Tracks mit je 250 Wegpunkten hat. Was passiert beim Import von Tracks mit mehr Wegpunkten ?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (4. Juli 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> steht unter Speicher, das er PLatz für 10 Tracks mit je 250 Wegpunkten hat. Was passiert beim Import von Tracks mit mehr Wegpunkten ?



Ich glaube er kappt die Punkte auf 250. Aber sag mal. Wer fährt oder plant denn mit Wegpunkten ?  Ich fahre nur nach Trackpunkte.

Wegpunkte: Das sind einzelne markante Punkte wie zum Beispiel Kreuzungen, Passhöhen, Gasthäuser oder Kirchen, die einen Namen und Kommentar haben können und die man mit der Funktion "Goto" oder "Gehe zu" per Luftlinie anpeilen kann (Kompass-Seite des GPS-Empfängers). Wegpunkte haben ein Symbol (meist wählbar) und werden auch auf der Kartenseite des GPS-Empfängers angezeigt. Wegpunkte sind für Biker dort sinnvoll, wo sie einem auf dem Track bestimmte Kreuzungen oder Abzweige anzeigen, die für die Navigation wichtig sind, oder wo sie Passhöhen, Einkehrstationen und Wasserstellen markieren, deren Entfernung von der derzeitigen Position für die Kräfteeinteilung interessant sind.

Schau mal hier    GPS 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (4. Juli 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube er kappt die Punkte auf 250. Aber sag mal. Wer fährt oder plant denn mit Wegpunkten ? Ich fahre nur nach Trackpunkte....


Aha...und bei den "Trackpunkten" gibts keine Begrenzung ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (4. Juli 2005)

Sorry das ich Euren GPS-Chat unterbreche, lese aber selber sehr interresiert mit. Habe auch noch ein Problem mit dem Trackrouting.

Hier noch schnell meine Fotos von gestern!

Da Jörg gerade online ist: Ich wollte gestern beim aufgespieltenTrack von Rene' die Trackback Funktion abspielen. Leider berechnete mir mein Garmin Legend c nur den Weg per Strasse. Laut Anleitung sollte er aber fragen ob er den Track nachfahren soll. Er hat aber einfach nicht gefragt. Hast Du vielleicht eine Ahnung? Ich denke das ist eine Einstellungssache, aber wo? Die Anleitung ist nicht der Renner!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (4. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein kleiner Hinweis in eigener Sache, der nächste hausgemachte Eifelmarathon


Hi Micha, wäre sehr gerne mitgefahren. Hoffe du fährst das nochmal. Ich bin mit Dirk S. & wahrscheinlich happy_user bei der ca. 8 Std. Singeltrailorgie    Dies Jahr wird es noch schwerer als letztes Jahr. Bester Marathon hier

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## cyberp (4. Juli 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Aha...und bei den "Trackpunkten" gibts keine Begrenzung ?


Doch, da gibt es auch eine Begrenzung. Der Etrex Legend kann 10 Tracks mit je max. 750 Punkten.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Deleted 18539 (4. Juli 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Aha...und bei den "Trackpunkten" gibts keine Begrenzung ?


Doch klar. Beim Legend sind das bei der Aufzeichnung einer Tour max. 10.000 Trackpunkte im Active Log. Und du kannst 10 Touren  a 750 Trackpunkte planen . Und die Wegpunkte nimmt man für die wichtigen Dinge im Leben   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (4. Juli 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du vielleicht eine Ahnung? Ich denke das ist eine Einstellungssache, aber wo? Die Anleitung ist nicht der Renner!



"Einstellungsmenü" dann "Routing" wählen und dann unter dem ersten Punkt "Führung" die Option Luftlinie einstellen.  Das müßte es gewesen sein.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Cheng (4. Juli 2005)

Danke für den kleinen GPS-Talk, werde es in den nächsten Tagen austesten.

Jetzt geh ich schlafen, Gute nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (4. Juli 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...Hier noch schnell meine Fotos von gestern!...


Noch 'nen Tip zum Thema Alben Männer: Ihr könnt die Sortierung vorgeben ! Geht nach dem Upload nochmal auf "Fotoalbum" > "Album Admin", beim entsprechenden Album auf "bearbeiten" klicken und unter Sortierung "Image Name" auswählen. Änderungen speichern, fetisch. Die Option "Latest" habe ich früher immer benutzt, geht aber meines Wissens derzeit nicht.

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Merci für die Gepeäs-Tips !


----------



## cyberp (5. Juli 2005)

Wo wir jetzt gerade so schön beim Thema GPS sind muss ich auch noch eine Frags loswerden   . Kann ich Fugawi irgendwie dazu bringen die Top50 Karte immer an einer bestimmten Position zu öffnen? Wenn ich die Karte öffne lande ich immer irgendwo in NRW und muss die Karte verschieben.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Cheng (5. Juli 2005)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wir jetzt gerade so schön beim Thema GPS sind muss ich auch noch eine Frags loswerden   . Kann ich Fugawi irgendwie dazu bringen die Top50 Karte immer an einer bestimmten Position zu öffnen? Wenn ich die Karte öffne lande ich immer irgendwo in NRW und muss die Karte verschieben.
> 
> Gruss
> Christian



Das ist ene Gute Frage!


----------



## rpo35 (5. Juli 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ene Gute Frage!


Nicht die Lösung, aber eine Möglichkeit: Wenn man eine(n) Route/Track lädt/importiert, öffnet Fugawi die entsprechende Karte dazu und der Track wird angezeigt. Eine andere Einstellmöglichkeit hab ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## Derk (5. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe diese auch mich interessierende Frage mal in den GPS-Thread eingestellt in der Hoffnung auf eine Lösung durch die dortigen Cracks. Es ist doch wirklich ärgerlich, immer die Karte von Iserlohn an den Rhein verschieben zu müssen.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## XCRacer (9. Juli 2005)

Damit dieser Thread nicht auf Seite Zwei verschwindet, ein kleines Rätsel für die Heimattreuen. Ich war heute rund um Eschweiler unterwegs. Nicht allzu lange, denn ich wollte ja auch die heutige Etappe der TdF verfolgen. War ja auch sehr spannend!

Wer errät, wo das Foto gemacht wurde, erhält drei HKP (Heimatkundepunkte) . Gefragt ist der Name der Straße, bzw. der Name des Weges 
Als kleine Hilfe die ovl im Anhang.





Grüüüße


----------



## Cheng (10. Juli 2005)

Bei uns waren es heute  nur 50km , aber das Denkmal haben wir nicht gefunden. Werde die Tour von XCRacer aber in den nächsten Tagen abfahren und des Rätsels Lösung finden. Übrigens keine schlechte Idee, wer also herausfindet wo das Denkmal sich befindet, darf ein neues Rätsel einfügen.  Immer schön die Augen offen halten und die Digicam mitnehmen.

@XCRacer:schicke mir die Datei doch bitte als .trt datei, dann ist es etwas einfacher!


----------



## XCRacer (10. Juli 2005)

Okay!


----------



## PacMan (13. Juli 2005)

Spontane Radtour heute abend... irgendwer Interesse?
Ich mach keinen Termin, da Uhrzeit und Strecke noch ausgehandelt werden müssen...
Frühester Start: 18:30 Uhr. Später wäre besser.

*edit*: noch keine Reaktion - natürlich, war ja viel zu kurzfristig. Also mach ich's jetzt fest: 19:00 Abfahrt am Eschweiler Hauptbahnhof. Wer da ist, darf mit!


----------



## Cheng (20. Juli 2005)

Jetzt wurde es wirklich knapp, fast wären wir auf die 2.Seite gerutscht!  

Für alle die Interesse haben.

Habe noch ein paar "LiveStrong" Armbänder zuviel. gebe Sie zum Selbstkostrenpreis ab. Wer möchte einfach melden.

Wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (21. Juli 2005)

Geht am Samstag was? Ich stelle mich gerne aus Aushilfstourguide zur Verfügung


----------



## cyberp (21. Juli 2005)

Bei mir geht in den nächsten Wochen nix   . Hatte eine ziemlich böse  Entzündung in der Hand die aufgeschnitten werden musste. Nun ist Ruhe und hoffentlich schnelle Heilung angesagt.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Cheng (21. Juli 2005)

Na dann erst mal Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. Juli 2005)

Auch von mir gute Besserung.
Ich verabschiede mich für die nächsten 10 Tage. Fahre zum Biken in den Nationalpark Tauern.    

@Cheng, wie klappt es mit dem Garmin ?

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## talybont (22. Juli 2005)

jemand Interesse, diesen Samstag die Singletrails der Brunssumer Heide unter die Stollen zu nehmen? Treffpunkt wäre der Grenzübergang Alt-Merkstein / Haanrade. Da kann man gut Parken und ist in unter 15 Minuten auf den Trails. Wäre was für 14:00 Uhr.

cu,
Armin


----------



## talybont (22. Juli 2005)

ach was solls. Ich stell nun auch mal was rein.

Mit den Worten eines bösen alten Mannes  :

EINTRAGEN MARSCH MARSCH!!!
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1044

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Cheng (22. Juli 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> ach was solls. Ich stell nun auch mal was rein.
> 
> Mit den Worten eines bösen alten Mannes  :
> 
> ...



Hy Armin,

leider eine Woche zu früh, morgen muss meine Frau arbeiten und kommt erst gegen 14:30 nach Hause. Vor 15:30 würde ich es nicht schaffen bis H'rath. Ich denke das ich mit Jürgen morgen eine Asphaltrunde drehen werde. Wir machen es Wetterabhängig.

@spitfire4: 
Danke der Nachfrage, der Tip von Dir war gut, jetzt geht auch die Routenfunktion. Mein Garmin freut sich auch schon auf die Karnischen Alpen. In drei Wochen ist es soweit. Dir natürlich auch einen schönen Urlaub und komm "heil" wieder. Wird nochmal Zeit für eine gemeinsame Tour. Wird aber wohl September werden.


----------



## RS-Hunter (22. Juli 2005)

Hallo Ihr Daheimgebliebenen,

Melde mich aus dem Urlaub aus Hermagor, Kärnten. Eine kleine Morgenrunde vorm Frühstück habe ich bisher erst gemacht. "Meine" kleine Hausrunde über Blumenheim-Radnigforst-Wünschelrouten Wanderweg-zurück auf'n Guggenberg. Meine Bestzeit (ich meine etwas um die 15 min.) von der Post bis Norbert habe ich nicht ganz unterbieten können, bin aber auch noch nicht bis ans Limit gegangen.    >> da geht noch was ...

@Cheng: Teste also gerade mal das Internetcafe im Ort. Toller Service, surfen für Lau, evtl. "a Cafe" und schon geht's los.  

Bis die Tage

schöne Grüsse an alle aus Hermagor

Cu Georg


----------



## RS-Hunter (22. Juli 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wurde es wirklich knapp, fast wären wir auf die 2.Seite gerutscht!
> 
> Für alle die Interesse haben.
> 
> ...




Falls Du nicht alle los werden solltes, ich nehme eins !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ricki (22. Juli 2005)

Hallo Armin,

hab' mich gerade als Mitfahrer für Morgen eingetragen,war aber leider ein Versehen.Kann morgen überhaupt nicht.
Wenn Du fahren solltest,viel Spass.Vieleicht kappt's beim nächstenmal.

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## XCRacer (22. Juli 2005)

> schöne Grüsse an alle aus Hermagor



Schöne Grüße zurück!

Freue dich auf die Heimkehr, denn ich habe diese Woche wieder einen kleinen aber feinen Trail entdeckt


----------



## XCRacer (22. Juli 2005)

Ricki schrieb:
			
		

> hab' mich gerade als Mitfahrer für Morgen eingetragen,war aber leider ein Versehen.


Mach kann sich auch wieder austragen!


----------



## Cheng (23. Juli 2005)

Jürgen und ich haben uns heute nachmittag mit den MTB's auf die Stollen gemacht. Richtung Holland wollten wir fahren und es ging über Aldenhoven, Alsdorf, Würselen durchs Wurmtal nach Herzogenrath und in Kerkrade über die Grenze. Weiter Richtung Simpelveld wo wir uns dann eine kleine Pause mit Cappucino und Aprikosenfladen gönnten. Weiter Richtung Bochholtz  nach Vetschau, Laurensberg über die Grenze wieder nach Deutschland. Zurück ging es dann über Würselen Merzbrück direkt nach Eschweiler.
Am Ende standen 86km, knapp 500Hm mit einem Schnitt von 22,5km/h.

Hier noch ein paar Fotos! 

Doch eine Frage stelle ich mir schon, warum können eigentlich diese Schmalreifen-Rennradfahrer keinen Mountainbiker Grüßen. Irgenwie verstehe ich das nicht.


----------



## Happy_User (24. Juli 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Doch eine Frage stelle ich mir schon, warum können eigentlich diese Schmalreifen-Rennradfahrer keinen Mountainbiker Grüßen. Irgenwie verstehe ich das nicht.



Moin,

mach einmal den gegen Test: Grüße als Schmalreifen einen Stollenfahrer.  Du wirst Überrascht sein.

Grüße

 HU


----------



## XCRacer (24. Juli 2005)

Rennradfahrer sind eben bessere Menschen... 

Respekt vor Jürgen, das er als eingefleischter Rennradler aus Solidarität zu dir das MTB gewählt hat. Seid doch eh nur Straße gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (24. Juli 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Respekt vor Jürgen, das er als eingefleischter Rennradler aus Solidarität zu dir das MTB gewählt hat. Seid doch eh nur Straße gefahren.



Jo, war nur Straße, da ich aber kein RR besitze wäre es sicherlich zu ungleich gewesen wenn er RR und ich MTB gefahren wäre. Ist eine sehr schöne Tour gewesen. Könnte man mit dem Rennrad auch sehr gut fahren. Wenn Interresse besteht, habe die GPS Aufzeichnung abgespeichert. Leider habe ich auf dem GPS keine Topo Karte von Holland!  
Besonders das kleine Cafe' in der Nähe von Simpelveld war richtig urig. Ein kleiner umgebauter Bauernhof.


----------



## Cheng (26. Juli 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Damit dieser Thread nicht auf Seite Zwei verschwindet, ein kleines Rätsel für die Heimattreuen. Ich war heute rund um Eschweiler unterwegs. Nicht allzu lange, denn ich wollte ja auch die heutige Etappe der TdF verfolgen. War ja auch sehr spannend!
> 
> Wer errät, wo das Foto gemacht wurde, erhält drei HKP (Heimatkundepunkte) . Gefragt ist der Name der Straße, bzw. der Name des Weges
> Als kleine Hilfe die ovl im Anhang.
> ...



Feierabend-Runde am Mittwoch.

Morgen wollte ich mit Jürgen los und die Einheimichen-Punkte von XCRacer einsacken!  

Los geht es bei mir gegen 17:30 auf der Jülicher Str. Richtung Aldenhoven um dort Jürgen abzuholen.Dann zurück nach Dürwiss die von XCRacer eingetragene Tour nachfahren. Da die Uhrzeit nicht ganz genau bestimmt werden kann, trage ich keinen Termin ein, wer aber flexibel ist und Lust hat, einfach hier im Thread melden.


----------



## XCRacer (26. Juli 2005)

Hab ja schon zugesagt!

Noch was für die Heimattreuen?

Eh! Wer das nicht kennt, wird ausgewiesen! (3 Punkte)


----------



## rpo35 (26. Juli 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ja schon zugesagt!
> 
> Noch was für die Heimattreuen?
> 
> Eh! Wer das nicht kennt, wird ausgewiesen! (3 Punkte)


Muß ich Belgier das auch kennen ?...


----------



## PacMan (27. Juli 2005)

Verdammt, ich (er-)kenne es nicht! Dabei ist das ja nun wirklich markant genug. Hast du nicht noch 'ne hochauflösende Version von dem Bild, so dass man das Strassenschild links entziffern kann!?!  
Oder ist das eventuell doch dieses Anwesen in Weisweiler? Ich mein zwar, das hätte nicht so 'nen schönen Eingang, aber bin mir im Moment nicht sicher.


----------



## XCRacer (27. Juli 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Oder ist das eventuell doch dieses Anwesen in Weisweiler?


Du bist verdammt nah drann 

Und Cheng hat heute auf unserer Feierabendrunde das Rätsel von letzter Woche gelöst. Naja, wer weiß ob wir den "Köttenicher Weg" gefunden hätten, wenn wir uns auf Chengs GPS-Talent verlassen hätten. 

Aber egal, es war eine feine Runde. Der Straßenanteil war zwar für eine MTB-Tour recht hoch (wir haben Jürgen in Aldenhoven abgeholt), aber 57km in 2:45h sprechen wohl für sich.


----------



## Cheng (27. Juli 2005)

Feierabendrunde mit JJ und XCRacer!

Heute wollten wir uns die Einheimischenpunkte von XCRacer einsacken. Gesagt, Getan. Von Dürwiss aus fuhren Rene' und ich erst einmal Richtung Aldenhoven um Jürgen abzuholen. Der war natürlich noch nicht fertig und flirtete mit dem Eisverkäufer vor seinem Salon. Während er sich dann doch umzog wurden wir von seiner Freundin vor dem Haus verwöhnt.  
Zurück bis Eschweiler ging es an der Inde lang über Weisweiler, Bowenberger Wald, Korkus bis hin zum Köttinger Weg wo die Punkte eingefahren wurden. Weiter über Gressenich, Süssendell, Josefkreuz runter nach Schevenhütte wieder hoch zur Wolfsfarm durch Gressenich über den Omerbach nach Hause. Dort noch ein Weizenbier zum Abschluss, bevor die dunklen Wolken und Donner Jürgen und Rene' schnell nach Hause trieben.

Am Ende waren es 58km, 440 Hm und ein Schnitt von 21,3km/h.

Bilder kommen sicher von Rene'!


----------



## rpo35 (27. Juli 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...*Der* war natürlich noch nicht fertig und *flirtete mit dem Eisverkäufer* vor seinem Salon. Während er sich dann doch umzog wurden wir* von seiner Freundin vor dem Haus verwöhnt*.  ...


Meinst Du, dass jemand der euch/uns nicht kennt und das liest, zu einer Tour mit euch/uns kommen würde...? 
Gab's keinen Regen ? Ich wollte gegen 16 Uhr in Roetgen los, aber es wurde ziemlich dunkel und das Gewitter ist jetzt noch über uns...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (28. Juli 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Gab's keinen Regen ?


Während der Tour hat es nur gelegentlich gefisselt. Der große Regen kam erst am abend. Würgen gerne mal wissen, ob JJ es trocken bis nach Hause geschafft hat.


----------



## RS-Hunter (29. Juli 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Grüße zurück!




Hi @ all,

bin heute morgen wieder wohlbehalten in der Heimat angekommen, leider ist der Urlaub schon wieder vorbei   ... aber nichts destotrotz freue ich mich schon wieder auf die neuen Trails von XCRacer 





			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Freue dich auf die Heimkehr, denn ich habe diese Woche wieder einen kleinen aber feinen Trail entdeckt



habe neben der Erholung auch etwas die Zeit genutzt und mein MTB ausgeführt und nebenbei einige hm gesammelt,... Besonderer sportlicher Leckerbissen war der lokale Klassiker "Auffahrt zur Egger-Alm" was Ende diesen Monats wieder als Rennen ausgetragen wird >> 8 km, 750 hm vorgelegte Bestzeit 35 min, konnte ich jedoch nicht ganz toppen   

meine Zeit lag bei knapp unter 55 min   

bis die Tage

P.S. Falls jemand Montag, 01.08.2005 nichts besseres vor hat; es steht die ultimative Rursee-Runde (> 120km, Tour 2004) mit JJ auf dem Programm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (29. Juli 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber 57km in 2:45h sprechen wohl für sich.



Warum hat das Foto mit JJ's Wade   die meisten zugriffe?  Irgendwie sehen die "überzüchtet" aus (ist was für Insider)


----------



## Cheng (29. Juli 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @ all,
> Besonderer sportlicher Leckerbissen war der lokale Klassiker "Auffahrt zur Egger-Alm" was Ende diesen Monats wieder als Rennen ausgetragen wird >> 8 km, 750 hm vorgelegte Bestzeit 35 min, konnte ich jedoch nicht ganz toppen
> 
> meine Zeit lag bei knapp unter 55 min



Hier der Link zum Rennen. 

Bin mal gespannt wie schnell die siese Jahr sind, ich werde es versuchen dieses Jahr unter 70 min. zu schaffen!


----------



## XCRacer (30. Juli 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Falls jemand Montag, 01.08.2005 nichts besseres vor hat; es steht die ultimative Rursee-Runde (> 120km, Tour 2004) mit JJ auf dem Programm



Hab Montag frei! Wenn ich mit darf, fahre ich gerne mit. Schreib' mir mal wann und wo Treff.

Grüüüße XCR


----------



## RS-Hunter (31. Juli 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hab Montag frei! Wenn ich mit darf, fahre ich gerne mit. Schreib' mir mal wann und wo Treff.
> 
> Grüüüße XCR



Latürnich darfst Du mitfahren, sonst hätte ich es ja nicht so breit getreten.
Insgeheim hoffe ich, dass Du uns die ein oder andere Alternative zeigen wirst.  

JJ will um 9:00 Uhr bei mir sein. Falls das Wetter absolut nicht mitspielen sollte müssen wir kurz fonieren.

Also bis dann
Cu 2morrow


----------



## RS-Hunter (31. Juli 2005)

Ach übrigens, 

Gestern bin ich zusammen mit Cheng auch noch eine Runde gefahren. Der Rest der Meute hatte sich ja anderweitig amüsiert.   

So sind wir wie üblich Eschweiler-Hamisch-S'hütte-Gottfriedskreuz-über "Umwege" zum Kartoffelbaum-Solchbachtal-Patternoster bis Hasselbachgraben-Hasselbachgraben bis 3lägerbachtalsperre-Rott-Mulartshütte-Venwegen-Vicht-Mausbach-Gressenich-Hamich-und zurück nach Hause.  ca. 3 Std. Fahrzeit, guter 19er Schnitt und nicht ganz 60km

War mal wieder nett, etwas flachere Anstiege zu haben   

Schönes Rest WE


----------



## XCRacer (31. Juli 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> JJ will um 9:00 Uhr bei mir sein. Falls das Wetter absolut nicht mitspielen sollte müssen wir kurz fonieren.


Alle klaar. Sollte sich was ändern, kannst du mich ja morgen früh anbimmeln.

Wegen dem Wetter bin ich aber zuversichtlich:
_"Am Montag setzt sich die Sonne im Tagesverlauf immer besser gegen Wolken und örtlich Frühnebelfelder durch. Die Temperatur steigt bei schwachem bis mäßigem Wind aus West bis Nordwest auf 21 bis 23, in der Eifel auf 19 bis 20 Grad."_


----------



## RS-Hunter (31. Juli 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen dem Wetter bin ich aber zuversichtlich:
> _"Am Montag setzt sich die Sonne im Tagesverlauf immer besser gegen Wolken und örtlich Frühnebelfelder durch. Die Temperatur steigt bei schwachem bis mäßigem Wind aus West bis Nordwest auf 21 bis 23, in der Eifel auf 19 bis 20 Grad."_



Das bedeutet gutes Bikewetter


----------



## RS-Hunter (1. August 2005)

Heute stand die große ultimative Rursee-Tour mit JJ an. Zu uns gesellte sich noch der Lokalmatador XCRacer. Die Konstellation versprach ein heißer Ritt zu werden. Im letzten Jahr konnte JJ die Tour zu seinen Gunsten entscheiden, ab Kersternich hatten meine Beine schlapp gemacht und konnten mich nur noch mit schwacher Leistung bis nach Hause bringen.   

Also heute die mögliche Revanche. Sollte dies gelingen, bei einer solchen Besetzung??? Um 9:00 Uhr trafen wir uns in Dürwiß und fuhren wie üblich über Omerbach, Hamich nach Shütte und dort über die Staumauer zum Rennweg. Da eine Streckenlänge von weit über 100 km geplant war, fuhren wir den Rennweg (hier zeigte sich JJ bereits von seiner starken Seite und zog auf gleicher Augenhöhe und zügigem Tempo mit XCRacer den Rennweg hinauf; mir blieb erstmal nichts anderes übrig, als hinterher zu radeln) bis Großhau, von dort nach Kleinhau, um dort die schnelle Abfahrt bis nach Obermaubach zu nehmen. Bei dieser Abfahrt konnte ich im Gegensatz zu JJ meine Abfahrtsstärke ausspielen.    So flogen XCRacer und ich im Tiefflug Richtung Obermaubach, beinahe wäre es zu eine Kollision mit einem entgegenkommenden MTB-Opi gekommen. Aber: et hätt noch en's jott jejange! In Obermaubach querten wir die Staumauer, wobei uns bei einem Gulli auffiel, dass dieser keinen Deckel hatte. Glücklicherweise trafen wir einen Schutzmann, bei dem wir vorschriftsmäßig Meldung machten. Nun brachte uns der RUR-Weg (Rur-Ufer-Radweg) über Kallerbenden nach Brück, wo die nächste Bergwertung zwischen JJ und XCRacer ausgetragen wurde; mir blieb wieder mal nichts anderes übrig, als hinterher zu radeln (bloß nicht zu früh auspowern!  ). Ab Abenden hatte XCRacer eine schöne Alternative zum RUR-Weg und führte uns einen schönen Waldpfad hinauf, ich will mich ja nicht immer wiederholen, aber die nächste Bergwertung zwischen JJ und XCRacer wurde ausgetragen; mir blieb wieder mal nichts anderes übrig, als hinterher zu radeln (bloß nicht zu früh auspowern!  ). Im Anschluss eine schöne, etwas kniffelige Abfahrt, u.a. über ein paar Stufen und feuchte, moosbewachsene, in der Schräge liegende Gesteinsplatten. Es waren also wieder meine Geländefahrkünste, mit denen ich JJ abhängen konnte.    Aber diese feuchte, moosbewachsene, in der Schräge liegende Gesteinsplatte brachte mich jäh zu Fall. Glücklicherweise nur ein paar Hautabschürfungen. JJ konnte nachfolgend diese Passage ohne Sturz meistern, einen Pluspunkt für ihn.   In Heimbach angekommen entschlossen wir uns, uns einen Cappuccino zu erlauben. Die Auswahl des Eiscafés sollte uns auch nicht enttäuschen. Nach etwas Wartezeit kam ein junges, hübsches Mädel   , um unsere Bestellung aufzunehmen und anschließend die drei Cappuccinos zu servieren. Da leuchteten natürlich bei allen wieder die Augen!   Nach der Stärkung ging es weiter Richtung Kloster Mariawald. Auf der Strecke zum historischen Wasserwerk führt ein Weg, erst etwas breiter, später recht schmal, steil hinauf zum Ehrenfriedhof. Und was soll ich sagen, die nächste Bergwertung zwischen JJ und XCRacer wurde ausgetragen; mir blieb wieder mal nichts anderes übrig, als hinterher zu radeln (bloß nicht zu früh auspowern!  ). Aber was geschah nun? JJ hatte mit der Länge des Anstiegs nicht gerechnet und musste sein Tempo reduzieren und blieb nach einigen weiteren Metern schimpfend am *rsch geleckt!    stehen. Nun sollte sich meine Schinderei (stundenlanges stupides Bergauf kurbeln) während des Urlaubs bezahlt machen.    Das erste Mal konnte ich im Berg an JJ vorbeiziehen und ließ mir dies bis zum Ende des Weges auch nicht mehr abnahmen. Also doch, JJ kocht auch nur mit Wasser  , auch wenn seine Waden leicht überzüchtet erscheinen. Von nun an sollte ich bei jedem Anstieg mit JJ gut mit- bzw. vorweg fahren können. Ich hatte seine übermäßige Kraft am Berg brechen können. Wir fuhren nun über den Kermeter Richtung Paulushof, um von dort nach Rurberg zu gelangen. Von hier ein kleiner Knipp hinauf Richtung Seifenauel. Dieser anfängliche kleine Knipp, bei dem JJ versuchte wieder zu kontern, entpuppte sich hinter der nächsten Kurve als extrem steiler, mit groben Schotter bestückter Anstieg. Und ich konnte nun wieder JJ davon ziehen. Anschließend ging es über Rauchenauel zur Ölmühle. Der nächste Anstieg nach Kesternich stand bevor. Nun war es ein leichtes für mich JJ nach belieben in Schach zu halten. Am Friedhof Kesternich füllten wir nochmals unsere Trinkreserven auf, um nach Simmerath zu fahren. Dort gönnten wir uns eine erneute Pause mit einer Tasse Kaffee, etwas Gebäck   bzw. Cola, damit die angegriffenen Akkus aufzufüllen. Von hier aus führte uns der Weg zur Kalltalsperre. Nach der Staumauer zeigte sich die nächste Überraschung. Der sowieso schon anstrengende Anstieg, war erneut mit einer neuen Dreck- und losen Schotterschicht bedeckt worden. Am Jägerhaus angekommen, fuhren wir von Raffelsbrand über Kartoffelbaum zum Gottfriedkreuz. Von dort zum Forsthaus Süssendell, um dort Richtung Gressenich abzubiegen. Und nun sollte es wie gewohnt über Hamich entlang des Omerbaches nach Eschweiler gehen. Entlang des Omerbaches startete XCRacer nochmals zu einer schnellen Trailjagd. Ich war in der glücklichen Lage, an seinem Hinterrad kleben zu können. Am Ende dieser Speedpassage meinte XCRacer mit einem kleinen Lächeln    zu mir, Ich glaub diesesmal konntest Du die Tour für Dich entscheiden! Mit etwas Stolz   über die geglückte Revanche, fuhren wir noch bis zu unserem Ausgangspunkt. XCRacer und ich gönnten uns nun noch einen kühlen Hopfenmineraldrink.  

Abschließend noch die Fakten: ca. 112 km, ca. 5 Std. Fahrzeit, woraus eine Durchschnittliche Geschwindigkeit von über 21 km/h folgt.   Zu den Höhenmeter könnte XCRacer vielleicht etwas sagen.

In diesem Sinne, bis zur nächsten Tour!


----------



## XCRacer (1. August 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Höhenmeter könnte XCRacer vielleicht etwas sagen.


Toller Bericht! Habe herzhaft gelacht 

Es waren 1457Hm. Alles recht gut fahrbar, da wir lange Asfalt- und Schotterpassagen eingebaut hatten. Es gibt nur zwei Stellen, an denen "Ungeübte" absteigen. 

Bei dem Schnitt gibt's natürlich keine Bilder. Waren ja nicht zum Spaß unterwegs!

Den Track findet man auf meiner HP. Dann allerdings auf einen Rundkurs zusammen gekürzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (1. August 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> ...Nach der Staumauer zeigte sich die nächste Überraschung. Der sowieso schon anstrengende Anstieg, war erneut mit einer neuen Dreck- und losen Schotterschicht bedeckt worden...


Blödsinn; nur das unterste Stück ist beigemacht worden und danach ist der komplette Weg endlich ordentlich verdichtet worden...

Cooler Bericht..., hab mich köstlich amüsiert...aber wo bleiben die Bilder ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (1. August 2005)

Arbeiten gehen kann so schön sein.


----------



## RS-Hunter (1. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Blödsinn; nur das unterste Stück ist beigemacht worden und danach ist der komplette Weg endlich ordentlich verdichtet worden...



Du hast natürlich Recht; aber die waren, als wir dort vorbei kamen, auch noch zu Gange. Naja, ordentlich verdichtet!? Aber ich will ja gar nicht jammern, im Urlaub musste ich mich mit ganz anderen Schotterwegen plagen.   



			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Cooler Bericht..., hab mich köstlich amüsiert...


Danke, Danke!  
Selbst das Schreiben hat mir viel Spass gemacht, wenn man schon als Sieger aus der Tour heraus geht!   



			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> aber wo bleiben die Bilder ?


 Ich verweise auf >> 





			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem Schnitt gibt's natürlich keine Bilder. Waren ja nicht zum Spaß unterwegs!





			
				Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Arbeiten gehen kann so schön sein.


 hat sich JJ am Schluss bestimmt auch gedacht


----------



## cyberp (1. August 2005)

Super Bericht   



			
				Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Arbeiten gehen kann so schön sein.


Krank sein auch   . Aber ich die Hand macht Fortschritte und ich habe die leise Hoffnung, dass ich in spätestens zwei Wochen wieder am Start bin.

Gruss
Christian

@XCRacer
Finde ich super, dass Du die Touren als GPS-Download auf deine Homepage stellst


----------



## rpo35 (1. August 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bei dem Schnitt gibt's natürlich keine Bilder. Waren ja nicht zum Spaß unterwegs!...


Pah, ihr Weicheier......ich hab sogar beim Saarschleifen Marathon ein paar Bilder wärend der Fahrt gemacht...


----------



## talybont (5. August 2005)

Moin,

wie sieht es diesen Samstag aus? Will jemand mit auf die Trails der Brunssumer Heide? Es lohnt sich!!!


mfg,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (5. August 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> wie sieht es diesen Samstag aus? Will jemand mit auf die Trails der Brunssumer Heide? Es lohnt sich!!!
> 
> ...


Mal schauen Armin; Interesse hätte ich schon, weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich es zeitlich schaffe. Und die Wetterprognosen sind ja auch eher bescheiden... Wo ist den Grenzübergang Alt-Merkstein und gibts dort 'nen Parkplatz ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (5. August 2005)

Ich werde morgen V.d.H. los fahren. Autofahren ist mir derzeit zu teuer! 

Cheng? RS-Hunter? -Gibt's 'nen Termin?


----------



## talybont (5. August 2005)

Hallo Ralph,

der Grenzübergang Alt-Merkstein hat ausreichend Parkmöglichkeiten.
Wie kommt man dahin:
A 44 Ausfahrt Broichweiden --> Herzogenrath --> 2. Ampel hinter Shell in Herzogenrath links (parallel zu Bahnlinie) --> Kreisverkehr links (unter Brücke durch) und man ist da!
Alternativ kann man sich auch in Landgraaf an der Skihalle treffen (15:00 Uhr passt dann).


mfg,
Armin


----------



## XC_Racer (5. August 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Cheng? RS-Hunter? -Gibt's 'nen Termin?


Ich könnte eine Tour in das Wurmtal  anbieten. ca.45km


----------



## rpo35 (5. August 2005)

XC_Racer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte eine Tour in das Wurmtal  anbieten. ca.45km


Fängst du wieder die Spielchen mit deiner gespaltenen Persönlichkeit an ?......Fahrt ihr 2 nur...nass sollt ihr werden...


----------



## Cheng (5. August 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde morgen V.d.H. los fahren. Autofahren ist mir derzeit zu teuer!
> 
> Cheng? RS-Hunter? -Gibt's 'nen Termin?




Ich habe seit Mittwoch nen Diesel!!!  

Habe wieder überlegt bei Armin mitzufahren, glaube aber dieses zeitlich nicht zu schaffen. Von RS-Hunter habe ich noch nichts gehört. Mir würde dann die Wurmtalrunde entgegen kommen ( Sorry Armin   ). Wenn XCRacer 14:30 Uhr ab Dürwiss nicht zu spät ist!


----------



## rpo35 (5. August 2005)

Na ich glaube bei den Wetteraussichten starte ich auch, wenn überhaupt, v.d.h.

Trotzdem allen viel Spaß; vor allem XCRacer & XC_Racer...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (5. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem allen viel Spaß; vor allem XCRacer & XC_Racer...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Wenn man mit Ihm redet kommt er einem gar nicht so vor, oder?


----------



## XCRacer (5. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> XCRacer & XC_Racer...


Ist ja gut! War bei meinem Vater im Büro und hab mich falsch eingeloggt


----------



## rpo35 (5. August 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja gut! War bei meinem Vater im Büro und hab mich falsch eingeloggt


Ja, wir wissen das...lass uns doch was lästern......kann sein, dass ich mich morgen irgendwo spontan melde...je nach Wetter !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (6. August 2005)

XC_Racer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte eine Tour in das Wurmtal  anbieten. ca.45km



Moin,

na dann würde ich mich heute spontan für's Wurmtal entscheiden, wg. der Zeit ... ,denn die Arbeitswelt hat mich wieder   

Die von Cheng vorgeschlagene Zeit ist auch für mich i.O.! Was ist mit JJ? Ne kleine Runde zum Wiedereinstieg wäre doch genau das Richtige für ihn?   

Posted mal was.

RS-Hunter is watching you!


----------



## rpo35 (6. August 2005)

Mahlzeit,

also ich fahre heute mal nix; mal sehen, was morgen geht. Geh bei dem Wetter lieber mit den Kids in's Kino !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (6. August 2005)

Ich bin zurück. Hab schon mal die Wege im Wurmtal ausgekundschaftet. Alles schneefrei 

Sollte sich das Wetter nicht verschlechtern, bin ich um 14:30Uhr bei Cheng.

Solange halte ich das hier im Auge, denn das hier liest sich nicht besonders gut.

Ich poste spätestens um 14Uhr, ob ich dabei bin.


----------



## XCRacer (6. August 2005)

Update: Treffe mich um 14:30 bei Georg in Dürwiß. Fahren dann JJ in Hoengen abholen und machen die Wurmtaltour.


----------



## on any sunday (6. August 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin zurück. Hab schon mal die Wege im Wurmtal ausgekundschaftet. Alles schneefrei
> 
> Sollte sich das Wetter nicht verschlechtern, bin ich um 14:30Uhr bei Cheng.
> 
> ...




Auf solche Wetterseiten verläß du dich, die so einen Mist verzapfen?   

Bauernregel des Tages

Ist's in der ersten Augustwoche heiss, so bleibt der Winter lange heiss.


----------



## XCRacer (6. August 2005)

Nach der Wettervorhersage des WDR konnte man heute die Uhr stellen 
Morgens bewölkt, zum Nachmittag kurze sonnige Abschnitte mit vereinzelten Regenschauern bei ca.16Grad.

*Zur Tour:* Für heute war mal etwas anderes vorgesehen. Der Premium-Guide RS-Hunter des Kaffee-und-Kuchen-Treff Omerbach hielt sich am heutigen Samstag dezent in dem Hintergrund. Was wohl auch am Fernbleiben des Stammeshäuptling Cheng lag.

Also stand ich (XCRacer) in der Verantwortung eine würdige Tour zu veranstalten. So bin ich also die vorgesehene Runde durch das Wurmtal zwischen Würselen und Herzogenrath, bzw. das anschließend folgende Broichbachtal bis Alsdorf am morgen schon mal vor gefahren.

Als es ernst wurde, erschien dann RS-Hunter pünktlich um 14:30Uhr vor seiner Haustür. Als erstes Etappenziel stand Mariaweiler auf der Streckenskizze. Hier lasen wir den Kettenbär JJ auf. Noch deutlich gezeichnet von seiner Niederlage am letzten Montag schloß er sich uns kleinlaut an und wir machten uns auf dem Weg nach Würselen.

Im erweiterten Stadtgebiet vom besagten Würselen trafen wir dann auf talybont, der fast vor Vereinsamung in der Brunssumer Heide starb und in einem Akt der Verzweiflung das versprengte Grüppchen der drei Omerbacher entgegenfuhr.










So bogen wir also ab in den Stadtgarten, um das Wurmtal zu durchradeln. Wie erwartet, teilten wir uns dieses Kleinod mit Reitern, Joggern, Joggern an Stöcken und Hundehaltern. Die Heimatnähe von talybont war klar ersichtlich, den er sprintete an nahezu jedem Anstieg, wie frisch von der Leine gelassen, los. Der Verdacht lag nahe, das er möglicherweise die eine oder andere Ampulle zuviel gespritzt hat...

Kurz vor dem Broichbachtal bog Herr Talybont dann rechts ab und wir drei Überlebenden bikten dieses hinauf bis nach Alsdorf. Hier machte der bereits oben erwähnte KuKT-Omerbach seinen Namen alle Ehre und JJ lud uns zu seinen Eltern zum... RISCHTISCH! Kaffee und Kuchen ein.

Anschließend begleitete uns JJ noch ein Stückchen. RS-Hunter und ich ließen den Tag im Rahmen der Veranstaltung "Die 10km von Dürwiß" ausklingen. Die Skater sowie die 10km-Läufer absolvierten fünf Runden. Wir beide beließen es bei vier Runden (Bier) und fuhren so kurz nach Acht mit vor Kälte schlotternden Knien zurück zu unseren Wigwams.















Feine Runde (wie immer) mit angenehmer Pause bei Ma- und Pa-JJ, sowie kohlenhydratigen Ausklang (...wie (fast) immer)!

Das letzte Foto ist extra für JJ. Ich habe _keine_ Windräder geknipst, sondern einen A**** 

Ich hoffe mit diesem ironischen Verzällchen niemanden zu nahe getreten zu sein. Falls doch, es war mein zweites ich XC_Racer, welcher mich dazu genötigt hat 

Achja! Die Runde hatte etwa 53km. Bei mir mal zwei.
Alle Bilder im Album.


----------



## rpo35 (6. August 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...es war mein zweites ich XC_Racer, welcher mich dazu genötigt hat ...


Nett geschrieben René...ich saß im Kino und hab mich geärgert, dass es nicht geregnet hat...

Bis die Tage
Ralph


----------



## RS-Hunter (7. August 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *Zur Tour:* Für heute war mal etwas anderes vorgesehen. Der Premium-Guide RS-Hunter des Kaffee-und-Kuchen-Treff Omerbach


 ... ever et hätt' dir immer bei uns juut jeschmeckt...  



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Das letzte Foto ist extra für JJ. Ich habe _keine_ Windräder geknipst, sondern einen A****



... aber leider ist er ( der A****) nur zu früh ausgestiegen    



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe mit diesem ironischen Verzällchen niemanden zu nahe getreten zu sein. Falls doch, es war mein zweites ich XC_Racer, welcher mich dazu genötigt hat


 ... ja, ja so ist das mit der gespaltenen Persönlichkeit, aber Cheng meint gerade, dass Du das mit einer Kiste 0,33  Malzmühle wieder gut machen kannst   

@rpo: schade, hast'e Dich ein bischen mit dem Wetter verzockt, aber man muss ja auch mal was mit den kids unternehmen ...


----------



## rpo35 (7. August 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]: schade, hast'e Dich ein bischen mit dem Wetter verzockt, aber man muss ja auch mal was mit den kids unternehmen ...


Nabend,

ich war Heute mit spitfire4 im Ahrtal unterwegs...Null Regen...
Bildchen und so später !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (7. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> ich war Heute mit spitfire4 im Ahrtal unterwegs...Null Regen...
> Bildchen und so später !
> ...



Na, dann hast'e dich ja heute entschädigt ..., was ich so von den Tomburgern gelesen hab, muss dass dort auch super gut sein


----------



## Deleted 18539 (7. August 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Na, dann hast'e dich ja heute entschädigt ..., was ich so von den Tomburgern gelesen hab, muss dass dort auch super gut sein


Einfach Wahnsinn ist es da. Die Trails dort sind genau das richtige für dich   Und das Wetter war auch super. Es waren heute 50KM mit 1700 HM. Und dabei haben wir die große Schleife noch ausgelassen.
Wenige Impressionen 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Dirk S. (7. August 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach Wahnsinn ist es da. Die Trails dort sind genau das richtige für dich   Und das Wetter war auch super. Es waren heute 50KM mit 1700 HM. Und dabei haben wir die große Schleife noch ausgelassen.
> Wenige Impressionen
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...



Hallo Zusammen,
endlich ist hier mal wieder mehr los!  
Habe auf die heutige Tour schon bei der Konkurenz geantwortet.  
Bin ich froh, wenn der Köln Marathon vorbei ist.
Ich will endlich mal wieder so geile Trails runterschieben!   
Habe Heute die Ville erkundet. Natürlich zu Fuss.
Am Ende waren es 21,5 Km 105 hm. 

Jetzt muß ich aber nach den Nudeln schauen, noch einen schönen Sonntag!

Dirk


----------



## RS-Hunter (7. August 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Die Trails dort sind genau das richtige für dich   ...



schade, dass man von deinen super Touren erst leider immer nachher erfährt.   Also buche ich schon mal die nächste Tour bei Dir.

Mit dem Gardasee scheint es bei dir ja auch nicht zu klappen, bei deinen Terminen!

@Dirk_S


			
				Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> endlich ist hier mal wieder mehr los!  Dirk



Ich glaube, was dich hier so richtig interessiert hat, ist das Foto der Skaterin


----------



## rpo35 (7. August 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach Wahnsinn ist es da...


Nabend,

kann ich nur bestätigen !! Bin ja ziemlich spontan dazu gestossen und es hat sich voll gelohnt 
Das war mir doch ein Kurzbericht auf meiner Seite wert. Das absolute Highlight: Der Koppentrail; danke für das geile Bild Jörg......obwohl man ihn eigentlich anders herum fahren müsste. Aber das war ja Uwe schuld...
Hier geht's zum Bericht incl. Link zu meinen Bildern...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (7. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> kann ich nur bestätigen !! Bin ja ziemlich spontan dazu gestossen und es hat sich voll gelohnt
> Das war mir doch ein Kurzbericht auf meiner Seite wert. Das absolute Highlight: Der Koppentrail; danke für das geile Bild Jörg......obwohl man ihn eigentlich anders herum fahren müsste. Aber das war ja Uwe schuld...
> ...



Warum erinnert mich das Foto an den Pavianfelsen im Kölner Zoo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (7. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> kann ich nur bestätigen !! Bin ja ziemlich spontan dazu gestossen und es hat sich voll gelohnt
> Das war mir doch ein Kurzbericht auf meiner Seite wert. Das absolute Highlight: Der Koppentrail; danke für das geile Bild Jörg......obwohl man ihn eigentlich anders herum fahren müsste. Aber das war ja Uwe schuld...
> ...




Schöne Fotos  , macht Lust auf mehr...; und wie du schon sagst, die spontanen Touren ....


----------



## RS-Hunter (7. August 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Warum erinnert mich das Foto an den Pavianfelsen im Kölner Zoo.






ohne Worte


----------



## rpo35 (7. August 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Warum erinnert mich das Foto an den Pavianfelsen im Kölner Zoo.


Sind die Kölner Paviane anders als andere und haben schwarze Ärsche ?...Im Kölner Raum stimmt irgend etwas nicht...hattet ihr sauren Regen ?...


----------



## rpo35 (7. August 2005)

Achja, mit dem Highlight meinte ich eigentlich dieses:





Da sieht man auch den schwarzen Pavian-Arsch nicht...


----------



## XCRacer (7. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Da sieht man auch den schwarzen Pavian-Arsch nicht...


Ich wusste doch, das du auf schwarze Strumpfhosen stehst


----------



## rpo35 (7. August 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wusste doch, das du auf schwarze Strumpfhosen stehst


Findet meine Frau auch total geil...


----------



## RS-Hunter (7. August 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wusste doch, das du auf schwarze Strumpfhosen stehst



Ich glaub ihr seid im falschen Chat


----------



## XCRacer (7. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Findet meine Frau auch total geil...


DICH in schwarzer Strumpfhose
So so...


----------



## rpo35 (7. August 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub ihr seid im falschen Chat


Besser hier als im WBTS-Thread......so, und jetzt ist gut !


----------



## Cheng (7. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Besser hier als im WBTS-Thread......so, und jetzt ist gut !


Eigentlich reicht es wenn der Omerbach Thread als "Kaffee und Kuchen Thread" bezeichnet wird. ( Obwohl viele diese Besonderheit als gerne mitgenommen ansehen ).

Aber als Erotik-Chat würde ich dann doch eher auf "Fisch sucht Fahrrad" hinweisen!  

Ich werde Euch auf jeden Fall auch aus Österreich beobachten und meine Kommentare dazu schreiben.

Big Brother is watching You!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (7. August 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich reicht es wenn der Omerbach Thread als "Kaffee und Kuchen Thread" bezeichnet wird. ( Obwohl viele diese Besonderheit als gerne mitgenommen ansehen )


War auch als Kompliment gemeint! 

Wann bist du denn weg?
Müssen wir den Kasten Mühlenkölsch alleine trinken?


----------



## RS-Hunter (7. August 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> War auch als Kompliment gemeint!  (



Danke!!!!



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wann bist du denn weg?
> Müssen wir den Kasten Mühlenkölsch alleine trinken?



Ab Freitag dieser Woche, ich befürchte schon, es sei denn wir starten einen Kurztripp nach Hermagor (günstige Flüge unter www.hlx.com)


----------



## Cheng (7. August 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Ab Freitag dieser Woche, ich befürchte schon, es sei denn wir starten einen Kurztripp nach Hermagor (günstige Flüge unter www.hlx.com)



Das wäre denn doch einmal unter der Rubrik "Spontan" einzuordnen. Unterkunft wäre zu organisieren!  

Wie gesagt, am Freitag in der frühen Früh geht es los!


----------



## RS-Hunter (7. August 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre denn doch einmal unter der Rubrik "Spontan" einzuordnen. Unterkunft wäre zu organisieren!
> 
> Wie gesagt, am Freitag in der frühen Früh geht es los!



Somit wäre die Hinfahrt gesichert, und der Rückflug


----------



## Deleted 18539 (7. August 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> schade, dass man von deinen super Touren erst leider immer nachher erfährt.   Also buche ich schon mal die nächste Tour bei Dir.
> Mit dem Gardasee scheint es bei dir ja auch nicht zu klappen, bei deinen Terminen!


Sorry   , aber die Idee kam gestern Abend sehr spät wo ich gerade mit Ralph über GPS gemailt habe. Nächstes WE kann ich auch nicht da ich nach Malle fliege, und Ende August pack ich noch nen Bike-Highlight aus   Merke dir mal den 04.09.05 für ne schöne Tour vor    Ähmmm die anderen natürlich auch. 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Cheng (11. August 2005)

Hiermit möchte ich mich ganz offiziell in den Urlaub verabschieden.

In den nächsten 3 Wochen werde ich jede Menge Höhenluft zur Vermehrung der roten Blutkörperchen einatmen. Ich hoffe trotzdem das Ihr nicht zu viel von mir erwartet.  

Ich werde mich von Österreich sicherlich auch mal melden, schon allein damit es nicht wieder vorkommt fast auf die 2 Seite zu rutschen.  

Also bis denne und Euch schöne Touren in der Nordeifel und anderswo!


----------



## cyberp (11. August 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hiermit möchte ich mich ganz offiziell in den Urlaub verabschieden.


Dann wünsche ich einen schönen Urlaub


----------



## PacMan (11. August 2005)

Auch von mir "einen schönen Urlaub"!
Und wenn du zurück bist, haben wir hier auch endlich nochmal schönes Wetter   und fahren wieder regelmässig Touren!


----------



## RS-Hunter (12. August 2005)

Tach Zusammen,

habe mal für morgen einen Termin eingetragen. Es sollen viele Highlights gefahren werden.

Also, wer Lust, Laune und Zeit hat ... eintragen marsch, marsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (13. August 2005)

Hallo,

wo in Dürwiß trefft ihr euch  genau ?

Wenns zu hart wird, find ich bei der Strecke hoffentlich noch allein 
nach Haus   

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## RS-Hunter (13. August 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Zusammen,
> 
> habe mal für morgen einen Termin eingetragen. ...



Hi, Hi,

JJ hat sich für heute abgemeldet, muss glaub' ich auf 'nen Kindergeburtstag   , dann können wir auf jeden Fall es bergab nochmal so richtig krachen lassen...  

bis gleich, die Nudeln kochen schon...


----------



## XCRacer (13. August 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> ...dann können wir auf jeden Fall es bergab nochmal so richtig krachen lassen...


...und bergauf


----------



## HolyBen (13. August 2005)

So, ich habe die Tour mit den beiden Meistern der Singletrails überlebt. Hat echt riesig Spaß gemacht, auch wenn XCRacer und RSHunter in einer anderen Liga spielen.

@XCRacer @RSHunter: Warum ich Euch am Treffpunkt verpasst habe, erzähle ich persönlich, ist mir echt zu peinlich, dass hier zu posten.   

Ich hoffe, ihr habt nicht zu lange gewartet und das keine Rippe gebrochen ist. Danke noch mal für das geduldige Warten auf mich alten Mann.   

Bess demnäx
Bernd


----------



## RS-Hunter (13. August 2005)

Hi, Hi,

heute war uns der heilige Bernhard erschienen, aber wie das mit solchen Erscheinungen ist, man sieht sie nur für kurze Zeit und dann sind sie weg...  

ich hoffe nur das nichts schliemmes passiert ist; und ich bin froh, dass du wieder heile zu Hause bist.

Mit meiner Rippe muss ich mal schauen; schmerzte teilweise schon   

so jetzt muss ich erstmal noch etwas leckers kochen, melde mich dann später wieder....


----------



## rpo35 (13. August 2005)

Also ich tät jetzt mal gerne wissen, was passiert ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (13. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich tät jetzt mal gerne wissen, was passiert ist...



später, ich muss kochen, es sei denn XCR schreibt schon was, aber er hat auch schon gejammert


----------



## HolyBen (13. August 2005)

Also bei mir nix schlimmes, eben nur richtig blöd.   

@RSHunter Wenn du eine fremde Nummer auf deinem Handy siehst, ist das meine, ich wollt schon bescheid geben, dass ihr nicht warten braucht.

Als Entschädigung geht beim nächsten mal ein Kaltgetränk nach Wahl auf meine Rechnung.


----------



## XCRacer (13. August 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Als Entschädigung geht beim nächsten mal ein Kaltgetränk nach Wahl auf meine Rechnung.




Wir haben da einen leisen Verdacht, aber... 

Hier schon mal ein paar Bilder: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/8265

Ja weißt du Ralph, Georg wollte Boris spielen... 

War eine geile Up-und-Downhill-Tour. Poste gleich mal die Hm und eine Grafik.


----------



## XCRacer (13. August 2005)

Das war eine ganz gute Konkurenztour zur Up&Downhill-Orgie im Oberen Rurtal. Diesmal im Unteren Rurtal. Waren lustige 70km / 4:40h und 1633Hm. HolyBen hat sich wacker geschlagen und nicht gejammert.


----------



## rpo35 (13. August 2005)

Obermaubach/Nideggen...wir waren genau in der selben Ecke unterwegs...
Guckt ihr hier[email protected]é: Volles Programm dieses Wochenende...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## RS-Hunter (13. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Obermaubach/Nideggen...wir waren genau in der selben Ecke unterwegs...



Ach Ihr ward das


----------



## RS-Hunter (14. August 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Das war eine ganz gute Konkurenztour zur Up&Downhill-Orgie im Oberen Rurtal. Diesmal im Unteren Rurtal. Waren lustige 70km / 4:40h und 1633Hm. HolyBen hat sich wacker geschlagen und nicht gejammert.



Also das war so....

heute morgen war uns der "Heilige Ben" das erste Mal hier im Forum erschienen. Bis dato kannte ich ja auch nur d'r "Hure Ben"   .

Nach reiflicher Überlegung hatte er sich getraut und wollte mit uns eine Tour fahren. Genaues Studium der wichtigsten Threads dieser Region   hatte er schon eine ungefähre Ahnung was ihn erwarten sollte. Vielleicht war es heute nicht der beste Termin für eine Jungfernfahrt mit den beiden Premium-Scouts der nordlichen Nord-Eifel. Sollten doch heute die besten Trails rund um Obermaubach und Nideggen unter die Stollen genommen werden.

Nach dem Treffen fuhr man über Halde Nierchen nach Heistern quer durch den Laufenburger Wald bis zum Rennweg, den Thönbach-Trail bis Grosshau, Kleinhau über die Felder um dann das erste Highlight zu fahren. Der Dresbach-Trail. In Obermauchbach rechts um den See um von hinten nach Bergstein zu gelangen. Dann die grandiose Abfahrt nach Zerkall, um auf halber Höhe wieder Richtung Obermaubach abzubiegen. Hier wollte RS-Hunter HolyBen die weitere Tour erklären und zeigte hinauf nach Nideggen. Aber mit nur einer Hand am Lenker und eine kleine Grasnarbe brachten ihn jäh zu Fall. XCR fragte nur: "Da ist doch nichts, wieso legst du dich dort hin???" Danach den kleinen Trail hinunter zur "alten" grünen  Stahlbrücke, um dann hinter den Gleisen rechts hinauf, unterhalb der Felsen, nach Niedeggen zu fahren. Der Felsenrundgangweg war glücklicherweise nicht ganz so stark frequentiert. In Niedeggen bis zur Burg, um dann unterhalb der Burg die nächsten Trails zu fahren. Hier kam es dann zu einer völlig unspektakulären Trailpassasge mit Stufen. Hier wurde von fremder Hand die Ideallinie mit Steinen versperrt. Als RSH die Stufen hinunterfuhr stiess er sich, hinter den Sattel gebügt, selben mit Wucht in die Rippen.    Die weiteren Trails nun hinter bis Brück, wo XCR mal wieder (immer wenn er mit den Omerbachern unterwegs ist) einen Platten hatte. Für HolyBen war dies eine willkommene Erholungspause. Nachdem die Tour fortgeführt werden konnte, wollte man HolyBen die nächste Strapaze ersparen. Hier solllte sich der Weg der Drei Biker für eine Weile trennen. HolyBen wollte bis Obermaubach über den RUR-Weg fahren und sich etwas erholen. Die beiden Premium-Scouts wollten nochmals hinauf nach Niedeggen. Denn RSH wollte XCR noch einige Trails zeigen. Nach drei Jahren war jedoch das BPS (Brain Positioning System) im Gegensatz zu einem modernen GPS nicht ganz so fit. Deshalb musste man das ein oder andere Mal kurz halten um sich zu orientieren. Nun kamen die beiden in Obermaubach am vereinbarten Treffpunkt an. Jedoch von HolyBen war keine Spur. Zweimal fuhren sie die Staumauer ab. Da die Zeit schon recht weit fortgeschritten war fuhren die beiden Trailsucher weiter. Hinauf nach Kleinau, über Grosshau, den Rennweg weiter in den Hürtgenwald. Hier konnte XCR seinem lokalen Konkurenten wiedereinmal einen bis dato unbekannten Trail präsentieren. Nun noch einmal durchs Schöntal nach Heistern, über die Halde mit einem weiteren Treppen-Downhill. Nun kämpften die beiden wackeren Biker sich noch bis zum Startpunkt. 

Hier füllte man noch die leeren Flüssigkeitsspeicher mit Mineraldrinks.   

Fazit: geile Tour bei trockenem Wetter mit tollen Bikern. 

Ich hoffe nur, dass HolyBen wieder mit uns auf Touren gehen wird. Nicht alle Touren laufen so wie die heutige ab. War sicherlich nicht die leichteste Einsteigertour.

Leider schmerzen die Rippen bei einigen Körperhaltungen doch sehr. Jetzt bin ich nur noch auf die Story von HolyBen gespannt.

Gut's Nächtle, ich muss mich erholen.


----------



## XCRacer (14. August 2005)

Die Kernstrecke der Tour gibt's bald als GPD-Download auf meiner Homepage. Wer den Track etwas früher haben möchte, sollte meine Newsletter abonnieren, denn Abonnementen bekommen die Daten exklusiv vorab. 

Es lohnt sich. Die Tour hat ohne die Anfahrt von Eschweiler gerade mal 31km, aber 900Hm


----------



## RS-Hunter (14. August 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ... @XCRacer @RSHunter: Warum ich Euch am Treffpunkt verpasst habe, erzähle ich persönlich, ist mir echt zu peinlich, dass hier zu posten.   ...



Mittlerweile habe ich da einen Verdacht   

Du hast Dir ausgemalt, was noch alles auf der Rückfahrt anstand und deswegen bist Du mit der Rurtalbahn bis Düren. Danach brauchtest Du nur noch relativ flach bis nach Hause....   

Hat einiges gedauert bis ich dahinter gekommen bin


----------



## HolyBen (14. August 2005)

Was solls bleibt eh kein Geheimnis.
Nachdem wir uns getrennt haben, bin ich einfach in Gedanken in die falsche Richtung Nideggen gefahren (Radweg bzw. StraÃe). Nach drei Kilometern bergauf dort angekommen, hab ich erst mal nachgedacht und festgestellt:
ich bin nicht auf dem Ruruferradweg gefahren und haben die beiden nicht gesagt, dass sie Richtung Nideggen fahren und wir uns in Obermaubach treffen?     
Riiichtisch: Handy raus und RSHunter anbimmeln; wieso hat der Kerl sein Handy nicht bei    ?
Also zurÃ¼ck Richtung Obermaubach und bei der Bergabfahrt nachdenken:
Ich drei Kilometer StraÃe bergauf, in Nideggen telefoniert, die beiden Kollegen mehr bergauf im GelÃ¤nde, aber auch noch mehr Saft in den Beinen.
Schlussfolgerung: wenn ich in Obermaubach ankomme, sind die beiden eh weg.   

Und ja, im nÃ¤chsten Ort stand sie tatsÃ¤chlich, die Versuchung. Was fÃ¼r Adam der Apfel war fÃ¼r mich die Rurtalbahn. Geist stark, Beine schwach und 3,70 â¬ fÃ¼r mich und 1,40 â¬ fÃ¼rs Bike sind doch geschenkt - oder ?   

Also: Die Vermutungen eurerseits sind richtig: ab in die Bahn und bis DÃ¼ren, von da aus locker nach Hause kurbeln.

Resume im Stil einer bekannten Kreditkartenmarke:

Ein Satz neue BremsbelÃ¤ge:  12,50 â¬
Powerriegel:                        5,00 â¬
Fahrkarte fÃ¼r die Bahn:          5,10 â¬

Fahren mit den beiden Gurus der Singletrails: unbezahlbar

In diesem Sinne: bis zum nÃ¤chsten Mal.
Na klar fahr ich nochmal mit (wenn ich darf), wenn die Gruppe insgesamt etwas langsamer ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (14. August 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ...Resume im Stil einer bekannten Kreditkartenmarke:
> 
> Ein Satz neue Bremsbeläge:  12,50 
> Powerriegel:                        5,00 
> ...



Mit meiner Vermutung lag ich ja schon nicht schlecht, aber die Story ist noch um einiges besser      

Und natürlich darfst Du wieder mit uns fahren, wie gesagt vielleicht beim nächsten mal nicht gerade eine solche Herausforderung aussuchen   ,
denn wenn der ein oder andere von den Jungs mitfährt, fallen die Touren um einiges einfacher aus. Und ausserdem hast Du Dich doch ganz wacker geschlagen.


----------



## RS-Hunter (15. August 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ...und das keine Rippe gebrochen ist. ...



Hi,Hi,

war heute morgen beim Arzt und kann Entwarnung geben; anscheinend nichts gebrochen, zumindest konnte man auf dem Röntgenbild nichts erkennen.
Aber schmerzt trotzdem   !

Sport treiben darf ich   , solange wie mir die Schmerzen nichts ausmachen.

Cu


----------



## HolyBen (15. August 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> war heute morgen beim Arzt und kann Entwarnung geben; anscheinend nichts gebrochen, zumindest konnte man auf dem Röntgenbild nichts erkennen.
> Cu



Das ist schön zu hören.
Ich habe wider Erwarten die Tour sogar ohne Muskelkater überstanden.
Jetzt muss nur noch besseres Wetter kommen und für mich ein paar "normale" MTB´ler


----------



## PacMan (15. August 2005)

Ein bisschen Werbung für "normale" MTB'ler:  
Tour am Donnerstag 18:00 im Wurmtal: Thread
LMB


----------



## IGGY (15. August 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Ein bisschen Werbung für "normale" MTB'ler:
> Tour am Donnerstag 18:00 im Wurmtal: Thread
> LMB


Frage! Wo ist das Wurmtal? Kann ich da auch mit?


----------



## RS-Hunter (15. August 2005)

Hallo Bernd,

wie ich sehe hast Du mittlerweile Deinen eigenen Benutzertitel geändert.  






So hat die Tour wenigstens auch einen positiven Effekt, neben den neuen Erfahrungen, die Du machen durftest (2 Premiumguides für Dich ganz allein, eine tolle Bahnfahrt,...), gehabt.   

Also ab jetzt immer schön dran bleiben.


----------



## IGGY (15. August 2005)

Schon gut PacMan habe gesehen das Ihr im Aachener Wald fahrt.


----------



## RS-Hunter (15. August 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Frage! Wo ist das Wurmtal? Kann ich da auch mit?



Da kann ich mittlerweile auch schon mitreden, da vorletztes WE XCRacer uns dort rumgeführt hat. 

Wurmtal: Grobe Richtung Würselen


----------



## PacMan (15. August 2005)

@Iggy: Nee, Wurmtal ist nicht Aachener Wald, sondern nördlich von Aachen. Erstreckt sich so ungefähr von Würselen nach Herzogenrath.
Anscheinend ist aber noch nicht hundertprozentig geklärt, ob wir nun durch's Wurmtal oder durch den AC-Wald fahren. Aber ist ja beides nicht so weit entfernt...
Und natürlich kannst du da auch mit! Wird allerdings für dich wohl eher 'ne gemütliche Tour. Eventuell fährt cyberp auch mit, und der hat seine Hand-Verletzung noch nicht komplett auskuriert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (15. August 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Schon gut PacMan habe gesehen das Ihr im Aachener Wald fahrt.



Hat sich wohl etwas überschnitten, ...

@Pacman: Hätte schon Lust was durch die Wälder zu cruisen, aber immer das leidige Thema mit der Arbeit.   

Kunden im Haus, wer weiss wann die wieder weg sind und so ...   

Aber keine Sorge, ich beobachte Deine Aktivitäten schon noch   , bei uns läßt Du dich ja nicht mehr blicken  !!


----------



## XCRacer (15. August 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Sport treiben darf ich   , solange wie mir die Schmerzen nichts ausmachen.


Ich dacht immer, Sportler stehen auf Schmerzen 

Dein Benutzertitel ist aber auch nicht schlecht, Georg! 

_Edit:_
*Was fährst Du?*:
 		XCRacer hinterher;
JJ davon ;-)


----------



## RS-Hunter (15. August 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dacht immer, Sportler stehen auf Schmerzen


Aber nur unter den Sportkameraden, zu Hause wird schön gejammert   , dann fällt die Pflege besser aus.



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Benutzertitel ist aber auch nicht schlecht, Georg!
> 
> _Edit:_
> *Was fährst Du?*:
> ...


Man muß sich halt den veränderten Bedingungen anpassen; und dies sind die aktuellsten


----------



## PacMan (15. August 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> ...bei uns läßt Du dich ja nicht mehr blicken  !!


Nee, das liegt nur daran, dass ich in letzter Zeit ziemlich viel "Glück" mit meinem Auto und meinem PC hatte (siehe meineHomepage). Und da hab ich mich nicht getraut, mein Rad auszuführen. Und danach ansonsten war ja auch nicht das richtige Wetter für 'nen Schönwetter-Biker.  Und Samstag war ich beim Westflug Festival in Merzbrück. Wird (hoffentlich) auch noch ein Bericht mit vielen Photos auf meiner Website erscheinen...
Ach ja: wegen den Kunden bei der Arbeit: einfach ab 16:00 Uhr keinen Kaffee mehr anbieten. Spätestens um 17:00 sind die weg!


----------



## RS-Hunter (15. August 2005)

Hast'e ja in der letzten Zeit wirklich nicht viel Glück gehabt; aber denke immer daran .... (wer neugierig ist liest hier weiter)   



			
				PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja: wegen den Kunden bei der Arbeit: einfach ab 16:00 Uhr keinen Kaffee mehr anbieten. Spätestens um 17:00 sind die weg!



Das könnte gut sein, aber die kommen am nächsten Morgen schon wieder ...


----------



## talybont (17. August 2005)

und ich bleibe mir treu und habe mir eine supertolle Sommergrippe eingefangen, die mich seit nun 8 Tagen plättet  . Wird also nix dieses WE    . 

nacht zesamme,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (17. August 2005)

@talybont: Hab mich schon gefragt, was aus dir geworden ist! Na dann mal gute und vor allem schnelle Besserung! Lass dich schön von der Ärztin versorgen!


----------



## IGGY (17. August 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> und ich bleibe mir treu und habe mir eine supertolle Sommergrippe eingefangen, die mich seit nun 8 Tagen plättet  . Wird also nix dieses WE    .
> 
> nacht zesamme,
> Armin


Sommer? Wo ist der denn?Ne mal im ernst. Gute Besserung.


----------



## Cheng (18. August 2005)

Hallo Leute, 

nur eine kurze Kontrolle ob in unserem Thread auch ohne mich was geht.  
Wie ich sehe haben wir auch einen neuen Mitstreiter. Klasse, auf das die Gruppe grösser werde. Langsam müssen wir auch mal an eine Jubiläumstour denken.

@RS-Hunter: Silke hat Dich bestimmt gut gepflegt, oder?  

Da sich hier in Hermagor das Wetter nicht gerade von seiner besten Seite gezeigt hat ging bei mir gestern erst die erste größere Tour. Es gibt viel zu erzählen. Aber erst nach meinem Urlaub auf der Heimseite der Omerbacher.

Hier nur die Eckdaten: 58km, 1400Hm davon 950Hm am Stück, und ich hart an der  :kotz: Grenze.

Also dann bis bald, heute ist nicht alle Tage ich komm wieder keine Frage.


----------



## XCRacer (19. August 2005)

Hallo Thorsten

Schön das du mal hin und wieder hier im Thread nach dem Rechten siehst 

@Kaffee und Kuchen Guide Georg: Geht morgen was? Darf ich das Münsterländchen vorschlagen? Werden etwa 50-60km und nicht all zu viele Hm. Die Wege sind auch größtenteils für JJ geeignet 
Ich kann aber nicht vor 14Uhr!

Grüüüße XCR


----------



## PacMan (19. August 2005)

Darf ich auch mitfahren? Soll zwar nicht gerade mein Lieblings-Wetter werden, aber ich will trotzdem fahren. Behalte mir allerdings das Recht vor, es mir morgen nochmal kurzfristig anders zu überlegen.
Wo wäre Treffpunkt?


----------



## RS-Hunter (20. August 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> @Kaffee und Kuchen Guide Georg: Geht morgen was? Darf ich das Münsterländchen vorschlagen? Werden etwa 50-60km und nicht all zu viele Hm. Die Wege sind auch größtenteils für JJ geeignet
> Ich kann aber nicht vor 14Uhr!
> 
> Grüüüße XCR




Hi, Hi,

war leider die Tage etwas im Stress   ; Gerne können wir morgen nochmal die Münsterländchen-Runde fahren. Sind wir glaub ich letztes Jahr schon mal gefahren. Ist für meine derzeitige Beeinträchtigung auch das Richtige. Zeit nicht vor 14:00 Uhr passt auch mir sehr gut. Werde morgen vormittag noch mit JJ fonieren, ob er Zeit hat.

@Pacman: natürlich darfst Du mitfahren; Treffpunkt müssten wir noch kurzfristig festlegen, könnte mir vorstellen, dass wir uns in HBF-Nähe treffen könnten.

@all: sollte sonst noch jemand mitfahren wollen. Einfach hier melden.

Cu
Georg


----------



## RS-Hunter (20. August 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ... Langsam müssen wir auch mal an eine Jubiläumstour denken.


Du hast doch im Moment genug Zeit, um zu überlegen   ; aber der 30.10. ist doch noch was hin. "Jaanz ruich, et läuft suuuper"   



			
				Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> @RS-Hunter: Silke hat Dich bestimmt gut gepflegt, oder?


Naja, ihre Antwort: "das größte Leed, is dat wat man sich selbst andeet"
Ansonsten noch schöne Tage ...   

Grüüüüße in die Ferne


----------



## RS-Hunter (20. August 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Werde morgen vormittag noch mit JJ fonieren, ob er Zeit hat.



Habe gerade mit JJ gesprochen, er ist heute nicht dabei. Er will heute Abend auf jeden Fall nach Gressenich. Jens Heppner wird sein Abschiedsrennen dort geben.

bis später


----------



## XCRacer (20. August 2005)

Hab's gerade in Fugawi eingetragen. Die Tour hat 52km und 400Hm.

Mögliche Durchgangszeiten bei exakter Abfahrt 14Uhr in Dürwiß "Römerstraße" wären:
14:05Uhr Eschweiler, Dürener Str. Total-Tanke
14:15Uhr Eschweiler Stadtwald, "Bohler Heide" bei den Rehen

Guckst du Grafik

Ansonsten: 0172 89 50 548


----------



## RS-Hunter (20. August 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hab's gerade in Fugawi eingetragen. Die Tour hat 52km und 400Hm.
> 
> Mögliche Durchgangszeiten bei exakter Abfahrt 14Uhr in Dürwiß "Römerstraße" wären:
> 14:05Uhr Eschweiler, Dürener Str. Total-Tanke
> ...



Perfekt René   ;
Also Pacman und der Rest, jetzt aber melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (20. August 2005)

Dann würde ich sagen, ich treff euch bei den Rehen (am oberen Ende beim Restaurant). Dann kann ich von mir aus direkt in den Wald starten.
Bis gleich!


----------



## RS-Hunter (20. August 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich treff euch bei den Rehen ...



Bis gleich


----------



## XCRacer (20. August 2005)

Das Münsterländchen lockt nicht gerade Heerschaaren von Mountainbikern. Aber drei Biker aus der Bike'n'Bölk-Gemeinschaft der Omerbacher sowie der WBTS'ler zogen aus, um wenigstens ein paar versprengte Trails zu beradeln.

Vor dem Bölk steht erstmal das Bike, also eben auch erstmal die Anfahrt zum besagten Münsterländchen:





Nach der Vennbahntrasse, die bei Kornelimünster wegen Asfaltallergie wieder verlassen wurde, stand das Kleinod Klauser Wald (auch Frankenwald genannt) als bescheidenes Singletraildorado zur Verfügung.

Nach dem halbwegs fahrbaren Uphill...





...wurde an der "Klause" gerastet und das Gruppenfoto geschossen:





Hier wurde die nächstbeste Abfahrt hinunter in das Indetal gesucht,...





...wärend sich ZUFÄLLIG ein Steinkauz mir vor die Linse setzt:





Nach dem Päuschen ging's dann weiter über Brander Wald, Buschmühle und Würselener Wald zum Propsteier Wald. Der flüchtige Gedanke der Einkehr im Lokal Steinbachshochwald wurde wegen der kühlen Temperaturen schnell verworfen.

PacMan trennte sich bei Röhe von uns und somit blieb umso mehr Bölk'n'Cake für RS-Hunter und XCFreerider 

Daten: 52,5km/707Hm
Wer es genau wissen will, guckt sich den Anhang an! (trk, txt, ovl)

Alle Bilder!


----------



## rpo35 (20. August 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...wärend sich ZUFÄLLIG ein Steinkauz mir vor die Linse setzt:


Ich nenn sowas 'nen komischen Kauz, hab aber nicht soviel Ahnung von diesem Federvieh......ihr seid ja scheinbar auch recht trocken davon gekommen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (20. August 2005)

So isses. War sehr trocken unterwegs. So trocken, das wir unsere Kehlen nach der Tour mit Bit "anfeuchten" mussten


----------



## RS-Hunter (21. August 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ... Aber drei Biker aus der Bike'n'Bölk-Gemeinschaft der Omerbacher sowie der WBTS'ler ... Vor dem Bölk steht erstmal das Bike, also eben auch erstmal die Anfahrt zum besagten Münsterländchen:


Wenn das mal nicht unseren Ruf versaut. Aber ist der Ruf erst einmal ruiniert, ... oder, was haben wir denn überhaupt für einen ???  



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ... XCFreerider


 was doch so'ne neue Hose alles aus einem machen kann. Kleider machen Leute!  

René, ist Dir wieder mal was Lustiges eingefallen   

Was mir gestern jedoch etwas zu denken gegeben hatte, war die Tatsache, dass XCRacer, äääh sorry, XCFreerider nicht so richtig in Schwung war. Entweder war er tatsächlich etwas schlapp, oder er hatte keine Lust die Tempoverschärfungen mit zu fahren. Ist mir bei ihm aber noch nie passiert!

Oder es gibt eine ganz einfache Erklärung dafür: Der weitere Schnitt der neuen Hosen hat ihn einfach gehemmt.    Ist ja auch nicht einfach mit so einem Windsegel. *und duck*

Cu


----------



## XCRacer (22. August 2005)

> Was mir gestern jedoch etwas zu denken gegeben hatte, war die Tatsache, dass XCRacer, äääh sorry, XCFreerider nicht so richtig in Schwung war. Entweder war er tatsächlich etwas schlapp, oder er hatte keine Lust die Tempoverschärfungen mit zu fahren. Ist mir bei ihm aber noch nie passiert!


Ich musste ja zu dem Klischee beitragen, das Freerider nicht so flott berauf fahren. 
Ne, keine Ahnung. War irgendwie nicht so richtig motiviert zum Heizen und wäre gestern auch nicht gegangen. Aber ich kann damit leben


----------



## PacMan (22. August 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> War irgendwie nicht so richtig motiviert zum Heizen


Zu meinem Glück!  So war es gerade noch eine Geschwindigkeit, die mir noch Spass machte. Alles darüber hinaus wäre in Arbeit ausgeartet!
@rpo: Über das "komischer Kauz" reden wir noch!


----------



## Übergeber (22. August 2005)

das finde ich ja mal toll, das ihr euch in meiner heimat "verirrt" habt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (23. August 2005)

Aktueller Wetterbericht aus Hermagor: Regen Regen Regen    

An Biken nicht zu denken, die Wege stehen unter Wasser, Murenabgänge usw.

Ab heute soll es aber besser werden, vielleicht schaffe ich heute abend noch eine Alm.

Ansontsen halte ich mich an die neue Omerbacher Devise: Bölk'nCake.

Gösser und Zipfer werden gerade zu meinen engsten Freunden.

Viele Grüsse aus Hermagor und ich werde Euch auf dem laufenden halten!


----------



## RS-Hunter (24. August 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ab heute soll es aber besser werden, ...


Stimmt, schöner Regen hat auch was für sich   



			
				Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Ansontsen halte ich mich an die neue Omerbacher Devise: Bölk'nCake.
> 
> Gösser und Zipfer werden gerade zu meinen engsten Freunden.


Dann pass aber nur schön auf, dass du nicht zu 'nem Moppel wirst    

Viele Grüsse zurück


----------



## HolyBen (24. August 2005)

Hallo Georg,

ist am WE eine Tour geplant ?

Nach zwei Wochen Erholung bin ich wieder für etwas Gemäßigtes bereit


----------



## RS-Hunter (24. August 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist am WE eine Tour geplant ? ...



Hi Bernd,
fest geplant ist noch nichts, aber gefahren wird sicherlich. Standardzeit für uns ist normalerweise 14:00 Uhr. Werde mir etwas gemässigtes einfallen lassen. Wird dann hier gepostet.

Habe in einer Bierlaune mit einem Kollegen überlegt am Sonntag in Kesternich den Duathlon mitzumachen. Er läuft und ich bike.

Grüsse
Georg


----------



## XCRacer (24. August 2005)

Ja Ja! Was man unter Alkohol so alles zusagt


----------



## talybont (24. August 2005)

naja, wäre es ein Triathlon, hättet Ihr noch einen gebraucht, der Baden geht. Aber vielleicht hättet Ihr dies auch gemeinsam tun können  .

mfg,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (25. August 2005)

Danke, Danke,
mit soviel Unterstützung und motivierenden Worten hätte ich nicht gerechnet.


----------



## PacMan (25. August 2005)

Eigentlich war mein Wochenende ja verplant. Aber Pläne ändern sich. Daher sieht's so aus, als könnte ich am Samstag mitfahren. Sogar die Wetterfrösche sind mir bisher wohlgesonnen.


----------



## RS-Hunter (26. August 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> ...Werde mir etwas gemässigtes einfallen lassen. Wird dann hier gepostet...



Nun hier ist er, der sehnlich erwartete Termin

Schön eintragen, es wird auf jeden Fall eine gemäßigte Tour werden.   

Georg


----------



## PacMan (26. August 2005)

Bin dabei! Ich starte ab Omerbach!


----------



## HolyBen (26. August 2005)

Hi,

bin auch dabei und warte am Ortsausgang Dürwiß (Jülicher Str.)


----------



## cyberp (26. August 2005)

Ich bin auch nochmal dabei (Treffpunkt Omerbach). Hoffentlich geht das gut nach so langer Pause   

Gruss
Christian


----------



## RS-Hunter (26. August 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Termin
> 
> Schön eintragen, ...



Suuuupiiiiiiii

 schon vier Mitfahrer     

Cu


----------



## derMichi (27. August 2005)

Ich...will...den...Bericht...sehn
ich.will.den.Beriiicht.sehn..
ich.will.ich.will, ich.will.den.Beriiicht.sehn


----------



## XCRacer (27. August 2005)

Den Bericht wird Georg schreiben, denn er war der Guide 

Er wird von feinen Trails...






...freudigen Begegnungen...





...Federvieh...





...und schöner Landschaft...





...mit steifen Gliedern...





...und angenehmen Ausklang...





...berichten.

Bilderlink!


----------



## PacMan (27. August 2005)

Bei mir hat's ein bisschen länger gedauert. Musste ja noch mein Rad putzen!
Jetzt glänzt es wieder (und auch ich bin halbwegs sauber):









Und man beachte meine schöne neue "Feder"-Gabel!  





Es war mal wieder 'ne schöne Kaffeefahrt, ähh Mountainbike-Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (27. August 2005)

ey Pascal, zu welchem Stamm gehörst Du denn?  

cu,
Armin


----------



## RS-Hunter (27. August 2005)

Nabend,

na dann will ich mal die heutige Tour zusammenfassen:

Heute trafen sich fünf Biker, nach längerer Ausfallzeit war Cyberb auch wieder dabei. Des Weiteren gesellten sich HolyBen und Pacman zu den beiden Dürwisser Jonge XCRacer und RS-Hunter.

Angekündigt war eine etwas gemächlichere Tour; so ging es wie gewohnt vom Omerbach nach Hamisch. Dort wurde der erste Trail nach Schevenhütte aufgesucht. So wurden die verschiedensten Wege des Schevenhüttener Rundwegs unter die schwarzen Stollen genommen. Den Wittberg hinauf, über den Parkplatz Rennweg zum legendären "RS-Hunter-Trail". Dieser wurde jedoch von schwerem Waldarbeitergerät derart verunstaltet, dass er seinen ursprünglichen Reiz verloren hat. Es war gut eine Stunde seit dem Start der Tour vergangen, als Cyberb fragte: "Fahrt Ihr noch lange?" Obwohl die Tourgeschwindigkeit drastisch reduziert war, hatte Cyberb auf Grund seiner zweimonatigen verletzungsbedingten Pause schwer zu kämpfen. Die restlichen tapferen Biker wollten aber noch mehr Kilometer sehen. 

Der Anstieg von der WBST zur Kreuzung oberhalb Parkplatz "Buche 19" sollte zu einem beinahe aussergewöhnlichen Treffen der regionalen Bikeforen werden. Den bergan radelnden kam eine kleine Fraktion des Außenposten Breinig in schneller Downhill-Haltung entgegen. Iggy und Charly245 ließen es sich nicht nehmen den Anstieg nochmals hinaufzujagen, um die Omerbacher zu begrüßen. Da die Routen der beiden Gruppen genau entgegengesetzt verliefen, verabschiedete man sich wieder.

Ein gutes Stück hinter dem Gottfriedskreuz lotste der heutige Guide die Truppe Richtung Vicht, um einen aus alten Tagen bekannten Trail aus der Westentasche zu zaubern. In einer Sackgasse trafen die Fünf auf den großen Häuptling "Holzauge sei wachsam". Der "sich mit fremden Federn schmückende" Pacman war sichtlich von dieser Begegnung angetan. Von nun ging es noch mal bergauf, um nach einer kleinen Abfahrt am Fichterlandhaus anzukommen. Von dort ging es unterhalb des Klosters nach Zweifall.

Hier wurden nochmals die Konditionsstände abgeglichen. Um Cyberb entgegen zu kommen, wurde beschlossen so langsam Richtung Heimat zu fahren. So ging es den Frackersberg hinauf. Über die Schneise nach Vicht, den Kindergarten-Trail hinunter. Nun noch einmal die Fischbachstr. bis zum Forsthaus Süssendell hinauf. Von dort nach Gressenich über Hamich durch den heimischen Korkus nach Dürwiß.

Hier erlabten sich die Biker an leckerem Kuchen, Kaffee und Bölk. An dieser Stelle auch noch einen lieben Dank an JJ für die Kuchenspende. So endete wieder eine schöne Tour des Kaffee und Kuchen Forums in gemütlicher Runde.


----------



## RS-Hunter (27. August 2005)

@derMichi: Also, wer so nach einem Bericht verlangt, sollte mal lieber mitbiken. Dann weiss man auch direkt wie's war.   

D.h. bei der nächsten Tour anmelden und mitfahren!!  

Übrigens, mein Teampartner für morgen beim Kestenicher Cross-Duathlon hat abgesagt. Also kein Rennen.


----------



## RS-Hunter (27. August 2005)

Wer spontan ist und mal etwas Neues erleben will! Guckst Du.


----------



## rpo35 (27. August 2005)

was is daran komisch ?


----------



## RS-Hunter (28. August 2005)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass zu den technischen Defekten noch nichts geschrieben ist.   

XCRacer, der doch recht häufig bei unseren Touren mit technischen Defekten oder störenden Geräuschen zu kämpfen hat, hatte auch gestern wieder ungewöhnliche Probleme. Er beklagte sich über mangelnde Funktion im Antriebsstrang. 
Kurioserweise führte ein steifes Glied bei ihm  nein, nicht wieder was ihr denkt   - zu den Problemen. 

Das geschulte Auge des ehemaligen Profischraubers eines ortsansässigen Zweirad-Fachgeschäftes, wo ihm der Name des Mr. Perfects nachgesagt wurde, erkannte schnell die stümperhafte Verschlussstelle der HG93. Nach einer kleinen gekonnten fingerfertigen Behandlung konnte die Abfahrt zum Kindergarten Vicht in Angriff genommen werden.


----------



## HolyBen (28. August 2005)

Auch für mich war es diesmal eine schön zu fahrende Tour mit angenehmen Tempo.   

Wieder einmal neue Leute kennengelernt und ich ärgere mich, dass ich so lange alleine herumgegurkt bin, denn bis jetzt hab ich nur nette MTB´ler kennen gelernt und in der Gruppe macht das fahren einfach mehr Spass.

Auch an den ersten Finisher - Kuchen kann ich mich gewöhnen !   

Hat einer die Tourdaten gespeichert (km, Hm) ?


----------



## cyberp (28. August 2005)

War nach langer Pause eine nette Tour. Danke für die Rücksicht    und den Kuchen   . 
Meine Beine fühlen sich heute ganz schön schwer an, aber es hat trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht   .

Gruss
Christian


----------



## cyberp (28. August 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Hat einer die Tourdaten gespeichert (km, Hm) ?


Waren ca. 55 km und ca. 1000 Hm.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (28. August 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> ...störenden Geräuschen zu kämpfen hat...


Das Material leidet und schreit um Hilfe


----------



## RS-Hunter (28. August 2005)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> ... eine nette Tour ...


Was heisst hier nett? Nett heisst so viel wie, schei$$ Tour?   

Hier ein paar Beispiele, wie man eine solche Tour umschreiben könnte:

Große, super, klasse, einzigartige, beachtliche, beachtenswerte, ansehnliche, außerordendliche, außergewöhnliche, ausgezeichnete, famose, hervorragende, saustarke, geile, exzellente, bedeutende, Aufsehen erregende, einmalige, ein Meisterwerk, ein Meisterstück,  ein Prachtstück ...

Ich will hier nie wieder nett hören, ähh lesen!   



			
				cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Rücksicht    und den Kuchen   .
> Meine Beine fühlen sich heute ganz schön schwer an, aber es hat trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht



so soll es sein; viel Spass und ein wenig Schmerz!   

Bin echt überrascht, dass wir aber immerhin 1.000 hm zurückgelegt haben.   . Und ab jetzt geht es nur noch bergauf. Darauf könnt ihr euch verlassen.


----------



## cyberp (28. August 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Was heisst hier nett? Nett heisst so viel wie, schei$$ Tour?


Verzeihung   ,  der   Guide hat mal wieder ein Meisterwerk vollbracht und eine exzellente Tour aus dem Ärmel gezogen  . 



> Ich will hier nie wieder nett hören, ähh lesen!


Ich werde mir die Liste deiner Vorschläge zu Herzen nehmen


----------



## RS-Hunter (28. August 2005)

Geht doch!


----------



## XCRacer (29. August 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> ...einmalige, ein Meisterwerk, ein Meisterstück,  ein *Prachtstück*


Prachtstück erinnert mich wieder an mein steifes Glied...


----------



## cyberp (29. August 2005)

Pacal und ich wollen morgen eine gemütliche Feierabendrunde fahren. Falls uns jemand Gesellschaft leisten will >> eintragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (29. August 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Prachtstück erinnert mich wieder an mein steifes Glied...


----------



## HolyBen (29. August 2005)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> Pacal und ich wollen morgen eine gemütliche Feierabendrunde fahren.>> eintragen



Gibts nachher auch Kuchen ?    

Egal, leicht und langsam ist gut - da sin mer dabei.    

Gruß Ben


----------



## cyberp (29. August 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts nachher auch Kuchen ?
> 
> Egal, leicht und langsam ist gut - da sin mer dabei.


Mit Kuchen kann ich nicht dienen   , dafür gibt es den MTB-Treff Omberbach   .

Gruss
Christian


----------



## talybont (29. August 2005)

mist, wer hat denn um 17:00 schon Feierabend? Hättet Ihr nicht 18:00 sagen können?

cu,
Armin


----------



## cyberp (29. August 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> mist, wer hat denn um 17:00 schon Feierabend? Hättet Ihr nicht 18:00 sagen können?


 Mein Plan war auch 18 Uhr, aber da es nicht mehr soo lange hell ist haben wir uns auf  17 Uhr geeinigt. Und bei meinem derzeitigen Tempo brauchen wir was länger   . Vielleicht kannst Du ja unterwegs dazustossen?

Gruss
Christian


----------



## PacMan (29. August 2005)

Bist du etwa wieder fit, Armin?
Also in dem Fall können wir meinetwegen auch noch kurzfristig neu planen und etwas später losfahren. Aber um 20:00 ist's eben leider schon ziemlich dunkel...
Sacht wat, isch bin flächsibel!


----------



## talybont (30. August 2005)

moin,

ich werde versuchen, um 18:00 in Herzogenrath am Brunnen zu sein (Centrum, nicht weit vom Wurmtal). Wenn ich bis 18:10 nicht da bin, habe ich es nicht geschafft und werde Euch suchen.

cu,
Armin


----------



## cyberp (30. August 2005)

Hi Armin,
ok, dann treffen wir uns in Herzogenrath.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## cyberp (30. August 2005)

Heute traf sich der Omerbach Außenposten zu einer kleinen aber feinen Feierabendrunde in Alsdorf. Von hier machten sich PacMan, HolyBen und Cyberp auf ins Broichbachtal. Über ein paar Trails aber mehr auf direktem Weg ging es nach Herzogenrath. Hier traffen wir auf Talybont und setzten die Tour zu viert fort. 

Von Herzogenrath ging es durch das Wurmtal Richtung Würselen wo an der Halde in Morsbach eine kleine Pause eingelegt wurde um einem anderen Biker mit Flickzeug auszuhelfen. Ab hier übernahm Talybont die Führung und es ging weiter durch das Wurmtal Richtung Aachen über ein paar nette Trails. Den Rückweg haben wir noch bis Burg Wilhelmstein durch das Wurmtal zurück gelegt. Dem schwindenden Tageslicht Tribut zollend ging es ab hier überwiegend über geteerte Wege ohne größere Umwege zum Ausgangspunkt.

Am Ende schlagen ca. 40 km und knapp 800 hm zu Buche. Bei den HM weiß ich aber nicht so recht, ob ich der digitalen Karte trauen kann   .

Ein paar Fotos habe ich auch gemacht.


----------



## XCRacer (30. August 2005)

Der Typ fährt auch überall runter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (30. August 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Der Typ fährt auch überall runter!



Der auch!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Gruß
Klaus


----------



## XCRacer (31. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Der auch!


Auch nicht schlecht! 

Für die Freunde der Heimatkunde!
Aktueller Zwischenstand:
Cheng 3 Punkte
RS-Hunter 3 Punkte

Hier das nächste Rätsel
Gesucht ist der Name der "Ortschaft":


----------



## RS-Hunter (1. September 2005)

Nabend,

hier der nächste Termin für Samstag, 03.09.2005

Cu on the Trails


----------



## HolyBen (2. September 2005)

Hallo,

leider kann ich morgen nicht, da ich ja mit dem Renner einmal Bad Münstereifel und zurück gebucht habe.    

Viel Spaß und beim nächsten Mal komme ich mit generalüberholtem MTB wieder mit.      

Gruß
Ben


----------



## RS-Hunter (2. September 2005)

Hallöle,

@Ben: Richtig, hatte ich schon wieder ganz vergessen, dass Du eine große Rennradtour vorhattest.

Dann kann ich den Hinweis im Termin ja wieder löschen   

@all: die Tour ist ab sofort nicht mehr HolyBen-tauglich   


@mcmarki: ich freue mich, dass Du Dich uns anschliesst; wo wirst Du dazu kommen?

Cu
Georg


----------



## mcmarki (2. September 2005)

Hallo Georg,

werde am Omberbach um 14.15 h einsteigen. Bringe ggf. noch einen Kumpel mit.

Bis morgen 

Markus


----------



## RS-Hunter (2. September 2005)

@mcmarki:   , das wird ja eine richtig große neue Runde!

@MTBScout: wirst Du in Dürwiß zu uns kommen? >> Gegenüber von Beerdigungsinstitut Clermont. Zum Glück wohne ich noch gegenüber!   

Cu
Georg


----------



## PacMan (3. September 2005)

Lauter neue Leute dabei heute!!?! Aber ich will ja unbedingt alleine eine Wurmtal-Rur-Runde drehen. Naja, dumm gelaufen. Ich wünsch euch viel Spass!


----------



## GeJott (3. September 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> hier der nächste Termin für Samstag, 03.09.2005
> 
> Cu on the Trails



Moin zusammen, 
Den Abfahrtzeiten zu Folge müsstet Ihr um ca. 14:45 im Großraum Mausbach, Gressenich, Schevenhütte sein. Ist es möglich sich dort irgendwo Euch anzuschließen ?? Wohne in Mausbach. Falls ich bis 13:45 nichts von Euch höre, mache ich mich alleine auf die Socken.

Happy Trails
Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBScout (3. September 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> @mcmarki:   , das wird ja eine richtig große neue Runde!
> 
> @MTBScout: wirst Du in Dürwiß zu uns kommen? >> Gegenüber von Beerdigungsinstitut Clermont. Zum Glück wohne ich noch gegenüber!
> 
> ...




Hi in die Runde,
@RS-Hunter: Ich werde dann kurz vor 14 Uhr bei dir sein. 
Ich hoffe an deiner Wohnlichen Situation ändert sich bis dahin nichts grundlegendes.    

@mcmarki: Ich bin schon ab Dürwiß dabei. Marcel


----------



## XCRacer (3. September 2005)

Georg (RS-Hunter) rief mich vorhin an, das es bei ihm knapp wird, oder er sogar gar nicht mitfahren kann. Ich springe dann als Aushilfsguide ein und sammel die Gruppe ab Dürwiss, Römerstraße ein. Kann sein, das es für die Nachfolgenden etwas später werden kann, da ich bis fünf-nach auf Georg warten wollte.

Bis gleich!


----------



## RS-Hunter (3. September 2005)

@GeJott: dann sei doch 14:45 auf der Staumauer Betonunterstand (WBTS-Treff). Dann kommen wir dort vorbei....

Cu

@all: wie ihr merkt hab ich doch noch so gerade geschafft


----------



## GeJott (3. September 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> @GeJott: dann sei doch 14:45 auf der Staumauer Betonunterstand (WBTS-Treff). Dann kommen wir dort vorbei....
> 
> Cu
> 
> @all: wie ihr merkt hab ich doch noch so gerade geschafft



Alles Klar! Bis Gleich

Gerd


----------



## RS-Hunter (3. September 2005)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Alles Klar! Bis Gleich
> 
> Gerd


 Handschuhe an, Deckel zu und on the Trail ...


----------



## GeJott (3. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

War eine tolle Tour mit netten Leuten. Interessant fand ich einige mir Bekannte Strecken auch mal in die andere Richtung zu fahren. 
Leider habe ich vorhin festgestellt , dass es auch die Abschiedstour für meinen Bikerahmen war.   Glaube der Grund für das dauernde Knacken ist der Riss an der Schweissnaht im Bereich der  Schwingenlagerung. Habe aber glücklicherweise noch Garantie.   Die Reklamationsmail ist schon raus. 

Grüße 
Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (3. September 2005)

GeJott: Du machst mir Hoffnung für mein Knacken 

Hier schon mal die Fotos!

RS-Hunter wird den Bericht schreiben. Er erzählt euch dann von der "Freibier-Senke"...





...vom Hasselbachgraben





...und von all den netten Leuten, die heute dabei waren:





*Alle Fotos!*


----------



## RS-Hunter (3. September 2005)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die Reklamationsmail ist schon raus...



Probier das doch auch noch für deine Hose   bei solchen Löchern!


----------



## RS-Hunter (3. September 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ... RS-Hunter wird den Bericht schreiben...



Was soll ich schon schreiben; das Wetter war schön, die Tour war schnell, es war einfach nur geil!    


Nichts für Ungut, morgen mehr ...


----------



## PacMan (4. September 2005)

Na dann schreib ich auch noch 'nen kleinen Bericht über meine One-Man-Tour.
Ich hab mich heute nochmal Richtung Norden aufgemacht. Los gings über Alsdorf, Broichbachtal. Übrigens möchte ich hier mal was richtigstellen: ich fahre NICHT überall runter!  Diese schöne Sandpiste habe ich jungfräulich zurückgelassen.





...in Herzogenrath vorbei am berühmten blauen Hochrad...





...und über meinen Lieblings-Bahnübergang:





Dann erstmal kilometerlang die Wurm runter.





Einen Teil der Strecke legte ich mit dem Zug zurück.





In irgend'nem Dorf war gerade Stadtfest, und die Kinder übten schonmal für's ECHTE Bungee-Jumping:





Unterwegs begnegnete ich noch anderen, seltsamen Bikern und komischen Käuzen:





Irgendwann erreichte ich Hückelhoven, wo es jede Menge zu sehen gab:
heisse Schlitten...




...und noch ein Stadtfest:





Ich kehrte erstmal in mein Hückelhovener Stamm-Cafe "Jojo's" ein, um meinen knurrenden Magen zu besänftigen





Nach einem ausgiebigen Mittags-Mahl ging's weiter. Immer noch Richtung Norden, da ich noch eine Freundin besuchen wollte, die in 'nem kleinen Kaff kurz hinter Erkelenz wohnt.
Unterwegs fand ich noch den Geheimtipp unter den MTB-Schmieden:





Irgendwann erreichte ich auf dem Rückweg wieder Hückelhoven und folgte von dort an dem RUR:





Ich genoss die Aussicht von einer Brücke...




...als ein vorbeifahrender Radler mir erzählte, dass diese Brücke bald gesperrt werden würde, da eine baugleiche Brücke wenige Kilometer entfernt vor kurzem eingestürzt sei! Also schnell runter von dieser Todesfalle!





Ich wollte ja schon ein Heimatkunde-Rätsel aus dem folgenden Motiv machen. Das Problem ist nur: ich weiss selbst nicht so genau, wo das war. Irgendwo auf der Höhe von Linnich glaube ich.





Dort befuhr ich einen höchst gefährlichen Trail! Nichts für schache Nerven!





Es ging im Eilflug am Barmener Badesee vorbei (nein, keine Bikini-Schönheiten photografiert - leider) und durch die Felder Richtung Aldenhoven.
Dort war an einer Autobahnbrücke ein netter Gruss zu lesen:





Am Blausteinsee genoss ich erstmal den Abend und regulierte meinen Fetthaushalt mit einer Portion Fritten.

Frisch gestärkt machte ich mich auf die letzten Kilometer und ritt zufrieden in den Sonnenuntergang hinein.





In Eschweiler traff sich übrigens gerade die gesamter Skater-Szene zu einem gemütlichen Kaffee-Klatsch:





Hier noch die nackten Fakten: 115km, Durchschnitt: 21,7km/h, reine Fahrtzeit knapp über 5 Stunden
Zu den Höhenmetern kann ich keine technisch unterstüzte Aussage treffen. Ich schätze mal, es waren so ungefähr 27,3 Höhenmeter.

Nächste Woche wieder mit vielen Mitfahrern!

alle Photos


----------



## XCRacer (4. September 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte ja schon ein Heimatkunde-Rätsel aus dem folgenden Motiv machen. Das Problem ist nur: ich weiss selbst nicht so genau, wo das war. Irgendwo auf der Höhe von Linnich glaube ich.


Ist das nicht Schloß Kellenberg in Barmen?

Das mit der Brücke hat mir Reigi aus Heinsberg auch erzählt. Die ist wohl eines morgens ohne Vorwarnung eingestürzt vorgefunden worden.


----------



## GeJott (4. September 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Probier das doch auch noch für deine Hose   bei solchen Löchern!



Das ist eben die Bodenprobenhose  mit Zusatzbelüftung


----------



## Cheng (4. September 2005)

Hy Leute,

melde mich hiermit zurück aus meinem wohlverdienten und leicht verregneten Urlaub.

Die ersten 2 Wochen hatten wir nicht gerade das Wetter was man hochsommerlich nennen kann, wir waren zwar nicht direkt von Unwetter und Hochwasser betroffen, aber die Ausläufer haben das biken und der Zeit nicht gerade zugelassen. Da es ja gleichzeitig auch ein Familienurlaub war musste ich die schönen Tage auch anderweitig verbringen. Trotzdem habe ich es zu 4 grösseren Touren gebracht mit ingesamt nur 220km aber immerhin 5700hm. Man kann auch richtig langsam fahren wenn es sein muss.

Mehr gibt es bald auf der Omerbacher Heimseite.

Wie ich gelesen habe, sind in der letzten Zeit viele neue Leute dazu gestossen. Freue mich sehr darüber und hoffe nicht das es daran lag weil ich in Urlaub war. Wir werden uns bestimt auch bald alle kennenlernen. Den nächsten Kuchen gibt es dann bei mir.

Dann spätestens bis Samstag.


----------



## RS-Hunter (4. September 2005)

Hi Pascal,

es scheint als hättest Du da etwas ganz Besonderes für unsere Region gefunden. http://www.kemper-velo.de

schöne Bilder


----------



## RS-Hunter (4. September 2005)

so nun noch mal zu der gestrigen Tour ... 

Gestern traffen sich um den harten Kern der Omerbacher (XCRacer und RS-Hunter) fünf weitere Biker. Neben dem bekannten Gesicht Armin (alias talybont),  waren überraschenderweise viele neue Gesichter dabei. 







v.l.n.r.: Ricardo, Marcel (MTBScout), René (XCRacer), Georg (RS-Hunter), Armin (talybont), Markus (mcmarki), Gerd (GeJott)

In Dürwiß traffen sich René, Ricardo, Marcel und Georg. Sie fuhren über die Jülicherstr., wo Armin hinzu kam, zum Omerbach. Dort wartete Markus.

Das erste Highlight erwartete die Truppe im Hamicher-Wäldchen. Die gefürchtete "Freibier-Senke": Hier sollte jeder Bezwinger ein von RS-Hunter spendiertes Freibier erhalten, wenn die Durchfahrung gemeistert werden konnte. Glücklicherweise konnte keiner der tollkühnen Biker die Aufgabe lösen.  

Nun fuhr man weiter über einen Teil des Schevenhüttener Rundwegs. Doch hier sollte die Truppe das erstemal auf die Probe gestellt werden. Da nicht alle den Abzweig mitbekommen hatten, verloren sich die Biker für eine kurze Zeit. Aber glücklicherweise hatte man einen Termin auf der WBTS, wo Gerd aus Mausbach sich der Gruppe anschloss. Nachdem wieder alle eingetroffen waren, wurde schnell das Gruppenfoto gemacht. Wer weiss wie lange die Gruppe noch zusammen bleiben würde?   

Eine kurze Vorschau der Tour sollte den Bikern den groben Tourverlauf aufzeigen. Erst ging es den Anstieg zur Kreuzung oberhalb der Staumauer hinauf. Hier zeigte sich bereits das homogene Gefüge der Gruppe. Geschlossen fuhr man den Anstieg hinauf. Zwei, an WBST vorbei gekommene MTBler, schlossen sich für einen kurzen Zeitraum der Gruppe an. Liessen jedoch die sieben Biker davonziehen. 

Leider erst nach der Tour zu Hause, erzählte Marcel davon, dass die Zwei sich erkundigt hatten, ob wir die Omerbacher-Gruppe wären. Da ich nichts davon mitbekommen hatte und auch nicht wusste, dass sich noch jemand der Tour anschliessen wollte, ist das hier so ungünstig gelaufen.

Bitte meldet Euch doch noch mal. Grundsätzlich wird nicht immer dieses tempo vorgelegt. Wenn Ihr also Lust und Laune habt mit uns zu fahren, Ihr seid herzlich willkommen.   

Zurück zur Tour; über Gottfriedskreuz sollte es zum Kartoffelbaum gehen. Hier zog RS-Hunter erstmal ein neues Ass aus dem Ärmel und führte die Gruppe durch einen recht unbekannten Weg quer durch den Wald, um dann später von unten an den Kartoffelbaum zu gelangen. An der Kreuzung bog man links weiter bergauf ab. In der folgenden Linkskurve rechts ab, um dann eine Abfahrt hinunter bis zur Jägerhausstr. zu fahren. Dieser folgte man für einige 100 Meter. Dann ging es Richtung Paternoster. 

Hier zeigte sich wie interessiert die einzelnen Foren mitgelesen wurden. Gerd bemerkte: "Jetzt kommt das Ausscheidungsfahren!" Kaum hatte er diesen Satz ausgesprochen, tratt er zusammen mit XCRacer verstärkt in die Pedale. So konnten die zwei sich sehr schnell einen Vorsprung zum Rest verschaffen. Man spürte quasi die Spannung in der Gruppe. Kein Wort, versteinerte Gesichter, jeder taktierte auf seine Weise und beobachtete den Anderen. Als erstes nahm Armin die Chance wahr, um auf die beiden vorderen Fahrer aufzuschliessen. Die Dreier-Ausreissergruppe fuhr weiter vorweg. Doch als bald liess Gerd ab und gesellte sich wieder zu den Restlichen. Leichte Tempoverschärfungen zwischendurch brachte die Verfolgergruppe immer wieder in Aufruhr. Plötzlich ging Marcel auf vorletzter Position liegend aus dem Sattel, legte quasi einen Zwischenspurt ein und verschaffte sich ebenfalls etwas Distanz zur Gruppe. Vorneweg immer noch René und Armin. In meinem Kopf geisterten immer noch die Gedanken von der Grossen-Rursee-Tour vor einigen Wochen im Kopf. "Bloß nicht zu früh auspowern." Aber dann schoss es wie ein Geistesblitz in meinen Kopf, genau hier ist die richtige Stelle um zu attakieren. Der Patternoster macht einen kleinen Knick, die Steigung wird stärker, hier muss Du aus der Verfolgergruppe ausreissen. Also wie gedacht so gemacht. Da zwischenzeitlich Armin ebenfalls dem "lockeren Tritt" von René nicht standhalten konnte, schloss ich zu ihm auf. Doch auch jetzt konnte Armin nicht weiter meiner gestarteten Attake standhalten und liess mich auch weiter ziehen. Irgendwie überkam mich dann der Gedanke, "was machst Du eigentlich hier? Gleich kommt der Hasselbach und Du powerst hier wie ein Idiot dir die Lunge aus dem Leib!"  

Am Einstieg zum Hasselbachgraben angekommen sammelte sich die Gruppe so allmählich wieder. Als erstes füllte jeder seine leicht gescholzenen Energiespeicher mit den verschiedensten Riegeln. 

Nun folgte die Jagd über die Wurzeln des Hasselbachgraben. Selten war der Graben von so vielen Fussgängern benutzt wie gestern. Aus meiner Sicht konnte man aber überall mit einem freundlichen Gruss, einem kleinen Wortwechsel vorbeifahren. 

Auf dem ersten Drittel ereilte die Gruppe dann ein technischer Defekt. MTBScout hatte mit einem Plattfuss zu kämpfen. Die flinke Finger von XCRacer konnten jedoch gekonnte Hilfestellung Leisten. Nach erfolgter Reparatur ging es über die letzten Wurzel des ersten Drittels. Gekonnt zeigte man einer Rentnerwandergruppe wie man mit MTB's über Wurzeln fahren kann. Doch hier wäre es fast noch zu einem weiteren Unglück gekommen. MTBScout verhakte sich mit seinem Vorderrad zwischen zwei Wurzeln und lupfte sein Hinterrad derart in die Luft, dass es mir auch nur mit einer gewagten Bremsaktion gelang nicht auf ihn zufahren.

Der Rest des Hasselbachgrabens für die Gruppe geschlossen hintereinander. Am Ende des Hasselbachgrabens fuhr man nun über WAB's über Rotterdell bis zum Nordwanderweg. Nun stand die nächste Herausforderung auf dem Programm. Sonst als Anspruchsvoller Downhill bekannt kletterte man mehr oder weniger fahrend den Weg hinauf. XCRacer wollte in der folgenden Senke mit einem Trick die Durchquerung vorführen. Leider ist mir bis jetzt noch immer nicht klar wie der trick funktionieren sollte.   

Von Mulartshütte ging es nun über den schmalen Pfad parallel zur Strasse hinauf nach Venwegen. Über die Schneise bis zur Einfahrt zum "Tannenzapfentrail". Dort hinunter und dann gleich darauf in den "Wagemanntrail". Nach langer Abstinenz wurde dieser dann von der Gruppe unter die Stollen genommen. Zur Verwunderung der Gruppe konnte der Trail bis auf wenige Ausnahmen gut gefahren werden. Leider hatte talybont doch so seine Schwierigkeiten mit dem Trail und hat sich gleich zweimal recht heftig vom Rad geschmissen.   

Ab jetzt ging es über Vicht über WAB nach Süssendell. Am Forsthaus verabschiedenten sich Ricardo und Gerd von der Gruppe. Der Rest folgte den verschiedenen Wegen über Gressenich nach Hamich, den Omerbach entlang bis zum Treffpunkt "Omerbach". Nun stieg Markus aus, die überblieben vier Biker zeigten talybont den nächsten Waschplatz für sein Bike.

Die letzten Drei wollten sich auf dem Eschweiler Markt noch etwas erfrischen, aber auf Grund des anstehenden "Tag der Fanfahren" entschloss man sich in gemütlicher Atmosphäre im Garten von XCRacers Mam & Dad zu erholen.

So klang eine wiedermal schöne Tour mit vielen neuen netten Leuten bei einem kühlen Getränk und etwas belgischen Reisfladen, obwohl XCRacer den lieber für sich allein gehabt hätte   , aus.

XCRacers Tour-Fotos


----------



## Cheng (4. September 2005)

Es wird doch langsam Zeit das ich wieder mitfahre.

Ok, wenn die Touren mit Kaffee, Kuchen und Bölk enden, weiter so!  

Aber was muss ich da lesen, Ausscheidungsfahren, die Gruppe verliert sich, na na na, was kommen mir denn da für Sitten ans Tageslicht!  

An alle die sich noch nicht getraut haben mitzufahren, kurz hinter mir ist immer der Besenwagen. Also einsteigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (4. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

war echt ne tolle Tour gestern   . Mit netten Leuten - so macht das Ganze Spass.
Ich bin gerne nächste Woche wieder dabei.
Bis dahin 
Markus


----------



## XCRacer (4. September 2005)

Oha! Was sehen da meine entzündeten Augen! MTBscout hat Geburtstag!
Alles Gute!


----------



## Cheng (4. September 2005)

Von mir latürnich, wenn auch unbekannter Weise, auch alles Gute!!!


----------



## RS-Hunter (4. September 2005)

Na dann, auch von mir alles Gute. 

Du gibst aber alle Mühe, damit Du der Älteste wirst.   

So, dann sollte das nächste Bier nach der Tour schon gesichert sein.


----------



## PacMan (5. September 2005)

Yippie! Ich habe zwei Wochen Urlaub!  
Also falls noch jemand von euch tagsüber etwas Zeit hat, würde ich mich freuen, wenn wir ein paar Kilometer zusammen rollen könnten! Denke, ich werde am Mittwoch 'ne Runde drehen...


----------



## XCRacer (5. September 2005)

Hallo Pascal

Haben ja am Sonntag schon darüber gesprochen. Ich wollte am Mittwoch mal kurz zum MTB-Store, wegen meinem Knacken im Hinterbau. Werde wohl so um 15:30Uhr da sein. Könnten uns also so 15:45 - 16Uhr vor oder im Laden treffen.

Ich habe mal gedacht, das wir uns das neue Indebett zwischen Lammersdorf und Kirchberg mal ansehen. Am letzten Samstag wurde der neue Flußlauf offiziell geflutet. Dort hat man zwischenzeitlich einige Wanderwege angelegt.

Wird also keine "Trainingsfahrt", sondern eher eine Sightseeing und Entdeckungstour. Bin aber sonst flexibel und auch für alles andere offen. Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn sich vieleicht sonst noch jemand fände.

Grüße René


----------



## talybont (5. September 2005)

So, habe meine unseligen SCOTT Reifen in Pension geschickt und mir bei meinen Eltern noch ein Paar Michelin Wildgripper (leider in Draht) abgeholt. Mit denen passiert mir so ein Sch... wie am Samstag hoffentlich nicht mehr. Habe dann heute noch meinen Steuersatz nachgefettet und bin so auch das lästige Knacken losgeworden. Also bis zu nächsten WE!!!


Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag Marcel   

mfg,
Armin


----------



## MTBScout (5. September 2005)

!!! Danke für die Glückwünsche !!!

Die erste Tour war zwar etwas "zügig" aber noch im machbaren Bereich und mit vielen neuen und anspruchvollen Trials.
Ich denke ich bin am Samstag, sofern gefahren wird, wieder mit dabei.
Und für alle die dann noch Zeit und Lust haben, nach Dürwiß zu kommen...
...das    ist schon kalt gestellt.

PacMan: Wann willst du denn am Mittwoch los und wie lange?


----------



## PacMan (6. September 2005)

Das ist ja witzig, Rene! An das neue Indebett hatte ich auch schonmal gedacht! Also gerne! Mittwoch, 16:00 am MTB Store! Eintragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (6. September 2005)

Vielleicht kommt ein Einheimischer trotz Konkurrenzveranstaltung.  

Sommerschlußverkaufsfahrt in der Eifel am 07.09., 15.00 Uhr  

Eifelrunde ab Nideggen, natürlich nur über breite Wege ;-). Es geht unterhalb der Burg vorbei bis Abenden, dann oberhalb des Rurtals nach Heimbach, am Rursee vorbei und auf einem knackigen Uphill nach Schmidt, runter ins Kalltal und über Zweifall wieder zum Startpunkt, ca. 45 km und 900 hm.

Eintragen, marsch, marsch

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## GeJott (6. September 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> so nun noch mal zu der gestrigen Tour ...



@ RS-Hunter: Schöner Bericht!    Bin gerne wieder dabei, sobald ich einen fahrbaren Untersatz habe.  

Gerd


----------



## XCRacer (6. September 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Sommerschlußverkaufsfahrt in der Eifel am 07.09., 15.00 Uhr


Zu teuer!


----------



## Cheng (6. September 2005)

Hallo Leute, 16 Uhr ist leider nicht meine Zeit, aber durch das neue Indegebiet bei Kirchbach bin ich schon ein Stück gefahren. Ist schön geworden.

Habe es heute endlich geschafft meine Tourenberichte zu erstellen. Die findet Ihr auf unserer Heimseite


----------



## talybont (7. September 2005)

Hallo Ihr Omerbacher,

werde ich es noch schaffen, mit Euch in die Brunssumer Heide zu fahren?
Möglicher Termin: Samstag oder Sonntag
Streckenlänge ab Herzogenrath: ca. 50 - 55 km
Trailanteil: sehr hoch --> ca. 60%
Dauer: ca. 2,5 - 3h Fahrzeit
Höhenmeter: ich glaube keine 400 hm
Spass: ist garantiert!!!

mfg,
Armin


----------



## PacMan (7. September 2005)

Also am Samstag kann ich nicht, da ich leider mit zigtausend anderen Leuten die Musik von den Beatsteaks, New Model Army und den Toten Hosen geniessen muss und dabei unausweichlich jede Menge Spass haben werde!   
Aber am Sonntag wäre ich vorbei - vorausgesetzt, ich kann meinen Körper dann noch bewegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (7. September 2005)

Die fünf Eschweiler' Freerider XCRacer, MTBScout, HolyBen und mcmarki haben sich heute auf eine kleine Sightseeing- und Explorer-Tour begeben. Es ging zunächst am Blausteinsee und an Aldenhoven vorbei zur kleinen Kappelle. Dort konnten wir schon das neue Inde-Bett sehen. Wir fuhren zunächst Flussaufwärts Richtung Weissweiler um den geeigneten Einstiegspunkt zu finden. Dies war aber schwieriger als gedacht...
Irgendwann waren wir in Inden/Altdorf und wechselten dort das Ufer (nicht bildlich, sondern tatsächlich  ). Wir entdeckten einen Weg, der dem alten Indeverlauf flussabwärts folgte und fuhren diesen entlang. Nach ein paar kleinen Über-Zaun-Kletter-Einlagen erreichten wir den Punkt, wo sich die alte und die neue Inde wieder vereinen. Das ist in der Nähe von Kirchberg. Von dort aus fuhren wir wieder flussaufwärts - jetzt die neue Inde entlang. Es gab eine kleine Diskussion, ob wir zwischendurch nochmals das Ufer wechseln sollten, oder ob das in einer Sackgasse enden würde. Wir haben uns gegen den Uferwechsel entschieden und sind auf der sicheren Seite geblieben. Später sahen wir dann, dass auch die andere Seite keine Sackgasse gewesen wäre, und wir über eine weitere Brücke zurückgekommen wären. Aber MTBScout hatte sich ja einfach nicht durchsetzen können!   
Zum Abschluss warfen wir noch einen kurzen Blick auf diese Motocross-Strecke bei Aldenhoven. Dort findet, glaube ich, am Wochenende ein Rennen statt.
Da uns auf Höhe des Blausteinsees plötzlich der Mund unglaublich trocken wurde, hielten wir noch für eine Runde im Biergarten an. Wenn's schon keinen Kuchen gibt...

Am Ende waren es ca. 47km. Die Höhenmeter können wir wohl unterschlagen...


----------



## XCRacer (7. September 2005)

Hier dann auch die passenden Fotos:

Erstes Ziel war die Kapelle Lohn:





Am Wehr bei Lammersdorf dachte Pacman über eine Flußdurchquerung nach,...





...die er nach genauerem Studium der Beschaffenheit des Untergrundes wieder verwarf:





Wer lüftet dieses Geheimnis?





Sehr schöner Schnappschuß:





Die neue Inde:





Den Downhill am Zaun entlang sind wir hinunter:





An der Crossstrecke bei Neu-Lohn:





*Alle Bilder hier!*
Ich empfehle für die richtige Reihenfolge "Sort by Imagename"


----------



## Cheng (7. September 2005)

Hy Rene',

mal wieder ein Megageiles Foto, meine Hochachtung!


----------



## XCRacer (7. September 2005)

Der nächste Besucher meiner Homepage ist der Besucher Nummer 11111 und muß einen ausgeben 

Danke für das Lob Thorsten!

Armin, bin am WE schon ausgebucht. Die Brunssumer Heide kenne ich. Bin dort schon zweimal die Toertocht ab der Snowworld in Landgraaf gefahren. War echt geil. Die ist immer im November und werde bestimmt dieses Jahr wieder dabei sein.


----------



## Cheng (7. September 2005)

Hab es geschafft 11111, was trinkst Du?

Ich weiss, Eigenlob stinkt, aber der Schnappschuss von mir ist auch ganz gut gelungen!


----------



## HolyBen (7. September 2005)

War ne schöne kleine Tour heute mit wieder für mich neuen Gleichgesinnten.
Übrigens -wie immer- nette Leuts !     

Ich frage mich langsam wo ihr euch bis jetzt alle versteckt habt und vermute schon fast, dass in Eschweiler hinter jedem Busch ein MTBler lauert.   

Auch wenn die Strecke nicht durchgeplant war bis ins letzte, habe wir doch einige schöne Stellen gefunden (schöne Bilder, René !).


----------



## Cheng (7. September 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich langsam wo ihr euch bis jetzt alle versteckt habt und vermute schon fast, dass in Eschweiler hinter jedem Busch ein MTBler lauert.



Ja wo warst Du denn bis jetzt!


----------



## HolyBen (7. September 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Ja wo warst Du denn bis jetzt!




Hinter dem Busch links vor dem Radweg zum Blausteinsee    

(aus Richtung Hehlrath kommend)


----------



## on any sunday (7. September 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Sommerschlußverkaufsfahrt in der Eifel am 07.09., 15.00 Uhr





			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Zu teuer!


Deine Armut kotzt mich an!  

War trotzdem eine schöne, billige Tour. Haben die Holländer eigentlich noch Ferien. Lauter lecker Meisjes im Wald.


----------



## on any sunday (7. September 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hab es geschafft 11111, was trinkst Du?
> 
> Ich weiss, Eigenlob stinkt, aber der Schnappschuss von mir ist auch ganz gut gelungen!



Kenn ich, ist die weltbekannte Polunigalm in den südöstlichen Ausläufern der Eifel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (7. September 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Kenn ich, ist die weltbekannte Polunigalm in den südöstlichen Ausläufern der Eifel.



Da frag ich mich doch wie Du darauf jetzt gekommen bist?


----------



## on any sunday (7. September 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Da frag ich mich doch wie Du darauf jetzt gekommen bist?



Wenn in der Bildadresse "Schlampenalm" gestanden hätte, wäre es halt die weltbekannte Schlampenalm gewesen.  

Mikele aka Kombuter Flachman


----------



## talybont (7. September 2005)

Geht denn am WE irgendwas oder muss ich am Samstag mein Rennrad Gassi führen?

@Pascal: Von mir aus können wir auch am Sonntag in die Brunssumer Heide. War gestern nochmal dort um festzustellen, das die Trails in einem guten Zustand sind.

cu,
Armin


----------



## Centurion (8. September 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Hier zeigte sich wie interessiert die einzelnen Foren mitgelesen wurden. Gerd bemerkte: "Jetzt kommt das Ausscheidungsfahren!" Kaum hatte er diesen Satz ausgesprochen, tratt er zusammen mit XCRacer verstärkt in die Pedale. So konnten die zwei sich sehr schnell einen Vorsprung zum Rest verschaffen. Man spürte quasi die Spannung in der Gruppe. Kein Wort, versteinerte Gesichter, jeder taktierte auf seine Weise und beobachtete den Anderen. Als erstes nahm Armin die Chance wahr, um auf die beiden vorderen Fahrer aufzuschliessen. Die Dreier-Ausreissergruppe fuhr weiter vorweg. Doch als bald liess Gerd ab und gesellte sich wieder zu den Restlichen. Leichte Tempoverschärfungen zwischendurch brachte die Verfolgergruppe immer wieder in Aufruhr. Plötzlich ging Marcel auf vorletzter Position liegend aus dem Sattel, legte quasi einen Zwischenspurt ein und verschaffte sich ebenfalls etwas Distanz zur Gruppe. Vorneweg immer noch René und Armin. In meinem Kopf geisterten immer noch die Gedanken von der Grossen-Rursee-Tour vor einigen Wochen im Kopf. "Bloß nicht zu früh auspowern." Aber dann schoss es wie ein Geistesblitz in meinen Kopf, genau hier ist die richtige Stelle um zu attakieren. Der Patternoster macht einen kleinen Knick, die Steigung wird stärker, hier muss Du aus der Verfolgergruppe ausreissen. Also wie gedacht so gemacht. Da zwischenzeitlich Armin ebenfalls dem "lockeren Tritt" von René nicht standhalten konnte, schloss ich zu ihm auf. Doch auch jetzt konnte Armin nicht weiter meiner gestarteten Attake standhalten und liess mich auch weiter ziehen. Irgendwie überkam mich dann der Gedanke, "was machst Du eigentlich hier? Gleich kommt der Hasselbach und Du powerst hier wie ein Idiot dir die Lunge aus dem Leib!"



Sehr interressant zu lesender Bericht   ! 

Das war ja ein Angriff a la Armstrong: Bei der größten Steigung versuchen seine Chanche wahrzunehmen...

(Ich hoffe ohne Epo  )

Ihr müßt bei Euren Sprint- bzw. Bergwertungen auch virtuelle Zwischenpunkte vergeben, sonst kommt doch der Leser nicht ganz mit wer jetzt führt und wer auf welcher Position liegt und wer war denn jetzt der angrifflustigste Fahrer   .

Echt schöne Gegend bei Euch - da hat aber einer viel mit seinem Bagger gespielt  .

Gruß Centurion  !


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. September 2005)

Hallo,

falls einer Lust, Zeit und gute Beine hat   es lohnt sich 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Cheng (9. September 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr Omerbacher,
> 
> werde ich es noch schaffen, mit Euch in die Brunssumer Heide zu fahren?
> Möglicher Termin: Samstag oder Sonntag
> ...



Hy Armin,

Dein Vorschlag ist sehr verlockend, leider am Samstag zeitlich nicht zu realisieren, wir werden wohl in den heimischen Wäldern toben.
Wenn ich einen Vorschlag machen darf? Was hälst Du vom 3 Oktober. Der Termin würde mir ganz gut passen und wir haben genug Vorlaufzeit den Termin bekannt zu machen.


----------



## XCRacer (9. September 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...wir werden wohl in den heimischen Wäldern toben.


Termin?


----------



## XCRacer (9. September 2005)

Als Nachtrag zur Tour am vergangenen Mittwoch:
(Quelle: www.indeland.de)

Nukleus weiterer Projekte wird die Gemeinde Inden sein. Auf 
der Goltsteinkuppe, einer in der Zwischenzeit begrünten 
Bergbauhalde, wird ein Aussichtspunkt errichtet. Von dort soll 
der Blick der Besucher weit in den aktiven Tagebau und die 
Landschaft des indelandes schweifen können. Das besondere 
am Aussichtspunkt: Er wird in Form des Maskottchens des 
Projektes, dem indemann, realisiert. Weithin und bereits von 
der Autobahn A4 sichtbar fungiert er auch als Landmarke für 
Einheimische und Touristen. Der kleine Sympathieträger, ent-
wickelt von Maurer United Architects, wird hier ganz groß, 
soll er doch eine Höhe von rund 40 m haben. Weitere kleine 
indemänner mit einer Höhe von 18 m werden im gesamten 
Projektraum ungewöhnliche Aussichten und Einblicke ermög-
lichen. Multimedia-Installationen in den indemännern erklä-
ren die Entstehungsgeschichte des Raumes und geben den 
Ausblick auf das, was im Jahr 2050 im indeland Realität ge-
worden sein soll. Verbunden werden die einzelnen Attraktio-
nen über ein Wegenetz, dass die Grenzen des Tagebaus ab-
bildet und eine Uferkante schafft. Diese wird als Uferprome-
nade für vielfältige Nutzungen jetzt schon einen Vorge-
schmack auf das geben, was 2050 dann der Indesche See 
sein soll.


----------



## Cheng (9. September 2005)

Jetzt endlich ein Termin für morgen.

Ich freue mich schon auf all die neuen Gesichter.

Also eintragen, Marsch, marsch!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (9. September 2005)

Na endlich! Wurde ja auch Zeit!

Hatte gestern eine Email-Anfrage einer Lady aus Eschweiler in der elektrischen Post. Sie wollte eventuell morgen zum Treff kommen (Eifelstr/Vennstr). Habe noch kein Feedback von ihr, hoffe aber das zum ersten mal eine FRAU  dabei ist.
Cool


----------



## Cheng (9. September 2005)

Hy Rene', 

die gleiche Post hatte ich auch, habe Ihr gerade noch den Termin zugemailt.

Hatte aber bisher auch noch kein Feedback!


----------



## PacMan (10. September 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte gestern eine Email-Anfrage einer Lady aus Eschweiler...



Und ich bin natürlich nicht dabei! 
Macht bloss 'nen guten Eindruck, Jungens! Damit sie nächstes Mal auch wieder mit dabei ist! Also Kuchen in den Ofen und Kaffee aufsetzen!


----------



## MTBScout (10. September 2005)

Also ich bin nachher mit dabei!
Übrigens das Angebot mit dem Bierchen nach der Fahrt steht immer noch.
Mal schauen, ob es auch für Kuchen und Kaffe reicht...


----------



## RS-Hunter (10. September 2005)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin nachher mit dabei!
> Übrigens das Angebot mit dem Bierchen nach der Fahrt steht immer noch.
> Mal schauen, ob es auch für Kuchen und Kaffe reicht...




Klasse ...   

bis später


----------



## Cheng (10. September 2005)

Also Leute,

habe soeben die Mail bekommen das Claudia mitfährt.
D.h. in Schale schmeissen und gutes Benehmen an den Tag legen.

Bis später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (10. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auch dabei - werde um 14.15 am Omerbach sein.

Bis gleich

Markus


----------



## XCRacer (10. September 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...und gutes Benehmen an den Tag legen.!


Wird also 'ne langweilige Tour! 

Ich bringe wieder Riccardo mit.


----------



## RS-Hunter (10. September 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wird also 'ne langweilige Tour!  ...




Dann Hätt' ich ja gar keine Nudeln bunkern zu brauchen.


----------



## Cheng (11. September 2005)

Tourenbericht vom 10.09.05 oder die Frage sind wir zu langsam oder bist Du zu schnell?

Nach einer doch recht kurzfristigen Terminvergabe haben sich doch 8 Biker und sogar eine Bikerin zum Treffpunkt Omerbach eingefunden. War natürlich wieder schön in einer grossen Gruppe zu fahren, besonders für mich da ich die letzten Touren in Ö immer alleine gefahren bin.
Am Donnerstag erhielt ich eine Mail von Claudia aus Eschweiler mit der Frage, ob Sie mitfahren darf und ob Sie auch mithalten könnte. Ganz natürlich beantwortete ich die Frage mit, wir sind immer zusammen losgefahren und auch zusammen angekommen. Nachdem wir sie dann gestern aber erlebt haben, stellte sich die Frage: sind wir zu langsam oder bist Du zu schnell? Mehr habe ich dazu nicht zu sagen, ausser das man dann doch wieder auf mich warten musste!

Los ging es wie immer am Omerbach Richtung Hamich wo wir direkt die Todessenke anfuhren. Georg brauchte wieder kein Bier zu spendieren, da es niemand geschafft hatte sie komplett zu durchqueren, auch Freddy41, den der Ergeiz packte und sie gleich 2x fuhr, musste sich geschlagen geben. Weiter ging es die Trailpassage bis zur Hundeschule. Da Claudia noch nicht so fit im Trailfahren war, zogen wir es vor doch mehr WAB einzubauen. An der WBTS vorbei zum Kartoffelbaum. Dort hatten Georg und René in der Unterstandhütte einen Beamer mit Leinwand aufgebaut und hielten einen sehr interessanten Vortrag über die Geschichte des Kartoffelbaum. Ich hätte mir noch ein bisschen mehr Multimedia-Show gewünscht!  

Weiter bis Vossenack, den Studententrail nach Simonskall, da hat Claudia sich übrigens sehr gut geschlagen, ging es dann per Slalom ein kleines Stück durchs Kalltal. Wieder hoch nach Vossenack, runter in den Talkessel Richtung Kleinau, kurze Zwangspause durch einen Plattfuß an Armins Hinterrad. Bergauf nach Kleinhau, Großau über den Rennweg Hamisch, Omerbach wieder nach Hause.

Am Ende standen knapp 70km mit 900Hm und ein 18er Schnitt. Nette neue Leute und die erste Frau bei einer Omerbachtour. Bitte wiederkommen!! 

Ein kleiner Rest verbrachte noch eine schöne Stunde bei Marcel zum Bier und Reisfladen, Danke für die Einladung!  






Mitfahrer von links nach rechts: Ricardo, Claudia(beide nicht im Forum), Freddy41, MTBScout, RS-Hunter, MCmarci, XCRacer, Talibont, Cheng, Gerhard Schröder(auch nicht im Forum).

Hier noch ein paar Fotos!


----------



## PacMan (11. September 2005)

Und... wie war's? Berichte... Bilder... ich will alle Details!

Mir fällt gerade ein, dass ich nächste Woche auch nicht mit euch fahren kann, weil wir dann nochmal den Aachener Wald unsicher machen.

Da am Dienstag/Mittwoch das Wetter nochmal etwas schöner sein soll, werde ich dann wahrscheinlich nochmal zu 'ner Tour aufbrechen. Bis dahin sollte ich mich auch von den meisten Blessuren des gestrigen Toten Hosen Konzerts erholt haben... Also falls noch jemand an den Tagen etwas Zeit hat, dann meldet euch doch mal, damit wir über 'ne genaue Uhrzeit verhandeln können!

*edit* Okay, der Bericht ist natürlich genau gleichzeitig mit diesem Beitrag geschreiben worden...


----------



## RS-Hunter (11. September 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Tourenbericht vom 10.09.05 oder die Frage sind wir zu langsam oder bist Du zu schnell? ...



Zwei, drei Kleinigkeiten möchte ich zum Bericht noch richtig stellen:   
1. Todessenke heisst seid letzter Woche Freibiersenke
2. Studententrail heisst Oberstufenpfädchen/trail, weil dort ein Gymnasium ist und keine Hochschule
3. Zwei Namenverdreher unter dem Bild:
 -   4. v.l. ist mcmarki; 
 -   4. v.r. ist MTBScout (ohne Helm)

Ansonsten schöner Bericht zu einer schönen Tour mit schönen, ähh netten Leuten. Ich bin echt sehr überrascht welchen Zuspruch in letzter Zeit der Treff Omerbach hat. Ich hoffe, dass dies auch in Zukunft so bleibt.


----------



## XCRacer (11. September 2005)

Hier noch die Versager der Freibiersenke:

























*Alle Bilder plus die paar Bilder vom Ahrtal von heute*


----------



## talybont (11. September 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch die Versager der Freibiersenke:


einer der Versager möchte wissen, welche Pumpe einen darartigen Wind gemacht hat  . Es war eine Topeak, daran kann ich mich noch erinnern. Mit der schicke ich meine Wese in Rente, zumindest beim MTB.

cu,
Armin


----------



## XCRacer (11. September 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> ...welche Pumpe einen darartigen Wind gemacht hat


Topeak Mini Blaster Master
Ist dann allerdings das aktuelle Modell. Meine ist noch mit Plastikzylinder.


----------



## XCRacer (12. September 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch die Versager der Freibiersenke


Anhand der Klicks pro Bild lässt der beliebteste ...bzw die beliebteste Versager ...bzw. Versagerin (Oh Mann, müßen wir jetzt eigentlich zweigeschlechtlich schreiben ) ...na jedenfall hat das Bild von Claudia die meisten Hits! Eh, Leute bin ICH euch nicht mehr attraktiv genug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBScout (12. September 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Tourenbericht vom 10.09.05 oder die Frage sind wir zu langsam oder bist Du zu schnell?


War eine schöne Tour am Samstag. 
Besonders die Bildunterschrift hat mir gefallen "Gerhard Schröder(auch nicht im Forum)"  

PacMan: Mein Vorschlag wäre am Mitwoch eine Trainingstour um die Wehebachtalsperre .
Wenn wir um 16 Uhr losfahren könnten wir in 3 Stunden rum sein.

Marcel.


----------



## IGGY (12. September 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Leute bin ICH euch nicht mehr attraktiv genug?


Doch für mich schon


----------



## PacMan (13. September 2005)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Vorschlag wäre am Mitwoch eine Trainingstour um die Wehebachtalsperre .
> Wenn wir um 16 Uhr losfahren könnten wir in 3 Stunden rum sein.



Meinetwegen gerne. Weitere Interessenten? Andere Vorschläge?


----------



## mcmarki (13. September 2005)

@MTB-Scout; PacMan

...ääähmm könnt Ihr das Ganze nicht auf Donnerstag verschieben?   Danke, danke.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## PacMan (13. September 2005)

@mcmarki: Also auf Donnerstag verschieben würde ich's nur ungern, da die Wetteraussichten für Do-Tag ein gutes Stück schlechter aussehen!

Aber ich mach dir 'nen Vorschlag: Wenn sich das Wetter am Do-Tag halbwegs sehen lassen kann, dann fahre ich gerne am Do-Tag nochmal!

Termin für Mittwoch


----------



## RS-Hunter (13. September 2005)

Der etwas andere Termin  

Cu
Georg


----------



## Cheng (13. September 2005)

Hy. habe mich schon eingetragen. JJ kommt auch.

Ich bring zur Demonstration auch die DigiCam mit. Bericht muss aber der Guido schreiben!  

Was ist mit Bölk? Hast Du genug oder soll ich noch besorgen?

Steuerkopflager sind am Mann!


----------



## RS-Hunter (13. September 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ... Was ist mit Bölk? Hast Du genug oder soll ich noch besorgen? ...



Ich glaub was ich noch zu Hause reicht nicht für die angekündigten Gäste aus.

René wollte nämlich auch daran teilnehmen.

Wenn Du Zeit haben solltest und nach Möglichkeit kühlen kannst. Sonst besorge ich was bevor ich morgen nach Hause fahre.

Heute werde ich erst spät zurück sein; sitzte gerade im Zug von Wob zurück und teile mit 'ner Gruppe Pharma-Vertreter/innen das Abteil.   

Cu
Georg


----------



## XCRacer (13. September 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Der etwas andere Termin


Tempo: schnell!
Schwierigkeit: schwer!

Bezieht sich das auf's schrauben oder auf die Betankung? 

Ich hab noch ein paar Flaschen Mühlenkölsch. Die bringe ich mit, sonst werden 'se schimmelig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (13. September 2005)

Das wird ein Marathon! Erst rund um die WBTS, dann rund auf dem Garagenplatz 

Ach war heute wieder im Indeland. Ich bekomme da jetzt einen netten 40km Kurs zusammen, der abwechslungsreicher kaum sein kann. Indeauen, Lucherberger See, Goltsteinkuppe (da gibt's Trails  ) und Blausteinsee.

Bei Interesse...


----------



## PacMan (14. September 2005)

An dem Indeland-Rundkurs hätte ich auf jeden Fall Interesse! Ist einfach ab und zu 'ne schöne Abwechslung zum Wald. Würd' mich echt freuen, wenn du mir die Runde in den nächsten Wochen mal persönlich präsentieren könntest. Hab ja leider kein GPS-Gedöns, sodass ich auf 'nen echten Premium-Guide aus Fleisch und Blut nicht verzichten kann!


----------



## RS-Hunter (14. September 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Tempo: schnell!
> Schwierigkeit: schwer!
> 
> Bezieht sich das auf's schrauben oder auf die Betankung?



Schnell auf die Betankung   
Schwer auf's Schrauben; das ist ja quasi wie 'ne OP für ein neues Hüftgelenk und das unter widrigsten Bedingungen. Kein desinfizierter OP etc.   



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab noch ein paar Flaschen Mühlenkölsch. Die bringe ich mit, sonst werden 'se schimmelig!


Blos nicht schlecht werden lassen!  

@all: Falls noch jemand nach der Tour heute Lust auf ein Bier hat, seid herzlich willkommen.


----------



## mcmarki (14. September 2005)

@PacMan
ist schon ok so - habe mich ein wenig erkältet, lege lieber die Füsse hoch, damit ich am WE wieder fit bin.
Trotzdem danke.
Markus


----------



## PacMan (14. September 2005)

Was denn, wie jetzt? 5 (in Worten: fünf) Mitfahrer!?! Und schon wieder zwei neue/unbekannte! Das haut mich echt vom Hocker! Bin schon ganz nervös... Ich glaub, ich muss mir noch schnell die Haare machen... und was soll ich bloss anziehen    

Ich hoffe, der Treffpunkt ist für alle verständlich. Ist dort, wo sich die "Omerbacher" immer treffen. Also Eifelstrasse am Omerbach, wo der Feldweg zum Korkus reingeht...
Bis gleich!


----------



## XCRacer (14. September 2005)

Ich tue mich raus! Hab heute morgen was wenig Schlaf gehabt und hole den jetzt nach. Muß ja für die "Schrauber-Party" fit sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (14. September 2005)

Na toll. Und wer hilft uns jetzt, wenn wir uns verfahren? Naja, wird schon schiefgehen... Gut's Nächtle!


----------



## PacMan (14. September 2005)

Heute machten sich die drei Schönwetter-Fahrer HolyBen, MTBScout und PacMan auf, um die letzten Sonnenstrahlen des Sommers einzufangen. Leider vergeblich - anstelle von Sonnenstrahlen kam von oben höchstens etwas Regen. Ausserdem hab ich mich ganz vergeblich fein gemacht: die zwei Unbekannten haben sich nämlich auch nicht blicken lassen...
Aber ansonsten war's 'ne schöne kleine Tour: rund um die WBTS ca. 40km bei 'nem 18er Schnitt.
Bilder gibt's hier ... 'ne Digicam hatten wir nicht dabei...


----------



## HolyBen (14. September 2005)

Schöne Tour bei schlechtem Wetter, hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht.   

Leider war der anschließende Weg nach Dürwiß für MTBScout und mich umsonst. Wir standen zwar auf der Römerstraße zur Mineralienzufuhr bereit, haben aber anscheinend die falschen Garagen erwischt.   

@ Georg: wir standen gegenüber dem Beerdigungsinstitut in der Einfahrt zu den Garagen. Dort haben wir ja auch letztens den Kuchen geholt, war wohl falsch ?  

Jetzt muss ich mich mit einem lecker Hacker Pschorr trösten.


----------



## Cheng (15. September 2005)

Tja. warum seit Ihr denn nicht in den Garagenhof hinein gefahren?  
Wenn man man ein Bier trinken will muss man schon in die Kneipe gehen.  
Dann bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## RS-Hunter (15. September 2005)

Hi Bernd,

da muss ich Thorsten wohl beipflichten    ; hast du dich nicht daran erinnert wo d' Frau das Auto geputzt hatte? Genau das war die Schrauber-Werkstatt-Garage!   

Naja, dann beim nächsten mal.


Ich muss schon sagen, dass gestern auf extrem hohen Niveau geschraubt und gefachsimpelt wurde. Wenn ich noch an die Diskussion denke, ob der Schriftzug des Lenkkopflagers von vorne und hinten oder links und rechts zu lesen sein müsste.   

Ach übrigens, es gab sogar Zuschauer die mit Bier und Klappstuhl angereist waren.   

Eigentlich lief alles sehr reibungslos und es fehlte der letzte Feinschliff an meinem Bike, als ich einen Schreck bekam   . Ein Tauchrohr ist von der Oberfläche total zerkatscht.   

So jetzt fängt bestimmt die Zankerei mit dem Versender an.


----------



## HolyBen (15. September 2005)

Hallo,

wir waren gegen 18.40 Uhr auf dem Garagenhof und alle Tore waren zu. 

Da ich ausnahmsweise mein Brecheisen nicht bei hatte, haben wir bis fünf nach sieben gewartet und sind dann nach Hause gedüst.

Schade aber war ja bestimmt nicht das letzte Mal.


----------



## RS-Hunter (15. September 2005)

Na gut, konnte ja keiner wissen, dass ihr zur Kinderparty wolltet.   

Aber du hast recht. der Termin war erst für 19:00 Uhr angesetzt und wir haben uns ca. 19:10 Uhr getroffen. Also haben wir uns knapp verfehlt.   

Aber wie du schon sagst, wird sicherlich nicht das letzte Mal sein. 

*"Hornbach. Es gibt immer was zu tun. Yippie, Yippie, ey yä..."*


----------



## XCRacer (15. September 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Tauchrohr ist von der Oberfläche total zerkatscht.
> 
> So jetzt fängt bestimmt die Zankerei mit dem Versender an.


Bin mal gespannt wie das ausgeht. Schließlich hast du die Gebel ja schon montiert und das Rohr gekürzt.


----------



## Cheng (15. September 2005)

Samstag vormittag ist Arbeiten angesagt. Hier also ein Konkurenztermin zur Aachener Tour!

Eintragen, Marsch, Marsch


----------



## rpo35 (15. September 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag vormittag ist Arbeiten angesagt. Hier also ein Konkurenztermin zur Aachener Tour!
> 
> Eintragen, Marsch, Marsch


Wir sind schon 17, spar dir die Kraft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (15. September 2005)

Ich kenn aber schon zwei die sich noch eintragen werden


----------



## rpo35 (15. September 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenn aber schon zwei die sich noch eintragen werden


Wo ? In Aachen ?......Wird Zeit, das wir nochmal zusammen fahren !!


----------



## Cheng (15. September 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ? In Aachen ?......Wird Zeit, das wir nochmal zusammen fahren !!



Nimm Dir spätestens am 29. Oktober nichts vor, dann findet unsere Jubliläumstour statt. Wird wohl mit einer kleinen Fete enden!


----------



## PacMan (16. September 2005)

Hey Thorsten, nimm am Samstag mal dein Handy mit. Die Aachener Tour ist ja laut Plan gegen 14:00 zuende. Vielleicht hab ich danach aber Lust, nochmehr zu fahren und würde versuchen, euch irgendwo unterwegs in die Quere zu kommen... Ist nur so 'ne spontane Idee, aber vielleicht ergibt es sich ja irgendwie...


----------



## rpo35 (16. September 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Thorsten, nimm am Samstag mal dein Handy mit. Die Aachener Tour ist ja laut Plan gegen 14:00 zuende. Vielleicht hab ich danach aber Lust, nochmehr zu fahren und würde versuchen, euch irgendwo unterwegs in die Quere zu kommen... Ist nur so 'ne spontane Idee, aber vielleicht ergibt es sich ja irgendwie...


Kannst auch mit mir in Roetgen starten. Die Strecke ist teilweise sogar recht anspruchsvoll...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (16. September 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Thorsten, nimm am Samstag mal dein Handy mit. Die Aachener Tour ist ja laut Plan gegen 14:00 zuende. Vielleicht hab ich danach aber Lust, nochmehr zu fahren und würde versuchen, euch irgendwo unterwegs in die Quere zu kommen... Ist nur so 'ne spontane Idee, aber vielleicht ergibt es sich ja irgendwie...



ist gebongt!  

@rpo: Hy Ralph, warum werden bei Dir die Leute weniger und bei mir mehr?


----------



## rpo35 (16. September 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ist gebongt!
> 
> @rpo: Hy Ralph, warum werden bei Dir die Leute weniger und bei mir mehr?


Keine Überläufer, nur Warmduscher......übrigens ist das nicht bei mir sondern bei Mike...der ist der Guido morgen...


----------



## Pink-Floyd (16. September 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Überläufer, nur Warmduscher......


Ja ich bin Warmduscher aus Überzeugung!


----------



## rpo35 (16. September 2005)

Pink-Floyd schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich bin Warmduscher aus Überzeugung!


Nein, Du hast Angst um deinen Rahmen...berechtigter Weise...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (17. September 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mal gespannt wie das ausgeht. Schließlich hast du die Gebel ja schon montiert und das Rohr gekürzt.



Guten Morgen,

erstaunlicherweise wurden mir sehr unverzüglich zwei Alternativen angeboten.
Nach einem ersten telefonischen Kontakt bat mich H&S, falls möglich Bilder zu senden. Bilder hatte ich ja gemacht, also gesagt getan. 

Zitat_."Hallo Herr Hentschel,

Wie bereits eben telefonisch besprochen sende ich Ihnen Fotos über den Zustand des Tauchrohres an der Federgabel (Manitou Axel Elite, Lock Out).

Die Oberflächenrauheit des rechten Tauchrohrs ist extrem rauh und nicht mit denen der anderen Gabeln zu vergleichen.

Der Fehler ist leider erst aufgefallen nachdem die Gabel bereits eingebaut war. 

Dies bedeutet, 
Der Gabelschaft ist gekürzt
Lenkkopflagerschale und -kralle sind eingepresst

In Erwartung einer umgehenden Antwort, wie weiter damit verfahren wird, verbleibe ich"_

Folgende Antwort erhielt ich gestern:

_"Hallo Hr. Haas, habe mir Ihre Bilder angesehen, man erkennt die Unebenheiten der Oberfläche, kann Ihnen leider von hier aus nicht sagen ob dies die Funktion der Gabel beeinträchtigt oder beeinträchtigen wird. Ich kann Ihnen 2 Möglichkeiten anbieten: 1. Einen Preisnachlass in Höhe von EUR 30,00 2. Gabelumtausch

Bitte melden Sie sich bei mir (tel. oder via E-mail)

MfG Hentschel, H&S Bike-Discount"_

Soviel also zum Thema Service- und Kundenfreundlichkeit.   

Jetzt stehe ich eben vor der Entscheidung, wobei ich eine neue Gabel vorziehe. Man weiss ja nicht wie sich der Verschleiss etc. bei der rauhen Oberfläche in Zukunft verhält. Das blöde ist halt nur, dass Ende nächster Woche Urlaub ansteht und dann alles i.O. sein sollte.

Aber wenn das jetzt auch weiterhin so Problemlos läuft sehe ich da kein Problem.


----------



## rpo35 (17. September 2005)

Moin Herr Haas,

ich würde sie umtauschen ! Könnte mir vorstellen, dass sie aufgrund der rauhen Oberfläche schnell siffen wird...
Das sollte doch in einer Woche gehen; ich würde gleich nochmal dort anrufen und das klären !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## HolyBen (17. September 2005)

So,

habe mich auch mal für den Termin eingetragen und werde um 14.15 Uhr an der Jülicher Straße sein. 
Da ich aber zwei Tage mit einer Erkältung flachgelegen habe, kann es sein, dass ich die Tour vorzeitig beenden muss.     

Wie würd der Kaiser sagen: schaun mer mal.

Bis gleich
Bernd


----------



## RS-Hunter (17. September 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Herr Haas,
> 
> ich würde sie umtauschen ! Könnte mir vorstellen, dass sie aufgrund der rauhen Oberfläche schnell siffen wird...
> Das sollte doch in einer Woche gehen; ich würde gleich nochmal dort anrufen und das klären !
> ...



Nabend Ralph,

habe heute morgen natürlich auch noch mit H&S gesprochen. Heute war leider nicht "mein" Ansprechpartner zu sprechen, aber trotzdem konnte ich eine Lösung vorschlagen mit der beide leben können.

Zuerst wollte ich, dass sie mir direkt eine neue Gabel schicken und ich im Gegenzug die defekte Gabel zurück senden würde. Darauf hatte man sich aber nicht eingelassen. Da ich dann jedoch befürchtete, wenn man den von ihnen üblichen Weg einhalten würde, dass die neue Gabel nicht rechtzeitig vor dem Urlaub eintreffen würde. Zuerst Zusendung der Freirücksendemarke, dann Rücksendung der defekten Gabel um dann eine neue Gabel geschickt zu bekommen. Daraufhin habe ich ihnen einen Vorschlag gemacht. Heute Zusendung einer neuen Gabel zum reduzierten Preis, nach erhalt der neuen entscheide ich, ob ich die defekte Gabel zurückschicke und Geld erhalte oder die Gabel behalte. Mit dem Vorschlag war man dann einverstanden. Jetzt heisst es nur noch für mich warten bis die Gabel kommt.

Wenn das dann auch so schnell und unkompliziert wie die bisherige Abwicklung abläuft, dann kann man doch zufrieden sein.


----------



## Cheng (17. September 2005)

Hier die Fotos der heutigen Tour!! 

Bericht kommt noch von Georg, der hat uns heute zur Trailtour ausgeführt.

Sehr schön, bis auf zwei sehr spektakuläre Stürze, einen Kettenriss, nachstellen des Steuerkopflagers und einen Plattfuss, natürlich bei René, gab es keine besonderen Vorkommnisse.

@Bernd: vielen dank für das


----------



## XCRacer (18. September 2005)

> zwei sehr spektakuläre Stürze, einen Kettenriss, nachstellen des Steuerkopflagers und einen Plattfuss


und ein verbogenes Schaltauge ...natürlich bei mir 

Danke an Bernd für das Bier und Danke an Mr.Unterholz für die neuen Trails.

Meine Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (19. September 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schön, bis auf zwei sehr spektakuläre Stürze, einen Kettenriss, nachstellen des Steuerkopflagers und einen Plattfuss, natürlich bei René, gab es keine besonderen Vorkommnisse.





			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> und ein verbogenes Schaltauge ...natürlich bei mir



und einen neuen Flite mit 'ner "fünf" im Leder, einen geschrotteten Helm und etwas Kopfschmerzen.  

War schon eine ziemliche Materialschlacht.   


Kurzer Bericht:

Samstag traffen sich XCRacer, RS-Hunter, Cheng, HolyBen und mcmarcki zu einer Pioniertour. Unsere Gastbikerin Claudia hatte uns noch am Treffpunkt abgefangen, um ihre Teilnahme abzusagen.

Wie gewohnt am Omerbach entlang nach Hamich, dort lotzte XCRacer die Gruppe durch den Ort, um einen "neuen" Trail vorzustellen. War aber für mich nichts neues   . Danach sammelte HolyBen noch Souveniers vom Radweg (eine verlorene Trek Trinkflasche) auf. Dann ging es in S'hütte dirkt hinauf zur Wolffarm. Kurz dahinter konnte ich mich mit einem für XCRacer neuen Trail revanchieren.   Nun ging es über Parkplatz Buche 19 hinauf. Dort trat der erste Defekt auf. Mcmarki wickelte fein säuberlich seine Kette auf den Weg ab. Nach der erfolgten Reparatur gings weiter, freundestarhlend wollte ich wieder einen versteckten Trail präsentieren. In der Abfahrt brachte mich jedoch ein unter Gras versteckter nasser Ast unbamherzig zu Fall. Nicht schlecht, so heftig war ich noch nie mit meinem Helm aufgeschlagen. Dies verdeutlichte sich zu Hause, nach dem ich den Helm näher inspiziert hatte. (s.o.). Für die Einen war's der versteckteste Trail, für die Anderen das Unterholz. Weiter zum Gottfriedkreuz, den A3 folgend, um anschliessend in nach einer feinen Downhilljagd in Vicht zu landen. Nun wieder die verschiedesten Trails oberhalb Vicht Richtung Zweifall. Leider durch die massiven Waldarbeiten musste wieder etwas improvisiert werden. Für die Einen war's der versteckteste Trail, für die Anderen das Unterholz. Über Finsterau am Tennisplatz vorbei den kleinen Asphaltanstieg hinauf, um dann die Abfahrt zum Erzstollen hinunter. In Zweifall am Sporthotel vorbei zum Kloster und drumherum. Auch hier schloss sich eine klien Abfahrt an, bei der XCRacer mal seine Einparkkünste in Gräben vorführte.    Mein Logenplatz (3m dahinter) machte sich bezahlt. Eine perfekte Hechtrolle aus Sattel und Klickies konnte bestaunt werden. Von hier über Gottfriedskreuz, Buche 19, den unbekannten Trail in umgekehrter Richtung komplett bis Gressenich. Zum Schluss wieder am Omerbach zurück nach Eschweiler. Hier liess HaolyBen es sich nicht nehmen noch seine Spielschulden der ersten Tour einzulösen und lud uns zu einem frischen Paulaner ein.

Alles in allem eine schöne Tour bei schönem Spätsommerwetter. (sieht man mal vom Material ab)

Bilder von Cheng, Bilder von XCRacer


----------



## rpo35 (19. September 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> ...freundestarhlend...


Ist das was ansteckendes ?... und überhaupt, bei Euch fahre ich nicht mehr mit; da geht mir zuviel kaputt (Helm, Kette, Sattel, Schaltauge)...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (19. September 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das was ansteckendes ?... und überhaupt, bei Euch fahre ich nicht mehr mit; da geht mir zuviel kaputt (Helm, Kette, Sattel, Schaltauge)...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Wie Ihr feststellt brummt der Schädel immer noch!


----------



## XCRacer (19. September 2005)

...to be continued:

Heute! Trail mit Wurzel! An einem Baumstumpf mit dem Pedal hängen geblieben und Salte mit halber Schraube sowie Schidkrötenlandung auf dem Rücken. Fein in einer Traktorspur gelandet die voller Schlamm war 

Ansonsten ist bei mir alles heil geblieben 

PS: Das mit deinem Helm ist schon krass! Gut das du den auf hattest!


----------



## PacMan (19. September 2005)

Ihr denkt wohl, jetzt wo der Sommer sich dem Ende neigt, muss man noch mal so richtig reinhauen!?!
Na denn mal toi, toi, toi, dass es bei leichten Kopfschmerzen und Materialschäden bleibt!

Ich könnte evtl. Mittwoch mal früh Feierabend machen und wäre dann noch für eine kleine Tour ab ca. 16:30 Uhr zu haben. Interesse?


----------



## Cheng (19. September 2005)

16:30 Uhr ist bei mir nicht möglich, werde wohl am Donnerstag ne Runde fahren.

@PacMan: habe Deine SMS heute morgen erst gelesen, weil Fa. Handy. Deswegen habe ich mich amSamstag nicht mehr gemeldet!

Vielleicht geht nächsten Samstag was, muss ich aber noch abklären. Kindergartenfest!!  Werde dann einen Termin eintragen, ca: 15:00Uhr, ich wollte mit Holyben die Münsterländchen Tour fahren!


----------



## mcmarki (20. September 2005)

@PacMan

Bin am Mittwoch gerne dabei.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## PacMan (20. September 2005)

Ok, hab mal 'nen Termin für morgen gemacht. Bin - wie immer - noch ziemlich planlos. Also entweder überlegt sich einer von euch noch 'ne schöne Strecke, oder wir fahren spontan durch die Wälder...

*Achtung:* Treffpunkt ist NICHT Omerbach, sondern am Hauptbahnhof. Könnte mit der Arbeit etwas knapp für mich werden, deswegen hab ich auch mal 16:45 Uhr statt 16:30 eingetragen...

Ach ja: zieht euch waaarm an!


----------



## RS-Hunter (20. September 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Termin



wusste gar nicht das "52249 Eschweiler" in Baden-Württemberg liegt


----------



## PacMan (20. September 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> wusste gar nicht das "52249 Eschweiler" in Baden-Württemberg liegt


Ich bin Programmierer - und wenn ich dieses Formular programmiert hätte, dann wäre das Feld "Bundesland" automatisch anhand der PLZ ausgefüllt worden! Genauso der Ortsname ...und die Dauer der Tour vorbelegt mit der Differenz zwischen Startzeit und Sonnenuntergang!  

Aber danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (20. September 2005)

Bei mir gibt das morgen nichts. Mein MTB ist dann in der Antiknack-Reparazzi. Werde morgen RR fahrn.


----------



## HolyBen (20. September 2005)

Ich kann leider auch nicht, meine Erkältung ist nach letztem Samstag wieder schlimmer geworden.     

Wir hätten das Abschlusspaulaner doch lieber nicht draußen auf dem Markt trinken sollen.     

Ich hoffe, dass ich am WE wieder fit bin, Cheng wollte noch eine Tour eintragen.

Vielleicht bis dann.


----------



## PacMan (21. September 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Werde morgen RR fahrn.


Dann komm doch mit dem RR mit!  Wünsch dir Erfolg bei der Knacks-Operation!
Gute Besserung @HolyBen!

Liegt es eigentlich an meiner unglaublichen Attraktivität, oder warum tragen sich bei meinen Touren immer irgendwelche Leute ein, von denen man noch nie gehört hat? Letztes Mal waren es zwei Leute (die dann auch nicht erschienen sind), jetzt hat sich "derMax" eingetragen. Bin mal gespannt, ob der auftaucht - hat als Ort immerhin Thüringer Wald eingetragen...


----------



## Eifelwolf (21. September 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Letztes Mal waren es zwei Leute (die dann auch nicht erschienen sind), jetzt hat sich "derMax" eingetragen. Bin mal gespannt, ob der auftaucht - hat als Ort immerhin Thüringer Wald eingetragen...



"Dermax" fährt auch heute Nachmittag meine geguidete Tour mit - hatte mich schon gewundert, aber auch ein Thüringer macht einmal Urlaub. Allerdings will er wohl alle Touren momentan mitfahren, ist dann doch wohl ein bisserl viel für eine Person.....


----------



## PacMan (21. September 2005)

Gerade zurückgekehrt von meiner vermutlich letzten Feierabendrunde dieses Jahres. Mcmarki und meine Wenigkeit trafen sich am HBF. DerMax erschien - überraschenderweise - nicht.
Wir haben keine Photos gemacht, deswegen folgt jetzt eine übertrieben genaue Beschreibung des gefahrenen Weges!  
Die Tour führte uns durch den Eschweiler Stadtwald an der Stolberger Burg vorbei und durch die Finkenberggasse den hammerharten Anstieg zum Hammerberg hoch. Von dort aus am Steinbruch vorbei Richtung Mausbach, jedoch vorher den schönen Trail rechts runter bis zu dem Industriegebiet.
Durch dieses Kieswerk zum Breinigerberg und den Kindergartentrail runter (der Baum, der dort querliegt, wurde ein bisschen zur Seite geschafft, sodass man wieder fast durchfahren kann) - jedoch nicht ganz bis nach Vicht, sondern vorher abgebogen und über WAB durch den Münsterwald bis zum Birkenhof.
Dort links runter zum Campingplatz und den wunderschönen Trail entlang des Vichtbachs bis Zweifall. Weiter über den Wagemann-Trail, wo wir der Ziege begegneten, an die sich XCRacer vielleicht auch noch erinnert - sie war diesmal übrigens nicht allein. Leider lagen auch noch immer die Baumstämme quer, so dass wir etwas für unsere Arm-Muskulatur tun konnten und unsere Räder getragen haben.
In Vicht dann rechts an der "dicken Hecke" vorbei in den Gressenicher Wald nach Süssendell. Ab dort den Standard-Weg - nein, Moment: vorher wollte ich mcmarki noch diese Variante zeigen, die RS-Hunter uns vor ein paar Wochen mal gezeigt hat. Also an der Schutzhütte links hoch und nach ein paar hundert Metern rechts rein. Aber irgendwie verlor sich dieser Weg nach ein paar hundert Metern im Unterholz, sodass wir wieder zurück mussten. Ich hatte die falsche Abzweigung genommen. Im zweiten Versuch dann richtig abgebogen und ab dann den Standard-Weg durch Gressenich, Hamich durch die Felder zum Omerbach-Treffpunkt.

Kurz gesagt: Schöne 45km die wir in angenehm zügigem Tempo (17,8km/h) durchgefahren sind!


----------



## Cheng (21. September 2005)

Die beiden Prem-Guidos verabschieden sich am Samstag für eine Woche zu den Spagettis   an den Garda-See. D.h. für uns 

-kein ständiges Hinterherhetzen, 
-den Puls in normale Regionen bringen, 
-vor der Dunkelheit zu Hause sein,
-die Landschaftgenießend durch die Wälder fahren
-Grundlagenausdauer trainieren
-weiterhin Kuchen essen und ein kleines Bierchen trinken

Da Kommt die Wiederholung der Münsterländchen-Tour doch genau richtig.

Es wird gemütlich, also   schnell eintragen


----------



## HolyBen (21. September 2005)

Das sind ja schöne Aussichten für Samstag, ich hab mich schon eingetragen.

Warten wir mit dem Kuchenessen bis nach der Tour oder vorher oder bei der Tour       

Unseren beiden Guidos nochmal schönen Urlaub und macht euch nicht so oft lang wie letzten Samstag --- vielleicht sollten doch die langsameren nach vorne (also ich gaaanz vorne); wir bleiben wenigstens im Sattel  (ich nur, sofern ich mit meinen Schuhen aus den Eierschlägern rauskomme)   

Problem ist halt nur das Wegefinden     


Bess demnäx


----------



## cyberp (21. September 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Die beiden Prem-Guidos verabschieden sich am Samstag für eine Woche zu den Spagettis   an den Garda-See. D.h. für uns
> 
> -kein ständiges Hinterherhetzen,
> -den Puls in normale Regionen bringen,
> ...


  Ich will auch. Das würde meinem derzeitigen Trainingszustand genau entsprechen. Stattdessen werde ich am Samstag 42km auf 10 Rollen durch Berlin skaten   . Den beiden Premium-Guides einen schönen Urlaub. Ich war gerade auch eine Woche bei den Spaghettis am Lago di Como, aber leider kein Bike dabei. Dem Rest eine schöne Tour, hoffe das ich die Woche danach wieder mit von der Partie bin.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## RS-Hunter (21. September 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Die beiden Prem-Guidos verabschieden sich am Samstag für eine Woche zu den Spagettis   an den Garda-See.



So das könnte euch so gefallen! Haben soeben die Planungen abgeschlossen und uns entschieden erst Sonntag morgen 5:00 Uhr zu starten. Wir können euch doch nicht so lange alleine lassen.  



			
				Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...-vor der Dunkelheit zu Hause sein,...


 müsst ja nicht immer so lange Bier trinken, dann seid ihr auch früher zu Hause   



			
				Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...Es wird gemütlich, also   schnell eintragen


Ich denk es soll gemütlich werden, wieso dann schnell eintragen.  

Immer schön H e u w ä g e l c h e n.  

@all: vielen Dank für die lieben Wünsche, wir werden euch regelmässig teilhaben lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (21. September 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> *Es wird gemütlich*, also   schnell eintragen


So sieht du aus! Guckst du >> schnell eintragen 



> diese Variante zeigen, die *RS-Hunter* ... Aber irgendwie *verlor* sich dieser Weg nach ein paar hundert Metern *im Unterholz*, ...


Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor


----------



## rpo35 (21. September 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> So sieht du aus! Guckst du >> schnell eintragen
> 
> 
> Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor


...nimm die Funzel mit Thorsten... Mal schauen, wenn Boris am Samstag nicht fahren mag, komme ich evtl. runter.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (22. September 2005)

OK Leute das war´s dann wohl  

Ich stelle auf jeden Fall schon einmal das Bier kalt!   Die Runde geht auf mich!


----------



## Cheng (22. September 2005)

@rpo: Hallo Ralph, warum bringst Du Boris nicht einfach mit, wir werden für Ihn sicher auch noch ein Bier herzaubern können!


----------



## rpo35 (22. September 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> @rpo: Hallo Ralph, warum bringst Du Boris nicht einfach mit, wir werden für Ihn sicher auch noch ein Bier herzaubern können!


...wenn er keine Lust hat, in Roetgen zu starten, hat er bestimmt auch keine Lust nach E-weiler zu kommen...


----------



## HolyBen (23. September 2005)

Hallo,

da bei meinem Auto gestern ein Teil der Lichtmaschine abgefallen ist, kann es sein, dass ich es morgen nicht zur Tour schaffe (muss es unbedingt reparieren lassen)

Wenn ich also um drei Uhr nicht am Treffpunkt Jülicher Straße bin, braucht ihr nicht warten.  

Außerdem werde ich meine Erkältung nicht los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (24. September 2005)

Ich hoffe das das Wetter heute Nachmittag besser wird! Sonst tue ich mich raus! Will mir doch jetzt nicht den Schnupps holen!


----------



## MTBScout (24. September 2005)

4 von 5 Online-Wetterdiensten sagen vorraus, das es heute Nachmittag zumindestens nicht mehr regnen soll   . 
Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei...


----------



## rpo35 (24. September 2005)

Moin,

also ich komme definitiv nicht, ich habe mich ja gestern bereits ausgetobt...
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß und halte die Daumen, das es einigermaßen trocken sein wird !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTBScout (24. September 2005)

Wie versprochen...die Sonne kommt gerade raus.


----------



## PacMan (24. September 2005)

Ein richtig schönes Photo hat der Ralph (rpo35) da gestern gemacht!  
Aber da er viel zu schüchtern ist, um darauf selbst aufmerksam zu machen, mach ich das hier mal:


----------



## rpo35 (24. September 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Aber da er viel zu schüchtern ist, um darauf selbst aufmerksam zu machen...


Haha, ich werd noch rot hier... Übrigens hab ich dafür unglaubliche Strapazen durchgemacht; der Weg zum Ufer war schwieriger als die gesamte Tour...


----------



## Cheng (24. September 2005)

Das Münsterländchen ist eine der schönsten Touren die es in unsere Region gibt. Landschaftlich einfach ein Leckerbissen, auch wenn verschiedene Höhenmeterfresser nicht auf ihre Kosten kommen.
8 Biker trafen sich heute bei besten Wetterbedingungen um diese von René ausgeschriebene Tour zu fahren. Ein sehr homogenes Tempo brachten uns über die rund 52km und 550 Hm. Einige beendeten die Tour dann bei mir im Garten und liessen sich Kaffee, Kekse und Bier schmecken.

Ich bin der Meinung es hat allen Spass gemacht


----------



## rpo35 (24. September 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Das Münsterländchen ist eine der schönsten Touren die es in unsere Region gibt. Landschaftlich einfach ein Leckerbissen, auch wenn verschiedene Höhenmeterfresser nicht auf ihre Kosten kommen.
> 8 Biker trafen sich heute bei besten Wetterbedingungen um diese von René ausgeschriebene Tour zu fahren. Ein sehr homogenes Tempo brachten uns über die rund 52km und 550 Hm. Einige beendeten die Tour dann bei mir im Garten und liessen sich Kaffee, Kekse und Bier schmecken.
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung es hat allen Spass gemacht


Bleibt nur noch den beiden Urlaubern eine tolle Woche mit feinsten Trails bei gutem Wetter zu wünschen !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## HolyBen (25. September 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Das Münsterländchen ist eine der schönsten Touren die es in unsere Region gibt.
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung es hat allen Spass gemacht




Jo, trotz Leistungsdefiziten meinerseits, zum einen wegen einer akuten Erkältung, zum anderen wegen meines "hohen Alters", eine schön zu fahrende Tour mit einer netten Truppe, wo auch noch Rückscht genommen wird !

Keine internen Rennen, kein davonfahren .....     

@cheng: bringst du die fotos noch ins Album ?


----------



## PacMan (25. September 2005)

Als ich heute morgen mein Bike begutachtete, war mein Hinterreifen platt! Der Schuldige war schnell gefunden: ein Dorn, den ich mir anscheinend gestern irgendwann reingefahren habe. Bei der Grösse könnte man allerdings auch schon "Baumstamm" dazu sagen!





Der Dorn ging glatt durch den Schlauch - ich hatte also zwei Löcher drin! Wundert mich nur, dass der Reifen nicht gestern schon direkt platt war!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (25. September 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wundert mich nur, dass der Reifen nicht gestern schon direkt platt war!


Der Dorn ist ja drin geblieben, dann hält die Luft schon noch 'ne Weile !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTBScout (25. September 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Wundert mich nur, dass der Reifen nicht gestern schon direkt platt war!



Welche Jurrassic-Park-Kreatur hast du denn da überfahren.  

Ich schließe mich HolyBen in allen Punkten an.
Schöne Tour, Nette Leute und wo sind die Bilder???

An die beiden Urlauber...
Ich vermisse den Eintrag für morgen früh zur Gardesee-Tour.
Ich hätte mich gerne eingetragen...


----------



## RS-Hunter (25. September 2005)

Hallo Ihr Daheimgebliebenen,

wir sind wohlbehalten in Torbole angekommen. Haben ein wunderschönes Appartment über den Dächern von Torbole mit direktem Centrumsanschluss.

XCRacer hatte auch schon seinen ersten Plattfuss  , gerademal das Bike aus dem Kofferraum geholt und einen schönen fetten Dorn aus dem Profil gezogen. Im Anhang die Fotos unseres Rechenzentrums und unseres Castellos.

Hier der Termin. Schön eintragen und bloss pünktlich sein.


----------



## rpo35 (26. September 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> ...Hier der Termin. Schön eintragen und bloss pünktlich sein.


Also wenn das Land stimmt, bin ich dabei... Viel Spaß da unten !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## mcmarki (26. September 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> .
> 
> Hier der Termin. Schön eintragen und bloss pünktlich sein.




Da bin ich dabei - 8:28 h - das sollte ich schaffen

Sollten wir uns widererwartend verpassen, wünsche ich Euch viel Spass


----------



## PacMan (26. September 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> ...gerademal das Bike aus dem Kofferraum geholt und einen schönen fetten Dorn aus dem Profil gezogen.


Hmm... ich wittere eine Verschwörung! Und ich soll nicht länger Special Agent PacMan heissen, wenn der Verantwortliche nicht der _gemeine Riesendornbusch_ (auch bekannt als _Tyrannodornus Rex_) ist! Holen Sie ihre Taschenlampe, Scully! Wir müssen in den Wald, ein Alien jagen!


----------



## RS-Hunter (26. September 2005)

1. Tag Gardasee:

Heute sollte eigentlich -richtig eigentlich- eine lockere Runde zum Warmfahren erfolgen.

Erst hat uns das GPS einmal links und rechts durch Riva gescheucht, um dann die Strasse bergan nach Tenno zu fahren. Da wir schon mal dort oben waren liess ich es mir nicht nehmen XCRacer auf einen Abstecher zum Lago di Tenno einzuladen. Das smaragdgrüne Wasser verzaubert einfach jeden. 

Den selben Weg wieder zurück wäre ja zu langweilig, also die Karte raus und schauen wo wir lang können. Einige urige Dörfer durchquert und dann immer der Nase nach Richtung San Giovanni. 
Hier wollten wir uns ebenfalls nicht mit einer einfachen Strassenabfahrt begnügen und sind die unterschiedlichen Wanderwege (408, 428) gefahren. Ich sag nur: "ECHT GEIL"   

Leider haben die modernen Hilfsmittel uns nicht immer so richtig unterstützt. Und wie es sich für einen echten Biker gehört, immer nur nach vorne, standen vor einem Steilabhang.   Also die Räder geschultert und nun den Klettersteig hinunter. Hätten wir Klettergeschirre gehabt, hätten wir uns auch anseilen können. Am Berg war alles vorhanden. 

Nach nahezu senkrechten 450 hm kamen wir heilfroh in Dro an. XCRacer wollte nun noch seinem GPS-Track folgen. Aber nach einigen Kilometern und Höhenmetern haben wir uns für den Ausstieg und die Rückfahrt durch das Sarca-Tal entschlossen. 

Also nichts wie hin nach Arco und dort auf den "Piazza III Novembre" zur Belohnung ein leckeres Eis. Nach dieser Stärkung der Sarca mit Highspeed folgend bis nach Torbole. Der krönende Abschluss am Strandkiosk mit mineralhaltigen Drinks und den Sonnenuntergang beobachtend.

Alles in allem ein schöner Tag.

Fakten: 4:50 h, 64 km, 1.700 hm

auf geht's zu neuen Taten, bis morgen.

Ciao Ragazzi!


----------



## rpo35 (26. September 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> ... immer der Nase nach Richtung San Giovanni.
> Hier wollten wir uns ebenfalls nicht mit einer einfachen Strassenabfahrt begnügen und sind die unterschiedlichen Wanderwege (408, 428) gefahren. Ich sag nur: "ECHT GEIL"


 Genau da sind wir am letzten Tag auch runter... Weiter so Jungs und das Wetter spielt ja scheinbar auch mit 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (27. September 2005)

Ist das der Trail an den alten Schützenfestung vorbei? Da bin ich mit Kai auch runter. Der war echt hammergeil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (27. September 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das der Trail an den alten Schützenfestung vorbei? Da bin ich mit Kai auch runter. Der war echt hammergeil!



Schützenfestung? Hab' ich nicht gesehen, aber dort verirrt sich eigentlich sonst kein Biker hin. Danach kamen 450 hm Tragepassage!   

Aber hier gibt es ja so viele geile Trails, da weiss man gar nicht wo man anfangen und wo aufhören soll.

Den Tag wird heute René beschreiben. Ich kann ja nicht immer die Arbeit machen.   

Jetzt wird aber erst mal lecker gegessen. Bis später


----------



## rpo35 (27. September 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Schützenfestung? Hab' ich nicht gesehen, aber dort verirrt sich eigentlich sonst kein Biker hin. Danach kamen 450 hm Tragepassage!  ...


Dann reden wir nicht vom selben Trail ! Unserer war fast komplett fahrbar, wobei das auch immer relativ ist. die Spitzkehre direkt hinter dieser




Passage hat z.b. wieder nur Boris geschafft.
Eine Info noch für René: Du erinnerst dich an die Abfahrt von Menzerath nach Alt-Monschau ? Die bin ich letzten Freitag auch komplett runter; war vor dem Alpencross undenkbar...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (27. September 2005)

Keine Panik! Ich bin's nur 

Heute bin ich für den Leistungsbericht zuständig.

Als Tagesziel stand heute das Refugio Malga Campai auf dem Etappenplan. Nach einer scheinbar endlosen Asfalt-, später dann Schotterauffahrt mit 5-8km/h waren wir nach 2,5Std endlich auf dem Hochplateau. Leider blieb uns die Aussicht wegen dem trüben Wetter verwehrt.

Bis zum oben genannten Refugio folgte noch eine tolle Wiesenabfahrt mit Geröllabschnitten, auf denen die beiden Actionfotos entstanden sind. Das Refugio hatte leider geschlossen.

Also machten wir uns auf die foldende Betonpiste bergab. Hier wurden meine Scheibenbremsen endlich mal gefordert. Nach einem Schotterabschnitt orientierten wir uns an orangen MTB-Schildchen. Hier fanden wir einen Trail mit Wadboden vor, der uns an die geliebte Eifel erinnerte.

In Nago bauten wir zum Ausklang eine paar Teppen ein. Auf dem Weg zu Torbole ermahnte uns vor ein paar weiteren Treppen ein Einheimischer, wir mögen doch bitte absteigen. "Nicht gefährlich für Euch, aber für UNS!" 

Am Multi-Schrauber-Baum mit diversen Aufhängvorrichtungen machten wir unsere Bike fit für die nächsten Tage.

Harte Fakten: 54km / 4:21h / 2115hm


----------



## RS-Hunter (28. September 2005)

Männer, wat is hier los????

Wir kurbeln uns hier die Seele aus dem Hals,schreiben die schönsten und aktuellsten Berichte und was ist mit Eurer Resonanz?

So kann das nicht weiter gehen


----------



## IGGY (28. September 2005)

Ich finde es Klasse von Euch das Ihr was schreibt. Da bekomme ich glatt wieder Fernweh nach Italien mit den netten Eisverkäuferinnen und kann es kaum bis Ostern abwarten. Weiter so Ihr 2


----------



## RS-Hunter (28. September 2005)

3. Tag (Gehirnwäsche) Königsetappe am Gardasee:

Wer schon einmal am Gardasee gewesen ist, der weiß natürlich was mit der Königsetappe gemeint ist. Jeder Mountain-Biker sollte einmal im Leben diese Tour gemacht haben. Sonst war fast alles um sonst.   

Heute sollte René in die wirklichen Schönheiten des Gardasees eingeführt werden.

*Der Tremalzo*

Gestartet wurde heute morgen in Torbole mit einer erholsamen Bootstour. Wir wollten unseren Ausgangspunkt in Limone erreichen. 09:25 Uhr startete die Bootstour. Kurioserweise ist das Bike teurer als eine Person. 

René hatte den Track aus dem Internet geladen. Natürlich war auch ich nicht unvorbereitet. Vor rund zwei Jahren war ich das letzte Mal hier. Und wie schon des Öfteren erlebt, Scheiß moderner Schnickschnack. Gut wenn man den Kopf frei hat für schöne Touren.

Vom Hafen Limone rollten wir durch die Touristenströme Richtung Hauptstrasse, um dort unseren Abzweig Richtung Tremosine / Vesio zu suchen. Kaum hatten wir ihn gefunden, zeigte sich die Region Gardasee von seiner entsprechenden Seite. Ca. 10 km mit rund 650 hm auf Asphalt standen bevor. In Vesio angekommen füllten wir unsere Camelbags noch mal mit Wasser, da ab jetzt keine Zivilisation mehr bevorstand. 

Nach einigen Kilometern verließen wir die asphaltierten Wege und bogen auf Schotterwege ab. Erst wurden wir etwas abschüssig geführt. Aber dann folgte endlich der eigentliche Aufstieg zum Passo di Tremalzo. Es wechselte sich loses Geröll mit Beton und einbetonierten Steinen ab. Und alles bei einer Steigung, die seines gleichen sucht. Die Führungsarbeit wurde gleichmäßig verteilt. Sehr beeindruckt von den touristischen Highlights dieser Region passierten wir einen Wasserfall. Dieser war so beeindruckend, dass René unbedingt Aktionfotos machen wollte und dabei fast das Leben seiner geliebten Oakley aus Spiel setzte. In einer waghalsigen Rettungsaktion konnte die Brille vor dem sicheren Ertrinken gerettet werden. 

Sichtlich gezeichnet erkämpften wir uns Meter für Meter den Aufstieg, bis wir das Rifugio Garda erreichten. Etwas gestärkt folgten wir den letzten Metern bis zum  Tunnel am Tremalzo (30 km, 1750 hm, 3:20 h von Limone). Dort trafen die unermüdlichen Biker aus der Nordeifel auf weitere Artgenossen, die sich für den heiligen Downhill bereit machten. U.a. MP3-Player mit aufputschender Musik oder diversen Dosengeträcken. Ab nun sollte die Belohnung für all die Plackerei folgen. Eine Vielzahl von Serpentinen wollte bezwungen werden. Der ein oder andere Anstieg folgte, gefolgt von dem ein oder anderem geilen Downhill. Mittlerweile machten sich die ersten Tage der Gehirnwäsche bezahlt. Jede neue Schlüsselstelle wurde zu einer neuen Herausforderung, die gemeistert werden wollte und auch gemeistert wurde.

Zum Abschluss erreichten wir Pregesina, wo wir unser heutiges Après-Bike-Bier genossen. Nun folgte noch die Abfahrt über die seit einiger Zeit neu zurechtgemachten alten Ponale Strasse. 

Zum Abschluss der heutigen Tour sollten unsere Schätzchen noch einmal am Multischrauberbaum sich von den Strapazen des heutigen Tages erholen. Und ich sag nur:  Junge Liebe muss etwas schönes sein! René ließ es sich nicht nehmen mit seiner geilen Braut unter die Dusche zu verschwinden.

So endete ein Tag, wofür es sich lohnt an den Gardasee zu reisen. 

Fakten: 60 km, 2.200 hm, 5 Std. Fahrzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (29. September 2005)

... und noch ein paar Bilder ...


----------



## IGGY (29. September 2005)

Was sehen meine alten Augen da? Beide ohne Helm? Das ich sowas bei Dir René mal sehen muß. Schähm dich! Das kostet eine Kiste Bier 
Macht mal lieber ein paar Bilder von schönen Italienerinnen! Wer will denn schon so alte Biker wie Euch sehen?


----------



## Cheng (29. September 2005)

Resonanz!!!

reicht das?

Von uns kann nicht viel kommen, da wir den ganzen abend auf Euren Bericht warten und Angst haben etwas zu verpassen. Schreibt doch etwas eher, so kann ich erst morgen um sieben lesen und neidisch sein!  

Noch ein paar schöne Tage und bis zum nächsten Jahr, bei den Trainingseinheiten werdet Ihr uns noch beim Überrunden sehen!


----------



## mcmarki (29. September 2005)

Resonanz ? Neid, Neid, Neid !



			
				RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> So endete ein Tag, wofür es sich lohnt an den Gardasee zu reisen.



... ich glaube das nehme ich mir für das nächste Frühjahr auch vor


----------



## Deleted 18539 (29. September 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Was sehen meine alten Augen da? Beide ohne Helm? Das ich sowas bei Dir René mal sehen muß. Schähm dich!


Jetzt sag bloß Du läßt bei kilometerlangen Anstiegen von über 1000HM am Stück und dann auch noch in der Sonne den Helm auf


----------



## IGGY (29. September 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt sag bloß Du läßt bei kilometerlangen Anstiegen von über 1000HM am Stück und dann auch noch in der Sonne den Helm auf


Ja das mache ich. Guck mal meine Bilder vom Gardasse. Da wirst du mich nie ohne Helm sehen.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (29. September 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das mache ich. Guck mal meine Bilder vom Gardasse. Da wirst du mich nie ohne Helm sehen.


Respekt. Aber bei der Geschwindigkeit wie ich die Berge hoch fahre, kann ich mich höchstens beim umfallen mit dem Rad verletzen


----------



## rpo35 (29. September 2005)

Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr für Bleimützen habt, aber meinen merke ich praktisch gar nicht ! Der blieb auch bei 1500hm am Stück auf dem Schädel und ich brauchte mir keine Sorgen über meine Halbglatze (Sonnenbrand) machen... 

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: René & Georg: Nette Berichte, ich könnte schon wieder !...


----------



## ac-aachen (29. September 2005)

Ein Hallo an die Omerbach Truppe!

Wollte direkt mal nachfragen wann die nächste Tour am Omerbach startet? 
wann und wo ist der Treffpunkt?

Im Notberg kenne ich mich ganz gut aus, da ich aus Volkenrath bin, dann gibt mir bescheid und wir sehen uns....  

MfG


----------



## Deleted 18539 (29. September 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nette Berichte, ich könnte schon wieder !...


Ich könnte immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (29. September 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr für Bleimützen habt, aber meinen merke ich praktisch gar nicht ! Der blieb auch bei 1500hm am Stück auf dem Schädel und ich brauchte mir keine Sorgen über meine Halbglatze


----------



## rpo35 (29. September 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

>


Das ist verjährt; ich spreche vom Alpencross der erst 3 Wochen her ist und nicht von den Touren bei fast 40° Grad im Schatten in Kroatien 2003 du Knalltüte...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (29. September 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist verjährt


Nööö das zählt nicht. Helm ab ist Helm ab     und Ende


----------



## rpo35 (29. September 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Nööö das zählt nicht. Helm ab ist Helm ab  und Ende


nix da; wahrscheinlich fuhr ich da selbst noch mit Bleimütze...


----------



## RS-Hunter (29. September 2005)

Männer, was ist denn hier los?

Ich hätte ja nie gedacht, dass mal meine angehende (Zitat René: "Was heisst hier angehend? Ist doch schon voll ersichtlich!"  Antwort Georg:   ) Plätte solche Diskussionen entfacht. Aber sehr amüsant. Und dann Jörg auch noch solche Asse aus dem Ärmel zu ziehen   .

Normalerweise tragen wir immer Helm, aber bei dem stundenlangen Bergaufkurbeln ist es schon angenehmer. So viel Belüftungsschlitze kann ein Helm nie haben.    Und ausserdem scheint leider die Sonne gar nicht so mächtig  .


----------



## rpo35 (29. September 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> ... noch solche Asse aus dem Ärmel zu ziehen   ...


Brauchst nur 2 Worte in dem Satz ändern, dann isser ok. Asse=Leichen & Ärmel=Keller...


----------



## RS-Hunter (29. September 2005)

So, heute der Bericht für unsere Kleinen mal vor dem Sandmännchen! 

4. Tag Gardasee (Übergangsetappe)

Leider waren die Wetteraussichten schon seit einigen Tagen sehr bescheiden. Eine Kaltfront mit Niederschlägen sollte den See und die angrenzenden Berge überlagern.

Auf Grund dieser Wetteraussichten, aber auch wegen der doch bisher anstrengenden Touren, wollten wir eine etwas kürzere Tour, mit der Möglichkeit schnell wieder zur Unterkunft zurück zugelangen, machen. Diese Tour hatte ich bereits vor 14 Jahren in einer Bike-Ausgabe gelesen und in meinen ersten Bike-Stunden auch abgefahren.

Der Aufstieg folgt der Strasse zum Monte Altissimo, aber nur bis zu den Sendemasten auf einer Höhe von rund 800 hm. Dort verließen wir den asphaltierten Weg, um nun einem breiteren Schotterweg zunächst leicht abschüssig zu folgen. Im weiteren Verlauf zeigte dieser Weg jedoch sein wahres Gesicht. Einige knackige Anstiege gepaart mit losem Untergrund forderten mal wieder unseren ganzen Einsatz.

Der Weg führte glücklicherweise durch bewaldetes Gebiet und da es zwischenzeitlich angefangen hatte zu regnen, wurden wir dann auch nicht so nass.

Nach rund 1:40 h erreichten wir den Einstieg zum Downhill nach Navenne hinunter. Etwas gestärkt, warme Kleidung und Helme übergezogen und dann stürzten wir uns hinein ins Vergnügen. Der Trail hat alles zu bieten, was ein Biker-Herz höher schlagen lässt. Ein ständiger Wechsel zwischen losem Schotter, groben verblockten Passagen sowie eine Vielzahl von Kehren, in die man teilweise regelrecht mit Anliegern einfahren konnte. 

Quasi im Formationsflug folgten wir dem Trail. Abwechselnd wurde die Führungsposition übernommen. Und wie wir gerade in unserem Rausch unterwegs waren, wurden wir beide an gleicher Stelle von einem heimtückischen, spitzen Stein ausgebremst. Zweimal ein klassischer Snakebite. Also erstmal Schlauch wechseln. 

Nun noch die letzten Höhenmeter hinunter bis zum Ort Navenne, wo wir auf die Gardesana Orientale stießen. Von hier ging es in bester Zeitfahrmanier zurück bis Torbole. René schenkte mir seinen Windschatten. Ich glaube mein Tacho hat es auf dieser Strecke nicht geschafft vorne unter eine 3 zu kommen.

So waren wir heute bereits am frühen Nachmittag zurück und konnten anschließend noch etwas Kultur genießen. Wusstet Ihr, dass Limone bereits im 17. Jahrhundert der nördlichste Ort war, an dem kommerziell Limonen / Zitronen angebaut und bis nach Deutschland, Polen und Russland exportiert wurden?

Die Fakten von heute: ca. 30 km, 1.200 hm, 2:30 h Fahrzeit


----------



## ac-aachen (29. September 2005)

Hallo. 

denke das jeder wissen muß was er tut!!! "mit Helm oder ohne" ne!!!!! kannn die Jungs voll verstehen, Berg auf ist ein Helm schon sehr lästig, aber wenn die Vernuft mit ins Spiel kommt ist es sicherlich besser einen Helm zu Tragen.
Aber wie schon gesagt, jeder muß wissen was er tut!!!!!!!!  

so, wie sieht das mit der nächsten Tour aus ??????  

MfG


----------



## Cheng (29. September 2005)

ac-aachen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> 
> so, wie sieht das mit der nächsten Tour aus ??????
> 
> MfG



Hy ac-aachen, wieder ein Neuling, bald können wir uns vor Zuwachs kaum noch retten, aber weiter so.

Bei mir geht am Samstag leider nichts, arbeiten und der 60te Geburtstag meines Vaters steht an. Ich werde, wenn das Wetter passt, Montag morgen eine Runde drehen, poste ich dann aber noch.

@all Omerbacher: auch wenn die beiden Premiumguidos und ich am Samstag nicht da sind, sollte Euch das nicht von einer Tour abhalten.  

PS: ich halte meinen Helm immer an, auch wenn es 1500Hm berauf geht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyberp (29. September 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde, wenn das Wetter passt, Montag morgen eine Runde drehen, poste ich dann aber noch.



Hi Thorsten,

wie wäre es hiermit ?

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Cheng (29. September 2005)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Thorsten,
> 
> wie wäre es hiermit ?
> 
> ...



Ist mir leider zu spät, wollte gegen 9Uhr fahren. dann bin ich am frühen nachmuttag wieder bei der Mama!


----------



## RS-Hunter (1. Oktober 2005)

5. Tag Gardasee (Lago di Ledro, Monte Brione)

Heute sollten uns ein technischer Defekt, ein spektakulärer Überschlag und ein Totalausfall ereilen. Aber erstmal der Reihe nach.

Nachdem das Wetter in den letzten Tagen uns nicht gerade verwöhnt hatte, wurden wir heute Morgen von einem herrlichen, strahlendblauen Himmel mit einigen einzelnen Wolken geweckt. Die Sicht war so klar, dass das Südufer von Torbole aus zu sehen war.

Nach dem reichhaltigen Frühstück in der Winds Bar machten wir uns bereit, um die Auffahrt über die alte Ponale Strasse unter die Stollen zu nehmen. Das herrliche Wetter lud natürlich zu dem ein oder anderen Zwischenstopp für Fotos ein. Auf halber Höhe der Ponale Strasse Richtung Pregesina bogen wir weiter hoch zum Lago di Ledro ab. 

Der Anstieg verlief heute im Gegensatz zu den bisherigen sehr moderat, so dass wir zügig den Lago di Ledro erreichten. Dort sollten wir Zeugen einer tragischen Urlaubsautofahrtauseinandersetzung   eines deutschen Ehepaars werden. Unbeirrt davon fuhren wir bis Mezzolago. Dort hatte René noch eine kleine Schleife in seinen GPS-Track eingearbeitet. Dass die Rampen aber dann so unmenschlich steil wurden, hatten selbst unsere kühnsten Träume nicht erwarten lassen.

Nachdem wir die Schleife hinter uns gebracht hatten, folgten wir den Wegen entlang des Südufers am Lago di Ledro. Ziel war es die Via del Ponale bis zurück zur Ponale Strasse zu folgen. Hier erwarteten uns einige technische Leckerbissen, die wir aber mittlerweile mit Routine gemeistert haben.

Zurück in Riva del Garda stellte René fest, dass es noch recht früh am Mittag sei. Deshalb lud ich ihn auf einen Ausflug auf den Monte Brione ein. Aus vergangenen Tagen wusste ich, dass hier so einige Schmankerl auf uns warten würden. Leider haben die Italiener den Monte Brione zu einem Naturreservat ausgeschrieben, so dass vieles nicht mehr erlaubt ist, was früher viel Spaß gemacht hatte.   

Vom Bunkerdach fuhren wir bis zum entgegengesetzten Ende des Bergs um noch einen Blick ins Tal Richtung Arco zu nehmen. Nun folgte die Abfahrt die Anfangs recht unspektakulär begann, im Verlauf aber immer interessanter wurde. Sie wurde so interessant, dass ich es mir nicht nehmen ließ, an einer steilen Stufe, nach dem ich etwas gezögert hatte, einen gekonnten Überschlag hinzulegen. Alle Knochen und das Rad sind dabei aber glücklicherweise heil geblieben.   

Nun ging es zum Endspurt. Die letzten Absätze hinunter. Am Ende empfing mich René mit einem fragenden Blick: Irgendetwas stimmt mit meinem Rad nicht. Die Ursache war schnell ausgemacht. Er hatte eine Hülsenmutter vom Hinterbau verloren. Also machten wir uns nochmals auf den Weg, um dieses kleine Teil im losen Geröll des Monte Brione zu suchen. Wie leider kaum anders zu erwarten ohne Erfolg.    

Alle Bike-Läden wurden abgegrast, aber niemand konnte uns helfen. René blieb nun nichts anderes übrig als für morgen ein Rad zu leihen. Das bedeutet für mich, endlich gleiche Ausgangsvoraussetzungen im Gelände. Keine hochgebockte Softkutsche gegen mein altes Specialized.   

Als Abschluss für unsere Woche am Lago di Garda, steht morgen der Adrenalina-Downhill auf dem Programm.   

Die Fakten von heute: ca. 56 km, 1.600 hm, 4:00 h Fahrzeit


----------



## RS-Hunter (1. Oktober 2005)

6. Tag Gardasee (Adrenalina Downhill, Castello Arco)

Heute Morgen wurden wir nochmals von einem blauen Himmel mit einigen einzelnen Wolken geweckt. Die Sicht war wieder so klar, dass man das Südufer sehen konnte.

Nach dem obligatorischen Frühstück in der Winds Bar machten wir uns auf, um unseren letzten Tag zum Biken am Gardasee einzuläuten. Wie schon erwähnt sollte es heute der Adrenalina Downhill sein. 

Also erstmal Richtung Riva, durch den Ort und dann auf der Strasse hinauf nach Pranzo. Auf dem zum Teil für uns gemächlichen Anstieg, kassierten wir so einige Stollenritter ein. Ebenso das Gerolsteiner Teammitglied. Dieser hatte sich zunächst an uns angehangen, musste aber dann doch nach einiger Zeit dem Tempo Tribut zollen und ließ uns von dannen ziehen. 

Auf halber Strecke wurden wir in Pranzo von unserer geplanten Route durch den Ort umgeleitet. Dies war eine Umleitung nur für Mountainbiker oder solche, die es gerne wären. Hier merkt man doch sehr deutlich, wie stark die Region von den Mountainbikern lebt.

Hinter Pranzo ging es weiter über Asphalt bis nach Campi. Später änderte sich der Belag zu losem Schotter. Alsbald erreichten wir Capanna Grassi. Hier wurden meine Erinnerungen vergangener Tage wieder geweckt. Die Hütte hatte ich schon einmal gesehen. Genau, es war vor ca. 14 Jahren. Der Track lotste uns weiter bergan. Aber ein Elektrozaun hinderte uns an der direkten Weiterfahrt. Erstmal wurden die Räder über das künstliche Hindernis gehoben.

Nach der Alm abermals den Zaun queren, um dann endlich in den sehnsüchtig erwarteten Downhill 402 einzusteigen. Dieser war genauso wie viele der bisherigen Abfahrten zum Teil mit losem Geröll, aber ohne entscheidende Schlüsselstellen gespickt. Zum Abschluss wechselte der Untergrund zu Betonplatten, wurde aber immens steil. 

In Riva del Garda angekommen entschlossen wir noch einen Abstecher nach Arco zum bekannten Castello zu machen. Auch hier hatte ich bereits vor einigen Jahren noch einen schönen kleinen Downhill-Trail kennen gelernt. Leider war er aber zwischenzeitlich so entschärft (betoniert) worden, dass er beinahe für jedermann fahrbar ist.

Zum Abschluss fuhren wir nach Arco und gönnten uns noch mal ein richtiges italienisches Gelatti. 

Die Fakten von heute: ca. 64 km, 1.650 hm, 4:21 h Fahrzeit


----------



## HolyBen (1. Oktober 2005)

Nach einer woche arbeitsbedingter abwesenheit hab ich eure berichte mit interesse gelesen und kann euch nur beneiden, sowohl um das klasse wetter, die schöne gegend als auch um eure fahrleistungen.

Respekt !     


Aber eins fällt immer wieder auf: kann es sein, dass rene in letzter zeit vom pannenteufel verfolgt ist oder ist es schon immer so bei ihm gewesen ?  

Bess demnäx
Bernd

@cheng: wie sieht es montag mit fahren aus ?


----------



## RS-Hunter (1. Oktober 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aber eins fällt immer wieder auf: kann es sein, dass rene in letzter zeit vom pannenteufel verfolgt ist oder ist es schon immer so bei ihm gewesen ?



Wie sagte René gerade so schön: "Wo gehobbelt wird fallen Späne" oder wie ich es sagen würde: "Wo *ne Gummikuh 'rumeiert verliert man Schrauben!"
 *und duck weg* 

Vorsicht, demnächst hab' ich ja auch sowas!   

So jetzt ab ins Bett, morgen ist früh Tag, denn wir müssen leider wieder nach Hause.  

Bis dei Dach... Gruss Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (2. Oktober 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> ..."Wo *ne Gummikuh 'rumeiert verliert man Schrauben!"...


Ich fahr schon lange so'ne Kuh und hab noch keine Schraube verloren. Halten die Schrauben an den "Low Cost" Kühen etwa besser ?... Kommt gut nach Hause !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (2. Oktober 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt ab ins Bett, morgen ist früh Tag, denn wir müssen leider wieder nach Hause.
> 
> Bis dei Dach... Gruss Georg



Wird auch Zeit das Ihr wieder nach Hause kommt, damit der Neid endlich ein Ende hat. Freue mich schon auf die Bilder in "groß"

Morgen gibt es eine Tour für Frühaufsteher.

Hier lesen und eintragen!


----------



## HolyBen (2. Oktober 2005)

Bevor ich morgen an der Frühaufsteher Tour teilnehme, habe ich heute mit einem Nachwuchsfahrer schon mal gezeigt,was mit einem Rad und eisernem Willen alles möglich ist.

So ging die Tour auf einer Länge von ca. 7328,5 m über 1687 Höhencentimeter.  

Am Anfang sah noch alles recht human aus:





Schon bald wollte die Jugend dem Alter zeigen, wo der Hammer hängt und das Tempo wurde unmenschlich :





Am Ende haben wir uns doch wieder vertragen:


----------



## XCRacer (3. Oktober 2005)

Nach der ersten Nacht im eigenen Bett möchte ich mich, noch in Urlaubslaune und mit mehr als 10.000Hm in den Beinen, zu einem Fazit hinreißen lassen:

Nun kann ich die Schwärmereien der Hochglanz-Bike-Magazine nachvollziehen. Die Kulisse ist gigantisch. Die Landschaft wunderschön. Die Trails um den Gardasee sind deutlich anspruchsvoller als in unserer geliebten Eifel. Es geht steiler bergauf und technischer bergab. Von der Länge der Trails mal ganz zu schweigen.

Wer seine fahrtechnischen Defizite kennen lernen möchte, wird diese hier sehr schnell finden. Ich jedenfalls habe nicht nur den Kopf freier bekommen (Gehirnwäsche  ), sondern mein Können bestimmt auch noch etwas verbessert. 

Ich habe mein Material nicht an seine Grenzen gebracht, aber mein Gaul wurde noch nie so durch gerüttelt. Die Bremsen haben gelitten, aber die Prüfungen ohne Probleme bestanden. Als ich am letzten Tag mit einem Hardtail "Scott Aspen" mit Deore Gruppe und 2.0er Reifen unterwegs war, war mir klar was der arme Georg auf so machnem Geröllfeld durchgemacht hat 

Ich kann eine Reise zum Gardasee jedem empfehlen. Auch mal OHNE Rad!
Wer allerdings dort Mountainbiken möchte und konditionell sowie fahrtechnisch hier in der Nordeifel bereits an seine Grenzen geht, sollte sich damit abfinden, das die schönsten Panoramen nur selten mit Muskelkraft zu erreichen sind und die genialsten Trails dann auch nicht fahrbar sind!

Hier eine Auswahl der besten Bilder!


----------



## HolyBen (3. Oktober 2005)

Beeindruckende Bilder Rene.

Wir waren aber heute auch nicht faul.    

Ähh, falsches Smiley.

5 Omerbacher sind heute zu einer gemütlichen Runde losgezogen und ich denke, dass unser Ersatzpremiumguide Cheng noch einen Bericht dazu schreiben wird.

Da er zwar eine Digitalkamera dabei hatte, diese aber nicht funktionierte (ich glaube, er hat die Akkus vergessen  ), hier schon mal vorab meine Bilder:


----------



## rpo35 (3. Oktober 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich jedenfalls habe nicht nur den Kopf freier bekommen (Gehirnwäsche  ), sondern mein Können bestimmt auch noch etwas verbessert....


Willkommen im Club...bin heute sogar die berüchtigte Toblerone komplett gefahren...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (3. Oktober 2005)

Rollertour 03.10.05!

Heute ging es bereits um 9:00 Uhr los um im leichten Nebel die Ausfahrt Richtung Obermaubach zu starten.
Armin, Bernd, Marcel, Thorsten und Markus, ab Trefffpunkt Omerbach, machten sich auf den obligatorischen Weg Richtung WBTS. Über die Talsperre ging es zum Tönbachtrail den wir aber rechts liegen gelassen haben. Da wir eine gemütliche Runde machen wollten führte uns der Weg über den Rennweg nach Kleinhau, am Friedhof vorbei über Großau hinter der Realschule die schnelle Schotter-Abfahrt hinunter nach Obermaubach. Nach einer kleiner Aussicht auf den See fuhren wir hoch zum Kapellchen wo das zweite Frühstück genossen wurde. Alle waren begeistert von der schönen Aussicht, zumal sich auch die Sonne und blauer Himmel zeigten. Nach der Pause ging es weiter den Hangweg entlang. Kurz vor Nideggen den Abfahrtsweg runter nach Zerkall. Bernd hatte vorher schon keine Lust den Uphill nach Bergstein zu fahren, aber das er sich aus Protest dann einfach vom Fahrrad fallen lässt, ist schon ein gemeiner Trick   . Es nutzte alles nichts, 48 Kanaldeckel wurden gezählt bis wir dann doch Bergstein erreichten. Weiter den Weg durchs Feld zurück Richtung Großau, Kleinhau über den Rennweg zurück zur WBTS, dort nahmen wir noch den RS-Hunter Trail mit, der zwar wieder zu fahren, aber lange nicht mehr so schön, ist!

Den bekannten Weg über den Treffpunkt Omerbach ging es wieder in die Heimat.

Knapp 70km, 900Hm und ein 19er Schnitte konnten durch recht wenig Trailpassagen gefahren werden. Schon mal ein Tipp für die aus dem Süden Heimgereisten. Es wird Winter! Durchschnittlich 12Grad sind schon nicht mehr warm.


----------



## rpo35 (3. Oktober 2005)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Thorsten,
> 
> wie wäre es hiermit ?
> 
> ...


War 'ne feine Tour gell Christian ?...


----------



## Cheng (3. Oktober 2005)

@rpo: leider lagen die Termine durch den Aachener Wald bisher nicht passend zu meinem Terminkalender. Heute lag es an der Uhrzeit. Wie ich aber sehe und lese ist der Aachenr Treff doch sehr erfolgreich und findet großen Zuspruch. Also werde ich mit Sicherheit bei der ein oder anderen Tour in der nächsten Zukunft
 dabei sein.


----------



## HolyBen (3. Oktober 2005)

Aachener Wald hört sich auch für mich gut an. Ich bräuchte wohl vorher dringend etwas Techniktraining.   

Nachdem ich mir im Februar zum zweiten mal das rechte Schlüsselbein gebrochen habe, soll mein linkes noch heile bleiben.
Scheiss Schmerzen kann ich nur sagen und von mir -unbekannterweise- alles Gute für Christian.

Zur interessanten Strecke käme auch hinzu, dass ich endlich mal nicht der Älteste wäre; wenn ich mich recht an das Profil von rpo35 erinnere, ist er noch ein paar TAGE älter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (3. Oktober 2005)

Da wart ihr ja ganz schön fleißig und auch recht lange unterwegs 

Ich war heute mit meinen Eltern 3 Stunden wandern. Natürlich auch nach neuen Trails gesucht  .Haben den Biber an der Roten Wehe besucht und waren anschließend im neu eröffnete Lokal im Kilewittchen.


----------



## Cheng (3. Oktober 2005)

Nach einer Woche Gardasee hast Du Dir das auch verdient.  

Wie ist das Lokal denn geworden? Kenne es nur noch von Spaziergängen mit meiner Oma vor 25 Jahren!


----------



## XCRacer (3. Oktober 2005)

Das Alte wurde nahezu komplett abgerissen und neu gebaut. Leider fehlt noch die Außenanlage (Terasse, Biergarten). Aber ist genauso nett dort wie vor 25Jahren. Gutes Bier und einfache Kost (Käseplatte, Würstchen, usw.).

Ich find's dort gemütlicher als in der Bohler Heide.


----------



## Cheng (3. Oktober 2005)

Dann gehen wir davon aus, das im nächsten Frühjahr die Aussenanlage fertig ist und wir das Gute Bier einmal antesten werden


----------



## rpo35 (3. Oktober 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Aachener Wald hört sich auch für mich gut an. Ich bräuchte wohl vorher dringend etwas Techniktraining.   ...wenn ich mich recht an das Profil von rpo35 erinnere, ist er noch ein paar TAGE älter.


Da gibt's ein paar Schlüsselstellen, die nicht zu unterschätzen sind. Da sollte man sich nicht nur aufgrund der Gruppendynamik runter stürzen...
Alter ? Ich hör immer Alter...war auch heute wieder der Opa, aber was heisst das schon...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## cyberp (3. Oktober 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> War 'ne feine Tour gell Christian ?...


Sehr feine Tour   . Zum Glück wusste ich vorher nicht wie kraftraubend es wird. Einen so geringen WAB-Faktor hatte ich bisher glaube ich noch nicht. 

Wenn die Kondition doch genau so schnell wieder da wäre wie sie weg ist   

Gruss
Christian


----------



## rpo35 (3. Oktober 2005)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr feine Tour   . Zum Glück wusste ich vorher nicht wie kraftraubend es wird. Einen so geringen WAB-Faktor hatte ich bisher glaube ich noch nicht.
> 
> Wenn die Kondition doch genau so schnell wieder da wäre wie sie weg ist
> 
> ...


Eins darfst du nicht vergessen: Das ständige rauf und runter und dann überwiegend über Wurzeln kostet mehr Kraft, als manch andere Tour ! Aber der Spaß war es doch wert oder ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## cyberp (3. Oktober 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber der Spaß war es doch wert oder ?


Aber sicher


----------



## rpo35 (3. Oktober 2005)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sicher


Übrigens gefällt mir Deine Hompage sehr gut; könnte ein paar Tips von dir gebrauchen...

Guts Nächtle
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ac-aachen (4. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Omerbachler,

habt Ihr Interesse an einem Gastfahrer?

Wenn ja, dann gibt mir Infos.

MfG


----------



## Cheng (4. Oktober 2005)

ac-aachen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Omerbachler,
> 
> habt Ihr Interesse an einem Gastfahrer?
> 
> ...



Hallo ac-aachen,

hier eine Info, bei uns gibt es keine Gastfahrer, sondern nur Mitfahrer  .

Ganz einfach die Postings beobachten, sich zur nächsten Tour eintragen und mitfahren. So schnell ist man bei uns ein "Mitfahrer"  

Stell Dich schon einmal auf nächsten Samstag zwischen 14 und 14:30 ein. Termin wird dann noch genau hier bekannt gegeben!


----------



## GeJott (4. Oktober 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Stell Dich schon einmal auf nächsten Samstag zwischen 14 und 14:30 ein. Termin wird dann noch genau hier bekannt gegeben!




Nabend zusammen,

Den Termin werde ich mir auch vormerken. 
Die Jungs von Canyon haben mir nämlich innerhalb von 12 Tagen den gebrochenen Rahmen anstandslos ersetzt.    Die ersten Testouren habe ich bereits erfolgreich absolvieren können !

Bis denne
Gerd


----------



## XCRacer (5. Oktober 2005)

Da es ja gut ausgegangen ist, kann man ja darüber schmunzeln:

*    Aufregung um kleinen Radfahrer*  
  Simmerath. Ein kleiner Radfahrer sorgte am Wochenende bei einem Ausflug mit seinen Eltern für große Aufregung und und für die Aufrüstung eines größeren Polizeiapparates. 

Mit dem Rad wollte der 12-Jährige zusammen mit Papa und Mama die Kalltalsperre umrunden. *Während Papa sich mit einem komplizierten GPS-Navigationssystem befasste*, radelte der Junge vorneweg - und war plötzlich weg. Suchen zwecklos, vom Sohnemann keine Spur und kein Ton. 

Kurz vor der völligen Dunkelheit wurde die Polizei alarmiert. Die zog mehrere Streifenwagen aus dem ganzen Stadt- und Kreisgebiet zusammen. Der Zufall wollte es, dass ein Streifenwagen kurz vor der Ankunft am Quartier auf einen kleinen, munter radelnden Jungen traf. Es war der 12-Jährige der, nun auch sichtlich erleichtert, mit Polizeieskorte am Ziel ankam und seine Eltern in die Arme schließen konnte.  
http://www.an-online.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=596234&template=an_detail_anaz


----------



## rpo35 (5. Oktober 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *...**Während Papa sich mit einem komplizierten GPS-Navigationssystem befasste*...


Isch war's nich, isch schwöre...mein Sohnemann is 8...


----------



## RS-Hunter (6. Oktober 2005)

Trailsperrung am Gardasee - Verhütet den Wahnsinn!


hier und hier

   

Unbedingt beachten und so viele Leute wie möglich mobilisieren. 

Die Eindrücke meines Gardasee-Urlaubs sind noch so frisch. Die Freude auf einen nächsten Urlaub dort werden extrem getrübt.

Gruss
Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (6. Oktober 2005)

Hier der Termin für Samstag!!! 

Geht leider etwas später los, da meine Frau arbeiten muss und meine Tochter noch nicht alleine bleiben darf!


----------



## XCRacer (6. Oktober 2005)

Bin dabei. Ich bringe noch eine alte Bekannte aus der WBTS-Gründerzeit mit.

Ach und Jörg wollte auch kommen. Der kommt auch zu mir. Wir kommen dann erst zu dir, Cheng.


----------



## Cheng (6. Oktober 2005)

Klasse wenn auch Jörg kommt, dann kann ich noch einmal ein paar Nachhilfestunden in Sachen Legend C nehmen  

Eine Bekannte? Habe auch Claudia angemailt, wenn sie kommt sind es schon zwei Damen!


----------



## XCRacer (6. Oktober 2005)

Claudia wollte doch in den Herbstferien zur Ligurischen Küste, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Cheng (6. Oktober 2005)

Da sieht man mal wieder wer sich mit den Frauen besser auskennt.


----------



## XCRacer (6. Oktober 2005)

"Mann" nennt mich nun mal den Frauenflüsterer


----------



## rpo35 (6. Oktober 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> "Mann" nennt mich nun mal den Frauenflüsterer


----------



## Cheng (6. Oktober 2005)

Danke Ralph, auf Dich habe ich gewartet!


----------



## rpo35 (6. Oktober 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Ralph, auf Dich habe ich gewartet!


Ja, es ist nicht leicht mit ihm...


----------



## GeJott (7. Oktober 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hier der Termin für Samstag!!!
> 
> Geht leider etwas später los, da meine Frau arbeiten muss und meine Tochter noch nicht alleine bleiben darf!



Hi,

14:30 ist mir leider zu spät, da ich abends noch weg muss. Habe mich daher bei Ralph in Roetgen eingetragen.

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (7. Oktober 2005)

Ein grosses Dankeschön an Bernd!! Danke!!!

Bei der Mitfahrer-Zusammensetzung hängen wir uns schön hinten dran und werden den Sonnenschein geniessen!


----------



## HolyBen (7. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

ich hab auch schon gesehen, wer alles mitfährt.

Dann machen wir halt von hinten schöne Fotos, meine Digicam hat einen vierfach optischen Zoom, da müsste ich ab und zu einen Mitfahrer drauf kriegen.   

Außerdem bin ich nachher noch auf einem 90. Geburtstag eingeladen, da werde ich mich körperlich wohl genauso fit fühlen wie das Geburtstagskind.


----------



## rpo35 (7. Oktober 2005)

Jetzt macht euch mal nicht ins Hemd ! So schnell sind die alten Herren nicht mehr... Viel Spaß morgen bei perfektem Wetter !!


----------



## Cheng (8. Oktober 2005)

@ac-aachen: Hey Junge, was ist jetzt mit Dir. Trag Dich ein. Wird ne schöne große Truppe heute!


----------



## RS-Hunter (8. Oktober 2005)

Nabend,

da bisher keiner unserer Fotografen bzw. Toureninitiatoren etwas zur heutigen Tour geschrieben hat, übernehme ich das mal.

Heute trafen wir uns mal wieder bei Cheng mit einigen weiteren Bikewilligen.
Dazu zählten JJ, MTBScout, Talybont, Spitfire, XCRacer, Simone (aus Köln-Porz), RS-Hunter sowie mcmarki auf der Eifelstrasse.

Für mein neues Schätzchen und mich  war es heute die Jungfernfahrt.

Extra fein gemacht für die erste Ausfahrt, ging es wie immer erst den Omerbach entlang Richtung Hamisch. Dort wurde mal wieder die "Freibier-Senke" angesteuert. Nach zahlreichen vergeblichen Versuchen aller Beteiligten, fuhr ich für heute zum Zweiten Mal in die Senke. Und es kam wie es kommen musste, recht locker konnte ich, nachdem ich die richtige Spur gefunden hatte, die Senke durchfahren. Dies ließ sich René natürlich nicht nehmen, um es auch noch einmal zu versuchen. Auch er konnte die Durchfahrt recht locker bewältigen.   

Nun ging es weiter über Teile des Rundwegs Schevenhütte über einen kleinen Trail zur Kreuzung oberhalb der WBTS. Von nun an folgte man den Spuren zum Kartoffelbaum. Dort entschlossen wir uns heute die Baum-Tour unter die Stollen zu nehmen und fuhren in Richtung "Drei Eichen". Von da aus zum Brandenburger-Tor und von dort den Trail hinunter. Unsere beiden Kamerakinder Thorsten und René hatten sich in Stellung gelegt, um den Rest der Meute in Aktion festzuhalten. Kurioserweise waren die meisten so von Thorsten fasziniert, dass sie lieber in seine Richtung gefahren wären, als dem Trail zu folgen.   

Am Ende des Trails wollte uns Marcel alias MTBScout mal zeigen wie man so richtig durch tiefe Schlammlöcher fährt.   

Drei besorgte Damen machten uns darauf aufmerksam, dass am Wegesrand eine Blindschleiche unterwegs sei.    Fast ohne weitere Komplikationen fuhren wir wieder Richtung Gottfriedskreuz. René als der Führende ließ es sich nicht nehmen die einzelnen Fahrer in einer tückischen Matschmulde ihrem Schicksal zu überlassen. So geschah es, dass Simone, die sich bisher recht wacker in unserer Runde geschlagen hatte, ein Vollmoorbad genommen hatte. Den Berichten der Beobachter zu folge musste es sehr beeindruckend ausgesehen haben. "Mit allen vieren von sich gestreckt über den Lenker!"   

Nun ging es über den Parkplatz "Buche 19" über Gressenich, Hamisch wieder zurück zum Startpunkt. Dort erwartete uns ein leckerer Kuchen von "Oma" und dazu natürlich lecker Kaffee.

Zum Ausgleich des Mineralhaushaltes zückte Thorsten ein 5-Liter-Fässchen leckeren Österreichischen Bieres. So endete mal wieder eine schöne MTB-Tour in geselliger Runde.

Und als Fazit kann ich meinem neuen Schätzchen nur gute Noten bestätigen. So 'n Fully ist schon etwas Entspannendes!  

Bis zur nächsten Tour.

Georg


----------



## Cheng (8. Oktober 2005)

9 Mann und eine Frau begaben sich heute zur Goldenen Oktober Tour Richtung WBTS. Das Wetter spielte fantastisch mit und alle hatten gute Laune. Recht zügig ging es entlang des Omerbaches auf zur Freibier-Senke in der Nähe von Schevenhütte. Der Ergeiz pakte bis auf 2 Mann jeden. Doch nur René und Georg schafften es diesmal, leider aber auch erst im 2 bzw. 3 Versuch. Unser Fazit: Man braucht eine Woche Trainingsalger am Gardasee und ein Fully. Bei der Investition kann ich soviel Kisten Bier kaufen, das man die letzten 2 Meter der Senke auch schieben kann!  

Wir rafften uns auf ein paar schöne Trails runter Richtung Schevenhütte zu fahren, weiter an der WBTS, keine Waldautobahn, vorbei bis zur grossen Wanderkreuzung, Gottfriedskreuz, Kartoffelbaum. Kurze Verschnaufpause, weiter führte uns der Weg Richtung Vossenack, runter ins Wehebachtal über 2 sehr schöne Trails zum Aussichtspunkt 3 Eichen. Jörg beschlagnahmte erst einmal die Sitzbank um ein Pausennikerchen zu machen. Nach einem Smaltalk über das saugen an einem Camelbak ging es weiter zum Brandenburger Tor. Dort wieder sehr schöne Tailpassagen durch das Wehebacher Gebiet unterbrochen von einem wirklich sehr schönen Kopfüberdiver von Marcel und einer Fangopackung von Simone. Alle freuten sich dann auf zu Hause und über den obligatorischen Heimweg ging es direkt in meinen Garten wo zuerst von Jürgen gesponserter Kuchen und Kaffee warteten, danach ging es zum gemütlichen Teil mit einem 5Liter orginal Salzburger Stiglbier über.

Eine schöne Tour, viele Leute, 52km 750 Hm, 18er Schnitte.

Alle Fotos gibt es hier! 

Schön ist es wenn zwei Leute gleichzeitig Ihre Impressionen niederschreiben!

Schöner Bericht Georg


----------



## HolyBen (9. Oktober 2005)

Wie es immer so ist: die Alten und Schwachen werden vergessen.    

Ich war auch dabei und bin mit nach oben gefahren:





habe Georg´s neuen Schaukelstuhl bewundert:





und hab geholfen, den obligatorischen Kuchen zu vernichten:





Letztendlich auch noch das leckere Hopfenwasser genossen:





Danke für die Beköstigung an Thorsten und Oma (wessen Oma eigentlich, Jürgens ??)    

Mein Angebot steht, meine Hütte hat einen Kühlschrank voll leckerer Mineraldrinks und einen Kuchen würd meine Frau beisteuern.


----------



## MTBScout (9. Oktober 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...einem wirklich sehr schönen Kopfüberdiver von Marcel...


Nächstes mal Fahre ich weiter vorne, damit auch die anderen etwas davon haben . Ich denke die Technik war schon ganz gut nur an der Endausführung muß ich noch etwas arbeiten. Der Abgang war noch nicht ganz zufrieden stellend.



			
				RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> ...Am Ende des Trails wollte uns Marcel alias MTBScout mal zeigen wie man so richtig durch tiefe Schlammlöcher fährt...


Einer muß euch Warmduschern, Frauen-Verstehern und Sauna unten Sitzer doch mal zeigen wo der Frosch die Locken hat   .


Auch von mir noch einmal Dank an Thorsten (und natürlich der Oma) für die Nachfahrtliche Bewirtung.
Ich denke die Einladung von HolyBen greifen wir bei der nächsten Fahrt dankend auf.

Thorsten und Bernd: Da mein Fahrrad-Computer nun endgültig den Geist aufgegeben hat, und ich glaube ihr habt beide den gleichen, gebt mir doch bitte einmal die Marke und den Typ durch. 

Marcel.


----------



## Cheng (9. Oktober 2005)

@ MTB-Scout: schau mal hier! und hier z.B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (9. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Marcel,

im Moment fallen die Preise für den HAC4 fast täglich (soviel ich weiß, kommt bald ein neues Modell raus). Wenns geht, noch ein wenig warten und du kannst fürs gleiche Geld was jetzt unsere 436er kosten den HAC4 kriegen.

Der hat zu den Funktionen des 436ers noch Pulswerte und in der Plus-Version auch noch gleich Trittfrequenzmessung dabei.

Wenns nur um Geschwindigkeitssmessung geht, kannst Du von mir ein Einfachteil haben, funktioniert noch einwandfrei.


----------



## Cheng (9. Oktober 2005)

Jubiläumstour der Omerbacher!!!

Jubiläumstour des Omerbach Treffpunkt. Termin ist der 29.10.05 12:00 Uhr. Die Tour führt den gleichen Weg den RS-Hunter und Cheng am Tag des ersten Postings gefahren sind. Über WBTS, Kartoffelbaum, Drei Eichen, Wehebachtal und zurück. Rund 50km/750Hm. Anschliessend gibt es einen einen gemütlichen Abschluss. Den Ausklang-Punkt bestimmen wir Wetter- und Teilnehmerabhängig.

Hier geht's zum eintragen!!! 

Jeder ist gerne gesehen mitzufahren, egal ob neue oder alte Bekannte!!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (9. Oktober 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Beköstigung an Thorsten und Oma (wessen Oma eigentlich, Jürgens ??)



Hallooooo,

dem möchte ich mich natürlich noch anschließen. Vielen Dank für     Hat etwas länger gedauert bis ich wieder zu Hause war. Und heute war Hardcorebiken mit Uwe alias Handlampe im Ahrtal. ca. 45KM mit 1450 HM   und super Trails. Aber jetzt lebe ich wieder   

VG


----------



## Cheng (9. Oktober 2005)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Auch von mir noch einmal Dank an Thorsten (und natürlich der Oma) für die Nachfahrtliche Bewirtung.Marcel.



Um das Thema "Oma" noch zu erklären!

Oma ist eine sehr nette, liebenswerte Kundin die zu Ihrem regelmäßigen Besuch bei Jürgen im Salon Samstags ein Blech Kuchen backt und mitbringt. Da er dieses Blech aber nicht mit einer Angestellten alleine verdrücken kann, wird oft der MTB-Treff-Omerbach gesponsert!  

Oma, wir danken Dir in diesem Sinne!!!


----------



## RS-Hunter (10. Oktober 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Wie es immer so ist: die Alten und Schwachen werden vergessen.
> 
> Ich war auch dabei und bin mit nach oben gefahren:



Sorry Bernd,

ich wusste, dass mir einer fehlte. Bin aber irgendwie nicht drauf gekommen. Hatte ja auch keine Bilder, um mein schwächelndes Erinnerungsvermögen zu unterstützen.   



			
				HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ...im Moment fallen die Preise für den HAC4 fast täglich (soviel ich weiß, kommt bald ein neues Modell raus). Wenns geht, noch ein wenig warten und du kannst fürs gleiche Geld was jetzt unsere 436er kosten den HAC4 kriegen...



Zum Thema HAC4: als negativen Punkt muss ich leider die schlechte Lenkerbefestung nennen. Ein Bekannter hat(te   ) den HAC4 ebenfalls. Leider hat er diesen auch schon des öfteren verloren. Zur zusätzlichen Sicherung hatte er einen Nylonfaden dazu genommen. Aber auch dieser konnte seine Aufgabe nicht zu 100% sicherstellen. Der HAC4 hat wie eine Armbanduhr (kann meiner Meinung nach auch als solche umgebunden werden) zwei von diesen filigranen Stiften, womit er ebenfalls am Lenker befestigt wird. Diese sind aber das Übel. Selbst am Gardasee hatte René im Gelände einen HAC4 gefunden. Wir konnten ihn aber seinem überglücklichen Besitzer, den wir später unterwegs getroffen hatte (er selbst hatte noch nicht mal bemerkt, dass der Tacho weg war) wieder geben.

Also mein Fazit: Viele Funktionen, aber ein hohes Verlustrisiko. Und das bei so einem teuren Gerät.


----------



## HolyBen (10. Oktober 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema HAC4: als negativen Punkt muss ich leider die schlechte Lenkerbefestung nennen.



Dann taugt das Teil wohl doch eher was fürs Rennradfahren. 
Schade, denn die Funktionen lassen wohl kaum Wünsche offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (10. Oktober 2005)

@XCRacer: hast Du nicht auch am Samstag Fotos gemacht?


----------



## XCRacer (10. Oktober 2005)

Hier meine Fotos von Samstag:

Vor der Fahrt...






...zu dem...





...wo sich Jörg ausruhte...





...kam erstmal die Freibiersenke.

Hier sahen wir den tiefen Fall...





...von Spitfire4:





Nach einer Highspeedabfahrt...





...legte Sich Simone in den Schlamm...





...und hinterließ zwei Abdrücke von ihren...





.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*KNIEN !!!!*

Knien, meinen Herren! Was dachtet ihr denn?

Alle Fotos!


----------



## RS-Hunter (11. Oktober 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *KNIEN !!!!*
> 
> Knien, meinen Herren! Was dachtet ihr denn?
> 
> ...


----------



## PacMan (13. Oktober 2005)

Wettervorhersage für Samstag: sonnig bei über 20°!    
Ich will Fahrrad fahren gehen!!!  Gibt's 'nen OB-Termin? Ansonsten trag ich 'ne Tour ein...


----------



## Cheng (13. Oktober 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Wettervorhersage für Samstag: sonnig bei über 20°!
> Ich will Fahrrad fahren gehen!!!  Gibt's 'nen OB-Termin? Ansonsten trag ich 'ne Tour ein...



Natürlich gibt es einen OB-Termin, sei nicht so ungeduldig du junger Spunt!   


Trage den Termin gleich noch ein!


----------



## XCRacer (13. Oktober 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Trage den Termin gleich noch ein!


Gleich ist seit 36min vorbei


----------



## HolyBen (13. Oktober 2005)

Passt ja alles am WE: 

schönes Wetter, MTB mit neuer Kette, neues Ritzelpaket, perfekt eingestelle Schaltung, frisch zentrierte Laufräder, wieder griffige Bremsen, Omerbacher Tour am Samstag.......


*... und ich habe Kinderdienst !!!! *  


P.S.  Danke Georg


----------



## Cheng (13. Oktober 2005)

Da, habt Ihr ihn!


Termin! 

für Samstag!


----------



## mcmarki (14. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute,

werde wohl die nächsten drei Wochen nicht mit Euch fahren können, da zum Monatsende Umzug nach Würselen ansteht. Sprich vorab ist Extreme-Ikea-Shopping und renovieren, etc. angesagt. In Gedanken bin ich bei Euch   

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Cheng (15. Oktober 2005)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> In Gedanken bin ich bei Euch
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Markus




Wir auch!   

Vielleicht schaffst Du es ja zur Jubiläumstour!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (15. Oktober 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht schaffst Du es ja zur Jubiläumstour!!



Leider nein - gerade an dem Tag ziehen wir um.


----------



## PacMan (15. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!
Hier schonmal die Videos aus der Freibier-Senke:
René (1) 
Marcel 
René (2) - sehr sehenswert! 
Thorsten 
Ingo (stimmt der Name???) 

Die Photos findet ihr hier!

Super Tour bei super Wetter! Was will man mehr?
(...was zu essen!)


----------



## XCRacer (15. Oktober 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> René (2) - sehr sehenswert!


Sieht ja echt schlimm aus 
Aber ist ja nicht ernstes passiert! Nur ein paar Kratzer ...überall


----------



## HolyBen (15. Oktober 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Super Tour bei super Wetter! Was will man mehr?


Mitfahren !!!


----------



## MTBScout (15. Oktober 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Hier schonmal die Videos aus der Freibier-Senke:



Wenn ich solange warten muß bis ich hier mal einen ausgegeben bekomme, will heißen da jemals hochkomme, bin ich in der Zwischenzeit wohl schon längst zum Anti-Alkoholiker geworden.


----------



## HolyBen (15. Oktober 2005)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich solange warten muß bis ich hier mal einen ausgegeben bekomme, will heißen da jemals hochkomme, bin ich in der Zwischenzeit wohl schon längst zum Anti-Alkoholiker geworden.



Da ich letzte Woche schon den Abzweig vor der Freibiersenke nach links genommen habe, ist mir ja die angebliche Durchquerung von Georg und Rene nur erzählt worden .....

..... und wenn ich dann das zweite Filmchen von Rene sehe, kommen mir dann doch wieder Zweifel         

Durchquerung der Freibiersenke:  Quod esset demonstrandum


----------



## RS-Hunter (16. Oktober 2005)

Hallöle,

hatte mich Montagabend bei René mit einigen klassen Singletrail-Videos inspirieren lassen und hatte mich dann Dienstagnachmittag auf die Stollen gemacht, um eine Singletrailorgie zu unternehmen. Bei schönstem Spätsommer-/Frühherbstwetter war es eine supergeile Tour. Unteranderem bin ich noch mal nach sehr langer Zeit den Freiherr von Driegard-Downhill gefahren.    

@XCRacer: War auch am Kriegerhof. Das Kürbisfest war bereits am 24.-25. September.   

Hätte euch gerne Samstag einiges davon gezeigt, aber "leider" war ich dem IKEA-Zusammenbauwahn erlegen.   

Werde evtl. heute (Sonntag) im Nachmittag (Start 14:00-15:00Uhr) noch eine Tour machen. Falls wer Lust hat, schöne, schnelle Trails zu fahren, kann sich ja bei mir/hier melden.



			
				HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ... MTB mit neuer Kette, neues Ritzelpaket, perfekt eingestellte Schaltung, frisch zentrierte Laufräder, wieder griffige Bremsen, ...


Mir ist im Nachhinein bei der Reparatur doch so einiges klar geworden.
der Nickname: mit solchen Bremsen(-einstellungen, lockeren Schrauben) muss ein Heiliger im Hintergrund dabei sein...
oder damit würde ich auch keine schwierigeren Trails etc. fahren; dann lieber schieben.   

Aber alles wird gut. Und ab jetzt kannst Du alles fahren.   



			
				HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.  Danke Georg


Bitte, Bitte! Bei solcher Verköstigung mit besten Minearldrinks ...


----------



## HolyBen (16. Oktober 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Werde evtl. heute (Sonntag) im Nachmittag (Start 14:00-15:00Uhr) noch eine Tour machen. Falls wer Lust hat, schöne, schnelle Trails zu fahren, kann sich ja bei mir/hier melden.



 Ja, ich will fahren !! 

Du kannst ja bitte 

a) Termin ins LMB stellen oder
b) hier eine Startzeit posten oder
c) eine PM schicken oder
d) anrufen oder
e) Rauchzeichen schicken.   

Vielleicht kann ich mit meinem "neuen" Bike und mehr Vertrauen in die Technik doch die ein oder andere Passage fahren, die ich bisher geschoben habe.

Ausnahme: Freibiersenke


----------



## XCRacer (16. Oktober 2005)

Am Freitag war ich rund um das Kraftwerk Weisweiler mit der Kamera unterwegs. Die Bilder sind am EWV-Gebäude, dem Kraftwerk selber und im IGP-Eschweiler entstanden.

http://xcracer.xc.ohost.de/xcr_ohost/051014/page_01.htm

Euch viel Spaß beim radeln. Ich laufe jetzt etwas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (16. Oktober 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Werde evtl. heute (Sonntag) im Nachmittag (Start 14:00-15:00Uhr) noch eine Tour machen. Falls wer Lust hat, schöne, schnelle Trails zu fahren, kann sich ja bei mir/hier melden.



Leider macht mir Ikea schon wieder einen Strich durch die Rechnung, muss mein Vorhaben für heute absagen. ...


----------



## GeJott (16. Oktober 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Am Freitag war ich rund um das Kraftwerk Weisweiler mit der Kamera unterwegs. Die Bilder sind am EWV-Gebäude, dem Kraftwerk selber und im IGP-Eschweiler entstanden.
> 
> http://xcracer.xc.ohost.de/xcr_ohost/051014/page_01.htm
> 
> Euch viel Spaß beim radeln. Ich laufe jetzt etwas.



 Klasse Fotos !!


----------



## Cheng (16. Oktober 2005)

Staub schlucken statt Dreck fressen!!!!  

Gestern mussten wir leider auf Gründungsmitglied RS-Hunter und den mittlerweile zu Stammfahren gewordenen MCMarki, Holyben und JJ verzichten. Dafür durften wir aber wieder einen Neuling, Jumpman (Ingo) aus Mausbach begrüßen.

Prachtwetter, wie bereits in den letzten Wochen, hat uns wieder eine sehr schöne Tour beschert. MTBScout, Pacman, Cyperb, Jumpman, Talybont, XCRacer und Cheng fuhren den wie immer bekannten Anfang Richtung Freibiersenke. Auch wenn René einmal mehr wieder vollen Einsatz zeigte, ist auf dem Video sehr gut zu erkennen, ist Georg mal wieder vor Ausgaben geschützt worden. Weiter nahmen wir fast jeden Trail in der Region zwischen WBTS und Laufenburg unter die Stollen. Für meine Begriffe aber doch sehr kompliziert und auch sehr viel Zick Zack durch die Wälder, das soll heissen, eine sehr schöne Tour, die ich leider nicht beschreiben kann!  

Ich hoffe ja noch auf René!

Durch die Lange regenlose Zeit war der Boden, nicht ganz der Jahreszeit entsprechend, hart und staubig, ich kann mich fast nicht daran erinnern ob es in diesem Sommer solch einen Untergrund gegeben hat. Ab der dritten oder vierten Person fing der Waldboden doch schon sehr stark an zu stauben, was natürlich für das sonst anschliessende putzen sehr gut war.

Sehr hoher Singletrail-Anteil, schön Anspruchsvoll fuhren wir knapp 50km in einem sehr kleinen Radius zwischen Laufenburg, WBTS und dem Eschweiler Stadtwald.

Alle meine Bilder gibt es hier!!!

@ XCRacer: Hallo René, kannst Du mir diesen Track zusenden?


----------



## Cheng (16. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute der Omerbachfraktion und andere!

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit einem Winterpokal-Team aus? Georg und ich hätten da schon Interresse. Könnten dann also noch 3 Leute gebrauchen!

Und immer schön den Olympischen Gedanken im Kopf halten:

Dabei sein ist alles!


----------



## cyberp (16. Oktober 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei sein ist alles!


Dabei  

Also wenn ihr noch ein Plätzchen für mich habt....

Gruss
Christian


----------



## HolyBen (16. Oktober 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute der Omerbachfraktion und andere!
> 
> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit einem Winterpokal-Team aus? Georg und ich hätten da schon Interresse. Könnten dann also noch 3 Leute gebrauchen!
> 
> ...



Gerne, habe auch gestern meine Rolle mit einem Fahrrad bestückt, so dass ich auch bei Extremwetter punkten könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (16. Oktober 2005)

na, klasse, dann ist noch ein Platz frei.

Wer zurest kommt malt zuerst!


----------



## HolyBen (16. Oktober 2005)

Achja, "kurzer" Bericht von meiner heutigen KurzfastalleinTour:

Nachdem Georg ja dem Ikeawahn verfallen ist, hatte ich mich schon auf eine meiner Einzelkämpfertouren eingestellt. 
Auf dem Weg zum Omerbach bin ich noch bei meinem Kumpel Bernd (nein, nicht alle in Röhe heißen so) vorbei und konnte ihn überreden, sein MTB aus dem Schuppen zu kramen. Nach einer Grundwartung seines Steppenwolf (einen Mantel erneuern, Luft, Kette ...) hatten wir noch zwei Stunden Zeit für einen kurzen Abstecher Richtung Schevenhütte. 

So ging es über Omerbach hinter Hamich den Trail runter Richtung Schevenhütte -nicht in der Hälfte rechts hoch Richtung Freibiersenke- links runter und kurz vor Ende rechts ab über die Brücke. 

Zwischendurch hatte ich schon die erste Flugeinlage, doch Übung macht den Meister: gekonnt das Vorderrad über einen dicken Ast abrutschen und dann über die rechte Schuter abrollen lassen.  

In Schevenhütte angekommen Slalom durch diverse Sonntagnachmittagspaziergänger    über die Staumauer hoch bis zum RSHunter-Trail wieder runter nach Schevenhütte.

Am Hundeübungsgelände wurden wir dann doch magisch angezogen von der -ihr wisst schon was-. Also links in die Büsche und den Berg hoch.
Dann erst mal am Ziel angekommen ruhig vom Rad steigen und die Taktik besprechen. 
Kumpel Bernd meint: mit viel Schwung die Senke runter, dann klappt dat schon. Eh ich mein Veto einlegen konnte er wie nix runter, am tiefsten Punkt seine Duke richtig zusammengestaucht und einen knappen Meter des Anstieges geschafft.

So nun war ich dran: und siehe da, locker runter -kurz rutschend- und dann langsam aber stetig die Gegensteigung hoch. Alles halb so wild.  




Beim nächsten mal versuche ich es vielleicht mit Fahrrad - für heute reichte es mir zu Fuß - .   

Alles in allem eine schöne kleine Tour über 35 km, 300 hm mit einem 21er Schnitt.


----------



## cyberp (16. Oktober 2005)

Talybont, PacMan und ich waren heute auch nicht ganz untätig. Um 10.30 Uhr sollte ab Alsdorf eine kleine Explorertour über einige Kohlenhalden im Nordkreis starten. Wegen einer Reifenpanne trafen Pacman und Talybont mit ein wenig Verspätung am vereinbarten Treffpunkt ein.

Das es sich um eine Explorertour handelte sollte sich schon an der ersten Kohlehalde in Mariadorf bewahrheiten. Seit einigen Jahren bin ich die Trails nicht mehr gefahren und scheinbar haben es auch nicht viele andere gemacht. So mussten wir auf dem ohnehin schon schwierigen Uphill neben Spurrillen und losem Untergrund mit den allerfeinsten Sträuchern und Dornen kämpfen. Auch auf der Halde waren nicht mehr viele Wege fahrbar. Dafür haben wir einen schönen Trail gefunden um die Halde zu verlassen. 

Der weitere Weg führte uns über Krahnentalsmühle an Ofden vorbei Richtung Zopp. Hier ging es die Halde in Zopp hinauf. Auf halber Höhe zur Hälfte rum und wieder hinunter. Auch hier mussten wieder viele Dornen und so manchens Gestrüpp besiegt werden. Weiter ging es Richtung  Merkstein. Hier trennten sich unsere Wege. Talybont trat den Heimweg an und Pacman und ich haben noch die Halde in Merkstein unter die Stollen genommen. Die Wege dort sind recht "langweilig" da für Fußgänger gemacht. Die Auffahrt ist trotzdem nicht ohne, zwar nicht lang aber eine schöne Rampe. Die schöne Aussicht, die bei weiter Sicht sicherlich noch besser ist, sollte aber Entschädigung genug sein. 

Nach einer kurzen Verschnaufpause traten wir den Heimweg an. Die Kohlehalde in Baesweiler ist dann das nächste Mal dran. Am Ende waren es 32  km und ca. 500 hm. Da kommen dann noch die individuellen An- und Abfahrtswege dazu   .

Ein paar Fotos gibt es hier.


----------



## RS-Hunter (16. Oktober 2005)

Also falls noch mehr Leute beim WP mitmachen wollen, dann machen wir eben eine zweite oder dritte Mannschaft auf. 

Übrigens als Teamname habe ich an "Team-OmBa" gedacht.


----------



## mcmarki (17. Oktober 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Also falls noch mehr Leute beim WP mitmachen wollen, dann machen wir eben eine zweite oder dritte Mannschaft auf.
> 
> Übrigens als Teamname habe ich an "Team-OmBa" gedacht.



Da würde ich gerne mitmachen- 

Put me in the game coach!

Markus


----------



## RS-Hunter (17. Oktober 2005)

Also somit ist "Team-OmBa I" vollzählig:   

Thorsten (Cheng)
Christian (cyberb)
Bernd (HolyBen)
Markus (mcmarki)
Georg (RS-Hunter)

Wo bleiben die Nächsten für "Team-OmBa II" ???

edit: falls weitere mitmachen wollen und keine vollständige Mannschaft zustande kommt, teilen wir eben die Gesamtzahl auf eine sinnvolle Anzahl auf.


----------



## XCRacer (17. Oktober 2005)

Marcel und ich haben am letzten Samstag nach der Tour mal kurz drüber gesprochen: Wie wäre es mit einer Feierabendrunde am Mittwoch? Nichts wildes! Mal wieder so Richtung Indeland. Mein Vorschlag ist 17:00Uhr am Edeka-Markt in Dürwiß (Neben dem Frittenhäuschen). Tourdauer ca. 2 Std.


----------



## Cheng (17. Oktober 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Marcel und ich haben am letzten Samstag nach der Tour mal kurz drüber gesprochen: Wie wäre es mit einer Feierabendrunde am Mittwoch? Nichts wildes! Mal wieder so Richtung Indeland. Mein Vorschlag ist 17:00Uhr am Edeka-Markt in Dürwiß (Neben dem Frittenhäuschen). Tourdauer ca. 2 Std.



Wenn ich bis dahin zu Hause bin, bin ich dabei. Wird aber so sein, wenn ich da bin bin ich da, sonst bin ich noch arbeiten!

Was für ein Satz!


----------



## HolyBen (17. Oktober 2005)

Wenn ich bis dahin zu Hause bin, bin ich auch dabei. Wird aber so sein, wenn ich da bin bin ich da, sonst bin ich auch noch arbeiten!    

Wo ist der EDEKA ?


----------



## talybont (17. Oktober 2005)

Winterpokal,

da bin ich doch dabei! 


cu,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (17. Oktober 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist der EDEKA ?


Von Eschweiler aus, Ortseingang Dürwiß. Vor der STAR-Tankstelle.
Es ginge auch ein halbes Stündchen später. Könnte aber knapp mit der Dämmerung werden. Ich kann aber auch Licht drann machen!


----------



## Cheng (17. Oktober 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich bis dahin zu Hause bin, bin ich auch dabei. Wird aber so sein, wenn ich da bin bin ich da, sonst bin ich auch noch arbeiten!
> 
> Wo ist der EDEKA ?



Von mir aus ca. 500m Richtung Dürwiß auf der rechten Seite!

Also Armin hat die Eröffnung für das OmBa-Team II angekündigt. Also kräftig weiter melden!


----------



## HolyBen (17. Oktober 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Von mir aus ca. 500m Richtung Dürwiß auf der rechten Seite!



Äähh, na klar; da bin ich ja schon zig mal vorbeigefahren.    

Muss ich meinen Dynamo anschrauben ??


----------



## MTBScout (18. Oktober 2005)

Erst das Ganze mit anstoßen und dann kneifen...
Ausgerechnet morgen muß ich jetzt doch arbeiten.  
Wer konnte damit auch rechnen, das man an einem Mittwoch arbeiten muß.
So ein Mist.

Ich werde dann leider nicht mit dabei sein.

Marcel.


----------



## XCRacer (18. Oktober 2005)

Das Intersse an die morgige Tour hält sich ja in Grenzen. Liegt's an dem vorraus gesagten Wetter? Es KANN regnen! Falls ihr euch nicht mehr an dieses Naturereignis erinnern könnt: Regnen tut's, wenn Wasser vom Himmel fällt 

Kein Problem ich kann mich auch anders beschäftigen


----------



## Cheng (18. Oktober 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Das Intersse an die morgige Tour hält sich ja in Grenzen. Liegt's an dem vorraus gesagten Wetter? Es KANN regnen! Falls ihr euch nicht mehr an dieses Naturereignis erinnern könnt: Regnen tut's, wenn Wasser vom Himmel fällt
> 
> Kein Problem ich kann mich auch anders beschäftigen



Hey, Hey, Hey,

wer gibt denn da so schnell auf. Ich werde auf jeden Fall versuchen da zu sein.
Falls ich es nicht schaffen sollte, melde ich mich rechtzeitig auf Deinem Handy. OK?


----------



## XCRacer (18. Oktober 2005)

Na also! Warum nicht gleich so? Ist OK


----------



## HolyBen (18. Oktober 2005)

HALLO    

Ich komm doch auch.

Keine Panik.


----------



## Cheng (18. Oktober 2005)

Was ist jetzt mit dem Winterpokal-Team-Omba II?  

Wir warten noch auf weiter Anmeldungen, oder wollt Ihr den armen Armin alleine lassen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wenn es keine 5 mehr werden, können wir ja aus dem schon bestehenden Termin noch aufteilen.

Jetzt aber Zack Zack!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (19. Oktober 2005)

@MTB-Scout



			
				MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Wer konnte damit auch rechnen, das man an einem Mittwoch arbeiten muß.



Marcel, Du hast es schon schwer - mein Mitleid  

Gruß
Markus


----------



## XCRacer (19. Oktober 2005)

17Uhr Edeka in Dürwiß. Die Sonne lacht wieder! Es gibt keine Ausreden!


----------



## talybont (19. Oktober 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist jetzt mit dem Winterpokal-Team-Omba II?
> 
> Wir warten noch auf weiter Anmeldungen, oder wollt Ihr den armen Armin alleine lassen.
> 
> ...


willst Du dann würfeln?  
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, auch einige Nightrides beizusteuern. Habe da ja etwas Erfahrung  .

cu,
Armin


----------



## Cheng (19. Oktober 2005)

Was wir in den letzten 4 Wochen, auch in der tiefsten Eifel, nicht finden konnten, haben René, Bernd und ich heute endeckt. 

Nur ganze 2 Stunden hat es gedauert uns von oben bis unten in einen einzigen Schlammhaufen zu verwandeln. Eine Runde um den Tagebau Inden hat gereicht, durch den heutigen Regen wurde der sandige Unterboden recht tief und anstrengend. 

Man hat aber einmal wieder gelernt wie schön es doch auch in direkter Umgebung vor der Haustüre sein kann.

Ganze 41km führte die Tour in einen traumhaft schönen Sonnenuntergang.

Ein paar Fotos werden von René kommen!


----------



## MTBScout (19. Oktober 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist jetzt mit dem Winterpokal-Team-Omba II?



Also irgendwie ist das mit dem Winterpokal an mir vorbeigelaufen.
Um was geht es denn dabei????

Aber ich melde mich auch ohne weitere Infos freiwillig zum Dienst beim Team-Omba II.  

Marcel.


----------



## HolyBen (19. Oktober 2005)

Ja, eine schöne aber schlammige Tour, also erstmal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Klamotten ab in die  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eigentlich wäre dann noch mein Fahrrad drangewesen, aber lieber .....






Also morgen putzen und jetzt allen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (19. Oktober 2005)

@MTBScout: hallo Marcel, egal worum es geht, Hauptsache du bist dabei. Wenn Du aber trotzdem mehr erfahren willst, guckst Du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/winterpokal-2004/

@Holyben: Du wolltest doch sowiso ein neues Bike, oder? 

Wo bleibt der Rest für den Winterpokal? Ihr sollt nicht meinen den ganzen Winter nur auf der Couch oder der Ma... zu liegen. @XCRacer: warum gibt es dafür eigentlich keine Punkte?


----------



## XCRacer (20. Oktober 2005)

Hier die Bilder zur SM*-Tour am gestrigen Mittwochabend:



























*=Schlamm und Matsch


----------



## MTBScout (20. Oktober 2005)

Goile Bilder der SM-Tour. 

Winterpokal geht klar, bin ich dabei.
Also Armin, sind ma schon 2.

Marcel.


----------



## Cheng (20. Oktober 2005)

Wiederholung der Ankündigung! Nur noch 9 Tage bis zur Jub-Tour!



			
				Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Jubiläumstour der Omerbacher!!!
> 
> Jubiläumstour des Omerbach Treffpunkt. Termin ist der 29.10.05 12:00 Uhr. Die Tour führt den gleichen Weg den RS-Hunter und Cheng am Tag des ersten Postings gefahren sind. Über WBTS, Kartoffelbaum, Drei Eichen, Wehebachtal und zurück. Rund 50km/750Hm. Anschliessend gibt es einen einen gemütlichen Abschluss. Den Ausklang-Punkt bestimmen wir Wetter- und Teilnehmerabhängig.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheng (20. Oktober 2005)

Donnerstag Abend, halb 10 in Deutschland!

Hier der Termin für kommenden Samstag!

Eintragen, Marsch, Marsch!!!


----------



## MTBScout (20. Oktober 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag Abend, halb 10 in Deutschland!
> 
> Hier der Termin für kommenden Samstag!
> 
> Eintragen, Marsch, Marsch!!!



Bin noch wach, bin schon drin


----------



## HolyBen (20. Oktober 2005)

Obwohl die Wetteraussichten nicht gut sind, bin ich dabei.
Wirkönnen ja einen Schirm mitnehmen


----------



## PacMan (21. Oktober 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hier der Termin für kommenden Samstag!


Ich fahr mal wieder in Aachen... Wünsch euch viel Spass und wir sehen uns spätestens nächste Woche bei der Jubel-Tour!


----------



## mcmarki (21. Oktober 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hier der Termin für kommenden Samstag!
> 
> Eintragen, Marsch, Marsch!!!



Ich kann mich für einige Stunden vom Umzugswahn befreien - bin dabei

Markus


----------



## XCRacer (21. Oktober 2005)

> Für die anschliessende "Versorgung" sorgt diesmal XCRacer!


Gillt nur für die "Festbrennstoffe"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (21. Oktober 2005)

Dann brauchen wir ja nur jemanden für die flüssigen Materialien!


----------



## HolyBen (21. Oktober 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Dann brauchen wir ja nur jemanden für die flüssigen Materialien!


Ich hab noch stille Reserven   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wo setzen wir uns nachher zusammen ? Ich hab morgen frei und könnte die Mineraldrinks mit dem Transporter vor dem Start bringen. (Leider sind alle meine Rucksäcke für euren großen Durst zu klein) 

Denkt dran: MTB und zuviel Mineraldrinks =


----------



## Cheng (21. Oktober 2005)

Ich denke das René seine Reserven zum Tourstart zu mir bringt, wenn Du möchtest kannst Du Deine vorher auch zu mir bringen, dann kann ich sie auch noch kalt stellen. Falls das Wetter nachher zu schlecht oder kalt ist, können wir dann bei uns im Keller verschwinden.

Dann können wir uns auch über den Ablauf nach der Jubeltour unterhalten. Habe da schon eine Idee!


----------



## HolyBen (21. Oktober 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke das René seine Reserven zum Tourstart zu mir bringt, wenn Du möchtest kannst Du Deine vorher auch zu mir bringen, dann kann ich sie auch noch kalt stellen. Falls das Wetter nachher zu schlecht oder kalt ist, können wir dann bei uns im Keller verschwinden.
> 
> Dann können wir uns auch über den Ablauf nach der Jubeltour unterhalten. Habe da schon eine Idee!



Gut, dann bringe ich die Kaltgetränke kurz vor zwei vorbei, dann hab ich immer noch Zeit mein Rad zu holen.


----------



## HolyBen (21. Oktober 2005)

ESCHWEILER     Samstag, 22.10. 														
WETTER		 	
Höchsttemperatur		 16 °C 	
Tiefsttemperatur		 11°  (9°) 	

WIND		 	
Tempo/Böen		 19 / 46 km/h 	
Windrichtung		 SW	

SONNE			

Sonnenscheindauer		1 h 30 min  	
Sonnenaufgang		08:10  	
Sonnenuntergang		18:29  	

NIEDERSCHLAG			

Menge		1 - 3 l/qm  	
Risiko		79 %  	
Luftfeuchtigkeit		74 %


----------



## PacMan (22. Oktober 2005)

Da die Aachener Tour in's Wasser gefallen ist, fahre ich nachher wahrscheinlich bei euch mit!


----------



## MTBScout (22. Oktober 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Da die Aachener Tour in's Wasser gefallen ist, fahre ich nachher wahrscheinlich bei euch mit!



Ja, ja, jetzt sind wir plötzlich wieder gut genug für dich....  

M.


----------



## HolyBen (22. Oktober 2005)

Das ich das noch erleben darf: Pacman bei _*dem*_ Wetter !   

Kommst Du alleine oder kommt auch Cyberp mit ?


----------



## XCRacer (22. Oktober 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

>


Tapfer bleiben, Männer! Wenn ich jetzt nach draußen sehe... Es kann nur besser werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (22. Oktober 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Tapfer bleiben, Männer! Wenn ich jetzt nach draußen sehe... Es kann nur besser werden



Es könnte ja auch noch schneien ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... und wir werden garantiert keine Probleme mit Spaziergängern haben.


----------



## cyberp (22. Oktober 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Kommst Du alleine oder kommt auch Cyberp mit ?



Ich glaube ich lasse es heute ganz bleiben. Da ich heute Abend noch was vor habe wird es mir zu knapp, wenn ich bei euch mitfahre. Und alleine kann ich mich bei dem Wetter nun gar nicht überreden   

Nächste Woche bin ich aber auf jeden Fall dabei   
@Cheng: wie schauts mit dem Kuchenangebot aus?

Gruss
Christian


----------



## HolyBen (22. Oktober 2005)

@ christian: Weichei !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich war mir grad noch ne Neoprenunterhose kaufen, zwickt ein wenig, aber andererseits auch ganz angenehm


----------



## PacMan (22. Oktober 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Das ich das noch erleben darf: Pacman bei _*dem*_ Wetter !


Naja, bei dem Dauerregen eben wollte ich schon wieder absagen. Aber dann kam der Sonnenschein und ich war wieder richtig motiviert. Im Moment sieht's wieder gemischt aus. Also wenn um 14:20 die Sonne scheint, werde ich vermutlich um 14:45 am Omerbach sein. Aber falls ich nicht dort bin, braucht ihr euch nicht zu wundern...
Und Schnee wäre mir übrigens deutlich lieber! Bin mit Christian (cyberp) schon durch so manchen Schneesturm gefahren!  Nur blöd, wenn nach einer Stunde die Schaltung komplett eingefroren ist...


----------



## XCRacer (22. Oktober 2005)

Also gut! Die beiden "Chefs" des MTB-Treffs Omerbach, kurz OmBa, haben den heutigen Abend scheinbar anderweitig verplant. Dann schreibe ich mal den Bericht:

Nach einem deutlich verregnetem Vormittag sollte dann doch zum Mittag die Sonne hervor treten. Also konnte wir zu siebt auf eine weitere OmBa-Tour durch die geliebte Nordeifel aufbrechen.

Die Standardanfahrt wurde vom Chefkoch ...äh Chefscout RS-Hunter entschärft. Will heißen, KEINE Freibiersenke! Wäre auch bei den heutigen Bodenverhältnissen kaum möglich gewesen.

Die Fahrt ging an der Wehebachtalsperre vorbei zum Thönbachweg (auch Schlangentrail genannt) bis nach Großhau. Als wir in den Hochwald zwischen Gey und Rennweg abbogen, konnte RS-Hunter wiedermal mit seinem Trailwissen auftrumpfen. Der "Freiherr von Diergardt" Trail wurde von den OmBas erstmalig befahren.



 

 

 



Bereits im Meroder Wald angekommen, sollte sich dann McMarki von uns trennen. Seine Sattelklemmschraube war abgerissen. Er ließ sich nicht von uns überreden, den fehlenden Sattel durch einen Holzklotz zu ersetzten  (Foto folgt von Cheng)

Nach dem Aufstieg zum Generalsweg noch ein bissle rumgeturne im Erbsbusch, dann ging's im strömenden Regen zurück zu Chengs Domizil. Die vier verblienden harten "Trinker" ließen es es sich nicht nehmen, den Tag trotz durchnässter Kleidung, bei Hacker-Pschorr ausklingen zu lassen.

Dabei waren: Cheng, RS-Hunter, Pacman, McMarki, MTBscout, HolyBen, XCRacer


----------



## HolyBen (22. Oktober 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Also gut! Die beiden "Chefs" des MTB-Treffs Omerbach, kurz OmBa, haben den heutigen Abend scheinbar anderweitig verplant.



Nicht, dass sich die beiden mit den restlichen Mineralvorräten vergnügen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBScout (23. Oktober 2005)

Nabend oder besser Morgen,
Markus hat sich bis jetzt noch nicht bei mir gemeldet.
Da wird doch wohl hoffentlich nix passiert sein?!
Ich werde morgen mal nach-horschen ob er es zurückgeschafft hat, ohne
sich zwischendurch mal auf dem "Sattel" auszuruhen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Was nützt einem der beste "Hardcore Stabilizer" am Schutzblech, wenn die Schrauben am Sattel aus Blech sind





Alles weitere dann morgen.
Nacht allen Omba's  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




M.


----------



## Cheng (23. Oktober 2005)

Eins will ich erst einmal Klar stellen.

Nein ich bin nicht über die restlichen Bierflaschen hergefallen!!  


Zur gestrigen Tour bleibt nur noch zu sagen, bevor Markus seinen Sattel verloren hat, Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie schwer es war die Sattelstütze wieder aus seinem Ar????, ihr wisst schon was ich meine, wieder herauszuziehen!  
hat Bernd bei einem Downhill doch glatt den Hochstand eines Jägers übersehen!






Dann war eben Markus grosse Stunde!






Trotz aller überredungsversuche wollte er den von uns improvisierten Sattel nicht fahren!






Wir hoffen Du bist doch noch gut nach Hause gekommen.


Weitere Infos zur Jubeltour am kommenden Samstag gibt es heute abend oder morgen!

Eins steht aber fest. Wir grillen und es gibt auch wieder Bier und Kuchen!!!


----------



## XCRacer (23. Oktober 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...hat Bernd bei einem Downhill doch glatt den Hochstand eines Jägers übersehen!


Das ist der Knaller! Ich lese schon die Schlagzeile:

22.10.2005 - Hürtgenwald - *MOUNTAINBIKER FÄHRT HOCHSITZ UM!*


----------



## RS-Hunter (23. Oktober 2005)

@ XCRacer: ich wäre gestern auch wieder zur Freibiersenke gefahren, aber wenn man mal nicht die Richtung vorgibt, dann wissen die Jungspunte nicht wohin sie fahren sollen.   

@ all: Demnächst werden wir das mit der Tourenführung mal etwas flexibler gestallten. D.h. jede Woche darf mal ein anderer eine Tour aussuchen und die Truppe führen. Somit wird auch die Aufgabe des Berichts schreiben verteilt.  Können ja nach der Jub-Tour eine grosse Auslosung machen.   

@ Cheng: 



			
				Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...hat Bernd bei einem Downhill doch glatt den Hochstand eines Jägers übersehen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht schlecht; noch perfekter wäre es gewesen, wenn dein Bike auf dem Foto nicht zu sehen gewesen wär.


----------



## Happy_User (23. Oktober 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist der Knaller! Ich lese schon die Schlagzeile:
> 
> 22.10.2005 - Hürtgenwald - *MOUNTAINBIKER FÄHRT HOCHSITZ UM!*



Endlich gibt es Beweise, dass Biker alles kaputt machen und nich in die Eifel gehöre. 

Grüße 
HU

PS: War der Hochsitz vorschriftsmäßig gekennzeichnet? Rot/weiße Reflektoren? 
Genug Abstand zur Fahrbahn?
Gelbes Warnlicht?


----------



## Cheng (23. Oktober 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> @ all: Demnächst werden wir das mit der Tourenführung mal etwas flexibler gestallten. D.h. jede Woche darf mal ein anderer eine Tour aussuchen und die Truppe führen. Somit wird auch die Aufgabe des Berichts schreiben verteilt.  Können ja nach der Jub-Tour eine grosse Auslosung machen.



sehr gute Idee!



			
				RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> @ Cheng:
> Nicht schlecht; noch perfekter wäre es gewesen, wenn dein Bike auf dem Foto nicht zu sehen gewesen wär.


bin ja selber froh noch rechtzeitig zum stehen gekommen zu sein


----------



## XCRacer (23. Oktober 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> @ all: Demnächst werden wir das mit der Tourenführung mal etwas flexibler gestallten. D.h. jede Woche darf mal ein anderer eine Tour aussuchen und die Truppe führen. Somit wird auch die Aufgabe des Berichts schreiben verteilt.


Erweiterte Idee: Jemand führt die Tour zu Beginn. Ab einem Punkt seiner Wahl übergibt er die Führung an einer anderen Person. Dieser muß dann den Trupp solange durch den Busch führen, bis er an den nächsten Fahrer übergibt. Lustig wird es dann, wenn der, der drann ist, keinen Ahnung hat wo wir gerade sind!

...bin mal gespannt, wo wir dann letztendlich auskommen


----------



## RS-Hunter (23. Oktober 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Erweiterte Idee: Jemand führt die Tour zu Beginn. Ab einem Punkt seiner Wahl übergibt er die Führung an einer anderen Person. Dieser muß dann den Trupp solange durch den Busch führen, bis er an den nächsten Fahrer übergibt. Lustig wird es dann, wenn der, der drann ist, keinen Ahnung hat wo wir gerade sind!
> 
> ...bin mal gespannt, wo wir dann letztendlich auskommen



    Super Idee, das machen wir mal!!!


----------



## rpo35 (23. Oktober 2005)

Das mit dem Hochsitz kommt richtig gut rüber...nä wat seid ihr ein abgedrehter Haufen ...freue mich schon auf Samstag und hoffe, dass das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## HolyBen (23. Oktober 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Lustig wird es dann, wenn der, der drann ist, keinen Ahnung hat wo wir gerade sind!
> 
> ...bin mal gespannt, wo wir dann letztendlich auskommen



Dann übernehme ich die Führung hinter Bergrath, denn meistens weiß ich da schon nicht mehr wo wir sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyberp (23. Oktober 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> hat Bernd bei einem Downhill doch glatt den Hochstand eines Jägers übersehen!


Coole Aktion


----------



## cyberp (23. Oktober 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> @ christian: Weichei !!!


Ich kann Dich beruhigen. Heute habe ich dem nicht mehr ganz so schlechten Wetter getrotzt und habe mich zu einer 2 1/2 Stunden Tour überreden können


----------



## Cheng (23. Oktober 2005)

JubelTour Info!!

Wie den meisten mittlerweile bekannt ist, findet am kommenden Samstag die 1. Jubeltour der Omerbacher statt. Nachdem wir uns gestern besprochen haben, wurde entschieden nach der Tour als krönenden Abschluss zu grillen. Um aber unseren Ruf als "Bike'n Cake Fred" nicht zu verlieren, möchte ich natürlich auch auf die Angebote von Christian(Cyperb) und Pascal(Pacman), einen Kuchen mitzubringen, gerne zurückgreifen.

Also bleiben nur noch Fleisch, Salat, Brot und natürlich das allerwichtigtse   !
Für Spenden oder Ähnliches sind wir natürlich sehr empfänglich! Bitte hier posten oder PM an mich!

Der Abschluss findet dann im Garten meiner Eltern auf der Nothbergerstr. 34 in Eschweiler statt. Dort können wir geschützt und unabhängig vom Wetter den Ausgang der Tour und die Jubelfeier geniessen. Für jeden wäre es sicher angebracht trockene Kleidung mitzubringen. Für die Leute die zu mir kommen, fahren wir auf dem Weg zum Omerbachtreffpunkt dort vorbei, dann können die Sachen schon einmal hinterlegt werden. Den Leuten die mit dem Auto kommen würde ich empfehlen direkt zur Nothbergerstr. zu fahren und das Auto dort stehen zu lassen. Die können ja dann mit uns weiter fahren.

Für die die direkt zum Omerbachtreffpunkt kommen, können Ihre Sachen ja schon an dem morgen oder auch einen Tag vorher bei mir vorbei bringen und ich werde den Transfer dann übernehmen.

Ich freue mich schon auf den kommen Samstag. Wer natürlich möchte kann auch seinen Anhang    mitbringen!


----------



## XCRacer (23. Oktober 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...und natürlich das allerwichtigtse   !


Haben wir ja schon drüber gesprochen, Thorsten: Bier bringe ich mit!


----------



## rpo35 (23. Oktober 2005)

Nabend,

da ich mit dem Auto komme, würde ich eine Kiste Kölsch stiften. Fleisch sollte sich jeder selbst (am besten fertig gewürzt) mitbringen.

Grüsse
Ralph

Edit: René auch schon Bier ? Wieviel brauchen wir denn ?


----------



## XCRacer (23. Oktober 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> René auch schon Bier ? Wieviel brauchen wir denn ?


Ich kann auch Nicht-alkoholische Getränke besorgen. Sind bestimmt ein paar, die kein Bier trinken möchten/können. Würde dann 'ne Kiste Cola/Limo gemischt besorgen.


----------



## rpo35 (23. Oktober 2005)

Bisschen Werbung für für den Halloween Nightride...
Also; nix eigenes aufziehen sondern dafür sorgen, dass viele Biker/innen zusammen kommen und 'ne Menge Fun haben...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## mcmarki (24. Oktober 2005)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend oder besser Morgen,
> Markus hat sich bis jetzt noch nicht bei mir gemeldet.
> Da wird doch wohl hoffentlich nix passiert sein?!
> Ich werde morgen mal nach-horschen ob er es zurückgeschafft hat, ohne
> ...




Da bin ich wieder.

Marcel, ich hab´dir doch ne SMS geschrieben..

Also seit Samstag weiss ich den Wert eines festmontierten Sattels zu schätzen, bin ich doch früher gerne mal im Wiegetritt gefahren, werde ich mich ab jetzt davon distanzieren.   
Zumindest war ich vor dem großen Regen zu Hause   



			
				MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Was nützt einem der beste "Hardcore Stabilizer" am Schutzblech, wenn die Schrauben am Sattel aus Blech sind .



Nix über den "Hardcore Stabilizer" der hat seinen Dienst vorbildlich verrichtet. Hätte ich den mal am Sattel gehabt.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTBScout (24. Oktober 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> JubelTour Info!!



Dann übernehme ich mal den Salat und Brot Part.
Ich werde nach der Tour kurz nach Hause fahren, Sachen holen und meine Frau mitbringen.

Übrigens, Markus (mcMarci) hat sich doch noch gemeldet.
Ist heil zurückgekommen, ohne nennenswerte Schäden im Rektal-Bereich davon getragen zu haben.   

Also bis spätestens Samstag.
M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (24. Oktober 2005)

@ Cheng: Ich werde einen Salat beisteuern. Art & Menge können wir noch kurz abstimmen.

@ XCRAcer: Schön dass du was mitbringen möchtest. Wie wäre es denn, wenn du dich mal einträgst? Termin    

@ mcmarki: wer den schaden hat ...   , aber gut zu hören, dass du mehr oder weniger wohlbehalten zuhause angekommen bist. Wir mussten leider die letzten paar Kilometer noch durch den Regen fahren.   
INSIDERE TIPP: vielleicht solltest du den "Hardcore Stabilzer" lieber an den Sattel montieren.  

Edit: P.S. hat sich wohl gerade mit Marcel überschnitten, aber ein weiterer Salat wird nicht schaden.


----------



## talybont (24. Oktober 2005)

Nabend,

da ich nicht den ganzen Abend bei Euch bleiben kann (Pascal weiß warum) werde ich etwas nicht-alkoholisches stiften, was zumindest einem Bier ähnlich sieht. Und zwar einen Kasten Erdinger bleifrei. Der macht müder Radler wieder munter!

cu,
Armin


----------



## Cheng (24. Oktober 2005)

Klasse, so bekommen wir ja alles zusammen. Wie sieht es denn mit dem Fleisch aus. Bringt sich das jeder selber mit oder sollten wir alles zusammen besorgen. Ich finde die Idee von Ralph eigentlich ganz OK. Da weiss jeder was er isst und was er hat.

Ich besorge auf jeden Fall noch Holzkohle, Brot, Kräuterbutter, Soßen usw.!

Vielleicht sollten wir sagen welche Frauen noch dabei sind, damit wir uns darauf einrichten können. Meine kommt auch.


----------



## talybont (24. Oktober 2005)

Also ich wäre für tierische Selbstversorgung. Da hat man was einem schmeckt. Mit Anhang finde ich gut, nur ob ich meinen mitbringen kann, wage ich eher zu bezweifeln, da sie am Abend noch was vor hat und ich nachher mit Pascal auch noch einen Termin habe (zumindest geplant  ).

cu,
Armin


----------



## Cheng (24. Oktober 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> .... und ich nachher mit Pascal auch noch einen Termin habe (zumindest geplant  ).
> 
> cu,
> Armin



Schön wenn mal einmal warm sitzt!


----------



## cyberp (24. Oktober 2005)

Da freue ich mich aber auf munteres   und    
Wie Thorsten schon angekündigt hat werde ich ein Blech Kuchen beisteuern. Was das Fleisch angeht bin ich auch für Selbstversorgung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (25. Oktober 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> ...und ich nachher mit Pascal auch noch einen Termin habe (zumindest geplant  ).



ts,ts,ts,ts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bzgl. Jubel-Tour: bin auch für Fleischselbstversorger, da weiss man was man hat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




muss noch klären, ob mein Anhang auch mitkommt.


----------



## PacMan (25. Oktober 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich nachher mit Pascal auch noch einen Termin habe (zumindest geplant  ).


Ja, richtig, den ganzen Abend bleibe ich also auch nicht da. Ich werde nur was vom Essen und Trinken schmarotzen und mich dann wieder verziehen!  
'Nen gesunden Biker-Kuchen bringe ich auch noch mit. Dafür aber keinen Anhang.
Und dass sich jeder das Fleisch selbst mitbringt, finde ich auch ok.


----------



## talybont (25. Oktober 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Schön wenn mal einmal warm sitzt!



wir sind zwar warm und brüderlich, doch warme Brüder sind wir nicht!!!   

cu,
Armin


----------



## Cheng (25. Oktober 2005)

Das Wetter für Samstag scheint ja immer besser zu werden, zumindest soll es erst am abend regnen, also Daumen drücken.

Ich fasse noch einmal zusammen:

Fleisch:Selbstversorgung
Salat: Marcel, Georg, Thorsten
Alcoholfrei: René
Bier: Ralph(Kölsch), Armin(Erdinger Alcfrei)
Brot: Thorsten, Marcel
Kuchen: Pascal, Christian
Verschiedenes: Thorsten

Falls dies nicht dem aktuellen Stand entspricht, bitte reklamieren.

Ich hoffe das bis Donnerstag die Gesamtpersonenzahl bekannt ist, dann können wir uns auf die Menge der Besorgungen einrichten!


----------



## XCRacer (25. Oktober 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Alcoholfrei: René


Ich habe da an Cola, Limo, Wasser gedacht. Falls jemand noch Saft oder sowas trinkt, bitte melden!
Pascal? Für dich Milch?


----------



## HolyBen (25. Oktober 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fasse noch einmal zusammen:
> 
> Fleisch:Selbstversorgung
> Salat: Marcel, Georg, Thorsten
> ...


 Na klar, nur rein mit dem ungesunden Zeugs. Ich werde das Wochenende lieber sinnvoll im beschaulichen Trittenheim an der Mosel verbringen.
Halt so vernünftig, wie es meinem Nicknamen entspricht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Viel Spaß und übertreibt es nicht !


----------



## PacMan (25. Oktober 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Pascal? Für dich Milch?


Woher kommt denn dieses Gerücht? Wobei... ist ja was dran! Im Sommer gibt's kaum was besseres nach 'ner Tour, finde ich.  Aber im Winter geb' ich mich auch mit Cola zufrieden!


----------



## XCRacer (25. Oktober 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Woher kommt denn dieses Gerücht?


Gerücht? Ich habe das Bild jetzt nicht parat, aber ich kann mich erinnern, das du mal mit uns bei meinen Eltern im Garten gesessen hast und hast MILCH getrunken. ...Es gibt Zeugen!


----------



## Cheng (25. Oktober 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> muss noch klären, ob mein Anhang auch mitkommt.



Habe schon mit Ihr geredet, Musst Sie nur fragen, dann ist sie dabei!


----------



## rpo35 (25. Oktober 2005)

Also mein Anhänger bleibt Zuhause...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyberp (25. Oktober 2005)

Wie schauts mit Saucen, Ketchup usw. aus? Könnte ich mitbringen.


----------



## Cheng (25. Oktober 2005)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schauts mit Saucen, Ketchup usw. aus? Könnte ich mitbringen.



Dann bring Du die Saucen mit, den Rest unter Verschiedenes besorg ich noch!


----------



## RS-Hunter (25. Oktober 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Habe schon mit Ihr geredet, Musst Sie nur fragen, dann ist sie dabei!



Ja nee, is klar... Also sie is(s)t dabei   .

Wir werden dann einen Schichtsalat mitbringen


----------



## rpo35 (28. Oktober 2005)

Mahlzeit,

hab René schon eine SMS geschickt...bin Opfer der Streiks in Belgien geworden und werde voraussichtlich nicht mitfahren !!

Grüsse & viel Spaß

Ralph


----------



## Cheng (28. Oktober 2005)

Schade Ralph,

vielleicht schaffst Du es ja doch noch, die Belgier tuen wenigstens was wenn ihnen etwas nicht passt!  


Von mir gibt es übrigens einen Kartoffelsalat, ganz nach Muttern!


----------



## Cheng (29. Oktober 2005)

Beste Voraussetzungen zur Jubeltour.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Das Wetter passt, Bier ist kalt gestellt und der Grill läuft schon fast warm.

Es könnte sein das wir den Treffpunkt Omerbach um ein paar Minuten später anfahren, da wir noch ein paar Sachen bei meinen Eltern vorbei bringen. Wenn jemand pünktlich am Omerbach-Treffpunkt ist, bitte warten. Claudia fährt übrigens auch mit. Werde Sie noch anmailen das es etwas später werden kann.

@mcmarci: Nicht traurig sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , in Gedanken sind wir bei Dir, helfen beim Umzug und werden ein Bier für Dich mittrinken!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@holyben: Dir natürlich auch viel Spass auf Deiner Männertour!  

Dann bis später!


----------



## rpo35 (29. Oktober 2005)

Moin,

bin zwar seit 10:00 Uhr zurück, kriege das zeitlich aber nicht mehr hin...
Abgesehen davon bin ich völlig im Eimer...

Also nochmal viele viele Spässgens und trinkt ein Bierchen für mich mit. Evt. rolle ich später für mich alleine eine Runde durchs Hohe Venn.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (30. Oktober 2005)

Scheinbar bin ich als erster aus dem Koma erwacht. Cheng schreibt heute den Bericht. Ich kann euch aber als Vorgeschmack schon mal ein paar Eindrücke vermitteln:

Nach einer tollen Tour bei traumhaften Herbstwetter...





...folgte der besinnliche Teil:





Bei Kuchen...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...und Grillzeugs...





sollte es dann sehr spät werden. Wir waren nicht nur durstig, sondern auch lustig :





Alle Bilder von mir findet ihr hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/9342


----------



## Cheng (30. Oktober 2005)

Nachdem ich das Wetter schon vor ein paar Wochen bestellt habe, trafen sich dann doch 7 Mann und 1 Frau zur 1. Jubetour des MTB-Treff-am Omerbach.

Claudia, René, Marcel, Pascal, Christian, Georg, Armin und Thorsten.

Uns erwartete ein schon gedeckter Kaffeetisch und anschliessend ein schöner gemütlicher Grillabend.

Zu fahren war die gleiche Tour die RS-Hunter und ich genau vor einem Jahr unter die Stollen genommen haben. Auf direktem Weg zur Freibiersenke, wir suchten ja noch einen Spender für heute abend, dort wollte sich wieder niemand von mindestens einem Versuch abhallten lassen. Natürlich wieder nur Georg hat es geschafft. Ich dagegen wollte einmal eine neue Variante abchecken. Ging leicht daneben, ein Video kommt hoffentlich noch von Pascal. Ein kapitaler Sturz schon in der Senke ließ mich in den entgegenkommenden Hang und mein Fahrrad in mein Kreuz prallen. Nach kurzer Pause bekam ich dann auch wieder Luft und konnte weiterfahren. Ständiger Schmerz am rechten Oberschenkel machte den Rest der Tour zur Qual.












Weiter runter nach Schevenhütte, an der WBTS vorbei, Gottfrieskreuz, direkt zum Kartoffelbaum. Die obligatorische Runde um den Baum weiter hoch Richtung Raffelsbrandt. An der Abzweigung aber vorbei ins Tal zum Wehebach hoch zum Aussichtspunkt 3 Eichen!











Den Kaffeduft schon in der Nase trieb Pascal die Meute weiter zum Branbenberger Tor, dort runter 2 sehr schöne Trails die auch schon in der Jubeltour der WBTS eingebaut waren.















Ein Stück durchs Wehebachtal noch 2 wunderschöne Trails hoch wieder zum Gottfriedskreuz, über Gressenich den altbekannten Weg am Omerbach nach Hause zum gedeckten Tisch.
Was uns dort erwartete, seht doch selbst!















Nach Kaffee und Kuchen, war es wieder einmal mehr Pascal, dessen Hunger heute wohl nicht zu stillen war, der dazu aufrief doch endlich den Grill anzuschmeissen.






Schlieslich warteten 600gr. marinierte Steacks darauf von Ihm so schnell wie möglich verdrückt zu werden.  

Würstchen, Kotlett, Speck, Salate und 10 Stangenbrote wollten an diesem Abend gegessen werden. Sehr gute Stimmung brachten alle mit, Bier brachte das übrige dazu. Mit und mit verabschiedeten sich die ersten Leute, bis dann noch der Harte Kern 






übrig geblieben ist. So gegen 23:00 Uhr machten wir uns dann an´s aufräumen bevor wir uns dann noch das letzte Bier mit einer Gedenkminute an die Verhinderten, genehmigten.

Sehr schöner Ausklang eines ersten Jahres des MTB-Treff-am Omerbach. In dieser Zeit haben sich wieder viele neue Leute kennengelernt.

Ich glaube es hat allen gut gefallen und lasst uns jetzt das 2. Jahr einläuten  

Neue Pläne und Aufgaben wurden ja bei guter Bierlaune bereits geschmiedet!  

Alle Fotos René und Thorsten 

Danke!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (30. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

die Party scheint ja schön heftig gewesen zu sein.    

Nach meiner Moseltour muss mein Körper unbedingt entgiftet werden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hat einer vor, morgen oder Dienstag eine Runde zu drehen ? Wenn es zeitlich passt, würde ich mich gerne anschließen.


----------



## Cheng (30. Oktober 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Hat einer vor, morgen oder Dienstag eine Runde zu drehen ? Wenn es zeitlich passt, würde ich mich gerne anschließen.



Morgen Früh, Treffpunkt 8:30 Parkplatz Edeka, Rennrad-Runde nach Valkenburg mit Thorsten, René und Jürgen!


----------



## HolyBen (30. Oktober 2005)

Ihr seid so gut zu mir, ich fahre sooo gerne Rennrad.

Ich bin natürlich dabei, aber bitte sage Jürgen doch Bescheid: wenn ich bei einer Trittfrequenz jenseits 150 die Lücke zum Vordermann nicht schließen kann, hat das nichts mit fehlender Lust zu tun, es geht dann einfach nicht.


----------



## XCRacer (30. Oktober 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Danke!!!!


Ein besonders dickes DANKE an Thorstens Eltern, die uns den tollen Abend ermöglicht haben


----------



## PacMan (30. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen!
Schöne Tour bei wunderbarem Wetter und ein sehr schöner Ausklang!  

Heute morgen hab ich mich tatsächlich früh genug aus dem Bett gequält, um den Sonnenaufgang am Rursee zu geniessen! Bin noch ein bisschen gewandert und hab ein paar Photos geschossen und war dann seit 10:00 Uhr bis jetzt arbeiten. Jetzt muss ich noch Sperrmüll rausstellen.  
Bis ich die Videos und Photos hochgeladen hab, kann es noch etwas dauern. Mal sehen, ob ich am Dienstag dazu komme... Mein Rad ist übrigens auch noch nicht geputzt!


----------



## Cheng (30. Oktober 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid so gut zu mir, ich fahre sooo gerne Rennrad.




Mach Dir nichts draus, ich fahre das erste mal RR!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyberp (30. Oktober 2005)

Vielen Dank den Gastgebern. War eine schöne Tour mit noch besserem Ausklang  . 
So eine Jubeltour könnte ja auch ruhig jedes halbe Jahr stattfinden   

Gruss
Christian


----------



## RS-Hunter (30. Oktober 2005)

Nabend zusammen,

gestern hatten wir wohl das beste Herbstwetter, was wir zu dieser Jahreszeit haben konnten.   

Man merkte gestern schon ein wenig, dass die Jungs sich auf das Aprés-Bike freuten und zügig Richtung Kaffeetafel fuhren.   

alles in allem eine perfekte Jubel-Tour mit schönem Ausklang.  

Ich sage nur, "Auf in ein neues Jahr MTB-Treff-Omerbach". Und wenn sich das Interesse weiter so entwickelt wie in diesem Jahr, na dann ...


----------



## HolyBen (30. Oktober 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Mach Dir nichts draus, ich fahre das erste mal RR!



Na dann gehts ja. Ich lasse aber das RR im Schuppen und nehme meine Zwischenstufe; ein Rennrad mit MTB Lenker und Rapidfireschaltung.



			
				Cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> So eine Jubeltour könnte ja auch ruhig jedes halbe Jahr stattfinden



Warum nicht jede Woche ?


----------



## talybont (30. Oktober 2005)

Super! Genial! Klasse!

Danke an alle Beteiligten, allen voran Thorsten und seinen Eltern  . Es war so gut, das einer meiner Armlinge nicht mit nach Hause wollte  . Hat ihn jemand gesehen? Muss mir bei der Kramerei aus dem Rucksack geplumpst sein.

cu,
Armin


----------



## Cheng (30. Oktober 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Warum nicht jede Woche ?



Ich denke wir machen uns morgen erst einmal an´s Reste trinken!  

@Armin: habe heute morgen noch einen "Straps" von Dir gefunden. Ist bei mir zu Hause!


----------



## Cheng (31. Oktober 2005)

Off Topic, oder Jungfernfahrt auf dem Rennrad.

Heute führte uns Jürgen einmal in die Region Valkenburg, sein Domizil wo er sich Sonntag für Sonntag regelmässig austobt.

Früh ging es los, um 8:30Uhr trafen sich René, Bernd und Thorsten in Dürwiss am Edeka, entlang der Mülldeponie ging es nach Hoengen wo Jürgen dann zu uns stiess. Über Würselen, Kohlscheid ging es über die Grenze nach Valkenburg. Weiter..................................................................... sind wir dann mit einer schönen Runde und 67km in Valkenburg angekommen. Dort liessen wir uns von Reisfladen, Appeltat, Kaffee und Capoucino verwöhnen. Das schöne Wetter liess auch die Augen nicht ohne Funktion!  

Nach dieser Pause ging es wieder Richtung Heimat über ............................................, Kohlscheid, Teuterhof, Würselen, Merzbrück nach Hause.

Am Ende standen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 km und ein Schnitt von 24km/h und 765Hm laut René´s GPS!

Sehr schön beim mit Sicherheit letzten goldenen Oktober-Tag für dieses Jahr.

Alle Fotos gibt es hier!


----------



## XCRacer (31. Oktober 2005)

ich hab ein video von der jubeltour zusammen geschnibbelt, das findet ihr hier:
http://www.xcracer.de/movies/

bei interesse, empfehle ich die ältern videos herunter zu laden und zu archivieren, denn ich muß aus speicherplatzgründen demnächst etwas ausdünnen.

grüzli xcr


----------



## PacMan (1. November 2005)

So... hier schonmal die Videos aus der Freibiersenke:
Armin
Marcel
Georg
Christian
Claudia
Thorsten (Autsch!)
Pascal

Die Bilder lade ich auch gerade hoch. Sie werden dann hier zu finden sein.

Und nochmal das Rezept für den Zucchini-Kuchen:
=====================
Zutaten:
- 1 Dose Ananas-Scheiben (ca. 250g Abtropfgewicht)
- 250g Zucker
- 1 Pck. Vanillin-Zucker
- 3 Eier
- 1 Prise Salz
- 250ml Speiseöl
- 450g Weizenmehl
- 1 TL Backpulver
- 1 TL Natron
- 1,5 TL gemahlener Zimt
- geriebene Muskatnuß
- 250g geraspelte Zucchini (mit Schale)
- 125g gehackte Walnüsse
- 100g Rosinen

Zubereitung:
1. Ananasscheiben abtropfen lassen und in Stücke schneiden
2. Zucker und Vanillin-Zucker mischen und mit den Eiern mit Handrührgerät mit Rührbesen schaumig schlagen. Salz und Öl hinzufügen und unterrühren.
3. Mehl, Backpulver, Natron, Zimt und Muskat mischen, sieben und portionsweise auf mittlerer Stufe unterrühren.
4. Ananasstücke und Zucchini unterrühren. Walnüsse und Rosinen unter den Teig rühren. Den Teig in eien gefettete, bemehlte Backform füllen.
5. Im Backofen backen: Ober-/Unterhitze: etwa 180°C (vorgeheizt). Heissluft: etwa 160°C (nicht vorgeheizt). Gas: Stufe 2-3 (nicht vorgeheizt). Backzeit etwa 60 Minuten.


----------



## HolyBen (1. November 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> So... hier schonmal die Videos aus der Freibiersenke:
> Georg


Das sieht so einfach aus....

wenn man es kann.

Klasse Georg.


----------



## RS-Hunter (1. November 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Das sieht so einfach aus....
> 
> wenn man es kann.
> 
> Klasse Georg.



Danke, Danke, ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Verehrte Mitstreiter, 

Unter dem Titel FBS-Durchquerung  Jetzt schaffe ich es auch erteile ich gerne Privatstunden zur sicheren Durchquerung der Freibiersenke.

Gezeigt werden Videobeispiele: 
1. So sollte man es nicht machen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Das sollte man auf keinen Fall machen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. Die Ideallinie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber den größten Unterhaltungswert hat Thorsten mit seiner Einlage.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Der Sturz passiert so schnell, dass man gar nicht erkennt was eigentlich passiert ist. 

Videoanalyse: Bereits während der Abfahrt zieht er die Vorderbremse so stark, dass das Hinterrad sich vom Boden löst. Das Bike ist nur noch schwer lenk- bzw. beherrschbar. 

Diese hohe Kunst des Bikens wollen wir erst in der letzten Stunde versuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (3. November 2005)

*Ich verweise auf den Hinweis zur Special Edition des Jubel-Videos in der Update-Zeile auf http://www.xcracer.de !
Es lohnt sich! *
(Ton an!)


----------



## rpo35 (3. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *...Special Edition des Jubel-Videos...*


Nett


----------



## Deleted 18539 (3. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *Es lohnt sich! *
> (Ton an!)



Vor allen Dingen bei der Hintergrundmusik von Blank & Jones


----------



## Cheng (3. November 2005)

Wenn ich schon immer hinterherfahre bin ich wenigstens 2 mal dabei, oder fahre ich wie in Zeitlupe?  

Klasse René, ist schon abgespeichert, aber woher hast Du den ganzen WEB-Space?


----------



## rpo35 (3. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber woher hast Du den ganzen WEB-Space?


Er hat 'nen guten Drath zu rikman. Was meinst Du, warum es Deinem Speicher an den Kragen geht ?


----------



## Cheng (3. November 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat 'nen guten Drath zu rikman. Was meinst Du, warum es Deinem Speicher an den Kragen geht ?



Bir mir geht es ja noch, habe bis jetzt erst 30 MB, aber bei den Jungs die schon lange dabei sind, bzw. sich so richtig ins Zeug legen wie Du und René ist das ganze ziemlich Sch****e!

Du hast die Jungs im Moment aber ziemlich gefressen!


----------



## XCRacer (3. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber woher hast Du den ganzen WEB-Space?


Hab doch 100MB bei 1und1. Aber mehr als die Hälfte geht bereits für xcracer.de drauf. Kann daher nicht unendlich Videos hochladen.


----------



## rpo35 (3. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...Du hast die Jungs im Moment aber ziemlich gefressen!


Nee, das Thema is durch. Gestern 25, heute 50 und morgen vielleicht nur noch 10 ? Das ist mir zu wackelig. Möchte schon selbst entscheiden wann's ans Aufräumen geht.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## HolyBen (3. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hab doch 100MB bei 1und1. Aber mehr als die Hälfte geht bereits für xcracer.de drauf. Kann daher nicht unendlich Videos hochladen.


Ich kann die Videos gerne bei mir hosten. Hab Speicherplatz genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyberp (3. November 2005)

Mit Speicherplatz kann ich bei Bedarf auch dienen. Könnte z.Zt. ca. 300-400 MB zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## XCRacer (3. November 2005)

Das ist gut. Dann kann ja einer von euch beiden das Video runterladen und ablegen. Den Link auf http://www.xcracer.de/movies ändere ich dann.


----------



## PacMan (3. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich verweise auf den Hinweis zur Special Edition des Jubel-Videos...*



Argh! Welch schreckliche Musik! Ich glaub, meine Ohren müssen :kotz: 
 
Aber ansonsten ein schönes Video! Verrat mir doch bitte mal, mit welcher Software du die Sachen schneidest! Besonders, dass du die Quicktime-Dateien damit verarbeiten kannst, macht die Sache für mich interessant...


----------



## Happy_User (3. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich verweise auf den Hinweis zur Special Edition des Jubel-Videos in der Update-Zeile auf http://www.xcracer.de !
> Es lohnt sich! *
> (Ton an!)



Da sag ich nur zu:

Wer bremst verliert. 

Grüße

HU


----------



## Cheng (3. November 2005)

Samstag gibt es hier die Möglichkeit auch einmal zu einer Zeitlupe zu kommen.

Auch wir haben die Zeit umgestellt und werden bereits um 13:00Uhr ab Jülicher Str. starten. 

Für danach gibt es noch flüssige Rester der Jubeltour!


----------



## MTBScout (3. November 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Argh! Welch schreckliche Musik! Ich glaub, meine Ohren müssen :kotz: .



Schrecklich?? Rene schick mal Mukke rüber, gutes Lied.
Aber über Musik-Geschmack läßt sich ja trefflich Streiten, nicht war Pascal   
Ansonsten geiles Video, besonders zu beachten ist der Zeitlupen-Ton beim Freibier-Ride von Thorsten, erst Bremsen-Quitschen und dann wooooooooohhhhhhhh    (entschuldige Thorsten  )

Ansonsten noch mals Tolle Tour, Tolles Wetter, Tolle Feier.
Schade das nicht alle dabei waren. Aber das kann man ja nächstes Jahr nachholen.

Dann mal bis Samstag.
M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (4. November 2005)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Aber über Musik-Geschmack läßt sich ja trefflich Streiten, nicht war Pascal


Wir können ja mal Silke fragen, wg der Musik 

Pascal: Du wirst es kaum glauben, aber das habe ich ganz einfach mit dem MovieMaker von Microsoft gemacht.

Zu der anderen Software, wg Quicktime schicke ich dir eine pm.


----------



## XCRacer (4. November 2005)

Ich habe vorhin einen Hinweis von einem Forums-Member bekommen, das das untermalen von Videos mit Musik zu ernsten Problemen mit der GEMA führen kann. Daher habe ich die Links zu dem Video vorerst entfernt!

Habe mich jetzt bei einem Dienst angemeldet, wo man gemafrei und gebührenfrei Musik saugen kann. Falls was passendes dabei ist, vertone ich den Clip neu!

Pascal: Du hast doch einen guten Draht zu Bands in der Region. Möglicherweise können wir die eine oder andere Band fördern. Die Band braucht uns nur einen 2min-Song zur Verfügung zu stellen. Im Nachspann werden die dann lobend erwähnt!

Bernd und Christian: Wäre wohl im Moment besser, wenn ihr das Video wieder löscht!

Grüüüße René


----------



## Cheng (4. November 2005)

@XCRacer: ich habe eigentlich gedacht das Du den Musikgeschmack von Pascal am Samstag registriert hast!  

Werde mal "Nieres" fragen, ich glaube aber das die nur Live-Aufzeichnungen bis jetzt haben und auch nur Coversongs, dann gibt es wieder Gema-Probleme!


----------



## juchhu (4. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe vorhin einen Hinweis von einem *Forums-Member* bekommen, das das untermalen von Videos mit Musik zu ernsten Problemen mit der GEMA führen kann. Daher habe ich die Links zu dem Video vorerst entfernt!
> 
> Habe mich jetzt bei einem Dienst angemeldet, wo man gemafrei und gebührenfrei Musik saugen kann. Falls was passendes dabei ist, vertone ich den Clip neu!
> 
> ...


 
Ich oute mich mal als das o.g. Member.   

Die Idee, Song von (Newcomer- oder noch unbekannten) Bands mit deren Zustimmung (rechtlich: vorher fragen und klären  ) zu nehmen, ist gut, birgt aber auch ein Riskio. Meisten haben diese Bands bereits ein Label angemeldet um als Indis besser ihre Musik vermarkten zu können. Dann ist ebenfalls Essig mit I-Net-Veröffentlichungen. Außerdem darf kein Bandmitglied bei der GEMA als Komponist/Texter gemeldet sein. 

Um sicher zu gehen, müsstet Ihr Euch vor der Veröffentlichung von den Urhebern zusichern lassen, dass an dem jeweiligen Song sie alle Nutzungs- und Verwertungsrechte inne habe und dass sie einverstanden sind, diese zeitlich unbegrenzt und räumlich z.B. auf die nicht kommerzielle I-Net-Veröffentlichung (auf Eurer Website, Achtung und deren Verlinkungen) Euch einzuräumen.

Schwieriges Thema, sorry. 

VG Martin


----------



## rpo35 (4. November 2005)

Mal ehrlich, meint ihr, dass sich die GEMA für den Herrn XCRacer interessiert, der da mal einen Song in sein kleines Filmchen gebastelt hat ?

Bestenfalls bekommt er eine Nachricht mit der Bitte, das Ding zu löschen und gut is...Ich weiss nicht, dass es so ist, aber ich gehe stark davon aus.

Grüsse, Ralph


----------



## juchhu (4. November 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ehrlich, meint ihr, dass sich die GEMA für den Herrn XCRacer interessiert, der da mal einen Song in sein kleines Filmchen gebastelt hat ?
> 
> Bestenfalls bekommt er eine Nachricht mit der Bitte, das Ding zu löschen und gut is...Ich weiss nicht, dass es so ist, aber ich gehe stark davon aus.
> 
> Grüsse, Ralph


 
Da ich in der Haifischbranche arbeite, weiß ich, was abgeht. Egal, wie klein Ihr den möglichen Schaden einschätzt, es bleibt eine illegale Veröffentlichung ohne Zustimmung, eingeräumten Nutzungs- und Verwertungsrechten.

Bitte Rene @XCRacer, Dir meine PM zuzusenden. UNd dann google mal zu dem Thema. Es würde mich wundern, wenn Du danach immer noch die gleiche Einschätzung hast.

VG Martin


----------



## rpo35 (4. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bitte Rene @XCRacer, Dir meine PM zuzusenden. UNd dann google mal zu dem Thema. Es würde mich wundern, wenn Du danach immer noch die gleiche Einschätzung hast...


Lass mal stecken; ich möchte den Glauben an das Gute im Menschen behalten...


----------



## juchhu (4. November 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Lass mal stecken; ich möchte den Glauben an das Gute im Menschen behalten...


 
Aber heul mir nachher nicht die Ohren voll , ich hätte es Dir nicht gesagt.  

VG Martin

PS: Letztens noch auf meinem Tisch: Industriewerbefilm ohne GEMA-Meldung. Hat nachher 5-stellig gekostet. Also richtig Aua wehgetan.


----------



## rpo35 (4. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...Industriewerbefilm ohne GEMA-Meldung...


Das hat in meinen Augen auch einen anderen Stellenwert als das kleine Filmchen von René...so, genug des Spams...


----------



## juchhu (4. November 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat in meinen Augen auch einen anderen Stellenwert als das kleine Filmchen von René...so, genug des Spams...


 
OT on:

Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.  

GEMA und private/gewerbliche Websites

http://www.gema.de/media/de/online/gema_tarif_vr-w_1.pdf

Dies gilt aber nur für Musikunterlegung von Websites.

Bei Videostreaming oder/und -download muss eine individuelle Anfrage erfolgen:

http://www.gema.de/media/de/online/gema_infoblatt_vod.pdf

Für diejenigen unter uns mit privaten Websites ein interessantes Buch mit akzeptablen Preis:

http://www.e-recht24.de/insidepaper/

OT out

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (4. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag gibt es hier die Möglichkeit auch einmal zu einer Zeitlupe zu kommen.
> 
> Auch wir haben die Zeit umgestellt und werden bereits um 13:00Uhr ab Jülicher Str. starten.
> 
> Für danach gibt es noch flüssige Rester der Jubeltour!



Hallo zusammen,

Möbel sind geschleppt, Wohnung eingerichtet, hardcore stabilizer am Sattel montiert - kurzum: Ich bin wieder dabei   

Ich werde mich Euch an der Jülicher Str. anschliessen.


Ebenfalls wird morgen noch ein Kumpel (ab Omerbach) mitfahren - @ MTB-SCOUT - du kennst ihn  

Gruß
Markus


----------



## XCRacer (4. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.


Noch so'n paar ilegale >> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=192499

Wenn das der Herr Lucas sieht...


----------



## juchhu (4. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Noch so'n paar ilegale >> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=192499
> 
> Wenn das der Herr Lucas sieht...


 
Jaja. ich sag' ja immer:

Das Geld liegt auf der Straße, äh im Internet. 
Und als Rechtsanwalt bzw. 'Abmahn'verein muss man sich nur bücken. 

VG Martin


----------



## XCRacer (4. November 2005)

Also ich war heute nochmal an der Freibiersenke und da ist mir folgendes passiert:
http://www.fabrica.it/flipbook/flipbook_player.php?id=1131120993-8013713212&r=index.php&keyword=&p=1&type=

Edit: Ich empfehle >klick< auf slow (unten rechts!)


----------



## juchhu (4. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich war heute nochmal an der Freibiersenke und da ist mir folgendes passiert:
> http://www.fabrica.it/flipbook/flipbook_player.php?id=1131120993-8013713212&r=index.php&keyword=&p=1&type=
> 
> Edit: Ich empfehle >klick< auf slow (unten rechts!)


 
 Verbraucht auch deutlich weniger Speicherplatz als eine Fotostrecke.  
Irgendwie fehlt da eine fetzige Mukke  

VG Martin

PS: Hab gerade gelesen, dass Du für Deine freundlichen Hinweise Schläge bekommen hast.  Undank ist der Welten Lohn.


----------



## RS-Hunter (4. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich war heute nochmal an der Freibiersenke und da ist mir folgendes passiert:
> http://www.fabrica.it/flipbook/flipbook_player.php?id=1131120993-8013713212&r=index.php&keyword=&p=1&type=



So, so und es hat wiedermal kein Schwein gesehen oder aufgezeichnet.     War aber auch gemein von der Wurzel, so heraus zu springen.  

Es kann halt nur einen geben.  






@ Cheng. Was machen wir morgen eigentlich in den 1,5 Stunden vom Treffpunkt bis zum Start?    
Gehen wir dann schon mal an die Reste ran? 

So Ihr lieben, gehe jetzt mal lecker     zwischendurch mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und zum Schluss schauen wir dann ob man's auch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kann.

@ mcmarki: geht das jetzt schon wieder los mit der Wettrüsterei?    Ich glaub da muss ich mir auch noch was einfallen lassen ...   

Cu 2morrow


----------



## XCRacer (4. November 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Es kann halt nur einen geben.


Sollte die Alzheimer dich noch nicht vollständig befallen haben, wirst du dich sicher daran erinnern das ich es ebenfalls schon mal geschafft habe. 

Wie war das eigentlich mit dem abgeflachten Baumstamm auf dem Holzbrückenpfad? Hat den sonst noch jemand gemeistert, außer ich?


----------



## Cheng (4. November 2005)

Für alle die nicht so akribig die Tourenausschreibung lesen wie Georg!

Termin ist um 13:00Uhr Jülicher Str.77 und 13:15Uhr Omerbach!

Alles klar jetzt?


----------



## RS-Hunter (4. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte die Alzheimer dich noch nicht vollständig befallen haben, wirst du dich sicher daran erinnern das ich es ebenfalls schon mal geschafft habe.



na gut. aber wie du sagst "schon mal". das habe ich vor jahren auch schon mal. aber es fehlt ein wenig die Kontinuität   



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie war das eigentlich mit dem abgeflachten Baumstamm auf dem Holzbrückenpfad? Hat den sonst noch jemand gemeistert, außer ich?


 Richtig, noch liebe ich mein neues bike etwas, bevor ich die kettenblätter an solchen stämmen abfräse...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle die nicht so akribig die Tourenausschreibung lesen wie Georg!


man muss auch schon mal das kleingedruckte lesen, sonst kommt am schluss das dicke ende ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (5. November 2005)

Sorry, musste mich wegen gemeinsamer Aktivitäten mit meinem Liebelein wieder austragen. Habe stattdessen noch mal die Brunssumer Heide auf Fahrbarkeit getestet.

DA MÜSSEN WIR DIESES JAHR AUCH NOCH MAL HIN!!!

cu,
Armin


----------



## RS-Hunter (5. November 2005)

@ XCRacer. Kannst Du mir mal den Link für die WP-Teameingabe geben. Ich bin irgendwie zu blind um sie zu finden. ...


----------



## Cheng (5. November 2005)

Mal wieder zeugte der MTB Treff auch seit über einem Jahr wieder von Anzugskraft und durfte zwei neue Mitfahrer bergrüßen. Sebastian aus Hastenrath und Daniel aus Aachen, oder umgekehrt!  

Bei unserem Weg Richtung WBTS führte uns Georg rein zuffälig über die Freibiersenke, wo sich diesmal René sein Bier verdiente und ich meinen Sturtz von letzter Woche überwunden habe. Bernd wartete leider wieder unten, dat jibbet beim nächsten mal nit mer!  

Vor Schevenhütte ging es hinter der Kabeltrommelfabrik den Anstieg hoch, dieser endete dann am Parkplatz Rennweg. Der Thönbachtrail durfte natürlich nicht fehlen, durch Kleinhau weiter Richtung Obermaubach den knackigen Trail links runter. Zwei Brücken waren zu bezwingen. Obwohl alle von René vorher gewarnt wurden, nahm Marcel dies als heisse Luft, er hat nicht geschafft auf der Brücke zu fallen, aber leicht rechts davon wollte er sein Bike in einem sogenannten Fahrradständer parken. So abrupt, ging er schnell über den Lenker. Leider wieder nicht für alle zu sehen.  

Auf dem Weg nach oben zurück hat René etwas an seiner "Hassschraube" gedreht. Ein Anstieg, der einigen von uns das wirklich letzte abverlankte, liess uns glauben auf den Felgen oder Speichen zu fahren, dieser Weg wurde von Landmaschinen so tief eingefahren das von unseren Reifen nichts mehr zu sehen war. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ein kleines Stück parallel des Rennweg wieder den Thönbachtrail, für Bernd diesmal anders herum! Dann machte die Kälte einigen doch zu schaffen, also ging es nach Hause, wo sich am Omerbach dann die begeisterten Sebastian und Daniel verabschiedeten. Die ganz Harten liessen es sich dann doch nicht nehmen noch ein Bier auf der nasskalten Holzbank in meinem Garten, zu trinken! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









von rechts nach links: Daniel(nicht im Forum), Markus(mcmarci), Marcel(MTB-Scout), Georg(RS-Hunter), Bernd(Holyben), Sebastian(nicht im Forum), René(der einmalige, einzigartige, sensationelle Schlammguide ;-) XCRacer), Thorsten(Cheng).

@XCRacer: viel Glück für morgen!


----------



## Cheng (5. November 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> @ XCRacer. Kannst Du mir mal den Link für die WP-Teameingabe geben. Ich bin irgendwie zu blind um sie zu finden. ...



Schau hier!!!!

wird wohl erst morgen Nacht möglich sein!

Die aktuellen Postings findest Du hier!!!!


----------



## rpo35 (6. November 2005)

Wenn ich das gerade richtig gesehen habe, dann hat der Georg heute Geburtstag ! Alles Gute  und feier schön !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## PacMan (6. November 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, musste mich wegen gemeinsamer Aktivitäten mit meinem Liebelein wieder austragen.


Aus eben diesem Grunde konnte ich heute auch nicht mit euch fahren. Aber das Wetter war ja eh nicht der Hit...
Zur Brunssumer Heide würde ich auch nochmal gerne fahren! Wie wäre es mit einer Omerbach-Exkursion am nächsten Samstag?

@Georg: Alles Gute zum 29. Geburtstag!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (6. November 2005)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Georg !!!


----------



## Cheng (6. November 2005)

Hy Georg, Happy Geburtstag!!















Dann stell schon mal die Kiste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  für nächste Woche kalt!


----------



## MTBScout (6. November 2005)

Auch natürlich von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch!





  Happy Birthday to you....





 und die Blümchen dürfen auch nicht fehlen...

M.


----------



## cyberp (6. November 2005)

Georg. Viel Spaß beim   auspacken und   



			
				PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Brunssumer Heide würde ich auch nochmal gerne fahren! Wie wäre es mit einer Omerbach-Exkursion am nächsten Samstag?


Ich auch. Nächsten Samstag kann ich leider nicht. Könnt ja noch eine Woche warten    , dann komme ich mit   .


----------



## XCRacer (6. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Schau hier!!!!
> 
> wird wohl erst morgen Nacht möglich sein!
> 
> Die aktuellen Postings findest Du hier!!!!


Danke Thorsten! Wenigstens du behälst den Überblick 

*Auch von mir alles Gute an Georg!*

Bei mir (uns) lief es heute auch ganz gut. Ergebnisse gibt es schätzungsweise ab morgen auf http://www.ronnywoestmann.de. Bilder sollen erst ab Freitag dort zu sehen sein. Einen Kurzbericht schreibe ich später im WBTS-Thread.

Edit: Die legale Fassung des Jubel-Videos gibt es in wenigen Minuten auf http://www.xcracer.de/movies
Bernd und Christian können den Clip ja wieder bei sich ablegen. Ich lösche dann in ein paar Tagen meine Version und verlinke dann neu.


----------



## HolyBen (6. November 2005)

XCRacer aus dem Tread Wieviele WP TEAMS wird denn die Region so erhalten??? schrieb:
			
		

> *WBTS All Stars:*
> 
> XCRacer
> Happy_User
> ...



Tststststs .. unser Rene. 

Also Thorsten: Teams gründen und unserem Schlammguide mal zeigen, was in der Provinz alles möglich ist!


----------



## Cheng (6. November 2005)

So Männer,

Die Konkurenz zu den abgef***ten Typen von der WBTS ist gegründet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Christian (cyberb)
Bernd (HolyBen)
Markus (mcmarki)
Georg (RS-Hunter) bitte eintragen unter "Team Omba I"

@XCRacer: da bei uns auch noch zwei Leute zu einem Team finden möchten, hier ein Friedensangebot. Warum sollen die nicht zusammen ein Team gründen.

Name : "Team WBTS meets Omba"

Ihrer freundlichen Antwort erwartend grüße ich Sie herzlichst aus Eschweiler.

Thorsten E.
(Teamgründer Team Omba I )


----------



## RS-Hunter (6. November 2005)

Hallo Ihr lieben Bike-Freunde,

soeben hat der "ungebetene", na gut sagen wir "nichteingeladene" Besuch (hatte diesmal irgendwie nicht die Nerven irgendetwas geplantes zu veranstalten) die Wohnung verlassen und es ist wieder etwas Ruhe eingekehrt.

Euch allen vielen Dank für die lieben Grüße und Wünsche zum Geburtstag. Zum einen habe ich rechtzeitig    zur Winterzeit die Sigma Evo geschenkt bekommen und zum anderen etwas um meinen Rechner wieder flott zu machen. Wenn da mal nicht Cheng seine Finger im Spiel hatte.

@ rpo: Du lässt es dir aber auch nicht nehmen immer der erste Gratulant zu sein. Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, als ob du vor dem Rechner sitzt, nur um als erster die Wünsche einzutragen. 

*D A N K E   ! ! !*

@ pacman: Danke für die Schmeicheleien. Den 29. feiere ich diesmal schon zum 7. mal. 

@ XCRacer: was heisst hier Überblick behalten ??? Also so eindeutig wie du das gestern dargestellt hast ist war es leider nicht. Das mit der Teamwertung schien ja noch nicht komplett fertig gewesen zu sein. Und irgendwie trifft man immer wieder auf die Sachen vom letzten Jahr. >> Ausser man schaut heute abend hier rein, alles scheint neu zu sein.   

Oder aber diese kleinen Ungereimtheiten auf dieser Seite.

1. Abschnitt, 2. Zeile: "4. IBC-Winterpokal 2005/2006"
4. Abschnitt, 1. Zeile: "Alles über den 3. IBC-Winterpokal 2005/2006"

Ja was denn nun?    3. oder 4. IBC-Winterpokal 2005/2006 ???
soviel zum Thema Überblick.  


@ all: Die große "RS-Hunter Geburtstags-Tour" mit vielen schönen Trails ist online. Und das Beste, es gibt auch noch WP-Punkte.   



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben nur _einen_ Feind! Das sind die schrägen Typen vom Team Omba I und Omba II aus der Provinz Eschweiler



Die  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sind gewetzt. Auf in den  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , auch wenn unsere Chancen nur gering sind. Wir kämpfen bis zum letzten


----------



## RS-Hunter (6. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> So Männer,
> 
> Die Konkurenz zu den abgef***ten Typen von der WBTS ist gegründet.
> 
> ...



hier der schnelle Weg  zum anmelden.


----------



## XCRacer (6. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> @XCRacer: da bei uns auch noch zwei Leute zu einem Team finden möchten, hier ein Friedensangebot. Warum sollen die nicht zusammen ein Team gründen.


Gute Idee. Aber darum müssen sich die versprengten Gruppen selber kümmern.

Ich bin am kommenden Samstag als "Störenfried" des WBTS All Stars Team bei der Gebu-Tour von RS-H. latüürlich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (6. November 2005)

Ach noch was:

Da bei mir noch nicht die hohen Laufumfänge anstehen, werde ich am kommenden Sonntag bei halbwegs akzeptablen Wetter eine MTB-Tour ab Dürwiß machen. Vormittags (10Uhr? - wollte vorher noch Laufen) für ca. 2 Stunden. Bei interesse an *schmutzigen SM*-Spielchen mit XCRacer*, näheres im laufe der Woche.





(*) SM = Schlamm und Matsch


----------



## talybont (6. November 2005)

Hi Georg,

auch von mir herzliches Beileid zum 7. 29. Geburtstag  

cu,
Armin


----------



## rpo35 (6. November 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Georg,
> 
> auch von mir herzliches Beileid zum 7. 29. Geburtstag
> 
> ...


So in der Richtung hätte ich auch geschätzt...


----------



## talybont (6. November 2005)

Also,

wie jetzt? Omba 2 oder WBTS 2 oder Freibiersenkenluschis  . Kriegen wir hier noch ein Team zusammen?
Ich denke da an Marcel, an Pascal, die zwei Dirks von der WBTS und weitere.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## HolyBen (6. November 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Also,
> 
> wie jetzt? Omba 2 oder WBTS 2 oder Freibiersenkenluschis  . Kriegen wir hier noch ein Team zusammen?
> Ich denke da an Marcel, an Pascal, die zwei Dirks von der WBTS und weitere.
> ...


Freibiersenkenluschis geht nicht, ich hab mich doch schon für Team 1 angemeldet.


----------



## rpo35 (6. November 2005)

Sorry, bin schon hier unter Vertrag...


----------



## Cheng (6. November 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Also,
> 
> wie jetzt? Omba 2 oder WBTS 2 oder Freibiersenkenluschis  . Kriegen wir hier noch ein Team zusammen?
> Ich denke da an Marcel, an Pascal, die zwei Dirks von der WBTS und weitere.
> ...



Hallo Armin,

ich würde die beiden Dirks anpeämmen(geiles Wort), mit den beiden, Dir, Pascal und Marcel seid ihr doch ein perfektes Team.

PS: es hat gestern gar nicht mehr gequitscht, vorab nochmal vielen Dank!


----------



## MTBScout (7. November 2005)

Na dann nehm ich die Sache mal in die Hand.

Gesucht werden alle versprengten von Omba und WBTS, oder egal woher.
Gebt mir bescheid ob Interesse da ist, sonst gründ ich ein Ein-Mann-Team.

Namensvorschläge des Teams:
OmbaMeetsWBTS, DieVersprengten, DerLetzteRest oder FreibiersenkenLuschis.

Obwohl ich ja die nicht weis ob die WBTS-Fahrer die Senke nicht doch schon geschafft haben.  

Also Namensmeldungen für Team und Fahrer bei mir und dann marsch marsch. Ab heute jet's los.

Marcel.


----------



## mcmarki (7. November 2005)

Tach zusammen,

ersteinmal: Georg, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstach nachträglich   

@ WP-Omba-I-Teamkäpt´n-Cheng - habe mich eingetragen, Du musst mich nur noch freischalten - wollte heute abend  ne Laufband-Crosstrainer-Stepper Session machen und damit meine ersten Punkte beisteuern.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (7. November 2005)

Hallo Georg,

auch von mir noch nachträglich alles Gute zum      
Seitdem ich die WE´s auf meinem neuen Domizil  in der Schneifel verbringe bekomme ich irgendwie nichts mehr mit   .  Handy oder Internet funzt da nicht   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## PacMan (7. November 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke da an Marcel, an Pascal, die zwei Dirks von der WBTS und weitere.



Ich weiss nicht... hab mich bisher immer schön aus allem rausgehalten, was mich irgendwie dazu motivieren könnte, bei schlechtem Wetter zu fahren. Und irgendwelche anderen punktebringenden Aktivitäten mach ich ja auch nicht (ausser zu schnell Auto fahren - gibt ja auch Punkte  ).
Kurzum: ich drück mich vor dem WP und geniesse das Konkurrenz-Gebalge von aussen!


----------



## talybont (7. November 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Kurzum: ich drück mich vor dem WP und geniesse das Konkurrenz-Gebalge von aussen!


werfet den Purchen zu Poden!!!  
Also ehrlich.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## rpo35 (7. November 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> werfet den Purchen zu Poden!!!
> Also ehrlich.
> 
> mfg,
> Armin


Wahrscheinlich hat er recht...wenn ich sehe, was da z.Tl. wieder eingetragen wird...


----------



## talybont (7. November 2005)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann nehm ich die Sache mal in die Hand.
> 
> Gesucht werden alle versprengten von Omba und WBTS, oder egal woher.
> Gebt mir bescheid ob Interesse da ist, sonst gründ ich ein Ein-Mann-Team.
> ...


nana, dann eher ein 2-Mann-Team, wenn Pascal schon kneift.


----------



## HolyBen (7. November 2005)

Hallo ihr Omba 1er, ich hab die ersten kümmerlichen zwei Punkte eingefahren.
Nach einer halben Stunde Rolle hab ichn erst mal die Nase voll ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




An diese Qualen muss ich mich erst wieder gewöhnen.

@ Rene: Rolle sollte mehr Punkte geben !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBScout (7. November 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Kurzum: ich drück mich vor dem WP und geniesse das Konkurrenz-Gebalge von aussen!


Was für ein Vaterlands-Veräter.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Na dann mach ich mal Nägel mit Köpfen und Gründe wegen des "riesen" Andranges das Team Omba&Friends. Ich denke das passt und ist neutral genug für eventuelle Mitstreiter.

Also Pascal, wenn du doch einen Punkt pro Woche beisteuern willst, dann trag dich ein. Wir fahren eh außer Konkurenz. Ich glaub Sack-Hüpfen, Eierlaufen und Topfschlagen zählt auch, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Wir sollten mal Rene dazu befragen...  

Armin EINTRAGEN!!!
http://www.mtb-news.de/winterpokal/team.php 



			
				holyben schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr Omba 1er, ich hab die ersten kümmerlichen zwei Punkte eingefahren.


Wir schaffen das auch zu zweit,  wenn man sieht was die Konkurenz so alles zu Stande bringt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Und was heißt hier eigentlich Rolle??? Ab nach draußen, bei dem schönen Wetter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Also dann mal Los....




Marcel


----------



## MTBScout (8. November 2005)

WOW!
Das Team "Team Omba I" will uns wohl zeigen wo der Frosch die Locken hat.
Platz 26 Respekt   

Na mal abwarten ob die Motivation auch noch bei -5° da ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




M.


----------



## RS-Hunter (8. November 2005)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> WOW!
> Das Team "Team Omba I" will uns wohl zeigen wo der Frosch die Locken hat.
> Platz 26 Respekt



Jaja, nur der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm ...  



			
				MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Na mal abwarten ob die Motivation auch noch bei -5° da ist



Keine Panik, zwei Punkte für eine Stunde alternativen Sport und vier für eine Stunde Spinning im Studio werde ich auch noch bei -5 °C zusammen kriegen.


----------



## Cheng (8. November 2005)

@all: hier sieht man einmal, was wir doch für ein langsamer Haufen sind!  

Also fleißig im WP trainieren, morgen kommen auch meine ersten Punkte rein. Bin gerade erst vom Küche bauen nach Hause gekommen. Gibt es leider keine Punkte für!


----------



## HolyBen (8. November 2005)

xtr-typ schrieb:
			
		

> Wir fahren in der Regel ein Tempo mit ca. 25/28 Std./km. Schotterabfahrten sollten beherrscht werden.



Hmmm, schaffen wir doch auch - mit dem RR wenns flach ist.    

Nur mit den Schotterabfahrten wirds dann eng.


----------



## MTBScout (10. November 2005)

Armin bist freigeschaltet kannst also loslegen   

Wir haben warscheinlich auch schon einen dritten, Ingo alias IB39
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?userid=53007
Unverhofft kommt eben doch oft.   
Mal sehen ob er sich einträgt.

Marcel.


----------



## IB39 (10. November 2005)

Hallo Omba&Friends, 

@MTBScout,   bin dabei   

Gruß Ingo


----------



## HolyBen (10. November 2005)

Datum	Aktivität	Dauer	Punkte	eingetragen	geändert	
08.11.2005	Biken
Trainingsfahrt Rund um Stolberg, 49km 	128 min (2.13 h)	8	08.11.2005, 19:08	- 	
07.11.2005	Biken
Trainingsfahrt Stadwald Stolberg, 40km 	107 min (1.78 h)	7	08.11.2005, 19:07	-

Jetzt wirds aber Zeit Thorsten, die "zweite" Mannschaft holt auf und Du liegst faul auf der Pelle.


----------



## Cheng (10. November 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wirds aber Zeit Thorsten, die "zweite" Mannschaft holt auf und Du liegst faul auf der Pelle.



Alles klar, d.h. Du bist um 17:50 bei mir! Das reicht!


----------



## RS-Hunter (10. November 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ... Jetzt wirds aber Zeit Thorsten, die "zweite" Mannschaft holt auf ...



So dann machen wir heute mal richtig Punkte. 4 Mann aus dem Team OmBa I ca. 2 Std (à 8 Pkte) = 4 x 8 = 32 Punkte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (10. November 2005)

2 von meiner Meute sind heute abend auch noch unterwegs...


----------



## GeJott (10. November 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Trailsperrung am Gardasee - Verhütet den Wahnsinn!
> 
> 
> hier und hier
> ...



Hi  

Ich bin damals RS-Hunter´s Aufruf gefolgt und habe beim Tourismusverband Trentino per Mail protestiert. Vorhin habe ich, wie vermutlich tausende andere Biker auch  folgende Antwort  bekommen, von der ich allerdings nicht so recht weiss, was ich halten soll.  


Grüße
Gerd


----------



## talybont (10. November 2005)

So, habe meine ersten 3 Punkte auf dem Weg zum Friseur gesammelt


----------



## MTBScout (11. November 2005)

IB39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Omba&Friends,
> 
> @MTBScout,   bin dabei
> 
> Gruß Ingo




Hallo Ingo,
bist freigeschaltet. Und ab geht's   

Nachtrag...
wir sind ja nicht mal mehr unter den Top 100   

Marcel.


----------



## IB39 (11. November 2005)

Hallo Omba&Friends,   

alles klar Chef, ist jetzt Platz 95   

waren leider nur 6 Points von Dienstag 

gestern war Laterne Laterne angesagt   
(zählt 1 Stunde durchs Dorf gehen inkl. Geschultertes Kind auch    ) 
Hauptsache die Kids hatten Spass   
Grüße Ingo


----------



## Cheng (11. November 2005)

Hallo Ingo,

wie sieht es mit morgen aus, hier kannst Du richtig Punkte machen. Komm doch einfach mal vorbei!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> hier kannst Du richtig Punkte machen.


Schaaaade hätte ich eher wissen müssen. Aber so fahre ich nachher zu meinem neuen Domizil in der Schneifel ca. 6 Tonnen Schotter scheppen und 200 Gehwegplatten legen ( zählt doch als Alternativsport oder   ). Euch viel Spaß und nicht soviel


----------



## IB39 (11. November 2005)

Hallo

@ Cheng, würde ich gerne   Danke für's Angebot   

bin aber realistisch genug es nicht zu tun, möchte doch nicht wieder den Besenmann machen   
und eure mit sicherheit tolle Ausfahrt bremsen  dafür muss ich mir erst noch ne weile Kondition und Kraft erarbeiten    

hatte ja schon mal das Vergnügen eine wirklich super Runde mit einigen zu fahren und mein Defizit in Sachen Berge war nicht zu verbergen     
nicht war XCRacer   

also sobald ihr mal eine "alte Herren Tour" veranstaltet   , bin ich sofort und gerne dabei   
Grüße Ingo
PS. ich gehe aber auch am WE Pilze äh. ich meine Punkte sammeln  
und natürlich noch unbekannterweise  
alles gute zum  nachträglich an RS-Hunter


----------



## MTBScout (11. November 2005)

IB39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Omba&Friends,
> alles klar Chef, ist jetzt Platz 95



Chef ist nicht nötig, kannst ruhig Gott zu mir sagen  
   



			
				IB39 schrieb:
			
		

> gestern war Laterne Laterne angesagt
> (zählt 1 Stunde durchs Dorf gehen inkl. Geschultertes Kind auch    )
> Hauptsache die Kids hatten Spass
> Grüße Ingo



Ich glaube für den Winterpokal 2006/2007 sollten weitere Aktivitäten berücksichtigt werden, wie z.B. Fahrrad rückwärts fahren und gleichzeitig Geige spielen 10P/h 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dann bis morgen Ombas.

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (11. November 2005)

IB39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> .....also sobald ihr mal eine "alte Herren Tour" veranstaltet   , bin ich sofort und gerne dabei
> Grüße Ingo



Dann würde ich sagen, Du bist bei uns genau richtig.

Das Tempo der WBTS halten wir nicht, schliesslich ist bei uns (Ausnahmen gibt es immer) noch jeder mit der Gruppe angekommen!

Wenn Du mitkommst sind Bernd und ich nicht so allein!


----------



## HolyBen (11. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du mitkommst sind Bernd und ich nicht so allein!



Ich wÃ¼rde sagen, dann bin ich nicht so allein. Ich bin immer noch angeschlagen von gestern. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heute ist Ruhetag und morgen lass ich es dann langsam angehen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. Suche jungen Mitreisenden, der mein Fahrrad mal ordentlich putzt (dachte so an 1,- â¬ die Stunde   )


----------



## rpo35 (11. November 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ...P.S. Suche jungen Mitreisenden, der mein Fahrrad mal ordentlich putzt (dachte so an 1,-  die Stunde   )


Gegenvorschlag falls sich niemand meldet: Bike immer im Regen und trage die Brille von gestern, dann siehst Du den Dreck nicht......duck und weg...
Hab nicht viel Zeit, muß noch punkten heute...

Ralph


----------



## IB39 (11. November 2005)

Hallo Leut's   

na ich weiß nicht     bei der letzten Tour hieß es *leicht* und *lansam* und nu *mittel* und *mittel*   was soll ich davon halten   
  

mal schaun was mein Schatz so sagt (ob sie mir frei gibt ??   ) 
also muss erst mal klären ob es Zeitlich geht und dann grübel grübel   würde ja schon gerne   

wenn dann werde ich wohl ab Dürwiß dabei sein, (  da werde ich wohl schon an der WBTS platt sein     )

Wo wäre denn der Treffpunkt in Dürwiß?? 
Grüße Ingo


----------



## Tittus (11. November 2005)

hallo alle zusammen! 
komme aus bad münstereifel. und wollte fragen ob ihr das eschweiler bei aachen oder bei mechenich meint?
würde eventuel gern mal mitfahren!


----------



## HolyBen (11. November 2005)

Tittus schrieb:
			
		

> hallo alle zusammen!
> komme aus bad münstereifel. und wollte fragen ob ihr das eschweiler bei aachen oder bei mechenich meint?
> würde eventuel gern mal mitfahren!



Hallo,

wir kommen aus Eschweiler bei Aachen.



			
				IB39 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wäre denn der Treffpunkt in Dürwiß??



Das erklärt dir besser Georg (RS-Hunter).
Und mittel bedeutet mittel und nicht schnell. Die WBTSler haben halt andere Maßstäbe und was für die Jungs mittel ist würde für mich auch schon unmöglich bedeuten.   
Da müssen wir halt noch was trainieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (11. November 2005)

Habt Ihr das gesehen?

Die Jungs von den WBTS Allstars haben uns den Kampf angesagt und uns eben um 3 Punkte überholt! 

Ihr wisst was dies zu bedeuten hat.


----------



## rpo35 (11. November 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die WBTSler haben halt andere Maßstäbe und was für die Jungs mittel ist würde für mich auch schon unmöglich bedeuten.  ...


Falls Du das auch auf gestern beziehst und auch wenn ich mich wiederhole meine Meinung dazu:
1. Du bist nicht so der Techniker, der den Tanz auf den Wurzeln mag richtig ? War absolut klar, dass Dich das völlig mürbe macht, weil Du keinen Rythmus findest. Die Auf- und Ab's der Herzfrequenz sind ganz extrem.
2. Das Ganze dann auch noch im Dunkeln...
3. Das Ding mit der Sicht (Brille)

Also locker bleiben, denn wenn wir überwiegend auf Forstwegen geblieben wären, hättest Du 0 Probleme gehabt...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## RS-Hunter (11. November 2005)

@IB39: Na dann, Ingo gib deinem Schatz einen Kuss    und deinem Herz einen Ruck.   Du bist herzlich willkommen. 

In Dürwiß ist Start- und Zielpunkt die bis über die Grenzen der Römerstr. 29 bekannte "Schrauber-Garage"

Geparkt werden kann vor der Haustür, falls die Nachbarn Platz gelassen haben.  

Wegen der Tourkennzeichnung mach Dir mal keine sorgen, es kann immer mal von allem etwas dabei sein.

Cheng und Holyben für Ruhe und Gemach   ; MTBscout für anständige Stunds   ; mcmarci für grosse und kleine Defekte; talybont stellt jeden Ausreisser   ; RS-Hunter (ich sät dr Jeck) für Ausflüge ins Unterholz oder nicht fahrbare Trails   ; XC-Racer für ein richtig schön knackendes Rotwild   

@Tittus: Unser Eschweiler hat die PLZ 52249 und liegt etwas näher an Aachen   .

Cu
Georg


----------



## rpo35 (11. November 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> ...RS-Hunter (ich sät dr Jeck) für Ausflüge ins Unterholz oder nicht fahrbare Trails   ...


so wie gestern......durftest du noch duschen ?...


----------



## HolyBen (11. November 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls Du das auch auf gestern beziehst und auch wenn ich mich wiederhole meine Meinung dazu:
> 1. Du bist nicht so der Techniker, der den Tanz auf den Wurzeln mag richtig ? War absolut klar, dass Dich das völlig mürbe macht, weil Du keinen Rythmus findest. Die Auf- und Ab's der Herzfrequenz sind ganz extrem.
> 2. Das Ganze dann auch noch im Dunkeln...
> 3. Das Ding mit der Sicht (Brille)
> ...



Hi Ralph, 

nein ich meinte nicht gestern, aber danke - Balsam für meine Seele   

Und ja, Du hast Recht:
ich mag noch nicht so die technisch anspruchsvolleren Sachen.   

Vielleicht muss ich auch irgendwann mal einen "Kopf frei" Urlaub machen.  

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Cheng (11. November 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> @IB39: ....Cheng und Holyben für Ruhe und Gemach



is ja schliesslich " schöne Ende Woche "


----------



## rpo35 (11. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> is ja schliesslich " schöne Ende Woche "


Das Foto von gestern, jetzt das hier...können wir Dir helfen Thorsten ?...


----------



## RS-Hunter (11. November 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> so wie gestern......durftest du noch duschen ?...



Rischtig!
guckst du hier und hier


----------



## HolyBen (11. November 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Cheng und Holyben für Ruhe und Gemach   ;


Na ja, Thorsten macht mir langsam Sorgen. Ich bin wieder öfters allein da hinten.     
Nicht, dass er schon vor den Touren heimlich die Mineralstoffe zu sich nimmt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich bin für Doping, ähh besser Alkoholkontrollen vor den Touren.


----------



## cyberp (11. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Die Jungs von den WBTS Allstars haben uns den Kampf angesagt und uns eben um 3 Punkte überholt! Ihr wisst was dies zu bedeuten hat.


Na dann sammelt morgen mal schön viele Punkte. Ich kann leider nicht, Familienfeier  

Gruss
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (11. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr das gesehen?
> 
> Die Jungs von den WBTS Allstars haben uns den Kampf angesagt und uns eben um 3 Punkte überholt!
> 
> Ihr wisst was dies zu bedeuten hat.



Also schnell raus auf's Rad und 30 min. radfahren, dann haben wir sie wieder.


----------



## Cheng (11. November 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Also schnell raus auf's Rad und 30 min. radfahren, dann haben wir sie wieder.



dann mach ´nen Termin für 22:00 Uhr und ich bin bei Dir!


----------



## RS-Hunter (11. November 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Foto von gestern, jetzt das hier...können wir Dir helfen Thorsten ?...


 Das ist ein Insider-Gag. Kommt davon, wenn man zu lange mit unserer Frisöse JJ Kontakt hat.


----------



## Cheng (11. November 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht, dass er schon vor den Touren heimlich die Mineralstoffe zu sich nimmt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wäre vielleicht besser, guckst Du hier!

Aber nachher sieht auch nicht immer besser aus, guckst Du


----------



## rpo35 (11. November 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Rischtig!
> guckst du hier und hier


Ups...das 2. hier hab ich verpaßt; wahrscheinlich wegen dem zuvielsten Bier...


----------



## Cheng (11. November 2005)

komme!


----------



## RS-Hunter (11. November 2005)

mach hinne und schreib nicht so viel $chei$$ ...   Termin

Bernd wir kommen, hol das Bier aus'm Kühlschrank ... Zum Beweisen noch die Digicam.


----------



## rpo35 (11. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> komme!


Du Schwein


----------



## rpo35 (11. November 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> mach hinne und schreib nicht so viel $chei$$ ...   Termin
> 
> Bernd wir kommen, hol das Bier aus'm Kühlschrank ... Zum Beweisen noch die Digicam.


Ich roll mich weg hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IB39 (11. November 2005)

Ok, dann werde ich mal alle meine Überedungskünste spielen lassen   und   und   und  und  


     

heißt eigentlich nichts anderes als : ich versuche zu kommen  
Gruß Ingo


----------



## HolyBen (11. November 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Bernd wir kommen, hol das Bier aus'm Kühlschrank ... Zum Beweisen noch die Digicam.



Welches Bier. Ich hatte meine letzten Reserven mit zu Thorsten genommen und irgendwie ist nix zurück gekommen.
Hätte noch ne Flasche Trester im Angebot.


----------



## Cheng (11. November 2005)

So, da simmer widder!

Das müsste für die Lusch..... von den WBTS Allstars reichen für heute!

@Holyben: warum bist Du nicht ans´Handy gegangen, haben vor Deiner Türe gewartet!


----------



## HolyBen (11. November 2005)

Mein Handy liegt irgendwo im Auto.    

Mein Haus hat eine Klingel !!!!


----------



## Cheng (11. November 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Haus hat eine Klingel !!!!



das haben wir uns irgendwie nicht getraut!


----------



## HolyBen (11. November 2005)

Hättet Euch ruhig trauen dürfen.    

So, jetzt ab in die Falle und morgen (hoffentlich) fit sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (11. November 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Bier. Ich hatte meine letzten Reserven mit zu Thorsten genommen und irgendwie ist nix zurück gekommen.
> Hätte noch ne Flasche Trester im Angebot.



Da sind wir wieder. Eine schnelle Runde um den Blausteinsee.    Waren noch kurz an Holyben's Tür siehe Beweisfoto. (etwas schlechte Qualität, aber als Selbstporträt mit Fotohandy, Nachtmodus und Stirnlampen-Eigenbeleuchtung)

Nun haben wir einen Punkt Vorsprung vor den "WBTS All Stars"


----------



## Cheng (11. November 2005)

5 Points Vorsprung


----------



## MTBScout (11. November 2005)

Bei dem Ergeiz muß man ja demnächst noch um 22 Uhr schauen ob nicht eine Tour angesetzt ist.   

Bis morgen.

M.


----------



## Cheng (11. November 2005)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem Ergeiz muß man ja demnächst noch um 22 Uhr schauen ob nicht eine Tour angesetzt ist.
> 
> Bis morgen.
> 
> M.



Man braucht nur ins Teamranking zu schauen und sehen wo die WBTS Allstars stehen, dann muss man eben mal spontan sein!


----------



## GeJott (12. November 2005)

> Falls wer erst ab WBTS dazustossen möchte, bitte vorab im Thread oder per PM melden.



Moin zusammen,

Euren Abfahrtszeiten in Eschweiler zur Folge dürftet Ihr zwischen 13:45 und 14:00 Uhr auf der WBTS Mauer sein.
Warte am Betonunterstand mit ein paar Leuten auf Euch. Nehmt Ihr uns mit ?

Gerd


----------



## HolyBen (12. November 2005)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Euren Abfahrtszeiten in Eschweiler zur Folge dürftet Ihr zwischen 13:45 und 14:00 Uhr auf der WBTS Mauer sein.
> Warte am Betonunterstand mit ein paar Leuten auf Euch. Nehmt Ihr uns mit ?
> ...


Auch wenn ich nicht derjenige bin, der den Termin eingetragen hat, sag ich einfach mal: Na klar !   

Ich denke, RS-Hunter ist noch mit Bikeputzen beschäftigt und kann nicht antworten, gelle Georg ??


----------



## RS-Hunter (12. November 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, RS-Hunter ist noch mit Bikeputzen beschäftigt und kann nicht antworten, gelle Georg ??



Ich   eben meine Bikes. Aber ich muss jetzt noch die Vorbereitungen für die gehetzte Meute (nix mit flötend hinterher cruisen   ) heute Nachmittag vorbereiten.

Cu later


----------



## IB39 (12. November 2005)

Moin Moin  ,

also dürfen tu ich jetzt auch    
meine Überredungen  waren soooo überzeugent  

war aber gerade mit dem Hund und schei... Wetter     es ist am Nieseln und der Wind bläst als ob er gerade das Märchen mit dem Bösen Wolf gelesen hat brrr...

fahrt ihr trotzdem?      
wenn ja habt ihr euer Regenzeugs an/mit?     
bei so einem Wetter bin ich halt immer auf dem HomeSpinRad gefahren

wäre klasse wenn mir einer ne Info geben könnte  
Gruß Ingo
PS. Korrigiere - jetzt Regnet es


----------



## MTBScout (12. November 2005)

IB39 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin  ,
> fahrt ihr trotzdem?
> PS. Korrigiere - jetzt Regnet es



Also bei uns sind's 25 Grad und die Sonne scheint.  

Also laut aussage von HolyBen wird bei jedem Wetter gefahren. Mal sehen ob sich das heute bewahrheitet.

Und für alle die noch ein paar extra-Points einfahren wollen, guckst du hier...
Prolog zur großen RS-Hunter-Geburtstagsfahrt 

Marcel.


----------



## XCRacer (12. November 2005)

Da ist man mal ein paar Stunden auf einer Hochzeit und hier wird gepostet was das Zeug hält!


			
				Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> 5 Points Vorsprung


Keine Angst! Der Normalzustand wird schon bald wieder hergestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (12. November 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn ich nicht derjenige bin, der den Termin eingetragen hat, sag ich einfach mal: Na klar !



Alles Klar !!   

Bis nachher dann

Gerd


----------



## XCRacer (12. November 2005)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Und für alle die noch ein paar extra-Points einfahren wollen, guckst du hier...
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1672


Im Ernst? Ich bin dabei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sollte sich kurzfristig was ändern, rufst du die 55 77 88 oder 0172 89 50 548


----------



## HolyBen (12. November 2005)

IB39 schrieb:
			
		

> fahrt ihr trotzdem?
> wenn ja habt ihr euer Regenzeugs an/mit?


Ich hab grad mal auf www.wetter.de  geschaut und es ist kein Regen mehr zu erwarten. 
Also ich lass das Regenzeugs zu Hause. Ich komm mir dann immer so vor wie ein übergroßes Präservativ.


----------



## HolyBen (12. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Im Ernst? Ich bin dabei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Bluna ?


----------



## MTBScout (12. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Im Ernst? Ich bin dabei



Natürlich ist das Ernst! Seit wann machen wir den Spass wenn es ums Radfahren geht. Das wäre ja ganz was neues... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Zum Glück trägt sich keiner vom Omba I Team ein, da können wir wieder Boden gut machen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




M.


----------



## IB39 (12. November 2005)

Hallo Leut's  ,

@ Holy Ben, Danke, na dann lass ich den schieeet auch zu Hause    


> Ich komm mir dann immer so vor wie ein übergroßes Präservativ.



da hast du wohl recht   ich kenn es noch vom Mopped fahren 
das Michelinmännchen war nichts gegen mein Spiegelbild   

bis nachher 
Ingo

PS.





> Und für alle die noch ein paar extra-Points einfahren wollen, guckst du hier...


  also da sag ich nix mehr


----------



## HolyBen (12. November 2005)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Glück trägt sich keiner vom Omba I Team ein, da können wir wieder Boden gut machen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allein das wäre ja schon ein Grund sich einzutragen. 
Aber wir können euch ja auch mal ein wenig näher an uns rankommen lassen.


----------



## talybont (12. November 2005)

also ich fahre mich von Merkstein aus warm (bis Cheng) und coole dann nachher auch bis Merkstein down --> mindestens 3 Punkte mehr als der Rest   

cu,
Armin


----------



## HolyBen (12. November 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> also ich fahre mich von Merkstein aus warm (bis Cheng) und coole dann nachher auch bis Merkstein down --> mindestens 3 Punkte mehr als der Rest
> 
> cu,
> Armin


Naja, ich muss von Röhe in die City und zurück (ca. 5 km); also auch eine Stunde mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (12. November 2005)

@MTB-Scout: um 12:00 Uhr mittags kann ja jeder fahren, man muss auch mal etwas spontan sein, gell Georg?  

@IB39: dann trag Dich mal schnell ein, wird ja eine klasse große Runde heute. Da sieht man mal wieder wie Kaffee, Kuchen und Bier ziehen!  

@All: Der weiblichen Part heute wird mit aller Warscheinlichkeit von Claudia übernommen!


----------



## PacMan (12. November 2005)

Na ihrs!
Ihr seid ja am posten wie die Weltmeister in den letzten Tagen! Gibt's dafür auch WP-Punkte?  
Ich hab heute leider keine Zeit zum biken, da ich den _*Werbung on*_ Büchermarkt des Kindergartens St. Barbara, welcher morgen (Sonntag) stattfindet, _*Werbung off*_ vorbereiten muss. Und gleich muss ich noch meine Bude ein wenig aufpolieren, damit mir der Besuch heute abend nicht wieder schreiend davonläuft...
Wünsch euch viel Spass, keine Pannen, kein Wasser von oben, und trinkt ein Glas Milch für mich auf Georg's Wohl!

Morgen soll's Wetter recht angenehm sein. Vielleicht dreh' ich dann noch 'ne kleine Runde...

@XCRacer alias DÄ-Fän: woher diese plötzliche Bekenntnis zu guter Musik? Bei der letzten Tour auf den Kopf gefallen?


----------



## talybont (12. November 2005)

So, war um 18:20 Uhr zu Hause. 110 km in 05:20 h. Das macht satte 21 Punkte  Dafür bin ich nun aber total platt.
Feiert schön ohne mich. Prost!!!

cu,
Armin


----------



## XCRacer (12. November 2005)

Bin gerade frisch aus der Wanne und schnuppere nach Pfirsich 
Ich durfte heute die schnelle Gruppe führen. Da ich mit Marcel bereits eine Warmfahr-Runde gefahren bin, haben wir beide ca. 101km in den Beinen.

Im Anhang Bilder, Profil und den Track. Mehr schreibe ich morgen. Hab jetzt keine Lust mehr...


----------



## IB39 (12. November 2005)

Hallo Leut's   ,

so, mit dem Hund Gassi gegangen und die Kinder ins Bett gebracht, feddisch   

freundlicher weise (oder für mich besser glücklicher weise   ) sind ab der WBTS zwei Gruppen gebildet worden und ich habe mich der "Sachten" Runde angeschlossen 
waren aber auch 62 km "stolz bin"  
schönen Dank an Claudia, Georg, Bernd und Toto für die tolle Tour   

war für mich wieder eine Bereicherung erster klasse  , hab zwar doch wieder den Besenmann gemacht    
wurde aber tatkräftig von Bernd und Toto unterstützt    das es nicht ganz so schlimm wurde   

und dann kam das beste, Kaffee und Kuchen mmmmh lecker, so ein Ausklang einer Tour ist ja wohl der Hammer     

so nun trage ich mal stolz meine Punkte ein   

bis bald 
und Grüße an alle

Ingo


----------



## rpo35 (12. November 2005)

IB39 schrieb:
			
		

> ...waren aber auch 62 km "stolz bin"  ...


Glückwunsch Kollege......ich bin heute auch platt wie eine Flunder zurück gekommen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IB39 (12. November 2005)

Hi Ralph,

ja war wieder super   
aber das mit dem Besenmann muss ich mir abgewöhnen   

hab gerade mal geschaut was du so gemacht hast   

  ja ja du bist schon einer   

bis bald 
viele Grüße Ingo


----------



## rpo35 (12. November 2005)

IB39 schrieb:
			
		

> ...hab gerade mal geschaut was du so gemacht hast   ...


Ich bin richtig alle; Singletrails ohne Ende...mehr hier...


----------



## Demoniac (12. November 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin richtig alle; Singletrails ohne Ende...mehr hier...


Super Landschaftspics muss ich sagen sag das nächste mal bescheid. 
Ich fahr wohl nicht mit bis nach Roetgen wäre ja ein Umweg von Brand erst nach Roetgen und dann wieder zurück.
Das soll jetzt nicht heißen das ich faul bin, aber durch 1 Monatiger Bronchitis hab ich ziemlich viel an Kondition verloren und die muss ich jetzt erst wieder aufbauen.


----------



## Cheng (12. November 2005)

15 Leute trafen sich heute  beim MTB Treff Omerbach. Hier das Gruppenfoto:







Ein paar Fotos gibt es noch hier , Berichte kommen von Georg und René!


----------



## MTBScout (13. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> 15 Leute trafen sich heute  beim MTB Treff Omerbach. Hier das Gruppenfoto:


Gutes Gruppenbild mit Menschen   
War ja gestern ganz schön heftig. Ich hätte wohl keine Tour vor der Tour veranstallten soll.  

Ich sehe gerade Team Omba I (Platz 52)und die WBTS-Allstars (Platz 53) liefern sich ein heißes Kopf an Kopf Rennen mit nur einem Punkt unterschied.
Das verspricht Spannung am heutigen Tag.  

M.


----------



## GeJott (13. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

War ne tolle Runde gestern ! Vielen Dank nochmal an Rene für das guiden.  

Hoffe, dass die andere Gruppe genau soviel Spass hatte wie wir und  dass das Teilen der Meute nicht an uns Mausbachern gelegen hat  

@ Cheng:
War schön, dich mal persönlich, wenn auch nur kurz, kennengelernt zu haben.
Demnächst bestimmt mehr.

@ all:
Hoffe, dass Ihr noch einen geselligen Tourausklang hattet. Wir haben in der Eisdiele, in Mausbach, noch eines auf Euch mitgetrunken   

Meine Eindrücke und einige, wenige Bilder könnt Ihr hier betrachten.

Gerd


----------



## IB39 (13. November 2005)

Moin Moin Leut's  ,

so nun hab ich gerade noch eine Stunde auf dem Spinn-rad zu Hause abgerissen   

wieder 4 Punkte   

Grüße Ingo


----------



## RS-Hunter (13. November 2005)

Hallo,

1. Tourbericht

Die Beschreibung der Tour lautete ja:
_"Die große "RS-Hunter Geburtstags-Tour" mit vielen schönen Trails. Schau'n wir mal, was die Region so zu bieten hat. Last euch überraschen ...

Zum krönenden Abschluss lade ich zu lecker Kaffee, Kuchen und Bier. Für unsere "Kleinen" gibt's natürlich ein großes Glas frische Milch ;-)

Also wer Lust hat ist recht herzlich eingeladen.

Start 12:50 Uhr ab Dürwiß;
Zustieg möglich Eschweiler Jülischerstr. 13:00 Uhr
oder Omerbach 13:15 Uhr.

Falls wer erst ab WBTS dazu stoßen möchte, bitte vorab im Thread oder per PM melden."_


Das darauf eine solche Resonanz folgte hätte ich ja nicht für möglich gehalten.   Aber was man mit Kaffee und Kuchen doch so alles erreichen kann!  


In Dürwiß trafen sich XCRacer, MTBScout, IB39 und RS-Hunter. Von dort ging es zur Jülicherstr. Dort traffen wir auf Cheng, HolyBen, talybont und Silversufer333. Nun ging es zum "eigentlichen Treff" am Omerbach. Hier warteten bereits geduldig mcmarki, Claudia und Sebastian (die letzten beide nicht im Forum, aber bereits vom Virus infiziert)

Wie gewohnt folgten wir dem Omerbach nach Hamisch und dann nach Schevenhütte. Auf Grund der Gruppengröße und im Anbetracht der Zeit ließen wir die Freibiersenke "rechts" liegen. Obwohl HolyBen heute uns allen einmal zeigen wollte, wie lässig man sie durchfahren kann.   

Ein Stück über den S'hüttener Rundweg und dann auf zur WBTS. Dort wartete GeJott mit drei weiteren Bikern.
Da mir der Leistungsunterschied doch sehr krass erschien, schlug ich René vor zwei Gruppen zu machen.
René sollte die "zügigeren" führen und ich wollte den "gemächlicheren" Teil übernehmen. 

René wird dann den Bericht für seine Tour schreiben.

Wir fuhren den Thönbachtrail (Schlangenpfad) bis Grosshau. Am Parkplatz Glockenofen fuhren wir bergab bis zur alten Landstrasse, um diese dann wieder bergan zu fahren. So folgten wir den WAB's bis zum Roten- und Weißen Wehebach. Vorbei an den von Gastarbeitern errichteten Biberdämmen (sind nämlich aus Polen angesiedelte Biber). Zwischenzeitlich zeigte uns Claudia was sie heute alles an technischen Raffinessen gelernt hatte und balancierte gekonnt mit einem Bein durch die tiefen, schlammigen Wege.

Über Parkplatz Buche 19, Gressenich, Hamich und entlang des Omerbaches gelangtes wir wieder nach Dürwiß. Während dessen hatte ich mit René telefonischen Kontakt und erfahren, dass sie erst in Vossenack waren. So entschieden wir uns, außer Claudia, sie musste uns verlassen, noch ein paar WP-Punkte zu sammeln und fuhren noch eine lockere Runde um den Blausteinsee.

Kurz nach 17:00 Uhr erreichten wir die Schraubergarage, wo bereits Kaffee und Kuchen auf uns wartete. 

René stieß kurze Zeit später zu uns. Marcel hatte sich noch etwas frisch gemacht, war aber auf Grund der Tour stark geschwächt und kam mit seinem Senioren-Bike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (inkl. Elektrohilfsmotor, Körbchen mit Marschverpflegung zweimal Caprisonne- und einem Spültuch).

Zum Ausklang genossen wir den Kaffee  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und Kuchen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Anschließend füllten wir noch unsere Akkus mit hopfenhaltigen Mineraldrinks auf.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Schade, dass die Anderen es zeitlich nicht mehr geschafft haben vorbei zu kommen.


----------



## Cheng (13. November 2005)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> War ne tolle Runde gestern ! Vielen Dank nochmal an Rene für das guiden.
> 
> Gerd



Hallo Gerd, übrigens toller Bericht, wenn René schlau ist, dann braucht er gar nichts mehr zu schreiben.



> Im Vorfeld konnte ich meinen Mausbacher Mitfahrern berichten, dass diese Gruppe es im Allgemeinen etwas gemütlicher angehen lässt, und so begaben wir uns gegen 13:15 Uhr von Mausbach aus zum vereinbarten Treffpunkt auf der Wehebachstaumauer, in Absicht eine ruhige Runde durch die heimischen Wälder zu drehen.



Dafür habt Ihr Euch dem falschen Guide angeschlossen  , wie ich aber von René nach der 8 Flasche Bier gehört habe, hatte keiner von Euch Probleme mitzuhalten!  

Die Gruppe ist ja schliesslich  nicht immer so groß, dann werden wir bestimmt mal zusammen biken können.

@mcmarki: trag mal Deine Punkte ein, XCRacer ist schon wieder unterwegs und will Boden gut machen! 

@Gejott: mit welchem Programm erstellst Du Dein Fotoalbum?


----------



## GeJott (13. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> @Gejott: mit welchem Programm erstellst Du Dein Fotoalbum?



Das ist der Express Thumbnail Creator.   Kannste hier runterladen.

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (13. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gerd, übrigens toller Bericht, wenn René schlau ist, dann braucht er gar nichts mehr zu schreiben.



Er ist es  Ähäm, liste du hier


----------



## Cheng (13. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Er ist es  Ähäm, liste du hier



Fauler Sa..!!!! 

Für die die etwas später schlafen gehen gibt es hier noch was!  

Es gibt sogar eine Überraschung, wird aber erst bei der Fahrt bekannt gegeben!


----------



## XCRacer (13. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Für die die etwas später schlafen gehen gibt es hier noch was!


He, he, he 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ändere mal das Datum auf den 13.11.! ...falls es heute abend sein soll


----------



## Cheng (13. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> He, he, he
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sollte doch für Freitag sein!


----------



## XCRacer (13. November 2005)

Echt? Hab gerade mein RR von der Wand geholt

Dann trag ich mich wieder aus...


----------



## GeJott (13. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Er ist es  Ähäm, liste du hier



Somit musst Du verantworten, dass 46 km Deiner Tour der Nachwelt für ewig vorenthalten werden.


----------



## RS-Hunter (13. November 2005)

also wenn das (13.11.) (oder bist'e noch eine extra Runde gerollt?)  auch für Winterpokalpunkte zählen soll, dann trag ich demnächst auch die Zeiten ein, wenn ich die Treppe rauf und runter gehe oder in der Firma vom Schreibtisch in die Halle gehe.   Nebenher joggen fände ich da schon i.O.

Ich will mir die Punkte dann doch richtig verdienen/erarbeiten.  

@ MTBScout: Das nenn ich Einsatz, heute nochmal 65 km


----------



## XCRacer (13. November 2005)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Somit musst Du verantworten, dass 46 km Deiner Tour der Nachwelt für ewig vorenthalten werden.


Kann ich mit leben 



> Ich will mir die Punkte dann doch richtig verdienen/erarbeiten.


Ich habe vorhin im Keller an meinem Drittrad geschraubt und "aus versehen" ständig das Vorderrad gedreht. Darf ich das eintragen?


----------



## RS-Hunter (13. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ... meinem Drittrad geschraubt ...



Ich glaube du hast dich vertippt, es sollte bestimmt Dreirad heißen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (13. November 2005)

Nix da! Das ist die Wiedergeburt meines betagten Diamond Back Vertex TR '96


----------



## HolyBen (13. November 2005)

Da ich ja leider eine Woche keine Punkte durch das Radfahren beisteuern kann, habe ich einen Elektromotor (aus Hähnchengrill, Anleitung kann ich gerne  zur Verfügung stellen) an meiner Rolle montiert. Diese schaltet sich per Zeitschaltuhr jeden Tag für zwei Stunden ein.

Zählt das ??


----------



## Cheng (13. November 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will mir die Punkte dann doch richtig verdienen/erarbeiten.



Ich weiss das ich auf meinem Rad gesessen und damit gefahren bin!

Vielleicht lass ich Marie dann ins Team "Omba&Friends" eintragen, die hat sich die Punkte sicher verdient.

Es geht aber auch anders!


----------



## HolyBen (13. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss das ich auf meinem Rad gesessen und damit gefahren bin!
> 
> Vielleicht lass ich Marie dann ins Team "Omba&Friends" eintragen, die hat sich die Punkte sicher verdient.
> 
> Es geht aber auch anders!



Kommt wieder runter Jungs, ich denke schon, dass jeder (von uns) nur das einträgt,wovon er sicher ist, dass es auch reingehört.

Wenn ich mit meinem Fahrrad Brötchen holen fahre, trage ich es nicht ein.

Ein- und ausrollen sehr wohl, weil das zu einem vernünftigen Training gehört.   

Golfen find ich als Nichtgolfer grenzwertig, kann mir aber kein objektives Urteil erlauben.


----------



## RS-Hunter (13. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss das ich auf meinem Rad gesessen und damit gefahren bin!


 Das will ich hoffen    aber ehrlich, als Ausdauertraining hätte man das dann für dich aber nicht nennen dürfen. Stell dich bloß nicht unter ein schlechteres Licht als es wirklich ist.   



			
				Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht lass ich Marie dann ins Team "Omba&Friends" eintragen, die hat sich die Punkte sicher verdient.


 Als Anregung für nächstes Jahr eine Extra Kategorie für Kidis.   



			
				Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht aber auch anders!


 Damit kann ich mich auch nicht anfreunden.



			
				HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt wieder runter Jungs, ich denke schon, dass jeder (von uns) nur das einträgt,wovon er sicher ist, dass es auch reingehört.
> 
> Wenn ich mit meinem Fahrrad Brötchen holen fahre, trage ich es nicht ein.


  sehe ich auch so



			
				HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Ein- und ausrollen sehr wohl, weil das zu einem vernünftigen Training gehört.


 stimme ich zu, aber wie oben schon geschrieben, neben 'nem 3-jährigem Kind herbalancieren sehe ich nicht als ausrollen.

So, soll jetzt aber auch genug damit sein.   Hätte jetzt fast gesagt, kommt lasst uns noch schnell die Punkte zusammen fahren.   

Das hier finde ich den Hammer


----------



## XCRacer (13. November 2005)

Die gerechte Ordnung wurde wieder hergestellt, denn das Gute siegt immer und überall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jörg, du bist Klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyberp (13. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Fauler Sa..!!!!
> 
> Für die die etwas später schlafen gehen gibt es hier noch was!
> 
> Es gibt sogar eine Überraschung, wird aber erst bei der Fahrt bekannt gegeben!


Ihr seit ja jeck, aber ich bin dabei   (gehe davon aus, dass der 18. 11 richtig ist). Wenn es wirklich nur über Asphalt geht bringe ich noch meine bessere Hälfte mit.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## HolyBen (13. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Die gerechte Ordnung wurde wieder hergestellt, denn das Gute siegt immer und überall
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir streiten uns und die Konkurenz überholt uns. mcmarki, trag deine Punkte von gestern ein, damit die Welt wieder in Ordnung ist.


----------



## RS-Hunter (13. November 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Wir streiten uns und die Konkurenz überholt uns. mcmarki, trag deine Punkte von gestern ein, damit die Welt wieder in Ordnung ist.



ich würde es nicht streiten nennen ...    ... aber du hast Recht, wenn Markus seine Punkte von gestern einträgt, na dann dürften wir locker 16 dazu zählen und das WBTS All Star Team um einige Plätze hinter uns lassen. nänänänänänä!


----------



## HolyBen (13. November 2005)

Außerdem: schau dir mal Thorsten´s Punkte an !


----------



## Cheng (13. November 2005)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seit ja jeck, aber ich bin dabei   (gehe davon aus, dass der 18. 11 richtig ist).
> Gruss
> Christian



Rischtisch!  



> Wenn es wirklich nur über Asphalt geht bringe ich noch meine bessere Hälfte mit.



Definitiv!


----------



## RS-Hunter (13. November 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem: schau dir mal Thorsten´s Punkte an !



 ich dachte er hätte sich gerade auf die Rolle gesetzt und noch ein paar Punkte geholt.   

Nee, habe ich schon längst gesehen.


----------



## mcmarki (14. November 2005)

gemach gemach Freunde,

da ich zu Hause zur Zeit kein Internet habe, muss ich das von der Arbeit aus regeln. 
Punkte sind drin - heute abend kommen noch 6 dazu.


Markus


----------



## HolyBen (14. November 2005)

Jetzt ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung.   

Nicht das der Eindruck entsteht, wir hätten was gegen die WBTS All Stars - nur hat uns Schlammguide René halt herausgefordert.     

Ich werde die Woche auf dem Seminar verbringen und abends laufen und schwimmen. Mangels Internet kommen dann die Punkte in geballter Form am Freitag hinzu.


----------



## XCRacer (14. November 2005)

Zitat aus Rambo I : "Ihr beginnt einen Krieg, den ihr niemals gewinnen könnt." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ATTACKE!

...öh, muß erstmal shoppen fahr'n


----------



## mcmarki (14. November 2005)

Zitat aus dem zweiten Teil:
"Um den Krieg zu überleben, muß man selbst zum Krieg werden"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBScout (14. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat aus Rambo I : "Ihr beginnt einen Krieg, den ihr niemals gewinnen könnt."
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat aus dem zweiten Teil:
> "Um den Krieg zu überleben, muß man selbst zum Krieg werden"



Also ich sag dazu: "Es kann nur einen geben!"  

M.


----------



## RS-Hunter (14. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...öh, muß erstmal shoppen fahr'n



Jaja, so ist das mit Patenonkels. Ward's nur ab, demnächst fährst du auch sonntags mit Kindersitz oder Trailer.   

Geht aber gut, kann dir bestimmt noch den ein oder anderen Tipp geben.


----------



## Cheng (16. November 2005)

@talybont: Hallo Armin, mach doch Deinen Termin hier bekannt, dann ist die Chance großer das die Jungs sich auch eintragen. Leider kann ich am Samstag nachmittag nicht, wollte schon morgens fahren. Irgendwie ist mir die Heide nicht  vergönnt!


----------



## mcmarki (17. November 2005)

@Team-Omba I :

was isn los jungens ?  - gebt mal gas - die allstars haben uns eingeholt.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (17. November 2005)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> @Team-Omba I :
> 
> was isn los jungens ?  - gebt mal gas - die allstars haben uns eingeholt.



Warte erstmal ab bis unser Knax wieder fit ist   Die ganze Zeit punkten wir nur zu viert  

Viele Grüße

WBTS All Stars


----------



## cyberp (17. November 2005)

Nightride mit Cyberp. Würde mich freuen wenn sich der ein oder andere mal nach Alsdorf verirrt    .

Gruss
Christian


----------



## talybont (17. November 2005)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1701

Eintragen marsch, marsch. So jung komme wir nie wieder zusammen  .

cu,
Armin


----------



## XCRacer (17. November 2005)

Ja wo sinn'se denn?!?

WECH SINN'SE


----------



## PacMan (17. November 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Eintragen marsch, marsch. So jung k...h langsam Ärger mit meinen Teamkollegen... :D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (18. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ja wo sinn'se denn?!?
> 
> WECH SINN'SE



Kaum bin ich mal ne Woche weg, schon überholen uns die WBTS´ler.   

Was soll das geben, wenn Knax wieder fit ist ?


----------



## XCRacer (18. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Leider kann ich am Samstag nachmittag nicht, wollte schon morgens fahren.


Morgens früh ist ein dehnbarer Begriff. Ich kann ab 8Uhr, oder falls noch jemand einen Termin für Nachmittags macht, ab 13Uhr. Ansonsten fahre ich für mich alleine oder laufe ein Stündchen 

Grüüüße, der Nachtarbeiter


----------



## Cheng (18. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Morgens früh ist ein dehnbarer Begriff. Ich kann ab 8Uhr, oder falls noch jemand einen Termin für Nachmittags macht, ab 13Uhr. Ansonsten fahre ich für mich alleine oder laufe ein Stündchen
> 
> Grüüüße, der Nachtarbeiter



Ich wollte so gegen 9Uhr fahren, 3-3,5 Std. habe ich Zeit, sag bescheid wenn Du mit fahren möchtest.

Für morgen Nachmittag hat Armin auch einen Termin reingesetzt!

Grüsse, der Früharbeiter!


----------



## HolyBen (18. November 2005)

Ich komme mit !!!


----------



## XCRacer (18. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte so gegen 9Uhr fahren, 3-3,5 Std.


Ist OK. Ich bin um 9Uhr bei dir. Dann laufe ich vorher noch ein Stündchen 
Ich halte mir aber die Option offen, morgen früh um 7Uhr den Spaß ab zusagen, wegen Nachtschicht!

Brunssumer Heide kenne ich und es ist Klasse dort. Aber da ich Laufen und Radeln unter einem Hut bringen muß, fahre ich lieber ab VDH.


----------



## Cheng (18. November 2005)

Termin für Frühaufsteher Nachmittags bietet Armin eine Tour in die Brunsumerheide ab Merkstein an! Merkstein Termin hier! 

@XCRacer: ich denke Du hast Nachtschicht, dann kannst Du schon um 8Uhr 

@RS-Hunter: was ist mit heute abend um 22Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (18. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> @XCRacer: ich denke Du hast Nachtschicht, dann kannst Du schon um 8Uhr


_ Am Samstag gibt es nach vielerorts frostigem Beginn *öfter Sonnenschein*. Im Tagesverlauf werden Wolkenfelder von Norden her wieder zahlreicher._


----------



## RS-Hunter (18. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> @RS-Hunter: was ist mit heute abend um 22Uhr?



muss mal fragen!


----------



## Cheng (18. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> _ Am Samstag gibt es nach vielerorts frostigem Beginn *öfter Sonnenschein*. Im Tagesverlauf werden Wolkenfelder von Norden her wieder zahlreicher._



AHA, die große Konkurenz zu Pacman, Du "Schönwetterfahrer"


----------



## Cheng (18. November 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> muss mal fragen!



Soll ich???????


----------



## RS-Hunter (18. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich???????



hab schon. muss jetzt erstmal ein paar Nudeln essen, damit ich nachher mithalten kann.    bis gleich


----------



## GeJott (19. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...oder falls noch jemand einen Termin für Nachmittags macht, ab 13Uhr.



Wie wäre es hiermit

Alle anderen sind natürlich ebenfalls herzlich willkommen.

Grüße
Gerd


----------



## Cheng (19. November 2005)

kommen gerade von unserem freitaglischen Nightride nach Hause, keine Wolke am Himmel, ausser die RWE-Wolke die schaurig-schön von einem noch fast Vollmond angeleuchtet wurde. Temperaturen waren um den Gefrierpunkt, da die Autos teilweise schon stark befroren waren!

Vielen Dank natürlich an Bernd, der uns einmal mehr mit exitoschem Bier (hauptsache es hat ein Plop-Verschluss) zu einem gemütlichen Abschluss in seine Gartenhütte eingeladen hat! 

Dann bis zum nächsten Freitag!


----------



## XCRacer (19. November 2005)

Ich bin doch zu müde. Dh. ich kneife für neun uhr. lege mich jetzt was hin und schlafe. Danke für das Angebot GeJott, aber ich werde heute Nachmittag wohl eher was laufen. 

Euch allen viel Spaß. Ach ja, et friert


----------



## XCRacer (19. November 2005)

Ich weiß nicht, wann er zuletzt lebend gesehen wurde. Jedenfalls hat er Geburtstag! Alles Gute


----------



## rpo35 (19. November 2005)

Moin,

auch von mir alles Gute Andreas !! 
Vielleicht hat er sich ja auf der Suche nach einem ordentlichen MTB verirrt...

Ich frühstücke jetzt mal und machen wir 'ne fein Tour...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (19. November 2005)

Moin, Moin,

den beiden Geburtstagskindern (Spitfire4 und Pink-Floyd) alles Gute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





,  lasst euch schön feiern  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruss
Georg


----------



## RS-Hunter (19. November 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1701...



Armin,

wo genau wäre Startpunkt, wie käme ich da am besten hin, wie lange bräuchte ich für die Anfahrt? Fragen über Fragen, melde dich kurz evtl. per PM mit fonnr, damit wir das auf'm kurzen Weg klären können.

Georg


----------



## talybont (19. November 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> den beiden Geburtstagskindern (Spitfire4 und Pink-Floyd) alles Gute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alles Gute auch von meiner Seite.

cu,
Armin


----------



## Cheng (19. November 2005)

@XCRacer: ob Du es glaubst oder nicht, es hat letzte nacht schon gefroren!  

Wir sind gerade zurückgekommen von einer sehr schönen WAB-Tour, Bericht kommt von Bernd, habe jetzt keine Zeit mehr und muss ins Bergische Land.

Morgen kommen noch ein paar Fotos.

Natürlich alles Gute auch von mir an die beiden Geburtstagskinder, fahrt doch bald mal wieder mit!


----------



## HolyBen (19. November 2005)

Heute Morgen trafen wir uns also vor Thorsten´s Domizil und warteten erstmal auf René. Natürlich hatte keiner von uns beiden vor der Tour nochmal ins Forum geschaut und konnten nur erahnen, dass er kneift.   
So hatten wir uns eigentlich mit Rücksicht auf XCRacer auf eine gemächliche Tour eingestellt, was wir natürlich als wir alleine losfahren durften, ziemlich schnell verwarfen. So ging es schon, uns gegenseitig belauernd, im Renntempo Richtung Omerbach und .. ach was solls, man sollte doch bei der Wahrheit bleiben    

Also fuhren wir ohne René los   und ohne viele Worte waren wir uns einig: es sollte eine Tour ohne hohen technischen Anspruch im leistungsfördernden Geschwindigkeitsbereich werden. 
Der Weg führte uns am Omerbach entlang bis zur WBTS, die wir links liegen ließen. 
Über die allseits bekannten WAB´s ging es zu einer kurzen Gedenkminute am Kartoffelbaum, danach an Raffelsbrand vorbei zum Jägerhaus.
Dann den Paternoster runter Richtung Zweifall, um dann in Vicht über Süssendell den Weg in die Heimat zu nehmen.

Von den Daten vielleicht keine Tour, die einen vom Hocker reißt aber Dank des traumhaften Wetters und größtenteils menschenleerer Natur ein Erlebnis.   

Zu den Fakten: 

FAHRT UND STANDZEITEN:

Startzeit:	08:44:00	
Ankunftszeit:	12:39:12	
Dauer:   	03:55:12	100 %
Netto-Fahrzeit:	03:17:40	84,0 % (für WP-Punkte)
Standzeiten:	00:37:12	15,8 %
*Pausen:  	00:26:12	11,1 % (warten auf René und zu spät abgedrückt)
Kurzstopps:	00:11:00	4,7 %







Wieso als Höchstgeschwindigkeit nur 54 km/h angegeben sind ist mir schleierhaft. Paternoster runter warens gut über 60 km/h


----------



## HolyBen (19. November 2005)

Hallohoho,

54	MB-Forum 3	222	
55     WBTS All Stars	219
56	Big Tastys	214	
57	Bonner Löwen	211	
58	Team Omba I	209
59	Team Eisheiligen Rhein/Sieg	208

Wir kommen wieder ....


----------



## XCRacer (19. November 2005)

Dem klugen Beobachter ist folgender Satz doch bestimmt nicht entgangen 


> Ich halte mir aber die Option offen, morgen früh um 7Uhr den Spaß ab zusagen, wegen Nachtschicht!


Aber alle Achtung, das ihr beiden ohne Führer bis nach Raffelsbrand und wieder zurück gefunden habt


----------



## HolyBen (19. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Dem klugen Beobachter ist folgender Satz doch bestimmt nicht entgangen
> 
> Aber alle Achtung, das ihr beiden ohne Führer bis nach Raffelsbrand und wieder zurück gefunden habt



Äähh ja, Du sagst es.   

Denkst Du mal an


----------



## XCRacer (19. November 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Denkst Du mal an...


Ich denke daran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (20. November 2005)

Hier noch als Nachschlag Team Omba I bei einer Teamkonferenz für den Winterpokal nach dem Nightride von letztem Freitag:
















Cyberp konnte leider nicht mehr an dieser Besprechung teilnehmen.


----------



## Cheng (20. November 2005)

Hier noch die Fotos der gestrigen Tour! 

Wie Ihr seht, hatten wir bereits am Freitag zur späten Abendstunde die Eröffnung des Weihnachtsmarkt-Aussenposten-Röhe!


----------



## talybont (20. November 2005)

Die erste Tour der Omerbacher in der Brunssumer Heide wurde von Christian, Georg und meiner Wenigkeit unternommen. Vom Grenzübergang zwischen Alt-Merkstein und Eygelshoven (wo ich mit meinem SU Kennzeichen des öfteren Opfer einer Zollkontrolle werde  ) ging es erst an der Wurm entlang (schön versumpfter Singletrail) über Eygelshoven (Himmel und Menschen auf dem Markt) nach Schaesberg, um endlich auf die markierte MTB-Route zu gelangen. Erste wirkliche Herausforderung war dann der Aufstieg zur Skihalle Landgraaf (wohl die höchste Erhebung dieser Gegend) und die folgende Abfahrt. Danach wurde dann etwas durch Landgraaf flaniert um langsam Richtung Brunssum zu gelangen. Dort wurde der Matsch dann weniger und die Wurzeln mehr, was aber nicht zwingend zu einer einfacheren Partie führte . Bisweilen war es ganz schön schlüpfrig und nicht immer einfach, dort hin zu fahren, wohin man wollte (ich spreche da mal für mich  ). Da die Tour aufgrund der Witterungsverhältnisse doch anstrengender wurde als ich dachte, haben wir dann in Höhe der Texaco-Tankstelle in Ubach over Worms die Trails verlassen und uns wieder auf den Rückweg gemacht. Es folgte dann noch meine obligatorische Wascheinlage und Georg nutzte die Gelegenheit, seinen Tank noch etwas günstiger als in Deutschland zu füllen. Christian musste noch mit dem Rad bis nach Bettendorf und hatte damit noch gut eine Stunde vor sich (ob er es noch im Hellen geschaft hat? ). 
Nach den Eindrücken meiner Mitfahrer wir es hoffentlich nicht die letzte Runde durch Holland gewesen sein.

cu,
Armin


----------



## HolyBen (20. November 2005)

Hört sich ja nicht schlecht an, bei einem passenden Termin werde ich bestimmt mal die Brunssumer Heide besuchen. 

Leider fängt aber für mich am nächsten WE schon der "Vorweihnachtsstress" mit einem Besuch im Phantasialand an und auch am darauf folgenden WE ist der Samstag verplant.   

Ich werde dann wohl die Punktefahrten auf den Sonntagmorgen verlegen müssen.


----------



## cyberp (20. November 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Christian musste noch mit dem Rad bis nach Bettendorf und hatte damit noch gut eine Stunde vor sich (ob er es noch im Hellen geschaft hat? ).


So kaputt war ich dann doch nicht   . Habe nicht genau auf die Uhr geschaut, aber ich bin gesund und noch im Hellen wieder zuhause angekommen  . Nochmals Danke für die Abkürzung am Ende und die Warterei auf den Trails   . Ihr wart einfach eine Nummer zu schnell für mich   


			
				talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Nach den Eindrücken meiner Mitfahrer wir es hoffentlich nicht die letzte Runde durch Holland gewesen sein.


Das will ich doch hoffen. Hast uns eine super Runde gezeigt. Beim nächsten Versuch fahre ich auch bis zum bitteren Ende   

Gruss
Christian


----------



## {Picknicker} (20. November 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> So... hier schonmal die Videos aus der Freibiersenke:



Hallo allerseits!

Schöne Touren, die ihr da so macht. Treibe mich ab und an auch in dieser Gegend rum. Mich würd mal interessieren, wo sich diese ominöse Freibiersenke befindet. Ist die wirklich so hart? Sieht im Video doch eigentlich recht easy aus. Hat jemand vielleicht eine .ovl, wo die Passage dabei ist?

Beste Grüße
Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (21. November 2005)

{Picknicker} schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht im Video doch eigentlich recht easy aus. Hat jemand vielleicht eine .ovl, wo die Passage dabei ist?


Klar! Ist ganz easy. Wir machen nur ne riesen Show da im Wald.
Fahr mal mit, dann siehst du die Stelle 

Ich bin heute mal wieder eine Flußtour gefahren. Wie ihr wisst, bin ich ja mal die Rur von Belgien bis nach Jülich entlang gefahren.

Heute habe ich etwas ähnliches gemacht. Da ich wusste, das die Tour sehr hart werden würde, habe ich es auch nicht angekündigt 
Seht *hier*, wir ich zuerst von der Mündung zur Quelle gefahren bin und dann wieder zurück. Es war hart es war unerbittlich! Ich bin im Arsch Eimer!


----------



## XCRacer (21. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch die Fotos der gestrigen Tour!


Schöne Gegenlicht-Fotos


----------



## Cheng (21. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Heute habe ich etwas ähnliches gemacht. Da ich wusste, das die Tour sehr hart werden würde, habe ich es auch nicht angekündigt



Bin ich froh, das ich da nicht mit musste!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber nach einer Fete im Bergischen und nur 3,5 Std Schlaf hätte ich das bestimmt nicht mehr gepackt!

Toll René, den Omerbach mal von seiner richtigen Seite zu erleben!


----------



## GeJott (21. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Heute habe ich etwas ähnliches gemacht. Da ich wusste, das die Tour sehr hart werden würde, habe ich es auch nicht angekündigt
> Seht *hier*, wir ich zuerst von der Mündung zur Quelle gefahren bin und dann wieder zurück. Es war hart es war unerbittlich! Ich bin im Arsch Eimer!




Wahnsinn !! Und das alles ohne Trainingslager    Respekt !!!


----------



## MTBScout (21. November 2005)

Hi,
wollte mal nachfragen wer noch alles eine Beleuchtung für sein Bike benötigt. Vielleicht gibts ja Mengenrabett. Bisher brauche ich eine und McMarkie. Ihm war ja, laut hörensagen, schon nach ner halben Stunde der Saft ausgegangen. Hoffentlich nur bei seinem Fahrrad-Licht   
Thorsten, frag bitte mal die Claudia, die wird das hier ja wohl nicht lesen.

Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit euren Lämpchen gemacht?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und wo kann man so was am besten bekommen?
Wenn Sich da preislich nicht viel tut gilt ja grundsätzlich
"Support your local Dealer".

Also Bestellungen, Anregungen, Adressen und Preise alles zu mir.

Marcel.


----------



## Cheng (21. November 2005)

Hallo Marcel,

ich hatte Dir die E-Mail-Adresse von Claudia doch zukommenlassen?  

Egal, werde Sie anmailen und fragen!

Wir haben die Lampen hier bestellt, war die einfache Mirage EVO mit dem normalen Bleiakku!

Markus hat die Lampe aber auch bitter nötig!


----------



## cyberp (21. November 2005)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit euren Lämpchen gemacht?


Ich habe das große Set von Sigma mit der EVO, EVO X und dem NIMH Akku. Würde ich aber nicht nochmal kaufen, weil beide Lampen zusammen den Akku sehr schnell leer saugen. Man kann also meistens nur mit einer von beiden fahren und die andere Lampe bei Bedarf zuschalten. Die EVO alleine reicht aber IMHO vollkommen. 

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. November 2005)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das große Set von Sigma mit der EVO, EVO X und dem NIMH Akku. Würde ich aber nicht nochmal kaufen, weil beide Lampen zusammen den Akku sehr schnell leer saugen. Man kann also meistens nur mit einer von beiden fahren und die andere Lampe bei Bedarf zuschalten. Die EVO alleine reicht aber IMHO vollkommen.



Hmmm, das empfinde ich irgendwie als nicht nachvollziehbar   Beide gleichzeitig einschalten macht überhaupt kein Sinn. Da merkt man die einfach EVO gar nicht. Für die "normalen" Strecken oder WABs die normale EVO einschalten und für Trails oder schnelle Abfahrten die EVO X.  So komm ich auf mind. 2,5 Std. Leuchtdauer. Ich benutze meist noch eine zusätzlich EVO X als Helmlampe. Das bringts dann wirklich. Vor allen Dingen auf den Trails. Denn dann leuchtet es auch dorthin wohin man schaut und nicht erst nachdem man den Lenker in die Richtung einlenkt   

VG


----------



## cyberp (21. November 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm, das empfinde ich irgendwie als nicht nachvollziehbar   Beide gleichzeitig einschalten macht überhaupt kein Sinn. Da merkt man die einfach EVO gar nicht. Für die "normalen" Strecken oder WABs die normale EVO einschalten und für Trails oder schnelle Abfahrten die EVO X.  So komm ich auf mind. 2,5 Std. Leuchtdauer.


So war das auch gemeint   . Macht natürlich nur Sinn die EVO immer an zu haben und die EVO X zusätzlich einzuschalten. Aber bisher (bin noch nicht sooo oft im Dunkeln unterwegs gewesen) hat die EVO alleine eigentlich immer gereicht. Würde ich nochmal kaufen würde ich deshalb nur das einfache Set nehmen.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. November 2005)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> So war das auch gemeint   . Macht natürlich nur Sinn die EVO immer an zu haben und die EVO X zusätzlich einzuschalten. Aber bisher (bin noch nicht sooo oft im Dunkeln unterwegs gewesen) hat die EVO alleine eigentlich immer gereicht. Würde ich nochmal kaufen würde ich deshalb nur das einfache Set nehmen.



Neee, sorry    Nicht die EVO "immer" anhaben und die EVO X zusätzlich einschalten. ENTWEDER DIE EVO ODER DIE EVO X. Je nach Wegbeschaffenheit und Geschwindigkeit. Beide gleichzeitig einschalten macht überhaupt keinen Sinn   . Meiner Meinung nach reicht die EVO im Trail auf keinen Fall. Sogar mit der EVO X komme ich im Trail kaum zurecht. Nach kurzer Zeit hat man diesen Tunnelblick wo man kaum noch was sieht außer diesen Lichtkegel. Daher setz ich mir auf den Helm noch zusätzlich ne EVO X. Außerdem kostet das Komplettset EVO + EVO X + Helmhalter doch keine 80,- EUR mehr. Sparen kann man auch am falschen Ende    Probier es einfach mal aus und fahr mit der normalen EVO einige verbockte Trails. Viel Spaß   

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (22. November 2005)

Hier noch schnell ein paar Termine für das kommende Wochende!

Late-Night-Ride um den Blausteinsee am Freitag!!! 
Dazu suchen wir nur noch eine Anlaufstelle in nicht zu weiter Ferne um das anschliessende Mitternachtsbier zu geniessen! 








Samstagliche Omba-Tour durch die Nordeifel!!!
Mal schauen wo die diesmal endet!


----------



## XCRacer (22. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Late-Night-Ride um den Blausteinsee am Freitag!!!


Ich trage mich erstmal nicht ein, weil wir am Freitag Weihnachtsfeier von der Firma haben. Da ich aber gleich nach dem Essen abhauen wollte, kann es sein, das ich bis 22Uhr zurück bin. Kann es aber nicht zusagen. Ich würde euch gerne den Wintergarten meiner Eltern als Abschlußbierchen anbieten, muß das aber noch abklären. Außerdem, siehe oben! Weiß nicht, ob ich es zeitig schaffe.

Samstag bin ich dabei. 

Grüüüße


----------



## HolyBen (23. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu suchen wir nur noch eine Anlaufstelle in nicht zu weiter Ferne um das anschliessende Mitternachtsbier zu geniessen!





			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde euch gerne den Wintergarten meiner Eltern als Abschlußbierchen anbieten, muß das aber noch abklären. Außerdem, siehe oben! Weiß nicht, ob ich es zeitig schaffe.


Wenns mit René nicht klappt, habe ich ja noch ein paar Einheiten Zischke und Flens zu vernichten; der Röher Weihnachtsmarkt könnte aber auch wärmende Getränke in Form von Glühwein anbieten.

Samstag Mittag geht bei mir leider nicht, vielleicht fahre ich morgens eine kleine Runde.


----------



## MTBScout (23. November 2005)

Morgen,
ich trag mich erst mal auch nicht ein da ich am Freitag ins Sauerland muß.
Außerdem hab ich immer noch kein Licht. Geht das auch mit nem Teelicht auf dem Kopf???  


			
				Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu suchen wir nur noch eine Anlaufstelle in nicht zu weiter Ferne um das anschliessende Mitternachtsbier zu geniessen!


Wenn ich mitfahre können wir auch meinen neues Garten-"Domiziel" einweihen, nen Heizlüfter kann ich auch organisieren, dann frieren wir nicht so beim trinken... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Marcel.


----------



## cyberp (23. November 2005)

Falls es doch einen interessiert: Habe den Nighride für heute Abend mangels Teilnehmern ausgetragen.


----------



## HolyBen (23. November 2005)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> Falls es doch einen interessiert: Habe den Nighride für heute Abend mangels Teilnehmern ausgetragen.


Schade, dass keiner mitfahren will/kann. Ich wäre gerne mitgefahren aber heute abend geht bei mir leider absolut nicht.  
Wenn es terminlich nochmal klappt, komm ich natürlich auch gerne wieder nach Alsdorf, schließlich kommst Du ja fast immer den umgekehrten Weg.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## IB39 (23. November 2005)

Hallo Leut's   ,

so, die Grippe hat seit gestern endgültig die Macht übernommen  
blieb nur noch der Griff (nee nicht zur Flasche   ) 

zu den Tabletten   na ja, jetzt noch ein bissel auskurieren    dann wirds schon wieder

@ cyberp, stimme HolyBen zu "schade" das sich keiner gemeldet hat 

war schon happy das was in meiner Nähe gemacht wird    
aber die Grippe hat sich einfach vorgedrengelt

werde mich bei dir melden sobald, ich wieder fit bin   
würde mich echt gerne anschließen 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## cyberp (23. November 2005)

@IB39: Gute Besserung   

Bin erfreut zu hören   , dass grundsätzlich Interesse besteht. Werde in den nächsten Wochen dann nochmal versuchen eine Gruppe zusammen zu bekommen.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## MTBScout (23. November 2005)

So ihr Leuts,
ich hab mich heute mal Winterlich eingekleidet (inkl. Sturmhaube für Samstag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), fehlt also nur noch das Licht.

Markus guckst du hier, ich denke das ist bisher der beste Preis, in der Nähe und wenn wir Glück haben auch verfügbar. Melde dich morgen mal über Handy bei mir, bin die nächsten beiden Tage unterwegs.
http://www.radsport-lenzen.de/zubehoer/beleuchtung/sigmamirageevoset.html

Marcel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IB39 (23. November 2005)

Hallo Leut's   ,

@ cyberp, Danke für die Wünsche  , 

werde mich melden   

@ MTBScout, die Evo habe ich auch inkl. EVO X 10W Brenner     , bin jetzt so ca. 4-5 mal im Dunkeln unterwegs gewesen und habe die X nur mal so zum Spass angeschaltet 
"klasse Suchscheinwerfer  " 
aber nötig hat man sie nicht   die Evo reicht m. M. nach voll und ganz aus

Gruß Ingo


----------



## rpo35 (23. November 2005)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> @IB39: Gute Besserung
> 
> Bin erfreut zu hören   , dass grundsätzlich Interesse besteht. Werde in den nächsten Wochen dann nochmal versuchen eine Gruppe zusammen zu bekommen.
> 
> ...


Durchhalten ! Ich melde mich garantiert auch mal zu einer Tour an, bin halt im Moment nicht flexibel genug... Ist ja schliesslich meine "alte Heimat" 
@Ingo: Gute Besserung !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (23. November 2005)

@mtb-scout: ein super Preis für einen Laden in der Nähe  

@Cyperb: mach einen Termin für nächsten Mittwoch und ich bin dabei  

@Pacman: lasse Dein Kuchentablett über eine alte Kindergartenbeziehung zu Deiner Mutter bringen, ist auch das Blech, Messer und Handtuch von Christian dabei, also bitte weiterleiten  

@Cyperb: schau auf den Pascal, könnte sein das er in den nächsten Tagen was für Dich dabei hat  

@MTB-Scout und XCRacer: wenn ihr nicht mitfahren könnt ist es für uns aber auch kein Problem so gegen 23:15 Uhr auf ein Bier vorbei zu kommen. Ihr müsst Euch nur entscheiden wohin, wir können aber nach dem ersten Bier auch zun nächsten fahren!


----------



## rpo35 (23. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ihr müsst Euch nur entscheiden wohin, wir können aber nach dem ersten Bier auch zun nächsten fahren!


Den Satz hättest Du Dir sparen können, das wissen hier alle...


----------



## XCRacer (23. November 2005)

Ich werde mich am Freitag abend bei Georg oder Thorsten per Handy melden, *wenn ich es bis 22Uhr schaffe*. Ansonsten bleibt euer Telefon still. Falls es klappt, würde es mir etwas helfen, wenn ihr u.U. vom Treff am Edeka bei mir vorbei kommt. Dann habe ich etwas mehr Luft.

Der Wintergarten meiner Eltern ist genemigt. Würde aber sagen, das wir besser einen anderen Treff ausmachen, weil ich euch ja nicht verbindlich mein zeitiges Daheimsein zusagen kann. Samstag dann gerne bei mir, bzw meinen Eltern.

Grüüüße


----------



## XCRacer (24. November 2005)

Haben wir da einen Getränkesponsor für Samstag?

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. November 2005)

Auch von mir alles Gute


----------



## RS-Hunter (24. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Haben wir da einen Getränkesponsor für Samstag?
> 
> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!



Christian,

schliesse mich den Wünschen und Ausführungen von René an.   
Alles Gute.

Jetzt weiss ich auch warum du gestern abend so einen langen Nightride machen wolltest.       

cu


----------



## rpo35 (24. November 2005)

Mahlzeit,

auch von mir alles Jute...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## talybont (24. November 2005)

Hey Christian, auch von mir alles Gute zum 24.


----------



## talybont (24. November 2005)

wie isses eigentlich morgen Abend bei Schietwetter?


----------



## Cheng (24. November 2005)

Hallo Christian,

alles Gute natürlich auch von mir, als Geschenk habe ich mich bereits für nächsten Mittwoch eingetragen!  



			
				talybont schrieb:
			
		

> wie isses eigentlich morgen Abend bei Schietwetter?



was heisst hier Schietwetter?


----------



## Cheng (24. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> .... wenn ihr u.U. vom Treff am Edeka bei mir vorbei kommt. Dann habe ich etwas mehr Luft.


Mal schauen ob ich die Tour bis dahin noch ändern kann!   Ich glaube aber das wir das noch hinbekommen!  



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ....Samstag dann gerne bei mir, bzw meinen Eltern. Grüüüße


Ein Mann ein Wort!  Für die, die dann eventuell doch noch Auto fahren müssen, haben wir noch Erdi alcfrei von der Jubeltour kalt stehen, kann ich ja dann bei Bedarf noch von zu Hause mitbringen!


----------



## GeJott (24. November 2005)

Besser spät als nie !

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch !!!   

Gerd


----------



## cyberp (24. November 2005)

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche  

Ob ich morgen und Samstag dabei bin kann ich noch nicht genau sagen. Da ich Samstag Abend aber schon was vor habe, kann ich leider nach der Tour nicht auf   und  einladen. Aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben  

Für nächsten Mittwoch habe ich nochmal einen Nightride eingetragen.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## HolyBen (25. November 2005)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche  Für nächsten Mittwoch habe ich nochmal einen Nightride eingetragen.
> 
> Gruss
> Christian


Kaum bin ich mal ohne Internet weil auf Dienstreise, schon verpass ich einen Geburtstag. Deswegen nachträglich alles Gute von mir !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Für Mittwoch bin ich eingetragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (25. November 2005)

@ Cheng:

Canyon hat für 2006 die Katze aus dem Sack gelassen:

http://www.canyon.com/service/download/spezifikationen2006/Canyon 2006 MTB Spezifikationen.pdf

Ist eine ernsthafte Überlegung wert .....

Meine Finanzministerin hat zugesagt, die entsprechenden Gelder zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## XCRacer (25. November 2005)

Bei mir schleicht sich gerade eine Erkältung ein. Daher wird das mit heute abend bei mir definitiv nichts! Falls ihr wisst, wo ihr anschließend einkehrt, komme ich eventuell auf 'nen Schluck vorbei.

Wegen morgen muß ich mal sehen, wie sich das bei mir heute Nacht entwickelt.

@Bernd: Was für ein Modell schwebt dir denn vor?


----------



## Cheng (25. November 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Ist eine ernsthafte Überlegung wert .....


Hallo Bernd, die Preise stimmen, habe mich aber doch von ein bißchen mehr Individualität, Flexibilität, Kundenservice und Kundennähe überzeugen lassen!  



			
				HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Finanzministerin hat zugesagt, die entsprechenden Gelder zur Verfügung zu stellen.


Habe ich Dir doch direkt gesagt, Kauf Deiner Frau ein neues Auto und die Sache mit dem neuen Fully ist gerizt! 

@XCRacer: Falls sich der Treffpunkt erst kurz vor der Tour entscheidet, werden wir Dich anrufen!


----------



## talybont (25. November 2005)

also für heute abend ist es mir glatt zu windig. Dann lieber bis morgen.


----------



## HolyBen (25. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> @Bernd: Was für ein Modell schwebt dir denn vor?


Da ich nicht mehr der Jüngste bin ein Fully, dass XC 7 wird wohl in die engere Wahl kommen.


----------



## Cheng (25. November 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich nicht mehr der Jüngste bin ein Fully, dass XC 7 wird wohl in die engere Wahl kommen.



da hat Mama aber en jutes Auto bekommen!


----------



## HolyBen (25. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir schleicht sich gerade eine Erkältung ein. Daher wird das mit heute abend bei mir definitiv nichts! Falls ihr wisst, wo ihr anschließend einkehrt, komme ich eventuell auf 'nen Schluck vorbei.


Nach der Tour werden wir nochmal bei mir einkehren. 
Auch wenn ich gerade was von Omba-Aufmischer gelesen habe, würde ich mich freuen, wenn Du auch kommst. Neben lecker Bier kann ich auch Heißgetränke anbieten.

Die Ergebnisse des Omba-WP-Trainings wirst Du dann im Frühjahr bewundern können, falls Du wider Erwarten irgendwie unser Hinterrad halten kannst.   

Schließlich sammeln wir nicht planlos Punkte, sondern halten einen strengen Trainingsplan nach Dr. Flens ein.


----------



## Cheng (25. November 2005)

Den Kampf gegen Windmühlen, also gegen das WBTS-Allstar-Team anzutreten, haben wir doch mittlerweile aufgegeben. Man kann uns aber nicht nachsagen das wir nicht kämpfen. Wir werden kämpfen, bis zum letzten Tag des Winterpokals und dann mit erhobenen Kopf  diese WP-Saison beenden.

Kämpfen heisst bei uns ganz klar Freitag abends um 22 Uhr von der warmen Couch aufzustehen, sich auf sein Bike zu setzen, gegen Schneetreiben anzukämpfen, von durch den Rädern rasenden Hasen fast zum Sturz bringen zu lassen, auf schneebedekter Fahrbahn mit Slicks das Gleichgewicht zu halten, unter Nullgrade durch das Gesicht wehen zu lassen, 1km von zu Hause nicht zu wissen wo man ist(alles klar Bernd?), in eine warme Hütte einzukehren, ein Bier trinken, dann wieder hinaus in die Kälte und noch 10 min. bis nach hause zu fahren und sich dann auch noch 4 WPP einzutragen um dann ins Irrenhaus eingeliefert zu werden.

Gute Nacht

der WBTS-Allstar-Team- Trotzer!


----------



## HolyBen (26. November 2005)

Die Orientierung zu behalten ist ja auch nicht ganz einfach bei diesen Orkanböen mit Schneetreiben. Man muss schon ganz schön panne sein, um bei diesem Wetter Rad zu fahren. 
Obwohl ich bei leicht abschüssiger Strecke aufs mittlere Blatt runter musste, weil der Wind mir mit gut 70 km/h entgegenblies hat es doch richtig Spaß gemacht.

Hier ein Auszug von www.wetter.de

ESCHWEILER aktuell gemessen:	 	 	
Temperatur 
(gefühlt)	 	
0° 	(-7°)  	

Wind
SW 	 	 	
Tempo / Böen 31 / 72

Trotzdem haben wir es noch auf ein Durchschnittstempo von 20 km/h gebracht.

Hier noch die Aussichten für morgen:

WETTER		 	
Höchsttemperatur		 2°  (-3°) 	
Tiefsttemperatur		 1°  (-5°) 	

WIND		 	
Tempo/Böen		 24 / 65 km/h 	
Windrichtung		 SSW	

SONNE			

Sonnenscheindauer	0 h 30 min  	
Sonnenaufgang		08:08  	
Sonnenuntergang		16:36  	

NIEDERSCHLAG			

Menge		0 - 2 l/qm  	
Risiko		        29 %  	
Luftfeuchtigkeit	69 %


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (26. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bernd, die Preise stimmen, habe mich aber doch von ein bißchen mehr Individualität, Flexibilität, Kundenservice und Kundennähe überzeugen lassen!




Hmm..

Einerseits muss ich als Canyon-Fahrer Cheng recht geben:

der Firmensitz in Koblenz ist nicht unmittelbar vor der Haustüre (selbst wenn er das wäre, ist es nicht möglich ein Bike aus dem Laden sofort zu erwerben und mit zu nehmen)
die Wartezeiten auf ein bestelltes Bike kommen einem Mercedes gleich
die Komponentenauswahl ist ziemlich unflexibel
eine Reklamation ist mit Eigenarbeit (telefonieren, Formulare ausfüllen,  verpacken, zu Post bringen.....) verbunden  
Dem gegenüber stehen:

ein erstklassisch aufgebautes Bike. ( habe es damals aus dem Karton gepackt, den Lenker und die Räder eingesetzt, und ca. 6 Monate (2000km) Ruhe gehabt)
ein unschlagbares Preis - Leistungs- Verhältnis
ein im Notfall schneller Service ( ein Hinterrad mit defektem Freilauf wurde binnen 7 Arbeitstagen ersetzt)
eine nach 3 Jahren einwandfrei funktionierende Schwingenlagerung
FX Rahmen hat zwar nach 3 Jahren an mehreren Stellen die Segel gestreckt, ist aber anstandslos ersetzt worden  ( 12 Arbeitstage), 5 Jahre Garantie für Erstbesitzter)
ein Top-Preis - Leitungs-Verhältnis
einen nahmhaften Bikedesigner.

Ich persönlich bereuhe es nicht ein Canyon-Bike gekauft zu haben !!  

Gerd


----------



## HolyBen (26. November 2005)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich bereuhe es nicht ein Canyon-Bike gekauft zu haben !!
> 
> Gerd



Hallo Gerd,

was du schreibst ist so ziemlich deckungsgleich mit den Vor- und Nachteilen, die ich mir so vorstelle. Hinzu kommt bei den Nachteilen für mich noch, dass ich dass Bike nicht anprobieren kann und darauf angewiesen bin, dass Canyon nach Angabe meiner Maße ein passendes Bike daraus strickt.

Aber wie Du sagst... das Preis - Leistungsverhältnis ist nahezu unschlagbar, siehe auch diverse Testberichte. Auf jeden Fall sind mir Deine persönlichen Eindrücke schonmal sehr wichtig und vielleicht machen wir mit Euch bald wieder eine gemeinsame Tour und ich werde mal einen genaueren Blick auf dein Bike werfen.

Bis denne
Bernd


----------



## PacMan (26. November 2005)

Es schneeeet!!!
Ich fahr mit!
Bis gleich am Omerbach...


----------



## RS-Hunter (26. November 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Es schneeeet!!!
> Ich fahr mit!
> Bis gleich am Omerbach...



Das wir sowas erleben dürfen...    
Cu


----------



## XCRacer (26. November 2005)

Nachdem ich gestern abend zwar zeitig zu Hause war, alle Komunikationsmittel abgeschaltet hatte (gell Thorsten?  ) , mich nach der heißen Zitrone mit Honig warm eingemummelt ins Bett gekuschelt habe und 11 (elf!) Stunden geschlafen habe, geht es mir jetzt deutlich besser.

Ich war sogar eine Stunde laufen. Aber radeln werde ich gleich nicht. Viel Spaß


----------



## rpo35 (26. November 2005)

Moin,

grübel auch die ganze Zeit schon was ich mache. Würde gerne im Schnee durch's Venn rollen, wenn dieser eisige Sturm nicht wäre. Ist schon ziemlich extrem, was hier oben gerade abgeht 
Wie sieht's denn bei euch aus ? Weniger Wind habt ihr doch sicher auch nicht !?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (26. November 2005)

Aber weniger als gestern Nacht, im Moment kommt sogar die Sonne raus!


----------



## MTBScout (26. November 2005)

Schnee und Rodel gut.

Jetzt trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen...

McMarkie hat sich gerade bei mir gemeldet und sich für heute für die Warme Couch entschieden.

Also bis gleich ich fahr selbstverständlich mit, Sturmhaube inklusive   


Marcel


----------



## rpo35 (26. November 2005)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> ...Jetzt trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen...


Meinem Spinning Bike isses ziemlich wurscht, ob Spreu oder Weizen platz nimmt...
Viellicht geht ja später noch was, aber jetzt ist schon extrem...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## cyberp (26. November 2005)

Mein Versuch einer Tour endete nach 100 m auf den Radweg. 20cm Schnee (der Wind hat alles schön auf einen Haufen geweht) waren dann doch was viel und ich bin richtig schön steckengeblieben   . Werde jetzt auch die warme Couch vorziehen   . Euch viel Spaß im Schnee   

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Cheng (26. November 2005)

@XCRacer:  Hallo René, wie siehr es denn mit einem Getränk nach der heurigen Tour aus, können Dich ja anrufen wenn wir wissen wo es hin geht?


----------



## GeJott (26. November 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Hinzu kommt bei den Nachteilen für mich noch, dass ich dass Bike nicht anprobieren kann und darauf angewiesen bin, dass Canyon nach Angabe meiner Maße ein passendes Bike daraus strickt.



Stimmt nicht ganz. Du kannst im Canyon-Shop jeden Rahmen in jeder Größe probefahren. Leider nur auf einem Pakrplatz hinter dem Haus.
Das größte Übel ist aber nach wie vor, dass Shop und Parkplatz in Koblenz sind.


----------



## HolyBen (26. November 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Es schneeeet!!!
> Ich fahr mit!
> Bis gleich am Omerbach...


Ich glaubs nicht. Gestern Abend hab ich noch gesagt, dass Pascal nicht nur nicht Fahrrad fährt, sondern auch noch das Internet aufgegeben hat.


----------



## PacMan (26. November 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaubs nicht. Gestern Abend hab ich noch gesagt, dass Pascal nicht nur nicht Fahrrad fährt, sondern auch noch das Internet aufgegeben hat.


Man muss die Erwartungen niedrig halten und dann richtig zuschlagen!  

Aber wessen Sch?*$$-Idee war das eigentlich, heute bis zum Jägerhaus zu fahren?  
Nee, jetzt mal im Ernst: War 'ne superschöne Tour, und jetzt - wo meine Füsse wieder aufgetaut sind, mein Rad notdürftig geputzt ist, ich im Sessel häng und aus den Boxen die Beatsteaks dröhnen - jetzt bin ich froh, dass ich mitgefahren bin! Was so ein bisschen Schnee doch ausmachen kann - ich hab mich gefreut wie ein Schneekönig (argh, ein Kalauer!), endlich nochmal auf dem Rad zu sitzen. Jetzt kann ich's wieder drei Wochen lang an der Wand hängen lassen...
Also danke für die schöne Tour und besonderer Dank an Thorsten für das Frostschutzmittel am Jägerhaus!  

Meine Photos werde ich im Laufe des Abends noch hochladen...


----------



## MTBScout (26. November 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wessen Sch?*$$-Idee war das eigentlich, heute bis zum Jägerhaus zu fahren?


Wie Sch... Idee. Du hättest doch sonst die Schneeballschlacht inkl. im Schnee versinken und vom Winde verweht verpast.

Und den Heimgebliebenen sei gesagt, das nächste mal besser mitfahren, ihr habt heute echt eine super Schneetour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 verpast.
Mal sehen ob ich mich morgen noch mal für ne Runde um den Blausteinsee aufraffen kann oder doch lieber Relaxen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bis denne...Marcel


----------



## Cheng (26. November 2005)

Wie schon in der Tourenausschreibung beschrieben war , haben wir heute im Schnee von Freitag unsere Stollen abgezeichnet!  

Zur Strecke allerdings gibt es nicht viel zu sagen da es Identisch die Tour war die Bernd und ich letzten Samstag gefahren sind. Trotz Waldautobahn hatten wir doch mit tiefen Spuren, Verwehungen, nicht zu sehenden Pfützen zu tuen. Teilweise Schwankungen am Lenker habe doch eher an einen Anfall von Zukungen erninnert als an das Ausweichen von Stürzen. Trotzdem hat es Georg und Armin einige male hingeworfen. Am Tor von Raffelsbrand waren die Verwehungen doch so hoch das wir mit unseren Rädern kniehoch im Schnee stecken blieben. Da wir sowieso einmal dort lagen liessen wir uns die Schneeballschlacht nicht mehr nehmen. Die nächsten 150m war an fahren nicht zu denken, also schoben wir die Räder durch ca. 25 bis teilweise sogar 35cm Schnee bis zur Raffelsbrander Strasse.

Dann, doch am Jägerhaus angekommen gab es erst einmal die von mir schon zu Beginn der Tour versprochenen Überraschung, also zauberte ich aus meinem Camelbak einer Stamperle und einen Flachmann mit bis dahin gut gekühlten hausgebrannten Obstler (Fotos von Pascal). Den liess sich natürlich keiner entgehen. Gut aufgewärmt, löste ich erst einmal meinen hinteren Bremszug, da ging nichts mehr,  um den Slalom durch Wanderer, Rodler und sonstigem Gesindel anzutreten.

Runter zum Solchbachtal, weiter über Zweifall, hoch nach Süssendell. Dort fuhr uns dann noch Gerd mit seiner Mausbacher-Truppe über den Weg. Kleiner Smaltalk und ein Gruppenfoto ging es dann doch in die Dunkelheit nach Hause. Trotzdem Danke an Gerd und seine Truppe für die Einladung nach Mausbach, beim nächsten mal mit weniger Kälte, mehr Licht lassen wir uns das sicher nicht entgehen. 

Dann kroch die Kälte doch langsam durch alles durch und ein Zusammensitzen ist dann doch ausgefallen, Rad noch grob abgespritzt und ab in die warme Bude. 

Ein paar Bilder von mir gibt es hier! 

Schon mal als Ankündigung: nächste Woche eröffnet der Eschweiler Weihnachtsmarkt, damit eröffenen wir auch den jährlichen Glühweinausklang an unserer Stammglühweinbude!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (26. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> @XCRacer: Hallo René, wie siehr es denn mit einem Getränk nach der heurigen Tour aus, können Dich ja anrufen wenn wir wissen wo es hin geht?


Sorry! Irgendwie lasse ich euch ständig hängen 
Aber das Bier steht kalt. Können uns gerne kurzfristig diese Woche mal zu einem LNB verabreden.

Ich war heute gar nicht zu Hause. Bin im Bergischen Land durch den Schnee gewandert. Morgen steht bei mir wieder eine Laufeinheit auf dem Programm.


----------



## HolyBen (26. November 2005)

ESCHWEILER     Sonntag, 27.11. 						
WETTER		 	
Höchsttemperatur		 2°  (-1°) 	
Tiefsttemperatur		 -0°  (-4°) 		
WIND		 	
Tempo/Böen		 9 / 30 km/h 	
Windrichtung		 WSW		
SONNE	
Sonnenscheindauer		  	
Sonnenaufgang		08:10  	
Sonnenuntergang		16:36  	
NIEDERSCHLAG		
Menge		1 - 3 l/qm  	
Risiko		65 %  	
Luftfeuchtigkeit		93 %  

Nachdem ich heute zum Extremephantasialanding war, möchte ich bei dem guten Wetter morgen eine Tour in Richtung WBTS und Umgebung machen.
Nix genaues weiß ich nicht, aber wenn einer Lust hat: posten, mailen, PM oder: *RUF MICH AN !!!*


----------



## Cheng (26. November 2005)

Hallo René,

für ein LNB bin ich auch, frage mich nur was LNB heisst  

Variante1: Ich glaube Du meintest LMB ( Last-Minute-Biking )  

Variante2: Es bleibt bei LNB und Du meintest Late-Night-Bier!  

@Holyben: Da biste wohl janz schön neidisch jeworden wa!


----------



## XCRacer (26. November 2005)

LNB = Late Night Bike

...aber Late Night Bier hört sich auch gute an.

Oder besser: Lanabi&Bi (Late Night Bike & Bier)


----------



## HolyBen (26. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> @Holyben: Da biste wohl janz schön neidisch jeworden wa!



*JA !!!*​


----------



## HolyBen (27. November 2005)

So, heute haben mein Kumpel Bernd (nicht im Forum) und ich -quasi das Top Duo Bernd & Bernd    die gestern verpasste Tour nachgeholt. Bis auf kleine Abweichungen derselbe Weg, nur das Wetter ein wenig schlechter.

Zusammenfassend dargestellt: Regen, Matsch, Schnee, nass, kalt ==> *geil !!*

12 WPP


----------



## GeJott (27. November 2005)

Hallo, 

Habe das Gruppenfoto von gestern noch ein wenig nacharbeiten können. Das Ergebnis ist allerdings seltsam.     Werde morgen einmal meine Kamera checken lassen.  

Gerd


----------



## XCRacer (27. November 2005)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ergebnis ist allerdings seltsam.


GEIL !!!


----------



## RS-Hunter (27. November 2005)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Habe das Gruppenfoto von gestern noch ein wenig nacharbeiten können. Das Ergebnis ist allerdings seltsam.     Werde morgen einmal meine Kamera checken lassen.



Gerd, G E N I T A L   , es war doch schon etwas dunkel   , hätte nicht gedacht, dass unsere Winterkleidung so lustig aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (27. November 2005)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Habe das Gruppenfoto von gestern noch ein wenig nacharbeiten können. Das Ergebnis ist allerdings seltsam.     Werde morgen einmal meine Kamera checken lassen.
> 
> Gerd



Wer hat denn auf meinem Fahrrädchen gesessen!  

Ich glaube da hilft nur noch ein Umtausch der Cam.


----------



## RS-Hunter (27. November 2005)

Hallo Miteinander,

hatte mit XCRacer schon mal drüber gemailt. Kommenden Samstag findet in Fronhoven bei Rinkens eine Aprés-Ski Party statt. Vielleicht hat noch jemand Lust dorthin mitzugehen. Latürnich mit Begleitung, falls diese auch Lust hat.

Übrigens, wie jede richtige Aprés-Ski Party findet auch diese draussen im Biergarten statt, also schön warm anziehen. Evtl. könnnte man mem Rad dort hin rollen, gibt's auch noch ein paar Punkte   .

Also einfach melden!


----------



## HolyBen (28. November 2005)

Wer hat noch nicht, wer will nochmal:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1704

Eintragen, marsch, marsch.    


@Georg: Samstag abend geht bei mir leider nicht.


----------



## IB39 (28. November 2005)

Hallo Leut's  ,

@Bernd,   jou, bin auch dabei    

Husten und Schnuppen ist so gut wie weg, freu mich schon    

Gruß Ingo


----------



## HolyBen (28. November 2005)

IB39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leut's  ,
> 
> @Bernd,   jou, bin auch dabei
> 
> ...



Irgendwie ist meine erste Antwort wech ... also nochmal:

@ Ingo: klasse   
@ Thorsten: fahrn wir mit dem Radl zum Treffpunkt   
@ Pascal: na, wie schauts aus ? Am Mittwoch schnell ne Überstunde und rauf aufs Rad


----------



## Cheng (28. November 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> @ Thorsten: fahrn wir mit dem Radl zum Treffpunkt



Sicher, Sicher.

Wenn wir uns gegen 18:20 am Toyota Koch treffen sollten wir pünktlich am Treffpunkt sein.

Ich hoffe Christian kann die Tour auf ca: 2,5Std. begrenzen, damit die Lamoen uns auch noch bis nach Hause bringen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (28. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir uns gegen 18:20 am Toyota Koch treffen sollten wir pünktlich am Treffpunkt sein.


Gut, dann haben wir mehr als genug Zeit. 
Wir müssen nur unsere Akkus beobachten. 
Ich werde auch mal eine Helmfunzel mitnehmen, reicht für die Straße.


----------



## IB39 (28. November 2005)

Hallo Leut's   ,

mit den 3 Stunden habe ich auch so meine Bedenken  

wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche ist ab 2,5 h meine EVO schon sehr am Ende

na mal schaun

Gruß Ingo


----------



## PacMan (28. November 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> @ Pascal: na, wie schauts aus ? Am Mittwoch schnell ne Überstunde und rauf aufs Rad


Ach was bin ich froh, dass ich...
1. kein Licht am Bike habe
2. am Mittwoch schon was anderes vor habe (Marillion-Konzert)
...ich also überhaupt kein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben brauch, wenn ich am Mittwoch nicht mitfahre!  
Aber ich wünsch euch viel Spass!


----------



## rpo35 (28. November 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> ...dass ich...am Mittwoch schon was anderes vor habe (Marillion-Konzert)...


----------



## rpo35 (28. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher, Sicher.
> 
> Wenn wir uns gegen 18:20 am Toyota Koch treffen sollten wir pünktlich am Treffpunkt sein.
> 
> Ich hoffe Christian kann die Tour auf ca: 2,5Std. begrenzen, damit die Lamoen uns auch noch bis nach Hause bringen!


Wenn mein Rücken mitspielt, bin ich auch um 18:20 da ! Für An- und Rückfahrt sollte die Stirnlampe genügen 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## cyberp (28. November 2005)

Hey, wo kommen den die ganzen Mitfahrer auf einmal her    ? Also die Tour ist recht variabel und lässt sich gut verkürzen. Sollte also kein Problem sein mit der Beleuchtung. Dann freue ich mich auf Mittwoch   

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Cheng (29. November 2005)

Na also Christian,

wie hat rpo letzte Woche noch geschrieben?  


			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Durchhalten !
> Grüsse
> Ralph


----------



## RS-Hunter (29. November 2005)

Kann Mittwoch leider nicht    ...

muss abends gezwungener Massen das Me(e)hrgänge-Menu schmecken lassen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

Viel Spass


----------



## Cheng (29. November 2005)

Zu kommenden Samstag kann ich noch nicht sagen ob ich fahren kann oder nicht. Könnte mich höchstens spontan eintragen wenn jemand anders die Tour einträgt!

Aber hier gibt den wöchentlichen Freitag Nacht Late-Night-Ride!

Das Wetter soll stabiler werden!


----------



## XCRacer (30. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Aber hier gibt den wöchentlichen Freitag Nacht Late-Night-Ride!


Diesmal ganz sicher! Ich hab was gut zumachen. Gesoffen Getrunken wird bei mir!

PS: Pfeffe hat Geburtstag!  GLÜCKWUNSCH! Lebt der eigentlich noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (30. November 2005)

Bin gerade die Tür zu Hause rein gekommen, bitte 5min. länger warten.

Bis gleich!


----------



## rpo35 (30. November 2005)

Nabend,

hab's leider verpasst mich abzumelden. Habe meinem Kreuz noch Schonung bis mindestens Sonntag verordnet. Bis dahin nur Hometraining ohne Erschütterungen auf den Trails...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IB39 (30. November 2005)

Hallo Leut's   

so ich bin auch wieder da, frisch geduscht   

war wieder mal klasse mit euch     



> 30.11.2005, Rec-Zeit 2:29:45, Strecke 35,56 km, Fahrzeit 2:15:20


das sind dank der 20 Sekunden   9 WP Punkte 

so und nun ins Bett

allen eine gute Nacht 
Ingo


----------



## XCRacer (30. November 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe meinem Kreuz noch Schonung bis mindestens Sonntag verordnet.


Du meintest sicherlich Kräfte tanken für morgen


----------



## rpo35 (30. November 2005)

Jep, morgen ist für mich Ruhetag......
Nee im ernst, meinem Rücken geht's noch nicht viel besser......aber das wird schon wieder !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## cyberp (1. Dezember 2005)

Ralph. Feier schön und lass Dich gut beschenken


----------



## Cheng (1. Dezember 2005)

Vielen Dank an Christian für das schöne guiding am gestrigen abend, hat mir sehr gut gefallen und am Ende waren es doch fast 50km. Sollten wir noch einmal machen!  

Nachträglich gratuliere ich natürlich auch Pfeffe zu seinem Geburtstag, lass Dich noch einmal blicken, die Glühweinsaison fängt wieder an   


Alles Gute auch an Ralph, lass es Dir heute gut gehen und schone Deinen Rücken, beim nächsten NR in Alsdorf bist Du dabei!   

Eine traurige Nachriicht habe ich aber auch zu vermelden, leider hat sich gestern mein Sattel verabschiedet, eine Strebe ist gebrochen und ich hatte eine leichte Neigung nach links. Soll ich mir einen neuen Sattel oder ein neues Rad zulegen?  , oder abnehemen


----------



## cyberp (1. Dezember 2005)

Kurze und knappe Zusammenfassung des Nightride:
Gestern trafen sich Cheng(Thorsten), HolyBen(Bernd), Talybont(Armin), IB39(Ingo) und cyberp(Christian) zu einem Nightride durch Broichbachtal und Wurmtal.
Start war das Industriegebiet Carl-Zeiss-Straße. Von hier ging es duch den Kellersbergerwald Richtung Tierpark. Hier hatten die Waldarbeiter mal wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet   und den Boden richtig aufgewühlt. Das nasse Wetter tat sein übriges und so waren die ersten Meter eine ungeplante Schlammschlacht   . Weiter ging es über einige Trails nach Herzogenrath. Ab hier durch das Wurmtal bis Burg Wilhelmstein. Ab hier machten wir uns wieder auf den Rückweg und fuhren über WAB und Straße über Herzogenrath gen Heimat. In Busch trennten sich IB39 und Talybont um den Heimweg anzutreten. Der Rest fuhr weiter nach Alsdorf. Kurzer Stop am Schaufenster von BestBike, wo Thorsten und Bernd über rosa Kinderräder von Specialized fachsimpelten   . Weiter ging es über dir Straße bis Hoengen. Cheng und HolyBen traten den Heimweg nach Eschweiler an und cyberp den kürzeren Weg nach Bettendorf.

Die restlichen Facts:
ca. 33 Kilometer (je nach An- und Abfahrtsweg bei den meisten mehr)
Höhenmeter ???   
Ein kaputter Sattel
viele dreckige MTBs  
8 und mehr WP Punkte


----------



## GeJott (1. Dezember 2005)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Ralph    und Deinem Rücken gute Besserung !!

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (1. Dezember 2005)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch Ralph    und Deinem Rücken gute Besserung !!



Hi Ralph,

schliesse mich den Glückwünschen der anderen ebenfalls an.

Grüsse


----------



## Deleted 18539 (1. Dezember 2005)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch Ralph    und Deinem Rücken gute Besserung !!



dto. dem möchte ich nichts hinzufügen   

Woher die Rückenschmerzen ? Zuviel Spinning    

VG

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (1. Dezember 2005)

Auch von mir alles Gute an den 1.Vorsitzenden des WBTS-Ältestenrat!  

@Cheng: Falls du kurzfristig einen Sattel brauchst, ich habe bestimmt noch irgendwo einen rum fliegen.


----------



## rpo35 (1. Dezember 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> dto. dem möchte ich nichts hinzufügen
> 
> Woher die Rückenschmerzen ? Zuviel Spinning
> 
> ...


Nee, zu lange kein gezieltes Bauch- und Rückentraining mehr. Das rächt sich auf die Dauer... 
Einen herzlichen Dank für die lieben Grüsse an alle !!!!!!!!! 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTBScout (2. Dezember 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Zu kommenden Samstag kann ich noch nicht sagen ob ich fahren kann oder nicht. Könnte mich höchstens spontan eintragen wenn jemand anders die Tour einträgt!
> 
> Aber hier gibt den wöchentlichen Freitag Nacht Late-Night-Ride!
> 
> Das Wetter soll stabiler werden!


Ich hab noch ne echt goile Kopflampe auftreiben können mit "irrer"! Leuchtkraft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Mal sehen wie weit ich damit komme. Ich werde mal mein Glück versuchen, denn ich brauch noch dringend 5 Punkte um die 100 voll zu machen.

Also bis gleich.
Marcel.

Nachtrag. Der Chill-Out kann gerne bei mir stattfinden. Getränke sind vorhanden, Hütte ist beleuchtet und beheizbar


----------



## Cheng (2. Dezember 2005)

Da sich hier für morgen nichts tut, mache ich einfach mal ein bisschen Werbung für unsere Mausbacher Kollegen.
Gejott hat eine Tour ab 13:00 ab Mausbach durch die heimichen Wälder ausgeschriebn.  !

Anmelden könnt Ihr Euch hier!!!!!!!!!!! 

Bei mir geht morgen sicher nichts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (2. Dezember 2005)

Ich werde morgen zwar radeln, wird aber eher vormittags sein.

@Marcel: Wir sollten uns besser absprechen. Der Wintergarten meiner Eltern wird ebenfalls automatisch (Papa) beheizt. 

Was denn jetzt? Bei dir? Ich kann ja was zum Knabbern mit bringen.


----------



## MTBScout (2. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde morgen zwar radeln, wird aber eher vormittags sein.
> 
> @Marcel: Wir sollten uns besser absprechen. Der Wintergarten meiner Eltern wird ebenfalls automatisch (Papa) beheizt.
> 
> Was denn jetzt? Bei dir? Ich kann ja was zum Knabbern mit bringen.




Können wir ja gleich spontan entscheiden. Mir ist es egal. Aber was zu knabbern wäre nicht schlecht.
Ich bin übrigens auch daran interesiert morgens zu fahren, nachmittags soll es regnen. Mach mal einen Terminvorschlag, ich könnte ab 10 Uhr

Marcel


----------



## XCRacer (2. Dezember 2005)

Ich warte noch auf einen Anruf wg morgen. Reden wir gleich drüber.


----------



## MTBScout (2. Dezember 2005)

ich mach mich mal auf den weg, muß ja mal meine "lampe" teste


----------



## HolyBen (2. Dezember 2005)

Halli hallo hallöle,

wenn morgen was stattfindet,fahre ich mit. Wenn es morgens ist, für mich um so besser, wenn mittags kann Thorsten ja vielleicht doch mit.
Wir können von mir aus auch gern zu den Mausbachern fahren oder uns unterwegs irgendwo mit den Jungs treffen.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## GeJott (3. Dezember 2005)

@ cheng
Danke für die Werbung !!!!  



			
				HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können von mir aus auch gern zu den Mausbachern fahren oder uns unterwegs irgendwo mit den Jungs treffen.



Was haltet Ihr von 13:45 auf der WBTS-Mauer ??

Gerd


----------



## HolyBen (3. Dezember 2005)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> @ cheng
> Danke für die Werbung !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Gerd,

ich bin dabei und vielleicht kommt noch der ein oder andere Omerbacher mit.

Falls also einer von Eschweiler aus Richtung WBTS starten will: lasst es mich wissen !!

Gruß
Bernd

*Jetzt kommt doch noch der Termin für Vormittags: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1770 
Da die Zeit besser in meinen Tagesablauf passt, werde ich doch nicht von der WBTS aus mitfahren.   
Sorry, aber wir sehen uns bestimmt nochmal !  *


----------



## Cheng (3. Dezember 2005)

Hy Jungs,

komme gerade von unserem freitaglichen NR zurück, oder war es doch eher ein Besäufn....?

Wie ich es eben mitbekommen habe trägt Marcel gleich noch einen Termin für 10:00 Uhr ein. Ich fahre morgen auf keinen Fall, werde am Sonntag touren.

Jetzt duschen und nach 2 Flaschen Bier und einer Kanne Glühwein ins Bett!  

Danke an MTB-Scout für die Bewirtung und die warme Hütte und an René für die Verpflegung!


----------



## MTBScout (3. Dezember 2005)

Termin ist drin, guckst du hier Termin 

Gemütliche Runde um die WBTS ohne viel Technik..
Also genau das Richtigte für alle Frühaufsteher oder Nachteulen.

Marcel.


----------



## HolyBen (3. Dezember 2005)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Termin ist drin, guckst du hier Termin
> 
> *Gemütliche Runde um die WBTS* ohne viel Technik..
> Also genau das Richtigte für alle Frühaufsteher oder Nachteulen.
> ...


So, bevor ich mich und danach mein Rad pflege hier meine gesammelten Daten zur heutigen Session mit Marcel und René:

wie angekündigt wurde es eine "gemütliche Runde":

Distanz:           59,66 km
Höhenmeter:     643
Schnitt:           20,51 km/h
Fahrzeit:          2 Std. 54 min (netto)

alles incl. An- und Abfahrt .

Ich hoffe einer der beiden Mitfahrer verrät, wo wir überall waren, ich könnte es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (3. Dezember 2005)

Guckst du hier: http://xcracer.xc.ohost.de/xcr_ohost/051203/html_dia/default-1.html


----------



## talybont (3. Dezember 2005)

Moin,

habe heute die fehlenden Abschnitte der Tour vor 2 Wochen mit Christian und Georg gefahren --> Brunssumer Heide und Teverener Heide. Richtig schön und garnicht so matschig.

cu,
Armin


----------



## HolyBen (4. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Leuts,  

nachdem in den letzten Tagen viele Touren mit kleineren Gruppen stattfanden, vermisse ich nochmal eine Tour mit allen Ombas oder auch mit anderen MTB´lern aus der Umgebung.

Dabei sollten Tempo und Streckenführung so gewählt werden, dass alle die Chance haben mitzufahren (da sind unsere Premiumguides gefordert).

Schreibt doch mal, wer nächsten Samstag Lust und Zeit hat und zu welcher Uhrzeit der Start sein soll.

Eintragen kann man den Termin dann nach Absprache der Startzeit (einfach wann am meisten können) und ein Abschluss mit Glühwein wäre bei entsprechendem Wetter auf dem E´ler Weihnachtsmarkt denkbar.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß
Bernd


----------



## RS-Hunter (4. Dezember 2005)

Tach auch, bin gerade aufgewacht    und habe etwas Zeit um eine kleine Runde zu drehen. Wer Lust und Zeit hat. Termin


----------



## RS-Hunter (4. Dezember 2005)

und tschüss


----------



## cyberp (6. Dezember 2005)

Bevor der Fred noch auf die zweite Seite rutscht...
Bike aufrüsten mal anders


----------



## XCRacer (7. Dezember 2005)

"Schwäbisches Tagblatt"! - Wo treibst du dich rum?


----------



## cyberp (7. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> "Schwäbisches Tagblatt"! - Wo treibst du dich rum?


In der Newsgroup de.rec.fahrrad


----------



## HolyBen (8. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Omba, Friends & Co.,

morgen und übermorgen bin ich nicht im Lande und kann erst am Sonntag wieder biken.

Wer Lust und Laune hat, kann gerne mitfahren:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1795

Bei Startzeit 10.00 Uhr Röhe wäre ich 10.10 Uhr in Dürwiß und ungefähr 10.20 Uhr am Treffpunkt Omerbach.

Bess demnäx
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (9. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1795


Merke ich mir mal vor.

Heute Abend nix Nightride? Ich kann leider nicht. Muß zur Knechtanstallt.

Was ist mit Samstag? Ab 13Uhr stehe ich für sämtliche Schandtaten zur Verfügung 

Grüüüße und gute N8


----------



## cyberp (9. Dezember 2005)

Wie schauts mit dem freitäglichen Nightride aus ?


----------



## XCRacer (9. Dezember 2005)

Da es ja offenbar bis jetzt keinen Termin für morgen gibt, schlage ich Treffpunkt Omerbach 13:15 Uhr vor. Tourdauer ca. 3 Stunden Fahrzeit.
Klickst du hier!


----------



## cyberp (9. Dezember 2005)

Habe mich mal für morgen eingetragen. Könnte aber sein, dass ich kurzfristig zwecks Wohnungssuche absagen muss.


----------



## Cheng (9. Dezember 2005)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schauts mit dem freitäglichen Nightride aus ?



Sorry, aber heute gibt es keinen NR, war eine sehr anstrengende Woche. Ich habe doch etwas Schlaf nachzuholen damit ich morgen um 13:05 Uhr pünktlich zum Treffpunkt erscheinen kann. Auch das hat sich gerade erst ergeben!

@XCRacer: Danke das Du mir 5min. mehr gegeben hast!  Aber dafür muss ich 5 min. schneller am Omerbach sein.


----------



## Cheng (9. Dezember 2005)

Ich hoffe das Ziel ist diesmal der Eschweiler Weihnachtsmarkt an der Glühweinbude!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (9. Dezember 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe das Ziel ist diesmal der Eschweiler Weihnachtsmarkt an der Glühweinbude!


OK! Dann lade ich den Akku auf


----------



## GeJott (10. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Da es ja offenbar bis jetzt keinen Termin für morgen gibt, schlage ich Treffpunkt Omerbach 13:15 Uhr vor. Tourdauer ca. 3 Stunden Fahrzeit.
> Klickst du hier!



Moin Rene

Habe einen Termin ab Mausbach eingestellt. Können wir uns irgendwo treffen ??

Gerd


----------



## Cheng (10. Dezember 2005)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Rene
> 
> Habe einen Termin ab Mausbach eingestellt. Können wir uns irgendwo treffen ??
> 
> Gerd



Hy Gerd,

ich kann zwar nicht für René sprechen, aber ich glaube 13:50 Uhr am WBTS Unterstand sollte OK sein.
René hatte Nachtschicht und schläft sicher noch, kann sein das er sich erst kurz vor der Abfahrt melden wird!

Dann bis später und immer schön Kette links!  Es ist ja Winter!


----------



## XCRacer (10. Dezember 2005)

Jau, können wir machen. Aber ich mache heute nichts Wildes. Bin böse erkältet und werde daher nur ganz locker fahren. Da wird der Thorsten sich freuen


----------



## Cheng (10. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Jau, können wir machen. Aber ich mache heute nichts Wildes. Bin böse erkältet und werde daher nur ganz locker fahren. Da wird der Thorsten sich freuen


----------



## GeJott (10. Dezember 2005)

OK 13:50 WBTS geht klar !!

Gerd


----------



## rpo35 (10. Dezember 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

>


Selten soviel Begeisterung für eine Erkältung gesehen... Gute Besserung René !


----------



## MTBScout (10. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Omba, Friends & Co.,
> 
> morgen und übermorgen bin ich nicht im Lande und kann erst am Sonntag wieder biken.
> 
> ...



Bin mit dabei, die anderen haben sich ja schon heute ausgtobt   
Wenn keiner mehr mitfährt würde ich vorschlagen wir treffen uns bei dir und probieren mal, was zwei Nachwuchs-Guide's so alles zu Stande bringen.
Tel. nicht vergessen, um eventuell Hilfe anzufordern wenn es heißt "wo sind wir eigentlich"  

Ich hoffe ich finde dein Haus noch???

M.


----------



## HolyBen (10. Dezember 2005)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mit dabei, die anderen haben sich ja schon heute ausgtobt
> Wenn keiner mehr mitfährt würde ich vorschlagen wir treffen uns bei dir und probieren mal, was zwei Nachwuchs-Guide's so alles zu Stande bringen.
> Tel. nicht vergessen, um eventuell Hilfe anzufordern wenn es heißt "wo sind wir eigentlich"
> 
> ...


Hallo Marcel.

Ich fahre eh über Dürwiß, so dass wir uns am besten an der Star Tankstelle treffen (so gegen 10.10 Uhr).

Ich war heute mit der Familie auf dem Eschweiler Weihnachtsmarkt und habe noch ein paar Überraschungsgäste für morgen gefunden.   







Gruß
Bernd


----------



## MTBScout (10. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marcel.
> 
> Ich fahre eh über Dürwiß, so dass wir uns am besten an der Star Tankstelle treffen (so gegen 10.10 Uhr).
> 
> ...



OK.
Dann bis morgen. Bin mal auf die "Überaschungsfahrer" gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (10. Dezember 2005)

so ihr lieben,

wünsche euch morgen viel spass. werde dann an euch denken, wenn ich gegen 10:00 Uhr aus dem Flieger steige.   

bis die Tage. Cu


----------



## Cheng (10. Dezember 2005)

Ich wünsche Euch morgen früh auch soviel Spass wie den, den wir heute hatten.
Schöne Tour mit den Mausbachern, echt klasse Leute  , fuhren wir auf direktem Weg zum sagenhaft schönen   Weihnachtsmarkt nach Eschweiler.

Dort genemigten wir uns dann zwei Tassen Glühwein!

Die erste Tasse !





und nach der letzten sind wir dann doch besser nach Hause gefahren!  






Sorry René, aber ich konnte nicht anders!

Alle Bilder gibt es dann noch hier!!!!

Bericht hoffe ich von René, oder morgen bei Gejott schauen


----------



## XCRacer (11. Dezember 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Tour mit den Mausbachern, echt klasse Leute  , fuhren wir auf direktem Weg zum sagenhaft schönen   Weihnachtsmarkt nach Eschweiler.
> 
> Dort genemigten wir uns dann zwei Tassen Glühwein!


Kann ich mich nur anschließen. Bericht kann Gerd schreiben. Ich bin absolut nicht fit! Habe kaum ein Auge zugemacht, diese Nacht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Werde auch gleich nicht mit fahren.* Möchte jetzt erstmal meine Erkältung abheilen lassen, denn in einer Woche habe ich Urlaub und dann muß ich ja wieder fit sein!

Und nicht das jemand meint, es hätte für JEDEN zwei Tassen Glühwein gegeben. Wir haben uns zu fünft zwei Tassen GETEILT. ...Sind ja Sportler...


----------



## HolyBen (11. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Und nicht das jemand meint, es hätte für JEDEN zwei Tassen Glühwein gegeben. Wir haben uns zu fünft zwei Tassen GETEILT. ...Sind ja Sportler...



Na ja, ich glaube die richtige Version lautet: Jeder hat fünf Tassen geschlürft.   

Gute Besserung René !
Und die Smilies wegen des jetzt zu erwartenden moderaten Tempos spare ich mir ....


----------



## HolyBen (11. Dezember 2005)

So, nach einer schönen Runde mit Claudia und Marcel hier vorab schon mal die Daten (Starthöhe nicht so ernst nehmen):


----------



## MTBScout (11. Dezember 2005)

So dann mal endlich den Bericht der Unguided-Tour schreiben.

Los gings um 10 Uhr ab HolyBen's Domizil (hoffentlich hat keiner am ursprünglich vereinbarten Treffpunkt Star-Tankstelle Dürwiß gewartet, wenn ja, nächstes mal besser eintragen   
Da noch 20 min bis zum Treffpunkt Omerbach Zeit waren, haben wir eben noch den Anstieg zum Hohen-Stein mitgenommen.
Pünktlich am Omerbach angekommen wartete schon Claudia, die sich mit Luft-pumpen in der Zwischenzeit warmgehalten hat.

Aufgrund der mangelnden Auswahl an Tourführern habe ich als Einäugiger unter den Blinden mal versucht die Guide-Rolle so gut wie möglich auszufüllen. 
Also ab den Omerbach entlang, oberhalb des Korkus und dann weiter Richtung Laufenburg die HolyBen unbedingt einmal sehen wollte (Foto kommt vielleicht noch).
Anschließend die Biege links den ersten Trial herunter und dann durch den Wald bis zum Abzweig Generalsweg wo erst mal das Rad von Claudia untersucht werden mußte. Ein Knacken im Lenker wurde nach kurzer Beratung (alle schauten sich Ahnungslos an) doch ziemlich Fachgerecht durch HolyBen im Handumdrehen behoben. Wozu ein Anfänger-Schrauberkurs bei Georg doch alles gut sein kann. Die Meinung zwischen mir und Bernd war einhellig: RS-Hunter muß mal einen Winter-Schrauber-Kurs für Anfänger anbieten. Mach mal einen Termin Georg  , Interesenten gibt es bestimmt genug.
Nachdem alles in wieder in bester Ordnung war ging es den Generalsweg hinunter. Einige mehr oder weniger gefrorene Trials später ging es dann recht Steil hoch Richtung Rennweg den wir dann etwas außer Atem auch erreicht haben. Für eine Runde um die WBTS war nun aber keine Zeit mehr, also Richtung Heimat wobei HolyBen unbedingt den RS-Hunter-Trial runter nach Schevenhütte fahren wollte. Gesagt getan, so konnten wir noch etwas Technik üben.
In Schevenhütte haben wir dann noch zwecks Wärmezufuhr den Weg hoch Richtung Wolfsfarm eingeschlagen, an dessen Pforte wir dann auch noch mal kurz Rast gemacht haben (Foto ebenfalls noch von Ben).
Der Heimweg war dann wegen Zeitmangels recht zügig, Gressenich, Werth, und den Waldweg oberhalb von Bergrath entlang.
Dort angekommen verabschiedete sich dann Claudia und Bernd und ich fuhren Richtung Röhe wo mir dann 300 Meter von Bernd entfernt die Luft ausging, allerdings die aus meinem Reifen.
Also mußte dann doch kurz bei Bernd eingekehrt werden um den Reifen zu tauschen und dabei noch eine kleine Stärkung für den Heimweg mit zu nehmen.
Alles in allem ne schöne ruhige Tour bei prima Wetter und noch auszuhaltenden Temperaturen. Bilder kommen wie gesagt vielleicht noch von HolyBen.

Marcel.


----------



## RS-Hunter (11. Dezember 2005)

Nabend Zusammen,

schönen Gruss aus Termoli, bin pünktlich heute morgen mit'm Flieger gen Süden. Und was soll ich sagen, das Wetter hier so besch ... eiden, dass sämtliche Strassen unter Wasser stehen, die See völlig rauh ist. Da hilft auch kein Zimmer mit Meerblick   .

Der Flieder war auch noch fast komplett ausgebucht.    Ich frag mich was die ganzen Italiener in Deutschland gemacht haben? Dicke Einkaufstüten usw. Und dann sitzt auch noch "Ich-hab-da-schon-mal-was-vorbereitet" Jean Pütz im Flieger. Zum Glück hat er mich nicht erkannt.    Ich hasse diese kreischenden Groupies!    

@ HolyBen: ich dacht ihr wörd um die WBTS und nicht durch gefahren!?    -200 hm!!

@ XCRacer: wenn man so aussieht um 100 % CE-Conform zu sein?!   Dann würd ich mir echt sorgen machen.   

Übrigens was heisst hier eigentlich "100 % CE-Conform"?
 - CE-Konformität bedeutet: uneingeschränkte Funktion der Anlage ohne Schnittstellen (Signalaustausch) zu weiteren (bauseitigen) Anlagen. Ansonsten bedarf es einer CE-Konformitätserklärung einer übergeordneten Stelle. 
Auf den Mensch oder Dich bezogen hiesse das: Ohne Signalaustausch mit weiteren (weiblichen) Individien ist eine CE Konformitätserklärung möglich. Sollte es jedoch zum Signalaustausch    kommen, kann von dir nur eine erweiterte Herstellererklärung abgegeben werden. Von übergeordneter Stelle (Mama und Papa oder Schwiegermama und -papa) müsste dann für die Verkettete-Anlage die Konformitätserklärung abgegeben werden.   

Alles klar??? So ist das halt mit den europäischen Gesetzen.   

cu


----------



## Cheng (11. Dezember 2005)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ein Knacken im Lenker wurde nach kurzer Beratung (alle schauten sich Ahnungslos an) doch ziemlich Fachgerecht durch HolyBen im Handumdrehen behoben.
> Marcel.



Wer hat eigentlich gestern abend am Weihnachtsmarkt nach 5 Glühwein an Claudias Bike rumgeschraubt?


----------



## RS-Hunter (11. Dezember 2005)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund der mangelnden Auswahl an Tourführern habe ich als Einäugiger unter den Blinden mal versucht die Guide-Rolle so gut wie möglich auszufüllen.


  


			
				MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ein Knacken im Lenker wurde nach kurzer Beratung (alle schauten sich Ahnungslos an) doch ziemlich Fachgerecht durch HolyBen im Handumdrehen behoben. Wozu ein Anfänger-Schrauberkurs bei Georg doch alles gut sein kann. Die Meinung zwischen mir und Bernd war einhellig: RS-Hunter muß mal einen Winter-Schrauber-Kurs für Anfänger anbieten. Mach mal einen Termin Georg  , Interesenten gibt es bestimmt genug.



Wozu doch so ein / zwei Abende in der Schraubergarage so alles gut sein können.   

Da lass ich mich doch nicht lange Bitten: Termin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (11. Dezember 2005)

Du solltest das "ev." aus der Beschreibung nehmen!


----------



## XCRacer (11. Dezember 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> @ XCRacer: wenn man so aussieht um 100 % CE-Conform zu sein?!   Dann würd ich mir echt sorgen machen.


Mein USP-Stick (Universal Serial Pe...) passt in jedem Port! Also ist bei mir die Konformität gegeben


----------



## RS-Hunter (11. Dezember 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Du solltest das "ev." aus der Beschreibung nehmen!


 waroum???


----------



## Cheng (11. Dezember 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> waroum???





> Evtl. gibt's auch noch was zum Aufwärmen. ;-)



darum!


----------



## RS-Hunter (11. Dezember 2005)

mal gucken; so jetzt muss ich aber schlafen, habe die letzte Nacht auch nicht viel Schlaf gehabt.


----------



## MTBScout (11. Dezember 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Da lass ich mich doch nicht lange Bitten: Termin



Der Termin ist ja gut gewählt. Vielleicht sehen wir ja das Christkind unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (11. Dezember 2005)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Der Termin ist ja gut gewählt. Vielleicht sehen wir ja das Christkind unterwegs.



Aber schön leise sein ... ich frag' mich nur, habt ihr nichts besseres sonntags abends vor, als euch bei solchen touren anzumelden???

P.S.: bei dem zum Aufwärmen dachte ich so an einen angewärmten Schraubschlüssel, Inbus oder Schraubendreher ...  

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTBScout (12. Dezember 2005)

Ich hab schon einen aktuellen Themenvorschlag für den Night-Schraub.
Batterienwechsel an einen HAC4-Tacho


----------



## Cheng (12. Dezember 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu doch so ein / zwei Abende in der Schraubergarage so alles gut sein können.
> 
> Da lass ich mich doch nicht lange Bitten: Termin



Bei der Masse an Einträgen sollte man überlegen den Termin als sehr pünktliche Weihnachtsfeier umzubenennen! 
Ich lasse den Glühwein springen! 

Aber vorher wird gefahren, für der Pokal! Ne?


----------



## HolyBen (12. Dezember 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Masse an Einträgen sollte man überlegen den Termin als sehr pünktliche Weihnachtsfeier umzubenennen!
> Ich lasse den Glühwein springen!
> 
> Aber vorher wird gefahren, für der Pokal! Ne?


Gute Idee !!

Und klar müssen wir vorher Punkte einfahren. 
Zwar sind die WBTS´ler uneinholbar; ich will auch nur mehr Punkte haben als unser Simulant:






Wobei ich mich bei dem Bild ernsthaft frage, ob die Vogelgrippe nicht doch schon in Eschweiler ist ....


----------



## HolyBen (12. Dezember 2005)

Und 1x Reklame

Wenn das Wetter halbwegs mitspielt bin ich dabei. 


Gibt wieder Punkte für s.o.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (12. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei ich mich bei dem Bild ernsthaft frage, ob die Vogelgrippe nicht doch schon in Eschweiler ist ....



       

Obwohl. Ich denke da eher an Rinderwahn. Mal die aktuellen Nachrichten hören


----------



## cyberp (12. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Und 1x Reklame
> 
> Wenn das Wetter halbwegs mitspielt bin ich dabei.
> 
> ...


Nicht geschockt von den Schlammmassen bei der letzten Tour?  
Wird morgen kaum besser  , aber mein Rad ist ja eh noch nicht geputzt


----------



## XCRacer (12. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei ich mich bei dem Bild ernsthaft frage, ob die Vogelgrippe nicht doch schon in Eschweiler ist ....


Immerhin war ich als einziger noch nüchtern...


----------



## HolyBen (13. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Immerhin war ich als einziger noch nüchtern...


Na klar, ich glaub ja auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann .....


----------



## cyberp (13. Dezember 2005)

Heute trafen sich HolyBen (Bernd) und cyberp zu einem Nightride in Alsdorf. Der Anfang war wie beim letzten Mal eine feine Schlammschlacht  , aber dann ging es über Ofden zu den Trails Richtung Tierpark. Da habe ich extra für den Bernd ein paar neue Wege (im Vergleich zum ersten Nightride) ausgepackt, aber das wäre gar nicht nötig gewesen:
O-Ton Bernd: "Für mich ist jeder Weg neu"   

Weiter ging es nach Herzogenrath, dann diesmal entgegengesetzt der letzten Tour erst durch den Wald nach Bardenberg, Burg Wilhelmstein, Alte Mühle, und dann auf der anderen Seite wieder zurück bis Herzogenrath und über WAB bis Alsdorf. Hier trennten sich unsere Wege, Bernd trat den Heimweg nach Eschweiler an und ich habe meinem Rad endlich mal eine Wäsche gegönnt   .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (14. Dezember 2005)

Und hier mein Feedback:

Wieder mal eine schöne Tour mit vielen neuen Wegen.   

Das Tempo war für mich genau richtig, nicht  zu langsam und nicht zu schnell.

Für einen Nightride reicht mir auch der Schwierigkeitsgrad der Trails rund um Alsdorf vollkommen aus.


----------



## MTBScout (15. Dezember 2005)

Mein "Nacht-Sicht-Gerät" ist in greifbarer Nähe   
Also setz ich mal in weiser Vorraussicht einen Night-Ride für Freitag rein.
Einkehr kann gerne wieder bei mir stattfinden.

Marcel.


----------



## XCRacer (15. Dezember 2005)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Night-Ride Freitag


21:30Uhr? Wer ist denn schon so früh wach?

Ich denke, ich bin dabei. Trage mich aber noch nicht ein, da ich eventuell noch was anderes vor habe.

Grüüüße


----------



## HolyBen (15. Dezember 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

irgendwie geht es mir gar nicht gut:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 .

Falls es bis morgen Abend besser wird, bin ich dabei.

Schließlich haben der liebe René und ich gleichviel Punkte und das soll zumindest  so bleiben.


----------



## XCRacer (15. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Schließlich haben der liebe René und ich gleichviel Punkte und das soll zumindest  so bleiben.


Is war?! Habe ich noch gar nicht nach gesehen.
Und warum fährst du immer hinterher, wenn du gleich viel trainierst? 

Ich bin sehr warscheinlich morgen abend doch nicht dabei.
Ich fahre nach Himmi, wie es ausschaut


----------



## cyberp (15. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin sehr warscheinlich morgen abend doch nicht dabei.
> Ich fahre nach Himmi, wie es ausschaut


Wie so früh schon nach Himmerich?


----------



## XCRacer (15. Dezember 2005)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> Wie so früh schon nach Himmerich?


Ja, als Aufsicht. Der Jung' muß ja um 0:00Uhr wieder da raus (Jugendschutzgesetz)


----------



## Cheng (15. Dezember 2005)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Mein "Nacht-Sicht-Gerät" ist in greifbarer Nähe
> Marcel.



Was heisst das denn jetzt genau? Claudia Ihr Gerät   auch?


----------



## XCRacer (15. Dezember 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Was heisst das denn jetzt genau? Claudia Ihr Gerät   auch?


*RÄUSPER*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (16. Dezember 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Was heisst das denn jetzt genau? Claudia Ihr Gerät   auch?



Ja richtig - hat Markus denn sein "NACHTSICHT"-Gerät auch  ? 

Spass bei Seite, keine Eile Marcel


----------



## HolyBen (16. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Is war?! Habe ich noch gar nicht nach gesehen.
> Und warum fährst du immer hinterher, wenn du gleich viel trainierst?


Na warte ab, wenn ich die 10 Jahre Trainingsrückstand aufgeholt habe. 
Und überhaupt liegt ja alles nur am Fahrrad ....


----------



## RS-Hunter (16. Dezember 2005)

Sorry,

muss mich für heute abend leider wieder abmelden. Habe einen anderen Termin.

Apropros anderer Termin, da für morgen noch nichts eingetragen ist, mach ich das mal. Guckst Du.

Cu


----------



## Cheng (16. Dezember 2005)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Mein "Nacht-Sicht-Gerät" ist in greifbarer Nähe
> Also setz ich mal in weiser Vorraussicht einen Night-Ride für Freitag rein.
> Einkehr kann gerne wieder bei mir stattfinden.
> 
> Marcel.



Sorry Marcel,
bei mir geht heute auch leider nichts, muss morgen früh raus und ein wenig arbeiten gehen.

Wir sehen uns sicher morgen nachmitag zur Ombatour im Holyben und Cheng Tempo!


----------



## HolyBen (16. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

auch bei mir sieht es für heute schlecht aus. Der Fitnesstest auf der Rolle hat mich eben fast vom Rad fallen lassen. 
Zwei Tage auf dem Klo lassen nicht nur 3 Kilo verschwinden ...    

Morgen bin ich dabei, aber bitte so wie ausgeschrieben: 

Beschreibung	
HolyBen-taugliche Tour für jedermann

überwiegend WAB's

Start 13:00 Uhr ab Dürwiß;
Zustieg möglich Eschweiler Jülischerstr. 13:05 Uhr
oder Omerbach 13:15 Uhr.

im Anschluss Treffpunkt Glühweinstand Eschweiler X-mas-Markt.	
Dauer	2-3 Std. exkl. X-mas	
Kontakt	[email protected] 
Start	17.12.2005 13:00	
Tempo	langsam 
Schwierigkeitleicht


----------



## HolyBen (16. Dezember 2005)

Hier noch das Bild vom neuen Canyon XC7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (16. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch das Bild vom neuen Canyon XC7




Ja wann is et denn soweit?  

Woher hast Du die Bilder?


----------



## rpo35 (16. Dezember 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Ja wann is et denn soweit?  ...


Der Bikekauf ist heute so wichtig wie vor 30 Jahren das Kinderkriegen...


----------



## Cheng (16. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bikekauf ist heute so wichtig wie vor 30 Jahren das Kinderkriegen...


Wem sagst Du das, ich bin aber auch schon in den letzten sechs Wochen!


----------



## rpo35 (16. Dezember 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Wem sagst Du das, ich bin aber auch schon in den letzten sechs Wochen!


Und wer ist der Papa ?


----------



## HolyBen (17. Dezember 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Ja wann is et denn soweit?
> 
> Woher hast Du die Bilder?



Guten Tag,

ab heute stehen die neuen Canyon Kataloge als pdf auf unserer Homepage unter http://www.canyon.com/service/downloads_2006.html zum Download zu Ihrer Information bereit.

Man wird halt mit diesen Spammails überschüttet.     

Heute war ich erstmal für Sohnemann bei Bestbike das kleine Specialized kaufen. Kann ich am 23.12. abholen. 
Papa fährt dann wohl Anfang 2006 mal nach Koblenz.  Nur mal gucken ...


----------



## rpo35 (17. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ...Heute war ich erstmal für Sohnemann bei Bestbike das kleine Specialized kaufen. Kann ich am 23.12. abholen...


Och nee, geh doch zu Firebike, wie sich das gehört...

Guts Nächtle
Ralph


----------



## HolyBen (17. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Och nee, geh doch zu Firebike, wie sich das gehört...
> 
> Guts Nächtle
> Ralph


Roetgen ist so weit ....

Da wollt ich aber noch hin bevor ich nach Koblenz für das Canyon fahre. Vielleicht haben die was schönes für mich ......


----------



## MTBScout (17. Dezember 2005)

Nachtrag zum gestrigen Night-Ride.
Ich habe auf Grund des gestrigen "Massensterbens" einen kurze Runde um den Blausteinsee gedreht um das neue Licht zu testen. Test erfolgreich abgeschlossen.   und 3-Knight-Rider Punkte eingefahren.

Claudia,Markus: Ich hab leider nur noch eine Lampe ergattern können.
Markus: Kannst du vielleicht noch mal bei Zaffa fragen, vielleicht nimmst du ja doch seine Lampe. Ich würde zwar noch mal eine für 32,- bekommen aber dann müßtest du Sie in Aachen-Brand abholen. Kannst mir ja kurz bescheid geben wie wir es machen sollen.

Also bis gleich...
Marcel


----------



## Cheng (17. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Tag,
> Papa fährt dann wohl Anfang 2006 mal nach Koblenz.  Nur mal gucken ...



Das haben andere auch gesagt, nur mal gucken, frag rpo und m.....!  

bis später!


----------



## HolyBen (17. Dezember 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Das haben andere auch gesagt, nur mal gucken, frag rpo und m.....!
> 
> bis später!


Na rück schon mit der Sprache raus, was wird´s denn; Junge oder Mädchen - Quatsch ich meinte Hardtail oder Fully und dann wie groß, wie schwer und alles was man bei "Geburten" so wissen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (17. Dezember 2005)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich würde zwar noch mal eine für 32,- bekommen aber dann müßtest du Sie in Aachen-Brand abholen....


Das ist die Version mit Blei-Akku oder ? Bei Arnd gibts die Nipack-Ausführung für 59.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (17. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Na rück schon mit der Sprache raus, was wird´s denn; Junge oder Mädchen - Quatsch ich meinte Hardtail oder Fully und dann wie groß, wie schwer und alles was man bei "Geburten" so wissen muss.



Du musst ruhiger werden, ich bin es auch!  

Noch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XCRacer (17. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Na rück schon mit der Sprache raus, was wird´s denn...


Nach ein paar Glühweinchen ist er bestimmt gesprächiger


----------



## HolyBen (17. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Nach ein paar Glühweinchen ist er bestimmt gesprächiger


Dann nimm ich ein paar Euronen mehr mit, zum Zunge lösen.   
Nur nich zuviel, dann versteht man nix mehr ....


----------



## XCRacer (17. Dezember 2005)

Bilder hier!

Loddatei unten

Bericht: später von mir, oder gleich von Georg


----------



## rpo35 (17. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder hier!
> 
> Loddatei unten
> 
> Bericht: später von mir, oder gleich von Georg


Hehe...jedenfalls habt ihr Schneemässig 'ne volle Ladung abgekriegt...


----------



## HolyBen (17. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe...jedenfalls habt ihr Schneemässig 'ne volle Ladung abgekriegt...


Hallo Ralph,

es war nicht so schlimm, wie es aussieht; es war schlimmer !!

Nach dem gut einstündigen Zwischenstopp auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt sind mir auf den letzten 10 Minuten nach Hause fast die Finger vor lauter Kälte abgefallen. Von anderen Körperteilen ganz zu schweigen ....

Aber ansonsten, wie immer klasse Tour, diesmal technisch meinem Niveau angepasst.   

Zur Freibiersenke traut sich wohl keiner mehr mit mir, sonst hätte ich bestimmt einen Freiglühwein genießen können.


----------



## Cheng (17. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Nach ein paar Glühweinchen ist er bestimmt gesprächiger




Ok, es hat nur 27 Glühwein gedauert und ich bin dann doch weich geworden.
Der Rahmen ist heute bei Zaffa (lokal Dealer) eingetroffen und wird die Woche aufgebaut, gehe ich aber erst Mitte Januar abholen!


----------



## HolyBen (17. Dezember 2005)

Schööön....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (17. Dezember 2005)

Und wieder so ein feines Stück...Glückwunsch !!


----------



## HolyBen (17. Dezember 2005)

Und falls du den Rahmen nur nach Gefühl ausgesucht hast, kannst Du beruhigt sein. Das Testergebnis ist sehr gut:

Testurteil
Lieber sportlich oder eher komfortabel? Der hochwertige Rahmen von Salsa kann beides. Dank flachem Lenkwinkel bleibt das El Santo ruhig, der effektive Hinterbau schluckt auch grobe Brocken weg. Ein super Alleskönner!

Dann sehen wir dich wohl demnächst nur noch so:


----------



## XCRacer (17. Dezember 2005)

Die Einstufung "HolyBen-tauglich" sagt aus, das das Tempo moderat werden wird und die Trails rar gesät sein werden. Denn es sollte eine "gemütliche" Wintertour werden.

So war es anfangs auch. Zu Beginn durch den Laufenburger Wald bei kühlen, aber erträglichen Temperaturen. Kurz den Rennweg angekratzt und dann über die WBTS-Staumauer zum Hürtgenwald und Jägerhausstraße bei leichtem Schneefall. Kurz hinter Zweifall war dann Schluß mit lustig!

Es wurde dunkel und ein heftiges Wintergewitter zeigte uns, wer hier auf dem Planeten Erde das Sagen hat. Es blitzte nicht nur aus meiner Kamera! Die Bilder sprechen wohl für sich! Über Stolberg und Eschweiler Stadtwald kämpften wir uns zum Eschweiler Weihnachtsmarkt. Hier war es erstaunlicherweise wieder schneefrei und alle Besucher wunderten sich über unser Schneemannoutfit!

Dabei waren: HolyBen, RS-Hunter, Cheng, cyberp, MTBScout und XCRacer

Bilder hier!

Fazit: Schön!


----------



## Cheng (18. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Und falls du den Rahmen nur nach Gefühl ausgesucht hast, kannst Du beruhigt sein. Das Testergebnis ist sehr gut:
> 
> Testurteil
> Lieber sportlich oder eher komfortabel? Der hochwertige Rahmen von Salsa kann beides. Dank flachem Lenkwinkel bleibt das El Santo ruhig, der effektive Hinterbau schluckt auch grobe Brocken weg. Ein super Alleskönner!
> ...



Bernd Du alter Stöberer!

Naürlich nicht nur nach Gefühl, den Test kenne ich natürlich auch.
Zu verdanken habe ich diesen Rahmen unserem XCRacer. Mal sehen wie er wird. Macht auf jeden Fall nen guten Eindruck.

Gute nacht!


----------



## Cheng (18. Dezember 2005)

Schnell noch einen Termin für Mittwoch! 

Wir müssen uns ja schliesslich noch bei unserer Glühweinstammbude verabschieden!


----------



## mcmarki (18. Dezember 2005)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Markus: Kannst du vielleicht noch mal bei Zaffa fragen, vielleicht nimmst du ja doch seine Lampe. Marcel



@mtb-scout: Hi Marcel, ich werde die Lampe bei Zaffer besorgen.

@cheng: verdammt schönes Rad Thorsten - Glückwunsch zu Deiner Wahl.

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBScout (18. Dezember 2005)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> @mtb-scout: Hi Marcel, ich werde die Lampe bei Zaffer besorgen.Markus



OK Markus.
Thorsten, kannst du dann Claudia sagen, das ich eine Lampe für Sie habe.
Marcel.


----------



## HolyBen (19. Dezember 2005)

370 	XCRacer	WBTS All Stars	139	mehr »	
371 	Breagel		139	mehr »	
372 	MikeMaschsee	Einzelkaempfer	138	mehr »	
373 	Krampe		138	mehr »	
374 	HolyBen	Team Omba I	138	mehr »

Bin in einer halben Stunde wieder da


----------



## mcmarki (19. Dezember 2005)

so Lampe am Start -

Thorsten, so "beläufig" habe ich gerade eben Dein neues Rad im montierten Zustand gesehen - Geilomat   

Markus


----------



## HolyBen (19. Dezember 2005)

So, jetzt geht es mir wieder besser.

Ranking


----------



## XCRacer (19. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Ranking


Mistk... 
Ich habe gehofft, du bemerkst es nicht! 


Wie gefällt euch das? Läuft das bei euch problemlos?
http://xcracer.xc.ohost.de/xcr_ohost/051217-omb/flash/index.html
Ansonsten nonflash (unten links) anklicken!

Gefunden hier: http://www.opensource-cd.de/media4.htm#zphoto


----------



## RS-Hunter (19. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wie gefällt euch das? Läuft das bei euch problemlos?
> http://xcracer.xc.ohost.de/xcr_ohost/051217-omb/flash/index.html



  Klasse


----------



## Cheng (19. Dezember 2005)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> Thorsten, so "beläufig" habe ich gerade eben Dein neues Rad im montierten Zustand gesehen - Geilomat
> 
> Markus



Danke Markus  , damit hast Du mir wieder eine schlaflose Nacht bereitet!  

@MTBScout: was kostet die Lampe denn für Claudia jetzt?


----------



## talybont (19. Dezember 2005)

Moin,

mal wieder was neues. Ab Februar trete ich eine neue Stelle an. In Mannheim  . Aber am WE bin ich natürlich wieder hier.

cu,
Armin


----------



## MTBScout (19. Dezember 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> @MTBScout: was kostet die Lampe denn für Claudia jetzt?



Die Lampe kostet 32,- Euro inkl. Märchensteuer und Abholung   



			
				Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Markus  , damit hast Du mir wieder eine schlaflose Nacht bereitet!



Markus, um das ganze noch schlimmer zu machen, beim nächsten MTB-Store Besuch ein Foto vom Bike machen und hier veröffentlichen.   

Marcel.


----------



## Cheng (19. Dezember 2005)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Markus, um das ganze noch schlimmer zu machen, beim nächsten MTB-Store Besuch ein Foto vom Bike machen und hier veröffentlichen.
> 
> Marcel.



Die erste Tour mache ich gaaannzzz alleine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (19. Dezember 2005)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Markus, um das ganze noch schlimmer zu machen, beim nächsten MTB-Store Besuch ein Foto vom Bike machen und hier veröffentlichen.
> 
> Marcel.



mmmh - wieso bin ich da nicht sofort drauf gekommen, vielleicht sollte ich Mittwoch nochmal vorbeifahren.


----------



## HolyBen (19. Dezember 2005)

Ich setz mich jetzt mal aufs Rad und schau mal, ob das gute Stück schon im Fenster steht. 

Digicam nehm ich mit.


----------



## Cheng (19. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich setz mich jetzt mal aufs Rad und schau mal, ob das gute Stück schon im Fenster steht.
> 
> Digicam nehm ich mit.


Und dann auch WP-Punkte aufschreiben, hä?

brauchst Du nicht, steht nicht im Fenster, habe Zaffa gesagt er soll es verschliessen damit keiner von Euch es mit Euren Schandaugen ansehen kann!


----------



## HolyBen (19. Dezember 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann auch WP-Punkte aufschreiben, hä?
> 
> brauchst Du nicht, steht nicht im Fenster, habe Zaffa gesagt er soll es verschliessen damit keiner von Euch es mit Euren Schandaugen ansehen kann!



Na klar, ich muss doch René auf Abstand halten. 

Ob ich das glauben soll ? 

Ne, im Ernst. So bekloppt jetzt noch runter zu fahren bin selbst ich nicht.


----------



## cyberp (20. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gefällt euch das? Läuft das bei euch problemlos?
> http://xcracer.xc.ohost.de/xcr_ohost/051217-omb/flash/index.html


Finde ich gut


----------



## XCRacer (20. Dezember 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> mal wieder was neues. Ab Februar trete ich eine neue Stelle an. In Mannheim  . Aber am WE bin ich natürlich wieder hier.
> 
> ...


Wird Zeit, das wir dich mal wieder Samstags sehen! Oder hast du Weihnachtsferien?


----------



## Xxmurax (20. Dezember 2005)

hallo freunde der mtb-künste,

ich bin ein absoluter neuling und dank mcmarki hab ich den weg hierhergefunden. 
habe mich frecherweise einfach für den termin morgen (21.12.05) eingetragen, was prima passt, da ich auch aus dürwiss komme und es vom schwierigkeitsgrad ein guter einstieg sein dürfte.
ausserdem hoffe ich, dass ihr euch geehrt fühlt, dass die nr. 1 der "türkischen mtb-rangliste" (ich glaube, das kann ich guten gewissens behaupten, denn es sind mir keine weiteren mt-biker aus dem land des döners überliefert) bei euch mitfährt   ... bleibt nur zu hoffen, das mtb-sport bald olympisch wird ;-)

schönen gruß,
macmurio


----------



## Xxmurax (20. Dezember 2005)

so da hab ich also mein anfängertum gut unter beweis gestellt, indem ich hoffte mtb würde bald olympisch sein. 
aber da ich ja auch lernfähig bin und verstanden habe, dass dies bereits der fall, hiermit die offizielle rücknahme meiner anfängerhaften aussage    (dank des klugschei**erischen hinweises eines gewissen mcmarki  )...
alles andere behält natürlich seine gültigkeit, bis dahin bis morgen.


----------



## XCRacer (20. Dezember 2005)

Hallo McMurio

Willkommen im Forum und auch bald bei den Ombas 

Ich werde morgen abend wohl nicht dabei sein. Da ich Urlaub habe, werde ich tagsüber fahren und dann auch was länger, damit ich im WP wiedermal geordnete Verhältnisse herstelle! Gell, Bernd?! 

Grüüüße XCR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (20. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo McMurio
> 
> Willkommen im Forum und auch bald bei den Ombas
> 
> ...


Auch von mir, willkommen bei uns. 

Und wenn wir morgen etwas weniger Gelände fahren und nach der Fahrt alkoholische Getränke zu uns nehmen, entspricht dies latürnich nicht dem Normalzustand.    


@XCRacer: Wieviel Urlaub hast du eigentlich ???   
Und ich hab ab Freitag Urlaub und gehe erst am 10.01.2006 wieder, also gönn ich dir ein wenig Vorsprung.


----------



## Cheng (20. Dezember 2005)

Hallo McMurio, willkommen im Forum!
Schön wieder ein neues Forum-Mitglied begrüßen zu dürfen, ich denke alles weitere sicher morgen bei der kleinen Rollrunde!  

@All WPP-Einheimser: Mein alter Chef hat mir einmal gesagt, man muss seine Punkte machen auch wenn man arbeiten geht, im Urlaub kann das doch jeder!


----------



## HolyBen (20. Dezember 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> @All WPP-Einheimser: Mein alter Chef hat mir einmal gesagt, man muss seine Punkte machen auch wenn man arbeiten geht, im Urlaub kann das doch jeder!


Aber Thorsten, du weißt doch, dass ich im öffentlichen Dienst arbeite, da bin ich nach der Arbeit einfach kaputt und auf Urlaub angewiesen.


----------



## XCRacer (20. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> @XCRacer: Wieviel Urlaub hast du eigentlich ???


*Wer viel arbeitet, hat auch viel Urlaub!*


----------



## talybont (20. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wird Zeit, das wir dich mal wieder Samstags sehen! Oder hast du Weihnachtsferien?


Ich Ferien? Nene, aber 'ne Freundin und dieses Jahr nicht mehr die richtige Motivation. Aber wenn wir uns auf einen Termin am Samstag morgen einigen könnten, wäre ich dabei.

cu,
Armin


----------



## Knax (20. Dezember 2005)

N´abend alle zusammen!
ich hätte das was im angebot für samstag:

Heilig-Abend-Tour mit dem Rotter Hütten Team 



nichts schnelles, nur lockeres rollen - man muss ja fit sein fürs geschenke auspacken 



mfg
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (20. Dezember 2005)

Ich glaube nicht, das ich am Samstag radeln werde. Bei mir hat Laufen Priorität.


----------



## Xxmurax (21. Dezember 2005)

danke für die herzliche begrüßung. dann bis heut abend!


----------



## RS-Hunter (21. Dezember 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> N´abend alle zusammen!
> ich hätte das was im angebot für samstag: ...



Danke für die Einladung, aber in Eschweiler gibt's "Heiligfrüh" andere Events. Da geht man gepflegt in die Gasse und trifft alte Bekannte.   

Cu


----------



## RS-Hunter (21. Dezember 2005)

ich komme, ... bis gleich


----------



## MTBScout (22. Dezember 2005)

------------------------------------------------------
360  HolyBen Team Omba I      148 mehr » 
361  wof WOF-Team              148 mehr » 
362  Giant_Team                   148 mehr » 
363  Pino Kaisergschmarri        147 mehr » 
364  tomade Bierbiker             147 mehr » 
365  THP Team Canyon           146 mehr » 
366  fluxkatze Biere Bike Club   146 mehr » 
367  juk Bremer Rentnergang   146 mehr » 
368  XCRacer WBTS All Stars   145 mehr » 
-------------------------------------------------------

Wir erwarten mit Spannung den heutigen Tag....


----------



## mcmarki (22. Dezember 2005)

ich setze einen 5er auf Bernd.


----------



## rpo35 (22. Dezember 2005)

Die 6 Anmeldungen geben mir echt zu denken...
Seit ihr euch darüber im Klaren dass es "kurz vor 12 ist", wenn man(n) solche Termine zum heimlichen Alkoholgenuß vorgibt ?... 

Wünsche viel Vergnügen dabei... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## HolyBen (22. Dezember 2005)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> ich setze einen 5er auf Bernd.


Ich werde natürlich wegen Renés Erkrankung Rücksicht nehmen und verzichte heute darauf, meinen ohnehin schon beruhigenden Vorsprung weiter auszubauen.


----------



## Cheng (22. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Die 6 Anmeldungen geben mir echt zu denken...
> Seit ihr euch darüber im Klaren dass es "kurz vor 12 ist", wenn man(n) solche Termine zum heimlichen Alkoholgenuß vorgibt ?...
> 
> Wünsche viel Vergnügen dabei...
> ...



Natürlich Ralph, Du hast Recht, wenn wir dann morgen nach der Seeumrundung zur Schraubergarage von RS-Hunter kommen ist es natürlich kurz vor 12(24) Uhr!  

Das schöne ist, das man durch die Nicks doch anonym bleibt, gehören wir dann aber schon zu den anonymen Alkoh......? Egal, unser Fred ist doch eh schon verrufen!


----------



## MTBScout (22. Dezember 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Egal, unser Fred ist doch eh schon verrufen!



... wohl eher gefürchtet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBScout (22. Dezember 2005)

Bezüglich der morgigen Schrauber-Stunde...
Georg, kann ich vorher meinen Rahmen vorbeibringen?


----------



## XCRacer (22. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde natürlich wegen Renés Erkrankung Rücksicht nehmen und verzichte heute darauf, meinen ohnehin schon beruhigenden *Vorsprung *weiter auszubauen.


----------



## HolyBen (22. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

>


Verrat !!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Du pöser Pube !  

Wo ist meine Rolle ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bin in einer Stunde wieder da!


----------



## XCRacer (22. Dezember 2005)

Der Typ ist totaaal Banane 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				IrrerBen schrieb:
			
		

> 22.12.2005                                              Biken
> Rolle                                         62 min (1.03 h)                     4                     22.12.2005, 19:55


----------



## HolyBen (22. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

>


Nimm das !





Langsam zeigen die Fahrten mit den Ombas und das Wintertraining Wirkung. 

War ich früher nach Ausfahrten oder Trainingseinheiten kaputt, so ist jetzt Alles anders.

Mein Körper ist gestählt und ich habe nur noch ein unbändiges Verlangen, ein Verlangen nach




*Bier*​


----------



## XCRacer (22. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Körper ist gestählt und ich habe nur noch ein unbändiges Verlangen, ein Verlangen nach
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da mußt du dich noch 27 Stunden zusammenreißen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...oder eine deiner Plöppers plöppen lassen


----------



## HolyBen (22. Dezember 2005)

Hier noch die Bilder der gestrigen Glühtour:


----------



## Cheng (22. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch die Bilder der gestrigen Glühtour:



Der Tour ist gut, das sind doch alles nur Fotos der Aprétour. Was sollen die Leute denn von uns denken!

@XCRacer: ist Dir was am WP-Eintrag von Holyben aufgefallen?


----------



## XCRacer (22. Dezember 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> @XCRacer: ist Dir was am WP-Eintrag von Holyben aufgefallen?


Ähhh... nö!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (22. Dezember 2005)

Wenn er schon Rolle fährt, warum muss der Kerl denn immer 2 min. länger drauf bleiben. Also da kann man schon ein besseres Timing anwenden, oder kann Bernd sich auch auf der Rolle verfahren?


----------



## XCRacer (22. Dezember 2005)

Der hat soviel Schwung, das die Rolle zwei Minuten ausrollt


----------



## RS-Hunter (22. Dezember 2005)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Bezüglich der morgigen Schrauber-Stunde...
> Georg, kann ich vorher meinen Rahmen vorbeibringen?



Klar doch, wir brauchen ja schliesslich ein Demonstrationsopfer   

weitere Details per PM.

Übrigens mittlerweile sind wir morgen schon zu acht. MacMurio hat sich auch noch eingetragen.    Irgendwie müssen wir bekloppt sein, um sich nachts vor Heiligabend zum LNR zu treffen. Aber insgeheim glaube ich ja, dass ihr nur alle Insiderwissen erhaschen wollt.


----------



## HolyBen (22. Dezember 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn er schon Rolle fährt, warum muss der Kerl denn immer 2 min. länger drauf bleiben. Also da kann man schon ein besseres Timing anwenden, oder kann Bernd sich auch auf der Rolle verfahren?


Immer Stärke demonstrieren, dass demoralisiert die Gegner.

Wie im Berg: beim überholen Luft anhalten, keuchen kann man ein paar Meter weiter.


----------



## MTBScout (23. Dezember 2005)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Wir erwarten mit Spannung den heutigen Tag....



War ja gestern spannand bis zum Schluß...Tagessieger HolyBen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



----------------------Aktuelles Ranking------------------
343  HolyBen Team Omba I 152 mehr » 
...
360  XCRacer WBTS All Stars 149 mehr » 
---------------------------------------------------------

Markus, von wem kriegst du jetzt den 5er???  

Ich muß ja langsam aufpassen das ich die Gesamt-Omba-Führung nicht an einen der beiden abtreten muß. 
Also gibts warscheinlich heute wohl einen Pre-Night-Ride, Grund Frei   

Bring heute folgendes zum Night-Schraub mit:
- 1 x Rahmen inkl. vermurxter Kurbel
- 1 x 5l Fäßchen Kraftstoff
- 1 x Heizlüfter

Georg ich melde vorher...


Marcel.

P.S. für HolyBen
Hab neue Smilies gefunden, viel Spass beim Stöbern... 

 ...guckst du hier


----------



## talybont (23. Dezember 2005)

Ihr müsst ja alle Zeit haben um Punkte zu sammeln. Ihr seid doch nicht etwa alle heimliche Studenten?  

mfg,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (23. Dezember 2005)

tja von wem bekomme ich den fünfer ?? don´t know!

heute abend bringe ich zum schrauben ein fläschchen bier mit


----------



## Xxmurax (23. Dezember 2005)

verdammt ihr seid ja ne ganz harte truppe. der eine n fässchen, der andere fläschchen, und dann natürlich noch alles bei der fahrt schleppen   . da kann ich wohl kaum zurückstecken, wie würde der neue sonst da stehen


----------



## talybont (23. Dezember 2005)

an die Bike'n Bölk Truppe: will von Euch jemand am Samstag Mittag fahren? Oder muss ich alleine vor die Tür?  

cu,
Armin


----------



## MTBScout (23. Dezember 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> an die Bike'n Bölk Truppe: will von Euch jemand am Samstag Mittag fahren? Oder muss ich alleine vor die Tür?
> 
> cu,
> Armin


Prinzipell ja ne gute Idee aber frag mal die Regierungs-Chefs.
Da würde es aber ganz schön was auf die  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  geben, was heißen will leider nicht


----------



## HolyBen (23. Dezember 2005)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Da würde es aber ganz schön was auf die
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so is et

Außerdem sind die Gründungsmitglieder in Sachen WB (Winterbölken) unterwegs (Schnellengasse)


----------



## MTBScout (23. Dezember 2005)

für ganz Kurzentschlossene Pre-Night-Ride


----------



## XCRacer (23. Dezember 2005)

Kaum postet jemand eine Tour, geht Bernd online


----------



## HolyBen (23. Dezember 2005)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> für ganz Kurzentschlossene Pre-Night-Ride


Mach ich mit !

Kannst du mich an der Star Tanke aufsammeln ? Wenn ja, wieviel Uhr ?


----------



## HolyBen (23. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Kaum postet jemand eine Tour, geht Bernd online


Und schon fährt er mit.


----------



## rpo35 (23. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Kaum postet jemand eine Tour, geht Bernd online


Total cool...und schon isser dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (23. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Und schon fährt er mit.


...kein Kommentar mehr...


----------



## HolyBen (23. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Total cool...und schon isser dabei...


Ich bin nur online gegangen, um selbst eine Vortour einzutragen.


----------



## rpo35 (23. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin nur online gegangen, um selbst eine Vortour einzutragen.


Axso...und warum das drum herum ? Sprecht's doch offen aus ! Vortour = Warmtrinken...


----------



## HolyBen (23. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Axso...und warum das drum herum ? Sprecht's doch offen aus ! Vortour = Warmtrinken...


Ralph, wir verstehen uns !


----------



## MTBScout (23. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Mach ich mit !
> 
> Kannst du mich an der Star Tanke aufsammeln ? Wenn ja, wieviel Uhr ?



solltest du noch nicht unterwegs sein würde ich sagen 20:45 an der Star-Tankstelle


----------



## HolyBen (23. Dezember 2005)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> solltest du noch nicht unterwegs sein würde ich sagen 20:45 an der Star-Tankstelle


Sehr gut.


----------



## XCRacer (24. Dezember 2005)

*Bericht der Pre Nightride, der Nightride sowie der Schrauberparty*

Bilder ohne Bericht hier: http://xcracer.xc.ohost.de/xcr_ohost/051223-1/ und hier http://xcracer.xc.ohost.de/xcr_ohost/051223-2/


----------



## Cheng (24. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *Bericht der Pre Nightride, der Nightride sowie der Schrauberparty*
> 
> Bilder ohne Bericht hier: http://xcracer.xc.ohost.de/xcr_ohost/051223-1/ und hier http://xcracer.xc.ohost.de/xcr_ohost/051223-2/



Da bleibt nur eins zu sagen, PERFEKT! Schöner Bericht!  

Eine kleine Fotoserie von meiner neusten Erungenschaft kommt heute Nachmittag!


----------



## Cheng (24. Dezember 2005)

Der Heilige ist geboren, war er nicht so am 24.12., zufällig hat mein neues Bike diesen Namen, El Santo, Spanich übersetzt ins deutsche "Der Heilige"!

Hier ein paar Bilder:











Den Rest gibt es hier!!!!

Auf diesem Wege wünsche ich allen einen schönen Heiligen Abend und lasst Euch reich beschenken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (24. Dezember 2005)

Hey Thorsten,

das ist fein ! 
Frohes Fescht !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## HolyBen (24. Dezember 2005)

Und noch was feines kleines:


----------



## rpo35 (25. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch was feines kleines:


Wo hast Du's geholt Bernd ?


----------



## HolyBen (25. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo hast Du's geholt Bernd ?


In Alsdorf bei Best-Bike.

Die hatten auch schöne Räder für Große. 

Jetzt warte ich aber erstmal die Weihnachtsferien der Dealer (latürnich für Bikes) ab.


----------



## Cheng (25. Dezember 2005)

Silvester schon was vor? Hier gibt es Abhilfe!

Eintragen, Marsch, Marsch!!


----------



## HolyBen (25. Dezember 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Silvester schon was vor? Hier gibt es Abhilfe!
> 
> Eintragen, Marsch, Marsch!!


*Punkte !!​*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (26. Dezember 2005)

Ich habe vorhin eine Einladung als Gastfahrer bei den KFL-Bikern im Königsforst (bei Köln) angenommen.
Die Tour ist am Mittwoch um 15Uhr!
Näheres hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2359220#post2359220
Ich kann bis zu drei Personen mit Rädern mit nehmen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Schlaft gut, XCR


----------



## HolyBen (26. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe vorhin eine Einladung als Gastfahrer bei den KFL-Bikern im Königsforst (bei Köln) angenommen.
> Die Tour ist am Mittwoch um 15Uhr!
> Näheres hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2359220#post2359220
> Ich kann bis zu drei Personen mit Rädern mit nehmen
> ...


Du glaubst doch wohl nicht, dass du alleine Punkte machst !?    

Wir haben allerdings unser goßes Auto verkauft - nimmst du mich mit René ?


----------



## Derk (26. Dezember 2005)

ÄH, das Nachfolgende sollte bei den Königsforstlern und nicht bei den Ommersbachern landen  


"Hallo, 
endlich mal wieder eine Tour bei Tageslicht (!!!),  da mache ich mir auch mal am Mittwoch frei  . Es wird ja eine richtige Schneefahrt werden, vertraut man der Wettervorhersage.

Ich bin gespannt, ob denn die  KFL-er/innen  sich in "ihrem" Königsforst  auskennen/zurechtfinden werden, wenn er sich im "weißen Gewand" präsentiert.

Schöne Restweihnacht wünscht Euch
Derk"


----------



## RS-Hunter (26. Dezember 2005)

Guten Morgen,

nach den ersten Weihnachtsfeierexzessen   meine Rückmeldung.

@XCR: Der Bericht von unserem LNR und der Schrauberparty war genial.    Habe mich gut amüsiert. Auf unserem Gruppenfoto erkennt man erstmal, was unser Thorsten doch für ein helles Köpfen ist/hat. Der leuchtet sogar heller als der Blitz der Kamera.

Ein bisschen fehlte mir bei den Präzisionswerkzeugen jedoch der Hinweis auf das Universal-2-1/2m-lange-verzinkte-spezial-Rohr. 

Besonders nett waren auch die Touraufzeichnungen mit dem wirren Geflecht im Stadtwald. Ein verknoteter Wollknäuel hätte nicht besser sein können.    Zum Glück kennt ihr euch gut aus.   

@HolyBen: Ich glaube die Augen Eures Sohnes haben mit dem Rot des Bikes um die Wette geleuchtet.  Wann fährt er denn das erstmal mit uns? Dann kann er mal dem Papa zeigen wie man durch die Freibiersenke fährt. 



KFL-Tour, Mittwoch: Habe ich mir vorgemerkt, muss aber erst noch mal sehen, was so alles ansteht.


----------



## RS-Hunter (26. Dezember 2005)

Bernd, was sehen meine verquollenen Augen in deiner Signatur "Canyon Nerve XC7" Hast Du schon zu geschlagen? Bin leider dem ladeinischen nicht mäschtich. "Alea iacta est"


----------



## XCRacer (26. Dezember 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> "Alea iacta est"


Liest du kein Asterix? Die Würfel sind gefallen!

Klar nehme ich dich mit Bernd. Müssen nur mal sehen, ob ich dein Rad in den Kofferaum oder auf's Dach packe. Auf dem Dach könnte es ein Problem mit deinem dicken Unterrohr werden, im Heck mit der länge das Rahmens. Aber mal sehen, das kriegen wir schon hin.
Für Georg ist latürlich auch ein Platz frei.


----------



## rpo35 (26. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe vorhin eine Einladung als Gastfahrer bei den KFL-Bikern im Königsforst (bei Köln) angenommen.
> Die Tour ist am Mittwoch um 15Uhr!
> Näheres hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2359220#post2359220
> Ich kann bis zu drei Personen mit Rädern mit nehmen
> ...


Ich überlegs mir auch noch...


----------



## RS-Hunter (26. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Liest du kein Asterix?


 Ja, wegen dem ladeinischen  


			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Die Würfel sind gefallen!


 dann hebt 'se mal schnell wieder auf ...   


			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Für Georg ist latürlich auch ein Platz frei.


----------



## HolyBen (26. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe, dass alle bis jetzt eine schöne Weihnachtszeit hatten.

Das Canyon habe ich gestern bestellt. Der erste Gedanke ist der Beste, der Ball ist rund und das Spiel dauert 90 Minuten. Nein, es gefällt mir super und desto mehr Alternativen ich sehe, desto unsicherer werde ich.

@Rene: Danke für die Mitfahrgelegenheit, dass Fahrrad kriegen wir schon irgendwie aufs oder ins Auto.
Übertreibst du es nicht ein wenig mit dem WP  ?
25.12.2005	Laufen
Nightrun (nach dem zweiten Fresstag!) 	61 min (1.02 h)	3	26.12.2005, 00:49  

Oder möchtest du den Begriff "Spinning" neu definieren ?   

Achso, wenn du mich suchst, ich stehe auf Seite 3 der Gesamtliste.


----------



## XCRacer (26. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Achso, wenn du mich suchst, ich stehe auf Seite 3 der Gesamtliste.


...bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (26. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> Das Canyon habe ich gestern bestellt. Der erste Gedanke ist der Beste, der Ball ist rund und das Spiel dauert 90 Minuten. Nein, es gefällt mir super und desto mehr Alternativen ich sehe, desto unsicherer werde ich.



OK Bernd, es war kalt, es war spät, es war ein wenig Alkohol im Spiel, aber hast Du Samstag morgen um 2:30 Uhr nicht von einem Spezi gesprochen. Naja egal, wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall vorab schon maöl viel Spass mit den neuen Teil.

Hast Du denn jetzt blind bestellt, oder warst Du in Koblenz, wann soll es denn kommen?


----------



## rpo35 (26. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ...Das Canyon habe ich gestern bestellt. Der erste Gedanke ist der Beste, der Ball ist rund und das Spiel dauert 90 Minuten. Nein, es gefällt mir super und desto mehr Alternativen ich sehe, desto unsicherer werde ich...


Na hier ist ja was los... wir sollten uns demnächst zu einer "Neubikeorgie" treffen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (26. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Na hier ist ja was los... wir sollten uns demnächst zu einer "Neubikeorgie" treffen...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Hy Ralph, wie wär es auf Silvester hiermit!!!


----------



## HolyBen (26. Dezember 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> OK Bernd, es war kalt, es war spät, es war ein wenig Alkohol im Spiel, aber hast Du Samstag morgen um 2:30 Uhr nicht von einem Spezi gesprochen. Naja egal, wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall vorab schon maöl viel Spass mit den neuen Teil.
> 
> Hast Du denn jetzt blind bestellt, oder warst Du in Koblenz, wann soll es denn kommen?


Es war kalt, es war spät, es war (ein wenig) Alkohol im Spiel und ich habe von einem Speci gesprochen. 
Letztendlich aber bin ich doch wieder beim Canyon gelandet weil ich da nix zu meckern habe. Beim Speci hat mir zumindest Bereifung und Sattel nicht gefallen.
Bestellt habe ich es ohne es in Natura zu kennen; ich lass es mal kommen und  habe 14 Tage Zeit vom Kauf zurückzutreten. 

Glaub ich aber nicht.  

Ich krieg jetzt erst mal die Auftragsbestätigung per Post und erfahre dann wohl auch erst den Liefertermin.


----------



## HolyBen (26. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Na hier ist ja was los... wir sollten uns demnächst zu einer "Neubikeorgie" treffen...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Aber ins Gelände fahr ich nicht, dafür hab´ ich mein altes Schätzchen.


----------



## Cheng (26. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ins Gelände fahr ich nicht, dafür hab´ ich mein altes Schätzchen.



Das habe ich bis jetzt auch nicht über´s Herz gebracht, gestern sowie heute!


----------



## rpo35 (26. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ins Gelände fahr ich nicht, dafür hab´ ich mein altes Schätzchen.


Hab heute Nachmittag bissl getestet (vor der Haustüre rauf und runter) und hab mir auch gedacht "damit in den Dreck"...


----------



## Cheng (26. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab heute Nachmittag bissl getestet (vor der Haustüre rauf und runter) und hab mir auch gedacht "damit in den Dreck"...



Ist Dein Tribal denn noch fahrbereit?


----------



## rpo35 (26. Dezember 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Ist Dein Tribal denn noch fahrbereit?


Ja, aber nach dem Umbau wieder pottschwer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (26. Dezember 2005)

@Holyben: hast Du eigentlich schon die neue Signatur von XCR gesehen. Wie kommt er darauf und was meint er damit    ?


----------



## HolyBen (26. Dezember 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> @Holyben: hast Du eigentlich schon die neue Signatur von XCR gesehen. Wie kommt er darauf und was meint er damit    ?


Keine Ahnung - ich mag René


----------



## XCRacer (26. Dezember 2005)

Hi Bernd! Ich möchte ja nicht, das du einen Schock bekommst, wenn ich morgen im WP vor dir stehe:
Ich fahre morgen gegen 10uhr zu einer Tour Richtung Merkstein los. Ich wollte zuerst an der neuen Film-Autobahn bei Siersdorf vorbei fahren und dann über Merkstein durchs Wurmtal und Alsdorf zurück nach Hause. Habe ein paar Höfe und Burgen in meinem GPS eingetragen. Die wollte ich mal abfahren.

Ist überwiegend Feldweg und leichtes Gelände. Insgesammt max. 70km

Fährst du mit? Aber nicht, das du am Mittwoch im Königsforst abkackst 
Alle anderen dürfen natürlich auch mit radeln!


----------



## HolyBen (26. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ist überwiegend Feldweg und leichtes Gelände. Insgesammt max. 70km
> 
> Fährst du mit? Aber nicht, das du am Mittwoch im Königsforst abkackst
> Alle anderen dürfen natürlich auch mit radeln!


Hi René, die heutigen 8 WPP hab ich teuer erkauft. Irgendwie konnt ich kaum noch vom Rad absteigen vor lauter Schmerzen im unteren Rückenbereich.   

Liegt wohl am Alter, aber das lernst du auch noch kennen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich würd gern mitfahren. Falls es mir morgen besser geht, lass ich es dich wissen.


----------



## MTBScout (27. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Alle anderen dürfen natürlich auch mit radeln!



Ich würde gerne mitfahren habe es aber gerade erst gelesen und brauche noch ne Stunde.
Wenn du also erst um 10:30 abfährst bin ich dabei.
Wenn nicht viel Spass bei Schnee-stöbern.

Marcel.


----------



## XCRacer (27. Dezember 2005)

Für Bernd ist es auch was knapp. Haben gerade geschrieben.
*Wir treffen uns um 10:30Uhr an der Star-Tanke in Dürwiß! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xxmurax (27. Dezember 2005)

hey cheng, seid ihr gestern nachmittag etwa geradelt und habt mir nix gesagt???  ... ihr seid erkannt worden!


----------



## RS-Hunter (27. Dezember 2005)

MacMurio schrieb:
			
		

> hey cheng, seid ihr gestern nachmittag etwa geradelt und habt mir nix gesagt???  ... ihr seid erkannt worden!



wer? wann? wieso? Aber richtig, sind gestern kurzentschlossen (14:30 Uhr entschlossen, 14:45 Uhr gefahren) eine kurze Runde zu JJ nach Aldenhoven, um Weihnachtsgrüsse zu überbringen. Mussten uns zum Schluss dann aber spuhten, da der nächste Besuch anstand.


----------



## HolyBen (27. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

gerade zurück von einer schönen Schneetour mit Marcel und René.

Nach meinen gestrigen Rückenbeschwerden konnte ich mir diese Tour bei herrlichem Bilderbuchwinterwetter doch nicht entgehen lassen.

Nach einem ersten Sturz auf dem Weg nach Dürwiß traf ich mich dort mit XCRacer und MTBScout. Der zwischenzeitlich eingefrorene Umwerfer funktionierte wieder, nur bei der Vorderradbremse war nix zu machen. Die hatte nur noch zwei Stellungen: los oder fest. So machte ich mich also mit meinem Singlebraker auf den Weg. Nach einer dreiviertel Stunde kam eine Tankstelle in Sicht und als ich René sagte, dass ich dort zum Bremsenentfrosten Türschlossenteiser kaufen wolle, meinte er, dass könne ich mir sparen, da er natürlich welchen dabei habe.   

Nach einer Minute war dann mein Problem beseitigt und es ging mit voller Bremspower weiter.  

Da mein BPS (*B*ernd *P*ositioning *S*ystem) ausgefallen ist,  wird wohl die Streckenführung von René kommen.

Hier noch die Tourdaten:


----------



## XCRacer (27. Dezember 2005)

Es sei noch angemerkt, das HolyBen mangels Brakepower gegen ein Windrad, welches im Weg stand, gefahren ist. Leider ist dabei der Propeller abgefallen...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fotos wie immer auf www.mtb3000.de

Wie es derzeit bei mir aussieht, werde ich die morgige Fahrt zu den KFLern absagen. Bei -5° fahre ich doch lieber nah der Heimat.


----------



## rpo35 (27. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Es sei noch angemerkt, das HolyBen mangels Brakepower gegen ein Windrad, welches im Weg stand, gefahren ist. Leider ist dabei der Propeller abgefallen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hab gestern noch so einen Propeller am Grenzübergang Eynatten gesehen. Wahrscheinlich wußten die schon, dass Ben so'n Teil schrottet...
Was hälst Du denn von einem Treffen um 11 an der WBTS ? Von da aus ein bisschen gemeinsam (z.b. bis Jägerhaus) und dann wieder trennen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (27. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hälst Du denn von einem Treffen um 11 an der WBTS ? Von da aus ein bisschen gemeinsam (z.b. bis Jägerhaus) und dann wieder trennen...


Ich weiß nicht so recht. Was habt ihr denn für Schneehöhen? Scheint ja über Nacht wieder einiges dabei zu kommen! Die zwei Stunden heute bei -3° haben mir eigentlich gereicht. Ich laufe ja noch nebenbei


----------



## Stefan_SIT (27. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wie es derzeit bei mir aussieht, werde ich die morgige Fahrt zu den KFLern absagen. Bei -5° fahre ich doch lieber nah der Heimat. ...


Weichei! Jeden Tag am Schornstein schnüffeln und vor -5 Grad dann kapitulieren! Ich sag's ja - der deutsche Westen ...   
Im Moment haben wir hier auf Höhe 200 übrigens angenehm warme -0.5 Grad.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## rpo35 (27. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Was habt ihr denn für Schneehöhen? Scheint ja über Nacht wieder einiges dabei zu kommen! Die zwei Stunden heute bei -3° haben mir eigentlich gereicht. Ich laufe ja noch nebenbei


Schätze mal so 10cm...aber du hast schon recht, für mich wäre das auch eine ziemlich fette Runde...werde wohl besser durchs Venn rollen !


----------



## XCRacer (27. Dezember 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Weichei! Jeden Tag am Schornstein schnüffeln und vor -5 Grad dann kapitulieren! Ich sag's ja - der deutsche Westen ...


Im Westen ist's am Besten! 
Ich bin froh, das ich nach zwei Wochen Husten und Schnupfen wieder halbwegs Luft bekomme. Da schwächel ich lieber und laufe dafür ein paar Kilometer mehr hier bei mir im Trimmpfad


----------



## PacMan (27. Dezember 2005)

Na ihr Punktejäger, Bike-Prolls und Weihnachtsmänner!
Habt ihr mich vermisst?  
Ein bisschen müsst ihr noch auf mich verzichten, denn ich hab im Moment keinen Urlaub und am kommenden Wochenende werde wahrscheinlich auch nicht zum radeln kommen - trotz des tollen Wetters!  
Aber vom 9. Januar hab ich ein paar Tage Urlaub und da möchte ich endlich nochmal in die Pedale treten! Hoffentlich gibt's dann noch etwas Schnee...
Also hoffentlich bis bald und kommt gut in's neue Jahr gerutscht!  
Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (27. Dezember 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Na ihr Punktejäger, Bike-Prolls und Weihnachtsmänner!
> Habt ihr mich vermisst?


Ja haben wir, wollten dich aber nicht bei der Arbeit stören 
Wir dachten, du schwächelst bei dem "schönen" Wetter!


----------



## HolyBen (27. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Pascal,

ich dachte, du verbringst die kalte Jahreszeit im Winterschlaf.   

Du brauchst doch keinen Urlaub zum biken; es gibt Wochenenden, Nightrides etc.

Also, raff dich auf.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## rpo35 (27. Dezember 2005)

@Ben: Was seh ich da in Deiner Sig ...Hochmut kommt...usw...
@Pascal: Ben hat Recht...wer hat morgen frei ? Ich starte gegen Mittag zu einer Schneetour ins Hohe Venn !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTBScout (27. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Da mein BPS (*B*ernd *P*ositioning *S*ystem) ausgefallen ist,  wird wohl die Streckenführung von René kommen.



Ausgefallen oder noch nie in Betrieb genommen    

------------Aktuller WP-Ticker------Top 3----------------
293  HolyBen Team Omba I     184      
313  XCRacer WBTS All Stars  176      
355  MTBScout Omba&Friends 161      
---------------------------------------------------------
HolyBen hat seine Führung ausgebaut, XC-Racer hält sich in Wartestellung und MTB-Scout schwächelt (oder ist das Taktik???!!!)
Gerüchteweise soll HolyBen morgen einen Ruhetag einlegen (wer's glaubt  ).
Endlich die Gelegenheit für die Verfolger wieder Boden gut zu machen...
Ich will mich morgen früh doch vielleicht mal an das Jägerhaus herantrauen.
Mal sehen wie das Wetter und die Motivation ist. Termin gibts dazu keinen, da die Tagesform entscheidet. Aber wenn dann früh, so um 10.

Bis denne...

Nachtrag zum WP-Ranking
---------------------
300  CDRacer  179 
------------------------
Rene: Wenn du die Punkte nicht noch zusätzlich unter einem Synonym eintragen würdest wärst du schon uneinholbar vorne  . Oder lassen sich später die Punkte aufaddieren


----------



## HolyBen (27. Dezember 2005)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> ------------Aktuller WP-Ticker------Top 3----------------
> 293  HolyBen Team Omba I     184
> 313  XCRacer WBTS All Stars  176
> 355  MTBScout Omba&Friends 161
> ...


Trag mal deine Punkte nach, dann wirst du vor mir sein.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





René hält sich tatsächlich noch zurück - oder ist schon die Luft raus ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Ben: Was seh ich da in Deiner Sig ...Hochmut kommt...usw...


Warum kaufst du auch ein MTB der Marke die, du weißt schon wer auch fährt ....

Pssst: schönes Rad, aber nicht René sagen..


----------



## Cheng (27. Dezember 2005)

Und schon sind alle wieder da 

@Pacman: Dir natürlich auch einen guten Rutsch und ein baldiges wiedersehen im nächsten Jahr!

@MtbScout: Wenn Du aufholen willst, solltest Du Deine WP Runden nicht anmelden, aber Du kannst ja bis zu 4 Wochen rückwirkend eintragen


----------



## RS-Hunter (27. Dezember 2005)

neue Grafiken, neues Layout: online Teilnehmer jetzt unten, zweimal der Ort in der Signatur ?  immer dieser neue Schnick Schnack 

Was ist jetzt besser als vorher? Vielleicht läuft jetzt irgendetwas besser im Hintergrund!?


----------



## HolyBen (27. Dezember 2005)

Gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber es wird wohl einen Sinn haben.
Die Smilies sind auch anders  

Meinem Rücken geht es nach Einsatz des zweiten Torpedozäpfchens wieder gut. Morgen ist definitiv Ruhetag; die WP Geier können also zuschlagen.


----------



## rpo35 (27. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die Smilies sind auch anders...


...bei mir gehen sie gar nicht !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBScout (27. Dezember 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Und schon sind alle wieder da
> @MtbScout: Wenn Du aufholen willst, solltest Du Deine WP Runden nicht anmelden, aber Du kannst ja bis zu 4 Wochen rückwirkend eintragen



Eben alles nur Taktik um die Konkurenz in Sicherheit zu wiegen... 
Morgen kommt der Rundum-Schlag.


----------



## HolyBen (27. Dezember 2005)

@Thorsten: Das HP/Chat oder was auch immer Vorhaben können wir nächstes Jahr angehen. Die Domain www.omerbach.de ist uns sicher, die Kosten übernehme ich.


----------



## XCRacer (27. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> René hält sich tatsächlich noch zurück - oder ist schon die Luft raus ?


Du hast Rückenschmerzen, also kann ich jetzt zuschlagen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und lass den Ralph in Ruh'! Der hat ein schönes Rad! Nicht so'n Billichkram wie *ihr* Pfutzies


----------



## XCRacer (27. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Die Domain www.omerbach.de ist uns sicher


Bist du sicher?
Die Domain "*omerbach.de*" ist nicht registriert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



www.denic.de


----------



## rpo35 (27. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ... Und lass den Ralph in Ruh'! Der hat ein schönes Rad! Nicht so'n Billichkram wie *ihr* Pfutzies


Rotwilderer halten zusammen...   Edit: @Rene: Bei mir machen die Smilies Ärger; Du hast doch auch Firefox !?


----------



## HolyBen (27. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast Rückenschmerzen, also kann ich jetzt zuschlagen!


Unter fairen Sportsleuten solltet ihr aus Solidarität auch pausieren ...  

Das Smilie passt übrigens - genau die Stelle ist es bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (27. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du sicher?
> Die Domain "*omerbach.de*" ist nicht registriert
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habs eben erst angemeldet, dauert ein paar Stunden.


----------



## XCRacer (27. Dezember 2005)

Ralph! Wird zeit, das wir mal etwas wildern gehen und jagt auf Canyons, Giants, Salsas und anderes Niederwild machen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Edit: Hab' keine Probleme mit Smilies (WinXP SR2, Firefox 1.5)


----------



## rpo35 (27. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ralph! Wird zeit, das wir mal etwas wildern gehen und jagt auf Canyons, Giants, Salsas und anderes Niederwild machen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cache geleert, alles wieder i.o. ! Jetzt sehe ich erst alle Veränderungen... Auf die Jagd freue ich mich schon...


----------



## RS-Hunter (27. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ralph! Wird zeit, das wir mal etwas wildern gehen und jagt auf Canyons, Giants, Salsas und anderes Niederwild machen



Ich weiss gar nicht, was Ihr ROTWILDERER Euch so aufspielt?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wird doch auch alles nur in Taiwan von unschuldigen blutigen Kinderhänden zusammengeschweisst.  

@Ben: ist dein Hintern denn auch so schön rot? Und immer schön daran denken, dass die Zäpfchen Rektal eingenommen werden sollen sonst


----------



## HolyBen (27. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ralph! Wird zeit, das wir mal etwas wildern gehen und jagt auf Canyons, Giants, Salsas und anderes Niederwild machen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein anderes Forummitglied beschreibt das gaaanz gut in seiner Signatur:

*Jage nur, was du auch erlegen kannst !*


----------



## MTBScout (28. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Unter fairen Sportsleuten solltet ihr aus Solidarität auch pausieren ...



Seit wann gibts hier faire Sportsleute...
Ich hab noch keine hier gesehen


----------



## HolyBen (28. Dezember 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> @Ben: ist dein Hintern denn auch so schön rot?


Nachdem ich heute mit ABC-Pflaster gefahren bin: Feuerrot !!


----------



## MTBScout (28. Dezember 2005)

Und im übrigen....
GEHT MAL INS BETT!!!


----------



## HolyBen (28. Dezember 2005)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Und im übrigen....
> GEHT MAL INS BETT!!!


Aye Aye, Käpt´n !


----------



## rpo35 (28. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Ein anderes Forummitglied beschreibt das gaaanz gut in seiner Signatur:
> 
> *Jage nur, was du auch erlegen kannst !*


Damit ist er auch schonmal ziemlich auf dem Bauch gelandet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (28. Dezember 2005)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich die Gelegenheit für die Verfolger wieder Boden gut zu machen...
> Ich will mich morgen früh doch vielleicht mal an das Jägerhaus herantrauen.
> Mal sehen wie das Wetter und die Motivation ist. Termin gibts dazu keinen, da die Tagesform entscheidet. Aber wenn dann früh, so um 10.
> 
> Bis denne...



@MTBScout: Ist bei dir der termin morgen früh schon fixiert? Hatte meine Planung wegen der Köln-Tour eher auf nachmittags gelenkt. Von daher würde ich so gegen 14:00 Uhr für ca. 2 Std. mich auf die Socken machen wollen.


----------



## rpo35 (28. Dezember 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wird doch auch alles nur in Taiwan von unschuldigen blutigen Kinderhänden zusammengeschweisst.  ...


tztzt...bin ein positiv denkender Mensch und glaube, dass es bei Rotwild wenigstens die Pflaster kostenlos gibt...


----------



## rpo35 (28. Dezember 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> @MTBScout: Ist bei dir der termin morgen früh schon fixiert? Hatte meine Planung wegen der Köln-Tour eher auf nachmittags gelenkt. Von daher würde ich so gegen 14:00 Uhr für ca. 2 Std. mich auf die Socken machen wollen.


kommt doch rauf nach Roetgen und wir rollen durchs Venn...


----------



## HolyBen (28. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Damit ist er auch schonmal ziemlich auf dem Bauch gelandet...


Erklär mal !

Das richtige Zitat von IGGY lautet übrigens:
Jage nichts was du nicht erlegen kannst


----------



## RS-Hunter (28. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> kommt doch rauf nach Roetgen und wir rollen durchs Venn...



Gerne, aber hier liegt ja mein Problem. Es sei denn du startes erst später?


----------



## MTBScout (28. Dezember 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> @MTBScout: Ist bei dir der termin morgen früh schon fixiert? Hatte meine Planung wegen der Köln-Tour eher auf nachmittags gelenkt. Von daher würde ich so gegen 14:00 Uhr für ca. 2 Std. mich auf die Socken machen wollen.



Also wenn ich fahre, dann morgens. Ich poste morgen aber noch kurz vor Abfahrt wenn ich fahren sollte. Zu 95% fahre ich aber, wenn nicht gerade ein Schneesturm tobt.

M.


----------



## rpo35 (28. Dezember 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Gerne, aber hier liegt ja mein Problem. Es sei denn du startes erst später?


Sag 'ne Zeit !


----------



## rpo35 (28. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Erklär mal !...


Nö, aber es gibt einen anderen netten Spruch: "Spiele nicht mit alten Männern"...


----------



## RS-Hunter (28. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag 'ne Zeit !



Ich denke, ich könnte um 14:00 Uhr am Museumsbahnhof sein. Anschliessend könnte ich im GetUp mich in der Sauna auch noch aufwärmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (28. Dezember 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, ich könnte um 14:00 Uhr am Museumsbahnhof sein. Anschliessend könnte ich im GetUp mich in der Sauna auch noch aufwärmen.


ok, wird geändert...


----------



## Cheng (28. Dezember 2005)

Morgen,

Ok, ich kann verstehen wenn hier keiner mehr schläft, aber....Arbeitet hier überhaupt noch jemand?

Und Ihr wollt Deutschland sein!


----------



## HolyBen (28. Dezember 2005)

Arbeiten ??

Wat is dat denn ?

Meinst du damit die Sachen, die wir in der Regel tagsüber machen, um uns neue MTB´S kaufen zu können ?


----------



## talybont (28. Dezember 2005)

Also ich arbeite noch . Zwar gemächlich und im Kampf gegen die Langeweile, aber immerhin. Sind halt noch knapp vier Wochen, die ich hier hinter mich bringen muss.

cu,
Armin


----------



## Stefan_SIT (28. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Im Westen ist's am Besten!
> Ich bin froh, das ich nach zwei Wochen Husten und Schnupfen wieder halbwegs Luft bekomme. Da schwächel ich lieber und laufe dafür ein paar Kilometer mehr hier bei mir im Trimmpfad


Meine kleine "Spitze" gestern hat mich heute dann auch direkt eingeholt: Halsschmerzen, Schnupfen, Tour abgesagt. Bin halt selber auch nur ein Weichei!  
Viel Spaß heute nachmittag und 'nen guten Rutsch

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTBScout (28. Dezember 2005)

Morgen, 
erst nicht ins Bett kommen und dann früh aufstehen, Ihr seit wohl nicht ausgelastet.
Hab fein verschlafen und werde mich so gegen 10:30 mal auf den Weg machen. Ich fürchte aber das ich bei den Schneemassen nicht sehr weit komme. Aber ich werde kämpfen bis zum Schluss...

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (28. Dezember 2005)

Also ich arbeite auch noch...  

Marcel, solltest Du unterwegs den Yeti sehen - bestell ihm viele Grüße.

Wünsche den Urlaubern viel Spass beim schneebiken.

Markus


----------



## HolyBen (28. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Omerbacher,  Friends und alle stillen Forumleser.

Die Domain www.omerbach.de ist freigeschaltet und Thorsten und ich werden die Seite Anfang nächsten Jahres mit Leben füllen.

Für Vorschläge zum Inhalt oder zur HPgestaltung sind wir jederzeit offen. Wer eine Weiterleitungsmailadresse haben möchte, kann mir eine Mail schicken.

Die sieht dann so aus: [email protected] und die Mails, die hierhin geschickt werden, werden automatisch an Eure bestehende Mailadresse weitergeleitet, so dass ihr keine Arbeit mit Einstellungen in Eurem Emailprogramm habt.

Von mir fest eingeplanter Bestandteil der Homepage wird ein Chatroom sein. Hier kann ich einen für alle offenen Chatroom oder einen geschlossenen einrichten (d.h. Zugangsrechte müssen bei Thorsten oder mir beantragt werden). Wie ist eure Meinung ?

Gruß
Bernd

Mail: HolyBen AtZeichen omerbach.de


----------



## HolyBen (28. Dezember 2005)

Kaum muss ich pausieren, schon passiert es.  

Da fällt mir nur ein Karl May Titel zu ein:

Unter Geiern !

265 	MTBScout	Omba&Friends	195
306 	XCRacer	WBTS All Stars	180

Weiter so Jungs und denkt daran: wir trainieren nicht für die Rangliste, sondern für unsere Frühjahrsform.


----------



## XCRacer (28. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> 265     MTBScout    Omba&Friends    195
> 306     XCRacer    WBTS All Stars    180


Ich fühle mich sooo alleine auf Seite 4  Kommt zurück!


----------



## HolyBen (28. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fühle mich sooo alleine auf Seite 4  Kommt zurück!


Jetzt heul nicht, du Memme !   

Wenn ich noch einen Tag Pause machen muss bin ich bei dir.


----------



## Cheng (28. Dezember 2005)

@XCRacer:  Hy, bin morgen nachmittag wieder in Deinem Haus, könnte zum Kaffee kommen


----------



## XCRacer (28. Dezember 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> @XCRacer:  Hy, bin morgen nachmittag wieder in Deinem Haus, könnte zum Kaffee kommen


Hast du beim letzten mal nicht ordentlich repariert, gelle? 

Weiß nicht ob ich dann daheim bin, kannst ja mal klingeln, wenn du Zeit hast.
Falls niemand auf macht und du trotzdem Zeit hast, kannst du im Keller meine Räder putzen!


----------



## XCRacer (28. Dezember 2005)

Es ist 20Uhr und Bernd ist offline!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kann mal jemand den Notarzt anrufen! Da stimmt was nicht! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: www.omerbach.de Sieht doch schon ganz viel versprechend aus 
Krisch isch auch so 'ne emailie-Dingens? Bitte an XCRacer (affe) onlinehome.de weiterleiten


----------



## rpo35 (28. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Falls niemand auf macht und du trotzdem Zeit hast, kannst du im Keller meine Räder putzen!


Der war gut...

Sodele ! Hab mal 2 Termine für einen Snow-Nightride eingetragen ! Wer an beiden kann, bitte auch in beiden eintragen. Der mit weniger Anmeldungen wird dann gekillt 

Donnerstag 19:00 Uhr
Freitag 16:30 Uhr

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## HolyBen (28. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: www.omerbach.de Sieht doch schon ganz viel versprechend aus
> Krisch isch auch so 'ne emailie-Dingens? Bitte an XCRacer (affe) onlinehome.de weiterleiten


Na, ein Bildchen reinsetzen ist nicht schwer. Jetzt kommt das Schwerste an einem Homepagebau: ein Konzept erstellen !
Einfach bestehende Ideen kopieren is nich, außerdem kämen wir eh nicht an deine Site ran, also was Anderes muss her.
Die Technik ist nachher das kleinere Problem, außerdem kenn ich da Einen, der zumindest gern mal den ein oder anderen Tip gibt.  

Dein "xcracer AtZeichen omerbach.de" ist freigeschaltet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (28. Dezember 2005)

@XCRacer: beim letzten mal habe ich gar nicht repariert, sondern ein Ersatzteil bestellt 
Hast Du die Email Adresse überhaupt verdient, aber nicht als Spamadresse benutzen hä! 
Kann ich mein Rad auch zum putzen mitbringen, so ein verdrecktes Rad darf ich nicht in den Keller tragen!


----------



## MTBScout (28. Dezember 2005)

So bin wieder da und aufgetaut.
Bei der Fahrt heute zum Jägerhaus wurde ich auf eine ganz schön harte Probe gestellt.
Zwischen Gottfried-Kreuz und Kartoffelbaum, der auch schön geschmückt daher kam http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/209520/cat/500/ppuser/46297war bis zu 40cm Schnee aufgetürmt.
Glücklicherweise hatte jemand ab dem Kartoffelbaum eine schöne Spur in den Schnee gezogen, sonst hätte ich wohl vorzeitig aufgeben müßen.
So schaffte ich es doch noch bis zum angepeilten Ziel dem Jägerhaus in Raffelsbrand http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/209522/cat/500/ppuser/46297
Die Abfahrt, an verdutzten Schlittenfahrern vorbei, war wieder mal ein Spass für die ganze Familie. 
Die Fahrt kann gerne am Freitag wiederholt werden, dann hoffentlich nicht mehr alleine  

Bis dann...
Morgen habe ich einen Ruhetag, also Bernd Punkte sammeln


----------



## rpo35 (28. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die Technik ist nachher das kleinere Problem, außerdem kenn ich da Einen, der zumindest gern mal den ein oder anderen Tip gibt.
> 
> Dein xcracer AtZeichen omerbach.de ist freigeschaltet.


Lasst Euch bissl von cyberp helfen. Der gehört doch quasi zur Familie


----------



## HolyBen (28. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Lasst Euch bissl von cyberp helfen. Der gehört doch quasi zur Familie


Ich glaub 90 % des Omerbach-Treffs bestehen aus Automobilleuten und *Programmierern*.
Die Wenigsten machen also was seriöses wie Cheng oder ich.


----------



## rpo35 (28. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die Wenigsten machen also was seriöses wie Cheng oder ich.


Sag bloß ich bin heute mit "einem" gefahren, der 'nen unseriösen Job hat ...pfui Daibel...
Ich könnte eure Quote ein wenig verbessern, aber für eine Kernmitgliedschaft ist es leider ein bisschen zu weit weg...


----------



## HolyBen (28. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag bloß ich bin heute mit "einem" gefahren, der 'nen unseriösen Job hat ...pfui Daibel...
> Ich könnte eure Quote ein wenig verbessern, aber für eine Kernmitgliedschaft ist es leider ein bisschen zu weit weg...


Ne, ne, der Georg is n ganz seriöser ....


----------



## rpo35 (28. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ...der Georg is n ganz seriöser ....


Zuspätkommer...


----------



## MTBScout (28. Dezember 2005)

Mal in die Runde gefragt...
Ich brauche einen neuen Helm.
Was haltet Ihr hiervon bezüglich Preis und Tragekomfort.
http://www.bike-discount.de/www/navfram.asp?uin=1408813604&nav=Mehrinfo&ArtikelID=8364&Kategorie2=79
@Thorsten. Welche Helmgröße hast du. Ich glaube dein Helm hat mir ganz gut gepast.

Danke
Marcel.


----------



## cyberp (28. Dezember 2005)

Super Sache mit der Website. Wenn ihr noch Hilfe braucht meldet euch. Habe zur Zeit wegen Umzugs zwar nicht soviel Zeit, aber das legt sich auch wieder . Hätte auch gerne eine E-Mail Adresse (Weiterleitung an inet äääät plaetzinger.de). Danke  

In den nächsten Tagen steht bei mir der Umzug nach Aachen auf dem Plan. Es müssen Möbel gekauft und aufgebaut werden und der restliche Kram incl. 4 Zweirädern will auch transportiert werden. Deswegen klappt es dieses Jahr nicht mehr mit dem biken, aber im neuen Jahr sehen wir uns bestimmt wieder.

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches 2006  .

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (28. Dezember 2005)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> @Thorsten. Welche Helmgröße hast du. Ich glaube dein Helm hat mir ganz gut gepast.



So Thorsten, jetzt hast'e die Chance deinen Helm wieder zu verkaufen  

Also Marcel, Preis scheint ja ganz i.O. zu sein. Der Vorteil bei den Versendern ist ja, dass man den Helm anprobieren kann und falls nicht gefällt/passt einfach zurück senden.   Was will man mehr. Wegen der Größe kannst Du ansonsten mit Mutters Maßband Deinen Kopfumfang ermitteln. Falls Du im Grenzbereich liegst, musst Du Dich entscheiden, ob eher den größeren, damit im Winter noch eine Kopfbedeckung drunter passt, ansonsten den kleineren. Einfach testen.

Gruß


----------



## XCRacer (29. Dezember 2005)

> Hast Du die Email Adresse überhaupt verdient, aber nicht als Spamadresse benutzen hä!



Da die omerbacher emailadresse schon zwei mal hier im Thread veröffentlicht wurde, ist der Spam garantiert... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Falls ich auch einen Beitrag zu Homepagegestalltung leisten kann, mache ich das gerne.


----------



## HolyBen (29. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Da die omerbacher emailadresse schon zwei mal hier im Thread veröffentlicht wurde, ist der Spam garantiert...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sche..., da hast du natürlich recht. Leider kann ich die Beiträge nicht mehr editieren, sonst würde ich den "Klartext" der Mailadressen rausnehmen.  

@Cyberp: deine emailadresse ist freigeschaltet: cyberp ääät omerbach.de


----------



## rpo35 (29. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ...Leider kann ich die Beiträge nicht mehr editieren, sonst würde ich den "Klartext" der Mailadressen rausnehmen.  ...


Frag den Steve mal ganz lieb...


----------



## HolyBen (29. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Frag den Steve mal ganz lieb...


Danke Ralph,

zwei Blöde- ein Gedanke.
Die Mail an Steve ist vor drei Minuten raus gegangen.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## HolyBen (29. Dezember 2005)

So, nach einem Tag Pause konnte ich heute ohne Rückenbeschwerden eine vor der Haustür Winterlandschafttour machen.

Traumhaftes Wetter, nur durch eine Fehlfunktion des BPS leider erst im Dunkeln bei schneidendem Wind nach Haus gekommen.

Hier noch ein paar Bildchen meiner heutigen Tour:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (29. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch ein paar Bildchen meiner heutigen Tour:


Schöne Fotos! An der Kapelle war ich heute auch ...aber mit Laufschuhen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Das mit dem Wind kann ich bestätigen. Ich war zwar über Mittag in der Sonne unterwegs, aber wirklich gewärmt hat die nicht 

...und Respekt! fast drei-einhalb Stunden in der Kälte ...das ist schon was!


----------



## HolyBen (29. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...und Respekt! fast drei-einhalb Stunden in der Kälte ...das ist schon was!



Tja, du kennst dich halt zu gut aus. Bei mir entstehen die längeren Fahrzeiten ohne Guide automatisch. 

Ich bin Nachher (nach der Tagebaurund- bzw. Durchfahrt) in Pier rausgekommen und hatte echt Arbeit, nicht im Stockfinsteren nach Haus zu kommen. Bin teilweise Landstraße mit einem ätzenden Gegenwind gefahren (ich glaube bis Luchem ???).
Danach an der Inde entlang einmal Sackgasse, einmal Inde über die Bahngleise überquert -in der Hoffnung, dass die Bahn nicht kommt-) bis Weisweiler und zum Schluss nochmal ein Stück Blausteinsee.

Ich bin übrigens nicht solo gefahren, mein Kumpel Bernd war dabei, aber der fährt ja auch nach BPS.


----------



## rpo35 (29. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ...fährt ja auch nach BPS.


Ich vermute mal, dass das "B" für Brain steht !?...Das ist aber auch sauschwer zu bedienen 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (29. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin übrigens nicht solo gefahren, mein Kumpel *Bernd* war dabei


Ich wusste immer schon, das du einen neben dir laufen hast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Sorry


----------



## HolyBen (29. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vermute mal, dass das "B" für Brain steht !?


Wenn ich das nur hätte ....  

*B*ernd *P*ositioning *S*ystem


----------



## HolyBen (29. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wusste immer schon, das du einen neben dir laufen hast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du &%$&"§ !   

Wenigstens zählt die Zeit für den WP dann doppelt !


----------



## XCRacer (29. Dezember 2005)

Funzt der Chat?


----------



## HolyBen (29. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Funzt der Chat?


Come in and find out.


----------



## rpo35 (29. Dezember 2005)

Ahhh...der cheng ist auch schon wieder da......Na, wieder aufgetaut ? 
War doch 'ne ganze Ecke länger als gestern und das nur, weil ich meine neue Liebe nicht dreckig machen wollte...
Nun steht sie im Keller, genauso sauber wie gestern...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (29. Dezember 2005)

ich muß erlich sagen das mir die Zeit nicht wie 3 Std. vorgekommen ist!

Meinen Komentar zur Tour findest Du in Deinem Freeeeeed!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve (30. Dezember 2005)

Habe das @ Zeichen durch " AtZeichen " ersetzt.

Gruß
Steve


----------



## HolyBen (30. Dezember 2005)

steve schrieb:
			
		

> Habe das @ Zeichen durch " AtZeichen " ersetzt.
> 
> Gruß
> Steve


Danke !!!


----------



## HolyBen (30. Dezember 2005)

So, ihr Ombas !

Auf unserer HP habe ich jetzt einen vernünftigen Chat eingebunden.

Jetzt habe ich endlich die Möglichkeiten, die ein Admin braucht:

Nicknames sperren,   
User knebeln,  (hallo René  )
Smilies einsetzen usw.    

Der Link von unserer HP funktioniert mit dem IE und mit Opera.

Wie sieht es bei euren Feuerfüchsen aus ?

Gruß
Bernd

P.S. das Hintergrund JPG mach ich noch kleiner.


----------



## rpo35 (30. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wie sieht es bei euren Feuerfüchsen aus ?...


Schweinerei...komm nicht rein obwohl ich gestern erfolgreich einen Nick angelegt habe...


----------



## HolyBen (30. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Schweinerei...komm nicht rein obwohl ich gestern erfolgreich einen Nick angelegt habe...


Neuer Chat >>> neue Registrierung.

Dann klappts auch mit den Ombas .


----------



## rpo35 (30. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Neuer Chat >>> neue Registrierung.
> 
> Dann klappts auch mit den Ombas .


Alles klar, Test erfolgreich...


----------



## MTBScout (30. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> So, ihr Ombas !
> Auf unserer HP habe ich jetzt einen vernünftigen Chat eingebunden.



Bernd du solltest noch einen Gast-Login einbauen (wie hier http://wkchat.webkicks.de/).
Es hat nicht immer jeder gleich Lust sich zu regestrieren.
Aber nicht fragen wie das geht, ich hab keine Ahnung. 
Ansonsten, weiter so, es wird... 

M.


----------



## HolyBen (30. Dezember 2005)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Bernd du solltest noch einen Gast-Login einbauen (wie hier http://wkchat.webkicks.de/).
> Es hat nicht immer jeder gleich Lust sich zu regestrieren.
> Aber nicht fragen wie das geht, ich hab keine Ahnung.
> Ansonsten, weiter so, es wird...
> ...


Gastzugang ist aktiviert.


----------



## MTBScout (30. Dezember 2005)

Das gibt ja bezüglich WP heute ein totes Rennen. Top 3 sind mit dabei  
Muss ich mir mal was einfallen lassen 

@Georg. Hab neue Laufräder besorgt. Ich kann ja dann nachher den Rahmen nach der Fahrt wieder mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (30. Dezember 2005)

Ich biete für nach der Nightride den Wintergarten meiner Eltern als vorübergehendes Domizil an. Stärkungsmittel sind vorhanden


----------



## XCRacer (30. Dezember 2005)

Draußen ist gerade Eisregen...

*Region: Gefrierender Regen wird für spiegelglatte Straßen sorgen*
Der WDR Wetterdienst Meteomedia sagt für Aachen und die gesamte Region in der Nacht zum Samstag spiegelglatte Straßen voraus. Mit einsetzender Dunkelheit soll es zunächst in Aachen schneien, am späteren Freitag Abend dann auch in den Kreisgebieten. Im Laufe der Nacht geht der Schnee in Regen über und gefriert sofort. Nach Angaben von Meteomedia soll die Sylvesternacht trocken bleiben.


----------



## RS-Hunter (30. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Draußen ist gerade Eisregen...



Ahgeh, dies wird fai Lustig   ... ein kleiner Schlummertrunk wär noch was feines. Nahrungsergänzungspräperate hätte ich auch noch. U.a. 3 Liter Leffe   von letzter Woche. Können wir gleich entscheiden.

Cu


----------



## RS-Hunter (30. Dezember 2005)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> @Georg. Hab neue Laufräder besorgt. Ich kann ja dann nachher den Rahmen nach der Fahrt wieder mitnehmen.



Ganz nach deinem belieben.


----------



## mcmarki (31. Dezember 2005)

So bin gerade nach hause gekommen, durfte noch etwas Regen geniessen, herrlich  .
Die Ausbeute der einfachen langsamen Tour : 5:02 Std. 77 km - 
Marcel, ich glaube wir hätten uns den Pre-Nightride sparen können  
So haue mich in die Badewanne und wärme mich mit einem Whisky auf.
Gute Nacht


----------



## Cheng (31. Dezember 2005)

Das nenn ich Einsatz für´s Team!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (31. Dezember 2005)

So, jetzt solten alle zurück sein. Weiß nicht, ob Georg noch ein paar Zeilen schreibt, deswegen erstmal nur die Bilder:


----------



## rpo35 (31. Dezember 2005)

Komme gerade vom Cocktail Trinken in Aachen zurück und muß feststellen, dass ihr 'nen ziemlichen Knall haben müsst... 

Guts Nächtle
Ralph


----------



## HolyBen (31. Dezember 2005)

Hallo, ihr lieben,

ich bin auch gerade Zuhause angekommen.

Fahrzeit etwas über 9 Std., ab Dürwiß immer im Kreis.   

Nö, natürlich war ich schon was früher hier.

Aber zum Anfang aus meiner Sicht:
trotz widrigster Wetterverhältnisse machte ich mich gestern auf den Weg zum ausgeschriebenen Nightride, der langsam und leicht werden sollte. Deswegen habe ich mir auch so unnötigen Ballast wie Trinkflasche oder Camelbak gespart.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Am Treffpunkt Startanke angekommen (Fahrzeit bis dahin knapp 20 Min. wegen Glätte) kamen schon bald René und Georg an. Auch Markus und Marcel ließen nicht lange auf sich warten, sie hatten aber schon 1:40 Std. hinter sich; sie wollten sich nicht mit einer kleinen Runde zufrieden geben.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zu meinem Erstaunen einigten wir uns dann auf eine Runde um den Tagebau Inden, die aber laut Georg in einer Stunde 50 Min.  zu schaffen sei !? Ich legte auch kein Veto ein, ich vertrau unseren Guides halt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ein paar Sachen blieben aber unbeachtet:

es war kalt, es war nass, es lag Schnee, teilweise Eis, Eisregen, um den Tagebau geht es immer bergauf, es ist grundsätzlich Gegenwind und irgendwie habe ich den Verdacht, dass es nicht der kürzeste Weg war.

So war ich nach einer Stunde ausgedörrt wie Trockenobst und hatte richtig Arbeit, halbwegs die Rücklichter der Anderen im Blickfeld zu halten.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kurz vor Dürwiß bin ich dann links Richtung Heimat abgebogen; zum Glück musste XCR kurz vorher anhalten, so dass ich ihm bescheid sagen konnte. 
Ein Stückchen vor Röhe waren dann sämtliche Akkus leer, sowohl meiner, als auch der meiner Mirage.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Insgesamt 2 Std. und 57 Min. Nettofahrzeit, Motto der Fahrt: Quäl dich, du Sau und als Fazit: gerne wieder.  

Bis später
Bernd


----------



## RS-Hunter (31. Dezember 2005)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

ein kurzes Plädoyer zu meiner Verteidigung:



auch ich habe von vornherein nicht mit einer solch langen Tour gerechnet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



auch ich habe nichts zu essen oder trinken mit gehabt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



auch ich hatte mit den widrigen Witterungsverhältnissen zu kämpfen, bedenkt man, dass ich vorne nur einen alten Schwalbe Marathon habe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



man meint, dass es die ganze Zeit bergan geht, aber zu Beginn hatten wir mächtig Rückenwind und leicht abschüssige Wege 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



es ging auch nicht darum den kürzesten Weg zu nehmen  
es hat sich auch keiner gemeldet, als es darum ging an den entsprechenden Stellen die Tour zu kürzen  
ich werde dafür plädieren, dass die anderen stärkere und hellere Rücklichter montieren, damit man sie länger erkennen kann  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



da René bei seinem Zwischenstopp angemerkt hatte, dass wir ruhig weiterfahren sollten, hatte ich gedacht, dass er dann mit dir gemeinsam den restlichen Weg zurücklegt
Schade, dass du es nicht mehr mit in Onkels "Tom's-Hütte" geschafft hast, dort gab es noch leckeres, gut abgehangenes TH Simons Bräu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hättest du doch noch etwas von Marcel's Spacekeksen gehabt, dann hätte sicherlich der Afterburner nochmal bei dir eingesetzt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ansonsten schliesse ich mich den Worten von Bernd anstandslos an  

Aber was mir doch stark zu denken gibt, Bernd du hast deine Zeit nicht richtig eingetragen: normalerweise hätte dort stehen müssen 3:02 h  

Bernd, trotzdem vollen Respekt. Ich bin stolz auf Dich.  

So Jungs bis gleich, wenn's wieder heisst "leicht und langsam"


----------



## XCRacer (31. Dezember 2005)

Wird bestimmt gleich wieder lustig 

5 Grad PLUS! Regen, Sturm, ...aber wer will es schon leicht haben 

bis gleich


----------



## mcmarki (31. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich tu mich für heute raus - fühle mich nicht sportlich  .

Nichts desto trotz wünsche ich allen mit denen ich dieses Jahr die Ehre hatte durch den Wald zu radeln ein gesegnetes neues Jahr.

Beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## rpo35 (31. Dezember 2005)

Mahlzeit,

seid mir nicht böse Jungs, aber das tu ich mir nicht an...
Vor meiner Garage liegen ca. 30cm Schneepampe, das Auto steht jetzt mitten drin und ich komme nicht mehr raus...Zu allem Überfluß hat's jetzt auch noch angefangen zu pinkeln. Ich geh jetzt mal zu Fuß Blümchen holen (haben heute Hochzeitstag  ) und danach schau ich, wie ich das Auto wieder weg bekomme 

Wünsche Euch einen Guten Rutsch und eine unfallfreie Saison 2006 !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## HolyBen (31. Dezember 2005)

*Weicheier !!!!*​




















Ne, mal Spaß beiseite: mit ner längeren  Anfahrt würde ich mir das heute auch sparen.  

Guten Rutsch euch beiden.


----------



## rpo35 (31. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> *Weicheier !!!!*​


Du könntest mich jetzt von mir aus mit weichen Eiern bewerfen und ich würde nicht kommen......hier schüttets übrigens eben wie aus Eierm; bin bis jetzt ziemlich gesund durchgekommen und das soll so bleiben...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IB39 (31. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Leut's ,

möchte euch allen noch einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2006 wünschen 

feiert schön   

so müssen uns jetzt langsam fertig machen, Frauchen und Töchterchen wollen noch den Sylvesterlauf in Aachen als letzte gute Tat für dieses Jahr laufen.

bist bald

Gruß Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (31. Dezember 2005)

IB39 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Frauchen und Töchterchen wollen noch den Sylvesterlauf in Aachen als letzte gute Tat für dieses Jahr laufen.
> 
> bist bald
> 
> Gruß Ingo


Bestelle den beiden einen lieben Gruß & viel Erfolg !!!!! 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (31. Dezember 2005)

Allen die Heute nicht mitfahren und allen anderen Mitlesern einen Guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches und gesundes neues Jahr!

Wer ist eigentlich ColSievers?


----------



## HolyBen (31. Dezember 2005)

Hey Jungs !

Was war los ? Keine Zeit ein paar Minuten zu warten, bis ich den Schlauch gewechselt habe ????


----------



## rpo35 (31. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Jungs !
> 
> Was war los ? Keine Zeit ein paar Minuten zu warten, bis ich den Schlauch gewechselt habe ????


Haben sie Dich schon wieder hängen lassen ? Hey Jungs, strengt Euch mal was an...das darf nicht dauernd passieren


----------



## kurzer37 (31. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Leut's ,

möchte euch allen noch einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2006 wünschen 

feiert schön   

Gruß
kurzer37

der Anfänger aus Zweifall ,die Bergziege ,bin halt Einzelkämpfer


----------



## HolyBen (31. Dezember 2005)

Hallo nochmal,

nach einem Anruf von Thorsten (im Hintergrund die saufende Meute) hat sich der Sachverhalt aufgeklärt. 

Mein Schlauch wurde manipuliert, damit sie mich im Wald zurücklassen und nachher das Leffe allein trinken können.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wartet ab, die Rache kommt im neuen Jahr: ich werde noch härter trainieren und dann notfalls auch mit Reifenpanne mithalten können.   

Euch Allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Ich werde mich jetzt mal pflegen und dann gibts *PARTY !!*


----------



## Cheng (31. Dezember 2005)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Jungs !
> 
> Was war los ? Keine Zeit ein paar Minuten zu warten, bis ich den Schlauch gewechselt habe ????



@Bernd: in aller Erfurcht und voller Entschuldigungen ( und Leffe ) möchte ich mich doch bei Dir entschuldigen, irgendwie haben wir uns falsch verstanden und ich bin dann wohl doch nicht weit genug zurück gefahren.
Als Entschädigung biete ich Dir an die nächste Tour komplett in Deinem Windschatten zu fahren, dann verstehe ich Dich auch. 
Dir und Deiner Familie einen ganz persönlichen Guten Rutsch ins neu Jahr!


----------



## HolyBen (31. Dezember 2005)

Omerbacher Chat:    http://server2.webkicks.de/omerbach/index.cgi


----------



## Cheng (31. Dezember 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Januar 2006)

Ich wünsche allen Bikern ein frohes neues Jahr 2006


----------



## MTBScout (2. Januar 2006)

Ich liefere nachher die CD's aus @Bernd, Thorsten, Rene. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Und wenn ich schon mal dabei bin, guckst du hier....http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1889 

Marcel.


----------



## XCRacer (2. Januar 2006)

Trari-trara die Post war da! Danke!


----------



## MTBScout (2. Januar 2006)

Bin wieder da. Habe allerdings nur ne große Postrunde absolviert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Zur Laufenburg hab ich mich nicht mehr getraut, zu dunkel und zu abgeschieden  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Allerdings bei dem Nebel heute, frag ich mich immer noch: Wo war ich eigentlich  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Blöd war nur, das ich noch 5 min bei Regen um den Block drehen mußte um die 2 Stunden voll zu kriegen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mal schauen wie das Wetter morgen ist  

Marcel


----------



## HolyBen (2. Januar 2006)

hallo marcel,

ich kann morgen leider nicht.
Sorry 

Bernd


----------



## MTBScout (3. Januar 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> hallo marcel,ich kann morgen leider nicht.
> Sorry
> Bernd



Da ist eineTour endlich mal "wirklich" HolyBen Tauglich und du kannst nicht wegen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber um so besser dann enteile ich mal Punktemäßig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBScout (3. Januar 2006)

Melde mich zurück vom Nightride um den Blausteinsee.
Ich denke unserem Gastfahrer Michael (kurzer37) (hoffe ich habe den Namen richtig behalten) (ich und Namen...) hat die Runde vorbei am Tagebau und dem Blausteinsee gefallen. Bis auf eine kleine Sackgasse mit anständig Matsch hab ich auch ohne Premium-Guide den Weg ganz gut gefunden. Ich denke der Gast wird uns auch künftig gelegentlich begleiten.
Bis denne...
... Marcel


----------



## kurzer37 (3. Januar 2006)

Hallo Jungs 
danke meinem Scout für eine super Tour , werde gerne nochmal mitfahren. Die angesprochene Sackgasse war vorher niemals eine . 
Nochmals vielen Dank, auch für ein Tempo welches ich mithalten konnte,mein erster Night-Ride war wunderbar.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## Cheng (3. Januar 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs
> danke meinem Scout für eine super Tour , werde gerne nochmal mitfahren. Die angesprochene Sackgasse war vorher niemals eine .
> Nochmals vielen Dank, auch für ein Tempo welches ich mithalten konnte,mein erster Night-Ride war wunderbar.
> Gruß
> kurzer37



freut mich wenn es Dir gefallen hat, da MTB-Scout bei uns nicht gerade der langsamste ist denke ich das Du Touren locker mit uns mitfahren kannst wenn das Tempo von Ihm kein grosses Problem für Dich war!


----------



## Cheng (3. Januar 2006)

Für morgen gibt es http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1895 was!


----------



## HolyBen (3. Januar 2006)

267 	HolyBen	Team Omba I	215
268 	XCRacer	WBTS All Stars	215	

Endlich isser da.
Jetzt kann ich weiter machen.


----------



## rpo35 (3. Januar 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> 267     HolyBen    Team Omba I    215
> 268     XCRacer    WBTS All Stars    215
> 
> Endlich isser da.
> Jetzt kann ich weiter machen.


So, wie ich ihn einschätze, steigt er jetzt nochmal auf die Rolle...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## talybont (4. Januar 2006)

@ Ben
Ich hoffe Bernd, Du hast mal was von ÜBERTRAINING gehört .

mfg,
Armin


----------



## HolyBen (4. Januar 2006)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ben
> Ich hoffe Bernd, Du hast mal was von ÜBERTRAINING gehört .
> 
> mfg,
> Armin


Na klar, ich habe drei tage pause hinter mir.


----------



## MTBScout (4. Januar 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Für morgen gibt es http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1895 was!



Ich sag mal unter Vorbehalt zu. Wenn ich nicht pünktlich da bin, komme ich auch nicht. Grund: Hausverbot


----------



## MTBScout (4. Januar 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs
> danke meinem Scout für eine super Tour , werde gerne nochmal mitfahren. Die angesprochene Sackgasse war vorher niemals eine .
> Nochmals vielen Dank, auch für ein Tempo welches ich mithalten konnte,mein erster Night-Ride war wunderbar.
> Gruß
> kurzer37



Noch mal zu gestern. Gib mir mal bitte die Marke und Typ deines Handschuhes durch. Ich hab immer so kalte Patschehändschen. 
Danke.
Marcel

P.S. Wenn jemand anderes einen guten Tip für Frierhände hat, immer her damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (4. Januar 2006)

Hallo Marcel
habe soeben mein Bike wieder in einen Sehenswerten Zustand versetzt,die Tour war genial und hat mir spass gemacht , Wiederholung folgt.
So nun zu deinen Patschehändchen ,die Handschuhe sind Original Gore Bike - Wear Windstopper jedoch in der Ausführung bedingt Wasserdicht.Wenn du mir sagts welche Größe du hast kann ,Ich schauen ob in Breinig noch welche vom Vorjahr (2004) zu haben sind für schmales Geld .
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## mcmarki (4. Januar 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Für morgen gibt es http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1895 was!



schade ist mir ca. ne Std. zu früh -

Ich werde mich gegen 19.30 auf dem Weg Richtung Düren machen - mal den Weg zur Arbeit antesten.
vielleicht begegnen wir uns ja unterwegs.


----------



## MTBScout (4. Januar 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marcel
> habe soeben mein Bike wieder in einen Sehenswerten Zustand versetzt,die Tour war genial und hat mir spass gemacht , Wiederholung folgt.
> So nun zu deinen Patschehändchen ,die Handschuhe sind Original Gore Bike - Wear Windstopper jedoch in der Ausführung bedingt Wasserdicht.Wenn du mir sagts welche Größe du hast kann ,Ich schauen ob in Breinig noch welche vom Vorjahr (2004) zu haben sind für schmales Geld .
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



Wäre prima, wenn du das mal machen könntest. Ich denke ich habe eine Mittlere Größe, keine Ahnung in Zahlen aber wenn es M gibt dann die.

Danke 
Marcel.


----------



## kurzer37 (4. Januar 2006)

Habe selber Gr. M und eigentlich kleine Hände denke das dir L oder XL passen sollte.

Melde mich sobald es etwas neues gibt.

Michael


----------



## Xxmurax (4. Januar 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> schade ist mir ca. ne Std. zu früh -
> 
> Ich werde mich gegen 19.30 auf dem Weg Richtung Düren machen - mal den Weg zur Arbeit antesten.
> vielleicht begegnen wir uns ja unterwegs.




so da bin ich wieder. allen erstmal ein FROHES NEUES JAHR!!

werde mcmarki auf dem einsamen weg gesellschaft leisten, und auf diese weise meine beine auf trab halten. hoffe bei eine der nächsten touren wieder dabei sein zu können/dürfen.


----------



## HolyBen (4. Januar 2006)

Hallo Markus, hallo Murat,

vielleicht sehen wir uns ja unterwegs.  

Viel Spaß
Bernd


----------



## Cecil974 (4. Januar 2006)

René!

Wußte gar nicht dass Du so empfindlich bist. Ich akzeptiere keine Schutzbleche  Sonst komme ich nicht bis in die Nordeifel

Gruß Tina


----------



## rpo35 (4. Januar 2006)

Cecil974 schrieb:
			
		

> René!
> 
> Wußte gar nicht dass Du so empfindlich bist. Ich akzeptiere keine Schutzbleche  Sonst komme ich nicht bis in die Nordeifel
> 
> Gruß Tina


 Ein Weichei eben......hab meine neue Freundin heute ganz ohne Kotflügel völlig eingesaut...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (4. Januar 2006)

Pah! Mann oder Memme?



...Ok, bin ne Memme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (4. Januar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Pah! Mann oder Memme?
> 
> 
> 
> ...Ok, bin ne Memme


Hast Recht, fahre bei Dreck auch mit Kotflügel...dachte, es wäre heute trockener gewesen...


----------



## Cecil974 (4. Januar 2006)

Wolltest aber für mich zum Mann werden


----------



## rpo35 (4. Januar 2006)

Cecil974 schrieb:
			
		

> Wolltest aber für mich zum Mann werden


Denke nein. Oder kann ich mir davon was kaufen ?


----------



## Cheng (4. Januar 2006)

Cecil974 schrieb:
			
		

> Wolltest aber für mich zum Mann werden



Haben wir hier was verpasst?


----------



## rpo35 (4. Januar 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Haben wir hier was verpasst?


Keine Ahnung, kenne sie oder ihn nicht


----------



## Cecil974 (4. Januar 2006)

Bin ne SIE und eigentlich war auch René gemeint... sorry.. (Der weiß bescheid )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (4. Januar 2006)

Schade Ralph, da war der Herr XCR doch mal wieder schneller, wie immer eben!

Grüß Dich Cecil, woher kommst Du denn? Woher Du René kennst wollen wir gar nicht wissen!


----------



## rpo35 (4. Januar 2006)

Cecil974 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ne SIE und eigentlich war auch René gemeint... sorry.. (Der weiß bescheid )


Dann ist ja gut. Glaubst gar nicht, wie oft sich hier irgendwelche gekränkte User als Mädel anmelden und meinen, den Laden aufmischen zu können......Also, weitermachen...


----------



## Cecil974 (5. Januar 2006)

Also woher ich René kenne verrate ich eh nicht. Ist unser Geheimnis   Und außerdem werde ich wohl demnächst mal mit Euch mitfahren. Mal die Nordeifel erkunden. Wie es da so ist

Gruß
Tina


----------



## HolyBen (5. Januar 2006)

Cecil974 schrieb:
			
		

> Und außerdem werde ich wohl demnächst mal mit Euch mitfahren. Mal die Nordeifel erkunden. Wie es da so ist
> 
> Gruß
> Tina


Dürfen wir die Schutzbleche dranlassen ???

Bitte ....  

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Cecil974 (5. Januar 2006)

Ihr dürft sie dranlassen!  

René muß dran glauben.....


----------



## Cheng (5. Januar 2006)

Oje, der arme René,

gerade er hat doch das größte Schutzblech von allen!


----------



## Cecil974 (5. Januar 2006)

Aha! Wird ja immer interessanter hier bei Euch  

Gruß Tina


----------



## rpo35 (5. Januar 2006)

Cecil974 schrieb:
			
		

> Aha! Wird ja immer interessanter hier bei Euch
> 
> Gruß Tina


Ich werd jetzt aber auch neugierig hier......lass mich wissen, wenn Du als Gast bei den Omerbachern auftauchst. Ich war schon viel zu lange nicht mehr dabei und die Silversterrunde haben ich "Weichei" ja abgesagt...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (5. Januar 2006)

Cecil974 schrieb:
			
		

> Aha! Wird ja immer interessanter hier bei Euch
> 
> Gruß Tina



Wir waren schon immer ein interessanter Haufen, wenn Du willst hast Du am Samstag sofort die Möglichkeit auch ein paar andere MÄNNER kennenzulernen.
Obwohl ich glaube das Du was anderes vor hast! 

Dann gilt die Einladung natürlich auch allen anderen wie rpo35, MCMurio und auch Alprausch!

Also ,Termin für Samstag 13:15 Uhr Treffpunkt Omerbach


----------



## XCRacer (5. Januar 2006)

Tina hat am Samstag was anderes vor! Ich kann übrigens auch nicht an eurer Tour teilnehmen 
Weitere Fragen werden nicht beantwortet, auch nicht morgen abend beim Bierchen 

PS: Ben schwächelt beim WP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (5. Januar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Ben schwächelt beim WP


Wenn du jetzt schon die Spazierfahrt zur Arbeit einträgst .....


----------



## XCRacer (5. Januar 2006)

Morgens um 5:15Uhr bei -2 Grad ist mit Sicherheit keine Spazierfahrt!


----------



## RS-Hunter (5. Januar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Weitere Fragen werden nicht beantwortet, auch nicht morgen abend beim Bierchen  ...



Na, das haben auch schon ganz andere gesagt. Aber wäre nicht die erste Frau Kolombo.  

Wie / wann fahren wir morgen zum Treffen? Können doch zusammen fahren! Auto / Rad?


----------



## Cheng (5. Januar 2006)

Frau Columbo! Auch ein schöner Nickname!

@RS-Hunter: sollte bei Deiner E-Mail ein Anhang dabei sein?


----------



## Cheng (5. Januar 2006)

Könnt Ihr Euch daran noch erinnern?



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Nach ein paar Glühweinchen ist er bestimmt gesprächiger



Das geht auch anders:

Nach ein paar Bierchen wird er bestimmt gesprächiger! 

Also dann René, bis morgen abend!


----------



## rpo35 (5. Januar 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...Dann gilt die Einladung natürlich auch allen anderen wie rpo35, MCMurio und auch Alprausch!
> 
> Also ,Termin für Samstag 13:15 Uhr Treffpunkt Omerbach


Nabend,

reise Samstag morgen incl. Anhang in Richtung Pfalz zum Uphill Race in Hauenstein. Am Sonntag Morgen gibt's dann noch eine feine Weinprobe...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTBScout (6. Januar 2006)

Ist schon interessant wie der Fred hier abgeht seitdem ne Frau anwesend ist. 

Meine bisherigen Lieblingszitate:
Cecil974: "...wolltest aber für mich zum Mann werden"
Cheng: "...gerade er hat doch das größte Schutzblech von allen!"
RS-Hunter: "...aber wäre nicht die erste Frau Kolombo."

Ob ich es heute Abend schaffe weiß ich noch nicht, ich bin noch im Sauerland und muß arbeiten  und das an einem Freitag.
Wenn dann komme ich mal auf einen Spontan-Besuch vorbei um mal die Ergebnisse zu kontrollieren.
Vielleicht auf dem Rückweg vom "echten" Nightride  

Bis denne...M.


----------



## MTBScout (6. Januar 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du jetzt schon die Spazierfahrt zur Arbeit einträgst .....



Sind wir schon soweit das jetzt mit allen Mitteln um den Omba-WP-Titel gekämpft wird? 
Ich hab gedacht das kommt erst in den letzten beiden Wochen   
Bernd jetzt wirds eng für uns. Dann müßen wir am Samstag noch ne extra Runde drehen, wärend Rene ja anderweitig beschäftigt ist  . Zum Glück gibts für sowas ja keine WP-Punkte  

M.


----------



## Xxmurax (6. Januar 2006)

sensei cheng, wäre morgen die ideale tour für mich, aber leider kann ich nicht teilnehmen, da ich mich anderweitig im schleppen hab einspannen lassen :-(
ich hoffe es wird ein nächstes mal geben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cecil974 (6. Januar 2006)

Klar gibts Punkte für René. Er kommt ja mim Rädchen - ohne Schutzbleche!!!  Wenn die Schneemassen bis dahin weggetaut sind! Und füllt ihn nicht zu sehr ab den armen Kerl. Er muß ja schließlich morgen auch noch arbeiten!


----------



## MTBScout (6. Januar 2006)

Cecil974 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar gibts Punkte für René. Er kommt ja mim Rädchen - ohne Schutzbleche!!!  Wenn die Schneemassen bis dahin weggetaut sind! Und füllt ihn nicht zu sehr ab den armen Kerl. Er muß ja schließlich morgen auch noch arbeiten!



Wie "dafür" gibt's jetzt auch Punkte???.  Lies mal den Abschnitt http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=195364 unter "Ungültige Eingaben sind:..." (Entsprechenden Punkt bitte selbst raussuchen). Oder hab ich hier was mißverstanden....  , wenn ja dann Asche auf mein Haupt  .

M.


----------



## PacMan (6. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich glaub, ich bin morgen auch nochmal dabei!
Hab im Moment zuhause kein Internet. Also bei Änderungen bitte per Handy melden. Wenn ich nicht mitkomme, meld ich mich bei dir, Thorsten!


----------



## MTBScout (6. Januar 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich glaub, ich bin morgen auch nochmal dabei!
> Hab im Moment zuhause kein Internet. Also bei Änderungen bitte per Handy melden. Wenn ich nicht mitkomme, meld ich mich bei dir, Thorsten!




Dann schalt schon mal das Handy an Thorsten, morgen solls ja vereinzelt Wolken geben


----------



## Cheng (6. Januar 2006)

Cecil974 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar gibts Punkte für René. Er kommt ja mim Rädchen - ohne Schutzbleche!!!  Wenn die Schneemassen bis dahin weggetaut sind! Und füllt ihn nicht zu sehr ab den armen Kerl. Er muß ja schließlich morgen auch noch arbeiten!



Ich denke der soll Radfahren, was muss der denn noch arbeiten?
OK Schnee schaufeln, aber René, da gibts nun wirklich keine Punkte für und für was anderes auch nicht z.B. Autofahren, Rodeln, ausrutschen usw.

@Ombas: da ich schwer damit rechne nicht nur mit einer Kiste Bier heute abend auszukommen bin ich doch schnell noch bei Peter vorbei gefahren und hab noch etwas von seinem Kölsch besorgt, was zum knabbern wäre nicht schlecht!


----------



## HolyBen (6. Januar 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> @Ombas: da ich schwer damit rechne nicht nur mit einer Kiste Bier heute abend auszukommen bin ich doch schnell noch bei Peter vorbei gefahren und hab noch etwas von seinem Kölsch besorgt, was zum knabbern wäre nicht schlecht!


Ich bring den printenschnaps mit, ist genausogut wie knabbersachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyberp (6. Januar 2006)

Ich kann zwar heute Abend leider nicht, aber ihr könnt mir gerne auch eine Aufgabe bzgl. der Homepage zuteilen . Ab Mitte nächster Woche sollte ich in der neuen Wohnung wieder einen Internetzugang haben und auch ein bißchen Zeit. Wenn ihr also noch Hilfe braucht plant mich ruhig mit ein.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## HolyBen (6. Januar 2006)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann zwar heute Abend leider nicht, aber ihr könnt mir gerne auch eine Aufgabe bzgl. der Homepage zuteilen


sehr gut, da finden wir schon was.


----------



## MTBScout (6. Januar 2006)

Ich kann heute leider nicht, ich häng noch ne weile im Sauerland rum.
Aber morgen bin ich dabei.

M.


----------



## XCRacer (6. Januar 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke der soll Radfahren, was muss der denn noch arbeiten?


Boh eh! Schnallt hier keiner mehr was?

Ich muß morgen früh arbeiten und wollte dann im Anschluß zu Tina fahren, um mit ihr zu BIKEN! Aber jetzt hat sie abgesagt! Ihr habt sie vergrault! Überlegt mal, wie ihr DAS wieder gut macht! ...Wie wär's mit ein Jahr lang Freibier?!?


----------



## IGGY (6. Januar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Boh eh! Schnallt hier keiner mehr was?
> 
> Ich muß morgen früh arbeiten und wollte dann im Anschluß zu Tina fahren, um mit ihr zu BIKEN! Aber jetzt hat sie abgesagt! Ihr habt sie vergrault! Überlegt mal, wie ihr DAS wieder gut macht! ...Wie wär's mit ein Jahr lang Freibier?!?


Tina? Wer ist Tina?
Mfg ein genervter IGGY der noch immer auf seine Gabel wartet


----------



## kurzer37 (6. Januar 2006)

Tut mir leid für dich aber das Leben geht irgenwie weiter.


----------



## rpo35 (6. Januar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ihr habt sie vergrault! Überlegt mal...


Das glaubst Du aber selbst nicht, was Du da erzählst oder ? Wo sind die Smilies ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (6. Januar 2006)

Keine Panik! Ist nur was dazwischen gekommen 

Bin morgen bei der Tour mit den *Ombas *dabei


----------



## HolyBen (6. Januar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Panik! Ist nur was dazwischen gekommen
> 
> Bin morgen bei der Tour mit den *Ombas *dabei


Aber nur *ohne schutzblech*. 

was der einen recht ist, ist dem anderen billig.


----------



## RS-Hunter (6. Januar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Boh eh! Schnallt hier keiner mehr was?


Nö, warum auch? Wir sind wie von Sinnen!  



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wie wär's mit ein Jahr lang Freibier?!?


Korrigiere das Zitat: "...Wie wär's mit ein Jahr lang Freibiersenke?!?" Aber gerne und wenn du sie ein Jahr lang schaffst, dann gibst auch ein Jahr lang Freibier. Da lass ich nix drauf kommen.  

Bis später ... bringe noch etwas zum Knabbern mit, habe da noch Reste von der Schrauberparty und so.

Cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (6. Januar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Panik! Ist nur was dazwischen gekommen
> 
> Bin morgen bei der Tour mit den *Ombas *dabei




Und ich habe mich gar nicht getraut was zu schreiben! 

Dann bis gleich!


----------



## HolyBen (7. Januar 2006)

*<<<<<<Erster Zwischenbericht des gestrigen Mega-Brainstormings zur neuen Omba HP>>>>>>​*
Nach stundelangen Verhandlungen konnten sich die Beteiligten (xcsäufer, Promille-Hunter,Printenschnapscheng und AlkBen) auf einen Domainnamen einigen: www.omerbach.de.

Die Besprechung musste dann leider abgebrochen werden, da die Uhr schon auf zwei Uhr in der Nacht stand.

Bei diesem Tempo ist mit der Fertigstellung der HP in ca. 2 Jahren zu rechnen.

*<<<<<<Erster Zwischenbericht des gestrigen Mega-Brainstormings zur neuen Omba HP>>>>>>​*


----------



## Cecil974 (7. Januar 2006)

Oh je. So wie sich das liest wäre René ja nicht zu wirklich viel zu bewegen gewesen   Viel Spaß bei der Tour Euch Jungs


----------



## XCRacer (7. Januar 2006)

Soll noch mal ein*e* sagen, ich wäre ein Weichei und würde mit Schutzblechen fahren! Hier ist der Beweiß! ICH KANN AUCH ANDERS!


----------



## Cecil974 (7. Januar 2006)

Alles klar!!! Werde nie wieder ein Wort zu den Blechen verlieren!  Bist ja richtig tapfer gewesen René


----------



## Cheng (8. Januar 2006)

Da die beiden Neulinge dann gestern doch nicht dabei waren wurde die Tour neu definiert und auf ein anstrengenderes Nivau geschraubt.
Es ging vom Omerbach aus Richtung Schevenhütte dort hoch in die Region Laufenburg, wo wir die Trails und Wege zwischen Laufenburg und Gey unsicher machten.

War natürlich für mich eine Wonne da ich die erste Tour mit meinem neuen Bike im Gelände unterwegs war, aber Ihr kennt das ja, ist der Rahmen einmal nicht mehr zu erkennen ist der Rest dann auch egal. Zuhause stand dann eine intensive Putzorgie an.

Zurück ging es von Gey über Großau, Thönbachtrail wieder Richtung Heimat, dort wurden dann die Restbestände vom Vorabend noch in meinem Keller gekillt.

Am Ende standen rund 45Trailkilometer bei entweder vereistem oder tiefen Boden.

Fullyfahren kann richtig Spassmachen

Teilnehmer: Pacman, MTBScout, RS-Hunter, XCRacer, Holyben, mcmarci und Cheng. Fotos kommen vielleicht irgendwann von Pacman, wenn er wieder Telefon hat


----------



## Montana (8. Januar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Soll noch mal ein*e* sagen, ich wäre ein Weichei und würde mit Schutzblechen fahren! Hier ist der Beweiß! ICH KANN AUCH ANDERS!



Ich muss mich da mal kurz einschalten   So sehen wir nach unseren Königsforst Touren fast immer aus  bis auf wenige Tage im Jahr  Ich habe mir daher jetzt auch schweren Herzens ein Schutzblech gegönnt. Das freut den einen oder anderen   der bisher _hinter_ mir gefahren ist (sind wenige  )

Grüsse an die Omerbacher

Guido


----------



## HolyBen (9. Januar 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Da die beiden Neulinge dann gestern doch nicht dabei waren wurde die Tour neu definiert und auf ein anstrengenderes Niveau geschraubt.


Ich komm zu Nix; wird Zeit, dass mein Urlaub zu Ende geht.

Etwas verspätet mein Statement zur Tour.
Ganz unschuldig war ich nicht an der Umstruktuierung des Tourverlaufs. Ich hatte vorher mal was von "wieder mehr Trails" gefaselt und prompt wurde mein Wunsch erfüllt -danke Georg und René-.   

Allerdings waren die Bodenverhältnisse teils recht heftig, von Matsch bis zum Abwinken bis zu geschlossener Eisdecke. So hab ich mich einmal in im Matsch festgefrorenen Treckerspuren richtig langgemacht und das ein oder andere Mal schiebend mir verdächtig erscheinende Passagen überwunden.  

Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen und lieber alles langsam angehen lassen.

Wie immer schöne Tour mit Ausklang im Keller "Chez Toto"


----------



## HolyBen (10. Januar 2006)

Hallo Ombas,

ich hab meine Mirage doch mal auseinandergeschraubt.
Das war problemslos: Reflektor abschrauben, danach die zwei Kreuzschrauben im Innereren lösen und man kann die Platine entnehmen.

Den Fehler habe ich schnell gefunden: wenn man die Platine vor sich liegen hat (Steckerbuchse nach vorne) sind in der linken oberen Ecke zwei dünne kabel mit einer Lötstelle befestigt.

Eins dieser beiden Kabel geht bei mir ins Nichts, d.h. das andere Ende baumelt mitsamt Lötzinn rum. War wohl ne kalte Lötstelle, die sich durchs fahren endgültig gelöst hat.

1. Kann mir einer sagen, wo das Kabel angelötet werden muss und
2. wer hat einen Lötkolben und kann damit umgehen ?

Ist notfalls einer bereit seine Lampe aufzuschrauben ?
Garantie ist nicht gefährdet, da man alles ohne Spuren erledigen kann.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (10. Januar 2006)

@Bernd: Ich würds Dir gerne machen , bin aber leider bissl weit ab vom Schuß...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## HolyBen (10. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Bernd: Ich würds Dir gerne machen , bin aber leider bissl weit ab vom Schuß...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Schade ,schade


----------



## rpo35 (10. Januar 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Schade ,schade


Ey sach ma...das ist doch nicht Dein Ernst oder ? Jeder Kerl hat 'nen Kolben...


----------



## HolyBen (10. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ey sach ma...das ist doch nicht Dein Ernst oder ? Jeder Kerl hat 'nen Kolben...


Hier wird mann nur missverstanden............


----------



## Cheng (10. Januar 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ombas,
> 1. Kann mir einer sagen, wo das Kabel angelötet werden muss und
> 2. wer hat einen Lötkolben und kann damit umgehen ?
> 
> ...



Hy Bernd,

ein Kolben habe ich auch, wollte das nur mal klar stellen.

Ich werde mich dazu bereit erklären Dir die Lampe ganz zu zerstören! 

Also melde Dich!


----------



## rpo35 (10. Januar 2006)

@Cheng: Dein Status deutet darauf hin, dass die Fully-Jungfernfahrt bereits Geschichte ist !? Erzähl mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (10. Januar 2006)

Hy Ralph,

wie Du sicher im Kurzbericht der Tour gelesen hast war ich doch sehr überwältigt. Hätte nie gedacht das Fully fahren so einen großen Unterschied macht. Ob das Rad jetzt besser oder schlechter ist als andere kann ich natürlich nicht sagen, aber so wie es am Samstag gefahren ist, schon geil!

Grüsse

der verzauberte Fullyist!


----------



## kurzer37 (10. Januar 2006)

Hallo @ Bernd
habe meine Mirage soeben zerlegt eines dieser Kabel geht zum Steckeranfang ( Anschluss für Akku), das andere Kabel zur Fassung . 
Hoffe konnte dir helfen.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## HolyBen (10. Januar 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @ Bernd
> habe meine Mirage soeben zerlegt eines dieser Kabel geht zum Steckeranfang ( Anschluss für Akku), das andere Kabel zur Fassung .
> Hoffe konnte dir helfen.
> 
> ...


Hallo Michael,
ja, du konntest mir helfen.
Wo an am akkuanschluss ist das kabel angelötet ?

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Cheng (10. Januar 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Wo an am akkuanschluss ist das kabel angelötet ?
> 
> Gruß
> Bernd


----------



## PacMan (11. Januar 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Da die beiden Neulinge dann gestern doch nicht dabei waren wurde die Tour neu definiert und auf ein anstrengenderes Nivau geschraubt.
> ...



Ich fand's super! Hätten noch ein paar spannende Downhills drin sein können... aber wir wollen's mal nicht übertreiben. 
Am Ende waren meine Beine auch ziemlich erledigt; nach fast zwei Monaten Pause ja auch nicht verwunderlich. Hab's so gerade noch geschafft, mein Bike zu putzen...

Photos kommen bald. Zuhause hab ich noch immer kein I-Net. Bin gerade nur zu Besuch auf der Arbeit, um mal die wichtigsten Online-Geschäfte erledigen zu können.

Samstag bin ich nicht im Lande. Ihr braucht mir also nicht bescheid zu geben, falls ihr fahrt.


----------



## Cheng (11. Januar 2006)

Für alle die die Schnauze immer noch nicht voll haben gibt es den 1. Freitag den 13. Vollmond Nightride!

Also dann schnell hier eintragen!

Für Samstag gleich den nächsten Termin hinterher!

Samstag geht`s dann hier lang!

Für mehr von den Ombas gibt auch noch den Chat, dann vielleicht bis später!


----------



## mcmarki (13. Januar 2006)

@cheng

Thorsten, wird das heute abend nur ne Asphaltrunde? Wenn ja, komm ich mit dem frisch montierten Straßenrädchen.

Markus


----------



## Cheng (13. Januar 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> @cheng
> 
> Thorsten, wird das heute abend nur ne Asphaltrunde? Wenn ja, komm ich mit dem frisch montierten Straßenrädchen.
> 
> Markus



Ich denke wir fahren sie Runde wie beim letzten mal mit Bernd, JJ, Armin und Marcel.
Lässt sich locker mit leicht profilierten Slicks fahren.

Komme aber gerade auch vom Zaffa, ich glaube da gab es ein Problem mit Deinem Rad!


----------



## mcmarki (13. Januar 2006)

Probleme? 
Das kann nicht sein - denn ich habe es soeben abgeholt!  
gut dann werde ich profilierte Reifen aufziehen!


----------



## XCRacer (13. Januar 2006)

Kundschaft!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=200598

...hat sich für heute abend angemeldet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBScout (13. Januar 2006)

Hallo Thorsten,
ich bringe dir die Lampe vorher vorbei. Problem ist allerdings das ich gerade erst deine Mail gelesen habe und die Lampe noch verpackt und demnach auch entladen ist.

Marcel


----------



## kurzer37 (13. Januar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Kundschaft!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=200598
> 
> ...hat sich für heute abend angemeldet!


Hallo Jungs
meiner einer hat dem Jungen diese Seite empfohlen.

Gruß
Kurzer37
Michael


----------



## XCRacer (14. Januar 2006)

Hier die Bilder, die Karte und den GPS-Log der *Freitag-der-13.-Nightride* von letzter Nacht. Bericht schreibt jemand anderes. 

Grüüüße XCR


----------



## Cheng (14. Januar 2006)

Hier die Kurzfassung:

-2 Grad, Harter Boden, 7 Männer und 1 Frau, Vollmond, Asphalt und Trails!

Hier die Langfassung:

Um 21 Uhr traffen sich acht Biker/in (Cheng, XCRacer, RS-Hunter, mcmarci, MTB-Scout, Patrick, Patrick´s Kumpel und Claudia) an der Star-Tankstelle in Eschweiler Dürwiss.

Die Umrundung des Tagebau Inden war das Ziel bei Vollmond am Freitag den 13. zu erreichen. Patrick und sein Kumpel waren bereits mit dem Bike aus Inden und Echtz angereist. Vorbei am Blausteinsee über den Fussweg ging es Richtung Neu Lohn bei Rinkens vorbei in den Tagebau entlang der neuen Inde. Durch den Tagebau entlang der Bagger beleuchetet vom Licht des Vollmondes bis Kirchberg  ging es über die Schotterpiste.
Nach einem kleinen Ausblick in den schön beleuchteten Tagebau ging es weiter über Asphalt Richtung Düren wo sich dann in Pier die beiden Jungs aus Inden verabschiedeteten (wir hoffen auf weitere gemeinsame Touren). Für uns ging es weiter bis Gürzenich, Derichsweiler, Schlich nach Jüngersdorf über den Wanderparkplatz durch den Wald zum Gut Schöntal, am Gut vorbei den steilen Trail bergauf in das Wäldchen bei Heistern. Eine Runde um das Nierchen durch Hücheln entlang der Inde durch die Königsbenden bis Nothberg wo wir uns dann noch von Claudia und Markus verabschiedeten. 
Marcel hat dann noch zum Bier in seiner Hütte eingeladen. Dort wurde dann der letzte Rest um halb 2 rausgeschmissen.

Runde 51km bei einem 21er Schnitt und -2 Grad haben sehr viel Spass gemacht, der Vollmond hat sein sehr schönes Flair dazu beigetragen.

Mal sehen was man heute noch drauf hat!


----------



## HolyBen (14. Januar 2006)

@Thorsten:

Die folgenden Fehler traten bei der Verarbeitung auf: 	
Der Posteingang von Cheng ist voll. Cheng kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind.


----------



## Cheng (14. Januar 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> @Thorsten:
> 
> Die folgenden Fehler traten bei der Verarbeitung auf:
> Der Posteingang von Cheng ist voll. Cheng kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind.



Wer hat mich denn da wieder so zugemüllt 

Hier schon einmal die Fotos der heutigen Tour, für den Bericht werden wir noch zwischen Bernd und Marcel losen!

Da mich mein Hightec-Equipment heute doppelt im Stich gelassen hat, wieviel km und Hm hatten wir denn heute?


----------



## HolyBen (14. Januar 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hier schon einmal die Fotos der heutigen Tour, für den Bericht werden wir noch zwischen Bernd und Marcel losen!



Ich kann ja schreiben, welchen Weg wir gefahren sind.


----------



## Cheng (14. Januar 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann ja schreiben, welchen Weg wir gefahren sind.



Alles klar Bernd, da Du Dich quasi um die Berichtserstattung reisst wollen wir mal nicht so sein und es Dir auch überlassen! 

@MTB-Scout: sei nicht traurig, der nächste Tourenbericht ist für Dich reserviert!


----------



## XCRacer (14. Januar 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hier schon einmal die Fotos


Am besten gefällt mir das Gruppenfoto am Zweifaller Kreuz. Die Teilnehmer sind ja vorzüglich zu erkennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (14. Januar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten gefällt mir das Gruppenfoto am Zweifaller Kreuz. Die Teilnehmer sind ja vorzüglich zu erkennen



Bist Du schon wieder zu Hause? 

Das lag alles nur an Armin, die Flügel seines Schutzengels haben stark reflektiert! 

@Armin: wolltest Du kein Bier mehr, Du bist auf einmal weg gewesen!


----------



## GeJott (14. Januar 2006)

Nabend, Jungs und Mädel,
Ein Klasse Bild hat Thorsten da geschossen!  

Wir waren heute übrigens unter Anderem auch bei Euch  in der Nähe und dann weiter ins Wurmtal. Ne klasse Gegend    Wusste garnicht , dass man da stellenweise den Sattel absenken kann   War allerdings stellenweise wegen des schönen Wetters leicht überbevölkert dort. Mehr gibt´s morgen !

Gerd


----------



## talybont (15. Januar 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Bist Du schon wieder zu Hause?
> 
> Das lag alles nur an Armin, die Flügel seines Schutzengels haben stark reflektiert!
> 
> @Armin: wolltest Du kein Bier mehr, Du bist auf einmal weg gewesen!


Das lag daran, das ich gut 45 Minuten auf einen freien Waschplatz warten musste. Wäre fast Amok gelaufen. Dann habe ich zugesehen, schnellstmöglich zu meiner Liebsten zu kommen, um einen weiteren Amoklauf zu vermeiden  . Es stand da noch eine Einladung nach Aachen aus. Sorry, war absolut dumm gelaufen. Aber Frauen stellen sich beim Autowaschen noch viel schlimmer an als beim Autofahren   .

cu,
Armin


----------



## Cheng (16. Januar 2006)

Da ich kommenden Samstag leider verhindert bin, sollte jemand der Omerbach-Gründer-Gemeinde eine Tour ins LMB stellen.

Als alternative hat Gerd(Gejott) bei den Mausbachen bereits einen Termin eingetragen, es soll durch die heimichen Wälder gehen, unter anderem zur Freibiersenke. Überlegt doch mal ob Ihr Euch nicht mit den Jungs auf halben Weg in Hamich trefft.

Den Termin von Gerd gibt es hier!

Für Freitag werde ich nach weiteren Beobachtungen der Wettervorhersage einen NR eintragen, für danach hat diesmal Claudia zum Bier eingeladen!


----------



## XCRacer (17. Januar 2006)

Tach Männers und Weibers!

Freitagabend fällt für mich aus, da ich zum Knechten muß. Zu Samstag kann ich aus bekannten Gründen noch nichts sagen. Wenn das Wetter OK ist, radel ich auswärts.

Zu unserer HP: Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn sich der Sache erstmal jemand anderes annimmt. Habe im Moment weder die Ruhe, noch die Zeit dazu. Gleich darf ich wieder zur Knechtanstallt 

Fotos von der Vogelsang/Wollseifen-Wanderung gibt's unter www.mtb3000.de
Habe mal eine kleine MTB-Runde ab Heimbach Bf ausgearbeitet. Wäre was für's Frühjahr. Anfahrt und eventuell auch Rückfahrt mit der Euregio/Rurtalbahn.

Happy Trails, XCR


----------



## Cheng (17. Januar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Fotos von der Vogelsang/Wollseifen-Wanderung gibt's unter www.mtb3000.de



schöne Bilder, habe jetzt viel von meinem Vater darüber gehört, leider hat das Wetter wohl nicht mitgespielt!


			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mal eine kleine MTB-Runde ab Heimbach Bf ausgearbeitet. Wäre was für's Frühjahr. Anfahrt und eventuell auch Rückfahrt mit der Euregio/Rurtalbahn.
> 
> Happy Trails, XCR



Erzähl mehr, hast Du schon ein ovl. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk S. (17. Januar 2006)

Tach Männers und Weibers!

Freitagabend fällt für mich aus, da ich zum Knechten muß. Zu Samstag kann ich aus bekannten Gründen noch nichts sagen. Wenn das Wetter OK ist, radel ich auswärts.

Zu unserer HP: Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn sich der Sache erstmal jemand anderes annimmt. Habe im Moment weder die Ruhe, noch die Zeit dazu. Gleich darf ich wieder zur Knechtanstallt 

Hörst Du jetzt mal auf zu jammern!  
Ohne den Knechtstall könntest Du Dir kein Rotes Wild leisten!  

*DU BIST DEUTSCHLAND!* 

Viel Spass beim Knecht!


----------



## rpo35 (17. Januar 2006)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ohne den Knechtstall könntest Du Dir kein Rotes Wild leisten!


...Recht hadder ...geht schufften du Memme...


----------



## XCRacer (17. Januar 2006)

@D. aus E.: Bist du *nicht* in der Lage Beiträge ordnungsgemäß zu zitieren?
Ich hoffe, mich erwartet gleich in der Firma Frei-Kaffee und die Reste deiner Geburtstagstorte!


----------



## XCRacer (17. Januar 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Erzähl mehr, hast Du schon ein ovl. ?


Pah! Sowas veröffentliche ich doch nicht, bevor ich die Tour selber gefahren  bin!


----------



## XCRacer (18. Januar 2006)

Feine Sachen gibt's hier bei mtb-news: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/uebersicht.php


----------



## GeJott (18. Januar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Feine Sachen gibt's hier bei mtb-news: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/uebersicht.php




Geil !!!  

Gerd


----------



## HolyBen (19. Januar 2006)

*Termin für Samstag​*oder auf der Karte


----------



## HolyBen (19. Januar 2006)

@ Thorsten: Es ist da..............

Gruß Sandra


----------



## Cheng (19. Januar 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> @ Thorsten: Es ist da..............
> 
> Gruß Sandra



Fotos!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HolyBen (19. Januar 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Fotos!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Guckst du www.canyon.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBScout (19. Januar 2006)

Wann ist morgen der Night-Ride? Claudia wird bestimmt keinen Termin machen. Also Thorsten eMail mal schön


----------



## GeJott (19. Januar 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> @ Thorsten: Es ist da..............
> 
> Gruß Sandra




Wie lange hast Du gewartet ?


----------



## HolyBen (19. Januar 2006)

Bestellt am 25.12.2005, bezahlt am 3.1.2006, geliefert heute.


----------



## rpo35 (19. Januar 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Bestellt am 25.12.2005, bezahlt am 3.1.2006, geliefert heute.


Ohne Spreizer


----------



## HolyBen (19. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Spreizer


Ohne Spreizer.


----------



## rpo35 (19. Januar 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Spreizer.


Übrigens hat die K18 auch Spreizer...


----------



## HolyBen (19. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens hat die K18 auch Spreizer...


Sieht gut aus. Brauchst du doch bestimmt nicht mehr ..........


----------



## rpo35 (19. Januar 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht gut aus. Brauchst du doch bestimmt nicht mehr ..........


wird wohl kaum passen...kann doch kein Problem sein, die Dinger zu bekommen !?


----------



## HolyBen (19. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> wird wohl kaum passen...kann doch kein Problem sein, die Dinger zu bekommen !?


Schlimmstenfalls ein Paar Ersatzbeläge kaufen (brauch ich eh früher oder später), da ist meistens ein Spreizer dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (19. Januar 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Schlimmstenfalls ein Paar Ersatzbeläge kaufen (brauch ich eh früher oder später), da ist meistens ein Spreizer dabei.


Yep...bei meiner war es so...die Ersatzbeläge hab ich gestern bekommen !

Gut's Nächtle
Ralph


----------



## GeJott (20. Januar 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Schlimmstenfalls ein Paar Ersatzbeläge kaufen (brauch ich eh früher oder später), da ist meistens ein Spreizer dabei.




Tssss....
Da ist der neue Bock noch nicht mal richtig vor´s Loch gekommen, da denkst Du schon an Verschleissteile.  

Was sind eigendlich Spreizer ?? Meine Julie hat sowas nicht. Quitscht sie deshalb ???


----------



## rpo35 (20. Januar 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> ...Was sind eigendlich Spreizer ?? Meine Julie hat sowas nicht. Quitscht sie deshalb ???


Nee, die Quitscht, weil sie einfach schei$$e ist...


----------



## GeJott (20. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, die Quitscht, weil sie einfach schei$$e ist...




Wo Du Recht hast hast Du Recht !!


----------



## MTBScout (20. Januar 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> *Termin für Samstag​*oder auf der Karte




Wie wärs mit einer Terminverlegung auf den frühen morgen? Da könnte ich dann auch. Oder vielleicht mal Sonntag, da solls eh schöner sein. 

M.


Nachtrag: Hab gerade erst gesehen das das nur eine Überführungs-Fahrt zur WBTS ist. Ich werde dann wohl am Sonntag fahren.


----------



## HolyBen (20. Januar 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> *Termin für Samstag​*oder auf der Karte


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBScout (20. Januar 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX



Was sollen uns die Xen sagen


----------



## HolyBen (20. Januar 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Was sollen uns die Xen sagen


Nix, der Spreizer spreizt.


----------



## rpo35 (20. Januar 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich werde dann wohl am Sonntag fahren.


Nabend,

ich orientiere mich auch eher in Richtung Sonntag. Sollen wir uns nochmal an der WBTS treffen ? Im WBTS Thread hat noch ein Kollege aus Stolberg Interesse bekundet !

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Bernd: Schön, dass es spreizt


----------



## XCRacer (20. Januar 2006)

Wie es derzeit aussieht, fahre ich auch am Sonntag. 11Uhr WBTS wäre OK für mich!


----------



## Cheng (20. Januar 2006)

Geht heute abend was? Oder geben wir uns dem Wetter geschlagen?


----------



## MTBScout (21. Januar 2006)

So mir ist es endlich gelungen die ersten Bilder des neuen Erlkönigs unter einsatz meines Lebens zu schießen.

http://www.omerbach.de/images/Erlkoenig/Bernd1.jpg
http://www.omerbach.de/images/Erlkoenig/Bernd2.jpg
http://www.omerbach.de/images/Erlkoenig/Bernd3.jpg

James B.


----------



## rpo35 (21. Januar 2006)

Sehr schön !! ...aber was sind das für Laufräder ?
Wie siehts denn jetzt mit morgen ab WBTS aus ? Bin um 11:00 Uhr da !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## HolyBen (21. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schön !! ...aber was sind das für Laufräder ?
> Wie siehts denn jetzt mit morgen ab WBTS aus ? Bin um 11:00 Uhr da !
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


sun mit ringle naben.

Die aufkleber sind gewöhnungsbedürftig, mal schauen ob sie dranbleiben.

wegen morgen verhandele ich im chat noch mit den anderen.


----------



## rpo35 (21. Januar 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ...wegen morgen verhandele ich im chat noch mit den anderen.


ok...ich schaue später nochmal rein...wenn nämlich niemand an der WBTS auftaucht bin ich nicht sicher, ob wir da auftauchen 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (21. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ok...ich schaue später nochmal rein...wenn nämlich niemand an der WBTS auftaucht bin ich nicht sicher, ob wir da auftauchen
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Sorry Ralph,

ich glaube aber das wir Eurem Tempo nicht gewachsen sind und wollen Euch nicht die Tour versauen. 

Wir fahren auch um 10 bei uns los, vielleicht trifft man sich ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (21. Januar 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Ralph,
> 
> ich glaube aber das wir Eurem Tempo nicht gewachsen sind und wollen Euch nicht die Tour versauen.
> 
> Wir fahren auch um 10 bei uns los, vielleicht trifft man sich ja!


So ein Blödsinn ...
Erde an Omerbacher: Ich fahre langsam...Rückenprobleme noch nicht behoben...;-)


----------



## Cheng (21. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Blödsinn ...
> Erde an Omerbacher: Ich fahre langsam...Rückenprobleme noch nicht behoben...;-)



Hy,

wir würden gerne, wenn die Temperaturen es zulassen über die WBTS zur Maubacher Kapelle, mal sehen wie dann weiter. wir sind auf jeden Fall um 11 am WBTS Unterstand, können uns gerne dann da treffen und weiter klären wo  und wie es lang gehen soll.


----------



## rpo35 (21. Januar 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hy,
> 
> wir würden gerne, wenn die Temperaturen es zulassen über die WBTS zur Maubacher Kapelle, mal sehen wie dann weiter. wir sind auf jeden Fall um 11 am WBTS Unterstand, können uns gerne dann da treffen und weiter klären wo  und wie es lang gehen soll.


Maubacher Kapelle !? Schaun wer mal...hauptsache, jemand kennt den Rückweg...


----------



## Cheng (21. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Maubacher Kapelle !? Schaun wer mal...hauptsache, jemand kennt den Rückweg...



Möge der "Garmin" mit uns sein! 

Bernd hat dann morgen Canyon Premiere und fahre Salsa!


----------



## rpo35 (21. Januar 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Möge der "Garmin" mit uns sein!
> 
> Bernd hat dann morgen Canyon Premiere und fahre Salsa!


Das Wild ist auch schon gesattelt......so, gut's Nächtle...bis morgen !


----------



## MTBScout (22. Januar 2006)

Und ich bring mal meinen Hai mit  
So und nun ist Matrazen-Horch-Dienst angesagt.

Nacht euer M.


----------



## rpo35 (22. Januar 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich bring mal meinen Hai mit  ...


Das wurde doch vor kurzem erst von ein paar Möchtegernmechanikern schwerst verletzt !?


----------



## HolyBen (22. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wurde doch vor kurzem erst von ein paar Möchtegernmechanikern schwerst verletzt !?


Und heute wiederbelebt.


----------



## MTBScout (22. Januar 2006)

Habt ihr kein Heim??? NACHT

Nachtrag: So, hab mal die gesammelten WP-Punkte nachgetragen. Rene hab ich ja noch auf Seite 3 gesehen. Aber wo ist Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (22. Januar 2006)

Also um 10 bei mir, JJ kommt auch mit!


----------



## rpo35 (22. Januar 2006)

Ich hatte zwar besseres Wetter erwartet, aber egal...bis gleich !
Wo ist denn jetzt die Maubacher Kapelle ? Meint ihr damit Ober/Untermaubach ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (22. Januar 2006)

Na, noch keiner zurück, oder noch beim gemeinsamen Aprés Bike ? 
@Thorsten: Schickst Du mir die Bilder ? Dann mach ich bei mir ein komplettes Album und schreib was dazu...
Edit: Hab noch was vergessen... @Ben: Deine Pumpe ist geil...der Reifen ist plötzlich dicht !?
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## HolyBen (22. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Ben: Deine Pumpe ist geil...der Reifen ist plötzlich dicht !?
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Das richtige Material ist halt wichtig.  

Ich denke aber eher, dass du mit der Rennradpumpe soviel Druck reingegeben hast, das sich der UST Reifen wieder richtig gesetzt hat.   

Gruß
Bernd

P.S. Ich bin platt wie ein Handschuh, müssten knapp 100 km gewesen sein.


----------



## rpo35 (22. Januar 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ...P.S. Ich bin platt wie ein Handschuh, müssten knapp 100 km gewesen sein.


So muß das sein...


----------



## Cheng (22. Januar 2006)

Hy Ralph,

Bilder da?

Wenn es so ok ist werde ich, wenn nach Hause komme, mit Wonne den Bericht lesen. Wenn Du sie anders brauchst, bitte melden. Bin 20min. zu Hause!

Habe jetzt auch die Mail gelesen, dann ist ja alles Perfekt. Vielleicht noch ein Tip zum Titel der Tour exklusiv für Bernd.

*"die Brücke am Trail"*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBScout (22. Januar 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Ich bin platt wie ein Handschuh, müssten knapp 100 km gewesen sein.



Nu mal nicht übertreiben. Ich hab zwar noch nicht auf den Tacho geschaut (Daten kommen dann gleich) aber es waren höchstens 99 km inkl. deinem Röhe-Hin-und-Zurück-Bonus 

M.


----------



## rpo35 (22. Januar 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Ralph,
> 
> Bilder da?
> 
> ...


 cooles Foto...dauert noch ein bisschen...das Essen hat sich ein bisschen verzögert...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (22. Januar 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Nu mal nicht übertreiben. Ich hab zwar noch nicht auf den Tacho geschaut (Daten kommen dann gleich) aber es waren höchstens 99 km inkl. deinem Röhe-Hin-und-Zurück-Bonus
> 
> M.



*"Lanze brech Modus ein"* er hat ja schliesslich auch nur von knapp 100km gesprochen! *"Lanze brech Modus aus"*


----------



## HolyBen (22. Januar 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> *"Lanze brech Modus ein"* er hat ja schliesslich auch nur von knapp 100km gesprochen! *"Lanze brech Modus aus"*


Gib dir keine Mühe, du auf-die-brücke-locker.


----------



## MTBScout (22. Januar 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> *"Lanze brech Modus ein"* er hat ja schliesslich auch nur von knapp 100km gesprochen! *"Lanze brech Modus aus"*



Stimmt hab ich ja glatt überlesen, ich nehm alles zurück


----------



## ratze (22. Januar 2006)

So bin auch zurück !
Ich glaub es waren bei mir 200 km!


----------



## rpo35 (22. Januar 2006)

ratze schrieb:
			
		

> So bin auch zurück !
> Ich glaub es waren bei mir 200 km!


Alter Schwede, hast Du Dich verfahren   ?...Wann warst Du zurück ? Hoffe, es gab keinen Ärger...
Also für kommenden Samstag melde ich mich noch !

Jetzt fang ich mal mit den Bildchen an...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## ratze (22. Januar 2006)

Na da hab ich wohl übertrieben! 
Ich war um 14:30 Zuhause !
Nööö Ärger,was ist das!? 
Dann noch viel Spass mit den Bildern,bin mal gespannt!


----------



## MTBScout (22. Januar 2006)

So, hier die Daten der heutigen Tour für Nicht-Tacho-Besitzer (Daten gültig von Dürwiß bis Dürwiß):
88 km, Netto-Fahrzeit: 4:47 (Brutto: 6:01), 1066 hm, Temp. bei 0°

Marcel.


----------



## Cheng (22. Januar 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> So, hier die Daten der heutigen Tour für Nicht-Tacho-Besitzer (Daten gültig von Dürwiß bis Dürwiß):
> 88 km, Netto-Fahrzeit: 4:47 (Brutto: 6:01), 1066 hm, Temp. bei 0°
> 
> Marcel.



Das stimmt mit meinen Daten per GPS sehr gut überein, bei mir waren es ganau 80km, ohne Dürwiss natürlich 

Leider habe ich keine Aufzeichnung gestartet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (22. Januar 2006)

Nabend,

hier noch schnell ein Kurzbericht zur heutigen Runde...zur vollständigen Version auf meiner Seite reicht heute die Zeit nicht mehr aus...
Für mich war Start gegen 9:40 in Roetgen; zwischen Vennwegen und Mulartshütte sammelte ich, wie verabredet, Kai und Max ein. Letzterer trat mit seinem Singlespeeder an...Hut ab vor der heutigen Leistung ! Kurz drauf kam uns dann noch Herbert entgegen, den wir eben am Treffpunkt vermisst hatten. Jetzt ging es in einem Höllentempo zur Wehebachtalsperre, wo wir bereits um 11:00 mit den Omerbachern verabredet waren...naja, knappe 10 Min. Verspätung hatten wir...
Hier nun alle Akteure (v.l.n.r.): Herbert, Max, Bernd, Marcel, Ralph, Thorsten, Jürgen & Kai






Nach kurzer Diskussion fuhren wir dann die geplante Route über Großhau und den Dressbachtrail runter nach Obermaubach, dann rauf zur Kapelle, wo wir eine kurze Riegelpause einlegten. In Zerkall trennte sich Herbert von der Truppe, für den Rest ging's durch das Kalltall mit dem anschliessenden Uphill zum Jägerhaus in Richtung Heimat.

Zwischenfälle: Ein netter Stunt von Bernd, frei nach dem Motto "Die Brücke am Kw...ähm Trail" 






Frage an Dich Bernd: Warum liegt das Bike schon vor der Brücke ? Hat's Dich schon aus Ansgt vor dem glatten Holz hingeschmissen ? 
Schade nur um den verbogenen Bremsgriff am neuen Bike, aber hauptsache, die Knochen sind heil !
Und noch eine Entdeckung habe ich heute gemacht ! Thorsten raucht heimlich wärend er knippst...





Einen gravierenden Fehler machte kurz vor Lammersdorf: Ich wollte nicht denselben Weg wie immer fahren und bog schon vorher rechts in den Wald ab. Irgendwie bin ich dann in hinter Rott ausegekommen...

Trotzdem war's schön 
Alle Bilder (auch die von Thorsten, die erkennt ihr an den Buchstaben am Ende) ?...klick..

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Ziemlich langer Kurzbericht...*g*


----------



## HolyBen (22. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Frage an Dich Bernd: Warum liegt das Bike schon vor der Brücke ? Hat's Dich schon aus Ansgt vor dem glatten Holz hingeschmissen ?


Nö, irgendwie hab ich das Rad beim Aufschlag von mir weggestoßen.  

Kann man die Griffe für die Juicy 7 einzeln kaufen ? Ist zwar nur ein wenig nach unten gebogen, aber dat jeht net.  

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## XCRacer (22. Januar 2006)

Ja ja, wie Pascal mal gesagt hat: "Männer alleine im Wald"! 
Die Brücke ist aber auch immer für 'nen Knaller gut.

Grütze, XCFaulenzer


----------



## HolyBen (22. Januar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ja, wie Pascal mal gesagt hat: "Männer alleine im Wald"!
> Die Brücke ist aber auch immer für 'nen Knaller gut.
> 
> Grütze, XCFaulenzer


Ich wäre ja abgestiegen, wenn Thorsten auf die Frage, wie glatt die Brücke ist, nicht gemeint hätte, das bereits alle rüber sind.
Das "aber vorsichtig" überschnitt sich dann bereits mit dem Geräusch meines aufschlagenden Helmes.


----------



## Cheng (22. Januar 2006)

@XCRacer:beimletzten mal wundert er sich über Einträge von mir morgens um halb 4. Jetzt ist er schon soweit um diese Uhrzeit Freds zu eröffnen!


----------



## XCRacer (22. Januar 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> @XCRacer:beimletzten mal wundert er sich über Einträge von mir morgens um halb 4. Jetzt ist er schon soweit um diese Uhrzeit Freds zu eröffnen!


Das war kurz nach meinem Nightrun...


----------



## HolyBen (22. Januar 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> @XCRacer:beimletzten mal wundert er sich über Einträge von mir morgens um halb 4. Jetzt ist er schon soweit um diese Uhrzeit Freds zu eröffnen!


Mädels im Winterpokal ... . tstststs


----------



## rpo35 (22. Januar 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ...Das "aber vorsichtig" überschnitt sich dann bereits mit dem Geräusch meines aufschlagenden Helmes.


Ich glaub Du mußt den Club wechseln Thorsten. Soll ich Dir schon 'ne Bleibe in Roetgen suchen ?


----------



## RS-Hunter (22. Januar 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ...Kann man die Griffe für die Juicy 7 einzeln kaufen ? Ist zwar nur ein wenig nach unten gebogen, aber dat jeht net.  ...



  ... und das mit dem neuen Bike. Aber der erste Sturz ist immer der Schlimmste. Alle weiteren Katschen tun dann nicht mehr so weh. Die Brücke ist aber auch immer fiess. 

Bernd, dann schliess ich schon mal die Schraubergarage auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (22. Januar 2006)

Moin,
ich habe mir heute mal erlaubt, den Vater meiner Freundin mit dem Rennrad zu begleiten. Irgendwie muss man ja Punkte (natürlich Pluspunkte ) sammeln. Nun genugt geschleimt.

Nacht zusammen,
Armin


----------



## Cheng (22. Januar 2006)

@Holyben und RS-Hunter: unter http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/04-06Juicys.pdf gibt es die Explosionszeichnung für die Juicy seven!
Als Position 17 ist der Hebel aufgeführt, wird es dann auch als ET geben! Gute Nacht!


----------



## rpo35 (22. Januar 2006)

Und ich hab hier eben ein paar Meter von der Folie bestellt 

Gut's Nächtle
Ralph


----------



## Knax (23. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich hab hier eben ein paar Meter von der Folie bestellt
> 
> Gut's Nächtle
> Ralph




...Guten morgen erst mal!
sehr schöne tour mit einer lustigen truppen   hoffe, dass ich bald wieder mein normales rad fertig habe - das war teilweise echt grenzwertig   
@Ralph: wie schauts aus? krieg ich was von der folie ab?

guten start in die woche!
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (23. Januar 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ralph: wie schauts aus? krieg ich was von der folie ab?
> ...


Moin moin,

kein Problem Max ! Ich sag bescheid, wenn sie da ist  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## GeJott (23. Januar 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> ... und das mit dem neuen Bike. Aber der erste Sturz ist immer der Schlimmste....




Kann ich bestätigen !!

@ holyben
Das ganze was Dir passiert ist erinnert mich irgendwie an die Einweihung meines Canyonrahmens vor dem Rurtalcross. Das Unterrohr hatte damals ziemlich üble Bekanntschaft mit einem Stein gemacht.

Mit dem alten Material ware sowas nie passiert.  

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (23. Januar 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> ...Das Unterrohr hatte damals ziemlich üble Bekanntschaft mit einem Stein gemacht....


Yep, war dabei...einer von den ganz großen am Museumsbahnhof...

Grüsse
Ralph

Edit: Keiner online, keiner im Chat !? Ihr seid auf Punktejagd stimmts ?...*g*


----------



## Cheng (25. Januar 2006)

Hier der Termin für Samstag, bei Interresse für einen Freitag-NR bitte posten!

Für beide Tage sollt das Wetter gut werden!


----------



## rpo35 (25. Januar 2006)

Seit 48 Std. endlich wieder ein posting...ich war schon in Sorge 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (25. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Seit 48 Std. endlich wieder ein posting...ich war schon in Sorge
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


War nur die Rettung vor der 2. Seite, ich stelle meine Termine sonst Donnerstag rein!


----------



## rpo35 (25. Januar 2006)

Übrigens bin ich tierisch stolz drauf, dass ich in Eurem Fred einen kleinen Bericht schreiben durfte...wobei...hab ich überhaupt gefragt ?...


----------



## Cheng (25. Januar 2006)

Du kennst uns doch Ralph, da haben wir keine Probleme mit. 

Wie sieht es eigentlich mir der Saarschleife aus, habe mir noch einmal die HP angeschaut, sieht wirklich gut aus. Überlege ob ich da mitfahre.

Hat eventuell auch noch jemand anders Interesse?

http://www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de


----------



## rpo35 (25. Januar 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...Hat eventuell auch noch jemand anders Interesse?
> 
> http://www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de


Ich bin da...fahre abr diesmal evtl. nicht die grosse Runde !


----------



## Cheng (25. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin da...fahre abr diesmal evtl. nicht die grosse Runde !


das hattest Du am Sonntag bereits angekündigt, aber 54km mit 1500HM sind ja auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## commencal blanc (25. Januar 2006)

Hi,

so langsam lerne ich alle Ecken des Forums kennen.
Fand den Night Ride vor 2 Wochen echt eine nette Sache.

War mit Till am Samstag morgen dann  noch 45km unterwegs.
Bei diesem Traumwetter musste man einfach fahren.

Werde am Wochenende auf jeden Fall fahre,
muss mir nur endlich mal Überschuhe kaufen, sonst wirds nach 3 Stunden einfach zu kalt  
Wieviel darf sowas kosten?

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## mcmarki (26. Januar 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hat eventuell auch noch jemand anders Interesse?
> 
> http://www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de



Hi Thorsten,

hätte ich auch Interesse dran.
Müssen wir bei der Tour am Samstag mal vertiefen.

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (26. Januar 2006)

Hi, 
dürfen so um die 30 Taken kosten, Zaffer hat gute einfach da vorbei fahren.
Habe vom Aldi noch die Sportsocken für den Winter sind einfach toll , damit hast du bestimmt nicht mehr kalt.Bin Montag bei minus 6 Grad zur Kalltallsperre ohne Probleme. 
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## PacMan (26. Januar 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hier der Termin für Samstag, [...]
> Für beide Tage sollt das Wetter gut werden!


Irgendwie fühl ich mich angesprochen...  
Ich hab mich mal eingetragen. Hoffe nur, dass mir zeitlich nix dazwischen kommt. Ich will endlich meinen neuen Helm vorführen!


----------



## Cheng (26. Januar 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Werde am Wochenende auf jeden Fall fahren,
> muss mir nur endlich mal Überschuhe kaufen, sonst wirds nach 3 Stunden einfach zu kalt
> ...



Im normalfall sollten 35 für ein paar gute Rush reichen, bekommst Du im MTB-Store bei Zaffa!

Wie sieht es mit Samstag aus, da fahren wir im Hellen!


----------



## commencal blanc (26. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

super, noch mehr Infos. 
Hatte schon parallel ein Thema Winterüberschuhe eröffnet.  

Bin morgen sowieso bei Zaffa meinen Helm abholen.
Dann schau ich nach Überschuhen, vielleicht gibt´s ja einen "spezial Zaffa Mengen Sonderrabatt"  

Werde wahrscheinlich Samstag in Düsseldorf sein um meinem Auto ein gebrauchtes Getriebe einzubauen/einbauen zu  lassen.

Daher werde ich wohl Sonntag (wenn ich bis dahin die Überschuhe gekauft habe ;-) ) ein Tour fahren. 
Prinzipiell bin ich beim nächsten Mal dabei (auch nachts  )

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## PacMan (27. Januar 2006)

Hab übrigens zuhause immer noch kein Internet. Also falls sich wegen morgen noch was ändert, sagt mir bitte per Handy bescheid!
PS: Das Wetter wird super!


----------



## RS-Hunter (27. Januar 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

falls heute noch ein LNR stattfinden sollte, zum Aprés-Bike könnte ich evtl. noch dazustossen. >> kurze Info auf's Handy!

Ansonsten werde ich heute mal wieder  und dazu  !

Wegen morgen  ? Mal sehen. Ist ja noch etwas Zeit.

Tschüsssi


----------



## XCRacer (27. Januar 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> ...zum Aprés-Bike könnte ich evtl. noch dazustossen.


Dito! Infos bitte im Thread oder sms!


----------



## Cheng (27. Januar 2006)

Ist noch nicht klar ob gefahren heute wird.

Was ist los René, Sportverbot?


----------



## XCRacer (27. Januar 2006)

Verschleppte Bakterielle Infektion. Krank geschrieben! Ich brauche Ruhe *und soll viel trinken! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (27. Januar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Verschleppte Bakterielle Infektion. Krank geschrieben![/B]


Kein Wunder wenn man soviel läuft   Dann mal gute Besserung  

VG


----------



## Dirk S. (27. Januar 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Wunder wenn man soviel läuft   Dann mal gute Besserung
> 
> VG




Gute Besserung!  

Ich glauber der XC - Läufer wird ALT..... 

Werde am Sonntag auch mal wieder laufen gehen.
Winterlaufserie in Refrath.

Mir ist jetzt schon kalt!


----------



## RS-Hunter (28. Januar 2006)

Gestern abend in den dunklen Gemäuern der Bar "Chez Toto" haben wir über die Pistazie als solches diskutiert.

Hier einiges Wissenswertes zum Diskussionsthema "Pistazien".
(Zitat: "Pistazien werden auch Pimpernüsse, ... genannt.")  

oder bei Wikipedia

Und übrigens "Hai-Bikes" kommen aus dem Hause Winora


----------



## HolyBen (28. Januar 2006)

Gut, jetzt wissen wir also, dass die Pistazie zur Familie der Nüsse gehört.

Fahr lieber noch mal mit, du Nuss !


----------



## MTBScout (28. Januar 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern abend in den dunklen Gemäuern der Bar "Chez Toto" haben wir über die Pistazie als solches diskutiert.



Sind wir hier beim Kochduell oder alfredissimo   

Mal zurück zum Thema...
Ich wär heute noch mal für einen schöne Wintertour zum Jägerhaus oder
sonst wo in den Schnee (meine Heizpads sind schon vorgeglüht  )
Bernd: Den PS für Thorsten nicht vergessen.

Bis gleich.
M.


----------



## Cheng (28. Januar 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Bernd: Den PS für Thorsten nicht vergessen.



Der ist mittlerweile bei mir gebunkert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (28. Januar 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Sind wir hier beim Kochduell oder alfredissimo
> 
> Mal zurück zum Thema...
> Ich wär heute noch mal für einen schöne Wintertour zum Jägerhaus oder
> ...


Hab keinen PS mehr, hab ihn gestern gleich bei Thorsten gelassen, sonst lässt er ja doch keine Ruhe (immer diese Süchtigen). 

Hab aber schon eine kleine feine Überraschung in den Camelbak gepackt.  

Jetzt noch Kohlenhydrate tanken und dann gehts ab auf die Piste.

Bis gleich.

Bernd


----------



## RS-Hunter (28. Januar 2006)

hallo jungs,

ich kann mich dem wetter nicht erwehren, ich muss raus auf's rad ... also bis gleich!

Georg


----------



## Cheng (28. Januar 2006)

Das Wetter hat alle Voraussetzungen zu einer schönen Tour bereit gestellt.
Also machten sich RS-Hunter, MTBScout, Cyperb, PacMan, Holyben, mcmarci und Cheng auf, eine Runde durch die Wälder der Nordeifel auf festem Schneeuntergrund zu drehen!

Zunächst trafen wir uns an bekannter Stelle, ließen aber den Omerbach links liegen und fuhren über die Bohler Heide in den Eschweiler Stadtwald Richtung Donnerberg, weiter über einen schmalen Feldweg, ca. 20cm Platz rechts und links zum Stacheldraht, einen schönen Trail runter nach Stolberg Höhe Prym. Dort weiter durchs Firmengelände der Aspfaltfabrik, wo einige Ihre Fahrkünste auf lockeren, schneebedeckten Schotterhügeln austesteten. Richtung Breiniger Berg auf den Nordwanderweg, dort mussten wir uns dann doch Mut antrinken, Bernd hat mal wieder ein feines Stöffchen dabei gehabt(der macht uns alle noch süchtig), der Nordwanderweg ist ja schliesslich für seine Tücken bekannt. 
Ein kleines Stück aussen um Zweifall herum, durch Zweifall durch, rauf Richtung Kloster und weiter zur WBTS. Den schönen Trail, im Winter, runter dorthin liessen wir uns natürlich auch nicht entgehen. Hoch zum Parkplatz Rennweg ging es den langen Downhill runter nach Schevenhütte, hoch nach Hamich über den Korkus durch das Gebiet der alten Ruine am Omerbach entlang ging es dann nach Hause.

Diesmal gab es kein Aprés Bike, da wir unsere Sucht bereits unterwegs gestillt hatten.
Am Ende 47km mit 800Hm (Daten nach Gepiäs).

Diesmal habe ich versucht auch schöne Fotos zu machen!


----------



## rpo35 (28. Januar 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...Diesmal habe ich versucht auch schöne Fotos zu machen!


Die Bilder sind genial !!


----------



## Cheng (28. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bilder sind genial !!



Danke! 

Aber das Wetter hat dafür auch alles gegeben!


----------



## HolyBen (29. Januar 2006)

Eine schöne Tour bei bestem Wetter, größtenteils gut fahrbarem Schneeuntergrund mit wie immer netten Bikern, von denen ich meine, dass wir uns schon ewig kennen, obwohl wir erst ein paar Monate gemeinsam fahren.

Manche Leute haben sich halt gesucht und gefunden.  

Bei einigen wenigen Stellen bin ich diesmal lieber abgestiegen, so dass an meinem Nerve alles heil blieb. So langsam gewöhne ich mich an das neue Rad, nur die brachiale Bremskraft der Juicy 7 ist mir bei dem Untergrund nicht ganz geheuer.  

Es muss halt zusammen wachsen was zusammen gehört, so dass ich hoffentlich bald mehr fahrend bewältigen kann. 

@Christian: 24 müsste man nochmal sein. Du machst Wochen Pause und fährst dann locker mit. Respekt.


----------



## HolyBen (29. Januar 2006)

Hier noch vier Kurzfilme der Tour: Klick !


----------



## kurzer37 (29. Januar 2006)

Hallo Ombas
hätte Ich gewusst das ihr bei mir vor der Haustür vorbeifahrt , dann hätte ich für eine kleine Stärkung gesorgt.Fahrt Richtung Kloster ist die Straße wo Ich wohne.War gestern mit dem jüngsten per Pkw zum Tagebau.Habe mir Freitag bei meiner Tour nach Roetgen die Pest auf den Leib geholt.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (29. Januar 2006)

Ich schaue nach draußen und mir blutet das Herz. Sportverbot kann so grausam sein 



			
				Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Diesmal habe ich versucht auch schöne Fotos zu machen!


Wirklich schöne Bilder! 
Was ist das für ein Trail, da zwischen dem Stacheldraht? Kenn' ich nitt!


----------



## cyberp (29. Januar 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> @Christian: 24 müsste man nochmal sein. Du machst Wochen Pause und fährst dann locker mit. Respekt.


Locker? Dann habe ich gut geblufft  . Mein Pulsmesser hat mir da was anderes erzählt.

Wirklich eine schöne Tour  . Tolles Wetter, nette Leute und eine schöne Mischung aus Trails und WAB und endlich noch nochmal auf dem Rad gesessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (29. Januar 2006)

> Was ist das für ein Trail, da zwischen dem Stacheldraht? Kenn' ich nitt!



Was ist das denn, einen Weg den Du nicht kennst! Der ist aber sehr schön, auch im Frühjahr wenn rundherum der Löwenzahn blüht!


----------



## XCRacer (29. Januar 2006)

Ah ja! Muß ich mir merken.


----------



## HolyBen (29. Januar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schaue nach draußen und mir blutet das Herz. Sportverbot kann so grausam sein
> 
> 
> Wirklich schöne Bilder!


Ich habe auch noch ein schönes Bild René:


----------



## XCRacer (29. Januar 2006)

Ich bin es gewohnt, meine Beute vor mir her zu hetzen, um dann zum finalen Schlag auszuholen!


----------



## Cheng (29. Januar 2006)

Die Runde um den See ist er nur deshalb gefahren!


----------



## HolyBen (29. Januar 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Die Runde um den See ist er nur deshalb gefahren!


Ausschließlich deshalb.


----------



## HolyBen (29. Januar 2006)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom 28.01.2006


----------



## commencal blanc (29. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

da ich immer noch keine Digicam habe müsst ihr mir glauben, dass ich auch gefahren bin  

Musste gestern wegen Getriebeumbau nach Düsseldorf Erkrath.
Da ich nicht 3 Stunden rumsitzen wollte hab ich mir mein Radl mitgenommen und das Neandertal erkundet. 
War schön, einsam und planlos, so dass ich nach 1,5 Stunden pünktlich zum Sonnenuntergang wieder ankam.

Naja, dass das mit dem Getriebe länger gedauert hat ist eine andere Geschichte, aber heute habe ich mit nem Kumpel noch einen Versuch gestartet die heimischen Wälder zu beradeln.

Ich hatte mir, wie angekündigt, die Überschuhe bei Zaffer gekauft - Sind Gold wert!!
Mein Kumpel hatte noch keine, also begann das große Jammern schon nach einer halben Stunde.


----------



## commencal blanc (29. Januar 2006)

In Langerwehe gestartet durch die Wälder Richtung Rennweg, nicht den direktesten, aber einen schönen Weg. 
Vom Rennwegparkplatz aus dann zunächst den kleinen, schneebedeckten Weg parallel zum Rennweg.
Auf den Rennweg, Straße Richtung Gey, in Gey über Waldwege bis Gürzenich, dann im Renntempo über die Straße zurück  , halb fünf war ich zuhause.

Das Wetter ist sooooo geil, wenn man die passende Kleidung hat  

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (30. Januar 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom 28.01.2006



Bernd,

das letzte Bild ist mal wieder bezeichnend - Du alter Dealer


----------



## kurzer37 (30. Januar 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom 28.01.2006



Hallo Ombas 
oder sollte man besser sagen Spritnasen. ?
Der gute Schluck darf bei euren Touren aber nie Fehlen  entweder vorher,während oder nachher.
Gruß vom Limo Trinker


----------



## rpo35 (30. Januar 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ombas
> oder sollte man besser sagen Spritnasen. ?
> Der gute Schluck darf bei euren Touren aber nie Fehlen  entweder vorher,während oder nachher.
> Gruß vom Limo Trinker


Bin mir derzeit auch nicht mehr ganz sicher, ob dieser MTB Tri...äh Treff empfehlenswert ist ...XCTrinker ist schon dauernd krank......duck und wech...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (30. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> XCTrinker ist schon dauernd krank......duck und wech...


Du fiese Möpp 

War heute wieder wandern...
www.mtb3000.de


----------



## rpo35 (30. Januar 2006)

Wie immer tolle Bilder...
Hier seid ihr am Fuß des Honigbergs richtig ? Hab ich am Geländer erkannt bzw. mein Unterarm hat sich dran erinnert...


----------



## kurzer37 (30. Januar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Du fiese Möpp
> 
> War heute wieder wandern...
> www.mtb3000.de




Hallo XC

du hättest  Fotograf werden sollen .Deine Motive sind einfach Weltklasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (30. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier seid ihr am Fuß des Honigbergs richtig ?


Richtig! Das war teilweise gar nicht spaßig! Blankes Eis! Mit dem MTB wäre es eine Kamikaze-Abfahrt geworden.

Habe aber einen tollen Trail gefunden: "Am Schwarzen Kreuz" hinunter zur Urftstaumauer


----------



## rpo35 (30. Januar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig! Das war teilweise gar nicht spaßig! Blankes Eis! Mit dem MTB wäre es eine Kamikaze-Abfahrt geworden.
> 
> Habe aber einen tollen Trail gefunden: "Am Schwarzen Kreuz" hinunter zur Urftstaumauer


Vom Kermeter aus ? Kenn ich......der ist Turboschnell und stellenweise wg. Hanglage (bikende Hanghühner haben hier klaren Vorteil ! ) Du kommst in einer Spitzkehre unterhalb der großen Aussichtsplattform aus, richtig ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (30. Januar 2006)

Rechts neben meinem elegant gemaltem roten Strich...


----------



## XCRacer (30. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Rechts neben meinem elegant gemaltem roten Strich...


Korrekt


----------



## rpo35 (30. Januar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Korrekt


Auf dem Trail hatte ich vor ein paar Jahren ein klasse Erlebnis. War zum ersten mal mit einem Simmerather Treff unterwegs. Derzeit mit einem modifizierten Aldi-Fully (z.b. mit Julie Disc)...
Am Ende dieses Trails kam ich per "Nose-wheely" in der Spitzkehre an...alle staunten ...Haltungsnoten bis 5,9 (ich schwöre...)...dann leider der "Nose-Crash"...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (30. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> "Nose-wheely" in der Spitzkehre an...alle staunten ...Haltungsnoten bis 5,9 (ich schwöre...)...dann leider der "Nose-Crash"...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Den hatte ich auch schon mal.....


----------



## Deleted 18539 (30. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> der ist Turboschnell und stellenweise wg. Hanglage (bikende Hanghühner haben hier klaren Vorteil


 Kann ich nur bestätigen. Da wäre ich in der Kurve fast mal am Baum zerschellt  Ich habe den übrigens irgendwann mal durch Zufall gefunden weil ich pinkeln mußte aber es überall rappelvoll voll war. Habe dann gesehen was da aus dem Wald kommt und bin den erst ganz hoch um zu sehen wo der anfängt. Seitdem vergess ich den nie mehr  

VG


----------



## GeJott (31. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> .....(z.b. mit Julie Disc)...




Ein Wunder, dass ich noch lebe  

Doch noch ein viel grösseres Wunder ist, dass XC-Racer diesen Trail nicht kannte !


----------



## rpo35 (31. Januar 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Wunder, dass ich noch lebe  ...


Na die Julie war in dem Fall nicht das Problem...ich meinte nur die Kombi 
Kann man wieder sehen, wie sich so ein Hobby entwickeln kann ! 2002/3 Aldibike und jetzt Rotwild...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (1. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man wieder sehen, wie sich so ein Hobby entwickeln kann ! 2002/3 Aldibike und jetzt Rotwild...



Ahhh haaaa, gibt es denn da ein Unterschied


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (1. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Na die Julie war in dem Fall nicht das Problem...ich meinte nur die Kombi
> Kann man wieder sehen, wie sich so ein Hobby entwickeln kann ! 2002/3 Aldibike und jetzt Rotwild...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


 


			
				spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhh haaaa, gibt es denn da ein Unterschied


 
Mir ist keiner aufgefallen.


----------



## Cheng (1. Februar 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhh haaaa, gibt es denn da ein Unterschied




Treten muss man bei beiden Ausführungen, ist mir trotz neuem Bike leider auch aufgefallen!


----------



## rpo35 (1. Februar 2006)

Den Unterschied würde ich auf ca. 5kg schätzen; ansonsten sind die Bikes vollkommen identisch...


----------



## commencal blanc (1. Februar 2006)

... wenn es nur das Gewicht wäre, ich hoffe doch auch die Funktion ist eine bessere....


----------



## rpo35 (1. Februar 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:
			
		

> ... wenn es nur das Gewicht wäre, ich hoffe doch auch die Funktion ist eine bessere....


Das glauben mir die Saufköppe hier eh nicht...


----------



## Cheng (1. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das glauben mir die Saufköppe hier eh nicht...


----------



## rpo35 (1. Februar 2006)

Siehe Anhang...


----------



## commencal blanc (1. Februar 2006)

... was man sich so alles in den Camelback füllen kann....  

Apròpos, wie bekommt man das Ding mal vernünftig sauber?


----------



## HolyBen (1. Februar 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:
			
		

> ... was man sich so alles in den Camelback füllen kann....
> 
> Apròpos, wie bekommt man das Ding mal vernünftig sauber?


Nur mit hochprozentigen Getränken füllen, die Desinfektion erledigt sich dann von selber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (1. Februar 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:
			
		

> ...Apròpos, wie bekommt man das Ding mal vernünftig sauber?


Kurz durchspülen und ab in den Gefreirschrank damit...perfekto...


----------



## Cecil974 (1. Februar 2006)

Apropos Saufkopf?! Wo ist eigentlich René? Ab dem Wochenende ist der ja wohl wieder so weit gesund dass er wieder trainieren kann oder? Ihr seid mir ja noch ne  schöne "Nordeifeltour" schuldig.
Grüße
Tina


----------



## XCRacer (1. Februar 2006)

Schreibt Tina, die gerade zwei Gläser Wein intus hat


----------



## Cecil974 (1. Februar 2006)

Das zweite Glas ist noch nicht ganz weg. Aber dafür trinke ich ja nicht dieses Korn Zeug. Also steht das Angebot noch?


----------



## XCRacer (1. Februar 2006)

Natürlich steht das Angebot noch! Inklusive Korn!


----------



## HolyBen (1. Februar 2006)

Korn-Brause ist lecker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cecil974 (1. Februar 2006)

O.k.! Aber ohne Korn. Da fall ich ja dann direkt vom Rad.  Und danach geht auch nicht. Muß ja noch ne Stunde heim fahren. Den Korn kannst Du ja dann mitbringen wenn Du mal wieder hier hin kommst.


----------



## rpo35 (1. Februar 2006)

Morgen 13:00 Uhr ab Roetgen......ohne Alk im Camelback...


----------



## Cheng (1. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen 13:00 Uhr ab Roetgen......ohne Alk im Camelback...



Wie langweilig!!!!!!!!! 

@Cecil: das heisst Du kommst am WE zu uns zum biken! Ich hoffe Du fährst auch ohne René, gestern abend im Chat hat er noch gesagt das er vielleicht noch aussetzen wollte! , Also René, denk an Deine Gesundheit, nicht das Du einen Rückfall erleidest.

@All, am Samstag ist dann Afterbike im "ChezToto", et jibt lecker Kuchen!


----------



## rpo35 (1. Februar 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...et jibt lecker Kuchen!


Wie langweilig...


----------



## Cecil974 (2. Februar 2006)

Ich denke, dass ich es nicht schaffe dieses WE- Geburtstage stehen an. Nächstes Wochende ist Karnevalssitzung. Also wohl eher auch nicht. Oder nur ne Strecke die gaaaaanz flach und nur geradeaus geht damit der  AUA-Kopf nicht in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird  
Aber da ich ja nicht Frau Columbo bin werde ich definitiv mal auftauchen!

TINA


----------



## Cheng (2. Februar 2006)

Auch bei kaltem Wetter und Nebel hat es mich heute rausgtrieben.

Hier ein paar Fotos von meiner Urlaubswinterwoche!


----------



## cyberp (2. Februar 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Auch bei kaltem Wetter und Nebel hat es mich heute rausgtrieben.


sehr löblich  



			
				Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ein paar Fotos von meiner Urlaubswinterwoche!


 Schöne Fotos  . Ist das das Kreuz in der Nähe von Aachen-Haaren?


----------



## Cheng (2. Februar 2006)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> ....Schöne Fotos  . Ist das das Kreuz in der Nähe von Aachen-Haaren?



Kurz und Knapp: Jo!


----------



## kurzer37 (2. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen 13:00 Uhr ab Roetgen......ohne Alk im Camelback...[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rpo35 (2. Februar 2006)

Du wirst es nicht glauben; in Roetgen war den ganzen Tag strahlender Sonnenschein 
Bild 1: Hasselbachgraben 16:30
Bild 2: Rückkehr und bei SU hinterm Haus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (2. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Du wirst es nicht glauben; in Roetgen war den ganzen Tag strahlender Sonnenschein
> Bild 1: Hasselbachgraben 16:30
> Bild 2: Rückkehr und bei SU hinterm Haus...



doch in Roetgen und Zweifall war Sonne nicht nur im Herzen  in Eschweiler der große Nebel.
Woran mag das wohl liegen?


----------



## Cheng (3. Februar 2006)

Jetzt aber schnell!

Termin!!!!!!

@mcmaci: das ging jetzt aber schnell!


----------



## mcmarki (3. Februar 2006)

"Omba-Tour mit einem Guten Gemisch aus Trails für Holyben und WABS fürs [email protected]: die Spatzen pfeifen vom Dach das ein gewisser McM.... sich anmelden möchte ;-)!"

Hi Thorsten,

klar das ich dabei bin  

Gruß 

Markus


----------



## Cheng (3. Februar 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> klar das ich dabei bin
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Markus



Na mal sehen wieviel McM.... es noch gibt!


----------



## mcmarki (3. Februar 2006)

mmh ich wüsste da noch einen... mal schauen ob er sich in den nächsten 30 min einträgt - ich habe da so ein gefühl...


----------



## Xxmurax (3. Februar 2006)

UUUUUHAAAAAA!!!!

(schallende dämonen-stimme): ICH BIN ERWACHT, HA HA HA!


----------



## HolyBen (3. Februar 2006)

MacMurio schrieb:
			
		

> UUUUUHAAAAAA!!!!
> 
> (schallende dämonen-stimme): ICH BIN ERWACHT, HA HA HA!


Und gerade diesen Samstag kann ich nicht mitfahren.


----------



## Cheng (4. Februar 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Und gerade diesen Samstag kann ich nicht mitfahren.



Hey Bernd, was soll das, warum habe ich das nicht gewusst, ich dachte doch wir könnten über alles reden! 

@was ist mit dem erbärmlichen Rest der Ombas?


----------



## HolyBen (4. Februar 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Bernd, was soll das, warum habe ich das nicht gewusst, ich dachte doch wir könnten über alles reden! :


Na klar können wir über alles reden, wenn mal einer da ist.  

Du warst in deiner Urlaubswoche wohl abends immer zu kaputt um zu chatten.  (der Befehl :banane geht nur im Chat)

Ich fahr jetzt nach Wochen nochmal zu Schwiegereltern und drehe morgen ne  kleine Runde.


Grüüüüße
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBScout (4. Februar 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr jetzt nach Wochen nochmal zu Schwiegereltern und drehe morgen ne  kleine Runde.



Hmmmmmmmm, 
was ist eigentlich aus dem: Ab dem 1.2. leg ich mal richtig los geworden 
Strohfeuer oder schon auf der Startgeraden eingeschlafen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aber nur weiter so, der WP-Pokal ist mein  

Der Sammler......


----------



## PacMan (4. Februar 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> @was ist mit dem erbärmlichen Rest der Ombas?


Heute war mir zu schlechtes Wetter zum Radfahren!  
Aber... ich bin wieder online!  
Bis zur nächsten Schönwetter-Tour!


----------



## Cheng (4. Februar 2006)

Heute ging es auf zur "Neuland-Tour" für Murat, also machten sich Cheng, mcmarci, MTB-Scout und MCMurio auf die Stollen Richtung Nordeifel.
Entlang des Omerbaches, hoch zum Korkus durch den Bowenberger Wald, scharf an der Freibiersenke vorbei hat es dann doch Murat kurz vor Schevenhütte zum ersten mal hingelegt. Weiter an der WBTS vorbei haben wir dann doch endlich eine Strecke gefunden die wir fahren wollten, Markus zog es, hoch am Kartoffelbaum vorbei, zum Jägerhaus. Kurze Riegelpause den direkten Weg runter Richtung Solchbachtal, da hat es Murat wohl zum 2. Mal hingelegt, den Trail durchs Naturschutzgebiet.
Ein kurzes Strassenstück Richtung Breinig, bis wir rechts wieder in den Wald abbogen, fuhren wir oberhalb des Wagemann-Trails bis zu den Werken der Fa.Schwermetal, dort den Trail runter bis zur Schottergrube. Kurz vor Prym über die Brücke ging es dann mal wieder hoch, dieser Weg war aufgrund Holzarbeiten sehr schwer zu fahren, zum Wasserturm. Über die Strasse zum Donnerberg noch ein paar schöne Trails durch den Eschweiler Stadtwald bis zum Bahnhof, wo wir Murat dann zu Hause ablieferten.
Alle Achtung, Murat, diese Leistung für die erste WAB-Trail-Geländetour. Super mitgehalten und die Trails doch recht gut gepackt, weiter so.  

Marcel und ich wollten dann noch Markus bis nach Hause begleiten, aber Regen hat uns dann doch kurz vor Merzbrück zum abbiegen veranlasst. Also ging es dann für uns Richtung Blausteinsee nach Hause.

Am Ende standen auf meinem GPS 68km und fast 1000Hm.

Bilder jibbet auch!


----------



## mcmarki (4. Februar 2006)

Mal wieder eine tolle Tour mit lustigen Gesellen.

ich komme gerade von Murat und konnte mich höchstpersönlich davon überzeugen, dass er sich bester Gesundheit erfreut und noch über keinen Muskelkater klagen kann. Weiter so!  

Ich freue mich schon auf nächste Woche

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTBScout (5. Februar 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Am Ende standen auf meinem GPS 68km und fast 1000Hm.
> URL]



Schöne Tour und Lob an Murrat. Echt klasse Leistung für die erste Samstags-Fahrt und dann auch noch bei der Kälte und Bodenbeschaffenheit  

@alle Mitfahrer. Wo war eigentlich die Stelle bei KM30. Freier Fall von 300 HM  

Bis denne.
Der Sammler....


----------



## XCRacer (5. Februar 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> @alle Mitfahrer. Wo war eigentlich die Stelle bei KM30. Freier Fall von 300 HM


Damit erklären sich auch die 1000Hm 
Thorsten! Korrigiere mal den Pfad! 

Bin gleich laufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (5. Februar 2006)

Hallo an alle tapferen Winterbiker,

nachdem ich gestern nicht mitfahren konnte, da ich mit meiner Freundin in Köln einkaufen war habe ich mich doch wirklich heute getraut...

Habe mit einem Arbeitskollegen vereinbart, dass wir zusammen fahren.
Da half also heute auch keine Ausrede wegen schlechten Wetters nicht fahren zu können...

Problem war zusätzlich, dass er Rennrad fährt.
Er wollte auch nicht in die Eifel, weil Schnee und Kälte nicht gut für Rad und Gemüt ist  

Aber bei Nebel und Nieselregen von Langerwehe über Luchem, Lucherberg, Pier, Selhausen und Arnoldsweiler bis Nörvenich und dann irgendwie nach Düren zurück, Langerwehe zurück ist auch nicht die erheiternde Tour für Körper und Seele  

62,90km. keine Pause. 26,67 Schnitt, 2:21:32 Fahrtzeit ...

dann war chillen angesagt  

Aber es hat sich gelohnt. Beim nächsten Mal ohne Regen, mit Sonne


----------



## Xxmurax (6. Februar 2006)

hallo jungs, danke für das große lob. das bad nach dem super trip war sehr wohltuend und das bier und die pizza mit mcmarki am abend besonders wohlschmeckend. freue mich schon auf die nächste tour!


----------



## bluemuc (6. Februar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bin gleich laufen


----------



## XCRacer (6. Februar 2006)

Ähem! Bin wieder gesund! Zu deiner Beruhigung habe ich heute bei dem Nieselregel verzichtet.


----------



## bluemuc (7. Februar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ähem! Bin wieder gesund!


jajanäissklar! 
kommt mir vor, als hätt ich das schon mal gehört dieses jahr....    was reg ich mich eigentlich auf?? 


			
				xcracer schrieb:
			
		

> Zu deiner Beruhigung habe ich heute bei dem Nieselregel verzichtet.



na gut...  brav! 

hier schneits....


----------



## commencal blanc (8. Februar 2006)

Wer zum Teufel macht dieses Wetter....? 

3 Minuten Sonne, 1/2 Stunden Regen... usw.


----------



## HolyBen (8. Februar 2006)

Hallo Omba HP Gestalter,

ich bin jetzt doch zu Frames umgeschwenkt.

Bitte schaut hier und gebt mir Kritik/Anregungen.

Auf Bilder habe ich jetzt noch verzichtet. Wenn das Layaout abgesegnet wird, kommen Sepia Bilder, Schrauben etc. rein.

Grüüssse
Bernd


----------



## XCRacer (8. Februar 2006)

Meinen Segen hast du! 
Allerdings sollten wir uns einen anderen Begriff für "Highlights" suchen, da die anderen Buttons ja alle in Altdeutsch sind 

ZB.: Zukunft, Vorschau, ...


----------



## cyberp (8. Februar 2006)

Meinen Segen auch  

Wo ihr ja schon mit Flash rumspielt... Wir wäre es, wenn auf der Startseite der Torgriff auch animiert wäre. Wenn man die Maus dahin bewegt geht der Griff runter. Fände ich gut


----------



## XCRacer (8. Februar 2006)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wäre es, wenn auf der Startseite der Torgriff auch animiert wäre. Wenn man die Maus dahin bewegt geht der Griff runter. Fände ich gut


Ist schon längst in Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (9. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute,

viele Grüsse aus dem kalten Mannheim. Habe gerade meinen Telefonanschluss bekommen und prompt mein Notebook angestöpselt .
Gestern abend habe ich die ersten Meter in Mannheim per Rad zurückgelegt. Muss sagen, hat manchmal was von Müllhalde oder Chemielabor, was da in der Luft liegt. Wird wohl die BASF in Ludwigshafen wieder an den Filtern gespart haben . Sonst klappt das hier aber ganz gut. Nette Kollegen, ruhiger Chef, gute Kantine, kurzer Weg zur Arbeit. Das hätte schlimmer kommen können.
Am Samstag wollte mein Auto nicht mehr, worauf mir die Peugeot Assistance einen Mietwagen (Golf Plus TDI) zur Verfügung stellen musste. Hätte nicht gedacht, was da alles reingeht. Muss wie ein Zigeuner ausgesehen haben (Koffer, Kisten, Bettwäsche, Fahrrad,...) .
Werde wohl am 17. wieder in Eschweiler sein. Dieses WE muss ich in Bad Honnef mein Auto wieder in Empfang nehmen.
Also dann, bis neulich.

Adele (oder so ähnlich),

Armin


----------



## HolyBen (9. Februar 2006)

Hallo Armin,

hört sich ja ganz OK an. 

An die Luft wirst du dich auch noch gewöhnen.  

Wenn du abends langeweile hast, kannst du ja mal in unserem chat vorbeischauen. http://server2.webkicks.de/omerbach/index.cgi

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## XCRacer (10. Februar 2006)

Hallo Ombas! Geht morgen was? - Ich würde gerne die Monotonie des Laufens für ein paar Stunden unterbrechen.


----------



## Cheng (10. Februar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ombas! Geht morgen was? - Ich würde gerne die Monotonie des Laufens für ein paar Stunden unterbrechen.



Sicher, sicher, für Dich tuen wir doch alles!

werde heute abend noch einen Termin ins LMB setzen.


----------



## Cheng (10. Februar 2006)

Hier der Termin für morgen!


----------



## mcmarki (10. Februar 2006)

mann - da war ich ja wieder schnell


----------



## MTBScout (10. Februar 2006)

Termin für Kurzentschlossene http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2056

Der WP geht schließlich bald in die entscheidene Phase


----------



## rpo35 (11. Februar 2006)

Moin,

wo gedenkt ihr heute lang zu fahren ? Vielleicht kann ich mich irgendwo einklinken !?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (11. Februar 2006)

Hy Ralph, freue mich.

Wie schon Chat besprochen sind wir ca. 13:45 an der WBTS.

Bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (11. Februar 2006)

Auf die SMS brauchst'e eigentlich gar nicht zu warten, komme auf jeden Fall...es sei denn, ich fall tod vom Bike...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## HolyBen (11. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

nachdem ich offenbar von einer Erkältung erwischt wurde, musste ich heute die Omba Tour am Parkplatz Rennweg verlassen.   

Den Weg nach Hause habe ich gemächlich hinter mich gebracht und nach dem Bikewash werde ich mich jetzt erst mal erholen.

Ich hoffe, die Jungs haben noch eine schöne Tour !

Gruss
Bernd


----------



## rpo35 (11. Februar 2006)

Die Jungs saufen jetzt sicher gerade...
Auf dem Weg nach Roetgen habe ich mich noch 2 mal lang gemacht (pures Eis) und stellenweise mußte ich mich durch ca. 25cm hohen Schnee quälen. Ich hab gedacht, ich komme nie mehr an...
Jetzt schaue ich mal nach den Bildern !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## HolyBen (11. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Jungs saufen jetzt sicher gerade...
> 
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Sieht so aus, als würdest du uns ganz gut kennen.  

Ich war aber auch froh, als ich zu Hause war. War zwar eigentlich bis zum Rennweg ein Witz, mir hats aber für heute gereicht.
Hoffentlich komme ich ohne eine ausgewachsene Erkältung davon.

Bernd


----------



## rpo35 (11. Februar 2006)

@Ben: Ich drücke Dir die Daumen 

So, die paar Bilder von mir habe ich Thorsten geschickt...übrigens hab ich kurz vor Roetgen noch die Mausbacher (Gejott & Co.) getroffen. Die hatten einen zickigen Biker verloren...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## kurzer37 (11. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Ben: Ich drücke Dir die Daumen
> 
> Ich auch,
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (12. Februar 2006)

Kurzbericht zur gestrigen Tour!

Los ging es wie immer in Eschweiler über Treffpunkt Omerbach, dort haben wir noch drei andere Biker getroffen, weiter Hamich, Schevenhütte, dort haben wir die drei anderen Biker wieder verloren, zur WBTS. Matsch und Schnee machten die Wege schwer. An der WBTS trafen wir dann noch Ralph.
Weiter Richtung Rennweg, darüber nach Grossau, den Thönbachtrail wollten wir uns aufgrund der Bodenverhältnisse nicht antuen. Über die Felder um Hürtgenwald, teilweise mit sehr hohen Schneeverwehungen bis zum Brandenburger Tor. Den schönen Trail hinunter an die rote Wehe! Dort verliess uns Ralph dann wieder. Ein Stück die Wehe entlang wieder hoch zum Kartoffelbaum. Von dort ging es langsam Richtung Heimat über Gottfrieskreuz, Süssendell, Gressenich, Omerbach!
Unten viel Matsch und oben tiefer Schnee machten die Tour doch recht anstrengend.
Mitstreiter waren, mcmarki, MTB-Scout, XCRacer, Mcmurio, rpo35, Holyben und Cheng!
50km und 850Hm, Bilder von Ralph und mir gibts hier!


----------



## rpo35 (12. Februar 2006)

Nabend,

übrigens haben wir (xcr und icke) uns gestern ein bisschen Sorgen um euren Trainingszustand gemacht. Ich hab jetzt mal überlegt, wie man das mittelfristig verbessern kann......zumal ihr z.tl. ja scheinbar vor habt, mal 'nen Marathon zu fahren (Saarschleife).
Also...meine Idee zielt auf eure Aprés-Orgien......Ihr habt doch alle Tacho's, mit denen sich der Netto-Schnitt ermitteln lässt; wenn nicht, ist das eine sinnvolle Investition für euren Trainingsplan.
Ab sofort sauft ihr nach folgenden Regeln:

Schnitt unter 15 = Cola, Wasser usw...0 Alkohol...
15-16 = 1x0,5l Bier
16-17 = 2x0,5l Bier
17-18 = 3x0,5l Bier
19-20 = 5x0,5l Bier
>20 = Bier ohne Ende und auch harte Sachen

Prost... 

Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (12. Februar 2006)

ich habe mit ben und cheng ne Wette um drei Kisten Bier laufen. Das sollte die beiden motivieren 

(sind im chat)


----------



## Cheng (12. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> übrigens haben wir (xcr und icke) uns gestern ein bisschen Sorgen um euren Trainingszustand gemacht.
> 
> Ralph



Jetzt weiss ich auch warum ihr soweit vorgefahren seit, damit ihr in Ruhe lästern könnt , wir sind eben nicht so gut wie ihr! 

Wir werden den Trainingsplan aber befolgen, da aber selbst der niedrigste Schnitt gestern nicht erreicht wurde, lag natürlich an der Bodenbeschaffenheit, haben wir uns dann mit einer Flasche Mühlenkölsch 0,33l zufrieden gegeben!


----------



## rpo35 (12. Februar 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...haben wir uns dann mit einer Flasche Mühlenkölsch 0,33l zufrieden gegeben!


Ich hoffe, ihr habt sie euch geteilt......und lasst euch nicht verarschen....


----------



## Cheng (12. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, ihr habt sie euch geteilt......



Nein, aber um mehr Genuss zu haben mit dem Strohhalm getrunken!


----------



## MTBScout (12. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Schnitt unter 15 = Cola, Wasser usw...0 Alkohol...
> 15-16 = 1x0,5l Bier
> 16-17 = 2x0,5l Bier
> 17-18 = 3x0,5l Bier
> ...



Schnitt > 20 no Problemo. 
Fahren wir bis zum Jägerhaus und drücken dann die Null-Taste.
Den Schnitt sollten wir dann den Berg runter locker schaffen  

Marcel. (Alle Zeiten nachgetragen)


----------



## XCRacer (13. Februar 2006)

Ach! Gudde Morje, Herr geheiligte Ben! Bezüglich Homepage:

Bei der Saarschleife bin ich auch dabei 
Dann fehlt noch der kleine Eifelcross (Rureifelcross) 

Grützli XCR


----------



## MTBScout (13. Februar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ach! Gudde Morje, Herr geheiligte Ben! Bezüglich Homepage:
> 
> Bei der Saarschleife bin ich auch dabei
> Dann fehlt noch der kleine Eifelcross (Rureifelcross)
> ...



Für die Vorschau ist meine Wenigkeit zuständig  
Die Teilnehmer sind nur Probeweise mal drin. Für jeden Event soll dann ein Termin ins Forum gesetzt werden.


----------



## mcmarki (13. Februar 2006)

An die Teilnehmer der Tour v. Samstag,

wieviel Km. sind das eingentlich gewesen? Mein Tacho hat nicht so mitgespielt.
@ HolyBen - ich habe mich auch dem Erkältungsclub angeschlossen - Mist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (13. Februar 2006)

Hallo Ihr Lieben Omba's und Omba-Freunde,

bin wohlbehalten wieder aus dem Zillertal vom Ski-Kurz-Trip zurück.  

Es war ein riesen Gaudi mit 23 weiteren Kollegen und Innen drei Tage auf einer Hütte zu sein.

@Bernd: Dieses WE hat mir eins aufgezeigt. Ich habe jetzt für dich viel mehr Verständnis, wenn du mal wieder an einem kniffeligen Berghang stehen solltest. Denn was du beim biken bist bin ich beim Ski fahren.

Um den Neidfaktor ein wenig zu heben hier einige Impressionen  :



Und ich sehe die hp wächst.


----------



## cyberp (13. Februar 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Um den Neidfaktor ein wenig zu heben hier einige Impressionen


Danke, ist dir gelungen  .


----------



## Tobsn (13. Februar 2006)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> ...kalten Mannheim... ... Müllhalde oder Chemielabor, ...


Da wollte ich Dich gerade fragen, wie Deine ersten Tage in MA waren und fragen ob wir uns mal in der Kantine treffen ...
Und was les ich hier? Da wird gelästert was das Zeug hält  
Werd im Pfälzer Forum gleich mal kundtun, dass Dich keiner ins beste Bikerevier der Welt einführt. 

Als Mannheimer weint man zwei Mal. Das erste Mal wenn man nach Mannheim kommt   und das zweite Mal wenn man weg muss  

Tobsn  Seit 9 Jahren Wahlmannheimer.


----------



## Cecil974 (15. Februar 2006)

Mensch rpo. Das sind natürlich harte Voraussetzungen um bei Euch an was zu trinken zu kommen. Gelten die Vorschriften auch für Frauen?
Gruß Tina


----------



## commencal blanc (15. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

letztes Wochenend gabs keine Biketour, dafür allerdings 5 Stunden Skihalle Neuss. 

Fahrt ihr nächsten Samstag? Da würde ich dann gerne mal mit  

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## rpo35 (15. Februar 2006)

Cecil974 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Gelten die Vorschriften auch für Frauen?
> Gruß Tina


Klar ! Übrigens sind das keine Vorschriften sondern, in dem Fall reine Motivation... Ausserdem habe ich meine Zweifel, dass 2-3 Bierchen unter den Vorgaben ein Problem für Dich werden...

Grüsse
Ralph


Ps: René war am Samstag übrigens ohne Kotflügel unterwegs; ich hatte "nur" vorne eins und hatte 'nen nassen/kalten Po...


----------



## Cecil974 (15. Februar 2006)

Wie meinst Du denn das jetzt?   Na das mit Samstag habe ich natürlich direkt "stolz" verkündet bekommen. Hoffe Du wirst jetzt nicht auch noch krank


----------



## rpo35 (15. Februar 2006)

Cecil974 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie meinst Du denn das jetzt?   ...Hoffe Du wirst jetzt nicht auch noch krank


Na ich meine damit, dass die Dinger unter gewissen Umständen ok sind...krank ?....wie wird das geschrieben ?...


----------



## Cecil974 (15. Februar 2006)

Achso wenn das Motivation ist bin ich natürlich hochmotiviert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (15. Februar 2006)

Cecil974 schrieb:
			
		

> Achso wenn das Motivation ist bin ich natürlich hochmotiviert


Jetzt wird's kompliziert......meinst Du den Alko-Trainingsplan ? Der motiviert nur Omerbacher...


----------



## Cecil974 (15. Februar 2006)

Och schade. Dachte wenn mich René dazu überredet bekommt mit Euch zu fahren dann dürfte ich mich auch an dem Motivationsplan versuchen. Dann überlege ich mir das aber nochmal


----------



## rpo35 (15. Februar 2006)

Cecil974 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Dann überlege ich mir das aber nochmal


Da gibt's nichts zum Überlegen...Die Motivation der "Betroffenen"  würde sicher steigen ...und jetzt gut's Nächtle...

Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (15. Februar 2006)

Hab gehört der rpo verschreckt hier wieder mal die Frauen! 

Tina, du darfst natürlich gerne bei uns mit fahren. Aber Alk ist Pflicht! Es gibt nur wenige zulässige Ausreden! 

Wann dürfen wir dich am Omba-Treff erwarten?!?


----------



## rpo35 (15. Februar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gehört der rpo verschreckt hier wieder mal die Frauen!...


was heißt hier mal wieder ? Und überhaupt...ganz im Gegenteil...


----------



## Cheng (16. Februar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Tina, du darfst natürlich gerne bei uns mit fahren. Aber Alk ist Pflicht! Es gibt nur wenige zulässige Ausreden!
> 
> Wann dürfen wir dich am Omba-Treff erwarten?!?



Hy Tina, 

Du bist René noch eine Antwort schuld! 

Der Motivationsplan ist ausgedruckt und im Keller aufgehangen, also Jungs, ran an die Tachos und das Feintuning aktivieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (16. Februar 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...Der Motivationsplan ist ausgedruckt und im Keller aufgehangen...


Is nich Dein ernst oder ?......was läuft bei euch eigentlich am WE ?...Evtl. wäre ich am Samstag wieder dabei; würde dann aber mit dem PKW runter kommen. 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (16. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Is nich Dein ernst oder ?......was läuft bei euch eigentlich am WE ?...Evtl. wäre ich am Samstag wieder dabei; würde dann aber mit dem PKW runter kommen.
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



...natürlich, was meinst Du denn, wir sind über jede Hilfe dankbar!

Termin gibt es hier, bitte genau auf die Tourenbeschreibung achten! Biken hat natürlich Vorrang!


----------



## rpo35 (16. Februar 2006)

Aha...schon geschnallt...das: "Besprechung des Trikotdesign" ist quasi die Freikarte für's Saufen......Not macht erfinderisch...


----------



## XCRacer (16. Februar 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist René noch eine Antwort schuld!


Die Antwort habe ich längst! Ich müßt ja nicht alles wissen!


----------



## PacMan (17. Februar 2006)

Ein Schlecht-Wetter-Alternativtermin... Hmmm klingt nicht schlecht, aber ich hab leider mal wieder keine Zeit.  
Bis bald, hoffe ich!


----------



## HolyBen (17. Februar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Die Antwort habe ich längst! Ich müßt ja nicht alles wissen!


Das stimmt, DU mußt wirklich nicht alles wissen.


----------



## rpo35 (17. Februar 2006)

Nabend,

morgen wird das bei mir nichts; muß wohl Indoor trainieren.
Bekomme am Sonntag Biker-Besuch aus Düsseldorf; starten um 13:30 in Roetgen.

Grüsse & viel Spaß morgen
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (17. Februar 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt, DU mußt wirklich nicht alles wissen.


 Mist! Der Kerl findet jeden Tippfehler 

Na warte! Morgen auf der Tour krieg'ste se gepisselt 

_Edit:_
Ich hätte da schon eine Idee für heute: Über WBTS, Thönbachweg nach Kleinhau. Dort eine alte, teilw. kniffelige und hoffentlich noch intakte Abfahrt halb hinunter nach Obermaubach. Über Bilstein zum Pfarrer-Stoffels-Pfad (Den darf man im Sommer aus Naturschutzgründen nicht begehen/befahren). Dann noch ein geheimes Wäldchen und über Gey, Merode zurück zum Chez-Toto. 60km 700Hm


----------



## HolyBen (18. Februar 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Termin gibt es hier, bitte genau auf die Tourenbeschreibung achten! Biken hat natürlich Vorrang!



*Wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue bin ich für den Alternativtermin !​*


----------



## Cheng (18. Februar 2006)

auf Grund der bescheidenen Wetterlage haben wir uns für die Alternative entschieden. Treffen uns um 13:30 Uhr bei XCR zwecks Aus-/Weiterbearbeitung von Logo, HP und Trikot.

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (18. Februar 2006)

Dieses Wetter ist echt bescheiden, bescheuert...

Nachdem wir uns für eine Indooraktivität im Fitnessstudio entschieden haben kam die Sonne.  

Naja, so wenigstens mal die Möglichkeit des Indoorcyclings genutzt und exessiv Muskeln aufgebaut  

Aber ihr habt euch ja scheinbar auch nicht getraut.

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## kurzer37 (19. Februar 2006)

Aber ihr habt euch ja scheinbar auch nicht getraut.

Gruß
Patrick[/QUOTE]


Hallo Ombas ,
bin Heute nach der Arbeit noch ein wenig gefahren. Habe mir heute den Paternoster und dann den Hasselbachgraben ( beides das erste mal von Zweifall aus ) vorgenommen. Es war super weil Ich wieder neue Wege 
gefunden und gefahren bin . Was liegt Karnevalssamstag an? Biken im Kostüm und anschließender Einkehr in einem Zelt beim Maskenball , würde mich freuen wenn ich dann hoffentlich mal mitfahren kann,habe dann nämlich Frei.
Übrigens eine Verkleidung brauche Ich selber natürlich nicht , weil jeder der schöner ist als Ich ,ist geschminkt oder verkleidet. 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Cheng (20. Februar 2006)

> würde mich freuen wenn ich dann hoffentlich mal mitfahren kann,habe dann nämlich Frei.



Wir natürlich auch, dann könnten wir uns endlich mal persönlich kennen lernen.

Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch auf einigermaßen trockenes Wetter zu hoffen!


----------



## mcmarki (23. Februar 2006)

Vielleicht jemand hier der ebenfalls Karneval-Verweigerer ist und Lust hat am Rosenmontag ein Ründchen zu fahren ?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## XCRacer (23. Februar 2006)

Klick mich!


----------



## kurzer37 (23. Februar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Klick mich!



Hallo @Rene 
dann darf Ich ja nicht mitfahren bin ja noch Anfänger.
Geh mir halt einen saufen  

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## mcmarki (23. Februar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Klick mich!



René du hast mir den Tag gerettet   Danke


----------



## XCRacer (23. Februar 2006)

Kommst du mit dem Rad oder fährst du bis zur WBTS mit dem Auto?
Wenn du mit dem Rad anreist, können wir uns um 10:33Uhr am Omba-Treff auf der Eifelstraße treffen.


----------



## mcmarki (23. Februar 2006)

Ich komme mit dem Rad - dann ist der Treffpunkt Eifelstrasse optimal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (23. Februar 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme mit dem Rad - ...


Geht's ohne Rad schon nimmer ?...


----------



## PacMan (23. Februar 2006)

Tja, ich halte zwar auch nix von Karneval (wer hätte das gedacht ), aber dafür bin ich am Rosenmontag arbeiten. Ausserdem soll's Wetter blöd werden...
Aber was ist mit Samstag Nachmittag? Wetter soll klasse werden! Also schnell 'nen Termin erstellen, damit ich mich eintragen kann bevor die Wetterfrösche es sich wieder anders überlegen!  
Ich will auf's Rad und ich will Trails!!!


----------



## Cheng (23. Februar 2006)

Da bei mir im Moment alles drunter und drüber geht (Tochter krank), kann ich noch nicht sagen was am WE geht, einen Termin sollte dann jemand anders eintragen, wenn ich kann bin ich sicher dabei!


----------



## PacMan (23. Februar 2006)

Mal schauen, vielleicht schliesse ich mich den Mausbacher an...
siehe hier


----------



## commencal blanc (23. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

hatte heute Mittag noch einen Termin eingetragen für ganz Kurzentschlossene.
So bin ich alleine ca. 3Stündchen gefahren.  

Echt geil der Schnee ab Zweifall. Rosenmontag könnte ich mir auch vorstellen... Nur Samstag passt wohl nicht, da hat meine Freundin Geburtstag 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## XCRacer (24. Februar 2006)

Ich bin Samstag arbeiten und komme um 13Uhr von der Schicht. Ich würde Sa 13:30Uhr ab Treff Eifelstraße/Omerbach fahren. Termin mache ich heute Abend. Muß jetzt los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (24. Februar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde Sa 13:30Uhr ab Treff Eifelstraße/Omerbach fahren.


Trails?!?   
13:30 Uhr passt mir jedenfalls auch besser, da ich vormittags auch noch was erledigen muss.


----------



## XCRacer (24. Februar 2006)

Come to the Banana-Biking-Crew 





(auf die Banane klicken!)


----------



## HolyBen (24. Februar 2006)

Hallihallohallöle,

genau wie heute werde ich auch morgen stupide der Pulsuhr gehorchen und mit dem RR meine Kreise ziehen.  

Ich wünsche euch viel Spass und viel Schlamm   

Bess demnäx


----------



## Cheng (24. Februar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Come to the Banana-Biking-Crew
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hy René,

so wie es aussieht werde ich morgen dabei sein, trage mich dann aber kurzfristig ein!


----------



## mcmarki (24. Februar 2006)

"Treff Dürwiß: 13:20Uhr Kreuzung Weisweilerstraße, Ortsausgang Weisweiler (Neubaugebiet Verkeskopf II) und Wirtschaftsweg Richtung "Kippe" (Wardenslinde)."

ääähmmm - wo ist das denn? Möchte euch nicht verpassen.


----------



## XCRacer (24. Februar 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ...werde ich auch morgen stupide der Pulsuhr gehorchen und mit dem RR meine Kreise ziehen.


 Klingt sehr vernünftig, trotzdem Schade!
Ich werde am Sonntag vorraussichtlich mein RR von der Wand nehmen (hoffentlich klebt's nicht fest) und mit einer Bekannten 'ne Runde drehen.

Alles klar Thorsten! 

_Edit: Anlage hinzu!_


----------



## PacMan (24. Februar 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> ääähmmm - wo ist das denn? Möchte euch nicht verpassen.



Wenn ich die Termin-Beschreibung richtig deute, dann ist aber auch ein weiterer Treffpunkt um 13:30 Uhr am bekannten Omerbach! Also dort, wo wir uns immer treffen. Richtig, René? Ich würde nämlich dann lieber zu diesem kommen!


----------



## XCRacer (25. Februar 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig, René?


So ist es.


----------



## PacMan (25. Februar 2006)

Super! Dann also bis gleich!
Hab gerade 'ne PM an McMurio geschickt und ihm vorgeschlagen, dass wir zusammen zum Treff radeln. Der soll doch bei mir um die Ecke wohnen...
McMarki: Kommst du vorher auch hier vorbei oder radelst du zum Treffpunkt nach Dürwiß?


----------



## mcmarki (25. Februar 2006)

@pacman - 
sollen wir uns dann 13.20 h am Bahnhof treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBScout (25. Februar 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> @pacman -
> sollen wir uns dann 13.20 h am Bahnhof treffen?



Ich brauch heute noch ein paar Extra-WP-Points.
Ich eskortier dich dann zum Bahnhof. Wann fährst du ab?

Kommt mal in den Chat.....


----------



## PacMan (25. Februar 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> @pacman -
> sollen wir uns dann 13.20 h am Bahnhof treffen?


Yepp! Ich werde da sein... falls ich mich nicht mal wieder verspäte...


----------



## mcmarki (25. Februar 2006)

@Marcel
Fahre um 12.50 h ab.


----------



## RS-Hunter (25. Februar 2006)

hallo, im chat wird gerade gefragt, wer den bericht schreibt.


----------



## HolyBen (25. Februar 2006)

*Bericht !! Bilder !!*


----------



## XCRacer (25. Februar 2006)

*HIER !!!*


----------



## RS-Hunter (25. Februar 2006)

René, 

klasse Bericht , 

einzige Anmerkung: Markus wohn t in unmittelbarer Nähe vom Berks, und das ist in Würselen. 

Georg


----------



## HolyBen (25. Februar 2006)

Klasse Bericht mit falschem Hintergrund; sonst könnte ich ihn direkt für unsere HP klauen.


----------



## rpo35 (25. Februar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *HIER !!!*


Ey ihr Chaoten, stand der Pater Stoppelpfad...oder so......nicht für Monatg auf dem Programm ? Muß mir die Termine nochmal ansehen. Aber Spaß hattet ihr wieder reichlich wie's ausschaut...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (26. Februar 2006)

Morgen!
So, inzwischen bin ich auch zuhause...
Die letzten Kilometer eben hab ich ja gemütlich mit dem Zug zurückgelegt. Und den ganzen Abend wurde ich immer wieder von Krämpfen heimgesucht. Tja, macht sich eben doch irgendwann bemerkbar, wenn man bloss alle vier Wochen mal auf's Rad steigt und sonst nur faul vor'm Computer sitzt!  
Danke, dass ihr mich die ganze Zeit mitgeschleift habt und mit Nahrungsspenden versorgt habt! An den Trails der heutigen Tour hatte ich meine wahre Freude!  Und so viele schöne Stunts habe ich auch schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.  (Schön, weil spektakulär und ohne Verletzungen)


----------



## HolyBen (26. Februar 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen!
> So, inzwischen bin ich auch zuhause...
> Die letzten Kilometer eben hab ich ja gemütlich mit dem Zug zurückgelegt.


Willkommen im Club der Zugfahrer.  

Meine RR Trainingseinheit für heute Morgen fällt ins Wasser, ähh SCHNEE mad: !!)


----------



## XCRacer (26. Februar 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse Bericht mit falschem Hintergrund; sonst könnte ich ihn direkt für unsere HP klauen.


Erledigt. Müsste in die Frame passen.

Markus wohnt jetzt wieder in Würeslen


----------



## rpo35 (26. Februar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Würeslen


Wo ist das ?...


----------



## XCRacer (26. Februar 2006)

Ach Mist! Ich sollte mir angewöhnen, alles Geschriebene von einem Lektor gegenzeichnen zu lassen. 

Ich habe den Pfarrer-Stoffels-Pfad für morgen nicht geplant. Kann ihn aber einbauen. Dann wird's aber etwas weit bis zum Rursee! Allerdings darf man den Weg seit dem 15.02. nicht mehr betreten. Er ist erst ab Juli wieder freigegeben.


----------



## HolyBen (26. Februar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Erledigt. Müsste in die Frame passen.


Ich wusste nicht, ob dir das recht ist, hab es deswegen zuerst als popup verlinkt. (Hauptseite als Textlink)

Wenn du nix dagegen hast, ändere ich das noch (im frame öffnen).

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (26. Februar 2006)

Hab nichts dagegen.

PS: Gleich fahre ich RR


----------



## HolyBen (26. Februar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hab nichts dagegen.
> 
> PS: Gleich fahre ich RR


Mit WEM eigentlich ??


----------



## mcmarki (26. Februar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Mist! Ich sollte mir angewöhnen, alles Geschriebene von einem Lektor gegenzeichnen zu lassen.



Mir soll es egal sein wie Wöschele geschrieben wird  

Klasse bericht zu einer tollen Tour - habe beim Lesen doch sehr lachen müssen - von MacMurio´s Falltechnik können wir noch einiges lernen - der alte Stuntman. Und es Immer wieder lohnenswert hinter MTB-Scout herzufahren  

Freue mich schon auf die nächste Ausfahrt.

Markus


----------



## HolyBen (26. Februar 2006)

Hallo Markus,

du möchtest also morgen wirklich mit XCRaser auf eine schnelle Tour ??  

Zeig dem alten Sack mal wo der Hammer hängt.  

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## mcmarki (26. Februar 2006)

Habe extra diese Tour gewählt, damit ich schnell vorm Karneval flüchten kann  
Wir Karnevalsgegner müssen zusammenhalten - auch wenn´s für micht hart wird.


----------



## HolyBen (26. Februar 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> Habe extra diese Tour gewählt, damit ich schnell vorm Karneval flüchten kann
> Wir Karnevalsgegner müssen zusammenhalten - auch wenn´s für micht hart wird.


Für mich als NichtKarnevalsgegner wirds morgen auch hart; ich denk an euch,solange es mir möglich ist.


----------



## rpo35 (26. Februar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich habe den Pfarrer-Stoffels-Pfad für morgen nicht geplant. Kann ihn aber einbauen...


Brauchst Du nicht, ich hatte da halt nur was verdreht  Ausserdem bin ich noch nicht sicher, ob ich dabei bin.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (26. Februar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *HIER !!!*



Hy XCR,

leider kämpfen wir immer noch gegen das Fieber von Marie, deshalb und wegen was anderem  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 konnte ich gestern nicht dabei sein.
Scheint ja eine geile Tour gewesen zu sein, hast doch bestimmt auch GPS Daten die Du mir schicken kannst.


----------



## MTBScout (26. Februar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Gleich fahre ich RR


Ich hör immer nur RR. Sind wir hier auf www.rr-news.de  

Ich hab heute im Alleingang die WBTS umrundet und kann nur noch eins sagen: Morgen bin ich definitiv nicht dabei. Am letzten Berg (und der war nicht mal besonders) haben meine Beine doch nicht mehr mitmachen wollen.
Morgen gibts nur eine lockere Blausteinsee Runde. Wer Lust hast, Meldungen sind immer willkommen.

Und den Karnevallsgegnern, morgen viel Spass und macht genügend Bilder.
Und den Karnevallsjecken, Pappnase auf und genauso viel Spass.

M.


----------



## GeJott (26. Februar 2006)

Tach zusammen,

Wollte nochmal die alte Rätseltradition aufleben lassen.

Wer weiss denn wo das hier ist:








Als kleine Hilfe anbei noch die ovl-Datei unserer gestrigen Tour... aber die braucht Ihr bestimmt nicht. 

Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (26. Februar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *HIER !!!*



Hallo @Rene
wo ist der Felsen mit dem Kreuz drauf ,
und wie fahre  Ich am besten dorthin?
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MTBScout (27. Februar 2006)

Hmmmmm,
wo ist denn der Bericht der WBTS-ler.
Die werden doch wohl nicht verschollen sein  

Ich habe heute mal die Sophienhöhe besucht, inkl. An-Hoch- und Rückfahrt mit dem Bike.
Wäre auch mal eine Schöne Tour für einen Abend-Night-Ride. 

Mal sehen wann die Recken eintreffen werden.

Fährt morgen jemand???? Ich hab gerade einen Lauf.....


----------



## XCRacer (27. Februar 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmmmm,
> wo ist denn der Bericht der WBTS-ler.
> Die werden doch wohl nicht verschollen sein


Falscher Thread 
*Klick mich

*Ich werde morgen laufen, wenn's mit dem Knie klappt.


----------



## MTBScout (2. März 2006)

Schon seit vielen Tagen kein Eintrag mehr im Forum...dem kann abgeholfen werden.
Ich bin heute eine Runde um den Tagebau gefahren um für Samstag mal die Schneeverhältnisse zu checken. Ich kann nur sagen, warm anziehen und Spikes aufziehen. Abwärts der Straßen ist es ganz schön anstrengend. Entweder zertrampelter Schnee mit Eisuntergrund oder Matsch bis zum blockieren der Bremsen.
Und Schneetiefen bis 40cm sind nicht mehr fahrbar, was ich schmerzhaft erfahren muste...

Für morgen abend hier schon mal der Termin...und wehe ich muss schon wieder alleine fahren...ihr Luschen....http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2127

Bis denne...M.


----------



## XCRacer (2. März 2006)

Habe gerade mit MTB-Scout im Chat gechattet und für Samstag folgendes beschlossen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1800


----------



## rpo35 (2. März 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...für Samstag folgendes beschlossen:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1800


Nabend,

falls ihr's noch nicht mitbekommen habt; im Venn gibt's 'nen Räumdienst...




Also, wenn's gar nicht geht; ihr seid herzlichst eingeladen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (2. März 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade mit MTB-Scout im Chat gechattet und für Samstag folgendes beschlossen:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1800



Eigentlich wollte ich es am Samstag aufgrund einer über 2wöchigen Pause (Wetter und Krankheitsbedingt) etwas langsamer angehen lassen, aber bei dieser Ausschreibung kann ich einfach nicht nein sagen! 

Dafür werde ich dann aber morgen abend nicht mitkommen!


----------



## rpo35 (2. März 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wer weiss denn wo das hier ist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ups...hab ganz vergessen zu antworten oder besser raten: Alcatraz ?...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## PacMan (3. März 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich wollte ich es am Samstag aufgrund einer über 2wöchigen Pause (Wetter und Krankheitsbedingt) etwas langsamer angehen lassen, aber bei dieser Ausschreibung kann ich einfach nicht nein sagen!


Ja, ich will am Samstag auch unbedingt fahren. Aber mir steht der Sinn mehr nach kurz und trail-lastig als nach lang und WAB. Werde daher vermutlich ein bisschen durch die nähere Umgebung (Stadtwald, Breiniger Berg, Laufenburg) turnen... Vielleicht stell ich noch 'nen Termin rein, aber will mir im Moment noch alles offen halten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (3. März 2006)

Hab mich mal eingetragen für morgen.

Wenn es Schweine regnen sollte, überleg ich aber nochmal.


----------



## XCRacer (3. März 2006)

Wird wohl eher Schweine schneien. 

Soll eine lockere GA-Tour werden. Ausnahme Sophienhöhe


----------



## HolyBen (3. März 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Soll eine lockere GA-Tour werden. Ausnahme Sophienhöhe


Ich nehm dich beim Wort. 

Auf der Sophie können wir es dann ruhig krachen lassen.


----------



## rpo35 (3. März 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehm dich beim Wort.
> 
> Auf der Sophie können wir es dann ruhig krachen lassen.


Was für René GA ist, ist für Dich ein Schnitt von 180...


----------



## Cheng (3. März 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der Sophie können wir es dann ruhig krachen lassen.



AHA!

Heisst Deine Frau nicht Sandra!


----------



## HolyBen (3. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Was für René GA ist, ist für Dich ein Schnitt von 180...


Mein Pulsmesser zählt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (3. März 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> AHA!
> 
> Heisst Deine Frau nicht Sandra!


Meinte ich ja auch.


----------



## Cheng (3. März 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Meinte ich ja auch.



Das sind die richtigen, bei allem den Pulsmesser an! 
Verrätst Du uns den Schnitt auch?


----------



## HolyBen (3. März 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind die richtigen, bei allem den Pulsmesser an!
> Verrätst Du uns den Schnitt auch?


Keine Geheimnisse.

Citius, altius, fortius


----------



## rpo35 (3. März 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Pulsmesser zählt.


Ist wie bei Waagen; wie hoch kann er denn ?


----------



## HolyBen (3. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist wie bei Waagen; wie hoch kann er denn ?


Mein GA 1 Bereich geht morgen wohl bis 177 beats per minute.


----------



## rpo35 (3. März 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Mein GA 1 Bereich geht morgen wohl bis 177 beats per minute.


Aha, er gibt klein bei...


----------



## ratze (3. März 2006)

Hmmm !
Ob ich mitfahren sollte!

grüße


----------



## HolyBen (3. März 2006)

ratze schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm !
> Ob ich mitfahren sollte!
> 
> grüße


sischer, sischer.


----------



## rpo35 (4. März 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> sischer, sischer.


Bremser gesucht......duck und weg...ich geh jetzt pennen. Wenn sich Kai noch für die Venn-Tour anmeldet, hab ich das Nachsehen...


----------



## Cheng (4. März 2006)

ratze schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm !
> Ob ich mitfahren sollte!
> 
> grüße



Überleg nicht zu lange, Eintragen, Marsch, Marsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (4. März 2006)

N'Abend!
Ihr seid wahrscheinlich gerade erst zurück von der Tour, während ich schon mein Rad geputzt habe! 
Ich habe mich eben tatsächlich aufraffen können, eine Runde mit dem Rad zu drehen. Viel sollte es nicht werden und eine Route habe ich mir vorher nicht überlegt. Deswegen hab ich erstmal den Hohenstein angesteuert um den schönen Trail dort hinab zu nehmen. Blöderweise führt von dort aus dann nur ein sinnvoller Weg weiter: durch die Felder hoch zum Raststätte Probsteier Wald/Aachener Land. Da bekam ich zu spüren, warum ihr keinen Bock mehr auf Schnee habt! Egal, ich hab mich (teilweise schiebend) durchgekämpft. Ab der Raststätte ging's dann auch wieder gut voran. Durch den Würselener Wald bin ich dann zum Truppenübungsplatz Münsterbusch; dort noch die "Motocross-Strecke" bei Tiefschnee ausprobiert, und zu guter Letzt noch kurz durch den Eschweiler Stadtwald zurück.

War schon recht anstrengend wegen des Schnees und gesundheitlich leicht angeschlagen bin ich ja auch noch. Waren daher nur 31km in knapp 2,5 Stunden. (Hätte heute eh nicht länger als drei Stunden unterwegs sein dürfen - zumindest nicht ohne Zwischenstopp am Dixie-Klo...)

Bis zur nächsten - wieder gemeinsamen - Schönwetter-Tour!


----------



## RS-Hunter (4. März 2006)

*René, wo bleibt der Bericht, die Fotos und Videos?*
Und vor allen Dingen die drei Versuche von Marcel an der "Freibiersenke light"!


----------



## rpo35 (4. März 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> ... - zumindest nicht ohne Zwischenstopp am Dixie-Klo...)...


Da war doch was - Boris bei/nach der Pinkelpause in Monschau...


----------



## HolyBen (4. März 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> *René, wo bleibt der Bericht, die Fotos und Videos?*
> Und vor allen Dingen die drei Versuche von Marcel an der "Freibiersenke light"!


Genau !!!​


----------



## MTBScout (4. März 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Und vor allen Dingen die drei Versuche von Marcel an der "Freibiersenke light"!



Das will doch keiner sehen, und außerdem glaub ich, das waren mind. vier Versuche.


----------



## HolyBen (4. März 2006)

Der René ist ja beim Bericht schreiben *noch* langsamer als mit dem Rad.


----------



## MTBScout (4. März 2006)

Gibt wohl heute keinen Bericht mehr....morgen früh werden wir schlauer sein.
Nacht.


----------



## XCRacer (5. März 2006)

*Flucht vor dem Schnee*
Der erneute Wintereinbruch in der Nordeifel zwang die "Helden des Sturzes" zu einem Alternativprogramm. So ließ XCRacer seine Beziehungen spielen und heuerte für viel Geld einen Premium-Guide für eine Omba-Tour zur Sophienhöhe an. Dieser erwartete die Jungs (Cheng, RS-Hunter, HolyBen, MTB-Scout und XCRacer) bei Bourheim und führte die Gruppe zur der bekannten Abraumhalde bei Jülich.

Unterwegs bekam der Guide Frank noch Verstärkung durch den Eingeborenen Jörn. Nun konnte nichts mehr schief gehen und zuerst wurden die Trails am Fuße der Sophie beradelt. Das war schonmal ein schöner Einstieg.

*Auf dem Gipfel heißt nicht oben!*
Die Flucht vor dem Schnee gelang dem Trupp nicht vollständig. Schon nach wenigen Höhenmeter auf der Sophienhöhe zerrte die weiße Pracht an den Reifen der Mitsteiter. Trotzdem wurde zuerst das "Gipfelkreuz", dann der höchste Punkt der Halde, der "Steinstrasser Wall" erklommen. Das Gipfelkreuz ist übrigens schon seit Jahren nicht mehr der höchste Punkt. Durch das stetig anhaltende Aufschütten wächst die Halde immer weiter.

*Prüfung in der Freibiersenke-Light*
Später, nach der Abfahrt, viel die Bagage dann doch noch in alte Gewohnheiten zurück. NEIN! Es wurde _nicht_ gesoffen! ...noch nicht... Die Guides führten uns durch ein weiteres Wäldchen am Rande der Halde, wo die Ombas unerwartet einen Abklatsch der berüchtigten Freibiersenke fanden.

Für die Cracks natürlich keine besonderes Herausforderung, für Marcel scheinbar doch. Aber immerhin hat er sich getraut. Bernd hat gekniffen! 

Nach dieser lustigen Einlage ging's stramm gegen den Wind zurück nach Dürwiß, wo die Manschaft den schönen Tag in Onkel Marcel's Hütte ausklangen ließen.

Danke an die Guides Frank und Jörn 

Bilder findet man hier. Warum die Reihenfolge so durcheinander ist, weiß ich nicht...


----------



## HolyBen (5. März 2006)

Wie immmer schöner Bericht.  



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Cracks natürlich keine besonderes Herausforderung, für Marcel scheinbar doch. Aber immerhin hat er sich getraut. Bernd hat gekniffen!



Wieso gekniffen ? Das Hügelchen war es nicht wert, mein Rad zurück zu bewegen !  

Wenn ich mir Film/Foto von Georg, Marcel und mir in Marcel´s Hütte ansehe, so habe ich die Befürchtung, dass Fahrradhelme den Haarausfall bzw. merkwürdige Frisuren fördern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (5. März 2006)

Mahlzeit,

Da hat uns unser XCRacer aber lange auf die Folter gespannt. Tourberichteintragung "1:49 Uhr"  

Da fragt man sich, was hat der Kerl den ganzen Abend wieder gemacht?   (schade hier gibt's leider keine  Bananen.  )

Aber wiedermal ein toller Bericht.  Danke!

Grüsse
Georg


----------



## MTBScout (5. März 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> ...Da fragt man sich, was hat der Kerl den ganzen Abend wieder gemacht?   (schade hier gibt's leider keine  Bananen.  )



gibbet doch....was hast du denn gesucht? was in der Art...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



aber ich glaube du meintest das...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Was soll man Nachts um die Zeit auch anderes machen als schlafen...


----------



## kurzer37 (5. März 2006)

Hallo Zusammen
wer von den Karnevalsverweigeren hat  den Kindern die Tüte geklaut? 
Popcorn und Kaustangen nach der Tour sieht ja glatt nach Rosenmontag und Mundraub aus. 
War übrigens Gestern in Richtung Relais Königsberg unterwegs Tiefschnee fahren.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## HolyBen (5. März 2006)

Unser RS-Hunter hat es geschafft.  

Die ersten Zeilen aus der Pre-Omba Zeit sind geschrieben und auf unserer HP unter Historie zu lesen.

Zunächst als reine Textversion, zeitgenössische Bilder mit schrillen Klamotten, Stahlrössern und jungen hübschen Männern (das wird wohl das größte Problem) ergänzen hoffentlich bald diese Textversion.​


----------



## RS-Hunter (5. März 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Unser RS-Hunter hat es geschafft.
> 
> Die ersten Zeilen aus der Pre-Omba Zeit sind geschrieben und auf unserer HP unter Historie zu lesen.​



Das war ja auch nicht so einfach. Schliesslich musste ich erst einige Sitzungen auf der Couch hinter mich bringen und meine Jugend aufarbeiten, bevor ich soweit war darüber zu schreiben und das Ganze auch noch zu veröffentlichen.



			
				HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Zunächst als reine Textversion, zeitgenössische Bilder mit schrillen Klamotten, Stahlrössern und jungen hübschen Männern (das wird wohl das größte Problem) ergänzen hoffentlich bald diese Textversion.​



Du verlangst aber ganz schön viel. Aber bei Zeiten werden natürlich auch noch ein paar schöne "alte" Bilder dazu kommen.


----------



## mcmarki (6. März 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Das will doch keiner sehen, und außerdem glaub ich, das waren mind. vier Versuche.



Ola Amigos,

Mensch da habe ich ja was verpaßt. 
Marcel, hat das viele fahren die Kraft aus deinen Beinen gesaugt ? - aber lustig ist es alle mal!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBScout (6. März 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch da habe ich ja was verpaßt.
> Marcel, hat das viele fahren die Kraft aus deinen Beinen gesaugt ? - aber lustig ist es alle mal!



Wir haben wohl was verpast, ola. Wie war es denn in El-Espanol?

Ich glaub es lag weniger an der Kraft, als vielmehr an der fehlenden Grundschnelligkeit. Und außerdem zieht mich ja immer noch mehr wieder den Berg hinunter als alle anderen. Scheiß Newton, Scheiß Schwerkraft (Bernd weiß was ich mein  )


----------



## HolyBen (6. März 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Und außerdem zieht mich ja immer noch mehr wieder den Berg hinunter als alle anderen. Scheiß Newton, Scheiß Schwerkraft (Bernd weiß was ich mein  )


Jenau, ihr Leichtgewichte wisst ja gar nicht, wie schwer 20 Extrakilo den Berg hochzuwuchten sind.  

(Die schweren Knochen halt ....    )


----------



## XCRacer (6. März 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> *Wer nicht liebt Wein, Weib und Gesang, der bleibt ein Thor sein Leben lang.*


Bis auf dem Gesang, schließe ich mich an! 

Gut's Nächtle


----------



## mcmarki (7. März 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben wohl was verpast, ola. Wie war es denn in El-Espanol?


war super - es war schon ein erlebnis in diesem gigantischen stadion zu sitzen und die meines erachtens beste mannschaft der welt zu sehen. der rest der city war auch fein, leider hat es am sonntag geregnet, so dass wir nicht viel von der stadt sehen konnten.
ich freue mich aber auch schon wieder mit euch radeln zu gehen.


----------



## RS-Hunter (7. März 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich freue mich aber auch schon wieder mit euch radeln zu gehen.



Das soll auch so sein!


----------



## Cheng (8. März 2006)

"Perfer et obdura!"

das hört sich nach heimlich trainiert an!


----------



## HolyBen (8. März 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> "Perfer et obdura!"
> 
> das hört sich nach heimlich trainiert an!


Frei übersetzt:

Halte durch und sei hart!​
​


----------



## Cheng (9. März 2006)

Hallo Freunde des täglichen Bieres!

Aus Zeitgründen werde ich am Samstag um 9:00Uhr zu einer Tour starten, der Nachmittag steht mir leider nicht zur Verfügung.
Damit mir das gleiche wie letzte Woche nicht passiert werde ich eine Strassenrunde im GA1 Tempo auf Slicks drehen.
Wenn jemand Interresse hat einfach hier melden, je nach Wetterlage sollte die Runde min. 4 Std. dauern! 

nächtes WE geht es dann wieder in die Wälder mit den Ombas!


----------



## mcmarki (10. März 2006)

Hallo Freunde,

bei mir wird es am Samstag auch nix   - aber nächste Woche bin ich bestimmt wieder dabei - und bis dahin werden wir auch wieder tolles Wetter haben.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## HolyBen (10. März 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Freunde des täglichen Bieres!
> 
> Aus Zeitgründen werde ich am Samstag um 9:00Uhr zu einer Tour starten, der Nachmittag steht mir leider nicht zur Verfügung.
> Damit mir das gleiche wie letzte Woche nicht passiert werde ich eine Strassenrunde im GA1 Tempo auf Slicks drehen.
> ...


Hallo Thorsten,

wenn das Wetter einigermaßen ist, komme ich mit meinem Winterrennrad mit.
Ich denke, die Schwalbe Marathonbereifung reicht.  

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (10. März 2006)

Super,

lass uns morgen früh mal aus dem Fenster sehen und dann entscheiden.

Wir können ja telenieren!


----------



## HolyBen (10. März 2006)

​


----------



## Cheng (11. März 2006)

Heute gab es eine perfekte Runde über Aldenhoven, Jülich, Niederzier, Düren, Langewehe und Eschweiler.

Strahlender Sonnenschein, ca. 20Grad begleiteten uns über 60km in unseren Kurzarmtrikots bei dieser Tour. 

PS: ich sollte das Rauchen sein lassen!


----------



## HolyBen (11. März 2006)

Frühlingserwachen​

Nach einem kurzen Blick aus dem Fenster war klar, dass ich heute die Straßenrunde mit Thorsten fahren würde.

Nur die Kleidungswahl war nach den Wintermonaten nicht einfach, sollte ich in kurzer Hose fahren oder doch lieber die 3/4 ? Dann doch lieber die konservative 3/4 Wahl und ab zu Thorsten, in der Hoffnung, nicht zu warm gekleidet zu sein.

So ging es dann zusammen mit Thorsten los und es war wunderbar, endlich  mal nicht durch Matsch und Schnee zu fahren. Allerdings mussten wir zum Ende hin den ungewohnt hohen Temperaturen Tribut zollen und kürzten die Tour etwas ab.....

So könnte man sich doch einen Tourbericht Mitte März vorstellen, oder ?

Stattdessen bin ich durchgefroren, triefend nass und absolut dreckig zu Hause angekommen.

Winter, **** off !!!​


----------



## Happy_User (11. März 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Heute gab es eine perfekte Runde über Aldenhoven, Jülich, Niederzier, Düren, Langewehe und Eschweiler.
> 
> Strahlender Sonnenschein, ca. 20Grad begleiteten uns über 60km in unseren Kurzarmtrikots bei dieser Tour.
> 
> PS: ich sollte das Rauchen sein lassen!



Hm,

hiermit scheint bewiesen zu sein, dass Supraleitung bei lebender Materie nicht zu realisieren ist.  Hier scheinen eher Halluzinogene freigesetzt zu werden.

Grüße

 HU


----------



## RS-Hunter (11. März 2006)

Männer,

her mit dem Zeugs, ich will auch mal solche Gedanken zum Ausdruck bringen.

Aber morgen soll's besser werden, zumindest sonnig. Darum setze ich all meine Hoffung auf morgen.

Cu
Georg


----------



## Cheng (11. März 2006)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hm,
> 
> hiermit scheint bewiesen zu sein, dass Supraleitung bei lebender Materie nicht zu realisieren ist.  Hier scheinen eher Halluzinogene freigesetzt zu werden.
> 
> ...



So jetzt geht es mir doch wieder besser.

Als ich diese Worte geschrieben habe, hatte ich warscheinlich das ganze Blut meines Körpers in den Füßen zum auftauen! Da war wohl während des Nachdenkens nur noch ein Vakuum im Hirn!

Es war einfach so, das wir bei doch recht trockenem Wetter losgefahren sind, aber in Düren hat es uns dann so mit Hagel, Graupel, Regen und Schnee erwischt, der uns dann bis nach Hause begleitet hat. Leider nützten da auch meine Wasserdichten Schuhe nichts mehr, das Wasser ist dann eben von oben reingelaufen. So kalte Füße hatte ich noch nie!


----------



## PacMan (11. März 2006)

Ich bin Schönwetter-Biker aus Überzeugung!
Übrigens: mein Rad wird morgen 1 Jahr alt... gehe jetzt Kuchen backen!


----------



## rpo35 (11. März 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> ...Übrigens: mein Rad wird morgen 1 Jahr alt... gehe jetzt Kuchen backen!


 ...das ist wahre Liebe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (11. März 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ca. 20Grad


 Die waren es bei mir in der Firma auch. IM MESSRAUM !!! 

Morgen scheint die Sonne


----------



## commencal blanc (13. März 2006)

Die Sonne hat geschienen.
Habs um 3 nicht mehr ausgehalten... Freundin zuhause stehen lassen und ab...

War zwar nur 1,5 Stündchen drin, aber ein kleines Tourchen um den Tagebau musste sein. Leider waren die Wege krass verschlammt.  

D E R   F R Ü H L I N G   I S T   D A ! ! !


----------



## derMichi (13. März 2006)

Hi Patrick,

nu weiß ich auch wer Commencal_blanc ist. Wie fährt es sich?

Grüße, Michael


----------



## commencal blanc (13. März 2006)

Hallo Michael,

fährt sich gut , aber wer bist du?

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## derMichi (13. März 2006)

Privateres gern per PN


----------



## talybont (14. März 2006)

derMichi schrieb:
			
		

> Privateres gern per PN


...aber die Hände bleiben auf der Bettdecke!... 

cu,
Armin

PS: Wollte am Samstag gerne ein Ründchen fahren. Habt Ihr schon was vor? Muss doch mal mein Genius wieder Gassi führen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (14. März 2006)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Wollte am Samstag gerne ein Ründchen fahren. Habt Ihr schon was vor? Muss doch mal mein Genius wieder Gassi führen.



Geh´mal davon aus das wir am Samstag radeln werden, also immer schön ins LMB schauen.

Schön endlich mal wieder was von Dir zuhören, wie geht es Dir denn sonst so?


----------



## HolyBen (14. März 2006)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Wollte am Samstag gerne ein Ründchen fahren. Habt Ihr schon was vor? Muss doch mal mein Genius wieder Gassi führen.


Ich fahre morgen nach Bochum und komme Freitag oder Samstag zurück. Daher kann ich mich nur kurzfristig entscheiden. Wenns irgendwie geht möchte ich gern noch mal ins Gelände !  

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## talybont (14. März 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Wenns irgendwie geht möchte ich gern noch mal ins Gelände !


...ja warst DU denn schon mal im Gelände? 

zurzeit kämpfe ich mit Umckaloabo gegen eine drohende Erkältung. Hat ja lange gutgegangen. 
Sonst geht es mir richtig gut. Tolle Arbeit, super Kollegen, sch... Wetter und vielzuwenig Berge in direkter Schlagdistanz. Dafür viel rumpeliger Radweg und Sand im Wald. Komme mir vor wie in der Brunssumer Heide, nur ohne Trails .
Wenn es länger hell bleibt, schmeisse ich das Rad mal ins Auto und ab nach Heidelberg oder Bad Dürkheim. Da sieht besser aus.

bis Samstag,
Armin


----------



## HolyBen (14. März 2006)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> ...ja warst DU denn schon mal im Gelände?



*Du Wurst !!!

Warte ab !!!

 *​


----------



## talybont (14. März 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> *Du Wurst !!!
> 
> Warte ab !!!
> 
> *​


hehe, wllst Du mich zerschneiden oder zutzeln (wenn Du weißt, was das überhaupt ist)


----------



## HolyBen (14. März 2006)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> hehe, wllst Du mich zerschneiden oder zutzeln (wenn Du weißt, was das überhaupt ist)


Weißwürste zutzeln (man nimmt sie in die Hand und saugt sie aus der Haut)


----------



## XCRacer (14. März 2006)

Am Samstag werdet ihr gezutzelt, ihr Memmen


----------



## HolyBen (14. März 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Am Samstag werdet ihr gezutzelt, ihr Memmen




Kannst Du überhaupt noch radeln ?? ​


----------



## XCRacer (14. März 2006)

Ich bin heute morgen um 5:30Uhr bei minus 5° geradelt!!!


----------



## HolyBen (14. März 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin heute morgen um 5:30Uhr bei minus 5° geradelt!!!



Nicht nur Überstunden-, sondern auch noch Punktegeier !  

Ich war gestern auf einer Rennradrunde und es war herrlich: Sonne, trockene Straßen, akzeptable Temperaturen und Windverhältnisse !  

Ich hoffe, dass am WE nicht nur Matsch da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (14. März 2006)

Mensch, ihr seid ja mal wieder freundlich zueinander!  
Wenn's Wetter am Samstag so wird wie angekündigt, bin ich vielleicht auch nochmal dabei! Weiss aber auch noch nicht, ob's zeitlich passt. Mal sehen...

@Bernd: Hab da noch 'nen Konfuzius-Spruch für deine Signatur:
"Wenn du nicht mehr weisst, wo oben und unten ist: Kopf hoch!"


----------



## rpo35 (14. März 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst Du überhaupt noch radeln ?? ​


Mit ihm hatte ich die Idee mit dem Trainingsplan nach der letzten Tour mit Euch...


----------



## commencal blanc (16. März 2006)

Halllo Zusammen,

fahrt ihr am Samstag zu üblichen Zeiten?
Dann wäre ich mal dabei - 
langsam wird es Zeit für eine Frühlingsausfahrt  

lg
Patrick


----------



## XCRacer (17. März 2006)

Unser Cheng hat heute Geburtstag! Alles Gute von den WBTS'lern und den Ombas


----------



## cyberp (17. März 2006)

Thorsten. Alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Lass Dich reich  mit  versorgen.

Irgendwann lasse ich mich Samstags auch nochmal blicken  

Gruß
Christian


----------



## PacMan (17. März 2006)

Aha, der Omba-HÃ¤uptling und der Premium-Guide haben Geburtstag!?!
Na dann: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Thorsten und RenÃ©!  
Oder, wie die Russen zu sagen pflegen:






 Ð¡ Ð´Ð½ÑÐ¼ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ´ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð° Ñ ÑÐµÐ»Ð°Ñ Ð²Ð°Ð¼ Ð·Ð´Ð°Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²ÑÑ Ð¸ ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÑÑ!


----------



## MTBScout (17. März 2006)

Ach von mir einen schönen Burzel-Tag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dann stimmt mal am Samstag alle mit ein. Entweder so...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oder so... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Feier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nicht so doll  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , sonst gibt es morgen eine Kater-Runde.
Ich bin dann auch endlich wieder dabei, eine Woche Ruhe war genug.

Obwohl ich weiß, das ich heute wieder alleine unterwegs sein werde, ich versuch's trotzdem immer wieder  Night-Ride

Dann sach ich mal bis morgen....


----------



## rpo35 (17. März 2006)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag Thorsten; dann feiert mal schön     

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## mcmarki (17. März 2006)

Hallo Thorsten,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag - auf das Du Dein Bike noch viele Jahre durch die heimischen Wälder trittst  

Markus

@ Marcel - die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (17. März 2006)

Da schließ ich mich meinen Vorschreibern gerne an und wünsche auch alles Gute zum  
Und da ihr ja noch richtig jung seit viel Spaß beim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Immer gesund und munter bleiben  

VG


----------



## RS-Hunter (17. März 2006)

unseren lieben Geburtstagskindern XCRacer & Cheng,
lasst euch reich  und trinkt ein, zwei, ...  

Grüsse


----------



## MTBScout (17. März 2006)

Hab mich schon gewundert warum da so viele mitfahren -> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2128.
Ich glaub ich mach irgendwas falsch...


----------



## kurzer37 (17. März 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> unseren lieben Geburtstagskindern XCRacer & Cheng,
> lasst euch reich  und trinkt ein, zwei, ...
> 
> Grüsse
> ...


----------



## HolyBen (17. März 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch !​


----------



## commencal blanc (17. März 2006)

Ja dann von mir auch Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (17. März 2006)

wird das dann morgen eine geburtstagstour oder was?


----------



## HolyBen (17. März 2006)

Morgen 9 Grad und trocken.   

Morgens bin ich arbeiten, danach geht was.

Hat Eine/r Zeit ?​


----------



## GeJott (17. März 2006)

Gratulation Euch beiden auch aus Mausbach!!!

   

Gerd


----------



## Dirk S. (17. März 2006)

Hallo XC - Racer,
*
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!*   

und danke für den lecker Kaffee! 

Dirk aus dem schönen Erp.

So das Rad ist fertig (Kette dran und Luft ist auch drin).
Morgen geht es zur ersten RTF.

Alles für Malle!


----------



## PacMan (17. März 2006)

Ich hab morgen Zeit und Laune! Wollte aber eventuell mal "fremdgehen" mit den Mausbachern.
Aber solltet ihr eine knackige Tour voller Trails mit anschliessender Kaffe & Kuchen-Runde planen, dann bleib ich vielleicht doch noch mal treu...  
Ich überleg's mir einfach morgen spontan...


----------



## talybont (17. März 2006)

Auch von mir herzliches Beileid, René und Torsten 

Muss ich morgen wie Pascal fremdgehen oder kommen wir irgendwie zusammen? Ich kann mich ja kaum noch an Euch erinnern 

mfg,
Armin


----------



## HolyBen (17. März 2006)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich morgen wie Pascal fremdgehen oder kommen wir irgendwie zusammen? Ich kann mich ja kaum noch an Euch erinnern
> 
> mfg,
> Armin



Wir wollten doch zutzeln !!!

Termin


----------



## Cheng (17. März 2006)

Als aller erstes einmal vielen Dank für die vielen Glückwünsche!

Da meine Frau die Geburtstagsfeier umdisponiert hat geht leider morgen nachmittag bei mir nichts , wenn ich es schaffe wird morgens eine kleine Runde gedreht.

Trotzdem braucht Ihr nicht auf einen Geburtstagskuchen zu verzichten, keine Angst der kommt!


----------



## XCRacer (18. März 2006)

Auch von mir vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche. Bin gleich dabei


----------



## HolyBen (18. März 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Auch von mir vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche. Bin gleich dabei


Bitte, bitte.

Schön, dass Du dabei bist. Ich hatte schon befürchtet, dass Du gestern Alohol getrunken hättest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (18. März 2006)

Habe nur zwei Ampullen Mühlenelixier zu mir genommen. Kann euch heute nach der Tour leider keinen Geburtstagskuchen oder Kaltgetränke anbieten, da ich im Anschluß zum 60sten meiner Mutter eilen werde.


----------



## HolyBen (18. März 2006)

Achtung​
Suche fähigen Schrauber, der mir aus diesem Rahmen mit Parts von meinem alten Pfully ein Hartteil aufbaut.   

Bewerbungen bitte per PN oder persönlich.


----------



## PacMan (18. März 2006)

Na gut, dann bleib ich euch nochmal treu!  Bin gleich um 13:20 am Omerbach...


----------



## HolyBen (18. März 2006)

Zurück von der Tour, Bike gewaschen, selbst gebadet und ich fühle mich sauwohl ! 

Zuerst gabelte ich Armin auf dem Weg zur Startanke auf, dann warteten wir zuerst dort, dann bei Cheng, beides vergebens. So fuhren wir zum dritten Treffpunkt, wo wir gleichzeitig mit Pascal ankamen. 

Der Rest der Bagage (Georg, Marcel und René) ließ auch nicht mehr lange auf sich warten, so dass wir starten konnten. 
Zwar hatte ich den Termin eingetragen, aber auf meine Bitte hin übernahm René die Führung (danke).

Begleitet von einem penetranten Knacken an René´s Rotwild fuhren wir über Hamich Richtung Freibiersenke. Heute wollte ich den Jünglingen mal zeigen, wo Vadder den Most holt. 
Leider war der Weg vergebens, fleißige Biber haben es sich nicht nehmen lassen, mit einem gefällten Baum die Senke zu füllen.

Also kehrt Marsch und ab Richtung WBTS. Natürlich nicht den üblichen Weg (die Tour war ja langsam und *leicht* ausgeschrieben  ), sondern oberhalb der Forellenzucht rechts einen Matschweg hoch. 

Raus kamen wir unterhalb der Talsperre, danach gings Richtung Parplatz Rennweg. Hier eröffnete mir René, dass er mir zuliebe den Schlangentrail zum Ende hin abkürzen wollte, d.h. die Abfahrt der Blopperfilme als Freibiersenkenersatz sollte in Angriff genommen werden.

Da die Filmchen zwar spektakulär, die Abfahrt in diesen Filmen aber machbar aussah, stimmte ich natürlich zu. 

*Fehler !!*​
In Natura ist dieses Dingen nur von Leuten zu fahren, die es wirklich drauf haben. Also von mir (noch) nicht !

Danach gings irgendwie zum Brandenburger Tor hoch und dann fehlen mir die Ortskenntnisse, den weiteren Weg zu beschreiben. (Vielleicht helfen die Guides da aus)

Auf jeden Fall wieder mal eine sehr schöne Tour mit gar lustigen Gesellen !

Der Frühling ließ sich erahnen, leider weiter oben noch immer weiße Pampe.


----------



## GeJott (18. März 2006)

Netter Bericht  

Gerd


----------



## HolyBen (18. März 2006)

Danke Gerd.

Hier noch die facts der heutigen Tour:


----------



## XCRacer (18. März 2006)

Schöner Bericht, Bernd 

Hier noch die Fotos: http://xcracer.xc.ohost.de/xcr_ohost/060318/index.html


----------



## HolyBen (19. März 2006)

An alle WP-Punktegeier:

Ich drehe um 13.00 Uhr eine gemütliche Runde durch die nähere Umgebung, nach Möglichkeit gepaart mit einigen Fahrtechnik-Übungen, die ich dringend brauche.

Die Startzeit kann auf Wunsch noch geändert werden.

Grüüüüße
Bernd


----------



## Cheng (19. März 2006)

Schöner Bericht Bernd, Du wolltest den Frühling aber auch sicher mit Deiner 3/4 Hose erzwingen! 

Schade das ich nicht dabei war, aber trotzdem hatte ich einen schönen Samstag.
Klassentreffen nach 20 Jahren, einfach nur geil, aber erst um 5:30 Uhr zu Hause und um 8 wieder auf den Beinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. März 2006)

Sorry Leute das ich hier so reinplatze  

aber nach meinem techn. Defekt heute morgen auf der Sophienhöhe bin ich nach Hause, habe das Bike getauscht und bin auf Erkundungstour gegangen.
Und als ich so durch die Lande radelte fand ich plötzlich im Wald, gut versteckt und getarnt, daß Clubheim der Omerbacher MTB-Freunde  







Und wenn ich mal wieder irgendwann genug Dampf in den Beinen habe, fahre und trinke ich gerne nochmal mit euch  Hoffe ihr seit nicht  

VG


----------



## Cheng (19. März 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Leute das ich hier so reinplatze
> 
> aber nach meinem techn. Defekt heute morgen auf der Sophienhöhe bin ich nach Hause, habe das Bike getauscht und bin auf Erkundungstour gegangen.
> Und als ich so durch die Lande radelte fand ich plötzlich im Wald, gut versteckt und getarnt, daß Clubheim der Omerbacher MTB-Freunde
> ...



Jetzt haben wir doch die Hütte schon so gut versteckt und getarnt, aber Jörg der alte Schnüffler findet auch alles! 

Deine Beine reichen für uns doch immer, also wann kommst Du?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. März 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Beine reichen für uns doch immer, also wann kommst Du?



Danke für die Blumen Thorsten  

Aber ich habe fast 5 Wochen sportlich gar nichts gemacht und war echt im Vollstress. Hatte schon überlegt das Biken aufzuhören. War beruflich und privat verdammt viel im Ausland. Aber so langsam kütt et wieder  Heute waren es knapp 95 KM / 700 HM. Wird Zeit das die Jeans an den Oberschenkeln wieder kneifen  Bis bald mal.

VG


----------



## mcmarki (20. März 2006)

Saarschleifen-Marathon:
-----------------------

Kollegen,

will ja keine Hektik machen, aber wann wollen wir uns anmelden? 

Markus


----------



## XCRacer (20. März 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> Saarschleifen-Marathon


Anmelden kann man sich jetzt schon. Aber wie ist das mit der Unterkunft für Samstag auf Sonntag? Ich buche auf jeden Fall ein Zimmer. Bei einer verbindlichen Zusage kann ich ich ein Zwei- oder Mehrbett-Zimmer reservieren.


----------



## rpo35 (20. März 2006)

Nabend,

hab mich eben angemeldet und fahre mit einer Bekannten den Halben.
Ich fahre aber schon am Freitag runter; bin noch auf 'ne Fete eingeladen 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (20. März 2006)

verbindliche Zusage von mir - bin auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## cyberp (21. März 2006)

Dumm gelaufen


----------



## XCRacer (21. März 2006)

Asfalt-Nightride am Freitag, 20.00Uhr, Startanke, Dürwiß mit anschließender Einkehr im "Garten der Dürste". Zustiegsmöglichkeit für Heilige Bens (Röhe) und Mcmarkies (St.Jöris) vorhanden.

Hinweis: Termin ist versteckt! Also nur über diesen Link erreichbar.


----------



## XCRacer (21. März 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> Saarschleifen-Marathon:
> ...wann wollen wir uns anmelden?


Bin gemeldet! Lange Distanz!


----------



## mcmarki (21. März 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bin gemeldet! Lange Distanz!



ich auch - Mittlere Distanz.

Der Rest - los jetzt anmelden


----------



## HolyBen (21. März 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Asfalt-Nightride am Freitag, 20.00Uhr, Startanke, Dürwiß mit anschließender Einkehr im "Garten der Dürste". Zustiegsmöglichkeit für Heilige Bens (Röhe) und Mcmarkies (St.Jöris) vorhanden.
> 
> Hinweis: Termin ist versteckt! Also nur über diesen Link erreichbar.



Ich würde ja gerne mit. 

Wenn Thorsten mal nach meiner Lampe schauen könnte ?


----------



## kurzer37 (21. März 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde ja gerne mit.
> 
> Wenn Thorsten mal nach meiner Lampe schauen könnte ?



Hallo @Bernd
ich war der Meinung das hätte sich erledigt ,du sagtest doch du hast einen an der Lampe 
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Cheng (21. März 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde ja gerne mit.
> 
> Wenn Thorsten mal nach meiner Lampe schauen könnte ?



Wenn genug Leute mitfahren reicht für Dich eine Kerze und ausserdem, wann ist eigentlich Freitag?


----------



## HolyBen (21. März 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn genug Leute mitfahren reicht für Dich eine Kerze ...


Ich muss doch immer alleine nach Hause oder bringst Du mich ??


----------



## Cheng (21. März 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss doch immer alleine nach Hause oder bringst Du mich ??




Versprochen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (21. März 2006)

Eingetragen !  ​


----------



## RS-Hunter (21. März 2006)

@Ben:

wenn es nicht in Strömen regnet begleite ich dich auch mit nach Hause.  

Grosses Indianer-Ehrenwort

Grüüüüsse
Georg


----------



## HolyBen (21. März 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> @Ben:
> 
> wenn es nicht in Strömen regnet begleite ich dich auch mit nach Hause.
> 
> ...



Danke, danke !

War übrigens ne schöne Tour Sonntag. 
Gibt es eigentlich keinen "steilen" Übungsberg für mich ohne Bäume und mit genügend Auslauf ?


----------



## rpo35 (21. März 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ...Gibt es eigentlich keinen "steilen" Übungsberg für mich ohne Bäume und mit genügend Auslauf ?


Kennst Du die LKW-Notausfahrt bei Verviers ? Da kannst Du üben bis der Arzt kommt...


----------



## XCRacer (21. März 2006)

_*Endlich online!*_ Das Video unserer Omba-Tour vom vergangenen Samstag:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=718545048005637250


----------



## HolyBen (21. März 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> _*Endlich online!*_ Das Video unserer Omba-Tour vom vergangenen Samstag:
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=718545048005637250



Und wieder sieht die Abfahrt _relativ_ harmlos aus !  

Das nächste Mal stürz ich mich runter !


----------



## rpo35 (21. März 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Und wieder sieht die Abfahrt _relativ_ harmlos aus !
> 
> Das nächste Mal stürz ich mich runter !


Tipp: Mach die Stütze runter ! Dann geht fast alles...


----------



## HolyBen (21. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Tipp: Mach die Stütze runter ! Dann geht fast alles...



Danke, werde ich beachten.


----------



## XCRacer (23. März 2006)

Unglaublich! Der Fred wäre fast auf Seite 2 verschwunden 

*LMNR Heute! => 20Uhr, Star-Tanke, Testfahrt der Asfalt-Runde von morgen, 30km*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (23. März 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Unglaublich! Der Fred wäre fast auf Seite 2 verschwunden
> 
> *LMNR Heute! => 20Uhr, Star-Tanke, Testfahrt der Asfalt-Runde von morgen, 30km*



Wenn Du die Runde auf 20:15 verlegst bin ich dabei! ??????


----------



## XCRacer (23. März 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du die Runde auf 20:15 verlegst bin ich dabei! ??????


Ist gebongt! Bis gleich!


----------



## Cheng (23. März 2006)

Schlechtwettertermin für kommenden Samstag!


----------



## XCRacer (23. März 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Schlechtwettertermin für kommenden Samstag!


Es gibt kein schlechts Wetter! Es gibt nur Fahrräder ohne Schutzbleche


----------



## Cheng (23. März 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt kein schlechts Wetter! Es gibt nur Fahrräder ohne Schutzbleche



Das biste auch selber schuld, aber da sieht man man mal was man für das andere Geschlecht doch alles macht, und dann beschweren sie sich auch noch!


----------



## MTBScout (24. März 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...und dann beschweren sie sich auch noch!


Kann man es denen überhaupt Recht machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (24. März 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man es denen überhaupt Recht machen



Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass du so einiges bereust?


----------



## MTBScout (24. März 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass du so einiges bereust?



Wer ich? NEIN, NATÜRLICH NICHT!

War nur so allgmein gesprochen...


----------



## MTBScout (24. März 2006)

Also bis jetzt sieht es mit dem Night-Ride ziemlich verregnet aus. 
Ob wir so eingsaut bei Rene ins Haus-Der-Niemals-Endenden-Trink-Freuden kommen .
Ich werd mich wohl anschließend erst mal grundreinigen und umziehen gehen, bin aber dann danach dabei.

M.


----------



## mcmarki (24. März 2006)

also hier regnet´s -
was machen wir denn nun?


----------



## XCRacer (24. März 2006)

Hier regnet es jetzt auch 
Wolltest du mit dem Rad, oder mit dem Auto bis Marcel kommen?


----------



## mcmarki (24. März 2006)

wollte mit dem auto bist zum treffpunkt o. marcel kommen, also bis 19.40 könnte ich noch warten


----------



## XCRacer (24. März 2006)

Der Regenradar sagt nichts Gutes. Ich werde auf jeden Fall gleich zum Treff fahren. Die Anderen haben sich noch nicht geäußert, werden also wohl auch fahren. Zur Not verkürzen wir die Runde etwas.


----------



## Cheng (25. März 2006)

Noch einmal Danke an XCRacer für den schönen Abend mit allen Verköstigungen!

Auch als Organisator der heutigen Tour muss ich aus Zeitgründen meine Teilnahme absagen. 

Ich wünsche Euch trotzdem viel Spass und trockenes Wetter!


----------



## XCRacer (25. März 2006)

Das ist natürlich sehr Schade 

Dann schlage ich 13Uhr Treff Star-Tanke vor. Oder 13:15Uhr Treff Omerbach.

Wetter schaut ja bisher akzeptabel aus.


----------



## Dix (25. März 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist natürlich sehr Schade
> 
> Dann schlage ich 13Uhr Treff Star-Tanke vor. Oder 13:15Uhr Treff Omerbach.
> 
> Wetter schaut ja bisher akzeptabel aus.



Hallo XCRacer,
falls ihr über die WBTS-Mauer fahrt, besteht die Möglichkeit, dass wir uns dort um ca. 13:30 treffen und ein paar km gemeinsam unter dir Räder nehmen.
Wie sieht´s aus? 

Dix aus Mausbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (25. März 2006)

Das ist eine gute Idee. Aber 13.30 ist ein bissle knapp! Wird wohl eher zehn Minuten später werden.


----------



## Dix (25. März 2006)

Ist ok.
Wir sind dann um 13:40 an der Mauer. Falls nicht, braucht ihr nicht zu warten, dann gehts woanders hin.

Dix


----------



## XCRacer (25. März 2006)

Jetzt wird's schmutzig - Teil 1

*Dreckige SM-Spielchen mit RS-Hunter und XCRacer*

Bei angenehmen Temperaturen ging es heute kreuz und quer durch den Meroder Wald. Kein Trail, kein _*S*_chlammloch und kein _*M*_atschweg wurde ausgelassen. Ausgelassen! Jawohl, genau das war die Meute um RS-Hunter, Mcmarki, MTBScout und XCRacer.

Das Tempo moderat. Der Schnitt lag lange Zeit unter 14km/h. Allerdings in Folge der vielen Richtungswechsel zwisch Baum- und Astwerk. Einige neue Wege wurden entdeckt. Besonders klasse fanden wir die schmalen Trails mit "Leitplanken" und "Toreinfahren" (siehe Gruppenfoto).

Über Rennweg ging es zurück nach Eschweiler. Da Mcmarki _etwas_ schwächelte, haben wir ihn noch ein Stückchen bis Röhe begleitet. MTBScout wollte noch ein paar WP-Punkte machen und hat den armen Markus komplett bis nach Hause geleitet.

Oh welch Zufall! Als Georg und ich bei HolyBen vorbei fuhren, stand der zufällig mit seinem Sohnemann vor der Haustüre. Natüüürlich sind wir kurz auf ein Bierchen eingekehrt!

Bis zur nächsten schmutzigen Schlacht mit Schlamm-Hunter und Matschracer.

Happy Trails 

PS: Die WBTS sind wir heute kurzentschlossen doch nicht angefahren. Also sorry Dix, falls ihr gewartet habt.


----------



## MTBScout (26. März 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wird's schmutzig - Teil 1



Das 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wäre MIT Schutzblech nicht passert  .

Noch mal einen Dank an Cheng für die gelungene Party gestern Abend.  

M.


----------



## Dix (26. März 2006)

@XCRacer
Kein Problem, wir haben kurz gewartet und sind dann los in die Schlammschlacht.
Beim nächsten mal klappt´s vielleicht.
Dix


----------



## Cheng (26. März 2006)

Hier schon mal vorab ein Termin für kommenden Freitag abend!

Ich bitte doch alle weiteren Interresenten eines Omba-Trikot sich zu melden.
Infos bei mir, Fragen entweder hier oder per PM!


----------



## RS-Hunter (26. März 2006)

Freitag ist bei mir wieder  angesagt. Könnte aber danach noch dazu stossen. Würde ca. 22:00 Uhr werden.

Cu


----------



## Cheng (26. März 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Freitag ist bei mir wieder  angesagt. Könnte aber danach noch dazu stossen. Würde ca. 22:00 Uhr werden.
> 
> Cu



Passt doch genau, wir brauchen ja auch das fertige Design von Dir!


----------



## RS-Hunter (26. März 2006)

*Der letzte WP-Tag!*

Habe mir es heute nicht nehmen lassen, den letzten WP-Tag dazu zu nutzen die letzten Punkte einzufahren. 

Bei sehr milden Tempearturen -im Keller war es kälter als draussen  - habe ich auf mein geliebtes Specialized S-Works die Schwalbe Marathon-Bereifung aufgezogen. Mit unglaublicher Schnelligkeit -Rückenwind sei Dank - ging es über Lohn nach Bourheim. 

Meine Standardrunde entwicklete sich dann aber wegen des Gegenwinds zu einem echten Kampf. Trotzalledem konnten die rund 55 km wie immer unter 2 Std. absolviert werden.   Zum Abschluss dann noch eine Runde um den heimischen Blausteinsee. 

Aber dann sollten die Nachwirkungen der letzten, durchtanzten Nacht bei Cheng und das nicht allzu üppige Frühstück -ähm, oder besser After-Lunch-Snack  , seine Wirkung zeigen. Nach gut 2:35:27 Std. und 66,53 km war ich dann froh wieder zu Hause zu sein.  


Grüüüüüsse
Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (26. März 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> *Der letzte WP-Tag!*
> Habe mir es heute nicht nehmen lassen, den letzten WP-Tag dazu zu nutzen die letzten Punkte einzufahren.


@ Thorsten: noch ist Zeit die 2 Punkte zu Georg aufzuholen !


----------



## RS-Hunter (26. März 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> @ Thorsten: noch ist Zeit die 2 Punkte zu Georg aufzuholen !



Ich glaub er ist schon unterwegs! 

Aber so spannend sollte ein Endspurt sein. Kann mich zur Not ja auch nochmal auf die Socken machen ...


----------



## Cheng (26. März 2006)

Diesen Nepp mache ich nicht, hat ja schliesslich dann nichts mit dem Sinn des WP zu tuen! 

Meine Zeit wird schon noch kommen!


----------



## HolyBen (26. März 2006)

Mir würde der Schädel wegfliegen, ich war erst um 6:30 Uhr zu Hause heute morgen.


----------



## RS-Hunter (26. März 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Diesen Nepp mache ich nicht, hat ja schliesslich dann nichts mit dem Sinn des WP zu tuen!



???  ??? Was soll das jetzt heissen? Gerade dieses gegenseitige Anstacheln war doch das, was anfangs den WP so interessant und amüsant gemacht hat.


----------



## Cheng (26. März 2006)

das heisst nur das ich mich jetzt nicht noch 45min. aufs Bike setzte um Dich wieder einzuholen.  Sowas haben wir zwar vor 4 Monaten auch gemacht, aber man wird ja älter und reifer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (26. März 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Mir würde der Schädel wegfliegen, ich war erst um 6:30 Uhr zu Hause heute morgen.



Du hast also das Ende des WP auch gebührend gefeiert!


----------



## HolyBen (26. März 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast also das Ende des WP auch gebührend gefeiert!



Ist doch Ehrensache ! ​
Alle Biervorräte wurden ordnungsgemäß vernichtet. Leider hat der Konsum mehrerer Biersorten ein unangenehmes Schädelbrummen am darauffolgenden Tag zur Folge.


----------



## RS-Hunter (26. März 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ... hat der Konsum mehrerer Biersorten ein unangenehmes Schädelbrummen am darauffolgenden Tag zur Folge.



Das solltest Du aber so langsam doch wissen. Predigst Du nicht auch jeden Tag deinem Sohn, dass er nicht alles durcheinander essen/trinken solle  . 

Aber wer den Schaden hat ...


----------



## XCRacer (26. März 2006)

Na los, Marcel! 

*Trag' deine Punkte ein !!!!*

Ich will's jetzt wissen 

Immerhin habe ich Teamintern einen gewissen H.U. aus DN-H. überholt 
Und unser Team ist vor den Tomburgern


----------



## MTBScout (27. März 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Na los, Marcel!
> *Trag' deine Punkte ein !!!!*
> Ich will's jetzt wissen



*Judgement Day*

So, alles eingetragen: 531 Punkte stehen am Ende des WP für mich zu Buche. Es war zwar manchmal etwas Verrückt (errinnert euch an die Blitz-Eis und Hagel-Runden oder an 50cm Schnee-Verwehungen ) aber alles in allem eine schöne Art über den Winter zu kommen. 
Nach dem WP ist vor dem WP, also nächstes (oder dieses) Jahr bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei. 

Mal sehen, wie die Omba's abgeschnitten haben....
Große Preisverleihung ja dann am Fr. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Jetzt können wir uns ja endlich mal etwas ausruhen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bis dann zum nächsten WP.......


----------



## XCRacer (27. März 2006)

Ich habe 519 Punkte 
Damit hast du die Omba-interne Wertung gewonnen und du bist Eschweiler Meister des Winterpokals 

Aber in der Wertung nach Zeit bin ich weit vor dir 
265                     XCRacer WBTS All Stars                                         9243 min (154.1 h)                     519
327                     MTBScout Omba&Friends                                         8405 min (140.1 h)                     531

Bis zum nächsten Winterpokal


----------



## HolyBen (27. März 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe 519 Punkte
> Damit hast du die Omba-interne Wertung gewonnen und du bist Eschweiler Meister des Winterpokals
> 
> Aber in der Wertung nach Zeit bin ich weit vor dir
> ...



Gratulation an Marcel zum internen WP-Sieg.   

Gratulation an René zu den drei Kisten Bier, die ich verloren habe.


----------



## XCRacer (27. März 2006)

Verloren hast du das Bier nicht. Du hast es nur NICHT gewonnen!
Aber auf das eine oder andere Bier auf deine Kosten würde ich mich schon freuen


----------



## PacMan (27. März 2006)

N'Abend!
Glückwunsch an alle Überlebenden des WP! 
Ich komme am Freitag auch zum Team-Meeting, denke ich...


----------



## XCRacer (27. März 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hier schon mal vorab ein Termin für kommenden Freitag abend!
> 
> Ich bitte doch alle weiteren Interresenten eines Omba-Trikot sich zu melden.
> Infos bei mir, Fragen entweder hier oder per PM!


Habe Freitag Spätdienst. Könnte aber um 23Uhr nach kommen, wenn das euch nicht zu spät ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (27. März 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Habe Freitag Spätdienst. Könnte aber um 23Uhr nach kommen, wenn das euch nicht zu spät ist.



Da bin ich eigentlich von ausgegangen, kennst ja den Dienstboten-Eingang!


----------



## Cheng (29. März 2006)

@kurzer37: mein Postfach ist wieder leer!


----------



## derMichi (30. März 2006)

Hi zusammen! 

Ich würde mich auch gerne wieder aufs MTB schwingen, doch dazu muss dieses erstmal zusammengebastelt werden. An die Teile komme ich gut und günstig, doch mangelt es mir an a) Wissen und b) teilweise der Ausrüstung um ein Rädchen auf zu bauen. Deswegen die Frage: Wer hätte Lust mir für einen kleinen Obulus bei ein paar gemütlichen Bierchen beim Aufbau zu helfen?


----------



## rpo35 (30. März 2006)

Werf das Bike ins Auto und komm nach Roetgen......bring Kölsch mit


----------



## derMichi (30. März 2006)

Wenn das mal kein Angebot ist  Hättest Du alles da was man so zum zusammenbauen bräuchte?


----------



## rpo35 (30. März 2006)

derMichi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das mal kein Angebot ist  Hättest Du alles da was man so zum zusammenbauen bräuchte?


Hab mein letztes Bike hier komplett aufgebaut. Da muss schon was ganz exotisches older "alter Kram" bei sein, um das zu gefährden.
Was muss denn alles gemacht werden ? Auch komplett und wenn ja, schreib mal 'ne Teileliste.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (31. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...bring Kölsch mit


----------



## derMichi (31. März 2006)

Hi Iggy. 

Ich wollt´s nicht sagen. Weißt ja: Spuck nie in den Teller aus dem du futtern willst.


----------



## rpo35 (31. März 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

>


Ab 'ner gewissen Menge haste Recht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (31. März 2006)

Weicheier !

Ihr gehört ins Omba Trainingslager.

Danach könnt ihr *sämtliche* Biersorten ohne Beschwerden in großer Menge vernichten. ​


----------



## RS-Hunter (31. März 2006)

Hallo?

ihr schreibt hier im Thread DER Omerbacher!!! 

 Hier darf man auch öffentlich den Genuß bzw. Verzehr von Bier o.ä. äussern.  

 

@derMichi: wir könnten dein Bike auch gerne in einer neuen Schrauberparty unter die Schlüssel nehmen. Wir suchen immer gerne eine Obduktionsopfer.


----------



## HolyBen (31. März 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> @derMichi: wir könnten dein Bike auch gerne in einer neuen Schrauberparty unter die Schlüssel nehmen. Wir suchen immer gerne eine Obduktionsopfer.


Ich hab auch noch ein Opfer ......


----------



## RS-Hunter (31. März 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch noch ein Opfer ......



Ich weiß, Du bist ja auch nicht vergessen. Aber so junge, nichtsahnende Opfer sind doch immer willkommen.   

Ausserdem brauchst du das Rad doch erst zum Winter, oder?


----------



## HolyBen (31. März 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß, Du bist ja auch nicht vergessen. Aber so junge, nichtsahnende Opfer sind doch immer willkommen.
> 
> Ausserdem brauchst du das Rad doch erst zum Winter, oder?


Na klar brauch ichs erst im Winter.

Nur wenn ich tagtäglich den Rahmen ansehe juckts in meinen beiden linken Händen.


----------



## Cheng (31. März 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Na klar brauch ichs erst im Winter.
> 
> Nur wenn ich tagtäglich den Rahmen ansehe juckts in meinen beiden linken Händen.



Jaja, so sind die ab 40jährigen, erst meckern wenn der Schnee da ist und ihn im März schon wieder herbei ersehnen! 

@rs-hunter: ich denke Du kommst nach, wenn der Dienstboteneingang noch nicht eröffnet ist, einfach klingeln, dann kannst Du das Brot schon mal aufbacken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (31. März 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ... juckts in meinen beiden linken Händen.



dann gibt's Geld


----------



## HolyBen (31. März 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> @rs-hunter: ich denke Du kommst nach, wenn der Dienstboteneingang noch nicht eröffnet ist, einfach klingeln, dann kannst Du das Brot schon mal aufbacken!


Wenn man dem Eintrag Glauben schenken darf, dann fährt unser Schorsch mit !


----------



## RS-Hunter (31. März 2006)

wenn ihr einen kompletten Trikot-Entwurf sehen wollt, muß ich noch etwas dran arbeiten. Deswegen habe ich mich wieder ausgetragen. Wann seit Ihr denn wieder zurück? Komme dann zum Dienstboteneingang.


----------



## Cheng (31. März 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ihr einen kompletten Trikot-Entwurf sehen wollt, muß ich noch etwas dran arbeiten. Deswegen habe ich mich wieder ausgetragen. Wann seit Ihr denn wieder zurück? Komme dann zum Dienstboteneingang.



Kein Kochen heute?

Wir werden so gegen 22Uhr da sein! Pascal will auch kommen!


----------



## RS-Hunter (31. März 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Kochen heute?



ist ausgefallen ...


----------



## PacMan (31. März 2006)

Hab auch mal etwas rumprobiert (ich weiss... ist etwas spät dafür...)


----------



## rpo35 (31. März 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch mal etwas rumprobiert (ich weiss... ist etwas spät dafür...)


Und was soll das werden ? 'ne Ritterrüstung vielleicht ?...


----------



## PacMan (1. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was soll das werden ? 'ne Ritterrüstung vielleicht ?...


Klar! Die Schutzfunktion einer Ritterrüstung, aber trägt sich so angenehm wie ein Seidenhemdchen!


----------



## Cheng (1. April 2006)

Ich habe mich heute dazu entschlossen keine Matscheskapaden zu fahren. 

Deshalb werde ich heute eine Strassenrunde über Aldenhoven, Bourheim, Düren, Derichsweiler, Schevenhütte zurüch nach Eschweiler fahren, ca. 50km! Egal bei welchem Wetter! 
Start ist um 13:00Uhr Startanke in Dürwiss, wer mit fährt soll sich hier melden! Termin habe ich keinen eingetragen!


----------



## RS-Hunter (1. April 2006)

Bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (1. April 2006)

Markus kommt wohl auch, er meldet sich aber gleich noch!


----------



## RS-Hunter (1. April 2006)

Wat is denn mit der heilige Ben? Wäre doch genau das Richtige für ihn!


----------



## Cheng (1. April 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Wat is denn mit der heilige Ben? Wäre doch genau das Richtige für ihn!



Bisher habe ich noch nichts gehört!


----------



## mcmarki (1. April 2006)

Bin dabei -
komme direkt mit dem rad - wäre um 12.55 bei Dir, Thorsten -

aber was ist mit Marcel?? Weichei !!!


----------



## Cheng (1. April 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> Bin dabei -
> komme direkt mit dem rad - wäre um 12.55 bei Dir, Thorsten -


Bestens, dann bis gleich!



			
				mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> aber was ist mit Marcel?? Weichei !!!


Haste doch gestern schon gemerkt das der vom WP noch total ausgemergelt ist!


----------



## mcmarki (1. April 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Haste doch gestern schon gemerkt das der vom WP noch total ausgemergelt ist!



aber das er sich so gehen läßt hätte ich nicht von ihm erwartet


----------



## Cheng (1. April 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> aber das er sich so gehen läßt hätte ich nicht von ihm erwartet



....man kann den Menschen doch nur vor den Kopf schauen!


----------



## HolyBen (1. April 2006)

Bernd fährt mit.Habe ihn gerade rausgeschmissen! Gruß Sandra


----------



## HolyBen (1. April 2006)

*Wieso Straße ??

Sind wir hier auf Rennrad-News.de ??

Ich wills hart und schmutzig Ihr Weicheier !*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (1. April 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Bernd fährt mit.Habe ihn gerade rausgeschmissen! Gruß Sandra



Da sieht man mal wer die Hosen an hat!


----------



## mcmarki (1. April 2006)

sooo-
bin gut zu Hause angekommen - natürlich hat es direkt ab Stolberg angefangen wie aus Eimern zu schütten, alles andere hätte mich doch sehr enttäuscht  
Habt ihr es denn noch trocken zurück geschafft?


----------



## RS-Hunter (1. April 2006)

natürlich nicht! 

Bernd hat sich in Stolberg noch etwas zu trinkrn geholt. Dann über den Donnerberg, durch den Stadtwald nach Eschweiler. Dort hat uns der gleiche Schauer -wie aus Kübeln- erwicht. 

So, jetzt geduscht und wieder erwärmt.


----------



## HolyBen (1. April 2006)

Ziemlich nasse Tour zum Ende hin; würde ich welche tragen, könnte man sagen: nass bis auf die Unterwäsche.  

Angenehmer Nebeneffekt des Regens ist allerdings ein blitzblankes Rad, nur abtrocknen, ölen und brunoxen: fertig. !


----------



## XCRacer (1. April 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> *Wieso Straße ??
> 
> Sind wir hier auf Rennrad-News.de ??
> 
> Ich wills hart und schmutzig Ihr Weicheier !*​


Kannst du das bitte in winterpokal-thread posten?


----------



## Cheng (1. April 2006)

@MTB-Scout: hast Du die Daten der heutigen Tour? Mein GPS hat bei dem Wetter heute ein paar geringfügige Probleme gehabt. Eine Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 207 nimmt mir wohl keiner ab.
Dürften wohl knapp 70km gewesen sein, Schnitt und Hm fehlen mir noch!

@XCRunner: Viel Spass und Glück für morgen früh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (1. April 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]: Viel Spass und Glück für morgen früh!


Ist morgen der Marathon in Bonn? Dann auch von mir viel Erfolg...halte durch !!


----------



## RS-Hunter (2. April 2006)

... 5, 4, 3, 2, 1 


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU,
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU,
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR H O L Y B E N,
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!*

       

Unserem lieben Bernd alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

Feier schön  und denk an uns!


----------



## rpo35 (2. April 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> ...unserem lieben Bernd alles Gute zum Geburtstag!...


Das nenn ich 'nen Volltreffer...*g*
Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag !! 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## PacMan (2. April 2006)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Bernd!!!  
Und natürlich bekommst du von mir auch ein  ... ich nehme dich beim Wort: bei der nächsten gemeinsamen Tour besorg ich's dir hart und schmutzig!  Auf dem Trail, natürlich nur...


----------



## XCRacer (2. April 2006)

Alles Gute dem heiligen Ben 
Wir freuen uns jetzt schon auf das leckere Bierchen, das du uns ausgeben wirst. 
Aber nicht nächsten Samstag, da kann ich nicht!

Danke für die Erfolgswünsche! Wird schon gut gehen.


----------



## HolyBen (2. April 2006)

Danke für die Glückwünsche   und natürlich gibts in Kürze die üblichen Omba Mineraldrinks  !!


----------



## Cheng (2. April 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Glückwünsche


von mir natürlich auch!!!!


			
				HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> und natürlich gibts in Kürze die üblichen Omba Mineraldrinks  !!


... ja dann bis gleich!


----------



## GeJott (2. April 2006)

@ HolyBen:

Auch die besten Glückwünsche aus Mausbach !  
Lass es Krachen!              

Gerd


----------



## derMichi (2. April 2006)

...dem schließe ich mich an. Viel Glück und schöne Touren im neuen Lebensjahr.


----------



## kurzer37 (2. April 2006)

Hallo Bernd
von mir natürlich auch einen herzlichen Glückwunsch . Ihr kommt ja aus dem Feier gar nicht mehr raus  , man sollte wenn die Ombas demnächst ihre Tour machen eine Promille kontrolle beantragen .
gruß
Kurzer37
Ps. Habe seit gestern Unterstützung fahre nämlich jetzt  mit meiner Frau durch die Landschaft,Sie hat auch ein MTB zum Geburtstag bekommen und fährt jetzt auch ihre Runden , muß nur natürlich noch etwas Üben aber das muss Ich ja auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (2. April 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Glückwünsche   und natürlich gibts in Kürze die üblichen Omba Mineraldrinks  !!


Komme gerade vom Marathon und habe tierischen Durst 

Ach ja! Finished in 3:58std


----------



## rpo35 (2. April 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Komme gerade vom Marathon und habe tierischen Durst
> 
> Ach ja! Finished in 3:58std


Ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht..oder anders gefragt: Hast Du "Dein" Ziel erreicht ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## HolyBen (2. April 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Komme gerade vom Marathon und habe tierischen Durst
> 
> Ach ja! Finished in 3:58std



Unter 4 Stunden ? Super Leistung !!!  

Jetzt kannst Du auf dem Höhepunkt Deiner Läuferkarriere aufhören und wieder mehr Rad fahren.  

Nochmal Dank an Alle für die Glückwünsche und wir finden bestimmt einen Termin zum feiern, wo die ganze Stammbesetzung kann.


----------



## XCRacer (2. April 2006)

Mein Ziel war es unter vier Stunden zu bleiben. Bei Halbmarathon hatte ich 1:52std, also noch viel Luft. Die habe ich auch gebraucht, denn ab km 33 wurde es richtig schwer. Ich war stets kurz vor einem Krampf. Da ich aber die Uhr, sowie die Kilometerschilder im Auge hatte, konnte ich mir die Kräfte genau einteilen und es ging alles glatt.


----------



## mcmarki (2. April 2006)

von mir einen zweifachen Glückwunsch:

- Bernd herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag,  zeig uns Jungspunden weiterhin wo der Hammer hängt.

- René, Glückwunsch zu dieser fantastischen Zeit.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## RS-Hunter (2. April 2006)

Nabend,

@XCRacer: Herzlichen Glückwunsch und vollen Respekt für deine tolle Leistung heute bei deinem ersten Lauf-Marathon   


Ich war aber auch gestern und heute nicht ganz untätig. Habe zusammen mit Cheng an unserem Trikot-Entwurf gearbeitet. Ist jetzt alles in Corel draw erstellt und vektoresiert. Zurzeit fehlen jedoch noch die original Logos von Reklame Schumacher und Bernd Hissink. Unser Ben hat aber gelobt bis morgen verwertbares Material zu liefern.

Langarmtrikot




Beim Frontschriftzug sind Cheng und ich uns noch nicht ganz einig. Darum hier einige Vorschläge.

Vorschläge für Front-Schriftzug




Habe heute beim Googeln Gleichgesinnte aus dem mtb-news-forum gefunden, die ebenfalls bei owayo Trikots haben anfertigen lassen. Laut der Info dort könnte es also sein, dass Langarmtrikots voll in die Stückzahl mit auf genommen werden. Cheng hat aber noch eine Anfrage bei owayo laufen.

Bzgl. der Größen gibt's hier noch mal eine detailierte Größentabelle. (Produkte/Trikots/Größen). Bei Unklarheit ist der Tipp mit dem Ausmessen eines "alten", vorhandenen Trikots hilfreich.

Ich hoffe Ihr seid mit den bisherigen Entwürfen zufrieden, damit wir im Laufe dieser Woche bestellen können.

Grüsse 
Georg


----------



## HolyBen (2. April 2006)

Bin zufrieden und mir gefällt zentriert am besten.


----------



## Cheng (2. April 2006)

Ich finde zentriert auch am besten.

Habe Dir das Logo und die Fonts geschickt!


----------



## GeJott (2. April 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ....Ach ja! Finished in 3:58std



Glückwunsch!!! 

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBScout (2. April 2006)

3, 2, 1....
Auch von mir natürlich ein Geburtstagsgruß, gerade noch rechzeitig am "offiziellen" Tag.
Ich hoffe du hast dich reich Beschenken lassen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









 auf die nächsten xx-Jahre (mit Rücksicht auf das nicht näher benannte Alter  )

P.S. Zentriert auch von mir.
Habt Ihr echt gut hinbekommen


----------



## XCRacer (3. April 2006)

Ich will auch zentriert (werden). LOS! Bestellen!

@holyben: Am Samstag kann ich doch (radeln). Also wenn du nach der Tour ein Bier spenden möchtest, bin ich dabei.


----------



## PacMan (3. April 2006)

Meine Trikots, die mir gut passen, liegen (in der Breite) genau zwischen L und XL. Ich würde dann L für das kurze und XL für das langärmelige Trikot nehmen.
Zentriert ist super.


----------



## mcmarki (3. April 2006)

- zentriert
- habe mich umentschieden, für mich kurz wie auch lang in XL

@ Georg - ich sehe Sebastian heute abend - ich frag ihn dann mal wg. Trikot

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Racegirl (3. April 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Komme gerade vom Marathon und habe tierischen Durst
> 
> Ach ja! Finished in 3:58std



Das ist doch auch für mich ein Grund mal wieder vorbeizuschauen und dem Helden zu gratulieren  

LG


----------



## Xxmurax (3. April 2006)

hallo jungs und die dame,

so da bin ich wieder und hab natürlich einiges nach- und aufzuholen. hab die letzten wochen leider einiges um die ohren gehabt, die mich vom biken abgehalten haben. aber in kürze sollte sich das wieder machen lassen. zumindest hab ich's geschafft, mein bike vom dreck der letzten tour zu befreien...

also erstmal alles gute zum geburtstag holyben! hoffe hast gut gefeiert und genug anlass gegeben, bei nächsten touren wieder abzuarbeiten, was du dir nun angetrunken hast ;-)))

xcracer, ich weiss zwar nicht genau worum es geht, aber da dir jeder den respekt für deine zeit zollt, möchte ich nicht dadurch entehrt werden, dass ich es ignoriert habe. also von mir congrats dazu 

cheng, in die trikot geschichte habe ich mich leider nicht so einbringen können, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe, aber wenn ich noch dazu gehöre (auch wenn ich damals die bachtaufe im eis nicht gemacht habe  ), dann wähle ich größe L (sollte passen, da klein ausfallend oder?) und zentriert.

so ich glaube ich hab soweit alle offenen punkte behandelt. bei sorgen oder nöten, wünschen oder anregungen wendet euch an die zuständige behörde, ich geh wieder schlafen und hoffe am nächsten samstag wieder biken zu können!!

gruß, macmurio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (3. April 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ... LOS! Bestellen! ...



Ja, wenn unser Heiliger Ben die Logos parat hätte, hätten wir gestern alles fertig machen können.  

So wie ich die Mehrheit sehe, nehmen wir für den Front-Schriftzug die zentrierte Version. >> somit beschlossen.

@macmurio: schön, dass man mal wieder etwas von die hört.  Haben uns ja schon sorgen gemacht. 

Cu
Georg


----------



## Cheng (3. April 2006)

@Holyben: leider sind noch keine Logos angekommen!


----------



## XCRacer (3. April 2006)

Racegirl schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch auch für mich ein Grund mal wieder vorbeizuschauen und dem Helden zu gratulieren
> 
> LG


Oh welch' Ehre! Danke


----------



## Cecil974 (3. April 2006)

Also Mrs. Columbo würde ja so ein Omba Trikot anziehen - wenn ich es denn dann auch behalten dürfte. Aber mal davon abgesehen wißt Ihr doch gar nicht ob ich in so ein Trikot reinpasse...


----------



## talybont (3. April 2006)

@Bernd:  alles Gute!

Ich bin jetzt zu faul zum Lesen. Was für Trikots wollt Ihr Euch machen lassen? Aus eigener Erfahrung würde ich zu SUGOI raten, da sind unsere 24h-Trikots auch her. Die haben schon tolle Grunddesigns und der Stoff ist der Beste aller meiner Trikots. Nur sind sie nicht ganz billig (weiß aber leider nicht mehr genau, wieviel). Die Versionen von VERMARC finde ich mit Verlaub nicht so toll.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## XCRacer (3. April 2006)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Was für Trikots wollt Ihr Euch machen lassen? Aus eigener Erfahrung würde ich zu SUGOI raten,...


du bist aber wirklich nicht auf dem neusten stand


----------



## HolyBen (3. April 2006)

Im Chat kann ich im Moment nix sehen, deswegen hier der Sachstand Logos.

Ich habe Ralf gestern per Mail gebeten Cheng die Logos zu schicken; hat er wohl nicht gemacht.   

Ich ruf ihn morgen mal von der Arbeit aus an.  

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## on any sunday (3. April 2006)

Nabend Herr Cheng,

Artgerechtes Update auf meiner Heimseite bei den MTB Reisen.

"Karnische Alpen Cross" reloaded

10 jährige Jubeltour fürs Manitou von Innichen nach Nötsch, rauf und runter am Karnischen Hauptkamm.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (4. April 2006)

Schon wieder ein Geburtstag...kommt ja eurem Trainingsplan entgegen 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch MacMurio !! 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (4. April 2006)

Auch von mir alles Gute an Murrat! Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (4. April 2006)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag Murat !  

Und hoffentlich bis Samstag.  ​


----------



## RS-Hunter (4. April 2006)

Hallo Murat,

 alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

lass dich reich  en

Grüsse
Georg
 

P.S. bis Samstag


----------



## Xxmurax (4. April 2006)

DANKE JUNGS!!!

am samstag möchte ich auf jeden fall wieder dabei sein.

c u all


----------



## Cheng (4. April 2006)

Dann mÃ¶chte ich mich den Gratulationen natÃ¼rlich auch anschliessen!

 Murat 

Zu den Trikots und Preisen gibt es schon mal die Information, das Kurz- und Langarmtrikots zu einer Bestellung gehÃ¶ren. Damit rutschen wir voraussichtlich in die Preisstaffel ab 20Stk. Da jedes Trikot mit 5â¬ gesponsert wird werden wir bei Kurzarm auf einen StÃ¼ckpreis von 35â¬ und Langarm bei 43â¬ kommen.

Bei Intresse bitte schnellstens melden, am besten mit GrÃ¶Ãenangabe und Versionswunsch. Das Design wurde ja bereits von Georg vorgestellt!

@Ombas: heute abend gibts noch eine Mail!

@Holyben: das WWW! Ich weiss nicht wo sich die Logos verlaufen haben!


----------



## XCRacer (4. April 2006)

So ihr Luschen!

Hier der Zwischenstand der ombainternen *Hit-P-ride* nach den ersten drei Monaten!

Es gibt zwei Regeln:
*1. Es zählen nur ausgeschriebene Ausfahrten ab zwei Teilnehmer mit dem MTB im Gelände (mind. 50% abseits Asphalt!) !!!
**Alles andere ist Memmensport !!! 

*2.  Weitere Regeln gibt es nicht!


@Zeugwart Cheng: Ich möchte auch ein schmuckes Langarm-Trikot in Größe L


----------



## HolyBen (4. April 2006)

@Cheng: die Logos sind wahrscheinlich noch nicht unterwegs. Ich erreiche Ralf leider auch nicht telefonisch.  

@all: wer hat Lust auf eine Spontanrunde ? Ich nehme Meldungen bis 18.30 uhr entgegen.


----------



## XCRacer (4. April 2006)

Ich nicht. Hab noch Muskelkater von Sonntag


----------



## HolyBen (4. April 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nicht. Hab noch Muskelkater von Sonntag



Weichei !!​
Ich bin dann mal unterwegs.


----------



## Cheng (4. April 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> So ihr Luschen!
> 
> Hier der Zwischenstand der ombainternen *Hit-P-ride* nach den ersten drei Monaten!
> 
> ...




Tolle Idee René,
wollen wir direkt Fair sein, die 70km von letzten Samstag war eine reine Strassenrunde, also streichen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (4. April 2006)

Hallo Murrat
von mir natürlich auch einen herzlichen Glückwunsch  .
Du bist aber ein Wunder der Natur , meine Türkischen Kollegen haben alle und wir haben bestimmt 75% Türkischer Kollegen am 01.01 Geburtstag .
Muß Ich gleich morgen meinen Kollegen erzählen .
Gruß 
Kurzer37


----------



## kurzer37 (4. April 2006)

Hallo
seid ihr auch nochmal in eurem Chat auf Omerbach.de?
Grüsse 
Kurzer37
@Rene 1. Es zählen nur ausgeschriebene Ausfahrten ab zwei Teilnehmer mit dem MTB im Gelände (mind. 50% abseits Asphalt!) !!!

dann habe Ichs ja ab jetzt gut zum einen habe Ich ja einen neben mir laufen(radeln) , zum anderen fährt ja ab jetzt meine Frau öfters mit. 

Übrigens klasse Leistung beim Marathon,die Strecke fahre Ich ja gerade mal mit dem Bike.


----------



## HolyBen (4. April 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Tolle Idee René,
> wollen wir direkt Fair sein, die 70km von letzten Samstag war eine reine Strassenrunde, also streichen!



Wir sollten den Start der Hit-P-ride Saison sowieso offiziell erklären und alte Runden aus dem Winterpokal nicht mehr werten.


----------



## RS-Hunter (4. April 2006)

Hallo!

Habe zwei Rückenvarianten (pwk-logo: 1x blasgelb, 1x bananengelb)

Und nun auch schon mal die erste Kurzarm Version.

Grüsse
Georg


----------



## PacMan (5. April 2006)

Bin für die blasse Version!


----------



## HolyBen (5. April 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Bin für die blasse Version!



Ich auch !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (5. April 2006)

Bin neutral. Ist doch piep-egal! BESTELLEN!!!


----------



## RS-Hunter (5. April 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich auch !!



Ich warte auch auf die Logos!


----------



## HolyBen (5. April 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich warte auch auf die Logos!



Die müssten "schon" bei Thorsten sein.
Allerdings wird heute Abend noch eins nachgeliefert.


----------



## Cheng (5. April 2006)

Logos sind da und bereits an Georg weitergeleitet! 

Für Freitag abend stelle ich noch einen NR ein. Treffpunkt 20:15Uhr Startanke Dürwiss, bei Rinkens treffen wir uns dann mit JJ, fahren ne Runde und im Anschluss gibts ne Kiste Mühlen bei JJ im Salon!


----------



## RS-Hunter (5. April 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ... Allerdings wird heute Abend noch eins nachgeliefert.



So kann ich doch nicht arbeiten


----------



## HolyBen (5. April 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> So kann ich doch nicht arbeiten



 Geschmeidig bleiben Georg ...... ​


----------



## Cheng (5. April 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> So kann ich doch nicht arbeiten



In der Mail sind alle Vorschläge, auch die Nachlieferung!


----------



## XCRacer (5. April 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Für Freitag abend...


Kann ich nicht. Da bin ich auf einem Burzeltag in Kölle. Samstag stehe ich ab 13:15Uhr für Ausfahrten zur Verfügung.

Grützli XCRli


----------



## Cheng (5. April 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag stehe ich ab 13:15Uhr für Ausfahrten zur Verfügung.
> Grützli XCRli


Samstag kann ich nicht, muss auf einen Geburtstag in Eschweiler auf der Jülicher strasse!


----------



## Cheng (5. April 2006)

Termin für Freitag abend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBScout (6. April 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Termin für Freitag abend!



Kann mir mal jemand sagen, warum ich für den Termin bereits eingetragen bin, obwohl ich mich gerade eben erst eintragen wollte    
Entweder bin ich jetzt schon im Schlafe online, oder es sind außerirdische Kräfte am Werk


----------



## rpo35 (6. April 2006)

Cheng hat sicher 'nen alten Termin editiert, wo Du mitgefahren bist


----------



## mcmarki (6. April 2006)

kann gut sein, denn ich war auch dabei -  
oder er kennt unsere logins


----------



## Cheng (6. April 2006)

Ihr fahrt doch sowiso mit!


----------



## HolyBen (6. April 2006)

Sind die Trikots endlich bestellt ??     ​


----------



## XCRacer (6. April 2006)

Samstag  Omba-Tour, 13:15Uhr Dürwiß Star-Tanke, oder 13:30Uhr Omba-Treff am Omerbach/Eifelstraße

KLICKEN; KLICKEN; KLICKEN!!!


----------



## derMichi (6. April 2006)

...Happy Banana Trail...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...bis wir platt sind...
...mal eben nen Marathon mitgelaufen...


Heilige Schei..e - die heutige Ü30 ist auch nicht mehr das was sie mal war


----------



## MTBScout (7. April 2006)

derMichi schrieb:
			
		

> ...Happy Banana Trail...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn die Wunschbox schon geöffnet ist.....
Ich will HM bis zum ab- als Vorbereitung auf die Saarschleife 
in etwa so wie hier, nur halt andersrum...


----------



## mcmarki (7. April 2006)

HM ?

Mist und ich kann nicht - 
dann lass uns die HM nächste Woche mal nachmittags sammeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (7. April 2006)

Hallo Freunde des Gerstensaftes.

Leider plagen mich seit heute morgen schlimme Rückenschmerzen, so dass ich heute Abend nicht mitfahren kann.  

Wegen morgen melde ich mich nochmal.


----------



## Cheng (8. April 2006)

Tour de Night Ride erfolgreich bewältigt! 
Etappenorte: Eschweiler-Bourheim-Koslar-Barmen-Linnich-Gereonsweiler-Ederen-Freialdenhoven-Alsenhoven-Salon Jansen-1Kiste Mühlenkölsch-1Familienpizza-Eschweiler. 51km! 
Teilnehmer: JJ, MTBScout, Cheng! Nacht!


----------



## MTBScout (8. April 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Nacht!



Guten Morgen 
Wo gehts heute wie lange hin?
Was macht der Rücken Bernd?


----------



## MTBScout (8. April 2006)

Hallo Pascal.
Wir kommen dich dann so um 19:50 abholen.


----------



## Xxmurax (8. April 2006)

sorry jungs, ich werds heute wieder nicht packen :-(((


----------



## RS-Hunter (8. April 2006)

Hi Murat,
da hast Du aber so richtig kurz vor Schluss Dich entschieden nicht mitzufahren.  XCRAcer war wohl der einzige, der noch etwas davon im Augenwinkel mitbekommen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (8. April 2006)

So Jungs,

habe noch die restlichen "neuen" Werbelogos eingearbeitet. War irgendwie nicht so einfach. Habe mal wieder mehrere Versionen erstellt.

Problem ist halt, dass eigentlich drei Logos auf dem Rücken untergebracht werden müssten. Aber wegen Rucksack bzw. Camelbag ist das eben nicht so einfach. Andererseits was soll's?  

Wobei das gleiche Problem mit der Banane auch besteht.

Gebt mal Euer Feedback.

Grüsse
Georg


----------



## HolyBen (8. April 2006)

Schöne Tour mit geilen Trails, nur die letzten Beiden waren für mich zuviel. Ansonsten 3 Bodenproben incl. der in der FS, ein Plattfuß und zum Schluss noch patschenass geworden.    

So stell ich mir Mountainbiken vor und nicht so ein Weichei GA irgendwas bloß nicht dreckig werden Kram. 

Auf eine genaue Tour und Wegbeschreibung verzichte ich aus bekannten Gründen (Förster liest mit). 

Außerdem könnte ich sowieso kaum einen Weg erklären.


----------



## HolyBen (8. April 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Gebt mal Euer Feedback.
> 
> Grüsse
> Georg



Für mich ist Vorschlag 3 der Beste.

Grüüüüße
Bernd


----------



## IGGY (8. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen. Es wurde angedacht eine Ostertour mit allen Treffs aus Stolberg und Umgebung zu machen! Hier der Link zum Termin. Alle mann eintragen!


----------



## XCRacer (8. April 2006)

Mir gefällt Vorschlag Nr.2 am besten. Die Front sollte werbefrei bleiben!


----------



## Cheng (8. April 2006)

René hat natürlich recht, Werbefreie Brust, um aber allen Werbenden gerecht zu werden bin ich auch für Vorschlag 3. Die Fa. Schumacher soll nicht nur von unserem Trinkrucksack gelesen werden.

Zu der Tour am kommenden Samstag habe ich mich entschieden zu versuchen die Threads der Region zusammen zu führen, Iggy hat bereits einen Termin ins LMB gesetzt und Boris soll wohl den Guido spielen!  Wäre doch toll nochmal eine Menge Biker in  einer Tour zu vereinen. 

Also schön entragen!

@RCRacer: Wenn das Wetter passt wird JJ am Montag sicher fahren, Du sollst Dich mit Ihm in Verbindung setzen, Handynr. kommt gleich per Mail, er würde sich freuen nicht alleine fahren zu müssen!


----------



## rpo35 (8. April 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...Iggy hat bereits einen Termin ins LMB gesetzt und Boris soll wohl den Guido spielen!...


Er weiß nur noch nix davon...


----------



## Cheng (8. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Er weiß nur noch nix davon...


Er kann doch lesen! Oder?


----------



## rpo35 (8. April 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Er kann doch lesen! Oder?


Klar, aber zu spät......warte mal ab, was der für Hügel kennt


----------



## Cheng (8. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, aber zu spät......warte mal ab, was der für Hügel kennt



Mr. Garmin kennt die "Trackback" Funktion, also denkt dran, es wollen auch ein paar Omerbacher mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBScout (9. April 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Gebt mal Euer Feedback


Ich bin auch für Tor 3.
Gut gemacht Georg


----------



## MTBScout (9. April 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Mr. Garmin kennt die "Trackback" Funktion, also denkt dran, es wollen auch ein paar Omerbacher mit!



Ich richte mich da lieber nach der Sonne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , die braucht wenigstens keine Batterien.

Und für die Rubrik: Nützliches für den Alltag; guckt ihr hier....Den hatt man doch immer dabei


----------



## kurzer37 (9. April 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen. Es wurde angedacht eine Ostertour mit allen Treffs aus Stolberg und Umgebung zu machen! Hier der Link zum Termin. Alle mann eintragen!



Hallo zusammen
würde ja gerne mitfahren aber da Ich noch nicht solange fahre wir ihr alle  ,sind die Strecken und deren länge noch nicht machbar für mich ,fahre im Moment ca.50km in drei Stunden, gibt es denn auch eine Strecke für Anfänger? 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MTBScout (9. April 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> ...gibt es denn auch eine Strecke für Anfänger?



Keine Angst, du schafst das. Bei so einer großen Runde kommt es ja auch mehr auf den Spass-Faktor an. Da gehts mit Sicherheit nicht so zur Sache


----------



## rpo35 (9. April 2006)

MTBScout hat Recht ! Bei großer Teilnehmerzahl geht das Tempo automatisch runter. Ausserdem sind 3Std. für 50km gar nicht so langsam !!

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTBScout (9. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ausserdem sind 3Std. für 50km gar nicht so langsam...


Hängt natürlich stark von der Streckenführung ab. Gestern wären die 3 Stunden WBTS-Niveu gewesen. Die Ombas haben das ganze nicht unter 5 geschafft. Grund s.u.

s.u.:
Da es noch keine ausführliche Tourenbeschreibung für gestern gibt:
Für alle Freibiersenken-Fans: Sie ist wieder eröffnet und kann befahren werden. Allerdings ist sie durch die Umräum-Arbeiten nicht wirklich leichter befahrbar als vorher, eher im Gegenteil 
Bericht und Fotos dann wohl in Kürze von einem der Guidos


----------



## PacMan (9. April 2006)

@RS-Hunter: Bin für Vorschlag 3!


----------



## XCRacer (10. April 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Bericht und Fotos dann wohl in Kürze von einem der Guidos


Ich arbeite daran. Sitze aber zur Zeit um ein vielfaches mehr auf dem Rad als am PC.


----------



## MTBScout (10. April 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich arbeite daran. Sitze aber zur Zeit um ein vielfaches mehr auf dem Rad als am PC.



So soll es ja auch sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (10. April 2006)

Bitte beachten! Klick


----------



## PacMan (10. April 2006)

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, wie früh ich dann am Samstag aufstehen muss!  Und wahrscheinlich regnet's auch noch...
...ich glaub, ich fahr nicht mit!

 Nein, nein, schon ok... solange mir nix WIRKLICH WICHTIGES dazwischen kommt (z.B. eine leicht bekleidete junge Dame, man weiss ja nie), bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei! Versprochen!


----------



## derMichi (10. April 2006)

Hallo! 

Noch ist mein Bike nicht aufgebaut aber die Träumereien gehen schon los. 
Vielleicht interessiert DAS HIER sonst noch Jemanden. Ich hätte mal Spaß dran und würde mich über Begleitung sehr freuen. 

Viele Grüße, Michael


----------



## Cheng (10. April 2006)

derMichi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Noch ist mein Bike nicht aufgebaut aber die Träumereien gehen schon los.
> Vielleicht interessiert DAS HIER sonst noch Jemanden. Ich hätte mal Spaß dran und würde mich über Begleitung sehr freuen.
> ...




Hy Michael,

hol für das Geld lieber 2 Kisten Bier und fahr mit uns mit, das können wir Dir auch alles zeigen!


----------



## derMichi (10. April 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> hol für das Geld lieber 2 Kisten Bier



So langsam entsteht da ein Vorurteil


----------



## rpo35 (10. April 2006)

derMichi schrieb:
			
		

> So langsam entsteht da ein Vorurteil


Das ist schon lange Realität...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (11. April 2006)

Ich bin am Samstag dabei. Werde aber aber wohl anders anfahren und wir sehen uns an der WBTS. Sollte ich doch ab Omba-Treff dabei sein, werdet ihr es früh genug erfahren 

Übrigens: H&S haben mal wieder den Big Jimmy Light 2,25 im Angebot. Zum verschleißen ist der doch bestimmt ganz gut


----------



## XCRacer (11. April 2006)

Hier noch das Video und ein paar Bilder von letzten Samstag:

Temporär auf omerbach.de:
http://www.omerbach.de/media/060409/060409-omba-freibiersenke-rld.wmv

Später dann auf Google Video


----------



## MTBScout (11. April 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens: H&S haben mal wieder den Big Jimmy Light 2,25 im Angebot. Zum verschleißen ist der doch bestimmt ganz gut



Wenn noch jemand was von H&S braucht, ich werde mir die mal bestellen. Meine haben in letzter Zeit irgendwie an Gripp verloren, anders kann ich mir die durchdrehenden Reifen im Matsch nicht erklären, von wegen mangelnde Technik   

Einsendeschluss ist heute 22 Uhr.
Marcel


----------



## IGGY (11. April 2006)

Mein Paket kommt Morgen :freu:


----------



## PacMan (11. April 2006)

@Marcel: hab dir gerade 'ne Mail mit Bestellwünschen geschickt...

@IGGY: meinst du eigentlich, dass 3-4h für die Ostertour realistisch sind? Ich persönlich würde eher mal auf 5-6h tippen, auch wenn ich jetzt nicht so gut abschätzen kann, wie weit die Tour ist, die Boris sich da überlegt hat.
Vielleicht solltest du den Termin noch mal ändern, damit sich später keiner beschweren kann, er hätte wegen uns seine Lieblings-Soap im Fernsehen verpasst...


----------



## Cheng (11. April 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> @Marcel: hab dir gerade 'ne Mail mit Bestellwünschen geschickt...
> 
> @IGGY: meinst du eigentlich, dass 3-4h für die Ostertour realistisch sind? Ich persönlich würde eher mal auf 5-6h tippen, auch wenn ich jetzt nicht so gut abschätzen kann, wie weit die Tour ist, die Boris sich da überlegt hat.
> Vielleicht solltest du den Termin noch mal ändern, damit sich später keiner beschweren kann, er hätte wegen uns seine Lieblings-Soap im Fernsehen verpasst...



Mit Anfahrt zur WBTS mit dem Bike bist Du schnell auf 5 Std., ich denke er meint 3-4 Std. von WBTS to WBTS!


----------



## HolyBen (11. April 2006)

Das wird eine lustige Tour !


----------



## Cheng (11. April 2006)

@MTBScout: hast ne Mail!


----------



## MTBScout (11. April 2006)

Kommt mal in den Chat ihr Luschen !


----------



## talybont (12. April 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> @IGGY: meinst du eigentlich, dass 3-4h für die Ostertour realistisch sind? Ich persönlich würde eher mal auf 5-6h tippen, auch wenn ich jetzt nicht so gut abschätzen kann, wie weit die Tour ist, die Boris sich da überlegt hat.
> Vielleicht solltest du den Termin noch mal ändern, damit sich später keiner beschweren kann, er hätte wegen uns seine Lieblings-Soap im Fernsehen verpasst...


soll ich ein paar Riegel für Dich mit einstecken? Oder nimmst Du gleich eine ganze Staude Bananen mit? 

cu,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (12. April 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn noch jemand was von H&S braucht, ich werde mir die mal bestellen. Meine haben in letzter Zeit irgendwie an Gripp verloren, anders kann ich mir die durchdrehenden Reifen im Matsch nicht erklären, von wegen mangelnde Technik
> 
> Einsendeschluss ist heute 22 Uhr.
> Marcel




Ich könnte mich als Paketservice betätigen.

Bin ja am Samstag auch bei euch dabei und H&s liegt ca. 3km von mir entfernt.
Allerdings müsstet ihr mir dann eure Wünsche heute noch mitteilen, damit ich morgen noch einkaufen gehen kann.


----------



## XCRacer (12. April 2006)

Gibt's eigentlich eine K-frei-tag Nightride, oder sind alle fromm?


----------



## HolyBen (12. April 2006)

Grundsätzlich gibts den Fridaynightride noch.

Ich brauch aber alle meine Kräfte für Samstag.


----------



## PacMan (12. April 2006)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> soll ich ein paar Riegel für Dich mit einstecken? Oder nimmst Du gleich eine ganze Staude Bananen mit?


Ha! Ich hab da 'ne neue Geheimwaffe! Ich hab mir so 'nen Hotdog-Bauchladen zugelegt! Das hat sogar zwei Vorteile:
 1. ich hab unterwegs immer was zu futtern!
 2. Ich kann mir als Hotdog-Verkäufer noch was nebenbei verdienen!


----------



## grüner Frosch (12. April 2006)

Hallo Kollegen,

kann mir einer bitte eine genaue Wegbeschreibung oder Adresse für die Samstagsostertour geben?

Vielen Dank

Boris


----------



## XCRacer (12. April 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Grundsätzlich gibts den Fridaynightride noch.
> 
> Ich brauch aber alle meine Kräfte für Samstag.


Memme! Ab in den Winterpokal für Rennradfahrer


----------



## Cheng (12. April 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt's eigentlich eine K-frei-tag Nightride, oder sind alle fromm?



Freitag ist mal wieder Geburtstag! Werde wohl morgen abend ne Runde drehen wenn das Wetter es zulässt!


----------



## PacMan (12. April 2006)

"Offizieller" Treffpunkt um 11:00 Uhr ist auf der Staumauer der Wehebachtalsperre (52224 Schevenhütte).
Oder du bist um 10:00 Uhr am Eschweiler Hauptbahnhof (nicht Talbahnhof!!!). Dann sammel ich dich auch ein.

Übrigens: das sind doch mal Aussichten!


----------



## Cheng (12. April 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kollegen,
> 
> kann mir einer bitte eine genaue Wegbeschreibung oder Adresse für die Samstagsostertour geben?
> 
> ...



@XCRacer: Du hattest doch mal auf Deiner Heimseite eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung  zur WBTS, ist leider über den Link nicht mehr erreichbar, gibt es den noch?

@grüner Frosch: wir werden Dir auf jeden Fall noch eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung posten, alternativ setz Dich doch mit Uwe (Handlampe) in Verbindung, ich meine er kennt den Weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (12. April 2006)

Hallo, was ist mit den fehlenden Ombas am Samstag ?   

Können die nicht oder was oder wie ?


----------



## XCRacer (13. April 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> @XCRacer: Du hattest doch mal auf Deiner Heimseite eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung  zur WBTS, ist leider über den Link nicht mehr erreichbar, gibt es den noch?


 Da ich zu den posen Puben gehörte, die im Fotoalbum über 200MB für sich vereinnahmt hatten, habe ich mal alles vor 2005 rausgeschmissen. Daher ist die Anfahrtsbeschreibung futsch!


----------



## MTBScout (13. April 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte mich als Paketservice betätigen.



Danke für das Angebot, aber Bestellung ist schon raus und auch Versandkostenfrei. Trotztdem vielen Dank.  

Marcel


----------



## MTBScout (13. April 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt's eigentlich eine K-frei-tag Nightride, oder sind alle fromm?



Ich fahre auf jeden Fall am Freitag, allerdings weiß ich noch nicht ob es ein Day- oder ein Night-Ride werden wird.
Werde ich heute mal mit der Regierung  abklären und dann heute Abend einen Termin posten, falls es noch keinen gibt. Also, lohnt sich heute auch um Mitternacht  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  mal in den Fred zu schauen.

M.


----------



## mcmarki (13. April 2006)

Also ich hätte Lust morgen früh eine Runde zu drehen.
So gegen 10.00 h , 11.00 h.
Dann bleibt auch noch genügend Zeit zur "Regeneration" für Samstag   -


----------



## MTBScout (13. April 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hätte Lust morgen früh eine Runde zu drehen.
> So gegen 10.00 h , 11.00 h.
> Dann bleibt auch noch genügend Zeit zur "Regeneration" für Samstag   -



Morgens würde mir auch mehr entgegen kommen. Aber wie gesagt, kann ich erst heute Abend mit Sicherheit sagen.
M.

P.S. Hast du nix zu tun, oder was treibst du dich hier zur Arbeitszeit rum  @McMarki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (13. April 2006)

marcel,
man nennt dies "multi-tasking" - aber was ist mit dir? hast du nix zu tun????
 
dann lass uns heute abend mal miteinander reden


----------



## HolyBen (13. April 2006)

Das wird eine Riesengruppe am Samstag.   

Wir sollten uns also taktische Maßnahmen überlegen, wie wir als größte Gruppe unsere zahlenmäßige Überlegenheit nutzen um die anderen zu zermürben und schließlich den Sieger zu stellen.


Da ich anhand der Teilnehmerliste die fahrerische Stärke der Anderen als uns überlegen einschätze (ich weiß auch nicht, ob René uns unterstützt, eher rechne ich ihn zu den WBTS´lern  ) sollten wir also unsere Stärken ausnutzen und die Tour mit alkoholischen Inhalten begleiten !

Daher werde ich schon mal einen flachen Mann einpacken und die Auswärtigen ab WBTS zum mittrinken animieren.  

Wenn jeder Omerbacher mit jedem Nichtomerbacher einen reinzwiebelt, bin ich zuversichtlich, das unser Team den letzten MTB´ler stellt, der noch aufrecht stehen kann.


----------



## mcmarki (13. April 2006)

werde morgen früh 11.00 h ab Omerbach losfahren - Sebastian ist mit von der Partie - vielleicht schafft er es auch noch sich heute im Forum anzumelden  

Termin ist drin - weiss jetzt nur nicht wie man das verlinkt - aber ihr wißt ja was zu tun ist.  

Markus


----------



## sebus (13. April 2006)

Hi 
komme morgen um elf mit, 

gruss sebastian


----------



## HolyBen (13. April 2006)

sebus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> komme morgen um elf mit,
> 
> gruss sebastian



Ist er schon drin ??


----------



## mcmarki (13. April 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Ist er schon drin ??



HURRA!!!!


----------



## mcmarki (14. April 2006)

Bei dem Wetterchen bleibe ich doch lieber zu Hause und freue mich auf morgen.


----------



## MTBScout (14. April 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem Wetterchen bleibe ich doch lieber zu Hause und freue mich auf morgen.



Ich werde warscheinlich heute nachmittag eine Blausteinsee-Runde drehen.
Wird aber keinen Termin geben, da spontan


----------



## kurzer37 (14. April 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde warscheinlich heute nachmittag eine Blausteinsee-Runde drehen.
> Wird aber keinen Termin geben, da spontan



Komm mal in den Chat. 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## HolyBen (14. April 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde warscheinlich heute nachmittag eine Blausteinsee-Runde drehen.
> Wird aber keinen Termin geben, da spontan


Machs nicht ganz so spontan und poste hier mal, wenn du soweit bist.  

Dann komme ich mit und wenn ichs richtig deute der Kurze auch.

Wird wenns klappt bei mir aber locker !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (14. April 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Machs nicht ganz so spontan und poste hier mal, wenn du soweit bist.
> 
> Dann komme ich mit und wenn ichs richtig deute der Kurze auch.
> 
> Wird wenns klappt bei mir aber locker !



Hallo Ben

würde gerne mitfahren werfe mein Bike in den PKW und brause dann los, war jetzt über eine Woche nicht unterwegs wegen krank , kannst ja mal in den Chat kommen.
Gruß
Kurzer37

Bin den ganzen Tag zu Hause Tel. 0160-97721676


----------



## HolyBen (14. April 2006)

Termin für heute, 14.00 Uhr  Eine Runde um den See der blauen Steine und Umgebung.

Locker und leicht !


----------



## kurzer37 (14. April 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Termin für heute, 14.00 Uhr  Eine Runde um den See der blauen Steine und Umgebung.
> 
> Locker und leicht !



Hallo @Bernd
war eine tolle Runde und hat Spass gemacht , warst Heute ein super Guido und haben uns auch nicht verfahren  kannst den anderen jetzt was vormachen einzig die Erkältung ist nicht so toll  .
Welchen Tacho hast du noch einmal an deinem Rad?
Gruß
Michael
Kurzer37
Und meldet euch falls ihr in der Woche mal fahren möchtet 

Allen anderen wünsche Ich für morgen eine schöne Tour und ein frohes und gesegnetes Osterfest und viele dicke Eier .


----------



## MTBScout (14. April 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> ...warst Heute ein super Guido ...


Wo wart ihr, kurze Runde in Bernd's Garten   


			
				kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Welchen Tacho hast du noch einmal an deinem Rad?
> ...


Bernd hat glaub ich auch den HAC-4. Guckst du hier...Hac4
Ich hab den auch. Kein schlechtes Teil. Hat seine Stärken in der Aufzeichung der gefahrenen Tour-Daten und deren Auswertung.

Marcel.


----------



## HolyBen (14. April 2006)

HAC 4 hab ich nicht, hab den cm 436 von Ciclosport.

Mir hat die die Runde auch Spaß gemacht. Kurier die Erkältung aus und dann fährst Du mal ne richtige Omba Tour mit. Das klappt.  

Grüüüüße
Bernd


----------



## sebus (14. April 2006)

Hallo Sportsfreunde
leider kann ich morgen nicht mitfahren da ich kurzfristig arbeiten muss 

Wünsche Euch ne geile Tour morgen

Viel Spass und Grüsse ,sebastian


----------



## kurzer37 (15. April 2006)

Hallo Jungs 
bin heile zu Hause angekommen,war eine nette Tour und bin mit Votec noch durchs Kalltal bis Simonskall gefahren dann über Talsperre und Jägerhaus bis Gottfriedskreuz dann wieder nach Hause. Bin froh das Ich Euch mal live und in Farbe gesehen habe  natürlich auch die anderen,am Ende stand mein Zähler bei 60,25km und 4 Std.
Fahrzeit
@Rene das war das Beste das du den Besenwagen gespielt hast ,alle Achtung und nicht wie die anderen drauflos gemetert,so will hoffen
bis nächste Woche und ihr seid schon eine tollt Truppe .
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Cheng (15. April 2006)

@kurzer37: na dann hat es sich ja auch für Euch gelohnt! 

Man kann nur sagen "Ein Mega Event" so viele Leute aus allen Himmelsrichtungen zusammen zu würfeln. Man wieder viele neue tolle Leute kennen gelernt. Für uns war es,denke ich, kein Problem die Gruppe in Vossenak zu trennen, es sollte sich natürlich auch für die weit angereisten Biker lohnen.

Wollen wir hoffen vieleicht im Sommer noch einmal so eine Gruppe zusammen zu bringen! 

Ganz nach alter Omba-Tradition haben wir die Tour bei mir im Garten ausklingen lassen, aber seht am besten selbst, Prost!  






Ein paar Fotos gibts bei mir hier noch!


----------



## Happy_User (16. April 2006)

Moin und frohe Ostern,

irre ich oder sehe ich da tatsächlich ein Erdinger alkfrei auf dem Tisch? 
Das ruiniert den Ruf der Ombas. ;-)

Grüße

 HU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (16. April 2006)

Das ruiniert _Bens_ Ruf. _Er_ hat das Antialk, die anderen _richtiges_ Bier 

Gibt's eigentlich irgendeinen Grund, warum ich bei 10°, Nieselregen und Wind eine 4-Stunden-Einheit auf der Straße machen soll?


----------



## hedisch (16. April 2006)

Morgen,

wo ist denn der Hund abgeblieben?

Dicke Ostereier für alle
hedisch


----------



## Cheng (16. April 2006)

Bernd hatte natürlich eine gute Ausrede, er muuste gestern abend noch nach Essen zum Essen fahren! 

Der Obstler in seinem Glas war aber echt!


----------



## Happy_User (16. April 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Das ruiniert _Bens_ Ruf. _Er_ hat das Antialk, die anderen _richtiges_ Bier
> 
> Gibt's eigentlich irgendeinen Grund, warum ich bei 10°, Nieselregen und Wind eine 4-Stunden-Einheit auf der Straße machen soll?



Na ja,
dabei sein ist alles. Kämpfe auch noch mit mir. Regen hat aufgehört. Könnte jetzt Richtung Eifel auf der Strasse flüchten. Dann kann ich mich dann zum Teil vorm Wind verstecken. Dafür habe ich da dann Berge.  Muss ja langsam die verschneiten Monate aufholen.

René, wie sieht es den am Montag aus? Lust auf schlammen? Habe gestern endlich eine 2000 in meinen Tacho gekurbelt. Da ist jetzt Nachsetzen angesagt. 

Grüße

 HU

PS: Ich stehe immer noch früh auf.


----------



## PacMan (16. April 2006)

Bilder!
Hier und als zip-Datei hier.


----------



## XCRacer (16. April 2006)

Hi Holger

Leider zu spät gepostet. Ich war da schon unterwegs. Bin mit Rückenwind über Langerwehe nach Gürzenich gefahren und dann über Hardthoverweg, Schevenhütte bis Süssendell. Hier dann über Mausbach und Gressenich erneut nach Langerwehe. Die Runde zweimal. Entweder es ging bergauf, oder hatte Rückenwind. 

Bei der zweiten Auffahrt nach Süssendell hat mich dann ein Überbleibsel vom heutigen Radrennen "Rund um Düren" überholt. Bin 'ne Weile am Hinterrad geblieben. Der Jungspund, ein Schweizer, geschätzte 55 kg, hatte SRM-Kraftmesskurbeln an seinem feinen Simplon. Als man dann aus dem Begleitfahrzeug böse zu mir rüber geguckt hat, habe ich abreißen lassen *hechel-hechel* 

Morgen fahre ich wieder RR. Weiß nur noch nicht wann und wo. Ich passe, wie heute, eine Regenpause ab.

Happy Trails ...äh, Happy Road


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (16. April 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen fahre ich wieder RR.


Memme! 
Ich hab kommende Woche Urlaub, also falls das Wetter nochmal etwas besser wird, bin ich gerne für 'ne Tour zu haben. Natürlich nur MTB!


----------



## Happy_User (16. April 2006)

Hi René,

nach dem Regen von heute Abend bin ich auf zu 99% bei RR gelandet. Ich plane in Abhängigkeit der Regenwolken eine kleine ReCom Runde über Eupen -> Malmedy - Monschau. Laut Wetter.com leichter Gegenwind bis Eupen. Dann Seitenwind, Rückenwind und zum Schluss gefälle gen Düren. 
Also alles easy

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## XCRacer (16. April 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder!
> Hier und als zip-Datei hier.


Besonders interessant ist der Blick in die Gesichter derer, die heil über die Dressbacher Brücke gekommen sind. Sichtbare Erleichterung


----------



## hedisch (16. April 2006)

Nabend,

hat jemand mal die Streckenführung der Ostertour - wenns geht mit Karte?
Damit ich endlich weis, an welchen Rampen ich mich wo gequält hab.  

Gruss
hedisch


----------



## XCRacer (16. April 2006)

Für so eine große Runde ist mir das Wetter zu unsicher. Ich fahre lieber mehrere kleine Schleifen und bin, falls der Regen kommt, sehr schnell wieder zu Hause. Am Mittwoch geht's nach Malle. Da will ich mir vorher nicht den Pipps holen.


----------



## rpo35 (16. April 2006)

hedisch schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> hat jemand mal die Streckenführung der Ostertour - wenns geht mit Karte?
> Damit ich endlich weis, an welchen Rampen ich mich wo gequält hab.
> ...


Hast Du GPS ?


----------



## hedisch (16. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du GPS ?



Nö, bis jetzt nicht, muss ich wohl ändern.


----------



## hedisch (16. April 2006)

@rpo35: Wo Du grad online bist, kannst mir noch verraten wo sich der Nordwanderweg erstreckt?


----------



## rpo35 (16. April 2006)

hedisch schrieb:
			
		

> @rpo35: Wo Du grad online bist, kannst mir noch verraten wo sich der Nordwanderweg erstreckt?


Da ich Dir nicht innerhalb weniger Minuten eine Karte zaubern kann, hab ich mal für Dich gegoogelt...hier das Ergebnis...

Grüße
Ralph

Edit: Da gibt's allerdings noch feine Trails, die das Ganze noch interessanter machen...aber pssst...


----------



## hedisch (16. April 2006)

Trails? Ist das was zu essen? 

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. An googeln hab ich nach intensivem Kartenstudium (L 5302 Aachen 1:50000) gar nicht gedacht. 

Schätze mal, dass meine Oberschenkel morgen wieder auf Nervenreize ansprechen, dann werd ich mir den Weg mal anschauen. 

Gruss
hedisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (17. April 2006)

Hallo
habe für Mittwoch einen Termin eingetragen falls bedarf besteht bitte melden.
Grüße 
Kurzer37


----------



## PacMan (17. April 2006)

Wenn's Wetter besser wird, als angekündigt, bin ich dabei!


----------



## Cheng (17. April 2006)

Hy Jungs,

Hier gibt es schon mal eine Ausschreibung für kommenden Samstag.

Da ich spätestens um 16Uhr zurück sein muss, diesmal bereits um 10 Uhr ab Jülicher Str. und 10:15Uhr ab Omerbach!


----------



## mcmarki (17. April 2006)

Hi Thorsten,

sehr gute Idee, da bin ich doch dabei.


----------



## Cheng (17. April 2006)

Bist mal wieder der erste! 

und jetzt ab zum Tivoli zur Aufstiegsfeier!


----------



## kurzer37 (17. April 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Jungs,
> 
> Hier gibt es schon mal eine Ausschreibung für kommenden Samstag.
> 
> Da ich spätestens um 16Uhr zurück sein muss, diesmal bereits um 10 Uhr ab Jülicher Str. und 10:15Uhr ab Omerbach!



Hallo Cheng
werde mit dem Haushaltsvorstand Sitzung halten und dann bescheid geben ob Ich mitfahre ( falls euch das recht ist wegen dem Tempo) könnte dann am Kartoffelbaum einsteigen .
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## HolyBen (18. April 2006)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Moin und frohe Ostern,
> 
> irre ich oder sehe ich da tatsächlich ein Erdinger alkfrei auf dem Tisch?
> Das ruiniert den Ruf der Ombas. ;-)
> ...



Verdammt !   

Einmal kein Alk und schon erwischt.  

@Cheng: bin für nächsten Samstag eingetragen, aber wie soll diese Tour langsam und leicht werden  

@XCRacer: Das wäre doch die richtige Tour für Mrs. Columbo ! ​


----------



## Cheng (18. April 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> @XCRacer: Das wäre doch die richtige Tour für Mrs. Columbo ! ​



XCR ist auf Malle, wenn, dann nur Miss Columbo, wird er aber nicht zulassen!


----------



## Cheng (18. April 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> ... könnte dann am Kartoffelbaum einsteigen .
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



Mach das!

Übrigens herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deiner ersten selbst eingetragenen Tour, bereits 2 Mitfahrer  und davon einer aus Bremerhaven 
Leider ist es nicht meine Zeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (18. April 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Leider ist es nicht meine Zeit!



aber wie sieht es diese Woche aus ab 17.00 h Straßenründchen zu drehen  ? - wollte jeden Tag mit dem Rad zur Arbeit und danach über mehr o. weniger große Umwege zurück nach Hause.

Markus


----------



## PacMan (18. April 2006)

Du arbeitest doch in DÃ¼ren, oder? Dann kÃ¶nnte man von dort aus doch schÃ¶n durch den Meroder Wald / Laufenburg Richtung Heimat fahren. Kenne mich dort zwar nicht so besonders gut aus, aber wenn wir uns verfahren, kÃ¶nnen wir ja den ADAC rufen...
Ich muss morgen aber erstmal zum Zaffer - mal hÃ¶ren, was der zu meinem DÃ¤mpfer sagt. Ob ich dann direkt wieder fahren kann, weiss ich noch nicht.

Hab mich Ã¼brigens vom Unfall an der Kalltalsperre letzten Samstag endlich dazu bringen lassen, ein kleines VerbandspÃ¤ckchen zu kaufen. Gibt's ja auch gerade im Aldi...
Also, falls ihr 'nen Unfall bauen wollt - immer schÃ¶n in meiner NÃ¤he bleiben!

Ãbrigens Aldi: [Werbung] die haben auch wieder diese kleinen Satteltaschen. Die hab ich selbst schon lÃ¤nger und kann ich sehr empfehlen! Super leicht montiert, hÃ¤lt bombenfest und klappert nix. Kosten 4â¬ und enthalten auch noch ein bisschen Werkzeug und Flickzeug... [/Werbung]


----------



## kurzer37 (18. April 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Mach das!
> 
> Übrigens herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deiner ersten selbst eingetragenen Tour, bereits 2 Mitfahrer  und davon einer aus Bremerhaven
> Leider ist es nicht meine Zeit!



Hallo Cheng

übrigens das ist schon meine zweite Tour die ich eintrage ,der Kollege aus
Bremerhaven hat mir eine Mail zukommen lassen das er soeben auf dem Weg nach Zweifall ist 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## mcmarki (18. April 2006)

@Pacman -
ist ne gute Idee - 
schreib einfach ne kurze mail - ich denke mal das ich so gegen 16.30 h - 17.00 h Feierabend machen kann, dann bleibt ja immer noch genügend Zeit eine schöne Tour zu fahren.

Markus


----------



## Happy_User (18. April 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Hab mich übrigens vom Unfall an der Kalltalsperre letzten Samstag endlich dazu bringen lassen, ein kleines Verbandspäckchen zu kaufen. Gibt's ja auch gerade im Aldi...
> Also, falls ihr 'nen Unfall bauen wollt - immer schön in meiner Nähe bleiben!
> 
> Übrigens Aldi: [Werbung] die haben auch wieder diese kleinen Satteltaschen. Die hab ich selbst schon länger und kann ich sehr empfehlen! Super leicht montiert, hält bombenfest und klappert nix. Kosten 4 und enthalten auch noch ein bisschen Werkzeug und Flickzeug... [/Werbung]



Hi,

den Pack solltest Du nur noch um die Rettungsdecke und ein paar Erste-Hilfe-Handschuhe erweitern.

Grüße

 HU


----------



## rpo35 (18. April 2006)

Die Decke ist o.k.; die Handschuhe sind zu groß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBScout (19. April 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> ...Hab mich übrigens vom Unfall an der Kalltalsperre letzten Samstag endlich dazu bringen lassen, ein kleines Verbandspäckchen zu kaufen. Gibt's ja auch gerade im Aldi...



Hab genau das selbe gedacht, als ich eben vor dem ganzen Aldi-Kram gestenden habe  .

Wir können ja für morgen/heute mal eine Tour ins Auge fassen @Pacman und @McMarki. Da ich allerdings am Do früh raus muss kann ich nichts genaues nicht sagen  
Einfach mal Forum beobachten.

Marcel.


----------



## kurzer37 (19. April 2006)

Hallo 

hat jemand lust eine Runde zu fahren ?

Melde dich oder ruf an

Tel. 02402-71359

Gruß
Michael
Kurzer37


----------



## rpo35 (19. April 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> hat jemand lust eine Runde zu fahren ?...


Ja, aber erst um 17:00 Uhr...


----------



## kurzer37 (19. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber erst um 17:00 Uhr...



Hallo Ralph

du bist mir eine Nummer zu Groß in jeder hinsicht. 
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## rpo35 (19. April 2006)

genau 185cm...
Du fährts Touren mit den Omerbachern...über eine Runde mit Gejott, Kalle usw...hab ich auch gesehen; alles Biker mit denen ich schon auf Tour war, ohne mich zu langweilen... 

Ich werde wahrscheinlich wieder das komplette Trail-Programm zwischen Roetgen und Zweifall abspulen...also nix mit Tempo auf Waldautobahnen  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTBScout (19. April 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> ...du bist mir eine Nummer zu Groß in jeder hinsicht.



So ist das: 11.ter im Winterpokal zu sein schreckt halt ab  
Es ist eben einsam an der Spitze  

Ich werde es warscheinlich heute auch nicht schaffen, da ich zu viel schaffen muß.
Wenn doch gibts ein Blitz-Posting.

M.


----------



## rpo35 (19. April 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> ...Es ist eben einsam an der Spitze  ...


Letzten Samstag waren sehr viele "Einsame" um mich herum...meist vor mir...


----------



## rpo35 (19. April 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich werde es warscheinlich heute auch nicht schaffen, da ich zu viel schaffen muß...


Übrigens ist das ein total cooler Satz...


----------



## kurzer37 (19. April 2006)

Hy 
werde mich jetzt fertig machen und dann fahren falls lust anrufen.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## Cheng (19. April 2006)

So Ombas,

die Trikots sind bestellt, das Kontrolldesign der Fa. Owayo kann man einsehen auf unserer alten HP. Die Banane wird noch in der linke Trikottasche versetzt(habe ich tel. geklärt). Spätester Liefertermin ist laut Bestätigungsmail der 26.05.06.
In den nächsten Tagen wird bei allen Bestellern eine E-Mail mit meiner Kontonr. eintrudeln. 

Also noch 5 Wochen Vorfreude bis es endlich soweit ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (19. April 2006)

In den nächsten Tagen wird bei allen Bestellern eine E-Mail mit meiner Kontonr. eintrudeln. 

Hallo Cheng

kannst meine auch haben , kann jede Spende gebrauchen Brot für die Welt,

rettet den Kurzen damit er größer wird. 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## rpo35 (19. April 2006)

Der Cheng is doch selbst nur so'n Stöpsel...


----------



## mcmarki (20. April 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Jungs,
> 
> Hier gibt es schon mal eine Ausschreibung für kommenden Samstag.



ähhm - ist das dann nicht der 22.04 ???

kurzer Bericht zu meiner gestrigen nach Feierabend Tour:
von DN-Mariaweiler ging es den Rur-Radweg entlang nach Obermaubach (sehr schöner familientauglicher Weg) - von da aus nach Zerkall an der Papiermühle vorbei den gleichen Weg den wir am Samstag gefahren sind nur habe ich mir die Bergwertung gespart und bin direkt nach Simonskall, hoch zur Talsperre auch an der Stelle vorbei an der der arme Burkhardt gestürzt ist - meine besten Genesungswünsche an ihn - und dann zum Jägerhaus freier Fall bergab nach Zweifall und von dort recht unspektakulär über Strasse nach Hause.
Alles in allem ne feine Trainingsrunde und das Schönste -
der Frühling kommt
==============

Markus


----------



## PacMan (20. April 2006)

Tja, sieht so aus, als bekäm ich mal wieder 'nen neuen Dämpfer... Also liegt mein Bergwerk erstmal auf Eis.  
Und mit dem alten Marin macht's ja nicht mehr soviel Spass (vor allem, da das nicht gerade im besten Zustand für Trails ist... hab bspw. gerade 'nen Gepäckträger montiert...)
Kurz gesagt: wahrscheinlich bin ich die nächsten Tage nicht dabei.  War ja klar, wo gerade so gutes Wetter ist!


----------



## rpo35 (20. April 2006)

@Pacman: Was ist das für ein Dämpfer ? Mein DT190L ist auch nicht 100%tig dicht...


----------



## on any sunday (20. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein DT190L ist auch nicht 100%tig dicht...



Wie der Herr, so sein Gescherr, oder so.


----------



## rpo35 (20. April 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Wie der Herr, so sein Gescherr, oder so.


Am Samstag schön von Böschungen fernhalten


----------



## Happy_User (20. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Pacman: Was ist das für ein Dämpfer ? Mein DT190L ist auch nicht 100%tig dicht...



Tja,
mit einem Hardtail wäre das nicht passiert. 

Grüße

 HU


----------



## PacMan (20. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Pacman: Was ist das für ein Dämpfer ? Mein DT190L ist auch nicht 100%tig dicht...


Das war ein German-A LRS. Ich bekomm jetzt aber 'nen DT 210L...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (20. April 2006)

Hallo

wie sieht es mit morgen Abend aus?
Samstag kann Ich Zeitlich muß meine Frau um 10.00Uhr in Stolberg absetzen(Sonntag Kinderkommunion) nicht oder wann seid ihr ungefähr am Kartoffelbaum?

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Cheng (20. April 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> wie sieht es mit morgen Abend aus?
> Samstag kann Ich Zeitlich muß meine Frau um 10.00Uhr in Stolberg absetzen(Sonntag Kinderkommunion) nicht oder wann seid ihr ungefähr am Kartoffelbaum?
> ...



Schade Michael, falls es doch klappt werden wir ca. 11:15 Uhr am Kartoffelbaum sein!


----------



## MTBScout (22. April 2006)

Morgen,
ja ist denn heut schon Wheinachten?
Die Gescheinke von H&S sind eingetroffen.
Wer heute schon etwas davon haben will, bitte vor halb 10 hier melden.
Ich kann die Sachen dann mit zum Treffpunkt Cheng mitbringen.
Wenn es sein muss auch bis zum Omerbach. Dann ist aber selber schleppen angesagt  

Bis gleich dann.
Marcel.


----------



## MTBScout (22. April 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Schade Michael, falls es doch klappt werden wir ca. 11:15 Uhr am Kartoffelbaum sein!



Eine Stunde bis zum Kartoffelbaum...ziemlich optimistisch, und das wo die Tour mit einem langsam Tempo ausgeschrieben ist.
Cheng muss wohl eine Abkürzung, aller Wurmloch,zum Kartoffelbaum kennen .

Dann mal Schnitt-Ahoi und bis gleich.

P.S. Ich werde mir schon mal das Wunder-Pulver in den Tank mischen.


----------



## Cheng (22. April 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen,
> ja ist denn heut schon Wheinachten?
> Die Gescheinke von H&S sind eingetroffen.
> Wer heute schon etwas davon haben will, bitte vor halb 10 hier melden.
> ...



Wenn es noch passt, die Ärmlinge wären geil!

Zum Kartoffelbaum 1:15 von mir aus gerechnet, denk dran um 10Uhr bei mir!


----------



## HolyBen (22. April 2006)

Hallo Freunde der Höhenmeter,

nachdem Thorsten bei der heutigen Tour an meinem Ciclo rumgefingert hat, wurden zwar die Kilometer noch gezählt (incl. verlängerter Anfahrt 95 km), bei KM 45 fällt allerdings mein Höhenmesser von etwas über 400 hm auf -300 hm.  

@Marcel: stell doch mal deine Auswertung rein, damit ich mir alles mal ansehen kann. Müssten zwischen 1200 und 1300 hm gewesen sein bei einem Schnitt von knapp 17 km/h.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@Murat: klasse Leistung !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (22. April 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> nachdem Thorsten bei der heutigen Tour an meinem Ciclo rumgefingert hat, wurden zwar die Kilometer noch gezählt (incl. verlängerter Anfahrt 95 km), bei KM 45 fällt allerdings mein Höhenmesser von etwas über 400 hm auf -300 hm.


Stell Dich nicht so an! 

Eins vorab, den Kartofflbaum haben wir nicht in 1:15Std. gefahren, es waren 1:17Std, wohl aber mit Umwegen, dank Marcel! 

Los ging es über den Stadtwald Richtung Werth, durch Gressenich hoch bis Süssendell, Gottfriedskreuz, Kartoffelbaum zur ersten Riegelpause! Auf der Weiterfahrt zum Jägerhaus nahm Marcel einen Abkürzungstrail in einer Kurve, dieses Unterfangen des überholens durch Abkürzen wollten Armin und Markus mit einem Zwischenspurt unterbinden, dabei hatte Markus eine kleine Bodenprobe auf Schotter und holte sich die ersten Schürfwunden!
Ohne Hundebegleitung ging es über Raffelsbrand bis zum Jägerhaus sofort runter Richtung Simonskall noch ein Teilstück des Oberstufentrail! Hinter Simonskall ein Stück durchs Kalltal hoch nach Schmidt, wo wir dann mangels Ortkenntnisse etwas umher irrten, fanden wir einen sehr schönen Trail kurz hinterm Sportplatz. Der führte uns zwischen einem Waldweg und dem Waldrand auf ebener Strecke raus aus Schmidt. Über den Rundweg 11 fanden wir einen sehr schönen Trail wieder runter ins Kalltal! Weiter bis Zweifallshammer, dort hatt Armin schnell meine Scheibenbremse repariert, ging es die Kall entlang bis Brück. Da hatte Marcel die tolle Idee einen besonderen Uphill hoch nach Nideggen zu nehmen. Sehr steil, teils schiebend, puschten wir den Puls der Teilnehmer auf lockere 185 Schläge, als Belohnung packte Bernd dann die Tüte "Funny Frisch" , Müslikekse, Käsestangen aus um die Kräfte wieder aufzufüllen!
Über den bekannten Downhill ging es wieder runter nach Zerkall zum Kanaldeckel zählen, hoch nach Bergstein. Dort wurden dann die letzten Körner aufgebraucht. Aus Zeitmangel, aber mit einer Träne im Auge, liessen wir den Thönbachtrail aus und es ging den bekannten Weg über Rennweg, Schevenhütte, Hamich entlang des Omerbach wieder nach Hause.

Am Ende standen ca. 85km und 1250HM, ich hoffe Marcel stellt noch ein Profil ein. Meine Fotos gibt es morgen!

Eins noch: Alle Achtung vor Murat, bis Bergstein eine klasse Leistung!


----------



## PacMan (22. April 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Eins noch: Alle Achtung vor Murat, bis Bergstein eine klasse Leistung!


Und danach?  
Aber euch hat das Fieber seit der Ostertour anscheinend so richtig gepackt!?! Habt ja 'ne ganz schöne Strecke zurückgelegt!


----------



## RS-Hunter (23. April 2006)

Guten Morgen Pascal,

habe mich gerade über Deinen Link <mein Flickr> in Deine Fotogalerie "verirrt". Absolute Spitzenklasse.  !!! Mit den Titeln gelangt man quasi in eine Traumwelt. Und das solche Motive zum Teil hier in unserer Umgebung zu finden sind.  

Freue mich schon auf weitere Inspirationen.


@ die "unerschrockenen Biker" von gestern:

da habt ihr ja richtig was hingelegt und dann auch noch ohne "Premiumguides"  . Klasse Leistung  .

Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag

Grüsse
Georg


----------



## Cheng (23. April 2006)

Hy Pascal,

die Fotos sind wirklich genial, doch eins verstehe ich nicht!

Musste man nicht für einige dieser Fotos früh aufstehen? Du hast bestimmt die Nächte durchgemacht! 

So jetzt gehts wieder aufs Rad! Bis später, dann stelle ich die Fotos von gestern rein!


----------



## PacMan (23. April 2006)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen!  



			
				Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Musste man nicht für einige dieser Fotos früh aufstehen? Du hast bestimmt die Nächte durchgemacht!



Gut beobachtet! (Kleiner Hinweis: all diese Bilder sind mit dem Tag "dawn" gekennzeichnet)
Und für dieses Bild hab ich wirklich die Nacht durchgemacht! Das ist nämlich quasi auf dem Rückweg von einem Kneipenabend in Aachen entstanden.
Aber für dieses Bild bin ich wirklich früh aufgestanden! War nämlich auf dem Weg zum Rursee, wo dann noch ein paar andere Photos entstanden sind.
Den Rest hab ich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit gemacht... Meine Kollegen haben sich dann immer gewundert, wenn mein Auto mal wieder irgendwo am Strassenrand stand. Dachten wahrscheinlich, ich wär mal wieder liegengeblieben...


----------



## kurzer37 (23. April 2006)

Hallo Pascal
machst du die Bilder in deiner Freizeit oder Hauptberuflich? 
Diese Bilder sind ja genial die kann man ja hervorragend für eine Präsentation 
über die Gegend hier gebrauchen, einfach der Wahnsinn in Tüten. 

Du hättest dich auf dem Trikot der Omerbacher verewigen sollen.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Spooky (23. April 2006)

Hallo Pascal,

wirklich super geniale Fotos, Respekt    


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Xxmurax (23. April 2006)

die tour gestern war echt klasse (danke fürs lob!!). mir tut zwar noch der a**** weh aber ich hab dann heute noch ne "auslauftour" um den blausteinsee gemacht, weil mir die beine noch ein wenig gejuckt haben ;-).
@thorsten, hab auch kurz bei dir geklingelt, warst aber nicht daheim...
@pascal: klasse fotos!!


----------



## Cheng (23. April 2006)

MacMurio schrieb:
			
		

> @thorsten, hab auch kurz bei dir geklingelt, warst aber nicht daheim...



Meine Beine haben auch gejuckt, deshalb habe ich noch eine Strasseneinheit heute nachgelegt, ca. 60km 650HM. 

@mcmarci: heute schien am Jägerhaus schon wieder die Sonne.

Hier noch die Fotos von gestern!


----------



## MTBScout (23. April 2006)

und hier noch die Tourdaten...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBScout (23. April 2006)

Hi,
folgende Sachen können bei mir abgeholt werden.

- Kettenreinigungsset 11,99
- Mulitfunktionstuch 9,90
- Maxim Riegel Caramel 52,90
- Maxim Riegel Frucht-Youghourt 52,90
- Beinlinge 7,90
- Armlinge 2x 7,99
- Reifen Big Jim 24,99 (Man ist der Big-Mann)

Marcel.

P.S. Ware wird nur gegen Vorauskasse rausgegeben  
P.S.S. Mit den Power-Riegeln würde ich nicht zu lange warten, die schmecken gar nicht schlecht


----------



## HolyBen (24. April 2006)

So, nach längerer Pause habe ich unserer Homepage nochmal einen aktuellen Tourbericht beigefügt.

Hier abgelegt sind auch drei Filmchen von einer Abfahrt. 
Man sieht die verschiedenen Techniken und Geschwindigkeiten von Thorsten, Marcel und Markus.  

Leider sind die Aufnahmen von Murat und Armin nix geworden.  

Die Abfahrt ist nichts Schwieriges oder Dramatisches, nur so flach wie sie auf den Videos erscheint, war sie auch nicht. 

Hier der Link zur HP: KLICK


----------



## Cheng (24. April 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> folgende Sachen können bei mir abgeholt werden.
> 
> - Kettenreinigungsset 11,99
> ...




Bist Du gleich zu Hause? Dann komme ich ab 18:30 kurz vorbei ein paar Armlinge und ne halbe Kiste Riegel holen. Werden wir dann mit dem Trikot verrechnen!


----------



## MTBScout (24. April 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Bist Du gleich zu Hause? Dann komme ich ab 18:30 kurz vorbei ein paar Armlinge und ne halbe Kiste Riegel holen. Werden wir dann mit dem Trikot verrechnen!



Ich fahr jetzt noch ne Runde mit dem Rad.
Aber meine Frau ist da. Können wir dann gerne verrechnen.

Marcel.


----------



## Cheng (24. April 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr jetzt noch ne Runde mit dem Rad.
> Aber meine Frau ist da. Können wir dann gerne verrechnen.
> 
> Marcel.



Schaffe es doch nicht, der Frisör ist angesagt! Vielleicht bis morgen!


----------



## Cheng (26. April 2006)

Is ja ziemlich ruhig geworden die letzten Tage, wie wäre es mit einer Chatrunde heute Abend gegen 21:30Uhr. Vielleicht bis später!


----------



## Cheng (27. April 2006)

Genau das hatte ich eigentlich am Samstag vor, ob ich Montag dabei bin kann ich noch nicht sagen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Warum postest Du die Tour nicht hier, oder hast Du gedacht alleine da durch zu kommen?


----------



## rpo35 (28. April 2006)

Meine Fresse sind die Burschen alle jung hier...
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 30. Geburtstag Armin 
Bis zu nächsten gemeinsamen Tour...und bleib immer schön gesund !

Ralph


----------



## Cheng (28. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Fresse sind die Burschen alle jung hier...
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 30. Geburtstag Armin
> Bis zu nächsten gemeinsamen Tour...und bleib immer schön gesund !
> 
> Ralph



Das macht der Alkohol! 

Alles Gute natürlich auch von mir, Armin!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xxmurax (28. April 2006)

armin, auch von mir alles gute zum geburtstag. 

ich meld mich ab bis zum 01.05. und hoffe ich kann mit ein paar interessanten bildern dienen, wenn das wetter mitspielt.


----------



## cyberp (28. April 2006)

Armin auch von mir. Viel Spaß beim  und  auspacken


----------



## GeJott (28. April 2006)

Glückwunsch !! 

Lass Dich ordentlich feiern  

Gerd


----------



## RS-Hunter (28. April 2006)

Hallo liebe Geburtstagskind*er*!!!!

Lieber Armin, Lieber Pascal,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag  feiert schön   und lasst es Euch nicht nehmen uns einzuladen. 

Grüsse
Georg

P.S. an die anderen Luschen/Omerbacher/Cyberp: Warum habt ihr denn den Pascal vergessen und besonders du Christian als Kollege?


----------



## rpo35 (28. April 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> ...an die anderen Luschen/...: Warum habt ihr denn den Pascal vergessen...?


Ganz einfach: Hab hinter Armin gar nicht mehr weiter geschaut. Bin jetzt ziemlich überrascht, Menschen dieser Altersklasse in einem MTB-Alk-Verein vorzufinden... 

Glückwunsch Pascal   und feier schön !!

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTBScout (28. April 2006)

Hi,
auch von mir einen Happy-Day an die Geburzelkinder    

@Cheng Bezüglich Termin: Euch kann man auch nix verheimlichen.  
Aber ich kann Samstag warscheinlich nicht, deswegen dann Montag.
Außerdem soll das Wetter morgen ziemlich bescheiden werden.

Marcel.

P.S. Ach ja, Gerd fährt leider nicht mit dem Wohnwagen, kann also unsere Räder demnach auch nicht mitnehmen. Wir sollten uns aber am Wochenende noch mal über die Saarschleife austauschen da, Markus ja nicht mehr lange verfügbar ist. Ich denk pro Auto zwei Mann-Räder. Müssen nur noch schauen wer fährt und wann es am Samstag los geht.

P.S.S. Holt mal euren Krempel bei mir ab, die Schokoriegel werden immer weniger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (28. April 2006)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag an Armin und Pascal.


----------



## cyberp (28. April 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. an die anderen Luschen/Omerbacher/Cyberp: Warum habt ihr denn den Pascal vergessen und besonders du Christian als Kollege?


Weil ich das heute persönlich gemacht habe. Dafür gab es dann auch lecker Kuchen


----------



## Cheng (28. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin jetzt ziemlich überrascht, Menschen dieser Altersklasse in einem MTB-Alk-Verein vorzufinden...



Da sieht ma mal das es alles mit dem Alter nichts zu tuen hat und man beides doch günstig verbinden kann!  Wir saufen wenigstens nicht heimlich abends vor der Kiste unser Kölsch! 

Alles Gute an das Küken der Ombas!  

@MTB-Scout: ich bin mit Markus klar und wir werden wohl Samstag gegen 15-16Uhr starten! Früher geht für uns leider nicht! Ich weiss auch nicht wann René fahren will, der kommt erst am Mit. aus Malle zurück!
Montag sieht aber auch nicht besser aus!


----------



## rpo35 (28. April 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wir saufen wenigstens nicht heimlich abends vor der Kiste unser Kölsch!...


Ist aber billiger...


----------



## Cheng (29. April 2006)

Aufgrund der doch sehr unbeständigen Wetterlage habe ich den heutigen Termin storniert! 

Sorry Patrick, wir kommen aber sicher noch einmal zusammen!


----------



## MTBScout (29. April 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aufgrund der doch sehr unbeständigen Wetterlage habe ich den heutigen Termin storniert!...



Ne, ne, ne was ist nur aus den Omba's geworden, die bei Wind und Wetter, Minustemperaturen und Blitz-Eis-Stürmen fahren...und dabei scheint zur Zeit draußen die Sonne  

Ich werde dann heute mal eine Regenpause abwarten und ein paar Höhenmeter im Stadtwald sammeln.

M.


----------



## PacMan (29. April 2006)

Vielen Dank für alle Glückwünsche!  
Geburtstags-Tour wird bei schönem Wetter nachgeholt...


----------



## michbeck2 (29. April 2006)

Hi,

wollten uns ja mal bei euch anschließen, wenn ichr mal ne Tour macht! Wann habt ihr denn vor das nächste mal Gas zu geben?

Michi

P.S. Wochenende ist schlecht, bin nicht da ..., aber vll. nächste Woche mal, wenn es nicht allzusehr regnet


----------



## HolyBen (29. April 2006)

michbeck2 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wollten uns ja mal bei euch anschließen, wenn ichr mal ne Tour macht! Wann habt ihr denn vor das nächste mal Gas zu geben?
> 
> ...



Hallo,

wir fahren (eigentlich) regelmäßig samstags.

Nächste Woche fahren einige von uns den Saarschleifen Marathon mit, so dass die nächste Tour wohl übernächste Woche stattfinden wird.

Einfach die Termine im LMB im Auge halten.   

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## michbeck2 (29. April 2006)

Ok,

mach ich, dann bis demnächst...und stellt euch auf ne langsame Tour ein  

Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (29. April 2006)

michbeck2 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok,
> 
> mach ich, dann bis demnächst...und stellt euch auf ne langsame Tour ein
> 
> Michi



Achte drauf, dass ich mitfahre; dann ist die tour automatisch langsam.


----------



## talybont (29. April 2006)

Danke, danke!

Eigentlich wollte ich ja heute mit Pascal zusammen in Hühnerberg feiern, aber da haben wir dann die Rechnung ohne Andrea gemacht, die von einer fiesen Nierenentzündung angesprungen wurde  und nun im Bett liegt, während ich mit dem harten Kern meiner Familie versuche, den Tag noch irgendwie zu retten. So habe ich mir meinen 30. wirklich nicht vorgestellt! 
Hauptsache, sie wird scnell wieder gesund, der Rest ist mir mehr als ********gal!!! Das Leben ist unfair.

cu,
Armin


----------



## HolyBen (29. April 2006)

Hier noch ein Link für Marcel und Georg: Klick


----------



## MTBScout (29. April 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch ein Link für Marcel und Georg: Klick



Danke für die Suche Bernd...
Am besten hat mir die Aussage gefallen: "das ist völlig NORMAL ich habe das auch...". Was sagt das wohl über die Konstruktion der Bremsen aus  
Ich sags ja immer wieder, alles High-Tech-Scheiss


----------



## kurzer37 (30. April 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen


Aufgrund der Tatsache das Ich Heute die letzte Nachtschicht habe und morgen Frei frage Ich kurzer , kurz nach ob jemand morgen Nachmittag eine Runde fahren möchte.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (30. April 2006)

Hallo Freunde der nass-kalten Jahreszeit!

Während ihr euch bei erfrischenden 5 Grad mit Winterkleidung einmummeln durftet, musste ich bei 21 Grad und ekelhaft brennenden Sonnenschein durch grüne Felder und bergiger kahler Landschaft kurbeln. Ohne Sonnencreme hätte ich jetzt bestimmt Hautkrebs.

Wir hatten elf tolle Rennrad-Tage. Obwohl es tatsächlich an drei Tagen regnete, sind wir jeden Tag unterwegs gewesen. Das Hotel war gut. Nicht der totale Luxus, aber zweckmäßig und günstig. Essen reichhaltig, Getränke... all inklusiv 

Mallorca ist wunderschön und viel zu schade um sich in El Arenal zu verballern. Geschaffen für Rennradler. Die vielen Mietwagen der Touristen stören etwas, aber Simone hat bewiesen, das man die auch in der Kurve _innen_ überholen kann. 

Spruch der Woche kam von Frank aus Eisenach: "Mir tut der Arsch so weh"!
(Entsetzte Blicke der Seniorinnen und Senioren vom Nachbartisch zu unserer Männerrunde...) 

Am Buffet. Frau zu mir: "Warum machen sie den Teller so voll? Sie können doch zweimal gehen!" Ich (Teller mit drei Pizza-Stückchen und einen Berg von Nudeln in der Hand): "Gute Frau! Ich gehe auch so schon fünf mal!".  Stimmte meist sogar. Täglich habe ich zwischen 3000 und 4000 kcal neben dem Grundumsatz verbrannt, versucht wieder zu zuführen und trotzdem zwei Kilo abgenommen.

Alles in allem ein klasse "Urlaub". Ich habe in elf Tagen 1350 km mit meinem Renner abgespult. Habe(n) nur nette Leute kennen gelernt. Ausnahme, die Dänen. Wir haben mehrere Tage ihr Wasser weggetrunken. Was wir aber anfangs nicht wussten. Dann kam der Anschiss vom Oberdänen 

Bin froh wieder hier zu sein und freue mich auf meine Überschuhe!

Grüüüße René


----------



## RS-Hunter (30. April 2006)

Hallo Jungs,

war heute mit Family und unserem "Leih-"Hund in Schevenhütte spazieren und habe mal wieder die Trails inspiziert. Der "RS-Hunter-Trail" ist recht gut befahrbar, ausser das die Anfahrt im ersten Bereich ziemlich aufgewühlt ist. Aber alles machbar.

Weiterhin habe ich nochmal einen alten Trail linkerhand des Steinbruchs ausgekundschaftet. Er war leider durch Baumrodungen seid einigen Jahren nicht mehr befahrbar. Heute habe ich jedoch die Chance genutzt ihn wieder so zu präparieren, dass er fast für jedermann zu bewältigen sein müsste.  
Glücklicherweise war das Holz mittlerweile so morsch, dass man es gut bei Seite räumen konnte.  

Also Bernd, noch ein bisschen trainieren, dann kannst du ihn auch komplett fahren. 

Grüssse und allen eine schöne Mainacht 
Georg


----------



## PacMan (30. April 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe in elf Tagen 1350 km mit meinem Renner abgespuhlt.


Du bist doch krank!  
Aber ein super Bericht! Macht echt neidisch. Man muss nur "Rennrad" durch "MTB" ersetzen und die Kilometerzahl halbieren, und schon hätte ich auch Spass dran! 
Bis bald, hoffe ich! Das Wetter wird besser; jetzt muss nur noch mein Rad fertig werden (warte noch auf die neue Wippe von Bergwerk)...


----------



## MTBScout (1. Mai 2006)

Ultra-Kurz-Bericht meiner Saarschleifen-Vorbereitungs-Tour.
Stolberg-Vicht-Zweifall-Raffelsbrand (2mal)-Kalltal-Vossenack-Brandenburger Tor-Eschweiler Stadtwald zur Vollendung der 2000er Marke  .



@Rene, fahren wir am Samstag zusammen? Wenn ja wer fährt?
Bin die nächsten beiden Tag nur per Handy erreichbar oder Donnerstag morgens auf Festnetz.
Oder alles weitere hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (1. Mai 2006)

@Marcel: mein lieber Mann, da hast du ja heute eine Megatour hingelegt.  

Scheinst ja die Saarschleife sehr ernst zu nehmen.   Dann will ich auch hoffen, dass es sich lohnt.

Cu
Georg


----------



## rpo35 (1. Mai 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> @Marcel: mein lieber Mann, da hast du ja heute eine Megatour hingelegt.  ...


Da zieh ich auch den Hut ...man beachte den Schnitt; auf die Distanz sehr fix !!
wer von Euch fährt denn alles die Langstrecke ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## RS-Hunter (1. Mai 2006)

ich glaube, dass nur René die lange Distanz fahren will. 
Ich bin nicht dabei, muss unbedingt mal meinen Rücken auskurieren.  

Georg


----------



## Cheng (1. Mai 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Ultra-Kurz-Bericht meiner Saarschleifen-Vorbereitungs-Tour.
> Stolberg-Vicht-Zweifall-Raffelsbrand (2mal)-Kalltal-Vossenack-Brandenburger Tor-Eschweiler Stadtwald zur Vollendung der 2000er Marke  .
> 
> 
> ...



Kann es sein das Du Dich für die falsche Distanz eingetragen hast! 
Absolut grandios, jetzt aber 5 Tage Ruhe, sonst war heute die SS für Dich!


----------



## GeJott (2. Mai 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Ultra-Kurz-Bericht meiner Saarschleifen-Vorbereitungs-Tour.
> Stolberg-Vicht-Zweifall-Raffelsbrand (2mal)-Kalltal-Vossenack-Brandenburger Tor-Eschweiler Stadtwald zur Vollendung der 2000er Marke  .




 SCHLUCK  

Alle Achtung!!

Da muss ich mich am Sonntag ja ziemlich warm anziehen!
War am vergangenen WE nicht so fleissig, da ich unerwartet zwecks Beschaffung eines neuen Rahmens nach Koblenz musste. Musste mich dann die vergangenen beiden Tage mit SPV-Setup etc beschäftigen.

Wir sehen uns spätestens Sonntag
Gerd


----------



## MTBScout (4. Mai 2006)

Danke für die vielen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, da hab ich ja jetzt am Sonntag ziemliche Verpflichtungen  
Aber das waren ja nur Asphalt und Waldautobahn Strecken, am Sonntag werden wohl schon noch andere Kaliber dabei sein.

Mann sieht sich...spätestens am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (4. Mai 2006)

An alle Saarschleifenteilnehmer von mir alles Gute.

Seitdem das Wetter besser ist, bin ich durch eine Erkältung radtechnisch außer Gefecht gesetzt.  

Echt verkehrte Welt, den ganzen Winter mehr oder weniger schadlos überstanden und bei den ersten Sonenstrahlen werde ich direkt erwischt.  

Grüüüüße
Bernd


----------



## Cheng (4. Mai 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> An alle Saarschleifenteilnehmer von mir alles Gute.
> 
> Seitdem das Wetter besser ist, bin ich durch eine Erkältung radtechnisch außer Gefecht gesetzt.
> 
> ...



Das kommt davon wenn man zu früh nakisch umherläuft.

@Marcel: Du meintest wohl nur am Start!


----------



## cyberp (4. Mai 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Seitdem das Wetter besser ist, bin ich durch eine Erkältung radtechnisch außer Gefecht gesetzt.


So geht es mir auch  . Ich musste ja auch trotz leichter Halsschmerzen unbedingt eine RR Tour machen  

Gruß
Christian


----------



## XCRacer (4. Mai 2006)

Ich bitte gleich um eine Asphaltrunde, da ich gleich im Anschluß zur Arbeit fahre.

Vorhin war ich mit dem MTB unterwegs. Habe mich 3x an der Freibiersenke versucht und versagt 
Dafür habe ich einen netten, aber kurzen Trail bei Hamisch gefunden und den Weg von der Hundeschule in Schevenhütte (Bleimühle) hoch zum Laufenburger Wald freigeräumt. Es ist zur Zeit totaaal geil im Wald. Die Trails sind trocken und das Surfen macht soooviel Spaß


----------



## HolyBen (4. Mai 2006)

Asphaltrunde ist mir auch lieber und bitte wirklich langsam, da ich tatsächlich erkältet bin.

Bernd


----------



## PacMan (4. Mai 2006)

Ich wollte nur kurz allen Saarschleifenern viel Erfolg und vor allem viel Spass wünschen!  

Jaja, der Frühling. Die einen sind erkältet, die anderen (z.Bsp. ich) haben im Moment kein Rad. Die Welt ist ungerecht!  
Aber ich bin mir sicher: alles wird gut! ...irgendwann...


----------



## Cheng (4. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Die Trails sind trocken und das Surfen macht soooviel Spaß



Das stimmt absolut!
Habe gestern noch eine Abschlussrunde mit JJ gedreht. Jägerhaus hin und zurück. Startzeit 19:00Uhr zurück 21:10Uhr, 49km 22,5 Schnitt! Also wenn ich bei der Saarschleife nicht unter die letzten 50 komme? 
Vergesst nicht, es geht um den Olympischen Gedanken, dabei sein und Spass haben!


----------



## rpo35 (5. Mai 2006)

Moin zusammen,

nach dem Rennen klingel ich mal bei einem von Euch durch...falls wir uns nicht vorher schon gesichtet haben  
Ansonsten viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## GeJott (5. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> .... und den Weg von der Hundeschule in Schevenhütte (Bleimühle) hoch zum Laufenburger Wald freigeräumt.



Da scheint uns ja jemand richtig zu mögen !  

Wir erinnern uns an die Tour der Mausbacher am 15.01.06 : 



> Von Schevenhütte gings dann den schnellen Trail hoch zur Freibiersenke, welchen wir erst mal von zahlreichen querliegenden Baumstämmen befreit haben. Weiter ging's über Gressenich durch die Felder zurück nach Mausbach.




Gerd


----------



## kurzer37 (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo die Gemeinde

von mir natürlich auch für das Wochenende viel Spass und hoffentlich für alle ein gutes gelingen und das die gesteckten Ziele auch erreicht werden. 


Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (5. Mai 2006)

Nabend Saarschleifenteilnehmer,

Wann fahrt ihr morgen los ?

Gerd


----------



## XCRacer (5. Mai 2006)

Ich fahre gegen 15Uhr los. Markus und Thorsten um 16Uhr. Wir wollen zuerst zur Pension und anschließend die Startnummern holen. Da es dort kein Rahmenprogramm am Abend gibt, müssen wir wohl die Dorfkneipe besetzen


----------



## GeJott (5. Mai 2006)

Hi Rene,

Kalle und ich werden hier gegen 14:00 aufbrechen. Das selbstgestaltete Rahmenprogramm hört sich gut an.  
Ich habe Thorstens Handynr. zwecks Kontaktaufnahme.

Gerd


----------



## HolyBen (7. Mai 2006)

Hallo Marathonisti !

Nach Einsicht der Ergebnislisten ein großes Kompliment an alle Teilnehmer aus unseren Foren.   

Durchweg klasse Leistungen und ich bin gespannt auf die Erlebnisberichte !  


Grüüüüüße
Bernd


----------



## MTBScout (7. Mai 2006)

Saarschleifen-Report-Teil 1

Hi,
Ich hoffe alle Teilnehmer der Saarschleife sind wohlbehalten zu Hause angekommen. 
Damit die Daheimgebliebenen nicht noch bis morgen warten müssen hier schon mal ein paar Bild-Impressionen 
Den Rest inkl. Bericht werde ich morgen zu (Internet)Papier bringen.

So, und jetzt erst mal Beine hoch legen  
Marcel.


----------



## mcmarki (7. Mai 2006)

n´abend zusammen -

bin auch gesund und munter zu Hause angekommen.
Tolle Veranstaltung nächstes Jahr bin ich gerne wieder dabei.
Ich war gerade eben noch mit MacMurio etwas in der Eisdiele-Pizzeria Mausbach essen und siehe da... die Mausbacher Kollegen GeJott und Heliuskalle haben ebenfalls ihre tolle Plazierung gefeiert. lustig auch das Gerd den Murat anhand seines Forumnamens erkannt hat  

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Cheng (7. Mai 2006)

Ja Jungs, so sieht es aus,

leider habe ich die Marke von 4Std. nicht knacken können , das lag aber nur daran das ich René an der 3 Verpflegungsstelle noch ein paar rennrelavante Tips gegeben habe .
Da nächste Jahr nutzen wir dann zur Egebnisverbesserung, auf jeden Fall eine gelungene Veranstaltung mit Mega viel Spass!
Schade das doch so wenig Ombas dabei waren, aber auch Eure Chance wird sich ergeben!


----------



## GeJott (8. Mai 2006)

Moin zusammen,

Mir hat die Veranstaltung Mega Spass gemacht, obwohl im Anstieg nach der Staustufe der berühmte Mann mit dem Hammer kam. Bin ihm jedoch durch Einsatz eines dieser Schleimbeutel namens Energy-Gel nochmals von der Schippe gesprungen.  Letztendlich war ich dann doch heilfroh im Ziel mein Erdinger Bleifrei in den Händen halten zu können.
Doch wie man diese Plackerei noch eine weitere Runde durchziehen kann, bleibt mit vorerst ein Rätsel.
Leider hatten wir nach dem Rennen wenig Zeit und sind direkt nach Hause gefahren.

Eines steht jedenfalls für mich fest:

Nächstes Jahr wieder !!!

Gerd


----------



## XCRacer (8. Mai 2006)

Ich bin ebenfalls voll zufrieden mit meinem Ergebnis. Die Strecke war top. Wenn auch im Vergleich zu so mancher belgischer Veranstaltung zu wenig Trails dabei waren. Organisation fand ich auch durchweg erstklassig. Danke an Thorsten das er an meiner fünften Verpflegung seine Ansprüche zurück gestellt hatte und mich unterstützte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ebenfalls voll zufrieden mit meinem Ergebnis



WOW, Gesamtplatz 17. Super   1,5 Std. schneller als ich letztes Jahr  Aber da war die Strecke auch matschig   Auch allen anderen Respekt und Glückwunsch.
Wartet ab, nächstes Jahr fahr ich auch wieder hin. Aber dann austrainiert  
Apropos zuwenig Trails.  Ich war Samstag  hier

VG


----------



## on any sunday (8. Mai 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> WOW, Gesamtplatz 17. Super   1,5 Std. schneller als ich letztes Jahr  Aber da war die Strecke auch matschig   Auch allen anderen Respekt und Glückwunsch.
> Wartet ab, nächstes Jahr fahr ich auch wieder hin. Aber dann austrainiert
> Apropos zuwenig Trails.  Ich war Samstag  hier
> 
> VG



Tach auch!

Da wir uns gestern auf der Rückfahrt vom Saarschleifenquälen etwas verquatscht haben und die Ausfahrt Prüm verpasst hatten, mussten wir uns durch die Schneifel schlagen und sind an deinem Wochenendwohnsitz vorbeigekommen. Man merkt sofort, wenn die Prominenz irgendwo einzieht wird sofort die Strasse über den Schwarzen Mann neu asphaltiert.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTBScout (8. Mai 2006)

Saarschleifen-Report-Teil 2

*E*s war einmal...
4 unerschrockene Omba's die sich vornahmen den Saarschleifen-Marathon zu bestreiten. Also machten sich die Gefährten auf den Weg um die Saarschleife zu bezwingen....

Genug der Geschichten lasst Taten sprechen.
Markus, Thorsten, Rene, Dirk und ich machten uns am Samstag auf Richtung Saarland.
Ich hab gleich die Gelegenheit genutzt und bin mit meinen "Zweit"-Rad Richtung Saarland aufgebrochen.
Dort als erster angekommen, gab es erst mal ein Begrüßungsgetränk der schön idülisch gelegenen Pension Tannenhof.
Nachdem ich ein wenig gewartet hatte trafen erst Dirk und Rene und dann auch Markus und Thorsten
ein. Kurze Zimmer-Sondierung und ab ging es zum 8 Kilometer entfernten Start zur Abholung unserer
Startnummern und diversen anderen Überaschungen, die sich in unserer Tüten fanden.
Dort trafen wir auch Gerd und Kalle, die einen schönen "Keller-Verschlag" in der Nähe Ihr eigen
nennen durften ;-). Zum gemeinsamen Abend waren diese dann allerdings schon zu Müde.
Wir machten uns dann auch wieder auf den Weg, mangels fehlendem Rahmenprogramm, zurück in unserer Pension,
wo wir dann den Abend bei lecker Essen und kühlen Getränken ausklingen ließen.
Früh aufgestanden, und nach einem reichhaltigen Frühstück ging es dann Richtung Start, wo erst einmal auf
dem Parkplatz die Räder zusammengebaut und noch mals Tech-Check geprüft wurden.
Um 10 Uhr ging es für Dirk und Rene los die sich für den Marathon angemeldet hatten. Auch schon vor dem Start
war mir klar und ich kann Gerd's Zitat nur zustimmen "...wie man diese Plackerei noch eine weitere Runde 
durchziehen kann, bleibt mit vorerst ein Rätsel...". Wie hart schon eine Runde wirklich ist, muste ich dann später 
auch noch erfahren. Bleibt noch zu sagen das Rene sich aufgrund der Inensiven Malle-Vorbereitung einiges vorgenommen 
hatte.
Der Omba-Rest ging dann nach kurzem Warmfahren um 11 Uhr an den Start. Aufgeregt waren wir etwas, was man anhand des
"Ruhepulses" bei allen Beteiligten erahnen konnte.
Nach dem Start ging erwartungsgemäß erst einmal das Gerangel um die besten Plätze los und schon an der ersten engen
Stelle kam es dann zu längeren Staus.
Zur Strecke selbst. Gut ausgeschildert, schöne Trialanteile, knackige Bergpassagen, gelungen Abfahrten.
Bernd-Tip fürs nächste Jahr: Absteigen war nicht, dafür hatten sich an den entscheidenden Stellen Zuschauer eingefunden die jeden
Downhill mit Applaus begleitetet haben, ebenso wie bei den ärgsten Anstiegen. Drop und nicht Absteigen war da die Deviese  . Komisch nur warum die plötzlich aufgehört
haben mit Anfeuerung, als ich doch den Berg hoch schieben muste.
Aber wie gesagt, eine tolle Strecke!!!
Am Ende des Rennens kam bei mir, wie bei so vielen wie man anschließend im Fahrerlager hören konnte,
das Problem der Muskelkrämpfe zutage, die dann auch ein schnelleres Vorwärtskommen nicht mehr möglich ließen.
Die letzen 5 Kilometer stellten sich so als äußerst schwierig da. Aber was tut man nicht alles für Ruhm und Ehre.
Aber als dann endlich das Erdinger in Händen gehalten werden konnte, waren alle Schmerzen vergessen und man konnte über das erlebte Fachsimpeln.

Fazit: Alles in allem eine schöne zwei Tagestour und ich kann auch nur sagen: Nächstes Jahr wieder.
Und dann werden die Top 100 in Angriff genommen.

Hier noch die Bilder 

Nachtrag 1: Hier noch der Link für die Ergebnisse

Nachtrag 2: Weitere Bilder mit Omba's (teilweise such...such...wo ist der Omba denn  ): 1 2 3 4 5 6 7

Marcel.


----------



## Cheng (8. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ... Danke an Thorsten das er an meiner fünften Verpflegung seine Ansprüche zurück gestellt hatte und mich unterstützte ...



Bitte keine übertriebenen Übertreibungen , es war mir trotzdem eine Ehre, obwohl ich ein wenig das Gefühle hatte Du kennst mich nicht!


----------



## MTBScout (8. Mai 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte keine übertriebenen Übertreibungen , es war mir trotzdem eine Ehre, obwohl ich ein wenig das Gefühle hatte Du kennst mich nicht!



Wenn man in das Gesicht von Rene beim Zieleinlauf geschaut hat, wundert einen das gar nicht. Das er dich überhaupt wahr genommen hat...Stichwort Rainman


----------



## GeJott (8. Mai 2006)

Netter Bericht Marcel  

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

für die ganz Spontanen hier

die Sonne lockt   :;-)


----------



## MTBScout (9. Mai 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> ...für die ganz Spontanen hier
> die Sonne lockt   :;-)



Zu spontan für mich. Außerdem regnets...

Wie wäre es denn morgen. Jemand interesse?


----------



## Cheng (9. Mai 2006)

Leider habe ich seit Sonntag abend etwas Probleme mit den Bronchien.
Würde bei dem Wetter natürlich gerne fahren, halte es mir aber dann doch besser für Samstag vor.
Termin für Samstag kommt noch, da ich Notdienst habe wird es wohl erst ab 13:30Uhr losgehen!


----------



## XCRacer (10. Mai 2006)

Marcel hat ja bekanntlich in Orscholz Videoaufnahmen gemacht. Ich habe ein 2 Minuten Video daraus zusammen geschnitten, welches ihr hier findet: http://www.omerbach.de/media/060507-saarschleifen-ma/060507-saarschleife-gekuerzt-mit-musik.wmv

Das Video hat 30MB! Ladet es euch runter! Ich möchte den Server damit nicht unnötig belegen und es irgendwann wieder löschen. Leider kann ich es bei GoogleVideo nicht hochladen.

Samstag kann ich leider nicht, ich bin bis 19Uhr arbeiten.

Grüüüße René, der jetzt sein Rotwild ausführt


----------



## rpo35 (10. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Leider kann ich es bei GoogleVideo nicht hochladen...


Schau mal hier vorbei...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## RS-Hunter (10. Mai 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Zu spontan für mich. Außerdem regnets...



Frohen Mutes sind wir -HolyBen und ich- Richtung S'hött gefahren. Aber ab Omerbach sah der Himmel in Richtung Eifel sehr düster aus. Sind dann noch zur Freibiersenke gefahren.  

Erst Ortsbegehung - dann erster Fahrversuch, recht weit hoch in den Gegenhang - zweiter Versuch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 >>> The King of Freibiersenke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Das sollte reichen, da es angefangen hatte zu regnen, sind wir zu dritt - HolyBen, die Regenwolke und ich- zurück nach Eschweiler. Dort wurde es dann irgendwann trocken.

Ein bisschen durch die Stadt bis nach Röhe und in die HolyBen-Schenke zum alkfreien Franziskaner  




			
				MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es denn morgen. Jemand interesse?



mal sehen!


----------



## HolyBen (10. Mai 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Zu spontan für mich. Außerdem regnets...
> 
> Wie wäre es denn morgen. Jemand interesse?



Hallo ihr Nasen,

für ne kleine Spontanrunde bin ich heute zu haben. 

Äußert Euch per fon, fax, mail oder trommelt.

Bernd


----------



## mcmarki (10. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Marcel hat ja bekanntlich in Orscholz Videoaufnahmen gemacht. Ich habe ein 2 Minuten Video daraus zusammen geschnitten, welches ihr hier findet: http://www.omerbach.de/media/060507-saarschleifen-ma/060507-saarschleife-gekuerzt-mit-musik.wmv



super Video - ne wat lustisch  

habe noch bis einschliesslich nächste Woche Urlaub - also wer Lust zu radeln hat - einfach kurz melden.

Gruß

Markus


----------



## PacMan (10. Mai 2006)

N'Abend!
Wenn nix dazwischen kommt, hab ich am Samstag mein Rad wieder - mit neuem Dämpfer (man ist der groß!).
Fahre dann auch gerne 'ne Tour mit. Muss zwar um spätestens 17:30 wieder zuhause sein, aber das passt schon irgendwie. Wenn ihr 'ne größere Runde fahren wollt, klink ich mich halt irgendwann aus.


----------



## GeJott (10. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Marcel hat ja bekanntlich in Orscholz Videoaufnahmen gemacht. Ich habe ein 2 Minuten Video daraus zusammen geschnitten, welches ihr hier findet: http://www.omerbach.de/media/060507-saarschleifen-ma/060507-saarschleife-gekuerzt-mit-musik.wmv
> 
> Das Video hat 30MB! Ladet es euch runter! Ich möchte den Server damit nicht unnötig belegen und es irgendwann wieder löschen. Leider kann ich es bei GoogleVideo nicht hochladen.
> 
> ...



 Geile Mucke !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (11. Mai 2006)

Moin,

toll gemacht der Film  
An die Legend C User hier (z.b. Thorsten): Kann mich erinnern, dass Du damit zu Beginn auch Probleme hattest; vielleicht kannst Du hier mal helfen !?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTBScout (11. Mai 2006)

...kaum zu Glauben, aber es Quitscht nicht mehr...
Bernd


----------



## RS-Hunter (11. Mai 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> ...kaum zu Glauben, aber es Quitscht nicht mehr...
> Bernd



Nicht dass er mir noch konkurenz macht


----------



## HolyBen (11. Mai 2006)

So langsam zeigen die Schrauberpartys Wirkung. 
Ich glaub das lerne ich noch eher als das Hügelrunterfahren. 
Gestern hatte ich wieder ein paar Blockaden.


----------



## PacMan (11. Mai 2006)

War doch klar: pünktlich zum Wochenende kommt das schlechte Wetter.   Ich glaub ich fahr nicht mit. Na gut, vielleicht doch. Mal schauen...   



			
				HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub das lerne ich noch eher als das Hügelrunterfahren.


Wir können das ja mal gezielt trainieren. Ich empfehle da zu Beginn ein paar Fall-Übungen. Das kommt auch bei jeder Kampfsportart als erstes und hat bei mir auch schon gut funktioniert! Und so geht's: such dir 'ne weiche Wiese. Klick dich in die Klickies ein. Bleib mit dem Rad stehen. Und kipp um. Klingt komisch (sieht vor allem komisch aus) - hilft aber wirklich!
Wichtig ist nur, dass du NICHT die Hand oder das Knie ausstreckst, um den Sturz abzufangen. Dabei könntest du dir höchstens was verstauchen.


----------



## kurzer37 (11. Mai 2006)

Klick dich in die Klickies ein. Bleib mit dem Rad stehen. Und kipp um. 

Hy Pacman

fahre seid heute auch mit Klickies , habe mich aber nicht fallen lassen,bin froh das Ich nicht gefallen bin 

Gruß 
Kurzer37

Ps. Habe ab nächste Woche Mittwochnachmittag frei bis Montag Abend ,falls jemand fahren möchte bitte melden.

Gruß
Kurzer37

der jetzt auch mit Klickies fährt


----------



## MTBScout (12. Mai 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> ...fahre seid heute auch mit Klickies , habe mich aber nicht fallen lassen,bin froh das Ich nicht gefallen bin



Also ich muste mich für die ersten Kipper mit Klickies nicht sonderlich anstrengen. Die kamen an Ampeln und plötzlichen Stops von ganz alleine.
Daher besser mal das "Absteigen" wie von Pascal beschrieben üben  
Oder war das nur ein verspäteter Aprilscherz  .

M.


----------



## Cheng (12. Mai 2006)

!!!!!OMBA - News!!!!!!
Aufgrund der unbeständigen Wetterlage werde ich für morgen keinen Termin einstellen, eventuell gibt es eine spontane Runde, aber frühsten ab 13:30 Uhr. Werde mich dann hier melden!

Ab sofort gibt es jeden Dienstag eine Feierabend-Runde, da es mittlerweile bis nach 21Uhr hell ist ist der Start um 18:30Uhr ab Jülicher Str. Ich werde die Termine rechtzeitig einstellen, aber nicht jeden einzelnen posten, also immer recht brav in das LMB schauen. Bei Regen finden diese Runden nicht statt!

Da ich eine Zusage von Owayo habe, das die Trikots am 24.05. geliefert werden sollen würde ich vorschlagen an diesem Abend bei entsprechendem Wetter, ein kleines Übergabe-Grillfest zu organisieren! Stelle meinen Garten zur Verfügung! Am nächsten Tag ist Vatertag, wo wir dann diese Trikots zum ersten mal ausführen können. Diese Tour wird eine verdammt langsame Runde da wir auch von Mitstreitern begleitet werden die nur ein paar mal im Jahr biken, macht aber immer mega viel Spass, also seid dabei! Die Runde endet wie immer auf dem Nothberger Marktplatz, bei ein paar Bierchen und Grillwurst werden wir dann zum Rest unserer Familien treffen!


----------



## Cheng (12. Mai 2006)

Hy Jungs, habe noch ein paar Omba-Fotos von der Saarschleife im Netz gefunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (12. Mai 2006)

Sehr schöne Fotos 
Wat fährt der Pillemann da vor mir her, hää? 

Muß mal schauen! Bin gerade von der Arbeit zurück und bin in einem fiesen Unwetter geraten. Bei Düren ging die Post ab! Habe gerade ein leckeres Erdinger im Sack und könnte mir vorstellen, am Chr.Hi. dabei zu sein... *Hicks*


----------



## XCRacer (13. Mai 2006)

Hab endlich die Fotos von Malle zusammen. Das sind die "BestShots" von Holger, Dirk und mir.
>> http://www.mtb3000.de/


----------



## HolyBen (13. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hab endlich die Fotos von Malle zusammen. Das sind die "BestShots" von Holger, Dirk und mir.
> >> http://www.mtb3000.de/



Schöne Fotos, da würde selbst mir das Rennradfahren Spaß machen.  


Meine Wetterprognose für heute: MTB Wetter ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Möge die Sonne mit Euch sein.


----------



## IGGY (13. Mai 2006)

Wem gehört den die Mörderwade?


----------



## RS-Hunter (13. Mai 2006)

Wat geht? Termin?


----------



## rpo35 (13. Mai 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Wem gehört den die Mörderwade?


Holger ohne Helm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (13. Mai 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Wat geht? Termin?



Thorsten !!!​


----------



## Cheng (13. Mai 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Thorsten !!!​



Muss ich Euch erklären wie man im LMB einen Termin macht? 

Wenn alles so ruhig bleibt wie jetzt kann ich ab 13:30Uhr bei mir starten!


----------



## HolyBen (13. Mai 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich Euch erklären wie man im LMB einen Termin macht?
> 
> Wenn alles so ruhig bleibt wie jetzt kann ich ab 13:30Uhr bei mir starten!



Nee, guckst Du hier:   



			
				Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> !!!!!OMBA - News!!!!!!
> Aufgrund der unbeständigen Wetterlage werde ich für morgen keinen Termin einstellen, eventuell gibt es eine spontane Runde, aber frühsten ab 13:30 Uhr. Werde mich dann hier melden!


----------



## Cheng (13. Mai 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> !!!!!OMBA - News!!!!!!
> Aufgrund der unbeständigen Wetterlage werde ich für morgen keinen Termin einstellen, eventuell gibt es eine spontane Runde, aber frühsten ab 13:30 Uhr. Werde mich dann hier melden!



Rischtisch!


----------



## HolyBen (13. Mai 2006)

Is ja jut, nur ist spontan durch unsere subjektiven Wahrnehmungen nicht gleich spontan.  

Denk dran, ich bin im öffentlichen Dienst und da brauch ich halt was mehr Vorlaufzeit.


----------



## PacMan (13. Mai 2006)

Es könnte zwar den ein oder anderen überraschen (oder gar schockieren), aber ich hab Bock, 'ne Runde zu drehen! Hab gerade meinen neuen Dämpfer drauf und da gibt's doch nix besseres, als ihn so richtig einzusauen! 
Kommt mal in den Chat!


----------



## Cheng (13. Mai 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gerade meinen neuen Dämpfer drauf und da gibt's doch nix besseres, als ihn so richtig einzusauen!
> Kommt mal in den Chat!



Dafür habe ich es jetzt zu regnen anfangen lassen!


----------



## Cheng (13. Mai 2006)

Termin!!!!!!


----------



## RS-Hunter (13. Mai 2006)

schaff' ich nicht. Ist mir im Moment zu spontan.  

Vielleicht fahre ich später 'ne Strassenrunde!

Cu


----------



## Cheng (13. Mai 2006)

@PacMan: kannst Du auch um 13:45 auf der Nothbergerstr. bei meinen Eltern sein? Muss da noch was abholen und würde sonst nicht über Omerbach fahren.
Habe heute einen GPS Test vor!
Wenn Du das hier nicht bestätigst kommenr wir auf jeden Fall zum Omerbach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (13. Mai 2006)

macht mal, bin noch in der Eifel ...


----------



## Cheng (13. Mai 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> schaff' ich nicht. Ist mir im Moment zu spontan.
> 
> Vielleicht fahre ich später 'ne Strassenrunde!
> 
> Cu


Ab wann kannst Du denn?


----------



## RS-Hunter (13. Mai 2006)

Hallo Ihr Forumsbetrachter ... hat jemand Lust gleich 'ne Strassenrunde zu drehen? ab 16:00 Uhr oder 16:15 Uhr !

Meldet euch ...


----------



## HolyBen (13. Mai 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr Forumsbetrachter ... hat jemand Lust gleich 'ne Strassenrunde zu drehen? ab 16:00 Uhr oder 16:15 Uhr !
> 
> Meldet euch ...



Hmmmm ......

Das zweite Rad nass machen ???

Was haste Du denn vor: wohin, wie weit, wie schnell  

Fragen über Fragen .....


----------



## RS-Hunter (13. Mai 2006)

2 Std. was die Beine fallen lassen ... bin für Vorschläge offen!


----------



## Cheng (13. Mai 2006)

nicht wirklich!







Auch wenn ich etwas auf heissen Kohlen sitze, es sieht nicht gerade besonders aus, Bild ist von 15Uhr!


----------



## HolyBen (13. Mai 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> 2 Std. was die Beine fallen lassen ... bin für Vorschläge offen!


Mir egal, dann bin ich 16.15 Uhr mit meinem SemiRR an der Tanke.

OK ???


----------



## RS-Hunter (13. Mai 2006)

dann nicht. ich muss mal raus. werde also fahren ...


----------



## RS-Hunter (13. Mai 2006)

also Bernd und ich treffen uns um 16:15 Uhr an der Tanke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (13. Mai 2006)

Wenn wir über Nothbergerstr. fahren mein andres Rad holen, bin ich dabei. muss aber nach 2 Std. wieder zu Hause sein!
Wir wollten pünktlich zu Volker, weil wir nicht lange bleiben können!


----------



## RS-Hunter (13. Mai 2006)

Marcel ist auch noch dabei


----------



## MTBScout (13. Mai 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Marcel ist auch noch dabei



geht dat schnell hier....


----------



## RS-Hunter (13. Mai 2006)

na also geht doch ... noch schnell die nudeln. bis gleich


----------



## PacMan (13. Mai 2006)

Erst groß rumtönen und dann doch zuhause bleiben. Ich bin 'ne Memme - aber wenigstens 'ne trockene Memme! 
Jetzt scheint natürlich wieder die Sonne. War ja klar. Hoffe, die die jetzt unterwegs sind, bleiben auch trocken!

Ich hab die Zeit stattdessen dazu genutzt, ein Photo von meinem Bike mit dem neuen Dämpfer zu machen. Guckst du!
Übrigens: beim alten Dämpfer hatte ich (normalerweise) so 4,5 bis 5 bar drin. In dem sind im Moment gerade mal 2,5 bar! Wird sich vermutlich noch etwas erhöhen, wenn er eingefahren ist, schätze ich. Aber find' ich dennoch beeindruckend! Die ersten Meter über Asphalt haben auch schon gereicht, um einen Unterschied zum alten Dämpfer zu spüren!

PS: habt ihr sowas schon mal gesehen?


----------



## rpo35 (13. Mai 2006)

in meinem DT sind immer so zwischen 10-12 bar drin...aber fein sieht's schonmal aus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (13. Mai 2006)

Ich verabschiede mich schon mal. Bin ab Montag mit Meik mal kurz in Bielefeld. Fahren dann mit dem MTB über Toutoburger Wald, Eggegebirge und dem Rothaarsteig bis Hilchenbach bei Siegen. 250km / 4800Hm. Sind Mittwoch oder Donnerstag wieder daheim.

Man sieht sich


----------



## commencal blanc (13. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verabschiede mich schon mal. Bin ab Montag mit Meik mal kurz in Bielefeld. Fahren dann mit dem MTB über Toutoburger Wald, Eggegebirge und dem Rothaarsteig bis Hilchenbach bei Siegen. 250km / 4800Hm. Sind Mittwoch oder Donnerstag wieder daheim.
> 
> Man sieht sich




Hey, das hört sich nach ner schönen Runde an.
Wir wollte heute morgen um 9 Uhr zu einer schönen großen Eifeltour starten...
Um 10:30 Uhr gings dann doch erst los... Kurz hinter Schevenhütte haben wir uns dann doch mal untergestellt. KLASSE dieser Regen.
Sind dann zurück und haben die Zeit zum Autopolieren genutzt...
Dann kam natürlich die Sonne  

Also, spontan eine Runde laufen. 10km sollten es sein.
Bei km 4 begann es zu hageln -  
Irgendwer mag mich nicht 
Sind dann nach 2 minuten Pause bis Hagelende weitegelaufen,
aber echt ein schöner Apriltag so im Mai. 


Gruß
Patrick


----------



## RS-Hunter (14. Mai 2006)

@Patrick: da scheinen wir gestern mehr Glück gehabt zu haben.  


Nach den etwas zähen "Überredungskünsten" haben wir uns recht sponten an der Star-Tanke getroffen. Cheng, HolyBen, MTBScout und ich. Es sollte eine lockere Strassenrunde werden. So kamen auch alle, bis auf MTBScout mit den "Strassenrädern".

Unsere Runde war: Dürwiß - Eschweiler - Nothberg - Hamisch - Gressenich - Schevenhütte - Gürzenich - Hoven - Pier - Lucherberg - Weisweiler - Dürwiß

Vereinzelt konnte aber das lockere Tempo nicht gehalten werden. Besonders Bernd mit seinem Semi-Renner konnte die Anstiege nur im Eiltempo erklimmen. Hinter Gürzenich hielt uns alle aber nichts mehr von den Vorsätzen ab. Zügig mit wechselnder Führungsarbeit rollte der kleine Tross bis Dürwiß.

Am Ende standen rund 46-48 km bei einem Schnitt von rund 26 km/h zu Buche. Und das beste, die Sonne hat geschienen!

@XCRacer / Meik: viel Spass, schöne Trails und gutes Wetter.  
Ich bin mal wieder etwas neidig.  

Dafür hab' ich die FBS schon geschafft ...  

Grüße
Georg


----------



## PacMan (14. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ab Montag mit Meik mal kurz in Bielefeld.


Jaja, "Bielefeld"... wer's glaubt...  
Ich wünsch euch aber trotzdem viel Spass bei der Tour!


----------



## HolyBen (14. Mai 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, "Bielefeld"... wer's glaubt...



Bielefeld... gesehen hab ichs auch noch nicht, doch gibt es hier Menschen, die meinen, es existiert.


----------



## PacMan (14. Mai 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Bielefeld... gesehen hab ichs auch noch nicht, doch gibt es hier Menschen, die meinen, es existiert.


Ich find's sehr witzig, wie energisch und ernsthaft dieser Mensch der Verschwörungs-Theorie entgegentritt! Da bekommt man als Theorie-Verfechter schon fast ein schlechtes Gewissen... Er muss einer von IHNEN sein! 

Mal zurück zum Thema (Mountainbiking): Hab mich für die Feierabend-Runde am Dienstag eingetragen. 
@Thorsten: Ich würde dann wahrscheinlich direkt von der Arbeit kommen. Kann ich dann meinen Rucksack solange bei dir deponieren? Dann müsste ich vorher nicht zuhause vorbei fahren.


----------



## Cheng (14. Mai 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> I
> @Thorsten: Ich würde dann wahrscheinlich direkt von der Arbeit kommen. Kann ich dann meinen Rucksack solange bei dir deponieren? Dann müsste ich vorher nicht zuhause vorbei fahren.



Das muss ich mir noch gut überlegen! Werde Dich aber zeitnah kontaktieren!


----------



## talybont (14. Mai 2006)

Hi,

habe nun die erste vier richtigen Touren hier unten gefahren, davon je zwei in der Pfalz und zwei im Odenwald. Während der Odenwald noch irgendwo an die Eifel erinnern kann (mit deutlich mehr Höhenunterschied), ist die Pfalz eine Sache für sich. Hammergenial!!! Danach hat man keine Lust mehr auf Eifel. Wenn mann will, kann man fast nur Trails fahren, von flach und schell bis steil und ruppig, rauf und runter. In meiner Rankingliste steht derzeit ein nun ein neues Revier vorne.

bis demnächst (vermutlich Juni),

Armin


----------



## PacMan (16. Mai 2006)

So, mein Rad steht gerade bei mir im Büro! Bin also für 'ne Feierabendrunde bereit. Scheint allerdings eine etwas einsame Runde zu werden... Was ist denn los mit euch allen?


----------



## GeJott (16. Mai 2006)

@Pacman und auch alle anderen:

Da werden sie geholfen !! 

Treffpunkte unterwegs können eingerichtet werden.

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBScout (16. Mai 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> ...Scheint allerdings eine etwas einsame Runde zu werden... Was ist denn los mit euch allen?...


Wieviel müssen denn mitfahren, damit du dich nicht einsam fühlst  

Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich mitfahre, wenn dann ohne Eintrag ins LMB da ich noch im Westerwald weile und unter Umständen nicht rechzeitig zurück bin.

Marcel.


----------



## PacMan (16. Mai 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Da werden sie geholfen !!


Leider schaffe ich es nicht bis 18:00 nach Mausbach.

@Marcel: Je mehr Leute meinen neuen Dämpfer bewundern, umso besser!


----------



## GeJott (16. Mai 2006)

@ Pascal
Vieleicht können wir dich ja unterwegs irgendwo aufgabeln. Denke, wir werden irgendwo im Hürtgenwald - WBTS usw unterwegs sein. Kannst ja mal überlegen. Schaue gegen 17:30 -17:45 nochmal hier rein.

Gerd


----------



## PacMan (16. Mai 2006)

So, ich fahr gleich von der Arbeit los. Werde mir unterwegs noch was zu essen jagen und bin dann gleich (hoffentlich pünktlich) bei dir, Thorsten.
Bin auf'm Handy erreichbar!


----------



## HolyBen (17. Mai 2006)

Leider war ich gestern beruflich unterwegs,so dass ich nicht mitfahren konnte.  

Gibt es nix zu berichten


----------



## PacMan (17. Mai 2006)

War gestern schon so spät und ich brauch doch meinen Schönheitsschlaf...  
Kurzer Bericht zur ersten Omerbach-Feierabendtour 2006:

Die beiden Workaholics Thorsten und Pascal trafen sich um 18:30 Uhr (naja, kurz nach 18:30 Uhr - da Pascal mal wieder etwas zu spät kam) vor dem "Chez Toto". Nachdem Pascals Rucksack in Thorstens Garage zwischengelagert war, konnte es losgehen.
(So, jetzt weiter in der "ich"-Perspektive...)
Es ging über Hücheln, Bovenburger Wald, Schleicherwald, Laufenburger Wald, Richtung Langerwehe/Jüngersdorf. Dort suchten wir zunächst diesen Trail, der am Waldrand Richtung Merode entlangführt. Stattdessen fanden wir eine brandneue Waldautobahn. Die verliessen wir natürlich möglichst schnell wieder und fanden kurz darauf den gesuchten Trail. Wo es anschliessend weiterging, kann ich nicht genau beschreiben. Am Ende kamen wir aber wieder unterhalb des Rennweg-Parkplatzes aus und rollten Richtung Gressenich. Wir nahmen noch diesen schönen Downhill mit den ganzen Querrillen mit. Thorsten fuhr ihn ziemlich zügig runter - ob er das tat *obwohl* oder *weil* er mit der Sonnenbrille kaum noch was sehen konnte (es wurde schon dunkel), kann ich nicht beurteilen. 
An der Hundeschule vorbei ging es den Berg hoch Richtung Hamich. Dort wollte Thorsten mal zeigen, dass sich das Training für die Saarschleife ausgezahlt hat. Im Renntempo raste er den Berg hoch und ich hechelte hinterher. Auf dem Weg zu meiner Arbeit gibt's nunmal keine Berge...  
Zum Abschluss durchquerten wir nochmal den dunklen Korkus, wo ich meine Vorteile wieder ganz klar auspielen konnte: ich trug eine Brille mit klaren Gläsern - Thorsten eine Sonnenbrille! 

In Summe waren es ca. 35km. Mehr Daten kann ich nicht liefern, da ich meinen Tacho nicht zurückgestellt hatte, und mein Arbeits-Weg daher mitgerechnet wurde.
Mein Dämpfer funktioniert super!


----------



## Cheng (17. Mai 2006)

Guter Bericht Pascal.

Es bleibt zu schreiben das es doch eine sehr triallastige Tour war und deshalb sind nur 35km zusammen gekommen! Auf der Suche des Trials in der Nähe von Merode hat uns eine neu WAB (ca. 4m breit) in der Höhe des Neubaugebiet Jüngersdorf durcheinander gebracht.

Die gestrige Tour würde sich eventuell auch als Vatertagstour anbieten, der Rückweg wird dann aber über die Laufenburg führen, dort können wir dann die erste Hopfenkaltschale des Tages geniessen bevor es dann nach Nothberg geht!

Hier geht`s zum Termin für Vatertag!


----------



## talybont (17. Mai 2006)

Hi Jungens,

lasst Euch für Vatertag mal was einfallen, da ist der Commander wieder im Lande   

mfg,
Armin


----------



## rpo35 (17. Mai 2006)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jungens,
> 
> lasst Euch für Vatertag mal was einfallen, da ist der Commander wieder im Lande
> 
> ...


Schaffst Du Dir bis dahin noch schnell ein Kind an ?...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (17. Mai 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Die gestrige Tour würde sich eventuell auch als Vatertagstour anbieten, der Rückweg wird dann aber über die Laufenburg führen, dort können wir dann die erste Hopfenkaltschale des Tages geniessen bevor es dann nach Nothberg geht!
> 
> Hier geht`s zum Termin für Vatertag!


wieder einen Tick zu spät 
meinst Du nicht, dass die Runde was kurz ist? Wäre doch mal die Gelegenheit für eine 6h Runde oder so ähnlich.

Wie wäre es am gleichen Wochenende mit einer Tour in die Brunnsumer Heide (entweder von Eschweiler aus: ca. 80 km oder von Herzogenrath aus: ca. 40 km)?

mfg,
Armin


----------



## talybont (17. Mai 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Schaffst Du Dir bis dahn noch schnell ein Kind an ?...


woher willst Du wissen, dass ich noch keines hab?


----------



## rpo35 (17. Mai 2006)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> woher willst Du wissen, dass ich noch keines hab?


hab ich im Pipi...


----------



## Cheng (17. Mai 2006)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> wieder einen Tick zu spät
> meinst Du nicht, dass die Runde was kurz ist? Wäre doch mal die Gelegenheit für eine 6h Runde oder so ähnlich.



Die Vatertagstour ist ein Ritual der alten Omerbacher, das machen wir seit über 10 Jahren, an diesem Tag fahren Kumpels mit die leider nur noch einmal (Vatertag) im Jahr fahren. Es geht hier rein um die Gaudi, natürlich für jedermann! 



			
				talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es am gleichen Wochenende mit einer Tour in die Brunnsumer Heide (entweder von Eschweiler aus: ca. 80 km oder von Herzogenrath aus: ca. 40 km)?
> 
> mfg,
> Armin



Am Samstag danach gerne, natürlich ab Eschweiler, stell einen Termin rein und ich werde mich eintragen!


----------



## RS-Hunter (17. Mai 2006)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> wieder einen Tick zu spät
> meinst Du nicht, dass die Runde was kurz ist? Wäre doch mal die Gelegenheit für eine 6h Runde oder so ähnlich.
> 
> Wie wäre es am gleichen Wochenende mit einer Tour in die Brunnsumer Heide (entweder von Eschweiler aus: ca. 80 km oder von Herzogenrath aus: ca. 40 km)?
> ...



Hallo Armin,

hättest Du das mal vorher gelesen, dann hättest Du nicht eine solche Bemerkung machen brauchen.  

Als Erweiterung könnte ich mir jedoch eine Vortour vorstellen. Da wir uns erst gegen 12:00 Uhr mit den restlichen Helden treffen wollen. Haben wir in Jahren vorher auch schon mal gemacht. Dann bist Du auch ausgelastet.  

Samstag in die Brunsumer-Heide wär nicht schlecht.

Grüsse
Georg


----------



## GeJott (18. Mai 2006)

@ MTBScout:

Du bist gestern bei mir zu Hause 2 m an mir vorbei gefahren. Habe erfolglos versucht Dich mittels Rufzeichen zu grüßen !

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (18. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen

habe gestern auf meiner Feierabendtour eine Gruppe Muffelwild in Höhe Raffelsbrand auf der Talsperrenseite gesehen , wußte garnicht das es dieses Wild in dieser Gegend freilebend gibt.

Muß nächste Woche auf Nacht arbeiten,aber erst ab Mittwoch ( sehr wahrscheinlich).

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Cheng (18. Mai 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen
> 
> 
> Muß nächste Woche auf Nacht arbeiten,aber erst ab Mittwoch ( sehr wahrscheinlich).
> ...



Wie sieht es denn dann am Dienstag zur Feierabendrunde aus?


----------



## XCRacer (18. Mai 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> ...eine Gruppe Muffelwild...


Die Herde ist mir auch schon mal begegnet. Das war im Hürtgenwald in der Nähe der roten Wehe.

@Cheng: Nächste Woche habe ich ebenfalls Nachtschicht. Kann daher jetzt noch nix zu der Feierabendtour sagen. Bin aber am jetzigen Samstag zu Schandtaten bereit. Aber nix wildes, denn Sonntag bin ich beim Rennen in Grafschaft (NRW-Cup). Muß mich was schonen


----------



## Cheng (18. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> @Cheng: Nächste Woche habe ich ebenfalls Nachtschicht. Kann daher jetzt noch nix zu der Feierabendtour sagen.



Auch am Donnerstag, oder hast Du auch Feiertag?



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bin aber am jetzigen Samstag zu Schandtaten bereit. Aber nix wildes, denn Sonntag bin ich beim Rennen in Grafschaft (NRW-Cup). Muß mich was schonen



Für Samstag mache ich noch keinen Termin, ich weiss noch nicht ob ich fahren kann, leichte Gesäßprobleme! 
Es kann aber gerne jemand anders einen Termin einstellen, wenn ich fahre trage ich mich ein!


----------



## XCRacer (18. Mai 2006)

Ich komme Donnerstag morgens aus der Nachtschicht. Bin so ab Mittag einsatzbereit.


----------



## Cheng (18. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme Donnerstag morgens aus der Nachtschicht. Bin so ab Mittag einsatzbereit.



Ich habe die Tour für 12:00 Uhr angesetzt, das es eine kurze lockere Runde wird gehe ich davon aus das das für Dich kein Problem sein sollte.

@Alle Massen die sich noch nicht eingetragen haben, der Treffpunkt ist am Donnerstag nicht am Omerbach sondern auf der Inde-Brücke Südstr. nähe Driesch!


----------



## kurzer37 (19. Mai 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es denn dann am Dienstag zur Feierabendrunde aus?




@Thorsten
falls das Wetter mitspielt werde Ich mitfahren.

Gruß
Kurzer37
Michael


----------



## MTBScout (19. Mai 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> @ MTBScout:
> 
> Du bist gestern bei mir zu Hause 2 m an mir vorbei gefahren. Habe erfolglos versucht Dich mittels Rufzeichen zu grüßen !
> 
> Gerd



Bin gestern mit Musik-Im-Ohr gefahren. Da bekomm ich nicht mehr viel von der Umwelt mit  
Beim nächsten mal schmeiß mit dem was du gerade zur Verfügung hast 
Müst ich nur noch wissen wo die 2m gewesen sind. 
Beim nächsten mal mach ich die Augen etwas weiter auf  
Marcel


----------



## PacMan (19. Mai 2006)

Die Wetter-Aussichten für morgen sind ja recht bescheiden.  Ich stelle mich mal auf einen gemütlichen Nachmittag auf dem Sofa ein...  
Sollte plötzlicherweise aber morgen die Sonne scheinen (und es auch eine zeitlang so bleiben könnte), dann bin ich noch für 'ne spontane Tour zu haben.
Ansonsten bis Dienstag zur Feierabendrunde...


----------



## GeJott (19. Mai 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Beim nächsten mal schmeiß mit dem was du gerade zur Verfügung hast



Glaube, das wäre Dir nicht wirklich bekommen ! 



			
				MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Müst ich nur noch wissen wo die 2m gewesen sind.



das war hier:




Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (19. Mai 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Glaube, das wäre Dir nicht wirklich bekommen ! ...


Auch wenn Du kein Omerbacher bist; ich könnt schwören, Du hattest ein Kölsch in der Hand


----------



## GeJott (20. Mai 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn Du kein Omerbacher bist; ich könnt schwören, Du hattest ein Kölsch in der Hand



Ich Kölsch ? :kotz: Das geht nur im Früh in Kölle !  
Und die Flasche Bitburger wäre zum Schmeißen zu schade gewesen. 

Gerd


----------



## talybont (20. Mai 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Als Erweiterung könnte ich mir jedoch eine Vortour vorstellen. Da wir uns erst gegen 12:00 Uhr mit den restlichen Helden treffen wollen. Haben wir in Jahren vorher auch schon mal gemacht. Dann bist Du auch ausgelastet.
> 
> Samstag in die Brunsumer-Heide wär nicht schlecht.
> 
> ...


Hi,
trage für  kommenden samstag eine tour durch die brussumer heide ein!!!!

mfg,
Armin


----------



## talybont (20. Mai 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2492
hier gehts zur Achterbahn!


----------



## kurzer37 (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo die Gemeinde

werde oder möchte heute gegen 15.00 Uhr eine drehen ca. 2 Std. falls jemand interesse hat bitte melden.Tel. 0160-97721676
Komme natürlich auch bis Eschweiler. 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## mcmarki (21. Mai 2006)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2492
> hier gehts zur Achterbahn!



Hi Armin,

würdet Ihr ggf. Würselen streifen? - dann könnte ich mich ab da einklinken.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## talybont (21. Mai 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Armin,
> 
> würdet Ihr ggf. Würselen streifen? - dann könnte ich mich ab da einklinken.
> 
> ...


klar, wir kratzen Würseln von Broichweiden bis Bardenberg an ;-)


----------



## Cheng (21. Mai 2006)

Stimmt bei mir was nicht, oder sind die Ombas plötzlich fies auf Bier.   

Hier noch einmal der Termin für die Vatertagsrunde.

Wem die reine Runde zu wenig ist bietet Georg eine sogenannte Vortour an, damit die Mitstreiter auch ausgelastet sind! Wenn das Wetter passt werde ich eventuell auch früher starten um die Streckenverhältnisse abzuchecken!
Also schnell eintragen oder eine entsprechend gute Entschuldigung einfallen lassen, sonst nenne ich Namen!


----------



## kurzer37 (21. Mai 2006)

Hy Cheng
was ist den für Dienstag geplant? 
Die Wettervorhersage ist ja bescheiden und Heute wollte ja auch keiner von Euch fahren , bin also wieder allein unterwegs gewesen.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (21. Mai 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Cheng
> was ist den für Dienstag geplant?
> Die Wettervorhersage ist ja bescheiden
> 
> ...



abwarten! mehr geht im Moment leider nicht!


----------



## XCRacer (21. Mai 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...oder eine entsprechend gute Entschuldigung


Ich habe mich kurzfristig zum www.tune-frm-cup.de überreden lassen. Sorry


----------



## HolyBen (21. Mai 2006)

Da ich Mittwoch nach Willingen reise, bin ich weder Vatertag, noch am Wochenende dabei.

Sollte am Dienstag das Wetter eine Runde zulassen, fahre ich mit.  

Grüüüüße
Bernd


----------



## Cheng (21. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich kurzfristig zum www.tune-frm-cup.de überreden lassen. Sorry



Habe ich mir fast gedacht das Dir eine 3 stündige Tour in Deinem Alter zuviel sind, in Altenberg brauchst Du ja nur 45min. zu fahren!


----------



## XCRacer (21. Mai 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich mir fast gedacht das Dir eine 3 stündige Tour in Deinem Alter zuviel sind, in Altenberg brauchst Du ja nur 45min. zu fahren!


Ähem! 50 Minuten, bitte! 

Ich brauche zur Zeit ein bisschen Laktat undAdrenalin. Der Mensch lebt ja nicht vom Alkohol alleine


----------



## Cheng (21. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Der Mensch lebt ja nicht vom Alkohol alleine



sind Ombas Menschen? Der kann das! 

Trotzdem viel Spass und Glück, heute war ja auch schon klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo 
kommt mal in den Chat.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## PacMan (22. Mai 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Also schnell eintragen oder eine entsprechend gute Entschuldigung einfallen lassen, sonst nenne ich Namen!


 Mist, ich wurde erwischt! Und ich hab auch (noch) keine Ausr... äh Entschuldigung. Hängt bei mir einfach vom Wetter ab.
Zu Morgen kann ich auch noch nix genaues sagen. Für heute war ja eigentlich Regen vorhergesagt, aber bis jetzt bliebs ja eigentlich trocken (von heute morgen abgesehen). Für morgen sind die Aussichten vorsichtig besser. Ich werde vermutlich mit dem guten Rad zur Arbeit fahren und mich dann Nachmittags spontan entscheiden.


----------



## talybont (22. Mai 2006)

Hi Thorsten,

brauche ich auch eine Ausrede?  Ich werde vorraussichtlich die Strecke für Samstag einmal checken. Möglicherweise lassen sich noch ein paar Hindernisse entfernen. Außerdem war ich über einhalbes Jahr nicht mehr da. Da will ich erst mal nach dem rechten sehen, bevor ich Euch dort hin lotse. Und ein kleiner Vorteil kann auch nie schaden .

@Markus: Am besten gabeln wir dich in Bardenberg in der Nähe der Flitsche auf. Um die Anfahr möglichst kurz zu halten, kommen wir auf dem Radweg von Broichweiden her. Es sei denn, Du hast einen Alternativvorschlag.

Wollte dann in Herzogenrath-Zentrum über den Markt, unter der Bahn durch nach Haanrade und weiter richtung Schaesberg. Fahrzeit von Eschweiler bis auf den Trail gut eine Stunde (ca. 22 km). Zurück können wir dann noch durch Broichbachtal und durch die Alsdorfer Pampa fahren, wenn es gewünscht wird.
Die grosse Runde in der Heide misst ziemlich genau 40 km mit etwa 320 hm. Davon sind etwa 50-60% Trail (fast wie in der Pfalz, nur feuchter). Nur gut 10% gehen über Asphalt (Landgraaf Nieuwenhagen und Schaesberg) als Verbinder. Der Rest ist Feldweg. Generell lässt sich die Bodenbeschaffenheit in zwei Bereiche teilen: trocken und sandig zwischen Brunssum und Ubach over Worms, Waldboden mit feuchten Passagen auf dem restlichen Teil, eher feucht rund um die Skihalle. Ob Schutzbleche Sinn machen, muss jeder selbst wissen.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## XCRacer (22. Mai 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte am Dienstag das Wetter eine Runde zulassen, fahre ich mit.


 Dito! Hab ja mal wieder frei


----------



## Cheng (22. Mai 2006)

Jetzt hoffe ich nur das ich morgen auf einem Sattel sitzen kann!


----------



## XCRacer (22. Mai 2006)

Wieso?

...Hast du einen Freund?


----------



## Cheng (22. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso?
> 
> ...Hast du einen Freund?



So kann man es auch sehen, leider werde ich ihn im Moment nicht los! 

Den Rest erfahrt Ihr im Forum für P..logie!


----------



## HolyBen (22. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso?
> 
> ...Hast du einen Freund?


----------



## XCRacer (22. Mai 2006)

Wolf >> Apotheke >> Mirfulan-Salbe >> hilft !


----------



## kurzer37 (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo Ombas 
kommt mal in den Chat.

Gruß
Kurzer37
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (22. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wolf >> Apotheke >> Mirfulan-Salbe >> hilft !



Mit Tieren habe ich nichts am Hut!


----------



## rpo35 (22. Mai 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Tieren habe ich nichts am Hut!


Aber scheinbar an der Backe...


----------



## kurzer37 (23. Mai 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber scheinbar an der Backe...



@Ralph 
du bist ein alter Hetzbruder,aber das geht dem Cheng bestimmt am A.... vorbei  .

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## PacMan (23. Mai 2006)

Tja, das Wetter kann sich ja mal wieder nicht entscheiden.
Mir egal. Ich bin flexibel. Bin mit dem Rad auf der Arbeit und kann dann jederzeit spontan zu 'ner Feierabendrunde aufbrechen.
Wie schaut's bei euch aus?


----------



## MTBScout (23. Mai 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, das Wetter kann sich ja mal wieder nicht entscheiden.
> Mir egal. Ich bin flexibel. Bin mit dem Rad auf der Arbeit und kann dann jederzeit spontan zu 'ner Feierabendrunde aufbrechen.
> Wie schaut's bei euch aus?



So spontan bin ich heute leider nicht. Versauere zur Zeit im Sauerland... Aber was ich gehört habe, soll es heute Nachmittag aufwärts gehen mit dem Wetter. Wünsch euch ne schöne Feierabend-Runde.

@Thorsten: Wird morgen auch bei schlechtem Wetter gegrillt?


Noch mal @Pascal: Wer hat sich denn bisher schon alles auf dein Stellenangebot beworben?  
"Aktmodel-Bewerbungen eek bitte per E-Mail am besten mit Bild an [email protected]".
Nur rein aus Intersse halber


----------



## kurzer37 (23. Mai 2006)

soll es heute Nachmittag aufwärts gehen mit dem Wetter

stimmt kann Ich schon bestätigen, es regnet jetzt bei Sonnenschein und etwas wärmer 

hoffe es setzt sich jetzt die Sonne endlich durch , wollte auch mal mitfahren als Anhängsel  (Tempobremse) quasi.

Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## HolyBen (23. Mai 2006)

So, ich hab Feierabend und warte auf die Runde !  ​


----------



## PacMan (23. Mai 2006)

Denke auch, dass wir fahren können!
Das Satellitenbild lässt auf Sonnenschein hoffen!
Fährt Thorsten jetzt mit? Bleibts bei dem Treffpunkt? Ich muss nur irgendwo meinen Rucksack lagern können!


----------



## HolyBen (23. Mai 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Denke auch, dass wir fahren können!
> Das Satellitenbild lässt auf Sonnenschein hoffen!
> Fährt Thorsten jetzt mit? Bleibts bei dem Treffpunkt? Ich muss nur irgendwo meinen Rucksack lagern können!



Welcher Treffpunkt und welche Uhrzeit ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (23. Mai 2006)

Hallo Jungs

habe soeben mit Thorsten per Telefon gesprochen. Thorsten darf heute nicht fahren und bei dem Regen der jetzt schon wieder hier losgeht habe Ich auch keinen Bock. 
Werde dann nächste Woche Dienstag mitfahren.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## PacMan (23. Mai 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Welcher Treffpunkt und welche Uhrzeit ??


Dieser hier!

Hier ziehen gerade auch wieder dunkle Wolken durch... Aber ich glaube an das Satellitenbild!  
Ich mach gleich Feierabend und könnte gegen 18:30 an einem beliebigen Treffpunkt in Eschweiler sein. Im Zweifelsfall am Hauptbahnhof - dann kann ich meinen Rucksack vorher noch nach Hause bringen...
Also, wer fährt mit?


----------



## HolyBen (23. Mai 2006)

Dann lassen wir es halt, sehr vertrauenerweckend sieht es hier auch nicht aus.


----------



## commencal blanc (23. Mai 2006)

Das Wetter ist absolut besch.... eiden.  

Ich werde wohl eine Regenpause zum Laufen abwarten.

Wo ist der Sommer ?


----------



## PacMan (23. Mai 2006)

OK, fahr jetzt nach Hause. Falls es bis dahin wieder sonnig ist, dreh ich direkt noch 'ne Runde durch den Stadtwald.
Falls jemand mitkommen möchte, erreicht man mich auf dem Handy... (Will meine Nr nicht hier reinstellen, aber ich denke, die meisten haben sie)


----------



## PacMan (23. Mai 2006)

Mensch ist das kalt! War mir im Büro gar nicht aufgefallen.  Aber auf dem Heimweg ist mir dann doch sämtliche Lust vergangen, mich durch den Schlamm zu wühlen.  
Also bis zum nächsten Mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (23. Mai 2006)

Morgen, Mittwoch, leichte MTB-Tour ab Gressenich zum Kammerbusch / Schleicherwald bei Langerwehe mit XCRacer und kurzer37. Wer mitfahren möchte, sollte um 10Uhr am REWE-Markt in Gressenich sein. Alternativ 9:30Uhr Dürwiß Startanke, aber nur mit Voranmeldung!

Grüüüße XCR


----------



## Cheng (23. Mai 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> @Thorsten: Wird morgen auch bei schlechtem Wetter gegrillt?
> :



Nein, wir setzen uns aber trotzdem zu einem gemütlichen Bier zusammen!


----------



## XCRacer (23. Mai 2006)

Schaut mal auf unserer Heimseite unter 'Vorschau'. Da habe ich einiges zum Eifelcross nächsten Monat geschrieben.


----------



## rpo35 (23. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...zum Eifelcross nächsten Monat...


Schade, wäre echt gerne dabei gewesen, aber Einruhr habe ich schon im letzten Jahr verpasst...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (24. Mai 2006)

Einruhr ist auch nächstes Jahr wieder!


----------



## XCRacer (24. Mai 2006)

Wir fahren Sonntags durch Einruhr


----------



## mcmarki (24. Mai 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, wir setzen uns aber trotzdem zu einem gemütlichen Bier zusammen!



wann ist das happening? darf ich auch mitmachen  ? und wenn ja ? was sollte ich noch mitbringen?


----------



## XCRacer (24. Mai 2006)

Also Kurzer: Wetter scheint ja mitzuspielen. Ich habe vorhin eine Runde fürs GPS zusammen gebastelt. Von Gressenich bis Gressenich 22km und 200Hm. Highlights sind Blauer See im Bovenberger Wald, Burg Holzheim,  Schleicherwald, Kammerbusch, Schöne Aussicht bei Langerwehe, Orchelsweiher und Wenauer Höfchen.

Bis gleich, XCR


----------



## kurzer37 (24. Mai 2006)

Moin,Moin XCR 

habe mich schon warm gelaufen und werde mich mich gleich auf mein 
Pferd schwingen , es können auch ein paar Km mehr sein .

Bis gleich 
Kurzer37


----------



## MTBScout (24. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wir fahren Sonntags durch Einruhr



Gute Tips für die Fahrt  , weitere Insider-Info's gibt es ja dann hoffentlich noch bei den Samstag-Omba-Touren.

Nur eins hat mich stutzig gemacht..."- zwei Unterhosen" für 4 Tage. Ist das nicht ein wenig zu viel des Guten  
Vorschlag: Tauschbörse, kann man wenigstens sagen das man jede persönlich nur einmal getragen hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBScout (24. Mai 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> wann ist das happening? darf ich auch mitmachen  ? und wenn ja ? was sollte ich noch mitbringen?



Bin zwar nicht der Gastgeber, aber da heute offizielle Trikot-Ausgabe ist .
Ich mein, ich hab noch was von 18:30 im Ohr, und ggf. wird bei einigermaßem Wetter auch gegrillt (wenn ja, Selbstversorgung was Fleischhaltige Produkte betrifft). Ich denke mal das Thorsten gegen Nachmittag noch mal einen kurzen Beitrag posten wird ob das Wetter Grilltauglich ist oder nicht.

Bis heute Abend dann.

P.S. Ob grillen oder nicht, Ich bring trotzdem "etwas" Brot mit 
Mit ausrechend Wasser ist das doch dann schon eine vollwertige Mahlzeit.


----------



## XCRacer (24. Mai 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Mit ausrechend Wasser ist das doch dann schon eine vollwertige Mahlzeit.


Ich bringe das "Wasser" mit 

Wir sehen uns heut' abend *freu*


----------



## PacMan (24. Mai 2006)

Ich werde heute abend noch ein paar Sachen erledigen müssen. Kann vermutlich erst so gegen 20:00 Uhr bei euch auftauchen. Ich ruf dich, Thorsten, heute abend noch mal an...


----------



## kurzer37 (24. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bringe das "Wasser" mit
> 
> Wir sehen uns heut' abend *freu*



Hy Rene 
was machst du schon zu Hause , kannst du fliegen  ?
Bin soeben von unserer Tour zurück gekommen und lebe noch . Trotz des Windes der mich zwischen Mausbach und Gressenich und am Jägerhaus  fast vom Rad geblasen hat.
Alles in allem eine super Tour : 71km bei 4Std. Fahrzeit und mal wieder eine neue und alte Ecken kennengelernt. Und das erste mal über 70km gefahren.
Bilder von mir gibt es nach dem Essen und Duschen . Falls ihr nichts dagegen habt werde Ich mein Trikot heute Abend auch kurz ( wie mein Name schon sagt)abholen.

Gruß
Kurzer 37


----------



## XCRacer (24. Mai 2006)

Da hast du noch richtig Kilometer gemacht 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von mir. Die Tour war wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## kurzer37 (24. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast du noch richtig Kilometer gemacht
> 
> Jo
> bin von Gressenich über Mausbach bis Vicht dann am Vichterlandhaus in den Wald ,dort über Kartoffelbaum, Pilgerdenkmal,Jägerhaus bis kurz vor die  Hahnerstrasse und dann über Zweifallerschneise bis  zum Zweifallerkreuz nach Hause habe als Beweis auch Fotos gemacht.
> ...


----------



## Cheng (24. Mai 2006)

@mcmarci: natürlich darfst Du auch kommen!

@ All. aufgrund der Beständigkeit des unbeständigen Wetters habe ich mich vom grillen verabschiedet. Es gibt Nudel- und Kartoffelsalat, dazu werden Bockwürste und Massen von Marcels Brot gereicht! Das ganze können wir dann im Chez Toto durchführen. Georg kommt auch, wir könnten noch was zum Knabbern für danach gebrauchen. Bier ist vorhanden.
Wenn beim klingeln niemand aufmacht geht es über den Dienstboteneingang durch den Keller.
Treffpunkt ab 19:00Uhr

Ich habe gehört die Trikots sollen da sein, leider habe ich die selbst noch nicht gesehen, da meine Frau mit dem Paket noch unterwegs ist!


----------



## Cheng (24. Mai 2006)

Geil!!!!!!!!!!

mehr heute abend


----------



## Cheng (24. Mai 2006)

Tatatataaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
jetzt wird das Geheimnis gelüftet, na was sagt Ihr denn dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (24. Mai 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Nur eins hat mich stutzig gemacht..."- zwei Unterhosen" für 4 Tage. Ist das nicht ein wenig zu viel des Guten


 Es hat ein Update statt gefunden 

Bis geleisch, Männers!

Edit: GOILE KLAMMOTTEN


----------



## kurzer37 (24. Mai 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Tatatataaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> jetzt wird das Geheimnis gelüftet, na was sagt Ihr denn dazu
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## XCRacer (25. Mai 2006)

Hast du die Pumpe gefunden? - Hätten wir ja gestern auch drauf kommen können, das da eventuell was raus gefallen ist...


----------



## Cheng (25. Mai 2006)

Habe unseren Termin aufgrund des Wetters gstrichen.

Wir treffen uns jetzt direkt ab 13:00Uhr in Nothberg um ein Glas zu trinken! 

War übrigens ein schöner Abend gestern, wo blieb der Kurze, halbe nacht nach der Pumpe gesucht?

@mcmarci und RSH: habt Ihr auch brav in den Trikots geschlafen?


----------



## PacMan (25. Mai 2006)

Ich fahr gleich nicht mit. Ich wünsch euch aber 'ne schöne, trockene Tour!
*Edit* Hat sich ja wunderbar mit Thorstens Absage überschnitten...  Na denn: Prost!


----------



## kurzer37 (25. Mai 2006)

War übrigens ein schöner Abend gestern, wo blieb der Kurze, halbe nacht nach der Pumpe gesucht?

Asche auf mein Haupt

bin mit meiner Frau noch Pumpe suchen gewesen und dann um halb Zehn erst zurück gekommen aber ohne Pumpe.
Aufgrund der langen Tour war Ich dann doch zu Müde um das Stück der Begierde ( heist auch wieder von Zweifall bis Dürwiss fahren )abzuholen aber das mache Ich in den nächsten Tagen.Das Teil ist der Wahnsinn in Tüten total Geil . Werde es wohl als Schlafhemd benutzen und nicht als Trikot und wenn ,dann nur bei trockenem Wetter 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (26. Mai 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> @mcmarci und RSH: habt Ihr auch brav in den Trikots geschlafen?



klar habe ich in dem Trikot geschlafen.. habe es jetzt sogar noch auf der Arbeit an.


----------



## talybont (26. Mai 2006)

Moin,

also bei dem Wetter in die Brunssumer Heide? Ohne mich! War heute 2h mit dem RR unterwegs und nass bis auf die Haut. Und dann 3x so lang? Wenn das morgen früh so schifft, und davon gehe ich aus, fällt die Runde ins Wasser! 
Man könnte überlegen, eine kleine Regenrunde auf der Strasse zu fahren.   Ist nicht ganz so fies!


mfg,
Armin


----------



## XCRacer (26. Mai 2006)

...oder auf Schotterwegen. Ist nicht ganz so spritzig


----------



## talybont (26. Mai 2006)

also ich werde auf jeden Fall eine Runde drehen, nur halt nicht im Gelände. Seit ein paar Runden in der Pfalz stehe ich nicht mehr auf hiesige Fangopackungen. Und hier sieht es halt derzeit aus wie in einem Moorbad!


----------



## PacMan (26. Mai 2006)

Ja, da hab ich auch keinen Bock drauf. Schade nur, weil ich mich sehr auf die Runde gefreut hatte...  
Strassenrunde ist nix für mich. Da bleib ich lieber ganz zuhause.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch mit dem Rad von der Arbeit nach Hause fahren...


----------



## Cheng (26. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...oder auf Schotterwegen. Ist nicht ganz so spritzig



Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, trotz Regen, 2 Stündchen durch den Wald zu fahren, da Jutta jetzt morgen früh schon was vor hat wäre gegen 14:00 für mich ganz ok.


----------



## mcmarki (26. Mai 2006)

wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## XCRacer (26. Mai 2006)

14 Uhr ist OK. Eventuell fahre ich ja nach Wetter schon vorher ein Ründchen.


----------



## RS-Hunter (26. Mai 2006)

Ich bin dann auch für 14:00 Uhr. Können von mir aus auch 'ne Strassenrunde drehen.

Grüsse


----------



## Cheng (26. Mai 2006)

Habe jetzt einfach mal einen Termin eingetragen.

Termin, hier!

Ob Strasse oder WAB sollte hier noch abgesprochen werden, dann weiss ich für welches Rad ich mich entscheiden muss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (26. Mai 2006)

Was soll das "ca. 2Std, w. tr. ev. l." heissen???


----------



## XCRacer (26. Mai 2006)

w. tr. ev. l. ??? Ägypten?


----------



## XCRacer (26. Mai 2006)

wenn trocken eventuell länger


----------



## Cheng (26. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> wenn trocken eventuell länger



Genau!!!!!!!!!!!

Ist doch nett oder, ausschreiben war nicht, der meckert bei mehr als 25 Zeichen!


----------



## RS-Hunter (26. Mai 2006)

ah ja ...


----------



## Cheng (27. Mai 2006)

So wie es im Moment aussieht könnte es trocken bleiben, dann gehe ich von WAB´s aus und werde gleich noch mein HT holen.
Dann bis gleich!


----------



## XCRacer (27. Mai 2006)

Hmm... das macht die Wahl der Waffen nicht gerade leichter...
Lightspeed soll sauber bleiben,
Rotwild ist etwas unpassend
...und auf dem DBR sind Semisliks...

...werde das DBR nehmen! 

Ganz interessant: http://www.xcracer.de/temp/droessiger27052006-eschweilernachrichten-lokales.jpg


----------



## RS-Hunter (27. Mai 2006)

dannn wähl ich die gleiche Waffe ...; was ist mit mcmarki??


----------



## mcmarki (27. Mai 2006)

äähmmm - ich tu mich raus,
der gestrige abend war zu anstrengend   , wenn ich mich jetzt aufs Rad setze kriege ich einen Kollaps.
Ich wünsche Euch eine gute und TROCKENE Fahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (27. Mai 2006)

soso, immer diese Alkexzesse!!!


----------



## RS-Hunter (27. Mai 2006)

Hier ein kleiner Bericht zur heutigen Tour:

Cheng, MTBScout, XCRacer und RS-Hunter traffen sich wie verabredet pünktlich um 14:00 Uhr an der Star-Tanke. Auf Grund der zu erwartenden Bodenverhältnisse sollten es heute nur WAB's sein.

Von Dürwiß über Eschweiler zum Omerbach, wo die Bauarbeiten zu unserem Clubheim mit angeschlossener Fun und Dirt Strecke beachtliche Fortschritte machen. In Hamisch zur Wenauer Mühle, durch Schevhött zur Staumauer. Von dort gings übers Gottfriedskreuz bis zum Kartoffelbaum. Die obligatorische Runde um den Kartoffelbaum und weiter Richtung Raffelsbrand. Nun gings nach Vossenack, an den Kriegsgräbern vorbei nach Hürtgen. Durch die Felder bis Großhau um dann den Rennweg zurück nach Schevhött zu nehmen. Ein wenig das Schönthal entlang, nach Heistern rauf um dann über Nothberg durch Eschweiler wieder in Dürwiß anzukommen.

Völlig Omerbach untypisch trennten wir uns unmittelbar nach der Tour, aber die verschiedensten Arten von Regen hatten ihren Anteil an unserem Äusseren getan.

In Dürwiß haben wir noch de Schützejonge beim König getroffen.

"Grön, grön, grön sind die Schützejonge schön ..."  

Alles in allem eine nasse Tour, aber schlussendlich mussten die Knochen mal wieder in Bewegung gebracht werden.

Grüße
Georg


----------



## XCRacer (27. Mai 2006)

Jau! War trotz des Regens eine feine Tour. Thorsten und ich haben die neuen Trikots eingeweiht  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich hatte übrigens 73 Kilometros auf dem Display. Bin ja vorher schon ein Ründchen gefahren. Ich hoffe, das sich das morgen in Solingen nicht rächt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy Trails, XCR


----------



## Cheng (27. Mai 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Alles in allem eine nasse Tour, aber schlussendlich mussten die Knochen mal wieder in Bewegung gebracht werden.
> 
> Grüße
> Georg



Und wo sind die Fotos? 

Übrigens hast Du vergessen das Begleitfahrzeug eines unserer Sponsoren zu erwähnen, höchstwahrscheinlich wusste der Fahrer die Strecke nicht und hat uns nicht weit begleitet!

Nachdem ich mein Rad geputzt habe, aus den nassen Klamotten gestiegen bin habe ich doch tatsächlich vergessen das obli Bier zu trinken. Das hole ich jetzt schnell nach!

Viel Glück und Spass für morgen, René!


----------



## HolyBen (28. Mai 2006)

Hallo Ombas,

nach vier Tagen Willingen *ohne Fahrrad* (nie wieder), dafür vier Tage Regen, bin ich für den Rest des Tages in Eschweiler.

Die ganze nächste Woche im Ruhrgebiet und dann endlich wieder zum Mountainbiken im Ombaland.

Die Trikots scheinen gut gelungen zu sein.  

Bis die Tage

Bernd


----------



## Cheng (28. Mai 2006)

Komm es Dir holen, bin noch bis 15:30 zu Hause!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBScout (28. Mai 2006)

Hallo Pascal,
bin ich gerade zufällig drüber gestoßen. Ist ja dein Fachgebiet  
Schöne Bilder

Marcel


----------



## PacMan (29. Mai 2006)

Apropos Fotos...
Zwei (oder drei) meiner gutaussehenden Kolleginnen würden sich bereit erklären, unser Trikot zu präsentieren!
Ich bin ab Donnerstag bei Rock am Ring. Müssen wir mal schauen, ob wir das danach kurzfristig organisiert bekommen.
Kennt von euch noch jemand ein paar potenzielle Models?


----------



## MTBScout (29. Mai 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Kennt von euch noch jemand ein paar potenzielle Models?...



Ne, aber schon ein passendes Motiv


----------



## mcmarki (29. Mai 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, aber schon ein passendes Motiv



nicht schlecht - an dem Motiv sollten wir festhalten.  
da der liebe Sponsor ab Freitag in Urlaub ist, hätte das mit dem Foto dann noch 14 Tage Zeit


----------



## PacMan (29. Mai 2006)

Hey Moment! Ich hab das meinen Kolleginnen als seriöse Produkt-Präsentation verkauft! Also benehmt euch anständig!


----------



## RS-Hunter (29. Mai 2006)

Toto und ich arbeiten auch noch an einer kleinen Trikotpräsentation.  Warten wir mal das Pfingst-WE ab.


----------



## MTBScout (29. Mai 2006)

Für dich Bernd als kleiner Anreiz und Anregung


----------



## Cheng (29. Mai 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Für dich Bernd als kleiner Anreiz und Anregung



Du bist wirklich ein wahrer Freund! 

@Qiuttungsschreiber: wenn der Sponsor am Freitag in Urlaub geht sollte es langsam mal Quittungen geben, die Kohle wird langsam knapp.
Werde Marcel heute noch eine Mail mit dem Betrag zukommen lassen, Bernd hat seine bereits schreiben lassen!
@mcmarci: bitte deshalb mit Bernd und Marcel in Kontakt treten!


----------



## XCRacer (29. Mai 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Für dich Bernd als kleiner Anreiz und Anregung


Sich irgenwo runter fallen lassen und dann 37mal überschlagen, kann der Bernd auch...


----------



## hedisch (30. Mai 2006)

Hi,

für alle, die Montag mal im Aachener Wald ne Runde drehen möchten:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2535

Treffpunktwegbeschreibung gibt´s bei Bedarf.

Gruss
hedisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (30. Mai 2006)

hedisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> für alle, die Montag mal im Aachener Wald ne Runde drehen möchten:
> 
> ...



Schade, hätte gerne mal den AC-Wald unsicher gemacht, aber leider steht die Kegeltour an!


----------



## hedisch (30. Mai 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, hätte gerne mal den AC-Wald unsicher gemacht, aber leider steht die Kegeltour an!



Nabend,

bei Euch Ombas kann man leicht den Eindruck gewinnen, dass Ihr nur deshalb regelmässig auf´s Bike steigt um die Kalorien vom Alkohol zu verbrennen. 

Gruss
hedisch


----------



## PacMan (31. Mai 2006)

hedisch schrieb:
			
		

> bei Euch Ombas kann man leicht den Eindruck gewinnen, dass Ihr nur deshalb regelmässig auf´s Bike steigt um die Kalorien vom Alkohol zu verbrennen.


Gibt es noch andere Gründe?  

Falls mich jemand vermisst: Ich bin die nächsten Tage bei Rock am Ring!


----------



## hedisch (31. Mai 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es noch andere Gründe?



Na klar doch: Sonnenschein und Wärme draussen in der Natur geniessen, nette Forstbeamte kennenlernen oder den Mitmenschen mal vorführen wofür man sein Taschengeld so ausgibt. 

Gruss
hedisch


----------



## Cheng (31. Mai 2006)

hedisch schrieb:
			
		

> Na klar doch: Sonnenschein und Wärme draussen in der Natur geniessen,


mmh, was soll ich dazu jetzt nur schreiben, hast Du die letzten drei Wochen schon einmal nach draussen gesehen?  


			
				hedisch schrieb:
			
		

> ...oder den Mitmenschen mal vorführen wofür man sein Taschengeld so ausgibt.


Du meinst wofür ich ständig auf Knien meiner Frau hinterher robbe!


----------



## kurzer37 (31. Mai 2006)

hedisch schrieb:
			
		

> Na klar doch: Sonnenschein und Wärme draussen in der Natur geniessen, nette Forstbeamte kennenlernen oder den Mitmenschen mal vorführen wofür man sein Taschengeld so ausgibt.
> 
> Gruss
> hedisch



Oder

man zeigt , was man anstelle des blauen Dunstes für tolle aktivitäten treibt . Aber das obligatorische darf doch nach der Anstrenung und Arbeit nicht fehlen, es sollen doch nicht alle Kalorien zum Teufel sein.

Gruß
Kurzer37

Der jetzt Erdinger nach der Tour trinkt aber mit Schuss


----------



## GeJott (1. Juni 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder
> .....aber mit Schuss



Dann stimmen die ganzen Drogengerüchte, welche ab und an über Zweifall verbreitet werden also doch ?


----------



## XCRacer (2. Juni 2006)

_*Morgen*
 Am Samstag ziehen dichtere Wolkenfelder durch, mitunter tropft oder regnet es geringfügig, die meiste Zeit des Tages ist es trocken. Längere freundliche Abschnitte sind eher selten dabei. Höchstwerte von 15 bis 20, oberhalb 600 Metern 12 bis 14 Grad. Schwacher Nordwestwind. _ 

Morgen Omba-Tour? 14Uhr? oder gerne auch was früher?


----------



## mcmarki (2. Juni 2006)

Jaaa bitte - will endlich wieder fahren.
am liebsten früher - je früher desto besser - meinetwegen ab 11.00 h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBScout (2. Juni 2006)

Hab mal einen Termin eingetragen. Wohin müssen wir dann morgen je nach Teilnehmer, Wetter und Zeit entscheiden. Aufgrund meines Vorhabens, veilleicht nicht alzu Trial-Lastig  

M.


----------



## HolyBen (2. Juni 2006)

Wie MMW schon sang:

Ich bin wieder hier, in meinem Revier ..........


Ich fahr natürlich mit morgen, aufgrund meines harten Wintertrainings kann ich mir den Rucksack sparen, die sieben Kilo schleppe ich an meinem Körper verteilt mit


----------



## XCRacer (2. Juni 2006)

Bin auch dabei. Aber ohne Ruck im Sack


----------



## HolyBen (3. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leuts,

endlich wieder zu Hause und mit neuem Laptop im Gepäck habe ich es endlich geschafft, die Eindrücke von Thorsten zur Saarschleife auf unserer Homepage einzustellen.

Ich als einer der "Drückeberger"   konnte mich gut in die Qualen von Thorsten versetzen und der Bericht animiert zum mitmachen.  

Grüüüüße
Bernd


----------



## mcmarki (3. Juni 2006)

gut das uns der Thorsten die nächtlichen Details aus unserer Unterkunft erspart hat - Nicht wahr René und Marcel?


----------



## MTBScout (3. Juni 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> gut das uns der Thorsten die nächtlichen Details aus unserer Unterkunft erspart hat - Nicht wahr René und Marcel?



...kein Kommentar...wie auch mit Knebel im Mund...   

Ich mach mich jetzt mit Marschgepäck auf den Weg.
Ihr braucht nicht viel zu trinken mit zu nehmen, ich hab genug dabei.
Bis gleich.

P.S. Ihr seit Luschen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (3. Juni 2006)

Bericht zur heutigen Tour auf www.omerbach.de


----------



## HolyBen (3. Juni 2006)

RENÉ !!!

Du kannst doch im Bericht nicht offenbaren, dass wir alkfreies Bier trinken. ​


----------



## XCRacer (3. Juni 2006)

Wir müssen unseren Ruf verbessern 

Noch was in eigener Sache, bzw in Sachen eurer Nerven:
Ich war vorhin im Keller, denn ich hatte keine Ruhe wegen dem Knacken!
Habe das Tretlager ausgebaut und seitlichen Druck auf dem Rahmen ausgeübt. Es knackte! Fazit: Am Tretlager liegt's schon mal nicht 
Dann habe ich den Hinterbau demontiert und festgestellt, das die Achse, die im Dämpferauge sitzt, einige zehntel Millimeter eingelaufen ist. Werde das nächste Woche reklamieren...


----------



## rpo35 (3. Juni 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...denn ich hatte keine Ruhe wegen dem Knacken!...


René, auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: Hast Du Deine 3D Ausfallenden mit ein bisschen Fett eigesetzt ? Bei mir ist seitdem Ruhe !!

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (3. Juni 2006)

Ja hatten wir ja schon drüber gesprochen. Werde das aber nochmal wiederholen. Erstmal muß die Welle neu. Das Rad hat keine 3000km gelaufen...


----------



## kurzer37 (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen

habe einen Wunden Hinter was tun ? 

Fahre in der Regel mit Unterhose was tragt ihr unter der Radhose und welche Radhosen bevozugt ihr?

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## rpo35 (4. Juni 2006)

Das hast Du jetzt in 4 Threads gepostet !? Meinst Du nicht einmal genügt ?


----------



## Cheng (5. Juni 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen
> 
> habe einen Wunden Hinter was tun ?
> 
> ...


  

Besser ist ohne!

So, Georg und ich sind auch wieder im Lande, da der Rest der Ombas einen Bike-Marathon am WE hinter sich gebracht haben, haben wir uns um die andere Omba Disziplin gekümmert, Bier, aber mit Alk.

Bisher habe ich mir noch Gedanken um meinen Rucksack für den Eifelcross gemacht, mein Superbike L wird wohl zu klein sein, habe aber noch keinen größeren, mal sehen was ich mache. Als ich aber Marcels Rucksack gesehen habe nehme ich nur mein Beautybag mit, der Rest hat ja noch bei Marcel Platz!


----------



## PacMan (5. Juni 2006)

So...
Ich bin wieder im Lande (Rock am Ring war geil!!!   ), das Wetter soll gut bleiben und ich habe Urlaub!  
Was soll ich mit der Zeit bloß anfangen? Hat jemand Vorschläge?


----------



## talybont (6. Juni 2006)

Moin Leute,

da das letzte mal quasi ins Wasser gefallen ist, wollte ich mal wieder für die Brunssumer Heide werben! Könnte nächste WE anbieten oder das verlängerte WE über Fronleichnam. Was wäre Euch genehm?
PS: Das Wetter soll ja nächste WE exorbitant werden 

mfg,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (6. Juni 2006)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leute,
> 
> da das letzte mal quasi ins Wasser gefallen ist, wollte ich mal wieder für die Brunssumer Heide werben! Könnte nächste WE anbieten oder das verlängerte WE über Fronleichnam. Was wäre Euch genehm?
> PS: Das Wetter soll ja nächste WE exorbitant werden
> ...



Hy Armin,

das verlängerte WE ist für den Eifelcross reserviert, bei mir ging es dieses WE!


----------



## hedisch (6. Juni 2006)

Morgen,

ich würde mich gern bei Euch einklinken, wenns in die Heide geht, aber den Umweg über Eschweiler mir sparen.

@talybont: Kannst Du mal die Anfahrroute posten, damit ich mal überlegen kann, wo ich am besten aus Richtung AC-City dazustosse.

Gruss
hedisch


----------



## MTBScout (6. Juni 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ... Als ich aber Marcels Rucksack gesehen habe nehme ich nur mein Beautybag mit, der Rest hat ja noch bei Marcel Platz!...


Und wenn noch jemand seine Brockhaus Enzyklopädie mitnehmen will, kein Problem. Ich kann ja dann immer noch das 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 mitnehmen.

Ich wäre auch am Samstag dabei, wenn es früh los geht...

Marcel.


----------



## MTBScout (6. Juni 2006)

... was man beim stöbern im www so alles findet...



Ab hier klicken auf eigene Gefahr...


----------



## PacMan (6. Juni 2006)

Jaaha... die 80er.. das waren noch Zeiten... 

Ob ich kommenden Samstag Zeit für 'ne Tour habe, kann ich noch nicht genau sagen. Am Sonntag steht bei uns und unseren Nachbarn Kinderkommunion an. Muss also evtl. am Samstag noch einiges vorbereiten und muss das mit unseren Nachbarn koordinieren.
An Fronleichnam breche ich ebenfalls zum Eifelcross auf...


----------



## mcmarki (6. Juni 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> ... was man beim stöbern im www so alles findet...
> 
> 
> 
> Ab hier klicken auf eigene Gefahr...



AUA! 
aber mit Alk hat er sich damals schon ausgekannt!


----------



## Cheng (6. Juni 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> ... was man beim stöbern im www so alles findet...
> 
> 
> 
> Ab hier klicken auf eigene Gefahr...








 übt sich wer mal ein großer werden will!

Also was ist jetzt mit Samstag, Termin soll Armin auf 10Uhr ansetzen!


----------



## XCRacer (6. Juni 2006)

Ich bräuchte mal von den Eifelcrossern eine Zusage, zwecks Zimmerreservierung, die ich spätestens am Montag vornehmen werde! Der Plan ist, das wir Montag uns entscheiden, ob wir fahren oder nicht. Obwohl es bei dieser Wetterlage wohl nicht in Frage gestellt wird.

Wer ist jetzt definitiv dabei?

Cheng
RS-Hunter
Pacman
HolyBen
McMarki
MTB-Scout
cyberp
XCRacer

Ist das so richtig ???

PS: Wenn ihr Zweifel habt, wegen den 220km und den ca. 4500Hm in drei Tagen, dann gäbe es noch die Option, das wir am Donnerstag schon mal so30km fahren. So bis Speicher! Vorteil wäre zB. das wir eventuell etwas günstiger unterkommen als in Trier. Nachteil ist, das wir etwas früher los sollten und das wir nicht so viel vom schönen Trier zu sehen bekommen.

Eure Meinung?


----------



## XCRacer (6. Juni 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Also was ist jetzt mit Samstag, Termin soll Armin auf 10Uhr ansetzen!


Sams wäre ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (6. Juni 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Eure Meinung?



Finde ich ganz gut die Variante, wo dachtest Du denn zu nächtigen?


----------



## XCRacer (6. Juni 2006)

In Speicher. Müssten max. 35km von Trier sein.


----------



## mcmarki (6. Juni 2006)

Bin in beiden Fällen dabei -
gute  Idee in Speicher zu übernachten - da kann man mit Sicherheit auch einen geselligen Abend verbringen.


----------



## HolyBen (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

bin sowohl Samstag als auch beim Eifelcross dabei.

Ob wir Donnerstags schon eine kleine Strecke fahren ist mir eigentlich wurscht, zum einfahren mit Rucksack und wegen der Übernachtungskosten eine gute Idee. 

Grüüüüße
Bernd


----------



## cyberp (6. Juni 2006)

Hi,

ich bin beim Eifelcross nicht dabei. Da mein Km Zähler sich dieses Jahr nocht nicht wirklich viel bewegt hat ist das leider etwas viel für mich  .

Gruß
Christian


----------



## PacMan (6. Juni 2006)

Eifelcross: Yepp, bin dabei!
Ob wir Donnerstag schon 30km fahren, oder nicht, ist mir eigentlich relativ egal. Aber die Vorteile scheinen zu überwiegen.. 

*Pro:* billiger; weniger km pro Tag
*Contra:* früher losfahren; keine Kultur-Tour durch Trier

Samstag Brunssumer Heide: Sieht so aus, als könnte ich mitfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (6. Juni 2006)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich bin beim Eifelcross nicht dabei. Da mein Km Zähler sich dieses Jahr nocht nicht wirklich viel bewegt hat ist das leider etwas viel für mich  .
> 
> ...



Das ist aber schade !  

In Deinem Alter steigt man aufs Rad und spult locker die paar km ab, die wir Opas noch schaffen !


----------



## talybont (7. Juni 2006)

Moin,

kann leider hier auf der Arbeit keinen Termin einstellen, aber merkt Euch mal vor:
*Samstag 10.03. um 10:00 Uhr bei Thorsten,
Ziel: Brunssumer Heide
Zeit: ab 6 h
Distanz: ca. 80 km
An- und Abfahrt über Radweg Eschweiler - Broichweiden - Bardenberg - Herzogenrath - Haanrade, evtl. über Broichbachtal zurück.*

Werde den Termin heute abend einstellen!

mfg,
Armin


----------



## talybont (7. Juni 2006)

Aaah, geht doch, muss nur den Benutzernamen speichern! 

Wie dem auch sei, hier könnt Ihr Euch eintragen: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2586

Bis Samstag;
Armin


----------



## MTBScout (7. Juni 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Eure Meinung?...


Ich bin natürlich auch dabei.
Und Variante 2 mit Prolog find ich auch OK.

Wenn am Samstag die meisten Eifelcrosser mitfahren, können ja dann noch weitere Details besprochen werden.

Bis Samstag...


----------



## RS-Hunter (7. Juni 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Eure Meinung?



Bin natürlich auch dabei.  

Beides hat seinen Reiz, schliesse mich der Mehrheit an.


----------



## PacMan (7. Juni 2006)

Wer hätte denn heute Nachmittag Lust und Zeit zu 'ner kleinen Runde?
Ich peile mal so 16 Uhr Startzeit und 3 Stunden Tourzeit an. Nix genaues weiss ich nicht...  Startzeit kann auch nach hinten verschoben werden.
Hier noch der offizielle Termin.


----------



## hedisch (7. Juni 2006)

Mahlzeit,

wenn das für Euch OK ist, würde ich am Samstag gern in Birk (Kreuzung B57/L223) zwischen Broichweiden und Bardenberg dazustossen.

Uhrzeit?

Strecke von Eschweiler, Jülicher Str. bis dahin ca. 12,5km.

Gruss
hedisch


----------



## HolyBen (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo Ombas,

nachdem ich die Tourbeschreibung für Samstag gelesen habe, mache ich doch einen Rückzieher wegen des hohen Singletrailanteils und meiner bekanntermaßen "ausbaufähigen" Technik.    

Wenn noch was zu bequatschen ist wegen dem Eifelcross kann ich ja nach der Tour nochmal dazu kommen.  

Grüüüüße
Bernd


----------



## rpo35 (7. Juni 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ...mache ich doch einen Rückzieher wegen des hohen Singletrailanteils...


Nabend Bernd,

falls ich damit falsch liege, wird Armin mich sicher korrigieren...
Ich bin in der Gegend auch schon einiges gefahren und würde sagen, dass die Trails nicht oder zumindest selten zu der "gefährlichen" Sorte gehören.
Achja: Und mit der Einstellung lernst Du's nie...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (7. Juni 2006)

Memme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aber ich kann dich gut verstehen. Wir können dich ja von unterwegs anrufen, wenn wir auf dem Heimweg sind.

Grüüüße XCR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (7. Juni 2006)

Danke meine Freunde .....  

Für alles kommt die richtige Zeit und der Samstag vor unseren großen Tour ist für mich nicht die richtige Zeit für unbekannte schmale Wege.  

Natürlich hast Du recht Ralph, irgendwann stellt sich die Frage: weiter WAB oder auch mal einen Sturz in Kauf nehmen, denn no risk no fun


----------



## rpo35 (7. Juni 2006)

Nee Bernd, war wirklich ernst gemeint; die Trails dort haben mehr flow und sind weniger tükisch


----------



## RS-Hunter (7. Juni 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nee Bernd, war wirklich ernst gemeint; die Trails dort haben mehr flow und sind weniger tükisch



Bernd,

ich bin letztes Jahr mit Armin und Christian die Tour schon mal gefahren; kann die Aussage von Ralf nur bestätigen. Es sind zwar viele schmale Wege aber technisch nicht hoch anspruchsvoll. Als Konditionstraining sind sie aber genau das richtige. Überlege es dir nochmal. Es wäre schade drum.

Georg


----------



## PacMan (7. Juni 2006)

@Bernd: Ich war zwar nur mal kurz in der Brunssumer Heide, aber mir sind keine Trails unter die Stollen gekommen, die du nicht auch gefahren wärst!

Ich hab gerade 'ne 48km Runde zurückgelegt. Ging durch den Stadtwald hoch zum Donnerberg. Über'n Hammerberg und dann links zum alten Steinbruch. Dort den schönen Trail runter und dann zum Breiniger Berg. Kurz den Gipfel des Schlangenbergs erklommen und weiter Richtung Mulartshütte bis zum Birkenhof. Dort runter zum Vichtbach und wieder Richtung Heimat. Den wunderschönen Trail entlang des Vichtbachs bis Zweifal, dann hoch zum Kloster. Von dort aus blindlings in den Wald gefahren und irgendwann in der Nähe des Gottfriedskreuzes ausgekommen. Über Gressenich, Werth nochmal kurz durch den Eschweiler' Stadtwald und zurück nach Hause.
Ganz schön viel Text für so 'ne kurze Tour, oder?


----------



## HolyBen (7. Juni 2006)

Soll ich drei so ehrlichen Menschen misstrauen ?  

Natürlich nicht, als fahr ich mit und keiner darf sich beschweren, wenn ich laut fluchend schiebe.


----------



## XCRacer (7. Juni 2006)

ja unser Bernd! Ein echter Kerl dank Chappie


----------



## Cheng (7. Juni 2006)

Hy Bernd, habe alles gelesen und bin der Meinung das Du auf jeden Fall dabei sein solltest.

Ich habe mich übrigens ganz spontan mit JJ zu einer Feierabenrunde um 18:30Uhr heute in Aldenhoven verabredet, Jürgen wollte mir noch einmal die Strassen Richtung Holland zeigen. Also für mich ab Eschweiler, Aldenhoven, Puffendorf, Geilenkirchen, Gangelt, Süstersell, Sittard, dann hat das Navi von JJ ausgesetzt, auf dem Weg nach Kerkrade haben wir  7 o. 8 mal die gleiche Autobahn gekreuzt *g*. Dann über Herzogenrath, Bardenberg, Merzbrück nach Eschweiler zurück. Am Ende standen 98km mit einem 24er Schnitt inkl. Nobby Nic!
Nicht schlecht für eine Feierabendrunde am Mittwoch! 

Nacht!


----------



## GeJott (7. Juni 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> @Bernd: Ich war zwar nur mal kurz in der Brunssumer Heide, aber mir sind keine Trails unter die Stollen gekommen, die du nicht auch gefahren wärst!
> 
> Ich hab gerade 'ne 48km Runde zurückgelegt. Ging durch den Stadtwald hoch zum Donnerberg. Über'n Hammerberg und dann links zum alten Steinbruch. Dort den schönen Trail runter und dann zum Breiniger Berg. Kurz den Gipfel des Schlangenbergs erklommen und weiter Richtung Mulartshütte bis zum Birkenhof. Dort runter zum Vichtbach und wieder Richtung Heimat. Den wunderschönen Trail entlang des Vichtbachs bis Zweifal, dann hoch zum Kloster. Von dort aus blindlings in den Wald gefahren und irgendwann in der Nähe des Gottfriedskreuzes ausgekommen. Über Gressenich, Werth nochmal kurz durch den Eschweiler' Stadtwald und zurück nach Hause.
> Ganz schön viel Text für so 'ne kurze Tour, oder?



Hast Du zufällig zwischen Stolberg und Nachtigällchen ein Wanderkartenschild studiert?
Wenn ja , sind wir uns begenet. Kam auf meiner Schindmäre von der Arbeit.

Gerd


----------



## PacMan (7. Juni 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du zufällig zwischen Stolberg und Nachtigällchen ein Wanderkartenschild studiert?
> Wenn ja , sind wir uns begenet. Kam auf meiner Schindmäre von der Arbeit.


Das ist der Grund, warum ich beim Radfahren meine Brille tragen sollte! 
Aber wahrscheinlich hätte ich dich trotzdem nicht erkannt, weil ich mir einfach keine Gesichter merken kann. (Schon gar nicht, wenn sie von Helm und Sonnenbrille verdeckt werden.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (8. Juni 2006)

@heidisch:
wir sollten so zwischen 10:20 und 10:30 in Birk sein.

@Bernd:
da hast Du aber gerade noch mal die Kurve gekriegt. Wenn Du schieben musst, liegt das eher an Deiner mangelnden Fitness .


mfg,
Armin


----------



## RS-Hunter (8. Juni 2006)

ei schau mal einer an schon 9 Leute  

ich freu mich riesig


----------



## mcmarki (8. Juni 2006)

@talybont
ich werde dann um 10.20 - Radweg Broichweiden - Richtung Birk zu Euch stossen.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Cheng (8. Juni 2006)

(Fraumodus ON) Was zieh ich denn am Samstag nur an? (Fraumodus OFF)


----------



## HolyBen (8. Juni 2006)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> @Bernd:
> da hast Du aber gerade noch mal die Kurve gekriegt. Wenn Du schieben musst, liegt das eher an *Deiner mangelnden Fitness* .
> 
> 
> ...



WAS  ????

Warte ab Du Nuss !!!

   ​


----------



## rpo35 (8. Juni 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> (Fraumodus ON) Was zieh ich denn am Samstag nur an? (Fraumodus OFF)


Ich stelle mir eben vor was Du angezogen hättest, wenn der "off" Schalter defekt gewesen wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (8. Juni 2006)

Hallo ,

jemand lust morgen Nachmittag eine Runde zu fahren?

Gruß
Kurzer 37


----------



## Cheng (8. Juni 2006)

Lust ja, aber leider muss ich noch ein wenig wirken bevor ich mir das Eröffnungsspiel am Grill und ein paar Bier antue!


----------



## kurzer37 (8. Juni 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Lust ja, aber leider muss ich noch ein wenig wirken bevor ich mir das Eröffnungsspiel am Grill und ein paar Bier antue!




JaJa,

aber Weltmeister werden wir sowieso nicht und Sonne hatten wir bis jetzt ja eigentlich noch gar nicht richtig gesehen.

Werde je nach Mitfahrer gegen 16 Uhr aufbrechen für ca. 3 Std. um die Sonne noch ausreichend zu genießen.

Gruß
Kurzer37

Weltmeister das waren noch die Jungs von 1954 die spielten noch für Deutschland weil es für Sie eine Ehre war. Heute heisst Ehre 300000 für einen WM-Titel.


----------



## Cheng (8. Juni 2006)

Gegen 16Uhr hast Du bestimmt viel Platz im Wald, trotdem viel Spass, man muss sich schliesslich nicht für alles interressieren! 
Wie sieht es denn bei Dir am Samstag aus?

Übrigens liegt bei mir noch ein Trikot mit dem Namen "kurzer37" rum!


----------



## kurzer37 (8. Juni 2006)

Übrigens liegt bei mir noch ein Trikot mit dem Namen "kurzer37" rum![/QUOTE]


Samstag habe Ich Frühschicht und Meister hat Urlaubdann muß Ich leider schaffen oder schaffen lassen . Das Trikot könnte Ich Dienstag zur Feierabendtour abholen . 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (8. Juni 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> (Fraumodus ON) Was zieh ich denn am Samstag nur an? (Fraumodus OFF)


 Ich ziehe die Flatterhose an 

Edit: Ihr seit doch alle so verrückt nach dem "Rasenden Ralph"!? Den gibt's hier günstig...


----------



## HolyBen (8. Juni 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seit doch alle so verrückt nach dem "Rasenden Ralph"!? Den gibt's hier günstig...



Eigentlich ist der nickende Nobby im Moment aktuell.


----------



## Cheng (8. Juni 2006)

sach mal René, warum hast Du denn im Moment nix druff?


----------



## XCRacer (8. Juni 2006)

Ich bin mit meiner persönlichen Leistung nicht zufrieden. Nach meinem Trainingsumfang müsste ich in andere Regionen vorstoßen und nicht irgendwo um Platz 10 rum krebsen. Außerdem bekomme ich meinen Puls nicht mehr hoch. Bei 170 ist Schluß. Normal wäre 185! Ich stelle jetzt mein Training um und dann mal schauen... Denn _nur_ langsam fahren macht nicht richtig schnell.


----------



## HolyBen (8. Juni 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mit meiner persönlichen Leistung nicht zufrieden.



Das hättest Du dir überlegen müssen, bevor Du mit dem Ombalotterleben begonnen hast.  ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (8. Juni 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei 170 ist Schluß. Normal wäre 185!


 Wenn das alles ist was Du nicht mehr hoch bekommst!  Wenn es nach Puls geht steck ich Dich dann aber locker in die Tasche! 


			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stelle jetzt mein Training um und dann mal schauen... Denn _nur_ langsam fahren macht nicht richtig schnell.


Ich hoffe das machst Du nicht gerade ab nächsten Donnerstag!


----------



## XCRacer (8. Juni 2006)

Bestimmt nicht! Ich habe gerade auf jemanden im "Bike- und Single Treff" geantwortet. Da sucht jemand vom Donnerberg Anschluß.

GN8, XCR


----------



## PacMan (9. Juni 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> jemand lust morgen Nachmittag eine Runde zu fahren?


Ja, ich hätte Lust. Kann nur leider noch nicht sagen, ob ich dann auch Zeit habe. Aber behalt das Forum morgen mal im Auge; ich sag frühestmöglich bescheid!


----------



## MTBScout (9. Juni 2006)

Randnotiz...


----------



## mcmarki (9. Juni 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Randnotiz...



ach ja.. interessant - Marcel bringst Du heute die Rechnung mit?

Wollen wir, da wir ja morgen "auswärts" fahren, evtl. unterwegs einkehren und eine "Limo" trinken, quasi schon mal als Vorbereitung für den Eifelcross?

@pacman - höre immer noch ein permanentes rauschen - aber so stören die Kollegen nicht  

Gruß
Markus


----------



## PacMan (9. Juni 2006)

@mcmarki: ich auch!   

@kurzer: sieht so aus, als hätte ich nachher Zeit! Wo treffen wir uns? In Zweifall? In Eschweiler? In der Mitte? Mir egal. 
*edit* ich müsste vorher noch kurz nach Langerwehe. Ich könnte von dort aus direkt nach Zweifall kommen. Liegt ja fast auf dem Weg


----------



## PacMan (9. Juni 2006)

@Kurzer: Ich mach mich gleich mal auf den Weg nach Langerwehe und dann nach Zweifall. Kannst mich ja auf'm Handy anrufen, und mir dann sagen, wo wir uns treffen wollen. Meine Nummer schicke ich dir sicherheitshalber noch mal per Mail...


----------



## kurzer37 (9. Juni 2006)

Meine Nummer schicke ich dir sicherheitshalber noch mal per Mail...[/QUOTE]


Hy Pacman

treffen uns ins Schevenhütte auf der Talsperre ist ja ungefähr in der Mitte  16.0Uhr.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## HolyBen (9. Juni 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> Wollen wir, da wir ja morgen "auswärts" fahren, evtl. unterwegs einkehren und eine "Limo" trinken, quasi schon mal als Vorbereitung für den Eifelcross?
> Gruß
> Markus



Da ich bei mir heute daußen mit einigen Kumpels das WM Eröffnungsspiel schaue, ist platzmäßig alles vorbereitet, so dass wir den Abschluss der morgigen Tour bei mir begehen können.

Mit etwas Glück stehen noch restliche Mineralgetränke zur Verfügung:

Erdinger Kristallweizen
Erdinger Bleifrei
Frühkölsch
Mineralwasser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (9. Juni 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Randnotiz...


Alles Lüge!!!  Das wird unser Clubheim mit eigenem Testparquor !!!



> ist platzmäßig alles vorbereitet, so dass wir den Abschluss der morgigen Tour bei mir begehen können.


Heissa! Das ist ja fein! Wird also ein richtig toller Tag morgen


----------



## rpo35 (9. Juni 2006)

Ich glaube, ich muß den Rückweg umgestalten...


----------



## HolyBen (9. Juni 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, ich muß den Rückweg umgestalten...


*
Kein Problem !*​


----------



## rpo35 (9. Juni 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> *
> Kein Problem !*​


Das hab' ich mir fast gedacht. Die Chefin hat mich aber schon verplant...


----------



## kurzer37 (9. Juni 2006)

Hallo ihr Fußballfans 

Pacman und meiner Einer haben sich zu einer Fußball freien Tour getroffen.
Von Schevenhütte Staumauer über Trails hinauf nach Gey . Weiß aber keiner von uns wie wir dahin gekommen sind . Weiter über Großhau - Kleinhau ( Gedächtniskapelle ) anschauen rüber zum Brandenburger Tor von Dort über Trails zur Wehe runter ( Weiße,Rote oder gelbe Wehe )
Jetzt fuhren wir nach einer Riegel-und kleine Ombaspause nach Raffelsbrand zum Waldjugendlandheim . Dort angekommen wurden wir dann Opfer einer bösen Attacke von Hooligans ,so erfuhren wir dann doch das einer ein Tor geschossen hat . Weiter gings an den Soldatengräbern oberhalb von Simonskall vorbei über den Bodenlehrpfand nach Rafellsbrand .
Dann Kartoffelbaum-Gottfriedskreuz - Mausbach hier trennten sich unsere Wege , für mich über Derichsberg -Vicht nach Hause.
Bei mir warens 61km bei einer Fahrzeit von ca 3,5 STD.
Aber das Beste , wir hatten keinen Guido und haben doch nach Hause gefunden und bei dem Wetter  eine geile Tour gefahren. 

So jetzt gibt es nach der Anstrengung noch  und zur Feier des Tages auf den Sieg der Deutschen noch ein schönes . Für Morgen viel Spass und ein schönes Wochenende und bis Bald Pascal bei einer Tour fahre Sonntag zur gleichen Zeit wieder falls jemand Lust hat.

Gruß
Kurzer37
Bilder gibts Später


----------



## PacMan (9. Juni 2006)

Kann mich Michael nur anschliessen! War 'ne schöne, planlose Tour!  
Für mich waren's am Ende 70km bei 'nem Schnitt von 17,8. Denke, ich bin fit genug für morgen. Ich gönn' mir jetzt noch 'nen Whisky und etwas Schokolade, und dann ab in's Bett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBScout (10. Juni 2006)

Morgen,
da ja heute die meisten mitfahren würde ich vorschlagen, bitte alle im Omba-Trikot erscheinen zwecks Gruppen-Foto mit Shirt und Menschen  
Bis gleich....


----------



## HolyBen (10. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

kommt ihr gleich bei mir vorbei ?   

Wär ja Schwachsinn (keine blöden Kommentare!) zuerst nach Eschweiler zu fahren und dann zurück.

Bernd


----------



## talybont (10. Juni 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> kommt ihr gleich bei mir vorbei ?
> 
> ...



ist gebongt!!!


----------



## hedisch (10. Juni 2006)

Morgen,

ich mach mich langsam auf den Weg, bin dann 10.20 Uhr an der Kreuzung B57/L223.

Bis denne
hedisch


----------



## hedisch (10. Juni 2006)

Hi Ombas,

war ne schöne Tour mit Euch, hat sich voll gelohnt mal in holländischen Gefilden zu fahren. Dankedanke an Guide Armin. 

Ich hatte am Ende 85km und 4:26h auf´m Tacho -> 19er Schnitt.

Die letzten 10km hatte ich dann doch etwas Sitzbeschwerden. 

Last Euch die Erdingers schmecken,

bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## HolyBen (10. Juni 2006)

Sehr schöne Tour heute, auch wenn trotz eines Kurbelschadens drei von uns abkürzten. Mit meinen Abfahrtsergebnissen bin ich zufrieden, immerhin zwei von vier nennenswerten Abfahrten gemeistert, darunter auch die Schwerste.  

Der zwischenzeitliche Salto Mortale mit Lenkerüberflug tat dem Spaß keinen Abbruch.


----------



## XCRacer (10. Juni 2006)

War ein klasse Tour mit geselligem Abschluß, wie es sich echte Ombas gehört 

Schreibt jemand einen anständigen Bericht? Falls sich niemand findet, übernehme ich das. Brauche aber DIE FOTOS!!!

Nachtrag: Habe auf unserer HP unter Bagage ein paar Bilder eingepflegt. Da ich für die noch fehlenden 'Verbrecher' bisher keine passenden Fotos habe, stehen da erstmal nur die Namen. Wir müssen bei der nächsten Fahrt ein paar grimmige Fotos schießen 

GN8, XCR


----------



## rpo35 (10. Juni 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wir müssen bei der nächsten Fahrt ein paar grimmige Fotos schießen ...


Hier eins von Thorsten...










Die Rechte sind dein...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (11. Juni 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier eins von Thorsten...
> 
> Die Rechte sind dein...
> 
> ...



Jaja, der Ralph, ist er nicht ein wahrer Freund? 

Klasse Tour, ich könnte schon wieder, zudem wir heute sogar noch eine weitere Person dabei hätten haben können, da ich aber gerade erst meine Mails der letzten Tage gelesen habe konnte ich Claudia nicht mehr bescheid geben!


----------



## PacMan (11. Juni 2006)

War 'ne super Tour! Auch wenn sich mein leichter Schnupfen dann gestern abend wie 'ne mittelschwere Erkältung anfühlte. Aber heute morgen geht's schon wieder besser. Ich hoffe, dass ich das bis Donnerstag überstanden habe.
Kann keinen Bericht schreiben, da hier gleich die Verwandten zur Kommunions-Feier eintreffen... Meine Photos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyberp (11. Juni 2006)

Kann mir einer den GPS Track eurer Tour mailen? Das wäre  

Gruß
Christian


----------



## kurzer37 (11. Juni 2006)

Hallo 

werde am Dienstag eine Tour fahren Richtung Eupen Talsperre  ab ca. 15.30Uhr bis 16.00Uhr Termin wird eingetragen falls jemand lust hat melden.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## mcmarki (12. Juni 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> War 'ne super Tour! Auch wenn sich mein leichter Schnupfen dann gestern abend wie 'ne mittelschwere Erkältung anfühlte. Aber heute morgen geht's schon wieder besser. Ich hoffe, dass ich das bis Donnerstag überstanden habe.
> Meine Photos


Glückwunsch, 
da sind wir schon zwei - habe auch das ganze Wochenende mit ner Erkältung zu kämpfen gehabt. Gleich Termin beim Doc - muss er mich bis Donnerstag "fit spritzen"


----------



## XCRacer (12. Juni 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> werde am Dienstag eine Tour fahren Richtung Eupen Talsperre


Für einen normalen Arbeitstag ist es mir zu weit bis zum Lac Eupen. Aber die Jungs wollten, glaub ich, am Dienstag abend noch 'ne Runde drehen.


----------



## GeJott (12. Juni 2006)

Nabend Ombas,

Ohne Premium-Guides finden die meisten von Euch das ja eh nicht, aber es könnte ja sein , dass ihr Euch auf einer Eurer Samstagstouren mal dort hin verirrt .  
Klick

Ansonsten viel Spass auf Eurem Eifelcross !

Gerd


----------



## PacMan (12. Juni 2006)

Ich hab mir gerade noch ein paar schicke, schwarze Ausgeh-Schuhe für'n Eifelcross gekauft... (siehe Anhang) 

Gibt's morgen 'ne Feierabend-Runde? Bis zum Lac Eupen möchte ich eigentlich auch nicht, will es eher ruhig angehen lassen...


----------



## kurzer37 (12. Juni 2006)

Gibt's morgen 'ne Feierabend-Runde? Bis zum Lac Eupen möchte ich eigentlich auch nicht, will es eher ruhig angehen lassen... [/QUOTE]

Hallo Pacman und XCRacer und alle anderen

wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil , eine schöne Tour zur Talsperre Eupen oder einem Ziel unserer Wahl. 

Die Anfagszeit kann ab ca 14.30Uhr  oder Später sein.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (12. Juni 2006)

> Die Anfagszeit kann ab ca 14.30Uhr  oder Später sein


Es gibt Leute, die sind berufstätig!

Zum Thema EC: Ich habe vorhin ein paar email-Anfragen zur ersten Übernachtung in Speicher getätigt. Es ist nicht sehr einfach, für 7 Leute Unterkunft zu finden. Selbst für die zweiter Ü in oder um Gerolstein sieht es nicht so gut aus. Kann also unter Ünständen sehr spannend werden


----------



## kurzer37 (12. Juni 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt Leute, die sind berufstätig!
> 
> 
> Fragt sich nur wann ?
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (12. Juni 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema EC: Ich habe vorhin ein paar email-Anfragen zur ersten Übernachtung in Speicher getätigt. Es ist nicht sehr einfach, für 7 Leute Unterkunft zu finden. Selbst für die zweiter Ü in oder um Gerolstein sieht es nicht so gut aus. Kann also unter Ümständen sehr spannend werden



Das macht ja richtig Mut. 

Ich glaub, ich nehme mal Beleuchtung für die Nightrides mit.


----------



## XCRacer (12. Juni 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> XCRacer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## redrace (12. Juni 2006)

HUHU

Sonntag schon was vor?? Fahrgemeinschft bilden und ab hier hin!!. Die Strecke wird richtig was gutes sein dafür lege ich meine Hand ins Feuer!!


----------



## Cheng (12. Juni 2006)

Sorry Mike, die Ombas sind von Donnerstag bis Sonntag auf Eifelcross ohne Übernachtungsmöglichkeit!  Sonst bin ich für sowas gerne zu haben! Hoffentlich lohnt es sich für den Jungen und alles Gute! 

Da sich heute ein Kollege krank gemeldet hat und ich am Freitag trotzdem frei haben möchte sind bei mir morgen und Mittwoch Ü-Stunden angesagt, deshalb von mir morgen keine Feierabendrunde! 

Wer nimmt denn dann sein 7Mann Zelt mit? Wenn es keine größeren Zelte gibt bleibt das wohl bei mir und Markus, da weiss ich was ich habe. Den kranken baldige Genesung!


----------



## rpo35 (12. Juni 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Mike, die Ombas sind von Donnerstag bis Sonntag auf Eifelcross...


Und ich bin in Einruhr...auch eine richtig feine Strecke


----------



## kurzer37 (12. Juni 2006)

@all

habe den Termin gestrichen, das Wetter soll zum Abend in Gewitter übergehen. 


Wer lust hat zu fahren , habe um 14.00Uhr Feierabend und könnte ab ca. 15.00Uhr losfahren .Gerne auch sehr locker und viel leicht. 

Telefon 0160/97721676 oder 71359 .

Oder hier einfach melden.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (13. Juni 2006)

Ich kann heute auch nicht so früh losfahren. Ich versuche mal, um 18:00 Uhr bei den Mausbachern mitzufahren...


----------



## XCRacer (13. Juni 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...die Ombas sind von Donnerstag bis Sonntag auf Eifelcross ohne Übernachtungsmöglichkeit!


 Leider nicht wirklich lustig. Für Speicher (und Umgebung) finde ich nichts! Ich könnte je 2 Pers. in zwei verschiedenen Häusern unterbringen. Die anderen zwei schlafen dann vielleicht im Schuppen.

In Gerolstein würden wir dann auch eher auf mehrere Pensionen verteilt. Etwas auf der Strecke in den kleineren Orten für 6 Pers. zu finden, können wir ganz vergessen.

In Trier wäre was zu finden. Die haben eine tolle Buchungsmaske. Man gibt einfach ein was man will und wird dann sofort vermittelt. Ist aber dann verbindlich. Ich frage mich, ob DAS aber Sinn macht, wenn es in der Schwebe steht, Anschlußübernachtungen für die folgenden Tage zu finden...

Onlinegesucht habe ich hier:
Trier www.trier.de
Speicher (Bitburger Land): www.eifel-direkt.de
Gerolstein u.Umgebung: www.eifel.info
...und per email bei diversen Häusern, deren Anschrift ich aus dem Ferienkatalog der Eifel Tourismus gmbh habe.

Ich habe nocht nicht alle durch, weil viele heute Ruhetag haben.

Euer Statement?

--------------------------------------
*Nachtrag für Rucksacksucher:* http://www.bike-discount.de/www/meh...e2=43&Kategorie1=&Hersteller=&ArtikelID=11074
Eventuell für 3-4 Tagestouren etwas knapp bemessen, aber sollte reichen ...und ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## HolyBen (13. Juni 2006)

Hallo René,

sind wir nicht zu siebt beim EC ?

Wenn nein, welcher pöse Pube hat abgesagt ? 

Mit den Übernachtungen ist schwieriger als gedacht. Ich fände eine Nacht unter einer Brücke nicht gerade prickelnd. 

In Trier zu übernachten würde das Problem lediglich auf den nächsten Tag verschieben.  

Eine Lösung fällt mir auf Anhieb auch nicht ein.


----------



## mcmarki (13. Juni 2006)

... wie wäre es, wie ursprünglich geplant die erste Nacht in Trier zu verbringen und bei der ersten Etappe eine grössere Stadt anzufahren wo´s vielleicht mehr Chancen gibt. Frage ist nur ob ne grössere Stadt innerhalb einer Tagesdistanz liegt?
ist aber auch sch**se


----------



## XCRacer (13. Juni 2006)

NÃ¤chstgroÃere Stadt wÃ¤re Gerolstein nach 89km und 2700Hm 
Alles dazwischen wÃ¤re GlÃ¼ckssache oder wir verteilen die sechs (Georg hat beruflich absagen mÃ¼ssen) auf verschiedene Pensionen, bzw. auf verschiedene Ortschaften.

*Vorschlag 1:*
Der GroÃe Eifelcross ist tot! Wir fahren mit der Rurtalbahn von Eschw bis Heimbach (Zu jeder vollen Stunde, 1h Fahrtzeit, ca. 8â¬ p.P. ohne ev. Gruppenkarten zu berÃ¼cksichtigen)

Ich buche irgendwo bei Hellenthal, Schleiden, GemÃ¼nd oder Kall eine Unterkunft fÃ¼r drei Ãbernachtungen ab Donnerstag. Wir radeln vom Bf Heimbach zum Hotel (30 bis 60 km) und unternehmen von dort Tagestouren. Sonntag dann zurÃ¼ck mit dem Rad oder wieder mit der Rurtalbahn ab Heimbach.

Wir wÃ¼rden vier tolle Tage mit Touren ohne GepÃ¤ck (bis auf An- u.Abreisetag) und geselligen Abenden verbringen.

*Vorschlag 2:*
Wie gehabt! Zug bis Trier. Ãbernachten. Tour entlang der geplanten Route soweit wir kommen und dann, falls kein Zimmer unterwegs zu finden ist, mit dem Zug nach Hause (Dh. im schlimmsten Fall ca. 6h Zugfahrt in zwei Tagen fÃ¼r eine Tour!) oder bis Gerolstein und dann weiter ohne zu wissen, was am nÃ¤chsten Abend auf uns zu kommt. 

*Vorschlag 3:*
TOTT (Team-Omba Tour-Tage). Wir unternehmen Tageasfahrten von Zuhause aus. Vielleicht an ein oder zwei Tagen mit Bahnfahrt bis Heimbach. Ist aber irgendwie nicht das was wir wollten.

Ich bin fÃ¼r Vorschlag 1. Georg kÃ¶nnte dann spÃ¤ter noch zu uns stoÃen.


----------



## MTBScout (13. Juni 2006)

Wir sollten das heute mal im Chat klären, oder kommt heute Abend bei mir vorbei, Fußball und Bier inkl.


----------



## XCRacer (13. Juni 2006)

Ich komme gerne vorbei. Kann aber bis max. 22Uhr, da ich dann zur Arbeitsanstallt fahren muß!

Chat geht natürlich auch!


----------



## RS-Hunter (13. Juni 2006)

Hallo René,

gar nicht so einfach eine Meute so unter einen Hut zu bekommen; aber Klasse mit welchem Einsatz Du die Sache angehst und nach Alternativen ausschau hälst.  



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin für Vorschlag 1. Georg könnte dann später noch zu uns stoßen.



 

mir würde, auf Grund meiner eingeschränkten Möglichkeiten der Vorschlag 1 gut gefallen, so dass ich evtl. noch die Möglichkeit hätte Freitag abend oder Samstag morgen dazu zu stossen.

Aber das soll die Gemeinschaft nicht zu einem bestimmten Entschluss drängen. Sollte Ihr etwas anderes favoriseiren dann los ...

Die Version 1 hätte für alle jedoch auch den Vorteil, vorausgesetzt man nimmt nicht ein allzuweit entferntes Unterkunftziel, dass die Rucksäcke etwas voller gepackt werden könnten >> etwas mehr Luxus.

Grüsse
Georg


----------



## MTBScout (13. Juni 2006)

EC-Besprechungs-Termin heute ab 20 Uhr bei mir.
Wer nicht persönlich erscheint, kann gerne per Chat-Konferenzing teilnehmen  

Marcel


----------



## HolyBen (13. Juni 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> EC-Besprechungs-Termin heute ab 20 Uhr bei mir.
> Wer nicht persönlich erscheint, kann gerne per Chat-Konferenzing teilnehmen
> 
> Marcel



Bin gerade erst von einer kleinen Tour zurück und komme ein wenig später.

Bis gleich
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (13. Juni 2006)

Männers,

ich will ja nicht klu*******n und wer den Schaden hat usw...
Aber warum in Gottes Namen habt ihr euch so Spät um die Zimmer gekümmert ? Ist doch klar, dass an so'nem langen WE der Bär stept...
Naja, ich halte Euch die Daumen, dass noch was schönes zusammen kommt !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## mcmarki (13. Juni 2006)

warum in die Ferne schweifen? sieh´, das Glück es liegt so nah (10 Klug********rpunkte)
Ich bin für Vorschlag 1.
- gesicherte Unterkunft
- wenig Gepäck
- tolle Touren
und Georg hätte noch die Chance dazu zu stossen


----------



## XCRacer (14. Juni 2006)

Ralph. Wir wollten nicht vier Tage im Regen fahren. Stell dir nur mal vor, wir hätten die Zimmer für vorletzte Woche gebucht. Da waren es in der Eifel nichtmal 10°. Also haben wir bis Montag gewartet. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, das zwei Wochen vor den Ferien noch Zimmer zu bekommen sind. Aber nicht mal die Jugendherbergen haben einen Platz für uns.

Variante 1 ist seit gestern abend auch Geschichte. Marcel, Bernd und ich haben uns zusammengesetzt, recherchiert und telefoniert. Es ist NICHTS in der Nähe von Hellenthal, Schleiden, Gemünd oder Kall zu bekommen. Wir können uns ja für vier Tage bei Ralph in Roetgen einnisten 

Ich gehe jetzt erstmal zu Bett. Vielleicht fällt mir irgendwas im Schlaf ein...


----------



## Cheng (14. Juni 2006)

@XCRacer: Eigentlich wollte Bernd Dir gestern abend noch eine Mail schicken, wenn er das nicht getan hat ruf ihn doch gleich einmal an, da war noch eine Fewo in Blankenheim frei! Obwohl ich fast glaube das die Ihre Onlinebelegung nicht pflegen! Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!


----------



## rpo35 (14. Juni 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Stell dir nur mal vor, wir hätten die Zimmer für vorletzte Woche gebucht. Da waren es in der Eifel nichtmal 10°....Wir können uns ja für vier Tage bei Ralph in Roetgen einnisten ...


Moin,

tja, so ganz ohne Risiko geht's halt nicht immer  
In Roetgen könnt ihr von mir aus pennen bis ihr schwarz werdet - Um mich herum gibt's 'ne Menge Wiesen zum Zelten  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (14. Juni 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> @XCRacer: Eigentlich wollte Bernd Dir gestern abend noch eine Mail schicken, wenn er das nicht getan hat ruf ihn doch gleich einmal an, da war noch eine Fewo in Blankenheim frei! Obwohl ich fast glaube das die Ihre Onlinebelegung nicht pflegen! Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!


Er hat sich nicht bei mir gemeldelt. Was fackelt der denn so lange? Wenn die FeWo von Donnerstag bis Sonntag frei ist, soll der buchen!


----------



## HolyBen (14. Juni 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat sich nicht bei mir gemeldelt. Was fackelt der denn so lange? Wenn die FeWo von Donnerstag bis Sonntag frei ist, soll der buchen!



Heuwägelchen ....   

Ich habe die Buchungsbestätgung und warte nur auf die telefonische Bestätigung, dass alles klar geht.  


Grüüüüße
Bernd


----------



## Cheng (14. Juni 2006)

Ruf doch selber da an!


----------



## HolyBen (14. Juni 2006)

Ich hab doch schon den Anrufbeantworter vollgelabert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (14. Juni 2006)

Laut Onlinebuchung ist jetzt von Do.- Sa. belegt!


----------



## HolyBen (14. Juni 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Onlinebuchung ist jetzt von Do.- Sa. belegt!



Ich hab ja auch gebucht.


----------



## mcmarki (14. Juni 2006)

Hurra  
also fahren wir doch... ne was schön!


----------



## HolyBen (14. Juni 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> Hurra
> also fahren wir doch... ne was schön!



Cool bleiben !  

Thorsten hat recht, es ist kurios, dass das ganze Jahr nicht belegt war.

Deswegen habe ich ja trotz schriftlicher (online) Buchungsbestätigung um telefonische Bestätigung gebeten.


----------



## mcmarki (14. Juni 2006)

stimmt - 
ist vielleicht auch ne bruchbude :kotz:


----------



## Cheng (14. Juni 2006)

Vom Bahnhof Blankenheimerdorf würden wir sogar einen Teil der Ursprungsstrecke nach Esch fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (14. Juni 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt -
> ist vielleicht auch ne bruchbude :kotz:



7-Bettwohnung
      Das 100 qm große Ferienhaus ist ausgestattet mit 4
      Doppelschlafzimmern, 1 Zusatzbett, 1 Wohnraum mit SAT-TV, sep.
      Küche mit großem Esstisch, Badezimmer, Terrasse, Garten.


----------



## Happy_User (14. Juni 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> 7-Bettwohnung
> Das 100 qm große Ferienhaus ist ausgestattet mit 4
> Doppelschlafzimmern, 1 Zusatzbett, 1 Wohnraum mit SAT-TV, sep.
> Küche mit großem Esstisch, Badezimmer, Terrasse, Garten.


Da fehlt aber der Kühlschrank für das Erdinger AF. 
Darum bucht das keiner. 

Viel Spass

HU


----------



## HolyBen (14. Juni 2006)

Nach einem Gespräch mit einer Dame der Eifeltouristik können wir die Pferde, ähh Fahrräder satteln.   

Der Vermieter konnte zwar nicht erreicht werden, sollte aber wider Erwarten diese FEWO nicht frei sein, erhalte ich ein paar andere freie Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten in  der Umgebung per Email.  

Jetzt brauchen wir Zugtickets.

Machst Du das Thorsten ??


----------



## XCRacer (14. Juni 2006)

Ihr Geheimnisskrämer! Wo ist das denn jetzt??? In Esch???

Wenn der Zielbahnhof Blankenheim Wald ist, brauchen wir nur ein NRW-Ticket. Das kann man am Automaten ziehen.


----------



## XCRacer (14. Juni 2006)

Esch ist der Name
eines Kölner Stadtteils. siehe: Köln-Esch/Auweiler
einer Stadt in Luxemburg, siehe: Esch an der Alzig
eines Kantons in Luxemburg, siehe: Kanton Esch-sur-Alzette
einer Stadt in Luxemburg, siehe: Esch an der Sauer
einer Gemeinde im Landkreis Bernkastel-Wittlich in Rheinland-Pfalz, siehe: Esch (bei Wittlich)
einer Gemeinde im Landkreis Daun in Rheinland-Pfalz, siehe: Esch (bei Gerolstein)
eines Ortsteils der Gemeinde Waldems im Rheingau-Taunus-Kreis in Hessen, siehe: Esch (Untertaunus)
eines Ortes in Nordbrabant in den Niederlanden, siehe Esch (Nordbrabant)
eines Dorfes bei Bad Münstereifel


----------



## HolyBen (14. Juni 2006)

fragen über fragen .....

wie sagte schon rudi Carell : lass dich überraschen .........


----------



## Cheng (14. Juni 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Nach einem Gespräch mit einer Dame der Eifeltouristik können wir die Pferde, ähh Fahrräder satteln.
> 
> Der Vermieter konnte zwar nicht erreicht werden, sollte aber wider Erwarten diese FEWO nicht frei sein, erhalte ich ein paar andere freie Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten in  der Umgebung per Email.
> 
> ...



Na also, Geht doch!

Bis Blankenheim können wir mit dem NRW-Ticket fahren. Kostet für 5 Personen 25, für uns also 50 + Bikes. Das Ticket können wir morgen am Eschweiler HBF lösen. Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Startzeit ab Bahnhof.

Zeiten sind ab 12:03 Uhr jede weitere Stunde, in Kön haben wir ca. 35min Aufenthalt, also genug Zeit. Gesamte Dauer ca. 2,5 Std.
Marcel war gerade hier und wir dachten von Bahnhof Blankenheim aus direkt zur Fewo, alles klar machen. Wenn dann noch Zeit ist können wir immer noch für 2Std. die Umgebung mit dem Bike erkundschaften!


----------



## HolyBen (14. Juni 2006)

komm mal in den chat


----------



## HolyBen (14. Juni 2006)

Ich habe gerade mit dem Vermieter gesprochen. Es geht alles klar und Georg kann auch jederzeit nachkommen.

Das Geld für die Wohnung überweise ich und kriege nachher von euch die knete.


----------



## XCRacer (14. Juni 2006)

*Team Omba Tour Camp in Esch*

Tag 1: Anfahrt Blankenheim Wald Bf - Esch: 20km / 240Hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (14. Juni 2006)

Ist das nicht zuviel für Dich René ?  

Die Kosten für die drei Übernachtungen betragen pro Nase 42,00  zzgl. Vermittlungsprovision für mich.


----------



## XCRacer (14. Juni 2006)

Du Memme. Ich werde Touren erstellen, das dir die Beine abfallen 

So jetzt las mich mal in Ruhe ein paar Touren basteln


----------



## XCRacer (14. Juni 2006)

So! black, hier aus dem Forum hat für uns eine Tour zusammen gestellt.
Eventuell wird er Freitag oder Samstag zu uns stoßen und uns guiden.

Tour 1: Anfahrt von Blankenheim Bf: 20km / 240hm
Tour 1a: (Eventuell Abendrunde am gleichen Tag) 37km / 540hm
Tour 2: 61km / 1380hm - Jünkerath, Kronenburg, Reiferscheid, Blankenheim
Tour 3: KÖNIGSETAPPE! 88km / 1200hm nach Daun
Diese Tour kann verkürzt werden! Es geht die letzten 30km über den Kylltalradweg und entlang der Bahnlinie. Eann also im Erschöpfungsfall abgebrochen werden!
Tour 4: (Heimfahrt) 55km / 1000hm - Esch, Kall, Gemünd, Bf Heimbach

Bonustour von black ist die Langversion der Tour 1a: 52km / 540hm

Wir haben also genug Auswahl 

Während ihr jetzt Fussball guckt, packe ich meinen Rucksack und werde ein paar Stunden arbeiten. Bis morgen 11:30Uhr bei Thorsten

René


----------



## rpo35 (14. Juni 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> So! black, hier aus dem Forum hat für uns eine Tour zusammen gestellt.
> Eventuell wird er Freitag oder Samstag zu uns stoßen und uns guiden...


Bestellt ihm 'nen lieben Gruß von mir  und viel Spaß Euch allen !!


----------



## Cheng (14. Juni 2006)

Komme gerade von der Nachspielzeit, so wie es aussieht wird Georg wohl nach Blankenheim/Esch nachkommen.

Die GPS Daten sind aufgespielt, Rad ist ok, Rucksack packe ich morgen früh. Endlich geht es los!


----------



## MTBScout (15. Juni 2006)

Bin auch gerade Heim.
1:0 für uns und ein erster Dank an Bernd für die unermüdliche Suche nach einem Dach über dem Kopf und Rene für die Tourenplanung und das um 21 Uhr, wo alle anderen schon vor der Glotze saßen.

Wann und wo ist jetzt offizieller Treffpunkt?

Bis morgen dann...
M.

Nachtrag: Habs gerade noch gelesen: "Bis morgen 11:30Uhr bei Thorsten"


----------



## XCRacer (15. Juni 2006)

Der Georg könnte ja eigentlich am Freitag nach der Arbeit mit dem Rad im Auto von Simmerath nach Esch kommen. Ist doch nur ein Katzensprung! Dann könnte er abend mit uns fröhlich sein, Samstags die Königstappe mitfahren und am Sonntag unsere Rucksacke mit nach Hause nehmen 

Gute Nacht, bis gleich


----------



## HolyBen (15. Juni 2006)

Der René hat doch immer gute Ideen.

Nur schade, dass Georg am Freitag in Hannover ist !?


----------



## Cheng (15. Juni 2006)

Der jenige der als erstes am Bahnhof ist soll bereits das NRW-Ticket(27) lösen, dann abchecken ob für den 6Mann nicht eine Einzelfahrt günstiger ist(laut Bahn.de ca. 22) als ein weiteres NRW-Ticket. 6 Fahrradtickets müssen auch gelöst werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (18. Juni 2006)

Happay Birthday von allen Ombas an unseren Weggefährten mcmarci   auch wenn wir schon angestossen und gefeiert haben!

Mehr vom TOTC (Team-Omba-Trainings-Camp) später.


----------



## rpo35 (18. Juni 2006)

Auch von mir alles Gute für das Geburtstagskind !!


----------



## commencal blanc (18. Juni 2006)

Ebenfalls alles gute zum Geburtstag...

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## HolyBen (18. Juni 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr vom TOTC (Team-Omba-Trainings-Camp) später.



Team Omba Bootcamp trifft es m.E. besser.

Auszug Wikipedia (_leicht angepasst_): In neuer Zeit (seit ca. 1990) ist der Begriff als Bezeichnung für ein Lager zur Besserung und Rehabilitation von _Mountainbikern_ bekannt geworden, insbesondere im Zusammenhang mit _auffällig_ gewordenen _Mountainbikern_. Als Alternative zur Freiheitsstrafe in einem gewöhnlichen Gefängnis werden _4_ Tage in diesem Camp angeboten. Damit erhält der _Mountainbiker_ eine Chance, früher wieder in Freiheit zu sein; die staatliche Kasse wird dabei ebenso entlastet. Bootcamps existierten unter diesem Namen nur in den USA.

_In Deutschland jetzt erstmalig als Dudenhöfer´s Bootcamp aufgetaucht._


----------



## XCRacer (18. Juni 2006)

Hallo Männers

Hier die ersten Fotos:
http://xcracer.xc.ohost.de/xcr_ohost/060615-18_team_omba_tourcamp_esch/
http://xcracer.xc.ohost.de/xcr_ohost/060615-18_team_omba_tourcamp_esch2/

*Noch was dringendes:*
Wer hatte heute das Foto von dem Fahrrad-Verbotsschild vor dem Trail nach Mariawald geschossen? Ich brauche dieses, oder auch ein ähnliches ziemlich schnell! Ich möchte es auf der Homepage der DIMB in Verbindung mit einem Artikel veröffentlichen. Ich brauche also ein Foto in einem Web-tauglichen Format und das OK zur Veröffentlichung!

Danke!


----------



## Cheng (18. Juni 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Männers
> 
> 
> *Noch was dringendes:*
> ...



Ich hatte dieses Foto, leider ist des Schild aufgrund der Sonneneinstrahlung schlecht zu erkennen, schicke es Dir aber trotzdem Per Mail!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black (18. Juni 2006)

hi omer's ..  

sorry nochmal, aber ich hatte freitag und samstag keine zeit zum guiden.

wie ich auf den bildern erkennen kann habt ihr aber einige highlights bei mir in der ecke mitgenommen...

so seit ihr auch mal durch die perle der eifel gekommen .. 
( die da wäre: Nettersheim )  

happy cycling..

mfg
André


----------



## MTBScout (19. Juni 2006)

Hi,
hier mal der erste Ultra-Kurz Bericht des Omba-Eifel-Cross-2006.
Gute Unterkunft, super Touren, (meist) schönes, bis geniales Wetter, gutes Essen und jede Menge Burger (sprich: >Börger<) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Die restlichen Bilder und Videos von mir kommen morgen.
Nacht  

P.S. und nur noch 360 mal schlafen bis zur nächsten Omba-On-Tour.


----------



## Cheng (19. Juni 2006)

Hier noch meine Fotos des vergangenen Wochenende!

http://cheng.ch.ohost.de/TOTC1/index.html

http://cheng.ch.ohost.de/TOTC2/index.html


----------



## Dirk S. (19. Juni 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch meine Fotos des vergangenen Wochenende!
> 
> http://cheng.ch.ohost.de/TOTC1/index.html
> 
> http://cheng.ch.ohost.de/TOTC2/index.html




Mahlzeit,
da habt ihr ja eine gutes Weekend hingelegt!  

Aber eins hat mich gewundert!!   

Ihr trinkt ja Malzbier.....  

Das nenne ich Gesund.

Dirk


----------



## Cheng (19. Juni 2006)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> da habt ihr ja eine gutes Weekend hingelegt!
> 
> Aber eins hat mich gewundert!!
> ...



Das wird wohl einige wundern, aber anscheinend gehört zu einem richtigen Bootcamp auch eine Gehirnwäsche! Mal sehen wie lange das anhält!


----------



## RS-Hunter (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo Jungs,

da sind ja jede Menge schöner Bilder dabei. Auch wenn es bei mir nur die kurze Version des Wochenende war, das verlangt nach Wiederholung.  


René, 

hier ein klasse Foto von Marcel für die Bagageseite. 

cu


----------



## MTBScout (19. Juni 2006)

Und hier meine Bilder des Eifel-Cross-2006.


P.S. Die Videos gibt es dann auf CD.


----------



## Dirk S. (19. Juni 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> da sind ja jede Menge schöner Bilder dabei. Auch wenn es bei mir nur die kurze Version des Wochenende war, das verlangt nach Wiederholung.
> 
> ...



Das Bild von Marcel war doch bestimmt noch von vor der Tour oder !?


----------



## RS-Hunter (19. Juni 2006)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bild von Marcel war doch bestimmt noch von vor der Tour oder !?


nicht ganz, aber nach der Tour ist vor der Tour ...


----------



## Cheng (19. Juni 2006)

Für alle Ombas die im Dunkel- und Promillerausch nicht mehr erkennen konnten was sie sich am Lagerfeuer zusammengebrutzelt haben! So sieht Stockbrot aus!















Ob da jetzt bei einigen von Euch noch etwas Asche oder Betonstaub dabei war kann man leicht vernachlässigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBScout (20. Juni 2006)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> ...Das Bild von Marcel war doch bestimmt noch von vor der Tour oder !? ...


Da sieht man mal, was vier Tage "Dudenhöfer´s Bootcamp" aus einem machen können...


----------



## MTBScout (20. Juni 2006)

Pascal Bilder ? 
Ich brauch mal den armen Maulwurf


----------



## PacMan (20. Juni 2006)

Ich hab mal 'ne Auswahl von meinen Bildern auf meine Flickr-Seite gestellt. Die letzten (=neuesten) Photos werden ganz vorne angezeigt, also startet ihr am besten auf Seite 5, oder hier.
@Marcel: Den Maulwurf findest du hier.


----------



## rpo35 (20. Juni 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> ...Den Maulwurf findest du hier.


Och härm - ist der tot ?


----------



## Dirk S. (20. Juni 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal 'ne Auswahl von meinen Bildern auf meine Flickr-Seite gestellt. Die letzten (=neuesten) Photos werden ganz vorne angezeigt, also startet ihr am besten auf Seite 5, oder hier.
> @Marcel: Den Maulwurf findest du hier.



Hattet ihr für den armen Purzel (Rene) kein ordentliches OMBA - Trikot 
mehr?   
Der hat ja nur das Open Trails Leibchen an???????


----------



## Cheng (20. Juni 2006)

@rpo: jo, der war nicht mehr so ganz am Leben! 

@DirkS.: der hat bis jetzt noch nicht bezahlt!  René hatte das Omba Trikot die ersten 2 Tage an, danach musste ich mich da rein pellen!


----------



## mcmarki (21. Juni 2006)

@ Marcel - schick mir doch bitte die Trikotrechnung.

Da wir dann bei dem Thema Trikot sind - wie schaut es aus mit Fotos der weiblichen Omba Fans? - ich für meinen Teil habe mein Trikot und Jacke und Sebastians Trikot meiner Kollegin "geopfert", damit wir ein paar nette Fotos bekommen. Los jetzt nachlegen  

Grüße
Markus


----------



## MTBScout (21. Juni 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] Marcel - schick mir doch bitte die Trikotrechnung...


Ich bin noch bis einschließlich Freitag beruflich unterwegs, aber am Wochenende bekommst du sie, Versprochen und Indianerehrenwort  
M.


----------



## PacMan (21. Juni 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> Da wir dann bei dem Thema Trikot sind - wie schaut es aus mit Fotos der weiblichen Omba Fans?



Wie bereits gesagt: zwei meiner Kolleginnen wären für ein Photo zu haben. Können wir nicht die alle drei für ein gemeinsames Bild zusammenbringen? Wie wäre es, wenn wir mal Sonntag anpeilen? Frag doch mal nach, ob sie da Zeit hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (21. Juni 2006)

Termin für kommenden Samstag, bitte reichlich eintragen!


----------



## GeJott (21. Juni 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Termin für kommenden Samstag, bitte reichlich eintragen!




Der ist gut !


----------



## rpo35 (21. Juni 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Der ist gut !


Ob er das liest ? Klar...meine Augen sind immer und überall 
Bin für alle Schandtaten bereit, aber am Samstagabend schon auf 'ner Fete 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (21. Juni 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob er das liest ? Klar...meine Augen sind immer und überall
> Bin für alle Schandtaten bereit, aber am Samstagabend schon auf 'ner Fete
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



Dann leg den Hausschlüssel unter die Fußmatte!


----------



## mcmarki (21. Juni 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bereits gesagt: zwei meiner Kolleginnen wären für ein Photo zu haben. Können wir nicht die alle drei für ein gemeinsames Bild zusammenbringen? Wie wäre es, wenn wir mal Sonntag anpeilen? Frag doch mal nach, ob sie da Zeit hat!



dann wären es ja schon 5 Damen   + die zahllosen Damen von Murat  

Ich denke das sie mit Ihren Freundinnen eine Einzelsession machen will - daher sollten wir die Bilder vielleicht alle auf der Omba Seite unter der Rubrik "Trikot Merchandise" reinstellen!


----------



## PacMan (21. Juni 2006)

Ok, dann versuche ich auch mal ein Einzel-Shooting auf die Beine zu stellen. Ich bräuchte dafür aber noch mindestens ein weiters Trikot - am besten ein kleines, damit es auch gut sitzt.  Wer kann mir eins leihen?

Ob ich Samstag Zeit zum Radfahren habe, weiss ich leider noch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (21. Juni 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> ...am besten ein kleines, damit es auch gut sitzt.  Wer kann mir eins leihen?...


Wie wär's mit einem "Mrs. wet omba trikot" Wettbewerb ?


----------



## XCRacer (21. Juni 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Termin für kommenden Samstag, bitte reichlich eintragen!


Ich habe mich zwar eingetragen, blicke aber noch nicht ganz durch 
Wo gucken wir dat Bälletreten? Bei Ralph oder doch nicht bei Ralph???
Brauchen wir jetzt Licht für die Heimfahrt, oder doch nicht???

Es grüßt ein leicht verwirrter XCRacer

PS: Ich habe in der zweiten Juliwoche, also ab dem 5.7. eine Woche frei-ei-ei. Hätte große Lust, nochmal eine 2-5 Tage Tour zu unternehmen. Gerne auch mit dem Auto wo hin fahren und ab da radeln.

Gutsnächtle


----------



## rpo35 (21. Juni 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bei Ralph oder doch nicht bei Ralph???...


War 'ne nette Idee von Thorsten, geht aber leider nicht. Bin schon auf einer anderen Fete unterwegs


----------



## XCRacer (21. Juni 2006)

Dann soll der das im Termin rausnehmen, der Larry!

Können auch bei meinen Eltern Fuzzzball gucken. Muß die nur vorher in Wochenendferien schicken (was die voraussichtlich sowiso machen), und den TV in den Wintergarten schleppen.


----------



## HolyBen (22. Juni 2006)

Ich würde gerne mitfahren, *muss* nur rechtzeitig vor dem Spiel zurück sein !

Wie sieht es aus ? Ist das Streckenmäßig so einplanbar ?


----------



## Cheng (22. Juni 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Dann soll der das im Termin rausnehmen, der Larry!



Grundsätzlich war der Eintarg mit Ralph ein Gag! Wollte Ihn mehr oder weniger überraschen und seine Reaktion sehen.  Ich bin am Samstag selber zum Fussball schauen eingeladen und möchte auch so gegen 16:30 spätestens zu Hause sein.

Habe den Eintrag aus der Tourenbeschreibung entfernt!


----------



## MTBScout (22. Juni 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde gerne mitfahren, *muss* nur rechtzeitig vor dem Spiel zurück sein !
> 
> Wie sieht es aus ? Ist das Streckenmäßig so einplanbar ?


Einfach das Tempo von "mittel" auf "schnell" setzen, dann klappt das auch mit der Zeit


----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. Juni 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> IPS: Ich habe in der zweiten Juliwoche, also ab dem 5.7. eine Woche frei-ei-ei. Hätte große Lust, nochmal eine 2-5 Tage Tour zu unternehmen. Gerne auch mit dem Auto wo hin fahren und ab da radeln



 Kommst Du hier hin   Bin vom 01 - 09.07 dort. Allein schon wegen dem 17km langen Trail von der 3200 M hohen Dreisprachenspitze, dem Passo del Gallo und der Val D´Uina Schlucht lohnt es sich. 

VG


----------



## HolyBen (22. Juni 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach das Tempo von "mittel" auf "schnell" setzen, dann klappt das auch mit der Zeit



Für mich kein Problem, fährst Du denn dann nicht mit ??


----------



## Cheng (22. Juni 2006)

Bericht eines langen Wochenendes in der Eifel mit den Ombas!

Tag1.

Lange haben wir Ã¼berlegt wie wir das Wochenende nennen sollten, 3 Varianten blieben stÃ¤ndig hÃ¤ngen, Begriffe wie âOmba-Boot-Campâ, âTOTCâ (Team-Omba-Trainings-Camp), sowie Urlaub bei DÃ¼denhÃ¶fers!

Geplant war eigentlich ein Eifelcross von Trier nach Eschweiler, der aber aufgrund Zimmerprobleme nicht zustande gekommen ist. Eine Hauruck-Aktion von Bernd bescherte uns dann ein 100mÂ² Ferienhaus in Esch bei Blankenheim. Von da aus sollten dann Tagestouren gestartet werden! Leider musste Georg doch kurzfristig freitags arbeiten, aber durch unseren festen Standort gab es fÃ¼r Ihn die MÃ¶glichkeit nachtrÃ¤glich anzureisen!







Also ging es am Donnerstagmittag mit der Bahn Ã¼ber KÃ¶ln bis Blankenheim Wald. RenÃ© hatte im Voraus noch kurz vor der Nachtschicht und wÃ¤hrend des zweiten Vorrundenspiels der Deutschen Nationalmannschaft ein paar Touren ausgearbeitet. Im Zug dahin kursierten die tollsten Varianten was uns wohl in Esch erwarte, von der letzten Bruchbude bis zum Swingerclub war alles mÃ¶glich. Von Blankenheim Wald sollte Ã¼ber eine kleine Waldschleife die Gegend bereits ein wenig erkundet werden, feinste Trials bergauf/bergab fÃ¼hrten uns dem Ziel immer nÃ¤her. Wie es aber mit GPS so ist, sind die Wege drauÃen nicht immer dort wo sie drinnen zu Hause auf dem Laptop zu sehen sind! Teils schiebend ging es Querfeldein durch Wald und Ã¼ber Wiese!






Doch nach rund 21km standen wir zum 2 mal vor unseren Bleibe fÃ¼r das lange Wochenende, einmal sind wir schon dran vorbei gefahren! Sehr Ã¼berrascht sahen wir uns an, denn es war weitaus besser als erwartet. Alles sauber, Ã¼berdachte Terrasse, groÃe Wiese, extra einen Abstellraum fÃ¼r RÃ¤der, Darkroom, keine WÃ¼nsche waren offen!






Kurz alles ausgepackt machten wir uns auf Erkundungtour, schlieÃlich galt es herauszufinden wo man am Abend essen gehen kann, aber besonders brauchten wir noch ein paar Bitburger (umgspr. BÃ¶rger) fÃ¼r den Abend! Die erste Kneipe wollte uns nicht, die zweite hatte geschlossen, aber die dritte lud uns regelrecht ein, kleine Preise zum Essen, BÃ¶rger vom Fass und einen Beamer an der Decke fÃ¼r zum WM zu gucken, wie Poldi sagen wÃ¼rde!
Unsere Erkundungtour fÃ¼hrte uns weiter nach JÃ¼nkerath, dort kauften wir erst einmal eine Tanke von BÃ¶rgerflaschen frei! Leider hatten wir nur 2 RucksÃ¤cke dabei, also fÃ¼r jeden 10 Flaschen, die kÃ¶nnen ganz schÃ¶n schwer sein! Besonders wenn es 4km konstant bergauf geht!
Die RucksÃ¤cke wechselten dabei die Fahrer!
Wieder am Haus angekommen, die BÃ¶rger kalt gestellt, jeder geduscht, ging es, mit den Bikes geschlossen zur âlÃ¼sternen Wirtinâ zum Abendessen! Lecker Schnitzel mit Pommes standen auf dem Programm, ein Eis als Nachtisch, diverse BÃ¶rger getrunken ging es wieder nach Haus. Bei einem schÃ¶nen Lagerfeuer auf der Terrasse wurden die PlÃ¤ne fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chsten Tage geschmiedet! Am nÃ¤chsten Tag sollte eine Tour des Forum-Mitglieds Black unter die Stollen genommen werden!






Fortsetzung folgtâ¦â¦.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (22. Juni 2006)

Hallo Jungs 

war während eEurer Abwesenheit auch ein wenig Unterwegs . Bin Freitag von Zweifall über Venwegen und Roetgen nach Eupen zum Lac de Eupen und weiter durch den Wald bis nach Haus Ternell im Hohen Venn.
Von dort nach Mützenich - Konzen - Fringshaus - Lammersdorf - Raffelsbrand - Mausbach - Vicht - Zweifall. 80km bei 3.75 Std.Fahrzeit.
Da Ich ohne Guido gefahren bin führte der Weg von Ternell bis Lammersdorf über die Straße oder über das was von Ternell bis Mützenich davon übrig geblieben ist.
Natürlich war Ich im neuen Ombashirt unterwegs.
Gruß
Kurzer 37

Ps. Wer kennt einen Weg von Zweifall zum Dreiländereck?


----------



## kurzer37 (22. Juni 2006)

!(sicherlich ca. 100km, könnte zeitlich knapp werden, dann sollten wir früher losfahren! 

Klasse dann kann Ich ja mitfahren ,Treffpunkt 6Uhr Pforte Bleihütte fahre dann mit dem Bike zum Werk und nach der Nacht eine Sonnenaufgangstour ist auch mal was anderes.


----------



## hedisch (22. Juni 2006)

Hi Kurzer37,

es gibt da natürlich verschiedene Möglichkeiten.

Du kannst WAB über Vennwegen/Sportplatz bis Relais Königsberg fahren. Vom Parkplatz am Hotel hinten zur Brücke runter und gegenüber wieder rauf. Dann rechts, am Waldrand wieder links zur Inde runter, dort durch die Furt und links den Trail am Bach entlang bis Du aus dem Nadelwald auf einen Weg kommst, der rechts am Rand des Nadelwaldes bis zu einer Kreuzung führt.
Du hältst Dich dort von der Richtung her geradeaus, kreuzt die Vennbahntrasse, bis Du auf eine Straße kommst. Da dann rechts und die nächste Möglichkeit wieder links in eine(n) breite(n) Schotterweg/strasse, die teils auch asphaltiert ist.
Nach einer kleinen Abfahrt gehts die nächste Strasse links lang. Rechts gibt es einen Bauernhof mit viel Geflügel, das dort überall rumrennt. Nach dem Hof kommt rechter Hand ein Wäldchen (Krickelberg). Etwa nach 500m gibt es eine Möglichkeit in den Wald zu fahren, also rechts von der Straße in den Weg und dann aber nicht steil geradeaus rauf, sondern gleich wieder links und dort den Trail steil bergauf  folgen.
Diesem folgst Du bis Du wieder auf eine Straße triffst, dieser linker Hand folgen und die nächste wieder rechts. So, nun kommst erst rechts ein Weg, der nirgentwo hinführt, aber der 2. Weg rechts führt in den Freyent (Wald). Also, wenn Du am Waldrand auf eine Schranke triffst bist Du richtig.
Direkt an der Schranke geht links der nächste Trail rein. Du kreuzt den nächsten Weg so schräg nach rechts und bleibst zunächst immer am Waldrand bis zur nächsten Kreuzung. Direkt hinter dieser ist etwas Bauschutt zur Wegbefestigung verteilt worden und gleich nach ein paar Metern geht der Trail rechts rein - also ab hier nicht mehr am Waldrand entlang!
Du trifft nach kurzer Zeit wieder auf den Hauptweg der von Schranke herkommt. Diesem bis zur Strasse folgen, dort links, über die nächste Strasse drüber und nach der Autobahnbrücke schräg links der Strasse folgen in den Landwehring (Wald).
Ab dem Landwehring gibts dann Trails kreuz und quer durch den Aachener Wald bis zum Drielandenpunt. Eine Wegbeschreibung kann ich Dir ab da nur noch über die Hauptwege geben, aber die siehste auch auf´m Aachener Stadtplan.
Tja, am besten gabel ich Dich da irgentwo mal auf und zeigt Dir die einheimischen Spezialitäten persönlich.

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## kurzer37 (23. Juni 2006)

Hallo Hedisch

ist das die beschreibung einer Schatzkarte  . Das findet doch ohne Guido kein Mensch . Werde mal schauen das Ich einfach drauf losfahren und mich durchfrage .

Aber um auf die Spezialitäten zu kommen ,da können wir noch drüber reden , für gutes Essen bin Ich immer zu haben  .

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## hedisch (23. Juni 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> ist das die beschreibung einer Schatzkarte  . Das findet doch ohne Guido kein Mensch . Werde mal schauen das Ich einfach drauf losfahren und mich durchfrage .



Also, ich weis gar nicht was Du hast.  Druck die Beschreibung doch aus zum Mitnehmen...und dann frag Dich durch  



			
				kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber um auf die Spezialitäten zu kommen ,da können wir noch drüber reden , für gutes Essen bin Ich immer zu haben  .



Ich auch  , meld Dich halt.

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## Cheng (23. Juni 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hedisch
> 
> ist das die beschreibung einer Schatzkarte  . Das findet doch ohne Guido kein Mensch . Kurzer37


Vielleicht kenne ich jemanden der günstig ein GPS abzugeben hat!

Hy Leute, was ist mit morgen, alle keinen Bock mehr? Ich will doch auch zum Fussball rechtzeitig zu Hause sein!


----------



## kurzer37 (23. Juni 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kenne ich jemanden der günstig ein GPS abzugeben hat!
> 
> Das fehlt mir noch,dann kann Ich ja nicht mehr sagen wenn es zu Spät wird ,das ich mich verfahren habe.
> 
> ...


----------



## mcmarki (23. Juni 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Leute, was ist mit morgen, alle keinen Bock mehr? Ich will doch auch zum Fussball rechtzeitig zu Hause sein!



Ich lass´Dich doch nicht alleine mit diesen 3 Lustmolchen


----------



## Cheng (23. Juni 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lass´Dich doch nicht alleine mit diesen 3 Lustmolchen



Puuuuhh, danke Markus, und ich dachte schon ich müsste........

Aber die Jungs müssen sich morgen eh benehmen, es hat sich Damenbesuch angesagt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (23. Juni 2006)

Oh, Damenbesuch!?! Ok, dann bin ich auch dabei!  
Ich komme zum Vereinsheim Omerbach um viertel nach zehn!


----------



## rpo35 (23. Juni 2006)

Hab's zwar bereits in den Roetgen-Fred geschrieben und weiß ja nicht, wo ihr morgen hin wollt - der Trail nach Zerkall ist wieder frei (zumindest war er's gestern !)

Grüße und eine schöne Tour morgen
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (23. Juni 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab's zwar bereits in den Roetgen-Fred geschrieben und weiß ja nicht, wo ihr morgen hin wollt - der Trail nach Zerkall ist wieder frei (zumindest war er's gestern !)
> 
> Grüße und eine schöne Tour morgen
> Ralph



Vielen Dank Ralph,

wir machen morgen die Gegend um die Gräben unsicher und wollen in Imgenbroich lecker Eis essen gehen! Euch natürlich auch eine schöne Runde. schön das mal wieder ein paar Neulinge dabei sind, aber nicht versauen, gel!


----------



## rpo35 (23. Juni 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...schön das mal wieder ein paar Neulinge dabei sind, aber nicht versauen, gel!


Wir sind zu viert


----------



## XCRacer (23. Juni 2006)

Hallo Männer der Westfront

Ich habe mich soeben ausgetragen. Muß morgen noch einige Sachen erledigen.

Schade


----------



## PacMan (24. Juni 2006)

War 'ne richtig geile Tour heute! Schade, dass René nicht dabei war - aber dann konnte man auf den Trails wenigstens mal so richtig Gas geben...   *volleDeckung*

Wünsch euch viel Spass beim Fussball-gucken. Ich mach mich jetzt bei unseren Nachbarn über's Buffet her...  

@Marcel: Ich will das Video sehen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (24. Juni 2006)

Ich will auch den Film sehen !!!   

Mittlerweile nähert sich mein linkes Knie der WM entsprechend Fußballgröße an.

Ich hoffe, dass die Eispackungen und Sälbchen bald Wirkung zeigen.


----------



## mcmarki (24. Juni 2006)

Um Gerüchten vorzugreifen -

Es war nass und hat nicht wehgetan und ich habe es nur für´s Geld gemacht 

Aber das Video will ich auch sehen.


----------



## Cheng (24. Juni 2006)

Ich will natürlich auch das Video sehen, für einen Bericht habe ich jetzt aber keinen Bock mehr, der kommt morgen, aber ein schönes Foto habe ich noch, es kann sich jeder seinen Teil denken wie das geendet ist! Auf jeden Fall eine schöne Tour mit sehr viel Trailanteil!






Alle anderen Fotos gibt es hier!


----------



## commencal blanc (25. Juni 2006)

Schaut nach ner schönen Tour aus  

Hab mir fest vorgenommen, die nächste Gelegenheit zu nutzen um mich mal anzuschließen.

Ihr seit einfach besstens organisiert und ausgerüstet:
Kamera, GPS Tacho....  

Gute Nacht-
Patrick


----------



## MTBScout (25. Juni 2006)

...Video-Mode in Progress...

Gegen Mittag sollte es fertig sein


----------



## Cheng (25. Juni 2006)

Natürlich lief alles wieder ganz anders als geplant. Claudia, mcmarci, MTBScout, HolyBen, PacMan und Cheng machten sich auf den Weg in die staubige Eifel um die Gräben Nähe Roetgen zu erkunden!
Den ersten Plattfuß hatte ich bereits beim hochtragen des Bikes aus dem Keller, schnell einen neuen Schlauch eingezogen und mit nur 5min. Verspätung ging es Richtung Omerbach wo bereits Claudia und Pascal auf uns warteten. Noch kurz eine Vorababnahme des neuen Omba-Vereinsheims an der Eifelstr. ging es entlang des Omerbach Richtung Hamich, ein vorgetäuchter Abstecher Richtung Freibiersenke, wo wir aber kurz vorher links abgebogen sind. Kurz vor Ende des Waldes zeigte Pascal uns einen neuen Weg. Dieser Trail sollte nachträglich den Namen "PacMans Bridge" erhalten. Ein Holzbrett führte über einen Bach, Pascal hatte vor dieses mit seinem Bike zu überqueren, Premium-Paparazzi MTB-Scout und Hilfspaparazzi Cheng gingen erst einmal vorsichtig über dieses doch recht wacklige Teil um die Aktion Foto- und Videomäßig einzufangen! Mit Leichtigkeit und exelenter Radbeherrschung meisterte er diese Passage doch recht professionell. Nun sollte der nächste kommen, Markus inspizierte die Gegebenheiten wie ein Golfer kurz vor einem Putt! Mit ein wenig Anlauf fuhr er auf das Brett zu, der erste Meter war sicher kein Thema doch dann hat er wohl das Hirn eingeschaltet, den Lenker hin und her schwenkend bekam er dann doch einen leichten Rechtsdrang, recht spektakulär kippte sein Vorderrad einen halben Meter in den Bach, kurze Gedenkpause und sein Hinterrad bekam ein leichetes Übergewicht, stürtzte über Ihn und alles lag im Bach , Premium-Paparazzi hielt drauf und alles wurde nicht nur Foto- sondern auch Videomäßig festgehalten, da das Wetter sehr warm war hatten wir keine Sorge, er fahrt sich schon wieder trocken. Warum sich danach niemand mehr traute, mmh? 
Weiter ging es auf direktem Weg über den Kartoffelbaum, Raffelsbrandt zum Hasselbachgraben, Schlehbachgraben bis nach Roetgen, dort hatte ich dann den zweiten Plattfuss. Imgenbroich ließen wir dann doch aus und der Weg führte weiter am Museumsbahnhof vorbei über den Nordwanderweg, Vichtbachtrail und Wagemanntrail bis Vicht. An der Kirche in Vicht ging es hoch, den ca. 15% Anstieg zum Bergzeitfahren nach Mausbach. An der Stammpizzeria des MTB-Treff Mausbach in Mausbach machten wir eine Eis und Weissbierpause, langsam trafen auch die Mausbacher ein, kostenlose Pizzabrötchen wurden gereicht, aber das Achtelfinale rief und wir machten uns über den Donnerberg und den Eschweiler Stadtwald nach Hause. Dort fuhr ich  in erster Reihe, MTB-Scout überschlug sich dann noch sehr gekonnt in einer Senke und ich keine 4m dahinter mit bester Aussicht, der zweite Knaller des Tages.  
Fazit: Am Ende des Tages hatten wir 68km Traillastige Tour, 2 Überschläge und ich kurz vor Zu Hause noch den dritten Plattfuß des Tages.
In der Pizzeria waren wir sicher auch nicht das letzte mal!

@HolyBen: geiles Benutzerbild!!


----------



## MTBScout (25. Juni 2006)

Und hier worauf ihr schon alle gewartet habt.
Nur für kurze Zeit das Premium-Video des ersten Omba-North-Shore-Wettbewerbes...viel Spass... 

@bernd. Wir sollten mal die HP bezüglich Auslagerung von Bildern und Videos durchforsten. Wer hat genügend Webspace für so etwas?


----------



## Cheng (25. Juni 2006)

Ist das nicht geil?     


@mcmarci:    Du hast Dich wenigesten auch getraut!!


----------



## kurzer37 (25. Juni 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Und hier worauf ihr schon alle gewartet habt.
> Nur für kurze Zeit das Premium-Video des ersten Omba-North-Shore-Wettbewerbes...viel Spass...
> 
> Hy
> ...


----------



## PacMan (25. Juni 2006)

Jetzt weiss ich auch, warum das mit dem Video so lange gedauert hat! Da hat sich Marcel aber so richtig Mühe gegeben! Ist euch dieses perfekte Timing zwischen seinem "...und Action" und dem Aufdrehen der Musik aufgefallen? Und dann am Ende: der Song endet und er "...alles auf Video!"
Da würde Spielberg neidisch werden! Super gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hedisch (25. Juni 2006)

Aaaaarrghahahahaaaa

               

Genial! 10,0 für die Haltung bei der Landung, obwohl es kein Tele(mc)mark war!

Ich glaub ich muss öfter mit Euch fahren,

bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## Cheng (25. Juni 2006)

@MTB-Scout: kannst Du das Video ohne Musik mal auf den Server legen?


----------



## mcmarki (25. Juni 2006)

Danke, danke Freunde genug der Huldigungen -

Bei schönem Wetter sollte "PacMan´s Northshore" ein Pflichtteil jeder Omba Tour werden.   

@Marcel - klasse Videoclip - Hollywood wartet!


----------



## MTBScout (25. Juni 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> @MTB-Scout: kannst Du das Video ohne Musik mal auf den Server legen?


Auf dem Omba-Server ist leider kein Platz für beides  .
Entweder tauschen oder mir sagen wo ich das Video ablegen kann.
M.

@PacMan. War sogar alles so gewollt


----------



## Cheng (25. Juni 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Auf dem Omba-Server ist leider kein Platz für beides  .
> Entweder tauschen oder mir sagen wo ich das Video ablegen kann.
> M.
> 
> @PacMan. War sogar alles so gewollt




Hast PM!


----------



## HolyBen (25. Juni 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Auf dem Omba-Server ist leider kein Platz für beides  .
> Entweder tauschen oder mir sagen wo ich das Video ablegen kann.
> M.



Das Internet: unendliche Weiten .........

http://www.kostenlos.de/internet-webspeicherplatz/

Grüüüüüße
Bernd


----------



## HolyBen (25. Juni 2006)

Der Download der Bachüberquerung müsste jetzt auch hier funktionieren:



​
Bitte kurz berichten, ob der Download funktioniert, dann kann ich die Datei auf unserem Server löschen.


----------



## XCRacer (25. Juni 2006)

Ich finde die Lacher von Marcel am besten und wie er dabei versucht die Kamera gerade zu halten 

Scheint ja eine tolle Tour gewesen zu sein. Musste das Radfahren aber auf den Nachmittag verschieben. Dann konnte mich auch das Fussballspiel nicht davon abhalten. Simone und ich sind 95km Rennrad durch das Jülicher Land bei autofreien Straßen geradelt. Heute war ich dann alleine im Selfkant unterwegs (103km).

Auf Google-Video habe ich 1GB frei. Lade das obige Video gerade hoch. Wird dann aber noch von Google geprüft und es dauert ca. zwei Tage bis es online geht.

Grüüüße XCR


----------



## XCRacer (25. Juni 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ​


Nach fünf- oder sechsmal klicken ist man endlich da und der Download funzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBScout (25. Juni 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bitte kurz berichten, ob der Download funktioniert, dann kann ich die Datei auf unserem Server löschen...


Wenn du noch sagst wo man drauf klicken muss 

Nachtrag: Ich zieh die Frage zurück, Banane ja ne is klar 
Noch ein Nachtrag: Ich lade gerade die ungeschnittene Version hoch, weniger guter Sound aber mehr Kommentare und Lacher 
Nachtrag die dritte...
Bitte bescheid sagen ob der Link zur Ungeschnittenen North-Shore Version funktioniert.


----------



## HolyBen (25. Juni 2006)

No comment .....


----------



## XCRacer (25. Juni 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte bescheid sagen ob der Link zur Ungeschnittenen North-Shore Version funktioniert.


Bescheid !


----------



## XCRacer (25. Juni 2006)

Bernd! Etwas für dich? >>>


----------



## rpo35 (25. Juni 2006)

Mensch Leute,

wenn ich Spaß haben will, schau ich einfach hier vorbei  
Falls wir uns nicht mehr hören - bis in frühestens 3 Wochen.
Bin nächste Woche dienstlich weg und dann 2 weeks in Portugal 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## HolyBen (25. Juni 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bernd! Etwas für dich? >>>



Ist schon längst in meinem "Artikel beobachten".

Aber nicht, dass wir uns gegenseitig überbieten und so den Preis in die Höhe treiben ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (25. Juni 2006)

Da ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass dies der letzte Pleiten, Pech und Pannen Film der Ombas ist, habe ich mal unbegrenzten Webspace für unsere Dokumentationen eingerichtet:

http://omba.abgelacht.com/​


----------



## cyberp (26. Juni 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> @bernd. Wir sollten mal die HP bezüglich Auslagerung von Bildern und Videos durchforsten. Wer hat genügend Webspace für so etwas?


 Falls ihr noch ein bißchen Speicherplatz braucht könnte ich aktuell mit ca. 400 MB dienen.


----------



## mcmarki (26. Juni 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin noch bis einschließlich Freitag beruflich unterwegs, aber am Wochenende bekommst du sie, Versprochen und Indianerehrenwort
> M.



tick, tack, tick, tack - die Zeit vergeht und noch immer keine Rechnung


----------



## kurzer37 (26. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen

hat morgen jemand Lust zu fahren?

Habe Frei und könnte so ab 11 oder 12 Uhr fahren.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## kurzer37 (26. Juni 2006)

Nochmal

brauche noch einen Weg bis Obermaubach und Nideggen falls mir jemand helfen kann.

vielen Dank

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (26. Juni 2006)

Einen Weg bis Kleinhau sollte dir bekannt sein (zB. Rennweg). Dann fährst du, von der Ortsmitte auf der Hauptstraße kommend, die Straße vor der Landstraße nach Niedeggen/Bergstein links. Immer weiter geradeaus, bis du wieder auf offenes Gelände kommst (links Wald, rechts Feld). Hier, hinter dem Bauhof, den Hauptweg links ab bis Obermaubach. In Obermaubach an der Rur entlang (Rur Ufer Radweg) bis Nideggen.

Ich empfehle dir eine Radwanderkarte, oder besser Wanderkarten des Eifelvereins. Damit fällt die Orientierung (besonders unterwegs) um einiges leichter, als schriftliche Beschreibungen.

Karten gibt's hier oder hier oder im örtlichen Buchhandel.

Gruß René


----------



## Cheng (26. Juni 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen
> 
> hat morgen jemand Lust zu fahren?
> 
> ...



Sorry Michael,

glaube nicht das das unsere Uhrzeiten sind, sch... Schichten aber auch!


----------



## XCRacer (28. Juni 2006)

Hi Thorsten

Nicht das du meinst, ich hätte wieder Tunnelblick gehabt. Habe dich gesehen, aber erst ein paar Sekunden später realisiert, das du das warst 
Außerdem hatte ich gerade einen 30''-Sprint hinter mir, wie man mir vielleicht ansehen konnte... 

@kurzer: Wie war die Tour nach Oberbaumach?

@all: Am Samstag wird's schönes warmes Wetter. Wird ja hoffentlich 'ne feine Tour geben!

Grüüüße XCR


----------



## HolyBen (28. Juni 2006)

Samstag bin ich nicht im Lande, außerdem macht mein Knie immer noch Probleme.  

Wenns nicht besser wird, muss ich wohl doch mal zum Knochenflicker.


----------



## Cheng (28. Juni 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Thorsten
> 
> Nicht das du meinst, ich hätte wieder Tunnelblick gehabt. Habe dich gesehen, aber erst ein paar Sekunden später realisiert, das du das warst
> Außerdem hatte ich gerade einen 30''-Sprint hinter mir, wie man mir vielleicht ansehen konnte...


Ich habe mir schon gedacht das Du die Heimfahrt von der Arbeit als Training genutzt hast! 




			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> @all: Am Samstag wird's schönes warmes Wetter. Wird ja hoffentlich 'ne feine Tour geben!
> 
> Grüüüße XCR



Mister Cheng sitzt am Samstag früh um 4Uhr im Auto nach Nürnberg, ich bin leider nicht für eine Tour zu haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (28. Juni 2006)

Ihr tut mir sooo leid  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wie ist das denn mit den restlichen Ombas? Würde gerne den einen oder anderen neuen Trail testen...
Morgens schon los (10Uhr?), oder erst am Nachmittag?


----------



## PacMan (28. Juni 2006)

Bin Samstag auch nicht im Lande, sondern hier.


----------



## XCRacer (28. Juni 2006)

btw: ich flitsche gerade hier was rum: http://xcracer.xc.ohost.de/limbo/

bin aber noch nicht ganz klar darüber, was ich da tue


----------



## Cheng (28. Juni 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> btw: ich flitsche gerade hier was rum: http://xcracer.xc.ohost.de/limbo/
> 
> bin aber noch nicht ganz klar darüber, was ich da tue



Verbessere mich wenn ich jetzt Schrott schreibe, aber hast Du bei Ohost überhaupt diesen Nicknamen? Wenn nicht, wundert es mich das oben "Omerbach Un-off-iziell" steht!


----------



## XCRacer (28. Juni 2006)

Klar bin ich das! Ist ja nunmal nicht die offizielle Seite! Ich mache morgen weiter. Braucht doch mehr Einarbeitung als ich dachte...


----------



## mcmarki (29. Juni 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr tut mir sooo leid
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann leider auch nicht - nächste Woche bin ich aber wieder dabei


----------



## cyberp (29. Juni 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> btw: ich flitsche gerade hier was rum: http://xcracer.xc.ohost.de/limbo/
> 
> bin aber noch nicht ganz klar darüber, was ich da tue


hey, das schaut so verdächtig nach Mambo/Joomla CMS aus. Wenn Du Hilfe brauchst melde dich einfach. Ich selber benutze Joomla.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## RS-Hunter (29. Juni 2006)

Hi René,

würde gerne mal wieder auf Trailjagd gehen. Habe aber etwas Sorge, wenn ich nur mit dir alleine fahre, dann sieht's schlecht für mich aus. Dieses Jahr ist leider mein Trainingsstand extrem bescheiden.  

Also wenn's dir nichts ausmacht mit gemässigtem Tempo zu fahren. Ich würde dann lieber erst nachmittags starten, damit ich morgens noch was erledigen kann.

@all: für alle die es nicht mehr erwachten können, nächste Woche bekomme ich endlich den "Neuen"  wurde ja auch endlich mal Zeit.


----------



## XCRacer (29. Juni 2006)

Ich fahre gerne mit dir Georg. Ich bin es doch sonst auch gewohnt, mit schlappen Säcken zu fahren 

Schreib einfach, wieviel Uhr wir uns treffen.

Bis denne, XCR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (29. Juni 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich bin es doch sonst auch gewohnt, mit schlappen Säcken zu fahren



Danke, mit so viel Euphorie hätte ich nicht gerechnet.

Also dann 14:00 Uhr Schraubergarage!

Falls sonst noch wer Lust/Zeit/keine Wehwechen hat melden; hier oder per Mobil.

Cu


----------



## XCRacer (29. Juni 2006)

OK 

OffTopic (...oder vielleicht doch nicht!):
Kann mir mal jemand flotikowski schreiben, wie und womit ich eine Karte (MM NRW3D) auf mein neues  Garmin GPSmap 60Cx schicke?
Reichlich Software ist vorhanden  ...aber welche ist die richtige?


----------



## Derk (29. Juni 2006)

Das wäre aber ganz neu, dass man MM-Kartenmaterial auf Garmin-Geräte laden kann.

Nach meinem Erkenntnisstand wacht Garmin doch eifersüchtig darüber, dass man nur Original-Garmin-Kartenmaterial auf Garmin-GPS-Geräte, soweit überhaupt kartenfähig, laden kann.


----------



## XCRacer (29. Juni 2006)

Soweit ich weiß, gibt es diverse Software zum umwandeln. Touratech, MapSource, usw.


----------



## Cheng (29. Juni 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich weiß, gibt es diverse Software zum umwandeln. Touratech, MapSource, usw.



Hy René,

das senden an meinen Garmin Legend c funktioniert mit MapSource, Kartenmaterial ist bei mir die Topo-Deutschland Süd/Nord!


----------



## cyberp (29. Juni 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> OK
> 
> OffTopic (...oder vielleicht doch nicht!):
> Kann mir mal jemand flotikowski schreiben, wie und womit ich eine Karte (MM NRW3D) auf mein neues  Garmin GPSmap 60Cx schicke?
> Reichlich Software ist vorhanden  ...aber welche ist die richtige?


Ich glaube auch, dass man nur original Garmin Karten aufspielen kann. Aber meine Informationen sind jetzt auch schon ca. 1 Jahr alt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (30. Juni 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir mal jemand flotikowski schreiben, wie und womit ich eine Karte (MM NRW3D) auf mein neues  Garmin GPSmap 60Cx schicke?
> Reichlich Software ist vorhanden  ...aber welche ist die richtige?



Die digitalen Landkarten auf ein Garmin mit Kartendarstellung zu schicken geht NUR !!!! mit Mapsource. Aber dazu braucht man dann noch die Digitalen Karten von Garmin. Z.B. TOPO Deutschland Nord / Süd.
Guckst Du hier 

Was Du meinst René bzgl. Umwandlung usw. betrifft nur die Tracks oder Routen. Die Karten zu übertragen hat nichts mit Fugawi, MM, NRW3D usw. zu tun. Mittlerweile kann man auch in der neuen MAPSOURCE Version Tracks planen  
Die ToPo Karten, die man auf das Garmin spielen kann kosten richtig Geld. 
ToPo Deutschland komplett z.B. knapp 200,- EUR. Schweiz, wo ich gleich hinfahre   369,- EUR  
Aaaaber das Internet, unendliche .......... 

VG


----------



## XCRacer (30. Juni 2006)

Danke Jungs. Habe es mittlerweile auch heraus gefunden. Habe die Topo Deutschland von meinem Onkel aus Amerika geschenkt bekommen. Habe die Karten mit Touratech hoch geladen. Hatte ein wenig die Übersicht über mein Software-Archiv verloren.

Für was war nochmal Oziexplorer gut? Habe vom Onkel kalibrierte Topo-Karten für Ozi bekommen. Dolomiten Italien (Tobacco) und Schweiz (Format map bzw. imp).


----------



## RS-Hunter (30. Juni 2006)

*5:3*​
      ​


----------



## XCRacer (30. Juni 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Also dann 14:00 Uhr Schraubergarage!


Habe leider einen Termin in Stolberg von frühmorgens auf 12.30Uhr verschieben müssen. Könnte etwas knapp mit 14Uhr werden. *Wäre es schlimm, wenn es eine halbe Stunde später wird?* Ich rufe dich dann an, wenn ich von Stolberg wegfahre. Habe Radsachen dann an und brauche mich nur auf's Bike zu schwingen.

Gruß René

PS: Deutschland is wigger und Ulle fährt heim


----------



## Cheng (30. Juni 2006)

Hallo Jungs,

heute haben wir gelernt das alle die besser sind als ich doch Dreck am Stecken haben, es scheint mir, das ich der einzige bin der wirklch Clean ist, es sei denn abgelaufenes Bier steht auf der Dopingliste! 

Da ich denke morgen gegen 16Uhr wieder zu Hause zu sein, würde ich dann alle Trailerkunder gerne nach der Tour zu einer Dopingauffrischung mit anschliessender Dopingprobe bei mir einladen! Ich werde auf der Teraase warten, ihr könnt sicher sein, das Zeug ist bei konstant 2-8 Grad eingelagert!


----------



## XCRacer (30. Juni 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich denke morgen gegen 16Uhr wieder zu Hause zu sein, würde ich dann alle Trailerkunder gerne nach der Tour zu einer Dopingauffrischung mit anschliessender Dopingprobe bei mir einladen!


----------



## RS-Hunter (1. Juli 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ... *Wäre es schlimm, wenn es eine halbe Stunde später wird?* ...


normalerweise bin ich ja eher der Typ der immer extrem pünktlich ist, aber ich mach da mal eine Ausnahme ...  



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich rufe dich dann an, wenn ich von Stolberg wegfahre. ...



I'm waiting  

Cu Georg


----------



## XCRacer (2. Juli 2006)

Ich war heute in Andernach und bin mit Tina eine CTF gefahren. Es gibt sie wirklich! Hier der Beweiß: http://xcracer.xc.ohost.de/xcr_ohost/060702-ctf-andernach/index.html

War eine schöne Runde bei Traumwetter! 47km / 920Hm

Wer hat Lust, am Dienstag Richtung Valkenburg zu fahren? Ich wollte nach dem Mittag losradeln und mir eine schöne Stelle suchen, um die TdF-Cracks auf ihren letzten Kilometern zu bestaunen. Nach Valkenburg selber wollte ich nicht. Da ist mir zuviel los. Rennrad oder MTB. Allerdings befahre ich nur Asphalt. Werden hin und zurück max. 80km.

Grüüüße XCR


----------



## HolyBen (2. Juli 2006)

1. Schöne Halterung für dein neues GPS  
2. Irgend ne hübsche mtblerin fotografieren und uns dann als tina verkaufen. ja, nee is klar.   

3. Dienstag ist was interessantes im fernsehen, geht leider nicht


----------



## XCRacer (2. Juli 2006)

zu 1: Für mehr hat das Geld nicht gereicht.

zu 2: Genau DAS habe ich heute zu Tina gesagt 

zu 3: Um 21Uhr wollte ich zurück sein!

Wie gehts deinem Knie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (2. Juli 2006)

Danke der Nachfrage. Nach einer Woche Voltaren Salbe und Tabletten gehts wieder. 

Dienstag muss ich leider arbeiten, sonst hätte ich mir gerne mal die tdf angesehen.


----------



## kurzer37 (3. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen

habe am Mittwoch ab Mittags ( 12Uhr) Frei und möchte eine Runde fahren ca. 3-4Std. .

Falls jemand Lust hat  

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## kurzer37 (3. Juli 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war heute in Andernach und bin mit Tina eine CTF gefahren. Es gibt sie wirklich! Hier der Beweiß: http://xcracer.xc.ohost.de/xcr_ohost/060702-ctf-andernach/index.html
> 
> Und dann nur so wenig Fotos da muste aber mehr drin sein  .Hast wohl dem armen Mädel gesagt du bist von der Presse und fährst nur so zum Spass mit alter Lustmolch.
> 
> ...


----------



## kurzer37 (3. Juli 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war heute in Andernach und bin mit Tina eine CTF gefahren. Es gibt sie wirklich! Hier der Beweiß: http://xcracer.xc.ohost.de/xcr_ohost/060702-ctf-andernach/index.html
> 
> Und dann nur so wenig Fotos da muste aber mehr drin sein  .Hast wohl dem armen Mädel gesagt du bist von der Presse und fährst nur so zum Spass mit alter Lustmolch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cecil974 (3. Juli 2006)

Hallo Ihr!
Also über die Sache mit den Fotos haben René und ich uns auch schon lustig gemacht. Aber da René ja total abgebrannt da angekommen ist hat für mehr Fotos das Geld nicht gereicht! 
Denke wir hatten echt was Spaß und ich konnte natürlich nur mit René mithalten weil er nen Tag vorher noch genügend Km gefahren ist. Aber ich habe auch dazu gelernt gell René. Nen Tag vorher besser den Alkohol aus dem Leib zu lassen  

Gruß Tina


----------



## Redking (3. Juli 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war heute in Andernach und bin mit Tina eine CTF gefahren. Es gibt sie wirklich! Hier der Beweiß:


Das hätte ich dir auch anders bestätigen können! 
War auch schon mal mit Tina unterwegs!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## XCRacer (3. Juli 2006)

Du ja, Klaus! Aber eben die anderen nicht! Der Spruch "Es gibt sie wirklich", ist übrigens ein Insider, den du nicht zwangsläufig verstehen musst


----------



## Redking (3. Juli 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Du ja, Klaus! Aber eben *die anderen *nicht! Der Spruch "Es gibt sie wirklich", ist übrigens ein Insider, den du nicht zwangsläufig verstehen musst


Klar kann es ein weiterer Insider(habt euch bestimmt ausgiebig beim Biken unterhalten) sein, aber wie ungläubig die Anderen hier geschrieben haben, habe ich schon mitbekommen! Besonders nachdem Tina immer nicht in die Nordeifel kommen konnte.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## commencal blanc (3. Juli 2006)

Moin moin,

war echt ne schöne Tour am Samstag.
Würde gerne nochmal mitkommen bei Gelegenheit...

@XCRacer
Kannst du mir die Tourdaten mal schicken.
Mich würden einfach mal die höhenmeter pro Tour interessieren.

Schönen Tag noch.

Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBScout (3. Juli 2006)

@Cheng
Ich dreh jetzt ne kleine Blausteinsee Runde (ca. 1 Stunde) und komme gleich mal zwecks Batterie für den HAC zu dir. Also nicht erschrecken, wenn ich gleich vor der Türe stehe  
Marcel


----------



## PacMan (3. Juli 2006)

Ich vermute, dank TdF und WM habe ich schlechte Karten, aber ich versuch's trotzdem mal...
Machen wir morgen *zum zweiten Mal* unsere *allwöchentliche* Feierabendrunde?   
Ich denke, ich werde auf jeden Fall fahren, also wenn Thorsten nicht kann, dann stell' ich 'nen Termin rein.


----------



## Cheng (3. Juli 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vermute, dank TdF und WM habe ich schlechte Karten, aber ich versuch's trotzdem mal...
> Machen wir morgen *zum zweiten Mal* unsere *allwöchentliche* Feierabendrunde?
> Ich denke, ich werde auf jeden Fall fahren, also wenn Thorsten nicht kann, dann stell' ich 'nen Termin rein.



Natürlich hast Du Recht, aber morgen ist doch ein wirklich schlechter Zeitpunkt!


----------



## cyberp (3. Juli 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich hast Du Recht, aber morgen ist doch ein wirklich schlechter Zeitpunkt!


Genau! Der Tisch in der Pontstraße ist schon reserviert


----------



## PacMan (3. Juli 2006)

Dann hab ich den Wald eben für mich alleine. Falls es sich noch jemand anders überlegt... Termin!. Spätestens zur zweiten Halbzeit wäre man ja auch wieder auf der heimischen Couch...


----------



## XCRacer (3. Juli 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:
			
		

> @XCRacer
> Kannst du mir die Tourdaten mal schicken.
> Mich würden einfach mal die höhenmeter pro Tour interessieren.


 Kein Problem. Siehe Anlage 

Hat vielleicht einer (zB Marcel) *am Mittwoch morgen Zeit und Lust, mit mir und Dieter* eine Tour zu fahren? Ich bin vor einer ganzen Weile mal mit Dieter und Kumpel gefahren (das war vor WBTS und Omba) und er hat sich nochmal gemeldet.

Wir wollen uns* um 9:15Uhr an der Star-Tanke* treffen und ein Rundchen mit dem MTB drehen. Maximal bis Mittag und im moderaten Tempo! Er möchte auch Samstag mit uns fahren. Also früh genug Termin machen!

GrXCR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derMichi (3. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich wollte Euch mal fragen ob Ihr mir sagen könnt wo genau ich folgende Trimm-Dich-Pfade finde:

Trimmpfad im Eschweiler Stadtwald
Trimmpfad im Naherholungsgebiet Dürwiß, Jülicher Straße
Trimmpfad in Weisweiler, Halde Nierchen

Ich suche so Pfade wo man Stangen hat um Klimmzüge zu machen und so.


----------



## XCRacer (3. Juli 2006)

Die Stangen im Trimmpfad Dürwiß sind rott und marode. Der Trimmpfad im ESW-Stadtwald sieht nicht viel besser aus. Halde Nierchen? Das ist da oben wo die Windräder stehen. Da ist ein Spielplatz, aber meines wissens kein Trimmpfad.

Man kann aber auch in einer Laufrunde ein paar Gimmicks einbauen: Zb. an den Bänken (im Trimmpfad Dürwiß gibt's pro Rund fünf davon) je 10 Liegestütze mit den Händen auf der Sitzfläche. Nach jeder Runde zum Pilz am Blausteinsee, 10 Klimmzüge und mit Bergaufsprint wieder hinauf zum Trimmpfad. Mach das 3x und du bist platt wie ne Flunder. Andere Gegenstände (Spielplatz) lassen sich mit etwas Kreativität noch zusätzlich einbauen.


----------



## kurzer37 (3. Juli 2006)

@Rene

wo wolltest du denn mit Dieter fahren?

Falls Ich mit der Zeit hinkomme (Mittwoch keine BR-Sitzung)kann Ich mich ja anschließen , falls es dir Recht wäre.

Ps. Habe heute eine Dopingprobe in der Fima abgegeben und alles ist i.o , bis auf mein Asthma 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (3. Juli 2006)

Mit negativem Ergebnis der Urinanalyse bist du willkommen 
Keine Ahnung wo wir fahren. Ich überlasse das Dieter. Ich denke mal, so'n bisschen in die Eifel rein.


----------



## kurzer37 (3. Juli 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Mit negativem Ergebnis der Urinanalyse bist du willkommen
> Keine Ahnung wo wir fahren. Ich überlasse das Dieter. Ich denke mal, so'n bisschen in die Eifel rein.




Also Urin sowie Blutprobe sind Negativ , habe gut aufgepasst .
Werde mich Morgen um die gleiche Uhrzeit melden ob Ich Mittwoch mitfahren kann , melde mich dann auch Zwecks Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit.
Gruß
Kurzer


----------



## XCRacer (3. Juli 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> ...melde mich dann auch Zwecks Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit.


Treff ist 'Star-Tanke in Dürwiß'
Uhrzeit ist '9:15Uhr'

Wenn ich wüsste, wo Dieter hin möchte, könnten wir dich THEORETISCH irgendwo aufgabeln


----------



## kurzer37 (3. Juli 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Treff ist 'Star-Tanke in Dürwiß'
> Uhrzeit ist '9:15Uhr'
> 
> Wenn ich wüsste, wo Dieter hin möchte, könnten wir dich THEORETISCH irgendwo aufgabeln



Genauuuuuu das meine Ich ja. 
zur Star Tanke kommen ist ja dann doof.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## XCRacer (3. Juli 2006)

Bei den Kilometern, die du runter rappelst, ist das doch ein Klacks!

Wir können ja unsere Tour so legen, das wir dich zu Hause bei deiner Frau wieder abgeben können. 

So! Nacht jetzt!


----------



## XCRacer (4. Juli 2006)

Was lese ich denn da?! Der Kurze hat Geburtstag! Alles Gute Michael


----------



## kurzer37 (4. Juli 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Was lese ich denn da?! Der Kurze hat Geburtstag! Alles Gute Michael




Hallo @Rene
vielen Dank für deine Glückwünsche, Morgen habe Ich leider BR-Sitzung und werde dann erst gegen 13Uhr zu Hause sein.
Wünsche dir und Dieter eine schöne Tour .

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (4. Juli 2006)

Happy Birthday, Michael!!! Oder mit den Worten von WIZO: "Bleib tapfer!" 

Bin eben noch 'ne Feierabendrunde gefahren. Ich fühl mich aber nicht wirklich fit im Moment, daher war es eine kurze (35km) und langsame Runde.
Aber ich bin diesen Downhill nach Vicht runter gefahren, an dem wir letzte Woche - in die andere Richtung - vorbei Richtung Mausbacher Eisdiele gefahren sind. Wie heisst der noch, Markus? "Deadly Mountain"? Der war jedenfalls ganz schön heftig, aber auch ganz schön schön! Ich hab's aber nicht geschafft, komplett runter zu fahren. An zwei Spitzkehren und einem quer liegenden Baumstamm musste ich die Füße runternehmen...  Muss ich also demnächst noch mal probieren!
Die Freibiersenke bin ich auch gefahren - aber falsch rum.


----------



## GeJott (5. Juli 2006)

Spitzkehren .... Vicht ..... Mausbach ...?? 
Das kann eigentlich nur der Kranzberg gewesen sein.

@Kurzer37:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich  h 


Gerd


----------



## mcmarki (5. Juli 2006)

@ kurzer - herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich.

Wollte morgen ab Arbeit ca. 16.30 h (Mariaweiler DN) - über Rurradweg - bis Nideggen und dann durch das Kalltall den Heimweg antreten. Besteht Interesse mitzufahren?


----------



## Cheng (5. Juli 2006)

Hallo Markus und alle anderen Ombas!

Leider ist bei mir aufgrund eines doch im Moment hohen Arbeitsaufkommen im Moment in der Woche an biken nicht zu denken, selbst am Samstag muss ich ran.
Ab 12 Uhr wäre aber eine schöne Tour möglich, wie sieht es bei Euch mit der Uhrzeit aus? Gebt mal ein kurzes Feedback und ich werde morgen einen Termin einstellen!

@Kurzer37: Sorry für die Verspätung, natürlich auch von mir alle Gute nachträglich! Isch trink Pils!


----------



## commencal blanc (5. Juli 2006)

@Kurzer37: Alles Gute auch von mir!!!

@XCRacer: Danke für den Tourplan (denke mal, dass der im vorletzen Beitrag von der Tour am Samstag war ;-)

@all
Gute Nacht.

Patrick


----------



## PacMan (6. Juli 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Ab 12 Uhr wäre aber eine schöne Tour möglich, wie sieht es bei Euch mit der Uhrzeit aus?


Gut sieht's aus! Soweit ich weiss, hab ich da Zeit!


----------



## RS-Hunter (6. Juli 2006)

12:00 Uhr ist i.O., dann sollten wir mal unbedingt nach deadly mountain ... hab' schon soviel davon gehört.


----------



## hedisch (6. Juli 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> 12:00 Uhr ist i.O., dann sollten wir mal unbedingt nach deadly mountain ... hab' schon soviel davon gehört.



Uhh, deadly mountain  , wo is`n der?

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## mcmarki (6. Juli 2006)

Ich bin auch dabei -

"Deadly mountain" - schon seit Jahren nicht mehr gefahren - ich erinnere mich an eine böse Schürfwunde am Ellebogen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (6. Juli 2006)

@all

vielen Dank für die  vielen Glückwünsche. Am Samstag habe Ich leider Frühschicht und muß bis 14Uhr arbeiten ( oder so tun als ob ) 

Werde aber falls ihr fahrt am Dienstag oder spätestens am Samstag  mitfahren.

Gruß
Kurzer37

Habe noch ein paar Flaschen Nahrungsergänzungsmittel  auf Vorrat.


----------



## XCRacer (6. Juli 2006)

hedisch schrieb:
			
		

> Uhh, deadly mountain  , wo is`n der?


Das sagen wir nicht, sonst kommt der Förster aus dem Preuswald und wirft dort Äste auf dem Trail 

Ich bin übrigens wieder da. War zwei Tage zu Besuch beim heiligen St. Antonius. Samstag 12Uhr bin ich dabei. Hoffe, bis dahin wieder zu 80% fit zu sein, denn das reicht für euch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grüüüße XCR


----------



## Cheng (6. Juli 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Das sagen wir nicht, sonst kommt der Förster aus dem Preuswald und wirft dort Äste auf dem Trail
> 
> Ich bin übrigens wieder da. War zwei Tage zu Besuch beim heiligen St. Antonius. Samstag 12Uhr bin ich dabei. Hoffe, bis dahin wieder zu 80% fit zu sein, denn das reicht für euch
> 
> ...



Du warst im Eschweiler Krankenhaus? Was war denn?


----------



## XCRacer (6. Juli 2006)

Erzähle ich am Samstag


----------



## HolyBen (6. Juli 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Du warst im Eschweiler Krankenhaus? Was war denn?



Ich schätze mal Eigenblutbehandlung. 

(Nein, natürlich kein Doping - lediglich Blutkonserven aus der Voromba-, also Voralkzeit, damit der Promillewert mal Richtung Null geht)  

@Cheng Bist Du zu Hause ? Dann bring ich kurz den Reciever vorbei.


----------



## Cheng (6. Juli 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Erzähle ich am Samstag



Dann aber schnell einen Termin freischalten! 

@HolyBen: bin da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (6. Juli 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Dann aber schnell einen Termin freischalten!
> 
> 
> Ihr könnt gerne falls ihr durch Zweifall fahrt ,auf dem Heimweg auf  ein Nahrugsergänzungsmittel  vorbeikommen , solltet euch nur Frühzeitig melden .
> ...


----------



## mcmarki (6. Juli 2006)

Guten abend zusammen,

Was sehe ich da ?? "auf dem Rückweg nehmen wir noch Pacman´s Bridge mit,also an die Schwimmflügel denken!" und ich lese da ein WIR - bin mal gespannt, Ihr Luschen  und diesmal halte ich die Kamera.


----------



## mcmarki (6. Juli 2006)

@Thorsten
und wann treffen 10 Uhr oder 12 Uhr ???


----------



## Cheng (6. Juli 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> @Thorsten
> und wann treffen 10 Uhr oder 12 Uhr ???



schon geändert, 12 Uhr!


----------



## XCRacer (6. Juli 2006)

Ach übrigens! Ich war ja am Dienstag in Trintelen. Habe mir dort die vorletzte Bergwertung der Tour de France Etappenankunft in Valkenburg angesehen.

Habe versucht, ein paar hübsche Radsportlerinnen zu fotografieren...
http://xcracer.xc.ohost.de/xcr_ohost/060703-tdf-trintelen/index.html

Gute N8


----------



## Cheng (6. Juli 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ach übrigens! Ich war ja am Dienstag in Trintelen. Habe mir dort die vorletzte Bergwertung der Tour de France Etappenankunft in Valkenburg angesehen.
> 
> Habe versucht, ein paar hübsche Radsportlerinnen zu fotografieren...
> http://xcracer.xc.ohost.de/xcr_ohost/060703-tdf-trintelen/index.html
> ...



Bist Du alleine unterwegs gewesen, JJ war auch in der Nähe! Wann hattest Du denn noch Zeit für den heiligen St. Antonius?


----------



## XCRacer (7. Juli 2006)

Ich war alleine dort. Zum hl. St. Antonius war ich in der Nacht danach.

niki-2 ist übrigens Dieter. Also was anständiges anziehen und die unzüchtigen Ausdrücke (erstmal) lassen


----------



## MTBScout (7. Juli 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> ...und diesmal halte ich die Kamera...


Ich lad schon mal die Baterien auf  
Diesmal müssen alle ran, es sei den, die Brücke ist nass, oder morsch, oder aus Holz, oder vielleicht ist sie ja gar nicht mehr da  

Bis moin.


----------



## Dix (7. Juli 2006)

Hallo Freunde,

klärt mich mal auf:
Wo ist "Pacman´s Bridge"?

CU


----------



## mcmarki (7. Juli 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lad schon mal die Baterien auf
> Diesmal müssen alle ran, es sei den, die Brücke ist nass, oder morsch, oder aus Holz, oder vielleicht ist sie ja gar nicht mehr da
> 
> Bis moin.



wenn sie nicht mehr da ist, hat bernd sie abmontiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (7. Juli 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Diesmal müssen alle ran, es sei den, die Brücke ist nass, oder morsch, oder *aus Holz*, oder vielleicht ist sie ja gar nicht mehr da


Was soll das denn? Die Brücke *ist* aus Holz!!!  Solche faulen Ausreden gelten nicht!

@Dix: Die ist am Ortsausgang Schevenhütte Richtung Langerwehe. Dort geht's (direkt hinterm Ortsschild, glaube ich) links auf ein Firmengelände und dort geradeaus über den Bach.
Ich zeig's euch bei Gelegenheit mal!


----------



## Cheng (7. Juli 2006)

Dix schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> klärt mich mal auf:
> Wo ist "Pacman´s Bridge"?
> ...



PacMan hat von Gelegenheit gesprochen, hier gehts zur Gelegenheit!

@XCRacer: dann gehe ich davon aus niki-2 zum ersten Treffpunkt mir Dir kommt!
@MTB-Scout: ich kann auch die Gute VideoCam mitnehmen! Werde sie heute abend mal aufladen!


----------



## XCRacer (7. Juli 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> @XCRacer: dann gehe ich davon aus niki-2 zum ersten Treffpunkt mir Dir kommt!


Ich nicht!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Der Dieter ist schon groß. Schafft das bestimmt alleine zum Treff zu kommen. Er kommt aus Helrath. Außerdem liest er heimlich hier mit 

Habe mal vorhin eine Tour eingetragen. Sind wir Ombas mal gefahren:
http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tour/view/234/little-bot-(best-of-trails)


----------



## RS-Hunter (7. Juli 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ... niki-2 ist übrigens Dieter. ...


Und wer ist eigentlich Dieter?



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ... Also was anständiges anziehen und die unzüchtigen Ausdrücke (erstmal) lassen


Und wieso müssen wir was anständiges anziehen? Und warum dürfen wir nicht reden über und womit wir wollen?

Willst du uns bekehren?

Fragen über Fragen!!  

Ach, übrigens gestern ist mein Baby gekommen, I   it.

Cu 2morrow


----------



## kurzer37 (7. Juli 2006)

Ach, übrigens gestern ist mein Baby gekommen, I   it.


Na dann von mir alles Gute und behandel es vernünftig 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (7. Juli 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer ist eigentlich Dieter?


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2809368&postcount=3192



> *[1]*Und wieso müssen wir was anständiges anziehen? *[2]*Und warum dürfen wir nicht reden über und womit wir wollen?
> 
> *[3]*Willst du uns bekehren?
> 
> Fragen über Fragen!!


zu *1*: Ihr sollt nicht wieder mit Strapse und roten Strumpfhosen fahren! Außerdem bitte die rosa Schleifchen vom Genital entfernen! 

zu *2*: Ihr redet nur über Schweinkram. Außer Bernd, der will "JEDEM IN DIE FRESSE HAUEN!"

zu *3*: Ich finde schon länger, dass ihr euch vom "Propheten der wurzeligen Heiligkeit" abwenden solltet und zum "Glauben der verschlammten Traillastigkeit" wechseln solltet.



> Ach, übrigens gestern ist mein Baby gekommen, I   it.


Erste Runde morgen geht auf dich


----------



## kurzer37 (7. Juli 2006)

Habe mal vorhin eine Tour eingetragen. Sind wir Ombas mal gefahren:
http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tour/view/234/little-bot-(best-of-trails)[/QUOTE]


Je nachdem wann ihr in der Gegend um Zweifall seid könnte Ich ja noch zu Euch stoßen.Habe um 14Uhr Feierabend und könnte Euch noch ein Stück begleiten.


----------



## XCRacer (7. Juli 2006)

Ähh, kurzer! Nix verstehen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vielleicht solltest du dir mal was mehr Mühe mit dem 'Zitat einfügen' geben...


----------



## RS-Hunter (7. Juli 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2809368&postcount=3192


Ja gut, dann lass ich mich mal überraschen ...  



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> zu *1*: Ihr sollt nicht wieder mit Strapse und roten Strumpfhosen fahren! Außerdem bitte die rosa Schleifchen vom Genital entfernen!


Och männo, aber dann müssen die anderen aber auch die STRUMPFHOSEN ausziehen, wie JJ sagen würde.  



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Außer Bernd, der will "JEDEM IN DIE FRESSE HAUEN!"


Also Bernd, sowas macht man doch nicht!  



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ... Erste Runde morgen geht auf dich


ist gebont!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (7. Juli 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ähh, kurzer! Nix verstehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dachte ihr fahrt die Tour die du eingetragen hast.( Hasselbachgraben,Wagemanntrail usw.)

Aber wie heisst es so schön? Denken und meinen täuscht mansch einen.


----------



## RS-Hunter (7. Juli 2006)

hey, es geht ... so schön können Zitate sein ... ;-)


----------



## XCRacer (7. Juli 2006)

Michael: Ich habe lediglich eine irgendwann gefahrene Tour in die Tourendatenbank von mtb-news eingetragen.

...sonst nix


----------



## kurzer37 (7. Juli 2006)

@RS-Hunter


Habe bei deinen Bildern das Geyer-Kreuz gesehen , wo findet man dieses?


Gruß
Michael


----------



## kurzer37 (7. Juli 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Michael: Ich habe lediglich eine irgendwann gefahrene Tour in die Tourendatenbank von mtb-news eingetragen.
> 
> ...sonst nix




Ja  wie Ich schon geschrieben habe , das Denken sollte man den Pferden überlassen die haben einen größeren Kopf.


----------



## XCRacer (7. Juli 2006)

Totaaal Offtopic, aber ich lach mich schlapp:

Kurze Einleitung! Ich habe auf einer russichen Seite ein Programm zum Auslesen von GPS-Daten (Nähere Details erspare ich euch) gefunden.

Zum besseren Verstehen habe ich bei Babelfish zuerst das russiche ins englische übersetzt, dann das englische ins deutsche.

Ich hätte besser das russiche Original gelesen, da hätte ich mehr verstanden  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> Liegt hier programa GPSDaemon (im girlhood GPSManager) (am gegebenen Moment diese Version 1.4.3 (29.08.05). Änderungen). Die Version, die podderzhivayushaya Interaktion durch USB c durch instruments GPSMAP 276C, StreetPilot und durch einige andere, wird hier lokalisiert (bis jetzt im Stadium der Prüfung). GPSDaemon - dieses ist Programm für die Evakuierung der Diagramme von den GPS- Empfängern Garmin. Von Version 1.4.0 macht es es möglich, das unterschiedliche IMG- auch zu extrahieren und von ist Akte GMAPSUPP.IMG. Außer ausschließlich der Evakuierung der Diagramme, stellt sie Benutzerschnittstelle für Interaktion mit GPS- Empfänger Garmin sicher (im sachverständigen Modus). Diese Version arbeitet durch das COM Tor und durch USB. Programm erfordert nicht Installation, der Gebrauch von ihm darf nicht Schwierigkeiten verursachen. Wenn etwas nicht arbeitet, schließen Sie "Werkzeuge - regelnd mit ein - um protocol"/"Tools zu konservieren - prüfen Sie aus - die Maschinenbordbücher, zum einzuordnen", Sie wiederholen alle Tätigkeiten, die zu das Aussehen von Gluck führen, Programm schließen und mir durch Seife Akte debug.log mit der Beschreibung des Problems senden, ohne vergessen zu haben, das Modell des Instrumentes, Betriebssystem, die Frequenz des Prozessors, die Quantität anzuzeigen von Arbeitsablage. Auf den Betriebsarten: 1. kann Programm in zwei Standard- und ausgedehnten Regimen vernachlässigt werden - (sachverständiger Modus). Alle Funktionen, die für die Evakuierung der Diagramme notwendig sind, seien Sie in beiden Regimen _ zum v_odinakovoy_mere _ zugänglich; folglich für das Weglaufen der Diagramme empfehle mich ich, Standardregime, dieses zu verwenden verringert die Gefahr auf Beschädigung Instrument und die Informationen in ihr. Von der Version werden 1.4.0 im Standardregime nicht aus MDR der Abschnitt gepumpt (er es enthält amtliche Informationen und bildet sie ist nicht - IMHO ab). 2. für das Beginnen im ausgedehnten Regime ist verwendeter Schlüssel /.e. In diesem Regime sind alle Funktionen des Programms zugänglich. WENN SIE NICHT Mit SCHNITTSTELLE GARMIN VERTRAUT SIND, STARTEN Sie NICHT PROGRAMM IM AUSGEDEHNTEN REGIME - SIE KÖNNEN INSTRUMENT BESCHÄDIGEN! Programm basiert auf der Studie der Materialien auf Empfängern Garmin, das im Internet zugänglich ist, und auch auf persönlichen Studien des Autors. In PROGRAMM-DOKUMENTIERT NICHT VON PRODUCER COMMANDS WERDEN, SIE VERWENDEN es an irgendjemandes eigener Gefahr VERWENDET. DIE ANSPRÜCHE IRGENDEINER NATUR BEGINNEN NICHT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (7. Juli 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Totaaal Offtopic, aber ich lach mich schlapp:
> 
> Kurze Einleitung! Ich habe auf einer russichen Seite ein Programm zum Auslesen von GPS-Daten (Nähere Details erspare ich euch) gefunden.
> 
> ...



Wenn es im russichen Probleme gibt solltest Du mit Claudia Euer Wissen austauschen, Du Nachhilfe in Rusisch und Claudia mit dem GPS, eigentlich eine perfekte Kombination!

Ist bei Dir die Tourendatenbank unter MFF auch alles ganz links angeordnet?
Unter IE ist alles am richtigen Platz!

@ALL: wo sollen wir denn morgen das Abschlussbier nehmen, würde mal das Killewitchen vorschlagen!


----------



## XCRacer (7. Juli 2006)

Mal mal ein Update auf 1.5.04 >> http://www.mozilla-europe.org/de/products/firefox/

Kilewittchen ist OK


----------



## cyberp (7. Juli 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Totaaal Offtopic, aber ich lach mich schlapp:
> 
> Kurze Einleitung! Ich habe auf einer russichen Seite ein Programm zum Auslesen von GPS-Daten (Nähere Details erspare ich euch) gefunden.
> 
> ...


Du solltest mal Pascal ansprechen, der kann auch ein wenig russisch.

So, und damit ihr mich nicht vergesst und noch wisst wie ich aussehe habe ich für morgen auch nochmal eingetragen   

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Cheng (7. Juli 2006)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> Du solltest mal Pascal ansprechen, der kann auch ein wenig russisch.
> 
> So, und damit ihr mich nicht vergesst und noch wisst wie ich aussehe habe ich für morgen auch nochmal eingetragen
> 
> ...



Super das Du nochmal dabei bist, wird ja wieder eine große Truppe!

Vor zwei Wochen hat Pascal mit Claudia kurz russisch gesprochen, nach dem zweiten Satz hat er aber nichts mehr verstanden!


----------



## XCRacer (7. Juli 2006)

Ich fange mal so langsam wieder mit normalem Essen an. Sollte ich morgen am Treff nicht auftauchen, wisst ihr wo ihr mich findet...


----------



## Cheng (7. Juli 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fange mal so langsam wieder mit normalem Essen an. Sollte ich morgen am Treff nicht auftauchen, wisst ihr wo ihr mich findet...



Kannst ja schon mal die Zimmer-Nr. posten!


----------



## PacMan (8. Juli 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Vor zwei Wochen hat Pascal mit Claudia kurz russisch gesprochen, nach dem zweiten Satz hat er aber nichts mehr verstanden!


Das lag bloÃ an ihrer Aussprache!
Ð¯ Ð³Ð°Ð²Ð°ÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾ ÑÑÑÑÐºÐ¸Ð¹ Ð¶Ð¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾!  

@RenÃ©: mach uns keinen Scheiss! Ich brauch doch jemanden, der mir zeigt, wie man den "Deadly Mountain" komplett fÃ¤hrt!
So, ich geh mal besser schlafen, sonst bin ich morgen wieder zu spÃ¤t...


----------



## PacMan (8. Juli 2006)

Guten Morgen! Ich bring gleich mal 'ne CD mit meinen Photos von Dudenhöfer's Bootcamp mit! Also erinnert mich dran, dass ich die auch gleich irgendjemandem gebe!


----------



## XCRacer (8. Juli 2006)

Der jenige sollte ich sein, denn dann habe ich alle komplett, kann die Bilder zusammen legen, das Video schneiden und an alle verteilen.

Bis geleisch.


----------



## MTBScout (8. Juli 2006)

Hi,
so ein Tag im Garten kann auch schön sein
Bernd und Pascal: Für die Shopping-Tour bitte kurz bescheid sagen, wann ihr zu Hause seit.

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (8. Juli 2006)

Wo ist Bernd? ​


----------



## HolyBen (8. Juli 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist Bernd? ​



Sorry Jungs, habe im Stadtwald irgendwie den Anschluss verpasst und dann den direkten Weg nach Hause genommen.


----------



## mcmarki (8. Juli 2006)

... und wir haben uns schon Sorgen gemacht.

Super Tour heute - 
wollte morgen vormittag ein Ründchen drehen, so ab 11.00 h. Besteht Interesse?


----------



## MTBScout (8. Juli 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> ...wollte morgen vormittag ein Ründchen drehen, so ab 11.00 h. Besteht Interesse?...


Klingt gut, aber je früher desto besser, vielleicht kommt ich dich ja abholen, dann kann ich schon eine Stunde vorfahren.


----------



## PacMan (8. Juli 2006)

Ja, war 'ne schöne Tour heute, mit lustigen Trails!
Kurzer Zeckenbericht: Nachdem ich drei von den niedlichen Tierchen ja schon unterwegs entfernt hatte, bevor sie sich zum Fressen niederlassen konnten, musste ich zwei ihrer Artgenossen gerade noch operativ entfernen und wieder in die Wildnis entlassen.

@mcmarki: Ja, hätte Interesse. Allerdings ist mein Motto genau das Gegenteil von Marcel! Bloss nicht zu früh!  11:00 Uhr fände ich ok, aber wo denn? E'ler oder Würselen?


----------



## commencal blanc (8. Juli 2006)

N´abend zusammen,

bin gerade noch ein Ründchen alleine gefahren... 
Sollte doch aufs Rennrad umsteigen, habe mich eher auf die sonnigen Straßen gewagt.

Würde morgen mitkommen, wenns zeitlich passt.
Wenn wir heute gewinnen, wäre 11 uhr schon Schmerzgrenze  

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## cyberp (8. Juli 2006)

Schöne Tour, aber ich muss trainieren . Bin entgegen meinem Plan doch noch mit dem Rad und nicht mit dem Zug nach AC zurück. Tacho zeigt 80 km


----------



## MTBScout (8. Juli 2006)

Die Videos der heutigen Tour können, sobald Bernd diese freigegeben hat, unter Videos bewundert werden. 
Heute dabei: Freibiersenke, Pac-Mans-Northshore-Teil2, die Dropping-Zone und Georgs-Trauma. 

P.S. Immer noch 0:0


----------



## XCRacer (8. Juli 2006)

Wäre morgen auch dabei. Wobei mir früher lieber wäre. Aber 11Uhr ist OK. Bitte nur nicht zu schnell, ich habe heute gemerkt, das ich noch nicht ganz fit bin.

@cyberp: 80km =


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBScout (8. Juli 2006)

Termin für morgen

P.S. 3:1


----------



## PacMan (8. Juli 2006)

N'Abend!
Meine Photos von heute gibt's hier.
Ich bin um 10:20 Uhr an der Kirche in Röhe.


----------



## MTBScout (9. Juli 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Termin für morgen


Markus ??????


----------



## mcmarki (9. Juli 2006)

bin natürlich dabei


----------



## talybont (9. Juli 2006)

Hallo Jungs,

könnte nächstes WE etwas Erholung bei Euch brauchen  .
Bin gestern den Odenwald Marathon mitgefahren, oder besser, mitgeschlittert. Pünktlich zwei Tage vor dem Rennen brachen heftigste Gewitter und Starkregen über den Odenwald herein und verwandelten die Strecke in einen Sumpf!!! Fast schlimmer als Nutscheid (für Insider), da mehr Lehmboden und knietiefe Pfützen . Super. Solche Bedingungen hasse ich ja wie die Pest!!!
Egal, wollte ja nur zum Trainieren mitfahren und habe stur auf meine Pulsuhr geachtet. Trotzdem war es eine der härtesten Touren, die ich je gefahren bin, weil es rollte garnicht und für Schlamm bin ich einfach viel zu fett!!!!! Da bleibe ich richtig kleben wie die Fliege im Honig.
So habe ich dann für 75 km mit 1600 hm auch etwa 4:37 h gebraucht. Bin zwar schneller gewesen als bei meinem ersten Marathon und auch nicht am Limit gefahren, jedoch richtig zufrieden bin ich auch wieder nicht. Wenn ich mir überlege, dass der Sieger 70 Minuten schneller war, wird mir schlecht!
Ergo, muss ich wohl doch noch etwas abnehmen. Und die Rückenmuskulatur trainieren, etc., denn nach gut 2,5 h wurde es unangenehm, nach 4 h hatte ich einen Megakrampf in linken Bein und abends habe ich kaum noch die Arme hochbekommen. Nur gut, das 24h-Rennen nicht so anstrengend sind! 

mfg,
Armin


----------



## kurzer37 (10. Juli 2006)

Hallo Jungs
mache einen Termin für Donnerstag 11Uhr falls jemand auch Frei hat. 

Gruß
Kurzer 37

Der Heute nach 2500km den ersten Schlauch in der Wildnis gewechselt hat. 

Wer kann mir schreiben wo Ich das Geyer-Kreuz finde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (10. Juli 2006)

Geyer Kreuz: Hierzu gibt es einen Flyer

Du fährst den Rennweg von Schevenhütte kommend Ri. Großhau. Nach dem Rechtsknick und einen kurzen Abfahrt, geht ein breiter Weg links rein (rechts Schützhütte). An dem Althubertushof vorbei und den Weg weiter geradeaus. NICHT den Rechtsknick folgen! An der nächsten auffälligen Kreuzung mit mehreren Abzweigungen den ganz linken nehmen und nach ca. 100m bist du am Geyer Kreuz.

Auf der Wanderkarte "Rureifel" üben dem Schriftzug 'Der Hochwald' rechts neben der Wehebachtalsperre.

Falls es hier noch mehr arbeitsscheues Gesindel und Schichtarbeiter gibt:
*Dieter und ich treffen uns am Mittwoch um 9:15Uhr an der Startanke in Dürwiß* zum biken. Gegen 12Uhr wollte ich wieder zurück sein.

Donnerstag kann ich nicht


----------



## XCRacer (11. Juli 2006)

xcrVid2oo6 proudly presents:

Videos vom Wochenende endlich online!
'Spass im Wurmtal' und 'RS-Hunter failed on Pacmans Bridge'

Happy Trails


----------



## mcmarki (11. Juli 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> xcrVid2oo6 proudly presents:
> 
> Videos vom Wochenende endlich online!
> 'Spass im Wurmtal' und 'RS-Hunter failed on Pacmans Bridge'
> ...



Geil  

Habe zu 99,999999999 % am Freitag Urlaub - also genügend Zeit zum fahren -
Ebenfalls jemand Interesse des morgens - Uhrzeit beliebig ne Tour zu fahren?


----------



## kurzer37 (11. Juli 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> Geil
> 
> Habe zu 99,999999999 % am Freitag Urlaub - also genügend Zeit zum fahren -
> Ebenfalls jemand Interesse des morgens - Uhrzeit beliebig ne Tour zu fahren?



Wann und wohin wolltest du den fahren?

Spreche mal mit dem Chef wegen Hausputz(werde dann immer wegen besonderem Fleiß ausgemustert ),falls sich für Donnerstag keiner meldet.

Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## mcmarki (11. Juli 2006)

Uhrzeit  - so ab 10.00 h
Da ich so oder so aus Würselen komme und mit dem Rad Anreiseweg habe ist für mich Start der Tour Eschweiler oder Stolberg egal - 
wohin? ist noch nichts geplant - Dauer ca. 4 Std.


----------



## MTBScout (11. Juli 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Die Videos der heutigen Tour können, sobald Bernd diese freigegeben hat, unter Videos bewundert werden.
> Heute dabei: Freibiersenke, Pac-Mans-Northshore-Teil2, die Dropping-Zone und Georgs-Trauma....


Bernd, was mus man machen, damit die Videos aktiviert werden


----------



## mcmarki (11. Juli 2006)

kommt mal in den chat


----------



## HolyBen (12. Juli 2006)

Heute Morgen habe ich mich spontan entschieden, die Runde mit Dieter und René mitzufahren; die seit Sonntag schwelende Erkältung, Grippe oder was auch immer hielt ich für vernachlässigbar.

Leider merkte ich schon auf der Anfahrt zur WBTS, dass man im hohen Alter doch mehr Rücksicht auf die Signale des Körpers nehmen sollte.  

Im Thönbachtrail brach ich dann die Tour ab und hoffe, die beiden verbliebenen Recken haben noch ein paar schöne Trails unter die Stollen genommen.

Ich selber habe dann doch nicht den direkten Weg zurück genommen, sondern bin gemächlich zu verschiedenen Technikeinheiten gerollt. 
Ohne Kameramänner (die sonst geifernd auf jeden Sturz warten  ) sind mir die Passagen gut gelungen. 

Happy Trails
Bernd​


----------



## HolyBen (12. Juli 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Bernd, was mus man machen, damit die Videos aktiviert werden



Hab ich erst jetzt gelesen, die Videos sind nun aktiviert.

VIDEOS

Bernd


----------



## XCRacer (13. Juli 2006)

Schöne Videos. Aber wir sollten uns mit den Bezeichnungen etwas zurück halten. Ein Baumstamm ist keine Dropzone und ein Holzbrett keine Northshore. Wenn hier ein paar pupertäre möchtegern Freerider mit lesen, die lachen sich doch schief 

Bin mit Dieter eine feine 40er Runde über Thönbachweg und dem Meroder Wald gefahren. Insgesamt 2:20h und ca. 550hm. Keine Besonderen Vorkommnisse (Bretter oder sonstige Highlights  ).

Et jerüüüst xcr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBScout (13. Juli 2006)

Termin für heute Nachmittag. Markus wird in Düren einsteigen.



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aber wir sollten uns mit den Bezeichnungen etwas zurück halten...


Kommt immer auf den jeweiligen Betrachter an 



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...eine feine 40er Runde...


40 km oder 40er Schnitt? Beim zweiteren Chapeau 


Nachtrag: Markus, wie konntest du dich so schnell eintragen???   Hast du auch die SMS-Benachrichtigungsfunktion für das Forum eingeschaltet


----------



## XCRacer (13. Juli 2006)

Wenn der 'Betrachter' ein Freireiter ist, dann lacht er 
*
Wie isset mit Samstag? *Ich schlage eine lockere Tour über Waldautobahn (Bernd ist nicht dabei  ) zum Wildpark Schmidt vor. Da kann mal total lecker Kuchen essen. Die Räder kann man übrigens in den Park mit hinein nehmen. Nicht so wie am Lokal im Tierpark Alsdorf.


----------



## mcmarki (13. Juli 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der 'Betrachter' ein Freireiter ist, dann lacht er
> *
> Wie isset mit Samstag? *Ich schlage eine lockere Tour über Waldautobahn (Bernd ist nicht dabei  ) zum Wildpark Schmidt vor. Da kann mal total lecker Kuchen essen. Die Räder kann man übrigens in den Park mit hinein nehmen. Nicht so wie am Lokal im Tierpark Alsdorf.



 

@Marcel - der Bernd hat mir ein Tool installiert, bekomme ich direkt email Benachrichtigung, wenn ein neuer Termin eingestellt wird.
Tempo heute kann meinetwegen auf "schnell" geschraubt werden - habe mich soeben in der Mittagspause gestärkt.


----------



## Cheng (13. Juli 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der 'Betrachter' ein Freireiter ist, dann lacht er
> *
> Wie isset mit Samstag? *Ich schlage eine lockere Tour über Waldautobahn (Bernd ist nicht dabei  ) zum Wildpark Schmidt vor. Da kann mal total lecker Kuchen essen. Die Räder kann man übrigens in den Park mit hinein nehmen. Nicht so wie am Lokal im Tierpark Alsdorf.



Gute Idee, ich kann ab 12Uhr, muss morgens noch was erledigen.

Grüße von Cheng, der gerade vor der Kiste sitzt und zusieht wie andere sich noch drei Berge hoch quälen müssen!


----------



## mcmarki (13. Juli 2006)

Thorsten,
Du solltest Dich jetzt lieber aufs Rad setzen und mit mir und Marcel ne Runde drehen.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## HolyBen (13. Juli 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der 'Betrachter' ein Freireiter ist, dann lacht er
> *
> Wie isset mit Samstag? *Ich schlage eine lockere Tour über Waldautobahn (Bernd ist nicht dabei  ) zum Wildpark Schmidt vor. Da kann mal total lecker Kuchen essen. Die Räder kann man übrigens in den Park mit hinein nehmen. Nicht so wie am Lokal im Tierpark Alsdorf.



Du bist wohl nicht ganz knusper !!!   

In meiner Abwesenheit fahrt ihr gefälligst ausschließlich Singletrails mit Sturzgarantie und Videoaufzeichnung ! ​


----------



## Cheng (13. Juli 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist wohl nicht ganz knusper !!!
> 
> In meiner Abwesenheit fahrt ihr gefälligst ausschließlich Singletrails mit Sturzgarantie und Videoaufzeichnung ! ​



Ist doch lanweilig, Trails können wir immer fahren!  

Hier gehts zum Termin einer Holyben tauglichen Tour!


----------



## kurzer37 (13. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen 
bin dann Heute über Hürtgenwald,Bergstein,Zerkall nach Nideggen zur Burg gefahren.Mein Rückweg führte mich Richtung Simonskall wo Ich dann ab kurz hinter Zweifallshammer über die Landstrasse hoch nach Vossenack gefahren bin,weiter dann über Großhau-Rennweg - WBTS-Gottfriedskreuz nach Hause.
Alles in allem 70km und Wasser geschenkt bekommen-Stadtplan Nideggen geschenkt bekommen,Hütgenwald Soldatenfriedhof Postkarten geschenkt bekommen . Und eien Sonnenbrand geschenkt bekommen . 
Für Samstag müssen wir mal schauen wie ihr fahrt um einen Treffpunkt auszumachen.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Cheng (13. Juli 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> Für Samstag müssen wir mal schauen wie ihr fahrt um einen Treffpunkt auszumachen.
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



Ganz einfach, 12:45Uhr am Unterstand der WBTS!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (13. Juli 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach, 12:45Uhr am Unterstand der WBTS!



Welchen Weg möchtet ihr den fahren?

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Cheng (13. Juli 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen Weg möchtet ihr den fahren?
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



Ich denke ab WBTS geht es Richtung Obermaubach weiter bis Schmidt, kann es aber auch nicht genau sagen wo XCRacer entlang möchte, er wird aber sicher auch was hierzu schreiben!


----------



## kurzer37 (13. Juli 2006)

Habe mal eine Frage: Warum macht ihr keinen Nightride bei den tollen verhältnissen? ( Vollmond,Warm und Sommer )


----------



## Cheng (13. Juli 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mal eine Frage: Warum macht ihr keinen Nightride bei den tollen verhältnissen? ( Vollmond,Warm und Sommer )



Keine schlechte Idee, sollten wir fürs nächste WE mal ins Auge nehmen!


----------



## XCRacer (14. Juli 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...kann es aber auch nicht genau sagen wo XCRacer entlang möchte, er wird aber sicher auch was hierzu schreiben!


 Wir können auch direkter nach Schmidt fahren. Großhau, Kleinhau, Zweifallshammer (Kalltal), Schmidt. Wäre allerdings auch mal eine Gelegenheit die beiden neuen Trails, die RSH und ich vor kurzen gefunden haben, zu präsentieren. Dann fahren wir über Vossenack. Muss mal morgen früh in Ruhe auf der Karte gucken.

@kurzer: Sei einfach um 12:45Uhr auf der Staumauer.

Hast du das Geyer Kreuz gefunden?

Nachtrag:
Ich habe jeden Abend Nightride. Nach der Spätschicht!


----------



## kurzer37 (14. Juli 2006)

Hast du das Geyer Kreuz gefunden?

Nachtrag:
Ich habe jeden Abend Nightride. Nach der Spätschicht! [/QUOTE]


zu 1: Habe aufgrund der Anstiege und den daraus resultierenden Kräftverlusten keine Lust mehr gehabt danach zu suchen .Auf dem Hinweg bin Ich am  Pilgerkreuz vorbei und dann Steil hoch nach Hürtgenwald.
Mal schauen werde am Montag vielleicht nachdem Kreuz suchen.

zu 2: Einen Nightride nach der Spätschicht fahre Ich auch ,aber in der Gruppe  und dann danach grillen mit Nahrungsergänzungsaufnahme  ist wesentlich schöner .

und drittens das mit den Wanderkarten werde Ich wohl nie hinbekommen  , jetzt weiß Ich auch warum der Onkel Wanderführer mir das nicht erklären kann , der muß selber nachdem Weg fragen . Werde mich wohl im Urlaub mal beim Bund melden zur Nachmusterung und dann das Karten lesen lernen.
Gruß
Kurzer37

@all am Samstag auf dem Rückweg gibt es flüssige Nahrung beim Kurzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (14. Juli 2006)

@all am Samstag auf dem Rückweg gibt es flüssige Nahrung beim Kurzen. [/QUOTE]



Und drücken oder weiterfahren is nich, der Chef backt einen Kuchen und flüssige Nahrung habe Ich heute auch noch eingekauft


----------



## Cheng (14. Juli 2006)

> zu 2: Einen Nightride nach der Spätschicht fahre Ich auch ,aber in der Gruppe und dann danach grillen mit Nahrungsergänzungsaufnahme ist wesentlich schöner .



Ein NR sollte in der Regel im Dunkeln stattfinden, wenn es aber wie im Moment erst um 22:30 Uhr dunkel wird, man dann 1,5Std fährt, möchte ich den jenigen finden der noch um 24Uhr den Grill an schmeisst! 

Gerne trinken wir morgen bei Dir, muss aber gegen 18Uhr wieder zu Hause sein!

@HolyBen: natürlich vom Jutta, Marie und mir einen schönen Urlaub Dir und Deiner Familie!


----------



## kurzer37 (14. Juli 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Ein NR sollte in der Regel im Dunkeln stattfinden, wenn es aber wie im Moment erst um 22:30 Uhr dunkel wird, man dann 1,5Std fährt, möchte ich den jenigen finden der noch um 24Uhr den Grill an schmeisst!
> 
> Na Ich, wer den sonst und mein Chef das kommt total gut im Mondenschein und Sternenlicht.


----------



## Cheng (14. Juli 2006)

Habe soeben folgende PM erhalten:

Kurzer37: ich muss das einfach veröffentlichen! 



> Hallo Thorsten
> habe heute Früh Kölsch
> Paulaner
> und Erdinger Alkfrei geholt , hoffe das ihr das trinkt. Limo,Wasser und Saft ist sowieso vorhanden.
> ...



Ich würde sagen wir trinken das dann genau in der Reihenfolge, wenn wir am Ende sind fangen wir wieder von vorne an!


----------



## XCRacer (14. Juli 2006)

Nabend! Ich muß ebenfalls gegen 18Uhr wieder zurück sein, da ich auf zwei Geburtstage eingeladen bin. Wir sollten auf die Einkehr im Wildpark Schmidt verzichten und uns unseren Durst für Michael aufheben. 

Wo wohnen eigentlich die Kurzen in Zweifall? Das sollten wir schon wissen!
Oder bist du, wie oben angesprochen, um 12.45Uhr an der WBTS?

Naat zusaame


----------



## PacMan (15. Juli 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können auch direkter nach Schmidt fahren. Großhau, Kleinhau, Zweifallshammer (Kalltal), Schmidt. Wäre allerdings auch mal eine Gelegenheit die beiden neuen *Trails*, die RSH und ich vor kurzen gefunden haben, zu präsentieren.


Ich will Trails!!!


----------



## RS-Hunter (15. Juli 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will Trails!!!



ich auch, aber verwinkelt, zugewachsen oder zugeworfen müssen sie schon sein.


----------



## RS-Hunter (15. Juli 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wo wohnen eigentlich die Kurzen in Zweifall? Das sollten wir schon wissen!
> Oder bist du, wie oben angesprochen, um 12.45Uhr an der WBTS?



guckst du, war der erste.


----------



## kurzer37 (15. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen
der Kurze wohnt auf dem Weg zum Kloster ,da wo ihr im Winter hochgefahren seid. Bin aber um 12.45Uhr an der WBST.

Gruß
Kurzer37

Der sich riesig freut Heute mit euch zufahren(oder doch hinterher)


----------



## PacMan (16. Juli 2006)

_Isch glaub, isch werd' noch zunene Freireiter!_  
Zumindest hätte ich jetzt 'ne kleine Übungs-Strecke direkt vor der Haustür (nämlich am Ringofen-Gelände):










Hierbei handelt es sich um eine *legale* Strecke, die sogar von der Stadt selbst, mit Anweisungen von lokalen Bikern, errichtet wurde!
Was erstmal nach 'ner feinen Sache klingt, ist aber letztendlich leider nur ein schwaches Trostpflaster. Denn, wie mir das gestern ein Biker (names Guido) erklärt hat, hat die Stadt vor kurzem den (von Bikern selbstgebauten - also "illegalen") Bikepark auf dem alten Zechengelände in Bergrath abgerissen. Warum auch immer. Und daraufhin haben sich die Biker bei der Stadt beschwert und konnten immerhin erreichen, dass eben diese Strecke gebaut wurde.

Also fassen wir mal kurz zusammen: Auf einem total brach-liegenden Grundstück darf kein Bikepark stehen, der keine Menschenseele stört. Und die Natur wohl auch kaum, denn es handelt sich um eine grösstenteils dünn bewachsene Kohle-Halde.
Dafür wird aber dort eine Strecke errichtet, wo gerade ein neues Wohngebiet entsteht. Ob dass die zukünftigen Anwohner freut? Für mich klingt das nach 'nem schlechten Tausch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (16. Juli 2006)

Als DDD'ler darf man nicht wählerisch sein und das nehmen, was man kriegen kann. Immerhin gibt's ne legale Strecke. Das halte ich schon für einen Fortschritt 

*Falls jemand ein Rennrad sucht:*
http://www.xcracer.de/rennrad_principia_zu_verkaufen.htm

Eine Probefahrt oder eventuell ausleihen für ein Wochenende ist möglich.
Allerdings muß ich denjenigen dann kennen, da ich mich dafür verbürgen muß.

Das Rad ist nicht von mir, sondern von einem guten Freund.


----------



## Cheng (16. Juli 2006)

@kurzer 37: Vielen, Vielen Dank noch mal für die tolle Bewirtung, hat viel Spass gemacht, ausser die letzten 20km Heimfahrt mit 2 Flaschen Paulaner intus,bei 30Grad!
Am Ende waren es immerhin doch noch 75km mit knapp über 1000Hm!


----------



## kurzer37 (16. Juli 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> @kurzer 37: Vielen, Vielen Dank noch mal für die tolle Bewirtung, hat viel Spass gemacht, ausser die letzten 20km Heimfahrt mit 2 Flaschen Paulaner intus,bei 30Grad!




Hallo Thorsten
nichts zu Danken , haben Wir gerne gemacht(Maria und Ich). Hoffe das alle trotzdem gut zu Hause angekommen sind. 

Beim nächsten mal gibt es mehr Alkfrei für die weichen unter Euch. 

Gruß 
Kurzer37


----------



## PacMan (18. Juli 2006)

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass heute ja wieder Dienstag ist! Gibt's 'ne Feierabendrunde?
Ich selbst will keinen Termin reinstellen, weil ich nicht garantieren kann, dass ich auch wirklich zeitig da bin. Aber eigentlich sollte ich 18:30 Uhr schaffen.
Alternativ könnten wir auch 'nen Ausflug zum Echtzer-See machen...


----------



## PacMan (19. Juli 2006)

*Huh?!?*​
Was ist denn hier los? Seit anderthalb Tagen keine neuen Beiträge mehr! Steht ihr alle im Hitzestau?!? (Oh mein Gott, es ist so warm, ich mach schon schlechte Wortwitze...)

Aber eigentlich hab ich auch nix zu sagen. Also bis später!


----------



## Cheng (19. Juli 2006)

Jetzt will ich Euch doch alle zu einer doch sehr selten da gewesenen Tour einladen. Solche Aktionen wurden in den letzten Jahren nur von Georg und mir durchgeführt.

Ich plane am kommenden Samstag eine Sonnenaufgangstour durchzuführen. Ja, Ne, is klar! Auch wenn es heisst gegen 4:00 Uhr morgens aufzustehen, die Kühle Luft, eine traumhaft schöner Sonnenaufgang und ein abschliessendes Frühstück können doch sehr viel Spass machen!

Schreibt einfach wenn Interesse besteht, dann werde ich einen Termin einstellen, das Frühstück kann bei mir im Garten stattfinden!


----------



## mcmarki (20. Juli 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Ich plane am kommenden Samstag eine Sonnenaufgangstour durchzuführen. Ja, Ne, is klar! Auch wenn es heisst gegen 4:00 Uhr morgens aufzustehen



 aber


----------



## RS-Hunter (20. Juli 2006)

Hi,

@Pacman: also um die Uhrzeit habe ich auf'm Sattel gesessen und bin nochmal nach langer Zeit eine schnelle Feierabendrunde gefahren.  

@all: es ist schon was besonderes morgens in aller Herrgottsfrühe mit dem Rad in den Tag zu starten. Also auf ihr lahmen Krücken ...


----------



## PacMan (20. Juli 2006)

Was? Ihr wollt am Samstag um 4:00 Uhr aufstehen? Dann schlaft ihr doch abends auf meiner Party ein! Vor 2:00 Uhr morgens lasse ich keinen gehen!
Also wie wäre es, wenn ihr die Sonnenaufgangs-Tour auf Sonntag verschiebt?! Dann könnt ihr die Nacht direkt durchmachen!  Ganz vielleicht würde ich dann auch mitfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (20. Juli 2006)

Ich plane am kommenden Samstag eine Sonnenaufgangstour durchzuführen. Ja, Ne, is klar! Auch wenn es heisst gegen 4:00 Uhr morgens aufzustehen, die Kühle Luft, eine traumhaft schöner Sonnenaufgang und ein abschliessendes Frühstück können doch sehr viel Spass machen!

Genau
da muß Ich dem Cheng recht geben , fahre die ganze Woche schon Sonnenaufgangstour.  
Und das mit dem Frühstück ist dann total genial , dann könnt ihr ja schon Morgens  fällt dann unter die Rubik muß ja danach noch was schlafen.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MTBScout (20. Juli 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...Sonnenaufgangstour...


Gibts schon was neues bezüglich eines Termines? Ich wär interessiert 
Muss ich nur noch dran denken die Mirage aufzuladen.

M.


----------



## cyberp (20. Juli 2006)

@kurzer37: Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber warum klickst Du nicht einfach auf den "Zitieren" Button? Bei deinen Beiträgen muss man immer mehrmals lesen um zu verstehen was von Dir ist und was eigentlich ein Zitat sein soll.


----------



## PacMan (20. Juli 2006)

Ja das stimmt! Das ist immer etwas verwirrend! Ich glaube, er klickt aber schon auf den "Zitieren" Button...

@kurzer: Beim Wegschneiden von Teilen des Zitats musst du darauf achten, dass die "quote"-Tags vor und hinter dem Text stehenbleiben!
Damit das im folgenden Beispiel nicht sofort als Zitat interpretiert wird, muss ich mal einen Tippfehler einbauen. Ersetze einfach im folgenden Beispiel das Wort "QOTE" durch "QUOTE"!

```
[QOTE]Gibts schon was neues bezüglich eines Termines?[/QOTE]
```
...oder auch mit Namen des Verfassers...
	
	



```
[QOTE=MTBScout]Gibts schon was neues bezüglich eines Termines?[/QOTE]
```


----------



## Cheng (20. Juli 2006)

Hier der Termin für Samstag zur Sonnenaufgangstour! Ich dulde keine Ausreden, um die Uhrzeit kann niemand schon was anderes vorhaben!


----------



## PacMan (20. Juli 2006)

Wehe, ihr seid auf meiner Party nicht ausgeschlafen!!!  
Ich werde nicht mitfahren können, da ich noch ein paar Dinge vorbereiten muss. Macht ein paar schöne Photos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (20. Juli 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hier der Termin für Samstag zur Sonnenaufgangstour! Ich dulde keine Ausreden, um die Uhrzeit kann niemand schon was anderes vorhaben!



nach meinem anfänglichen   - hört sich das Ganze vielleicht doch nicht so schlecht an. Wenn es morgen abend nicht zu spät wird mach ich mit.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## kurzer37 (21. Juli 2006)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> @kurzer37: Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber warum klickst Du nicht einfach auf den "Zitieren" Button? Bei deinen Beiträgen muss man immer mehrmals lesen um zu verstehen was von Dir ist und was eigentlich ein Zitat sein soll.




Hy,

in meinem alter muß man das Chaten erst lernen. und den Zitieren Button hatte ich ja angeklickt.Aber die jungen Hüpfer von Heute haben ja alle keine Zeit mehr.
Werde aber versuchen es ab sofort besser zu machen. 

@ Cheng wo wolltet ihr langfahren , könnte mich ja unter Umständen anschließen.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Cheng (22. Juli 2006)

Sonnenaufgangstour 2006​





Was vor einigen Jahren als doch sehr schwachsinnig bezeichnet wurde gehört doch mittlerweile zu den Kulttouren der Ombas! So machten sich 4 unerschrockenne Biker, Marcel, Georg, Markus und Thorsten morgens um 4:30 Uhr, teilweise mit oder auch ohne Licht, auf den Weg Richtung WBTS. Als Ziel wurde ein Aussichtspunkt Höhe Gey ausgewählt um dort den Sonnenaufgang zu beobachten. Den üblichen Weg Richtung Omerbach kamen wir dann noch zur Dämmerung an der WBTS an!






Von dort ging es weiter über den Rennweg, auf halber Höhe links ab nach Gey hinunter, durch Gey durch, zum Waldspielplatz. Dort konnten sich die Kinder von uns mal so richtig austoben!






Natürlich hatten wir auch einen wunderschönen Sonnenaufgang. Der liess aber etwas auf sich warten da er erst noch hinter einer Wolke verschwand. Dann aber stiess er durch und belohnte und für das frühe aufstehen!






Nach einer schönen Aussicht ging es dann weiter um noch ein paar Km unter die Stollen zu bringen, selbstverständlich fuhren wir noch an unserem heimlichen Bierkeller vorbei, die Vorräte mussten gecheckt werden, schliesslich möchten wir keine bösen Überraschungen! 






Da vor Ort alles in Ordnung war fuhren wir weiter Richtung Großau am Funkturm vorbei! Endlich mal angenehme Temperaturen, der Fahrtwind sorgte für eine wohltuende Abkühlung! Weiter ging es den Trail am Brandenburger Tor entlang runter zur Wehe, entlang des Bachs, bis zum Trail Richtung Gottfriedskreuz. Dann über Gressenich der Heimat entgegen, noch Brötchen geholt zum verdienten Abschlussfrühstück bei mir im Garten!






Alle waren begeistert, solche Aktionen startet man eben nicht jede Woche! Wiederholungen wird es sicherlich geben, sagten alle bevor es zum Omba-üblichen Abschlussritual gekommen ist! 






53Km und 780Hm standen am Ende auf der Scheibe, das morgens um halb 5 nach nur kurzer Nacht, aber so hat man noch was vom Tag! Prost! 

Alle Bilder gibt es hier!

@PacMan: Der Nachtisch für heute abend ist auch schon fertig, wir sehen uns, versprochen !


----------



## commencal blanc (22. Juli 2006)

Ich muss schon sagen: Ich bin beeindruckt...  

hatte um halb vier heute morgen doch noch mit dem Gedanken gespielt mitzufahren... aber so ganz ohne Schlaf halte ich dann wohl nicht mit euch mit....  

Beim nächsten Mal passts bestimmt besser  - die Fotos machen neidisch  

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## RS-Hunter (22. Juli 2006)

@Thorsten: schöne Story   

@Patrick: also wegen der Kondition hättest Du Dir keine Sorgen machen brauchen. Das hättest Du auch so geschafft.    Ich erinnere nur an die Tour mit René und mir ...   

@Marcel: da hast Du wohl nochmal Glück gehabt, oder? Hatte Zaffer ein neues Schaltauge. Andererseits Schade, jetzt können wir gar keine Prospekte wälzen.  

bis später ...


----------



## Cheng (22. Juli 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> @Thorsten: schöne Story



Danke, Danke, ich geb Dir heute abend ein Bier dafür aus! 



			
				RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> @Marcel: da hast Du wohl nochmal Glück gehabt, oder? Hatte Zaffer ein neues Schaltauge. Andererseits Schade, jetzt können wir gar keine Prospekte wälzen.



Wird er da haben, Marcel kann das Bike am Montag schon wieder abholen!


----------



## PacMan (23. Juli 2006)

Echt ein klasse Bericht, Thorsten! (Hab dir dafür ja gestern schon ein Bier ausgegeben )
Von eurem Bier-Konsum gestern bin ich übrigens sehr enttäuscht! Ist ja noch jede Menge übrig geblieben! Auch ein halber Kasten Erdinger alk-frei. Den werde ich mal hierbehalten... eine der nächsten Touren sollte dann also bei mir enden!


----------



## commencal blanc (23. Juli 2006)

@thorsten
Echt netter Bericht, wie gesagt, gute Werbung ;-)

@rs-hunter
Ich fand die tour mit euch klasse,
aber meine Kondition am frühen Morgen ist glaube ich prinzipiell eine ganz andere ;-)

@pac-man
Alc-freies Weizen nach der Tour hört sich gut an.....


----------



## commencal blanc (23. Juli 2006)

@thorsten
Echt netter Bericht, wie gesagt, gute Werbung  

@rs-hunter
Ich fand die tour mit euch klasse,
aber meine Kondition am frühen Morgen ist glaube ich prinzipiell eine ganz andere  

@pac-man
Alc-freies Weizen nach der Tour hört sich gut an.....


----------



## mcmarki (25. Juli 2006)

07.08 h - Langerwehe - war es ein UFO? ein Flugzeug? eine Rakete? - nein es war XCRacer - und ich dachte noch "Der Rennradheini ist aber flott"   - Gott sei Dank war es René.

Ombas, hättet ihr Lust am Sonntagmorgen in Aywaille, Belgien die VTT zu fahren ? ich war schon lange nicht mehr da und hätte noch mal Bock da zu fahren- Gebt Euch einen Ruck  http://vttvin.free.fr/gileppe/randonnee2006.htm

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (25. Juli 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> 07.08 h - Langerwehe - war es ein UFO? ein Flugzeug? eine Rakete? - nein es war XCRacer - und ich dachte noch "Der Rennradheini ist aber flott"   - Gott sei Dank war es René.


Ich dachte zuerst: Typisch Mountainbiker! Grüßt nicht!


----------



## HolyBen (25. Juli 2006)

Hallo Freunde des Gerstensaftes.   

Ich melde mich zurück aus meinem Supersonnenurlaub und bin bereit für neue Schandtaten.  

Gibt es heute eine Feierabendrunde ??

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## PacMan (25. Juli 2006)

Glaube nicht. Ich sitze noch im Büro. Könnte frühestens um ca. 19:00 Uhr, eher 19:30 Uhr in Eschweiler zu einer Tour starten. Hättest du dann noch Interesse?


----------



## HolyBen (25. Juli 2006)

Hallo Pascal,

na klar habe ich dann noch Interesse. 19.30 Uhr ist gut, dann wird auch die Temperatur langsam erträglicher.

Wo treffen wir uns ?

Bernd


*Edit: Sorry, muss leider kurzfristig einen Rückzieher machen, geht heute doch nicht !!   

Ich bin aber die nächsten Tage zu Hause, so dass wir unsere Fahrt vielleicht nachholen können.  *


----------



## PacMan (25. Juli 2006)

Macht nix! Bin gerade mit dem Rad nach Hause gekommen. Finde es ziemlich unangenehm draussen. Ausserdem brauch ich jetzt erstmal Futter! Hol mir jetzt 'nen dicken Döner-Teller!
Bis später!


----------



## MTBScout (25. Juli 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ombas, hättet ihr Lust am Sonntagmorgen in Aywaille, Belgien die VTT zu fahren ?...


Ich werde weder am Samstag (muß Arbeiten) noch am Sonntag (Geburtstagsfeier) können.

Marcel


----------



## PacMan (25. Juli 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> Ombas, hättet ihr Lust am Sonntagmorgen in Aywaille, Belgien die VTT zu fahren ?


Puh... da muss man doch bestimmt früh für aufstehen, oder? Ich weiss nicht so recht. Also wenn du mich davon überzeugen kannst, dass sich das Aufstehen lohnt, und mir dann noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit anbietest, dann vielleicht...


----------



## rpo35 (25. Juli 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Puh... da muss man doch bestimmt früh für aufstehen, oder?...


Start ist von 8:30-12:00 Uhr, also mach dir mal nicht ins Hemd  Die VTT's sind immer eine Reise wert. 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## mcmarki (26. Juli 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Start ist von 8:30-12:00 Uhr, also mach dir mal nicht ins Hemd  Die VTT's sind immer eine Reise wert.
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



Genau - die sind immer eine Reise wert - und Pascal: Trails Trails Trails.

So früh musst du nicht aufstehen, wenn wir um 09.00 h losfahren und übrigens ist das ja nicht jeden Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (26. Juli 2006)

Lust hätte ich schon, mal wieder eine VTT zu fahren

A B E R ! !
aus meinen alten Glanzzeiten ist mir im Kopf geblieben, dass die VTT's rund um La Gileppe die besten sind (vom Gelände etc.)

und wenn losfahren, dann ziemlich zeitig lt. Routenplaner ca. 1 Std. Fahrzeit; bei den Temperaturen sollten wir um 9:00 spätestens auf'm Rad sitzen.

Grundsätzlich wäre ich dabei


----------



## PacMan (26. Juli 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> So früh musst du nicht aufstehen, wenn wir um 09.00 h losfahren ...


Ja, das könnte ich gerade noch so schaffen.  Aber gutes Wetter muss natürlich auch sein! 
Aber ok, ihr habt mich schon fast überzeugt...


----------



## mcmarki (26. Juli 2006)

@ pacman wetter wird schon gut sein - und meinetwegen kannst du im auto weiterschlafen

@rs-hunter - hätte auch nix dagegen früher loszufahren, aber was machen wir dann mit pacman?

ich war schon mal in aywaille und habe das noch sehr sehr gut in erinnerung.


----------



## XCRacer (26. Juli 2006)

Ich kann euch nur den Rad geben, früh am Start zu sein, sonst kann es sein, dass bei den Verpflegungen nicht mehr viel für euch übrig ist.


----------



## rpo35 (26. Juli 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann euch nur den Rad geben...


Eine Alternative gibts noch: Du kannst ihnen einen Rat geben


----------



## mcmarki (26. Juli 2006)

Ich hätte aber gerne ein Rad  

Ja dann simmer früh da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (26. Juli 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte aber gerne ein Rad



Ich nehme das Litespeed


----------



## XCRacer (26. Juli 2006)

ihr drecksäcke


----------



## PacMan (26. Juli 2006)

Also ob ich wirklich mitfahre, möchte ich erst kurzfristig entscheiden - also Samstag, ok?
Wenn, dann können wir aber meinetwegen um 8:00 losfahren. Dann hatte ich immer hin ca. 6 Stunden dringend benötigten Schönheitsschlaf.  Einverstanden?


----------



## mcmarki (26. Juli 2006)

Alles klar Pascal,

aber ich zähle auf Dich  

Termin:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2886

Markus


----------



## PacMan (27. Juli 2006)

Obwohl ich heute erst um kurz nach 19 Uhr zuhause war, wollte ich noch zu einers sehr spontanen Feierabendrunde aufbrechen. Was ich dann auch tat.
Durch den E'ler Stadtwald über'n Hammerberg links den Trail runter, am Steinbruch vorbei und den schönen Trail Richtung Dalli-Werke runter. Ein Stück durch Stolberg, links hoch und dann Richtung Truppenübungsplatz. Dort 'ne Runde gedreht und 'ne Runde mit zwei DDDlern gequatscht - dabei auch der Guido, den ich vor ein paar Tagen schon am Ringofen getroffen hatte. Mit ein paar Schlenkern ging es dann durch den Würselener Stadtwald zur Raststätte Aachener Land und über'n Hohen Stein nach Hause, bevor das große Licht am Himmel ganz aus ging.
Hab's immerhin auf 32km in 1:40 Fahrzeit (19,8 km/h) gebracht. Hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## XCRacer (28. Juli 2006)

Eh, Mattafackas! Was geht ab, morgen? Sagt konkret!


----------



## Cheng (28. Juli 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Eh, Mattafackas! Was geht ab, morgen? Sagt konkret!



Höhere Gewalt zwingt mich dazu morgen auszusetzen!  

Vielleicht schaffe ich Sonntag nachmittag eine Runde zu drehen, werde aber mein Rad für den Urlaub noch fit machen müssen!


----------



## PacMan (28. Juli 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Eh, Mattafackas! Was geht ab, morgen? Sagt konkret!


Hmm, weiss nicht. Eigentlich müsste ich noch ein paar andere Dinge erledigen.
Aber da ich eigentlich dieses Jahr noch die 3000km (ohne Fahrten zur Arbeit, etc) schaffen wollte, wäre ich für 'ne Tour zu haben. Kannst mir ja den forbidden Dutch Mountain zeigen...


----------



## XCRacer (28. Juli 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst mir ja den forbidden Dutch Mountain zeigen...


Es ist weit bis zum Dutch Mountain, Fremder 

Liegt hi*n*ter den s*i*eben Bergen, bei den sieben Zwergen. *D*u v*e*rstehst *g*enau, wo *G*ringo m*e*i*n*t!?

Von mir aus gerne, kann aber est gegen 13UHr, wg N8schicht.

Grüße XCEnigma


----------



## PacMan (28. Juli 2006)

Ein klasse Beitrag!!! 
Aber jetzt mach das schnell weg, bevor es noch ein Kryptographie-Experte vom CIA oder vom FBI (*F*orst-*B*ehörde *I*nternational) liest! 

PS: 13 Uhr ist ok. Hab mal 'nen Termin gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (29. Juli 2006)

bin evtl. dabei, melde mich aber so gegen 12:00 Uhr nochmal.


----------



## RS-Hunter (29. Juli 2006)

werde es bis 13:00 Uhr nicht schaffen; muss unbedingt meine "alte" Möhre mal in Schuss bringen, damit ich sie verkaufen kann.

hatte evtl. vor gegen 16:00 Uhr eine Straßenrunde zu drehen, ... wenn einer Lust hat, Bernd?, dann "R U F  M I C H  A N !

Ansonsten morgen früh, wenn Gott will ...


----------



## XCRacer (29. Juli 2006)

Morgen früh fahre ich eventuell mit Happy_User ab WBTS. Bei Interesse bitte melden. Ansonsten viel Spaß in Belgien


----------



## mcmarki (29. Juli 2006)

hey was ist los mit Euch ? - da setz ich mal einen Termin rein und dann so eine miese Resonanz - u n d sogar Murat fährt mit - also wer Lust auf Geschichten eines Weltenbummlers hat, der möge sich bitte jetzt eintragen


----------



## PacMan (29. Juli 2006)

Murat fährt mit!? Super! Bin schon auf seine Geschichten gespannt!
Ich warte dann morgen früh um 8:00 Uhr darauf, dass du mich abholst, ok? Wenn ich die Tür nicht öffne, dann musst du sturm-klingeln um mich zu wecken...


----------



## mcmarki (29. Juli 2006)

wie eben mit Pascal besprochen Treffpunkt morgen früh 08.00 h bei ihm - anstatt Dürwiss


----------



## XCRacer (29. Juli 2006)

Die Sage vom "Dutch Mountain"

Einst vor langer, langer Zeit, machte sich ein einsamer alter Mann, der im Volksmund als "An irgendeinem  Sonntag" bekannt war, auf, um die namenlosen Wege bei "Nie Decken" mit seinem Gaul zu bereiten. Da "An irgendeinem  Sonntag", wie auch schon vor ihm der Herr Kohl-Lombus, nicht ganz schlüssig war, wo er sich befand, taufte er die Berge um diesen Pfad "Dutch Mountain", in dem Glaube in Holland zu sein.







Heute sind Pacman und ich dieser Sage gefolgt und haben die Dutch Mountains für GUT befunden. Die Anfahrt über Obermaubach war schon recht spaßig. Über Engelsblick dann an und über den Felsen bis Nideggen und über die besagten Dutch Mountains bis nach... äh, hab ich vergessen.






Endlich in Schmidt nach langer Auffahrt angekommen, hinunter in das Kalltal. Zuvor wurde noch ein kleines Schmankerl eingebaut. Beim Wegschaffen eines größeren Astes, der den Weg versperrte, ging mein Gaul durch und damit meine Klingel verloren. 

An der Lukasmühle wurde zum zweiten mal pausiert und über Kleinhau zurück zur Heimat. Am Omerbach lagern Pfinder des Pfades. Wir haben unsere Pfade heute schon gefunden und die waren echt gut!






Fakten des Ausritts: 4:36h, 73,6km, 1232Hm

Alle Bilder:
http://xcracer.xc.ohost.de/xcr_ohost/060729-omb-nideggen/index.html


----------



## RS-Hunter (30. Juli 2006)

see you soon ..., bin gleich bei pacman. kennt jemand den weg auswendig?


----------



## PacMan (30. Juli 2006)

Guten Morgen/Abend/wasauchimmer!
Mein kleiner Erlebnis-Bericht von der VTT in... wo waren wir eigentlich? Naja, irgendwo in Belgien...
Nach einer kurzen und unruhigen Nacht (ich hatte geträumt, mein Rad wäre geklaut worden! ), wurde ich um 5 vor 8 von Georg, Markus und Murat aus dem Bett geklingelt. Naja, ok, ich war schon vorher aufgestanden, aber noch nicht wirklich wach. Und Zeit für'n Frühstück hatte ich auch keine.  
Nach 'ner knappen Stunde kamen wir an unserem Zielort an (irgendwo in Belgien). Der Start- und Ziel-Punkt lag im Tal. Gut zu wissen, dass man am Schluss nicht mehr noch bis zum Gipfel rauf muss!
Nach ein paar Dehnübungen setzten wir uns auf die Räder, zahlten unseren Obolus und fuhren los.
Die ersten 10km verliefen noch recht unspektakulär über Feldwege. Doch schon bald war das erste Highlight in Sicht: ein Verpflegungs-Posten!  Es gab leckeres Brot, Waffeln, Space-Kekse, Orangen und natürlich isotonische Getränke (nein, kein Erdinger - Isostar).
Nachdem wir unser Frühstück verputzt hatten, konnte es weitergehen. Murat flirtete jedoch die ganze Zeit mit den Biker-Babes und fiel dadurch etwas weiter zurück.
Bald kamen auch die ersten Trails in Sicht. Wobei, "in Sicht" ist eigentlich falsch: es war nämlich so staubig, dass man teilweise überhaupt nicht mehr den Weg sehen konnte. Ich wunderte mich irgendwann nur, warum Georg vor mir so komisch rumhüpfte, und hüpfte kurz danach selbst über dicke Wurzeln.
Dann ging es einen holprigen, kilometerlangen Anstieg rauf. Aber glücklicherweise erwartete uns oben die nächste Verpflegungsstation. Während Georg, Markus und ich uns den Bauch vollstopften, kam auch Murat wieder ran. Aber nicht lange, denn er hatte wieder Biker-Babes gesichtet...  

Irgendwann fingen Georg und ein anderer Biker an, sich gegenseitig anzuheizen. Das Tempo wurde immer schneller und die Trails auch immer besser. Aber irgendwann dachte ich mir: jetzt reichts, das wird mir zu anstrengend. Also hab ich mir am Ende einer Abfahrt einen scharfkantigen Stein gegen den Reifen gefeuert, und mir so den Mantel und Schlauch aufgeschlitzt. Während des Reifenwechsels konnte ich mich dann wieder etwas erholen. Zum Glück schleppt Georg seit zig Jahren auf jeder Tour Panzerband mit sich rum, so dass wir auch den Mantel halbwegs zusammenflicken konnten.
Unser Pacemaker war inzwischen natürlich über alle Berge, daher konnten wir es dann etwas gemütlicher angehen lassen. Kurz danach ging es noch eine super Abfahrt hinab, die mit tückischen Bodenwellen gespickt war. An deren Ende stand dann die dritte und letzte Verpflegungsstation. Also nochmal den Bauch vollgeschlagen und weiter gings. Es folgte ein ziemlich spaßiger Anstieg über dicke Felsbrocken. Von da an ging es dann noch ein wenig auf und ab bis wir irgendwann wieder in... irgenwo in Belgien... ankamen.
Murat hatte 'ne Abkürzung gefunden und wartete schon auf uns. Natürlich haben wir uns noch ein kühles Bier gegönnt, bevor wir zu den Autos zurückkehrten. Kaum hatten wir die Räder verstaut, fing es übrigens an zu regnen! Super Timing!

Die Tour hat sich gelohnt  , aber jetzt geh ich erstmal schlafen...

Die Fakten: 44km, 18,6km/h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (30. Juli 2006)

ergänzend noch: 965 HM

war echt Klasse heute - so was sollten wir mal des Öfteren machen, dann evtl. mit mehreren Ombas am Start. Sollen sie unsere Trikots in Belgien kennen und fürchten lernen - wenn auch nur beim Aprés-Bier danach


----------



## HolyBen (30. Juli 2006)

Mein Urlaub ist vorbei und wenn ich jemals (wieder ?  ) in Form kommen sollte, fahre ich gerne mal mit.


----------



## RS-Hunter (30. Juli 2006)

was ist denn mit dir los?  Hast du während des Urlaubs zu viel dem Heinicken und Frikandel spezial gefröhnt?


----------



## HolyBen (30. Juli 2006)

Nur Fritte special und Grolsch.

Radfahren ging nicht, weil mein Schrauber mein MTB nicht umgebaut hat ....  


Gruß
HolyBauch


----------



## RS-Hunter (30. Juli 2006)

was fährst du auch so früh in Urlaub; aber dein Fuhrpark hätte ja noch etwas hergegeben ...


----------



## MTBScout (1. August 2006)

Schlechte Neuigkeiten an alle Aasgeier: Gibt leider nix zu holen, alles war reparabel  

Nach einem kaputten Schaltauge, einer Acht im Hinterrad und einem Knacken (was Zaffa schon nach nur 4 Stunden gefunden hatte) bin ich auch wieder im Rennen. 
Wie wäre es also noch mal mit einem Freitag-Abend-Sonnen-Untergangs-Ride?! Ansonsten auf jeden Fall wieder am Samstag, komme Wetter was wolle.

Marcel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (1. August 2006)

Hi Leuts,

das kommende We ist das letzte vor dem 24h-Rennen in Duisburg (für das wir 2 Helfer haben    ) und dementsprechend würde ich mich gerne noch was verausgaben. Da mir Nutscheid zu sumpfig ist  und ich in Eschweiler sein werde, könnt Ihr Euch ja mal was überlegen um mir das Fell über die Ohren zu ziehen .

mfg,
Armin


----------



## HolyBen (1. August 2006)

Freitag hört sich gut an.


----------



## HolyBen (1. August 2006)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leuts,
> 
> das kommende We ist das letzte vor dem 24h-Rennen in Duisburg (für das wir 2 Helfer haben    ) *und dementsprechend würde ich mich gerne noch was verausgaben*. Da mir Nutscheid zu sumpfig ist  und ich in Eschweiler sein werde, könnt Ihr Euch ja mal was überlegen um mir das Fell über die Ohren zu ziehen .
> 
> ...



Verausgaben ? Dann müssen wir ein Wettsaufen veranstalten.


----------



## MTBScout (1. August 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Verausgaben ? Dann müssen wir ein Wettsaufen veranstalten.


Vor oder nach der Tour ?


----------



## rpo35 (1. August 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Vor oder nach der Tour ?


während dessen


----------



## RS-Hunter (1. August 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Verausgaben ? Dann müssen wir ein Wettsaufen veranstalten.



Ich glaub, das ist zzt. die einzige Disziplin in der Ben mithalten kann  

@MTBScout: na dann hast'e ja noch mal richtig Schwein gehabt, aber dann wird's erstmal leider nichts mit dem Fully  

Falls ich Freitag im Lande sein sollte würde ich auch mitfahren, ... mal sehen, was der Urlaub mir noch so alles bringt ...


----------



## XCRacer (1. August 2006)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> ...würde ich mich gerne noch was *verausgaben*.


Das wäre doch was >> TTTT 

Hallo Ralph 
Samstag habe ich frei!
Wann soll ich am Burger King in Eschweiler stehen?

Grüüüße XCR


----------



## rpo35 (1. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wann soll ich am Burger King in Eschweiler stehen?
> 
> Grüüüße XCR


Sagen wir 8:15 Uhr ? Ist der Burgerking auch da an der Autobahnauffahrt ?

Grüße
Ralph

Edit: Oder besser 8:00 Uhr...bissl Polster ;-)


----------



## XCRacer (1. August 2006)

8 Uhr ist OK!

Nehmen wir den Armin mit, falls er nicht zu feige ist?


----------



## rpo35 (1. August 2006)

Wie gesagt, mit Decken dazwischen sollte das gehen. Ist der Burgeking jetzt an der AB-Auffahrt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (1. August 2006)

Du fährst von der Autobahn, über die Kreuzung.
Links ist die Tankstelle, dahinter der Würger King.

Edit: Foto hinzu


----------



## rpo35 (1. August 2006)

Juut, 8:00 Uhr. Ob 3 Bikes gehen muß ich mal checken. Ich geh jetzt pennen 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## mcmarki (3. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

wann wollen wir am Samstag starten? 11.00 h ok? Ggf. fährt noch ein Bekannter mit.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## rpo35 (3. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Edit: Foto hinzu


Bin zwar Ausländer, aber man kann's auch übertreiben


----------



## PacMan (3. August 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> wann wollen wir am Samstag starten? 11.00 h ok?


Ja, würde mir passen!


----------



## talybont (4. August 2006)

@ René + Ralph

plant mal für 2 Bikes, bei den Wetterprognosen kriegt mich keiner an die Ahr! 

mfg,
Armin


----------



## rpo35 (4. August 2006)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> ...bei den Wetterprognosen kriegt mich keiner an die Ahr!...


Ich weiß gar nicht was du hast, ab heute Mittag soll's weniger regnen


----------



## Eifelwolf (4. August 2006)

Kleine Touri-Info: Hier als auch an der einen Steinwurf entfernten Ahr ist es derzeit knochentrocken. Wir liegen halt an der "wetterabgewandten" Seite der Eifel.

Sollte es Morgen entgegen den Verhandlungen mit Petrus dennoch regnen, ist dies als optimale wettermäßige Vorbereitung für den Winterpokal 2006/2007 zu verstehen...


----------



## rpo35 (4. August 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> ...an der einen Steinwurf entfernten Ahr ist es derzeit knochentrocken....Sollte es Morgen entgegen den Verhandlungen mit Petrus dennoch regnen, ist dies als optimale wettermäßige Vorbereitung für den Winterpokal 2006/2007 zu verstehen...


Und es verbessert u.U. den mechanischen Grip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBScout (4. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Und es verbessert u.U. den mechanischen Grip ...


Ihr gewinnt auch allem was Gutes ab ("Gutes" Groß im Sinne der neuen Rechtschreibreform  )

Bin immer noch in Baden-Würtenberg, stehe heute Abend wohl auch nicht wirklich zu einem Abenddämmerungs-Ride zur Verfügung, aber wie es aussieht läst sich eh keiner von euch vom Sofa wegbewegen.
Wer macht den für morgen einen Termin? 11 Uhr ist ok, obwohl je früher desto besser  

M.


----------



## mcmarki (4. August 2006)

Termin kuckst du http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2929


----------



## MTBScout (4. August 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> Termin kuckst du http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2929


Tempo und Schwierigkeit => mittel
Willst du das keiner mehr mitfährt


----------



## mcmarki (4. August 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Tempo und Schwierigkeit => mittel
> Willst du das keiner mehr mitfährt



Ist doch eh alles proforma - wir fahren doch wie immer so schnell wie der Langsamste.
Aber wir sind auch kein Kaffekränzchen - wohl eher ein Bierkränzchen


----------



## MTBScout (4. August 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> ...wir fahren doch wie immer so schnell wie der Langsamste...


Also zur Zeit bin ich wohl das Maß aller Dinge 
Ich werde mich bemühen dich nicht zu lange aufzuhalten.

Edit @McMarki
Ähm, deine Profil-Beschreibung stimmt ja wohl nicht so ganz. Oder zählt schon der Versuch


----------



## HolyBen (4. August 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Also zur Zeit bin ich wohl das Maß aller Dinge
> Ich werde mich bemühen dich nicht zu lange aufzuhalten.



Wenn es nicht regnet, fahre ich mit und damit hat sich zumindest die Tempoansage "mittel" erledigt.  

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (4. August 2006)

So Mädels, ich bin dann mal weg, verabschiede mich hiermit für die nächsten drei Wochen, seid aber bitte nicht traurig, ich lasse von mir hören!


----------



## PacMan (4. August 2006)

Viel Spaß Thorsten! Bring uns was Schönes mit!  
Ach übrigens: der Whisky schmeckt sehr gut!


----------



## mcmarki (4. August 2006)

Thorsten, ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Familie einen schönen Urlaub - kommt gesund und munter zurück

@mtb-scout: schon geändert


----------



## talybont (4. August 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es nicht regnet, fahre ich mit und damit hat sich zumindest die Tempoansage "mittel" erledigt.


Du kannst nur schnell schlucken, oder? 

Bin dabei! Einer muss ja das Tempo hochhalten, wenn René schon nicht dabei ist  

mfg,
Armin


----------



## kurzer37 (4. August 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> So Mädels, ich bin dann mal weg, verabschiede mich hiermit für die nächsten drei Wochen, seid aber bitte nicht traurig, ich lasse von mir hören!





Auch von mir alles Gute für dich und deine Familie.
Werde dich vermissen ,aber Heute ist nicht aller Tage er kommt wieder keine Frage.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## PacMan (4. August 2006)

Gibt's morgen 'nen zweiten Treffpunkt (z.B. am Omerbach Clubheim) oder muss ich wirklich erstmal durch ganz Eschweiler fahren? Ihr könntet alternativ auch bei mir vorbei kommen und wir fahren durch den Stadtwald. Ist bei dem Wetter ja nicht viel los.


----------



## MTBScout (5. August 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt's morgen 'nen zweiten Treffpunkt (z.B. am Omerbach Clubheim) oder muss ich wirklich erstmal durch ganz Eschweiler fahren? Ihr könntet alternativ auch bei mir vorbei kommen und wir fahren durch den Stadtwald. Ist bei dem Wetter ja nicht viel los.



Treffpunkt bei Pascal fänd ich gut. Ich würde sagen 11:15 bei Pascal am Bahnhof.


----------



## mcmarki (5. August 2006)

find ich auch gut - werde am Bahnhof sein.
Bis gleich
Markus


----------



## PacMan (5. August 2006)

Guten Morgen! Lasst euch Zeit - bin gerade erst aufgestanden...


----------



## HolyBen (5. August 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen! Lasst euch Zeit - bin gerade erst aufgestanden...



Ähhh, ich auch und ich habe tierische Kopfschmerzen.  

@Georg: ich hab doch gestern nur bleifreies getrunken, oder ??  

Schöne Tour wünsch ich euch für heute; ich werd mich bedauern und den Tag zum Sattelstützen kaufen nutzen.  

Bess demnäx
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (5. August 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ... den Tag zum Sattelstütze*n* kaufen nutzen.


Wie viele Sattelstützen brauchst du denn so pro Rad im Durchschnitt? 
Um die heutige Tour in einem Wort zusammenzufassen: *Schlamm*!
'Nen Bericht schreibt vielleicht jemand anderes noch? Ich muss weg!


----------



## HolyBen (5. August 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Wie viele Sattelstützen brauchst du denn so pro Rad im Durchschnitt?



vier bis fünf, um für jedes Gelände die passende Länge aus dem Rucksack ziehen zu können.


----------



## XCRacer (5. August 2006)

*B E R I C H T  !*


----------



## commencal blanc (6. August 2006)

Bonjour zurück,

bin gestern Nacht von der diesjährigen 6- Tagestour zurückgekehrt...

Start war am Montag um 15:00 Uhr

Montag:
Inden/Altdorf, Schevenhütte, Kleinau, Obermaubach, Heimbach, Wolfsgarten, Gemünd, Schleiden, Hellental
84km

Dienstag:
Hellental, an der Kyll vorbei bis zur Mosel, Trier
144km

Mittwoch:
Trier, Saar, Sarburg, Orscholz
52km

Donnerstag:
Orscholz, Saarschleife, Sarlouis, Saarbrücken, Sargemünd, Grós Rederching
109km

Freitag:
Grós Rederching, Bitche, Lemburg, Primasens
82km

Samstag:
Primasens, Rotalb, MTB Park Pfälzer Wald, Kaiserslautern
75km

Dann mit dem Zug nach Hause_ Ankunft 0:00

Super Woche, super abwechslungsreich, aber heute ist erstmal Ruhetag  

Nächstes Wochenende würde ich gerne nochmal eine Runde mit euch starten...
Training müsste ich jetzt haben  

Hab morgen und Dienstag noch Urlaub... also da hätte ich auch viel Zeit für schöne Fahrten durch die Eifel  

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## XCRacer (7. August 2006)

Das scheint ja eine äußerst feine Tour gewesen zu sein 
Gibt's keine Bilder? Warst du alleine unterwegs? Mit Rucksack? Wo übernachtet?
Viele Fragen


----------



## talybont (7. August 2006)

@Bernd

Du Nasenbär, warum grüsst Du nicht, wenn man Dich grüßt? 
Du kamst Andrea und mir zwischen Dürwiß und Kinzweiler auf dem Radweg entgegen und bist stur weiter gefahren, trotz lautstarker Proteste meinerseits.
Warst Du vielleicht noch vom Vortag etwas benebelt? 

mfg,
Armin


----------



## commencal blanc (7. August 2006)

Moin moin,

bin mit meinem langjährigen Bikekumpanen gefahren, der sich mittlerweile studienbedingt jedoch im Münsterland aufhält...

(Beweis-) Fotos gibt´s leider keine, da er seine Digicam nicht mitnehmen wollte und ich noch keine hab.

So bleiben nur die schönen Eindrücke und Erinnerungen  

Bis Hellental kannte man sich ja fast noch aus...
Obwohl wir einen echt netten und ausgeschilderten Trail von Wolfsgarten runter nach Gemünd gefahren sind!!!  

Von Hellental aus wurden wir von unserem privaten Tourguide, Frühstückbäcker und spontanem Pensionsbesitzer 30km begleitet...
Man führte uns zur Kyl... von da aus dann einen recht eintönigen Radweg...

Den haben wir dann aber auch bis Trier verfolgt... obwohl wir Kylabwärts fuhren kam doch die ein oder andere Steigung in den Weg...

In Trier haben wir dann nach langem Hin- und Her ein Hotel in Citynähe bezogen - es war immerhin schon halb zehn.

Morgens dann erstmal Trier besichtigt.
Gegen halb zwei gings dann weiter.
In Sarburg (sehr schöne Stadt) an der Saar hat unsere Besichtigung uns ein wenig aufgehalten, haben jedoch von da aus eine schöne Trail und Bergreiche Strecke, die als Wanderweg deklariert war, genutzt um bis Orscholz zu gelangen...

Von zwei Platten aufgehalten  kamen wir pünktlich zum Regen in Orscholz an.
Haben dann doch entschieden nicht um 20:00 im Nieselregen die Aussicht über die Saarschleife zu genießen, sondern in einer Privatpension in Orscholz zu übernachten...

Von da aus dann morgens um 9 weiter...
Nein, da war noch was - mein Kumpel hatte nun auch einen Platten, was unsere Weiterfahrt ein wenig verspätete....

Dann aber los...
Saarschleifenausblick genießen, Trail zur Saar ab genießen....
und dann laaaaaaaaanweilen...
Saarradweg ist sooo spannend...
In Saarbrücken Rad gemacht und ein bißchen Kultur mitgenommen (neues Flickzeug, Schlauch und Pumpe auch) ;-)

Wir wollten schließlich noch rüber zu den Franzosen...
Also bis Saargemünd an der Saar entlang und dann hoch in die Vogesendörfer...
Wurden dann noch gut bekocht und konnten nach 110km ausruhen...

Am nächsten Tag dann eine Alternativroute per Wanderkarte bis Bitche gesucht. Citadelle in Bitche besichtigt... sehr lohnenswert!!!
Das hat dann auch die Route geändert...
Sind dann durch lustige Waldwege, Trails, extreem Berge bis Lemburg gefahren... und wir haben den geilsten Trails der Tour gefunden
Ein schönes langes Tal ... am Berg hinab... davon müsste man jetzt ein Foto haben ... bestimmt 3 km!  

In Pirmasens haben wir nochmal im Hotel übernachtet und haben dann das MTB Revier Pfälzerwald am letzten Tag erkundet.
Super ausgeschilderte Wege--- haben dann trotzdem ein wenig variert um bis Kaiserslautern zu kommen...


----------



## commencal blanc (7. August 2006)

@xc Racer
Nochmal zur Übersicht ;-)
1) keine Bilder
2) mit Kumpel
3) mit Deuter Rucksack Race X R
4) Übernachtung:
erste Nacht bei Privatfamilie die Mitleid mit uns hatte 
zweite Nacht im Hotel in Trier
dritte Nacht in Privatpension in Orscholz
vierte Nacht in Grós Rederching in Frankreich in Privatpension
fünfte Nacht in Pirmasens im Hotel


----------



## HolyBen (7. August 2006)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> @Bernd
> 
> Du Nasenbär, warum grüsst Du nicht, wenn man Dich grüßt?
> Du kamst Andrea und mir zwischen Dürwiß und Kinzweiler auf dem Radweg entgegen und bist stur weiter gefahren, trotz lautstarker Proteste meinerseits.
> ...



Da hast Du aber Glück gehabt, normalerweise beschimpfe ich alle Fußgänger !  


Nee, im Ernst: habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen, mir war nachher so, als hätte ich mal meinen Namen gehört, bin aber wegen des hohen Tempos schon zu weit weg gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (7. August 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ...bin aber wegen des hohen Tempos schon zu weit weg gewesen.


 ...und das nur, weil es kurz vor Ladenschluß war und du kaum noch Bier Zuhause hattest


----------



## RS-Hunter (7. August 2006)

für alle Spontanen,

Bernd und ich wollen nach der IB (Inbetriebnahme) seines Winterbikes eine Runde drehen; wer Zeit und Lust hat kurz per Mobilfon melden.

Grüße und Happy Trails


----------



## RS-Hunter (7. August 2006)

leider passte die Sattelstütze nicht, somit sind wir dann jetzt schon los ...


----------



## GeJott (7. August 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:
			
		

> ...Saarschleifenausblick genießen...



Da isser  









			
				commencal blanc schrieb:
			
		

> ...und dann laaaaaaaaanweilen...
> Saarradweg ist sooo spannend...



...was man von der dortigen Bike - Marathonstrecke nicht behaupten kann ! 

Gerd


----------



## talybont (7. August 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast Du aber Glück gehabt, normalerweise beschimpfe ich alle Fußgänger !
> 
> 
> Nee, im Ernst: habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen, mir war nachher so, als hätte ich mal meinen Namen gehört, bin aber wegen des hohen Tempos schon zu weit weg gewesen.


Bernd, wir waren mit dem Rad unterwegs und ich habe sogar gegrüßt wie es sich für Biker gehört! Und richtig, Du hast Deinen Namen gehört! Ich denke eher, dass Du nicht schnell genug zurück an die Theke kommen konntest. 
Für Deine Verhältnisse warst Du echt schnell 

mfg,
Armin


----------



## talybont (7. August 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> leider passte die Sattelstütze nicht, somit sind wir dann jetzt schon los ...


tja, das ist die Sache mit dem Messen. Wer misst, misst Mist Wer hat die denn auf wessen Anordnung besorgt?

mfg,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (7. August 2006)

@GeJott
... danke fürs Bild....

Mist das ist der Nachteil wenn man ohne Plan und Planung fährt - keine Streckenkenntnis.


----------



## XCRacer (7. August 2006)

Kurzbericht zur heutigen Tour, *wie es sich gehört*:

Montagsabends-WWW-Tour (World Wide Wald) mit RS-Hunter, HolyBen und XCRacer durch den Laufenburger Wald mit einem neuen Trail und einer, der es noch werden will 

Die Flucht vor dem Gewitter mit Einkehr in der Laufenburg fand leider nicht statt, da Montags Ruhetag. Aber ansonsten war es ganz nett dort:





Bilderlink


----------



## RS-Hunter (7. August 2006)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> tja, das ist die Sache mit dem Messen. Wer misst, misst Mist Wer hat die denn auf wessen Anordnung besorgt?



Also, die erste Messung wurde vom Herrn Ingenieuren höchstpersönlich gemacht.  
Mit diesen Werte wurde eine neue Stütze beim lokalen Bike-Store bestellt. 

Die heute versuchte "falsche" Stütze war noch im Altmetall des Heiligen Bernd und wurde nach einer kurzen Probe, als nicht verwendbar erkannt.   Jetzt warten wir mal auf die "neue" Stütze.


----------



## MTBScout (8. August 2006)

OK OK nach vielfachem Wunsch versuch ich mich mal an einem Bericht für die letzte Samstags-Omba-Tour.

Samstag 11 Uhr. Treffpunkt Startanke in Dürwiß.
Mit dabei waren RS-Hunter, talybont und MTBScout. Pünktlich ging es los zum zweiten Treffpunkt, diesmal allerdings nicht am Clubheim der Omerbacher, sondern zum Bahnhof wo McMarki uns auch schon entgegen kam. Die Befürchtung, das wir PacMan aus dem Bett klingeln würden hatte sich nicht bestätigt sodaß wir Richtung Stadwald starten konnten.
Auf dem Weg dahin nahmen wir die kleine Freerider Strecke am Aldi mit mehr oder weniger spektakulären Sprüngen mit.
Nach einigen kleinen Bergen und Trials im Stadwald setzte dann der Regen ein, der aber nicht lange dauerte und wir den Unterstand schnell wieder verlassen konnten. Der weitere Weg war dann allerdings mit viel Spray von unten geplastert, so das die Ohne-Schutzblech-Fahrer schnell aussahen wie die vier kleinen Schweinchen.
_Ab jetzt kann ich leider nicht mehr mit alzu viel konkreten Weg-Namen dienen  _
Ab Stolberg kam dann die große Stunde der Programmier-Guidos (Trial and Error) und bis auf einige kleine Verfahrer wurden die Wege dann auch gut gefunden und als gut befunden.
In Aachen Brand gings dann den Schlangenberg hinauf.
Dort angekommen übernahm der Premium-Guide RS-Hunter wieder die Führung, was sich aber im Nachhinein auch nicht als das Wahre entpuppte denn irgendwie kamen selbst den Ahnungslosesten der Truppe die Wege nach dem dritten mal befahren doch etwas bekannt vor. 
Nach etlichen Runden im Kreis ging es dann Richtung Venwegen, wo McMarki zwecks Verschnaufpause einen Platten vortäuschte. 
Den Bogen über Mulartshütte gespannt rauf zum Einstieg Hasselbachgraben-Drei-Lägerbach-Talsperre, diesmal den Graben hinauf.
Die üblichen Verdächtigen legten ein beachtliches Tempo vor, so das ich mich dezent im Hintergrund halten konnte und immer ein wenig nachzügelte was aber auf Grund der nassen Wurzeln gar keine so schlechte Idee war, wie talybont später auch noch sturzhaft merken sollte. 
Nach mehr oder weniger schneller Fahrt ging es anschließend noch kurz zum Jägerhaus hinauf wo es dann auch schon wieder in rasanter Fahrt hinunter Richtung Heimat ging.
Das obligatorische Bierchen (diesmal Erdinger Alkoholfrei) gab es dann per Sitzstreik auf dem Bürgersteig vor PacMans Residenz, einer Fast-Schlägerei mit einem Zone-30-Raser inbegriffen.
Alles in allem wie immer eine schöne Samstags-Omba Tour  
Bilder gibt es diesmal keines. Ich kann höchstens das anbieten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Marcel


----------



## mcmarki (8. August 2006)

Toller Bericht, Marcel


----------



## PacMan (8. August 2006)

@mcmarki: du wurdest suspendiert?


----------



## mcmarki (8. August 2006)

@ pac-man - yes yes - das kleine rote wird gerade zusammengebaut und höchstwahrscheinlich kann ich es morgen abholen. Quasi am Samstag einsatzbereit


----------



## RS-Hunter (8. August 2006)

na dann können wir es ja noch mal richtig krachen lassen ...


----------



## XCRacer (8. August 2006)

wehe du gibst das Marin ab


----------



## mcmarki (8. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> wehe du gibst das Marin ab



niemals - das müßte man mir aus meinen toten Händen reissen  

Aber da ja alle (bis auf marcel  ) suspendiert sind, will ich da keine Ausnahme mehr sein und der Trend geht ja zum Drittrad habe ich mir sagen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (8. August 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> Aber da ja alle (bis auf marcel  ) suspendiert sind, will ich da keine Ausnahme mehr sein und der Trend geht ja zum Drittrad habe ich mir sagen lassen.



Wie, was     Ich habe mir gerade ein Hardtail aufgebaut und jetzt bin ich bald der Einzige ?  

Der Treppenverweigerer


----------



## PacMan (8. August 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> Aber da ja alle (bis auf marcel  ) suspendiert sind...


Jaja, der Gruppenzwang... Deswegen fahre ich nicht mehr in Jeanshosen mit dem MTB...

Schade, am Samstag habe ich keine Zeit. Und danach das Wochenende bin ich auch nicht da. Dann musst du das Fully ohne mich einweihen.

Aber was kommt nun in die freie Ecke in deinem Wohnzimmer?


----------



## cyberp (8. August 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Wie, was     Ich habe mir gerade ein Hardtail aufgebaut und jetzt bin ich bald der Einzige ?
> 
> Der Treppenverweigerer


Ich bleibe auch dem Hardtail treu


----------



## RS-Hunter (9. August 2006)

Wer hat Lust heute nochmal eine Runde zu drehen? ... am liebsten viele schöne Trails. Start 17:30 Uhr oder nach Absprache


----------



## mcmarki (9. August 2006)

bin dabei - wenn das ok ist - 18.00 h????? 17.30 schaff ich nicht.


----------



## RS-Hunter (9. August 2006)

von mir aus gerne ... so'n Schei$$ jetzt fängt's auch noch an zu regnen, aber wenn's bei diesem Niesel bleibt können wir starten ... vielleicht fonieren wir noch kurz vorher?! 

Edit 1: René wäre auch dabei.

Edit 2: Markus kneifft  , vielleicht morgen mit den Mausbachern >> abwarten


----------



## XCRacer (9. August 2006)

Mir ist das im Moment zu feucht. Werde lieber im Keller was schrauben gehen. Bin aber morgen ab 18Uhr oder Freitag (habe ich ab Mittag frei) für sämtliche Schandtaten zu haben.

Grützli


----------



## RS-Hunter (9. August 2006)

Habe mittlerweile auch gecancelt. Ben kommt gleich mit Stütze etc. und evtl. wollte Pascal auch nochmal vorbeischauen ... sind also in der Schraubergarage


----------



## mcmarki (9. August 2006)

ab wann schraubt ihr denn ? - da ich heute abend eh in e´ler bin - schau ich vielleicht mal vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBScout (10. August 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> ... sind also in der Schraubergarage...


Gibt's keinen Bericht


----------



## mcmarki (10. August 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt's keinen Bericht



kurz und knapp - Dudenhöfer-Bootcamp-Revival.

was´n nun mit heute nachmittag? wollen wir ein ründchen drehen so gegen 17.30 - 18.00 h ?

@rs-hunter - morgen habe ich schon urlaub, wenn´s wetter mitspielt könnten wir ja eine tour starten.


----------



## PacMan (10. August 2006)

Wegen Sonntag: Hab mich vertan. Mein Sprung ist um 18:00 Uhr. Ich werde also da auch nicht radfahren. Höchstens 'ne ganz kurze Runde.
Der nächste Samstag, an dem ich Zeit habe, ist dann vermutlich der 02.09.2006. Hoffentlich komme ich zwischendurch noch zum Radeln...


----------



## XCRacer (10. August 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> was´n nun mit heute nachmittag? wollen wir ein ründchen drehen so gegen 17.30 - 18.00 h ?


mir ist's zu feucht



> @rs-hunter - morgen habe ich schon urlaub, wenn´s wetter mitspielt könnten wir ja eine tour starten.


habe ebenfalls frei. es soll aber morgen dauerregnen


----------



## mcmarki (10. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> mir ist's zu feucht
> 
> 
> habe ebenfalls frei. es soll aber morgen dauerregnen



- mir auch  
- werde morgen früh mal aus dem fenster schauen und hoffen das es trocken ist - wir können uns dann ja mal kurzschliessen


----------



## XCRacer (11. August 2006)

Hier fängt's gerade an zu regnen. Komme gerade aus Aldenhoven, da war landunter. Bin gerne bereit, eine Regenpause für eine Tour auszunutzen. Bin jetzt im Keller bei meinen Schatzis  Für kurzfristige Absprachen bitte das Handy nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuentes (11. August 2006)

Hola mi amigo Rene!

Le encontré finito.

Tengo mayor para usted.
Anuncíele las épocas.

El doctor Fuentes


----------



## juchhu (11. August 2006)

Fuentes schrieb:
			
		

> Hola mi amigo Rene,
> 
> Le encontré finito.
> Todavía tengo algunas unidades de la sangre almacenada de usted.
> ...


----------



## rpo35 (11. August 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

>


...ist bestimmt der Hämoriden-Typ...diesmal auf Spanisch 
Edit: Jetzt hab' ich's wieder - es war Prostata Knut *g* und warum hat er das geändert ?


----------



## rpo35 (11. August 2006)

Fuentes schrieb:
			
		

> ...Le encontré finito...


Jungs: Heißt das nicht die Steaks sind fertig ?


----------



## HolyBen (12. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn es trocken bleibt, würde ich gerne eine kleine Tour machen. Bezüglich Startzeitpunkt und Streckenführung bin ich flexibel.

Wenn einer Lust hat mit zu radeln einfach posten.

Gruß
Bernd

P.S.: Kann denn hier keiner spanisch  , aber wahrscheinlich ist es das, was ich immer schon vermutet hab.


----------



## mcmarki (12. August 2006)

ich bin gerne dabei... so gegen 11.00 h ?

Was ist mit dem Rest?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## XCRacer (12. August 2006)

11 Uhr wäre für mich OK.



> Kann denn hier keiner spanisch


Er meinte, er hätte noch ein paar Blukonserven von mir im Kühlschrank


----------



## HolyBen (12. August 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin gerne dabei... so gegen 11.00 h ?
> 
> Was ist mit dem Rest?
> 
> ...



11.00 Uhr ist gut. Kommst Du bei mir vorbei ?

Der Rest verarbeitet wohl noch den Restalkohol. 

Edit: Mit vorbei kommen meinte ich Markus, wir können uns ja um 11.00 Uhr dann an der Startanke treffen.


----------



## mcmarki (12. August 2006)

wenn die anderen sich nicht melden, komme ich am besten direkt bei dir vorbei ist ja kürzer


----------



## HolyBen (12. August 2006)

Dann komm doch so um 10.50 Uhr bei mir vorbei, dnn können wir René um 11.00 Uhr an der Startanke einsammeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (12. August 2006)

ich bin jetzt off. stehe um 11Uhr an der startanke. sollte sich was ändern, mubilfunknetz inanspruch nehmen.

bis geleisch


----------



## mcmarki (12. August 2006)

aye aye - ich mach mich so langsam auf den Weg

bis gleich


----------



## HolyBen (13. August 2006)

Morjen Gemeinde,

nach den drei Mineralstoffeinheiten war ich doch recht müde für den Rest des gestrigen Tages. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wenn einer von Euch Spritnasen auch heute nochmal Lust auf eine Explorertour hat, dann würde ich gerne mitfahren. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allein traue ich mich nicht mehr, da ich mich schon mitten im Wald mit einem Laufad in der Hand sehe, dass ich nicht mehr eingebaut kriege. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Bernd
​


----------



## mcmarki (13. August 2006)

Guten morgen zusammen,

ich bin doch auch noch recht angeschlagen   - aber ich denke gegen mittag sollten meine akkus komplett aufgeladen sein. Dann können wir was starten.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTBScout (13. August 2006)

Ich werde heute höchstens ne kleine Runde drehen können aber zeitlich noch überhaupt nicht abzuschätzen.


----------



## PacMan (13. August 2006)

Ist zwar schon recht spät... aber ich wollte nur sagen, dass ich heute nicht fahren kann.
1.) Hab ich nicht viel Zeit - muss noch was für die Arbeit tun
2.) Liegen meine Rad-Schuhe und mein Helm noch in der Firma


----------



## XCRacer (13. August 2006)

ich war heute morgen schon unterwegs. war eine kurze trainingseinheit mit dem rennrad, daher habe ich nicht bescheid gesagt.

euch viel spaß. nutzt das schöne wetter!


----------



## RS-Hunter (13. August 2006)

was ist denn nun? geht was? könnte spontan für ca. 2 Std was machen

Edit: und wo ist Bernd. Macht alle mit SMS verrückt und dann?


----------



## XCRacer (13. August 2006)

Kleine Nachlesen zur gestrigen Pannentour:

Das Münsterland wurde einvernehmlich als Ziel auserkoren. So machten sich HolyBen, Mcmarki, MTBScout, RS-Hunter unter der Federführung von XCRacer erstmal in Richtung Stadtwald auf. Es ging weiter über den Napoleonsweg und dem Jubiläumsweg des Eifelvereins.

Im Brander Wald und Buschmühle war noch alles OK, aber dann wurde sich im Wald bei Atsch hoffnungslos im Unterholz verfahren. Zuvor hatte sich aber Mcmarki noch einen Platten eingefahren. Während er sich um seinen Defekt kümmerte, beömmelten sich die Mitfahrer über die blöden Autofahrer, die es nicht wahr haben wollten, das man die Straße in Buschmühle wegen einer Baustelle nicht weiterfahren kann.

Im Würselener Wald wurde sich auf eine Einkehr im Lokal "Steinbachshochwald" geeinigt. Nach ein paar Weizen der Aufbruch. Leider hatte nun Bernd platt! Also erstmal Schlauch wechseln. Bernd zeigte sich äußerst professionell. Es dauerte Stunden, nein TAGE, bis das Laufrad wieder im Rahmen war!!!

Zur Entschuldigung lud er uns dann zum Abschlußgetränk in seinem Anwesen ein. Lecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBScout (13. August 2006)

Um es kurz zu machen...kommt mal in den Chat


----------



## HolyBen (13. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Im Würselener Wald wurde sich auf eine Einkehr im Lokal "Steinbachshochwald" geeinigt. Nach ein paar Weizen der Aufbruch. Leider hatte nun Bernd platt! Also erstmal Schlauch wechseln. Bernd zeigte sich äußerst professionell. Es dauerte Stunden, nein TAGE, bis das Laufrad wieder im Rahmen war!!!



Du Meister der Niedertracht !!

Erst werde ich gezwungen Alkohol zu trinken und dann werde ich auch noch ausgelacht, wenn ich das Rad nicht mehr reinkriege.


----------



## XCRacer (13. August 2006)

Na warte ab! Das Video habe ich schon hochgeladen. Muß nur noch frei gegeben werden. Dann wird die Welt sich über deine "Kunst" eine eigene Meinung bilden können.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wo bleibt der Bericht von heute?!


----------



## PacMan (13. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bleibt der Bericht von heute?!


Der Bericht von heute: 2500 Höhenmeter abwärts in 40 Sekunden! Geil!


----------



## XCRacer (14. August 2006)

_" Heute kann zunächst zeitweise die Sonne scheinen. Insgesamt nimmt die Bewölkung aber zu und *nachmittags kommt teils kräftiger Dauerregen* auf. Die Temperaturen erreichen zuvor 19 bis 21, in der Eifel um 17 Grad."

_Sollte es trotz dieser Vorhersage nicht regnen, stehe ich am Nachmittag für eine kleine Runde zur Verfügung.

Grüüüße XCR


----------



## RS-Hunter (14. August 2006)

Bin dabei!  

muss aber jetzt erstmal meine Disc-Brake wieder in Gang bringen. Habe gestern ein bischen gespielt  

Ach übrigens, falls jemand einen Bericht von gestern vermisst:

Nachdem Bernd alle per SMS verrückt gemacht hat, habe ich ihn versucht anzurufen. Aber sein Handy ist meist nicht am Mann. Also auf Festnetz versucht, so wurde ich vom guten Geist des Hauses empfangen. Nun erfuhr ich, dass er beim Nachbarn einen PC versuchte zu reanimieren.

OK zurück ins Forum und dann der Aufforderung von MTBScout "kommt mal in den Chat" gefolgt. Zwischenzeitlich war nun fast eine Stunde vergangen weder Bernd noch Marcel, der erbittert mit der Regierung um Freigang gekämpft hatte, waren zu diesem Zeitpunkt für eine Tour zu haben.

Also habe ich mich alleine auf die Socken, ähh, Räder gemacht. Für knapp 2 Stunden durtfe ich mich vom Acker machen. Von daher mit dem S-Works auf Straßenbereifung meine Referenzrunde um den Tagebau Inden. 

Facts: 48 km; Fahrzeit 1:45 h; AVS 27,88 km/h  

Zuhause wieder zurück hatte ich gesehen, dass Bernd mehrfach versuch hatte mich zu erreichen, aber da war ich schon in meinem Element. Er war dann auch noch alleine eine Runde um Blausteinsee und Tagebau.

Grüüüße
Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (14. August 2006)

Bin zur Zeit nicht zu hause. schreibe von woanders. Ich esse gleich was und wäre frühstens ab 14Uhr bereit zur Abfahrt. Später geht natürlich auch


----------



## rpo35 (14. August 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> ...Facts: 48 km; Fahrzeit 1:45 h; AVS 27,88 km/h  ...


...und Höhenmeter ? Im Verhältnis ist meiner sicher länger


----------



## RS-Hunter (14. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und Höhenmeter ?


 ziemlich flach, der einzige Anstieg ist in Langerwehe bzw. von Eschweiler nach Dürwiß  


			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Verhältnis ist meiner sicher länger


 Kann sein, ich glaub du hast die längere Nase


----------



## RS-Hunter (14. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ... wäre frühstens ab 14Uhr bereit zur Abfahrt. Später geht natürlich auch



Sieht ja nicht danach aus, schei$$ Wetter !!!


----------



## rpo35 (14. August 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> ...du hast die längere Nase


Das sowiesowieso ...coll bleiben Jungs ! Ab morgen wird's besser


----------



## RS-Hunter (14. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ab morgen wird's besser



hoffentlich


----------



## XCRacer (14. August 2006)

Das richtige Wetter um den Fahrradkeller zu entrümpeln. Unglaublich, was man da alles findet. Habe jetzt genug Reststücke von Ketten zusammen für eine 8-fach- (7,1mm) und mindestens eine 9-fach- (6,5mm) Kette zusammen


----------



## talybont (14. August 2006)

moin,

2. Platz 4er-Mixed in Duisburg!
Völlig unerwartet  mal im Ernst, mit so gutem Wetter (nur ca. 2h Nieseln) hatte ja keiner gerechnet. War zwar schlammig von unten, aber trocken von oben.
Nun erstmal genug von derartigem Unsinn. Mein Hintern tut weh!!! 

mfg,
Armin


----------



## XCRacer (14. August 2006)

Glückwunsch Armin. Das ist eine tolle Leistung


----------



## Dirk S. (14. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch Armin. Das ist eine tolle Leistung




Von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch zu der tollen Leistung!  

Ich sitze hier am Pc und warte auf eine Stunde ohne Regen.  

Mein Trainigsplan sagt: 50 min Laufen.  
Darf man bei Regen schwenzen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (14. August 2006)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Darf man bei Regen schw*e*nzen??


Du meinst 'schwänzen' ?!
Oder willst du mit dem Schwenzchen wackeln? 

Memme! Ich werde gleich auch noch laufen. Egal was für'n Wetter


----------



## rpo35 (14. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Das richtige Wetter um den Fahrradkeller zu entrümpeln. Unglaublich, was man da alles findet. Habe jetzt genug Reststücke von Ketten zusammen für eine 8-fach- (7,1mm) und mindestens eine 9-fach- (6,5mm) Kette zusammen


Oder eine ganz lange 8,5-fach 

Armin: Hut ab  Nächstes Jahr will ich auch starten
Dirk: René hat Recht; laufen kann man bei jedem Wetter du Memme 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (14. August 2006)

Bist du das, Armin?


----------



## rpo35 (14. August 2006)

Wenn ja dann schäm dich - das war verboten wenn ich das richtig mitbelommen habe


----------



## XCRacer (14. August 2006)

Was ist denn da verbotenes? Das er die Sattelstütze nicht versenkt hat?


----------



## rpo35 (14. August 2006)

Schau mal hier René. In jedem dritten Posting seit dem Rennen wird darüber gemeckert dass die Treppe nicht gefahren werden durfte, sich aber einige nicht daran hielten


----------



## XCRacer (14. August 2006)

Dann hätte der Veranstalter das auch konsequent durchführen müssen.
Ansonsten war das ein MTB-Rennen und da fährt man Treppen! Wer sich das nicht traut, soll RTFs fahren! Sogar in Einruhr letztes Jahr waren Leute, die haben ihr Rad die Treppen an der Kirche runter getragen.


----------



## rpo35 (14. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hätte der Veranstalter das auch konsequent durchführen müssen.
> Ansonsten war das ein MTB-Rennen und da fährt man Treppen! Wer sich das nicht traut, soll RTFs fahren! Sogar in Einruhr letztes Jahr waren Leute, die haben ihr Rad die Treppen an der Kirche runter getragen.


Ich weiß ja nicht genau wie die das da gemacht haben, hab's nur zufällig gelesen


----------



## XCRacer (14. August 2006)

> hab's nur zufällig gelesen


Ist mir schon aufgefallen, das überall im Forum unterwegs bist. Solltest Supermoderator werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (14. August 2006)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> ... 2. Platz 4er-Mixed in Duisburg! ...



Hey Armin, Dir und Deinen Mitstreitern einen herzlichen Glückwunsch; tolle Leistung!!!  



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Das richtige Wetter um den Fahrradkeller zu entrümpeln.



Habe auch etwas in der Schraubergarage gekrammt.



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ... Unglaublich, was man da alles findet. Habe jetzt genug Reststücke von Ketten zusammen ...


Also, ich habe da auch noch etwas Altmetall, falls du noch Verwendung haben solltest ... ruf mich an


----------



## rpo35 (14. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ist mir schon aufgefallen, das überall im Forum unterwegs bist. Solltest Supermoderator werden.


Oder Superspammer


----------



## Dirk S. (14. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst 'schwänzen' ?!
> Oder willst du mit dem Schwenzchen wackeln?
> 
> Memme! Ich werde gleich auch noch laufen. Egal was für'n Wetter




Das heisst doch:"Köpfchen unter Wasser und Schwenzchen in die Höh!"
oder?  

Ich bin solz auf mich. Ich habe trotz des Wetters meinen Trainigsplan
eingehalten.


----------



## XCRacer (14. August 2006)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin solz auf mich. Ich habe trotz des Wetters meinen Trainigsplan eingehalten.


Super! Ich glaube, ich kneife


----------



## talybont (14. August 2006)

Danke für die Blumen!

Das ist ein Foto von 2005. und es ist Sonja (für die Blinden unter uns) 
Diese Treppe durfte gefahren werden!!! Eine kleinere wurde herausgenommen, weil einer die darauffolgende Strasse mit seinem Gesicht ausgemessen hat. Warum? Keine Ahnung, musste aber um die Sanis und ein paar h später auch um einen Rettungswagen drumherum (am Firebike Stand).
Wäre doch was für Ralph, vielleicht bekommen die so ein 8er Team zusammen. Müssten jetzt zwei Solostarter und ein 4er-Team gewesen sein.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## XCRacer (15. August 2006)

Werde jetzt gleich ein Ründchen laufen und *stehe wieder ab 14Uhr für eine MTB- oder auch MTB-Asphalt-Runde zur Verfügung*. Bitte hier übers Forum (Thread oder pm), da ich über MIttag nicht an meinem Rechner bin und keine emails abholen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (15. August 2006)

Da bin ich aber froh, das ich vorhin nicht zuviel getrödelt habe, denn vor wenigen Minuten ging hier ein Gewitter mit starken Regen runter. Gelegenheiten zum Trödeln hätte, bzw. habe ich auf meiner 2,5-stündigen MTB-Tour genug gehabt.

Ich bin über Stadtwald nach Stolberg gefahren und habe mir dort einen Steinbruch angesehen. Ich möchte betonen, das ich keine "Betreten verboten"-Schilder missachtet habe und auch nicht die Wege verlassen habe.

Auf einem den Steinbruch umrundenden Weg lag dann plötzlich eine Schlange vor mir quer auf dem Weg. Noch bevor ich die Kamera auspacken konnte, schlich das 40cm lange und 27,2mm dicke graue Etwas zurück ins Gestrüpp.

Heim ging's dann über Wehebachtalsperre und dem 4-er Weg im Laufenburger Wald.

45km / 557Hm / Bilder


----------



## rpo35 (15. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...schlich das 40cm lange und 27,2mm dicke graue Etwas zurück ins Gestrüpp....


Oder war es doch Ben's verzauberte Sattelstütze ?


----------



## Cheng (16. August 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

kurzer Bericht aus den Bergen:

Regen, Regen, Regen, in 10 Tagen gerade mal 120km und 2500Hm. 

Aber Euch geht es ja wohl auch nicht viel besser. 

Auf eine trockene letzte Woche.!


----------



## kurzer37 (16. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin über Stadtwald nach Stolberg gefahren und habe mir dort einen Steinbruch angesehen. Ich möchte betonen, das ich keine "Betreten verboten"-Schilder missachtet habe und auch nicht die Wege verlassen[/URL]




Ja jetzt hast du mein Werk mal von oben gesehen,der Rundweg ist im Winter top Geil zu fahren. und schön für Bilder.(siehe mein Album)

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (16. August 2006)

Ja richtig! Ich war da oben auf dem Kalkfelsen, wo der Funkmast steht. Man kann wunderschön auf die Prym-Werke schauen. Links und rechts daneben sind noch andere Firmen. Obwohl man eigentlich nur auf Industrie schaut, ist es eine tolle Aussicht.

Heute war RR-Tour durch die Eifel angesagt:
Dürwiß - Schevenhütte - Rennweg - Großhau - Bergstein - Zerkall - Schmidt - Vossenack - Raffelsbrand - Zweifall - Mausbach - Scherpenseel - Dürwiß (2:45h / 77km / 1080Hm)



> in 10 Tagen gerade mal 120km und 2500Hm. Aber Euch geht es ja wohl auch nicht viel besser.


 Äh moment! Die letzten 10 Tage... 390km


----------



## kurzer37 (16. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ja richtig! Ich war da oben auf dem Kalkfelsen, wo der Funkmast steht. Man kann wunderschön auf die Prym-Werke schauen. Links und rechts daneben sind noch andere Firmen. Obwohl man eigentlich nur auf Industrie schaut, ist es eine tolle Aussicht.




Links davon das ist unser Werk die Bleihütte Berzelius Stolberg,übrigens eines der wenigen Werke in Stolberg  mit schwarzen Zahlen und das seit fast zehn Jahren. 

Und die Umweltfreundlichste Hütte der Welt. 

Aber was habe Ich gehört :soll dein Werk nicht verkauft werden?


----------



## XCRacer (16. August 2006)

> Aber was habe Ich gehört :soll dein Werk nicht verkauft werden?


 Ja, es wird verkauft. Hat dieses Jahr seit längeren wieder schwarze Zahlen geschrieben. Also lohnt sich der Verkauf. Also mache dir mal Gedanken wegen deiner Hütte! Das geht auf einmal ganz schnell...


----------



## kurzer37 (16. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, es wird verkauft. Hat dieses Jahr seit längeren wieder schwarze Zahlen geschrieben. Also lohnt sich der Verkauf. Also mache dir mal Gedanken wegen deiner Hütte! Das geht auf einmal ganz schnell...




Dann ist das ganze ja wenigstens nicht so schlimm.Aber wir brauchen keine Angst zu haben wir sind neben Weisweiler eine der größten Müllverbrenner. 
Und wir sind so gut im Geschäft das unsere Amerikanischen Aktionäre die Dollars nur so rollen sehen Und Bush hat ja auch noch nicht den bin Laden gefangen nur den bin Da , bin Weg und bin Einkaufen  der braucht also noch genug Plumbum
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## caspajones (16. August 2006)

Na dann will ich mich hier auch mal verewigen!
und ich lasse mal nen Gruß an den XC Racer hier
Hoffe dass ich bald einen Samstag "frei" bekomme, dann sehen wir uns....


Bis die Tage!



Gruß


Martin


----------



## XCRacer (16. August 2006)

Hab's dir ja schon per mail geschrieben. Einfach diesen Thread im Auge halten, dann bist du immer auf dem laufenden.

Gruß zurück, René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (16. August 2006)

Das Video ist endlich online!
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1046571583555369647&q=omba


----------



## kurzer37 (17. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Das Video ist endlich online!
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1046571583555369647&q=omba




Das hätte ein Handwerker kaum besser hinbekommen .

Immer diese Schreibtischtäter man sollte ihnen das Schrauben verbieten 

gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## HolyBen (17. August 2006)

Genau, aber nachdem mich meine Mitfahrer alkoholisiert hatten, erfreuten sie sich an meiner Notlage anstelle mir zu helfen.

Im nächsten Bootcamp wird die Rache kommen ! 

Ich bin bis zum Wochenende unterwegs, wenn Samstag was geht, kann ich mich erst kurz vorher melden.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## IGGY (17. August 2006)

Ich habe mir mal eben die Videos angeschaut. Da sind ja ein paar geile dabei wie z.B.: die Brückenüberfahrt


----------



## XCRacer (17. August 2006)

Geile Typen = geile Videos


----------



## IGGY (17. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Geile Typen


Ich bin doch garnicht drauf


----------



## XCRacer (18. August 2006)

*Samstag, 13Uhr - Omba-Tour ! - Eintragen ihr Luschen!*


----------



## PacMan (18. August 2006)

Hmm... kann leider nicht. Bin _leider_ im Europapark über's Wochenende.
Viel Spass und keine Pannen wünsch ich euch!


----------



## MTBScout (18. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *Samstag, 13Uhr - Omba-Tour*


*

Also ich könnte auch früher *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (18. August 2006)

Georg kann aber nicht früher. Ich könnte auch ein oder zwei Stündchen früher. Können uns ja schon mal vorher warmfahren.


----------



## HolyBen (18. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Georg kann aber nicht früher. Ich könnte auch ein oder zwei Stündchen früher. Können uns ja schon mal vorher warmfahren.



Würde ich nicht machen René, nachher kriegst Du wieder einen Hungerast.  

Toda la característica, hasta sábado   
Bernd


----------



## MTBScout (18. August 2006)

Ich muss morgen früh erst mal einen neuen Reifen kaufen gehen. Mein Hinterreifen ist heute bei einer kleinen Blausteinseerunde aus dem Leim gegangen. Wenn morgen früher dann höchstens eine Stunde denke [email protected]
Ich brauch ja mind. eine Stunde für die Montage   
Ich melde mich dann hier.

Marcel


----------



## HolyBen (18. August 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Hinterreifen ist heute bei einer kleinen Blausteinseerunde aus dem Leim gegangen. Wenn morgen früher dann höchstens eine Stunde denke [email protected]
> Ich brauch ja mind. eine Stunde für die Montage



Ich kann Dir ja helfen.


----------



## XCRacer (18. August 2006)

Frag doch Bernd! Dann dauert's nur zwei Stunden 

Bernd, la ayuda en la emergencia.


----------



## MTBScout (19. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Frag doch Bernd! Dann dauert's nur zwei Stunden


Hab ich auch ohne Bernd ganz alleine geschaft und das in nur 1,5 Stunden  .
Bin wie ausgeschrieben dann doch erst um 13 Uhr an der Tanke.
M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (19. August 2006)

Omba Tour 19.08.2006

So, der Dreck is jetzt auf dem Weg Richtung Kläranlage. 

Auch wenn ich zwischendurch etwas zurückhing und die Bodenverhältnisse nicht immer optimal waren,  hat es mir heute noch einmal riesig Spaß gemacht. Lob an die Guidos für die vielen schönen Wege   . 

Zum Schluss musste ich ein wenig öfter absteigen dank mangelnder Kondition, doch bis dahin war ich ganz zufrieden mit mir  . 

Ich kann ja schonmal eine kurze Wegbeschreibung geben: am Omerbach die Zivilisation verlassen und dort auch wieder zurück gekehrt.  
Dazwischen viele Bäume, Schlamm und Anstiege (wie immer mehr Anstiege als Abfahrten  ).

Eine aussagekräftigere Wegbeschreibung wird wohl irgendwann folgen, wenn die Suffnasen genug gebölkt haben.  

Apropos bölken: ich muss jetzt weg !  


Grüüße
Bernd


----------



## RS-Hunter (19. August 2006)

Hallöle,

habe nun auch allen Dreck beseitigen können; Dank dem "Zaubermittel" von unserem Marcel konnten XC-Racer und ich uns ein Bild von der super Reinigungskraft machen. Leider konnten die Langzeitwirkungen noch nicht analysiert werden sowie irgendwelche Aussagen über das Verhalten bei Dopingtests gemacht werden. Auf jeden Fall machts schön sauber.  

Leider reicht im Moment die Zeit nicht um weiteres zur heutigen Tour zu schreiben;  

ich muss weg  ; Geburtstagsfeier steht an ...

bis später


----------



## XCRacer (20. August 2006)

Dann vervollständige ich mal die Berichterstattung der gestrigen Omba-Tour:

Wir sind zu fünft in Dürwiß an der Star-Tanke um 13Uhr gestartet. Dabei waren HolyBen, MTB-Scout, RS-Hunter, niki-2 (Dieter) und XCRacer. Das heutige Ziel sollte die Kapelle oberhalb des Stausees bei Obermaubach sein. Nach der Anfahrt über Thönbachweg und Großhau erreichten wir diese auch recht zügig.

Marcels neuste Errungenschaft, ein "Schwalbe Land Cruiser" Reifen (nicht verwant oder verschwägert mit dem gleichnamigen Geländefahrzeug) zeigte sich nach seiner Aussage erstaunlich geländegängig.

Zurück ging es über Kallerbenden durch dem Kalltal bis Zweifallshammer. Der feine Trails hinter dem Brandenburger Tor sowie die Verlängerung des A6 sind endlich wieder frei und wurden von uns mit Freude befahren. Bei Gottfriedskreuz holte uns dann der Regen ein. Schon lange vorher hatten wir schon anhand der Wolkenkulisse das Schlimmste erwartet.

Ausklang fand die Runde, leider ohne Bernd und Dieter, in Onkel Marcels Garten. Wo uns seine Frau und die beiden Möppe uns freudig erwarteten. Der geheimnisvolle Motorradreiniger, von dem Marcel immer wieder sprach, ist tatsächlich ein Wundermittel. Mein Bike glänzt wie neu. Ist allerdings jetzt nicht mehr Größe M, sondern S 

Am Ende standen rund 70km auf dem Tacho. Alle Teilnehmer haben sich wacker geschlagen und tapfer durchgehalten.


----------



## talybont (21. August 2006)

http://212.227.38.137/web/bike-spor...e&sid=12257&imgid=21288&subtopic=22&photonr=5


----------



## XCRacer (21. August 2006)

Wer ist denn der *hess*liche Typ mit der Brille?


----------



## XCRacer (22. August 2006)

*22.08.2006 - Tour mit Tina ab Kirchwald*

In meiner zweiten Urlaubswoche habe ich es endlich mal geschafft, eine heimatferne Tour zu fahren. Zu verdanken habe ich das Tina, denn sie war meine heutige Guideiöse.

Losgefahren sind wir in Kirchwald. Das ist ein Dorf zwischen Mayen und dem Nürburgring. Mehr braucht ihr nicht zu wissen, denn da verirrt man sich so schnell nicht hin. Ich mußte einen engen Wirtschaftweg mit dem Auto befahren, um zu Tina zu finden. Keine Ahnung, ob es eine normale Straße nach dort hin gibt.

Na ja, jedenfalls sind wir am späten Nachmittag gestartet und zuerst in das Nitztal gebraust. Das erste Highlight stand nach einer ätzenden Auffahrt hinter Virneburg vor uns. Eine feinster Trail am Hang mit traumhafter Aussicht Richtung Nürburgring. Der Trail nennt sich 'Bergpfad':







Dann ging es nach Kürrenberg, wo Tina erstmal mit einer Freundin, die vor dem Haus stand, tratschte. Der nächste Trail lauerte hinter Eiterbach auf uns. Freudig tobten sich meine 2.3er Schlappen auf dem Pfad hinunter zur Nette aus.

Der zweitschönste Trail des Tages war der Weg von Hammesmühle nach Nitztal. Lustiges auf und ab mit feinsten Wurzeln bespickt. Zum Schluß eine ruhige Asfaltauffahrt zurück nach Kirchwald, die sich leider nicht vermeiden lies. Zu guter letzt gab es dann noch einen leckeren Kaffee bei Tina und Oliver zu Hause.

Insgesamt waren es rund 42km und 760Hm. Eine tolle Tour mit schönen Panoramen und einer gesunden Mischung aus Forstwegen und Trails.






*Danke Tina! 

*Bilderlink :: GPS-Track auf Anfrage oder bald auf meiner HP.


----------



## Cecil974 (23. August 2006)

War echt ne schöne Tour und wir haben doch sehr viel Spaß gehabt! Immer wieder gerne und das nächste mal komme ich doch mal zu Dir in die Nordeifel.. 

Tina


----------



## RS-Hunter (23. August 2006)

Cecil974 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und das nächste mal komme ich doch mal zu Dir in die Nordeifel...



Ja ne ist klar. Das hören wir jetzt schon zum x.-mal  

Mir scheint ihr habt dann gestern auch noch recht schönes Wetter gehabt.  
Interessant ist auch die Selbstverliebtheit des Fotografen und die gelangweilte Dame im Hintergrund. 

Happy Trails


----------



## Cecil974 (23. August 2006)

Sonntag haben wir eigentlich mal ins Auge gefasst. Und wenns nicht klappt liegts diesmal dann bestimmt nicht an mir  Sei nicht so negativ. Anscheinend kommt René lieber hierher zum  biken  

Gruß Tina


----------



## PacMan (23. August 2006)

Hmm... ja... Sonntag könnte ich auch endlich noch mal Zeit zum Radeln haben.
Nur das Wetter gefällt mir bisher nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (24. August 2006)

Sollte sich eine halbwegs brauchbare Wettersituation einstellen, werde ich zeitig einen Termin machen. Diese Sonntagstour wird max. 60km haben und sollte möglichst viele regionale Highlights enthalten. Wehebachtalsperre und Laufenburg sind damit Pflicht! Da Tina eine Wurzelallergie hat, möchte ich davon nicht zu viele einbauen. Landschaftlich können wir mit der Vulkaneifel so gerade eben mithalten, aber mehr Trails haben wir auf jeden Fall. 

Aber erst kommt der* SAMSTAG! *Hier stehe ich frühstens ab 11Uhr für Ausfahrten nach Ombamanier zur Verfügung!


----------



## HolyBen (24. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte sich eine halbwegs brauchbare Wettersituation einstellen, werde ich zeitig einen Termin machen. Diese Sonntagstour wird max. 60km haben und sollte möglichst viele regionale Highlights enthalten. Wehebachtalsperre und Laufenburg sind damit Pflicht! *Da Tina eine Wurzelallergie hat, möchte ich davon nicht zu viele einbauen.*



Is klar, dass ich eine Wurzelallergie habe, interessiert keinen Einzigen.  

Vielmehr habe ich den Eindruck, dass gerade die "HolyBen-tauglichen Touren" von Wurzeln, Treppen und Abgründen wimmeln.  Aber so ist dass, wer Freunde hat, braucht keine Feinde.


----------



## XCRacer (24. August 2006)

Wie bei jeder Allergie hilft eine Hypersensibilisierung. Dh. eine gleichmäßige Steigerung, mit anfangs geringen, später dann immer höheren Dosen, von traillanstigen Touren mit bewussten und kontrollierten Injektionen von Wurzelwegen, sind erforderlich um...
... DICH ZU HEILEN!!!


----------



## commencal blanc (24. August 2006)

N´abend zusammen,

Sonntag fände ich klasse - dann würde ich mich gerne nochmal anschließen...

Vorrausgesetzt ich überlebe den 80. Geburtstag meins Opas am Vortag  

ciao
Patrick


----------



## Cecil974 (24. August 2006)

Bin ja auch nicht gerade abgeneigt meine Allergie in den Griff zu bekommen


----------



## XCRacer (25. August 2006)

Samstags-Termin: *Omba-Katomba !!!*


----------



## burns68 (25. August 2006)

Hi,

nach langer Auszeit, habe ich wieder mit dem Radfahren angefangen. 

Ich bin früher regelmäßig (bis zu 3x in der Woche) MTB gefahren, wegen Zeitmangels und zweier Bandscheibenvorfällen habe ich das MTB-fahren sein gelassen. Dank meines neuen Hobby's habe ich nun keinerlei Probleme mit meinem Rücken und habe mit vor gut 1 1/5 Monaten wieder ein Hardtail zu gelegt. 

Da ich die "Alte Zeit" sehr vermisse, suche ich eine Gruppe im Raum Eschweiler, Stolberg und Umgebung, die auch noch am liebsten Sonntags fahren geht.

Würde mich über eine Nachricht sehr freuen.

cu


----------



## PacMan (25. August 2006)

Hallo Mr. Burns!  
Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass dein Charakter besser ist, als der deines Avatars! Aber am besten finden wir das einfach mal bei einer gemeinsamen Tour heraus. Also schau doch mal bei folgendem Thread vorbei: MTB Treff Omerbach
Wir fahren zwar meistens Samstags statt Sonntags, aber vielleicht ergibt sich ja doch mal was.
Ciao
  Pascal

*edit*: Da hab ich gerade schon an meinen Verstand gezweifelt, weil ich den Thread gesucht habe, in dem dieses hier gepostet wurde... Da hat wohl ein Moderator mal eben was verschoben!?! Also bitte nicht an meinem Verstand zweifeln, wenn mein obiger Link zu genau dieser Seite führt...


----------



## PacMan (25. August 2006)

Mhhmmm... wenn ihr nicht allzu lange fahren wollt, würde ich morgen evtl. auch mitkommen. Aber natürlich nur, wenn das Wetter meinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird! 
Ich meld mich morgen früh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (25. August 2006)

Nabend,

so'n Schiett; jetzt stehen zwei schöne Touren an und es sieht so aus, als ob ich keine der beiden Touren mitfahren könnte.  

Samsatg habe ich um 11:00 Uhr erst noch einen anderen Termin, bei dem ich aber auch nicht weiss, wann er beendet ist.

Aber interessant ist schon, wer sich alles zur Tour eingetragen hat:
*Dr. Faust*: sieht man sich dieses Bild an, könnte man schon einen halben Omba vermuten. 
Rotwild-Rahmen = XCRacer
Fox-Gabel = Holyben
schwarze Brille = talybont
blaue Schuhe = RS-Hunter
na, ob der sich nicht mal verirrt hat.  

*Fuentes*: wäre ja sehr gespannt, welche Nase dahinter steckt, wenn er sich denn blicken lassen würde ...  


Sonntag sieht leider auch schlecht bei mir aus und das obwohl sich Mrs. Kolombo angemeldet hat. Da habe ich auch noch vor zwei Tagen so groß getönt.  

Aber das große Event, die Herausforderung von Henrotte jun. zum "Bobby Car Rennen" in Mützenich steht schon seid langem fest und ich habe mir gestern extra einen heißen Renner zugelegt.  

mal sehen was wird. Bin mal auf Eure Stories gespannt.

Cu


----------



## PacMan (25. August 2006)

Da hab ich gerade schon an meinen Verstand gezweifelt, weil ich den Thread von burns68 gesucht habe... Da hat wohl ein Moderator mal eben was verschoben!?! Also bitte nicht an meinem Verstand zweifeln, wenn mein obiger Link zu genau dieser Seite führt...


----------



## rpo35 (25. August 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> ...Also bitte nicht an meinem Verstand zweifeln, wenn mein obiger Link zu genau dieser Seite führt...


Hab' ich doch gewußt, dass du "einen neben dir laufen" hast


----------



## XCRacer (25. August 2006)

> Samsatg habe ich um 11:00 Uhr erst noch einen anderen Termin, bei dem ich aber auch nicht weiss, wann er beendet ist.


Falls es dir helfen würde, die Tour eine Stunde oder zwei nach hinten zu verschieben, da bin ich aufgeschlossen.


----------



## RS-Hunter (26. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Falls es dir helfen würde, die Tour eine Stunde oder zwei nach hinten zu verschieben, da bin ich aufgeschlossen.



Danke René, aber ich kann leider den Zeitaufwand für die Inspektion und Reparatur vom Corsa nicht abschätzen; von daher startet mal lieber direkt; bevor wir einen späteren Termin ausmachen, den ich auch nicht wahrnehmen kann.   

Trotzdem viel Spass ...


----------



## MTBScout (26. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Samstags-Termin: *Omba-Katomba !!!*


Super  , Medico Fuentes fährt mit. Ideale Gelegenheit der Kondition etwas auf die Sprünge zu helfen . Und außgerechnet heute fähre Bernd nicht mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (26. August 2006)

Ja so ein Zufall


----------



## HolyBen (26. August 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Super  , Medico Fuentes fährt mit. Ideale Gelegenheit der Kondition etwas auf die Sprünge zu helfen . *Und außgerechnet heute fähre Bernd nicht mit*



Wer sagt denn das ? Ich wollte nur abwarten, wie das Wetter wird.
Wenn es so bleibt, dann bin ich um 11.00 Uhr an der Tanke.


----------



## PacMan (26. August 2006)

Ich komme nicht mit. Hab heute zuviel vor.
Falls ihr nach der Tour Langeweile habt, dann kommt zur Kinzweiler Burg. Dort findet das Castlemania Festival statt mit vielen kleinen aber feinen Rock-Bands. Besonders zu empfehlen: die Headliner Organic!
Karten kosten an der Abendkasse 7. Weitere Infos hier.
Viel Spass auf der Tour!


----------



## mcmarki (26. August 2006)

Da bin ich wieder - oh weh was ist das für ein bescheidenes Wetter?

Wie schaut es morgen Mittag aus? Interesse zu fahren?

Die ganze nächste Woche habe ich noch Urlaub, vielleicht findet sich ja jemand der mir Gesellschaft leistet? 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Cheng (26. August 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> Da bin ich wieder - oh weh was ist das für ein bescheidenes Wetter?



Ich bin auch wieder daheim, das Wetter kenn ich aber leider schon länger! 



			
				mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schaut es morgen Mittag aus? Interesse zu fahren?



Habe auch daran gedacht, mal sehen wie es morgen aussieht, vielleicht macht René ja noch einen Termin mit Frau Columbo !


----------



## mcmarki (26. August 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch wieder daheim, das Wetter kenn ich aber leider schon länger! !



Das tut mir leid das das Wetter nicht so prächtig war - hast Du denn wenigstens ein bisschen fahren können?





			
				Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auch daran gedacht, mal sehen wie es morgen aussieht, vielleicht macht René ja noch einen Termin mit Frau Columbo !



ich denke bei mir wird es wohl eher nachmittag werden - so gegen 14.30 h


----------



## PacMan (26. August 2006)

Willkommen zurück an die beiden Urlauber!
Ich bin gerade sogar auch noch 'ne ganz kurze Runde gefahren. Quasi einmal um den Block (ca. 10km) um mal zu sehen, ob das Rad noch fährt. Und wie es fährt!
Also ich möchte morgen auf jeden Fall fahren! Uhrzeit ist mir relativ egal. Hauptsache Trails, Trails, Trails...


----------



## HolyBen (26. August 2006)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen an die Ex-Urlauber !

Unsere (Marcel, René und ich) heutige Tour ging an die Grenzen unserer Leistungsfähigkeit und dauerte knapp 6 Stunden. Nähere Einzelheiten möchte ich nicht nennen.

Wenn es mir morgen möglich ist, würde ich auch an einer lockeren Runde teilnehmen.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## XCRacer (26. August 2006)

Ich versuche, die heutige EXTREM-Tour in Bilder und Worte zu fassen:

Nach der Abfahrt an der Star-Tanke um 11Uhr beschlossen wir, die geliebte Eifel auf eine etwas andere Linie anzufahren. Kurz die Eschweiler Kippe umrundet und dann über die neue Indebenden bei Weisweiler zum Windpark Halde Nierchen.







Hier wurde eine Abfahrt gesucht und auch gefunden. Es sind leider nur 33% der Teilnehmer den Trail komplett gefahren.






Es ging weiter über diverse Pfade durch den Erbsbusch, bis wir nach langer Fahrt an der Laufenburg, doch sehr erschöpft und auch sehr durstig, eintrudelten.

Hier haben wir kurz Rast gemacht:





Schon bald *räusper* ging es weiter durch den Laufenburger Wald, sowie den Gressenicher Wald. Wirklich hart an der Grenze unserer Möglichkeiten, beschlossen wir über Eschweiler Stadtwald, Hohenstein zu Bernds Hacienda zu radeln.

Dort ließen wir den Bike-Tag nach mehr als sechs Stunden gemeinsam mit leckeren Schnittchen und Schnitzelchen von Seniorita Fuentes ausklingen.

Bilderlink

Nachtrag: Die morgige Tour wird, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, am Nachmittag statt finden. Gegen Mittag werde ich posten, wann es losgeht.


----------



## RS-Hunter (27. August 2006)

hallo Jungs, hallo Urlauber,

das schien mir ja heute eine richtige harte Tour gewesen zu sein.  

Bin dann doch noch heute Nachmittag eine Runde, die Referenzrunde, gefahren. Musste unbedingt mir nochmal die Beine vertreten:
48,71 km; 1:35:53 h; AVS 30,52 km/h  

Haben dann heute abend die Rückkehr von Thorsten und Jutta  gefeiert.   

wünsche euch morgen, ääääh heute viel Spass.

Cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (27. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ....Es sind leider nur 33% der Teilnehmer den Trail komplett gefahren ...



Ihr L U S C H E N ...


----------



## talybont (27. August 2006)

wenn er heute nicht allzu spät losgeht und die Tour keine 5h dauert, bin ich dabei. Muss ja noch essen und knapp 3h zurück nach Mannheim fahren!

mfg,
Armin


----------



## PacMan (27. August 2006)

Guten Morgen!
Bin gerade vom Rock-Festival zurückgekehrt und bin froh zu hören, dass die Tour morgen - ähh heute - nicht allzu früh losgehen soll!
Falls ich mich bis 2 Stunden vor Tourbeginn nicht hier im Forum gemeldet habe, sollte mich jemand wachklingeln!


----------



## MTBScout (27. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich versuche, die heutige EXTREM-Tour in Bilder und Worte zu fassen...


Ich würde ja gerne die Tourdaten zur Verfügung stellen, aber irgendwie sind die Daten nicht richtig erfast worden , scheiß Technik!
Aber ich schätze mal: 6 Stunden Fahrt bei einem geschätzten Schnitt von sagen wir mal 17 km/h...*rechne*... da müssen schon gute 100km zusammen gekommen sein...

es grüßt Boron von Münchhausen


----------



## MTBScout (27. August 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr L U S C H E N ...


Nix Luschen, nachdem der Guido die Grätsche gemacht hat haben ich und Bernd diesen nur nicht mit einer perfekten Abfahrt inkl. Drops bloß stellen wollen.


----------



## XCRacer (27. August 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Haben dann heute abend die Rückkehr von Thorsten und Jutta  gefeiert.


Erschreckend! Ihr Ur-Ombas habt wirklich nur Saufen im Kopf!

Ich telefoniere gleich mit Tina, dann kann ich genaueres zur Startzeit sagen. Die wird allerdings nicht vor 14Uhr sein. Eher später.

Wenn das Wetter nicht deutlich schlechter wird, werde ich so oder so fahren. Im Moment ist es sehr wechselhaft, aber im Durchschnitt eher schön.


----------



## PacMan (27. August 2006)

Guten Morgen (schon wieder)!
Ich geh' dann mal frühstücken. Bis später!


----------



## XCRacer (27. August 2006)

tina kann nicht vor 15uhr in mayen wegfahren. dh. wir würden erst gegen 16.30uhr auf dem rad sitzen. das ist mir und ich denke euch auch zu spät.

also schlage ich vor, wir teffen und um 14uhr an der star-tanke in dürwiß und um 14.20uhr am omerbach.

wenn das zu knapp ist, bitte posten. bin jetzt mal flott was essen.


----------



## Cheng (27. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> also schlage ich vor, wir teffen und um 14uhr an der star-tanke in dürwiß und um 14.20uhr am omerbach.
> 
> wenn das zu knapp ist, bitte posten. bin jetzt mal flott was essen.



Da ich heute morgen doch länger aufgehalten wurde als gedacht muss ich für heute leider passen, es sind noch einige Sachen für den morgigen 1. Arbeitstag vorzubereiten. Ich hoffe diese Woche zu einer Feierabendrunde laden zu dürfen!

@XCRacer: ein zünftiger Austrian-Urlaub muss doch schliesslich ordentlich mit Speck, Würstl, Käse, Verhackert, Bier und Obstler abgeschlossen werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (27. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> also schlage ich vor, wir teffen und um 14uhr an der star-tanke in dürwiß und um *14.20uhr am omerbach*.


Passt mir gut! Bleibt nur noch die Frage: Mit oder ohne Schutzbleche?  
Markus wollte ja heute auch fahren. Wird er auch - mit einem Bekannten - aber erst ab ca. 15:00 Uhr in Hastenrath. Wir könnten ja überlegen, die Runde so zu beginnen, dass die dann noch zu uns aufschliessen können...


----------



## XCRacer (27. August 2006)

15Uhr Hastentath, die beiden können wir unterwegs aufsammeln. Weißt du wo in H'rath?

OHNE SCHUTZBLECHE, IHR MEMMEN !!!


----------



## commencal blanc (27. August 2006)

Bonjour,
da bin ich ja gerade noch rechtzeitig ins forum gesprungen....
bin zwar noch etwas verkatert und schlaftrunken, will aber gleich auf jeden Fall noch ein ründchen drehen....

Also 15:00 UHr Hastenrath?


----------



## XCRacer (27. August 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:
			
		

> Also 15:00 UHr Hastenrath?


Ja, nur wo in Hastenrath 

Ich muß jetzt los.


----------



## commencal blanc (27. August 2006)

ja wie los, wir haben doch erst viertel vor zwei?

Ja sag was... ich kann in ner halben stunde da sein...


----------



## commencal blanc (27. August 2006)

aha - 14:20 an der Eifelstraße... dann komm ich dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (27. August 2006)

Um 14:20 Uhr am Omerbach, um 14:45 am Parkplatz Jägerspfad (Stadtwald) um Markus einzusammeln und um 15 Uhr wieder irgendwo in Hastenrath.
Alles klar!?!


----------



## commencal blanc (27. August 2006)

pac man. jutta. also eifelstraße eingang omerbach.... beeil mich


----------



## commencal blanc (27. August 2006)

Moin Moin,
war doch insgesamt eine Super Tour -sehr alternativer Start, "kleiner" Regenschauer, aber lustige Trails und eine lustig gemischte Truppe.  

Rad ist geduscht, ich auch, jetzt gibt´s essen!!!! 

Schönen Sonntag noch und auf bald!

Patrick


Tourdaten bei mir:
60,09km, 19,60 AVS, 3:03:51 Fahrtzeit, 50,1 Max


----------



## XCRacer (27. August 2006)

Der Bericht zur heutigen Tour erfolgt aus gegebenen Anlaß in chronologischer Folge:

1400 Treffpunkt 1, Star-Tanke, Dürwiß
Bernd und René fahren gemeinsam zum Omerbach. Denn hier ist um...

1420 Treffpunkt 2, Eifelstraße, Herrenfeldchen, Eschweiler
Pascal und Patrick stoßen hinzu und radeln zum Stadtwald, denn hier ist um...

1445 Treffpunk 3, [P]Jägersfahrt, Eschweiler Stadtwald
Markus schließt sich an. Die Gruppe radelt nach einer Schleife durch den örtlich Forst zum nächsten Meeting-Point um...

1515 Treffpunkt 4, Hastenrath
Daniel wird aufgelesen. Hier wird dann noch Mario telefonisch kontaktiert und ihm zum Treff gewiesen.

1545 Treffpunkt 5, Schönthal zwischen Schev'hütt' und Langerwehe
Nun ist die Gruppe mit Mario komplett.

Also machen sich die sechs auf die Stollen um die Wehebachtalsperre zu umrunden.

1630 O-Ton Bernd: "Ich muß um fünf zu Hause sein, sonst gibt's was mit dem Nudelholz."
Ja Schaaade! Da sind wir ja wieder zwei weniger, denn Pascal hat ihm bis Eschweiler begleitet.

Der Rest fährt über Thönbachweg nach Großhau, um dann scharf rechts in das Wehetal zu stürzen. Nach ein paar Fortsautobahnen und zwei rutschigen Trails (Sturz Patrick und Daniel) erreichen wir unter Donnergrollen die Schutzhütte Gottfriedskreuz. Hier kuscheln wir mit einigen Spaziergängern und warten das heftige Gewitter ab.

Heim jetzt! Pitsche nass, danke Seeenplatten auf den Wegen, löst sich die Gruppe im Bereich Omerbach wieder auf.

1830 Rene ist nach 2:56h FAHRZEIT / 53km / 784Hm wieder zu Hause!
Also ähnlich wie gestern. Wenig geradelt, viel pausiert, aber heute leider ohne Getränke. 

Ansonsten hat es wieder Spaß gemacht


----------



## mcmarki (27. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Schaaade! Da sind wir ja wieder einer weniger!





Aber vergiß nicht den guten Pascal - der hat doch noch den Bernd nach Hause geguided, damit er sich nicht verfährt


----------



## XCRacer (27. August 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> Aber vergiß nicht den guten Pascal - der hat doch noch den Bernd nach Hause geguided, damit er sich nicht verfährt


Oh ja! Wird sofort korrigiert!


----------



## commencal blanc (27. August 2006)

Treffpunkt 5 war 15: 45 *klugscheiß*


----------



## XCRacer (27. August 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:
			
		

> Treffpunkt 5 war 15: 45 *klugscheiß*


Jo ändere ich! Da soll einer den Überblick behalten


----------



## HolyBen (27. August 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> Aber vergiß nicht den guten Pascal - der hat doch noch den Bernd nach Hause geguided, damit er sich nicht verfährt



WAS ???  

Ich hab den Kleinen selbstlos nach Hause gebracht und unterwegs noch auf ein lecker Eis eingeladen !


----------



## XCRacer (27. August 2006)

Eis eingeladen... so nennt man das heute!

Nettes Benutzerbild! Passt zu dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (27. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Nettes Benutzerbild! Passt zu dir



Hab auch was für Dich, passend zum Benutzertitel:


----------



## burns68 (27. August 2006)

Hi Ihr,

klingt ja verdammt witzig, euere Runde.

Ich werde wohl am nächsten Samstag das Klettertraining ausfallen lassen, um euch mal näher kennen zu lernen. Wie gesagt ich bin schon lange nicht mehr ordentlich MTB gefahre und hoffe Ihr nehmt ein wenig Rücksicht auf einen "alten Mann"!!!

Freue mich jetzt schon alte Bekannte wieder zu sehen! 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## mcmarki (27. August 2006)

Ich freu´mich auch schon riesig Olli - wie in alten Zeiten


----------



## burns68 (27. August 2006)

Wie in alten Zeiten!

Bin mal gespannt, ob ich mit euch noch mit halten kann!!!


----------



## PacMan (28. August 2006)

burns68 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Rad schläft bei mir im Schlafzimmer, und Deins???


Meins natürlich auch! 

Jaaahhh, ob Bernd nun mich nach Hause gebracht habe, oder ich ihm den Weg zeigte... das wird wohl niemand mehr mit Sicherheit klären können. Fakt ist: das Eis war lecker, aber teuer erkauft. Denn ohne Eis hätten wir es noch trocken nach Hause geschafft. So wurden wir in Bergrath ebenfalls von Gewitter heimgesucht.


----------



## tail-light (28. August 2006)

Wer weiß etwas über die Eifelhöhen-Mountainbike-Tour am 4.11.06 in Einruhr. In der Ausschreibung steht nur anspruchsvoll...??? Anspruchsvoll in Sachen Kondition und/oder Fahrtechnik?


----------



## kurzer37 (28. August 2006)

Hallo
weiß zwar nichts über Einruhr bin aber auch aus Stolberg und fahre auch ein Bergamont man könnte sich ja mal treffen.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## burns68 (29. August 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> Ich freu´mich auch schon riesig Olli - wie in alten Zeiten



Habe heute mit meinen Kletterkammeraden gesprochen und werde mich wohl mit euch mal zum schnuppern treffen.

Gruß Olli


----------



## XCRacer (29. August 2006)

tail-light schrieb:
			
		

> Wer weiß etwas über die Eifelhöhen-Mountainbike-Tour am 4.11.06 in Einruhr. In der Ausschreibung steht nur anspruchsvoll...??? Anspruchsvoll in Sachen Kondition und/oder Fahrtechnik?


Bin vor ein paar Jahren mal mitgefahren. Es gab zwei Gruppen mit unterschiedlichen konditionellen und fahrtechnischen Anspruch. Die "sportliche Gruppe" fährt eine kurze (ca.45km) aber in Sachen Höhenmeter (ca.900Hm) und Technik anspruchsvolle Strecke. Die "Tourengruppe" lässt es etwas ruhiger angehen. Damals konnte man sich unterwegs entscheiden, für welche Runde man sich befähigt fühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (29. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bin vor ein paar Jahren mal mitgefahren...


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=916372&postcount=208

*Was anderes: Habe ich da vorhin einen gewissen M. aus D. heimlich am B-See trainieren sehen?!?*


----------



## Cheng (29. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=916372&postcount=208
> 
> *Was anderes: Habe ich da vorhin einen gewissen M. aus D. heimlich am B-See trainieren sehen?!?*



Also ich war es sicher nicht, sind ja auch nicht meine Initialen,

Marcel aus Dürwiss am Blausteinsee? Der WP beginnt doch erst im November!


----------



## Xxmurax (30. August 2006)

uuuuaaaahh... so melde mich aus den unendlichen weiten des verschollenseins zurück. hmm, mal sehen, scheint als würde es demnächst ein revival mit alten bekannten geben... der olli.
diesen samstag bin ich mal nicht unterwegs, werde also mitfahren wollen, vorausgesetzt, das wetter spielt mit.
gute nacht!


----------



## tail-light (30. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bin vor ein paar Jahren mal mitgefahren. Es gab zwei Gruppen mit unterschiedlichen konditionellen und fahrtechnischen Anspruch. Die "sportliche Gruppe" fährt eine kurze (ca.45km) aber in Sachen Höhenmeter (ca.900Hm) und Technik anspruchsvolle Strecke. Die "Tourengruppe" lässt es etwas ruhiger angehen. Damals konnte man sich unterwegs entscheiden, für welche Runde man sich befähigt fühlt.





@ XCRacer: vielen Dank für deine Info. Laufe vieleicht doch besser wieder die 16,5 km und versuche es nächstes Jahr.

@ kurzer37: Muss erst meinen großen Bruder um Erlaubnis fragen, der ist aber z.Zt. mit den Mausbachern beim Alpcross!!!!

Gruß tail-light


----------



## kurzer37 (30. August 2006)

Hallo zusamen
habe eine Frage: welche Reifen fahrt ihr und warum?
Habe hinten einen neuen Nobby Nic und der rollt wie Mist man tritt sich einen Wolf , vorne ist noch der Michellin XCR Mud.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## mcmarki (30. August 2006)

@kurzer37 -
ich fahre den nobby nic auch - bin aber mit seinen rolleingeschaften, gerade im gelände sehr zufrieden  - nur habe ich mir mit den dingern innerhalb von kurzer zeit 3 plattfüsse gefahren - vielleicht liegt das aber auch an mir  

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (30. August 2006)

Im trockenen NN-RR, im nassen NN-NN, und im Matsch NN2,1-NN1,8. Alles mit Latex und 1,9bar!


----------



## kurzer37 (30. August 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Im trockenen NN-RR, im nassen NN-NN, und im Matsch NN2,1-NN1,8. Alles mit Latex und 1,9bar!




@Iggy 
was bedeuten die ganzen Abkürzungen? 
Fahre in der Hauptsache WAB und Strasse mit wenig Trailanteil. 

Gruß
Kurzer37

Der sich den Wolf tanzt.


----------



## HolyBen (30. August 2006)

NN = Nobby Nic
RR = Racing Ralph

Die Zahlen dahinter geben die Breite an.

Latex bedeutet, er fährt in Latexkleidung


----------



## XCRacer (30. August 2006)

Iggy das Latexluder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kannst mit in unsere nächstes Boot-Camp. Darfst auch bei Bernd im Darkroom nächtigen


----------



## IGGY (30. August 2006)

Jo genau! Hier meine neue Wäsche. Geil was?
Kann man nach der Matschschlacht einfach abspritzen 




@kurzer37  HolyBen hat es richtig erklärt. Was ich so alles fahre weist du ja!


----------



## burns68 (31. August 2006)

Hi,

um es kurz zu machen. Jährlich treffen sich, beim uns im Unternehmen, ein paar Fahrradbegeisterte zu einer s.g. "Tour de Eifel". Diese sollte am 23. September stattfinden, nun ist unser Tourguide (M. Kell) leider erkrankt und wird wohl die Tour nicht führen können. 

Nun meine Frage, wäre jemand von euch bereit eine Gruppe von ca. 10-15 Männer durch die schöne Eifel zu führen. Streckenlänge bis 40km, die Strecke sollte nicht ganz so anstrengend sein.

Gruß Olli


----------



## RS-Hunter (31. August 2006)

Hallo Jungs,

für die ganz Spontanen, heute eine FAT (*F*eier*A*bend*T*our)

Falls erforderlich, könnte der Starttermin auch noch etwas nach hinten geschoben werden, aber nicht zu spät, sonst müssen wir schon die Mirage einpacken.

Also hopp hopp


----------



## kurzer37 (31. August 2006)

burns68 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun meine Frage, wäre jemand von euch bereit eine Gruppe von ca. 10-15 Männer durch die schöne Eifel zu führen. Streckenlänge bis 40km, die Strecke sollte nicht ganz so anstrengend sein.
> 
> Gruß Olli




Das wäre was für XC oder für RS die kennen jeden Strauch und jeden Baum. 
Oder ihr nehmt Pacman oder Holyben dann könnt ihr eine Surviavaltour machen .

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (31. August 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> für die ganz Spontanen, heute eine FAT (*F*eier*A*bend*T*our)


Habe mich eingetragen.

Grüüüße XCR


----------



## HolyBen (31. August 2006)

Dann trainiert mal schön.

Ich bin heute einfach zu faul und mittel/mittel schreckt mich ab.   


LazyBen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (31. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mich eingetragen.




super, muss start aber auf 18:30 Uhr verschieben ... bis gleich


----------



## XCRacer (31. August 2006)

Keine Problem. Bis geleisch

Bernd! Fahr mit du Memme!


----------



## tail-light (31. August 2006)

Viele Grüße von den Mausbachern!!! Regen, kalt, halten durch. Haben gestern das Rabbijoch erfolgreich bezwungen.

Gruß tail-light
------------------------------------------------------------------
FRAUEN HABEN DIE BESSERE AUSDAUER!!!!!!


----------



## HolyBen (31. August 2006)

Vor ca . einem Jahr hatte ich ein traumatisches MTB Erlebnis.  

Es endete mit einer Bahnfahrt und die Mitfahrer hießen XCRacer und RS-Hunter !  

Nene, Spaß beiseite: ich bin etwas kaputt und fahrt mal ruhig ohne ständig auf jemanden warten zu müssen.  

Viel Spaß und findet schöne Trails.

Bernd


----------



## ac-aachen (31. August 2006)

Hallo,

wollte mal nachfrahen ob Ihr kommenden Sonntag mit dem MTB eine Runde dreht und wenn wann?

MfG

Andreas

PS: haben uns letzten Sonntag an der Eisdiele am Herrenfeldchen getroffen


----------



## PacMan (31. August 2006)

Hallo Andreas!
Wir werden wahrscheinlich eher am Samstag fahren. Letzter Sonntag war quasi 'ne Ausnahme! 
Aber behalte einfach mal diesen Thread und das LMB (Last Minute Biking) im Auge. Ein Termin wird bestimmt bald vereinbart.

@all:
Schade, dass ich eben nicht mehr hier reingeguckt habe. Ich habe mich nämlich nach Feierabend extrem spontan entschieden, auch eine Runde zu fahren. Bin auch so gegen. 18:30 Uhr losgefahren! Hab sogar noch bei Bernd angerufen, weil ich eh in seine Richtung fahren wollte. Aber er hatte ja sein Handy ausgeschaltet, damit wir ihn bloß nicht zum mitfahren überreden können! 
Jedenfalls bin ich dann über meinen Heim-Trail am Hohenstein nach Aachener Land gefahren. Dann durch den Würselener Wald an der Gas-Pump-Station vorbei. Kurz den Truppenübungsplatz angekratzt und durch die Hinterhöfe von Stolberg durch. Über den Burg-Hof zum Sendemast und durch den Stadtwald zurück. Immerhin 27,5km bei ca. 19km/h.


----------



## XCRacer (31. August 2006)

Neulich im Wald...

Georg und ich sind ja, wie angekündigt, vorhin eine FAT gefahren. Leider hat ein böser Ast gleich nach dem Start meinem feinen Roti das Schaltwerk abgerissen. 







So mußten wir dan zwei Kilometer zurück (ich joggend) und ich den fahrbaren Untersatz wechseln. Sind dann über Nierchen, Kammerbusch, Erbsbusch, Laufenburger Wald, Heistern, Bovenberger Wald und Nothberg im zügigen Tempo 38km geradelt. War ganz lustig, da ich auf dem Ersatzrad Semislicks hatte


----------



## HolyBen (31. August 2006)

Dann kannst Du ja jetzt ein vernünftiges Schaltwerk kaufen.  

Ich kann das X.0 nur empfehlen (Carbon).


----------



## XCRacer (31. August 2006)

Wieso kaufen? Dein Rad steht doch im Schuppen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (31. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso kaufen? Dein Rad steht doch im Schuppen, oder?



Ähhh, bin mal kurz weg .......


----------



## XCRacer (31. August 2006)

Braucht einer was von H&S ? Komme mit dem X.9 - Schaltwerk nicht Ã¼ber die 50â¬ Schwelle


----------



## Cheng (31. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Braucht einer was von H&S ? Komme mit dem X.9 - Schaltwerk nicht Ã¼ber die 50â¬ Schwelle



Hast ne Mail!

Wie sieht es am Samstag aus, habe leider Notdienst, aber ab 14Uhr kÃ¶nnte ich!


----------



## PacMan (31. August 2006)

Immer diese blöden Äste im Wald! Da könnte ja wohl mal einer aufräumen!

René: Ich hätte gerne ein paar Maxim Caramel-Schokoglasur Riegel
Teilt sich die jemand mit mir, oder muss ich die alle alleine essen?  Würde alternativ auch auf Geschmacksrichtung Banane umsteigen.
Und noch ein Paar Rush Überschuhe in Größe XL (43-45)


----------



## XCRacer (31. August 2006)

Wir liegen jetzt bei *169,19 plus Versand!* *Ab 180,- ist Versandkostenfrei!*
Ich nehme noch bis morgen abend Bestellungen entgegen.

Samstag laufe ich um 16Uhr im Stadtwald den 5km Volkslauf vom MC Eschweiler.
Könnte mir schon vorstellen, vorher ein bis zwei Stündchen zu radeln...


----------



## PacMan (31. August 2006)

Wir können ja die Tour so legen, dass wir um 16:00 am Start zum Volkslauf sind. Dann läufst du schnell - wir feuern dich an - und anschliessend fahren wir nach Hause und lassen den Tag Omba-typisch ausklingen. (Völlig unzugehörige Randnotiz: Hab noch 'nen halben Kasten Becks Gold zuhause...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (31. August 2006)

@Xc Racer

Du kannst einfach nicht genug bekommen.
Vor nem 5km Lauf noch was Radeln... das würde ich nicht bringen...
und mich hällt man bei mir schon für sportverrückt


----------



## Cheng (31. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ..... vorher ein bis zwei Stündchen zu radeln...



das würde mir schon reichen! 

Die Idee von Pascal ist nicht schlecht, ich könnte sicher auch schon um 13:30Uhr, wenn kein Einsatz ist!


----------



## ac-aachen (31. August 2006)

PacMan, 

danke für die Infos, habe mal Deien Fotos unter Deinem Profiel angeschaut.....  Top Fotos!!! 

Werde mich auf dem Laufenden halten!!!

See you on the road

MfG Andreas


----------



## XCRacer (1. September 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können ja die Tour so legen, dass wir um 16:00 am Start zum Volkslauf sind. Dann läufst du schnell - wir feuern dich an - und anschliessend fahren wir nach Hause und lassen den Tag Omba-typisch ausklingen. (Völlig unzugehörige Randnotiz: Hab noch 'nen halben Kasten Becks Gold zuhause...)


So ähnlich habe ich mir das auch gedacht.


----------



## XCRacer (1. September 2006)

An die Powerbar Riegelbesteller Bernd, Markus und mich selbst.
Bisher sind folgende Geschmacksrichtungen gewünscht worden:
Caffinated Raspberry & Cream
cookies&Cream
Schoko

Falls wir untereinander mischen wollen, stehe ich dem offen.

Pascal! Bestehst du auf deine "Maxim Caramel-Schokoglasur Riegel" ? :kotz:

Falls du auf Powerbar umschwenken würdest, könntest du eventuell mitmischen 

*Was ist jetzt mit morgen?* 14Uhr am Chez-Toto? Ich möchte spätestens um 15:30Uhr am Waldstadion sein. Um 16Uhr erledige ich meinen Job und kann mich 20min später wieder aufs Rad schwingen und mit euch weiter fahren.

Ich glaube, die haben auch eine Börger-Bude


----------



## burns68 (1. September 2006)

Hi,

ich bin dabei!

Olli


----------



## Cheng (1. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> An die Powerbar Riegelbesteller Bernd, Markus und mich selbst.
> Bisher sind folgende Geschmacksrichtungen gewünscht worden:
> Caffinated Raspberry & Cream
> cookies&Cream
> ...


An Powerbar würde ich mich auch beteiligen wenn noch Platz ist!



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *Was ist jetzt mit morgen?* 14Uhr am Chez-Toto? Ich möchte spätestens um 15:30Uhr am Waldstadion sein. Um 16Uhr erledige ich meinen Job und kann mich 20min später wieder aufs Rad schwingen und mit euch weiter fahren.
> 
> Ich glaube, die haben auch eine Börger-Bude


Ich könnte auch ab 13:30Uhr!


----------



## XCRacer (1. September 2006)

Platz ist in der kleinsten Kiste. 
Wir können ja auch 3 Kisten zu viert teilen(?)
Reden morgen bei der Tour mal drüber

13:30Uhr ist für mich auch OK. Mach du mal 'nen Termin!


----------



## HolyBen (1. September 2006)

Ich kann auch ab 13.30 Uhr.

Ich mische auch Riegel.

Je nach Strecke möchte ich mein hartes Teil ausführen. Was ist so geplant ?


----------



## XCRacer (1. September 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ...möchte ich mein hartes Teil ausführen.


Du pöser Pube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (1. September 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich mische auch Riegel...



  ich will auch mischen


----------



## Cheng (1. September 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> ich will auch mischen



Termin zum mischen!


----------



## PacMan (1. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Caffinated Raspberry & Cream


Na wirklich lecker klingt das ja nicht! Aber von den anderen Sorten (Schoko, Cookies & Cream) würde ich mal welche probieren. Also bestell' mir davon ein paar - je nachdem, was besser zur Bestellung passt. Beim Mischen bin ich auch dabei!  

Freu mich auf morgen! Abfahrtszeit ist relativ egal!

@Bernd: ein hartes Bike für harte Trails!


----------



## XCRacer (1. September 2006)

Habe mich eingetragen. Komme auch mit meinem harten Teil einge... äh angefahren.


----------



## RS-Hunter (1. September 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Termin zum mischen!



 kann leider morgen nachmittag nicht, muss auf großmutters 60er geburtstagskuchenfeier


----------



## HolyBen (1. September 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> kann leider morgen nachmittag nicht, muss auf großmutters 60er geburtstagskuchenfeier



Dann stell was Kuchen für uns beiseite.


----------



## RS-Hunter (1. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Komme auch mit meinem harten Teil ...



tztztztztz ... aber ohne Schaltwerk geht's eh nicht anders


----------



## Cheng (1. September 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> kann leider morgen nachmittag nicht, muss auf großmutters 60er geburtstagskuchenfeier





> Dann stell was Kuchen für uns beiseite.



Keine Angst Jungs, ich kenne die Adresse!


----------



## RS-Hunter (1. September 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Angst Jungs, ich kenne die Adresse!



dann müsst ihr aber zeitig sein, sonst is' alles wech ... tell zieht die schneise ins kuchenbuffet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (1. September 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> dann müsst ihr aber zeitig sein, sonst is' alles wech ... tell zieht die schneise ins kuchenbuffet



Stimmt, ich glaube ich backe selber!


----------



## HolyBen (1. September 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, ich glaube ich backe selber!



Mach das, wir sollten unser Image bessern und wieder zum Kaffee und Kuchen Thread werden, viele meinen sonst, wir würden gerne Alkohol trinken.


----------



## IGGY (2. September 2006)

Nehmt auch die mit den roten Punkten. Die sind lecker


----------



## mcmarki (2. September 2006)

Moin zusammen,

besteht vielleicht Interesse gleich vorab ein "Aufwärmründchen" zu drehen? so gegen 12.00 h?

Bis Gleich 

Markus


----------



## PacMan (2. September 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> besteht vielleicht Interesse gleich vorab ein "Aufwärmründchen" zu drehen? so gegen 12.00 h?


Nee, da bin ich noch nicht ganz wach! Aber kannst ja um 13:30 hier vorbei kommen und mich zum Treffpunkt am Omerbach guiden!


----------



## mcmarki (2. September 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, da bin ich noch nicht ganz wach! Aber kannst ja um 13:30 hier vorbei kommen und mich zum Treffpunkt am Omerbach guiden!



Schlafmütze ! 
aber für das persönliche guiden ist doch der Onkel Bernd mit dem lecker Eis zuständig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (2. September 2006)

Ja, stimmt eigentlich!
Aber ich bin noch jung und will mich nicht so fest binden, sondern lieber mal was neues ausprobieren... 
Also, kommst du hier vorbei oder nicht?


----------



## mcmarki (2. September 2006)

was Neues?? Na wenn das der Bernd liest...

Gut, gut komme ich dich eben abholen.


----------



## HolyBen (2. September 2006)

So sind die jungen Dinger .......


----------



## PacMan (2. September 2006)

Ah, wie geil! "Triple X" alias "Xxmurax" fährt auch mit!
Na das wird ja richtig voll heute!
Ich stell schon mal die Erfrischungsgetränke kalt. Na denn bis gleich!


----------



## XCRacer (2. September 2006)

Ich schreibe von dem Rechner meines Vater.

Mein Betriebssystem wollte heute morgen nicht mehr hochfahren.

Zur Zeit läuft ein komplettes Backup des Systems, gestartet von einem parallel installierten Windows. Da ich auf eine externe Festplatte über usb kopiere, dauert es Stunden.

Wenn also irgendwas wichtiges oder kurzfristiges ist, dann per Handy.
Ansonsten bin ich um 13.30 bei Thorsten.

emails kann ich derzeit nicht empfangen.

bis gleich, Männers!


----------



## burns68 (2. September 2006)

Hi,

ich habe mir eben einen neuen Trinkrucksack gekauft. Deuter Hydro 2.0, die größte Sch....., die Gott erfunden hat. Bude steht unter Wasser, die Blase ist leer, wat für ein Sch.....! 

Warum muß Zaffer auch nach Friedrichshafen fahren! 

Olli


----------



## RS-Hunter (2. September 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> ...der Onkel Bernd mit dem lecker Eis ...





			
				PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich bin noch jung und will mich nicht so fest binden, sondern lieber mal was neues ausprobieren... ...



tztztztz , so sind die jungen Dinger ... "ich war jung und brauchte ..."
und dann der  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Onkel Bernd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  nutzt schamlos diese Hilflsoigkeit der jungen Leute aus. Mit 'nem lecker Eis kriegt man so manchen rum ...






 ey, was ist denn heute los, kaum bin ich mal nicht dabei, da füllt sich die Teilnehmerliste


----------



## burns68 (2. September 2006)

ey, was ist denn heute los, kaum bin ich mal nicht dabei, da füllt sich die Teilnehmerliste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]


Das liegt glaube ich nur an mir, die wollen mich fertig machen!!!


----------



## IGGY (2. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wir liegen jetzt bei *169,19 plus Versand!* *Ab 180,- ist Versandkostenfrei!*
> Ich nehme noch bis morgen abend Bestellungen entgegen.
> 
> Samstag laufe ich um 16Uhr im Stadtwald den 5km Volkslauf vom MC Eschweiler.
> Könnte mir schon vorstellen, vorher ein bis zwei Stündchen zu radeln...


HI
Hast du schon bestellt? Wenn nicht dann bestell mir bitte die Barends hier (SMICA PRO Micro Bar Ends schwarz) mit.Dann kommst du auch auf deine Summe!


----------



## burns68 (2. September 2006)

Hi Ihr Omba`s!

Vielen Dank für den tollen Neueinstieg. Hat richtig viel spaß gemacht. 

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (3. September 2006)

Hi Männers!

Da ich mein email-postfach nicht mehr wieder herstellen konnte, müßt ihr mir die Bestellungen nochmal zukommen lassen. Am besten per mail.

Iggy: Wir kommen mitlerweile locker über die 180. Kann ich dir aber trotzdem mitbestellen. Falls ja, bitte mail.

Bericht von dem Mehrfachwettkampf gestern (30km Rad - Bier - 5km Laufen - Bier - 5km Rad - Bier - 2km Rad - Kaffee,Kuchen,Bier - 1km Rad) schreibt bitte einer von den Fotografen.

Falls jemand gleich eine *lockere* Runde drehen möchte, bin ich gerne dabei.


----------



## IGGY (3. September 2006)

Ne dann lass mal. Dann hole ich mir die im Laden!


----------



## PacMan (3. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Falls jemand gleich eine *lockere* Runde drehen möchte, bin ich gerne dabei.


Eigentlich hatte ich auch überlegt, heute noch 'ne Runde zu fahren. Aber der Wolkenbruch gerade hat mir die Lust verdorben.  
Naja, muss eh noch andere Sachen machen.

Aber der Bericht zu gestern folgt gleich!


----------



## XCRacer (3. September 2006)

Nächsten Sonntag schon was vor?

 10.09.2006   *-   Fahr Mountainbike - CTF * *
Beschreibung *    Auf drei landschatlich reizvollen und körperlich anspruchsvollen Touren wird das Ahrtal mit dem Mountainbike erkunden.  
Tour 1: 66 km und 1.500 Höhenmeter - Tour 2: 54 km und 1.040 Höhenmeter - Tour 3: 40 km und 800 Höhenmeter. 
Es handelt sich um eine CTF-Veranstaltung               
* Uhrzeit *    8.00 bis 10.00               *
 Ort *    Ahrtalschule in 53505 Altenahr-Altenburg               *
 Inhalt *   Steile Anstiege und Fahrten in Bachtälern im ständigen Wechsel mit gemütlichen Flachstücken auf den Bergkuppen, Abfahrten und eine Wasserquerung fordern den sportlichen Mountainbiker heraus. Dies ist eine einmalige Gelegenheit die Besonderheiten des Ahrgebirges zu erradeln. 
Ein Geschicklichkeitsparcours und ein Waldquiz werden als Ergänzung zur rein sportlichen Herausforderung angeboten.               *
 Veranstalter *    Forstamt Adenau und RC Herschbroich               
* Bundesland *    Rheinland-Pfalz               *
 Postleitzahl *    53505               *
 Treffpunkt *    Ahrtalschule in 53505 Altenahr-Altenburg               *
 Kosten *    3,00  je Teilnehmer
http://www.treffpunktwald.de/


----------



## Happy_User (3. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Nächsten Sonntag schon was vor?
> 
> 10.09.2006   *-   Fahr Mountainbike - CTF * *
> Beschreibung *    Auf drei landschatlich reizvollen und körperlich anspruchsvollen Touren wird das Ahrtal mit dem Mountainbike erkunden.
> ...



Hi,

klingt ja nicht richtig schlecht. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt... Wann wolltest Du den starten? Sollte durch das zu erwartende Wandereraufkommen im Tal schon zeitig sein. 

Ich hatte sonst schon für den Samstag den Vulkanbike Marathon ins Auge gefasst. Da würde ich dann endlich einmal den Lieserpfad kennen lernen. 

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## RS-Hunter (3. September 2006)

Hallo Männers,

schaut mal hier ...

"Den ersten Preis, dotiert mit 300 Euro, gewann Stephan Thelen aus Würselen mit seinem Foto Malmö  Propellerg. Hans Splittorf aus Eschweiler gewann mit Kröten im Stadtwald den zweiten Platz (200 Euro), *den dritten (100 Euro) belegte das Bild Rur bei Monschau von René Potzel aus Eschweiler*. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!"

Da können wir ja richtig Stolz auf unseren René sein. Herzlichen Glückwunsch  
Für die Prämie haben wir bestimmt auch schnell einen Verwendungszweck gefunden 

Pascal, hattest Du nicht auch ein Bild eingesendet?

Und wo bleibt der Bericht Eures Mehrkampfwettbewerbtages von gestern?


----------



## Cheng (3. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Männers!
> 
> Da ich mein email-postfach nicht mehr wieder herstellen konnte, müßt ihr mir die Bestellungen nochmal zukommen lassen. Am besten per mail.



Hast PM!


----------



## PacMan (3. September 2006)

Neun Gefährten fanden sich am gestrigen Samstag zu einem ganz besonderem Triathlon zusammen. Die Sportarten waren: Radfahren, Laufen und irgendwas mit Flüssigkeit...

Los ging's mit Radfahren. Doch bereits im ersten Trail hinter Heistern beschloss Bernd, eine Bodenprobe zu nehmen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ziemlich schlammig! Und die anderen hatten ihren Spass! 




Weiter ging's Richtung Schevenhütte, wo wir noch die kleine Abfahrt mit der Spitzkehre mitnahmen. Ein Video davon ist hier zu finden (Quicktime, 15MB).

Dann ging es hoch zur 5-Wege-Kreuzung und am Gottfriedskreuz vorbei Richtung Mausbauch. Die schnelle Schotter-Abfahrt liessen wir uns natürlich nicht entgehen!

Durch Mausbach fuhren wir hoch zum Sportplatz und weiter über'n Donnerberg in Richtung Stadtwald. Auf Bernd's Wunsch hin nahmen wir noch möglichst viele Trails mit. Unter anderen auch Marcel's Trauma-Stelle am Koppweiher. Diese meisterte er diesmal jedoch souverän, was ihr in diesem Video (Quicktime, 1,3MB) bewundern könnt.
Dann jedoch der Schock: Wie schon beim letzten Mal war auch heute Bernd wieder irgendwo verloren gegangen. Eine spontane Suchaktion meinerseits verlief erfolglos. Wir entschlossen uns schon schweren Herzens, ohne Bernd weiterzufahren und ihm seinen ungewissen Schicksal zu überlassen. Doch glücklicherweise tauchte er in diesem Moment wieder auf. Er war zwar einen etwas anderen Weg als wir gefahren, doch sein untrüglicher Orientierungssinn führte ihn wieder zu uns zurück!  

Wir rollten nun (über kleinere Trail-Umwege) Richtung Waldstadion, wo die zweite Sportart auf uns wartete: Laufen.
Da dies jedoch nicht wirklich unsere Stärke ist, beschlossen wir, dass René stellvertretend für uns alle läuft und wir dafür schon mal mit der dritten Sportart weitermachen.








René startete nun beim 5km Lauf. In der Startaufstellung hatte er allerdings ein Mädel kenngengelernt (siehe Bild: rotes Shirt, Startnummer 257)...




...mit der er während des ganzen Laufs flirtete und auch 4,5 km später gemeinsam mit ihr in's Stadion zurückkehrte:




Erst auf den letzten Metern zeigte er ihr, wer den Mann im Hause - äh, auf der Tartan-Bahn - war, und sprintete vor ihr in's Ziel.





Im Anschluss ging es sofort weiter mit der dritten Sportart. Wie ein geübter Staffel-Läufer übergab Xxmurax das Sportgerät an XCRunner alias XCTrinker:





Da die bedingungen für die dritte Sportart am Waldstadion jedoch nicht optimal waren, schwangen wir uns noch mal auf die Räder, um PacMan's Garden aufzusuchen.
Über den kleinen Trial-Spielplatz am Hohenstein und den schönen Downhill am selbigen führte meine Wenigkeit die anderen Triathleten zur nächsten Station:




Dort wurde mit routinierter Gelassenheit auch die letzte Sportart ausgeübt, bis ich die Leute rausschmeissen musste, da ich noch ein platonisches Date mit einer platonischen Freundin hatte. (Übrigens kann ich euch den Film "Thank You For Smoking" wärmstens empfehlen! Super witzig und sehr sehenswert!)

Die anderen Sportler begaben sich zu einer lockeren Auslauf-Runde noch zu Bistro Chez Toto.

*Wichtig:
Die hier beschriebenen Ereignisse sind frei erfunden. Zusammenhänge mit echten Ereignissen und/oder lebenden Personen sind rein zufällig.*

Weitere Photos in meinem Album.


----------



## PacMan (3. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Nächsten Sonntag schon was vor?
> 
> 10.09.2006   *-   Fahr Mountainbike - CTF *


Klingt ja wirklich nicht recht verlockend! Dummerweise hab ich evtl. tatsächlich schon was anderes vor. Aber falls das nix gibt, bin ich mit dabei! Nur die Startzeit macht mir Sorgen...   



			
				RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Pascal, hattest Du nicht auch ein Bild eingesendet?


Nöö... René hatte mich zwar auf den Wettbewerb aufmerksam gemacht. Aber aus irgendwelchen unerklärlichen Gründen (Faulheit, Verpeiltheit, Dummheit) hatte ich nicht teilgenommen.
Aber Glückwunsch an René!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (3. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Nächsten Sonntag schon was vor?



ooh das hört sich sehr gut an.... Bin ich gerne dabei.


----------



## kurzer37 (3. September 2006)

Hallo
habe einen Termin siehe hierhttp://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3106für Donnerstag eingetragen,falls jemand Lust hat . Habe auch noch Erdinger als Abkühlung für Nachher. 
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MTBScout (3. September 2006)

Hier noch die Daten der Tour vom Samstag.
Netto-Fahrzeit waren: 02:10:40
Wir sollten vielleicht beim nächsten mal nicht so viele Stops machen  
M. aus D.


----------



## XCRacer (3. September 2006)

Schöner Bericht, Pascal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Nächsten Sonntag schon was vor?
> 
> 10.09.2006   *-   Fahr Mountainbike - CTF *


 Habe vorhin hiervon gelesen. Bin jetzt echt am überlegen, ob ich da die 5km laufen soll. Hm, mache es vom Wetter abhängig


----------



## burns68 (3. September 2006)

Für einen guten Zweck würde ich auch noch mal die Laufschuhe anziehen!!!

Olli


----------



## burns68 (3. September 2006)

Für Läufer!!!

http://www.teamsoft-sportzeit.de/ev...eicht hat einer Lust mit mir zu trainieren!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (3. September 2006)

So, jetzt habe fast ich alle Bestellungen zusammen. Es fehlt nur GEORG!!!

@Olli: Ich beschränke mich vorerst auf 5km und 10km. Nächstes Frühjahr wird wohl wieder ein Marathon angepeilt. Diemal habe ich den Königsforst-Marathon ins Auge gefasst.


----------



## Cheng (3. September 2006)

burns68 schrieb:
			
		

> Für Läufer!!!
> 
> http://www.teamsoft-sportzeit.de/events/aixrun/:daumen:
> 
> Ich wollte da den HM laufen, vielleicht hat einer Lust mit mir zu trainieren!?!



Hy Olli,

nimm den Daumen aus dem Link, sonste gehte ere nichte!


----------



## RS-Hunter (3. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Es fehlt nur GEORG!!!



Coming soon


----------



## PacMan (3. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Schöner Bericht, Pascal


Oje. Mit meinen Internet-Beiträgen mache ich mir in letzter Zeit keine Freunde!
Ich hätte dem Bericht vielleicht noch einen Zusatz beifügen sollen: "Die hier beschriebenen Ereignisse sind frei erfunden. Zusammenhänge mit echten Ereignissen und/oder lebenden Personen sind rein zufällig."


----------



## XCRacer (3. September 2006)

Hier gibt's übrigens die Ergebnisse: http://mc-eschweiler.m2-medias.com/include.php?file=mce/Ergebnisse.htm


----------



## MTBScout (3. September 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Oje. Mit meinen Internet-Beiträgen mache ich mir in letzter Zeit keine Freunde!
> Ich hätte dem Bericht vielleicht noch einen Zusatz beifügen sollen: "Die hier beschriebenen Ereignisse sind frei erfunden. Zusammenhänge mit echten Ereignissen und/oder lebenden Personen sind rein zufällig."


Und hatten wir uns nicht darauf geeinigt, die Bier-Flaschen mit Power-Bar über zu retouchieren . Wie sollen wir sonst wieder auf das Kuchen und Kaffe Image kommen


----------



## MTBScout (3. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hier gibt's übrigens die Ergebnisse: http://mc-eschweiler.m2-medias.com/include.php?file=mce/Ergebnisse.htm


...
16. Gossen, Günter 1969 ohne Verein 22:08,8 Männer 9
17. Potzel, Rene 1969 IBC DIMB Racing Team 22:26,4 Männer 10
18. Baudisch, Britta 1992 DJK Elmar Kohlscheid 22:30,4 w. Jugend B1
...
Also ein Gentleman hätte Britta noch eben vorgelassen. Dann wärst du zumindestens der Sieger der  gewessen  

P.S. Hab dir gerade noch eine Bestellung per PN zukommen lassen.


----------



## Cheng (3. September 2006)

Ihr WEIECHEIER,

stellt Euch nicht so an, wenn wir im nächten Bootcamp den Entzug durchführen werden sich so manche Leute wundern!


----------



## XCRacer (3. September 2006)

*Ja wirklich, Pascal! Haben wir uns nicht darauf geeinigt, dass das so aussehen muß?!? *


----------



## XCRacer (3. September 2006)

Bestellung ist raus. Wer jetzt noch keine pm von mir hat, bitte melden!

Nachtrag zu da oben dem:
Und *AUSSERDEM *fehlt da noch der Kommentar von der Oma auf dem Fahrrad in Mausbach.
(Da, wo wir zu alle Mann dem Opa und der Oma auf den Tourenrädern die Vorfahrt genommen haben.)
*So viele Radfahrer auf einmal... DAT MÖÖT VERBODDE WEDDE !!!! *








Gut's Nächtle! Montag hat Marcel Burzeltag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (4. September 2006)

*Happy birthday to you! Happy birthday to you! Happy birthday, happy birthday, happy birthday to yooooouuuuuuuuu!!!!*


Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Marcel!!!


----------



## Cheng (4. September 2006)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag liebe Mama, oh falsch, Marcel hat doch heute Geburtstag, aber meine Mama auch.


----------



## rpo35 (4. September 2006)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag an MTBScout !!   

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (4. September 2006)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Hier ein Ständchen für dich:


----------



## mcmarki (4. September 2006)

HAPPY BÖRSDAY TO YOU MARCEL


----------



## mcmarki (4. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Habe vorhin hiervon gelesen.



Da bin ich mal die 10 km Runde gelaufen - ist nicht ohne - bergrauf und - runter! Aber gut organisierte Veranstaltung und für einen guten Zweck.


----------



## burns68 (4. September 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!!


----------



## RS-Hunter (4. September 2006)

Hey Marcel,

 alles Gute zum Geburtstag, lass dich verwöhnen und reich been


----------



## MTBScout (4. September 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Marcel,
> 
> alles Gute zum Geburtstag, lass dich verwöhnen und reich been



!Danke! für die Herzlichen Glückwünsche  
Wer Lust hat, kann heute jederzeit auf einen "Powerbar"-Drink vorbei kommen.
Ich bin den ganzen Tag daheim. Zu Essen gibts auch was, für die, die nicht kochen wollen. Die Datscha ist hergerichtet  

P.S. Die Bilder vom Fest sind echt der Brüller   
Endlich wurden wir wieder ins rechte Licht gerückt..

Und da sagt mal einer, Powerbar gibts nicht auch Kastenweise...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyberp (4. September 2006)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Marcel  
Viele  und viel Spaß beim


----------



## Xxmurax (4. September 2006)

die letzten werden die ersten sein:...

auch von mir alles gute zum geburtstag, marcel!


----------



## MTBScout (4. September 2006)

Nochmals danke für euer Erscheinen und die tollen Geschenke.
Georg, mach mal bitte einen Termin um die geilen Part's zu verschrauben.

Marcel.


----------



## talybont (5. September 2006)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag  lieber Marcel!

Werde nächstes WE wieder in Eschweiler sein, entgegen meiner Planung. Ergo, könnte man zusammen ein wenig radeln. Bin auch ganz zahm und mag nicht mehr schnell fahren 
Na wie sieht es aus? Oder muss ich Euch mit was ködern?

mfg,
Armin


----------



## mcmarki (5. September 2006)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Na wie sieht es aus? Oder muss ich Euch mit was ködern?
> 
> mfg,
> Armin



na wie wäre es hiermit??


----------



## Cheng (5. September 2006)

@Holyben: klasse Bezeichnung, Wiki sagt doch wieder alles! 



> Couch-Potato (aus dem US-amerikanischen Slang) ist das Klischee einer Person, die ihre Zeit auf einer Couch oder einem Sessel fernsehend verbringt, meistens in Unterwäsche, ggf. mit einem Bier in der Hand. Normalerweise wird auch angenommen, dass Couch-Potatoes übergewichtig und von insgesamt ungepflegter Erscheinung sind. Als Beispiel gilt die US-Zeichentrick-Figur Homer Simpson aus der Serie Die Simpsons.
> 
> Im übertragenen Sinne werden mit dem Begriff auch Personen gekennzeichnet, denen es an Eigeninitiative mangelt und die nur schwer für eine Anstrengung bzw. Herausforderung zu begeistern sind, insbesondere für körperliche Aktivitäten außer Hause oder das Lesen von Büchern. In diesem Zusammenhang nur schwer nachvollziehbar ist die Tatsache, dass in Deutschland Fernsehgeräte in aller Regel nicht gepfändet werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (5. September 2006)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Na wie sieht es aus? Oder muss ich Euch mit was ködern?


Samstag wird bestimmt wieder ge*omba*t. Ich kann nicht vor 13Uhr, wg N8schicht 

btw: Ich wollte morgen Nachmittag ein MTB-Ründlein drehen. Wer Zeit hat, soll sich melden und eine Uhrzeit vorschlagen. Ansonsten fahre ich dann, wann ich Lust habe. Also irgendwann zwischen 15 und 18 Uhr los.


----------



## MTBScout (5. September 2006)

Ich bin leider die nächsten beiden Tage unterwegs, aber am Freitag Nachmittag mach ich auf jeden Fall eine erste Vor-Night-Runde.
Termin kommt am Freitag.
M.

P.S. Der Chat lebt wieder


----------



## Cheng (5. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag wird bestimmt wieder ge*omba*t. Ich kann nicht vor 13Uhr, wg N8schicht
> 
> btw: Ich wollte morgen Nachmittag ein MTB-Ründlein drehen. Wer Zeit hat, soll sich melden und eine Uhrzeit vorschlagen. Ansonsten fahre ich dann, wann ich Lust habe. Also irgendwann zwischen 15 und 18 Uhr los.



Hier der Termin wie eben im Chat abgesprochen!


----------



## XCRacer (6. September 2006)

Mußte leider wieder absagen. Habe um 19Uhr auf einem Geburtstag zu sein. Hatte da gestern nicht drann gedacht.


----------



## RS-Hunter (6. September 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hier der Termin...



ich trainiere in München und denke an euch  , wenn's die Zeit zulässt jogge ich mal 'ne Runde durch den Englische-Garten  

bis Samstag


----------



## PacMan (6. September 2006)

N'Abend!
Wie schaut's denn aus mit Sonntag? Machen wir das Ahrtal unsicher? Mein ursprünglicher Plan hat sich nämlich in Luft aufgelöst und das Wetter soll ja auch recht anständig werden.
Ich bräuchte dann allerdings eine Mitfahr-Gelegenheit!


----------



## Cheng (6. September 2006)

Heute gab es eine kleine Feierabendrunde über Düwiss, Röhe, Kinzweiler, Hoengen, Schleiden, Siersdorf, Dürboslar, Aldenhoven, Weiler, Blausteinsee, Lersch, Dürwiss! 35km nur Straße, ich glaube Olli, Michael, Bernd und mir hat es Spass gemacht! 

Sonntag kann ich leider nicht, das ist Famileintag und es soll wohl ins Kino gehen! (Cars)

Für Samstag plane ich ab 13Uhr eine Runde über die Gräben bis Roetgen und über den Nordwanderweg wieder zurück, Termin folgt morgen!


----------



## HolyBen (6. September 2006)

Also mir hat die lockere Feierabendstraßenrunde gut gefallen. 

Vor allem der halbe Liter "Powerbar" beim Lersch hat gut getan.  

Danke an Michael und Oli, die das isotonische Getränk spendiert haben.


----------



## Cheng (6. September 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Danke an Michael und Oli, die das isotonische Getränk spendiert haben.



Denk dran, nächste Woche sind wir dran!


----------



## XCRacer (7. September 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schaut's denn aus mit Sonntag? Machen wir das Ahrtal unsicher?


Kann ich noch nix zu sagen. Ich bekomme warscheinlich am WE Besuch, weiß aber noch nicht von wann bis wann. Will da flexibel bleiben und tendiere zur Zeit eher zum Benefizlauf in Aachen, weil ich das, sozusagen, mal eben zwischendurch erledigen kann.

Grüße XCR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (7. September 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Denk dran, nächste Woche sind wir dran!




Das ist kein Problem hauptsache es hat Euch geschmeckt und davon gehe Ich aus.

Und das Wetter war ja auch dazu angetan die Flüssigkeitsverluste sofort wieder auszugleichen.

Gruß
Kurzer37

Und denkt dran für 15 Euronen habe Ich noch den Nobby Nic als Faltreifen in der Größe 26x2.1 einmal gefahren zu verkaufen einfach melden.


----------



## XCRacer (7. September 2006)

Huraaa! Der Postbote war da! 
Wann wollt ihr die Ware in Empfang nehmen? Samstag?


----------



## burns68 (7. September 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Heute gab es eine kleine Feierabendrunde über Düwiss, Röhe, Kinzweiler, Hoengen, Schleiden, Siersdorf, Dürboslar, Aldenhoven, Weiler, Blausteinsee, Lersch, Dürwiss! 35km nur Straße, ich glaube Olli, Michael, Bernd und mir hat es Spass gemacht! QUOTE]
> 
> Aber beim nächsten Mal lassen wir den 15-jährigen nicht so einfach davon kommen!!!
> Zu seinem Glück ist der ja auch rechts abgebogen.
> ...


----------



## HolyBen (7. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Huraaa! Der Postbote war da!
> Wann wollt ihr die Ware in Empfang nehmen? Samstag?



JAAAAA


----------



## RS-Hunter (7. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich bekomme warscheinlich am WE Besuch, weiß aber noch nicht von ...


ich dachte schon du hättest "weiß aber noch nicht von wem" geschrieben. Zugetraut hätte ich es dir  



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Huraaa! Der Postbote war da!
> Wann wollt ihr die Ware in Empfang nehmen? Samstag?



Wieso Samstag?   Heute, der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm  melde mich von unterwegs ...



			
				burns68 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber beim nächsten Mal lassen wir den 15-jährigen nicht so einfach davon kommen!!!


wie?  ihr habt euch von so 'nem jungschnösel verblasen lassen ??? tztztz


----------



## HolyBen (7. September 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> wie?  ihr habt euch von so 'nem jungschnösel verblasen lassen ??? tztztz



was heißt verblasen ? 

wir haben ihm den vortritt gelassen, weil wir auf trainingsfahrt waren und nicht bei einem rennen !


----------



## XCRacer (7. September 2006)

> Wieso Samstag? Heute, der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm. melde mich von unterwegs ...


Ihr könnt natürlich auch sofort vorbei kommen! Aber besser vorher anklingeln. Bin im Keller bei meinem Schatz 

Das schwerste an dem Paket war übrigens Marcel's 2,3er Downhill-Reifen


----------



## kurzer37 (7. September 2006)

hallo die Gemeinde
falls jemand Lust hat morgen zu fahren , wollte so gegen halb Zwölf eine lange Runde drehen . Heute war ja nichts mit fahren bei dem Wetter hier hat es ordentlich geregnet .

Gruß
Kurzer37

Reifen geht an Pacman er war der schnellste


----------



## MTBScout (7. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ... Aber besser vorher anklingeln. Bin im Keller bei meinem Schatz ...


Wird der Damenbesuch jetzt schon im Keller versteckt  

Wenn du morgen im Laufe des Tages da bist, komm ich mal vorbei. Mit dem Reifen kann ich ja jetzt endlich mal RICHTIG droppen.  

M. aus D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (7. September 2006)

Hier der Termin für den kommenden Samstag!

@XCR: die Teile nehme ich am Sa. oder SO. mit, muss morgen abend arbeiten!


----------



## talybont (8. September 2006)

Bin Samstag auf jeden Fall dabei, kann mich nur derzeit nicht eintragen. Immer diese verunstalteten Werksrechner !

mfg,
Armin


----------



## mcmarki (8. September 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> N'Abend!
> Wie schaut's denn aus mit Sonntag? Machen wir das Ahrtal unsicher? Mein ursprünglicher Plan hat sich nämlich in Luft aufgelöst und das Wetter soll ja auch recht anständig werden.
> Ich bräuchte dann allerdings eine Mitfahr-Gelegenheit!



Pascal, wir könnten auch nach Belgien fahren - ist am Sonntag eine Veranstaltung. Müßtest nur wieder etwas früher aufstehen


----------



## HolyBen (8. September 2006)

Bin auch dabei.

Ich bitte, die Tempoansage zu beachten: 

*LANGSAM !!*​


----------



## MTBScout (8. September 2006)

Für heute....mal ohne Termin. 
Ich wollte so gegen 17:30 eine Straßen-Waldautobahn Rund für 2 Stunden drehen.
@Markus. Ich schaffe es nicht bis 16 Uhr, aber du kannst gerne hier vorbei kommen und dann den Feierabend im Garten mit Bürger und Sonne genießen bis es los geht  
Wer mitfahren will kurz hier JA sagen.
M.


----------



## mcmarki (8. September 2006)

na wenn das nicht mal ne tolle idee ist... und ich gehe davon aus, dass dich dein geplaner Rückweg an Würselen vorbeiführt...?  
werde dann gegen 17.00 h bei dir sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBScout (8. September 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> na wenn das nicht mal ne tolle idee ist... und ich gehe davon aus, dass dich dein geplaner Rückweg an Würselen vorbeiführt...?
> werde dann gegen 17.00 h bei dir sein.


Können wir bestimmt so einplanen das wir-ich dich Heimbringen.
Rene wollte auch evtl. noch mitfahren.
Also dann Treffpunkt schon mal bei mir


----------



## XCRacer (8. September 2006)

Jau bin auch dabei. Wo Treff? Star-Tanke oder bei dir zu Hause?


----------



## MTBScout (8. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Jau bin auch dabei. Wo Treff? Star-Tanke oder bei dir zu Hause?


Treff bei mir ab jetzt!


----------



## PacMan (8. September 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> Pascal, wir könnten auch nach Belgien fahren - ist am Sonntag eine Veranstaltung.


Meinetwegen gerne auch das! Können wir ja morgen mal drüber quatschen.



			
				mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> Müßtest nur wieder etwas früher aufstehen


Manchmal muss man eben Opfer bringen...


----------



## XCRacer (8. September 2006)

Noch flott der Bericht zur heutigen Feierabend-Tour:

Start war heute im Hof der reißenden Bestien bei Marcel. Wir sind durch den Stadtwald nach Stolberg geradelt. Hier haben wir oberhalb der Burg das Gruppenfoto geschossen:







Vorbei am Steinbruch Binsfeldhammer und über Büsbach, Atsch zum Würselener Wald. Hier sahen wir ein paar Bullen bei Rangordnungskämpfen zu.






Nach ewigen Generve von Markus sind wir dann noch zu ihm nach Hause gefahren und haben die Tour mit einem Erdinger ALKOHOLFREI ausklingen lassen. Später dann noch Zeitfahren von Marcel und mir bis Dürwiß, bei einbrechender Dunkelheit.

Daten: 2:26h / 53km / 475Hm

Bilderlink


----------



## Cheng (8. September 2006)

Hy René,

tolle Sunneruntegangstierstierfotos, leider kommen die Chromschlappen von Markus nicht so rüber! 

@all: als wir das erste mal die morgige Tour gefahren sind haben wir "PacMan`s Brigde" kennen gelernt, also werden wir sehen wer sich morgen traut!


----------



## PacMan (8. September 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...haben wir "PacMan`s Brigde" kennen gelernt, also werden wir sehen wer sich morgen traut!


Ok, ich bring die Digicam mit!


----------



## MTBScout (8. September 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...leider kommen die Chromschlappen von Markus nicht so rüber!


Das Bild muss Rene nachbearbeitet haben. Ich hab das Original aber retten können, hier also das richtige Bild der Blender-Schluppen  
MAusD


----------



## Cheng (8. September 2006)

Na also geht doch! Wo gibts denn morgen den Abschluss Powerbar? Muss ich welchen ordern?


----------



## burns68 (8. September 2006)

Leider habe ich nur noch 5 Flaschen Weizen-Powerbar zu Hause. Falls wir über Pumpe zurück kommen, kann ich noch gerne einen Kasten organisieren.

@PacMan - Du hättest auch die Chance Dein rad zu cleanen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (8. September 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> ...hier also das richtige Bild der Blender-Schluppen


Super geil! So muss das aussehen!


----------



## Cheng (9. September 2006)

burns68 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider habe ich nur noch 5 Flaschen Weizen-Powerbar zu Hause. Falls wir über Pumpe zurück kommen, kann ich noch gerne einen Kasten organisieren.
> 
> @PacMan - Du hättest auch die Chance Dein rad zu cleanen!!!!



Auf der Pumpe habe ich noch nie eine Flasche Powerbar getrunken! Mal sehen was die anderen schreiben!


----------



## burns68 (9. September 2006)

Guten Morgen,

ich werden morgen früh vorsichtshalber einen frischen Kasten Powerbar holen! Ich denke, der wird nicht schlecht! 

Das macht sich bestimmt gut in einem Singlekühlschrank! 

Habe heute einen Termin bei meinen Fahrrad-Flüsterer gehabt! Mein Rad "brüllt" jetzt nicht mehr!

Ich werde mir schon mal für die "PacMan-Bridge" ein Handtuch mit einpacken!

Gruß


----------



## talybont (9. September 2006)

So, eingetragen bin ich jetzt auch ordnungsgemäß.

Ich lese hier immer Brücke und Handtuch. Wollt Ihr biken oder baden? 
Bernd und ich halten uns mal mal zurück und schauen den anderen beim Planschen zu! 

bis gleich,
Armin


----------



## PacMan (9. September 2006)

burns68 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde mir schon mal für die "PacMan-Bridge" *ein Handtuch* mit einpacken!


Joah! Ein Handtuch, heisst es, ist so ungefähr das Nützlichste, was der interstellare Mountainbiker besitzen kann! Besonders am 25. Mai.
*Don't panic! ​*Bis gleich...


----------



## mcmarki (9. September 2006)

Bin gut zu Hause angekommen - aber 5 min später als geplant - Mist  

Hoffe Ihr hattet noch viel Spass auf der Pumpe beim Powerbar trinken.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## HolyBen (9. September 2006)

Gruß Sandra


----------



## RS-Hunter (9. September 2006)

Hi,

habe eben erst mit Bernd und Sandra gesprochen. Bernd ging es wohl nicht besonders gut. Auf dem Heimweg hat sich noch übergeben und ist zuhause auch noch zusammen gebrochen.

Ich habe ihn bekniet, dass er sich untersuchen lässt. Sie wollten zum Krankenhaus und sich später nochmal melden.

Hoffentlich ist es nichts ernsteres.


----------



## Cheng (9. September 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> habe eben erst mit Bernd und Sandra gesprochen. Bernd ging es wohl nicht besonders gut. Auf dem Heimweg hat sich noch übergeben und ist zuhause auch noch zusammen gebrochen.
> 
> ...



Ich habe ihn in Mausbach noch gefragt ob ich mit Ihm nach Hause fahren soll. Das hat er dann aber leider dankend abgelehnt! Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung und meldet Euch bald! 

Trotzdem 2 Sachen: es war eine unspektakuläre Runde, bis auf 2 Plattüße, 2 defekte Felgen und einen Verletzten gab es keine besonderen Vorkommnisse!
Weiter hat sich "Burns68" einen perfekten Einstieg ins "Team Omba" geleistet, nochmal vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (9. September 2006)

Ihr seit ja auch die Besten!

Ich hoffe nur, das es bei Bernd wirklich nichts ernsteres ist!

Olli


----------



## HolyBen (9. September 2006)

Hallo Freunde,

komme gerade vom Krankenhaus zurück, zum Glück ist nichts ernstes passiert. Meine Nieren sind in Ordnung, lediglich mein alter Rücken nimmt solche  Stunts übel. Die Schmerzen werden mir nach Aussage des Arztes eine Woche erhalten bleiben.  

Zur akuten Schmerzlinderung habe ich ein starkes Mittelchen bekommen, dank meiner Übelkeit brauche ich dies nicht oral einzunehmen  ....  Also so wie in Dudenhöfers Bootcamp.  

Die Ursache der Übelkeit konnte nicht geklärt werden, entweder wegen der Schmerzen, dem Powerbarriegel, Sturz auf den Kopf oder dem gestrigen Geburtstag meiner Frau.  

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Cheng (9. September 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> komme gerade vom Krankenhaus zurück, zum Glück ist nichts ernstes passiert. Meine Nieren sind in Ordnung, lediglich mein alter Rücken nimmt solche  Stunts übel. Die Schmerzen werden mir nach Aussage des Arztes eine Woche erhalten bleiben.
> 
> ...



Na wenn das alles ist, schnelle Genesung und an Sandra nachträglich alles Gute!


----------



## XCRacer (9. September 2006)

Auch von mir schnelle Genesung. Bin froh, dass es nichts schlimmes ist.


----------



## PacMan (10. September 2006)

N'Abend!
@Bernd: Echt schade, dass es dir so übel ging! Ich wünsch dir gute Besserung und hoffe, du fährst trotzdem noch regelmäßig bei uns mit! 

@all: War 'ne schöne Runde eben! Falls jemand Lust hat, morgen - also heute, ich meine gleich, ein Ründchen zu drehen, so möge er sich bitte hier äußern! Ab wann ich wieder fahrbereit bin, kann ich aber noch nicht sagen. Ich fahr jetzt erst mal diesen Trail in meinem Bett der immer so lustig im Kreis geht!  
Gute Nacht!


----------



## HolyBen (10. September 2006)

So, die heutige Kontrolluntersuchung habe ich auch hinter mir, keine Probleme festgestellt.  

Beim Ultraschall wurde lediglich eine Schwangerschaft diagnostiziert.  

@Georg: Eure konspirativen Methoden mich zum Arztbesuch zu bewegen hat meine Frau mir gebeichtet.  

@Pascal: so schnell werdet ihr mich nicht los.  

Grüüüüße
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (10. September 2006)

Jetzt lege wir alle zusammen und spenden dem Bernd ein ordentliches Fahrtechnikseminar. So geht das nicht weiter, Kerlchen!


----------



## XCRacer (10. September 2006)

Auch heute wieder eine Tour mit mehreren Pausen. Leider nicht, um Erfrischungsgetränke zu uns zu nehmen, sondern wegen diverser Pannen.

Die üblichen Verdächtigen fanden sich wie so oft am Chez-Toto und am Vereinsheim der Ombas zusammen. Thorstens Vorschlag "Gräben und Nordwanderweg" wurde komplett ignoriert. 

Stattdessen flohlockte man in der Freibiersenke und auf der Pacmans-Bridge. Leider konnte heute nur ein Omba sich "Mission complete" in die Wade ritzen, da nur er Senke UND Bridge schaffte. 

Auf dem Thönbachweg wurde Bernd vermisst. Die Befürchtung, dass er einen Sturz erlitt, bestätigte sich nicht. Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden... Er hatte sich nur verfahren und seinen ersten Trail entdeckt.

Kurz vor dem Dressbachtrail, entdeckte Adlerauge René zwei Rehkitzchen auf der Koppel. Just bevor er den Auslöser drücken konnte, kam schon die Horde Ombas angetrampelt, wie man auf Bild 3363 erkennen kann. 

Auf dem Dressbachtrail passierte es dann. Bernd überschlägt sich und klagte seitdem über Schmerzen im Nierenbereich. Seit verbogenes Laufrad war das kleinere Übel, es wurde vom mitgeführten Chefmechaniker Georg notdürftigen gerichtet.

Dann durften die Herren etwas leiden, denn sie wollten wissen, ob die Auffahrt nach Bergstein, die XCRacer vorschlug, wirklich schlimmer ist, als das Kanaldeckelzählen von Zerkall. 

Unspektakulär ging es weiter über Brandenburger Tor nach Mausbach. Auf einer Highspeed-Abfahrt übersah René ein paar kleine Kieselsteinchen... 







...und schlug sich die Felge durch. 






Also Schlauchwechsel! Armin schloß sich aus Solidarität an uns wechselte ebenfalls.

Der Ausklang fand im ausgewählten Kreis bei Ollis-Weinstube statt:





Bernd fuhr allerdings umgehend nach Hause um sich im Krankenhaus untersuchen zu lassen. Außer den üblichen Schäden, wurde nichts weiteres Schlimmes diagnostiziert.

Daten: 3:58h / 65km / 1093Hm
Bilderlink


----------



## kurzer37 (10. September 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> N'Abend!
> heute, ich meine gleich, ein Ründchen zu drehen, so möge er sich bitte hier äußern! Gute Nacht!



Hy Pacman
falls du in Zweifall vorbei kommst die Jungs sind zu Hause.

Wie sieht es bei Euch mit Morgen ab 14 UHR aus?

Falls heute am frühen Abend einer eine Runde fahren möchte bitte melden ca. 17-18Uhr. Tel. 0160-97721676 kann auch mit PKW bis E-weiler kommen.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## PacMan (10. September 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Pacman
> falls du in Zweifall vorbei kommst die Jungs sind zu Hause.


Ja, wahrscheinlich setz ich mich am frühen Nachmittag mal auf's Rad und komm vorbei!


----------



## PacMan (10. September 2006)

Ich hab noch ein paar Photos von gestern hochgeladen. Sie sind hier zu finden. (Die Photos, deren Name mit "DSC" beginnt, sind von Thorsten!)

Ausserdem noch drei Videos:
René auf PacMan's Bridge (0,9MB)
Brücke am Dressbach (2,6MB)
Downhill hinterm Brandenburger Tor (4,4MB)


----------



## Cheng (10. September 2006)

@all: auch wenn es noch etwas früh ist, in fast 6 Wochen findet die 2 Jubeltour der Ombas statt, der Termin wir hier schon einmal bekannt gegeben damit viele sich bereits darauf einstellen können. Ich hoffe auf eine rege Teilnahme, besonders auch aus benachbarten und befreundeten Threads! 

@Ombas: kneifen gilt nicht, bei nächster Gelegenheit werden wir uns zur Planung auf einen Freitag abend im Chez-Toto zusammen setzen!

Hier gehts zum Termin!


----------



## PacMan (10. September 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hier gehts zum Termin!


Erster!  

Ich bin heute eine Dankes-Tour gefahren. Mein erster Dank geht an Bernd, der mir die schicken Eggbeater Pedale geliehen hat. Leider mangelte es mir an der nötigen Kraft, bzw. an einem Hebel um die Kraft effizient einzusetzen. Hab es leider nicht geschafft, die Pedale zu wechseln.  
Bin dann mit unveränderter Pedallerie losgefahren, und zwar ungefähr so, wie wir gestern zurück kamen. Also durch den Stadtwald nach Mausbach. Von dort fuhr ich runter nach Vicht zum Wagemann-Trail. An der Tankstelle pausierten gerade drei Biker im MTB-Store Trikot. Kamen mir nicht bekannt vor, aber das muss bei meinem Gedächtnis nix heissen.  Ich bin jedenfalls nach einem kurzen Gruß weitergefahren, obwohl ich mir im Nachhinein dachte, dass ich sie ja auch mal hätte ansprechen können. Vielleicht hätte man noch die ein oder andere gemeinsame Tour fahren können.
Nach dem Wagemanntrail bin ich hoch zum Zweifaller Kloster um mir den Nobby Nic abzuholen. Und damit geht mein zweiter Dank an Michael! 
Anschliessend gings weiter über Vichtbachtrail, Nordwanderweg nach Mulartshütte. Dort wollte ich noch mal den schönen Trail fahren, den Gejott mir mal gezeigt hat. Leider haben dort oben aber die Biber-Banden großflächig gewütet  und eine Frau die dort gerade mit dem Hund spazieren ging, sagte mir dass wohl auch der besagte Trail betroffen sei. Dritter Dank geht an diese Frau, die es mir erspart hat, mich durch die ganzen gefällten Bäume hindurchzuquälen.
Ich bin dann noch eine Schleife um Mulartshütte herum gefahren. Dann gings planlos Richtung Münsterländchen. Bei Walheim hab ich am "Pannekogweg" ein kleines Wäldchen mit einigen feinen Wegen gefunden.
Das war mir dann für einen Tag aber genug "Exploration" und daher bin ich von Hahn aus über den Vennbahn-Radweg (heisst der so?) nach Kornelimünster gefahren. Entgegen meiner Befürchtungen war dort gar nicht mal so viel los und ich habe es geschafft, keinen Spaziergänger zu überfahren!
Dann gings weiter zum Truppenübungsplatz Münsterbusch an der Stolberger Burg vorbei (wo gerade die Reste des Mittelalter-Marktes abgebaut wurden) und über'n Donnerberg ab nach Hause.

Waren insgesammt fast 60km bei bestem spätsommerlichen Wetter!  
Wir sollten versuchen, dieses Wetter möglichst weit auszunutzen und am Dienstag 'ne FAT fahren!


----------



## Cheng (10. September 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hier gehts zum Termin!



@XCR: das war meine einzige Befürchtung das Deine Schicht nicht mitspielt, aber wie ich sehe hat sich das jetzt erledigt!


----------



## kurzer37 (10. September 2006)

Das kann doch nicht wahr sein, fast alle Ombas online und keiner im Chat 

Gruß
Kurzer37
der im Chat keinen getroffen hat


----------



## Cheng (10. September 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann doch nicht wahr sein, fast alle Ombas online und keiner im Chat
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37
> der im Chat keinen getroffen hat



Kann nicht sein, Du warst doch drin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (10. September 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Erster!
> 
> Nach dem Wagemanntrail bin ich hoch zum Zweifaller Kloster um mir den Nobby Nic abzuholen. Und damit geht mein zweiter Dank an Michael!
> Waren insgesammt fast 60km bei bestem spätsommerlichen Wetter!
> Wir sollten versuchen, dieses Wetter möglichst weit auszunutzen und am Dienstag 'ne FAT fahren!



Hättest du angerufen dann wäre mein Dank Heute an dich gegangen , war 5 Minuten nach dir zu Hause und bin dann noch eine Runde alleine gefahren.
Dienstag ist Elternabend , am Mittwoch wäre besser. 
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Cheng (10. September 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> Dienstag ist Elternabend , am Mittwoch wäre besser.
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



Für mich auch!


----------



## kurzer37 (10. September 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich auch!




Aber Mittwoch muß man sehen wer Powerbar im Ausschank hat.


----------



## Cheng (10. September 2006)

Ein paar Restbestände lassen sich sicherlich noch auftreiben!


----------



## kurzer37 (10. September 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Ein paar Restbestände lassen sich sicherlich noch auftreiben!




Habe noch genügend Restbestände vorhanden, bringe einen halben Paulaner mit.


----------



## burns68 (10. September 2006)

Hi Ihr,

nach der Teile und Fahrer mördender Tour von gestern, habe ich heute mal eine Große Inspektion an meinem Rad vorgenommen. Nachdem ich den Rahmen gewaschen habe, nahm ich mir die Schaltung und die Kette vor. Steuersatz kontrolliert .... Nach einer Probefahrt habe ich mich entschlossen mich mal um die Bremse zu kümmern. Bremssattel gelöst, wieder festgezogen. Die Luisenstrasse bremsend (brüllend) heruntergefahren, wieder rauf, nochmals neu eingestellt und wieder die Luisenstrasse runter. Erst quietsche sie, dann brüllte sie. Wieder die Straße rauf. Dann kam mir der Geistesblitz, ich löste die Bremsscheiben und tauschte vorne und hinten. Wieder die Luisenstraße runter und ...... 

Nichts zu hören. Kein quietschen, kein brüllen, *nichts!!!*       

Ich bin mal auf unsere nächste Tour gespannt, wie lange es anhällt.


----------



## burns68 (10. September 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Ein paar Restbestände lassen sich sicherlich noch auftreiben!



Meine sind alle für MCMarki und unserem kranken Sohn!!!!


----------



## kurzer37 (10. September 2006)

burns68 schrieb:
			
		

> Nichts zu hören. Kein quietschen, kein brüllen, *nichts!!!*
> 
> Ich bin mal auf unsere nächste Tour gespannt, wie lange es anhällt.



ich dachte schon du hättest einen Baum versemmelt.


----------



## Cheng (10. September 2006)

burns68 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine sind alle für MCMarki und unserem kranken Sohn!!!!



Wenn Du mit unserem kranken Sohn Bernd meinst, dem geht es schon wieder besser, wir haben eben telefoniert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (10. September 2006)

Ich habe eben bei ebay eine SRAM PG 990 Kassette ersteigert, hat jemand von euch das passende Werkzeug?


----------



## burns68 (10. September 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du mit unserem kranken Sohn Bernd meinst, dem geht es schon wieder besser, wir haben eben telefoniert!



Genau den "Heiligen Bernd" meinte ich, ich glaube Bernd sollte mal wieder beichten gehen! Vielleicht wird er dann nicht mehr von Gott so bestraft!


----------



## HolyBen (10. September 2006)

Daran wirds nicht liegen ...

Das passende Werkzeug hat so gut wie jeder von uns, einige können auch damit umgehen.

Ich nicht


----------



## Cheng (10. September 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Daran wirds nicht liegen ...
> 
> Das passende Werkzeug hat so gut wie jeder von uns, einige können auch damit umgehen.
> 
> Ich nicht


Also ich habe es nicht, vielleicht könnte man das aber mit ner neuen Auflage einer Schrauberparty verbinden. Je nachdem wie der kommende Samstag ausfällt hätte ich sicher selber was zusammen zu bauen!


----------



## kurzer37 (10. September 2006)

burns68 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau den "Heiligen Bernd" meinte ich, ich glaube Bernd sollte mal wieder beichten gehen! Vielleicht wird er dann nicht mehr von Gott so bestraft!





Nein er fährt in den gefährlichen Abschnitten einfach zu langsam.


----------



## burns68 (10. September 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe es nicht, vielleicht könnte man das aber mit ner neuen Auflage einer Schrauberparty verbinden. Je nachdem wie der kommende Samstag ausfällt hätte ich sicher selber was zusammen zu bauen!



Ich helfe Dir gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (10. September 2006)

Also wie sieht das mit Morgen aus hat jemand Lust so gegen 14Uhr?


----------



## PacMan (11. September 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> Dienstag ist Elternabend , am Mittwoch wäre besser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für dich ist Dienstag auch Elternabend? 
Naja, wenn ich's mir recht überlege, passt mir Dienstag (also morgen) auch nicht so gut. Kann zumindest nicht garantieren, dass ich vor 20:00 von der Arbeit komme.
Aber Mittwoch stehen die Chancen etwas besser. Ich hab mal 'nen Termin gemacht.


----------



## mcmarki (12. September 2006)

@Pascal,

ich bin morgen dabei - am liebsten wäre mir, wir würden Richtung Stolberg fahren, so kann ich mich vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit vorab nach Würselen absetzen.

Markus


----------



## Xxmurax (12. September 2006)

hallo freunde des im-wald-pilze-auf-zwei-raedern-suchens, schoene gruesse aus barcelona, die sonne stimmt gutgelaunt. bald geht es weiter nach thailand, evtl dann ein kleiner zwischenbericht aus der ferne... so long!


----------



## PacMan (12. September 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> ...am liebsten wÃ¤re mir, wir wÃ¼rden Richtung Stolberg fahren, ...


Ich denke, das lÃ¤sst sich einrichten!

War schon gut, dass ihr heute keine FAT haben wolltet! Ich bin erst nach 19:00 aus dem BÃ¼ro rausgekommen. Und das bei dem Wetter!  
GlÃ¼cklicherweise war ich aber mit meinem Ð ÑÐ´Ð½Ð¸ÐºÐ° (Rudnika) auf der Arbeit, so dass ich wenigstens die Heimfahrt noch etwas genieÃen konnte. Bin dann von Alsdorf durch die Felder nach MerzbrÃ¼ck. (Die AN-2 steht schon dort bereit fÃ¼r's kommende Wochenende!)
Dann ging's bei fortgeschrittener DÃ¤mmerung noch durch den WÃ¼rselener Stadtwald an Aachener Land vorbei nach Hause.

Ob ich es morgen rechtzeitig schaffe, kann ich aber leider noch immer nicht abschÃ¤tzen. Ich werde euch evtl. erst gegen 17:00 Uhr bescheid geben kÃ¶nnen. Aber ihr kÃ¶nnt ja ggf. auch ohne mich fahren.


----------



## burns68 (13. September 2006)

Wäre es ggf. vielleicht möglich die FAT eine halbe Stunde nach hinten zu verschieben, ich kann heute erst um 18:00 Uhr Feierabend machen.  

Olli


----------



## PacMan (13. September 2006)

Wie wäre es, wenn wir dich einfach abholen kommen? Also wir fahren um 18:00 am Bahnhof los und kommen dann (so gegen 18:20) bei dir vorbei. Ist eh die Richtung, die ich einschlagen wollte!


----------



## mcmarki (13. September 2006)

das wollte ich gerade auch vorschlagen -

es kommt heute noch ein Freund von mir mit - fährt eigentlich Rennrad  - aber habe ihm mal ein vernüftiges Rad geliehen  . Werden dann um 18.00 h bei dir sein Pascal


----------



## burns68 (13. September 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es, wenn wir dich einfach abholen kommen? Also wir fahren um 18:00 am Bahnhof los und kommen dann (so gegen 18:20) bei dir vorbei. Ist eh die Richtung, die ich einschlagen wollte!



Hier die Adresse: AIXTRON AG, Kaiserstr. 98, 52134 Herzogenrath-Kohlscheid

Ich stehe um 18:00 draußen und warte auf euch!!!!


----------



## mcmarki (13. September 2006)

burns68 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier die Adresse: AIXTRON AG, Kaiserstr. 98, 52134 Herzogenrath-Kohlscheid
> 
> Ich stehe um 18:00 draußen und warte auf euch!!!!



ja ne is klar - wir holen dich auf PUMPE ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (13. September 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> ja ne is klar - wir holen dich auf PUMPE ab



Ich mache um 17:30 Feierabend und bin so um 18:15 am Bahnhof, wäre schön wenn ihr auf mich warten würdet.


----------



## mcmarki (13. September 2006)

na gut weil du es bist - 
nehme mein Telefon mit, kannst ja durchklingeln lassen, falls etwas dazwischen kommen sollte.


----------



## burns68 (13. September 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> na gut weil du es bist -
> nehme mein Telefon mit, kannst ja durchklingeln lassen, falls etwas dazwischen kommen sollte.



Ich fahre über Weiden, vielleicht können wir uns vorher treffen?


----------



## HolyBen (13. September 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin wieder ziemlich fit und würde gerne mitfahren. 

Da ich im Moment aber nur mein hartes Teil zur Verfügung habe, wäre ich über eine moderate Streckenwahl dankbar.  

@Cheng: Soll ich bei Dir vorbei kommen ?

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Cheng (13. September 2006)

Was ist denn jetzt mit unserem "kurzen"?

@Ben: kannst Du gerne machen, 17:45Uhr bei mir!


----------



## PacMan (13. September 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> @Cheng: Soll ich bei Dir vorbei kommen ?


Hast du Angst, er findet den Weg sonst nicht?  Der direkte Weg zu mir wäre für dich doch kürzer!  
Naja. Sieht so aus, als dürfte ich jetzt Feierabend machen (mein Chef stimmt zähneknirschend zu - er fährt selber gerne Rad ) Also bis gleich!


----------



## HolyBen (13. September 2006)

Na klar ist der direkte Weg kürzer, ich fahre nur lieber über Dürwiß, da verfahre ich mich auch nicht mehr. 

BTW: Was ist eigentlich mit Christian, fährt er gar nicht mehr ?


----------



## burns68 (13. September 2006)

Hurra, der Bernd fährt mit


----------



## PacMan (13. September 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> BTW: Was ist eigentlich mit Christian, fährt er gar nicht mehr ?


Der ist gerade für ein paar Wochen in Amiland! Und mit uns fährt er eh nicht mehr - wir sind ihm zu extrem!  Nee, quark! Er hatte nur in letzter Zeit recht wenig Zeit zum Radfahren! Vielleicht gibt das ja im Winter wieder was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (13. September 2006)

Haste gesehen Pascal, sind gerade alle online und warten auf den Bericht!


----------



## HolyBen (13. September 2006)

Von heute gibts ja auch nicht viel zu berichten.

Keine Defekte, keine Stürze, keine Alkoholorgien; nur eine kleine feine Tour mit schönen Wegen und nicht zu vielen Höhenmetern im moderaten Tempo.


----------



## MTBScout (13. September 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ...Keine Defekte, keine Stürze, keine Alkoholorgien; nur eine kleine feine Tour mit schönen Wegen und nicht zu vielen Höhenmetern im moderaten Tempo...


Hört sich ziemlich unspektogal an


----------



## HolyBen (13. September 2006)

_"Flüstermode on"_ Man muss ja auch mal von solchen Touren berichten, sonst fährt keiner mehr mit uns.  _"Flüstermode off"_


----------



## rpo35 (13. September 2006)

Abschrecken kann ja beides 
Seid ihr denn jetzt i.d.R. zu schnell oder zu langsam ?


----------



## HolyBen (13. September 2006)

Für mich zu schnell, für Dich zu langsam ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (13. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Abschrecken kann ja beides
> Seid ihr denn jetzt i.d.R. zu schnell oder zu langsam ?



Bei unseren Touren ist doch immer alles dabei, für schnelle und langsame! Also eigentlich für jeden etwas!


----------



## rpo35 (13. September 2006)

Ja ja, ich komme ja auch nochmal vorbei


----------



## MTBScout (13. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ja, ich komme ja auch nochmal vorbei


Also mir reicht es, wenn du ERSCHEINST


----------



## rpo35 (13. September 2006)

Meine ERSCHEINUNG...fühle mich geehrt ...aber ich komme besser persönlich


----------



## PacMan (13. September 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Haste gesehen Pascal, sind gerade alle online und warten auf den Bericht!


Ja, dachte ich mir schon! Da spielt man einmal den Guide (wenn man auch keinen Plan hat) und schon wollen alle einen Bericht haben.
Hatte nur noch keine Zeit, die Photos von der Kamera bis ins Internet zu bringen und wie schon gesagt wurde, gibt's von heute auch nicht viel zu berichten. Von diesen zwei fic... äh, sich-ganz-doll-lieb-habenden Menschen im Wald haben wir ja eh keine Photos.  
Und jetzt muss ich auch mal langsam in's Bettchen! Gute Nacht!


----------



## rpo35 (13. September 2006)

Ihr habt ein Pärchen beim pimpern erwischt ? Das ist ja geil


----------



## XCRacer (13. September 2006)

Bericht: 13.09.06 09:00Uhr-12:05Uhr, XCRacer niki-2 rauf runter rauf runter rauf runter 
60,8 740 trocken Sonne schön Spaß


----------



## burns68 (13. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr habt ein Pärchen beim pimpern erwischt ? Das ist ja geil



Was heißt hier pimpern. Ihr ist nur die Hose herunter gerutscht, und er hat versucht diese wieder hoch zu ziehen.


----------



## MTBScout (13. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ... XCRacer niki-2 rauf runter rauf runter rauf runter


Pascal, du hast nicht zufällig einen Rotwilderer im Wald mit einer gewissen niki beobachtet


----------



## XCRacer (14. September 2006)

is klar dass ihr wieder alles falsch versteht 

niki ist DIETER! Und falls euch jetzt wieder was blödes einfällt, ICH STEHE NICHT AUF MÄNNER!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Außerdem bin ich nicht gerotwildert, sondern auf einem Lichtstrahl geritten.

Tztztztz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBScout (14. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...sondern auf einem Lichtstrahl geritten...


Müssen wir dich dann jetzt in Zukunft mit "Eure Lichtgestalt" anreden


----------



## HolyBen (14. September 2006)

Das gute Wetter muss ausgenutzt werden !  

Wenn jemand Lust auf eine FAT durch leichtes Gelände hat, bitte hier melden !


----------



## burns68 (14. September 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ...Lust auf eine FAT durch leichtes Gelände ...



Scheint Dir ja wieder richtig gut zu gehen!

Ich kann leider nicht, bringe mein Rad zu Zaffer.  Damit es für WE wieder tipi topi ist!


----------



## MTBScout (14. September 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Das gute Wetter muss ausgenutzt werden !
> Wenn jemand Lust auf eine FAT durch leichtes Gelände hat, bitte hier melden !


Um die Zeit war ich leider schon unterwegs.
Aber McMarki will morgen eine Feierabend Runde drehen.


----------



## talybont (14. September 2006)

Pimpern, Lichtgestalten, Hartes Teil.

Ist das hier das MTB- oder das Naturinstinktforum? 

Ob ich mit Euch noch mal fahre, weiß ich aber nicht 

mfg,
Armin


----------



## HolyBen (14. September 2006)

So, zurück von meiner zunächst Solo FAT.

Nachdem ich alleine überwiegend Asphalt unter die Stollen genommen habe, sind mir nach anderthalb Stunden irgendwo zwischen Weisweiler und Dürwiß drei Biker vor die Flinte gekommen. 
Da ich bis dahin ziemlich Ziellos hin und hergefahren bin, habe ich gefragt, ob sie mich mitnehmen.

Da ich (ihr kennt mich ja) ein liebenswürdiger Mensch bin  , sind wir also gemeinsam über Dürwiß eine große Blausteinseerunde, anschließend eine Tagebaurunde zum Kapellchen, dann über Lamersdorf, Frenz bis Weisweiler zurück, wo wir uns trennten.

Grüüüße 
Bernd


----------



## Cheng (14. September 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Aber McMarki will morgen eine Feierabend Runde drehen.




Wann, eher FAT oder eher NR, bei einem NR gegen 20 Uhr wäre ich dabei!

PS: habe eben den Auslöser meines "knarzen" in der Nähe der Sattestütze lokalisiert, an den Befestigungsstangen des Sattels, an der Klemmstelle löst sich der Lack und darunter bildet sich Rost! Ist das normal nach 8 Monaten?


----------



## IGGY (14. September 2006)

Rost? Was hast du denn für einen Sattel?


----------



## Cheng (14. September 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Rost? Was hast du denn für einen Sattel?



Hy Ingo,

ist ein Selle Italia "Flite Max", bin mir nicht sicher ober es wirklich rostet oder nur Flugrost ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (14. September 2006)

Ich würde das reklamieren. 

Das ist nicht normal und selbst bei einem Salsa mit preiswerten Anbauteilen darf das nicht passieren.  

Im Ernst: ich glaube schon, dass Zaffer dir den tauscht.


----------



## Cheng (14. September 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde das reklamieren.
> 
> Das ist nicht normal und selbst bei einem Salsa mit preiswerten Anbauteilen darf das nicht passieren.
> 
> Im Ernst: ich glaube schon, dass Zaffer dir den tauscht.




Das sehe ich auch so. Werde morgen mal vorbei fahren und ihn fragen was er dazu sagt! Was würde der Kaiser sagen, "schaun mer mal"


----------



## burns68 (14. September 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ... Werde morgen mal vorbei fahren ...



Gibts Du meinen Mäuschen einen Kuß, schläft die erste Nacht nicht zu hause!


----------



## Cheng (14. September 2006)

sicher, sicher, gerne!


----------



## mcmarki (15. September 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Wann, eher FAT oder eher NR, bei einem NR gegen 20 Uhr wäre ich dabei!



werde direkt nach der Arbeit ab Düren über Kalltall, Stolberg nach Hause fahren. also ca. ab 16.30 h


----------



## burns68 (15. September 2006)

Was ist eigentlich mit morgen???? Ist schon einen Tour geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (15. September 2006)

@Cheng
Ich habe noch nie gesehen das ein Sattelgestell rostet!
Komisch! Hol dir einen Carbonsattel da haste sowas nicht


----------



## rpo35 (15. September 2006)

Ein Ledersattel mit Titangestell tut's auch...mit anderen Worten: Deine Armut kotzt mich und scheinbar auch IGGY an


----------



## MTBScout (15. September 2006)

MTB-Scout's Spezialreiniger ist eingetroffen.
Zwei Kanister a 5 Liter a 17 stehen zum verkauf bereit.
Wer zuerst kommt, kann als erster aus seinem XXL-Teil ein S machen  
MausD


----------



## mcmarki (15. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Ledersattel mit Titangestell tut's auch...mit anderen Worten: Deine Armut kotzt mich und scheinbar auch IGGY an



kann ja auch sein, dass bei dem letzten "Omba-Meeting" ein wenig zuviel "Powebar-Drink" darüber geschüttet wurde


----------



## MTBScout (15. September 2006)

Ich komm dann 16:30 nach Düren. Treffpunkt wie beim letzten mal?
Müssen wir Licht mitnehmen


----------



## mcmarki (15. September 2006)

okay - treff wie letztens - 
licht?? quatsch !


----------



## Xxmurax (15. September 2006)

uh la la, hier im thread ist ja richtig was los... also bin jetzt in bangkok angekommen und geniesse den abendlichen monsunregen. 
euch viel spass noch beim radeln, hoffe ja bald wieder mit einsteigen zu koennen...
bis dahin, freunde


----------



## Cheng (15. September 2006)

@MTB-Scout: wenn noch was von dem "Einlaufzeug" das ist, ich nehme was!

@All: Termin für morgen nicht von mir, weiss nicht wann ich von der Arbeit komme!

@rpo: ob Du es glaubst oder nicht. meine Armut kotzt mich auch an!


----------



## rpo35 (15. September 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> @rpo: ob Du es glaubst oder nicht. meine Armut kotzt mich...


Shit, Du hast meine Socken gesehen stimmts ?  
Edit: Hab mich verlesen *g*


----------



## Cheng (15. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Hab mich verlesen *g*



In Deinem Alter kann ich darüber hinweg sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (15. September 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> In Deinem Alter kann ich darüber hinweg sehen!


Jedenfalls weißt Du jetzt woran ich spare. Ich fahre 5 Jahre mit einem paar Socken und kann mir 'nen ordentlichen Sattel leisten


----------



## kurzer37 (15. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen

@Cheng wie sieht es mit NR-Heute aus?

Gruß
Kurzer37

@rpo35 in deinem Alter sollte man für das Alter auch schon vorsorgen 
das fängt bei den Socken an.


----------



## Cheng (15. September 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen
> 
> @Cheng wie sieht es mit NR-Heute aus?



Sorry, zu spät gelesen, da ich aber auch ziemlich kaputt bin und morgen wieder früh raus muss, fällt der für mich sowieso aus!


----------



## talybont (15. September 2006)

wird nun morgen gefahren oder nicht? was ist das auf einmal für ein Sauladen hier!


----------



## Cheng (15. September 2006)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> wird nun morgen gefahren oder nicht? was ist das auf einmal für ein Sauladen hier!



Es ist schon kurios, wenn ich oder XCR keinen Termin eintragen ist einfach tote Hose.
Ich und XCR müssen aber morgen ganz sicher arbeiten und können nicht fahren, einen Termin sollten die anderen "volljährigen", "selbstbewussten" Biker doch auf die Reihe bekommen! Hallo!!! Morgen soll es schön werden, das heisst mit Sonne und so!


----------



## mcmarki (15. September 2006)

Ein kurzer Bericht zur heutigen Feierabendtour die am Ende doch ein wenig länger ausgefallen ist.

Marcel und ich trafen uns in DN-Gürzenich - der feine Herr zog es vor sich bis dahin chauffieren zu lassen .
Von da ging es den Rur-Ufer-Radweg bis Obermaubach, hoch zur Kapelle - bis Nideggen an den Kletterfelsen vorbei, dort führten einge Kletterer vor wie man Überhänge bewältigt - Respekt.
Den schnellen Downhill nach Zerkall runter und von dort durch das Kalltal Richtung Mestrenger Mühle - leckerer Essensgeruch stieg uns von dort in die Nase - wir vermuteten das die das absichtlich machen.
Dann nahmen wir den Anstieg Richtung Vossenak unter die Stollen. Kurz vor Brandenburger-Tor naschte MTB-Scout von verbotenen Früchten. Über Waldautobahn fuhren wir recht zügig nach Süssendell und dann zur Pizzeria Mausbach zur flüssigen Nahrungsaufnahme, dort hielten wir noch ein Schwätzen mit Gejott.
Dann trennten sich unsere Wege - meine Schuhe leuchteten mir in der Dunkelheit den Weg nach Hause.

3:21 h   74,60 km  AV 22,2 km/h

Marcel wird wohl gleich noch einen Termin einstellen.

Gute Nacht 

Markus


----------



## rpo35 (15. September 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> ...3:21 h   74,60 km  AV 22,2 km/h...


Da lässt man Euch einmal ohne Ben raus......Hat noch jemand die hm dazu ? Ist ja erschreckend...tztztzt


----------



## mcmarki (15. September 2006)

doch HM 990 - aber der RUR Weg ist schnell zu fahren und ab Mausbach bis Würselen war ja nur Strasse. Im Endeffekt war es nicht so schnell wie es sich darstellt.


----------



## MTBScout (15. September 2006)

Hier der Termin für morgen. Da kein Premium-Guido verfügbar ist, sollten wir nicht vom rechten Weg abkommen oder Brotkrumen auslegen. Um 20:15 wird's nämlich schon dunkel, wie ich heute Lichtloserweise bemerkt habe.

Bis moin.
MausD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (15. September 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Hier der Termin für morgen. Da kein Premium-Guido verfügbar ist...........
> 
> Bis moin.
> MausD



Nu werft mal nicht die Flinte ins Korn, Georg ist doch auch noch da!


----------



## XCRacer (15. September 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> @MTB-Scout: wenn noch was von dem "Einlaufzeug" das ist, ich nehme was!


Fass _*meinen*_ Kanister an und ich brech dir den Arm!
Georg und ich haben unsere Räder geopfert, als das Wunderzeugs getestet werden sollte! Ich hab jetzt Körbchengröße A ...Äh ich meinte, Rahmengröße S 
Marcel, ich melde mich noch bei dir, zwecks Abholung. Eventuell Sonntag.


----------



## Cheng (16. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Fass _*meinen*_ Kanister an und ich brech dir den Arm!
> Georg und ich haben unsere Räder geopfert, als das Wunderzeugs getestet werden sollte! Ich hab jetzt Körbchengröße A ...Äh ich meinte, Rahmengröße S
> Marcel, ich melde mich noch bei dir, zwecks Abholung. Eventuell Sonntag.



@René, Du sollst Dich damit nicht duschen (Cup A),aber wenn Dein Rahmen jetzt eh nur noch Gr. S ist, was willst Du denn überhaupt noch mit 5 Liter? Das Zeug hat doch bestimmt ein Verfallsdatum, es sei denn Du frierst es ein und verkauft es in in ein paar Jahren als "Gammelreiniger"! 

Die Frage ist doch ob die beiden Kanister schon vergeben sind! Wenn noch einer da ist nehme ich den, wäre natürlich ganz uneigennützig und würde den Inhalt sogar teilen! 

So jetzt muss ich aber arbeiten!


----------



## PacMan (16. September 2006)

Bin gleich dabei! Fahrt ihr in die übliche Richtung? Dann würde ich erst später (am Omerbach? Woanders?) einsteigen und nicht erst bis Dürwiss hoch fahren.


----------



## MTBScout (16. September 2006)

Es sind 10 Liter extra-feinstes-Stöffchen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 da. Wenn Ihr mir noch einen Tag Zeit last auch 20 . Die könnt Ihr gerne unter euch aufteilen.
Aber wie ich euch kenne gebt ihr euch nur mit Hochprozentigem zufrieden.
Ich bin heute und morgen (abgesehen vom Radfahren) zu Hause. Nächste Woche mach ich endlich mal 7 Tage Urlaub.
M.


----------



## MTBScout (16. September 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Bin gleich dabei! Fahrt ihr in die übliche Richtung? Dann würde ich erst später (am Omerbach? Woanders?) einsteigen und nicht erst bis Dürwiss hoch fahren.


Vorschlag:
Erster Treffpunkt 13 Uhr Startanke Dürwiß
Zweiter Treffpunkt 13:15 PacMan am Bahnhof.
Bis gleich M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (16. September 2006)

Morjen Männers,

ich lege heute einen Ruhetag ein, da ich nach unserem gestrigen Betriebsausflug noch ein wenig angeschlagen bin.  

Mir gehts echt besch......  

Happy trails
Bernd


----------



## PacMan (16. September 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Zweiter Treffpunkt 13:15 PacMan am Bahnhof.


Das nenn' ich Service! 



			
				HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Mir gehts echt besch......


Muss ja ein toller Betriebsausflug gewesen sein!  Na dann lass es dir heute mal gut gehen!


----------



## RS-Hunter (16. September 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich lege heute einen Ruhetag ein, da ich nach unserem gestrigen Betriebsausflug noch ein wenig angeschlagen bin.
> 
> Mir gehts echt besch......  ...



Und ausserdem kannst du heute nachmittag eh nicht ...   ... Kinder hüten. Aber das wäre ja ein schöner Endpunkt für unsere Tour.  

Schade Marcel, gibt heute nichts mit unguidet. Aber ich kann mich auch völlig zurückhalten und lass mal die jungen Kerle ran  

bis gleich


----------



## MTBScout (16. September 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> ...unserem gestrigen Betriebsausflug noch ein wenig angeschlagen ...


So gehen die mit unseren Steuergeldern um


----------



## burns68 (16. September 2006)

Ich glaube ich schaffe es heute nicht mit zu fahren, es sein denn einer von euch hat ein fahrbares Dixi-Klo! Ich glaube ich habe gestern was gegessen, was nicht ganz so gut für die Verdauung ist.

Was für ein schei...!


----------



## PacMan (16. September 2006)

Bin da!


----------



## racer_of_the_X (16. September 2006)

*********************


----------



## MTBScout (16. September 2006)

Mein Kommentar zur heutigen Tour: Die Tour der Leiden oder die Tour der tausend Tode.
Tourbericht kommt dann wohl von Georg, ich muss mich erst mal wieder weiter erholen


----------



## RS-Hunter (17. September 2006)

racer_of_the_X schrieb:


> *********************



*W E R  S P I E L T  D E N N  H I E R  S C H O N  WI E D E R  H E R U M ? ? ?*


----------



## XCRacer (17. September 2006)

Schreib mal lieber den Bericht eurer Mördertour! *ungeduldigsein*
Oder soll ich erstmal einen Bericht von meiner Fahrt zur Arbeit posten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBScout (17. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Schreib mal lieber den Bericht eurer Mördertour! *ungeduldigsein*


Also eigentlich war die Tour nur für mich Mordsmäßig, die anderen hatten unverständlicherweise Spass wie Bolle


----------



## MTBScout (17. September 2006)

Wer hat Lust für eine WIRKLICH langsame Runde auf Asphalt um den Blausteinsee mit Resteverwertung im Pavilion-da-Onkel-Toms-Hütte?
Zeit ab jetzt bis 17 Uhr
MausD.


----------



## XCRacer (17. September 2006)

Ich werde mich *jetzt* auf eine meiner Standard-Runden machen. 2,5h Rund um die WBTS. Asfalt ist jetzt nicht so nach meinem Geschmack.

Ich komme dann am späten Nachmittag das Zeugs bei dir holen.


----------



## RS-Hunter (17. September 2006)

*Wilderei im Rotwildgehege*

Heute traf sich eine stark dezimierte Gruppe oder besser Grüppchen der Ombas. MTBScout befürchtete, dass es zu einer unguidet Tour kommen könnte, aber da hatte er die Rechnung ohne RS-Hunter gemacht. 

An der Star-Tanke trafen sich die Zwei. Zu welchem Treffpunkt talybont kommen wollte war nicht ganz klar. Als er Punkt 13:00 Uhr nicht an der Tanke war, fuhr man los, um dann den Jüngling Pacman vor der Haustüre abzuholen.

Dort trudelten dann alle nacheinander ein. Sogar burns68 ließ es sich nicht nehmen, der Gruppe eine schöne Tour zu wünschen.

MTBScout wünschte sich eine schöne gemächliche Tour über WABs, da die Sonne so schön schien und er gestern bereits eine lockere Runde mit mcmarki gedreht hatte.

Bereitwillig nahm RS-Hunter den Wunsch auf. Also ging es über breite Strassen übers Ringofengelände, an der lokalen MTB-Strecke vorbei. Mehr kümmerlich versuchten sich drei der vier die Strecke zu befahren. Pacman war der einzige mit etwas mehr Mum. Dies wurde sogar Videotechnisch festgehalten.

Nun ging es durch den Stadtwald, über den Donnerberg durch den Wald hinter Mausbach nach Stolberg zu den BSR-Werken. Von den ursprünglichen breiten Wegen hatte man sich schnell verabschiedet. Die grobe Richtung sollten die Gräben werden. Und RS-Hunter zog einen Trail nach dem anderen aus seinem Fundus.

Hinter den BSR-Werken gleich den nächsten anspruchsvollen Anstieg zum Breinigerberg hinauf. Irgendwie wollte jedoch der Eindruck nicht weichen, dass besonders MTBScout aber auch talybont und Pacman nicht so richtig mitziehen wollten.  

Weiter ging es den Kindergarten-Trail hinunter, hinter ehemals Wagemann entlang, dann der Straße bis zum Vichter-Landhaus gefolgt und von dort nach Zweifall. Noch rüber zum Solchbachtal und dann den Patternoster bis Einstieg Hasselbachgraben. Hier verkündete MTBScout, Fahrt den Graben durch bis zur Talsperre und  wartet dort auf mich. Gesagt, getan. Pacman, gejagt von RS-Hunter, wurde der HBG abgesurft. Die beiden anderen stolperten irgendwie hinterher. An der Schleuse im Wald keuchte Pacman, ich muss mich erstmal erholen, nachdem RS-Hunter zur weiteren HBG-Jagd aufgefordert hatte. Also los! RS-Hunter zuerst an der Talsperre. 2 min später kam Pacman, 5 min danach talybont und zum guten Schluss MTBScout (nur 8 min)!

Da es ein so schöner Tag war, entschloss man sich auch noch den Schlehbachgraben mit zunehmen. Obwohl Pacman sich noch für 17:00 Uhr zu einer Fahrt zu irgendeinem Badesee verabredet hatte. So betrat man das Großherzogtum von rpo und seinem Fürsten Boris. Die Versuche der Wilderei im Rotwildgehege entpuppten sich aber zuerst als mysteriös. Man traf nur auch Schwarzwild!? Immer tiefer durchs Rotwildgehege bis zum Museumsbahnhof, um dann auf den NW einzubiegen. Diesen war RS-Hunter dort aber erst einmal bei einem Nightright des Großherzogen rpo's gefahren. So kam es, dass man auch mal einmal einen kleinen Einstieg suchen musste. 

Nun wurde Pacman nervös und hatte nach einem kurzen Telefonat und einer Terminverschiebung sich von der Gruppe abgesetzt, damit er es doch noch einigermaßen rechtzeitig schaffte. So machten sich die drei letzten übrig gebliebenen auf breiten WABs Richtung Heimat auf. Nochmals den Kindergarten-Trail bis unten und über Süssendel, Gressenich und Omerbach nach Eschweiler. Dort wurde noch kurz überlegt, wo man die Tour beenden könne!? Schnell wurde man sich einig und nahm noch den beschwerlichen Weg bis nach Röhe auf sich, um in Holyben's Garten ein gekühltes alkfreies Weizen, einige Kekse, einen halben Kuchen und so manche bunte Kügelchen von dem kleinen Simon zu verzehren.

Völlig erschöpft lag MTBScout auf der Wiese. Talybont und RS-Hunter konnten sich auf Grund der vielen schönen Trails das Grinsen nicht verkneifen. Also eine rundum schöne Tour. Zumindest für die meisten.


----------



## talybont (17. September 2006)

war auch sehr schön!!!

Habe nu drei Wochen Urlaub, von denen ich voraussichtlich zwei Wochen hier in Eschweiler sein werde. Also, wenn jemand Lust und Laune hat, einfach melden oder Termin einstellen.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## rpo35 (17. September 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> *...*So betrat man das Großherzogtum von rpo und seinem Fürsten Boris...


Dann sind unsere Stollen heute eine ganze Menge über dieselben Trails geholpert...


----------



## Cheng (17. September 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> *Wilderei im Rotwildgehege*
> 
> 
> 
> ..... Fahrt den Graben durch bis zur Talsperre und  wartet dort auf mich. Gesagt, getan. Pacman, gejagt von RS-Hunter, wurde der HBG abgesurft. Die beiden anderen stolperten irgendwie hinterher. An der Schleuse im Wald keuchte Pacman, ich muss mich erstmal erholen, nachdem RS-Hunter zur weiteren HBG-Jagd aufgefordert hatte. Also los! RS-Hunter zuerst an der Talsperre. 2 min später kam Pacman, 5 min danach talybont und zum guten Schluss MTBScout (nur 8 min)!



Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl die Tour ist eine Woche zu spät gefahren worden!


----------



## MTBScout (17. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Dann sind unsere Stollen heute eine ganze Menge über dieselben Trails geholpert...


Wir sind aber schon gestern gefahren, der Bericht war nur einen Tag zu spät  
Ein Dank an den Hunter das ich im Bericht noch so gut weggekommen bin. Beim nächsten mal gibt es die Revanche, dann mit dem NO-Vertical-Limit Hinterreifen.

Ich verabschiede mich dann mal für eine Woche in den Urlaub  
M.ausD.


----------



## rpo35 (17. September 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:


> Wir sind aber schon gestern gefahren, der Bericht war nur einen Tag zu spät  ...


 "_Heute traf sich eine stark dezimierte Gruppe"_....Schlamperei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (17. September 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:


> Ich verabschiede mich dann mal für eine Woche in den Urlaub
> M.ausD.



Schönne Urlaub! 

TausE


----------



## HolyBen (17. September 2006)

Auch von mir schönen Urlaub und nimm die Stöcke füs Nordic-Walking mit.  

Bernd


.:::: Der Herr der Laufräder :::.


----------



## Cheng (17. September 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Auch von mir schönen Urlaub und nimm die Stöcke füs Nordic-Walking mit.
> 
> Bernd
> 
> ...



Haste welche geschossen?


----------



## RS-Hunter (17. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> "_Heute traf sich eine stark dezimierte Gruppe"_....Schlamperei



so'n Mist   ... das passiert, wenn man den Bericht in mehreren Etappen schreibt.


----------



## HolyBen (17. September 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Haste welche geschossen?



Zunächst habe ich heute mein Vorderrad mal eben selbst "perfekt" zentriert.  

Weil ich aber Georg nicht den Spass verderben wollte, habe ich danach alles in Einzelteile zerlegt und ihn gebeten, doch adäquate Teile für eine Erneuerung/Verbesserung des Rades zu bestellen.

Wir können nach Erhalt der Teile vielleicht den Meister bei der Arbeit bestaunen.  

Da ich aber auch doch mal Tubeless ausprobieren möchte, habe ich mir noch Laufräder mit Mavic XM 819 Felgen und Maxxis Ignitor Tubeless Schlappen gegönnt. Ist nix Besonderes aber zum ausprobieren reicht es wohl.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## XCRacer (17. September 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Frust von Seele fahrend


Brauchst du 'ne Runde Mitleid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (17. September 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> ...Da ich aber auch doch mal Tubeless ausprobieren möchte, habe ich mir noch Laufräder mit Mavic XM 819 Felgen und Maxxis Ignitor Tubeless Schlappen gegönnt. Ist nix Besonderes aber zum ausprobieren reicht es wohl ...


----------



## RS-Hunter (17. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Brauchst du 'ne Runde Mitleid



Da hilft zzt. kein Mitleid. Aber was diese Woche bei uns in der Firma los war.   (von ein auf den anderen Tag -23 Mann)

Da hilft so'ne Tour schon sehr gut. und was heisst 


XCRacer schrieb:


> t -6


----------



## Cheng (17. September 2006)

noch 6 Tage, dann bekommt er seine Menstruation!


----------



## XCRacer (17. September 2006)

chat, ihr luschen!


----------



## burns68 (17. September 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:


> Ich verabschiede mich dann mal für eine Woche in den Urlaub
> M.ausD.



Wünsche Dir einen schönen, erholsamen Urlaub!!


----------



## Cheng (18. September 2006)

Hier schon mal ein interessanter Termin für nächste Woche Freitag. Ich dulde keine Ausreden (z.B. " meine Lampe ist in Reparatur" oder ähnliches)! 

Zur Info: am kommenden Samstag bin ich nicht in Eschweiler, folglich werde ich keinen Termin einsetzten, wenn jemand einen Termin veranlasst, Claudia möchte wohl auch wieder mitfahren!


----------



## HolyBen (18. September 2006)

Ähhh, meine Lampe ist in Reparatur und wie ich jetzt feststelle, finde ich mittlerweile den Akku auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Cheng (18. September 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Ähhh, meine Lampe ist in Reparatur und wie ich jetzt feststelle, finde ich mittlerweile den Akku auch nicht mehr.


----------



## PacMan (18. September 2006)

_Isch aabe ga keine Lampe!_


----------



## burns68 (18. September 2006)

Hi Pacman,

wie war es gestern, tun Dir die Arme weh?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (19. September 2006)

@Olli: Hat Spass gemacht! Unser Instructor war jemand namens Harry. Fand ich in Ordnung.
Bin die Wand aber nur zweimal bis oben gekommen (auf 'ner 4+ Route). Danach taten mir die Arme zwar nicht weh, aber ich hatte trotzdem jedesmal nach 5 Metern nicht mehr genug Kraft um mich zu halten. Die Mädels, die noch dabei waren, hatten schon gar keinen Bock mehr, also sind wir dann auch bald gegangen.
Aber mein Kumpel (Sebastian) und ich haben uns vorgenommen, dass öfters zu machen!  Ich sag dir bescheid, wenn wir noch mal gehen, dann kannst du uns ein paar Tipps und Tricks zeigen!


----------



## PacMan (19. September 2006)

An die Urlauber/Schichtarbeiter:
Hat jemand Interesse an einer Tour morgen Nachmittag? Hab schon mal 'nen Termin gemacht. Kann aber auch noch ein wenig verschoben werden...


----------



## kurzer37 (19. September 2006)

PacMan schrieb:


> An die Urlauber/Schichtarbeiter:
> Hat jemand Interesse an einer Tour morgen Nachmittag? Hab schon mal 'nen Termin gemacht. Kann aber auch noch ein wenig verschoben werden...



Hy Pascal,

dann kann ja nur XC oder meiner einer angesprochen sein,die anderen haben ja keine Schicht und Urlaub gibt es keinen mehr. Fahren ja aber erst so gegen 15Uhr habe Nachtschicht und brauche meinen Schönheitsschlaf im Alter sollte man an seine Gesundheit denken. Werde so gegen 14Uhr aufstehen und ab 15Uhr könnte Ich fahren.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## PacMan (19. September 2006)

@Michael: Hmm... 15Uhr ist mir leider doch etwas spät.  Wollte schon so 3-4 Stunden Fahrzeit zusammenkriegen. Rechne also damit, dass ich 5 Stunden unterwegs wäre. Und dann wäre es ja schon 20:00 bis wir zurück sind...
Ganz alleine fahren muss ich aber zum Glück nicht. Armin (Talybont) hat sich auch erbarmt, mit mir zu fahren.  

Aber ich hab ja noch 'ne zweite Wochen Urlaub. Schlag doch einfach mal für kommende Woche 'nen Termin vor und das halte ich mir dann frei. Aber bitte such einen Tag mit schönem Wetter aus!


----------



## kurzer37 (19. September 2006)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ok. Dann am Mittwoch nächster Woche da habe Ich auch den ganzen Tag frei.
> Mal sehen wie das Wetter dann ist  können ja dann im Stadtwald und Richtung Würselen fahren.
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37


----------



## PacMan (19. September 2006)

@Michael: Ignorier das, was ich eben geschrieben habe! Wir kommen dich morgen um 15:00 Uhr bei dir abholen!
Den Termin brauch ich ja bloss um eine Stunde auf 14:00 zu verschieben. Bis zu dir brauchen wir ja auch noch mal eine Stunde, wenn wir uns Zeit lassen.


----------



## talybont (19. September 2006)

Kennt sich jemand zwischen Drielandenpunkt und Epen aus? Dort habe ich auf einer Rennradtour im Januar einige MTB-Wegweiser gefunden, die mich doch irgendwie reizen.


----------



## XCRacer (19. September 2006)

talybont schrieb:


> Kennt sich jemand zwischen Drielandenpunkt und Epen aus? Dort habe ich auf einer Rennradtour im Januar einige MTB-Wegweiser gefunden, die mich doch irgendwie reizen.


Ja, kenne ich.

Kann ich sehr empfehlen. Die Wegweiser sind identisch mit denen in der in Brunssumer Heide. Man sucht sich eine Farbe aus und radelt die nach. Nach 25 - 40 km ist man wieder da wo man hergekommen ist. Oder man nutzt die Verbindungswege (schwarze Symbole) und kombiniert mit einer anderen Runde.


----------



## HolyBen (20. September 2006)

Hallo,

war nicht ein NR für Freitag im LMB ?  

Gruß
Bernd

EDIT: Habs gesehen, nächste Woche...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (20. September 2006)

N'Abend!
Heute fand die Invaliden-Tour mit Teilnahme des Gelegenheits-Omba-Vorpostens Mannheim statt.
Nachdem der Kurze leider noch kurzfristig absagen musste, machten sich Talybont (mit Nacken-Beschwerden) und PacMan (mit Aua Knie) auf die Socken, äh Stollen.
Spontan entschied man sich für eine falsch-herum gefahrene Münsterländchen-Tour. Das heisst: Hohenstein, Aachener Land, Würselener Wald, England, Brander Wald, Freund, Dorff, Krauthausen, Kornelimünster, Hahn, Mönch, Birkenhof, Breiniger Berg, Kindergarten-Trail, Mausbach, Donnerberg, Stadtwald, Bergrath, Ende.
Ist doch fast so gut, wie ein GPS-Track, oder?  

Nach den knapp 55km trennten wir uns sofort, um unsere volle Aufmerksamkeit unserer Liebsten zu schenken. Beim Fahrrad-Putzen natürlich.

Werde jetzt 2 Tage Rad-Pause einlegen und hoffen, dass mein Knie sich bis Samstag wieder vernünftig aufführt!
Wenn ihr Freitag fahrt, komme ich euch aber gerne im Anschluss noch gute Nacht sagen! 

PS @Kurzer: Hab für kommenden Mittwoch schon mal 'nen Termin reingestellt. Können wir aber gerne noch anpassen. Schauen wir dann mal... (Alle anderen dürfen natürlich auch mitfahren!)


----------



## kurzer37 (21. September 2006)

PacMan schrieb:


> N'Abend!
> 
> 
> PS @Kurzer: Hab für kommenden Mittwoch schon mal 'nen Termin reingestellt. Können wir aber gerne noch anpassen. Schauen wir dann mal... (Alle anderen dürfen natürlich auch mitfahren!)



Ha bin schon eingetragen,

habe morgen Frei d.h. Ich könnte am Nachmittag oder frühen Abend eine Runde fahren(ab Samstag Spätschicht ) falls jemand Lust hat .

Gruß
Kurzer37


Eine Runde um den Blausteinsee mit Einkehr bei Lerch wäre nicht schlecht bei dem Wetter


----------



## XCRacer (22. September 2006)

Termin für Samstag >> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1800


----------



## RS-Hunter (22. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Termin für Samstag >> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1800



Bin Samstag auch nicht dabei; wir sind nach München die Alemania anfeuern.


----------



## mcmarki (22. September 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Bin Samstag auch nicht dabei; wir sind nach München die Alemania anfeuern.




Viel Spass auf der Wiesn und gut schluck


----------



## HolyBen (22. September 2006)

Wieso hast Du denn den zur Alemannia pasenden Smilie weg gemacht Markus ?

:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (22. September 2006)

*Viel Spaß in München !*​


----------



## burns68 (22. September 2006)

Hi Ihr,

würde gerne morgen mitfahren, aber morgen findet die Eifel-Tour mit den AIXTRON-Jungs statt. Treffpunkt morgen früh 11:00 an der Eisdiele in Mausbach. Mit anschließenden Pizza-Verzehr in Mausbach. Vielleicht sieht man sich! Viel spaß morgen!!!

burns


----------



## Cheng (22. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Termin für Samstag >> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1800



Für alle anderen die morgen fahren! Claudia fährt vielleicht mit, also schön brav an der Eifelstr. bis 13:50Uhr warten.


----------



## Cheng (22. September 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Viel Spass auf der Wiesn und gut schluck



Die tuen wir uns nicht an, wir fahren zurück bis Nürnberg und werden es uns da gut gehen lassen!


----------



## HolyBen (22. September 2006)

Leider ist meine bessere Hälfte (nein, nicht mein Fahrrad  ) krank und ich kann mich erst kurz vorher entscheiden.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## mcmarki (23. September 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Wieso hast Du denn den zur Alemannia pasenden Smilie weg gemacht Markus ?
> 
> :kotz:



dann hätte ich ja auch noch einen zu Bayern machen müssen - nun gut, hier :kotz:


----------



## HolyBen (23. September 2006)

Heute habe ich mich spontan entschlossen, an der Omba Tour teilzunehmen.

Da René leider nicht mit konnte, hat Dieter spontan den Aushilfsguide gegeben und was soll ich sagen, er war gut !  

So führte er uns über bekannte und (mir) tlw. unbekannte Trails durch die heimischen Gefilde. Alles war selbst für mich gut fahrbar, ich hoffe Pascal hat sich nicht gelangweilt.  

Leider veranlassten mich konditionelle Defizite, die Gruppe kurz vor Großhau zu verlassen.  

Ich habs dann gemächlich angehen lassen und bin über den Rennweg zurück geradelt. Hier konnte ich mich soweit erholen, dass ich mich hinter dem Parkplatz Rennweg wieder in den Wald geschlagen habe. Dann über Schevenhütte, Hamich am Omerbach entlang Richtung Heimat. 

Am Omerbach habe ich mich nochmal so richtig eingesaut. Wo in aller Welt kommt dort der Matsch her ?  

Ich hoffe, der Rest hatte noch viel Spaß und der richtige Bericht wird dann von Guidepraktikant Dieter kommen !  

Grüüüüße
Bernd


----------



## XCRacer (23. September 2006)

Da bin ich aber froh, dass das noch mit euch geklappt hat. Wenn der Praktikant Dieter dann meint, soweit zu sein, wird er zur Gesellenprüfung zugelassen 

Nochmal, fals das vorhin am Telefon nicht ganz eindeutig war: Um 12.20 rief mich mein Vater an, dass er mit seinem Motorrad mit platten Hinterreifen in Kuchenheim (Euskirchen) liegen geblieben ist. Habe Markus noch eine sms geschrieben, die scheinbar nicht angekommen ist. Ich habe Pappi dann abgeholt und es natürlich nicht mehr bis zum Treff geschafft. War erst gegen 15Uhr zurück.

Ich hoffe, ihr hattet alle eine schöne Tour.... BERICHT, BITTE!!!


----------



## mcmarki (23. September 2006)

@ René

Sms ist schon angekommen - nur habe ich mein Telefon schlauerweise zu Hause liegen lassen.

Tour war klasse - Lob an Dieter - sehr gut gemacht. Ihm sollte auch die Ehre zustehen den Bericht zu verfassen.

Wie schaut es aus - besteht Interesse morgen vormittag ne Runde zu fahren?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## XCRacer (23. September 2006)

Interesse ja! Müsste aber gegen 14Uhr wieder zurüch sein und die Tour sollte nicht allzu wild werden! Wäre ab 9Uhr abfahrtbereit. Vorschläge!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (23. September 2006)

wie wäre es 10.30 h Tanke Dürwiss?


----------



## XCRacer (23. September 2006)

Ja ist OK. Aber höchstens drei Stunden! Dann bis morgen 

EDIT: TERMIN!!!


----------



## HolyBen (23. September 2006)

Da wäre ich ja gerne mitgefahren: *Uneingeschränkt HolyBen tauglich !*


Ich besuche aber morgen meine Schwiegereltern, so dass ich leider nicht mit kann.

Viel Spaß
Bernd


----------



## XCRacer (23. September 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> ...Schwiegereltern ... *leider* nicht mit kann.


...is klar


----------



## commencal blanc (24. September 2006)

Hallo zurück,

war pc technisch seit Ende August nicht mehr im Rennen und habe scheinbar einige schöne Touren verpasst...  

aber dafür muss es jetzt wieder los gehen.

Morgen, also heute früh um 10:30 ist ja schon recht früh. Ich stell mal den Wecker und schau mal, ob ich es schaffe.  

Lg
Patrick


----------



## commencal blanc (24. September 2006)

können wir uns irgendwo auf dem Weg bis zur WBTS trefffen?


----------



## PacMan (24. September 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> So führte er uns über bekannte und (mir) tlw. unbekannte Trails durch die heimischen Gefilde. Alles war selbst für mich gut fahrbar, ich hoffe Pascal hat sich nicht gelangweilt.


Nein, ich hab mich definitiv nicht gelangweilt!   Wir sind auch mir teilweise unbekannte Trails gefahren (zumindest in der Art, wie wir sie gefahren sind; z.B. Generalsweg abwärts).
Also nochmal ein dickes Lob an Dieter!


----------



## talybont (24. September 2006)

Auch von mir ein Lob an Dieter. Und Du warst nicht zu schnell 
Leider haben wir am Schluss noch Claudia verloren, da wir drei (Pascal, Dieter und ich) im Stadtwald etwas der Hafer gestochen hat. Claudia hätte nicht kundtun dürfen, ortskundig zu sein 

Diese Woche wollte ich auch noch ein paar Runden drehen, bevorzugt morgens ab 08:00 Uhr. Sonst hat man ja nichts mehr vom Tag.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Cheng (24. September 2006)

talybont schrieb:


> Leider haben wir am Schluss noch Claudia verloren, da wir drei (Pascal, Dieter und ich) im Stadtwald etwas der Hafer gestochen hat.



Da sind wir einmal nicht dabei und dann passiert so etwas, wenn ihr Bernd aussetzt ist das ja nichts neues, aber Claudia! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







talybont schrieb:


> Claudia hätte nicht kundtun dürfen, ortskundig zu sein
> mfg,
> Armin



Sie hat sich bei mir heute in einer E-Mail "bitterböse" über Euch beschwert, sie will nie wieder mit Euch mitfahren! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nein, war ein Witz, davon hat sie gar nichts erwähnt, sie schreibt das Sie sich freut endlich wieder einmal mitgefahren zu sein und freut sich schon auf nächste Woche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (24. September 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> ..... wenn ihr Bernd aussetzt ist das ja nichts neues...



Stopp !!!

Sie wären auch langsam mit mir weiter gefahren, Armin hat sich erkundigt, ob ich auch *wirklich* den Heimweg kenne und auch Markus wollte mich noch überreden mitzukommen.

Also alles freiwillig und im Stadtwald ausgesetzt zu werden ist doch normal - oder ?


----------



## kurzer37 (24. September 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Stopp !!!
> 
> 
> Also alles freiwillig und im Stadtwald ausgesetzt zu werden ist doch normal - oder ?




Dann hoffe Ich man setzt mich nicht am Mittwoch irgendwo aus, 
bei meiner grösse hält man mich doch für einen Zwerg auf der Flucht. 
Gruß
Kurzer37

@Pacman wo möchtet ihr den fahren? War noch nicht Richtung Jülich oder so.


----------



## XCRacer (24. September 2006)

An die Urlauber! (Armin?, Pascal?)

Falls jemand Lust hat, morgen (Montag) eine feine MTB-Tour mit "Trails and more" zu fahren, möchte sich melden. Bevorzugt Vormittags ab 9Uhr. Also bitte melden, falls Interesse besteht.


----------



## PacMan (24. September 2006)

Interesse: vorhanden
Wetter-Aussichten: naja
Morgen früh aufstehen: uff
Aber ich bin gespannt, was "Trails and *more*" bedeutet! Ich stell mir mal den Wecker und melde mich morgen vor 9:00 Uhr telefonisch bei dir!


----------



## talybont (24. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> An die Urlauber! (Armin?, Pascal?)
> 
> Falls jemand Lust hat, morgen (Montag) eine feine MTB-Tour mit "Trails and more" zu fahren, möchte sich melden. Bevorzugt Vormittags ab 9Uhr. Also bitte melden, falls Interesse besteht.


werde mir morgen früh mal das Wetter vor Augen halten und dann entscheiden. Muss allerdings um 12 Uhr wieder daheim sein --> grosse Runden sind da nicht drin.


----------



## rpo35 (25. September 2006)

Pech für Euch, es regnet. Glück für mich, ich brauch den Rasen nicht zu mähen  ...naja, vielleicht wird's ja noch...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (25. September 2006)

Echte Biker mähen auch im Regen 

Haben gerade telefoniert (Pascal) und gecancelt. Dann wohl eher nach dem Mittag. Schau'n mer mal...


----------



## rpo35 (25. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Echte Biker mähen auch im Regen ...


Aber nicht im Hang  ...bin ich heute eben mal ein unechter


----------



## commencal blanc (25. September 2006)

Habt ihr alle Urlaub?


----------



## talybont (26. September 2006)

So, die Schäden von heute sind wieder behoben 

Den Trail hinter der Tankstelle (ESSO) in Vicht fahre ich nun zum zweiten Mal und liege auch zum zweiten Mal auf der Nase 
Und dann noch der Abflug kurz hinter Donnerberg auf dem Trail an der Strasse. Da will man Pascal verfolgen und vergisst, dass man nur mit dem Hardtail unterwegs ist und fahrtechnisch die Weisheit nicht mit Löffeln gefressen hat. Also von einer Wurzel ausgehebelt, mit dem Vorderrad an der Grasnarbe verheddert und ab über den Lenker. Und das bei über 30 Sachen.
Nun kann ich den linken Oberschenkel kühlen und wieder den Nacken einschmieren (war gerade IO  ). Den Lenker hat es auch gekillt. Egal, wollte eh einen Rizer montieren und Decathlon hat ja bis 20 Uhr auf.
Nun ist technisch alles wieder IO, ich hinke noch was. Muss dann morgen therapeutisch Biken  
Habe morgen auch länger Ausgang als erhofft. Es gibt Spinat zum Mittagessen, Der Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl --> ich hasse das Grünzeug 

mfg,
Armin

PS: wer ist Sunnnny??? Vermute mal, da hat sich ein Scherzkeks bei uns eingetragen!


----------



## PacMan (26. September 2006)

Gut zu hören, dass sich auch bei genauerer "Inspektion" keine schlimmeren Verletzungen bei dir aufgetaucht sind! Deine Einschlag-Spuren sahen schon heftig aus! (Hatte aber natürlich keinen Fotoapparat dabei.)

(Der Trail in Vicht hinter der Tankstelle wird übrigens Wagemann-Trail genannt. Weil sich dort früher eine Autowerkstatt (?) namens Wagemann befand. Oder so ähnlich.)

Tja, wer ist Sunnny? Hat sich jedenfalls heute erst hier im Forum angemeldet. Womöglich extra für unsere morgige Tour  Ich fühle mich geehrt!  
(Ich tippe aber auch mal auf Scherzkeks.)


----------



## rpo35 (26. September 2006)

Wagemann: Das war ein Volkswagen Vertragshändler in dem Gebäude vor der Tanke.
Sunnny: Hat sich doch gerade erst angemeldet und sich sicher nur aus versehen eingetragen.


----------



## HolyBen (26. September 2006)

talybont schrieb:


> So, die Schäden von heute sind wieder behoben


Ach Armin !

Du musst mich nicht unbedingt als Bodenprobennehmer vertreten !  

Ich hoffe, dass Deine Blessuren wirklich nur oberflächlich sind.  

Vielleicht machen wir beide wirklich mal ein Fahrtechnikseminar. 

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Cheng (26. September 2006)

Hy Männers,

eventuell steht morgen gegen 18Uhr ein Vortour zu Freitag statt! Bei Interresse bitte melden! Trage keinen Termin ein weil ich nicht 100%ig sagen kann das ich es schafe! Werde aber mit René@XCRacer vorher tel. Kontakt aufnehmen so das er dann noch einen Eintrag posten wird!

Den anderen Ombas eine schöne Tour morgen früh!

@talybont: auf das die Schmerzen schnell nachlassen, das kann so gut tuen!

@XCR: Probefahrt? Fotos?


----------



## niki-2 (26. September 2006)

Vielen Dank werde wir haben! Geh nicht zur Arbeit und fahr einfach mit!!


----------



## HolyBen (26. September 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Hy Männers,
> 
> eventuell steht morgen gegen 18Uhr ein Vortour zu Freitag statt! Bei Interresse bitte melden!



Jo, kannst mich notieren. 

Ich schau dann kurz vorher hier rein.

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (26. September 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank werde wir haben! Geh nicht zur Arbeit und fahr einfach mit!!



 ich versuche es einmal mit träumen!


----------



## kurzer37 (26. September 2006)

PacMan schrieb:


> (Der Trail in Vicht hinter der Tankstelle wird übrigens Wagemann-Trail genannt. Weil sich dort früher eine Autowerkstatt (?) namens Wagemann befand. Oder so ähnlich.)
> 
> Tja, wer ist Sunnny? Hat sich jedenfalls heute erst hier im Forum angemeldet. Womöglich extra für unsere morgige Tour  Ich fühle mich geehrt!
> (Ich tippe aber auch mal auf Scherzkeks.)




Hallo
Wagemann hieß der VW-Händler inkl. Werkstatt und die Tankstelle ist Heute noch im Besitz von Herbert Wagemann.Werkstatt nachher im Besitz von Thomas Nierle der jetzt auf der E-weilerstrasse einen VW-Handel betreibt.

Sunny ist bestimmt jemand den wir kennen aber mal sehen und morgen schön Ruhig nicht wahr Pascal  muß um 16 Uhr noch zum Werk und wir laufen im Moment wie die Blöden .

Gruß
Kurzer 37


----------



## XCRacer (27. September 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> @XCR: Probefahrt? Fotos?


Nach einer 30km Testfahrt durch den Korkus und dem Laufenburger Wald, bin ich mit Antje zufrieden. Die Sitzposition ist gut, obwohl ich im Vergleich zu Roti 25mm gestreckter sitze. Der Hinterbau des Anthem arbeitet nicht ganz so sensibel wie das RCC. Kann am Manitou-SPV-Dämpfer liegen, oder ich habe noch nicht die richtigen Einstellungen gefunden. Klar ist jedoch, das Giant ist mehr auf CC ausgelegt, als das Rotwild.


----------



## PacMan (27. September 2006)

Auf jeden Fall eine sehr schöne Farbe! Blau macht glücklich! 
Der Manitou-SPV Dämpfer hat doch dieses Pedal-Platform System. Dann wäre es ja "normal", dass er nicht so sensibel anspricht, soweit ich weiss.


----------



## rpo35 (27. September 2006)

PacMan schrieb:


> ...Der Manitou-SPV Dämpfer hat doch dieses Pedal-Platform System....


Genau, SPV


----------



## PacMan (27. September 2006)

Ja, ok.  Ich konnte nur "SPV" nicht mit "Pedal Platform System" übereinbringen. Deswegen war ich mir nicht sicher. Hab aber mal nachgeschlagen und weiss jetzt, dass SPV für "*S*table *P*latform *V*alving" steht.  
Wieder was gelernt! Und das so früh am Morgen!


----------



## mcmarki (27. September 2006)

und wieso bist DU so früh wach ?? Dudenhöfer Trauma ??


----------



## XCRacer (27. September 2006)

Pascal hatte mich am Montag sogar *vor *9Uhr angerufen! Ich sag euch, da stimmt was nicht. Steckt bestimmt 'ne Frau hinter...


----------



## kurzer37 (27. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Pascal hatte mich am Montag sogar *vor *9Uhr angerufen! Ich sag euch, da stimmt was nicht. Steckt bestimmt 'ne Frau hinter...



Ich kann Euch alle beruhigen Pacman fährt diese Woche mit vernünftigen Kerlen und dann ist selbst er ein Frühaufsteher .

Grzß
Kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (27. September 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Pacman fährt diese Woche mit vernünftigen Kerlen



ja sag ich doch "DUDENHÖFER-TRAUMA"


----------



## talybont (27. September 2006)

War heute richtig erholsam. Nach 3h waren auch die Schmerzen im linken Oberschenkel weg und es lief immer besser! Aber Pascal hatte mal wieder Hunger bekommen  und wollte schnell nach Hause. Also nur 72 km in 4h mit 860 hm. 

Muss nun mal meine Bremsen checken. Der linke Hebel bewegt sich nicht mehr in die Ausgangsstellung zurück, wenn man ihn loslässt. Haut man ein paar mal drauf, macht er es wieder für 5 Minuten, dann wieder von vorn.
Vermute mal, das bei dem Einschlag gestern etwas Luft ins System geraten ist. Hatte nämlich beim Aufsitzen gestern den Druckpunkt am Lenkergriff. Zweimal gepumpt, dann IO. Hat also gut gerummst.

Wenn ich nichts finde, muss ich wohl mal über eine Juicy 5 nachdenken.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## XCRacer (27. September 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> eventuell steht morgen gegen 18Uhr ein Vortour zu Freitag statt! Bei Interresse bitte melden! Trage keinen Termin ein weil ich nicht 100%ig sagen kann das ich es schafe! Werde aber mit René@XCRacer vorher tel. Kontakt aufnehmen so das er dann noch einen Eintrag posten wird!


Die Tour findet statt. Im Auftrag von Th soll ich euch schreiben, das ihr um 1800 bei Th auf der Jül-str sein sollt. Quacks der Bruchpilot kommt auch. 
Ans Licht denken! 

Was ist eigentlich mit Marcel? Ist der im sauren Land verschütt gegangen?


----------



## PacMan (27. September 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:


> ja sag ich doch "DUDENHÖFER-TRAUMA"


Genau! Für den Kurzen steh ich früh auf, aber nur für Bernd bleib ich abends lange wach! 

Bericht von heute folgt noch.
Ob ich gleich mitfahre, weiss ich noch nicht. Ich versuch es aber einzurichten. Hab wohl nur ein kleines Lämpchen, also hoffe ich, dass ihr mir den Weg gut ausleuchtet!


----------



## HolyBen (27. September 2006)

Ich werde Dir schon heimleuchten.


----------



## PacMan (27. September 2006)

So... ein kurzes Resumé des heutigen Tages...
In aller Herrgottsfrühe (also gegen 9:30 Uhr ) trafen sich Dieter (alias Niki-2), Armin (alias Talybont) und meine Wenigkeit (alias ich) in Eschweiler am Hauptbahnhof. Vom heimlichen Mitfahrer Sunnny fehlte jede Spur, was uns aber nicht sonderlich überraschte.
Man machte sich auf Richtung Vicht um Michael (alias Kurzer37) einzusammeln. Kurzfristig beschlossen man noch, sein Glück heute nochmal am Deadly Mountain zu riskieren. Um zuviel aufregungs-bedingten Stress beim geneigten Leser vorzubeugen, sei direkt gesagt, dass es keine Verletzten gab. Aber auch niemanden, der den Trail komplett fuhr. Meinereiner scheiterte diesmal schon an der zweiten Spitzkehre ; schaffte dafür aber die Spitzkehre, die beim letzten Mal einen "perfect run" verhinderte.

Am Kindergarten gesellte sich der Kurze dazu und man fuhr den Kindergarten-Trail mal verkehrt herum, sprich bergauf. Weiter ging es Richtung Birkenhof (Nähe Vennwegen), vorher an der ersten Strasse aber ein Stück nach rechts um einen (mir unbekannten) Trail zu befahren. Dort gibt es eine sehr kniffelige Stelle mit dicken Wurzeln, 90° Kurve und anschliessender Brücke, welche von keinem Probanden fahrend gemeistert wurde. (Für mich endete es sogar *fast* im Bach.)
Weiter ging es auf dem Nordwanderweg Richtung Roetgen. Hier ist ein Lob an Michael angebracht! Trotz wenig Übung in Trails meisterte er hier auch die fiesen wurzeligen Stellen ohne Murren!  

Am Museumsbahnhof nahm man kurz das zweite Frühstück zu sich und philosophierte über die aktuelle Personal-Situation in vielen Betrieben. Fazit: beschissen.

Weiter gings unterhalb der Staumauer der Dreilägerbach-Talsperre und anschliessend den Asphalt-Weg hoch zur selbigen. Dann stürzten sich die Protagonisten in den Hasselbachgraben. Und dies ist für einen unserer Akteure sogar wörtlich zu verstehen!

--- kurzer Wechsel in die Ich-Perspektive ---​
Dieter fuhr vor mir. Auf dem Weg vor uns liegt ein dünner Baumstamm ganz fies im 45°-Winkel auf dem Weg. Dieter ruft mir zu: "Vorsicht" und lupft das Rad über den Baumstamm. Nur das Hinterrad bleibt irgendwie hängen und rutscht zur Seite ab. Dieter wird plötzlich bewusst, dass sein Vorderrad in Richtung Bach zeigt und bremst. Zu spät. Sein Vorderrad rutscht in den Bach ab und Dieter schafft es noch irgendwie aus den Pedalen zu springen und mit dem Füßen voran in den Bach zu hüpfen. 
Fazit: Zwei nasse Füße und ein verrutschter Bremsgriff, was aber problemlos wieder gerichtet werden konnte.
Aber das sah echt spektakulär aus! Wird echt Zeit, dass ich mir 'ne Helmkamera zulege! 

--- weiter in der dritten Person ---​
Kurz vor Ende des Hasselbachgrabens bogen man links ab um den Krebsbach-Trail zu genießen. Leider wurde dieser ja vor einigen Monaten im unteren Bereich durch Waldarbeiten ziemlich zerstört. Nur langsam bildet sich dort wieder eine fahrbare Spur. Aber allein wegen des ersten Abschnitts ist dies schon die bessere Alternative gegenüber Paternoster runterzufahren.

Durch das Solchbachtal gings Richtung Zweifall. Dort hätte Dieter noch beinahe eine Oma ('tschuldigung. Eine ältere Dame) auf der Lenkerstange mitgenommen, als diese plötzlich hinter einer Hecke auf den Weg trat.

In Zweifall verabschiedete sich Michael, während der Rest der Truppe am Kloster vorbei über ein paar Variationen zum Gottfriedskreuz fuhr. Der restliche Weg führte am Omerbach entlang, bis man sich am Vereinsheim trennte.

Zuhause standen dann 66,6km auf meinem Tacho. Dies war aber das einzig bösartige an der heutigen Tour!

Wieder ist ein dickes Lob an Dieter fällig, der auch heute größtenteils für die super Streckenführung verantwortlich war!  

---------------------------------------------------------------

Am Abend stand dann noch ein Vorspiel für die freitäglichen Nightride an. Es ging ungefähr den gleichen Weg lang wie letzten Mittwoch. Sprich über Donnerberg an der Stolberger Burg vorbei, den Hammerberg hoch, nach Prym runter und Richtung Büsbach hoch. Dort ein kurzer Abstecher ins Münsterländchen. Auf einer gras-bewachsenen Abfahrt kam René vor mir ins Schlingern und ich saß zum zweiten Mal heute in der ersten Reihe um einen spektakulären Sturz zu bewundern.  René war in eine - kaum sichtbare - Spurrille geraten und ging kurz danach über'n Lenker. Er lag zwar dann mit dem Rücken im Stacheldraht, aber anscheinend hat er nix weiter abbekommen - nur ein kleines Loch in der Trikot-Tasche.

Weiter gings hoch zum Brander Wald, wo es auch dunkel genug war, um die Lampen einzuschalten. Leider hatte René einen Wackelkontakt im Akku, Bernd nur 'ne kleine Lampe dabei und ich nur die 6 Euro Aldi-Stirnlampe. Also musste Thorsten quasi im Alleingang uns den Weg erleuchten. Ein paar Wurzeltrails meisterten wir damit auch noch ganz gut.

Durch den Würselner Wald ging es hoch Richtung Raststätte Aachener Land. Dort begegneten wir noch ein paar anderen Nightridern: Eine Gruppe Reiter war dort (natürlich) mit ihren Pferden unterwegs.

Nach einer kurzen Stärkung in Bernds Residenz mit alkoholfreien Erfrischungsgetränken traten wir die Heimwege an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (27. September 2006)

Na da haste Dir ja richtig Mühe gegeben! Schöner Bericht!


----------



## rpo35 (27. September 2006)

Oh mann, hoffentlich ist dem Anthem nix passiert


----------



## kurzer37 (27. September 2006)

Hy Pascal
erstmal vielen Dank an Dieter der uns eine schöne Strecke mit tollen Trails zusammen gestellt hat .Für mich war dies eine Trail Premiere und mit Armin als Leitfigur auch hervorragend zu fahren.Armin gilt der nächste Dank für seine Führung auf den Trails als Vortänzer so konnte Ich immer sehen wie Ich am besten die Trails Meistern kann.Und glaubt mir beim alleine fahren bin Ich die Trails gefahren aber nicht soviel. Nun zu Pascal der am heutigen Tag hellwach war und das zu der frühen Stunde und der den Termin eingetragen hat .
Habe ab nächster Woche Mittwoch Urlaub und falls jemand Zeit und Lust hat melden. Am Freitag fahre Ich nicht mit weil Ich Frühschicht habe und mir das sonst zu Spät wird.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Cheng (27. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Oh mann, hoffentlich ist dem Anthem nix passiert



Wie man sieht ist dem "Anthi" nichts passiert, aber schliesslich muss ein richtiges Bike auch richtig eingeweiht werden! 






Hier noch ein paar Impressionen des heutigen Abend!


----------



## PacMan (27. September 2006)

Geile Photos, Thorsten! ...also... abgesehen von Renés Waden zumindest.


----------



## XCRacer (28. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Oh mann, hoffentlich ist dem Anthem nix passiert


Keine Sorge. Das Mädel steht auf die harte Tour.


----------



## IGGY (28. September 2006)

René erzähl mal was über das Giant! Besser oder schlechter wie das Rotwild?


----------



## niki-2 (28. September 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> René erzähl mal was über das Giant! Besser oder schlechter wie das Rotwild?


Hallo liebe Freunde des MTB Sports!!

Nachdem ich soviel Lob an meiner Person als Tourguide erfahren habe, folgt hier nun endlich mein Bericht zur Omerbachtour vom letzten Samstag dem 23.09.2006.

Treffpunkt war diesmal die Startanke in Dürwiß etwas später als gewohnt um 13.30 Uhr. Pünktlich am Start waren Bernd ( holyben), Markus ( mcmarki), Armin(Talybont) und meine Wenigkeit( niki-2). Leider fehlte noch unser allseits   beliebter Tourguide Rene(xc racer) der ganz ungewohnt auf sich warten lies.
Nach entlos langer Zeit des Wartens kam Bernd dann auf die Idee Rene anzurufen. Leider musste er kurzfristig absagen und wir hatten für heute keinen Tourguide. Was nun??

Wir beschlossen weiter zum Treffpunkt am Omerbach zu fahren um dort eventuell einen alternativen Tourguide zu finden.

Am Omerbach angekommen warteten Pascal(pacman) und Claudia auf uns.
Pascal meinte da ich die Tour ins www. gesetzt hätte sollte ich auch den Tourguide spielen. Schon hatte ich den schwarzen Peter!!
Ich dachte nur wo fährt man mit solchen Typen hin?? 

Nichts desto trotz fuhren wir den Omerbach Richtung Schevenhütte entlang und je länger wir unterwegs waren kamen mir einige Ideen. 

In Hamich fuhren wir Richtung Freibiersenke wo ich dann links den Downhill Richtung Schevenhütte nahm. Auf der anderen Seite gings dann hoch in den Laufenburgerwald. Wir folgten einigen Trails bis wir an der Laufenburg ankamen. Die Trails waren für unseren Freund Bernd schon eine Herausforderung. 
Ich dachte wenn das mal gut geht. Aber dazu später mehr!!!

Wir fuhren weiter zum Generalsweg der dann als Downhill unter die Stollen genommen wurde. Pascal meinte er wäre diesen Trail noch nie als Downhill gefahren und war sichtlich begeistert.

Weiter ging`s am Soldatenfriedhof über einige sehr schöne Trails in Richtung Rennweg. Nach anstrengendem Uphill zum Rennweg, fuhren wir über den Tönbachtrail nach Großhau, wo ich leider feststellen musste, das wir Bernd verloren hatten. Armin sagte: " Wir können ruhig weiterfahren, Bernd hat das "Zeitliche gesegnet" und fährt nach Hause." 

Es folgte ein wunderschöner Trail hinunter nach Gey. Von dort aus ging es über einen kräftezehrenden Anstieg wieder zurück, am Sendeturm vorbei nach  Großhau. Von Großhau Richtung Wehebachtalsperre über die alte Strasse fuhren wir dann langsam Richtung Süssendell und über einige Trail`s nach Mausbach zur Pizzeria um ein "kühles Blondes" zu trinken.

Markus verabschiedete sich und wir traten den Heimweg durch den Eschweiler Stadtwald an, wo wir nach rasanter Fahrt über Singletrail`s feststellen mussten das wir Claudia verloren hatten. Nach ergebnisloser Suche trennten sich unsere Wege.

Die Fakten der Tour: 
- Entfernung: 62,1 km
- Gesamtzeit: 5:30 h
- Höhenmeter: 1025 hm

Es hat mich sehr gefreut, diese Tour führen zu dürfen. Bis zum nächsten Mal.

Euer Dieter


----------



## rpo35 (28. September 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> ...wo ich leider feststellen musste, das wir Bernd verloren hatten. Armin sagte: " Wir können ruhig weiterfahren, Bernd hat das "Zeitliche gesegnet" und fährt nach Hause." ...wo wir nach rasanter Fahrt über Singletrail`s feststellen mussten das wir Claudia verloren hatten. Nach ergebnisloser Suche trennten sich unsere Wege...


Tolle Guides seid ihr  Wie kann man auf einer Tour gleich 2 Leute verlieren und dann auch noch einer Frau  ...tztztz

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## burns68 (28. September 2006)

Hi Ihr,

falls man mich vermissen sollte, ich werde wohl in den nächsten Wochen nicht mehr biken können.  

Bike und Fahrer sind kaput!

Bike: Bremse und Schaltung!
Fahrer: Verdacht auf Lymphknotenschwellung o. Leistenbruch.

Viel spaß bei euren Touren! 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (28. September 2006)

Hallo Olli,

Mensch du machst Sachen - hoffentlich ist der Schaden an dem Bike nicht so groß  

Spaß bei Seite - ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung - werde schnell wieder fit. 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## niki-2 (28. September 2006)

Hy Olli,

das ist aber schade!!! Gute Besserung und auf bald.
Viele Grüsse
Dieter


----------



## kurzer37 (28. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Tolle Guides seid ihr  Wie kann man auf einer Tour gleich 2 Leute verlieren und dann auch noch einer Frau  ...tztztz
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph




Hy Ralph,

mich haben Sie aber nicht verloren und das trotz der Trails , @Olli du bist ja eine toller Kerl erst machst du mir lange Zähne von wegen fahren wir mal zusammen und dann machst du deinen Schatz kaputt und versuchst noch dich selber zu zerstören. 

Alles gute für dich und deine liebste und gute Besserung 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## XCRacer (28. September 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> René erzähl mal was über das Giant! Besser oder schlechter wie das Rotwild?


Besser oder schlechter gibt's da nicht. Das Giant ist CC-lastiger ausgelegt und spricht nicht bei jedem Steinchen an. Da war das Rotwild sensibler. Das Giant ist wendiger in den Trails, dafür bergab etwas nervöser (Siehe oben, Sturz in einem Hohlweg  ). Das Rotwild ist im ganzen edler gefertigt, spielt aber auch preislich in einer anderen Liga.

@Olli: Gute Besserung dir und deinem Rad. Hättest dein Rad eben nicht in die Kiddi-Schrauber-Kaschemme bringen sollen.


----------



## MTBScout (28. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ...Was ist eigentlich mit Marcel? Ist der im sauren Land verschütt gegangen?...


Halbwegs zumindestens. Ich hab mir schon überlegt einen eigenen Thread Omba-Meets-Sauerland aufzumachen. 
Ich glaub morgen Abend werd ich es auch nicht schaffen.
Aber am Samstag bin ich dabei. Ich hoffe auf eine große Runde  
Maus(noch)D


----------



## mcmarki (28. September 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:


> Aber am Samstag bin ich dabei. Ich hoffe auf eine große Runde
> Maus(noch)D



sollen wir denn dann bereits um 11.00 h starten?


----------



## MTBScout (28. September 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:


> sollen wir denn dann bereits um 11.00 h starten?


Von mir aus gerne


----------



## Cheng (28. September 2006)

> 1-Zimmer-Studentenbude nähe Arnsberg gesucht.



Was soll das heissen, "Maus(noch)D", wir wollen Fakten, Fakten, Fakten!


----------



## talybont (28. September 2006)

Also Samstag wäre mir früher auch deutlich lieber!!! Von mir aus ab 09:00.

Habe am säten nachmittag noch was vor und will nicht auf den letzten Drücker da sein!

mfg,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (28. September 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Was soll das heissen, "Maus(noch)D", wir wollen Fakten, Fakten, Fakten!



Ich schätze er bereitet jetzt schon das Bootcamp 2007 vor


----------



## talybont (28. September 2006)

also 10:00 in Roetgen mit Ralph ist ja auch eine Überlegung wert. Wenn die dort so um 10:00 starten und gegen 10:40 in Vennwegen sein wollen, könnte man so ab 09:30/09:45 ab Eschweiler HBF gen Vennwegen aufbrechen und dazustoßen.


----------



## HolyBen (28. September 2006)

Der (mit Hilfe von XCRacer) Erleuchtete fährt ohne Schläuche.  

Bis morgen Abend


----------



## niki-2 (28. September 2006)

Wie siehts denn Samstag aus? Findet eine Tour statt? Morgen Abend schaffe ich leider nicht.


----------



## XCRacer (28. September 2006)

Klar fahren wir am Samstag! Ist 11Uhr für dich OK? Dann mache ich einen Termin.


----------



## niki-2 (28. September 2006)

Na klar super Zeit. Ich hoffe für euch ist es nicht zu früh, wenn ihr morgen Abend die Sau rauslasst.

Bis dann

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (28. September 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Pascal meinte da ich die Tour ins www. gesetzt hätte sollte ich auch den Tourguide spielen. Schon hatte ich den schwarzen Peter!!



Hy Dieter,

ein Großes Lob an unseren neuen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



   , aber so wie es scheint hast Du Dich bei der Gruppe doch recht beliebt gemacht, sogar Claudia hat mir letzten Sonntag noch eine Mail geschrieben das es ihr sehr gut gefallen hat! Auch wenn ihr beim nächsten mal etwas besser auf die Mitstreiter aufzupassen habt, schliesslich haben wir einen Ruf zu verlieren! 

Wenn der Termin für nächsten Samstag steht werde ich Claudia eine Mail schreiben, sie wollte wohl mitfahren, obwohl sie morgen erst von einer Klassenfahrt aus Frankreich zurück kommt. 
Ich kann keider nicht, schliesslich muss wenigstens ein Omba die arme Frisöse "JJ" in den "Ernst des Lebens" begleiten!


----------



## niki-2 (28. September 2006)

Hy Thorsten,

mit dem Titel kann ich leben!!!!
Schade das du Samstag nicht dabei bist. Wenn ich bei nächster Gelegenheit wieder den Aushilfstrottel mache werde ich besser auf meine Mitstreiter achten, besonders auf Bernd und Claudia.


----------



## commencal blanc (28. September 2006)

N´abend,

scheint ja eine lustige Tour mit herben Verlusten gewesen zu sein...

Also ihr fahrt Samstag auch..... 
Habe mich für die Roetgener eingetragen, aber die fahren immer so früh  , vor allem wenn ich in Roetgen starten sollte...

aber mal sehen, bisher hat es immer irgendwie geklappt...

ciao
Patrick


----------



## niki-2 (28. September 2006)

Rene wollte die Tour eintragen für 11.00 Uhr am Samstag. Bis Roetgen ist ja auch schon weit. Dann muß man wirklich früh aufstehen.

Dieter


----------



## Cheng (28. September 2006)

Also Ombas, so geht das nicht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Erst 4 Einträge für morgen abend. Oder wollt Ihr das ich die 9 Kisten "Powerbar" alleine austrinke" 

@Holyben: Ich weiss jetzt das Du eine Lampe hast, also ab  in den Stall und den Akku suchen!

Eintragen, Marsch, Marsch


----------



## PacMan (28. September 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> neu"der Omerbach!"neu


Hey, wir sind im Wiki!  Weisst du denn, wer der Verfasser war? Bei Wiki ist nur seine IP-Adresse geloggt: 80.137.28.74 - Scheint ein 1&1 Kunde zu sein...
Aber der Eintrag ist falsch!  Da steht, der Treff existiere seit 2006. Aber dieser Thread läuft ja schon seit 2 Jahren (das erklärt auch unsere 2. Jubiläumstour ) und den Treff gab es ja sogar schon früher! Sollten wir mal korrigieren, oder?


----------



## XCRacer (29. September 2006)

*Eintragen! Marsch, Marsch!*

Falls heute Interesse an eine Pre-Nightride-Tour besteht, bitte melden. Mir schwebt so 18Uhr vor.


----------



## Cheng (29. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> *Eintragen! Marsch, Marsch!*
> 
> Falls heute Interesse an eine Pre-Nightride-Tour besteht, bitte melden. Mir schwebt so 18Uhr vor.



Bist wohl doch sehr müde! Im Termin steht 11Uhr!

Cheng ist doof!


----------



## PacMan (29. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Falls heute Interesse an eine Pre-Nightride-Tour besteht, bitte melden. Mir schwebt so 18Uhr vor.


Joooa, das ließe sich einrichten. Meld!


----------



## XCRacer (29. September 2006)

Dann würde ich sagen, Treff um 18Uhr Star-Tanke! Dachte so an über das Rheinbraun Wäldchen, Weisweiler, zum Aussichtspunkt bei Jüngersdorf um da den Sonnenuntergang zu erhaschen und dann über Lfbg, Gressenicher Wald so langsam Richtung Treff NR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (29. September 2006)

Klingt gut - geht klar!
Hmmm, Sonnenuntergang. Dann bring ich mal meine Digicam mit!


----------



## MTBScout (29. September 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Was soll das heissen, "Maus(noch)D", wir wollen Fakten, Fakten, Fakten!


Gibt noch keine Fakten. Ich sag aber bescheid wenn ich zum Sauerländer Ehrenhalber ernannt worden bin  

Ich werde es heute warscheinlich *doch * schaffen. Stell schon mal die Power-Bar-Drinks kalt  
MausD


----------



## Cheng (30. September 2006)

Na da bin ich aber mal gespannt wer morgen alles dabei ist!


----------



## MTBScout (30. September 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> ...Na da bin ich aber mal gespannt wer morgen alles dabei ist...


Ich bin leider nicht dabei, aber nicht wegen . 
Viel Spass den restlichen Überlebenden


----------



## XCRacer (30. September 2006)

*29.09.2006 - Teil I der Freitags-Nightride (Dämmerungs-Ride)*

Pacman und ich machten uns um 18Uhr auf. Es sollte eine Pre-Nightride-Tour zum Aussichtspunkt im Erbsbusch werden. Diese Stelle war auch schnell erreicht. Nach einer Pause und dem obligatorischen Fotoshooting ging es weiter zur Laufenburg. Auch hier wurden für die lohnende Perspektive die Kameras gezückt.

Nach einem Abstecher durch den Bovenberger Wald zum Korkus, ging es zum eigentlichen Treff der geplanten Nightride an der Star-Tanke in Dürwiß mit Ausklang als "Bayrischen Abend"...


----------



## Cheng (30. September 2006)

Tourenbreicht zur heutigen Ombatour oder auch "one man show" genannt!

Los ging es um 15:30Uhr in Niedermerz bei Aldenhoven an einer wunderschön gelegenen kleinen Kirche!






Als Ziel wurde der Schleidener Hof im entfernten Schleiden bei Aldenhoven gesetzt! Da Georg und mir die Strecke doch als zu schwierig erschien, haben wir uns anders entschieden und wollten die Tour in einem Lieferwagen befahren. Einer ließ es sich nicht nehmen das hoch gesetzte Ziel durch zu ziehen. JJ alias Jürgen setzte die Latte sogar noch etwas höher und fuhr die Tour mit einer Rikscha, 






hinten drauf seine frisch angetraute Jutta.
Nebenbei wurde noch ein wenig geheiratet !






Die "Tour" ist nichts dagegen, nur das in diesem Fall der Besenwagen vorne her und der Megatross hinter nur einem Fahrer her fuhr!






Jürgen, bei dem sich doch langsam erste Schweissperlen auf seiner Stirn zeigten, kutschierte seine ersichtlich wohlfühlende Ex-Freundin über die Aldenhovener Landstraßen!






Mit mehr als 20km/h






kam er dann nach ca. 20min. Fahrzeit im Schleidener Hof an.






Dort wurde dann der Rest des Tages mit ein paar Powerbar Füssiggetränken verbracht!

Die Eckdaten: Niedermerz - Schleiden, 3,5km - 8Hm 

Ich wünsche den beiden ein langes glückliches Leben mit viel Freude, Freunden und vielen Kindern!


----------



## rpo35 (1. Oktober 2006)

Na da gratulier ich doch mal ganz heftig !! Und das mit der Rikscha ist ja absolut genial 
Wir haben heute 10 kleine Negerlein gespielt - erst rückwärts, dann vorwärts ...mehr morgen...


----------



## HolyBen (1. Oktober 2006)

Ich weiß ja gar nicht, ob der Jürgen mittlerweile unser Forum liest.

Trotzdem auch von mir und meinen Lieben an dieser Stelle:

Alles Gute für Jutta und Jürgen !  

(Also JJAJ)

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## XCRacer (1. Oktober 2006)

Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch an das Paar. Aber, lieber Thorsten, eigentlich hätte wegen der Chronologie, erst dein Bericht zur Freitags-Nightride kommen müssen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (1. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Aber, lieber Thorsten, eigentlich hätte wegen der Chronologie, erst dein Bericht zur Freitags-Nightride kommen müssen!



Aha, ich dachte schon Du hast den Abend so schön angefangen, warum schreibt er denn nicht zu ende!

Ok, Bericht kommt wohl gegen mittag! Vielleicht kannst Du mir noch ein paar Fotos zukommen lassen! Habe nur welche vom "Desaster-MausD" bei der Kettenflickaktion!


----------



## PacMan (1. Oktober 2006)

Ich werde gleich auch noch meine Bilder online stellen...

*Edit: Photos vom Nightride (Freitag) sind hier. 
Bilder von Samstag sind hier.


----------



## Cheng (1. Oktober 2006)

29.09.2006 - Teil II der Freitags-Nightride (Dunkel-Ride)

Auch wenn die Reihenfolge nicht ganz korrekt ist noch ein kleiner Bericht zum Freitaglichen NR.

Wie geplant trafen sich Markus, René, Pascal, Bernd, Marcel und meine Wenigkeit punkt 20:00 um den ersten offizellen NR des Team Ombas zu fahren.

Nach einer kurzen Verzögerung meinerseits ging es los Richtung Stadtwald, doch bereits auf der Roetgenerstr. täuschte Marcel einen Defekt vor um die erste Pause einzulegen. Ein Kettenriss an seinem Bike, nach genauer Inspizierung war das Glied angesägt(Sabotage)  zwang uns dieses zu entfernen und die Stelle neu zu vernieten! 
Nach erfolgreicher Reparatur ging es Richtung Sticher Berg, hinter der Feuerwehr  links ab auf das Ringofengelände um die Dirtstrecke einmal um dunkeln zu erkunden. Starre Lampen haben doch so ihre Tücken bei dem ständigen rauf und runter! Zweimal gefahren, Bernd war es da schon zu langweilig, ging es dann weiter zum Stadtwald!
Schön die Trails durch den Wald zum Donnerberg rauf, am Sender vorbei, den Sportplatz rechts liegen lassen, ging es einen rasanten Trail runter über die Kopfsteinpassage an der Stolberger Burg vorbei. Die steile Passage hoch am kleinen Marktplatz wieder in den Wald, von dort konnte man einen schönen Blick auf die beleuchtete Burg erhaschen! Kurze Snickers-Pause (Danke Pascal, wenn´s mal wieder länger dauert) fuhren wir den Trail hinunter zu Prym. Zum zweiten mal in dieser Woche ging es Richtung BSW über das Werksgelände, diemal hat der Pförtner für die ältere Generation sogar die Schranke geöffnet! Von dort hoch Richtung Münsterbusch, durch die Felder zwischen Breinig und Büsbach, an der " 1. Anthem-Sturzstelle" von vor zwei Tagen vorbei! Wieder in den Wald durch einen Teil des Münsterländchen, Atscher Wäldchen, zwischen Atsch und Verlautenheide in den Probsteier Wald über den Rentnertrail, die WAB entlang an der Raststätte vorbei, Röhe durch die Felder Richtung Dürwiss um den Hirschberg direkt zum "Cheztoto".

Dort erwartete uns ein kleines Oktoberfest, Brez`n, Radi, Salami, Powerbar-Drink(Paulaner) wurden neben ein paar Knabbereien schnellstens vernichtet, nebenher wurden ein paar Ablaufdetails zur diesjährigen Jubeltour abgeklärt (Infos folgen bald in der Tourenauschreibung). Gegen 01:45Uhr löste sich die Versammlung auf!


----------



## XCRacer (1. Oktober 2006)

...und hier die Bilder zur Nightride, sowie zur After-Nightride mit Kurzkommentaren:

Thorstens wilder Ritt auf der Dirtstrecke:





Pause oberhalb der Burg,...





...mit Blick auf die selbige:





Bei der After-Nightride wurde es dann gemütlicher. Frisch gebackene Laugenbrezen von "Franzl Cheng" persönlich gebacken:





Zu einem bayrischen Abend gehört natürlich  ein ordentlicher Rettich,... 





...sowie eine deftige Salami:





Die abgebildeten Flaschen waren ausgestopft und nur zur Dekoration. Wir danken dem Gastgeber für das vorzügliche Mahl 





Alle Bilder hier!


----------



## XCRacer (1. Oktober 2006)

Die homogene Zusammenstellung der heutigen Gruppe ließ es erahnen. Eine Ausdauerrunde zum Aussichtspunkt "Schöne Aussicht" bei Schmidt, mit Blick auf dem Rursee, sollte es werden.

Dabei waren: niki-2 (Dieter), Pacman (Pascal), McMarki (Markus), sowie Guide der Tour und Autor dieser Zeilen XCRacer (René)

Die Anfahrt auf einer Standardstrecke über Gottfriedskreuz, Pilgerdenkmal und Vossenack.

Hier wurde das Oberstufenpfädchen in die Tour eingebaut. Mit zufriedenem Grinsen in Simonskall angekommen, ging es hinauf nach Schmidt. Die heftige Schieferplattenauffahrt wurde von Mcmarki abgelehnt: "Heute kein Quicki, bitte!". Leider wurde sein Wunsch nicht ganz erhört. Es ging zwar nicht felsig, aber dafür recht steil berauf 






Kurz vor Schmidt dann noch einen schönen Blick in das Kalltal vom "Teufelsley"
(Jetzt will kurzer37 bestimmt wieder wissen, wo das ist! )





"Schöne Aussicht" erreicht:





Kuchenpause im Wildpark. Immer wieder nett, dass man uns dort das Tour aufschließt, damit wir unsere teuren Räder mit hinein nehmen können. Die Stücke Kuchen sind groß und die Preise sind günstig! 






Man beachte das Schild rechts im Bild:





Spielkind Pascal konnte es nicht lassen: (AVI 2,6MB)

Heim ging's, anfangs etwas orientierunglos, aber dann zielstrebig über Brück nach Zerkall zum Kanaldeckelzählen hinauf nach Bergstein.

Thönbachweg reverse ist auch mal ganz nett:





Ausklang fand der Tag im Garten meiner Eltern mit Kaffee und Gebäck (EHRLICH!!!) nach rund 85km und 1200Hm. Der 20er Schnitt wurde knapp verfehlt.

Bilder!


----------



## Cheng (1. Oktober 2006)

Erinnerung an unsere Jubeltour am 28.10.2006, betrifft natürlich auch alle anderen Threads! 

Termin zur Jubeltour!

Also, ihr Roetgener, Mausbacher, Wehebacher und Tomburger, Ralph und Uwe haben sich bereits eingetragen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (1. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Kurz vor Schmidt dann noch einen schönen Blick in das Kalltal vom "Teufelsley"
> (Jetzt will kurzer37 bestimmt wieder wissen, wo das ist! )



Wenn du das gewust hast warum gibts dann keine Karte oder eine Wegbeschreibung ?
Habe ab Donnerstag Urlaub und muß schauen wo Ich bleib.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## niki-2 (1. Oktober 2006)

Hey Männer,

ich denke wir haben gestern eine tolle Runde hingelegt.
Für Kurzer37 kann ich nur sagen: Erfahrung, Erfahrung, Erfahrung, aber das kommt noch!!

Cheng und erster Nightride??? 

Das war wohl mehr Oktoberfest als Nightride!!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Cheng (1. Oktober 2006)

@ niki-2: erster offizieller NR für die kommende Herbst/Winter-Saison mit einem Hauch von Oktoberfest! 

Jubeltour: na also, geht doch, wieder 3 Mann dabei.

@cyberp: hy, wieder im Lande? Wie war es überm großen Teich?


----------



## kurzer37 (1. Oktober 2006)

Hy Cheng 
wie seid ihr gefahren um das Bild von der Burg zumachen?

Wie sieht es diese Woche aus,was geht ab Mann?

Gruß
Kurzer37

Der Trail fahren Versucher.


----------



## kurzer37 (1. Oktober 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Für Kurzer37 kann ich nur sagen: Erfahrung, Erfahrung, Erfahrung, aber das kommt noch!!
> 
> 
> Dieter



Hy Dieter 

genau meine Erfahrung hat mich vor der fahrt in den Hasselbachgraben bewahrt  und mein Super Guido Armin. 
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (1. Oktober 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> wie seid ihr gefahren um das Bild von der Burg zumachen?


Zitat www.XCRacer.de: _"In der Altstadt              in der Burgstrasse das Gässchen neben der Hausnr.27 wählen.              Den ca.15% Anstieg folgen und auf der Wiese den Blick              auf die Burg genießen." _

Finkenberggasse bis zum geht-nicht-mehr hinauf fahren. Dort ist ein Pferdekoppel. Im Hellen sieht das so aus:


----------



## Cheng (1. Oktober 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hy Cheng
> wie seid ihr gefahren um das Bild von der Burg zumachen?
> 
> Wie sieht es diese Woche aus,was geht ab Mann?
> ...



Du fährst die Kopfsteinplaster Str. von der Fussgängerzone aus hoch Richtung Donnerberg, am kleinen Markt rechst ab und der Strasse folgen, immer schön rechts halten. Am Ende geht es in einen Feldweg, den folgen und an der nächsten Abzweigung wieder rechts. Nach ca. 100m kommt eine Bank und von dort auch schaust Du direkt auf die Burg! Die Strasse bis zum Feldweg ist sehr steil!

Eventuell gibt es am Mittwoch eine FAT, vielleicht fahr ich auch am Dienstag ne Runde, wie sagt der Kaiser, "schaun`mer mal"!


----------



## HolyBen (1. Oktober 2006)

Dienstag würde mir auch gut passen.

Wie wäre es mit einer Tour zu einigen Trailspots in der Umgebung mit dortigem Üben für HolyBen´s und Gleichgesinnte ?


----------



## Cheng (1. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Dienstag würde mir auch gut passen.
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einer Tour zu einigen Trailspots in der Umgebung mit dortigem Üben für HolyBen´s und Gleichgesinnte ?



Wie eben bereits geschrieben, eventuell! Muss mal sehen was die Regierung sagt und wie das Weter wird!


----------



## kurzer37 (1. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Dienstag würde mir auch gut passen.
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einer Tour zu einigen Trailspots in der Umgebung mit dortigem Üben für HolyBen´s und Gleichgesinnte ?



Hy Ben
das wäre nicht schlecht aber Ich habe Frühschicht und könnte dann erst ab ca.15.30Uhr.
Mittwoch ist Hauptgewinn vernichten im Klejbors angesagt , einen Gutschein im Wert von 32 und eine Flasche Sekt.

@Rene und Thorsten vielen Dank für die Wegbeschreibung werde mich mal ans Suchen geben.
Gruß
Kurzer37


Macht ihr am Freitag einen Night - Ride?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (1. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Dienstag würde mir auch gut passen.
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einer Tour zu einigen Trailspots in der Umgebung mit dortigem Üben für HolyBen´s und Gleichgesinnte ?


Da wäre ich für zu haben!


----------



## Cheng (1. Oktober 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Macht ihr am Freitag einen Night - Ride?



Haste Lust? Wenn dann aber nicht zu spät und höchstens 2 STd. Muss am Samstag wirken!


----------



## kurzer37 (1. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Haste Lust? Wenn dann aber nicht zu spät und höchstens 2 STd. Muss am Samstag wirken!



auf jeden Fall , möchte die 4000km noch vollmachen.


Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Cheng (1. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Ombas and Friends,

bin heute abend noch einmal auf unser Trikot angesprochen worden, drei Trikots wÃ¼rden gerne nachbestellt werden, leider muss bei einer Nachbestellung unter 10Stk. eine Mindermengenpauschale von 30â¬ gezahlt werden.
Gibt es vielleicht noch jemanden hier der auch oder noch ein Trikot mÃ¶chte, dann einfach melden, fÃ¼r Preise und weitere Anfragen stehe ich natÃ¼rlich zur VerfÃ¼gung. Infos gibt es auch unter http://www.owayo.de, Fotos liegen auf unserer Homepage!


----------



## kurzer37 (2. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Ombas

wie sieht es mit Morgen oder dem Rest der Woche aus,bitte melden.

Gruß
Kurzer37
Michael


----------



## PacMan (2. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Dienstag würde mir auch gut passen.
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einer Tour zu einigen Trailspots in der Umgebung mit dortigem Üben für HolyBen´s und Gleichgesinnte ?





PacMan schrieb:


> Da wäre ich für zu haben!


Das muss ich teilweise zurück nehmen. Muss noch ein paar Dinge erledigen. Hätte höchstens zwischendurch für zwei Stündchen Zeit. Zum Fahrtechnik üben würde das vielleicht reichen (würde als Übungs-Gelände den Hohenstein vorschlagen).
Aber da es eh regnen soll, fällt das wohl in's Wasser...


----------



## HolyBen (2. Oktober 2006)

Bei Regen habe ich auch keine Lust.

Es kommen noch genug Gelgenheiten.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## burns68 (2. Oktober 2006)

Hi OMBA'S,

vielen Dank für die ganzen Genesungswünsche. Eine Super-Truppe seid Ihr!!!
           

Ich habe heute den Befund der CT bekommen. Ist nur eine Entzüngung des Lymphknotenes  , wird noch ein paar Wochen schmerzhaft sein, aber mein Artz hat mir eine Mega-Kur verschrieben: "3 x wöchentlich biken". 

Der alte Burns meldet sich also wieder zurück. Erst mal die alte Damen aus der Klinik (Zaffer) holen und schon kann Therapie beginnen.

cu on the trail!!!

Burns


----------



## Cheng (2. Oktober 2006)

burns68 schrieb:


> Hi OMBA'S,
> 
> vielen Dank für die ganzen Genesungswünsche. Eine Super-Truppe seid Ihr!!!
> 
> ...



Na ,wenn das mal eingute Nachricht ist! Super!  Hast PM!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (2. Oktober 2006)

Hey Olli,

na dann Happy Trail!!!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## HolyBen (2. Oktober 2006)

burns68 schrieb:


> Hi OMBA'S,
> 
> vielen Dank für die ganzen Genesungswünsche.



Hi Olli,

von mir kamen keine Genesungswünsche, weil ich offensichtlich wieder das Forum nicht richtig gelesen habe.  

Umso besser, dass wieder alles (fast) in Ordnung ist.  

Bis die Tage 
Bernd

P.S. : Ich war eben am hohen Stein üben. Schöne Stellen habe ich gefunden, auch für "Fortgeschrittene"


----------



## kurzer37 (2. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Fotos liegen auf unserer Homepage!




Hy Thorsten
Ich hätte gerne ein Trikot mit langen Ärmeln und das nette Girl sollte man mal zum Biken einladen. 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## niki-2 (2. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Thorsten,
wie gesagt nehme ich ein Langarm und ein Kurzarm Trikot. Hoffendlich bekommen wir noch ein paar Leute zusammen.

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## burns68 (2. Oktober 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> ...ein Langarm und ein Kurzarm Trikot...



dito

Olli


----------



## Cheng (2. Oktober 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hallo Thorsten,
> wie gesagt nehme ich ein Langarm und ein Kurzarm Trikot. Hoffendlich bekommen wir noch ein paar Leute zusammen.
> 
> GruÃ
> ...



Mit den Trikots sind wir dann Aktuell bei 5 Stk. mal sehen ob sich noch jemand meldet. An die 10 Stk. werden wir sicher nicht kommen, aber je mehr es sind umso gÃ¼nstiger wird es die 30â¬ Mindermengenzuschlag aufzuteilen!
Wegen den GrÃ¶Ãen wÃ¼rde ich raten mit den anderen Ombas Kontakt zum anprobieren aufzunehmen!

@MTBScout: wolltest Du nicht auch ein Langarmtrikot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (2. Oktober 2006)

@Olli: Super, dass du wieder fit bist! Aber warum warst du eben nicht in der Kletter-Halle?

@Bernd: Und? Hast du die "Fortgeschrittenen-Stellen" schon gemeistert? Wenn du morgen noch mal üben magst, kannst du ja mal spontan anrufen. Ein bisschen Zeit kann ich mir zwischendurch nehmen.

@Georg: hättest deswegen aber nicht extra vorbei kommen brauchen! Naja, dann ist die Musik für die Jubiläums-Fete ja gesichert!  

PS: Das _nette Girl_ von den Trikot-Photos sollte man vor allem zur Jubiläums-Fete einladen! Dann ist auch schon für den Nachtisch gesorgt!


----------



## Xxmurax (3. Oktober 2006)

HALLO JUNGS!
Bin wieder daheim und freue mich auf Touren, für die Jubi-Tour hab ich mich dann auch schon mal eingetragen...

@PACMAN: welches NETTE girl?... yamm yamm ;-)))


----------



## HolyBen (3. Oktober 2006)

PacMan schrieb:


> @Bernd: Und? Hast du die "Fortgeschrittenen-Stellen" schon gemeistert? Wenn du morgen noch mal üben magst, kannst du ja mal spontan anrufen. Ein bisschen Zeit kann ich mir zwischendurch nehmen.
> 
> PS: Das _nette Girl_ von den Trikot-Photos sollte man vor allem zur Jubiläums-Fete einladen! Dann ist auch schon für den Nachtisch gesorgt!



Punkt 1: Ich bin mal gespannt, ob Du da runter fährst !  

Punkt 2: Nicht das Mißverständnisse auftreten, Simone macht lecker Nachtisch und Pascal meint nicht, dass sie der Nachtisch ist !  

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## XCRacer (3. Oktober 2006)

Es gibt auch Nachtisch, vom dem nur ich naschen darf


----------



## MTBScout (3. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> ...mit einer Tour zu einigen Trailspots...


Bernd? Trails? 
Entweder Bernd ist krank oder wir befinden uns bereits in der Twilight Zone  

P.S. Was man so alles bei der Bilder-Suche findet. 
Neues Omba-Bananen-Logo?


----------



## RS-Hunter (3. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Nachtisch, vom dem nur ich naschen darf



womit wir mal wieder beim Thema wären:





aber das ist hier doch ein seriöser Thread.


----------



## HolyBen (3. Oktober 2006)

Nicht maulen, mit zum hohen Stein kommen und runterfahren.  

Ist weniger ein Trail als vielmehr ein Downhill mit abschließendem Drop direkt auf die Straße.


----------



## HolyBen (3. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Nachtisch, vom dem nur ich naschen darf



Soweit das Statement von XCFlirter zu platonischen Beziehungen.


----------



## MTBScout (3. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> [email protected]: wolltest Du nicht auch ein Langarmtrikot?


Ja, ich bin dabei für ein Langarm.
Bernd hast du nicht eins in XXL, Wenn ja würd ich gerne mal vorher kurz anprobieren. Ich glaub XL ist dieses Jahr nicht mehr drin.
@Cheng: PN kommt dann....


----------



## HolyBen (3. Oktober 2006)

Habe ich, kannst Du ruhig mal anprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (3. Oktober 2006)

PacMan schrieb:


> @Olli: Super, dass du wieder fit bist! Aber warum warst du eben nicht in der Kletter-Halle?



@pacman

Weil ich beim Arzt war, bin aber am Donnerstag abend wieder da, kannst ja mal so vorbei kommen.

Olli


----------



## HolyBen (3. Oktober 2006)

Habe gerade mit Marcel im Chat ausgemacht, dass wir heute nach Mittag eine Spontirunde durch die nähere Umgebung drehen.

Wir machen das allerdings vom Wetter abhängig und tragen deswegen keinen festen Termin ein.

Wer also Lust und Zeit hat, sollte das Forum beobachten (oder auch den Chat)

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## burns68 (3. Oktober 2006)

@ Bernd: Nettes Benutzerbild, paßt zu Dir! Aber figurlich siehst Du um einiges besser aus!!!!

Olli


----------



## PacMan (3. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Punkt 1: Ich bin mal gespannt, ob Du da runter fährst !


Klar! 



HolyBen schrieb:


> Punkt 2: Nicht das Mißverständnisse auftreten, Simone macht lecker Nachtisch und Pascal meint nicht, dass sie der Nachtisch ist !


Richtig erkannt!  Danke für die Klarstellung! Nicht, dass die Leute was falsches von mir denken!

Und noch ein HALLO! an Murat! Freu mich schon auf deine Weltreisen-Geschichten!


----------



## HolyBen (3. Oktober 2006)

burns68 schrieb:


> @ Bernd: Nettes Benutzerbild, paßt zu Dir! Aber figurlich siehst Du um einiges besser aus!!!!
> 
> Olli



Du hast mich schon zwei Wochen nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## MTBScout (3. Oktober 2006)

Heute um 14 Uhr Fahrtechnik-Training mit PacMan.
Treffpunkt bei Pascal am BH.


----------



## burns68 (3. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

ich überlege meinen Tacho zu wechseln, ich bin mir aber noch nicht sicher!

Entweder HAC4Pro /-Plus oder Polar S72..! Ich möchte die Uhr/Tacho zum joggen(Puls) und zum klettern(Höhenmesser) nutzen.

Tendiere eher zum Polar, hat jemand Erfahrung mit den beiden Modellen?

Olli


----------



## commencal blanc (3. Oktober 2006)

@burns68

Genau die Überlegung trage ich schon seit ca. 8 Wochen mit mir rum...

Polar soll das wettkampfausgerichtete Gerät sein, der HAC ist eher für RadTOUREN optimiert....

BIn mir auch noch nicht sicher... der Polar ist natürlich auch noch ne ecke teurer.... gibt hier auch 1-2 Foren zum HAC  - kannst ja mal reinschauen...

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## MTBScout (3. Oktober 2006)

@burns
Ich hab den HAC4. Bin eigentlich zufrieden damit. Mann kann ihn für Rad und Lauf einsetzen. Und die Auswertungs-Software ist auch OK, ich kenn allerdings auch keine andere  
Über den Polar kannst du Markus fragen. Ob der den hat, den du haben willst weiß ich allerdings nicht.
M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (3. Oktober 2006)

Tach zusammen!
Das heutige "Fahrtechnik-Training" am Hohenstein war 'ne gelungene Veranstaltung. Ich denke, dass Bernd heute ein paar Stellen gefahren ist, die er sich vorher nicht getraut hat. Und vor allem ist er alles sehr sauber und problemlos gefahren!  














Wir mussten natürlich alles genaustens dokumentieren. Die besten Videos hab ich mal online gestellt:
Bernd im 1. Downhill
Pascal über die Euro-Palette
nochmal
Georg über die Palette
Marcel über die Palette
2. Downhill (Georg, Bernd, Marcel)
3. Downhill (Marcel versucht es)
3. Downhill (Georg zeigt wie's geht)
ich mach es nach
nochmal ich - diesmal über eine Route, die Bernd mir empfohlen hat
Kurze Theorie-Stunde von Georg
kleiner "Drop" von Georg und Marcel
Bernd fährt auch
Schöner "Drop" von Marcel
Gleiche Stelle - Polonaise von Georg, mir und Marcel
Marcel an der nächsthöheren Stufe
Ich an der Stelle - Bernd erklärt wie's geht
Georg in rutschiger Gras-Abfahrt

Auf der Rückfahrt haben wir noch unser Abend-Essen gesammelt:




Das ist ein Pilz! Um genau zu sein, offenbar ein Riesenbovist.


----------



## HolyBen (3. Oktober 2006)

Das sollten wir unbedingt wiederholen !  

Und es stimmt, ein paar Sachen wäre ich vorher nicht gefahren und jetzt merke ich erst, dass es wirklich einfach ist - mit ein wenig Übung und Selbstvertrauen.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## niki-2 (3. Oktober 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin dabei für ein Langarm.
> Bernd hast du nicht eins in XXL, Wenn ja würd ich gerne mal vorher kurz anprobieren. Ich glaub XL ist dieses Jahr nicht mehr drin.
> @Cheng: PN kommt dann....



Hallo Leute wie fallen die Trikots aus?
Normalerweise habe ich Grösse L.
Hat jemand diese Grösse zum probieren?http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/xyxthumbs.gif


Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (3. Oktober 2006)

_"Junge, noch weiße Riesenboviste sind vorzügliche Speisepilze, die in Scheiben geschnitten ähnlich wie ein Wiener Schnitzel zubereitet werden können."

_Das haben wir ja was für die nächste After-Nightride-Party


----------



## HolyBen (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Dieter,

die Trikots fallen klein aus. Am besten Du probierst vorher mal eins an. 

Ich denke XL müsste gut passen.


----------



## niki-2 (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Bernd,
vielen Dank für die Info!!
Wer hat denn XL zum testen?

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBScout (3. Oktober 2006)

> ...Das haben wir ja was für die nächste After-Nightride-Party...


Wir haben ihn dann doch für den nächsten Pilzefinder am Straßenrand zurück gelassen. 

Ansonsten wie die Mitstreiter schon geschrieben haben, eine gelungene Technik-Tour mit einigen gelungenen Drop's 

Nachtrag: Jetzt wo ich es noch mal genau lese: Riesenbovist  gehört zur Klasse der Ständerpilze . Wir hätten ihn doch für das nächste Dudenhöfer-Boot-Camp mitnehmen sollen


----------



## Cheng (3. Oktober 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd,
> vielen Dank für die Info!!
> Wer hat denn XL zum testen?
> 
> Dieter



Hy Dieter,

XL habe ich, kannst Du gerne einmal anprobieren. Als Langarm habe ich wohl noch eine Nr. größer, falls man da mal etwas drunter anziehen möchte.
Da ich 2 Stk. habe verleih ich es Dir auch mal, dann kannst Du es unter Realbedingungen testen!

Die Vids schaue ich mir später an, bin aber jetzt schon stolz auf unseren Bernd, alleine das er heil nach Hause gekommen ist, sonst sollten wir auch Sandra gegenüber ein schlechtes Gewissen haben!


----------



## niki-2 (3. Oktober 2006)

Danke, wenn wir Samstag fahren kann ich ja einfach mal kurz testen!!
Wann wolltest du denn bestellen?

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## kurzer37 (3. Oktober 2006)

Hy Thorsten

da die Kollegen ja nicht mit mir fahren möchten wie sieht es den mit dir am Freitag aus ab wann wolltest  oder kannst du fahren?
Bin heute allein den Kindergartentrail hoch und runter und den Wagemanntrail (aber mehr schieb als fahr) gefahren um etwas training zu betreiben.
War mir dann aber zu dunkel und hatte kein Licht mit . 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (3. Oktober 2006)

Hab mir die Videos angesehen. Was habt ihr dem Bernd eingefüllt, dass der das alles so souverän gemeistert hat? Oder hat er von dem Pilz gekostet? 
Schade das ich nicht dabei sein konnte. Bin Vormittags gefahren. Aber nur kurz und heftig.


----------



## rpo35 (3. Oktober 2006)

René: So wie ich das sehe, können wir Bernd demnächst den Getzbachtrail runter scheuchen...


----------



## XCRacer (3. Oktober 2006)

Da kann er dann seine Meisterprüfung machen.


----------



## HolyBen (3. Oktober 2006)

Immer langsam mit den jungen Pferden.  

Das kleine Pflänzchen "bergab ohne Sturz" muss behütet werden und nicht durch voreilige Trailorgien zerstört werden.  

Aber demnächst zeige ich Euch denn, wo der Vadder den Most holt.


----------



## rpo35 (3. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Da kann er dann seine Meisterprüfung machen.


Bitte hinsehen Bernd ! hier ist deine Meisterprüfung


----------



## XCRacer (3. Oktober 2006)

Sieht jetzt irgendwie harmlos aus...

Das wäre noch was für Bernd! PacMan's Bridge! Etwas breiter, dafür 1,50m Höhe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (3. Oktober 2006)

§$%§$§%"$"

D.H.: Schöne Trails aber im Moment für mich bei weitem unfahrbar !

Und Holzbrücken habe ich in gaaaanz schlechter Erinnerung (zumindest wenn sie nass sind).  

Aber wenn ich weiter übe bin ich nächstes Jahr um diese Zeit gerne bereit, mir die ganze Sache mal anzusehen !


----------



## rpo35 (3. Oktober 2006)

Stehend gehts einfacher finde ich


----------



## rpo35 (3. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> ...Aber wenn ich weiter übe bin ich nächstes Jahr um diese Zeit gerne bereit, mir die ganze Sache mal anzusehen !


Au ja, im nächsten Frühjahr fahren wir mit Ben den Steinbachtrail


----------



## HolyBen (3. Oktober 2006)

Schaun mer mal ! 

BTW Ralph: Ich bin jetzt auch schlauchlos. Wie kann man die Dinger eigentlich im Fall des Falles flicken ? (und hier meine ich nicht Schlauch einziehen)


----------



## kurzer37 (3. Oktober 2006)

@Rene 
du hast mir noch nicht geantwortet wo die schönen Bilder entstanden sind , erst lange Zähne machen und dann nicht antworten 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (3. Oktober 2006)

Du meinst den Aussichtspunkt Teufelsley?
Kann man nicht mal eben erklären. Schau auf deine Wanderkarte. Suche das Kalltal. Dort ist das Teufelsley, südlich zu Schmidt hin, verzeichnet.


----------



## rpo35 (3. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> ...BTW Ralph: Ich bin jetzt auch schlauchlos. Wie kann man die Dinger eigentlich im Fall des Falles flicken ? (und hier meine ich nicht Schlauch einziehen)


Also unterwegs ist natürlich der Schlauch i.d.R. die schnellere Variante. Zuhause heißt es dann, genau wie beim Schlauch: Loch finden !
Also Schlauch wieder raus, Reifen wieder aufziehen und schnell und viel Luft rein ! (Geht nur mit Standpumpe !) Ob Du jetzt 'ne Schüssel Wasser brauchst oder nicht hängt, ebenfalls wie beim Schlauch, von der Grösse des Loches ab. Loch gefunden ? Stelle markieren, ordentlich schmirgeln und von innen einen ganz normalen Flicken drauf...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## kurzer37 (3. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Du meinst den Aussichtspunkt Teufelsley?
> Kann man nicht mal eben erklären. Schau auf deine Wanderkarte. Suche das Kalltal. Dort ist das Teufelsley, südlich zu Schmidt hin, verzeichnet.




Wie fahrt ihr denn vom Kalltal nach Vossenack hoch , was ist das für ein Weg ?


----------



## HolyBen (3. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Also unterwegs ist natürlich der Schlauch i.d.R. die schnellere Variante. Zuhause heißt es dann, genau wie beim Schlauch: Loch finden !
> Also Schlauch wieder raus, Reifen wieder aufziehen und schnell und viel Luft rein ! (Geht nur mit Standpumpe !) Ob Du jetzt 'ne Schüssel Wasser brauchst oder nicht hängt, ebenfalls wie beim Schlauch, von der Grösse des Loches ab. Loch gefunden ? Stelle markieren, ordentlich schmirgeln und von innen einen ganz normalen Flicken drauf...
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



DANKE !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (3. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> DANKE !!


Büdde ! Und bei ca. 80kg Kampfgewicht fahre ich mit etwas 2.0 bar 
Falls Du derzeit noch mit 3 bar unterwegs bist, dann nennt man das "Perlen vor die Säue"


----------



## HolyBen (3. Oktober 2006)

Was, so wenig ?

Da werde ich bei meinen 90 kg (kann auch leicht mehr sein  ) wohl doch auf 2,5 runter gehen.


----------



## rpo35 (3. Oktober 2006)

Das ist ja einer der grössten Vorteile von Tubeless ! Weniger Druck = mehr Traktion und Grip ! Welchen LRS und welche Reifen hast du ?


----------



## HolyBen (3. Oktober 2006)

Mavic XM 819er Felgen  und Maxxis Ignitor vorne, Maxxis Dyn-o-mite hinten


----------



## XCRacer (3. Oktober 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Wie fahrt ihr denn vom Kalltal nach Vossenack hoch , was ist das für ein Weg ?


Wieso Vossenack 

Es ist ein hellbrauner Weg mit Schotter. Links und rechts sind Bäume...

Och Michael! Wie soll man das erklären?! Nimm deine Karte, da siehst du den Punkt! Ich kann ja nunmal nix drann ändern, das du nicht mit Karte navigieren kannst. 

Frag doch mal Juchhu, ob er ein Seminar abhält


----------



## rpo35 (3. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ...Frag doch mal Juchhu, ob er ein Seminar abhält


...Bernd: Zu den Reifen kann ich nix sagen, fang mal vorne und hinten mit 2,2 bar an !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (3. Oktober 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Danke, wenn wir Samstag fahren kann ich ja einfach mal kurz testen!!
> Wann wolltest du denn bestellen?
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Für mich ist es nicht dringend, hab ja eins! 
Wenn ich von anderen bis zum WE nichts mehr gehört habe bleibt es wohl bei 6 Trikots.

Kosten:

Kurzarm: 51,50 inkl. Mindermengenzuschlag 5 und Porto/Verpackung 1,50
Langarm: 55,75 inkl. Mindermengenzuschlag 5 und Porto/Verpackung 1,50

Wenn bestellt wurde ca. 4-5 Wochen für die Lieferung!


----------



## RS-Hunter (3. Oktober 2006)

hallo jungs, warte noch auf rückmeldungen wg. bestellung cycle aix.


----------



## Cheng (3. Oktober 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> hallo jungs, warte noch auf rückmeldungen wg. bestellung cycle aix.




Habe die Mail gerade auf Deine RS-Hunter Adr. geschickt.


Benötigt noch jemand was von H&S, werde morgen abend bestellen!


----------



## Cheng (3. Oktober 2006)

Wie wäre es denn am Freitag den 13.10. mit einer "Freitag der 13. Schrauberparty". Hätte da was fertigzustellen!


----------



## RS-Hunter (3. Oktober 2006)

schick dir morgen noch 'ne Mail wg. h&s. Mit dem 13. können wir ja mal im Auge halten.


----------



## niki-2 (3. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Für mich ist es nicht dringend, hab ja eins!
> Wenn ich von anderen bis zum WE nichts mehr gehört habe bleibt es wohl bei 6 Trikots.
> 
> Kosten:
> ...



Dringend ist es für mich auch nicht, obwohl ich noch keins habe. Wenn alle Größen ermittelt sind kannst du ja bestellen. Brauchst du die Kohle im voraus?

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## burns68 (3. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn am Freitag den 13.10. mit einer "Freitag der 13. Schrauberparty". Hätte da was fertigzustellen!



Ich helfe gerne!!!

Olli


----------



## HolyBen (3. Oktober 2006)

Das ist gut, ich hätte auch noch ein paar Einstellungsarbeiten.


----------



## niki-2 (3. Oktober 2006)

Kann man dort was lernen?


----------



## HolyBen (3. Oktober 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Kann man dort was lernen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (3. Oktober 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Dringend ist es für mich auch nicht, obwohl ich noch keins habe. Wenn alle Größen ermittelt sind kannst du ja bestellen. Brauchst du die Kohle im voraus?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dieter



Bezahlt wird vorab, aber erst wenn bestellt ist. Bekomme dann einen Zahlungstermin und bis dahin könnt Ihr mit die Kohle überweisen.
Bis Sonntag werde ich noch warten, wenn sich bis dahin niemand mehr gemeldet hat werde ich bestellen!


----------



## niki-2 (3. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Bezahlt wird vorab, aber erst wenn bestellt ist. Bekomme dann einen Zahlungstermin und bis dahin könnt Ihr mit die Kohle überweisen.
> Bis Sonntag werde ich noch warten, wenn sich bis dahin niemand mehr gemeldet hat werde ich bestellen!



Alles klar Thorsten bin im Bilde!!

zu Bernd: immer diese Sauferei!!! Man muß ja letzt endlich einen Grund haben


----------



## kurzer37 (4. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wieso Vossenack
> 
> Och Michael! Wie soll man das erklären?! Nimm deine Karte, da siehst du den Punkt! Ich kann ja nunmal nix drann ändern, das du nicht mit Karte navigieren kannst.




Ich meine tatsächlich den Weg nach Vossenack vom Kalltal aus  , den  Weg zum Teufelsley habe Ich schon gefunden.Der Weg auf dem Bild der Ostertour durch das Feld oder die Wiese.Mit der Karte das krieg Ich schon fast hin wenn Ich mich anstrenge.

Gruß
Kurzer37


Der dem XC auf die Senkel geht  , bin halt so beklopt.


----------



## {Picknicker} (4. Oktober 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Ich meine tatsächlich den Weg nach Vossenack vom Kalltal aus...



Hallo Kurzer,

ich denke du meinst den sog. "Pfad des Gedenkens". Der geht ziemlich genau auf Höhe der Mestenger Mühle hoch Richtung Vossenack. Ziemlich ruppig zu fahren das Ding.

Grüße
Der Picknicker


----------



## rpo35 (4. Oktober 2006)

Nicht ganz richtig...Ostern gings hier hoch, ich war dabei


----------



## {Picknicker} (4. Oktober 2006)

Ok...gibt ne Menge Wege hoch nach Vossenack...das ist der Uphill am Spielplatz vorbei, richtig...ist aber meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz so spektakulär...


----------



## rpo35 (4. Oktober 2006)

{Picknicker} schrieb:


> ...nicht ganz so spektakulär...


Am spektakulärsten ist die Uphill Strecke der Vereinsmeisterschaften vom BSV


----------



## {Picknicker} (4. Oktober 2006)

Wo fahren die denn lang?


----------



## GeJott (4. Oktober 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Der Weg auf dem Bild der Ostertour durch das Feld oder die Wiese.



Nabend, wenn ich mich recht erinnere war der Kurze auf der Ostertour im Kalltal schon alleine unterwegs.  
Ich könnte mir allerdigs vorstellen, daß er das hier meint:





Das war allerdings zwischen Zerkall und Zweifallshammer (hoffentlich findet er das jetzt ... ) und nicht hinauf nach Vossenack !

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (4. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Kurzer,
wie lange willst du morgen fahren? Wenns morgen trocken sein sollte würde ich eventuell mitfahren.

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## rpo35 (4. Oktober 2006)

GeJott schrieb:


> ...Ich könnte mir allerdigs vorstellen, daß er das hier meint:...


Dass er den Aufstieg nach Vossenack meint ist doch klar ! @Picknicker: Ich schau mal ob ich was finde.


----------



## XCRacer (4. Oktober 2006)

Ostertour ging es hier hoch. Macht runter aber mehr Spaß. Ob das die Strecke vom BSV ist kann ich nicht sagen. Weiß das auch nur vom Ralph.


----------



## Cheng (4. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Benötigt noch jemand was von H&S, werde morgen abend bestellen!



letzte Chance verlängert, morgen abend wird definitiv bestellt, ich brauche das Zeug!


----------



## Cheng (4. Oktober 2006)

Für Frühaufsteher!
Für Samstag den 14.10. habe ich folgendes eingetragen!
Bei Regen findet die Tour nicht statt!


----------



## XCRacer (4. Oktober 2006)

> Ich gehe davon aus das der Vorreiter dieser Tour auch dabei ist!


Muß ich dich leider enttäuschen. >>> Finale Tune-FRM-Cup
Jetzt am Samstag ebenfalls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (4. Oktober 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hallo Kurzer,
> wie lange willst du morgen fahren? Wenns morgen trocken sein sollte würde ich eventuell mitfahren.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Hallo Dieter
so bis 14 oder 15 Uhr kommt auf das Wetter und die Laune [email protected] wir müssem mal schauen wo wir uns dann treffen und wann, falls du mitfahren möchtest.

Gruß
Kurzer37


Bin ab 8.30Uhr morgen Früh erreichbar.

Vielen Dank an alle für die Mühe mit dem Weg aus dem Kalltal.  @Gerd hatte Recht dieses Bild meinte Ich habe aber nicht geahnt das es sich um einen Weg Richtung Zweifallshammer handelt und den Weg bin Ich im Sommer schon gefahren bin also Ortskundig .Bin dann aber von Zweifallshammer die Strasse nachgefahren. Dachte es wäre ein Weg nach Vossenack gewesen.


----------



## rpo35 (5. Oktober 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> [email protected] hatte Recht dieses Bild meinte Ich habe aber nicht geahnt das es sich um einen Weg Richtung Zweifallshammer handelt...


----------



## PacMan (5. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Für Frühaufsteher!
> Für Samstag den 14.10. habe ich folgendes eingetragen!


Früh aufstehen. Meine Spezialität!  Hab mich eingetragen...


----------



## HolyBen (5. Oktober 2006)

Kaum fällt der Kleine mal vom Rad, schon klappts mit dem frühen Aufstehen viel besser.  

Ich habe mich schon mal vor der Freigabe durch die Legislative eingetragen.


----------



## rpo35 (5. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ostertour ging es hier hoch. Macht runter aber mehr Spaß. Ob das die Strecke vom BSV ist kann ich nicht sagen. Weiß das auch nur vom Ralph.


Das stimmt. Wir sind Ostern zumindest teilweise auf Bergzeitfahrstrecke hoch ! Also Verzeihung. Aber am Ende fährt man bei beiden Varianten auf dem Hauptweg, und biegt oben dann links ab in diesen mörderischen Uphill, der auf der Wiese oben endet.
Da gabs damals ein paar nette Bilder von tobbi auf www.nightbiken.de. Gestern ging die Seite nicht - ich schaue später nochmal.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## mcmarki (5. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Wir sind Ostern zumindest teilweise auf Bergzeitfahrstrecke hoch ! Also Verzeihung. Aber am Ende fährt man bei beiden Varianten auf dem Hauptweg, und biegt oben dann links ab in diesen mörderischen Uphill, der auf der Wiese oben endet.



oh oh - da kann ich mich ganz genau dran erinnern. immer diese traumatischen erlebnisse..


----------



## MTBScout (5. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> ...Ich habe mich schon mal vor der Freigabe durch die Legislative eingetragen...


ITO


----------



## niki-2 (5. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Für Frühaufsteher!
> Für Samstag den 14.10. habe ich folgendes eingetragen!
> Bei Regen findet die Tour nicht statt!



Die tollen Touren finden leider ohne mich statt!! 

Muß leider Tröte spielen
 Können wir die Tour nicht am 21.10 fahren? Dann kann ich mit. und XC Racer bestimmt auch.

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Cheng (5. Oktober 2006)

Leider hat mich heute ein Arbeitsunfall  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  kurzfristig außer Gefecht gesetzt, um meine Kräfte für Samstag zu sparen werde ich morgen keinen NR anbieten! 

Da ich Samstag auch arbeiten muss werde ich gegen 15 Uhr eine Runde drehen, eher geht leider nicht, bei einer allgemeinen Ombatour muss aber niemand auf mich Rücksicht nehmen!


----------



## niki-2 (5. Oktober 2006)

Wie schauts eigentlich Samstag aus? Hat keiner Lust eine Tour zu fahren?
Das Wetter soll nicht so doll werden, aber absagen kann man immer noch
 Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (5. Oktober 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Die tollen Touren finden leider ohne mich statt!!


Das mache ich doch extra Dieter! 


niki-2 schrieb:


> Können wir die Tour nicht am 21.10 fahren? Dann kann ich mit. und XC Racer bestimmt auch.



Leider muss ich am 21.10. arbeiten!


----------



## rpo35 (5. Oktober 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Die tollen Touren finden leider ohne mich statt!!
> 
> Muß leider Tröte spielen
> Können wir die Tour nicht am 21.10 fahren? Dann kann ich mit. und XC Racer bestimmt auch.
> ...


Am 21zigsten kannst Du hier mitfahren  http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1109


----------



## niki-2 (5. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Das mache ich doch extra Dieter!
> 
> 
> Leider muss ich am 21.10. arbeiten!



Du bist mein 7. bester Freund Thorsten 

Wie machen wir das mit Trikot? Bist du morgen abend zu Hause zum anprobieren?

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## niki-2 (5. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Am 21zigsten kannst Du hier mitfahren  http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1109



Hallo Ralph,

vielen Dank für dein Angebot. Wenn am 21.10. Omerbach fährt würde ich dort lieber mitfahren, da kenne ich mehr Leute.

Bitte nicht böse sein!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## rpo35 (5. Oktober 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hallo Ralph,
> 
> vielen Dank für dein Angebot. Wenn am 21.10. Omerbach fährt würde ich dort lieber mitfahren, da kenne ich mehr Leute.
> 
> ...


Die, die Du kennst, sollen gefälligst mitkommen 
Edit: Frag mal Pacman ob es sich lohnt *g*


----------



## kurzer37 (5. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ein kleiner Bericht der heutigen Herbsttour mit Dieter alias niki-2.
Mausbach-Großhau-kleinhau-Obermaubach-Kapellchen-Zerkall-Huertgen-Talsperre-Pilgerdenkmal-Mausbach-Vicht-Zweifall,bzw Gressenich -E-weiler.
Für mich 68km bei ca. 4Std. und über 1100Höhenmeter. 
Es war dem Wetter entsprechend eine schöne Tour durch die Wälder der Eifel mit neuen Sehenswürdigkeiten und einigen Trails oder welche die es mal waren  ,bevor die Biber wieder aktiv wurden und eine Panzerstrasse daraus gemacht haben.
Dieter wäre besser Tourenführer geworden bei dem was der Kerl alles kennt.Und @Cheng da hast du nicht aufgepasst du hättest den Dieter mit seiner Band für die Jubeltour verpflichten sollen so günstig bekommst du keine Livemusik mehr.Ihm gilt mein Dank weil er den Guido machte und mein Tempo beigehalten hat so konnte Ich mich auf das wesentliche Konzentrieren die Natur  .
Am Ende war Ich dann auch froh das Ich trotz des ganzen Trainings zu Hause war und eine warme Dusche genießen konnte.Es war anstrengend aber eine tolle Tour die mir Spass gemacht hat,vielen,vielen Dank Dieter.

Gruß
kurzer37

Bilder gibt es Morgen.


----------



## HolyBen (5. Oktober 2006)

Am 21. können ein paar Ombas nicht (u.a. ich). Deswegen war ja eine Verlegung der Omba Tour auf diesen Tag nicht möglich.

In Aachen wäre ich gerne mitgefahren.


----------



## Cheng (5. Oktober 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Du bist mein 7. bester Freund Thorsten
> 
> Wie machen wir das mit Trikot? Bist du morgen abend zu Hause zum anprobieren?
> 
> ...



Klar Dieter, ab 19Uhr bin ich sicher zu Hause, komm einfach mal vorbei, habe sicher auch noch ein Powerbar im Kühlschrank!

Zur Aachenerstadtwaldtour kann ich nur sagen das ich versucht hätte alle Ombas dorthin zu lotzen, habe es vor kurzem selber bei uns angsprochen dort zu fahren! Aber leider kann ich ja am 21.10. nicht!
Aber vielleicht fährt der Rest ja dort, bei einer Tour im letzten Jahr waren es einmal über 20 Leute!

Grüße Thorsten, Dein 7. bester Freund


----------



## niki-2 (5. Oktober 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ein kleiner Bericht der heutigen Herbsttour mit Dieter alias niki-2.
> Mausbach-Großhau-kleinhau-Obermaubach-Kapellchen-Zerkall-Huertgen-Talsperre-Pilgerdenkmal-Mausbach-Vicht-Zweifall,bzw Gressenich -E-weiler.
> Für mich 68km bei ca. 4Std. und über 1100Höhenmeter.
> ...



Wie gesagt tolle Tour heute. Michael ist sehr gut gefahren!!! 

Michael teile mir doch bitte deine E--Mail Adresse mit dann kann ich dir die Infos senden.!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (5. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Die, die Du kennst, sollen gefälligst mitkommen
> Edit: Frag mal Pacman ob es sich lohnt *g*



Schaun wir mal ob wir die Omerbacher in den Aachener Stadtwald bekommen!!!


----------



## niki-2 (5. Oktober 2006)

So,
werde jetzt für Samstag eine Tour eintragen, wer will kann gerne mitfahren.
Werde dann wieder den Aushilfstrottel spielen.

Bis dann

Dieter


----------



## PacMan (5. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Die, die Du kennst, sollen gefälligst mitkommen
> Edit: Frag mal Pacman ob es sich lohnt *g*


Ja, es lohnt sich! Feine Sachen gibt es dort! (Ich sag nur "Toblerone"...)
Wenn ich an dem Tag kann, werde ich gerne mitfahren!

Jetzt am kommenden Samstag muss ich leider aussetzen, da ich 'ne platonische Freundin besuchen werde...


----------



## RS-Hunter (6. Oktober 2006)

PacMan schrieb:


> ... 'ne platonische Freundin besuchen werde...


Noch so einer. Männer steht doch zu Euren Gefühlen  

@ Dieter: mir persönlich wäre ein etwas späterer Starttermin lieber. So 13:00 - 14:00 Uhr. Sonst kriegt man zu Hause nichts mehr am Vormittag geregelt.  

cu


----------



## MTBScout (6. Oktober 2006)

Beitrag gelöscht wegen Doofheit...
M.


----------



## kurzer37 (6. Oktober 2006)

Hy Dieter
habe deine Dateien erhalten vielen Dank  , die Bilder sind soeben eingestellt worden siehe hierhttp://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/14179.
Gruß
Michael

@MTB-Scout so früh am Tag kann man sich mal mit der Zeit verhauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (6. Oktober 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:


> Beitrag gelöscht wegen Doofheit...
> M.


----------



## niki-2 (6. Oktober 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Noch so einer. Männer steht doch zu Euren Gefühlen
> 
> @ Dieter: mir persönlich wäre ein etwas späterer Starttermin lieber. So 13:00 - 14:00 Uhr. Sonst kriegt man zu Hause nichts mehr am Vormittag geregelt.
> 
> cu



Hy Georg habe Termin auf 13.00 Uhr geändert.

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## {Picknicker} (6. Oktober 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> ... habe Termin ...



Guten Abend die Herren,

habt ihr schon eine grobe Vorstellung in welche Richtung es gehen soll? Evtl. würde ich mich, falls das Wetter einigermaßen genehm ist, irgendwo einklinken.

Grüße


----------



## niki-2 (6. Oktober 2006)

{Picknicker} schrieb:


> Guten Abend die Herren,
> 
> habt ihr schon eine grobe Vorstellung in welche Richtung es gehen soll? Evtl. würde ich mich, falls das Wetter einigermaßen genehm ist, irgendwo einklinken.
> 
> Grüße



Hy Picknicker,
wo möchtest du denn zusteigen?

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## kurzer37 (6. Oktober 2006)

{Picknicker} schrieb:


> Guten Abend die Herren,
> 
> habt ihr schon eine grobe Vorstellung in welche Richtung es gehen soll? Evtl. würde ich mich, falls das Wetter einigermaßen genehm ist, irgendwo einklinken.
> 
> Grüße



Hi Picknicker
wo wohnst du denn?
Sonntag muß aber um 17Uhr zu Hause sein Willi und Erik verabschieden oder Montag jemand Lust zu fahren?
Habe noch 1,5 Wochen Urlaub.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## HolyBen (6. Oktober 2006)

Hi Michael,

dann fahre doch morgen mit. 

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## kurzer37 (6. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> dann fahre doch morgen mit.
> 
> ...




Würde Ich ja ,aber morgen ist Hausfrauen- und Badetag und im Urlaub muß Ich auch an die Familie denken .
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## RS-Hunter (7. Oktober 2006)

Moin,

hoffentlich bessert sich die Großwetterlage noch ein wenig. Bei Regen von Anfang an machts nicht so viel Spass.  

Alternativ könnte ich einen "Tag der offenen Schraubergarage" anbieten. Habe noch einige ToDo's dort rum liegen/stehen/hängen. Dabei könnte man evtl. dem "großen Meister"  beim Einspeichen von Holyben's VR über die Schulter schauen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Schau'n 'mer mal!


----------



## niki-2 (7. Oktober 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hoffentlich bessert sich die Großwetterlage noch ein wenig. Bei Regen von Anfang an machts nicht so viel Spass.
> 
> ...


:

Hallo Georg,
das Wetter soll heute mittag besser werden laut Tageszeitung.
Für den alternativen Lehrgang bin ich natürlich auch zu haben
 

Wir bleiben weiter in Kontakt!!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## {Picknicker} (7. Oktober 2006)

Einen wunderschönen Guten Morgen,

ihr braucht keine Rücksicht auf mich zu nehmen, habe umdisponiert, Wetter ist mir einfach zu mies. Werde das ganze auf morgen verschieben, da soll ja die Sonne lachen. Euch, beim fahren oder schrauben, viel Spass.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (7. Oktober 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hoffentlich bessert sich die Großwetterlage noch ein wenig. Bei Regen von Anfang an machts nicht so viel Spass.
> 
> ...



Das Wetter wird besser, als Weichei werde ich allerdings Schutzbleche montieren.  

Sind die Ersatzteile denn schon da ? Dann würde ich Dir meine Nabe geben.

Würde allerdings auch mal gerne zuschauen, wie sowas geht.  

Auf jeden Fall bis später (so oder so)

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## MTBScout (7. Oktober 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


>


Ich hatte mich verlesen und gedacht die Oil of Olaf Tour wäre heute gewesen und wollte wegen des Wetters auf morgen verschieben.


RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Moin,
> ...Alternativ könnte ich einen "Tag der offenen Schraubergarage" anbieten...


Ich will auch. Ab wann kann man dich denn "besuchen" kommen.
Ich wäre heute für eine kleine Runde gegen späteren Nachmittag. Dann soll sich auch die Wetterlage wieder etwas bessern. 
M.


----------



## HolyBen (7. Oktober 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich verlesen und gedacht die Oil of Olaf Tour wäre heute gewesen und wollte wegen des Wetters auf morgen verschieben.
> 
> Ich will auch. Ab wann kann man dich denn "besuchen" kommen.
> Ich wäre heute für eine kleine Runde gegen späteren Nachmittag. Dann soll sich auch die Wetterlage wieder etwas bessern.
> M.



Jetzt memmt doch nicht so wegen dem Wetter rum ! 

Ich brauche weitere Treppen, Stufen, Wurzeln und Abgründe !


----------



## niki-2 (7. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Jetzt memmt doch nicht so wegen dem Wetter rum !
> 
> Ich brauche weitere Treppen, Stufen, Wurzeln und Abgründe !



Bernd du Tiger ich bekomme ja richtig Angst


----------



## RS-Hunter (7. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Ich brauche weitere Treppen, Stufen, Wurzeln und Abgründe !



ich hätte da schon was nettes auf Lager 

@ben: Felge & Speichen sind da!


----------



## HolyBen (7. Oktober 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> ich hätte da schon was nettes auf Lager



Jetzt nimm es nicht zu wörtlich.  

Aber für mich ist es glaub ich wichtig die Anfänge weiter zu führen. 

@Georg: Juchhu !!!


----------



## RS-Hunter (7. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> @Georg: Juchhu !!!



wat soll ich denn jetzt mit dem Juchhu?   Soll der schrauben kommen? Oder soll er was lernen?


----------



## MTBScout (7. Oktober 2006)

Gibt es denn jetzt schon konkrete Termine für irgendwas


----------



## RS-Hunter (7. Oktober 2006)

zzt. 13:00 Uhr Startanke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (7. Oktober 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> wat soll ich denn jetzt mit dem Juchhu?   Soll der schrauben kommen? Oder soll er was lernen?



Hä ? Ich glaube (hoffe) du kannst das besser !

Juchhu hier: Ausruf der Freude.


----------



## RS-Hunter (7. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> ... Ich glaube (hoffe) du kannst das besser !...



Glauben heißt: "nicht wissen!"


----------



## rpo35 (7. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> ...Juchhu hier: Ausruf der Freude.


Aber seit kurzem ein "Bah-Wort"...


----------



## HolyBen (7. Oktober 2006)

Oh Mann, wird denn hier jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage gelegt ?  

Viel wichtiger: In Röhe scheint die Sonne !!!


----------



## niki-2 (7. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Oh Mann, wird denn hier jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage gelegt ?
> 
> Viel wichtiger: In Röhe scheint die Sonne !!!



Bei uns in Kinzweiler auch


----------



## PacMan (7. Oktober 2006)

Holyben schrieb:
			
		

> In Röhe scheint die Sonne !!!


Dann hört auf zu quatschen, und fahrt endlich Rad!  
Und wehe, wir bekommen nachher nicht ein paar schöne Photos/Videos zu sehen, auf denen Bernd irgendwelche Downhills meistert!  
Viel Spass und gutes Wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (7. Oktober 2006)

PacMan schrieb:


> Dann hört auf zu quatschen, und fahrt endlich Rad!
> Und wehe, wir bekommen nachher nicht ein paar schöne Photos/Videos zu sehen, auf denen Bernd irgendwelche Downhills meistert!
> Viel Spass und gutes Wetter!



Wir  starten erst  um 13.00 Uhr!!


----------



## RS-Hunter (7. Oktober 2006)

So, Nudelwasser kocht ...  , mit dieter gerade gesprochen, bis gleich

Marcel, was ist mit Dir?


----------



## HolyBen (7. Oktober 2006)

So, endlich wieder auf der Couch.  

Meine Bilanz des heutigen Tages:

1 Sattel hinüber  
2 Schaltanzeigen zerkratzt  
1 Klingel ohne Ton  

Rechte Schulter an zwei Stellen aufgeschürft und leicht geprellt.  

Auf dem Hasselbachgraben hätte ich mich dann fast zu einem Sitzstreik entschlossen !  

Also ich bin wirklich wie Flasche leer und begebe mich in den vorzeitigen Winterschlaf und fahre dieses Jahr nur noch kurze lockere Runden.

Danke an meine drei Mitstreiter für die Geduld mit mir !

Grüüüüße
Bernd


----------



## RS-Hunter (7. Oktober 2006)

Also, sind wieder alle heil zu Hause angekommen. Es ist wieder einiges passiert; Dieter als Guide-Lehrling hat sich gut geschlagen; Marcel hat fleissig Hinterradfahren geübt; Bernd hat das am Sonntag gelernte z.T. umsetzen können, aber das Althergebrachte hat er nicht verlernt ... nur ...x gestürtzt und zum guten Schluß wieder im  Stadtwald verloren ... aber mehr schreibt der Lehrjunge 

Bin mal gespannt

und Bernd vergiss nicht ein verlorenes Schutzblech wiedergefunden, dank Marcel


----------



## Cheng (7. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Also ich bin wirklich wie Flasche leer und begebe mich in den vorzeitigen Winterschlaf und fahre dieses Jahr nur noch kurze lockere Runden.



Was habt Ihr mit dem "armen Bernd" gemacht? Er hat sich sogar schon für nächste Woche ausgetragen!


----------



## kurzer37 (7. Oktober 2006)

Hallo
hier gehts zum Terminhttp:///www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3333für Montag falls jemand Frei und List hat.
Gruß
Kurzer37
Michael


----------



## RS-Hunter (7. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr mit dem "armen Bernd" gemacht? Er hat sich sogar schon für nächste Woche ausgetragen!



er fühlte sich heute extrem schlapp und meinte, dass er die 90 km nächste woche nicht schaffen werde ...


----------



## Cheng (7. Oktober 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> er fühlte sich heute extrem schlapp und meinte, dass er die 90 km nächste woche nicht schaffen werde ...



Der soll sich nicht anstellen wie eine Memme! 

Schliesslich sind wir beide auf dem gleichen Level, für mich sind es ebenfalls 93km und ich will nicht in 4Std. wieder zu Hause sein! Habe in der Beschreibung "Genießertour" geschrieben! Zur Not können wir ja auch die Acculampen mitnehmen! 

Wäre schön wenn noch ein paar mehr dazu kommen. Hier noch einmal der Termin!


----------



## HolyBen (7. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin eine Memme !  

Nee, ich trau es mir im Moment wirklich nicht zu. 

Ist doch eine gute Strecke bei 1600 hm. 

Und heute bin ich richtig abgekackt ohne das es besonders anspruchsvoll gewesen wäre.   

Ich kann aber gerne für die Tourteilnehmer eine Kleinigkeit vorbereiten und wir sehen uns dann bei mir in der Hütt´n. (bei Bedarf geheizt und vorher wohnlich gemacht) 

Apropos Memme: Wo ist eigentlich René ?


----------



## Cheng (7. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Ich bin eine Memme !
> 
> Ich kann aber gerne für die Tourteilnehmer eine Kleinigkeit vorbereiten und wir sehen uns dann bei mir in der Hütt´n. (bei Bedarf geheizt und vorher wohnlich gemacht)










 Ein Omba ist bestechlich! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trotzdem wäre es schön wenn Du dabei wärst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (7. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Ich bin eine Memme !
> 
> Nee, ich trau es mir im Moment wirklich nicht zu.
> 
> ...



@ Bernd: Jetzt trag Dich wieder ein, dann fahren wir zu Dritt. Ich nehme den großen Rucksack mit den Powerbar-Getränke mit!!!


----------



## niki-2 (7. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Jungs,
anbei der Bericht der heutigen Tour der Omerbacher!

Dabei waren: Bernd ( Holy Ben), Georg, ( RS Hunter ), Marcel ( MTB Scout) und meine Wenigkeit ( niki-2 )

Es sollte eine Test für Bernd werden, ob er das erlernte vom Sonntag auch anwenden konnte.

Los gings in Dürwiß. Diesmal fuhren wir eine etwas andere Anfahrt über Bohl, Killewitchen,Werth,Gressenich in Richtung Vicht. Dort wartete der erste Trail auf Bernd!! 

Wie man sieht sieht es doch sehr gut aus!!

Weiter ging`s über den Kindergartentrail und dann zur Rampe, die schon einiges Fahrkönnen verlangt.

Bei der Suche nach einigen Trails Richtung Zweifall hat Bernd dann leider sein Schutzblech verloren. Dank der Hilfe von Marcel, der das Schutzblech ziemlich schnell wiederfand, konnte die Tour ohne Umschweife weitergefrührt werden. 

Im Zweifall am Bach entlang Richtung Mulartshütte, folgten wir dann dem Nordwanderweg bis zur Dreilägerbachtalsperre. Weiter ging`s über den Hasselbachgraben, wo Bernd fast in den Sitzstreik getreten wäre, Richtung Zweifall zurück.  

Bernd fand das alles gar nicht mehr lustig und wollte auf dem schnellsten Weg nach Hause.

Da ich Bernd nicht schon wieder verlieren wollte, ( wie beim letzten Mal ), fuhren wir über Stolberg durch die Altstadt zurück in den Stadtwald nach Eschweiler.

Doch das Unheil nahm seinen Lauf.  
Wie sollte es anders sein - wie immer im Stadtwald - trennte sich unsere Gruppe ( unfreiwillig ). Ende Gut alles Gut- Wir fanden uns alle auf dem Parkplatz wieder!!!  

Die Tourdaten des Tages lauten wie folgt: 
- 65,7 km
- 791 hm
- Fahrzeit: 4.04 h

Fazit: Eine wunderschöne Tour bei tollem Wetter, wo keiner mit gerechnet hatte. 

Gruss
Dieter


----------



## niki-2 (7. Oktober 2006)

burns68 schrieb:


> @ Bernd: Jetzt trag Dich wieder ein, dann fahren wir zu Dritt. Ich nehme den großen Rucksack mit den Powerbar-Getränke mit!!!



Hy Olli ,
wo warst du denn heute?
Hättest locker mitfahren können

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## burns68 (7. Oktober 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hy Olli ,
> wo warst du denn heute?
> Hättest locker mitfahren können
> 
> ...



Die Entzündung schmerzt noch, ich werde nächste Woche wieder dabei sein!

Gruß


----------



## XCRacer (8. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Hier noch einmal der Termin!


Wäre vielleicht besser, wenn du den link im Termin direkt auf http://www.xcracer.de/stre05_oil_of_olef.htm legst. 

Zu Bernds Frage, wo die Memme René ist :
Der war in Herdorf beim MTB-Rennen. Habe von der Option 'Streichresultat' gebrauch gemacht. Bis kurz vor Ende der ersten Runde lief alles wie gewohnt. Dann kam die Linkskurve auf Pflaster... Die neue DT Swiss Felge ist im Arsch und das Knie hat ein Loch. Bin aber bestens von meiner persönlichen Betreuerin gepflegt worden . Fahre jetzt zur Arbeit. Mal sehen, ob das gut geht... Betonung auf 'gut geht'!

Schönen Sonntag wünsche ich euch!


----------



## Cheng (8. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wäre vielleicht besser, wenn du den link im Termin direkt auf http://www.xcracer.de/stre05_oil_of_olef.htm legst.
> 
> Schönen Sonntag wünsche ich euch!



Danke, schon erledigt!  So können die unsicheren sich noch ein Bild von der Strecke machen!


----------



## HolyBen (8. Oktober 2006)

Schläft hier denn keiner am Sonntag aus ?

Ich geh jetzt mal mein Fahrrad putzen, damit Georg nicht mosert.  

@Thorsten: Vielleicht brauche ich einen blauen Sattel, kann ich Dir heute Abend sagen.


----------



## Cheng (8. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Schläft hier denn keiner am Sonntag aus ?
> 
> Ich geh jetzt mal mein Fahrrad putzen, damit Georg nicht mosert.



Jo, jetzt kannste putzen gehen! Ich geh auch wieder schlafen!


----------



## rpo35 (8. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ...Die neue DT Swiss Felge ist im Arsch und das Knie hat ein Loch...


Au Backe...Gute Besserung wünsche ich !! Ich geh jetzt mit Herrn Sonntag bissl radeln 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (8. Oktober 2006)

Hallo René,

gute Besserung  

scheint nicht das Wochenende unserer Stars zu sein ...  

Michael mit Motorschaden ausgeschieden, René gecrashte Felge und gelochtes Knie  

Kopf hoch es gibt Schlimmeres


----------



## MTBScout (8. Oktober 2006)

Georg,
ich komm so gegen 11 mal vorbei wenn es dir recht ist.
M.


----------



## Cheng (8. Oktober 2006)

Lockere Starssenrunde um Schevenhütte heute gegen 12:30Uhr, Treffpunkt bei mir, ca.45km. Wer mit möchte bitte anrufen unter 0171/7602171. Mache jetzt schon eine Einrollrunde um den Blauen See mit dem Anhänger und meiner Tochter! Es würde also eine Trainingsfahrt!


----------



## PacMan (8. Oktober 2006)

Ich würde gleich gerne noch 'ne kurze Runde fahren. So ab 14:30 Uhr. Kommt jemand mit? Termin


----------



## HolyBen (8. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Pascal,

wir haben uns eben schon auf eine familientaugliche Tour geeinigt.

Vielleich kannst Du ja Deine Runde so gestalten, dass wir uns am See treffen.

Familientermin.


----------



## PacMan (8. Oktober 2006)

Da lässt sich bestimmt was einrichten! Ich versuche mal, so gegen 17:00 Uhr in der Nähe des BSL (Blue Stone Lake) zu sein. Wir können ja unterwegs mal telefonieren, wenn sich was genaueres sagen lässt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (8. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Hallo Pascal,
> 
> wir haben uns eben schon auf eine familientaugliche Tour geeinigt.
> 
> ...



Hättet Ihr euch das nicht etwas früher einfallen lassen , so habe Ich meine Familienrunde schon gefahren und das am Haselbachgraben.
Wäre sonst mit der Euregiobahn bis E-weiler und mitgefahren. 

Gruß
Kurzer37

Morgen keiner Lust und Frei?Wie sieht es mit Mittwoch aus?


----------



## talybont (8. Oktober 2006)

Ich werde den Eindruck nicht los, dass Ihr Bernd vergraulen wollt!


----------



## PacMan (8. Oktober 2006)

Jetzt hab ich endlich mal gelesen, was am Wochenende so alles los war! Mal sehen, ob ich das noch alles auf die Reihe bekomme...

@René: Gute Besserung! Und das mit der Felge ist natürlich extrem ärgerlich. Hattest in letzter Zeit ja eh nicht so viel Glück mit dem Material.

@Bernd: Dir scheint's auch nicht so gut ergangen zu sein. Kopf hoch! Das ist bloß ein kleines Zwischentief!  

@Armin: Bernd vergraulen? Wir? Bloß nicht! Wer kauft mir denn dann Eis und sorgt sich im Bootcamp um mich?!?  

@Michael: Konnte die Tour leider nicht früher ankündigen, da ich nicht gedacht hätte, dass heute so klasse Wetter ist und ich vorher nicht wusste, wann ich losfahren konnte. Schade, so musste ich gerade alleine fahren.

Ich bin gerade 'ne 50km Runde über Mausbach, Gottfriedskreuz, Staumauer, Laufenburger Wald, Marienbildchen, Merode, Langerwehe, Dürwiß, Blausteinsee (BSL) gefahren. Alles bekannte Gegend, aber teilweise hab ich ein paar neue Wege ausprobiert. War jedoch nix überragendes dabei.
Am Haus Lersch freute ich mich schon darauf, ein leckeres Erfrischungsgetränk mit Bernd und Marcel zu trinken. Aber leider haben die sich schon kurz vorher wieder auf die Socken gemacht. Da bin ich wohl zu langsam gefahren.  Naja, dann eben nächste Woche in Bernd's Hütte!
Ausserdem bin ich dann noch kurz bei Thorsten vorbei gefahren, da ich ihm noch eine CD vorbeibringen wollte. Ich stand schon an der Tür und wollte gerade klingeln, als ich sah, dass die CD die Tour leider nicht ganz überlebt hat. Ist ein Riss drin... Aber spätestens nächste Woche bekommst du sie, Thorsten!


----------



## talybont (8. Oktober 2006)

Man sollte öfter am Rechner rumspielen!

Habe heute zwei WLANs entdeckt, ungesichert! Habe mich in einem angemeldet (automatische Anmeldung) und schwupps war ich im Internet.  
Scheinbar machen Flatrates unvorsichtig! Ich für meinen Teil würde die Verbindung über den Router verschlüsseln.
Finde es aber ganz praktisch, das scheinbar ein paar Mitmenschen sehr arglos mit der Materie umgehen. Hoffentlich hält meine Firewall ungebetenen Besuch ab  .

Muss jetzt nur beobachten, wann und wie oft die im Netz sind. Dann brauche ich mir wohl kein DSL zu besorgen. Aber ehrlich, wenn ich wüsste wer es wär, würde ich mich daran beteiligen (dann aber verschlüsselt).

mfg,
Armin


----------



## HolyBen (8. Oktober 2006)

Probiere doch mal auf den router zu kommen.

meistens 192.168.0.1 oder 192.168.2.1 login admin ohne passwort und verschlüssle die wlan verbindung und gib danach dem router ein neues passwort.

dann hast du dein eigenes wlan.


----------



## PacMan (8. Oktober 2006)

Ja stimmt schon, es gibt 'ne Menge unversichtiger Leute bei diesem Thema. Aber...
In Aachen gibt es das sogenannten Uni-DSL. Die Router, die du dafür vom Provider bekommst, sind absichtlich total offen. Denn damit baut Uni-DSL ein flächendeckendes WLAN in Aachen auf. Praktisch für Leute, die mal eben mit ihrem Notebook in der Hand durch Aachen spazieren und dabei noch im Internet surfen wollen! 
Der eigene Rechner bleibt dabei aber für andere Rechner im WLAN unsichtbar - also kein Sicherheitsrisiko. Und der Besitzer des Routers bekommt auch noch ein paar Cent erstattet, wenn sich Andere darüber einwählen.
Ne feine Sache ist das! Jetzt müsste man nur noch in Aachen wohnen...


----------



## kurzer37 (8. Oktober 2006)

Hallo
wer weiß wie weit es ungefähr bis Heimbach sit und wieviel Höhenmeter?

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## talybont (8. Oktober 2006)

Ich finds auf jeden Fall Klasse.

@Bernd: wenn ich denen den Router lahmlege, schalten die ihn aus un vorbei ist es mit der Herrlichkeit  . Das will ich doch auch nicht.


----------



## {Picknicker} (8. Oktober 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> ...ungefähr bis Heimbach...



Nabend,

von Zweifall bis Heimbach...würd ich mal so 25km bei 500HM veranschlagen. Fährst am besten bis Jägerhaus, dann runter ins Kalltal, hoch zum Buhlert, bis Schmidt und dann runter über Scheidtbaum nach Heimbach oder über Hubertushöhe direkt zum See.

Grüße


----------



## MTBScout (9. Oktober 2006)

Ich dreh gleich ne kleine Feierabend Runde.
@Bernd. Bist du zu Hause wegen Klickies und Batterie?
Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (9. Oktober 2006)

Wann möchtest Du denn fahren ?

Je nach Zeit usw. fahre ich mit.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## MTBScout (9. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Wann möchtest Du denn fahren ?
> Je nach Zeit usw. fahre ich mit.
> Gruß
> Bernd


So gegen 16:45 bei dir?
Gruß M.


----------



## HolyBen (9. Oktober 2006)

Ja


----------



## MTBScout (9. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Ja


Nette Reaktionszeit...
Du hast wohl doch ne SMS-Benachrichtigungsfunktion.
Oder drückst du alle 60sec auf Reload


----------



## Racegirl (9. Oktober 2006)

PacMan schrieb:


> PS: Das _nette Girl_ von den Trikot-Photos sollte man vor allem zur Jubiläums-Fete einladen! Dann ist auch schon für den Nachtisch gesorgt!



Dann meldet sich der Nachtisch auch mal zu Wort  

Da hast Du mir ja was eingebrockt! Gibt es denn spezielle Wünsche für die Jubiläumsfeier?  

Ich hab einen ich möchte gerne vorher auch mitfahren, aber bitte jetzt schon mal um Nachsicht, weil seit einem Jahr nicht mehr auf dem MTB gesessen. Freue mich auf ein paar nette Touren mit Euch im Winter!


----------



## niki-2 (9. Oktober 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:


> So gegen 16:45 bei dir?
> Gruß M.



Wartet 10min auf mich ich fahre mit!!Bin um 16.55 Uhr bei Bernd

Dieter


----------



## HolyBen (9. Oktober 2006)

Gerne, aber laaaangsaaaam.


----------



## niki-2 (9. Oktober 2006)

Alles klar, bin unterweg`s.
See you


----------



## HolyBen (9. Oktober 2006)

Schöne Runde mit Dieter und Marcel, keine Verluste, keine Stürze, Niemanden verloren (selbst im Bermudadreieck Stadtwald).  

Den Streckenverlauf liefert der Guidepraktikant.

Facts zu Geschwindigkeit und zurückgelegter Strecke kann ich mangels geeigneter Aufzeichnungsgeräte nicht liefern.  

Änderung vom angesagten Tempo "laaaangsaaaam" auf tatsächlich "moderat" kann ich allerdings subjektiv einschieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (9. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Büdde ! Und bei ca. 80kg Kampfgewicht fahre ich mit etwas 2.0 bar
> Falls Du derzeit noch mit 3 bar unterwegs bist, dann nennt man das "Perlen vor die Säue"


jau, die zwei bar fahre ich auch mit Schläuchen, auch mit 80 kg Lebendgewicht! Durchschläge? Fehlanzeige. Die hat nur René, wenn er zu schnell über böse Steine ballert. Und das trotz mindestens 10 kg weniger  .
Würde ich schlauchlos fahren, sähe das so aus:
Herantasten an die Grenze des fahrbaren, was Walken in Kurven betrifft. Dann ein paar 1/10 bar Reserve rein und fertig. Dan stimmt der Grip. Für einen Tourer zählt der Rollwiderstand eh nicht so doll.
Selbst mit Latexschläuchen bin ich auf unter 1,8 bar runter und hatte keine Probleme.
In meinen Augen sind die UST-Systeme gnadenlos überbewertet. 200g mehr pro Reifen. Fahre ich Latex, spare ich gut 100g. Und im Schadenfall muss ich eh einen Schlauch einziehen. Dann würde ich (für Rennen) eher die Sets von Tune oder Eclipse einsetzen, wo ich einen Standardreifen mit Latexmilch einsaue. Funzt gut. Meine Racekollegen vom 24-h Team fahren sowas. Sieht nur toll aus, wenn so ein System platzt  . Gibt eine tolle Sauerei!  

Mal was anderes: mein Unfall vom letzten jahr hat noch einmal 435  eingebracht (Schmerzensgeld). Mein kleines Schwarzes braucht neue Bremsen. Bin mir nur nicht sicher welche: Juicy 5 oder 7, oder doch eine Ouro, oder ne Marta? Oder ne simple LX, weil ich so auf Dualcontrol stehe? Kann mich nicht entscheiden.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## niki-2 (9. Oktober 2006)

" Erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt. " !? 
Eigentlich war ich auf faul abliegen eingestellt, da entdeckte ich, das Bernd und Marcel noch eine kleine Feierabendrunde starten wollten. Spontan, wie ich bin, schnappte ich kurzerhand mein Bike und startete in Richtung Röhe. Schon war ich als Tourguide engagiert und wir starteten in Richtung Stadtwald, wo wir diesmal keine Verluste zu beklagen hatten. 

Weiter ging`s Richtung Mausbach am Wasserturm vorbei über einige Trail`s nach Stolberg-Büsbach. Über den Truppenübungsplatz Richtung Probsteier-Wald und den Rastplatz Aachener Land zurück nach Röhe. 

Fazit: keine Toten, Verletzte, alle Bike`s noch heil. 

Also alles in allem eine gelungene Feierabendtour.  

Daten:
- 36,52 km
- Durchschnitt: 18,65 km/h
- Fahrzeit: 1.57 h

P.S.: Das Bier bei Bernd hat gut geschmeckt  

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## GeJott (9. Oktober 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> " Erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt. " !?
> Eigentlich war ich auf faul abliegen eingestellt, da entdeckte ich, das Bernd und Marcel noch eine kleine Feierabendrunde starten wollten. Spontan, wie ich bin, schnappte ich kurzerhand mein Bike und startete in Richtung Röhe. Schon war ich als Tourguide engagiert und wir starteten in Richtung Stadtwald, wo wir diesmal keine Verluste zu beklagen hatten.
> 
> Weiter ging`s Richtung Mausbach am Wasserturm vorbei über einige Trail`s nach Stolberg-Büsbach. Über den Truppenübungsplatz Richtung Probsteier-Wald und den Rastplatz Aachener Land zurück nach Röhe.
> ...



Dann seid Ihr mir also doch in der Rüst (Asphaltweg v. Schotterwerk hinauf n. Büsbach) entgegengekommen! Hatte schon vermutet, den Bernd erkannt zu haben.

Gerd


----------



## HolyBen (9. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Gerd,

richtisch.

Hab noch "Hallo" gesagt, aber da warst Du schon weit weg, so schnell wie Du da runter geschossen kamst.  

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## MTBScout (9. Oktober 2006)

GeJott schrieb:


> Dann seid Ihr mir also doch in der Rüst (Asphaltweg v. Schotterwerk hinauf n. Büsbach) entgegengekommen! Hatte schon vermutet, den Bernd erkannt zu haben.
> Gerd


Hallo Gerd,
ich war übrigens der einzige der DICH erkannt hat. Alle anderen waren zu sehr mit dem Berg beschäftigt  
Marcel.


----------



## HolyBen (9. Oktober 2006)

Ist aber auch dünn geworden, der Kerl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (11. Oktober 2006)

Nabend die Gemeinde 

habe Heute mit dem  kleineren Sohn eine Tour der besonderen Art unternommen. Wir sind von Zweifall nach Stolberg HBf und von dort mit der Bahn bis Düren HBf und weiter mit DKB bis Kreuzau. Jetzt setzten wir uns wieder auf die Räder und fuhren mit der Sonne , d.h. den Rurradweg bis Zerkall ( gell Dieter deine Idee )und dann weiter über Zweifallshammer und Trails , Wasserstrassen , Wanderwege , Reitwege und alles was befahrbar war nach Simonskall . Hier wurde sich eine Stärkung in Form einer Erbsensuppe mit Beilage gegönnt  oder besser gesagt um diese Uhrzeit gibt es nichts anderes in dem Nest . (keine Pommes mit Currywurst für den Kleinen)

Nach der Mittagspause wurde es dann Spannend denn jetzt ging es an den Rest die Steigung zur Kalltalsperre und dann hoch zum Jägerhaus.Und Ich muß sagen bis auf ein paar Meter die er geschoben hat , ist der Sohnemann den ganzen Weg gefahren . Dann ging es über Raffelsbrand nach Zweifall .
Fazit der Tour : Heute meine 4000km seit dem 03.12.2005 gefahren und das obwohl Ich erst seit dem Richtig angefangen habe zu trainieren. 60km bei ca. 4Std. für den Sohnemann ohne Training aus dem Stehgreif,viel gesehen schönes Wetter gehabt und den kleinen zum schlafen bekommen .
So jetzt beschäftige Ich mich mit der Mutter von dem kleinen  .


Gruß
Kurzer37

Bilder gibt es Morgen.


----------



## XCRacer (11. Oktober 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> keine Pommes mit Currywurst für den Kleinen


Fütter den armen Jung nicht mit so'n Dreck! Deftige Erbsensuppe ist doch viel gesünder. Der soll doch groß und stark werden!


----------



## niki-2 (11. Oktober 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Nabend die Gemeinde
> 
> habe Heute mit dem  kleineren Sohn eine Tour der besonderen Art unternommen. Wir sind von Zweifall nach Stolberg HBf und von dort mit der Bahn bis Düren HBf und weiter mit DKB bis Kreuzau. Jetzt setzten wir uns wieder auf die Räder und fuhren mit der Sonne , d.h. den Rurradweg bis Zerkall ( gell Dieter deine Idee )und dann weiter über Zweifallshammer und Trails , Wasserstrassen , Wanderwege , Reitwege und alles was befahrbar war nach Simonskall . Hier wurde sich eine Stärkung in Form einer Erbsensuppe mit Beilage gegönnt  oder besser gesagt um diese Uhrzeit gibt es nichts anderes in dem Nest . (keine Pommes mit Currywurst für den Kleinen)
> 
> ...




Der kleine Sohn ist doch schon größer oder?

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## HolyBen (11. Oktober 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Der kleine Sohn ist doch schon größer oder?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dieter


Zumindest größer als Michael selber.


----------



## kurzer37 (11. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Rene
erstmal hoffe Ich das es dir wieder besser geht und deinem Radl natürlich auch. Das mit dem groß und stark hat bei mir auch nicht funktioniert aber wie heistes so schön?

Besser klein und schlau ,als groß und dumm .

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Cheng (11. Oktober 2006)

@XCR: Habe den Tachohalter von Ciclo jetzt bei Bike Components geordert. Kostet da nur 7,30 inkl. Magnet, als Selbstabholer!

Übrigens, der Ollibike in der Tourenausschreibung für Samstag ist diesmal kein verirrter Fake, er hat mich angemailt und wird wohl auch mitfahren. Ich hoffe auf Euer Benehmen!


----------



## kurzer37 (11. Oktober 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Der kleine Sohn ist doch schon größer oder?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dieter



Um alle Fragen bezüglich der grösse zu beantworten , es handelt sich um den kleineren der beiden Söhne und gleichzeitig dem jüngeren 14Jahre.
Aber Ich ziehe trotzdem den Helm oder den Hut vor der Leistung , genauso wie Ich den Rene wegen seiner Leistung  bewundere.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## niki-2 (11. Oktober 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Um alle Fragen bezüglich der grösse zu beantworten , es handelt sich um den kleineren der beiden Söhne und gleichzeitig dem jüngeren 14Jahre.
> Aber Ich ziehe trotzdem den Helm oder den Hut vor der Leistung , genauso wie Ich den Rene wegen seiner Leistung  bewundere.
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



Na klar doch!! Das Jungvolk muß herangeführt werden!!


----------



## Cheng (11. Oktober 2006)

Racegirl schrieb:


> Dann meldet sich der Nachtisch auch mal zu Wort
> 
> Da hast Du mir ja was eingebrockt! Gibt es denn spezielle Wünsche für die Jubiläumsfeier?


 Was hast Du denn anzubieten? Die Auswahl bei Pascal war doch OK! René schwärmt auch immer von Deinen Desserts! 



Racegirl schrieb:


> Ich hab einen, ich möchte gerne vorher auch mitfahren, aber bitte jetzt schon mal um Nachsicht, weil seit einem Jahr nicht mehr auf dem MTB gesessen. Freue mich auf ein paar nette Touren mit Euch im Winter!



Und warum hast Du Dich noch nicht eingetragen?


----------



## XCRacer (11. Oktober 2006)

Es geht mir etwas besser. An radeln ist nicht zu denken, aber die Krücken kann ich mitlerweile zu Hause lassen. Wird aber bestimmt wieder werden. Die Wunden sind mittlerweile zu und nässen nicht mehr.

Meinem Bike gehts immer noch schlecht. Hängt ja immer noch mit kaputten Hinterrad im Keller an der Wand. Wird auch bestimmt nicht von selber "verheilen".



> Besser klein und schlau ,als groß und dumm


Oder wie Meik schreibt: "Klein und gemein"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (11. Oktober 2006)

AUA !

Sieht ja gar nicht lustig aus.


----------



## Cheng (11. Oktober 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Aber Ich ziehe trotzdem den Helm oder den Hut vor der Leistung , genauso wie Ich den Rene wegen seiner Leistung  bewundere.
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37


Dann musst Du Bernd auch bewundern, der kann sich auch auf die Nase legen!


----------



## HolyBen (11. Oktober 2006)

OK, dann bring ich René das Fallen bei und er mir das Radeln.


----------



## niki-2 (11. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Es geht mir etwas besser. An radeln ist nicht zu denken, aber die Krücken kann ich mitlerweile zu Hause lassen. Wird aber bestimmt wieder werden. Die Wunden sind mittlerweile zu und nässen nicht mehr.
> 
> Meinem Bike gehts immer noch schlecht. Hängt ja immer noch mit kaputten Hinterrad im Keller an der Wand. Wird auch bestimmt nicht von selber "verheilen".
> 
> ...



Ja dann weiterhin gute Besserung!! Und Kopf hoch 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## kurzer37 (11. Oktober 2006)

Ist doch beeindruckend wie man mit ein paar Worten die Leute zum schreiben 
bekommt . 

@Rene habe nicht geahnt das es so schlimm ist  , aber trotzdem stramme Wade .

Gruß und weiterhin gute Besserung


----------



## kurzer37 (11. Oktober 2006)

@all warum gibt es einen Chat ? .Alle hängen hier ab und schreiben, im Chat ist doch schneller und besser.


----------



## XCRacer (11. Oktober 2006)

@Ben: hast du die email von mir gestern bekommen?


----------



## HolyBen (11. Oktober 2006)

Hallo René,

jetzt habe ich die Mail gelesen.

Hört sich gut an, nur dann könnte ich Uncle Ben´s Hütte nicht vorbereiten und wir müssten uns einen anderen Abschluss überlegen.  

Warten wir doch mal Deine Heilung ab und entscheiden uns Freitag !?

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## rpo35 (11. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> ...René schwärmt auch immer von Deinen Desserts! ...


Ich durfte auch schon davon naschen ...und ich werde es wieder tun wie's aussieht 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (12. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Warten wir doch mal Deine Heilung ab und entscheiden uns Freitag !?


Kann jetzt schon sagen, dass das mit mir am Samstag nichts wird. Immer noch alles entzündet und da es nicht abzusehen ist, dass ich bis zum WE wieder fit sein werde, helfe ich dir gerne bei der Vorbereitung. Können ja dann gemeinsam die Ombas empfangen.


----------



## HolyBen (12. Oktober 2006)

Habe ich mir schon gedacht, als ich das Ausmaß Deiner Verletzung (bzw. des Knies) gesehen habe.  

Kannst Du nicht normal fallen, z.B. mit einer kleinen Schürfwunde ?

Naja, vielleicht kann ich Dir am Samstag ein paar Tipps geben.  

*An alle Mitfahrer der Samstag Tour:* ich müsste bitte wissen, wer danach noch bei mir einkehren möchte, damit ich ein "bisschen Brot" einkaufen kann.

Bitte kurze PM an mich !​


----------



## XCRacer (12. Oktober 2006)

Das Problem sind nicht die oberflächigen Kratzer, sondern das entzündete Gewebe, bzw. Schleimbeutel.


----------



## XCRacer (12. Oktober 2006)

Auf bike-tv gibts gerade die Folge 33. Da wurde das Anthem getestet. 'Anthem 2' steht übrigens nicht für ein neues Modell, sondern die 2 steht für die mittlere Ausstatungsvariante beim Komplettrad.


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Das Problem sind nicht die oberflächigen Kratzer, sondern das entzündete Gewebe, bzw. Schleimbeutel.



Hi, von so einer Verletzung kann ich ein Lied Singen. 
Ähnliches ist mir in Pracht passiert , mein Fehler war das ich noch einige Tage weiter gefahren bin ( 24 std Duisburg)
Darauf hin war ich 9 Tage im Krankenhaus, Knie komplett aufgeschnitten, alles war Entzündet und vereitert. Inzwischen gehts mir aber wieder besser. 
Kopf hoch, alles Gute.


----------



## XCRacer (12. Oktober 2006)

Danke! Schade ist, das ich jetzt den fünften Platz im Tune-FRM-Cup vergessen kann. Aber was soll's! Gesundheit geht vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (12. Oktober 2006)

@René
Gute Beserung. DU scheinst ja noch spektakulärer bzw. effizienter zu Fallen als ich  

So, habe nun gerade mein Bremsenproblem in ANgriff genommen und mir eine Juicy 7 bestellt. Wo, bei cycle-aix für 189.- das Set. AUch wenn es nur die 2006er mit der alten Scheibe ist, ist das schweinegünstig!

mfg,
Armin


----------



## niki-2 (12. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Habe ich mir schon gedacht, als ich das Ausmaß Deiner Verletzung (bzw. des Knies) gesehen habe.
> 
> Kannst Du nicht normal fallen, z.B. mit einer kleinen Schürfwunde ?
> 
> ...



Hy Bernd 

würde eventuell noch Samstagabend vorbeikommen wenn ich Dienstschluß habe! 

Wie lange wollt ihr denn feiern?

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## HolyBen (12. Oktober 2006)

Kommt darauf an, wann die Jungs ankommen, wieviele zu mir kommen und wie die Verpflichtungen am weiteren WE sind.

Schick doch mal Deine Mobilnummer per PM, dann können wir Samstag smsen.

Bernd


----------



## kurzer37 (12. Oktober 2006)

Hallo

hat jemand Lust Morgen eine gemütliche Runde zufahren?

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Cheng (12. Oktober 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> hat jemand Lust Morgen eine gemütliche Runde zufahren?
> 
> ...



Arbeiten!

@ben: komme natürlich Samstag nachmittag bei Dir vorbei, jetzt mach aber bitte keine Umstände, ich sollte schon gegen 19Uhr zu Hause sein!


----------



## kurzer37 (12. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Arbeiten!


 


Ich dachte auch eher an morgen Abend oder Späternachmittag.


----------



## PacMan (12. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> ich müsste bitte wissen, wer danach noch bei mir einkehren möchte, damit ich ein "bisschen Brot" einkaufen kann.


Na auf 'ne Scheibe Brot komm' ich doch auch gerne vorbei! 
Schade, dass du und René nicht mitfahren könnt (oder wollt - 'ne Bernd?! ) Also gute Besserung!



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Auf bike-tv gibts gerade die Folge 33. Da wurde das Anthem getestet.


Na so gut kann das Rad ja gar nicht sein, wenn du dich damit direkt so auf die Nase legst!  Im Münsterländchen auf dem Hohlweg hat es dich doch auch schon abgeworfen. Vielleicht musst du erst mal 'nen Pferdeflüsterer bestellen?


----------



## rpo35 (12. Oktober 2006)

PacMan schrieb:


> ...Na so gut kann das Rad ja gar nicht sein, wenn du dich damit direkt so auf die Nase legst!...


Kann mir eigentlich kaum vorstellen, dass René mit dem Scott beim Rennen war !?


----------



## Cheng (12. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Kann mir eigentlich kaum vorstellen, dass René mit dem Scott beim Rennen war !?



René war mit dem Lightspeed unterwegs und hat sich eine neue DT-Swiss Felge ruiniert. Das Anthem ist übrigens von Giant!


----------



## rpo35 (12. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> ...Das Anthem ist übrigens von Giant!


Achja, sowas passiert, wenn man keine Fullys mehr mag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (12. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Achja, sowas passiert, wenn man keine Fullys mehr mag



Stimmt, habe Deinen Eintrag im Rotwildforum gelesen! 
D.h. jetzt gar kein Fully mehr?


----------



## rpo35 (12. Oktober 2006)

In der nächsten Saison wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## niki-2 (12. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> In der nächsten Saison wahrscheinlich nicht.



Wenn dann mußt du ein vernünftiges Fully fahren!!


----------



## XCRacer (12. Oktober 2006)

Kann dir das Anthem empfehlen 
In der Elektrobucht gibt's das Rahmenkit (Rahmen + FSA-Steuersatz + Manitou SPV Dämpfer + 3 Spacer) für unter 700. Soviel wirst du doch noch für deinen Schrott bekommen!

Ich sauge übrigens im Moment alle bike-tv Folgen. Sind ein paar nette Sachen dabei. U.a. Workshops (Kette erneuern, Lenkerband wickeln, usw) sowie Fahrtechnikübungen. Auf Anfrage gibt's 'ne CD in den Biefkasten. Aber erst, wenn ich nicht mehr Käptain Ahaab bin. Oder wir machen irgendwo nen Video Abend!


----------



## Cheng (12. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> In der nächsten Saison wahrscheinlich nicht.



Eigentlich bin ich schon der Meinung das Bikes in dieser Preisklasse doch mehr leisten sollten als es bei Dir und Renè im letzten Jahr der Fall war! Es mag ja sein das die Räder ein perfektes Fahrverhalten und Handling besitzen, trotzdem sollte es so früh nicht solche Verschleisserscheinungen aufweisen. Wie es bei anderen Fullys ist kann ich nicht sagen, fehlt einfach die Erfahrung, aber René testet das ja jetzt mit seinem "taiwanesischen Flittchen" aus. Da ich meine Fahrleistung nicht mit Euerer vergleichen kann und diese auch noch auf zwei bis drei Bikes aufteile, habe ich sicherlich noch ein wenig Zeit bis zur Totaloperation des Hinterbaus!


----------



## PacMan (12. Oktober 2006)

Hey, dann kannst du ja direkt noch die Photos vom Bootcamp dazu tun! 

Apropros Video-Abend: irgendjemand hatte doch mal von diesem MTB-Horrorfilm erzählt. Hab 'nen Trailer gefunden:  Blood Trails


----------



## Cheng (12. Oktober 2006)

PacMan schrieb:


> Hey, dann kannst du ja direkt noch die Photos vom Bootcamp dazu tun!
> 
> Apropros Video-Abend: irgendjemand hatte doch mal von diesem MTB-Horrorfilm erzählt. Hab 'nen Trailer gefunden:  Blood Trails



Wäre ja mal ein Film für mich und meine Frau, Sie der Horror ich den Trail!


----------



## rpo35 (12. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Kann dir das Anthem empfehlen
> In der Elektrobucht gibt's das Rahmenkit (Rahmen + FSA-Steuersatz + Manitou SPV DÃ¤mpfer + 3 Spacer) fÃ¼r unter 700â¬. Soviel wirst du doch noch fÃ¼r deinen Schrott bekommen!...


Nixda, jetzt gibts erstmal ein Hardtail !!


----------



## Cheng (12. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Nixda, jetzt gibts erstmal ein Hardtail !!



dabei ist Dein Fully gerade in der ARD im TV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (12. Oktober 2006)

Dann mach's richtig! Mit Rohloff-Nabe!


----------



## rpo35 (12. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Dann mach's richtig! Mit Rohloff-Nabe!


Nee, die paar Live Beobachtungen haben mich noch nicht überzeugt !!


----------



## niki-2 (12. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Nixda, jetzt gibts erstmal ein Hardtail !!



ich kann mein Nikolai Helius CC nur empfehlen!! Funktioniert wunderbar, und Verschleiß ist nach 2 Jahren auch noch nicht festzustellen. Das Bike gibts natürlich auch nicht im Sonderangebot!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## rpo35 (12. Oktober 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> ...Das Bike gibts natürlich auch nicht im Sonderangebot!!...


Kennst du Rotwilds im Sonderangebot ?


----------



## HolyBen (12. Oktober 2006)

Wenn die Haltbarkeit allgemein so ist wie bei Deinem und René´s Rotwild dann demnächst ja.


----------



## XCRacer (12. Oktober 2006)

Der Trend geht übrigens zum Viertrad. (Fully, Hardtail, Racehardtail, Rennrad) Leute mit nur einem Bike gelten heutzutage als "Nicht zeitgemäß"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (12. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Kennst du Rotwilds im Sonderangebot ?



Leider nein!!!


----------



## talybont (12. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Der Trend geht übrigens zum Viertrad. (Fully, Hardtail, Racehardtail, Rennrad) Leute mit nur einem Bike gelten heutzutage als "Nicht zeitgemäß"



viertes Rad kommt nächstes Frühjahr --> Rennrad
das alte wird dann Stadtschlampe und Rad für siffige Bedingungen.

@Ralph

Rohloff ist für Tourer was feines. Funzt immer und sifft nie ein. Für den Rennbetrieb stört das Schaltverhalten unter grösserer Last und der höhere Widerstand der Nabe, den man selbst beim bergabrollen bemerkt (aus Asphalt). Im Gelände isses wurscht.


----------



## rpo35 (12. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab noch 'ne Familie zu ernähren...fange jetzt mal mit nem Race Hardtail an. Wer weiß wie lange ich noch kann 
Achja, das hier ist ein Race Hardtail ...


----------



## Cheng (12. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Der Trend geht übrigens zum Viertrad. (Fully, Hardtail, Racehardtail, Rennrad) Leute mit nur einem Bike gelten heutzutage als "Nicht zeitgemäß"



Ich will kein Rennrad! Dann brauch ich zwar nicht mehr zu grüßen, aber irgenwie fühle ich mich nicht wohl auf so einem Schmalspurteil! 
Mit dem Rest kann ich dienen!


----------



## talybont (12. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch 'ne Familie zu ernähren...fange jetzt mal mit nem Race Hardtail an. Wer weiß wie lange ich noch kann
> Achja, das hier ist ein Race Hardtail ...



und wie sah es fünf Meter weiter aus  
Klapprad?


----------



## niki-2 (12. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch 'ne Familie zu ernähren...fange jetzt mal mit nem Race Hardtail an. Wer weiß wie lange ich noch kann
> Achja, das hier ist ein Race Hardtail ...



Ich glaube Ralph für dich gibts nur eine Marke: Rotwild 

Aber kein Thema werde glücklich damit!

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (12. Oktober 2006)

Ralph! Ich würde jetzt aber aus Prinzip KEIN Rotwild mehr fahren. Wollen wir unsere Rotwildhosen feierlich verbrennen?


----------



## Cheng (12. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ralph! Ich würde jetzt aber aus Prinzip KEIN Rotwild mehr fahren. Wollen wir unsere Rotwildhosen feierlich verbrennen?



Darauf würde ich ne Kiste "PowerBar" ausgeben!


----------



## niki-2 (12. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ralph! Ich würde jetzt aber aus Prinzip KEIN Rotwild mehr fahren. Wollen wir unsere Rotwildhosen feierlich verbrennen?



Super Idee!!! Weiter so


----------



## talybont (12. Oktober 2006)

Schiesst man nicht auf Rotwild anstatt es zu verbrennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (12. Oktober 2006)

Das Bild sollte lediglich zeigen, was mit so'ner Feile alles geht, wenn man fahren kann. Und das kann Boris halt.
@René: Wo sind wir denn beim Afterbike nach der Jubeltour ? Ist da ein Feuerchen drin ?  Bis auf ein Sweatshirt bringe ich alles mit


----------



## XCRacer (12. Oktober 2006)

Soll ich im *Kleidung*-Thread mal fragen, ob jemand kostenlos ausrangierte Rotwild-Klamotten zum verbrennen spendet?

Nachtrag: Ich mach jetzt Feierabend. Muß die Haxe wieder hochlegen. Gut's Nächtle


----------



## rpo35 (12. Oktober 2006)

...wenn hier Rotwild reinschaut kriegen wir Ärger wegen Rufmord


----------



## Cheng (12. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ...wenn hier Rotwild reinschaut kriegen wir Ärger wegen Rufmord



Wer ist denn verantwortlich für die hier geschriebenen Themen?


----------



## MTBScout (13. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> *An alle Mitfahrer der Samstag Tour:* ich müsste bitte wissen, wer danach noch bei mir einkehren möchte, damit ich ein "bisschen Brot" einkaufen kann.[/CENTER]


Für ein "bisschen" Brot bin ich immer zu haben, bin dabei


----------



## MTBScout (13. Oktober 2006)

Ein kleines bischen Heimat-Geschichte....
Weitere Bilder aus der Umgebung


----------



## XCRacer (13. Oktober 2006)

Ganz interssant, aber auch irgendwie beklemmend, wenn man die verlassenen und zerstörten Häuser sieht. Erinnert an den Krieg. Lohn habe ich noch gekannt. Haben da als Kinder schon mal Kastanien aufgesammelt.


----------



## RS-Hunter (13. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> ... *An alle Mitfahrer der Samstag Tour:* ich müsste bitte wissen, wer danach noch bei mir einkehren möchte, damit ich ein "bisschen Brot" einkaufen kann.
> 
> Bitte kurze PM an mich !​



Ne scheibe brot hätte ich auch gerne, aber wie Thorsten schon angemerkt hatte, mach nicht zuviel Aufwand; 'ne Kiste "Powerbar" und was zum knabbern reicht.


----------



## XCRacer (13. Oktober 2006)

Ich trinke auch gerne ein Brot. Aber bitte alkfrei. Muß mit dem Auto kommen. Habe heute versucht, eine Runde durchs Dorf zu radeln. Bin nach 100m umgekehrt. Geht nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (13. Oktober 2006)

@XCRacer

Gute Besserung jetzt auch mal von meiner Seite.

So langsam müssten die ganzen guten Wünsche doch mal helfen  

Ich kann ja verstehen, dass du es nicht mehr abwarten kannst, aber - auch wenn ich selber nie darauf höre - schone dich besser einen Tag länger als verfrüht anzufangen....


----------



## commencal blanc (13. Oktober 2006)

@MTBScout

Interessante Seite....
Bin ja auch weggebaggert worden.... ;-(


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Habe heute versucht, eine Runde durchs Dorf zu radeln. Bin nach 100m umgekehrt. Geht nicht



Hallo René,

gute Besserung. Das wird schon wieder  

VG

Jörg


----------



## kurzer37 (13. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ganz interssant, aber auch irgendwie beklemmend, wenn man die verlassenen und zerstörten Häuser sieht. Erinnert an den Krieg. Lohn habe ich noch gekannt. Haben da als Kinder schon mal Kastanien aufgesammelt.


 

Hi Rene

gibt es eigentlich noch Orte die nicht mehr bewohnt sind aber noch nicht abgerissen?

Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## niki-2 (13. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

allen Omerbachern viel Spass und viele Trails auf der morgigen Tour!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Cheng (13. Oktober 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> allen Omerbachern viel Spass und viele Trails auf der morgigen Tour!!
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank Dieter! Das Wetter soll ja mitspielen, Da wir ja auch mit 7 Bikern sind
sollte es eine angenehme Tour werden. Ich rechne mit einer Ankunftszeit gegen 16:30Uhr , werden uns aber am Jägerhaus Tel. bei Bernd melden.

Mit Hr. Baurat, steht in Termin mit drin, brauchen wir wohl nicht zu rechnen, der steht in drei anderen Terminen morgen früh auch drin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (13. Oktober 2006)

Wunsche euch viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen, bei der hoffentlich unfallfreien Traumtour. Ich habe mein bestes getan 

Berd! Simmst du mich früh genug an? Wie gesagt, kann dir gerne bei der Vorbereitung etwas helfen!


----------



## HolyBen (13. Oktober 2006)

Jo René, ich melde mich rechtzeitig bei Dir !


----------



## burns68 (13. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Mit Hr. Baurat, steht in Termin mit drin, brauchen wir wohl nicht zu rechnen, der steht in drei anderen Terminen morgen früh auch drin!



Der fährt eine Deutschland-Tour!!


----------



## kurzer37 (13. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Ombas
auch von mir alles Gute und viel Spass,kommt gesund und ohne Löcher in den Knien zurück .

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Cheng (13. Oktober 2006)

Ich komme mir vor als würde ich eine Biketour zum Mars starten, aber trotzdem Danke für die Grüße. 

Ich denke die meisten sehen wir dann bei Bernd zum Vorweihnachtlichen-Umtrunk in Uncle-Ben´s Hexenhaus!


----------



## PacMan (13. Oktober 2006)

Also 8:15 am HBF! Kommt mich jemand wachklingeln? 

@rpo35: zu dem Bild mit Boris: Jaaa... Boris fährt mit dem Hardtail ja auch *neben* der Treppe! Mit 'nem Fully würde man die Stufen selbst fahren! 

PS: bin im Chat!


----------



## HolyBen (13. Oktober 2006)

Viel Spaß auch von mir; der Kühlschrank ist voll  und Knabbereien sind auch genug da


----------



## rpo35 (13. Oktober 2006)

PacMan schrieb:


> Also 8:15 am HBF! Kommt mich jemand wachklingeln?
> 
> @rpo35: zu dem Bild mit Boris: Jaaa... Boris fährt mit dem Hardtail ja auch *neben* der Treppe! Mit 'nem Fully würde man die Stufen selbst fahren!
> 
> PS: bin im Chat!


Bin mir nicht sicher, ob *Du* mit dem Fully darunter fährst. Weder die Stufen, noch daneben  Frag mal René 
Der ist da auch schon mal runter geklettert.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (13. Oktober 2006)

Das nächste mal fahre ich die stufen 

sind im chat (8 Leute)


----------



## MTBScout (13. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher, ob *Du* mit dem Fully darunter fährst....


Wenn das jetzt nicht mal eine Herausforderung für dich ist Pascal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (13. Oktober 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:


> Wenn das jetzt nicht mal eine Herausforderung für dich ist Pascal


Reichts euch nicht, den Bernd dauernd stürzen zu sehen ?


----------



## HolyBen (13. Oktober 2006)

Die sehen es ja nie, weil ich immer hinterher fahre !


----------



## PacMan (13. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher, ob *Du* mit dem Fully darunter fährst. Weder die Stufen, noch daneben  Frag mal René
> Der ist da auch schon mal runter geklettert.


Da hilft nur eins: probieren! 
'Nen ordentlichen Sturz hatte ich ja auch vor ca. zwei Wochen noch mal. Bin also rein statistisch für die nächsten Monate wieder unfallfrei unterwegs!


----------



## XCRacer (13. Oktober 2006)

Die schwerere Linie ist die neben der Treppe. Einfacher ist, die Treppe runter zu hoppeln. Man wird dann aber schnell und kriegt die Kurve u.U. nicht mehr, weils dahinter sehr steil ist.
Verpasst man sie Kurve...


----------



## PacMan (14. Oktober 2006)

Bin wach (so halbwegs). Kein Weckruf nötig.


----------



## talybont (14. Oktober 2006)

PacMan schrieb:


> 'Nen ordentlichen Sturz hatte ich ja auch vor ca. zwei Wochen noch mal. Bin also rein statistisch für die nächsten Monate wieder unfallfrei unterwegs!


hmmm, und wir hatten noch davon gesprochen


----------



## HolyBen (14. Oktober 2006)

Das war aber wirklich dumm gelaufen.

Da waren grüngelbliche Eisenstangen in den Boden gerammt, die man im Gras nicht erkennen konnte.  

Davon hat Pascal eine mitgenommen.


----------



## Happy_User (14. Oktober 2006)

Also wenn ich die Benutzerbilder von HolyBen sehe, kommen mir da ja so ein paar Zweifel. Eine etwas negative Lebenseinstellung???

Grüße

 HU


----------



## rpo35 (14. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Die schwerere Linie ist die neben der Treppe. Einfacher ist, die Treppe runter zu hoppeln. Man wird dann aber schnell und kriegt die Kurve u.U. nicht mehr, weils dahinter sehr steil ist.
> Verpasst man sie Kurve...


Ich würde sagen, das ganze hat sich mittlerweile reichlich entschärft. Wir waren heute noch mal da und ich bin ganz locker mit Boris Hardtail neben der Treppe runter. Die Linie wird halt immer breiter. Nehme also alles zurück.
Auch Menzerath bin ich heute ganz locker mit dem Teil runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (14. Oktober 2006)

Bilder der heutigen Tour gibt's erst morgen. Hab meine Digicam bei Bernd liegen gelassen.
Jetzt geh ich erst mal baden...


----------



## HolyBen (14. Oktober 2006)

Happy_User schrieb:


> Also wenn ich die Benutzerbilder von HolyBen sehe, kommen mir da ja so ein paar Zweifel. Eine etwas negative Lebenseinstellung???
> 
> Grüße
> 
> HU




Nein, nein. Hab jetzt mal was anderes reingestellt.

CU
Bernd


----------



## Cheng (14. Oktober 2006)

Hier schon mal die Daten derm heutigen Omba-Oil-of-Olef Tour (Heimbach-Eschweiler)






Fotos und Bericht gibt es morgen, wenn ich die Bilder von Pascal habe!


----------



## rpo35 (14. Oktober 2006)

Ich sach mal hut ab Männers. Die Runde hätte mir richtig weh getan denke ich


----------



## Cheng (14. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich sach mal hut ab Männers. Die Runde hätte mir richtig weh getan denke ich


Das glaubst auch nur Du , mir tut es jetzt noch weh, wie würde Horst Schlemmer sagen: "Isch hab´Nacken" Aber der Rest ist ganz OK!


----------



## commencal blanc (14. Oktober 2006)

Hey,

die Tour sieht ja mal nett aus - echt mal KM Bolzen  

Wollte mich euch ja schon anschließen, aber habe mich entschieden morgen mal die Rennserie in Holland zu testen....  

Deshalb heute lieber aufs "Training" verzichtet 

Bin auf eure Fotos und den Tourbericht gespannt!

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (14. Oktober 2006)

Du glaubst gar nicht, was die im Anschluß für einen Hunger und vor allen Dingen einen DURST hatten!


----------



## rpo35 (14. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Du glaubst gar nicht, was die im Anschluß für einen Hunger und vor allen Dingen einen DURST hatten!


...doch, ich glaubs  Hoffe, ihr hattet euren Spaß !!


----------



## RS-Hunter (15. Oktober 2006)

Einen schönen Guten Morgen,

nach einer schönen, langen Tour, einem geselligen Après-Bike-Zusammensein *-hier nochmal einen -lichen Dank an Sandra, Bernd und Simon (achso Käpt'n Ahaap hatte auch geholfen) -*, einem langen Schlaf und einem ausgiebigen Frühstück geht es mir wieder so richtig gut.

Ich hoffe allen Anderen der Leidensgenossen geht's ebenfalls wieder gut, insbesondere unseren beiden Ollis.
Olli 1., der meinte nach einer rund 3-wöchigen Bikepause sei so eine Tour der richtige Widereinstig (wartet mal auf das Foto "Kleine Zwischenmahlzeit"); 
Olli 2., der extra von Köln zu uns gekommen war, um die Eifel kennenzulernen. Ich glaube er hat viel Eifel für's Geld zu sehen bekommen.   Aber zum Schluß war es dann vielleicht doch ein wenig zu viel des Guten!  

Ich will aber jetzt nicht zuviel verraten, denn Thorsten schreibt ja noch seinen Bericht.

Ich denke wir haben ein wenig die Neugierde und Vorfreude für unsere *Jubel-Tour* pushen können. Und was besonders wichtig bei unseren Touren ist, der gemeinsame Abschluß, um das Erlebte noch etwas zu vertiefen und neue Pläne zu schmieden. Z.B. mit motivierenden Bike-Extrem-Videos. "Das können wir doch auch!", "das sieht doch völlig easy aus", um nur einige leichtfertige Äusserungen zu nennen.  

Cu
Georg


----------



## MTBScout (15. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin auch wieder wach nach langem Schönheits-Schlaf.
Bis auf leichte Geh-Schwierigkeiten am Morgen bin ich gut aus dem Bett gekommen. Zum Glück hat das Schaltwerk durchgehalten sonst hätte ich eine tolle Tour verpast  
Marcel

P.S. Georg sag nur wann du Zeit hast, ich richte mich da ganz nach dir.


----------



## RS-Hunter (15. Oktober 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:


> P.S. Georg sag nur wann du Zeit hast, ich richte mich da ganz nach dir.



Dann mach hin. Würde jetzt passen.

Georg


----------



## MTBScout (15. Oktober 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Dann mach hin. Würde jetzt passen.
> 
> Georg


Bestens ich putz nur noch schnell das commencal und mach mich dann auf den Weg. Ich würde sagen eine halbe Stunde brauch ich.
Danke Marcel


----------



## HolyBen (15. Oktober 2006)

Simon und ich kommen auch zur Schraubergarage. 

Vielleicht können wir ja was lernen.


----------



## PacMan (15. Oktober 2006)

So, die Bilder lade ich gerade in mein Album hoch... *edit*: fertig!



PacMan schrieb:


> 'Nen ordentlichen Sturz hatte ich ja auch vor ca. zwei Wochen noch mal. Bin also rein statistisch für die nächsten Monate wieder unfallfrei unterwegs!


Ich hasse Statistiken! Und mal wieder ein Beweis, dass man so etwas einfach nicht schreiben sollte! Ziemlich genau 12 Stunden (oder eine Fahrrad-Stunde) nachdem ich dies geschrieben hatte, hat's mich schon wieder abgeworfen! Ist aber nix weiter passiert. Nur dank ein paar Dornen gab's diesmal wenigstens medienwirksame Photos (mit behaarten Beinen)...


----------



## burns68 (15. Oktober 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Ich hoffe allen Anderen der Leidensgenossen geht's ebenfalls wieder gut, insbesondere unseren beiden Ollis.
> Olli 1., der meinte nach einer rund 3-wöchigen Bikepause sei so eine Tour der richtige Widereinstig (wartet mal auf das Foto "Kleine Zwischenmahlzeit");
> Olli 2., der extra von Köln zu uns gekommen war, um die Eifel kennenzulernen. Ich glaube er hat viel Eifel für's Geld zu sehen bekommen.   Aber zum Schluß war es dann vielleicht doch ein wenig zu viel des Guten!



Also mir geht es super gut. Die Strecke war ja auch *easy!* 

Einen großen Dank an den "Döner-Powerbar"!!!!! Ist sehr empfehlenswert!!!

War eine super Tour!

Vielen Dank für das super organiesierte Apre-Bike! 

Einen schönen Sonntag noch!

Olli M. a. E.


----------



## tail-light (15. Oktober 2006)

Danke an HolyBen, Cheng und XCRacer, die mir die Daumen für heute gedrückt haben. Habe leider versagt bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (15. Oktober 2006)

tail-light schrieb:


> Danke an HolyBen, Cheng und XCRacer, die mir die Daumen für heute gedrückt haben. Habe leider versagt bis denne


Was ist denn passiert ?


----------



## tail-light (15. Oktober 2006)

Habe meine Laufsaison mit einem grottenschlechten Wettkampf beendet. Jetzt ist nur noch MTB angesagt!!! (solange das Wetter es zuläßt)


----------



## rpo35 (15. Oktober 2006)

tail-light schrieb:


> ..Jetzt ist nur noch MTB angesagt!!! (solange das Wetter es zuläßt)


ist eh besser


----------



## talybont (15. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn wir uns dann zur Jubeltour und anschließendem Besäufniss zusammenfinden:
soll ich ein paar Spezialitäten der Region hier mitbringen (z.B. ein paar Zeugnisse der hiesigen Braukunst)?

mfg


----------



## HolyBen (15. Oktober 2006)

tail-light schrieb:


> Danke an HolyBen, Cheng und XCRacer, die mir die Daumen für heute gedrückt haben. Habe leider versagt bis denne



Schade, aber das kommt davon, wenn man bis spät in die Nacht chattet.


----------



## XCRacer (15. Oktober 2006)

Wo bleibt der Bericht zu der "Olef-Tour", ihr schlappen Säcke?!

Morgen früh fahre ich Rad. Habe mir eine Runde um den B-See vorgenommen. 10km! Wird hart werden


----------



## HolyBen (15. Oktober 2006)

Wollte ich eben auch mit dem Rennrad. Auf halbem Weg hatte ich dann vorne einen Plattfuß.

Zum Glück hatte ich alles Nötige dabei und mein handwerkliches Geschick ist ja allseits bekannt.  

Aber man muss nicht meinen, dass einer von den Rennradfuzzis anhält und mal fragt, ob alles klar ist.


----------



## kurzer37 (15. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Aber man muss nicht meinen, dass einer von den Rennradfuzzis anhält und mal fragt, ob alles klar ist.


 
Kommt ja immer darauf an wer Platt fährt. 
Habe nur gute Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## HolyBen (15. Oktober 2006)

Bist ja auch so klein, dass die Mitleid hatten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (15. Oktober 2006)

talybont schrieb:


> ...wenn wir uns dann zur Jubeltour und anschließendem Besäufniss zusammenfinden...


Das hast du völlig falsch aufgefasst! Wir Ombas besaufen uns doch nicht!  Wir trinken Bier nur, weil es so gesund ist! 
Eventuell könnten wir ein paar Beilagen zum Grillfleisch gebrauchen. Also Salate und so'n Zeugs. Aber da sagt Thorsten vielleicht noch was zu...


----------



## commencal blanc (15. Oktober 2006)

Moin,

Plattfuß ist ein böses Thema - auf das ich nicht mehr angesprochen werden möchte - nur kurze Info:
Das Stundenrennen in Holland heute habe ich nach 20min wegen eben diesem abgebrochen.... :-(

Sonst wäre natürlich bestimmt ein Sieg drin gewesen,  

In zwei Wochen ist der nächste Versuch - einfach mehr trainieren- die Jungens drüben sind echt fit - aber auch ein wenig verrückt, diese langweilige Strecke zu fahren....
 

Freu mich auf eine ganz normale Tour mit euch und schönen Trails am Wochenende ...  

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## burns68 (15. Oktober 2006)

@pacman CHAT!!!!


----------



## Cheng (15. Oktober 2006)

Mission to Mars







So sollte es dann doch werden, noch im Forum hatte ich mich Ã¼ber die vielen WÃ¼nsche und GrÃ¼Ãe ausgelassen, spÃ¤ter jedoch stellte sich heraus das wir diese doch ernst nehmen und gebrauchen konnten!

Um 6:30Uhr ging der Wecker, die meisten  Sachen waren bereits vorbereitet, eine SchÃ¼ssel MÃ¼sli sollte doch fÃ¼r den Anfang reichen, ein paar Stullen geschmiert, den Rucksack gepackt.
Meine eigene Idee war es, heute die âOil of Olefâ HÃ¶hentour zu bestreiten, 93km und 1500Hm wollten gefahren werden. Doch ich war nicht alleine, ein paar furchtlose Ombas, RS-Hunter, MTBScout, PacMan, mcmarci, burns68, und Ollibike(us KÃ¶lle) lieÃen mich diesen Tag nicht alleine genieÃen!
Um 8:29Uhr ging der Zug Richtung Heimbach. Schnell die Tickets gezogen und schon saÃen wir drin. Umsteigen in DÃ¼ren, die Rurtalbahn wartete schon. In der Bahn konnten wir dann auch den Olli aus KÃ¶lle richtig kennen lernen!
In Heimbach machten wir dann noch ein Gruppenfoto bevor es losging.






Erst leicht eben, bevor der erste Anstieg zum Heldenfriedhof uns entgegen kam, hier wurden direkt die ersten Grenzen des mÃ¶glichen gestestet, eingefahren Spurrillen, nasse, glatte Steine und Rampen mit Ã¼ber 15% auf einer Strecke von ca. 2,5km. Noch nicht ganz oben angekommen war schon der erste Defekt zu beklagen, Marcel hatte sich sein Schaltwerk in die Speichen gerammt, schon musste Prof. Hunter einschreiten und mit biegen und brechen das ganze wieder gÃ¤ngig zu machen. Das war dann bereits die erste Pause nach 6km.






Weiter Richtung Wolfgarten, durch einen GPS-Ausfall im dichten Wald fanden wir dann eine Abzweigung nicht, nach meinem GefÃ¼hl sollte es rechts weiter gehen, ScheiÃ GefÃ¼hl, denn als das GPS-Signal wieder kam war der Track nicht mehr da, also wieder recht ab, eine schÃ¶ne Runde bedeutete 2km Umweg und 50Hm extra, aber einen schÃ¶nen Trail gefunden! Durch WÃ¤lder und Ã¼ber Wiesen ging es bis zum Aussichtsturm in Wolfgarten! 2. Pause!






Von dort folgten wir den T7 runter nach GemÃ¼nd, ein geiler Trail auf dem wir mal wieder den Track verlassen haben. Doch einem von uns war es nicht vergÃ¶nnt und die BrombeerstrÃ¤ucher rissen ihn in ihren Bann. PacMan sollte es sein einer kurzer Ãberschlag und sein Bike wollte wieder bergauf. Noch etwas benommen mit Stacheln im Gesicht und in den Beinen rappelten wir ihn wieder auf. Also 3. Pause!






Da wir den Track ja mal wieder verlassen hatten aber den Weg kannte wollten wir eigentlich nur runter nach GemÃ¼nd, die schÃ¶ne BrÃ¼cke war leider von der Ã¶rtlichen Feuerwehr besetzt. Kleiner Umweg ums Altenheim und Olli 1 und Olli 2 waren weg. Ollis suchen gehen. 4.Pause.

Als alle wieder da waren ging es weiter Richtung Schleiden, mal wieder eine Abzweigung verpasst und der Frage: âsind wir aufâm Trackâ, antwortete ich mit âNEINâ. Es war doch ein sehr bescheidener Empfang bei dem Wetter! Auf eigene Faust fÃ¼hrte ich die Meute auf halber BerghÃ¶he Richtung Schleiden, doch ein Scherbenhaufen, der Olli 1âs hinteren Reifen plÃ¤ttete zwang uns zur 5.Pause. Diese Reperatur wurde aber dann vom Stationsarzt Olli1 selber durchgefÃ¼hrt!






Schnell geflickt ging es weiter Ã¼ber Schleiden, in der FuÃgÃ¤ngerzone verpassten wir wieder mal eine Abfahrt, es hÃ¤tte so schÃ¶n Ã¼ber den Radweg nach Hellenthal gehen kÃ¶nnen, aber nein, wieder mal am Altenheim vorbei hoch nach Bronsfeld. Von dort fielen wir dann geradewegs in Hellenthal ein und die beiden Olliâs schrieen vor Hunger. Bei einem TÃ¼rken lieÃen wir es und dann gut gehen! Lecker Pasta fÃ¼r die 6. Pause! Nur Olli1 wollte sich dem Gruppenzwang nicht ergeben und ein DÃ¶ner zierte seinen Teller!






Da wir ja schon 30km hatte und nur noch 72km vor uns lagen ging es gegen 14:30Uhr an der Oleftalsperre vorbei zum hÃ¶chsten Punkt der Tour 637m Ã¼.NN.






Eine lange Abfahrt hinunter nach Erkensruhr, an Einruhr vorbei, entlang des Oberseeâs Ã¼ber Dedenborn an der ÃlmÃ¼hle den knackigen Anstieg hoch nach Kesternich! Nach diesem Anstieg hatten wir uns eine 7. Pause verdient. Durch Kesternich, Ã¼ber Simmerath, Rollesbroich runter zur Kalltalsperre kamen wir dem letzten Anstieg entgegen. Hinauf von der Talsperre zog sich das Feld immer weiter zum JÃ¤gerhaus auseinander! Mir einem Endspurt schaffte ich es aber doch noch einmal Anschluss zu gewinnen.
In rasender Abfahrt wollten die letzten 25km geschafft werden. SchÃ¶n das es fast nur noch bergab ging, sodass auch Olli 2 sich wieder erholen konnte! In Raffelsbrand (Ã¼bersahen) trafen wir dann noch unseren âkurzenâ der ein StÃ¼ck mitgefahren ist, da wir aber alle die heimische Luft bereits riechen konnten, lieÃ er abreiÃen. Den bekannten Weg Ã¼ber Gottfriedskreuz, Gressenich, am Omerbach entlang, brachten wir Olli2 noch zum Bahnhof, verabschiedeten wir uns von Ihm und hoffen, das man sich bald mal wieder zu einer Tour trifft. Doch jetzt lockte Uncle Bens HÃ¼tte, in rasendem Tempo, was die Beine noch hergaben ging es zu Bernd nach Hause. Dort erwarteten und XCRacer, Bernd und Sandra mit lecker Powerbar, Brezân, Radi, Salami und KÃ¤se am StÃ¼ck! Wir lieÃen es uns zum Abschluss verdienter Wiese, so richtig gut gehen. Ein krÃ¶nender Abschluss fÃ¼r einen kaiserlichen Tag, der sicher allen viel SpaÃ gemacht hat. Im nu waren die schweren Beine und 102km, 1600Hm vergessen. Danke an alle Teilnehmer, besonders an Ollibike fÃ¼r sein Anreisen aus KÃ¶ln fÃ¼r diese schÃ¶ne Tour!
Das war dann die 8. Pause!

Alle Fotos von mir hier!
und von Pascal hier!


----------



## XCRacer (15. Oktober 2006)

Schöner Bericht


----------



## burns68 (15. Oktober 2006)

Sehr schöner Bericht!

Eigentlich wollte ich meine Klettersachen packen, aber ich mußte ihn einfach lesen! 

War eine sehr schöne Tour!

Gruß Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (15. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht



Tolle Tour klasse Bericht ich hoffe bin beim nächsten Male dabei!!


----------



## RS-Hunter (15. Oktober 2006)

was lange währt wird ein schöner Bericht  

Ohne Probleme bin ich in Stuttgart angekommen. Ein Bierchen als Schlaftrunk und dann ab ins Bett ...


----------



## GeJott (15. Oktober 2006)

Wirklich ein toller Bericht  
Am meisten interessiert mich, wie von Ihr Schwamenauel wieder zur Ölmühle und hinauf nach Kesternich gekommen seid ?  
Aber egal.. Ihr Ombas seid halt wie Brieftauben. Man kann Euch in der Ferne aussetzen und Ihr findet trotz aller Schwierigkeiten mit technischem Gerät, wieder zur heimatlichen Tränke zurück .  

Wie schon an anderer Stelle erwähnt: Kann leider wegen anderer Termine nicht an Eurer Jubeltour übernächstes Wochenende teilnehmen. Wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spass.

Gerd


----------



## Cheng (16. Oktober 2006)

GeJott schrieb:


> Wirklich ein toller Bericht
> Am meisten interessiert mich, wie von Ihr Schwamenauel wieder zur Ölmühle und hinauf nach Kesternich gekommen seid ?
> Gerd



Hat natürlich recht Gerd, hatte mich mit Georg im Ort noch darüber unterhalten, müsste wohl Dedenborn gewesen sein! Hoffe ich!


----------



## HolyBen (16. Oktober 2006)

Schöner Bericht, ich freu mich schon auf die Jubeltour !


Bin dann mal Richtung "tief im Westen, wo die die Sonne verstaubt".

Bis morjen Abend im Inet, Chat oder Reallife (ein kleiner NR wäre doch nicht schlecht  ).


----------



## Cheng (16. Oktober 2006)

Omba-News

für alle die sich zur Jubeltour der Ombas eingetragen haben und noch eintragen wollen!

Betrifft eine Änderung des Treffpunkts und einen Termin für die After-Tour-Party!​


----------



## RS-Hunter (16. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> ... einen Termin für die After-Tour-Party!



Erster  ! Für schnelle, schwere Touren bin ich immer zu haben, endlich mal was nach meinen Geschmack.


----------



## XCRacer (16. Oktober 2006)

Tempo                     schnell                                                       Schwierigkeit                     schwer
alles auslegungssache


----------



## XCRacer (16. Oktober 2006)

Habe mich heute morgen das erste mal wieder so richtig auf's Rad getraut. Es sollte nur eine kurze Runde werden, da ich erstmal sehen (oder spüren) wollte, wie mein Knie auf das Radeln reagiert.

So bin ich also zu einer Umrundung des Blausteinsees gestartet. Erstmal Luft am lokalen Omba-Treff nachfüllen, dann gings los bei 7 Grad!. Der Tacho zeigte zum Zeitpunkt des Fotos 10 an, war aber noch erwärmt vom Parkplatz im Keller. Ideal um die Wintersachen mal wieder auszupacken.

Ich rollte mit ca. 20km/h durch die Felder, bis im Schlangengraben die erste Herausforderung in Form eines Anstieges auf mich wartete. Schnell hinten auf's 34er Ritzel geschaltet. So zwickte es zwar noch was im Knie, war aber so kein Problem. Reichte mir aber für heute!
Nach 14km mit einem 20er Schnitt, war ich wieder zu Hause. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=118701&d=1161021230


----------



## niki-2 (16. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Habe mich heute morgen das erste mal wieder so richtig auf's Rad getraut. Es sollte nur eine kurze Runde werden, da ich erstmal sehen (oder spüren) wollte, wie mein Knie auf das Radeln reagiert.
> 
> So bin ich also zu einer Umrundung des Blausteinsees gestartet. Erstmal Luft am lokalen Omba-Treff nachfüllen, dann gings los bei 7 Grad!. Der Tacho zeigte zum Zeitpunkt des Fotos 10 an, war aber noch erwärmt vom Parkplatz im Keller. Ideal um die Wintersachen mal wieder auszupacken.
> 
> ...




Na also geht doch!!1 
Und schön weiter üben damit du zur Jubeltour wieder fit bist

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (16. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Jungs

komme soeben aus Hückelhoven-Ratheim und habe mein neues Red Bull abgeholt.

Habe das Rad bzw. den Zwilling bei Ebay unter Hardtails gefunden und Ich muß sagen es verleiht Flügel war quasi Neu nur 160km gefahren.

Gruß
Kurzer37

Muß jetzt nur jemanden haben der mir hielt alles einzustellen.


----------



## Cheng (16. Oktober 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs
> 
> komme soeben aus Hückelhoven-Ratheim und habe mein neues Red Bull abgeholt.
> 
> ...



MTB, Rennrad oder was, als Winterrad, gib mal mehr Fakten!


----------



## niki-2 (16. Oktober 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs
> 
> komme soeben aus Hückelhoven-Ratheim und habe mein neues Red Bull abgeholt.
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe ich sehe am Mittwoch das neue Bike in natura!!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## kurzer37 (16. Oktober 2006)

Hy Cheng
natürlich ein MTB für den Sommer mit einer 80/100 Gabel mein Altes neues Rad bleibt dann für den Winter.http://cgi.ebay.de/Top-Mountainbike...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## RS-Hunter (16. Oktober 2006)

und was willst du mit 'nem 19" Rahmen?


----------



## XCRacer (16. Oktober 2006)

19" ? Passt das? Wie groß bist du? Nicht lügen!


----------



## talybont (16. Oktober 2006)

ich würde sagen: zu kurz um nicht wie Affe auf dem Schleifstein zu hängen


----------



## Cheng (16. Oktober 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was hat er da wohl geschrieben?

@kurzer37:


----------



## kurzer37 (16. Oktober 2006)

Hy ihr Blinden

wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil es steht doch geschreiben ein zweites Rad Grösse 17,5 Zoll ist ebenfalls vorhanden. Das Rad der Frau je habe Ich.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (16. Oktober 2006)

Glück gehabt! Hätten dir sonst den Po gehauen 
Quanta costa?


----------



## kurzer37 (16. Oktober 2006)

Und ausserdem vielen Dank für meine Grösse kann Ich nichts.  Wollte immer groß werden hat aber nicht gereicht. 

Gruß
Kurzer37

Der heute noch mit Mist in den schuhen rumläuft um zu wachsen.


----------



## kurzer37 (16. Oktober 2006)

Genau 400 â¬ weil ich ja nicht mitgeboten habe .


----------



## Cheng (16. Oktober 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hy ihr Blinden
> 
> wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil es steht doch geschreiben ein zweites Rad Grösse 17,5 Zoll ist ebenfalls vorhanden. Das Rad der Frau je habe Ich.
> 
> ...



leider steht das seit 20:06Uhr nicht mehr in der Beschreibung!


----------



## ollibike (16. Oktober 2006)

@biker der Oil of Olef Höhentour ...hat riesig spass gemacht
 ollibike


----------



## MTBScout (17. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> ...und einen Termin für die After-Tour-Party!


Was ist mit unseren Anhängseln   bezüglich Anzahl bei der After-Show-Party. Wo tragen die sich ein  
Unbekannter Nr.1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (17. Oktober 2006)

@Thorsten: Sorry, jetzt hätte ich fast vergessen, mich zu melden! Ich kann heute nicht. Bin auf 'nem Rockkonzert in Köln. Da spielt 'ne Freundin von mir...


----------



## Cheng (17. Oktober 2006)

PacMan schrieb:


> @Thorsten: Sorry, jetzt hätte ich fast vergessen, mich zu melden! Ich kann heute nicht. Bin auf 'nem Rockkonzert in Köln. Da spielt 'ne Freundin von mir...



Macht nix, muss eh aus dem NR ein CR (Cut-Ride) machen, fahre dann mal eben zu meiner Frisöse JJ mit dem Bike! Ich seh' aber auch aus!


----------



## kurzer37 (17. Oktober 2006)

Nabend Ombas

bin Heute mit meinem Red Bull zu Ralphs (rpo35) Händler des Vertrauens  und habe das Rad einstellen lassen und Klickies einbauen lassen.Der schaute als ob er mir das Rotwild andrehen wollte .
Danach noch einen Racing Ralph montiert und aus die Maus ,raus aus dem Haus.
Und Ich muß sagen ein tolles Rad es verleiht Flügel .Bin Quasi über die Wurzeln geflogen wie Tweety .
Das mit dem Umbau stellen wir für ein paar schmuddelige Wintertage zurück ,lasse es erstmal so wie es jetzt ist.
@ Dieter morgen Früh 10Uhr ist gebongt .

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (17. Oktober 2006)

Hast du dem Arndt gesagt, dass du auf Empfehlung von Ralph kommst?


----------



## rpo35 (17. Oktober 2006)

Leute jetzt zieht mal die Bremse 
Der Arnd kann doch eigentlich nichts dafür. Ich war heute da und hab die Teile geholt. Gut gelaunt schien er mir nicht; aber ich kann's auch verstehen. Er ist stink wütend auf mich, hat mir den Rahmen aber jetzt zu fairen Konditionen abgenommen. Mal sehen ob sich die Wogen mal wieder glätten  Mit der aroganten Rotwild Crew will ich nichts mehr zu tun haben.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## kurzer37 (17. Oktober 2006)

Hy Rene
klar der ist ja bei uns aus dem Dorf , 
sagte dann das der Ralph mich schickt. 
Fand das aber irgendwie garnicht lustig . Meine Ralphs Bike gesehen zu haben.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## rpo35 (17. Oktober 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> ...sagte dann das der Ralph mich schickt. ...


Das solltest du auch nur dann tun, wenn es mit mir abgesprochen ist. Und derzeit wirkt sich das wohl eher negativ für dich aus


----------



## kurzer37 (17. Oktober 2006)

Hy Ralph

da Ich das Trauerspiel etwas verfolgt habe werde ich mich davor in acht nehmen soetwas zu sagen.
War nur ein Scherz.

Gruß
Kurzer37

Und hoffentlich ein gutes Ende für Dich.


----------



## rpo35 (17. Oktober 2006)

Dann ist ja gut...und was das Ende betrifft, ich bin froh dass es weg ist


----------



## kurzer37 (17. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Dann ist ja gut...und was das Ende betrifft, ich bin froh dass es weg ist


 

Hy
war wohl kurz nach dir im Laden , die laune von denen war nicht die beste , besonders die Frau war unfreundlich.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (18. Oktober 2006)

Wird es eigentlich ein Omba-Team für den Winterpokal geben?

$$$ Ich bin käuflich! $$$


----------



## rpo35 (18. Oktober 2006)

Da ja scheinbar kaum einer von euch mal vor den Bau schaut... 
Haltet euch mal gegenseitig ein Buch oder sowas unter den Sack und postet die Ergnisse hier. Ich kann das aber auch am 28zigsten nach ein paar Kölsch für euch übernehmen  
Besonders gespannt bin ich auf die Maße vom Kurzen  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## kurzer37 (18. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Da ja scheinbar kaum einer von euch mal vor den Bau schaut...
> Haltet euch mal gegenseitig ein Buch oder sowas unter den Sack und postet die Ergnisse hier. Ich kann das aber auch am 28zigsten nach ein paar Kölsch für euch übernehmen
> Besonders gespannt bin ich auf die Maße vom Kurzen
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Ralph
hier meine durch Mediakontrol ermittelten Maße :

Köpergröße = 10Cent größer als ein Schweineeimer

Schrittlänge = knapp über dem Boden-Zwergenhaft 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## cyberp (18. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wird es eigentlich ein Omba-Team für den Winterpokal geben?


Ich wäre dabei


----------



## PacMan (18. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wird es eigentlich ein Omba-Team für den Winterpokal geben?


Wenn's sein muss, mach ich auch mit. 
Bin allerdings nicht käuflich. Mich gibt's nur geschenkt. (Und das ist noch zu teuer)


----------



## mcmarki (18. Oktober 2006)

Ich wäre auch dabei.


----------



## rpo35 (18. Oktober 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo Ralph
> hier meine durch Mediakontrol ermittelten Maße :
> 
> Köpergröße = 10Cent größer als ein Schweineeimer
> ...


Als Frau wärst Du also quasi ein Erdbär


----------



## kurzer37 (18. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wird es eigentlich ein Omba-Team für den Winterpokal geben?
> 
> $$$ Ich bin käuflich! $$$


 


Du machst auch alles für Geld  . Da die meisten sich doch eintragen werden ,ist das mit dem Team doch kein Problem oder .

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (18. Oktober 2006)

Bilder sagen mehr als Worte: *Goldener Herbst *
































2:16h / 44km / 509Hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (18. Oktober 2006)

@xcracer
Das sieht ja mal toll aus - fast als wäre es nicht bei uns um die Ecke in einem Oktoberdeutschland.

Hast dir aber schon viel zugetraut für deine Verletzung....

Heute ist mein HAC 4 pro plus gekommen -  

Werd bei nächster Gelegenheit direkt mal testen....

Gruß
PAtrick


----------



## kurzer37 (18. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Bilder sagen mehr als Worte: *Goldener Herbst *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## XCRacer (18. Oktober 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche Mittwoch halten wir aber fest im Auge Dieter.


Nächsten Mittwoch wäre ich auch dabei.

Gute Besserung, Michael!


----------



## kurzer37 (18. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Nächsten Mittwoch wäre ich auch dabei.
> 
> Gute Besserung, Michael!


 
Vielen Dank,
dann schaue Ich morgen auf dem Werk wie das mit Mittwoch ist und werde ggf. einen Termin machen.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## niki-2 (18. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Nächsten Mittwoch wäre ich auch dabei.
> 
> Gute Besserung, Michael!



Das ist ja toll! 
Dann wären wir zu dritt!

Bin heute 75km gefahren! Route: Roetgentrails mit einem Abstecher nach Belgien Richtung Weserbergtalsperre. Die tollen Trails von Ralph! Rene du weißt Bescheid. Hast du denn nächste Woche den ganzen Tag frei?

Gruß
Dieter

P.S. Allen Kranken gute Besserung!


----------



## talybont (18. Oktober 2006)

Winterpokal?
Wäre bereit, ein Team mit aufzufüllen. Quasi als Ausländer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (18. Oktober 2006)

talybont schrieb:


> Winterpokal?
> Wäre bereit, ein Team mit aufzufüllen. Quasi als Ausländer



Klärt mich mal über den Winterpokal auf. Ich weiß gar nichts!!!
Amateur!! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Cheng (18. Oktober 2006)

Für Freitag zum warmfahren!


----------



## XCRacer (19. Oktober 2006)

Auf meinem Wunsch hin, wurden bestimmte Beiträge gelöscht.
Den Grund könnt ihr euch denken. Es gibt Sachen, die gehören nicht in ein MTB-Forum. 
Wer hierzu Fragen hat, pm an mir!


----------



## Cheng (19. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wird es eigentlich ein Omba-Team für den Winterpokal geben?



Ich gehe dieses Jahr davon aus das wir sicherlich 2 Teams komplett bestücken können, um den Anreiz der Ombas untereinander zu erhöhen sollten die Teams vielleicht relativ gleich stark vertreten sein! 

Als Name würde ich vorschlagen:

PowerBar-Omba 1
und
PowerBar-Omba 2​
Es sollten alle hier posten wer im PowerBar-Omba Team dabei sein möchte!


----------



## talybont (19. Oktober 2006)

wäre breit, äh bereit!
Welches, ist mir wurscht.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## mcmarki (19. Oktober 2006)

ich kann morgen leider zu beiden Terminen nicht -  
aber egal was Ihr beschließt - ich mach mit - nur nix mit Tieren  

Gruß
Markus


----------



## niki-2 (19. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Ich gehe dieses Jahr davon aus das wir sicherlich 2 Teams komplett bestücken können, um den Anreiz der Ombas untereinander zu erhöhen sollten die Teams vielleicht relativ gleich stark vertreten sein!
> 
> Als Name würde ich vorschlagen:
> 
> ...



Also ich mache natürlich auch mit, blicke aber noch nicht so ganz durch!
Neuling eben. Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar 

kurzer37:
habe die Tour für Mittwoch eingetragen! Wir müssen dann mal schauen wo wir dich aufgabeln denn Rene fährt auch mit!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Cheng (19. Oktober 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Also ich mache natürlich auch mit, blicke aber noch nicht so ganz durch!
> Neuling eben. Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar
> Gruß
> 
> Dieter



Radfahren kannst Du doch,oder? 

Ist ganz einfach Dieter, Markus wird es Dir am Samstag auf der Tour erklären, eigentlich brauchst Du nur Radfahren! 

@PacMan: Das gilt auch für Dich, also schön zu hören!


----------



## Cheng (19. Oktober 2006)

Ich glaube ich nehme auf jeden Fall "Herr Baurat" mit in mein Team auf, bei den Touren die der überall mitfährt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 kann da nicht mal unser "Mod" eingreifen? Er steht wieder in allen Touren oben rechts im LMB drin!


----------



## niki-2 (19. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Radfahren kannst Du doch,oder?
> 
> Ist ganz einfach Dieter, Markus wird es Dir am Samstag auf der Tour erklären, eigentlich brauchst Du nur Radfahren!
> 
> @PacMan: Das gilt auch für Dich, also schön zu hören!



Na Radfahren geht schon so!! Lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (19. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich nehme auf jeden Fall "Herr Baurat" mit in mein Team auf, bei den Touren die der überall mitfährt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muß ich das verstehen ?


----------



## Cheng (19. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Muß ich das verstehen ?



Herr Baurat ist wohl irgendein Sp...er der anscheinend nicht in der Lage ist die Termine im LMB zu lesen. Statt auf "Termin anzeigen" scheint er wohl immer auf "mitfahren" zu klicken! Mich nervt das!


----------



## HolyBen (19. Oktober 2006)

Die "Mission to Mars" ist in die Tourenberichte auf unserer Homepage aufgenommen worden.


----------



## rpo35 (19. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Herr Baurat ist wohl irgendein Sp...er der anscheinend nicht in der Lage ist die Termine im LMB zu lesen. Statt auf "Termin anzeigen" scheint er wohl immer auf "mitfahren" zu klicken! Mich nervt das!


Ich hab zu dem Thema 'nen Verbesserungsvorschlag gemacht, aber wahrscheinlich spamme ich zuviel und werde deshalb nicht mehr beachtet


----------



## Cheng (19. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich hab zu dem Thema 'nen Verbesserungsvorschlag gemacht, aber wahrscheinlich spamme ich zuviel und werde deshalb nicht mehr beachtet


Habe ich gelesen, man will sich ja Anfang 2007 darum kümmern!


----------



## XCRacer (20. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Die "Mission to Mars" ist in die Tourenberichte auf unserer Homepage aufgenommen worden.


Super! Das hat uns gestern 10 Besucher auf der HP verschafft. Rekord  

Bei den Teamnamen sollten wir was krativer sein!

Vorschläge:
Omba Boerger Bier Power
Ombas in the Darkzone
Team Omba Bomba
Omba Duathlon Kings 
Omba Trailbastards
Team Banana Power
Mausbach Killers 
Frozen Ombas


----------



## Cheng (20. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Omba Boerger Bier Power


 So offensichtlich wollte ich es auch nicht machen 


XCRacer schrieb:


> Ombas in the Darkzone


 Bernd will doch nicht mitmachen 


XCRacer schrieb:


> Omba Duathlon Kings


 Grüße an TL! 


XCRacer schrieb:


> Mausbach Killers


 Wenn das mal keine Herausforderung ist!

Sind aber gute Ideen, würde sich auch von Team "1" und "2" absetzen, da fühlt man sich nicht so zurückgesetzt im Team "2"!


----------



## cyberp (20. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Ich gehe dieses Jahr davon aus das wir sicherlich 2 Teams komplett bestücken können, um den Anreiz der Ombas untereinander zu erhöhen sollten die Teams vielleicht relativ gleich stark vertreten sein!
> 
> Als Name würde ich vorschlagen:
> 
> ...


ich bin dabei . Welches Team ist mir gleich.


----------



## kurzer37 (20. Oktober 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> kurzer37:
> habe die Tour für Mittwoch eingetragen! Wir müssen dann mal schauen wo wir dich aufgabeln denn Rene fährt auch mit!
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 

Hallo Dieter
am besten da wo ihr schon fix und alle seid dann bin Ich für euch auch keine Bremse. 

@Thorsten
wäre auch bei einem Team dabei egal welches , könnte ja mit Holyben in das Team Omba Luschen gehen 

Gruß
Kurzer37

Und allen ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (20. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Mausbach Killers



Es motiviert mich, wenn Ihr Euch solch hohe Ziele steckt  
Ich hoffe nur, Ihr wisst, was Ihr euch da vorgenommen habt.  
Thunderpussykillers wäre dann der richtige Name  

Gerd


----------



## juchhu (20. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich nehme auf jeden Fall "Herr Baurat" mit in mein Team auf, bei den Touren die der überall mitfährt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die Macht ist nicht mit mir.  

Ich habe den guten Verbesserungsvorschlag von @pepin an unsere Admins geschickt. 
Danach sollte ein Großteil der Falschklicker reduziert werden können.

Leider ist ein Löschen einzelner User immer noch nicht möglich.

VG Martin


----------



## tail-light (20. Oktober 2006)

Ihr könnt froh sein, dass ich nicht beim Winterpokal mitmache!!!!
Ihr bekommt aber auch so eure Schlammpackung  

Ich kaufe schon mal genügend Mullbinden und Pflaster  

Gruß
TL


----------



## XCRacer (20. Oktober 2006)

tail-light schrieb:


> Ich kaufe schon mal genügend Mullbinden und Pflaster


Für mich? Wie lieb


----------



## GeJott (20. Oktober 2006)

tail-light schrieb:


> Ihr könnt froh sein, dass ich nicht beim Winterpokal mitmache!!!!
> Ihr bekommt aber auch so eure Schlammpackung
> 
> Ich kaufe schon mal genügend Mullbinden und Pflaster
> ...




Wieso eigentlich nicht ??


----------



## Cheng (20. Oktober 2006)

GeJott schrieb:


> Es motiviert mich, wenn Ihr Euch solch hohe Ziele steckt
> Ich hoffe nur, Ihr wisst, was Ihr euch da vorgenommen habt.
> Thunderpussykillers wäre dann der richtige Name
> 
> Gerd



Ich hoffe ihr wisst wem ihr diese Harausforderung zu verdanken habt? 

Wir haben uns übrigens vorgenommen nur Outdoor-Aktivitäten einzutragen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyberp (20. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Wir haben uns übrigens vorgenommen nur Outdoor-Aktivitäten einzutragen!


Ja wie? Und wenn ich in der Mucki-Bude Indoor Cycling mache zählt das nicht  ?


----------



## Cheng (20. Oktober 2006)

Wir fahren, 19:45Uhr Startanke!


----------



## burns68 (20. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Wir fahren, 19:45Uhr Startanke!



Bin gerade nach Hause gekommen, bleibe auch hier! Viel spaß!


----------



## mcmarki (20. Oktober 2006)

Olli,Pascal und Dieter -
wollen wir uns morgen gegen 9.30 - 9.45 vor dem MTB Store treffen?
Gruß
Markus


----------



## burns68 (20. Oktober 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Olli,Pascal und Dieter -
> wollen wir uns morgen gegen 9.30 - 9.45 vor dem MTB Store treffen?
> Gruß
> Markus



Bin dann da!

olli


----------



## GeJott (20. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> ...Wir haben uns übrigens vorgenommen nur Outdoor-Aktivitäten einzutragen!..



Ich nicht ! 
Werde allerdings für meine 30 morgendlichen Liegestützen usw. auch keine Gymnastik eintragen.

Gerd


----------



## niki-2 (20. Oktober 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Olli,Pascal und Dieter -
> wollen wir uns morgen gegen 9.30 - 9.45 vor dem MTB Store treffen?
> Gruß
> Markus



Also bin morgen um 9.45 bei Pascal! Kann danach zu Zaffer runterkommen. Dann wird es aber spät und ich glaube nicht das wir um 10.30 am Museumsbahnhof sind. Kommt doch auch nach Pascal das sind nur ein paar Meter!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## PacMan (20. Oktober 2006)

Genau! Kommt doch bei mir vorbei! Dann bekommt ihr auch noch 'n Glas Milch.


----------



## mcmarki (20. Oktober 2006)

na wenn das so ist - hätte aber gerne noch ein paar Kekse.
Also dann 9.45 h bei Pascal


----------



## PacMan (20. Oktober 2006)

Kekse?! Na gut, ich werd' sehen, was sich machen lässt...  

Thema WP  : Ich wäre für "Omba Banana Power"!  
Ausserdem möchte ich bitte im Team bei Bernd und Olli sein! Die spendieren mir immer Eis und helfen mir die Felswände hoch!   Und bei Markus, weil der wenigstens 'nen anständigen Musik-Geschmack hat! 


			
				Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben uns übrigens vorgenommen nur Outdoor-Aktivitäten einzutragen!


Haben wir? Verdammt! Ich hatte mich schon gefreut, dass ich inzwischen auch eine "alternative Sportart" betreibe, und darüber ein paar Punkte sammeln könnte. Was mach ich denn nun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (20. Oktober 2006)

PacMan schrieb:


> Kekse?! Na gut, ich werd' sehen, was sich machen lässt...
> 
> Thema WP  : Ich wäre für "Omba Banana Power"!
> Ausserdem möchte ich bitte im Team bei Bernd und Olli sein! Die spendieren mir immer Eis und helfen mir die Felswände hoch!   Und bei Markus, weil der wenigstens 'nen anständigen Musik-Geschmack hat!


 

Komm du nochmal für einen Nobby Nic mit mir willst du wohl nicht. 
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Cheng (20. Oktober 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Komm du nochmal für einen Nobby Nic mit mir willst du wohl nicht.
> Gruß
> Kurzer37


Das sind doch erst vier, dann bist Du der fünfte, werde ich dann mal an Onkel Juchhu melden!


----------



## kurzer37 (20. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Das sind doch erst vier, dann bist Du der fünfte, werde ich dann mal an Onkel Juchhu melden!


 

Wer ist den dieser Onkel ?

Ich darf aber nicht mit Fremden mitgehen , hat meine Frau mir verboten .


----------



## XCRacer (21. Oktober 2006)

Hi Thorsten! Online?

Bin bisher heute noch nicht gefahren. Hast du Lust auf ein kleines Ründchen mit Schwerpunkt auf Herbstimpressionen (Foto-Tour)?

Bin im Chat


----------



## Cheng (21. Oktober 2006)

Hy René,

leider zu spät gelesen, habe gerade meinen Drucker zerlegt und versuche den Druckkopf zu reinigen. Später muss ich noch was einkaufen gehen. 
Wegen morgen melde ich mich noch!
Aber das mit der Fotoexkursion sollten wir auf jeden Fall mal festhalten!


----------



## PacMan (21. Oktober 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Komm du nochmal für einen Nobby Nic mit mir willst du wohl nicht.


Du hast mir ja auch noch kein Eis spendiert!  
Nein, Blödsinn! Aber ich kann ja schlecht alle aufzählen, mit denen ich gerne biken würde. Das würde zu lange dauern!


----------



## XCRacer (22. Oktober 2006)

Thorsten und ich wollen uns gleich um 11Uhr bei ihm vdH. treffen und mal die "Novice"-Variante der Jubeltour testen. Es geht um 45km und 700Hm. Wer mag, kann sich anschließen.


----------



## HolyBen (22. Oktober 2006)

Gute Idee.

Ich komme mit.


----------



## commencal blanc (22. Oktober 2006)

tach - geiles Wetter - aber leider ein zu geiler abend um den Tag vernünftig zu nutzen..... 

Werd gleich wohl ein Ründchen alleine drehen....

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (22. Oktober 2006)

Die Tour für kommenden Samstag steht, es wird schön Traillastig mit verschiedenen Variationen. Streckenlänge wird zwischen 45km und ca. 70km, 700Hm bis 1000Hm variieren, es werden aber alle zusammen losfahren und auch gemeinsam ankommen. Jeder kann sich seine Strecke so einteilen wie er es gerne hätte! 
Der Streckenverlauf wird bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen nicht bekannt gegeben!
Mehr Infos ab morgen noch in der Tourenausschreibung!


----------



## MTBScout (22. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> ... Der Streckenverlauf wird bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen nicht bekannt gegeben!...



Klingt ziemlich geheimnissvoll . Wir harren der Dinge die da kommen werden 
Wir sollten aber noch abklären wer was für die After-Feier mitbringen soll.


----------



## Cheng (22. Oktober 2006)

kommt morgen per Mail von mir!


----------



## mcmarki (22. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Der Streckenverlauf wird bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen nicht bekannt gegeben!



Na das klingt aber spannend!


----------



## talybont (22. Oktober 2006)

Ich für meinen Teil habe mein Party_mitbringsel schon daheim!!!


----------



## HolyBen (22. Oktober 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Na das klingt aber spannend!



Immer diese Geheimniskrämerei !  

Wenn ich nur wüsste, wo wir eben gefahren sind ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBScout (22. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> ...Wenn ich nur wüsste, wo wir eben gefahren sind ...


Zum 50. bekommst du von uns ein GPS geschenkt. Bis dahin gibts die bestimmt auch mit Photo-Funktion und 3D-Virtual-Track-Log


----------



## MTBScout (22. Oktober 2006)

talybont schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil habe mein Party_mitbringsel schon daheim!!!


Hoffentlich bist du nicht derjenige der das Brot mitbringen soll


----------



## talybont (22. Oktober 2006)

MTBScout schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bist du nicht derjenige der das Brot mitbringen soll



nene, Brot ist Dein Part!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kurzer37 (22. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Immer diese Geheimniskrämerei !
> 
> Wenn ich nur wüsste, wo wir eben gefahren sind ....


 

Ha
Ich habe euch gesehen , werde aber nicht verraten wo , ihr hattet so große Scheuklappen an da hätte ein Blinder mehr gesehen.Seid aber lange Unterwegs gewesen. 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (22. Oktober 2006)

Wie denn? Wo denn? Was denn?


----------



## kurzer37 (22. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wie denn? Wo denn? Was denn?


 

Heute du mit Bernd und Cheng. Du im blauen DIMB weißer Helm , Cheng mit Omba und Bernd meine im Dunklen mit gelb-schwarzer Hose . 

Ich das Männlein im Walde still und stumm   ,euch gesehen ihr radelt wie die Teufel und Männlein nicht gesehen .
Ich Männlein fahre weiter meinen Weg zum Glück, ihr Richtung Heimat der Sonne nach. 
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (22. Oktober 2006)

Da, ihr Luschen!

Der Futzemann macht uns allen was vor 

Warum der allerdings bei einigen Stunts keinen Helm trägt, ....


----------



## rpo35 (22. Oktober 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Heute du mit Bernd und Cheng. Du im blauen DIMB weißer Helm , Cheng mit Omba und Bernd meine im Dunklen mit gelb-schwarzer Hose .
> 
> Ich das Männlein im Walde still und stumm   ,euch gesehen ihr radelt wie die Teufel und Männlein nicht gesehen .
> Ich Männlein fahre weiter meinen Weg zum Glück, ihr Richtung Heimat der Sonne nach.
> ...


Der Kerl ist einfach nur geil


----------



## HolyBen (22. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Da, ihr Luschen!
> 
> Der Futzemann macht uns allen was vor



Nicht schlecht, ist in etwa Deine Größe René.


----------



## XCRacer (22. Oktober 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> ...euch gesehen ihr radelt wie die Teufel und Männlein nicht gesehen...


Das kann nur in Vicht oder bei der Bleihütte gewesen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (23. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Das kann nur in Vicht oder bei der Bleihütte gewesen sein


 

Das weiß nur Gott und mein Bike ,Ich schweige wie ein Grab.Aber kleiner Tip an der Hütte war es nicht. 

@niki2 und XCRacer wie sieht es mit Mittwoch aus , Wetter soll ja bescheiden sein wo und wannTreffen wir uns?


----------



## niki-2 (23. Oktober 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Das weiß nur Gott und mein Bike ,Ich schweige wie ein Grab.Aber kleiner Tip an der Hütte war es nicht.
> 
> @niki2 und XCRacer wie sieht es mit Mittwoch aus , Wetter soll ja bescheiden sein wo und wannTreffen wir uns?



Hy Michael, mit dem Wetter lassen wir uns überraschen!! Ob Rene mitfährt weiß ich noch nicht so genau.
Rene wie siehts Mittwoch aus mit dir? Bist du dabei?

Gruß

Dieter

P.S. Wir haben noch einen weiteren Mitfahrer. Kennt den jemand?


----------



## kurzer37 (23. Oktober 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> P.S. Wir haben noch einen weiteren Mitfahrer. Kennt den jemand?


 

Hy Dieter
da der Mitfahrer aus Glauchau kommt und 16 Jahre ist , kann man den wohl vergessen.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (23. Oktober 2006)

Habe mich soeben eingetragen. Ich hoffe das Wetter wird besser... Wenn's regnet bleib ich zu Huss.


----------



## niki-2 (24. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Habe mich soeben eingetragen. Ich hoffe das Wetter wird besser... Wenn's regnet bleib ich zu Huss.



Super Idee sehe ich auch so!!

Kurzer37: 10.00 Uhr am Gottfroedskreuz? Ist das ok für dich?

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## kurzer37 (24. Oktober 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Super Idee sehe ich auch so!!
> 
> Kurzer37: 10.00 Uhr am Gottfroedskreuz? Ist das ok für dich?
> 
> ...


 

Schließe mich der Mehrheit an und bin um 10Uhr am Gottfriedskreuz. 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Cheng (24. Oktober 2006)

Es leben die Omba Trailbastards! 

Habe soeben die Omba Trailbastards als 1. Winterpokal Team angemeldet, wer in diesem Team dabei sein möchte bitte zur Aufnahme anmelden unter:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/152

Es geht streng nach der Folge wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst. Ich werde die Anträge dann bearbeiten. 

Wenn 5 Leute feststehen muss jemand anderes das nächste Team gründen!


----------



## kurzer37 (24. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Trailbastards!
> 
> Es geht streng nach der Folge wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst. Ich werde die Anträge dann bearbeiten.


 

Hy Cheng
habe mich soeben bei den Bastards angemeldet mal sehen. 

Donnerstag oder Freitag bringe Ich den Kasten Früh.

Gruß
Kurzer 37

Der Kasten ist natürlich für Samstag und nicht zum bestechen.


----------



## niki-2 (24. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Es leben die Omba Trailbastards!
> 
> Habe soeben die Omba Trailbastards als 1. Winterpokal Team angemeldet, wer in diesem Team dabei sein möchte bitte zur Aufnahme anmelden unter:
> 
> ...



Hy Jungs,

habe mich auch eingetragen! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (24. Oktober 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hy Cheng
> habe mich soeben bei den Bastards angemeldet mal sehen.
> 
> Donnerstag oder Freitag bringe Ich den Kasten Früh.
> ...



Ja Ja, unser Kurzer, willst also ein Trailbastard werden, mal sehen was sich machen lässt, die Anfragen häufen sich schon!

Wenn für die Kiste keiner da ist, einfach hinters Gartentor stellen!


----------



## XCRacer (24. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Omba Trailbastards


Bin dabei 
Habt ihr gelesen? Es gibt ein "Team Bier holen". Da hätten wir auch drauf kommen können! 

Hat jemand Lust, auf eine Halloween-Ride am kommenden Dienstag? Mittwoch ist Allerheiligen.


----------



## mcmarki (25. Oktober 2006)

Thorsten,

darf ich mitmachen? Bitte, bitte, bitte  

Markus


----------



## RS-Hunter (25. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Mädels,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Da das erste Omba-Team bereits wegen Überfüllung geschlossen ist, habe ich das nächste Team gegründet.

. . . . . . . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Die "Omba Drop-Devils" !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich wünsche mir hier die "echten" Drop-Cracks, wie z.B. Holyben, MTBscout oder den furchtlosen Xxmurax.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also Jungs nicht lange zögern sondern HIER eintragen.

Euer Teammanager und Chief Instructor
RSH


----------



## Xxmurax (25. Oktober 2006)

Ich Bin Dabei...


----------



## MausD (25. Oktober 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich wäre zwar lieber dem Team "Omba-Börger-Kings" beigetreten, aber was sollst.
MausD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (25. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Jungs,
das halbe Team der Omba Trailbastards hat sich Heute zu einer Tour zusammen gefunden um aus dem Kurzen einen Bastard der Trails zu machen. 

Treffpunkt war das Gottfriedskreuz und es ging zügig über kleine Trails nach Vicht. Dann über Kindergartentrail hoch zur Breiniger Schneise und weiter über Frackersberg Richtung Vennwegen. Hier wurden die vor 4 Wochen geübten Trails  zur Aufrischung mitgenommen. Der Kurze wollte einen anderen Weg Richtung Brücke nehmen welches aber leider Mißlang und so wurde die Brücke wieder von keinem bezwungen.Weiter bis Altenheim Maria im Venn und über Sportplatz runter zum Campingplatz Mulartshütte.Am Campingplatz Richtung Zweifall vorbei an der Ranch der Coppers und weiter zum Wagemanntrail. 
Hier sollte die Reifeprüfung für den Kurzen stattfinden. Rene der XC spielte den Leithammel  und der Kurze folgte ihm mit geringem Abstand . Der Aufpasser war Dieter niki2, der Haltungsnoten zu vergeben hatte und Fehler mit harten Worten und unter Androhung der Prügelstrafe ahndete.So wurde der Trail dann mit einigen Fehlern des Kurzen bezwungen und am Ende gab es noch Technik Tips der Cracks.
Weiter ging es über Steinbruch Binsfeldhammer zum Stadtwald wo wir Rene zweckes Aufbesserung der Rentenkasse verabschiedeten.Es wurden dann noch Trails im Stadtwald bezwungen und ein Reifen geflickt. Weiter zum Hohenstein und dann bis Aue. Hier verabschiedeten sich der Kurze und Dieter voneinander und es ging über Aue Stadtwald,Mausbach,Vicht wieder nach Zweifall.

Fazit: 60km 3,5Std gefahren Rene :Reste von Tellerminen an den Griffen und den Handschuhen,der Kurze :Reste der Minen an der Trinkflasche und den Handschuhen:kotz: . Sonst eine schöne Tour bei schönem Wetter mit vielen Trails und wieder etwas gelernt.Tolles Teamtraining für den Winterpokal mit einem Kurzen als Bremse um die Zeit zu puschen. 

Gruß bis Samstag 
Kurzer37


----------



## GeJott (25. Oktober 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> das halbe Team der Omba Trailbastards hat sich Heute zu einer Tour zusammen gefunden um aus dem Kurzen einen Bastard der Trails zu machen.
> 
> Treffpunkt war das Gottfriedskreuz und es ging zügig über kleine Trails nach Vicht. Dann über Kindergartentrail hoch zur Breiniger Schneise und weiter über Frackersberg Richtung Vennwegen. Hier wurden die vor 4 Wochen geübten Trails  zur Aufrischung mitgenommen. Der Kurze wollte einen anderen Weg Richtung Brücke nehmen welches aber leider Mißlang und so wurde die Brücke wieder von keinem bezwungen.Weiter bis Altenheim Maria im Venn und über Sportplatz runter zum Campingplatz Mulartshütte.Am Campingplatz Richtung Zweifall vorbei an der Ranch der Coppers und weiter zum Wagemanntrail.
> ...




 Ich lach mich schlapp  

Gerd


----------



## rpo35 (25. Oktober 2006)

War bestimmt der Kai wieder mit seiner Paula spazieren


----------



## kurzer37 (25. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> War bestimmt der Kai wieder mit seiner Paula spazieren


 

Hallo Ralph
das könnte sein , wo wir die Mienen aufgegabelt haben zw. Kindergarten und Tanke keine Ahnung sie waren einfach da.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Cheng (25. Oktober 2006)

@cyberp: sorry Chtistian, aber Markus hatte so lieb gebeten und ich konnte leider nicht ermitteln welche Anfrage als erstes gekommen ist! Aber es entsteht ja gerade ein weiteres Omba Team!

 Damit wird dann auch ob sofort diesen "Omba Drop-Devils" der Kampf angesagt! 

Möge der fleissigere gewinnen!


----------



## niki-2 (25. Oktober 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> das halbe Team der Omba Trailbastards hat sich Heute zu einer Tour zusammen gefunden um aus dem Kurzen einen Bastard der Trails zu machen.
> 
> Treffpunkt war das Gottfriedskreuz und es ging zügig über kleine Trails nach Vicht. Dann über Kindergartentrail hoch zur Breiniger Schneise und weiter über Frackersberg Richtung Vennwegen. Hier wurden die vor 4 Wochen geübten Trails  zur Aufrischung mitgenommen. Der Kurze wollte einen anderen Weg Richtung Brücke nehmen welches aber leider Mißlang und so wurde die Brücke wieder von keinem bezwungen.Weiter bis Altenheim Maria im Venn und über Sportplatz runter zum Campingplatz Mulartshütte.Am Campingplatz Richtung Zweifall vorbei an der Ranch der Coppers und weiter zum Wagemanntrail.
> ...




Wie gesagt schöne gemütliche Tour um die Technik des Kurzen 37 zu verbessern, damit er am Samstag auch gut mithalten kann!!  

Anbei noch das Höhenprofil von heute.

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## cyberp (25. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> @cyberp: sorry Chtistian, aber Markus hatte so lieb gebeten und ich konnte leider nicht ermitteln welche Anfrage als erstes gekommen ist! Aber es entsteht ja gerade ein weiteres Omba Team!


Kein Problem  . Markus hatte sich auch vor mir eingetragen.


----------



## HolyBen (25. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Damit wird dann auch ob sofort diesen "Omba Drop-Devils" der Kampf angesagt!
> 
> Möge der fleissigere  gewinnen!



   Ich konnte doch nicht widerstehen !  

Lasst uns den "Bastards" in den XXXXX treten !


----------



## niki-2 (25. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Bin dabei
> Habt ihr gelesen? Es gibt ein "Team Bier holen". Da hätten wir auch drauf kommen können!
> 
> Hat jemand Lust, auf eine Halloween-Ride am kommenden Dienstag? Mittwoch ist Allerheiligen.




Also ich bin beim Halloween-Ride dabei! 
Wann starten wir? Ich denke so um 19.00 Uhr Startanke in Dürwiß!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## mcmarki (25. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Ich konnte doch nicht widerstehen !
> 
> Lasst uns den "Bastards" in den XXXXX treten !




Wie war das nochmal ? "Fange keinen Krieg an, den Du nicht gewinnen kannst"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (25. Oktober 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Wie war das nochmal ? "Fange keinen Krieg an, den Du nicht gewinnen kannst"


----------



## HolyBen (25. Oktober 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Wie war das nochmal ? "Fange keinen Krieg an, den Du nicht gewinnen kannst"



Immer diese Filmzitate !

RAMBO First Blood


----------



## Cheng (25. Oktober 2006)

Zur Afterbike-Party dürfen wir sogar einen prominenten Überraschungsgast begrüßen!


----------



## kurzer37 (25. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Ich konnte doch nicht widerstehen !
> 
> Lasst uns den "Bastards" in den XXXXX treten !


 


Das Team ist in einer Bomben Verfassung wir werden Kämpfen wie die 
Hunde .

Aber wer zuletzt Lacht , Lacht am längsten.Und wir begeben uns nicht in die Tiefen der Fekalsprache.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Cheng (25. Oktober 2006)

So wie es im Moment aussieht sind die "Höllenjungs" wohl auch vollständig!
Da aber noch einige Ombas übrig sind, würde ich sagen Pascal sollte dann mal das nächste Team gründen, schliesslich suchen Talybont, burns68 auch noch ein Team, die anderen beiden Plätze werden wir dann auch noch vollbekommen, zur Not ziehe ich noch einen weiblichen Joker aus dem Ärmel! und ich glaube der ist nicht ganz ohne!


----------



## kurzer37 (25. Oktober 2006)

Hy
wer ist den Maus D. ?


----------



## HolyBen (25. Oktober 2006)

M. aus D. - unsere Geheimwaffe


----------



## PacMan (25. Oktober 2006)

Und... klick! Das Team "Börger-Kings" ist geboren!
Danke an Marcel für die Namens-Idee!  Hab das mal ganz pragmatisch übernommen!
So, dann mögen sich die Trailbastards und die Drop-Devils mal gegenseitig in Grund und Boden fahren. Wir sind dann die lachenden Dritten!


----------



## niki-2 (25. Oktober 2006)

PacMan schrieb:


> Und... klick! Das Team "Börger-Kings" ist geboren!
> Danke an Marcel für die Namens-Idee!  Hab das mal ganz pragmatisch übernommen!
> So, dann mögen sich die Trailbastards und die Drop-Devils mal gegenseitig in Grund und Boden fahren. Wir sind dann die lachenden Dritten!




Schönes Team PacMan 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (25. Oktober 2006)

PacMan schrieb:


> Und... klick! Das Team "Börger-Kings" ist geboren!
> Danke an Marcel für die Namens-Idee!  Hab das mal ganz pragmatisch übernommen!
> So, dann mögen sich die Trailbastards und die Drop-Devils mal gegenseitig in Grund und Boden fahren. Wir sind dann die lachenden Dritten!



Super, jetzt müssen wir nur noch einen internen Preis aushandeln! Die 10 Verlierer können dann abwechselnd mein Bike putzen!


----------



## kurzer37 (25. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Super, jetzt müssen wir nur noch einen internen Preis aushandeln! Die 10 Verlierer können dann abwechselnd mein Bike putzen!


 

Ich liebe deine Ideen


----------



## Cheng (25. Oktober 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Ich liebe deine Ideen



Da hast Du ja Glück in meinen Team zu sein!


----------



## talybont (25. Oktober 2006)

PacMan schrieb:


> Und... klick! Das Team "Börger-Kings" ist geboren!
> Danke an Marcel für die Namens-Idee!  Hab das mal ganz pragmatisch übernommen!
> So, dann mögen sich die Trailbastards und die Drop-Devils mal gegenseitig in Grund und Boden fahren. Wir sind dann die lachenden Dritten!



will mit lachen! Bitte um Einlass!!!

mfg,
Armin


----------



## HolyBen (25. Oktober 2006)

​


----------



## rpo35 (25. Oktober 2006)

Ihr habt alle zuviel Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (25. Oktober 2006)

Das sagt der Richtige !


----------



## rpo35 (25. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Das sagt der Richtige !


----------



## Cheng (25. Oktober 2006)

Was ist denn mit Dir Ralph, keine Lust auf WP, nur so für der Schpass!

Die Börger Kings würden doch sicher auch noch 'nen Altgesellen aufnehmen!


----------



## rpo35 (25. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit Dir Ralph, keine Lust auf WP, nur so für der Schpass!
> 
> Die Börger Kings würden doch sicher auch noch 'nen Altgesellen aufnehmen!


Wollte mir den Quatsch dieses Jahr eigentlich sparen. Bin 2005 schon überredet worden


----------



## Cheng (25. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Wollte mir den Quatsch dieses Jahr eigentlich sparen.



Das hat Bernd dieses Jahr auch versucht, hat aber nicht lange angehalten, jetzt fängt er wieder an zu sticheln!


----------



## HolyBen (25. Oktober 2006)

Das ist doch das Schönste am WP, diese Sticheleien.  

Viele Punkte werde ich eh nicht holen, da ich ja vorhabe, in der Muckibude fit zu werden und natürlich nur Outdoorbiken nach unserem "Kodex"   notiere.


----------



## MausD (26. Oktober 2006)

Finde ich auch Heiliger-Bernd. Und wie man sieht, der WP ist noch nicht mal gestartet, schon ist hier im Fred mächtig was los  
In diesem Sinne: Mögen die Spiele bald beginnen  

@McMarkie: Du hast wohl wieder zu viel "Die Kunst des Krieges" von Sun Tsu gelesen. Und seit wann trägst du einen OLiBa????
MausD


----------



## mcmarki (26. Oktober 2006)

MausD schrieb:


> @McMarki: Du hast wohl wieder zu viel "Die Kunst des Krieges" von Sun Tsu gelesen. Und seit wann trägst du einen OLiBa????
> MausD



Marcel, 

du hast es echt drauf - In der Tat ich habe gestern wirklich ein wenig in "the art of war by Sun Tsu" gelesen. Aber das auch nur um mir Inspirationen für den WP zu holen.
Olibas sind doch wieder in - du läufst gegen den Trend

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Xxmurax (26. Oktober 2006)

hey georg, danke für die aufnahme.... 

allen anderen: börger verspeise ich schon zum frühstück und bastards versohlt man regelmäßig den a*sch!! muaaahaa!!!!


----------



## RS-Hunter (26. Oktober 2006)

Xxmurax schrieb:


> hey georg, danke für die aufnahme....



War mir eine Ehre. Ich kann nur die Besten der Besten gebrauchen.  

Was so'n bischen WP-Teamgründung doch alles bewirkt ... tztztztz

Unser Wintertrainingscamp werden die local-drop-zones sein. Beim droppen kann man viel Zeit verbringen und das ist gut für den WP. 
 

Auch an die Börger-Kings ein herzliches Willkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MausD (26. Oktober 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Also ich bin beim Halloween-Ride dabei!
> Wann starten wir? Ich denke so um 19.00 Uhr Startanke in Dürwiß!!


Wenn es sich einrichten läßt lieber etwas später. Ich bin mal wieder unterwegs. Wie wäre es um 20 Uhr dann kann ich bestimmt mit riden.


----------



## mcmarki (26. Oktober 2006)

Xxmurax schrieb:


> hey georg, danke für die aufnahme....
> 
> allen anderen: börger verspeise ich schon zum frühstück und bastards versohlt man regelmäßig den a*sch!! muaaahaa!!!!



Was stört´s die Eiche wenn´s Schwein sich dran kratzt.


----------



## Xxmurax (26. Oktober 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Was stört´s die Eiche wenn´s Schwein sich dran kratzt.



Eigentlich heisst es "Was juckt es die stolze Eiche, wenn sich der Eber an ihr reibt?" (Klugscheiss )... aber dazu fällt mir was ein, war es nicht Goethe der sprach?:
"Die Axt erklingt, da blinkt schon jedes Beil,
Die Eiche fällt, und jeder holzt sein Teil..." 

Ansonsten: Quäl Dich, Du Sau!


----------



## mcmarki (26. Oktober 2006)

Du warst schon immer ein Oberkorinthenkacker - aber recht hast du ! alter google meister.
War es aber nicht Rudyard Kipling der sagte:
 "Die Wahrheit ist das erste Opfer des Krieges." ??


----------



## Xxmurax (26. Oktober 2006)

Ja das hat der alte Rudyard gesagt, aber selbst George S. Patton wusste schon, Zweck des Krieges ist nicht, für sein Land zu sterben, sondern den anderen Bastard für seins sterben zu lassen!!


----------



## mcmarki (26. Oktober 2006)

selbiger sagte aber auch :"Erfolg ist, wie hoch man zurückprallt, wenn man auf den Boden aufschlägt." von daher: drop little devil, drop - kann es gar nicht abwarten Euch bei Euren Erfolgen zuzusehen!


----------



## Xxmurax (26. Oktober 2006)

Der Worte sind genug gewechselt, 
Lasst mich auch endlich Taten sehn;
Indes ihr Komplimente drechselt, 
Kann etwas Nützliches geschehn...

Wohlan...


----------



## commencal blanc (26. Oktober 2006)

Xxmurax schrieb:


> Der Worte sind genug gewechselt,
> Lasst mich auch endlich Taten sehn;
> Indes ihr Komplimente drechselt,
> Kann etwas Nützliches geschehn...
> ...



in diesem Sinne:
Starte ich gleich ne Runde - fahre auch alleine, aber wenn jemand mag, freue ich mich über Unterstützung oder Antreiber  
0176/21125985!

So 40-50km je nach Dunkelheit und Laune 


Gruß
Patrick


----------



## MTBScout (26. Oktober 2006)

Ihr treibt euch zuviel auf www.phrasen.com herum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xxmurax (26. Oktober 2006)

Eine Phrase (griechisch phrassi = der Satz, Ausdruck, die Wendung) bezeichnet 
1) in der Linguistik eine syntaktische Einheit oder 
2) in der Musik eine musikalische Einheit oder 
3) als Synonym einen Gemeinplatz, eine Floskel oder einen Slogan!


----------



## MausD (26. Oktober 2006)

Was haben die mit dir in Thailand gemacht Murrat


----------



## burns68 (26. Oktober 2006)

PacMan schrieb:


> Und... klick! Das Team "Börger-Kings" ist geboren!
> Danke an Marcel für die Namens-Idee!  Hab das mal ganz pragmatisch übernommen!
> So, dann mögen sich die Trailbastards und die Drop-Devils mal gegenseitig in Grund und Boden fahren. Wir sind dann die lachenden Dritten!



Hab mich eingetragen! Sag mal Pacman, zählt jetzt Klettern mit dazu?

Olli


----------



## HolyBen (26. Oktober 2006)

NEIN ! ​


----------



## rpo35 (26. Oktober 2006)

Leck mich de Bretter...jeden Tag ein neues Avatar


----------



## HolyBen (26. Oktober 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (26. Oktober 2006)

Ich würde heute mal die Pannenshow schauen, wenn ich gerade die Vorschau richtig mitbekommen habe, dann fällt da jemand mit einem MTB von einem Brett ins Wasser.


----------



## niki-2 (26. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Ich würde heute mal die Pannenshow schauen, wenn ich gerade die Vorschau richtig mitbekommen habe, dann fällt da jemand mit einem MTB von einem Brett ins Wasser.



Nur Blödsinn im Kopf!! Aber was will man machen!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## rpo35 (26. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Ich würde heute mal die Pannenshow schauen, wenn ich gerade die Vorschau richtig mitbekommen habe, dann fällt da jemand mit einem MTB von einem Brett ins Wasser.


Du meinst doch nciht etwa euer Brett ?


----------



## HolyBen (26. Oktober 2006)

Ich glaube doch, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## rpo35 (26. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Ich glaube doch, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


Wann kommt dat ?


----------



## HolyBen (26. Oktober 2006)

Auf SuperRTL, im Moment Werbung, danach geht es weiter.


----------



## Cheng (26. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Du meinst doch nciht etwa euer Brett ?



in der gestriegen Vorschau war es nicht unser Brett!


----------



## HolyBen (26. Oktober 2006)

Habs auch nur aus dem Augenwinkel gesehen, dann hab ich mich verguckt.  

Schade


----------



## PacMan (26. Oktober 2006)

burns68 schrieb:


> Hab mich eingetragen! Sag mal Pacman, zählt jetzt Klettern mit dazu?


Hey super, dass du dich eingetragen hast! Aber zwei Leute fehlen uns noch. Hast du 'ne Idee? Thorsten hat doch was von einer holden Dame erzählt...  

Und wenn Klettern nicht zählt  , dann muss ich wohl doch mal wieder mit dem Rad zur Arbeit...

Hab übrigens Probleme mit meiner Sigma Mirage! Hab den Akku 7 Stunden aufgeladen und (ein paar Stunden später) mal die Lampe angeschlossen. Leuchtete nur sehr schwach und war kurze Zeit später ganz aus. Hab mal gehört, dass man manche Akkus anfangs mehrmals auf- und entladen muss, bis sie richtig funktionieren. Also nochmal aufgeladen. Diesmal leuchtete die Lampe schon recht hell, aber wieder war nach kaum 5 Minuten Ende.
Ist das normal? Muss ich das noch ein paar mal wiederholen? Oder zurückschicken?


----------



## cyberp (26. Oktober 2006)

PacMan schrieb:


> Hab übrigens Probleme mit meiner Sigma Mirage! Hab den Akku 7 Stunden aufgeladen und (ein paar Stunden später) mal die Lampe angeschlossen. Leuchtete nur sehr schwach und war kurze Zeit später ganz aus. Hab mal gehört, dass man manche Akkus anfangs mehrmals auf- und entladen muss, bis sie richtig funktionieren. Also nochmal aufgeladen. Diesmal leuchtete die Lampe schon recht hell, aber wieder war nach kaum 5 Minuten Ende.
> Ist das normal? Muss ich das noch ein paar mal wiederholen? Oder zurückschicken?


Also ich habe die neuere Version, die ohne Bleiakku. Die konnte man schon nach dem ersten aufladen normal verwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (26. Oktober 2006)

Und ich doof sitz hier und warte


----------



## Cheng (26. Oktober 2006)

PacMan schrieb:


> Hey super, dass du dich eingetragen hast! Aber zwei Leute fehlen uns noch. Hast du 'ne Idee? Thorsten hat doch was von einer holden Dame erzählt...



Halt mir einen Platz bis Montag abend frei, ich versuche das was zu bekommen, Sie hat mir versprochen wenn in einem dritten Team noch ein Platz frei ist würde Sie mitmachen! Dann habt ihr wohl einen echten Punktesammler 



PacMan schrieb:


> Und wenn Klettern nicht zählt  , dann muss ich wohl doch mal wieder mit dem Rad zur Arbeit...



Alternativer Sportarten, egal wie lange 2 Points! Ich glaube aber mindestens 30min.





PacMan schrieb:


> Hab übrigens Probleme mit meiner Sigma Mirage! Hab den Akku 7 Stunden aufgeladen und (ein paar Stunden später) mal die Lampe angeschlossen. Leuchtete nur sehr schwach und war kurze Zeit später ganz aus. Hab mal gehört, dass man manche Akkus anfangs mehrmals auf- und entladen muss, bis sie richtig funktionieren. Also nochmal aufgeladen. Diesmal leuchtete die Lampe schon recht hell, aber wieder war nach kaum 5 Minuten Ende.
> Ist das normal? Muss ich das noch ein paar mal wiederholen? Oder zurückschicken?


 

Meine war sofort bereit, zurückschicken!


----------



## HolyBen (26. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Mädels und Männers, ich finde die bisherige Arbeit von René und Christian so gut, dass ich sie der Allgemeinheit nicht mehr länger vorenthalten wollte.

Hier kann man in der Rubrik "Ankündigungen" auch noch Infos zum kommenden Samstag bekommen.

Ich hoffe, dass ist in Ordnung, auch wenn noch nicht alles fertig ist, ansonsten nehme ich es auch ungern wieder raus.

WWW.OMERBACH.DE​
Grüüüüße
Bernd


----------



## niki-2 (26. Oktober 2006)

So meine Herrn,

habe mich nun für die Jubeltour am Samstag eingetragen! 
Kann aber leider nur ca. 2 Std. mitbiken 
ist aber besser als gar nicht!

Thorsten danke für die Infos der Tour!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Cheng (26. Oktober 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> So meine Herrn,
> 
> habe mich nun für die Jubeltour am Samstag eingetragen!
> Kann aber leider nur ca. 2 Std. mitbiken
> ...



In den 2 Stunden kommst Du sicher auch auf Deine Kosten!


----------



## PacMan (26. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Und ich doof sitz hier und warte


Worauf?  

@Bernd: Die neue Homepage sieht geil aus! Daumen an René und Christian!


----------



## cyberp (26. Oktober 2006)

PacMan schrieb:


> Worauf?


Bernd hatte eine Video von der Omba Brett Überquerung in so einer Pannenshow im TV angekündigt  



PacMan schrieb:


> @Bernd: Die neue Homepage sieht geil aus! Daumen an René und Christian!


Bernd hat den Link aber wieder geändert oder bin ich zu blöd? Nicht das ich nicht wüsste wie ich auf die Seite komme , ist ja noch ein bißchen zu tun


----------



## XCRacer (27. Oktober 2006)

So Männers! Bin jetzt mit allen 226 Seiten durch. Habe einige Touren übertragen, ein paar aber auch nicht, weil die zu textlastig sind, oder auch nur, weil es sonst zuviel Arbeit geworden wäre.

Die "Specials" sind alle dabei (Rureifelcross, Jubeltour 1, Oil of Olef, usw.), sowie historische Touren, wie die erste Fahrt von HolyBen mit Georg und mir 

Schade, das es eigentlich keinen vollständigen Bericht vom Bootcamp gibt.
"Saarschleife" muß ich auch noch einfügen und mit Bildern versehen.

Ich mache jetzt Heija. Nacht!

http://www.omerbach.de/


----------



## RS-Hunter (27. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Jungs,

die neu hp habt ihr toll gemacht.   Jetzt muss uns nur noch was für "wir Ombas" einfallen. weiter so ...

Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (27. Oktober 2006)

Echt super geworden die neue Seite - gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## niki-2 (27. Oktober 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Echt super geworden die neue Seite - gefällt mir sehr gut




Ich kann mich da nur anschließen!! Super Webside 

Rene und Christian ihr habt ganze Arbeit geleistet!!

Hut ab!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MausD (27. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
auf jeden Fall sollten wir für Samstag alle verfügbaren Omba-Trikot's mitbringen und endlich mal ein gutes Gruppenfoto für die HP und künftiger Sponsoren-Werbung machen.
Bitte die Langarme noch mitbringen (Wetter-technisch sowieso angesagt) dann gibt's einen noch nie dagewesenen Omba-Neu-Mitglieder-Zuwachs  

Bis Morgen.
P.S. Ich hab noch kein OK von Georg bezüglich meiner beiden defekten Räder. Wenn das nicht funzt, wer kann mir ein Behelfs-Rad zur Verfügung stellen?
Ich nehm alles, bin nicht wählerisch....
Thx. MausD


----------



## burns68 (27. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> So Männers! Bin jetzt mit allen 226 Seiten durch. Habe einige Touren übertragen, ein paar aber auch nicht, weil die zu textlastig sind, oder auch nur, weil es sonst zuviel Arbeit geworden wäre.
> 
> Die "Specials" sind alle dabei (Rureifelcross, Jubeltour 1, Oil of Olef, usw.), sowie historische Touren, wie die erste Fahrt von HolyBen mit Georg und mir
> 
> ...



Hochachtung!

Super schöne Seite!


----------



## mcmarki (27. Oktober 2006)

MausD schrieb:


> P.S. Ich hab noch kein OK von Georg bezüglich meiner beiden defekten Räder. Wenn das nicht funzt, wer kann mir ein Behelfs-Rad zur Verfügung stellen?
> Ich nehm alles, bin nicht wählerisch....
> Thx. MausD



Könnte dir mein Winterrad zur Verfügung stellen, da du keine Ansprüche stellst wäre das genau das richtige für dich  Müßtest Du dir nur abholen kommen.


----------



## MausD (27. Oktober 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Könnte dir mein Winterrad zur Verfügung stellen, da du keine Ansprüche stellst wäre das genau das richtige für dich  Müßtest Du dir nur abholen kommen.


Danke, ich werde mal abwarten was unser Schrauber-Guru sagt und dann ggf. darauf zurückkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (27. Oktober 2006)

MausD schrieb:


> ...unser Schrauber-Guru sagt ...



Heute kann ich die Ware beim local dealer abholen. Dein hai-bike würde ich somit heute auf jedenfall fertig bekommen. Die andere Kiste ist wegen des Bremshebels nicht so einfach.  

Bin morgen sehr früh wech, d.h. müsstes dein hai heute holen. ich wähl deine nummer 0190 69696969.  

Cu


----------



## MausD (27. Oktober 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> ...d.h. müsstes dein hai heute holen. ...


Danke erst mal vorab.
Ich "gammel" immer noch im Sauerland rum, könnte also etwas später werden mit der Abholung. Wie lang bist du denn verfügbar


----------



## Cheng (27. Oktober 2006)

Aufruf!​
Die Omba Börger Kings suchen noch eine/n weiteren Teilnehmer für den Winterpokal, bei Interresse bitte hier melden!​


----------



## Happy_User (27. Oktober 2006)

Moin,

eine Frage zur Anfahrt morgen. Ich wollte mit dem Radel angerollt kommen, ist Abfahrt von der Landstrasse in die Merkurstrasse fahrbar oder steht da ein Zaun oder so?

Grüße

Holger


----------



## Cheng (27. Oktober 2006)

Happy_User schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> eine Frage zur Anfahrt morgen. Ich wollte mit dem Radel angerollt kommen, ist Abfahrt von der Landstrasse in die Merkurstrasse fahrbar oder steht da ein Zaun oder so?
> 
> ...



Hy Holger,

ist fahrbar, hinter der Flussbrücke rechts ist nur ein Schlagbaum der umfahren werden kann! Schön das Du dabei bist!


----------



## PacMan (27. Oktober 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> die neu hp habt ihr toll gemacht.   Jetzt muss uns nur noch was für "wir Ombas" einfallen.


Dazu ist mir eben im Bus was eingefallen! (War die Busfahrt doch zu was nütze)
Jeder von uns schreibt über alle anderen Ombas ein paar charakteristische Stichworte auf. Am Ende würfeln wir alles zusammen und nehmen das Beste raus. Wichtig: vorher nix verraten!


----------



## rpo35 (27. Oktober 2006)

Sowas wie Bullshit Bingo


----------



## rpo35 (27. Oktober 2006)

Ich komme übrigens definitiv mit meinem neuen Schätzchen


----------



## XCRacer (28. Oktober 2006)

PacMan schrieb:


> Jeder von uns schreibt über alle anderen Ombas ein paar charakteristische Stichworte auf. Am Ende würfeln wir alles zusammen und nehmen das Beste raus. Wichtig: vorher nix verraten!


Gute Idee! Habe dem schon was vorgegriffen 

http://omba.plaetzinger.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogsection&id=6&Itemid=9


----------



## RS-Hunter (28. Oktober 2006)

Guten Morgen Mädels & Jungs,

werde mich jetzt gleich -mit ein wenig Wehmut- auf den Weg machen,  ... wünsche Euch heute viel Spass!  Lasse mich dann von den Fotos und Berichten überraschen.  

Cu Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (28. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Jungs

Der Regenradar verspricht ja nicht viel Gutes.
Schau mir das nochmal in ner halben Stunde an. 
Wenn es dann allerdings imm noch so aussieht werde ich wohl nicht kommen.
Für eine Regenfahrt mit dem MTB ist mir die Anfahrt mit dem Auto doch ein wenig zu lang.


----------



## HolyBen (28. Oktober 2006)

Aber Uwe !

Bei uns Ombas scheint doch immer die Sonne !  

Gruß
Bernd

Edit: Nur zur Beruhigung


----------



## kurzer37 (28. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich komme übrigens definitiv mit meinem neuen Schätzchen


 
Das gleiche gilt für mich auch .

Gruß

Kurzer37


----------



## PacMan (28. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Gute Idee! Habe dem schon was vorgegriffen


Ja, genau so hatte ich mir das vorgestellt!


----------



## HolyBen (28. Oktober 2006)

Aber wie immer (außer zu Autofahrern, Füßgängern, Hundspazierenführern ....) ist der René sehr freundlich geblieben und hat nur positive Seiten aufgezeigt.

Vielleicht sollten wir auch eine Spalte "darkside" einfügen.


----------



## Krampe (28. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Aber Uwe !
> 
> Bei uns Ombas scheint doch immer die Sonne !
> 
> ...



Hi Bernd,
von welchem Jahr ist die Wettervorhersage? 
Ich bin heute leider beim Rausschauen ziemlich unmotiviert und sage mal ab für heute.
Euch viel Spaß bei der Tour und auch nachher  
Grüsse Christof


----------



## XCRacer (28. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Aber wie immer (außer zu Autofahrern, Füßgängern, Hundspazierenführern ....) ist der René sehr freundlich geblieben und hat nur positive Seiten aufgezeigt.


Ich möchte erwähnen, dass nicht nur ICH diese Texte ändern kann. NICHT WAHR BERND?!


----------



## HolyBen (28. Oktober 2006)

@Christof: Das ist aber schade.  

Habe natürlich Verständnis dafür, dass Du keine lange Anfahrt machen möchtest, um dann bei ******wetter rumzudüsen.

Allerdings ist die Wettervorhersage tatsächlich für heute. 


@René:


----------



## rpo35 (28. Oktober 2006)

Fängt hier schon das üblich "Luschensterben" an ? 
Naja, berauschend siehts nicht aus aber ich glaube nicht, dass es viel regnen wird 

Bis gleich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (28. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Aber Uwe !
> 
> Bei uns Ombas scheint doch immer die Sonne !
> 
> ...


Wie heißt es doch so schön: Traue keiner Statistik die Du nicht selbst gefälscht hast. 

Grüße


----------



## HolyBen (28. Oktober 2006)

Ich hätte es wohl nicht ganz ohne Regen nehmen sollen ...


----------



## Happy_User (28. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Fängt hier schon das üblich "Luschensterben" an ?
> Naja, berauschend siehts nicht aus aber ich glaube nicht, dass es viel regnen wird
> 
> Bis gleich !


Tja Ralph,

müssen wir alleine die 30iger Runde fahren.


----------



## Cheng (28. Oktober 2006)

> *von WDR-Wetter:* Heute ist es meist stark bewölkt, vormittags aber noch öfter trocken. Etwa ab Mittag folgt von den Niederlanden her länger andauernder Regen. Die Höchstwerte erreichen zuvor 15 bis 16 Grad. Der Südwestwind frischt im Tagesverlauf stark auf.



Was tangieren uns die Holländer, wir fahren doch Richtung Belgien!


----------



## Happy_User (28. Oktober 2006)

Genau. Mache mich dann jetzt einmal auf die Socken.

Grüße
 HU


----------



## MausD (28. Oktober 2006)

Hier fängts gerade an zu regnen  , bis gleich dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (28. Oktober 2006)

hier hats auch geregnet, mach mich auf den Weg


----------



## HolyBen (28. Oktober 2006)

So, als erster zu Hause.  

Schade, dass ich mich verletzungsbedingt so früh aus dem Staub machen musste.  

Geht mir aber relativ gut, Einzelheiten gleich beim Afterbike.  

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Krampe (28. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Fängt hier schon das üblich "Luschensterben" an ?
> Naja, berauschend siehts nicht aus aber ich glaube nicht, dass es viel regnen wird
> 
> Bis gleich !



Was hat Dir Dein Glaube gebracht?
Grüsse von der *trockenen* gestorbenen Lusche  
Christof


----------



## kurzer37 (28. Oktober 2006)

Krampe schrieb:


> Was hat Dir Dein Glaube gebracht?
> Grüsse von der *trockenen* gestorbenen Lusche
> Christof[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## rpo35 (28. Oktober 2006)

Krampe schrieb:


> Was hat Dir Dein Glaube gebracht?
> Grüsse von der *trockenen* gestorbenen Lusche
> Christof


Kann das schon verstehen vor allem aufgrund der Anfahrt. Aber wir sind eigentlich ganz zufrieden; gab nur eine kurze kräftige Schauer und ansonsten nur getröpfel.

Grüße
Ralph

Edit: Meine Bilder von heute sind alle in René's Postfach !...Copyright free *g*


----------



## Xxmurax (29. Oktober 2006)

war ne super tour heute und das apres-bike vom feinsten. vielen dank an das organisationskomittee für den gelungenen samstag!!

so und hier nun auch der lexikon-eintrag zu den omba drop devils...:
http://www.gratis-wiki.com/xxmurax/index.php?title=Omba_Drop_Devil


----------



## PacMan (29. Oktober 2006)

Das ist sooo geil!!!


----------



## HolyBen (29. Oktober 2006)

Xxmurax schrieb:


> so und hier nun auch der lexikon-eintrag zu den omba drop devils...:
> http://www.gratis-wiki.com/xxmurax/index.php?title=Omba_Drop_Devil



MUUUUAAAAAHHHHHH ......................


----------



## rpo35 (29. Oktober 2006)

...darf man sowas ?  Muß mich auch noch für erstklassigen Samstag bei den Ombas bedanken. Biken, Fressen und Saufen vom Feinsten - ich wußte dass auf euch Verlaß ist 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## niki-2 (29. Oktober 2006)

Guten Morgen Jungs,

ich hoffe ihr habt den Abend gestern gut überstanden! ( ohne Unfall usw.) 
Für mich wars gestern eine sehr schöne Teiletappe und habe anschließend mein Konzert inden Saal getrötet. Leider konnte ich danach zur Afterbikeparty nicht mehr kommen, weils schon zu spät war!

Vielen Dank an das Orgateam für die schöne Tour!!! 

Gruß

Dieter

P.S. Habe für Dienstagabend einen Halloweennightride eingetragen! 

Hier ist der Link dazu:http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3497


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (29. Oktober 2006)

Meine Photos sind nun in meinem Album. Mal schauen, ob ich mit den Videos noch was anstellen kann...


----------



## carboni2 (29. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Ombas,

wenn die Tour gestern eine Qual sein sollte, dann werde ich gerne zum Masochisten. Es war eine tolle Tour - Dank an die Organisatoren!!!

Gruß
Christoph

Ich hoffe, ich habe Euch nicht zu sehr aufgehalten und das Bier nachher hat geschmeckt!


----------



## Cheng (29. Oktober 2006)

Xxmurax schrieb:


> war ne super tour heute und das apres-bike vom feinsten. vielen dank an das organisationskomittee für den gelungenen samstag!!
> 
> so und hier nun auch der lexikon-eintrag zu den omba drop devils...:
> http://www.gratis-wiki.com/xxmurax/index.php?title=Omba_Drop_Devil



Wie kann man sich so etwas noch nach ca. 14 Stunden Omba-Jubel noch aus dem Kopf drücken?


----------



## rpo35 (29. Oktober 2006)

carboni2 schrieb:


> ...Ich hoffe, ich habe Euch nicht zu sehr aufgehalten und das Bier nachher hat geschmeckt!


Das Bier war klasse  und ich hab dich eigentlich nie hinten gesehen


----------



## carboni2 (29. Oktober 2006)

Dein neues Bike macht nicht nur auf den Fotos einen super Eindruck! Black is beautiful - oder?


----------



## kurzer37 (29. Oktober 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Gruß
> 
> Dieter
> 
> ...


 
Hy Dieter 

am Dienstag aber nur im Kostüm http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=119431&stc=1&d=1162132341


Gruß
Kurzer37

Ps. komme dann als einer der Sieben


----------



## tail-light (29. Oktober 2006)

@ PacMan: habe mich artig in das Team eingetragen!! Freue mich  
Gruß TL

TOGETHER WE´RE INVINCIBLE!!!  (muse)


----------



## PacMan (29. Oktober 2006)

Ich lade gerade ein Video der gestrigen Tour hoch. Wird so gegen 18:00 fertig sein und dann hier zu finden sein. (Hat knappe 44MB!)

@mcmarki: Die Musik im Video sind übrigens die Songs, die ich gestern während der Tour schon die ganze Zeit im Kopf hatte.


----------



## HolyBen (29. Oktober 2006)

Hier noch mein Jubitoursouvenir.  






Morgen geht es dann zum dritten Mal ins Krankenhaus, wo ich dann möglichst schnell einen Termin zur Kernspintomographie kriegen soll.

Danach sehen wir etwas klarer.  

Darf ich nochmal auf den Kommentar des Bereitschaftsarztes Hinweisen: Eisenhart !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (29. Oktober 2006)

tail-light schrieb:


> @ PacMan: habe mich artig in das Team eingetragen!! Freue mich
> Gruß TL
> 
> TOGETHER WE´RE INVINCIBLE!!!  (muse)


Willkommen im besten Omba-Team!  Und mit dem Muse-Zitat hast du bei mir schon ganz viele Sympathie-Punkte gewonnen! 

@Bernd: Natürlich! "Eisenhart"! Wir haben nie etwas anderes geglaubt/behauptet!  
Nochmals schnelle Genesung-Wünsche und wenn du 'nen Gips bekommst, dann unterschreiben wir auch alle darauf!


----------



## kurzer37 (29. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Darf ich nochmal auf den Kommentar des Bereitschaftsarztes Hinweisen: Eisenhart !


 

Genau und mit dem Winkel des Armes ist es kein Problem zufahren, deswegen auch Eisenhart .

Gruß und dann am Dienstag zur Halloweentour noch mit Turban



Alles gute und hoffentlich Bald on the Trail again. 

der Kurze


----------



## GeJott (29. Oktober 2006)

Nabend, 
Scheint ja, mal abgesehen von Bernd, ein lustiger Tag gewesen zu sein. Hoffe es ist nichts all zu schlimmes.
Erst mal gute Besserung





Gerd


----------



## talybont (29. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Morgen geht es dann zum dritten Mal ins Krankenhaus, wo ich dann möglichst schnell einen Termin zur Kernspintomographie kriegen soll.
> 
> Danach sehen wir etwas klarer.
> 
> Darf ich nochmal auf den Kommentar des Bereitschaftsarztes Hinweisen: Eisenhart !


Also nach meiner Info hat Eschweiler schon einen Kernspin. Dieser gehört allerdings nicht zur Notfallmedizin und wird deshalb auch nicht sofort durchgeführt. So ist das leider nun mal.
Gute Besserung!!!!!!!!!

An alle anderen: Sehr schön, sowohl die Tour wie auch die dritte Halbzeit  

Bis die Tage,

Armin


----------



## niki-2 (29. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Hier noch mein Jubitoursouvenir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## niki-2 (29. Oktober 2006)

talybont schrieb:


> Also nach meiner Info hat Eschweiler schon einen Kernspin. Dieser gehört allerdings nicht zur Notfallmedizin und wird deshalb auch nicht sofort durchgeführt. So ist das leider nun mal.
> Gute Besserung!!!!!!!!!
> 
> An alle anderen: Sehr schön, sowohl die Tour wie auch die dritte Halbzeit
> ...



Dich kann man auch nicht alleine lassen!!

Gute Besserung Bernd

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (29. Oktober 2006)

tail-light schrieb:


> @ PacMan: habe mich artig in das Team eingetragen!! Freue mich
> Gruß TL
> 
> TOGETHER WE´RE INVINCIBLE!!!  (muse)



@tail-light: Herzlich willkommen!!!!

@pacman: Team-Logo schon geändert!!!

Gruß Olli


----------



## ManuelAC (29. Oktober 2006)

Dieses "Erste Mal" wird mir in Erinnerung bleiben! 
Vielen Dank an alle Organisatoren, Motivatoren und Mitfahrer für diesen erstklassigen Jungfernausritt und die anschließende Jubiläumsgrillerei!!

Ich hoffe, ich habe Euch nicht zu sehr ausgebremst. Ich verspreche, ich werde übern Winter trainieren und - hoffentlich - in der nächsten Saison ein kleinbisserl fitter sein. 

Bis demnächst und gute Besserung Bernd

Sebastian


----------



## rpo35 (29. Oktober 2006)

ManuelAC schrieb:


> Dieses "Erste Mal" wird mir in Erinnerung bleiben! ...


Du brauchst gar nicht so kleine Brötchen backen ! Das war ganz klasse was Du da geleistet hast !! Nächstes Jahr fährst Du einigen von uns davon...wenn Du weiter trainierst. Beim Bike-Setup könntest Du noch etwas Hilfe gebrauchen...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (29. Oktober 2006)

ManuelAC schrieb:


> Dieses "Erste Mal" wird mir in Erinnerung bleiben!
> Vielen Dank an alle Organisatoren, Motivatoren und Mitfahrer für diesen erstklassigen Jungfernausritt und die anschließende Jubiläumsgrillerei!!
> 
> Ich hoffe, ich habe Euch nicht zu sehr ausgebremst. Ich verspreche, ich werde übern Winter trainieren und - hoffentlich - in der nächsten Saison ein kleinbisserl fitter sein.
> ...



Danke, und entgegen aller Gerüchte, bei den Ombas kommt man mit der Truppe wieder am Ziel an, mit der man auch losgefahren ist!(meistens wenigstens )


----------



## ManuelAC (29. Oktober 2006)

Ralph, vielen Dank für die aufmunternden Worte! Bisher hatte mein Bike 55 KW mit externem Motor, jetzt nur noch ca. 0,1 KW und ich muß SELBER ran. Puh - warum tut man sich das an? Wahrscheinlich, weil es richtig großen Spaß macht! 

Wenn Du Tips für mich hast - immer gerne!! 
Ich bin Anfänger und stehe dazu 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## XCRacer (30. Oktober 2006)

Es gibt übrigens einen Bericht auf unserer Page (www.omerbach.de).
Weitere Fotos folgen noch.


----------



## Happy_User (30. Oktober 2006)

Moin zusammen,

war eine schöne Runde am Samstag. Vicht muss wohl ein Regenloch sein, den als ich wieder über den Berg war, hat die Sonne geschienen. 

@Bernd: Gute Besserung. Bei welcher Gelegenheit hast Du das geschafft? Die Freibiersenke war es auf jeden Fall nicht. ;-)

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## HolyBen (30. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Holger,

auf dem kleinen Trail zwischen Freibiersenke und darauf folgender Straße. 

Irgendwie habe ich ein Konzentrationsproblem oder so.  

Böse Zungen behaupten, jemand von den Trailbastards hätte mir aufgelauert und in die Bäume geschubst.  

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Dix (30. Oktober 2006)

Danke an die Organisatoren,

war eine tolle Runde am Samstag. 
 Sehn uns demnächst bestimmt wieder.

Dix


----------



## tail-light (30. Oktober 2006)

Dix schrieb:


> Sehn uns demnächst bestimmt wieder.
> 
> Dix


 
Spätestens, wenn ihr den Omba Börger-Kings die Kästen Bier vorbeibringt, weil ihr beim WP jämmerlich verloren habt!!! 

Gruß TL 
(Omba Börger-Kings)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dix (30. Oktober 2006)

tail-light schrieb:


> Spätestens, wenn ihr den Omba Börger-Kings die Kästen Bier vorbeibringt, weil ihr beim WP jämmerlich verloren habt!!!
> 
> Gruß TL
> (Omba Börger-Kings)



Musst nicht traurig sein, dass du bei uns nicht mitfahren durftest.


----------



## kurzer37 (30. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Böse Zungen behaupten, jemand von den Trailbastards hätte mir aufgelauert und in die Bäume geschubst.
> 
> Gruß
> Bernd


 

Zungen lügen nie , aber wir wußten das ihr euch selber reduziert ,da brauchten wir nicht helfen.
Und jetzt heucheln wir Mitleid um nicht aufzufallen. 

Drop Devil Killer

Kurzer37


----------



## talybont (30. Oktober 2006)

Na das waren wohl eher die Bäume selber! Können aber auch Ents gewesen sein


----------



## commencal blanc (30. Oktober 2006)

N´abend,

wollt mich auch mal für die tolle Tour am Samstag bedanken -
wär gern noch länger gebliebn, bzw. wiedergekommen, aber man kann ja bekanntlich nicht auf zwei Hochzeiten gleichzeitig feiern....

Beim nächsten mal dann vielleicht ;-)

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Happy_User (30. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Hallo Holger,
> 
> auf dem kleinen Trail zwischen Freibiersenke und darauf folgender Straße.
> 
> ...


Hm, Bäume??? Wo waren da Bäume.  Dann einmal gute Besserung von hier. 

Kann es sein, dass dadurch ein Teamplatz freigeworden ist? Habe mich einmal bei den Börgern beworben. 
Also ich nehme Erdinger-alkfrei, gegossen, nicht gerührt. 

Grüße

HU


----------



## rpo35 (30. Oktober 2006)

Hyänen im Forum


----------



## HolyBen (30. Oktober 2006)

Die Jungspunde lernen schnell. 

Zum Glück konnte ich noch mit eigener Kraft nach Hause, sonst wäre ich wahrscheinlich verscharrt worden.  

Ist wie bei den Urmenschen: die Alten und Schwachen werden zurück gelassen und die brauchbaren Teile unter den Übrigen verteilt. 

René ist schon lange scharf auf mein Schaltwerk ....


----------



## rpo35 (30. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> ...René ist schon lange scharf auf mein Schaltwerk ....


So oft wie du da schon drauf geplumpst bist, kann damit doch keine Sau mehr was anfangen


----------



## alf126 (30. Oktober 2006)

Also erstmal ein riesen Lob an die Ombas für diese Tour. Hat riesen Spaß gemacht.

Bernd wünsche noch gute Besserung, auf das du bald wieder auf dem Bike sitzt.

Bilder und Video sind gut gelungen.
Noch mal, ein Lob.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (30. Oktober 2006)

Jetzt hört aber mal langsam mit der Bemitleidungsorgie für Bernd auf:

1. Hilft es Ihm auch jetzt nichts mehr
2. Fahren muss er immer noch selber
3. Ich bin froh das es ihn gibt und das er nicht klein zu bekommen ist!


----------



## rpo35 (30. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Jetzt hört aber mal langsam mit der Bemitleidungsorgie für Bernd auf...


Vor allem in meinem Posting steckte unglaublich viel Mitleid ...kann mir mal jemand den Begriff erklären ?


----------



## Cheng (30. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Vor allem in meinem Posting steckte unglaublich viel Mitleid ...kann mir mal jemand den Begriff erklären ?



kein Thema:



> Mitleid ist die Teilnahme an fremdem Schmerz und Leid eines anderen. Es unterscheidet sich vom bloßen Miterleben durch die Bereitschaft, aktiv zu helfen und dem anderen bei der Bewältigung des Leids zur Seite zu stehen.
> 
> Mitleid erscheint als Gegenstand der Literatur bereits in der "Ilias" von Homer als Wendepunkt der Handlung, wenn Achill von seinem Zorn lässt und dem Priamos auf dessen Bitte den Leichnam seines Sohnes Hektor übergibt. Es gilt in den meisten Philosophien und Religionen als positive Eigenschaft oder Tugend. Im Christentum ist Mitleid die Voraussetzung für Barmherzigkeit (Misericordia) und damit wesentlicher Bestandteil tätiger Nächstenliebe. Im Mahayana-Buddhismus ist Mitleid das zentrale Motiv, das Bodhisattvas auf die eigene Erleuchtung verzichten lässt, um Menschen auf den Weg zu dieser voranzuhelfen.
> 
> ...


----------



## rpo35 (30. Oktober 2006)

ok...nix für kleine Ralphi's


----------



## Cheng (30. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ok...nix für kleine Ralphi's



 ich kenne Dich doch!


----------



## Dix (30. Oktober 2006)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ich lade gerade ein Video der gestrigen Tour hoch. Wird so gegen 18:00 fertig sein und dann hier zu finden sein. (Hat knappe 44MB!)
> 
> @mcmarki: Die Musik im Video sind übrigens die Songs, die ich gestern während der Tour schon die ganze Zeit im Kopf hatte.



Geile Mucke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (30. Oktober 2006)

Ihr Luschen! Was ist mit morgen Abend?!?

20Uhr Halloween-Ride ab der Startanke!

*Marcel !!!*


----------



## niki-2 (30. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ihr Luschen! Was ist mit morgen Abend?!?
> 
> 20Uhr Halloween-Ride ab der Startanke!
> 
> *Marcel !!!*



Die sind alle noch besoffen von Samstagabend1


----------



## Xxmurax (30. Oktober 2006)

Würde gerne morgen mitfahren, aber kann nicht. Freue mich also auf Samstag... 

Bernd, da Du ja jetzt viel Zeit hast, studiere mal folgenden Link (auch für die anderen interessant...). Ein paar Einträge fehlen noch, bitte um Vorschläge und Inspiration, vielleicht läßt sich das ja auch über die Omerbach-Homepage verlinken... viel Spaß! 

http://www.gratis-wiki.com/xxmurax/index.php?title=Hauptseite


----------



## Cheng (30. Oktober 2006)

Das ist einfach nur geil!


----------



## XCRacer (30. Oktober 2006)

Xxmurax schrieb:


> http://www.gratis-wiki.com/xxmurax/index.php?title=Hauptseite


Ich schmeiß mich weg! Ich kieg mich nicht mehr ein 

Du hast echt Tallent, Murrat


----------



## rpo35 (30. Oktober 2006)

Muahhh...ich will auch in die Liste ...komm, gib Dir 'nen Ruck; bin doch quasi schon Forumsinventar ...Aber hier, ist das  "B" ist das Absicht  bzw. Ombanisch ?  
_"Im ombananischen Schöpfungsepos MTB (wörtlich: "Man trat in die Bedale..."_


----------



## Cheng (30. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Muahhh...ich will auch in die Liste ...komm, gib Dir 'nen Ruck; bin doch quasi schon Forumsinventar ...



Na so einfach ist das auch nicht!


----------



## rpo35 (30. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Na so einfach ist das auch nicht!


Letzten Samstag war ich biken, hab anschliessend gefr...gegessen und geso...getrunken; dachte, damit sind alle Anforderungen erfüllt


----------



## rpo35 (30. Oktober 2006)

Ich dreh ab hier......:
_"Weitere Titel des HolyBen sind Inhaber omerbach.de Domain, Administrator, Vorsitzender Ältestenrat, King of Crash."
_
...komm, dann wenigstens in die Gästeanalen...


----------



## Cheng (30. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Letzten Samstag war ich biken, hab anschliessend gefr...gegessen und geso...getrunken; dachte, damit sind alle Anforderungen erfüllt



Ralph, ich finde es doch sehr bemerkenwert das Du am Omba-Triathlon erfolgreich teilgenommen hast, aber so groß wie Dein Wille ist ,in die geschichtlichen Aufzeichnungen von Ombananien und seinem Volk aufgenommen zu werden, gehört es doch wohl ein wenig mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (30. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> ...gehört es doch wohl ein wenig mehr!


Bitte glaub mir, hab grad wieder ein Kölsch vor der Nase...
Edit: Ich wollte eigentlich schon pennen *g*...:

_"Schließlich erschlug er das Tier mit einem ausgebauten Innenlanger und die Sonne kehrte zu den Menschen zurück..."_


----------



## Cheng (30. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Bitte glaub mir, hab grad wieder ein Kölsch vor der Nase...
> Edit: Ich wollte eigentlich schon pennen *g*...:
> 
> _"Schließlich erschlug er das Tier mit einem ausgebauten Innenlanger und die Sonne kehrte zu den Menschen zurück..."_



Also das kann nur Murrat entscheiden! Vielleicht stehen Deine Chancen gar nicht so schlecht! Ich gehe jetzt schlafen und lasse mich überraschen. Beiden Treffen für morgen einen schönen NR!


----------



## HolyBen (30. Oktober 2006)

Also in der Liste steht schon ein RPO35, die spannende Geschichte wird wohl auch bald erscheinen......

Murat, du solltest Fantasieautor werden !


----------



## Xxmurax (30. Oktober 2006)

also auch ralph alias der mythische rpo35 wird früher oder später im ombananischen epos seinen platz finden ;-)))

den halloween rider viel spass morgen.

gute nacht allerseits!


----------



## rpo35 (30. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Also in der Liste steht schon ein RPO35...





Xxmurax schrieb:


> also auch ralph alias der mythische rpo35 wird früher oder später im ombananischen epos seinen platz finden ;-)))...


...da bin ich mal gespannt......guts Nächtle !!


----------



## burns68 (31. Oktober 2006)

Nun sind die Börger King's komplett!! 

Herzlich Willkommen "Happy User"


----------



## PacMan (31. Oktober 2006)

Ähem... da muss ich leider kurz zwischengehen. Der letzte Platz war nämlich eigentlich Claudia versprochen. Die muss sich nur noch im Forum anmelden...
Wenn sie aber doch noch abspringt, dann kann Holger (alias Happy_User) natürlich gerne noch dazustoßen!


----------



## rpo35 (31. Oktober 2006)

...hab sofort noch mal rein geschaut. Ein Kollege hat mitgelesen und wird jetzt noch von Krämpfen geschüttelt... 
Aber mach hier bei RS mal ein LAGER draus...
_"Schließlich erschlug er das Tier mit einem ausgebauten Innenlanger"_

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MausD (31. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ihr Luschen! Was ist mit morgen Abend?!?
> 
> 20Uhr Halloween-Ride ab der Startanke!
> 
> *Marcel !!!*


Ich bin gesundheitlich noch nicht wirklich auf der Höhe  .
Mal den heutigen Tag abwarten. Ich melde mich dann vor Feierabend noch mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xxmurax (31. Oktober 2006)

danke für den hinweis. ist jetzt korrigiert ;-)


----------



## mcmarki (31. Oktober 2006)

So genug der Beweihräucherung:

Wie sieht das aus? 
Wann kann man die Drop-Devil-Action-Figuren kaufen?
Mit schwebt das eine Xxmurax Puppe vor - mit Matschpaste - ebenfalls interssant wäre ein HolyBen, dessen Arm man komplett umdrehen kann - im Lieferungumfang sollte auch Gipsmaterial sein um beliebige Körperstellen einzugipsen.  

sportliche WP-Grüße

Markus


----------



## HolyBen (31. Oktober 2006)

Ist schon alles in die Wege geleitet.

Bald könnt ihr unsere Merchandisingartikel bei unserem Onlineshop ordern.

Neben Aktschen Figuren warten noch einige Überraschungen auf unsere Fans. 

Besonders viel versprechen wir uns von  dem interaktiven Game "Kick the Trailbastards".

Pünktlich zur Helden-Doku "Drop-Devils - Ein Wintermärchen" soll alles soweit sein.  

Gruß
Bernd

P.S.: Autogrammwünsche sind jetzt schon möglich auf www.omerbach.de in der Rubrik "Kontakt"


----------



## MausD (31. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
ich werde es leider heute zeitlich wohl nicht schaffen. 
Aber morgen werde ich auf jeden Fall eine leichte Runde drehen.
Bis dann...MausD.


----------



## XCRacer (31. Oktober 2006)

Mir ist das Wetter zu schmuddelig und zu stürmig. Ich tue mich raus!


----------



## mcmarki (31. Oktober 2006)

MausD schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich werde es leider heute zeitlich wohl nicht schaffen.
> Aber morgen werde ich auf jeden Fall eine leichte Runde drehen.
> Bis dann...MausD.



Hier geht gerade auch die Welt unter -

wenn´s morgen nicht so mies ist, würde ich gerne mitfahren.

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (31. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Mir ist das Wetter zu schmuddelig und zu stürmig. Ich tue mich raus!



Weichei, schön Wetterfahrer, !!! 
Gruß 
Bettina


----------



## Xxmurax (31. Oktober 2006)

rene, cooler beitrag über die trailbastards!!


----------



## XCRacer (31. Oktober 2006)

Xxmurax schrieb:


> rene, cooler beitrag über die trailbastards!!


http://www.gratis-wiki.com/xxmurax/index.php?title=PacMan's_Bridge


----------



## niki-2 (31. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Mir ist das Wetter zu schmuddelig und zu stürmig. Ich tue mich raus!



Also Ich werde den Termin jetzt herausnehmem! Wetter ist ja wirklich sehr bescheiden!!! 

Wann wollt ihr denn morgen starten?
Eventuell komme ich mit!

Gruß

Dieter

P.S. Rene hast du von claudia die Telefonnr.?


----------



## Xxmurax (31. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> http://www.gratis-wiki.com/xxmurax/index.php?title=PacMan's_Bridge



klasse! das macht echt spass! weitere beiträgen und einfällen sind keine grenzen gesetzt...


----------



## XCRacer (31. Oktober 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> P.S. Rene hast du von claudia die Telefonnr.?


Nö! Thorsten vielleicht 
http://www.gratis-wiki.com/xxmurax/index.php?title=Niki-2


----------



## niki-2 (31. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Nö! Thorsten vielleicht
> http://www.gratis-wiki.com/xxmurax/index.php?title=Niki-2



Sonst steht die Arme gleich um 20.00 Uhr im Rän!!


----------



## niki-2 (31. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Nö! Thorsten vielleicht
> http://www.gratis-wiki.com/xxmurax/index.php?title=Niki-2



Nett Nett wie kommt man nur auf so einen Blödsinn? 

Ihr solltet mehr biken!!!! 

P.S. Wenn solch ein Blödsinn nicht mehr im Netz steht haben wir auch nichts mehr zu lachen!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## kurzer37 (31. Oktober 2006)

Oh mein Gott

wem ist das eingefallen , dem schrumpelwüchsigen Kurzer37.

Hätte er geschrieben :dem kleinsten und unheimlich geilen Typen der Ombas  und dem bei der Körpergrößen Vergabe zu kurz gekommenen, Kurzer37 dann hätte ich gesagt o.k. 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## HolyBen (31. Oktober 2006)

Mit schrumpelwüchsig ist wohl nicht die Körpergröße sondern die Gesichtsfaltigkeit gemeint. 


Neue Modelfotos auf unserer Homepage !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (31. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Neue Modelfotos auf unserer Homepage !


Wo?


----------



## HolyBen (31. Oktober 2006)

musst schon bei trikot auf weiter klicken......


----------



## XCRacer (31. Oktober 2006)

Wer iss'n das? 

Xxmurax Schnecke aus Barcelone? Jam-Jam


----------



## HolyBen (31. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wer iss'n das?
> 
> Xxmurax Schnecke aus Barcelone? Jam-Jam



HÖR AUF ZU SABBERN !!!​


----------



## talybont (31. Oktober 2006)

So, das neue Bike ist da!!!
Gestern bestellt und heute schon per UPS geliefert. Habe es mit einem Freund in LU abgeholt und direkt montiert. Jetzt steht es in einem schicken Silber in meinem Wohn-/Schlafzimmer  

mfg


----------



## rpo35 (31. Oktober 2006)

Und wo sind die Bilder ?


----------



## talybont (31. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Und wo sind die Bilder ?








hier das erste


----------



## rpo35 (31. Oktober 2006)

talybont schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=308828&cat=4419
> 
> hier das erste


Ui, das sieht gut aus


----------



## commencal blanc (31. Oktober 2006)

schick, aber rennrad ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (1. November 2006)

sehr schick und ein MARIN


----------



## XCRacer (1. November 2006)

Im internen Forum auf Omerbach.de gibt es zwei Bestellungsthreads von mir.


----------



## HolyBen (1. November 2006)

Bei dem Wetter würde ich biken und nicht hier rumhängen !


----------



## mcmarki (1. November 2006)

wie schaut´s aus ? besteht Interesse gleich ein kurzes Spassründchen zu drehen?


----------



## mcmarki (1. November 2006)

na dann mach ich mich mal alleine auf den weg


----------



## ManuelAC (1. November 2006)

Jetzt kommt die dunkle Jahreszeit - 
aber wie mir zu Ohren gekommen ist bikt Ihr auch in der Winterszeit und abends. Was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen mit der *Beleuchtung *gemacht? Ich suche schon länger, habe aber noch nichts wirklich Passendes und Günstiges gefunden. 

Wirklich spitzenmäßiges Licht bieten Xenon-Lampen, wie ich sie auch zum Tauchen einsetze. So hell wie ca. 35 Watt Halogen aber nur 13 Watt Stromverbrauch.  
Und vor allem: Das Lichspektrum ist genial!

So sieht das Licht aus: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1929154&postcount=27

Sind allerdings nicht ganz billig:
http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1332&MMP=101442071

Ich meine, die Anschaffung für 107,66 Euros (für "Kleinbestellung" zzgl. Akku (Laptopakku-Selbstbau für umme?!) +ggf. USt) lohnt sich trotzdem. Habt Ihr Interesse an einer Sammelbestellung in den USA? Hier gibts sowas leider nicht.  

Ich habe die Anfrage gerade auch im Technik-Forum gepostet (wo das Thema ja eigentlich auch hingehört).

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (1. November 2006)

ManuelAC schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt die dunkle Jahreszeit -
> aber wie mir zu Ohren gekommen ist bikt Ihr auch in der Winterszeit und abends. Was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen mit der *Beleuchtung *gemacht? Ich suche schon länger, habe aber noch nichts wirklich Passendes und Günstiges gefunden.
> 
> Wirklich spitzenmäßiges Licht bieten Xenon-Lampen, wie ich sie auch zum Tauchen einsetze. So hell wie ca. 35 Watt Halogen aber nur 13 Watt Stromverbrauch.
> ...



Sicher ist das Licht genial, aber der Preis auch eben so genial Abschreckend. Die meisten von uns fahren mit einer einfachen Sigma-Mirage Evo mit Bleiakku für ca. 32, ist meir Meinung nach für das was wir bisher gefahren sind völlig ausreichend, selbst den Wagemann-Trail bin ich schon damit gefahren. Akkuleistung knapp 3Std., was auch bei Wintertemperaturen reicht!


----------



## RS-Hunter (1. November 2006)

talybont schrieb:


>



@Armin: schickes Rad  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , aber das ist ja gar kein richtiger Renner!? Wolltest du das nicht mehr?

@Sebastian: bisher haben wir uns mit simplen Sigma Mirages begnügt. Aber wenn ich die Ausleuchtung der 35W HID D1s sehe, wahnsinn  !!!  Andererseits die Frage, will man überhaupt so viel sehen.   Vielleicht Ben, wenn er mal wieder im Dunkeln hinter uns im Wald flucht.  

So wie ich das verstehe, kann man die Lampe am Helm oder Lenker (zusätzlicher Halter nötig) montieren. Batterien kommen zusätzlich hinzu.
Ist dann aber schon ein ziemliches Sümmchen ($130 + $94 + $5 = $229)


----------



## talybont (1. November 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> @Armin: schickes Rad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


finde auf Dauer den Umstieg vom MTB auf das Rennrad doch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Gerade meines hat eine supernervöse Geometrie. Da bin ich mit dem Marin besser dran. Außerdem passen da auch Crossreifen rein, so für das Grundlagentraining im Wald.


----------



## XCRacer (1. November 2006)

ManuelAC schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt die dunkle Jahreszeit -
> aber wie mir zu Ohren gekommen ist bikt Ihr auch in der Winterszeit und abends. Was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen mit der *Beleuchtung *gemacht? Ich suche schon länger, habe aber noch nichts wirklich Passendes und Günstiges gefunden.


Ich werde mir das hier wohl zulegen. Benötigt keinen externen Akku wie die Mirage und hat eine bessere Lichtausbeute sowie längere Leuchtdauer.

Was ich bei all den Lampen vermisse, ist eine vergleichbare Angabe zur Leuchtkraft (zB. in Lumen)


----------



## ManuelAC (1. November 2006)

@ RS-Hunter: Wahrscheinlich reichen die Sigma Mirages auch. Ich bin halt ein technikverrücktes Wesen  
So furchtbar viel Geld möchte ich für Lampen eigentlich auch nicht ausgeben. Andererseits bräuchte ich wirklich nur ein Lampengehäuse - den Rest an Elektronik habe ich ja schon in meiner Taucherlampe... vielleicht bastele ich mir mal was. 

Habe heute als Beleuchtungsgrundlage eine Busch & Müller IXON LED-Lampe bestellt. Mal schauen was die so kann...


----------



## kurzer37 (1. November 2006)

ManuelAC schrieb:


> @ RS-Hunter: Wahrscheinlich reichen die Sigma Mirages auch. Ich bin halt ein technikverrücktes Wesen
> bestellt. Mal schauen was die so kann...


 

Hallo Manuel - Sebastian 

Und ein alter Rechtsverdreher in Schlabberhose und Flatterhemd auf dem Bike.
Hätte gerne deine Klientel gesehen wie die geguckt hätten, bestimmt genau so wie wir als wir deine HP entdeckten.

Gruß vom Waffelspender
Kurzer37


----------



## rpo35 (1. November 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich werde mir das hier wohl zulegen...


Die hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst. Aber diese Saison fahre ich noch die Mirage glaube ich.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## kurzer37 (1. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Die hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst. Aber diese Saison fahre ich noch die Mirage glaube ich.
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph


 

Hallo Rpo35
bei einem guten Preis nehme Ich deine Mirage für den Sohnemann wenn Sie ein Nipack hat.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Deleted 18539 (1. November 2006)

Hi,

habe mir die hier zu einem "günstigen" Preis zugelegt. Smart HID
Was ich außer an der Leuchtkraft und diesem blau/weißen Xenonlicht noch geil finde ist, dass alles im Gehäuse drin ist. Kein sep. Akku, kein Kabelsalat, sehr kompakte Bauform und man kann sie auch als Taschenlampe benutzen. Am Bike einfach auf den Halter schieben ( ähnlich wie beim Garmin ) und los gehts. Und in der Low-Stellung, die schon mehr als hell ist, hat der Akku bei mir über 3,5 Std. gehalten obwohl ich zwischendurch immer mal wieder voll Power aktiviert hatte. Der Schalter ist übrigens beleuchtet und schaltet ca. 20Min. vor Akku-Ende auf rot. Ich bin mehr als zufrieden. Da bekommt der Nightride ganz neue Dimensionen. Manchmal sieht man dann auch Dinge die man gar nicht sehen sollte  

VG


----------



## rpo35 (1. November 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe mir die hier zu einem "günstigen" Preis zugelegt. Smart HID...


_"und der Preis ist mit 439  (unverb. Preisempfehlung) im Vergleich zu Konkurrenzprodukten ein "einleuchtendes" Kaufargument!"_

hust...
@Kurzer: Ist mit Nipack...mal sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (1. November 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> habe mir die hier zu einem "günstigen" Preis zugelegt. Smart HID


439  
Kopfschuss? Da hole ich mir lieber eine Wilma


----------



## niki-2 (1. November 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> 439 
> Kopfschuss? Da hole ich mir lieber eine Wilma



Da kaufen sich andere Leute ein Bike für!!!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (1. November 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> 439 



Es gibt da so ein Land Namens Ju Äs Ey. Und es gibt so einen Versender Namens Ju Pe Es. Und als Sicherheit zahlt man per Pay Pal. Dann noch einwenig suchen und schon gibt es das schmucke Teil für unter 300,- EUR  
Und das war es mir im Gegensatz zur Wilma, Use, Hope oder Supernova Wert. 
O.K. verstehe ja den Smilie. Wer in wenigen Monaten zig hundert EUR für den Markenhype Namens Rotwild verballert ist wahrscheinlich sensibilisiert   

VG


----------



## RS-Hunter (1. November 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> ...habe mir die hier zu einem "günstigen" Preis zugelegt. Smart HID...



tztztztz, ... der Jörg war schon immer etwas exklusiver ...


----------



## XCRacer (1. November 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Wer in wenigen Monaten zig hundert EUR für den Markenhype Namens Rotwild verballert ist wahrscheinlich sensibilisiert


So isses


----------



## Deleted 18539 (1. November 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> tztztztz, ... der Jörg war schon immer etwas exklusiver ...



Exklusiv ist die Supernova P99-D. Aber da in Germany hergestellt kein günstiger Import und bei knapp 1000,- EUR zuck ich auch zusammen. 

VG


----------



## kurzer37 (2. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen

suche neben meiner Hot N`Wild Hose noch eine Winterhose zum Biken . 
Wer kann mir etwas gutes bis sehr gutes empfehlen nach Möglichkeit mit Bezugsquelle.

Werde gleich meine erste Proberunde für den WP fahren ,aber ohne        Tail-Light Sie hat jetzt schon kalt oder kalte Füße bekommen. 


Gruß und vielen dank im Voraus

Michael
Kurzer37


----------



## Deleted 18539 (2. November 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Wer kann mir etwas gutes bis sehr gutes empfehlen nach Möglichkeit mit Bezugsquelle.



Ich wüßte da was, halt aber besser meine Klappe  

VG


----------



## HolyBen (2. November 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> .....
> Werde gleich meine erste Proberunde für den WP fahren ,aber ohne        Tail-Light Sie hat jetzt schon kalt oder kalte Füße bekommen. .....



Hat wahrscheinlich Angst vor Dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (2. November 2006)

Hi,

na gut, wenn Du so schön per PM bittest    sag ich Dir mal wo ich die Winterklamotten kaufe. Hier Hier oder Hier

Genug geschwallert. Probiere es mal hier bobshop Bin mit den Sachen sehr zufrieden und wenn ab Lager innerhalb max. 2 tagen geliefert. Du solltest darauf achten das die Hose vorne eine Windstoppermembran und ein integriertes Sitzpolster hat. Wenn Hose ohne Sitzpolster ist dann als Unterziehose z.B. die Windstopperungerbucks von z.B. Gore. Aber die kostet auch schon fast 40,- EUR. 

VG


----------



## on any sunday (2. November 2006)

Und wo kaufst du die passenden Drogen zu den Klamotten?


----------



## rpo35 (2. November 2006)

Nimm eine Gore Windstopperhose OHNE POLSTER und ziehe eine normale kurze Radhose mit Polster drunter. Dann brauchst du die kostbare Gore Hose nicht dauernd in die Waschmaschine werfen 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (2. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Nimm eine Gore Windstopperhose OHNE POLSTER und ziehe eine normale kurze Radhose mit Polster drunter. Dann brauchst du die kostbare Gore Hose nicht dauernd in die Waschmaschine werfen



Gute Idee


----------



## tail-light (2. November 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Hat wahrscheinlich Angst vor Dir.




Gar nicht wahr, meine Füsse sind seit gestern immer noch eingefroren und auch sonst einiges.....

TL


----------



## kurzer37 (2. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Nimm eine Gore Windstopperhose OHNE POLSTER und ziehe eine normale kurze Radhose mit Polster drunter. Dann brauchst du die kostbare Gore Hose nicht dauernd in die Waschmaschine werfen
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph


 

Vielen Dank weiser Ralph 


der du die Ahnungslosen mit deinem Rat unterstützt wo du nur kannst.Und die Ahnungslosen Danken dir für deine Unterstüzung.
So die Hose ist gekauft und wird dann zum Einsatz kommen.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (2. November 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank weiser Ralph ...


----------



## Cheng (2. November 2006)

Für Samstag:

1.Off. Goretex-Tour durch die heim(l)ischen Wälder Ombananiens!


----------



## talybont (2. November 2006)

Hallo Jungens,

habt Ihr auch so eine völlig überflüssige PM vom Onkel Juchhu bekommen?
Langsam hakt es bei dem Burschen. Ist ja eigentlich ein ganz netter Kerl, aber irgendwie auf dem Trip.

mfg


----------



## HolyBen (2. November 2006)

Ich glaube nicht, dass das allein auf seinem Mist gewachsen ist.

Und ich bin in solchen Sachen pragmatisch: lesen, löschen, weiter mit dem normalen Leben.

(Ich habe übrigens schon lange teilgenommen, weil ich teilnehmen wollte.)

Gruß
Bernd
(der Gipslose)


----------



## Xxmurax (2. November 2006)

hab die umfrage auch "bearbeitet"...

und am samstag wird gerockt!


----------



## kurzer37 (2. November 2006)

talybont schrieb:


> Hallo Jungens,
> 
> habt Ihr auch so eine völlig überflüssige PM vom Onkel Juchhu bekommen?
> Langsam hakt es bei dem Burschen. Ist ja eigentlich ein ganz netter Kerl, aber irgendwie auf dem Trip.
> ...


 

Habe die Mail 2mal erhalten 1mal Juchhu und dann noch von Cheng . 

@Bernd wie sieht es aus Gipsloser? 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## rpo35 (2. November 2006)

Nabend,

kann sein, dass ich euch am Samstag wieder besuchen komme 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## niki-2 (2. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> kann sein, dass ich euch am Samstag wieder besuchen komme
> 
> ...



Was heißt denn kann sein? Ich kann nur vorbeikommen, vorbeikommen 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## niki-2 (2. November 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Was heißt denn kann sein? Ich kann nur vorbeikommen,  vorbeikommen
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dieter



Heißt natürlich: Ich kann nur sagen: vorbeikommen vorbeikommen

Deutsch müsste man können!!


----------



## Cheng (2. November 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Habe die Mail 2mal erhalten 1mal Juchhu und dann noch von Cheng .
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



Zwischen meiner und der anderen PM gibt es einen kleinen aber feinen Unterschied, also bitte Augen auf bevor solche Postings geschrieben werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xxmurax (2. November 2006)

sach ma cheng, wieso sind eigentlich die trikot-pix von deiner homepage nicht auf der ombananischen homepage? 
sind doch sehr ansehnlich...


----------



## Cheng (2. November 2006)

Xxmurax schrieb:


> sach ma cheng, wieso sind eigentlich die trikot-pix von deiner homepage nicht auf der ombananischen homepage?
> sind doch sehr ansehnlich...



Alter "Stöberer", da ist er wieder unser Murat , der weiss wo es was zu schauen gibt. Wenn es erwünscht ist werde ich Bernd die Fotos zu mailen!


----------



## HolyBen (2. November 2006)

Gerne, bin für jede neue Trikotansicht dankbar !


----------



## Cheng (2. November 2006)

Warum werden wir eigentlich über jeden Omba-Forum-Intern-Eintrag per Mail informiert, geht der Spam jetzt da weiter?


----------



## HolyBen (2. November 2006)

Ich kriege keine Mails, checke mal Deine Einstellungen.


----------



## rpo35 (2. November 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Heißt natürlich: Ich kann nur sagen: vorbeikommen vorbeikommen
> 
> Deutsch müsste man können!!


Ich grübel noch, evtl. fahr ich auch nach Einruhr.


----------



## burns68 (2. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich grübel noch, evtl. fahr ich auch nach Einruhr.



Grübel nicht zu viel, dass gibt tiefe Falten!!!!! 

Ich habe noch 3/4 Kasten Powerbar-Weizen zu Hause!!!! Mit und ohne Umdrehung!


Gruß

Olli


----------



## Cheng (2. November 2006)

burns68 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch 3/4 Kasten Powerbar-Weizen zu Hause!!!! Mit und ohne Umdrehung!
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Danke, habe zwar Urlaub, aber heute nicht mehr!


----------



## rpo35 (2. November 2006)

burns68 schrieb:


> Grübel nicht zu viel, dass gibt tiefe Falten!!!!!
> 
> Ich habe noch 3/4 Kasten Powerbar-Weizen zu Hause!!!! Mit und ohne Umdrehung!
> 
> ...


Hast mal gezählt, wie oft hier das Wort "Kölsch" vorkommt ?  Und ich muß auch wieder Nachhause kommen - ob per Bike oder per Auto.
Wie soll denn die Runde verlaufen Cheng ? Vielleicht komme ich wirklich mit dem Rad und klinke mich dann irgendwo wieder aus !?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (2. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Hast mal gezählt, wie oft hier das Wort "Kölsch" vorkommt ?  Und ich muß auch wieder Nachhause kommen - ob per Bike oder per Auto.
> Wie soll denn die Runde verlaufen Cheng ? Vielleicht komme ich wirklich mit dem Rad und klinke mich dann irgendwo wieder aus !?
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



Kölsch, Kölsch,Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch!

Läßt sich auch noch einrichten!!!


----------



## rpo35 (2. November 2006)

burns68 schrieb:


> Kölsch, Kölsch,Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch, Kölsch!
> 
> Läßt sich auch noch einrichten!!!


Nee lass mal, beim biken komm ich schon noch ohne klar


----------



## Cheng (2. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Wie soll denn die Runde verlaufen Cheng ? Vielleicht komme ich wirklich mit dem Rad und klinke mich dann irgendwo wieder aus !?
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



Du kennst uns doch Ralph, bis jetzt steht nur die Uhrzeit fest! Aber über die WBTS geht es als Einstieg sicher!


----------



## rpo35 (2. November 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> ...Aber über die WBTS geht es als Einstieg sicher!


Ok, dann schätz mal ab, wann ihr da seid. So hab ich eine Option mehr.

Guts Nächtle
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (2. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ok, dann schätz mal ab, wann ihr da seid. So hab ich eine Option mehr.
> 
> Guts Nächtle
> Ralph



Sollte etwa gegen 13.39,46Uhr MEZ sein.


----------



## rpo35 (2. November 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Sollte etwa gegen 13.39,46Uhr MEZ sein.


Doofkopp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (3. November 2006)

Hallo
falls jemand lust hat eine Runde zu fahren werde gegen 13Uhr starten, 
einfach Handy - NR.  0160-97721676 anrufen.

Gruß
Kurzer37

kann auch mit PKW anreisen.


----------



## rpo35 (3. November 2006)

Schade, muß noch bis 14:00 Uhr auf die Kids aufpassen und danach geht's mit der Meute ins Spassbad 

@Cheng: Bin morgen gegen 13:40 an der WBTS ! Wer ab Roetgen oder Vennwegen und Vicht mit will bitte hier eintragen und bitte im Roetgen-Fred angeben ab wo sie/er einsteigt.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## RS-Hunter (3. November 2006)

hi,

da ich morgen noch einige Spezialaufgaben zu erledigen habe, weiß ich nicht ob ich es bis zum genannten Termin schaffe. Darum trage ich mich auch erstmal nicht ein. Falls es klappen sollte melde ich mich entsprechend vorher bei Thorsten.

Cu

P.S. was ist denn nun mit heute abend? geht was?


----------



## XCRacer (3. November 2006)

Die ultimative Schlacht steht kurz bevor! 
Ihr Würmer und Wichte! (Du nicht Michael!) 
Ihr werdet leiden!


----------



## Xxmurax (3. November 2006)

Die Schlacht kann beginnen...
Einst sprach ein weiser Omba Drop Devil: "Ich werde Himmel und Erde als Sarg und Hülle haben, Sonne und Mond werden meine Jadesteine sein, Sterne und Sternbilder meine Perlen und Juwelen, und die ganze Schöpfung wird mir das Trauergeleite geben. Was wollt IHR noch hinzufügen?"... har har....


----------



## HolyBen (3. November 2006)

*ludi incipiant​*


----------



## rpo35 (3. November 2006)

Nabend,

evtl. kommt charly245 morgen noch mit (hängt noch auf der Autobahn rum). Falls doch nicht und  falls von hier sonst niemand mit kommt, würde ich mit dem Auto nach Eschweiler kommen. Wann sollte ich dann auf dem Parkplatz an Jülicherstr. ein ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (3. November 2006)

Ca. 12:45Uhr Jülicherstr. 77


----------



## commencal blanc (3. November 2006)

N´abend,

hat jemand am Sonntag Lust auf ne Tour?
Muss morgen arbeiten bis vier  

Dannach lohnt ja fast nicht mehr  

Also, ich werd Sonntag mal ne Runde anpeilen.... 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## rpo35 (3. November 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> N´abend,
> 
> hat jemand am Sonntag Lust auf ne Tour?
> Muss morgen arbeiten bis vier
> ...


Wie pflegte Boris noch gleich zu sagen ? "Sonntags sind zuviele Idioten im Wald"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tail-light (3. November 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> *ludi incipiant​*




@ Trailbastards &  Drop-Devils:


*in hostes vehementer consulimus*

TL Börger Kings


----------



## mcmarki (3. November 2006)

Xxmurax schrieb:


> Die Schlacht kann beginnen...
> Einst sprach ein weiser Omba Drop Devil: "Ich werde Himmel und Erde als Sarg und Hülle haben, Sonne und Mond werden meine Jadesteine sein, Sterne und Sternbilder meine Perlen und Juwelen, und die ganze Schöpfung wird mir das Trauergeleite geben. Was wollt IHR noch hinzufügen?"... har har....



Der ist für Dich:

What do you see when you're in the dark
And the demons come for you....


----------



## PacMan (4. November 2006)

Mensch, was geht denn hier wieder ab?!   
Ob ich morgen mitfahren kann, kann ich erst spontan entscheiden. Wenn ich nicht pünktlich am Treffpunkt (Omerbach) bin, dann... komm ich wahrscheinlich zu spät!  Nee, wartet nicht auf mich. Wenn ich spät dran bin, dann melde ich mich telefonisch!

Übrigens habe ich heute die letzten Dornen von meinem Sturz bei der Oil of Olef Tour (14.10.20006) entfernt!

Hier noch meine Warnung an alle Trailbastards und Drop-Devils, die sich zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen:
_But if you look at the abyss, it will look right back at you_ (The Paper Chase)​


----------



## XCRacer (4. November 2006)

Bei mir wird es ebenfalls 15 min später werden. Ich fahre gleich zum Treff an der Eifelstrasse. Könnt schon mal losfahren, wenn alle zusammen sind. Ich denke mal, ihr fahrt wie so oft Richtung Freibiersenke und dann runter nach Schevenhütte. Komme euch hinterher.


----------



## Happy_User (4. November 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> N´abend,
> 
> hat jemand am Sonntag Lust auf ne Tour?
> Muss morgen arbeiten bis vier
> ...


Moin Patrick,

bin chronischer Frühaufsteher. Bei so einem Wetter wie heute, würde ich  am Sonntag so gegen 9:00 in Hoven starten. Bin dann so 50 min später an der WBTS. Bei Interesse bitte kurze Info.

Grüße

HU


----------



## kurzer37 (4. November 2006)

Hallo,
werde um 13.35 Uhr am Unterstand WBTS sein .Falls sich etwas ändert bitte auf dem Handy anrufen sonst fahre Ich nach Einruhr.

Gibt es nach der Tour Reste PowerBar vernichten oder so,dann fahre Ich mit der Euregiobahn nach Hause. 

Komme dann Heute mit meiner Ritterrüstung  um den Kampf aufzunehmen um Blut und Ehre.(Quasi Zwergenaufstand) 
Gruß
Kurzer37

Tel. 0160-97721676


----------



## Cheng (4. November 2006)

So wie es jetzt aussieht bleibt alles beim alten.

Nach meiner gestrigen Eiweissschock Therapie müssen wir mal sehen wie sich das als Doping auf den heutigen Tag und der zukünftigen Schlacht um die Herrschaft in Ombananien auswirkt. Ich bin auf jeden Fall bereit für den Kampf und alle fairen Register zu ziehen, um diesen zu gewinnen! 

Möge der bessere gewinnen! 

@ManuelAC: zu welchem Treffpunkt kommst Du, es ist nicht dort wo wir uns zur Jubeltour getroffen haben?

PS: Hoffentlich wirkt sich die Ausdehnung des gestrigen Abends bis 2:00Uhr mit köstlichem Zauber-Bräu bei "Äu" -Lersch nicht negativ aus!


----------



## HolyBen (4. November 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Der ist für Dich:
> 
> What do you see when you're in the dark
> And the demons come for you....



I see you, Frank. I see you standing over the grave of another dead president.


----------



## FilledBratze (4. November 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin neu und würde gern heute mitfahren. Habs schon zu eurer Jubeltour versucht, da war ich aber zwei Stunden zu spät. ZU der Zeit habt ihr schon die Trails gerippt.
Ich freu' mich schon. Wetter ist ja auch nicht schlecht.

Ach so, wo geht es denn hin?

Best regards,
Stephan

P.S.: Der Benutzername  ist freilich ein Lacher und ist aus'm Rechtschreibfehler entstanden. Sollte eigentlich ohne t dastehen und ist ein filigranes Lötverfahren bei Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (4. November 2006)

Herzlich willkommen bei den Ombas Bratze.

Nimm beim ersten Mal keine Wertsachen mit und lass Dich nicht im Wald verscharren.  

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Cheng (4. November 2006)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin neu und würde gern heute mitfahren. Habs schon zu eurer Jubeltour versucht, da war ich aber zwei Stunden zu spät. ZU der Zeit habt ihr schon die Trails gerippt.
> Ich freu' mich schon. Wetter ist ja auch nicht schlecht.
> ...


Wir sind immer sehr erfreud wenn sich neue Biker anschliessen 
Es wird wohl eine gute Mischung aus Trails und WAB´s rund um die Wehebachtalsperre werden!

Dann trag Dich mal ein! 

PS:Claudia fährt auch mit, das ist eine gute Gelegenheit der Haloweenweicheier etwas gut zu machen!


----------



## HolyBen (4. November 2006)

Und was ist mit der anderen Dame, die um eine Antwort selten verlegen ist ?

Nur große Klappe oder was ?


----------



## tail-light (4. November 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Und was ist mit der anderen Dame, die um eine Antwort selten verlegen ist ?
> 
> Nur große Klappe oder was ?




Bin in Einruhr - Feindbeobachtung!!!!

TL


----------



## HolyBen (4. November 2006)

Na gut, lass ich noch mal ausnahmsweise gelten.


----------



## Cheng (4. November 2006)

Da sieht man mal wieder den Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Omba-Teams!

Die Trailbastards sind die einzige Manschaft die Geschlossenheit, Teamgeist und Zusammenhalt präsentiert! Weiter so Jungs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (4. November 2006)

Moin,

ich komme definitiv mit Kai zur Talsperre. Marcel kommt auch mit, möchte sich an der Talsperre wieder von uns trennen.

Bis ca. 13:40 also !
Ralph


----------



## HolyBen (4. November 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder den Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Omba-Teams!
> 
> Die Trailbastards sind die einzige Manschaft die Geschlossenheit, Teamgeist und Zusammenhalt präsentiert! Weiter so Jungs!



Den einzig relevanten Unterschied werden wir am Ende des Winterpokals sehen.


----------



## mcmarki (4. November 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder den Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Omba-Teams!
> 
> Die Trailbastards sind die einzige Manschaft die Geschlossenheit, Teamgeist und Zusammenhalt präsentiert! Weiter so Jungs!



und nicht nur heute.... muuaaaahhhaaaa


----------



## PacMan (4. November 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Die Trailbastards sind die einzige Manschaft die Geschlossenheit, Teamgeist und Zusammenhalt präsentiert! Weiter so Jungs!


Wir heben unsere Kraft für den WP auf! Ich komme heute definitiv nicht mit.
Ihr seid ja 'ne ordentliche Gruppe! Viel Spass!
@Thorsten: Erinnere Claudia doch bitte nochmal sanft daran, dass sie sich so langsam hier anmelden müsste!


----------



## kurzer37 (4. November 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Na gut, lass ich noch mal ausnahmsweise gelten.


 

Na wo bleibst Du denn,du angeblich Gipsloser . 
Eintragen,eintragen und dem Team zeigen das man da ist. 

Gruß
Trailkiller


----------



## Cheng (4. November 2006)

PacMan schrieb:


> @Thorsten: Erinnere Claudia doch bitte nochmal sanft daran, dass sie sich so langsam hier anmelden müsste!



Du glaubst doch nicht das ich für Eure Teambildung zuständig bin! Ich bin ein Bastard! 

Georg kommt direkt zur Eifelstr.!

Was ist Olli, auch die Kräfte für die Kings  sparen!


----------



## HolyBen (4. November 2006)

Muss meinem Kapselriss noch ein paar Tage Ruhe gönnen, auch die Bänder sollten wieder zusammen wachsen.


----------



## HolyBen (4. November 2006)

Ist schon jemandem aufgefallen, dass wir einen Moderator weniger haben ?


----------



## burns68 (4. November 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Was ist Olli, auch die Kräfte für die Kings  sparen!



Ich bleibe lieber im Bett, damit ich Energie für den WP tanken kann.

Wünsche euch viel spaß!

Olli


----------



## PacMan (4. November 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Ist schon jemandem aufgefallen, dass wir einen Moderator weniger haben ?


Ja! Denen hier!  
Man könnte jetzt sagen: War ja klar, dass es irgendwann so kommt. (Dass Juchu zum normalen User degradiert wird.) Aber ich enthalte mich mal lieber jedweder Bewertung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (4. November 2006)

Ich schätze eher, er hatte den Kaffee dick und selber "aufgegeben".

No comment


----------



## rpo35 (4. November 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Ich schätze eher, er hatte den Kaffee dick und selber "aufgegeben".
> 
> No comment


Dann hör jetzt auf drin zu rühren


----------



## HolyBen (4. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Dann hör jetzt auf drin zu rühren


----------



## Cheng (4. November 2006)

Wir sind wieder da und die Odysee der Pannen hat ein Ende. Mehr später von unserem Special-Author! 

Muss aber trotzdem die daheimgebliebenden etwas aufziehen, obwohl nur 9 Leute eingetragen waren sind wir ab WBTS mit 14 Bikern unterwegs gewesen!


----------



## HolyBen (4. November 2006)

Zum Glück hast du nicht "die Zurückgebliebenen" geschrieben.  

Bin schon gespannt auf den Bericht.

Bernd

@Clan der Drop-Devils: Bin gerade dabei, eine eigene Teamseite einzurichten. 

Dann können wir uns ohne die Würmer aus den anderen Teams austauschen.


----------



## rpo35 (4. November 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> ...Mehr später von unserem Special-Author! ...


Hier sind meine Bilder. Hat eigentlich noch jemand geknippst ?
Bis auf diese ätzend lange Pause (wie war der Kaffee ?  )in Kleinhau war's eine klasse Tour

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## niki-2 (4. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Hier sind meine Bilder. Hat eigentlich noch jemand geknippst ?
> Bis auf diese ätzend lange Pause (wie war der Kaffee ?  )in Kleinhau war's eine klasse Tour
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



Schöne Bilder Ralph, du wirst unser Haus, und Hofphotograf 

du bekommst gleich per Mail die GPS Daten!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## rpo35 (4. November 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder Ralph...


Einzelne Bilder in hoher Auflösung auf Anfrage gerne per Mail


----------



## mcmarki (4. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> (wie war der Kaffee ?  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (4. November 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:


>


----------



## kurzer37 (4. November 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder Ralph, du wirst unser Haus, und Hofphotograf


 

Hy Ralph,
Du hast deine Aufnahme in die Ombaanalien wirklich verdient.

Habe immer geahnt das deine Bilder erst Recht endlich zum Ausdruck bringen was Ich doch für ein geiler Typ bin .  

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## HolyBen (4. November 2006)

_Hoffmann von Fallersleben_

Ein Männlein steht im Walde ganz still und stumm,
Es hat von lauter Purpur ein Mäntlein um.
Sagt, wer mag das Männlein sein,
Das da steht im Wald allein
Mit dem purpurroten Mäntelein.

Das Männlein steht im Walde auf einem Bein
Und hat auf seinem Haupte schwarz Käpplein klein,
Sagt, wer mag das Männlein sein,
Das da steht im Wald allein
Mit dem kleinen schwarzen Käppelein ?


----------



## kurzer37 (4. November 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> _Hoffmann von Fallersleben_
> 
> ,
> Sagt, wer mag das Männlein sein,
> ...


 


Wird wohl unser Stuntman Berni sein ,der da steht im Wald allein auf seinen Knien mit dem Käppilein.


----------



## HolyBen (4. November 2006)

falsch:

Das Männlein dort auf einem Bein
Mit seinem roten Mäntelein
Und seinem schwarzen Käppelein
Kann nur die Hagebutte sein,


----------



## Xxmurax (4. November 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> @Clan der Drop-Devils: Bin gerade dabei, eine eigene Teamseite einzurichten.
> Dann können wir uns ohne die Würmer aus den anderen Teams austauschen.



sehr gut, dann bleiben wenigstens wir fachleute unter uns anstatt uns mit unqualifizierten kommentaren aufzuhalten....  



rpo35 schrieb:


> Hier sind meine Bilder. Hat eigentlich noch jemand geknippst ?
> Bis auf diese ätzend lange Pause (wie war der Kaffee ?  )in Kleinhau war's eine klasse Tour
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



du ralph, ich bin ein stolzer omba drop devil - kein börger-king, pah  
und murat schreibt man mit einem r  

der special bericht folgt dann hoffentlich morgen, jetzt geh ich erst mal auf ner fete ein paar bierchen trinken und verhalte mich charmant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (4. November 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> _Hoffmann von Fallersleben_
> 
> Ein Männlein steht im Walde ganz still und stumm,
> Es hat von lauter Purpur ein Mäntlein um.
> ...


...ach wie gut dass niemand weiß, dass ich Rumpelheinzchen stiess


----------



## rpo35 (4. November 2006)

Xxmurax schrieb:


> ...du ralph, ich bin ein stolzer omba drop devil - kein börger-king, pah
> und murat schreibt man mit einem r  ..


Wird geändert ! Den Namen hab ich aber so aus einem Posting übernommen


----------



## rpo35 (4. November 2006)

So, schon geändert...übrigens: Ombananien ist der Rechschreibprüfung von Frontpage ein Begriff


----------



## Xxmurax (4. November 2006)

danke ralph  



rpo35 schrieb:


> So, schon geändert...übrigens: Ombananien ist der Rechschreibprüfung von Frontpage ein Begriff


na klar, was hast du denn gedacht? "die anderen" menschen leben in einer fantasiewelt, zum glück sind wir in ombananien realisten geblieben


----------



## RS-Hunter (4. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Hier sind meine Bilder.



Ja, da hat der Ralph wieder mal schicke Bilder gemacht.   Und somit sollte für Claudia auch der Nickname für's Forum feststehen. Find ich gelungen: "Quitscheentchen"   

Ach, der vergessene Name war meiner Meinung nach Karl-Heinz.

Und du hast Recht, Marcel und Dieter blicken immer irgenwie sehr angestrengt in die Kammera.  

@Ben: das mit der "Omba Drop-Devils" Page ist 'ne feine Sache. Ich habe auch noch ein Zückerchen in der Hinterhand, muss aber noch was zaubern.

Cu


----------



## Cheng (4. November 2006)

Vorstellung der Trailbastards im Winterpokal! v.l.n.r.ü.d.m.n.u.

XCRacer, mcmarki, kurzer37, cheng, niki-2​
Hier noch meine Bilder der heutigen Tour!

@all Devils, Kings oder wie sie alle heissen, wir brauchen keine Membersseite oder einen InsiderChat um irgenwelche heimlichen Dienstpläne, Trainingseinheiten oder Verabredungen mit fremden Frauen abzusprechen! Wir kämpfen mit offenem Visier!


----------



## rpo35 (4. November 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> ...Ach, der vergessene Name war meiner Meinung nach Karl-Heinz....


Auch schon geändert ...und die Claudia spricht nie mehr mit mir


----------



## Cheng (4. November 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> @Ben: das mit der "Omba Drop-Devils" Page ist 'ne feine Sache. Ich habe auch noch ein Zückerchen in der Hinterhand, muss aber noch was zaubern.
> 
> Cu



Nur noch mal die Regeln: Was nicht drin steht oder auch nicht zählt ist "Marathonhomepageererstellen", dafür jibbet keine Punkte!


----------



## HolyBen (4. November 2006)

Alternative Sportarten !


----------



## rpo35 (4. November 2006)

Unglaublich, aber ich wurde eben durch "Wetten dass.." inspiriert...
Ben trägt in den Analen von Ombananien u.a. den Titel "King of Crash". fand ich ganz toll, aber was haltet ihr von "Gipsy King" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (5. November 2006)

Nochmal zum mitschreiben bitte: Was tragen wir Ombas nun beim WP ein? Nur Mountainbiken? Nur Radfahren? Nur draussen Radfahren? Was ist mit Treppensteigen? Oder ganz angestrengt nachdenken? (dabei komme ich immer ins Schwitzen - sollte also als Sport gelten)


----------



## Xxmurax (5. November 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Vorstellung der Trailbastards im Winterpokal! v.l.n.r.ü.d.m.n.u.
> 
> XCRacer, mcmarki, kurzer37, cheng, niki-2​
> Hier noch meine Bilder der heutigen Tour!



der link funzt nicht...


----------



## rpo35 (5. November 2006)

Xxmurax schrieb:


> der link funzt nicht...


Bei mir wohl...
Edit: Fete schon vorbei ?


----------



## Xxmurax (5. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Bei mir wohl...
> Edit: Fete schon vorbei ?



jetzt geht der link...
ja fete war nicht so toll *gähn*


----------



## Cheng (5. November 2006)

Xxmurax schrieb:


> der link funzt nicht...



Ohost war gesten abend down, also keinen Zgriff drauf!

Jetzt aber mal schnell aufstehen und an die Tastatur, wir sind schon ganz kribbelig!


----------



## HolyBen (5. November 2006)

PacMan schrieb:


> Nochmal zum mitschreiben bitte: Was tragen wir Ombas nun beim WP ein? Nur Mountainbiken? Nur Radfahren? Nur draussen Radfahren? Was ist mit Treppensteigen? Oder ganz angestrengt nachdenken? (dabei komme ich immer ins Schwitzen - sollte also als Sport gelten)



Eigentlich hatten wir uns auf Outdooraktivitäten geeinigt.

Aufgrund meiner Verletzung möchte ich aber auch gerne Indoorbiken eintragen, bis ich wieder in der Lage bin, Rad zu fahren (keine blöden Kommentare jetzt ! )

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Cheng (5. November 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Eigentlich hatten wir uns auf Outdooraktivitäten geeinigt.
> 
> Aufgrund meiner Verletzung möchte ich aber auch gerne Indoorbiken eintragen, bis ich wieder in der Lage bin, Rad zu fahren (keine blöden Kommentare jetzt ! )
> 
> ...



Ich würde vorschlagen das man beim Indoorbiken die halbe Punktezahl eintragen kann, d. h. 1Std. Rolle gleich 2Punkte. Also nur 30min eintragen! 

Was können wir dafür wenn sich die Drop-Devils selber dezimieren!


----------



## ManuelAC (5. November 2006)

Gestern abend nach der Tour habe ich die Börger-Kings beim unerlaubten Blutdoping erwischt:






Das kann ich aus moralischen Gründen nicht für mich behalten. Ich mußte damit an die Öffentlichkeit!  

Sry, Jungs


----------



## PacMan (5. November 2006)

Mist! Unser Geheimnis wurde gelüftet!
@ Olli, Ina, Armin: Umstellen auf Plan B!

*edit: Mist - ich konnte das Bild noch sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (5. November 2006)

die sollen eintragen was sie wollen - von mir aus treppensteigen, programmieren, nachdenken, gv, etc. - gegen die Trailbastards werden sie verlieren und sich wünschen diese Herausforderung nie angenommen zu haben.


----------



## ManuelAC (5. November 2006)

Nachdem die Börger-Kings nunmehr aufgrund von Doping schon vor Rennbeginn ausgeschieden sind  
hier eine ganz legale Trainingsform für die übrig gebliebenen Teams:

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/2006/11/glutes-made-for-walking.html

Auf Wunsch vermittle ich gerne einen entsprechenden Trainer!


----------



## Cheng (5. November 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:


> die sollen eintragen was sie wollen - von mir aus treppensteigen, programmieren, nachdenken, gv, etc. - gegen die Trailbastards werden sie verlieren und sich wünschen diese Herausforderung nie angenommen zu haben.



Ich glaube in Bernd seinem Alter bringt das nix mehr


----------



## PacMan (5. November 2006)

Hier nochmal das Bild, dass Manuell eben gepostet hat:


----------



## kurzer37 (5. November 2006)

ManuelAC schrieb:


> Nachdem die Börger-Kings nunmehr aufgrund von Doping schon vor Rennbeginn ausgeschieden sind
> hier eine ganz legale Trainingsform für die übrig gebliebenen Teams:
> 
> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/2006/11/glutes-made-for-walking.html
> ...


 

Hy Sebastian
du hast dich schnell an unserem Niveau angepasst. 

gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Xxmurax (5. November 2006)

ManuelAC schrieb:


> Nachdem die Börger-Kings nunmehr aufgrund von Doping schon vor Rennbeginn ausgeschieden sind
> hier eine ganz legale Trainingsform für die übrig gebliebenen Teams:
> 
> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/2006/11/glutes-made-for-walking.html
> ...



verdammt, hintern zum nüsseknacken  zugucken ist übrigens gesund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (5. November 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hy Sebastian
> du hast dich schnell an unserem Niveau angepasst.
> 
> gruß
> Kurzer37


Was für ein Niveau ?


----------



## Xxmurax (5. November 2006)

sehr geehrter herr cheng,
sie haben eine email erhalten...


----------



## Cheng (5. November 2006)

Xxmurax schrieb:


> sehr geehrter herr cheng,
> sie haben eine email erhalten...



Und Sie eine PM!


----------



## ManuelAC (5. November 2006)

Eine Kopie habe ich übrigens an "Wetten dass..." geschickt. Wers gestern geguckt hat weiß was ich meine  

Das mit dem Niveau war übrigens kein Problem. Nachdem was ich die letzten Tage vor dem Compi gelacht habe...


----------



## Xxmurax (5. November 2006)

... also nun noch zum Abschluss das kürzeste Märchen aller Zeiten:

Es war einmal ein stattlicher Prinz, der die wunderschöne Prinzessin fragte: "Willst Du mich heiraten?" Und sie antwortete: "NEIN!!!!"
Und der Prinz lebte viele Jahre lang glücklich und hing jeden Tag mit seinen Freunden herum und trank viel Bier und betrank sich so oft er wollte, spielte Fussball, fuhr Mountainbike, ließ seine Klamotten überall rumliegen, hatte Sex mit Dirnen und Nachbarinnen und Freundinnen und furzte nach Herzenslust und sang und rülpste und kratzte sich ausgiebig am Sack...


----------



## HolyBen (5. November 2006)

Wieso Märchen ?

Bis auf die Dirnen Deine Lebensgeschichte.


----------



## Xxmurax (5. November 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Wieso Märchen ?
> 
> Bis auf die Dirnen Deine Lebensgeschichte.



  Mist, der Täuschungsversuch mit den Dirnen hat nicht geklappt.


----------



## niki-2 (5. November 2006)

So meine Herrn was sie hier sehen ist das Doping der Trailbastards und nicht so ein Fastfootzeug der Börger-Kings!!!

Gruß 

Dieter


----------



## PacMan (5. November 2006)

Verdammt, jetzt hab ich Hunger bekommen!
Die B*u*rger sind ja nur dazu da, den Magen auf Betriebstemperatur zu bringen! Und die B*ö*rger dienen der Kühlung, um Überhitzung zu vermeiden!


----------



## Cheng (5. November 2006)

Hier endlich der Bericht der gestrigen "Odysee der Pannen" geschrieben von xxmurax!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (5. November 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Hier endlich der Bericht der gestrigen "Odysee der Pannen" geschrieben von xxmurax!


...feiner Bericht


----------



## talybont (5. November 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> So meine Herrn was sie hier sehen ist das Doping der Trailbastards und nicht so ein Fastfootzeug der Börger-Kings!!!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dieter



davon wird doch keiner satt!!!!!!!


----------



## rpo35 (5. November 2006)

talybont schrieb:


> davon wird doch keiner satt!!!!!!!


Stimmt ! Guck dir den Hungerhaken doch an


----------



## kurzer37 (5. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Stimmt ! Guck dir den Hungerhaken doch an


 


Ihr sollt lernen mit wenig auszukommen , den dann wird man zum Sieger und nur dann.

Jungs macht Euch nichts draus , wir werden mit dem wenigen Essen schon fertig aber Ich darf aufgrund meiner Größe zuerst essen. 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## HolyBen (5. November 2006)

Die Alphatiere zuerst, die Kleinen zuletzt.


----------



## commencal blanc (5. November 2006)

sehr hübsches video auf der vorherigen Seite  

Ist genau das, was ich gestern bei wetten das vermisst hatte -
sehr gelungene Umsetzung


----------



## kurzer37 (5. November 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Die Alphatiere zuerst, die Kleinen zuletzt.


 
Da du ja Gestern wieder Verletzungsbedingt  ausgefallen bist ,hast du ja nicht mitbekommen das, die kleinen zuerst des Bildes wegen .

Du sollst auch nicht so viel schreiben , schone lieber deine Hände damit du in den  WP vernünftig einsteigen kannst und draußen fahren kannst.


----------



## Cheng (5. November 2006)

@MausD: Ludi incipiant aber sonst gehts Dir gut?


----------



## XCRacer (5. November 2006)

Ist das dein Ernst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (5. November 2006)

*I love it.*​


----------



## rpo35 (5. November 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ist das dein Ernst?


...Ich wußte es ! Der Pokal macht krank...


----------



## Cheng (5. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ...Ich wußte es ! Der Pokal macht krank...



Was ist denn mir den anderen Drop-Devils, kneifen wohl!

Ich glaube ich schreibe denen mal ne PM, damit sie drauf kommen!


----------



## HolyBen (5. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ...Ich wußte es ! Der Pokal macht krank...



Es ist wie die Suche nach dem heiligen Gral....

Der Verstand wird ausgeschaltet.


----------



## rpo35 (5. November 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Es ist wie die Suche nach dem heiligen Gral....
> 
> Der Verstand wird ausgeschaltet.


Und ich dachte immer das Hirn wird nur in Verbindung mit Frauen deaktiviert...


----------



## MausD (5. November 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ist das dein Ernst?


Bei sowas macht man keine Scherze.
Getreu dem Motto: Schreibt weniger Scheiß, fahrt mehr Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (5. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer das Hirn wird nur in Verbindung mit Frauen deaktiviert...



....und durch das was Du auf Deinem Profilbild abgebildet hast!


----------



## XCRacer (5. November 2006)

So soll es denn sein. Der Gral wird ausgegraben!


----------



## rpo35 (5. November 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> ....und durch das was Du auf Deinem Profilbild abgebildet hast!


...macht ein paar Fotos ihr Bekloppten


----------



## Cheng (5. November 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> So soll es denn sein. Der Gral wird ausgegraben!



Braucht ihr noch nen dritten Mann?


----------



## XCRacer (5. November 2006)

Den alten Schriftrollen ist zu entnehmen, dass der Gral am der verwunschenen Kappelle bei Lohnania am großen Loch vergraben ist. Der Unvermeidbare und Unwiederrufliche wird geschehen! Lasst uns ihn ausgraben! Lasst es uns tuen, denn es ist unsere Bestimmung!


----------



## RS-Hunter (5. November 2006)




----------



## PacMan (5. November 2006)

Ich starte den Pokal am Dienstag mit 'ner kleinen FeierAbendTour.
Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## rpo35 (5. November 2006)

btw...nur ganz kurz...bin übrigens heute morgen nach einer relativ kurzen Nacht wach geworden, hab dann kurz mit der Familie gefrühstückt und dann sind wir kurz entschloßen mal kurz zum Shoppen nach Aachen - war ja verkaufsoffener Sonntach...mal kurz bei C&A, Deichmann, Saturn und hastenich gesehen vorbei und wenn treff ich da gleich 2 mal ? Den Kurzen natürlich  1x kurz bei C&A noch mal kurz in der Shoppingmeile beim Würstchenessen.

War also insgesamt ein kurzer Tag - ich geh jetzt pennen 

Kurze Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (5. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> btw...nur ganz kurz...bin übrigens heute morgen nach einer relativ kurzen Nacht wach geworden, hab dann kurz mit der Familie gefrühstückt und dann sind wir kurz entschloßen mal kurz zum Shoppen nach Aachen - war ja verkaufsoffener Sonntach...mal kurz bei C&A, Deichmann, Saturn und hastenich gesehen vorbei und wenn treff ich da gleich 2 mal ? Den Kurzen natürlich  1x kurz bei C&A noch mal kurz in der Shoppingmeile beim Würstchenessen.
> 
> War also insgesamt ein kurzer Tag - ich geh jetzt pennen
> 
> ...



Ist Tagebuch schreiben nicht was für Mädchen?


----------



## rpo35 (5. November 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Ist Tagebuch schreiben nicht was für Mädchen?


Egal, das war's mir wert  und jetzt schwing dich auf's Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (6. November 2006)

Die Schlacht ist eröffnet. MausD und XCRacer haben es gewagt, um Mitternacht die Schwerter zu erheben um den Gott des Winters die Stirn zu bieten. Die Erde wird vom Blut der gefallenen Krieger getränkt sein. Es kann am Ende nur einen geben, der den heiligen Gral in seinen Händen hällt!

Tour heute (0:01 - 2:05Uhr): Dürwiß - Kappelle Lohn - Fronhoven - Weiler Hausen - Niedermerz - Langweiler - Dürwiß
24km - 1:04h - 65hm 

Bilder: http://xcracer.xc.ohost.de/xcr_ohost/061106-midnightride/

Btw: Alles gute zum Geburtstag, Georg!


----------



## MausD (6. November 2006)

Dies ist das Ergebniss des Starts in den WP 2006-2007  
Kurzbericht kommt gleich noch vom XCR.


----------



## XCRacer (6. November 2006)

Soll mal einer sagen, _wir_ sind bekloppt


----------



## RS-Hunter (6. November 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Tour heute (0:01 - 2:05Uhr): ... 24km - 1:04h - 65hm



Und die restliche Stunde habt ihr schön zusammengekuschelt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  am Kappelchen den Baggern beim baggern zugesehen ?   Oder habt ihr den WP-Start gebührend gefeiert?  

@René: Danke!


----------



## mcmarki (6. November 2006)

Guten morgen Georg,

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag  

Marcel und René  

Gruß
Markus


----------



## rpo35 (6. November 2006)

...Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag Georg   

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Xxmurax (6. November 2006)

ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG OH CAPITAN MI CAPITAN!!  

@marcel: reife leistung, eines drop devils würdig... ach ja, rene, auch gut, aber auf die idee musste ja erst ein drop devil kommen


----------



## cyberp (6. November 2006)

Georg


----------



## HolyBen (6. November 2006)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag natürlich auch von mir.

Und noch n Gedicht:

O Captain! my Captain! our fearful trip is done,
The ship has weather'd every rack, *the prize we sought is won*,
The port is near, the bells I hear, the people all exulting,
While follow eyes the steady keel, the vessel grim and daring


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (6. November 2006)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag Georg   

Grüße
Kurzer37


----------



## burns68 (6. November 2006)

Lieber Georg,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!!

   

Olli


----------



## Xxmurax (6. November 2006)

verdammt, wo kriegt man diese geburstags-smileys her ...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. November 2006)

Auch vom Abraumhaldenfahrer alles Gute zum Geburtstag   

VG

Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (6. November 2006)

Auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag. 

Bekommst Dudafür Sonderpunkte im WP?

Grüße

 HU


----------



## IGGY (6. November 2006)

Alles Gute auch von mir!








Wann kann ich zum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (6. November 2006)

*Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Georg!!!*


----------



## GeJott (6. November 2006)

Glückwunsch auch aus Mausbach !

Gerd


----------



## niki-2 (6. November 2006)

Hallo Georg!!!
 
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag !!!! 

Vielen Dank für die Einladung, komme gerne. Bis nachher!!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## kurzer37 (6. November 2006)

Hallo Jungs,
bin wieder zu Hause und frisch warm geduscht. Die Tour war sehr anstrengend aber was tut man nicht alles für Punkte und sein Team .
Am Ende hatte ich dann einen Krampf im Oberschenkel von der Kälte aber wir Bastards beißen uns durch .Der Wind ging ganz ordentlich im Kalltal und am Jägerhaus.Aber das Team wird es mir Danken  weil Ich ja bewußt als Bremser ins Team geholt wurde , sonst würden XC-Racer und McMarki ja zu schnell fahren und da gibt es keine Punkte für.

So muß jetzt ein bißchen Augenpflege betreiben ,habe Nachtschicht und werde mit dem Rad anreisen. 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## HolyBen (6. November 2006)

Die Spiele haben also begonnen.

Drop-Devils bitte auf unserer Teamseite anmelden, damit wir unsere Strategie besprechen können.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## XCRacer (6. November 2006)

*Yes, Yes, Yes !!!*


----------



## mcmarki (6. November 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> *Yes, Yes, Yes !!!*



IN YOUR FACE - DROP DEVILS & BÖRGER KINGS


----------



## XCRacer (6. November 2006)

*Go baby, go baby, GOOO !!!*


----------



## HolyBen (6. November 2006)

Hier bleibt mir nur ein Filmzitat:

Setz Dich, nimm dir 'n Keks, mach es Dir schön bequem ... Du Arsch!


----------



## Happy_User (6. November 2006)

N'Abend zusammen,

da ich nichts mehr von den Teamplätzen gehört habe, ziehe ich einmal meine Kandidatur zurück.

Grüße

 HU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xxmurax (6. November 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:


> IN YOUR FACE - DROP DEVILS & BÖRGER KINGS



gähn!


----------



## commencal blanc (6. November 2006)

@ Georg
  auch von mir....


@winterpokalextremisten  

Ihr habt sie doch nicht mehr alle


----------



## kurzer37 (6. November 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Hier bleibt mir nur ein Filmzitat:
> 
> Setz Dich, nimm dir 'n Keks, mach es Dir schön bequem ... Du Arsch!


 

Mit Film kennst du dich ja aus , wußte garnicht das du bei et Gina zu Hause bist.
Da sagt die doch Gestern :,,darf ich vorstellen , bei mir wohnt Bernd,Bernd das Brot " und ich muß sagen es stimmt die Ähnlichkeit ist verblüfend.


Eure Teamstrategie sollte lauten fahren wir hinterher oder lassen wir es ganz sein.

Man sieht Einigkeit macht stark und verleiht Punkte.
Wie man sieht bist du ja auch Aktiv , warst wohl beim Wunderheiler  du Blender und hier einen auf Mitleid heucheln. 


Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## HolyBen (6. November 2006)

Ich habe mich auf mein rad geschwungen, weil ich mir die kommentare von euch zum ergometer fahren ersparen wollte.

jetzt suche ich nochmal mein rücklicht, damit ich gleich punkte sammeln kann.


----------



## MausD (6. November 2006)

Also ich find die Leistung der Trail-Bastards gebührt Respekt  

Und zu guter Letzt auch von mir ein Happy-Burzeltag @Georg.

Nacht und bis Freitag...MausD


----------



## burns68 (6. November 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auf mein rad geschwungen, weil ich mir die kommentare von euch zum ergometer fahren ersparen wollte.
> 
> jetzt suche ich nochmal mein rücklicht, damit ich gleich punkte sammeln kann.



Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## PacMan (6. November 2006)

Happy_User schrieb:


> N'Abend zusammen,
> 
> da ich nichts mehr von den Teamplätzen gehört habe, ziehe ich einmal meine Kandidatur zurück.


Ja, sorry, dass das so lange gedauert hat! Aber Claudia ist jetzt definitiv bei uns dabei!

@Trailbastards: Habt ihr eigentlich nix zu tun?!?  Aber was solls. Den Vorsprung holen wir locker wieder auf! Spätestens wenn Claudia in den Weihnachtsferien zu 'ner kleinen Weltumrundung aufbricht, wird euch das Lachen vergehen!


----------



## niki-2 (6. November 2006)

Nabend Leute,

wer Lust und Laune hat: Mittwoch morgen Punktetour für den WP

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3561

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## RS-Hunter (7. November 2006)

Hallo liebe MTB-Freunde,

vielen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





lichen Dank für die Glückwünsche. Ich denke bei einer der nächsten Touren werden wir den Abschluss in der "Schraubergarage" machen und dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MausD (7. November 2006)

@McMarki
Aber es ist einsam an der Spitze....


----------



## kurzer37 (7. November 2006)

@Thorsten
wo sind die Bilder von gestern geblieben?

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (7. November 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> @Thorsten
> wo sind die Bilder von gestern geblieben?


Jo, und ein kleiner Bericht für unsere "Freunde" wäre auch nicht schlecht. Schließlich haben wir ja noch die Pizzeria in Mausbach infiltriert.


----------



## HolyBen (7. November 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Jo, und ein kleiner Bericht für unsere "Freunde" wäre auch nicht schlecht.



Ihr habt keine Freunde !


----------



## kurzer37 (7. November 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Jo, und ein kleiner Bericht für unsere "Freunde" wäre auch nicht schlecht. Schließlich haben wir ja noch die Pizzeria in Mausbach infiltriert.


 

Und dank einer geschlossenen Teamleistung eine Führung in der Gesamtwertung herausgefahren.


----------



## XCRacer (7. November 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Ihr habt keine Freunde !


Wie süß! 26 schnuckelige Punkte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (7. November 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wie süß! 26 schnuckelige Punkte



Wartet nur morgen greife ich an und wir werden meilenweit in Führung liegen!! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## mcmarki (7. November 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wie süß! 26 schnuckelige Punkte



26 Punkte ist doch super - ach Moment..., Du meinst das ganze Team....


----------



## PacMan (7. November 2006)

Nachdem wir den anderen Teams etwas Vorsprung gelassen hatten, sollte heute der erste Rundum-Schlag der Börger-Kings stattfinden!
Doch dem Spion des Börger-King Clans kam zu Ohren, dass der (normalerweise gutmütige) XCRacer von bösen Mächten verführt worden war, und den Börger-Kings auf ihrer Reise eine Falle stellen wollte! Daher zog die Assassine tail-light aus, um XCRacer abzulenken. Zusätzlich meditierte talybont von seinem Tempel in Mannheim, um seine Clan-Mitglieder aus der Ferne vor bösen Mächten zu bewahren.
Und so konnten die drei Heroen Claudia ("Rennmaus"), burns68 und PacMan ungestört ihre Reise antreten. Im Lichtkegel ihrer Scheinkerzen zog zunächst der Eschweiler Stadtwald vorüber, später die Burg zu Stolberg und der Berg des Hammers (wo einst Thor zuviel des süßen Weins gekostet hatte und sein wichtiges Utensil vergaß). Am Kieswerg vorbei führte der Weg durch Büsbach und hinab zur Brander Wald / Münsterbusch. Hier auf dem engen, dunklen Weg am Rande des Baches wäre die perfekte Stelle, um den Reisenden aufzulauern. Doch sie blieben unbehelligt. Offenbar hatten tail-light und talybont beste Arbeit geleistet!  
Entspannt gönnten sich die Börger-Kings noch die Fahrt durch den Würselener Wald bis zur Glücksburg (Raststätte Aachener Land), bevor sie wieder zu Haus und Hof zurückkehrten.


----------



## burns68 (7. November 2006)

Hinzufügend möchte ich nur betonen, Pacman es sich nicht nehmen lassen unser Quitscheentchen ein kleines Stück nach Hause zu begleiten. Ein wahrer Gentleman!  

*Wir passen halt auf unsere Frauen auf!*







War eine schöne, pannenfreie Tour.

Olli


----------



## rpo35 (7. November 2006)

burns68 schrieb:


> ...unser Quitscheentchen...


Sagt jetzt nicht, dass das jetzt ihr Nick ist !?


----------



## burns68 (7. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Sagt jetzt nicht, dass das jetzt ihr Nick ist !?



Quitscheentchen oder Rennmaus, wir sind uns da noch nicht sicher!


----------



## rpo35 (7. November 2006)

burns68 schrieb:


> Quitscheentchen oder Rennmaus, wir sind uns da noch nicht sicher!


Ich würd' einfach Quitschie draus machen


----------



## burns68 (7. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich würd' einfach Quitschie draus machen



Quitschie o. Quitscheentchen finde ich eigentlich auch besser.


----------



## Cheng (8. November 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> @Thorsten
> wo sind die Bilder von gestern geblieben?
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



Hier ein paar Fotos vom Omba-Trailbastard-Opening!

Es war eine sehr schöne Tour zum abchecken der Gebietsstrucktur des zukunftigen Trailbastard-Reich!

Spuren hinterliessen wir dabei an der WBTS-Thönbachtrail-Gey-Pfarrer-Stoffels-Pfad-Untermaubach-Üdingen-Obermaubach-
Kalltal-Kalltalsperre-Jägerhaus-Kartoffelbaum-Pizzeria-Mausbach-Donnerberg-Stadtwald-Eschweiler!

Ein perfekter Einstieg!


----------



## Xxmurax (8. November 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Fotos vom Omba-Trailbastard-Opening!
> 
> Es war eine sehr schöne Tour zum abchecken der Gebietsstrucktur des zukunftigen Trailbastard-Reich!
> 
> ...



trailbastards-reich?! seid ihr auch gefahren oder habt ihr nur sightseeing gemacht...?   so macht ihr also eure punkte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (8. November 2006)

Xxmurax schrieb:


> trailbastards-reich?! seid ihr auch gefahren oder habt ihr nur sightseeing gemacht...?  so macht ihr also eure punkte!


Von dem, der bei den Bikes blieb und an den Vorderrädern gedreht hat, gibts natürlich keine Fotos


----------



## tail-light (8. November 2006)

PacMan schrieb:


> Doch sie blieben unbehelligt. Offenbar hatten tail-light und talybont beste Arbeit geleistet!



... doch leider hielt der magische Zauber nur für 3 Stunden!!! Die Punkte hat er trotzdem eingetragen. Habe es leider versäumt ihn mit dem "Vergessen-Spruch" zu belegen.

Sorry


----------



## XCRacer (8. November 2006)

Neues Profilbild? Wie passend


----------



## rpo35 (8. November 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Neues Profilbild? Wie passend


Meinst du mich oder sie ?


----------



## burns68 (8. November 2006)

tail-light schrieb:


> ... Habe es leider versäumt ihn mit dem "Vergessen-Spruch" zu belegen.



Merlin's Tochter!?


----------



## XCRacer (8. November 2006)

tail-light schrieb:


> ... Habe es leider versäumt ihn mit dem "Vergessen-Spruch" zu belegen.


Hast wohl den falschen Zauberspruch aufgesagt. Ich habe jetzt Schnupfen, Du Luder! Wolltest nur mit mir fahren, um mich zu verhexen! 

Freunde! Das schreit nach Rache!

Lasst die Wurzeln Ombananiens aus der Erde ragen und sie nach der Hexenschwester greifen!


----------



## kurzer37 (8. November 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hast wohl den falschen Zauberspruch aufgesagt. Ich habe jetzt Schnupfen, Du Luder! Wolltest nur mit mir fahren, um mich zu verhexen!
> 
> Freunde! Das schreit nach Rache!
> 
> Lasst die Wurzeln Ombananiens aus der Erde ragen und sie nach der Hexenschwester greifen!


 

Das Luder hat ihr Hunde in den Wald gehetzt um mich vom Rad zu werfen,aber ich konnte die Möppe  trotz einbrechender Dunkelheit in die Flucht schlagen. 

Und das obwohl Ich so klein bin,dachten wohl Ich wäre ein Kampfhund .


----------



## XCRacer (8. November 2006)

Bist du _kein_ Kampfhund?


----------



## talybont (8. November 2006)

Irgenwie glaube ich, dass ihr hier alle auf Drogen seit  
Habe heute zur Feier des Tages, beim CT ist nix rausgekommen, mein neues Highway One Gassi geführt. 259 verträumte Minuten bei herrlichstem Wetter. Klasse  
Werde nun ein paar Tage Radabstinenz einlegen, sonst gibts Ärger mit der besseren Hälfte  

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (8. November 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Bist du _kein_ Kampfhund?


 

Jo aber ein kleiner Schäferhund sagt mein belgischer Kollege und deswegen fahren wir auch zum Sieg
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,trotz aller Schikanen.


----------



## kurzer37 (8. November 2006)

talybont schrieb:


> Irgenwie glaube ich, dass ihr hier alle auf Drogen seit
> 
> mfg


 

Du nicht  ,was machst du denn hier?


----------



## MausD (8. November 2006)

Ich kann wohl auch froh sein, das ich zur Zeit genügend Abstand vor den Wirren der Anhänger dieses Fred's habe. Nachher ist das noch ansteckend... 
MausD Fern der Heimat

P.S. War mal wieder ein geiler 12 Stunden Tag heute.....und da war leider nix mit Punkten für den WP dabei


----------



## HolyBen (9. November 2006)

Ich liebe den Winterpokal.

Da hat der Tag also doch mehr als 24 Std.


----------



## niki-2 (9. November 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Ich liebe den Winterpokal.
> 
> Da hat der Tag also doch mehr als 24 Std.



Dem Typen kann man aber keine Absicht unterstellen, der hat sich einfach vertippt! Aber normalerweise müsste die Datenbank beim Winterpokal einen Fehler melden!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## mcmarki (9. November 2006)

ne ne - das ist bestimmt ein kumpel der devils!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (9. November 2006)

Wollte mal anfragen, wie es denn mit der Samstagstour aussieht. Wetter soll ja nicht so prickelnd werden 

Ich könnte Samstag ab 13Uhr. Da ja Saisoneröffnung und Stadtfest ist, kann man ja nach der Tour einen Warmgetränkestand in Eschweiler anfahren.

Freitagabend muß ich zur Arbeit. Falls ihr eine NR macht, würde ich ev. mit euch starten und mich unterwegs ausklinken.

Gruß René


----------



## HolyBen (9. November 2006)

Biken geht nicht - der Rest wäre für mich OK.


----------



## kurzer37 (9. November 2006)

Hallo

habe Montag und Dienstag frei , werde dann eine Rund fahren 4-5 Std. bitte melden falls jemand Lust hat.Montag einen NR. falls das Wetter mitspielt wäre auch o.k . Am Wochenende fahre Ich so wie das Wetter mitmacht,habe ja Nachtschicht.


Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## PacMan (9. November 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ... Wetter soll ja nicht so prickelnd werden


Macht doch nix! Ich bin dabei!


----------



## rpo35 (9. November 2006)

PacMan schrieb:


> Macht doch nix! Ich bin dabei!


Hast du jetzt auch schon 'ne Gehirnwäsche bekommen ?


----------



## Cheng (9. November 2006)

Noch zwei Termine für´s WE!

1. Termin

2. Termin


----------



## FilledBratze (10. November 2006)

Hallo,
der Schnupfenfluch scheint echt weitreichend zu sein. Trinke auch schon fleißig Tee mit Zitrone, dafür geht es dem Bike aber unheimlich gut. Hat ein neues Federbein und neue Reifen spendiert bekommen. 
Auf den Startschuss zum exzessiven Reifenwechseln müsst ihr diesen Samstag also leider verzichten
Bin auch dabei, wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt - respektive leichter Erkältung


----------



## XCRacer (10. November 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> 1. Termin


Eine Fräääge zum Termin 1: Wird es sich um eine Asfalttour handeln oder ist es möglich, das wir dreckige Stollen bekommen?

Hochachtungsvoll grüüüüßt, XCR


----------



## Cheng (10. November 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Eine Fräääge zum Termin 1: Wird es sich um eine Asfalttour handeln oder ist es möglich, das wir dreckige Stollen bekommen?
> 
> Hochachtungsvoll grüüüüßt, XCR



Hatte eigentlich vor mit den Slicks zu fahren, ich denke ist auch in Deinem Sinne!


----------



## XCRacer (10. November 2006)

Aufruf an alle Trailbastards !!!

Wir sind zwischenzeitlich auf Platz 6 der Teamwertung gerutscht! DAS IST NICHT HINNEHMBAR! 

Lasst über das Wochenende die Kurbeln glühen! Es kommt auf jeden Mann an! Wir sind das Omba-PREMIUM-Team!

Immerhin sind die Würger-Kings NUR auf Platz 54  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  und die Depp-Devils auf 123  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Dennoch respekt vor dem Oberdropper HolyBen! Er hat trotz Verletzung mehr Punkte als alle seiner Teammember zusammen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (10. November 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Aufruf an alle Trailbastards.... ....Es kommt auf jeden Mann an! Wir sind das Omba-PREMIUM-Team!



Jaja ........


----------



## mcmarki (10. November 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Lasst über das Wochenende die Kurbeln glühen! Es kommt auf jeden Mann an! Wir sind das Omba-PREMIUM-Team!



Aye Aye ! So soll es sein - Dropsi Drops Doofis to Hell und Börger Würger in die Frittebud´!


----------



## niki-2 (10. November 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Aufruf an alle Trailbastards !!!
> 
> Wir sind zwischenzeitlich auf Platz 6 der Teamwertung gerutscht! DAS IST NICHT HINNEHMBAR!
> 
> ...





Jawohl habe gerade noch eine Einheit eingetragen!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## IGGY (10. November 2006)

Hallo
Fährt am Sonntag Morgen jemand?


----------



## Cheng (11. November 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Hallo
> Fährt am Sonntag Morgen jemand?



Hy Iggy,

bei uns geht am Sonntag eher wenig, aber frag doch mal die Omba Börger Kings.
Die Spatzen zwitchern vom Dach das da wohl Sonntag was gehen soll!


----------



## burns68 (11. November 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Hy Iggy,
> 
> bei uns geht am Sonntag eher wenig, aber frag doch mal die Omba Börger Kings.
> Die Spatzen zwitchern vom Dach das da wohl Sonntag was gehen soll!



Was Du alles weißt!?!

Olli
Börger Kings


----------



## Cheng (11. November 2006)

burns68 schrieb:


> Was Du alles weißt!?!
> 
> Olli
> Börger Kings



Braucht einer das Passwort für den internen Bereich der Drop-Devils?


----------



## Cheng (11. November 2006)

An alle nicht Drop Devils!

Ein sogennanter "Superadmin" hat die Anmeldesignatur im Chat geändert, ich gehe davon aus das das was dort steht nicht unbegingt im Sinne des jenigen ist, also bitte drauf achten und ggf. ändern! 

PS: Ich werde niemals ein Drop Devil sein, werden oder auch jemals wollen!


----------



## niki-2 (11. November 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3586

Guten Morgen,

wollt ihr heute wirklich fahren bei dem Sauwetter?

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (11. November 2006)

Chat!


----------



## Cheng (11. November 2006)

Der Termin für heute wird vorerst gelöscht!


----------



## PacMan (11. November 2006)

Termin für morgen: Klick


----------



## commencal blanc (11. November 2006)

wie was? gelöscht? ich bin extra früh aufgestanden ;-(


----------



## MausD (11. November 2006)

Ihr seit wohl alle Schön-Wetter-Fahrer Ihr Luschen!!!.
Hier der Termin für alle, die WIRKLICHE  WP-Punkte sammeln wollen.
MausD


----------



## commencal blanc (11. November 2006)

War doch ne nette Tour bei super Wetter  

Kein Tröpfchen Regen - und ein paar Punkte gesammelt!

Schönen Samstag noch - spring doch mal unter die Dusche -
hab auchs Rad geputzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (11. November 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Aufruf an alle Trailbastards !!!
> 
> 
> Lasst über das Wochenende die Kurbeln glühen! Es kommt auf jeden Mann an! Wir sind das Omba-PREMIUM-Team!
> ...


 

Hy Rene,
da bin Ich ja froh das du ja alle Mann aufgerufen hast , d.h. Zwerge  ausgenommen , brauche Ich mir ja für das Wochenende keine sorgen machen. 

Mit der Teamwertung sehe Ich das nicht so eng ,Hauptsache wir sind vor den Bürgers
	

 and Würgers
	

 Devils und das schaffen Wir locker
	

.


So habe von Montag bis hoffentlich Donnerstag Frei falls jemand lust und Zeit hat melden.Gerne auch ein NR. Also ihr Bastards meldet euch.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## PacMan (11. November 2006)

Bei dem heutigen Schmuddelwetter waren nur die härtesten der harten Mountainbiker unterwegs! Und ich.
Patrick, Olli, Marcel und meine Wenigkeit fuhren über schlammige Stadtwald-Trails, durchquerten reissende Bäche, kämpften sich durch die sumpfige Donnerberger Heide, erklommen den Donnerberg und bereisten den Napoleonsweg. Im Pfützenslalom ging es weiter durch Scherpenseel zum Bovenberger Wald bis Hücheln. Dort trennte sich Patrick und machte sich auf den Heimweg. Olli und ich brachten noch Marcel nach Hause und fuhren anschliessend über verbotene Wege zu Olli.
Um die drei Stunden voll zu machen, fuhr ich noch ein wenig durch den Stadtwald und durch Hastenrath. Ist euch schon mal aufgefallen, wie weit man fahren muss, um eine viertel Stunde rumzukriegen!?! 

Mein Rad hat heute nur eine kleine Dusche bekommen, denn morgen bleibt es ja auch nicht sauber!


----------



## Cheng (11. November 2006)

Bie mir ging es heute über die Strasse. Los gings in Eschweiler über Langerwehe,bis Derichsweiler, hoch zum Rennweg, Kleinhau, Jägerhaus, Zweifall, Vicht, Mausbach, Gressenich, am Omerbach zurück! Kein Tropfen Regen aber sehr starker Wind oben am Jägerhaus. Schön locker gefahren wie es der WP verlangt, 64km und ca. 600Hm. Damit habe ich das Teamranking wieder gerade gerückt!


----------



## PacMan (12. November 2006)

Na das Wetter ist doch heute gar nicht mal soooo schlecht! Bis gleich!
PS: Olli, kommst du zum Parkplatz am Jägerspfad?


----------



## burns68 (12. November 2006)

PacMan schrieb:


> Na das Wetter ist doch heute gar nicht mal soooo schlecht! Bis gleich!
> PS: Olli, kommst du zum Parkplatz am Jägerspfad?



Ja


----------



## FilledBratze (12. November 2006)

Hallo,
habe euch leider gestern verpasst und habe mich dann alleine Richtung Großhau aufgemacht, in der Hoffnung, dass ihr wieder dieselbe Strecke fahrt.
Das Wetter war echt passabel und ich bin da noch ein paar Trails abgesurft und über LAufenburg nach HAuse gefahren.

Wo fahrt ihr denn heute hin? UNd um welche Uhrzeit? Hab mich heute nämlich mit einem Freund verabredet (11Uhr). Vielleicht können wir uns ja anschließen,
wenn ihr Lust dazu habt.

Best regards,
Stephan


----------



## burns68 (12. November 2006)

Hi, wir wissen noch nicht wohin!

Kannst ja um 11:00 am Hauptbahnhof sein, oder 11:10 am Parkplatz Jägerspfad!

Gruß
Olli


----------



## commencal blanc (12. November 2006)

Um 11 Uhr geht´s ab bahnhof los - 
schau mal unter mitfahrgelegenheit.

Ich bin mal wieder viel zu spät - muss jetzt los!


----------



## FilledBratze (12. November 2006)

Schade, das schaffe ich nicht mehr und mein Kumpel sicher auch nicht - wohnt in Mausbach. Falls ihr aber in der Gegend seid und eure Gruppe etwas vergrößern möchtet, hier meine Mobilnummer: 01793927997

Werde wohl so 11:15 in MAusbach sein.
Ansonsten viel Spaß bei eurer Tour.

Cu,
Stephan


----------



## burns68 (12. November 2006)

Hier kommt die Sonne raus!!!
Ein riesen Loch in den Wolken!!! 

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (12. November 2006)

Ich hoffe es sind alle gut nach Hause gekommen!

Fahrrad sauber, ich sauber und werde langsam wieder warm.

War eine schöne Tour mit ein paar tollen Trails.

Keine Defekte!

57km, 16er Schnitt!.

Olli
Börger Kings


----------



## commencal blanc (12. November 2006)

Moin moin,

war doch insgesamt ne nette Tour -  
wer hat Lust auf den Tourbericht?


----------



## burns68 (12. November 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> war doch insgesamt ne nette Tour -
> wer hat Lust auf den Tourbericht?



Ich bin nur hinterher gefahren!

Ich denke Pascal schreibt den Bericht, wenn er aus AC zurück ist! Hat ja auch die Bilder!

Olli
Börger Kings


----------



## HolyBen (12. November 2006)

Habe lange nix mehr von den -Ähh wie hießen sie noch, Trailmischlinge, Trailluschen oder so- gehört.

Vielleicht liegt es an dem freien Fall in der Tabelle:


----------



## niki-2 (12. November 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Habe lange nix mehr von den -Ähh wie hießen sie noch, Trailmischlinge, Trailluschen oder so- gehört.
> 
> Vielleicht liegt es an dem freien Fall in der Tabelle:



Es ist noch nicht aller Tage Abend! 
Nerven halten es ist noch ein langer Weg bis Rom!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## kurzer37 (12. November 2006)

Hallo Trailbastards

wie sieht es mit Dienstagabend und / oder Mittwochmorgen aus?

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## niki-2 (12. November 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo Trailbastards
> 
> wie sieht es mit Dienstagabend und / oder Mittwochmorgen aus?
> 
> ...



So Trailbastards: Habe für Mittwochmorgen eine Tour eingetragen. Bitte um rege Teilnahme!!! 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3600

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## burns68 (12. November 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Habe lange nix mehr von den -Ähh wie hießen sie noch, Trailmischlinge, Trailluschen oder so- gehört.
> 
> Vielleicht liegt es an dem freien Fall in der Tabelle:



Zu früh, zu heftig gestartet! 

Olli


----------



## HolyBen (12. November 2006)

burns68 schrieb:


> Zu früh, zu heftig gestartet!
> 
> Olli



Jo, sind wahrscheinlich schon kaputt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (12. November 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Jo, sind wahrscheinlich schon kaputt.



bla, bla,bla, erst mal besser machen!!!!


----------



## kurzer37 (12. November 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Jo, sind wahrscheinlich schon kaputt.


 



Du meinst wohl dich selber du Trailflieger 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## burns68 (12. November 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Jo, sind wahrscheinlich schon kaputt.



Was ist denn bei euch denn los, der einzige der Punkte macht bist ja wohl Du!


----------



## HolyBen (12. November 2006)

Wir haben uns darauf verständigt, den Winterpokal zur Formsteigerung zu nutzen, d.h. wir werden im Frühjahr fit und trailfest sein.

Punkte sind zweitrangig.


----------



## burns68 (12. November 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Wir haben uns darauf verständigt, den Winterpokal zur Formsteigerung zu nutzen, d.h. wir werden im Frühjahr fit und trailfest sein.
> 
> Punkte sind zweitrangig.



So, so!

Olli


----------



## XCRacer (12. November 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> So Trailbastards: Habe für Mittwochmorgen eine Tour eingetragen. Bitte um rege Teilnahme!!!



Ich werde diese Woche nicht trainieren. Hatte gestern morgen bei meiner Regentour wieder bösen Aua im linken Knie. Locker fahren geht zwar (reicht damit für die Drop-Devils  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ), aber ich möchte auch mal wieder die eine oder andere intensive Trainingseinheit einstreuen, ohne das ich nachher wieder Schmerzen habe.

D.h. ihr bekommt einen kleinen Vorsprung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (12. November 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> D.h. ihr bekommt einen kleinen Vorsprung!



Wir danken Dir!!!


----------



## kurzer37 (12. November 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich werde diese Woche nicht trainieren. Hatte gestern morgen bei meiner Regentour wieder bösen Aua im linken Knie. Locker fahren geht zwar (reicht damit für die Drop-Devils
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Hy Rene
sorge Du dafür das dein Aua Knie verheilt   und Wir sorgen uns darum die Punkte zu holen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## PacMan (12. November 2006)

burns68 schrieb:


> Ich denke Pascal schreibt den Bericht...


Warum immer ich? Das nächste mal schreibst du, Olli, den Bericht! 

Ok, ich will ins Bett, also mache ich es kurz!

Guten Abend meine Dame und Herren, es ist 22 Uhr und hier sind die heutigen Verkehrshinweise. Auf dem Trail hinter dem Gottfriedskreuz kommt es zu leichten Behinderungen durch gefällte Bäume und Überschwemmungen.









Auf den Trails im Meroder Wald muss mit Gefährdung durch fliegende Pfeile gerechnet werden.





Im der gesamten Region kann es zu Verzögerungen durch akute Verschlammung kommen.





Das gesamte Redaktions-Team bedankt sich für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit.





Es ist 22 Uhr und 7 Minuten. Gute Nacht.


----------



## commencal blanc (12. November 2006)

@pacman

Super Bericht - präzise und auf den Punkt gebracht - viele  Fotos!  

P.S.: Schonmal  drüber nachgedacht bei BILD anzufangen  

Nacht zusammen -


----------



## commencal blanc (12. November 2006)

@pacman

Super Bericht - präzise und auf den Punkt gebracht - viele  Fotos!  

Schonmal drüber nachgedacht bei BILD anzufangen  

Habe nächste Woche Urlaub zwecks Prüfungsvorbereitung, aber dennoch muss ZEit für ein paar Touren sein.
Ich stelle einfach mal zwei Touren rein - bin aber flexibel und schließe mich gerne bestehenden Truppen an! 
(Dienstag, Donnerstag, Freitag)

Nacht zusammen!


----------



## XCRacer (13. November 2006)

Schöner Bericht, welcher auch gleich von Bernd auf die HP übernommen wurde. Desweiteren gibt es neuerdings die Kategorie "Ombas testen..." 

WoO! - World of Ombas!


----------



## mcmarki (13. November 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Punkte sind zweitrangig.



Hört hört! Hat da schon einer aufgegeben?


----------



## FilledBratze (13. November 2006)

Hört, hört.

Im Reiche Ombananiens tut sich ein neues Team auf - die Omba TrailKiLLaz.
Das Team besteht momentan gerade mal aus mir, habe aber schon sagenumwobene 20Punkte erstrampelt 
Auf Zuwachs würde ich mich sehr freuen, da das ja sonst nur ne gepimpte Einzelwertung ist.


----------



## MausD (13. November 2006)

Unterhalts(elt)ames  
 @Rene


----------



## HolyBen (13. November 2006)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Hört, hört.
> 
> Im Reiche Ombananiens tut sich ein neues Team auf - die Omba TrailKiLLaz.
> Das Team besteht momentan gerade mal aus mir, habe aber schon sagenumwobene 20Punkte erstrampelt
> Auf Zuwachs würde ich mich sehr freuen, da das ja sonst nur ne gepimpte Einzelwertung ist.



Meldet Euch an !
Wer sich über den Namen FilledBratze wundert, dem wird auf der Omba-Homepage geholfen !

Nach meinen Infos holt unser Bratze echte WP-Punkte, da er nicht mit so einem gewichtsoptimierten CC Muschimountainbike rumfährt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (13. November 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Schonmal drüber nachgedacht bei BILD anzufangen


Na, das fasse ich jetzt aber als Beleidigung auf!


----------



## commencal blanc (13. November 2006)

PacMan schrieb:


> Na, das fasse ich jetzt aber als Beleidigung auf!



War doch nicht so gemeint  

Heute wird nicht geradelt - das Wetter gibt sich aber auch wieder richtig Mühe  

Schönen Tach noch!


----------



## Xxmurax (13. November 2006)

die omba welt wächst ja zur zeit ausserordentlich schnell... 

by the way, folgende artikel sind noch ungeschrieben...:

Börger-Kings
Claudia
Commencal Blanc
Cyberp
FilledBratze
JJ
Kartoffelbaum
Omba Traillkillaz
Schlangenpfad
Talybont

wer also bei dem wetter eh nicht fährt, kann ja in gedanken über das ombananische reich schwenken und seiner kreativität freien lauf lassen


----------



## PacMan (13. November 2006)

Ich hatte ja für morgen abend 'nen Night-Ride geplant. Aufgrund der Wetteraussichten würde ich den Termin gerne auf Donnerstag verschieben!
Also, eintragen!


----------



## mcmarki (13. November 2006)

Pascal,
habe mich eingetragen - 
wäre toll wenn wir über Stolberg, Würselener Wald fahren könnten, würde mich nämlich dann da ausklinken.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## niki-2 (13. November 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Pascal,
> habe mich eingetragen -
> wäre toll wenn wir über Stolberg, Würselener Wald fahren könnten, würde mich nämlich dann da ausklinken.
> 
> ...



Donnerstag bin ich auch dabei!! 

Bis dann

Dieter


----------



## talybont (13. November 2006)

Xxmurax schrieb:


> die omba welt wächst ja zur zeit ausserordentlich schnell...
> 
> by the way, folgende artikel sind noch ungeschrieben...:
> 
> ...


bei aller Liebe, aber da klinke ich mich aus! Habe langsam den Eindruck, dass manche hier zuviel Pattex schnüffeln oder anderen halluzinären Substanzen fröhnen  
Kann ich ja froh sein, dass ich in MA wohne und nur selten hier bin, scheint ja ansteckend zu sein. Nachher halte ich mich noch für Tom Bombadil und trage gelbe Gummistiefel


----------



## rpo35 (13. November 2006)

talybont schrieb:


> ...Habe langsam den Eindruck, dass manche hier zuviel Pattex schnüffeln...


----------



## burns68 (13. November 2006)

@Dieter: SIE HABEN POST!!!  

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (13. November 2006)

An alle Night-Rider hier. Ich habe noch folgende Teile meiner alten Mirage hier rumliegen die ich verkaufen möchte. Ich habe mir ein neues System gekauft und habe dafür keine Verwendung mehr.













Vieleicht hat jemand von Euch Verwendung dafür!?


----------



## Cheng (13. November 2006)

@XCRacer: der Hüttentest ist einfach nur geil!


----------



## kurzer37 (14. November 2006)

Hallo

hier ein Termin für Donerstag http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3609.

@Dieter 
bei dem Sauwetter schlage Ich vor ,Ich komme mit der Bahn bis E-weiler und wir fahren Morgen Richtung Jülich mit kurzer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




einkehr unterwegs und lassen es uns gut gehen.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## niki-2 (14. November 2006)

Hallo Leute,

habe die MTB Tour für morgen herrausgenommen!! Die Tour fällt leider wegen Krankheit aus. 

Gruß

Dieter

P.S. Pascal demnach bin ich Donnerstag auch nicht dabei!!


----------



## HolyBen (14. November 2006)

Kleines Bilderupdate im Hüttentest


----------



## kurzer37 (14. November 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe die MTB Tour für morgen herrausgenommen!!


 

Hy Dieter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,

Gute Besserung
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und es gibt einen neuen Termin für morgen . Mal schauen ob Spinningmonster ja mitfährt. 


Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (14. November 2006)

Geht leider aus zwei Gründen nicht Michael.  

a) mein Arm schmerzt
b) bei einer Tour mit Dir würde ich meinen Puls nicht über 100 kriegen, also kein Trainingseffekt


----------



## kurzer37 (14. November 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Geht leider aus zwei Gründen nicht Michael.
> 
> a) mein Arm schmerzt
> b) bei einer Tour mit Dir würde ich meinen Puls nicht über 100 kriegen, also kein Trainingseffekt


 


Dann fahren wir da wo du schon gefallen bist ,da steigt dein Puls dann automatisch also doch Trainingseffekt.

Und ausserdem wäre Ich ja Morgen auch dabei gewesen.


----------



## -hans- (14. November 2006)

tschuldigung für die störung ;-)

kommt vielleicht jemand der anwesenden aus herzogenrath oder umliegenden "käffern" und hat wochentags am vormittag (zw. 9 und 12 uhr) schonmal zeit und lust ca. 2 std. zu biken¿ wurmtal, broichbachtal, rimburg, teverener heide, halden etc.

wäre schön


----------



## FilledBratze (14. November 2006)

Hallo.

Danke für die technisch versierte Korrektur meines Nicks. Hoffe ja, dass sich jetzt auch mal jemand meinem Team anschließt - Ihr wollt doch was gegen Winterdepressionen tun!?
Die Drop-Devils dürfte ich aber nach dem derzeitigen Ranking binnen zwei Wochen noch alleine überholen 

@HolyBen: Sehr geile Wortschöpfung: "CC Muschimountainbikes" Räder, die dieser Gattung angehören, haben bei mir mittlerweile Hausverbot, da ich da immer einen Knoten bis jetzt reingemacht habe
Da ist mir mein Panzer in friedlicher Mission viel lieber  

Wenn mein fies kratzender HAls mitspielt, bin ich am Donnerstag auch mit dabei


----------



## Cheng (14. November 2006)

-hans- schrieb:


> tschuldigung für die störung ;-)


Was soll das, der Thread ist öffentlich und hier stört niemand, also gibt es auch nichts zu entschuldigen! 



-hans- schrieb:


> kommt vielleicht jemand der anwesenden aus herzogenrath oder umliegenden "käffern" und hat wochentags am vormittag (zw. 9 und 12 uhr) schonmal zeit und lust ca. 2 std. zu biken¿ wurmtal, broichbachtal, rimburg, teverener heide, halden etc.
> 
> wäre schön



Hallo Hans, aus Herzogenrath direkt kommt leider niemand mehr, da nächste von Dir aus wäre Ac, Würselen oder Alsdorf, der Rest ist um Eschweiler verteilt, leider ist in der Woche vormittags nicht unbedingt die beste Zeit für uns, aber manche haben Schicht und fahren dann auch ab und zu morgens, also immer schön den Thread beobachten und dann zu einer Tour eintragen. Regelmässig fahren wir Samstags gegen 13Uhr (variabel), wenn Du dann auch mal könntest bist Du natürlich willkommen. 
Vielleicht trifft man sich bald einmal, Gruß Thorsten


----------



## burns68 (14. November 2006)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Wenn mein fies kratzender HAls mitspielt, bin ich am Donnerstag auch mit dabei



Muß das sein? 

Nimm aber bitte viele Ersatzteile nimmt, und vergiß das passende Werkzeug nicht. Sonst wirst Du im Wald verscharrt!  

Olli
Börger Kings


----------



## PacMan (14. November 2006)

Gute Besserung, Dieter!

Markus: Klar können wir dich am Donnerstag in Würselen "abliefern".

Freut mich ja, dass so viele bei "meinem" Nightride dabei sind! Dann sollte ich mir vielleicht mal 'ne vernünftige Strecke überlegen. Aber nehmt zur Sicherheit mal ein Handy und Geld für'n Taxi mit, für den Fall dass wir uns verfahren...


----------



## Cheng (14. November 2006)

PacMan schrieb:


> Aber nehmt zur Sicherheit mal ein Handy und Geld für'n Taxi mit, für den Fall dass wir uns verfahren...


Wer führt oder wer nicht mithalten kann der zahlt auch!


----------



## kurzer37 (14. November 2006)

-hans- schrieb:


> tschuldigung für die störung ;-)
> 
> kommt vielleicht jemand der anwesenden aus herzogenrath oder umliegenden "käffern" und hat wochentags am vormittag (zw. 9 und 12 uhr) schonmal zeit und lust ca. 2 std. zu biken¿ wurmtal, broichbachtal, rimburg, teverener heide, halden etc.
> 
> wäre schön


 

Hallo Hans,

Störungen gib et nur im Fernseh,bin aus Zweifall bei Stolberg und fahre schon mal morgens da Schicht . Man könnte ja auch mit dem PKW anreisen und sich zu einer Tour treffen , das Wurmtal bin Ich noch nicht gefahren und würde mich Interessieren.


Also einfach mal melden in 14 Tagen habe Ich ab Donnerstag wieder vier freie Tage und Donnerstags ist Radtag . Könnte ja auch mit der Euregiobahn anreisen und von Dort dann zurück.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (15. November 2006)

Weites Land 

*Langerwehe: Vater und Sohn orientierungslos an Wehebachtalsperre*
Auf Abwege waren an der Wehebachtalsperre bei Langerwehe ein 43-jähriger Mann und sein 13-jähriger Sohn geraten. Polizei und Feuerwehr mussten deshalb zu einer groß angelegten Suchaktion ausrücken, weil eine Frau Mann und Sohn als vermisst gemeldet hatte. Letztlich wurden sie von einem Talsperren-Wächter entdeckt, der sich mit einem Boot auf die Suche gemacht hatte. Die beiden saßen wohlbehalten aber völlig orientierungslos in einem Steilhang an der Talsperre fest.

Quelle: www.wdr.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (15. November 2006)

Moin,

in was für 'nem WP-Team ist der Holger denn da gelandet, nachdem er bei euch keinen Platz mehr bekam ?  
@René: Ich dachte der WP geht nur noch in Verbindung mit einer Teamgründung. So trage ich meine paar Outdooreinheiten natürlich gerne ein... 

Grüße
Ralph

Ps: Ich bin *noch* keine 43 und mein Sohn ist nicht 13


----------



## -hans- (15. November 2006)

@kurzer

gerne 
bei mir ist es so, dass ich im schichtdienst bei der aachener zeitung/nachrichten arbeite; eine woche spät- eine woche tagdienst. übernächste woche hab ich vormittags also zeit. können uns dann donnerstags gerne in herzogenrath am bahnhof treffen. 

cu

hans


----------



## kurzer37 (15. November 2006)

-hans- schrieb:


> @kurzer
> 
> gerne
> übernächste woche hab ich vormittags also zeit. können uns dann donnerstags gerne in herzogenrath am bahnhof treffen.
> ...


 

Also den Tag (30.11)halten wir erst mal fest bei ordentlichem Wetter .

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## talybont (15. November 2006)

...und wieder einen Nightride gefahren. Muss langsam mal was an meiner Beleuchtung tun. Irgendwie sind meine Akkus schlapp.

Überlege auch, ob ich beim nächsten Besuch in Eschweiler überhaupt mein MTB mitbringe. Fahren im Sumpf dürfte es wohl perfekt treffen. Das Wetter von Sonntag bis Dienstag war ja echt erbärmlich!
Glaube, montiere mir Crossreifen auf mein Marin und fahre damit. Für Forstautobahn reicht es allemal. Trails brauche ich dieses Jahr nicht mehr.

mfg


----------



## rpo35 (15. November 2006)

talybont schrieb:


> ...Fahren im Sumpf dürfte es wohl perfekt treffen...


Tja, ich war gestern auch überrascht, wie schnell unsere Trails unter Wasser stehen. Der Pfad runter nach Rotterdell und der Kindergartentrail waren gestern im Dunkeln eine echte Herausforderung. Kai stand in Vicht und meinte, dass das aus der Ferne sehr lustig aussah 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (15. November 2006)

@PacMan: hast Du Claudia über morgen informiert, bin mir nicht sicher ob sie hier reinschaut!


----------



## PacMan (15. November 2006)

Ja, ich hatte ihr eine E-Mail geschickt und quasi gleichzeitig eine von ihr bekommen. (Also keine Antwort auf meine Mail.) Darin klang es so, als könnte sie frühestens am Freitag noch mal fahren.


----------



## PacMan (16. November 2006)

Mensch, ist das warm heute! Bin nassgeschwitzt auf der Arbeit angekommen!
Also heute abend ist kurze Hose und kurzes Trikot angesagt! 

PS: Die Route wird grob über folgende Orte führen: Stadtwald, Werth, Mausbach (Diepenlinchen), Wasserturm, Dalli-Werke, Stolberg, Büsbach, Münsterbusch, Würselener Wald, Glücksburg (Raststätte Aachener Land), Eschweiler. Ich rechne mal aus dem Bauch heraus mit 2,5 Stunden Fahrzeit.


----------



## niki-2 (16. November 2006)

PacMan schrieb:


> Mensch, ist das warm heute! Bin nassgeschwitzt auf der Arbeit angekommen!
> Also heute abend ist kurze Hose und kurzes Trikot angesagt!
> 
> PS: Die Route wird grob über folgende Orte führen: Stadtwald, Werth, Mausbach (Diepenlinchen), Wasserturm, Dalli-Werke, Stolberg, Büsbach, Münsterbusch, Würselener Wald, Glücksburg (Raststätte Aachener Land), Eschweiler. Ich rechne mal aus dem Bauch heraus mit 2,5 Stunden Fahrzeit.



Mir gehts wieder besser werde heute Abend mitdüsen!! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (16. November 2006)

An alle "internen Ombas".

Schaut mal nach der Anmeldung hier im internen Bereich hierhin.

Postet mal dort Eure Meinung.  

Bernd


----------



## HolyBen (16. November 2006)

ÄÄhhhhh, da fällt mir auf ....:


----------



## Cheng (16. November 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> ÄÄhhhhh, da fällt mir auf ....:



Das ändert sich heute abend sicher wieder, habe mich mal eingtragen!


----------



## kurzer37 (16. November 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Das ändert sich heute abend sicher wieder, habe mich mal eingtragen!


 

Hy Ben,
das ändert sich auf jeden Fall habe meine 11 Punkte von Heute auch eingetragen.Eine feine Tour mit ManuelAc um Zweifall und Roetgen im Anfängertempo . Wir haben bei viel Wind (Sturm) eine schöne Tour gefahren. Aber nicht wie Pacman schreibt bei warmen Wetter , wir bzw. Ich bin schon aus der Eifel und hier hat es ordentlich Gestürmt.
So nach Gestern eine Tour mit Bert aus Mausbach und Heute geht es ab Morgen wieder ans arbeiten.

Gruß und eine schöne Tour Heute Abend

Kurzer37


----------



## ManuelAC (16. November 2006)

Das war ne feine Tour mit Kurzer37 - bei Kaiserwetter! 

Anschließend dufte ich Michas Geheimnis des stets polierten Mountainbikes lüften  und dann wurde ich auch noch 
- vielen Dank an die Ehefrau!

Zieht Euch heute abend warm genug an, es ist ziemlich windig und die Temperaturen werden sich nicht auf Tagesniveau halten. 

Viel Spaß bei der Nachttour und bis demnächst
ManuelAC


----------



## mcmarki (16. November 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> ÄÄhhhhh, da fällt mir auf ....:



Lächerlich...
Trailbastards back in business!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (16. November 2006)

War ja herrliches Wetter heute. Da habe ich direkt die Chance genutzt, und bin zur FH mit dem Bike gefahren, um nach den Vorlesungen noch ein paar Trails im Aachener Stadtwald zu fahren. Super Tour, nur leider alleine.

Bis gleich dann am Bahnhof - den Nightride lass ich mir nicht entgehen.

@all ohne Team: Hat denn niemand Zeit und Lust mein Team zu unterstützen?


----------



## MausD (16. November 2006)

Dann mal viel Spass beim Night-Ride.
Ich mach gleich einen Night-Run. Termin dafür mach ich aber net, kommt ja eh keiner hierhier.
Grüße aus dem Sauerland von einem neidischen MausD .

P.S. Georg, wie sieht's aus, gibt es schon Neuigkeiten?

P.S.S. Ich hätte mich MausS nennen sollen......


----------



## kurzer37 (16. November 2006)

MausD schrieb:


> Grüße aus dem Sauerland von einem neidischen MausD .
> 
> P.S. Georg, wie sieht's aus, gibt es schon Neuigkeiten?
> 
> P.S.S. Ich hätte mich MausS nennen sollen......


 

Ach MausD mach dir nichts draus,sei *Froh *das du genug arbeit hast,weil anders wäre nämlich schlecht.

Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## mcmarki (16. November 2006)

Nightride beendet - alte Ordnung ist wieder hergestellt.Der letzte Kilometer war der schwerste - einhändig - im Camelbak war kein Platz für die Flasche Börger. 
Die Donnerstag-Nightrides sollten wir regelmäßig machen.
Ich bin mal auf die Fotos gespannt.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Cheng (16. November 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Nightride beendet - alte Ordnung ist wieder hergestellt.Der letzte Kilometer war der schwerste - einhändig - im Camelbak war kein Platz für die Flasche Börger.
> Die Donnerstag-Nightrides sollten wir regelmäßig machen.
> Ich bin mal auf die Fotos gespannt.
> Gruß
> Markus



Also ich bin mit zwei vollen Händen aus dem Keller gekommen, ging ohne Probleme! 

Mir persönlich wäre der NR-Termin lieber auf einen Mittwoch! 

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Samstag aus, aufgrund der Wettervorhersage könnte man auch eine etwas längere Tour machen, ich könnte bereits ab 11Uhr. Bitte einfach hier posten wenn man schon früher los könnte!


----------



## niki-2 (16. November 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Nightride beendet - alte Ordnung ist wieder hergestellt.Der letzte Kilometer war der schwerste - einhändig - im Camelbak war kein Platz für die Flasche Börger.
> Die Donnerstag-Nightrides sollten wir regelmäßig machen.
> Ich bin mal auf die Fotos gespannt.
> Gruß
> Markus





Super Nightride heute, bin heil zu Hause dank Markus Funzel!! 
Nightride Donnerstags wäre mir lieber, da ich Mittwochs morgens immer fahre!
Mit Samstag 11.00 Uhr wäre ich einverstanden, werde mich dann ein wenig eher ausklinken!!  Muß noch trööten!!!

Bis dann 

Dieter


----------



## Cheng (16. November 2006)

Hier der Termin für kommenden Samstag!

Bitte unbeding auf Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit achten, da ist jeder selbst für verantwortlich!


----------



## FilledBratze (16. November 2006)

Echt super Nightride. Meine Funzel hat sogar noch bis zur Dönerbude und zurück gereicht, weil ich mein Geld zu Hause vergessen habe*g*

Samstag 11 Uhr finde ich ist eine gute Idee.


----------



## Cheng (16. November 2006)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Samstag 11 Uhr finde ich ist eine gute Idee.


na dann zur Info, am Omerbach ist der Treffpunkt um 11:15Uhr!


----------



## PacMan (16. November 2006)

Die große Frage, die über der heutigen Tour schwebte, war: "Gibt es bei solchen Temperaturen eigentlich Punkte für den Winterpokal?" 

Der ganze Bericht steht auf unserer Homepage!

Alle Photos.

@Thorsten: dann muss ich am Samstag ja doch früh aufstehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (17. November 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> na dann zur Info, am Omerbach ist der Treffpunkt um 11:15Uhr!



So früh ist blöd, ich muß am Samstag bis 12:00 -12:30 Uhr arbeiten. 

Können wir nicht später los fahren, so wie immer?

Olli
Börger Kings


----------



## Cheng (17. November 2006)

burns68 schrieb:


> So früh ist blöd, ich muß am Samstag bis 12:00 -12:30 Uhr arbeiten.
> 
> Können wir nicht später los fahren, so wie immer?
> 
> ...



Alles wird gut! 

Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit für morgen bleibt alles beim alten, die Strecke wird verändert. Vom Omerbach aus geht es Richtung Herzogenrath wo wir Olli von der Arbeit abholen. Weiter fshren wir dann durchs Wurm und Broichbachtal!
Dann bis morgen!


----------



## HolyBen (17. November 2006)

An alle auf der Omba-Page registrierten User:

Besucht bei Gelegenheit mal die Page und meldet Euch an ....


----------



## Cheng (17. November 2006)

Aufgrund der umstellung gibt es morgen diese Tour hier!
Nicht viel Höhenmeter aber Landschaftlich ein Leckerbissen mit vielen Kilometers!
Mit dem Abstecher nach Kolscheid und Treffpunkt am Omerbach rechne ich mit ca. 90km.
Zur Info: es wird keine Tour für Trail-Fetiche! Dafür für den GA1 Bereich!


----------



## ratze (17. November 2006)

Hallo !
Bin fast neu hier !
Daher,wann wird sich wo getroffen und wo ist wo ??
Komme aus Stolberg und müßte mal wissen wo der Treffpunkt(Wegbeschreibung)
ist!

grüße
ratze


----------



## Cheng (17. November 2006)

ratze schrieb:


> Hallo !
> Bin fast neu hier !
> Daher,wann wird sich wo getroffen und wo ist wo ??
> Komme aus Stolberg und müßte mal wissen wo der Treffpunkt(Wegbeschreibung)
> ...



Hy ratze,

wir kennen uns, sind damals die Tour durchs Kalltal gemeinsam gefahren, musstest Dich damals etwas früher absetzen wegen eines Termins!
Morgen gibt es eine sehr flache Tour über Kolscheid Herzogenrath bis Hückelhoven komplett der Wurm entlang. Ich rechne mit ca. 90km.
Wenn Du mitfahren möchstest kannst Du uns um 11:15Uhr morgen früh auf der Eifelstr. in Eschweiler treffen. Die Eifelstr. führt von Hastenrath Richtung Nothberg. Auf Höhe des Omerbachs gibt es eine Baustelle, wird das neue Überlaufbecken. Genau dort treffen wir uns morgen, die Strasseneinfahrt nennt sich Herrenfeldchen! Würde mich freuen wenn Du dabei bist!


----------



## Xxmurax (17. November 2006)

hey ratze, da fährst du mal mit und ich bin nicht dabei!! aber beim nächsten mal... ;-)


----------



## Cheng (17. November 2006)

Xxmurax schrieb:


> hey ratze, da fährst du mal mit und ich bin nicht dabei!! aber beim nächsten mal... ;-)


Wo bist Du denn sachon wieder?


----------



## ratze (17. November 2006)

Na dann !
Ich werde mal versuchen den Weg zu finden,melde mich aber Morgen früh nochmal um meine zusage zu bestätigen!
@Xxmurax:klar das du nicht dabei bist !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (17. November 2006)

ratze schrieb:


> Na dann !
> Ich werde mal versuchen den Weg zu finden,melde mich aber Morgen früh nochmal um meine zusage zu bestätigen!
> @Xxmurax:klar das du nicht dabei bist !!



Ich schicke Dir mal meine Mobilnr. per PN!


----------



## Xxmurax (18. November 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Wo bist Du denn sachon wieder?



ich bin nicht so weit weg, in oche. aber ich fahr zumindest mit dem rad hin.


----------



## mcmarki (18. November 2006)

Xxmurax schrieb:


> ich bin nicht so weit weg, in oche. aber ich fahr zumindest mit dem rad hin.



Sightseeing


----------



## PacMan (18. November 2006)

Ich kann heute nur ein Stück weit mitfahren. Wenn es gleich regnet, bleibe ich vielleicht auch ganz zuhause. Also wartet nicht auf mich!


----------



## ratze (18. November 2006)

Morgen!
Da es ja fast schönstes Wetter ist,fahr ich gleich los!


----------



## mcmarki (18. November 2006)

Das war mir gerade eine Nummer zu naß.
Wann wolltet ihr bei Olli auffe Arbeit sein? Falls es trockener wird komme ich dahin.
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (18. November 2006)

@pacman: wirst uns doch wohl nicht krank?!


----------



## Cheng (18. November 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Das war mir gerade eine Nummer zu naß.
> Wann wolltet ihr bei Olli auffe Arbeit sein? Falls es trockener wird komme ich dahin.
> Markus



gegen 12:30Uhr,


----------



## PacMan (18. November 2006)

So, ich fahr definitiv nicht mit (wie ihr gleich am Treffpunkt merken werdet).  



burns68 schrieb:


> @pacman: wirst uns doch wohl nicht krank?!


In erster Linie wäre mir das heute zu stressig. Ich muss mit meinem Rad noch zum Zaffer, noch ein paar Dinge einkaufen, und weil ich heute abend noch zu 'ner Party in Wermelskirchen fahre, hätte ich die Tour eh nicht komplett mitfahren können. Und das alles bei dem Wetter? Nö, lieber nicht.

Ein bisschen Schnupfen habe ich mir aber auch eingefangen. Weiss noch nicht, ob ich Montag zum Klettern komme. Ist blöd, wenn man in 10m Höhe plötzlich den Halt verliert, weil man heftig niessen muss! 

Heute nachmittag soll es ja etwas trockener werden. Ich hoffe, ihr habt 'ne schöne Tour!


----------



## FilledBratze (18. November 2006)

Schade, zum zweiten Mal hab ich euch dann verpasst. Ich wünsch euch ne schöne Tour; werde dann heute mit Ralf radeln.

Was haltet ihr morgen von ner Tour oder einem Nightride?


----------



## Cheng (18. November 2006)

Hy Stefan, wo bist Du denn gewesen, hast Du auch wirklich alles gut gelesen, ausserdem warst Du nicht eingetragen, so weiss keiner genau ob Du auch wirklich kommst! 

Auf jeden Fall hatten wir eine geniale Tour mit 6 Leuten, die erste Stunde war es ziemlich durchwachsen, aber danach schienen die ganzen restlichen 4 Std. die Sonne. Am Ende standen bei mir 101km. Besonders Herbert aus Breinig wird noch ein paar km mehr gehabt haben! Bericht kommt morgen auf die HP. Hatte leider keine Cam dabei!


----------



## commencal blanc (18. November 2006)

N´abend -

der Tag heute kam auch anders als geplant - keine Tour, nix gelernt,
dafür Motorlager an nem GOLF II Diesel mit dem Kumpel gewechselt - 

auch mal ne Erfahrung am Samstag nachmittag.

War dann schon die zweite Tour diese Woche, an der ich dann doch nicht migefahren bin.

Habe morgen schon vor zu fahren - aber wer weiß, wer weiß

Schönen Abend noch!
Patrick


----------



## ratze (18. November 2006)

Hi!
Ich konnte es mir nicht nehmen lassen u. habe Markus noch begleitet!!
Es war eine schöne Tour und ich muß sagen, daß ich diese schöne Tour noch nie gefahren bin ! Es waren nette Leute dabei und am Ende standen bei mir 120 km.

P.S. Thorsten, ich komme nicht aus Breinig sondern aus Stolberg-City. 

grüße
Herbert


----------



## FilledBratze (18. November 2006)

@cheng: Sorry, ich werde mich in Zukunft mit den Terminen bessern. Dass ich mich nicht eingetragen habe, war ja im Endeffekt dann richtig*gg*

Ich war heute faul und bin nur anderthalb Stunden  gefahren. Aus Monschau wurde leider auch nichts. Nächsten Samstag bin ich aber auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.

Was haltet ihr nun von einem Nightride morgen? Ich stell den Termin einfach mal ein. Näheres hier.


----------



## FilledBratze (18. November 2006)

Ich möchte die drei neuen Mitglieder ManuelAC, IGGY und commencal blanc in meinem Team willkommen heißen.

Die TrailKiLLaz sind dann fast aufgestellt. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein teamloser Fünfter bis Morgen.


Lucky KiLLaz are TrailKiLLaz​http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/371


----------



## Xxmurax (18. November 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Sightseeing



wenigstens war es mir nicht "ne spur zu nass"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (19. November 2006)

Xxmurax schrieb:


> wenigstens war es mir nicht "ne spur zu nass"



mmuuaahh - Quatschkopp   ! Schau in die Wertung


----------



## RS-Hunter (19. November 2006)

guckst Du ... klick


----------



## FilledBratze (19. November 2006)

Moin Moin,

ich wollte mal die schönen Sonnenuntergangs-Impressionen von gestern mit euch teilen. Vielleicht hilfts ja gegen das Fisselwetter.


----------



## rpo35 (19. November 2006)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> ...die schönen Sonnenuntergangs-Impressionen von gestern


Ja...und wo sind sie ?


----------



## FilledBratze (19. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ja...und wo sind sie ?


 
Dummbin. Hab die falsche url eingebunden.


----------



## RS-Hunter (19. November 2006)

FilledBratze schrieb:


>



Na also, geht doch.  schöne Bilder


----------



## FilledBratze (19. November 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Na also, geht doch.  schöne Bilder


Danke


----------



## FilledBratze (19. November 2006)

Ähnlich den Drop Devils entsteht jetzt auch für die TrailKiLLaz eine eigene Homepage.
Wenn Sie fertig wird, könnt ihr dort die Touren der Mitglieder bestaunen(wenn sich jemand die Zeit nimmt sie einzustellen), sowie Informationen zu Team&Leuten euch zusammenklicken.​ 
Wer Lust auf ne Baustelle hat, kann ja schonmal vorbeischaun​ 
http://omba-trailkillaz.2.ag/index1.html​


----------



## XCRacer (19. November 2006)

Gibt @ 



-gentlich 'nen Bericht zur gestrigen Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (19. November 2006)

JA!


----------



## GeJott (20. November 2006)

Moin,

Ein netter Bericht   Wie der Zufall es will waren wir ebenfalls im flachem Land Kilometer fressen. Ein Wunder, dass wir uns nicht begegnet sind  

Gerd


----------



## MausD (20. November 2006)

Hi,
heute jemand Lust für einen kleinen *wirklich gemütlichen* 1-Stunden-Night-Ride um den Blausteinsee?


----------



## XCRacer (20. November 2006)

MausD schrieb:


> Hi,
> heute jemand Lust für einen kleinen *wirklich gemütlichen* 1-Stunden-Night-Ride um den Blausteinsee?


Wann denn? Der Doc hat heute gesagt, ich soll wieder locker radeln 

Melde dich!


----------



## commencal blanc (20. November 2006)

Hi René,

hab mich schon gewundert, dass dein Winterpokalstatistik so nachgelassen hat ;-)!

Wenns dir wieder besser geht, brauchst du ja kein Mitleid  

War heute schon ein kleines Ründchen unterwegs, kurz bevor der Regen kam.
Hab auch gar kein vernünftiges Licht fürn Nightride - muss ich mal besorgen.

Am Wochenende noch mal eine große Ombatour geplant?  

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## MausD (20. November 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wann denn? Der Doc hat heute gesagt, ich soll wieder locker radeln
> Melde dich!


Irgendwann zwischen Jetzt und Jetzt. Wetter ist zwar alles andere als schön, aber ich will ja auch mal wieder RICHTIGE WP sammeln.
Ich bin im Chat für Einzelheiten.
Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (20. November 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Am Wochenende noch mal eine große Ombatour geplant?


Ich hoffe, es durchzusetzen, dass ich Samstag frei haben werde. Allerdings habe ich die Lizenz zum Langsamfahren.


----------



## commencal blanc (20. November 2006)

@xcRacer-

wie- du und langsam fahren?
damit komm ich dann aber garnicht klar ;-)


----------



## mcmarki (21. November 2006)

Termin Nightride Donnerstag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3655

Gruß
Markus


----------



## kurzer37 (21. November 2006)

Hallo
darf und werde morgen wieder eine Rund fahren
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Also fahre so gegen 10.30Uhr eine Tour über WAB und feste Wege ,gemütlich und langsam.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Kurzer37

Der wieder fahren darf.


----------



## niki-2 (21. November 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo
> darf und werde morgen wieder eine Rund fahren
> 
> 
> ...



Hy Michael,

ich werde morgen früh auch biken, kann aber leider nicht so lange!  Will um ca.11.30 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein. Deshalb lohnt es sich nicht zu dir zu kommen. Eventuell beim nächsten Male  

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## kurzer37 (21. November 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hy Michael,
> 
> kann aber leider nicht so lange! Eventuell beim nächsten Male
> 
> ...


 

Hy Dieter ,
man kann nicht alles im Leben haben. 
Bis zum nächsten mal.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Xxmurax (21. November 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Termin Nightride Donnerstag:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3655
> 
> ...



da bin isch dabei, das ist priiiiiiiimaaaa!!!


----------



## FilledBratze (22. November 2006)

Xxmurax schrieb:


> da bin isch dabei, das ist priiiiiiiimaaaa!!!


 
Ich bin auch dabei. Letztes Mal hat echt Spaß gemacht und da ich das ganze Wochenende nicht radeln kann , ist der Termin super.


----------



## kurzer37 (22. November 2006)

Hallo Ombas und Friends

bin heute wieder mit Berthold alias Oskar aus Mausbach gefahren.
Unser Weg führte uns von Mausbach nach Gressenich,Hamich,Heistern( Gut Kammerbusch) Langerwehe , Jüngersdorf,Merode,Hoven und weitere mir unbekannte Orte nach Weisweiler .
Dann nach E-weiler zum Obi ( Kaffeepause) und weiter über Omerbach nach Hastenrath,Werth-Mausbach Bert zu Hause bei der Frau abgegeben  -Vicht und zurück nach Zweifall.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## commencal blanc (22. November 2006)

@ Omba TrailKILLaz

ICH WILL MEHR PUNKTE SEHEN!!!  

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/all?page=8

Der Tag hat 24 Stunden!!!  

Also, GOGOGO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (22. November 2006)

@Patrick

Aber dafür gibt´s trotzdem nur 2 Punkte:

Alternative Sportarten (Tanzen) 60 min  -

weiter so Trailkillaz!


----------



## kurzer37 (22. November 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:


> @Patrick
> 
> Aber dafür gibt´s trotzdem nur 2 Punkte:
> 
> ...


 

Mir scheint als hätten wir noch ein Team für Mädels machen sollen. 

Die Sportarten Tanzen und Volleyball,walken usw. sind doch nur was für Mädels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





und nicht für uns Trail-Bastards .Dann können die ja zu nichts kommen bei den Sportarten.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## niki-2 (22. November 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Termin Nightride Donnerstag:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3655
> 
> ...



Habe mich auch eingetragen! 
Fahre aber nur wenn das Wetter einigermaßen ist, es soll ja ziemlich mies werden.

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## mcmarki (22. November 2006)

habe gerade auch bei der spontan Tour mit Xxmurax eine feine Dusche bekommen - wenn das Wetter morgen bescheiden ist - streiche ich den Termin. Bis dahin hilft nur Daumen drücken.
Markus


----------



## commencal blanc (22. November 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Mir scheint als hätten wir noch ein Team für Mädels machen sollen.
> 
> Die Sportarten Tanzen und Volleyball,walken usw. sind doch nur was für Mädels
> 
> ...



 
Hört mal Leute, ihr wisst ja nicht wie ich tanze  

Und wenn ich mal so durchklicke, für was sich andere Punkte eintragen....
zählt das wohl auch - wenn ihr anderer Meinung seit, lass ich es natürlich - bin ja schon für fairen Wettbewerb


----------



## mcmarki (22. November 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> : - wenn ihr anderer Meinung seit, lass ich es natürlich - bin ja schon für fairen Wettbewerb



ne ne ist ja ok - aber bei der WP Abschlussfeier musst Du uns aber ne Choreo vorführen.


----------



## mcmarki (23. November 2006)

An die Nightride Teilnehmer:

Ich habe den heutigen Termin gelöscht - ich traue dem Wetter nicht.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## HolyBen (23. November 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:


> An die Nightride Teilnehmer:
> 
> Ich habe den heutigen Termin gelöscht - ich traue dem Wetter nicht.
> 
> ...



Das nenne ich doch einen echten Trailbastard !


----------



## XCRacer (23. November 2006)

Ruhe, du Loooser! Wo warst du gestern? Lusche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (23. November 2006)

Wo liegt euer Zeitfenster für Samstag? Ich habe frei und habe ganztägig Zeit. Die Runde, die ich gestern gefahren bin, war ganz nett und überwiegend flach. Relativ viel Asfalt, aber auch Schotter und ein paar Waldabschnitte. Es waren etwa 46km, die man aber noch durch eine kleine Schleife erweitern könnte.

Wenn ich das gestern richtig gesehen habe, hat der Weihnachtsmarkt in Jülich schon auf.


----------



## HolyBen (23. November 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ruhe, du Loooser! Wo warst du gestern? Lusche!



War mir zu kalt.  



XCRacer schrieb:


> Wo liegt euer Zeitfenster für Samstag? Ich habe frei und habe ganztägig Zeit. Die Runde, die ich gestern gefahren bin, war ganz nett und überwiegend flach. Relativ viel Asfalt, aber auch Schotter und ein paar Waldabschnitte. Es waren etwa 46km, die man aber noch durch eine kleine Schleife erweitern könnte.
> 
> Wenn ich das gestern richtig gesehen habe, hat der Weihnachtsmarkt in Jülich schon auf.



Ich habe eben im Krankenhaus grünes Licht bekommen, bei anständigem Wetter hätte ich Lust auf eine Tour ohne Trails.

Grüüüße
Bernd


----------



## XCRacer (23. November 2006)

Luschen-Termin für Samstag! Schon eine Mitfahrerin!


----------



## kurzer37 (23. November 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Luschen-Termin für Samstag! Schon eine Mitfahrerin!


 

Hy ihr Luschen 

da Ich gestern schon die Runde gefahren bin fahre Ich kleine Lusche am Samstag wieder etwas mehr Berge .
Abfahrt ca. 15Uhr habe Frühschicht.

Gruß
kurze Lusche37


----------



## PacMan (23. November 2006)

Ob ich Samstag mitfahren kann, weiss ich noch nicht. Am Sonntag morgen fliege ich für eine Woche nach Hamburg. (Nein, kein Urlaub - rein beruflich!)
Wenn ich bis dahin alles erledigt habe, was noch zu erledigen ist, dann fahre ich gerne mit!


----------



## Cheng (23. November 2006)

Omba-Tour nach Omba-Regeln mit Ombas für Ombas und Menschen, die Ombas kennenlernen oder Ombas werden wollen.

Hy, habe das Kleingedruckte etwas größer gemacht, für die Blinden unter uns.
Bin natürlich dabei, geht aber nicht davon aus das es nur wegen Ina ist, im Gegensatz zu den anderen Invaliden die man die letzten Monate kaum noch gesehen hat!  

Wetter soll ja warm werden!

@PacMan: was sitzt Du denn jetzt vor Deinem Rechner, hau rein und mach fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (23. November 2006)

Moin,

wer hat Lust, am Sonntag Morgen ein lockeres Asphalt-Ründchen mit mir zu drehen? So 2-3h zur Entspannung.
Am Samstag kann ich nicht, da wird Andreas Papa 60.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## PacMan (24. November 2006)

@cheng: ich sitz vor'm Rechner, weil die Geschäfte ja leider immer noch nicht rund um die Uhr auf haben.  Und ausserdem muss ich noch was loswerden:


 Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Christian!!!  ​
Ich weiss auch schon, was wir Ombas dir schenken: Wir werden dir alle gemeinsam beim Umzug helfen!


----------



## XCRacer (24. November 2006)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Das ist eine gute Idee Pascal. Ich wäre dabei


----------



## rpo35 (24. November 2006)

Moin,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag Christian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Feier schön !!

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## HolyBen (24. November 2006)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Christian !​
Und wie Pascal schon vorgeschlagen hat: 
An dem Umzugshilfegeburtstagsgeschenk würde ich mich auch gerne beteiligen.


----------



## RS-Hunter (24. November 2006)

Happy birthday to you, Happy birthday to you, Happy birthday lieber Christian, Happy birthday to you ...






Herzlichen Glückwunsch Christian


----------



## Xxmurax (24. November 2006)

ich schließe mich den gluckwünsche an ;-)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## niki-2 (24. November 2006)

Ja Christian von mir auch die besten Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag!! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## mcmarki (24. November 2006)

Ebenfalls alles Gute von mir,    Christian

Markus


----------



## kurzer37 (24. November 2006)

Ebenfalls alles Gute von mir,   Christian

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (24. November 2006)

auch von mir

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag

 

Viel Spaß beim Feiern


----------



## niki-2 (24. November 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Luschen-Termin für Samstag! Schon eine Mitfahrerin!




Habe mich zur Rehatour eingetragen!  Kann aber nur 3Std. werde mich dann bei Zeiten vom Acker machen!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## HolyBen (24. November 2006)

Die max. 50 km werden wir im Flachland ja wohl in drei Stunden schaffen ! 

Zur Not lassen wir XCSchnecke halt zurück.


----------



## niki-2 (24. November 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Die max. 50 km werden wir im Flachland ja wohl in drei Stunden schaffen !
> 
> Zur Not lassen wir XCSchnecke halt zurück.



Gute Idee, Hauptsache ich komme pünktlich zum Trööten bzw. blasen!!!


----------



## burns68 (24. November 2006)

Hi Christian, 

von mir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag!!!

   

Olli


----------



## Cheng (24. November 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Und wie Pascal schon vorgeschlagen hat:
> An dem Umzugshilfegeburtstagsgeschenk würde ich mich auch gerne beteiligen.



Bernd, pass auf was Du sagst, bei solchen Aktivitäten passieren die meisten Unfälle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Alles Gute Christian!


----------



## cyberp (25. November 2006)

Vielen lieben Dank für die zahlreichen Glückwünsche . Pascal hatte ja eine ausgesprochen gute Geschenkidee  . Eigentlich war unser Plan unter der Woche den Umzug zu vollbringen, aber bei so vielen freiwilligen helfenden Händen werden wir das wohl doch auf ein Wochenende legen


----------



## commencal blanc (25. November 2006)

Und wie war die Tour?

Wollte ja eigentlich mit, aber hab verschlafen  

Da ich die eigentliche OMBAtour um 11:00 verschlafen hatte, habe ich mich um 13:00 doch alleine aufgerappelt:
Um "der Luschentour" ähnlich zu bleiben fuhr ich bis Schevenhütte über die Straße.  
Ein Stückchen Wald bis zur Staumauer und dann bis zum weißen Stein hoch.
Anschließend an den Biberbauten, dem Kartoffelbaum vorbei bis zum "Ave Maira" Stein. 
Dann weiter Richtung Vossennack. In Vossennack angekommen, war ich zunächst etwas planlos wo es hingehen soll.
Ich entschied mich irgendwie Richtung Nideggen zu fahren. Schließlich landete ich an der Mestringe Mühle- auch schön, war aber eine kleine Schleife.
So führ ich die Kall entlang Richtung Nideggen-Brück -mit der Überlegung einfach an der RUR entlang zurück zu fahren. was der "Luschentour" ja gerecht gewesen wäre.
Aber ich entschied mich Richtung Zerkall abzubiegen. Dann wirklich an der RUR vorbei bis Obermaubach . kurz zuvor nochmal rechts hoch, um dann nach Obermaubach runter zu fahren.
Dann wollte ich einen schönen Weg hoch Richtung Großau finden, hielt mich zunächst Richtung Brandenberg, bog dann rechts in einen Nebenweg und schließlich in einen kleinen Pfad ab.
Das war nicht der sinnvollste Weg, aber er führte in die richtige Richtung. Ich landete schließlich auf dem Schafsberg, und fuhr weiter Richtung Großau.
15:40Uhr: Großau. Wird wohl bald dunkel und es sah Richtung Heimat ziemlich nach Regen aus - also entschied ich mich den schnellesten Weg zu wählen:
Rennweg, dann über Franzosenkreuz zum unteren Laufenburgparkplatz und über die Straße weiter nach Langerwehe 16:02 Ankunft Kirche Langerwehe.
Dann über die Feldwege nach Inden/Altdorf zurück - nicht ganz 3 Stunden, aber ganz schön, bei dem trockenen und vor allem warmen Wetter.... 


Als ich zuhause an - fing der Regen pünktlich


----------



## tail-light (25. November 2006)

Das war richtig klasse Jungs !!!!!

Gruß TL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (25. November 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> .
> Dann über die Feldwege nach Inden/Altdorf zurück - nicht ganz 3 Stunden, aber ganz schön, bei dem sonnigen Wetter....


 

Wo hast du die Sonne gesehen? 
Also in Mausbach hat es geregnet wie Sau  ca. 16Uhr so daß Ich nicht trocken weiter gefahren bin. Bin dann von da wieder durch den Wald  bis zum Kartoffelbaum und dann nach Hause geradelt.
Montag nächste Tour für 2Std. ab ca.15 UHR falls jemand Lust hat.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## commencal blanc (25. November 2006)

@kurzer37

Okay - sonnig wars nicht  
habs schon geändert-
Bis Großau wars trocken, von da konnte man schon sehen, was einen erwartet, deshalb hab ich Gas gegeben.
Ein paar Tropfen kamen schon, aber richtig nass geworden bin ich nicht mehr.
War um 16:10 Uhr zuhaus


----------



## MausD (26. November 2006)

Kein Bericht von der heutigen Reha-Tour?
Na dann in Kurzform...
Viele nette Mitfahrer, ultra-lockeres-Tempo, Glühweinstand in Jülich inkl. Bühnen-Gruppenfoto und Ausklang in Georg's Schraubergarage. Rundum  
Ausführlicher Bericht mit Fotos werden wohl noch kommen.
MausD

Korrektur: Sollte heißen: Kein Bericht von der *gestrigen *Reha-Tour....


----------



## XCRacer (26. November 2006)

Bin gerade erst aus dem Koma erwacht. Fahre erstmal ein paar Stündchen arbeiten. Wenn mir bis heute nachmittag niemand zuvor gekommen ist, schreibe ich dann was.


----------



## HolyBen (26. November 2006)

Fotos von der Reha Tour gibt es schon hier.


----------



## niki-2 (26. November 2006)

Guten Morgen Bikegemeinde,

nach der schönen Rehatour gestern ( beim nächsten Male nehme ich meine Frau mit) hier der neue Termin für Mittwoch morgen!! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3686

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MausD (26. November 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Bin gerade erst aus dem Koma erwacht...


Wie oft muste Georg denn noch mit dem Rotkäpchen-Korb los gehen?


----------



## HolyBen (26. November 2006)

Wie wäre es mit einer kleinen Punkte Runde um den See, Devils ?


----------



## Cheng (26. November 2006)

MausD schrieb:


> Wie oft muste Georg denn noch mit dem Rotkäpchen-Korb los gehen?



Keine Ahnung, ich weiss nur das ich gegen 19:45Uhr zu Hause war!


----------



## RS-Hunter (26. November 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer kleinen Punkte Runde um den See, Devils ?



was hast'e denn vor? wie lange? wohin?


----------



## RS-Hunter (26. November 2006)

MausD schrieb:


> Wie oft muste Georg denn noch mit dem Rotkäpchen-Korb los gehen?



So lange bis die Großmutter große Augen gemacht hat und keine alten Salzstangen oder Mineraldrinks hatte ...


----------



## HolyBen (26. November 2006)

komm in den chat du nuss


----------



## RS-Hunter (26. November 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> komm in den chat du nuss



selber nuss, war erster im chat  

Wer spontan Lust hat. 13:30 Uhr bei Ben in Röhe ... am besten telefonisch noch bei ihm melden.

cu


----------



## kurzer37 (26. November 2006)

Hallo
Montag nächste Tour für 2 Std. ab ca.15 UHR falls jemand Lust hat.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## HolyBen (26. November 2006)

Wo bleibt der Bericht von gestern ?

Drop-Devil News wie immer tagesaktuell hier.


----------



## niki-2 (26. November 2006)

Hallo Omerbachbiker,

habe eine Weihnachtstour für den 16.12.2006 eingetragen. Es wird meine letzte Ombatour in diesem Jahr sein. Wir werden je nach Wetterlage  schön gemütlich durch die Wälder biken. Anschließend findet bei mir in der Hüttn noch ein Glühwein Dämmerschoppen statt!! 

Und hier gehts zum Termin!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3694

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (26. November 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> ... Es wird meine letzte Ombatour in diesem Jahr sein...



  Was ist denn jetzt los? Machst'e jetzt schon schlapp beim WP. Habe doch gerade erst angefangen.  Geht's auf Ski-Tour?



niki-2 schrieb:


> Und hier gehts zum Termin!!



erster 



HolyBen schrieb:


> ...Drop-Devil News wie immer tagesaktuell hier.



es wird Zeit, dass du wieder arbeiten gehst, hast wirklich zu viel Zeit


----------



## niki-2 (26. November 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt los? Machst'e jetzt schon schlapp beim WP. Habe doch gerade erst angefangen.  Geht's auf Ski-Tour?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mach nicht schlapp beim WP!! Fahre natürlich in Skiurlaub!! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Cheng (26. November 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Wo bleibt der Bericht von gestern ?
> 
> Drop-Devil News wie immer tagesaktuell hier.



Na das nenn ich mal einen äussert ausführlichen Bericht! 
Zum Thema Bericht von gestern, den schreibt XCRacer heute abend, aber anhand der Punktedifferenz sieht man dann doch wer mehr Zeit auf dem Bike als vor dem Rechner verbringt! 

PS: Gardinen aufhängen! Ich trage dafür aber auch keine Pseudo-WP-Punkte ein, auch nicht 1 Minute, ausserdem gilt bei den Trailbastards immer noch die Devise ihre Punkte draussen und überwiegend auf dem Rad zu verdienen. Mit Baby-Sportarten haben wir es nicht so!


----------



## XCRacer (26. November 2006)

Der Bericht von gestern hier!


----------



## HolyBen (26. November 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Der Bericht von gestern hier!



Spät aber gut.


----------



## cyberp (26. November 2006)

So, nachdem ja alle beim Umzug helfen wollten  ..... Termin
Leider plant Dieter an diesem Tag schon eine Tour, aber das ist das letzte Wochenende vor Weihnachten und somit der letzte Termin für unseren Umzug.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## niki-2 (26. November 2006)

cyberp schrieb:


> So, nachdem ja alle beim Umzug helfen wollten  ..... Termin
> Leider plant Dieter an diesem Tag schon eine Tour, aber das ist das letzte Wochenende vor Weihnachten und somit der letzte Termin für unseren Umzug.
> 
> Gruß
> Christian



Sorry Christian kannst gerne zu Tour oder nachher vorbeikommen wenn du noch Zeit finden solltest!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (27. November 2006)

Ombas bitte mal auf der Hp einloggen und unter Ankündigungen gucken!


----------



## niki-2 (27. November 2006)

Hallo Bikefreunde,
nach Absprache mit XC-Racer habe ich den Termin zur Vorweihnachtstour in einen Neujahrs Nightride geändert, damit bei Christians Umzug keine Probleme auftreten. 

Ich hoffe das ist in jedermanns Sinne! 

Und hier der neue Termin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3694

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (27. November 2006)

Hallo niki2 und Ombas

hat jemand Lust am Mittwochnachmittag zu fahren ? Man könnte ja eine Dämmertour starten mit anschließendem Snack . Da Ich bis 14 Uhr noch Frühschicht habe und dann Frei bis Montagabend wäre das für mich machbar.Donnerstag haben wir beim Siechen Weihnachtsessen wäre also für mich schlecht und Ich möchte ja noch Punkte einfahren.

Gruß
Kurzer37

Der sich freut wieder zu fahren.


----------



## cyberp (27. November 2006)

Das so viele helfen wollen finde ich echt klasse  . Tut mir leid das deswegen jetzt extra umgeplant wurde  , soviel Wirbel wollte ich dann doch nicht verursachen.


----------



## FilledBratze (27. November 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo niki2 und Ombas
> 
> hat jemand Lust am Mittwochnachmittag zu fahren ?


 
Ich würde gerne, muss aber bis mindestens 18:30 in der Uni hocken. MIr wäre ein Nightride lieber


----------



## MausD (28. November 2006)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> ...MIr wäre ein Nightride lieber


Null Problemo hier der Termin. Aber bitte *Treffpunkt  *beachten !!!


----------



## XCRacer (28. November 2006)

MausD schrieb:


> Null Problemo hier der Termin. Aber bitte *Treffpunkt  *beachten !!!




Wollte dich gerade fragen, ob du Lust auf eine 2-stündige Spontantour hast. Aber das hat sich wohl erledigt.


----------



## MausD (28. November 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wollte dich gerade fragen, ob du Lust auf eine 2-stündige Spontantour hast. Aber das hat sich wohl erledigt.


Wenn du "spontan" her kommst, kein Thema


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (28. November 2006)

Kleines Rätsel. Wo war ich heute?


----------



## commencal blanc (28. November 2006)

merzbrück?


----------



## niki-2 (28. November 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo niki2 und Ombas
> 
> hat jemand Lust am Mittwochnachmittag zu fahren ? Man könnte ja eine Dämmertour starten mit anschließendem Snack . Da Ich bis 14 Uhr noch Frühschicht habe und dann Frei bis Montagabend wäre das für mich machbar.Donnerstag haben wir beim Siechen Weihnachtsessen wäre also für mich schlecht und Ich möchte ja noch Punkte einfahren.
> 
> ...



Hey Kurzer,

leider habe ich morgen Nachmittag noch einige Sachen zu erledigen. Deshalb kann ich nur morgen früh fahren!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (28. November 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> merzbrück?


War ja auch nicht schwer


----------



## Cheng (28. November 2006)

Termin für morgen abend!


----------



## kurzer37 (28. November 2006)

Hy Cheng
wo möchtet ihr / du denn langfahren?

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## FilledBratze (28. November 2006)

DIe heutige Tour hat mir leider den Rst gegeben -Gliederschmerzen, Fieber, Kopfschmerzen. Das volle Programm  Bin dann morgen also nicht beim NR mit dabei. Euch allen viel Spaß und hoffentlich bis bald.


----------



## Xxmurax (28. November 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Termin für morgen abend!



ne viertelstunde später und ich könnte mitfahren!!


----------



## MausD (29. November 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Termin für morgen abend!


48 Stunden später und ich könnte auch mitfahren. Wie wäre es mit einem Fright-Ride, jemand Interesse?


----------



## XCRacer (29. November 2006)

@MausS: Wie wäre es mal mit einen Tourenbericht vom Sorpesee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MausD (29. November 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> @MausS: Wie wäre es mal mit einen Tourenbericht vom Sorpesee


Schalt mich mal für die HP frei. Ich wollte eh noch einen "Ombas-Testen" Bericht schreiben.


----------



## HolyBen (29. November 2006)

Hallo Marcel,

eigentlich müsstest Du schreiben können (zumindest von den Berechtigungen her   ).

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## MausD (29. November 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Hallo Marcel,
> 
> eigentlich müsstest Du schreiben können (zumindest von den Berechtigungen her   ).
> 
> ...



Und wie geht das, über den Admin-Button. Ich hab aber keine Zugangsdaten...


----------



## HolyBen (29. November 2006)

MausD schrieb:


> Und wie geht das, über den Admin-Button. Ich hab aber keine Zugangsdaten...



CHAT !


----------



## MausD (29. November 2006)

Chat geht nicht, ich häng hinter einer Firewall die das nicht zuläst..
Und was heißt hier  kann ich doch nix für das ich keine Ahnung von nix hab. Aber eilt auch nicht, ich mach jetzt erst mal Feierabend und dann hab ich eh bis morgen kein Internet mehr.
Nacht


----------



## XCRacer (29. November 2006)

Mit den gleichen Daten, mit denen du dich im internen Bereich einloggst, kommst du auch in den Admin-Bereich. Eine Anleitung fürs Berichte schreiben, findest du unter "Intern".

Was machst du eigentlich beruflich? War das nicht irgendwas mit Computer?


----------



## mcmarki (29. November 2006)

fahr jetzt los -muss aber noch kurz zu zaffer - kann sein dass ich ein paar minuten später da bin - können ja xxmurax um 18.45 zu hause abholen


----------



## MausD (30. November 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Mit den gleichen Daten, mit denen du dich im internen Bereich einloggst, kommst du auch in den Admin-Bereich. ...


Kein Wunder das ich da nicht selber drauf gekommen bin, reichlich kompliziert das Ganze... 


XCRacer schrieb:


> ....Was machst du eigentlich beruflich? War das nicht irgendwas mit Computer?


Kein Kommentar


----------



## cyberp (30. November 2006)

MausD schrieb:


> Kein Wunder das ich da nicht selber drauf gekommen bin, reichlich kompliziert das Ganze...


Ich habe im User-Menü (sieht man nur nach Anmeldung) auf der normalen Seite mal Links zum erfassen neuer Artikel eingefügt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (30. November 2006)

Hallo @ Bernd

schau dir mal den Termin für Umzug auf der HP an .

Am 16.10.2006 ab 10.00 Uhr der alljährliche Umzug von Christian

Der braucht ja keine helfende Hand mehr 

Gruß
Kurzer37

Der Plattfußkönig


----------



## cyberp (30. November 2006)

@kurzer37: Danke, habe ich korrigiert


----------



## kurzer37 (30. November 2006)

MausD schrieb:


> 48 Stunden später und ich könnte auch mitfahren. Wie wäre es mit einem Fright-Ride, jemand Interesse?


 

Hallo MausD

falls du Lust hast melde dich mal,wann du fahren wolltest.Gestern war ja ein bescheidener Tag . 
Bis auf das Getränk und die Snacks danach.
@XCRacer :Von wegen alte Pocke du Jungspund .
Gruß
Kurzer37
der mit den Plattfüßen


----------



## MausD (30. November 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo MausD
> falls du Lust hast melde dich mal...


Lust schon, aber örtlich bin ich etwas verhindert. Arbeite in der Woche immer im Sauerland und kann nur hier Abends alleine biken.

*!An Alle!* Am Samstag soll es schön werden. Wie wäre es mal mit einer Nicht-Invaliden-Tour durch die Wälder?

M.aus.D


----------



## kurzer37 (30. November 2006)

MausD schrieb:


> Lust schon, aber örtlich bin ich etwas verhindert. Arbeite in der Woche immer im Sauerland und kann nur hier Abends alleine biken.
> 
> M.aus.D


 


Hast du Alzheimer ? Du schreibst doch das du 48Std. Später mitgefahren wärst , das heist Freitagabend könntest du doch oder?

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (30. November 2006)

Bericht meiner heutigen Tour auf der Hp:
http://www.omerbach.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=82&Itemid=2

Grüüüße XCR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (1. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Olli und Rene

nochmals vielen Dank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




für Eure Hilfe bei der NR-kleine Pocke Plattfußtour.


Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## burns68 (1. Dezember 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo Olli und Rene
> 
> nochmals vielen Dank
> 
> ...



Hi Kurzer,

ist doch selbstvertändlich, dass man einer alten Pocke hilft!

Olli


----------



## burns68 (1. Dezember 2006)

Hi Omba's,

wie sieht es aus, fahren wir morgen?

Olli


----------



## Cheng (1. Dezember 2006)

burns68 schrieb:


> Hi Omba's,
> 
> wie sieht es aus, fahren wir morgen?
> 
> Olli



sicher


----------



## XCRacer (1. Dezember 2006)

Wenn es nicht bald einen Termin gibt, fahre ich mit dem Feind. Ich nehme dann wohl den Kurzen mit. 3 Std Fahrzeit, 2 Std Pannen beheben


----------



## Dix (1. Dezember 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht bald einen Termin gibt, fahre ich mit dem Feind. Ich nehme dann wohl den Kurzen mit. 3 Std Fahrzeit, 2 Std Pannen beheben



Hi Rene,

sollte das eine kleine Anspielung auf die Jülich-Tour sein, wo ihr bösen Ombas meinen schönen Rahmen durchgesägt habt?


----------



## XCRacer (1. Dezember 2006)

Dix schrieb:


> sollte das eine kleine Anspielung auf die Jülich-Tour sein, wo ihr bösen Ombas meinen schönen Rahmen durchgesägt habt?


Eher auf die Pannentour von Mittwoch abend. Zitat Kurzer37 nach Panne 1:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , Nach Panne 2:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







VLG XCR 

*Termin für Samstag !!!*


----------



## HolyBen (1. Dezember 2006)

Bin ja leider auf Printenfabriktour.

Geht für abends alles klar ??


----------



## Dix (1. Dezember 2006)

Willste en Schlauch? Musste mitfahren morgen früh!


----------



## XCRacer (1. Dezember 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Geht für abends alles klar ??


Jepp! Fahr'n wir mit dem Rad dort hin? Am besten vorher nochmal phonen.
So gegen 19:30Uhr sollten wir in Dürwiß losradeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (1. Dezember 2006)

*Startzeit auf Wunsch von Cheng geändert! Bitte beachten!*


----------



## Cheng (1. Dezember 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> *Startzeit auf Wunsch von Cheng geändert! Bitte beachten!*


----------



## Cheng (2. Dezember 2006)

Sorry Leute, jetzt habt ihr wegen mir den Termin veschoben und ich muss mich doch raus tuen. Scheint heute nicht mein Tag zu sein, Sorry und viel Spass Euch allen!


----------



## burns68 (2. Dezember 2006)

Erster!

Schöne Tour! 

Georg, vielen Dank für den super Service!

Olli


----------



## commencal blanc (2. Dezember 2006)

Wann seit ihr denn an der Eifelstraße /Herrenfeldchen los gefahren?

Hatte den Termin noch gesehen, bin direkt aufs Rad und hab mich nicht mehr eingetragen. War um 12:19 da und keiner da  

Naja - aus Fehlern lernt man  

Hatte leider eh nicht soviel Zeit und bin 2 Stündchen durch die WÄlder geradelt! 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## XCRacer (2. Dezember 2006)

Als ich zu Hause war, habe ich gesehen, dass du angerufen hattest. Habe leider das Klingeln nicht gehört


----------



## RS-Hunter (2. Dezember 2006)

burns68 schrieb:


> ... Georg, vielen Dank für den super Service! ...



So schnell lassen wir keinen im Wald zurück


----------



## XCRacer (2. Dezember 2006)

Heutiger Tourbericht, wie immer auf der HP: http://www.omerbach.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=83&Itemid=2


----------



## XCRacer (3. Dezember 2006)

Ein paar Bilder von der Party gestern abend gibts im Fotoalbum auf der Hp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (3. Dezember 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Richtig! Mcmarki darf sich jetzt "Freibiersenkenfinisher" auf die Wade tätowieren lassen!



Auch wenn ich es nicht mit eigenen Augen gesehen habe, habe ich die Tabelle unter wir Ombas auf unser HP entsprechend geändert.


----------



## RS-Hunter (3. Dezember 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Heutiger Tourbericht, wie immer auf der HP: http://www.omerbach.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=83&Itemid=2



Hi René,

wie immer kurzer, prägnanter Bericht ...  ; nett, dass du nichts vom Missgeschick an der "tail-light"-Cafeteria in Breinigerberg geschrieben hast.  

Habe mir aber erlaubt kleine Fehler direkt zu korregieren. burns68 statt burns86  auch wenn Olli es vielleicht gerne hätte. 

Besonders gelungen finde ich das Farbenzusammenspiel von mcmarki's Jacke mit den Sternen am geschmückten Tannenbaum.


----------



## PacMan (3. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen!
Da ist man mal eine Woche nicht da, und schon braucht man anderthalb Stunden um alle neuen Beiträge und Berichte "aufzuarbeiten"!  
Ich bin froh, wieder hier zu sein, (in Hamburg gab's eindeutig zu wenig Berge!) und freue mich auch schon auf die nächste Tour! 
Muss auch einiges an WP-Punkten aufholen. Leider werde ich mich heute trotz Sonnenscheins noch nicht aufs Rad schwingen können.
Also, bis bald!


----------



## rpo35 (3. Dezember 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Habe mir aber erlaubt kleine Fehler direkt zu korregieren....


Muahhhh...






...duck und weg


----------



## tail-light (3. Dezember 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Hi René,
> 
> wie immer kurzer, prägnanter Bericht ...  ; nett, dass du nichts vom Missgeschick an der "tail-light"-Cafeteria in Breinigerberg geschrieben hast.


 
Was ist passiert  Habt ihr den Glühweinstand geplündert oder noch schlimmer - habe ich jetzt Hausverbot beim LAC? Los beichtet!!!

Gruß TL

PS: Was bekommt man als Winterkönigin?


----------



## RS-Hunter (3. Dezember 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Muahhhh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*1:0* für Dich!

@tail-light: keine Angst, Du kannst Dich jederzeit wieder blicken lassen. Ich glaube von den Offiziellen hat eh keiner etwas gemerkt. Nur die Ombas haben es gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (3. Dezember 2006)

Mag jemand mit mir radeln. Meine Verabredung hat gerade abgesagt


----------



## rpo35 (3. Dezember 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Mag jemand mit mir radeln. Meine Verabredung hat gerade abgesagt


Ich würde gerne, hab aber leider keine Zeit


----------



## HolyBen (3. Dezember 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Mag jemand mit mir radeln. Meine Verabredung hat gerade abgesagt



Was hast Du denn vor ?


----------



## XCRacer (3. Dezember 2006)

chat


----------



## XCRacer (3. Dezember 2006)

*Treff um 13:35Uhr an der Star-Tanke*! MTB-Runde (2h) durch den geschützten Wald. Bernd fährt auch mit. Also Tempo eher gemütlich.


----------



## XCRacer (3. Dezember 2006)

tail-light schrieb:


> PS: Was bekommt man als Winterkönigin?


Mich!


----------



## MausD (3. Dezember 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Mich!


Ist das dann nun ein Gewinn oder eher eine Niete


----------



## HolyBen (3. Dezember 2006)

MausD schrieb:


> Ist das dann nun ein Gewinn oder eher eine Niete


----------



## talybont (5. Dezember 2006)

Seid Ihr krank? Zwei Tage keine Postings


----------



## rpo35 (5. Dezember 2006)

talybont schrieb:


> Seid Ihr krank? Zwei Tage keine Postings


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (5. Dezember 2006)

talybont schrieb:


> Seid Ihr krank? Zwei Tage keine Postings


Wir haben Beamtenmikado gespielt. Wer zu erst schreibt verliert.
Du hast verloren und bezahlst die nächste Runde


----------



## rpo35 (5. Dezember 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wir haben Beamtenmikado gespielt. Wer zu erst schreibt verliert.
> Du hast verloren und bezahlst die nächste Runde


Interessant hier


----------



## MausD (7. Dezember 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ...Beamtenmikado gespielt...


Seit hier Mikado eingeführt wurde traut sich nu keiner mehr was zu schreiben.


----------



## PacMan (7. Dezember 2006)

Es gibt bloß nix Neues. Nur das Wetter wird kälter. Ich freu mich schon auf die erste Schnee-Tour der Saison!


----------



## MausD (7. Dezember 2006)

Dann sorg ich mal für Kurzweil.
Guckst du Neulich im Forum...


----------



## rpo35 (7. Dezember 2006)

MausD schrieb:


> Dann sorg ich mal für Kurzweil.
> Guckst du Neulich im Forum...


Und damit ihr nix verpaßt; hier das lückenlose Original

Edit: Ps: Zufälle gibt's !! Hab den Link heute im Büro bekommen...ich hab's vor längerer Zeit schon mal gesehen, aber nicht genauer beachtet ;-)


----------



## FilledBratze (7. Dezember 2006)

MausD schrieb:


> Guckst du Neulich im Forum...


 
Hallo Ombas.
Ich konnte es mir trotz leidiger Bronchitis nicht verkneifen lauthals loszulachen.   
Hoffe, ich bin bald wieder auf den Rädern


----------



## commencal blanc (7. Dezember 2006)

Absolut beschissene Situation - tut einem ja fast leid


----------



## PacMan (7. Dezember 2006)

Übrigens: ich hab in Hamburg das perfekte Rad für uns gesehen!





Gibts auch mit Sonnenschirmchen!





*edit*: auf meiner Homepage gibt's noch ein paar Photos aus Hamburg, falls es jemanden interessiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyberp (7. Dezember 2006)

Die Räder sind super  . Habe ich dieses Jahr auch in München gesehen.
Edit: Schöne Fotos. Du warst doch nicht etwas im Miniatur Wunderland? Da will ich unbedingt mal hin.


----------



## commencal blanc (7. Dezember 2006)

Genau das richtige für einen gemütlichen Sonntagsausflug - gibts das auch als Fully


----------



## XCRacer (7. Dezember 2006)

*Termin für eine SM-Tour am Samstag*


----------



## mcmarki (8. Dezember 2006)

SM-Racer - so langsam mache ich mir Sorgen... waren wohl traumatische boot-camp Erinnerungen.


----------



## burns68 (8. Dezember 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> *Termin für eine SM-Tour am Samstag*



Denkt dran, dass Ihr morgen abend noch was vor habt!!!!

CU 

Olli


----------



## ratze (9. Dezember 2006)

Morgen!
Hi,wartet auf mich !!
Ich muss noch meine Kette ölen,dann bin ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (9. Dezember 2006)

Ich stoße dann an der Eifelstraße/Herrenfeldchen zu euch - liege noch gut in der Zeit - ansonsten bitte 2 Sekunden warten ;-)

Gruß
Patrick

P.S: DIE SONNE IST WIEDER DA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FilledBratze (9. Dezember 2006)

Erster! War ne super Tour heute und der Glühwein war auch lecker 
Leider sinds wieder nur drei Bilder bei mir geworden. Gelobe aber Besserung in der Bildredaktion


----------



## XCRacer (9. Dezember 2006)

Bericht von heute auf der Home


----------



## burns68 (9. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

schöne Bilder! Da fahre ich mal nicht mit und Ihr fahrt zu 'ner Kletterwand! 

Bin froh, dass Ihr alle heil geblieben seit.

Olli


----------



## rpo35 (9. Dezember 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Bericht von heute auf der Home


Schön, aber  wir haben Dezember


----------



## XCRacer (9. Dezember 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Schön, aber  wir haben Dezember


Ich weiß nicht, was du willst


----------



## rpo35 (9. Dezember 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was du willst


Alles klar, so ist's besser


----------



## niki-2 (9. Dezember 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Bericht von heute auf der Home



Schöne Tour!! 

Schade das ich leider nicht konnte 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## kurzer37 (10. Dezember 2006)

Hallo SM-Truppe

habe ab Morgen Urlaub und werde Mittwoch oder Donnerstag eine längere Tour fahren falls jemand Lust hat melden. 
Startzeit ca. 10.30Uhr .
Gruß
Kurzer37

Hy Olli
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag .Lass dich reichlich beschenken.


----------



## niki-2 (10. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Bikegemeinde,

leider muß ich den Neujahrs Nightride am 05.01.2007 aus dienstlichen Gründen absagen!! 

Termin ist rausgenommen!!!

Aber aufgehoben ist nicht aufgeschoben!! 
Wir werden die Tour auf jedenfall nachholen sobald es möglich ist!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (10. Dezember 2006)

Na dann mach ich mal einen Termin für den kommenden Freitag! 

Denk dran, am Samstag gibt es keine Punkte!


----------



## RS-Hunter (10. Dezember 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Na dann mach ich mal einen Termin für den kommenden Freitag!



kann Freitag nicht, haben Firmen-Weihnachtsfeier ...


----------



## kurzer37 (11. Dezember 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Na dann mach ich mal einen Termin (fmax. 2Std. reine FZ)ür den kommenden Freitag!
> Denk dran, am Samstag gibt es keine Punkte!


 

Moin Thorsten
bin Mir nicht sicher ob Ich mich eintragen soll, weil ja sonst die Power Bar Pause entfällt wg. flicken und Reifen wechsel .
Und du wolltest doch bestimmt vor dem Sonnenaufgang zu Hause sein. 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## niki-2 (11. Dezember 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Na dann mach ich mal einen Termin für den kommenden Freitag!
> 
> Denk dran, am Samstag gibt es keine Punkte!



Kann leider auch nicht!! Muß auch zur Weihnachtsfeier!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## PacMan (12. Dezember 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> kann Freitag nicht, haben Firmen-Weihnachtsfeier ...





			
				niki-2 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann leider auch nicht!! Muß auch zur Weihnachtsfeier!!


Hey, dann sehen wir uns ja alle! Ich bin auch auf der Firmen-Weihnachtsfeier!


----------



## mcmarki (12. Dezember 2006)

PacMan schrieb:


> Hey, dann sehen wir uns ja alle! Ich bin auch auf der Firmen-Weihnachtsfeier!



cool - Ich habe auch Weihnachtsfeier


----------



## Xxmurax (12. Dezember 2006)

ich hab keine weihnachtsfeier :-(((


----------



## kurzer37 (12. Dezember 2006)

Xxmurax schrieb:


> ich hab keine weihnachtsfeier :-(((


 

Ich auch nicht  , aber Ikea und Lindt und dann NR-mit meinen Teamkollegen natürlich ohne Flickzeug der Zeit wegen .

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## ratze (15. Dezember 2006)

Ich hatte !
Und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (15. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde, heute bin ich zum Weihnachtskegeln bei Lersch und kann nicht mitfahren.

Können die Umzugshelfer vielleicht einen Treffpunkt ausmachen und hier posten ? Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich morgen Vormittag schon einen PKW steuern sollte.  

Grüüüüüße
Bernd


----------



## PacMan (15. Dezember 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Können die Umzugshelfer vielleicht einen Treffpunkt ausmachen und hier posten ?


Würde mich auch freuen, falls mich jemand per PKW abholen würde. Oder zumindest per Bike begleiten...


----------



## Cheng (15. Dezember 2006)

PacMan schrieb:


> Würde mich auch freuen, falls mich jemand per PKW abholen würde. Oder zumindest per Bike begleiten...



Da ich kein Auto habe sollte mich auch jemand mitnehmen können, würde auch mit dem Rad fahren, da kann ich aber mein Werkzeug nicht mitnehmen, denn ich habe das Gefühl das ich es mitnehmen sollte.

Der Zwischenstop in Aldenhoven heute abend ist leider gestorben, für die PowerBar Stärkung sollten wir uns was neues einfallen lassen!


----------



## kurzer37 (15. Dezember 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Der Zwischenstop in Aldenhoven heute abend ist leider gestorben, für die PowerBar Stärkung sollten wir uns was neues einfallen lassen!


 

Hallo
dafür hatte Ich Heute auf meinem Weg von Jülich zurück nach Zweifall einen Kaffeestop bei Cheng und Marie .
Vielen Dank für den Kaffee und die leckeren Plätzchen. 
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## burns68 (15. Dezember 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Der Zwischenstop in Aldenhoven heute abend ist leider gestorben, für die PowerBar Stärkung sollten wir uns was neues einfallen lassen!



Ich habe noch genug zu hause!!!! 

P.S.: Bringe noch jemanden mit, den ihr letzte Woche kennengelernt habt.

Olli


----------



## XCRacer (15. Dezember 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde, heute bin ich zum Weihnachtskegeln bei Lersch und kann nicht mitfahren.
> 
> Können die Umzugshelfer vielleicht einen Treffpunkt ausmachen und hier posten ? Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich morgen Vormittag schon einen PKW steuern sollte.
> 
> ...


Mit dem Rad: Treff um 10Uhr an der Star Tanke in Dürwiß
@Bernd: Sei um 10:10 bei Toyota Koch

Falls es regnet, sammel ich euch mit dem Auto ein. Wir sollten dann vorher phonen.

Sollte uns jetzt gleich jemand suchen, sind im Schneckes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (16. Dezember 2006)

10 Uhr!?!  Na gut, ich versuch's mal. Aber wartet nicht auf mich! (Wenn, dann bin ich bei Toyota Kochs)


----------



## HolyBen (16. Dezember 2006)

10.10 Uhr geht klar.


----------



## Cheng (16. Dezember 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> 10.10 Uhr geht klar.



Mehr zu schreiben war wohl um die Uhrzeit in Deinem Zustand nicht drin, wa! 

Dürften dann um die gleiche Zeit zu Hause gewesen sein!!

PS: bitte jeder zwei Eier essen, wie ich Christian kenne zieht der jetzt aus der 4 Etage in AC aus und in die 5 Etage in Alsdorf ein, dann habe wir die A-Karte gezogen!


----------



## RS-Hunter (16. Dezember 2006)

gut, habe leider auch kein Auto (steht irgendwie noch in der Eifel) bin dann auch um 10:00 Uhr dabei.

Muss dann heute nachmittag mein Auto noch holen, das gibt lecker WP-Punkte


----------



## XCRacer (16. Dezember 2006)

Habe vorhin in alten Fotos gestöbert und folgende Schätzchen gefunden:

MTB-Treff Langwahn von 1991:






Schon damals wurden Fahrtechnikübungen ausgeführt 





Schicke Kleidung war schon 91 angesagt 





1995 waren MTB-Rennen schon hart! Besonders in der Qualli zur Deutschen Meisterschaft 





Noch ein paar Bilder von meinem ehemaligen Fuhrpark auf www.mtb3000.de


----------



## XCRacer (16. Dezember 2006)

Wollte nur mal daran erinnern:
So ziemlich genau vor einem Jahr


----------



## burns68 (16. Dezember 2006)

Richtig geile Bilder!!!! 

Und diese Farben!


----------



## kurzer37 (17. Dezember 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wollte nur mal daran erinnern:
> So ziemlich genau vor einem Jahr


 

Genau da wollte Ich mit Familie zum E-weiler Weihnachtsmarkt um Euch mal in Farbe zu sehen , aber da ging nichts mehr.


----------



## MausD (17. Dezember 2006)

Hi,
kein Termin .
Ich werde heute eine Besichtigungstour beim Kurzen machen. 
So gegen 12 wollte ich los.
Wer Lust hat kann mich begleiten...und dabei vielleicht auch den Weg zeigen  
MausD


----------



## commencal blanc (17. Dezember 2006)

Super Fotos  

Passt gut zum 25. Jahre Mountainbike Artikel in der Bike 

Modisch hat sich dann doch auch einiges getan- 
wo ist eigenlich die Sonne hin - war doch eben noch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (17. Dezember 2006)

@RS-Hunter: Habe heute im Wald einen alten Bekannten von dir getroffen. Er fährt über den Winter MTB und wechselt im März wieder auf's Rennrad. Habe ihn auf unseren Treff und unsere HP verwiesen. Er wollte bald mal mit uns mit radeln.

Ich soll dir schöne Grüße von Mario bestellen.


----------



## RS-Hunter (17. Dezember 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich soll dir schöne Grüße von Mario bestellen.



Danke, Danke ... Mario war ein ehemaliger Nachbar. Sind einige male im Winter zusammen gefahren. Er ist ziemlich fit. Sicherlich zu stark für unsere Truppe.
War er alleine unterwegs?

Also warst Du nicht zum Rennen nach Mayen?!

Cu


----------



## talybont (17. Dezember 2006)

Moin,

so, nachdem mich die Kameraden gestern und heute mal so richtig durch die Mangel gedreht haben, beende ich das Sportjahr 2006.  
Aber das WE hat sich wirklich gelohnt:
SA: 1700 hm, 50 km, Trailanteil bei mind. 2/3, 4,5 h + 1h An- und Abfahrt (18 km) zum HBF MA. Solche Trails habe ich noch nicht erlebt. So viele Wurzeln und Steine, die da überall im Weg rumliegen, auch bergauf. Aber auch richtig flotte Dinger zum Rasen. Einfach nur endgeil!!! Nur mit dem Hardtail ist das auf Dauer kein Vergnügen. Irgendwann war die Luft raus und am letzen Anstieg bin ich geplatzt. Danach noch schön eingekehrt und mit Licht auf Trail zurück nach Lambrecht und mit der Bahn zurück nach MA.
SO: die etwas langsamere Variante, 1100 hm, 32 km + 18 km Anfahrt. Aber auch hier waren grenzwertige Dinger dabei. Dafür Kaiserwetter mit Sonne satt.

Fazit:
- Pfalz ist nix für Hardtails und lange Touren ungefedert
- die Pfalz wäre absolut nix für Bernd, müsste im Gladiator-Jacket fahren  
- über 8200 km und fast 400 Stunden sind genug für dieses Jahr --> brauche dringend etwas Ruhe!!!

Bringe zwar zu Weihnachten ein Rad mit nach ESW, aber nur zum Schrauben!

mfg,
Armin


----------



## XCRacer (17. Dezember 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> War er alleine unterwegs?


Ja


> Also warst Du nicht zum Rennen nach Mayen?!


Nö


> Bringe zwar zu Weihnachten ein Rad mit nach ESW, aber nur zum Schrauben!


Ach komm, du Lusche! Ein feines Feiertagsründchen wird doch wohl drin sein!


----------



## kurzer37 (17. Dezember 2006)

talybont schrieb:


> Bringe zwar zu Weihnachten ein Rad mit nach ESW, aber nur zum Schrauben!
> 
> mfg,
> Armin


 

[email protected]
mein Sportjahr 2006 ist noch nicht zu Ende,die Kiste (Karton)Welde Gold steht im Keller und wird auchdas Jahr  2007 noch am Anfang erleben. 

Für Morgen falls jemand lust hat gegen 10.30Uhr für zwei Stunden fahren.

Gruß
Kurzer37

@Rene die Bilder sind geil , falls die Kleidung noch vorhanden ist sollte man eine Flowerpower Tour starten.


----------



## rpo35 (17. Dezember 2006)

talybont schrieb:


> ... - Pfalz ist nix für Hardtails und lange Touren ungefedert...


So'n Quatsch


----------



## XCRacer (17. Dezember 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> @Rene die Bilder sind geil , falls die Kleidung noch vorhanden ist sollte man eine Flowerpower Tour starten.


Trikot und Rad habe ich noch


----------



## kurzer37 (17. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Holyben
vielen Dank für den kick.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## mcmarki (19. Dezember 2006)

An alle mittwochs Fahrer insbesondere Dieter und Michael,

habe morgen frei und würde gerne morgen früh ab 10.00 h ne Runde fahren.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (19. Dezember 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:


> An alle mittwochs Fahrer insbesondere Dieter und Michael,
> 
> habe morgen frei und würde gerne morgen früh ab 10.00 h ne Runde fahren.
> 
> ...



Sehr gute Idee!!! 

Das wird dann morgen meine letzte MTB Tour in diesem Jahre sein!
Wo sollen wir uns denn treffen Markus?

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## kurzer37 (19. Dezember 2006)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Sehr gute Idee!!!
> 
> Das wird dann morgen meine letzte MTB Tour in diesem Jahre sein!
> Wo sollen wir uns denn treffen Markus?
> ...


 

Tut mir leid  ,aber habe schon einen Termin mit Berthold aus Mausbach. Berthold fährt aber mit seinem Trekkingrad und ist auch nicht ganz so schnell wie Ihr .
Fährt genau das WP-Tempo um Punkte zu sammeln. 

Demnächst mal falls möglich ein paar Tage vorher . 

So und nun allen die jetzt Bald wech sind :
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ein paar schöne und besinnliche Feiertage ein frohes und gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und alles gute für das Jahr 2007
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Kurzer37

Habe zwischen den Tagen die freien Tage und fahre dann natürlich weiter Punkte ein.


----------



## niki-2 (19. Dezember 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid  ,aber habe schon einen Termin mit Berthold aus Mausbach. Berthold fährt aber mit seinem Trekkingrad und ist auch nicht ganz so schnell wie Ihr .
> Fährt genau das WP-Tempo um Punkte zu sammeln.
> 
> Demnächst mal falls möglich ein paar Tage vorher .
> ...



Schade, schade Herr Kurzer 

wäre gerne mit dir noch eine schöne Weihnachtsrunde gefahren 

Na aber trotzdem schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Die Grüße gelten natürlich für alle!! Habe keine Lust so viel zu schreiben!!

Gruß

Dieter

P.S. Und laßt euch reich beschenken!!


----------



## mcmarki (19. Dezember 2006)

Dieter,

wie wäre es 10.30 h - Flugplatz Merzbrück?


----------



## niki-2 (19. Dezember 2006)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Dieter,
> 
> wie wäre es 10.30 h - Flugplatz Merzbrück?



Alles klar! 

Bis dann 

Dieter


----------



## burns68 (20. Dezember 2006)

Ein Fully mal anderes!

http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/06103103.html 

 

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (20. Dezember 2006)

burns68 schrieb:


> Ein Fully mal anderes!
> 
> http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/06103103.html


Das ist ein Ausschnitt aus irgend einem NWD oder Kranked Film...hab ich


----------



## kurzer37 (20. Dezember 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Ausschnitt aus irgend einem NWD oder Kranked Film...hab ich


 

Das wäre was für unseren Rene , der is auch so Jeck  . Danach wird dann Holyben mit der Fahrweise vertraut gemacht. 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## HolyBen (20. Dezember 2006)

Lass mal, an manchen Stellen würde ich noch nicht mal zu Fuß runtergehen.


----------



## XCRacer (20. Dezember 2006)

Wie macht man eigentlich mit einem Einrad einen Wheelie


----------



## burns68 (22. Dezember 2006)

Schon was für morgen geplant?


----------



## PacMan (22. Dezember 2006)

Ja!

Lange Ausschlafen...
 

Bin aber auch für 'ne Tour zu haben!


----------



## mcmarki (22. Dezember 2006)

also dann um 11.00 h starten? das reicht ja zum ausschlafen!


----------



## MausD (22. Dezember 2006)

Termin für morgen.
Da hat Pascal Zeit genug zum Ausschlafen und ich kann mich vorher noch mal in den Weihnachtstroubel stürzen. 
Licht nicht vergessen


----------



## mcmarki (22. Dezember 2006)

MausD schrieb:


> Termin für morgen.
> Da hat Pascal Zeit genug zum Ausschlafen und ich kann mich vorher noch mal in den Weihnachtstroubel stürzen.
> Licht nicht vergessen



uuhhhh - was kaufst Du mir denn?


----------



## RS-Hunter (22. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Jungs,

werde mich morgen spontan entscheiden, ob ich mitfahren kann. Müssen noch einiges besorgen. Falls ich es nicht bis 12:00 Uhr schaffe, fahre ich evtl. nachmittags dann noch eine Runde.

Grüße
Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (22. Dezember 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> werde mich morgen spontan entscheiden, ob ich mitfahren kann. Müssen noch einiges besorgen. Falls ich es nicht bis 12:00 Uhr schaffe, fahre ich evtl. nachmittags dann noch eine Runde.
> 
> ...



Isch Och!


----------



## PacMan (22. Dezember 2006)

Ich denke, 12:00 Uhr sollte bei mir klappen. Ansonsten melde ich mich frühestmöglich.


----------



## HolyBen (23. Dezember 2006)

MausD schrieb:


> Termin für morgen.
> Da hat Pascal Zeit genug zum Ausschlafen und ich kann mich vorher noch mal in den Weihnachtstroubel stürzen.
> Licht nicht vergessen



Bin leider von einer Erkältung dahingerafft worden.

Same procedure as every year: kaum Urlaub schon krank !

Ich wünsche euch eine schöne Tour und wenn wir uns nicht mehr sehen, hören, schreiben die zu diesem Zeitpunkt üblichen Wünsche.  

Bis zum nächsten Jahr

Bernd


----------



## MausD (23. Dezember 2006)

Hi,
da bisher sonst keiner aus Dürwiß mitfährt würde ich sagen:
Neuer Treffpunkt: 12 Uhr Eschweiler Hauptbahnhof (der bei Pacman!)
Für die Mitfahrenden wohl wohl besser  
M.


----------



## PacMan (23. Dezember 2006)

Alles klar, bis gleich!


----------



## kurzer37 (23. Dezember 2006)

Und für alle die unser HP nicht lesen  .





*EIN FROHES WEIHNACHTSFEST *​*UND EIN JAHR 2007 *​*IN GESUNDHEIT, GLÜCK UND FREUDE *​Eure Ombas​​​​​Geschrieben von @Rene alias XCRacer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


​


----------



## RS-Hunter (23. Dezember 2006)

Kleiner Bericht zu meiner lonesome Tour "Auf der Suche nach dem Christkind"

Bin nachdem alle Aufgaben erledigt waren kurz vor halb drei los. Entlang des Omerbachs bis Hamisch, durch Schevenhütte am Parkplatz Staumauer hoch. Ein gutes Stück vor den Biberdämmen kamm mir ein Biker entgegen - im nachhinein hätte es Patrick sein können   - also weiter an den Biberdämmen vorbei bis zum Brandenburger Tor. 

Vor Hürtgen die Straßenseite gewechselt und im Dickicht des Nebels hinunter ins Tal. Zerkall, Kallerbenden, Obermaubach und dann wieder hoch nach Kleinhau. Nun wurde es so langsam doch etwas düster, also die Funzel installiert und weiter gings. 

Alleine mit dem Lichtkegel der Mirage im Nebel durch Großau und über den rennweg wieder bis Schevenhütte. Nun wieder nach Hamisch entlang des Omerbachs wieder in Eschweiler angelangt.

Hier wurde ich wieder aus der Einsamkeit in die Hektik der Zivilisation zurückgeholt.

Auf dem Eschweiler Markt war Kirmes angesagt   - wie romantisch - und  einige spielten "Eisstockschiessen".

Völlig geplättet sitzt ich wieder zu Hause. Gleich geht's zur Geburtstagsparty.

Frohe Weihnachten wünscht Georg


----------



## commencal blanc (23. Dezember 2006)

@ rs-hunter

Dann haben wir uns wohl wirklich (über-) sehen....
Bin nämlich gegen 14:15 los, um noch ein lockeres Ründchen zu drehen.
Bin über Langerwehe, Wenau, Hamich, Gressenich über Straße gefahren. Dann über Buche 19, weißer Stein, eine Runde über Gottfriedskreuz und Knotenpunkt 4 , an den Biberwegen zurück, weißer Stein und runter zur Staumauer.
Hoch zum Rennweg, und abschließend über Laufenburg und den Meroder Wald nach Hause getingelt...
Entspannte 40,5km in 1:49!

Gute Nacht!


----------



## XCRacer (23. Dezember 2006)

Ihr habts echt gut. Ich musste mich mit Kuchen vollstopfen lassen und anschließend auch noch Bier trinken 

Wo ist "Knotenpunkt 4"? Nie gehört!

Ich wollte morgen vormittag eine kleine Runde drehen. Bei Interessen hier melden!

Ansonsten schöne Feiertage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MausD (24. Dezember 2006)

Jemand Interesse für ein No-Bike-Treffen in Eschweiler?
Etwa gegen 12 Uhr für ein gutes Stündchen

M.


----------



## burns68 (24. Dezember 2006)

MausD schrieb:


> Jemand Interesse für ein No-Bike-Treffen in Eschweiler?
> Etwa gegen 12 Uhr für ein gutes Stündchen
> 
> M.



Habe zwar noch keine Rückantwort von BEA, aber ich denke ich bin dabei!!!

Vor dem Gürzenich?

Olli


----------



## MausD (24. Dezember 2006)

burns68 schrieb:


> ...Vor dem Gürzenich?...


Klingt gut.

Kannst du bitte das Rezept mitbringen?!
Danke.


Bis gleich...


----------



## burns68 (24. Dezember 2006)

MausD schrieb:


> Klingt gut.
> 
> Kannst du bitte das Rezept mitbringen?!
> Danke.
> ...




Ist schon eingepackt!


----------



## FilledBratze (24. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Ombas,
ich habe vorgestern alleine eine traumhafte Tour am Getzbach gemacht - danke nochmal an Rpo, dass er demjenigen den Trail gezeigt hat, auf dessen Home ich dieses Leckerstück in der Karte eingezeichnet gesehen habe .
Bei Raureif ist der Weg schon recht anspruchsvoll - der vielen Wurzeln wegen - aber eben sauscharf und bei Sonnenschein ist die Kullisse ein Gedicht.

Ich wünsche euch allen ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest. Vielleicht zieht es euch ja auch trotz des Nebels in die Berge: Hat jemand Lust zwischen Heiligmittag und Abend zu radeln?


----------



## RS-Hunter (24. Dezember 2006)

MausD schrieb:


> Jemand Interesse für ein No-Bike-Treffen in Eschweiler?
> Etwa gegen 12 Uhr für ein gutes Stündchen
> 
> M.



Werde auch gleich, wie es schon seit Jahrzehnten Tradition ist, in der Gasse sein.

Bis denne ... dem Rest Schöne Festtage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (24. Dezember 2006)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Vielleicht zieht es euch ja auch trotz des Nebels in die Berge


Hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## GeJott (24. Dezember 2006)

Tolle Bilder  

Gerd


----------



## tail-light (24. Dezember 2006)

Ich wünsche allen Ombas ein schönes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch!!!!! Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder voll da.....

Gruß TL


----------



## commencal blanc (24. Dezember 2006)

Wünsche auch ein besinnlichen Weihnachtsfest und schonmal einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr -  

Hat jemand vor bei der trans germany mitzufahren=? 
http://www.bike-transgermany.de/

oder: http://www.bike-festival.de/


gut´s nächtle....

Patrick


----------



## XCRacer (25. Dezember 2006)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Hat jemand vor bei der trans germany mitzufahren=?
> http://www.bike-transgermany.de/


Hallo Patrick

Bin kein Freund von solchen Kommerzveranstaltungen. Sowas organisiere ich lieber selber. Individuell und zu einem Bruchteil der Kosten. Stichwort Transgermania.

Wie ich bei Omba-internen Sitzungen mitbekommen habe, sind einige Events für das kommende Jahr geplant. Ich will nicht allzu sehr vorgreifen, da wir noch nichts konkretes besprochen haben, aber voraussichtlich machen wir wieder... 

ein Tour-Camp (eventuell als Etappenfahrt mit Begleitwagen)
 Saarschleifen-Marathon ist bestimmt auch wieder für einige ein wichtiges Ereignis
Rureifel-Cross wird wohl auch in die dritte Auflage gehen
ferner machen wir sicherlich wieder eine Oster- und Jubeltour
dann haben wir kurz über einen Tour-Tag gesprochen, an dem mehrere Touren für unterschiedliche Leistungsklassen angeboten werden. (Siehe TTTT im Tomburger Thread).
Hab ich was vergessen


----------



## XCRacer (25. Dezember 2006)

GeJott schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder


Danke, aber meine Bilder sind dagegen nichts! Traumhaft, diese Wetterlage!


----------



## FilledBratze (25. Dezember 2006)

@xcracer. Ich find Deine Bilder besser. Nicht, dass die Bilder von Eifelwetter nicht gut sind - sogar sehr professionell, aber es sind übliche Motive und Du fängst eine ähnliche Stimmung mit einer viel spartanischeren Kullisse ein. Das ist die Kunst beim Fotografieren - aus wenig viel machen. In diesem Sinne: Weiter so


----------



## Cheng (25. Dezember 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hallo Patrick
> 
> Bin kein Freund von solchen Kommerzveranstaltungen. Sowas organisiere ich lieber selber. Individuell und zu einem Bruchteil der Kosten. Stichwort Transgermania.
> 
> ...



Hiermit erkläre ich Dich zu unserem Schrifftführer, schön alles nachgehalten und zu Papier gebracht, Danke!


----------



## commencal blanc (26. Dezember 2006)

Klingt gut, eure Planung für 2007 

Meine Planung für 2006 hat sich erstmal erledigt - so toller Sonnenschein, aber ich liege seit Sonntag platt in der Gegend rum - mal so ne richtig tolle Erkältung!

Dabei habe ich mir extra Urlaub genommen die nächsten Tage


----------



## ratze (27. Dezember 2006)

Na !
Da schließe ich mich doch an !!
Ich liege seit gestern dumm rum und bin krank,natürlich habe ich auch Urlaub !:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xxmurax (28. Dezember 2006)

so wieder ein jahr rum, das ich leider deaktivierter beenden musste als geplant, aber dafuer hab ich mir natuerlich fuer 2007 auch was vorgenommen und die planung klingt fantastico...

wuensche euch allen einen guten ride ins neue jahr!!!!


----------



## kurzer37 (28. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Ombas and Friends

habe das alte Jahr mit dem verlust unseres geliebten Katers ( 17,75 Jahr)beendet .

Trotzdem wünsche Ich und meine Familie

*allen Ombas *

ein gutes und gesundes neues Jahr 2007






Gruß
Kurzer37

Der um einen Freund trauert


----------



## PacMan (28. Dezember 2006)

@kurzer: Mein aufrichtiges Beileid!

@all: wir sehen uns im nächsten Jahr! Guten Rutsch!


----------



## Cheng (28. Dezember 2006)

Hey Leute, kann am Samstag nicht, Jutta muss arbeiten, wie sieht es mit einer Silvester-Tour am Sonntag aus? Einfach mal hier melden!


----------



## XCRacer (28. Dezember 2006)

Bin für eine Sylvestertour zu haben. Ich kann im Gegensatz zu Cheng auch am Samstag. Bei Interesse mache ich einen Termin. 11Uhr, Star-Tanke, bei annehmbaren Wetter?


----------



## mcmarki (29. Dezember 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Bei Interesse mache ich einen Termin. 11Uhr, Star-Tanke, bei annehmbaren Wetter?



Bin dabei


----------



## kurzer37 (29. Dezember 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Bin für eine Sylvestertour zu haben. Ich kann im Gegensatz zu Cheng auch am Samstag. Bei Interesse mache ich einen Termin. 11Uhr, Star-Tanke, bei annehmbaren Wetter?


 



Falls der Haushaltsvorstand sein O.K. gibt wäre Ich auch bereit. Habe ja zu Weihnachten Schläuche,CO2 Kartuschen und Mäntel geschenkt
 bekommen. 

Es kann uns also nichts mehr aufhalten 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## FilledBratze (29. Dezember 2006)

@kurzer: Welch weise Vorahnung Deiner Familie  Ich wünschte, mir hätte man auch eine Palette von diesen nützlichen Utensilien geschenkt...
Das mit Deinem Kater tut mir leid.

Am Wochenende komm ich gerne mit.

Bis dann


----------



## kurzer37 (29. Dezember 2006)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> @kurzer: Welch weise Vorahnung Deiner Familie
> Bis dann


 

Das war ja keine Vorahnung  , die wußten das von meinem ersten NR mit den Ombas. Da habe Ich zweimal Platt gefahren und den Jungs den Abend versaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (29. Dezember 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Da habe Ich zweimal Platt gefahren und den Jungs den Abend versaut



echt? kann ich mich gar nicht mehr dran erinnern?? oder warst Du es der sein Bike ins Geäst gepfeffert hat?


----------



## RS-Hunter (29. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin Samstag und/oder Sonntag für eine Tour zu haben.

Dann mache ich mal für morgen einen Termin mit anschliessender Christstollen und Öttinger Winterbier-Verköstigung. 

Georg


----------



## burns68 (29. Dezember 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Hey Leute, kann am Samstag nicht, Jutta muss arbeiten, wie sieht es mit einer Silvester-Tour am Sonntag aus? Einfach mal hier melden!



Hi, 

bin auch für Sonntag zu haben!

Olli


----------



## XCRacer (29. Dezember 2006)

*Lightride! **HEUTE ABEND!* 

21Uhr Star Tanke! Asfalt und feste Wege, ca. 1,5h!


----------



## HolyBen (29. Dezember 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> *Lightride! **HEUTE ABEND!*
> 
> 21Uhr Star Tanke! Asfalt und feste Wege, ca. 1,5h!



Bin zu faul !  

Frag nächstes Jahr nochmal.


----------



## XCRacer (29. Dezember 2006)

Na wenigstens kommt dein Drop-Chief, du Lusche! Gudden Rutsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (29. Dezember 2006)

können wir den Termin ca. 30 - 45 min nach hinten verschieben? dat gibt sonst keinen bei mir.


----------



## XCRacer (29. Dezember 2006)

können wir machen. bin trotzdem um 21 an der tanke und fahre schonmal ne kleine runde bis zum kappellchen oder so. bin dann spätestens um 21:45 wieder an der startanke.


----------



## RS-Hunter (29. Dezember 2006)

21:45 Uhr ist ok


----------



## cyberp (29. Dezember 2006)

verdammt , meine Beleuchtung liegt doch tatsächlich noch in Aachen im Keller .


----------



## PacMan (29. Dezember 2006)

Morgen hab ich keine Zeit, aber Sonntag wäre wahrscheinlich was drin! So ab 11:00 Uhr oder so...


----------



## commencal blanc (29. Dezember 2006)

ganz fit bin ich zwar immer noch nicht - aber eine gemütliche Samstag Tour probiere ich morgen mal, wenn ich mich morgen früh dazu in der Lage fühle


----------



## XCRacer (30. Dezember 2006)

Kurzbericht zur gestrigen Lightride: Die ersten 40min war ich alleine unterwegs und fuhr zur Gedenkkappelle Lohn.

Dann um 21:40Uhr Treff mit Georg an der Star-Tanke. Er ist als einziger meinem Aufruf gefolgt, wärend andere faul auf der Couch lümmelten, bzw. sinnlose Stunden am PC verbrachten. 

...weiter auf der HP


----------



## mcmarki (30. Dezember 2006)

Ich tu mich für heute raus - 
Morgen wäre ich dabei, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.
Allen anderen wünsche ich gleich viel Spass.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## burns68 (30. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

jetzt fängt es auch noch an zu regnen, wie Sau!

Und jetzt?


----------



## commencal blanc (30. Dezember 2006)

sooooooooo - 
Wach bin ich - ganz gesund nicht - deshalb werde ich mich nicht bei diesem nass-windigem Wetter nach draußen trauen. 

Habe keinen Bock wieder eine Woche da zu liegen  

Den Anderen, tapferen Menschen viel Spaß!!!

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (30. Dezember 2006)

Sieht wirklich bescheiden aus. Zum Glück ist es recht mild aber saumäßig windig. An mir soll's nicht liegen.

Vielleicht fällt die Tour dann etwas kürzer aus.


----------



## XCRacer (30. Dezember 2006)

Das ist mir zu schmuddelig. Ich bin raus 
Eventuell dann am Nachmittag, aber...
_ Heute verdichten sich die Wolken rasch weiter oder es ist schon von Beginn an bedeckt und nachfolgend regnet es längere Zeit. (...) Zeitweise lebhafter Wind um Süd, teils mit stürmischen Böen, auf den freien Eifelgipfeln Gefahr schwerer Sturmböen._


----------



## burns68 (30. Dezember 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich bescheiden aus. Zum Glück ist es recht mild aber saumäßig windig. An mir soll's nicht liegen.
> 
> Vielleicht fällt die Tour dann etwas kürzer aus.



Also ich bleibe zu Hause, ich habe keine Lust wieder krank zu werden!

Mal sehen, wie das Wetter morgen wird!

Viel spaß! Ich bin stolz auf euch!

Olli


----------



## RS-Hunter (30. Dezember 2006)

Ok, dann warten wir mal bis Mittag, evtl. dann etwas spontanes.

Aber der Stollen muss weg.

Dann kann ich wenigstens noch etwas Bikepflege betreiben, gestern krächzte die Kette nach Öl. Obwohl ich sie diese Nacht noch etwas mit Brunox verwöhnt habe.


----------



## commencal blanc (30. Dezember 2006)

Na dann - einen geruhsamen Samstag Morgen  

Allen Tapferen viel Spaß und gute Fahrt!!!


----------



## XCRacer (30. Dezember 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Aber der Stollen muss weg.


Gibt's denn nix zu schrauben? 
Ich wollte mal versuchen, eine 36-Loch Felge mit einer 32-Loch Nabe zu paaren


----------



## Cheng (30. Dezember 2006)

zu schrauben gibts immer was!


----------



## FilledBratze (30. Dezember 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal versuchen, eine 36-Loch Felge mit einer 32-Loch Nabe zu paaren


 
Das ist ne ganz schlechte Idee. Der Flansch der Nabe ist durch die vier weiteren Löcher instabiler als 32er und mit 32 Speichen musst du definitiv mehr Spannung drauf geben. Mehr Spannung + destabilisierter Flansch = gerissener Flansch.


Ich bin heute auch raus. Wenns besser wird, können wir ja spontan noch was ausmachen - bin auch für nen Straßen-NR zu haben.

Cu


----------



## RS-Hunter (30. Dezember 2006)

Können auch gerne was in der Garage schrauben. 

Habe noch viel Arbeit dort liegen, z.B. zwei Laufräder einspeichen, Ben's alten Hobel in Gang bringen, ganz zu schweigen von Marcel's Rad, das fühlt sich schon so langsam heimisch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (30. Dezember 2006)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Das ist ne ganz schlechte Idee.


Für schlechte Ideen bin ich immer zu haben 

Mal schauen. Vielleicht schaue ich später mal an der Schraubergarage vorbei.

NR ist auch OK. Rehe, Jäger und Talsperrenwächter aufscheuchen hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## RS-Hunter (30. Dezember 2006)

neuer Termin für heute nachmittag in der Schraubergarage 17


----------



## HolyBen (30. Dezember 2006)

Mach bitte Kaffee zum Stollen.


----------



## Cheng (30. Dezember 2006)

Hier der Termin für Sylvester!

PS: ich bring mein altes neues mit, was durch Bernd fast nicht hätte sein können!


----------



## HolyBen (30. Dezember 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Hier der Termin für Sylvester!
> 
> PS: ich bring mein altes neues mit, was durch Bernd fast nicht hätte sein können!



Hier liegt wohl ein Tippfehler vor. Es muss natürlich heißen: ... was durch Bernd erst ermöglicht wurde.

Gruß
Bernd, der Finder der verlorenen Feder.


----------



## XCRacer (30. Dezember 2006)

*Bericht zur heutigen Schrauberparty: *
Zur Jahresabschluss-Schrauberparty lud mal wieder Georg ein. Erneut wurde ein Opfer gefunden, welches sich bereit erklärte, sein Rad zur Verfügung zu stellen.

...weiter auf www.omerbach.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (30. Dezember 2006)

Hey René, super Bericht,  

habe mich nochmal schlapp gelacht, ... Klasse!  

Etwas fehlt jedoch noch: "Am Ende wurde auf der Werkbank dann noch ein nicht so wichtiges Innenlebenteil gefunden. "

So macht schrauben Spass.


----------



## PacMan (30. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab mich für morgen mal eingetragen, will aber nix versprechen. Wartet nicht zu lange auf mich!


----------



## burns68 (30. Dezember 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Hey René, super Bericht,
> 
> habe mich nochmal schlapp gelacht, ... Klasse!
> [/COLOR]



Ich auch!

"SPONG! BONG! PLONG!" - Einfach super!

Olli


----------



## RS-Hunter (30. Dezember 2006)

habe es auch im entsprechenden Thread veröffentlicht


----------



## Cheng (30. Dezember 2006)

was haben wir gelernt, höre nicht auf Bernd! 

PS: irgendwie war es wohl doch eine LX-Kassette!


----------



## RS-Hunter (30. Dezember 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> PS: irgendwie war es wohl doch eine LX-Kassette!



sag ich doch ...


----------



## ManuelAC (31. Dezember 2006)

Drössiger Einsteiger- bzw. gemütliche Jahresaussteigertour?! Wenn ich schon so direkt angesprochen werde, bin ich natürlich dabei!


----------



## RS-Hunter (31. Dezember 2006)

falls ich es schaffe mit zu fahren, melde ich mch kurz vorher.


----------



## kurzer37 (31. Dezember 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Hier der Termin für Sylvester!
> 
> PS: ich bring mein altes neues mit, was durch Bernd fast nicht hätte sein können!


 

Danke das ihr die Termine so Spät einstellt , dann kann man wenigstens nicht mehr mitfahren.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Eine Stunde später wäre besser gewesen.

Gruß
Kurzer


----------



## Cheng (31. Dezember 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Danke das ihr die Termine so Spät einstellt , dann kann man wenigstens nicht mehr mitfahren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wir können ja über Zweifall kommen und Dich abholen, dürfte dann zwischen 12Uhr und 12:15Uhr sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (31. Dezember 2006)

Mist, verschlafen! Jetzt muss ich mich aber beeilen...


----------



## Cheng (31. Dezember 2006)

Den Kurzen treffen wir um 12 am Gottfriedskreuz, bis gleich!


----------



## RS-Hunter (31. Dezember 2006)

braucht nicht auf mich zu warten .. viel Spass


----------



## XCRacer (31. Dezember 2006)

ich komme direkt zur eifelstrasse. bis gleich.


----------



## burns68 (31. Dezember 2006)

Ich muß meinen Eltern helfen! Tu mich auch raus!

Ich wünsche euch allen eine schöne Tour und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Olli


----------



## kurzer37 (31. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Ombas and Friends,

mein erstes Jahr auf dem MTB ( ca. 5500 km) neigt sich nun dem Ende und Ich möchte mich bei Euch Ombas für ein tolles Jahr bedanken.
Vor allen Dingen für die Freundlichkeit und Herzlichkeit mit der Ihr neue MTB`ler aufnehmt und Sie in die Geheimnisse  von Ombananien einweiht.

Ich wünsche Euch allen und euren Familien ,auch den Jungs aus Roetgen,Breinig,Mausbach , Vicht usw. und allen die mich kennen und mögen  und vor allen Dingen die mich nicht mögen ,

einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2007. 

Und hoffentlich braucht keiner einen Defilibrator , sonst hätten wir den besser mitgenommen .

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Cheng (31. Dezember 2006)

Allen eine geile Sylvesterfete und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: Bericht zur Jahreabschlusstour kommt morgen!


----------



## MausD (31. Dezember 2006)

Auch von mir ein frohes neues 2007.

Und für alle deren Kopf morgen noch durch das Trikot past...guckt ihr hier...
Termin zur Neujahrs-Tour 2007
MausD.


----------



## FilledBratze (31. Dezember 2006)

MausD schrieb:


> Und für alle deren Kopf morgen noch durch das Trikot past...
> MausD.


 Der Kopf sicher4lich bei mir schon - was Alkohol angeht bin ich diszipliniert, allerdings mein Spieltrieb auf dem Rad ist leider grenzenlos und deswegen passt morgen der geschwollene Fuß nicht in den Schuh.

Ich wünsch euch allen eine schöne Sylvesterparty und morgen eine schöne Tour - falls sich ein paar finden bei denen sich auch wirklich nur die beiden Räder drehen  und nicht die ganze Hintergrundgrafik.

Bei Michael möchte ich mich noch mal für die super Rast mit Glühwein und Keksen (sicherlich bald auf der Ombapage ) bedanken, vor allen Dingen aber für die trefflichen Worte, die ich nicht hätte besser formulieren können.

Ihr seid wirklich super, Ombas und es hat mich auch sehr überrascht, wie nett und umgänglich ihr zu "Frischlingen" seid.
Bleibt so - denn gäbe es beinahe sieben Milliarden Menschen mehr von eurem Schlag, hätte die Rüstungsindustrie keine Existenzberechtigung mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (1. Januar 2007)

Allen die dieses lesen ein gutes und gesundes neues Jahr 2007.


----------



## kurzer37 (1. Januar 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein frohes neues 2007.
> 
> Und für alle deren Kopf morgen noch durch das Trikot past...guckt ihr hier...
> Termin zur Neujahrs-Tour 2007
> MausD.


 

Hallo MausD

falls du in die Richtung meiner Heimat kommst und eine Begleitung für eine Stunde suchst melde dich Telef. steht auf Ombaseite.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## PacMan (1. Januar 2007)

Na, alle gut in's neue Jahr gekommen?



MausD schrieb:


> Und für alle deren Kopf morgen noch durch das Trikot past...guckt ihr hier...
> Termin zur Neujahrs-Tour 2007


Ich hoffe, du bist bei dem Wetter nicht wirklich unterwegs!


----------



## MausD (1. Januar 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> ...Ich hoffe, du bist bei dem Wetter nicht wirklich unterwegs!


Doch!
Die ersten 3 Minuten waren auch ganz OK. Dann setzte der kleine und anschließend der große Regen ein .  Der Geist war willig aber das Fleisch dann doch nach einer Stunde ekligen Regen bei 4° schwach. Aber so kann es in diesem Jahr eigenlich Wettermäßig nur noch aufwärts gehen.
Den Winterkönig hab ich aber glaub ich damit verpast  
Aber es gibt ja noch den Winterpokal...


----------



## kurzer37 (1. Januar 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> Doch!
> Die ersten 3 Minuten waren auch ganz OK. Dann setzte der kleine und anschließend der große Regen ein . Der Geist war willig aber das Fleisch dann doch nach einer Stunde ekligen Regen bei 4° schwach. Aber so kann es in diesem Jahr eigenlich Wettermäßig nur noch aufwärts gehen.
> Den Winterkönig hab ich aber glaub ich damit verpast
> Aber es gibt ja noch den Winterpokal...


 

Und es war doch ein toller Tag  , ohne dicken Kopf eine schöne Matschetour gefahren.
Aber es gibt immer ein nächstesmal. 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (1. Januar 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> Den Winterkönig hab ich aber glaub ich damit verpast


Dann trag mal deine Minuten ein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ManuelAC (1. Januar 2007)

Hey Ombas,

die Abenteuertour gestern war wieder richtig schön mit Euch. Ich kann mit dem Kurzen und seinen Danksagungen nur anschließen. 

Ich hoffe, Ihr seid gut ins Neue Jahr gekommen!

Sollte ich etwas von der Trachtengruppe bzgl. Defibrillator hören, werde ichs posten. 

Grüße
ManuelAC


----------



## niki-2 (1. Januar 2007)

Hallo an alle Biker,
bin wieder im Lande!! 

Ich hoffe ihr seit alle reich beschenkt worden! 

War ein cooles halbes Jahr mit euch!! Weiter so

Wünsche allen ein gutes neues Jahr 2007!!

Werde jetzt meine alternativen Sportarten in den Winterpokal eintragen um noch einige Punkte gut zu machen. 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## FilledBratze (2. Januar 2007)

ManuelAC schrieb:


> Hey Ombas,
> 
> die Abenteuertour gestern war wieder richtig schön mit Euch.


Das war sie. Nur leider bin ich am Ende gestürzt - mit Konsequenz Knöchelbandriss. 
Schade, ich werd wohl in den nächsten vier Wochen auf Biken verzichten müssen.
Ich wünsch euch allen ein gesundes Neues Jahr und ich werd wohl übernächste Woche wieder langsam anfangen mit Rennrad.

Cu,
Stephan


----------



## HolyBen (2. Januar 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Das war sie. Nur leider bin ich am Ende gestürzt - mit Konsequenz Knöchelbandriss.


Das sollte doch nur eine lockere Runde werden !

Ich werde wohl doch besser wieder mitfahren und auf die jungen Leute aufpassen.  

Von mir gute Besserung.


----------



## kurzer37 (2. Januar 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Das sollte doch nur eine lockere Runde werden !
> 
> Ich werde wohl doch besser wieder mitfahren und auf die jungen Leute aufpassen.
> 
> Von mir gute Besserung.


 



Hättest den Glühwein und das Welde Gold besser nicht getrunken  , tja der Bernd hätte da schon auf dich geachtet. 

Von mir auch gute Besserung.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## RS-Hunter (2. Januar 2007)

Kurzbericht zum gestrigen "Spontan-Neujahrs-Nightride": 

Als ich gegen 19:45 Uhr den Müll rausgebracht hatte, fiel mir auf, dass das Wetter gar nicht so schlecht war. Der Himmel war wolkenlos und fast Vollmond. So reifte in mir der Gedanke noch schnell ein paar letzte Punkte für den interen Omba-WP zu erhaschen.

... weiter auf omerbach.de!


----------



## XCRacer (2. Januar 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> - mit Konsequenz Knöchelbandriss.


So'ne *******! Hatte gehofft, dass es nur eine Prellung ist.
Gute Besserung auch von mir!


----------



## ManuelAC (2. Januar 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Das war sie. Nur leider bin ich am Ende gestürzt - mit Konsequenz Knöchelbandriss.
> Schade, ich werd wohl in den nächsten vier Wochen auf Biken verzichten müssen.
> Ich wünsch euch allen ein gesundes Neues Jahr und ich werd wohl übernächste Woche wieder langsam anfangen mit Rennrad.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich gemein wäre würde ich sagen, "ich habs kommen sehen", aber mein ernstgemeintes Mitleid überwiegt gottlob.

Wann ist Dir das denn passiert? Ganz zum Schluß als cheng und ich uns schon verabschiedet hatten?

Gute Besserung wünsche ich!!  
Auf das Du unserem Team wieder uneingeschränkt zur Verfügung stehst. 

Wer sollte sonst die Punkte holen?


----------



## talybont (2. Januar 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

zuerst ein frohes neues Jahr Euch allen!

wollte mal nachhören, ob hier auch Leute sind, die lieber was früher und zügiger fahren würden als normal: so ab 08:00/09:00 ca. 3-4h reine Fahrzeit, eher was flotter. Von mir aus auch Sonntags.
Muss alles irgendwie unter einen Hut bringen: Andrea, Freizeit, Training.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## HolyBen (2. Januar 2007)

Hallo Armin,

das frühe Fahren ist bei mir nicht das Problem, nur mit dem zügigen Fahren sehe ich schwarz ......  

Dann doch lieber nochmal im Sommer bei einer schönen, meinem Alter entsprechenden Ausfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (2. Januar 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> wollte mal nachhören, ob hier auch Leute sind, die lieber was früher und zügiger fahren würden als normal: so ab 08:00/09:00 ca. 3-4h reine Fahrzeit, eher was flotter. Von mir aus auch Sonntags.


Können ja mal kommenden Sonntag festhalten. MTB oder RR ?


----------



## HolyBen (2. Januar 2007)

Wo bleibt eigentlich der Drössiger Testbericht ?


----------



## Cheng (2. Januar 2007)

Von den Fahreigenschaften bin sehr angenehm überrascht, bin wirklich zufrieden. Obwohl es noch nicht so ist wie es sein sollte, mindestens eine andere Federgabel sollte spätestens bis Ende März verabreicht werden!







Und Iggy, erkennst Du es wieder? Ok, an Dein ehem. Gewicht bin ich nicht dran gekommen, habe es aber auch noch nicht gewogen!


----------



## niki-2 (2. Januar 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Von den Fahreigenschaften bin sehr angenehm überrascht, bin wirklich zufrieden. Obwohl es noch nicht so ist wie es sein sollte, mindestens eine andere Federgabel sollte spätestens bis Ende März verabreicht werden!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Feines Teil, 
hast du das für mich aufgebaut, oder war der Weihnachtsmann da?

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Cheng (2. Januar 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Feines Teil,
> hast du das für mich aufgebaut, oder war der Weihnachtsmann da?
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Wenn Du willst kann ich Dir das Foto gerne in der Orginalauflösung schicken! Kannste Dir dann ein Poster von machen lassen! 

Eigentlich besteht es aus guten alten Komponenten, ausser der Antrieb und die Schaltung, diese Teile sind neu!


----------



## talybont (2. Januar 2007)

@ Cheng: die Bremsen kommen mir bekannt vor  

@ René: Sonntag 09:00 Rennrad so bis max. 12:00 klingt ganz gut. Eventuell auch was früher. Beobachten wir mal das Wetter.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## burns68 (2. Januar 2007)

Kompliement ein schönes Bike!

Olli


----------



## Cheng (2. Januar 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> @ Cheng: die Bremsen kommen mir bekannt vor



Ach ja, sind aber nicht Deine, sind etwas neuer, brauchte mal einen zweiten Satz und Deine sind am alten Trek. Dafür noch mal Danke, gebe Dir beim nächsten Treffen ein Bier aus!


----------



## FilledBratze (2. Januar 2007)

ManuelAC schrieb:


> Wenn ich gemein wäre würde ich sagen, "ich habs kommen sehen


 
Tja, und wenn ich gemein wäre, würde ich schreiben, ich musste mich aufgrund des Singletrailmangels auf den letzten Metern nochmal an den unmöglichsten Stellen austoben . 
Aber das ist ja meiner eigenen Unvernunft zuzuschreiben. 
Keine Angst, die Punkte kommen schon noch rein - in spätestens zwei Wochen sitz ich wieder aufn RR und zieh lange, gemütliche GA-Einheiten.
------------------------------------------------------------------------


Kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hättest den Glühwein und das Welde Gold besser nicht getrunken


 Zugegebenermaßen beeinträchtigt das schon das Fahrverhalten, aber im Wald  passiert ja nichts .
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vielen Dank für eure Besserungswünsche. Das wird schon wieder, nur MTB ist erst mal für sechs Wochen tabu. Das habe ich als erstes den Arzt gefragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (3. Januar 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> @ René: Sonntag 09:00 Rennrad so bis max. 12:00 klingt ganz gut. Eventuell auch was früher. Beobachten wir mal das Wetter.


OK. Bei Wind schlage ich eine geschützte Runde durch die Eifel vor. Vicht - Mulartshütte - Lammersdorf - (mit Rückenwind...) über Vossenack - Kleinhau - Rennweg ...zurück nach Eschweiler. Bei Westwind die Runde andersrum.

Ansonsten gerne auch flach durchs Heinsberger/Jülicher Land.


----------



## talybont (3. Januar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> OK. Bei Wind schlage ich eine geschützte Runde durch die Eifel vor. Vicht - Mulartshütte - Lammersdorf - (mit Rückenwind...) über Vossenack - Kleinhau - Rennweg ...zurück nach Eschweiler. Bei Westwind die Runde andersrum.
> 
> Ansonsten gerne auch flach durchs Heinsberger/Jülicher Land.



Klingt gut, die Runde sollte in unter 3h Fahrzeit zu schaffen sein. Ohne Mulartshütte und Lammersdorf (also direkt von Zweifall nach Raffelsbrand) sind das so etwa 2 1/4 h. Und zu zweit gehts eh schneller.
Warten wir das Wetter ab. Sollten wir das Arbeitsgerät wechseln wollen, habe das HT zur Not in Eschweiler stehen.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## GeJott (3. Januar 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> ....Eigentlich besteht es aus guten alten Komponenten, ausser der Antrieb und die Schaltung, diese Teile sind neu!




Da hatten wir offensichtlich den selben Gedanken. Habe letzte Woche ebenfalls ein paar Altteile an einen Drössiger HT-Rahmen geschraubt.






Jaaa, ich weiss, die Kettenlinie  

Gerd


----------



## Cheng (4. Januar 2007)

GeJott schrieb:


> Da hatten wir offensichtlich den selben Gedanken. Habe letzte Woche ebenfalls ein paar Altteile an einen Drössiger HT-Rahmen geschraubt.
> 
> Jaaa, ich weiss, die Kettenlinie
> 
> Gerd



Na dann mal willkommen im Club! Schönes Bike, was man aus Bestandteilen alles so machen kann!


----------



## Xxmurax (5. Januar 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Von den Fahreigenschaften bin sehr angenehm überrascht, bin wirklich zufrieden. Obwohl es noch nicht so ist wie es sein sollte, mindestens eine andere Federgabel sollte spätestens bis Ende März verabreicht werden!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ding'n sieht ja genauso aus wie das bike das gestern im prym schuppen neben meinem stand, nur mit michelin-reifen...


----------



## mcmarki (5. Januar 2007)

Xxmurax schrieb:


> das ding'n sieht ja genauso aus wie das bike das gestern im prym schuppen neben meinem stand, nur mit michelin-reifen...



wärst Du mal öfter mitgefahren, wüßtet Du das es das Rad von Ratze ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (5. Januar 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Von den Fahreigenschaften bin sehr angenehm überrascht, bin wirklich zufrieden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schick ! Aber der der Vorbau muß noch gedreht werden stimmt's IGGY ?


----------



## IGGY (5. Januar 2007)

Hi
Aha mein Rahmen wird wieder gefahren   Behandel Ihn bitte gut. Er ist es nicht anders gewohnt. Aber wie Ralph schon sagt. Vorbau bitte drehen 
Warum hast du die Nokons die ich dir dabei gegeben habe nicht verbaut?


----------



## RS-Hunter (5. Januar 2007)

*Wo ist das Kamerakind???*
  ​
Haben heute wie die Wilden an Holybens Rad geschraubt, aber jetzt ist es fertig und wird bis April nur noch im Wohnzimmer stehen. 
Details später auf der Omba-hp ...


----------



## XCRacer (5. Januar 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> *...*aber *jetzt* (*18:40*) ist es fertig...


Bis jetzt geschraubt? Ihr armen Socken!


----------



## HolyBen (5. Januar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Bis jetzt geschraubt? Ihr armen Socken!



Wo warst Du fauler Sack denn ???? ​


----------



## XCRacer (5. Januar 2007)

A R B E I T E N !


----------



## Cheng (5. Januar 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Hi
> Aha mein Rahmen wird wieder gefahren   Behandel Ihn bitte gut. Er ist es nicht anders gewohnt. Aber wie Ralph schon sagt. Vorbau bitte drehen
> Warum hast du die Nokons die ich dir dabei gegeben habe nicht verbaut?



Es war so eine Spontan-Aktion das ich das Bike an dem Samstag gar nicht fertig bekommen wollte, bin eh schon 2x nach Hause gefahren und habe Material nachgeholt, die Züge aber leider vergessen.


----------



## HolyBen (5. Januar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> A R B E I T E N !



Dann sei Dir verziehen !


----------



## RS-Hunter (5. Januar 2007)

Hallo Ihr Luschen,

hier der Termin für morgen ...


----------



## Cheng (5. Januar 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Luschen,
> 
> hier der Termin für morgen ...



Ihr könnt Euch gerne bei mir treffen, aber morgen kann ich leider nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (5. Januar 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Ihr könnt Euch gerne bei mir treffen, aber morgen kann ich leider nicht!



Kannst ja was "Verpflegung" bereitstellen.


----------



## Cheng (5. Januar 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Kannst ja was "Verpflegung" bereitstellen.


Stimmt, Du hast ja dann schon 45min. gefahren bis zu mir.  Oder meinst Du am Ende der Tour, da bin ich nicht mehr da!


----------



## PacMan (6. Januar 2007)

Ich fürchte, ich muss morgen auch aussetzen.  
Jetzt geh ich erstmal schlafen...


----------



## HolyBen (6. Januar 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Luschen,
> 
> hier der Termin für morgen ...



Ich wollte eigentlich heute mein Comeback geben...... aber wenn ich dieses Wetter sehe......  und dann diese Faulheit ............  

Außerdem noch meine beiden Verletzungen von der gestrigen Schrauberparty.  

Ich glaube, ich verschiebe das auf nächste Woche !


----------



## Cheng (6. Januar 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Außerdem noch meine beiden Verletzungen von der gestrigen Schrauberparty.



Wusste gar nicht das man sich beim zuschauen verletzen kann, oder wurden Deine Augen durch das glänzen Deines Bikes vertsrahlt?


----------



## HolyBen (6. Januar 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht das man sich beim zuschauen verletzen kann, oder wurden Deine Augen durch das glänzen Deines Bikes vertsrahlt?



  

Einen Finger im Schraubstock eingespannt und Daumen zwecks Gewichtsoptmierung aufgebohrt.


----------



## RS-Hunter (6. Januar 2007)

Moin,

falls sich die Wettersituation nicht bessern sollte, lassen wir den Termin sausen, gibt ja immer noch was in der Garage zu tun ...


----------



## MausD (6. Januar 2007)

Es fängt gerade mal wieder an zu regnen  .
Ich werde dann wohl auch eher morgen fahren..
Was sind wir doch für Sonntags-Schön-Wetter-Fahrer geworden...


----------



## HolyBen (6. Januar 2007)

Falls in der Schraubergarage geschraubt wird, kann ich gerne "helfen".  

Zeit hätte ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (6. Januar 2007)

von mir aus gerne, ... werde ab 14:00 - 14:30 Uhr in der Schraubergarage sein. wer sonst noch Lust hat kann ebenfalls gerne kommen. Möchte jemand ein Opfer  mitbringen, vorher mal kurz anklingeln.

Ach, übrigens das erste schon lang wartende Opfer wird Marcels Rad sein. Endlich kommt der neue Hebel dran.


----------



## niki-2 (6. Januar 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> von mir aus gerne, ... werde ab 14:00 - 14:30 Uhr in der Schraubergarage sein. wer sonst noch Lust hat kann ebenfalls gerne kommen. Möchte jemand ein Opfer  mitbringen, vorher mal kurz anklingeln.



Viel Spass in der Garage 
kann leider nicht muß Trööten 

Ab Mitte Februar habe ich wieder mehr Zeit!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MausD (6. Januar 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> ..schon lang wartende Opfer wird Marcels Rad sein. Endlich kommt der neue Hebel dran...


      
Wann muss ich da sein, für wieviel Leute soll ich Kuchen mitbringen


----------



## RS-Hunter (6. Januar 2007)

selber auch viel Spass. Bei dem Wetter kann man eh nichts besseres machen.


----------



## RS-Hunter (6. Januar 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> Wann muss ich da sein, für wieviel Leute soll ich Kuchen mitbringen



siehe oben, bisher hat sich nur Bernd als helfende Hand gemeldet ...


----------



## MausD (6. Januar 2007)

Ich muss noch einen "Einkauf" erledigen (mehr dazu gleich) und komm dann zur Schraubergarage. Ich schätze mal das ich um 15:30 spätestens da bin, vielleicht ist ja dann noch einer da.
M.a.D (auch keine schlechte Abkürzung  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MausD (7. Januar 2007)

Wie sieht es aus mit einer Sonntags-Über-Mittags-Tour.
Start 11 Uhr?!
Locker und leicht ohne viel Trials


----------



## HolyBen (7. Januar 2007)

Wie würde Spongebob jetzt sagen:

Ich bin dabei, ich bin dabei. 

Edit: ich finde M.a.D. besser 

und schau dir mal die Radon Bikes an.


----------



## MausD (7. Januar 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> ....
> Edit: ich finde M.a.D. besser...


Noch mal ne Namensänderung...nääääääää.



HolyBen schrieb:


> ....und schau dir mal die Radon Bikes an.


Und wie würde die Schwester von Oli sagen: Geiles Porno-Teil 

Edit: Wenn Thorsten nicht mitfährt komm ich zu dir so um kurz nach 11#

Edit die 2te. Für alle die mitfahren wollen: Treffpunkt 11:10 beim Heiligen Bernd


----------



## mcmarki (7. Januar 2007)

Hallo Omba-Kollegen,

schon mal was für die Jahresplanung  


http://www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de/index.php


----------



## HolyBen (7. Januar 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Hallo Omba-Kollegen,
> 
> schon mal was für die Jahresplanung
> 
> ...



Guter Hinweis !  

Ich habe es in die Ankündigungen unserer Page aufgenommen.


----------



## XCRacer (7. Januar 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> Treffpunkt 11:10 beim Heiligen Bernd


Wie war's, ihr Süßen


----------



## HolyBen (7. Januar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wie war's, ihr Süßen



Schmutzig.


----------



## MausD (7. Januar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wie war's, ihr Süßen


Ich versuch nachher mal was aus den GPS-Daten zusammenzubasteln. Wär eine gute Tour für einen Nightride, wobei wir die meiste Strecke schon mal Nachts gefahren sind.


----------



## XCRacer (7. Januar 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Schmutzig.


Da stehste doch drauf, mein Dickerchen


----------



## PacMan (11. Januar 2007)

Bevor wir auf die zweite Seite abrutschen...  
Wie sieht's mit 'ner Tour am Wochenende aus? Falls das Wetter halbwegs mitspielt... Zeit hätte ich jedenfalls (Samstag oder Sonntag).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (11. Januar 2007)

Mit mir ist mal wieder nicht zu rechnen, morgen abend geht es noch Köln und Samstag habe ich Tel. Dienst!


----------



## commencal blanc (11. Januar 2007)

N´abend,
nach krankhaften Wochen wäre ich am Sonntag auch nochmal einsatzfähig...
Samstag muss ich leider arbeiten :-(

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## XCRacer (12. Januar 2007)

Omba-Samstagstermine werden in letzter Zeit immer erst Freitagabend ab 22Uhr gemacht 

Ich wäre morgen ab 13Uhr einsatzfähig.

Sonntagvormittag fahre ich entweder eine RR-Tour (25-27er Schnitt) oder eine WAB-Runde (20-22er Schnitt). Dauer je nach Wetter bis zu 4h. Keine Pausen, außer zum Pinkeln. Gegessen und getrunken wird auf dem Rad!


----------



## MausD (12. Januar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ...eine RR-Tour (25-27er Schnitt) ...eine WAB-Runde (20-22er Schnitt). ... Keine Pausen... Gegessen und getrunken wird auf dem Rad...


Du willst wohl am Sonntag unbedingt allein Fahren


----------



## XCRacer (12. Januar 2007)

Langsam kommt die Zeit, wo ich auch wieder ans Training denken muß. Nicht nur an den Spaß.


----------



## talybont (12. Januar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Langsam kommt die Zeit, wo ich auch wieder ans Training denken muß. Nicht nur an den Spaß.



Tja, nun bin ich an diesem We nicht in Eschweiler und außerdem eh viel zu gerädert durch einen wiederlichen Darminfekt. Fieber schlaucht schon ganz schön!
Aber nächstes WE würde sich bei mir der Sa. anbieten, auch eher der Vormittag. Abends haben wir was vor, was den Sonntag beeinflussen könnte  

mfg,
Armin


----------



## derMichi (12. Januar 2007)

Tagchen! 

Ich hab ne Frage an Euch Bikeschrauber. Ich bekomme demnächst (ca. 3 Wochen) nen neuen MTB-Rahmen und möchte die alten Parts übernehmen. Könnt Ihr mir in Eurer Schrauberwerkstatt helfen einige Sachen (Innenlager, Kurbel, Steuersatz) etc. auf den neuen Rahmen zu übertragen??? 

Würde mich sehr freuen, da ich gerne mit Euch auch mal ein Ründchen auf mehrere im neuen Jahr drehen möchte.


----------



## mcmarki (12. Januar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Sonntagvormittag fahre ich entweder eine RR-Tour (25-27er Schnitt) oder eine WAB-Runde (20-22er Schnitt). Dauer je nach Wetter bis zu 4h. Keine Pausen, außer zum Pinkeln. Gegessen und getrunken wird auf dem Rad!



bei ner MTB Tour wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei. meinetwegen auch schon ab 10.00 h.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## derMichi (12. Januar 2007)

Hi mcmarki, 
erinnerst Du Dich noch an mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (12. Januar 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Bevor wir auf die zweite Seite abrutschen...
> Wie sieht's mit 'ner Tour am Wochenende aus? Falls das Wetter halbwegs mitspielt... Zeit hätte ich jedenfalls (Samstag oder Sonntag).



Ich bin jetzt gleich auf einem 18. Geburtstag (so langsam werden die Kinder meiner Freunde schon so alt ......  ). 

Ich befürchte, dass dies meine Leistungsfähigkeit für morgen auf NULL bringt.  

Sonntag müssen wir mal schauen, aber den René lass ich lieber alleine trainieren.  

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## mcmarki (12. Januar 2007)

derMichi schrieb:


> Hi mcmarki,
> erinnerst Du Dich noch an mich?



na klar doch  dem arm geht es wieder gut ? dann wirst du ja bald mal mitfahren, oder?


----------



## derMichi (12. Januar 2007)

Hi! 
Dem Arm geht es seit langem wieder "gut". Is ne heftige Narbe übrig und die Leistung miniminiminimum eingeschränkt aber das passt schon. Nachdem ich das letzt Jahr ziemlich ruhig war im Radel-Bereich juckt es spätestens nach der letzten Spinning-Stunde wieder in den Waden.


----------



## burns68 (13. Januar 2007)

Hi Ihr,

Pacman und ich gehen nachher klettern, treffen uns um 10:15 und fahren mit dem Rad hin. Falls einer von Euch lust hat kann er ja nach kommen.

Badminton&Kletterhalle Tivoli, Strangenhäuschen 11, Aachen.

Burns68


----------



## XCRacer (13. Januar 2007)

Hallo Männer

Falle leider dieses WE aus. Erkältung im Anmarsch. Werde gleich und vielleicht auch morgen eine kurze Runde drehen. Aber nur jeweils ein Stündchen, damit ich was an der frischen Luft bin.

Viel Spaß


----------



## MausD (13. Januar 2007)

Gute Besserung.
Jemand heute Interesse an einem NightRide, so um 19 Uhr herum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (13. Januar 2007)

Nö Marcel, nach vier Stunden Klettern mit Herrn Burns bin ich ausgepowert!  
Ausserdem bin ich heute abend auf 'nem Konzert einer Queen-Coverband (The Queen Kings ehemals MayQueen)


----------



## RS-Hunter (13. Januar 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> Jemand heute Interesse an einem NightRide, so um 19 Uhr herum?



Auch von mir gute Besserung!

Lust hätte ich schon, nur Startzeit passt nicht. Evtl. später? Ansonten wie lange wolltest du fahren?


----------



## MausD (13. Januar 2007)

Später ist auch OK. Eine gute Stunde würde ich sagen.


----------



## mcmarki (13. Januar 2007)

René erstmal gute Besserung.

@den Rest: wie schaut´s den morgen vormittag aus? ca. 11.00 h ! 3 Stündchen an der frischen Luft?


----------



## RS-Hunter (13. Januar 2007)

derMichi schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Frage an Euch Bikeschrauber. Ich bekomme demnächst (ca. 3 Wochen) nen neuen MTB-Rahmen und möchte die alten Parts übernehmen. Könnt Ihr mir in Eurer Schrauberwerkstatt helfen einige Sachen (Innenlager, Kurbel, Steuersatz) etc. auf den neuen Rahmen zu übertragen???



Hallo Michi,

ich fühle mich mal insbesondere angesprochen  

Grundsätzlich können wir Dir helfen, aber wie Du vielleicht aus unseren Berichten schon entnommen hast, bedarf es ein paar Randbedingungen oder nennen wir es das "Kleingedruckte"  

Zum Einen müssen sämtliche Parts vernünftig gesäubert sein. Hier eilt mir der Ruf einer gewissen Penibelität voraus. Aber gute Arbeit und Qualität bedarf guter Vorleistung und Komponenten. 

Zum Anderen wollen die Teilnehmer eines solchen großen Ereignisses bestens mit Köstlichkeiten von Hopfen-Malz-Getränken und diversen Snacks versorgt sein.

Hier ein Beispiel wie ein solcher Gabentisch gedeckt sein könnte.

Wenn Du also mit unseren AGB's einverstanden bist, kannst Du gerne mit unserem Ältestenrat in Verbindung treten. Er wird Dir alles theoretisch erklären.


----------



## HolyBen (13. Januar 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> René erstmal gute Besserung.
> 
> @den Rest: wie schaut´s den morgen vormittag aus? ca. 11.00 h ! 3 Stündchen an der frischen Luft?



Bei den Genesungswünschen schließe ich mich an.

Morgen ist grds. möglich, ich entscheide nach wetterlage.  

@M.a.D.: was macht die fahrradsuche ?


----------



## HolyBen (13. Januar 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> ......kannst Du gerne mit unserem Ältestenrat in Verbindung treten.



Na hoffentlich ist Thorsten jetzt nicht beleidigt, schließlich betreut er die Emailanfragen.


----------



## RS-Hunter (13. Januar 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> [email protected]: was macht die fahrradsuche ?



wir stehen kurz vor der Entscheidung, nähere Infos könnten nachher in Onkel Ben's Hütte erörtert werden. Als letzte Entscheidung stehen noch einige wichtige  Theoriepunkte aus.


----------



## RS-Hunter (13. Januar 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich ist Thorsten jetzt nicht beleidigt, schließlich betreut er die Emailanfragen.



nicht so schlimm  er braucht's ja nur an den Richtigen weiterzuleiten


----------



## HolyBen (13. Januar 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> wir stehen kurz vor der Entscheidung, nähere Infos könnten nachher in Onkel Ben's Hütte erörtert werden. Als letzte Entscheidung stehen noch einige wichtige  Theoriepunkte aus.



Gerne ! Wann genau ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (13. Januar 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> Später ist auch OK. Eine gute Stunde würde ich sagen.



OK ... hier der Termin

Ben kannst auch mitrollen.


----------



## MausD (13. Januar 2007)

Nightride: Bernd, wir kommen dich auch abholen


----------



## burns68 (13. Januar 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> ... vier Stunden Klettern mit Herrn Burns bin ich ausgepowert! ...



Herr PacMan hat aber auch einen sau gute Leistung gezeigt. Hut ab!!!  

Herr Burns


----------



## XCRacer (14. Januar 2007)

Guten Morgen Bürger Ombananiens!

Danke für die Besserungwünsche! Die haben geholfen 

Ich habe unseren großen Fully-Langzeittest auf der HP veröffentlicht.
Den Bericht von Bernds C***** habe ich gesperrt, da sich sonst ein paar Texte überlagern.

Korrekturen erfolgen, wie üblich durch die Lektorenabteilung 

Fühle mich zur Zeit wieder relativ fitt und stände für eine nette Sonntagsrunde zur Verfügung!


----------



## mcmarki (14. Januar 2007)

na wie wäre es dann gleich : 11.30 h an der Tanke???


----------



## cyberp (14. Januar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Fühle mich zur Zeit wieder relativ fitt und stände für eine nette Sonntagsrunde zur Verfügung!


 ich wäre  ab 11.30 Uhr dabei. Aber erwartet keine Höchstleistungen von mir  

Gruß
Christian


----------



## PacMan (14. Januar 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> na wie wäre es dann gleich : 11.30 h an der Tanke???


Ich wollte eigentlich heute nix körperlich anstrengendes machen. Eigentlich wollte ich auch lange ausschlafen, aber aus irgend einem Grund bin ich gerade schon aufgewacht und wurde von strahlend blauem Himmel angegrinst. Und jetzt wollen auch noch die ganzen Ombas zu einer gemütlichen Sonntagsfahrt ausreiten?
Verdammt, da kann ich nicht anders: ich bin dabei! 
Der Link von RS-Hunter funzt nicht. Also 11:30 Uhr an der Star-Tanke!?!

(Chat!)


----------



## mcmarki (14. Januar 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3944

Änderung des Treffpunkts


----------



## HolyBen (14. Januar 2007)

Dann bewege ich mich heute auch und starte ins Bikejahr 2007.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (14. Januar 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> na wie wäre es dann gleich : 11.30 h an der Tanke???



Dann wünsche ich euch viel Spass!! Sobald es die Zeit zuläßt bin ich auch wieder dabei! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## commencal blanc (14. Januar 2007)

Tja - da seit ihr wohl schon unterwegs.... 
Werde mich jetzt aber auch mal in die Bike-Klamotten werfen, vielleicht finde ich euch ja...

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## RS-Hunter (14. Januar 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> ... Der Link von RS-Hunter funzt nicht. ...



Ist ja auch kein Wunder, der war ja auch für den Nightride gestern abend.  




XCRacer schrieb:


> *Heute, 06:56* Guten Morgen Bürger Ombananiens! ...


   gerade runter von der M.U.T.T.I.  



XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich habe unseren großen Fully-Langzeittest auf der HP veröffentlicht.



René, mal wieder ein vortrefflicher Bericht.   Werde zum weiteren Vergleich auch noch mein MTB unter die Lupe nehmen.  



XCRacer schrieb:


> Korrekturen erfolgen, wie üblich durch die Lektorenabteilung



schon geschehen  



XCRacer schrieb:


> Fühle mich zur Zeit wieder relativ fit(*t*) und stände für eine nette Sonntagsrunde zur Verfügung!


----------



## XCRacer (14. Januar 2007)

Sorry Männers! Hab verschlafen.  
War wohl doch was hart letzte Nacht  

Hoffe, ihr fahrt ne schöne Tour. Ich fahre jetzt erst los.

"Fitt" ist neue deutsche-ombanische Rechtschreibung


----------



## MausD (14. Januar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ...*War* wohl doch *was* *hart* letzte Nacht...


Hoffe ich doch für dich, das es so war  .
Der Bericht für den gestrigen Night-Ride kommt noch, wie immer verspätet...


----------



## PacMan (14. Januar 2007)

...dafür ist der Bericht zur heutigen Tour schon auf unserer Homepage!
Alle Bilder hab ich auch hochgeladen, aber ich hab nicht rausgefunden, wie ich die im Fotoalbum veröffentliche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (14. Januar 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> ...dafür ist der Bericht zur heutigen Tour schon auf unserer Homepage!
> Alle Bilder hab ich auch hochgeladen, *aber ich hab nicht rausgefunden, wie ich die im Fotoalbum veröffentliche... *



WAS machst Du beruflich


----------



## XCRacer (14. Januar 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> ...dafür ist der Bericht zur heutigen Tour schon auf unserer Homepage!


Ein sehr schöner Bericht 
Habe noch das Datum hinzu gefügt und zum Album verlinkt.

Touristenslalom hatte ich heute auch 

*@Dieter:* Wie sieht's Mittwochmorgen bei annehmbaren Wetter aus?


----------



## MausD (14. Januar 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> WAS machst Du beruflich


Nicht reden, machen! Wir wollen nackte Tatsachen sehen, sprich Bilder gucken...


----------



## niki-2 (14. Januar 2007)

@Hallo Rene,
der liebe Dieter wird am Donnerstag am Meniskus operriert. Wird wohl erst mal nichts mit Biken!!!
Vlg
Bettina


----------



## XCRacer (14. Januar 2007)

Hi Bettina

Oh, der arme Dieter! Dann waren die Schmerzen wohl doch ernst zu nehmen!

Wird es ambulant gemacht, oder kann man ihm besuchen kommen?

Gruß René


----------



## HolyBen (14. Januar 2007)

... oder kann man ihn  zuhause besuchen ?  


Neee, Scherz beiseite: gute Besserung und halte uns auf dem Laufenden.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## commencal blanc (14. Januar 2007)

@Dieter - gute Besserung natürlich!

@tourer von heute - 
Hätte ich doch mal anrufen sollen, am Kartoffelbaum war ich auch - aber erst zum Abschluss 
Dafür, dass ich seit Weihachten nicht mehr richtig gefahren bin, bin ich zufrieden mit mir - bei dem tollen Wetter konnte man auch einfach nicht anderes.
Sind dann doch über 3 Stunden Fahrzeit und knapp 65km geworden - 1085hm! 

Schönen Abend wünsche ich - muss mich mal auf meine Abschlussprüfung vorbereiten - zumindest fürs Gewissen


----------



## niki-2 (14. Januar 2007)

Hallo Jungs,
die Operation  wird ambulant gemacht. Natürlich kann man ihn besuchen kommen.
Gruß
Bettina


----------



## XCRacer (14. Januar 2007)

> um mir anschliessend das Rad und die Wertsachen klauen zu können


Das heißt, du warst mit dem Winterrad unterwegs? Oder bezeichnest du dein Bergwerk nicht als Wertsache?


----------



## kurzer37 (14. Januar 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> die Operation wird ambulant gemacht. Natürlich kann man ihn besuchen kommen.
> Gruß
> Bettina


 

Auch von mir alles Gute. Und mit dem besuchen das kriegen wir schon hin. 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (15. Januar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Das heißt, du warst mit dem Winterrad unterwegs? Oder bezeichnest du dein Bergwerk nicht als Wertsache?


Bezeichnest DU deine Freundin als Wertsache?  



niki-2 schrieb:


> der liebe Dieter wird am Donnerstag am Meniskus operriert. Wird wohl erst mal nichts mit Biken!!!


Oje oje... Na dann mal gute & schnelle Genesung!


----------



## burns68 (16. Januar 2007)

@mcmarki - Einen schönen Gruß von den Schäfer Brüdern, wir sollen uns  beim Markus Schäfer melden, wenn wir Lust hätten in Belgien fahren zu gehen!

Gilt natürlich für alle!

Gruß

Olli


----------



## niki-2 (16. Januar 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> @mcmarki - Einen schönen Gruß von den Schäfer Brüdern, wir sollen uns  beim Markus Schäfer melden, wenn wir Lust hätten in Belgien fahren zu gehen!
> 
> Gilt natürlich für alle!
> 
> ...


Was heißt in Belgien fahren gehen?

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## burns68 (16. Januar 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Was heißt in Belgien fahren gehen?



VTT=abgesperrte Touren, meistens in der Nähe von Eynatten, Spa, ....

Touren mit mit Verpflegungsstationen, über Feld-, Waldwege, Singletrails, Downhills (frag mal Murat  ) .... Ab 30km Länge. Finden leider Sonntags!

So war es früher, ich weiss nicht wie es jetzt aus sieht.

Olli


----------



## burns68 (16. Januar 2007)

@Niki - gute Besserung! Wird schon wieder!!!

Olli


----------



## niki-2 (16. Januar 2007)

Bin natürlich auch dabei wenn ich wieder fit bin!! Bitte informieren wenn ihr fahrt!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## burns68 (16. Januar 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Bin natürlich auch dabei wenn ich wieder fit bin!! Bitte informieren wenn ihr fahrt!



Wird wohl eher Frühjahr, ist nämlich sehr matschig dort! Macht aber mächtig spaß!


----------



## mcmarki (16. Januar 2007)

Hallo Dieter,

ich wünsche Dir eine erfolgreiche OP und ganz ganz schnelle Besserung.

@Olli,

ach die Schäfers, dass versuche ich schon seit 3 o. 4 Jahren, entweder ist der Markus krank, Ben hat zu tun, oder sonstiges... aber vielleicht erreichst Du bei ihnen mehr


----------



## FilledBratze (16. Januar 2007)

@niki: Hallo Dieter. Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute für die OP und eine recht rasche Genesung, dass Du bald wieder mit uns die Wälder unsicher machen kannst. Bin im Moment auch auf Kriegsfuss mit den Bändern - zumindest mit dem Knöchelband  und warte schon sehnsüchtig auf grünes Licht von Arzt

Erste leichte Fahrrad-Fahrversuche sind schon geglückt 

Grüße,
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (17. Januar 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> ...Erste leichte Fahrrad-Fahrversuche sind schon geglückt  ...



Stimmt, am Samstag  wickenderweise mit Rad am Schaufenster von Zaffer vorbei.

All unseren Versehrten gute Besserung


----------



## niki-2 (17. Januar 2007)

Hallo Bikegemeinde,

vielen Dank für die vielen Genesungswünsche! 
So schlimm wirds bestimmt nicht werden, und ich hoffe das ich bald wieder biken kann. Bin dieses Jahr noch gar nicht gefahren. So ein Scheibenkleister 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## HolyBen (17. Januar 2007)

Die ersten Ombas sind für die Saarschleife gemeldet:







Diejenigen, die von uns für andere Teams starten, strafe ich mit Missachtung.


----------



## kurzer37 (17. Januar 2007)

Hallo
warum ist der Rene den nur für 35 km gemeldet und dann noch mit dem Team Orbea.
Und wie ist das mit Anreise-Abreise und Übernachtung.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## mcmarki (17. Januar 2007)

Hawaii ? Wer fliegt nach Hawaii ? Fliege ich nach Hawaii ?


----------



## kurzer37 (17. Januar 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Hawaii ? Wer fliegt nach Hawaii ? Fliege ich nach Hawaii ?


 


Du sollst lieber die Punkte holen die unsere Verhinderten nicht holen  . Blödsinn kannste immer noch machen .

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (17. Januar 2007)

Hey Leute, werdet Ihr auch von so einem Cross-Country Raser zugespamt wegen einer neuen Handynr.? Grauenhaft!


----------



## kurzer37 (17. Januar 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Hey Leute, werdet Ihr auch von so einem Cross-Country Raser zugespamt wegen einer neuen Handynr.? Grauenhaft!


 

Er lebt , unser Cheng lebt gib mir ein Zeichen.


----------



## burns68 (17. Januar 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Die ersten Ombas sind für die Saarschleife gemeldet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe mich auch zum HM angemeldet!

Olli


----------



## XCRacer (17. Januar 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo
> warum ist der Rene den nur für 35 km gemeldet und dann noch mit dem Team Orbea.
> Und wie ist das mit Anreise-Abreise und Übernachtung.
> 
> ...


Warum? Warum? Warum? 
Du darfst alles essen, aber musst nicht alles wissen, du Naseweis


----------



## XCRacer (17. Januar 2007)

Hallo Cheng 

*Ich hab 'ne neue Handynummer !!!




*


----------



## Cheng (18. Januar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hallo Cheng
> 
> *Ich hab 'ne neue Handynummer !!!
> 
> ...



Kann es sein das ich das schon mal gehört habe, kann mich aber nicht mehr erinnern wo und wann? Muss ich nochmal überlegen!


----------



## talybont (18. Januar 2007)

moin,

wollte am samstag morgen ein bischen fahren. wieder so zwei bis drei stunden. diesmal im gelände (waldautobahn). hat er zeit und lust?
voraussetzung: kein regen!

mfg,
armin


----------



## XCRacer (18. Januar 2007)

Ich bin Samstag und Sonntag von der Anstaltsleitung zum Gummizelle hüten eingeteilt worden.
Wenn ich Sonntag vielleicht was früher Feierabend mache, dann drehe ich nachmittags noch ein kleines Ründchen.


----------



## Cheng (18. Januar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich bin Samstag und Sonntag von der Anstaltsleitung zum Gummizelle hüten eingeteilt worden.



Aber dran denken, wenn´s klingelt immer zu Zelle gehen und nachschauen! 

@ die Anderen: Geht am Samstag was? könnte wieder eine Einführungsrunde gebrauchen!


----------



## MausD (19. Januar 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> ...Geht am Samstag was?...


Ich fahr auf jeden Fall wenn es nicht gerade in Strömen schüttet.
Ich geh allerdings vorher noch mal kurz in die Stadt. So gegen 12 Uhr käme mir gelegen.
M.a.D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MausD (19. Januar 2007)

Fast Geschlossenes Manschaftsbild 

Edit: Ups hatte den MC ja glatt übersehen, was fängt sein name auch mit "K" an....


----------



## PacMan (19. Januar 2007)

Bei den Wetteraussichten für Samstag hab ich momentan keine Lust auf 'ne Tour. Wenn es aber zwischendurch mal schön ist, stünde ich gerne noch mal für ein Fahrtechnik-Seminar zur Verfügung.  HolyBen, tail-light, jemand Interesse?


----------



## HolyBen (19. Januar 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Bei den Wetteraussichten für Samstag hab ich momentan keine Lust auf 'ne Tour. Wenn es aber zwischendurch mal schön ist, stünde ich gerne noch mal für ein Fahrtechnik-Seminar zur Verfügung.  HolyBen, tail-light, jemand Interesse?



Ich werde im Moment von einer Erkältung geplagt. Bei mir spielt neben dem Wetter also auch dies noch eine Rolle.

Grundsätzlich möchte ich aber morgen aufs Bike. 
Ich muss dann meine Black Beauty beschmutzen, da das Ghost mit drei Gängen nicht schön zu fahren ist.  

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## MausD (19. Januar 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> ...da das Ghost mit drei Gängen nicht schön zu fahren ist....


Das geht, ich hab beim Hai schon seit 3 Monaten nicht mehr Gänge hinten zu verfügung


----------



## HolyBen (19. Januar 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> Das geht, ich hab beim Hai schon seit 3 Monaten nicht mehr Gänge hinten zu verfügung



... und vorne auch nicht.


----------



## kurzer37 (19. Januar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Warum? Warum? Warum?
> Du darfst alles essen, aber musst nicht alles wissen, du Naseweis


 

Hallo 
werde ab jetzt keine Fragen mehr stellen. 
bis irgendwann nochmal.


----------



## rpo35 (19. Januar 2007)

Oje, jetzt isser böse... ...tu was René


----------



## HolyBen (19. Januar 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Oje, jetzt isser böse... ...tu was René



Ach wo, der Michael kann austeilen - und einstecken.  

Ist doch alles nur Neckerei.


----------



## FilledBratze (19. Januar 2007)

Hallo Ombas,

der Chirurg hat mich noch zu zwei weiteren Wochen Schiene tragen verdonnert. 
Was die Saarschleife angeht - da habe ich mit dem Marathon geliebäugelt, nur hat sich da bis jetzt noch keiner von den Ombas angemeldet und ich werde auch erst Mitte Februar wieder richtig trainieren können. Also melde ich mich höchstwahrscheinlich für den Halbmarathon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (19. Januar 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> Ich fahr auf jeden Fall wenn es nicht gerade in Strömen schüttet.
> Ich geh allerdings vorher noch mal kurz in die Stadt. So gegen 12 Uhr käme mir gelegen.
> M.a.D


Mal sehen wie das Wetter ist, ich kann gegen 13Uhr, melde mich bis 12 hier ob ich fahre!


----------



## commencal blanc (19. Januar 2007)

Hi,

ich wäre auch ab Mittag oder früher Nachmittag zu haben!
Wollte morgen mal ausschlafen ;-)

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## XCRacer (19. Januar 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo
> werde ab jetzt keine Fragen mehr stellen.
> bis irgendwann nochmal.


Jetzt zick mal nicht rum!
Schließlich stellst du Fragen, die sonst _keiner_ stellt.

Zu deinen Fragen:


> warum ist der Rene den nur für 35 km gemeldet


Was heißt hier _nur_? Das ist ein Rennen und da fahre ich das Rennen, welches mir am besten liegt.



> und dann noch mit dem Team Orbea.


Weil das mein Team ist, denn Orbea sponsort mich.



> Und wie ist das mit Anreise-Abreise und Übernachtung.


Wird doch alles im internen Forum diskutiert!

Jetzt kieg dich wieder ein, OK?


----------



## ratze (20. Januar 2007)

Hiho!
Wie immer meld ich mich auch mal!
Wenn es morgen nur mäßig Regnet bin ich  bereit zu Radeln !!
Dann  bring ich noch einen Kollegen mit !


----------



## Cheng (20. Januar 2007)

ratze schrieb:


> Hiho!
> Wie immer meld ich mich auch mal!
> Wenn es morgen nur mäßig Regnet bin ich  bereit zu Radeln !!
> Dann  bring ich noch einen Kollegen mit !



Ich werde heute bis spätestens 11:30 posten ob ich fahre, Treffen ist um 13 Uhr am Omerbach, mache ev. noch einen Termin.

Hat einer was von Dieter gehört? Wenn er das liest melde Dich mal, wie geht es und wie ist es glaufen?


----------



## talybont (20. Januar 2007)

ist das ein mistwetter. immer wieder regenschauer gepaart mit sturmböen. quasi erst waschen und dann föhnen  aber zum fahren ist das glaub ich nix. gehe jede wette ein, dass die in mannheim wieder schön fahren können, weil es da ja viel weniger regnet als hier.
muss ehrlich sagen, vom wetter seid ihr hier nicht gerade begünstigt  

mfg,
armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (20. Januar 2007)

Moin,

wie geht ihr denn mit der Tatsache um, dass die Wälder eigentlich landesweit gesperrt sind ? Ich wollte nämlich auch gleich ein Runde im Stadtwald drehen.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## burns68 (20. Januar 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wie geht ihr denn mit der Tatsache um, dass die Wälder eigentlich landesweit gesperrt sind ? Ich wollte nämlich auch gleich ein Runde im Stadtwald drehen.
> 
> ...



Das ist eine sehr gute Frage!!


----------



## rpo35 (20. Januar 2007)

klick


----------



## mcmarki (20. Januar 2007)

gehe jetzt gleich ein Ründchen laufen - Starte am Waldparkplatz - mal schauen ob ich den Fuss in den Wald setzen darf - ansonsten drehe ich ein Ründchen über Feldwege.
@ Olli - danke das du mir den letzten Speedsensor abgegriffen hast


----------



## XCRacer (20. Januar 2007)

Ich war jetzt vorhin hier bei uns im Erhohlungswäldchen laufen. Auf der 1,5km Runde lagen 5 Bäume quer, über die man klettern, drunter-, oder drumherum laufen muß. Wenn ich das auf eine 40km Runde hochrechne, dann viel Spaß.

PS: Werde heute nicht zur Anstalt fahren. Die Leitung hat abgesagt, weil einige Patienten noch ruhig gestellt werden müssen. Morgen früh ist dann Einsatz für mich.


----------



## Cheng (20. Januar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> PS: Werde heute nicht zur Anstalt fahren. Die Leitung hat abgesagt, weil einige Patienten noch ruhig gestellt werden müssen. Morgen früh ist dann Einsatz für mich.



Heisst das Du könntest auch biken? Wie wäre es mit einer Feldrunde, eben da wo keine Bäume sind, der Wind würde uns sicher nicht vom Rad wehen!


----------



## Cheng (20. Januar 2007)

Den Wald werde ich dann heute wohl doch meiden und mich mehr auf Feldwegen und freien Flächen bewegen. Wenn es nicht zu sehr regnen sollte starte ich um 13 Ihr an der Star-Tankstelle in Dürwiss gegen den Wind, max. 3 Std. im lockeren Tempo sollen es werden. Wer mit möchte soll pünktlich sein, oder hier posten. Auf das es nicht zu viel regnet!


----------



## RS-Hunter (20. Januar 2007)

So, das Rad für den "Kleinen" ist gekauft.  

Marcel, Bernd & ich wollten mitfahren. Sollen nur Bernd in Röhe abholen. Würde eigentlich auch der Anfangsrichtung gegen den Wind entsprechen. 

Bis gleich


----------



## Cheng (20. Januar 2007)

Aber sicher mit dem neuen Bike noch nicht, oder? Ist aber auch egal, jetzt wissen wir weningstens wer heute das Aprés Bier springen läßt, dann bis gleich an der Tanke!


----------



## mcmarki (20. Januar 2007)

komme gerade vom Laufen zurück -
auf der grosse Runde im E´ler Stadtwald lagen mehrere Bäume quer - was man so an trails einsehen konnte sah auch nicht gut aus, Boden absolut matschig.
Wünsche Euch gleich gutes Gelingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (20. Januar 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Ich werde heute bis spätestens 11:30 posten ob ich fahre, Treffen ist um 13 Uhr am Omerbach, mache ev. noch einen Termin.
> 
> Hat einer was von Dieter gehört? Wenn er das liest melde Dich mal, wie geht es und wie ist es glaufen?



Hallo Jungs,

mein Bein ist noch dran, und es geht mir gut! ( keine Schmerzen mehr)
Meniskus war es nicht, aber eine nicht gerade Kniescheibe und ein Knorpelschaden. Muß Ich mir irgendwann vor Jahren zugezogen haben und es nicht behandelen lassen! Es wurde alles geglättet und ich hoffe das jetzt wieder alles ok ist. Werde aber bestimmt noch einige Wochen aufs biken verzichten müssen 

Mal sehen was der Dok am Mittwoch sagt.

Schönes Wochenende

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (20. Januar 2007)

*Drei Engel für Charly* 

Ich schaue um 12:52Uhr ins Internet und lese von dem 13 Uhr Termin. Also nicht lange gefackelt, umgezogen, das nächstbeste Rad geschnappt und los. Da ich für den Startreff zu spät drann war, bin ich gleich zu Ben gefahren.

Dort kam ich dann auch um 13:08Uhr an. Aber leider keiner da! Also das moderne Komunikationsmittel gezückt und alle drei Engel (Bernd, Georg und Thorsten) angeklingelt. Keiner hebt ab...

Egal! Weit können 'se nicht sein! Schnell zur Aachener Straße, in der Hoffnung, die Gruppe einzuholen. Aber leider nix zu machen. Also erstmal zum Stadtwald. Hier waren die Hauptwege dann überwiegend freigeräumt. 

Da der Wind doch recht heftig war, entschloss ich mich hier im Stadtwald ein paar geschützte Runden zu drehen. Nach der dritten Runde kam der Regen. Nun schnell heim!

1:42h / 38km / 402hm


----------



## HolyBen (20. Januar 2007)

Oh, das tut mir aber leid. Wir sind gegen 13.07 Uhr bei mir losgefahren und haben dann nicht die Aachener Straße genommen, sondern sind den Feldweg hoch und dann an Merzbrück vorbei Richtung Herzogenrath oder so ähnlich ..... 

Das Du versucht hast, uns telefonisch zu erreichen, hat Thorsten erst ne Stunde später gemerkt, mein Handy lag (und liegt immer noch) zu Hause.  

Meinem Vorschlag, Dich zum Jägerhaus zu locken, ist Thorsten leider nicht gefolgt.  

Bis die Tage
Bernd


----------



## Cheng (20. Januar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> *Drei Engel für Charly*
> 
> Dort kam ich dann auch um 13:08Uhr an. Aber leider keiner da! Also das moderne Komunikationsmittel gezückt und alle drei Engel (Bernd, Georg und Thorsten) angeklingelt. Keiner hebt ab...



Sind von Ben aus Richtung Merzbrück gefahren, kleiner Bericht kommt später auf unserer HP. Sorry René, habe zu spät gesehen das Du angeklingelt hast! 
Aber wir hatten unsere gerechte Strafe, der Regen kam auf dem Lousberg in Aachen, dann zurück und bis auf die Knochen nass!


----------



## XCRacer (20. Januar 2007)

Euch sei verziehen, ihr hattet eure gerechte Strafe


----------



## burns68 (20. Januar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Euch sei verziehen, ihr hattet eure gerechte Strafe



Danke!


----------



## commencal blanc (20. Januar 2007)

Ich hab mich heute nicht nach draußen getraut - war nur im Fitnessstudio.

Hat jemand morgen Lust auf eine Tour?
Wollte so gegen Mittag los!

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## commencal blanc (21. Januar 2007)

Morgähn,

extra früher aufgestanden und jetzt so ein Wetter - da war es ja gestern um die Zeit richtig schön  

Hat jemand die Hoffnung, dass es besser wird, und die Lust dann ne Tour zu drehen? 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## burns68 (21. Januar 2007)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Morgähn,
> 
> extra früher aufgestanden und jetzt so ein Wetter - da war es ja gestern um die Zeit richtig schön
> 
> ...



Hi Patrick,
ich will 'ne Runde durch den Stadtwald laufen, um mir das Ausmaß des Sturmschadens mal an zu sehen!

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (21. Januar 2007)

Hallo Olli,
auch ne Möglichkeit-
habe gerade schon überlegt, nochmal in die Kletterhalle zu gehen.
Hab ich ewig nicht gemacht - und ist bei dem Wetter der sicherere Sport ;-)


----------



## HolyBen (21. Januar 2007)

Wenn es trocken bleibt, wollte ich nach Mittag eine Besichtigungstour unserer Hauptstrecken mit Bilddokumentation machen.

Also eher Bestandsaufnahme als radeln mit sportlichem Anspruch.

Wenn sich keine Begleitung findet, bitte ich die Guides in Nähe der Mobiltelefone zu bleiben.


----------



## ManuelAC (21. Januar 2007)

Hallo Ihr Mountainbike- Kletter- Hybriden,

Kletterhalle ist für mich bei dem Wetter der Sport der Wahl. 
Dort war ich auch Donnerstag abend, als es so furchbar gezogen hat - ist nix passiert 

Wer Lust hat meldet sich bitte per PM

Grüße

Sebastian



commencal blanc schrieb:


> Hallo Olli,
> auch ne Möglichkeit-
> habe gerade schon überlegt, nochmal in die Kletterhalle zu gehen.
> Hab ich ewig nicht gemacht - und ist bei dem Wetter der sicherere Sport ;-)


----------



## commencal blanc (21. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
habe inzwischen einen furchtlosen Begleiter gefunden.
Werde mich also gleich doch mal aufs Radel schwingen - die Sonne ist ja auch schon da  

Klettern will ich trotzdem nochmal machen - dann vielleicht nicht heute, aber nächste Woche oder so....

Einen sportlichen Sonntag wünscht....

Patrick


----------



## Cheng (21. Januar 2007)

Hy Patrick, ich hoffe es ging Dir Wettermäßig gut und konntest eine schöne Runde machen! 

Einen kleinen Bericht zu gestriegen Tour findet ihr auf unsere Homepage unter http://www.omerbach.de


----------



## HolyBen (21. Januar 2007)

Heute habe ich erste Eindrücke der Sturmschäden in unserem Revier gesammelt. Das Ergebnis meiner Ermittlungen auf unserer Homepage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (21. Januar 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Heute habe ich erste Eindrücke der Sturmschäden in unserem Revier gesammelt. Das Ergebnis meiner Ermittlungen auf unserer Homepage.


 

Hallo Freaks 

bin von Zweifall zum Kartoffelbaum und dann zum Gottfriedskreuz. Der Weg war bis auf einen Baum gut,aber der Hauptweg vom G-Kreuz nach Zweifall ist ein reines Schlachtfeld . Habe für das Stück eine 3/4 Stunde gebraucht und das nicht nur weil Ich langsam war. Dort wo vorher gerodet wurde (wie im Bereich Zweifall - Breinig und  Mausbach-Vicht) ist es die Hölle .  
Fazit: Die Nebenwege sind eigentlich viel besser zu fahren als die Hauptwege, aber es wird bestimmt Wochen dauern bis man wieder geordnet biken kann.

Das Jägerhaus werde Ich die Tage erkunden. 
Und bleibt brav und ärgert mir die Leute nicht.
Gruß
Kurzer37

Der keine Fragen mehr stellt


----------



## HolyBen (21. Januar 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> .....Und bleibt brav und ärgert mir die Leute nicht.
> Gruß
> Kurzer37
> 
> Der keine Fragen mehr stellt



Na also, geht doch !  

Stelle ruhig Fragen und wir ärgern die Leute (und Dich) weiter.


----------



## rpo35 (21. Januar 2007)

Wir waren gestern und heute im Wald klettern. Hatten beide Male die Bikes dabei  Sieht schon heftig aus im Aachener Wald !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## HolyBen (21. Januar 2007)

Also bezieht sich das Faulpelz mehr auf Deine Aktivitäten in der Webseitenpflege. 

Seit 17.12.2006 kein Update mehr!


----------



## rpo35 (21. Januar 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Also bezieht sich das Faulpelz mehr auf Deine Aktivitäten in der Webseitenpflege.
> 
> Seit 17.12.2006 kein Update mehr!


Stimmt, satte 18 Points waren das heute ...Und ja, an die Seite muß ich bald wieder ran 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (21. Januar 2007)

Wenn ich das hier sehe, sind wir bei uns in der Nordeifel noch ganz gut weg gekommen.

Kommende Woche habe ich Frühschicht. Also für 'ne Nightride stehe ich fast jederzeit zur Verfügung. 

Grüße, der 12-Stunden am Sonntagschufter 

Update: Hohe Venn

Update 2: Schon mal aufgefallen, dass es nur Fichten sind?
Also ein "hausgemachtes" Problem, da Fichten hier bei uns nicht der natürliche Baumbestand sind...


----------



## MausD (21. Januar 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> ...Einen kleinen Bericht zu gestriegen Tour findet ihr auf unsere Homepage unter http://www.omerbach.de


...und hier noch die reinen Zahlen:  2h 31min für 53km 
Nacht allerseits und eine schöne neue Arbeitswoche...


----------



## rpo35 (22. Januar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ...Update 2: Schon mal aufgefallen, dass es nur Fichten sind?
> Also ein "hausgemachtes" Problem, da Fichten hier bei uns nicht der natürliche Baumbestand sind...


Moin,

also im Aachener Stadtwald liegen auch Buchen mit einem Durchmesser von bis zu ca. 80-90cm Durchmesser. Leider hatte ich gestern keinen Fotoapparat dabei, aber von Samstag hab' ich noch ein paar Bilder.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## kurzer37 (22. Januar 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> also im Aachener Stadtwald liegen auch Buchen mit einem Durchmesser von bis zu ca. 80-90cm Durchmesser. Leider hatte ich gestern keinen Fotoapparat dabei, aber von Samstag hab' ich noch ein paar Bilder.
> 
> ...


 

Kann mich Ralph nur anschließen. Vor Zweifall Richtung Vicht wo die Fichten gefällt wurden liegen jetzt Buchen . Und Richtung Breinig und Vicht ( hinter dem Kloster ) sieht es aus wie im Sauerland, hätte die gleichen Bilder machen können. 
Also nicht mehr lustig , die Frage ist wie sieht es Richtung WBTS - Großhau vom Gottfriedskreuz aus ?

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## commencal blanc (22. Januar 2007)

N´abend zusammen,

also bei meiner gestrigen Tour kamen uns die ersten Bäume schon kurz hinter Jüngersdorf entgegen. Auf dem Weg zum Rennweg dann vereinzelnd.
Der Tönbachtrail war auf den ersten Metern fast nicht zu befahren.
Auf den weiteren Wegen bis Obermaubach ging es aber, und auch anschließend durch Gey bis Schlich keine Beanstandungen,
außer einer gerissenen Kette, die natürlich passend zum einsetzenden Regen kommen musste  

Insgesamt aber ne feine Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (23. Januar 2007)

Hallo
morgen 15Uhr Tour mit Bert aus Mausbach . Start beim Kurzen an der 
Tür .

Falls sich jemand anschließen möchte. Dauer ca. 2 Stunden.

Langsam und leicht .

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (23. Januar 2007)

Zieh dich warm an, Michael. War ganz schön schattig heute nachmittag


----------



## mcmarki (23. Januar 2007)

Das kann ich nur bestätigen -- BRRRRRRRR !!!


----------



## kurzer37 (23. Januar 2007)

Hallo Ihr Luschen 

bin im letzten Winter bei -10 Grad gefahren siehe meine Bilder und jetzt habe Ich auch noch eine Thermotrinkflasche( aus Alu ).

Wie sagt Rene immer : Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten, die Weichen enden als Kellerleichen.Und wir Trailbastards sind keine Weichen wir fahren immer bei jedem Wetter( Neujahr und Sonntag im Regen.

Dafür gewinnen wir ja auch den WP der Omba Teams .

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## PacMan (23. Januar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Zieh dich warm an, Michael. War ganz schön schattig heute nachmittag


Ich fand's angenehm!


----------



## kurzer37 (24. Januar 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ich fand's angenehm!


 

Ich auch,besonders die Waffel mit heißen Kirschen-Sahne und Eis im Solchbachtal anschließend .

Mal sehen was der Zahndoc Morgen veranstaltet , werde falls möglich eine Runde drehen.

Gruß
Kurzer37

Ach so , im Bereich Jägerhaus hält sich die Verwüstung in Grenzen und die Wege waren alle Frei.


----------



## Cheng (25. Januar 2007)

wie sieht es dann am Samstag aus, könnte vielleicht die erste Schneetour des Jahres werden, es sei denn der Regen macht uns einen Strich durch die Rechnung!


----------



## HolyBen (26. Januar 2007)

Zumindest ist Regen erst für den Abend vorhergesagt. Wenn es die Zeit hergibt, wäre ich für eine Tour zu haben.

Wegen der Sturmschäden sollten wir uns auf den Hauptwegen aufhalten.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## mcmarki (26. Januar 2007)

gerne bin ich auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (26. Januar 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Wegen der Sturmschäden sollten wir uns auf den Hauptwegen aufhalten.



Hi Ihr, ich werde nachher mal durch den Wald fahren. (Heut Nachmittag) Bericht folgt!

Olli


----------



## PacMan (26. Januar 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> wie sieht es dann am Samstag aus, könnte vielleicht die erste Schneetour des Jahres werden, es sei denn der Regen macht uns einen Strich durch die Rechnung!


Ich hab auch Zeit und Muße!
Würde ja gerne noch mal Richtung Rursee fahren. Ist natürlich ein etwas größeres Unterfangen. Was meint denn der Premium-Guide-Rat dazu? Wäre das drin?


----------



## commencal blanc (26. Januar 2007)

Wer will denn spontan jetzt noch ein Ründchen drehen?
Sonne ist zwar schon weg, aber hell ist ja noch!


----------



## burns68 (26. Januar 2007)

Hi,

soweit ich es beurteilen kann, ist der Stadtwald befahrbar. Die Hauptwege sind frei!

Olli


----------



## XCRacer (26. Januar 2007)

Ich bin morgen inne Firma.

Würde am Sonntagmorgen ein Ründchen drehen. Allerdings schon gegen 9Uhr, da ich ab Mittag (vorausichtlich) was vor habe. WAB-Tour, 3h.

Grütze XCR


----------



## kurzer37 (26. Januar 2007)

Hy Leute,
bin Heute eine Runde gefahren: Zweifall-Mausbach-WBTS-Rennweg-Großhau-Kleinhau-Hürtgen-Vossenack und über Raffelsbrand zum Solchbachtal und nach Hause. Bis auf einen Baum von der WBTS zum Rennweg waren alle Hauptwege frei.
Und das bei einem kalten Wind und ein wenig Schnee.

Gruß
Kurzer37

Muß morgen mein Auto in E-weiler holen Zylinderkopfdichtung war defekt.
Suche noch einen kleinen Rahmen ca. 43cm oder 45cm .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (26. Januar 2007)

Also, Zeit hab ich ja morgen. Aber da das Wetter tendenziell eher mies wird, würde ich bis morgen abwarten und dann mal spontan schauen.
Können uns ja morgen vormittag mal im Chat absprechen...



kurzer37 schrieb:


> Suche noch einen kleinen Rahmen ca. 43cm oder 45cm .


Meine Mutter hat vor kurzem ein paar Bilderrahmen gekauft. Ich frag mal, ob was in der Größe dabei war!


----------



## Cheng (26. Januar 2007)

ich schaue dann gegen halb 12 morgen mal hier rein, ab 12:30 bin für alles Schandtaten bereit!


----------



## burns68 (27. Januar 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> ich schaue dann gegen halb 12 morgen mal hier rein, ab 12:30 bin für alles Schandtaten bereit!



Guten Morgen! Ich bin mit meinem Papa im Wald, ein paar Bäume zerlegen!
Braucht auf mich nicht zu warten!

Olli


----------



## PacMan (27. Januar 2007)

Also das momentane Wetter motiviert mich nicht besonders. Hab wenig Lust auf kalten Regen und Matsch. Um heute noch Schnee zu sehen, muss man wahrscheinlich hoch hinaus.
Ich denke, ich bleibe heute faul zuhause.


----------



## MausD (27. Januar 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> ...Ich denke, ich bleibe heute faul zuhause..



LUSCHE!!!
Für alle anderen: ohne großen termin 12:45 Startanke Dürwiß. Auf der Suche nach Schnee...

P.S. Ich hab auch "Post" bekommen. Bilder kommen dann heute Abend 

Nachtrag: 13 Uhr Eschweiler-HBF


----------



## talybont (27. Januar 2007)

Also ich hatte Schnee  

Hatte mich mit meinem Strassencrosser in den Odenwald verirrt und auf knapp 550 m ü.NN. einiges an Schnee angetroffen. Allerdings war ich mit den 32 mm Semislicks doch derart am Limit, das ich den Rest über Asphalt gefahren bin.
Aber immerhin, die Auffahrt auf Schnee hat den runden Tritt geschult.











Das waren dann vier anstrengende Stunden. Auf dem Rückweg hatte dann das Tauwetter bereits zugeschlagen: 4 Grad Plus in Mannheim, und alles wieder grün.
Morgen gehts in die Pfalz.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## PacMan (27. Januar 2007)

Wir hatten auch Schnee! Am Jägerhaus reichte es sogar so gerade eben zum Schlittenfahren!
Ein paar Bilder gibt's vielleicht gleich noch auf unserer Homepage.


----------



## RS-Hunter (28. Januar 2007)

falls jemand Lust, Laune, Zeit und spontan ist ... wollte gegen 13:00 Uhr eine Runde drehen.

Georg

P.S. Bernd, Du alte Lusche nicht immer nur faul auf dem Sofa rumliegen ...


----------



## talybont (28. Januar 2007)

mal ganz was verrücktes!

http://www.digave.com


mfg,
Armin


----------



## MausD (28. Januar 2007)

Hab ich leider zu spät gelesen, aber ich hab auch "nur" eine kleine Runde mit meinem neuen und alten Schatz gedreht .

@Murrat: Kannst du mal bitte die Daten der gestrigen Tour posten?
Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xxmurax (28. Januar 2007)

@marcel, auf meinem tacho stehen
tages-km: 54,30
fahrzeit: 3:20
durch. kmh: 16,14

@pascal, wann kommn denn die pics?


----------



## XCRacer (29. Januar 2007)

Echt ein lahmer Haufen! tztztz!


----------



## PacMan (29. Januar 2007)

Xxmurax schrieb:


> @pascal, wann kommn denn die pics?


Sobald mir Bernd noch mal erklärt hat, wie das geht. Ich bin zu blöd für sowas!


----------



## XCRacer (29. Januar 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Sobald mir Bernd noch mal erklärt hat, wie das geht. Ich bin zu blöd für sowas!


Im Internen Bereich der HP findest du jetzt eine Anleitung !


----------



## PacMan (29. Januar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Im Internen Bereich der HP findest du jetzt eine Anleitung !


Danke! Tut's nicht! Mehr dazu im internen Forum...


----------



## Cheng (31. Januar 2007)

Omba Intern:

Neuste Infos zu Caps, Hosen und Trikots auf unserer Internen Hompage!

Wer von Ausserhalb Interesse an Caps, Hosen oder Trikots hat bitte hier oder per PM an mich!


----------



## talybont (31. Januar 2007)

Ja sowas  , wie kann das sein, dass ich derzeit im internen Winterpokal vorne liege? Habt Ihr vergessen Eure Einheiten einzutragen? Da stimmt doch was nicht!

mfg,
Armin


----------



## XCRacer (1. Februar 2007)

Am Ende der Schlacht werden die Toten gezählt 

Wochenendporgramm:

Samstag bin ich ab 13Uhr für alle Schandtaten bereit.

Sonntag: GA-Runde mit RR oder MTB (WAB). 2 - 4h (je nach Wetter)
Abfahrt zwischen 9Uhr und 11Uhr. Je nach Wunsch!
Wer fährt mit?

Grütze xcr


----------



## ManuelAC (1. Februar 2007)

Ab Sonntag bin ich für eine Woche im Urlaub,
Eisklettern    

Danach wird wieder trainiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (1. Februar 2007)

*Region: Wälder für Spaziergänger noch nicht sicher*
Die Forstämter in der Region warnen Spaziergänger, Trampelpfade und Nebenwege in den Wäldern zu benutzen. Zwei Wochen nach dem Orkan Kyrill besteht immer noch die Gefahr, dass Bäume umstürzen oder sich Äste aus den Baumkronen lösen. Auf keinen Fall sollen Spaziergänger die Wege verlassen. Viele Baumstämme liegen übereinander und können leicht verrutschen. Ein gefahrloses Betreten wird voraussichtlich erst im April möglich sein, wenn die Aufräumarbeiten beendet sind.
(Quelle: wdr.de )


----------



## Cheng (1. Februar 2007)

@MausD: wo bleiben die Fotos von dem neuen Schatz? Zack, Zack


----------



## cyberp (1. Februar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Sonntag: GA-Runde mit RR oder MTB (WAB). 2 - 4h (je nach Wetter)
> Abfahrt zwischen 9Uhr und 11Uhr. Je nach Wunsch!
> Wer fährt mit?


 Welchen Schnitt fährst Du denn bei RR und GA?


----------



## XCRacer (2. Februar 2007)

Rennrad wäre so 25 - 28 km/h

Wie es derzeit ausschaut, fahre ich aber am Sonntag MTB. Habe an eine Runde über Zweifall, Jägerhaus, Kalltal komplett, Obermaubach, Kleinhau gadacht. Schön flach mit sanften Anstiegen.

Wird dann etwa ein 21er Schnitt. Fährste mit? 

BTW: *TERMIN FÜR SAMSTAG !!!*


----------



## mcmarki (2. Februar 2007)

ich würde gerne an beiden Terminen fahren.. hänge aber leider krank zu hause rum  
ich wünsche euch viel Spaß
Gruß
Markus


----------



## GeJott (2. Februar 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> ich würde gerne an beiden Terminen fahren.. hänge aber leider krank zu hause rum
> ich wünsche euch viel Spaß
> Gruß
> Markus



Dann gute Besserung ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (2. Februar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ...*TERMIN FÜR SAMSTAG !!!*



René, Du bist der Beste


----------



## PacMan (2. Februar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> BTW: *TERMIN FÜR SAMSTAG !!!*


Ein sehr schöner Termin!  Du solltest noch darauf hinweisen, dass es sich bei der bekannten Handy-Nr um die NEUE bekannte Handy-Nr handelt!  
Leider hab ich Samstag keine Zeit. Ich versuche, am Sonntag Nachmittag mit Cheng eine Runde zu drehen.

@Markus: Gute Besserung!


----------



## XCRacer (2. Februar 2007)

Von mir auch gute Besserung an Markus. Schnell wieder fit werden! DAS TEAM BRAUCHT DICH!


----------



## commencal blanc (2. Februar 2007)

@xc Racer -  morgen kann ich leider nicht, aber Sonntag würde ich gerne noch mal mitradeln.... Wann wolltest du denn los?


----------



## Cheng (2. Februar 2007)

Morgen kann ich nicht, Marie hat Geburtstag, soll aber nicht Euer Schaden sein! 
Wenn wir am Sonntag fahren ist sicher für danach noch ein Stück Kuchen drin! Ich denke das ich gegen 14Uhr starten werde! Viel Spass morgen!


----------



## XCRacer (2. Februar 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> René, Du bist der Beste


Es geschehen noch Zeichen der Wunder! Georg hat sich schon 24h vor dem Termin eingetragen! Das nenne ich Begeisterung 

Warte mal auf mich an der Schraubergarage. Bringe dann deine "Bestellung" mit 

Wollte morgen erst Richtung Lohner Kapelle und dann ein Stück an der neuen Inde entlang bis Lamersdorf. Also entfällt der Treffpunkt an der Eifelstraße !!!

Sonntag: Wollen wir uns um 11Uhr am Frankenplatz in Weisweiler treffen? 
Dann feine Ausdauerrunde mit dem MTB. 

Cheng: Vielleicht schaltest du mal zur Abwechslung deinen Klingelton ein.  
Dann rufe ich dich von unterwegs an, ob wir uns irgendwo treffen können.
Werden die Runde andersrum als weiter oben gepostet fahren. Also würden wir irgendwann zwischen 14:30 und 15Uhr so in der Nähe Gottfriedskreuz sein.


----------



## RS-Hunter (2. Februar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Es geschehen noch Zeichen der Wunder! Georg hat sich schon 24h vor dem Termin eingetragen! Das nenne ich Begeisterung



Ich kann mich ja auch wieder austragen und dann spontan am Treffpunkt sein  



XCRacer schrieb:


> Warte mal auf mich an der Schraubergarage. Bringe dann deine "Bestellung" mit



???   ???

Edit: Wo bleiben denn die anderen Luschen? Los eintragen, sollten mal wieder eine schöne Runde zusammen hinkriegen.


----------



## kurzer37 (2. Februar 2007)

Hy Jungs,

fange Heute wieder mit Nachtschicht an und werde versuchen morgen oder übermorgen eine Runde fürs Team zufahren. Das hängt aber von meinen Zähnen ab ,die seit einer Woche an den Zahnnerven entzündet sind und jetzt langsam besser werden.
Am Dienstag bekomme Ich den Wildwuchs am Hinterkopf weggeschnitten mal schauen wie lange Ich dann nicht fahren darf.
Hat Montag den einer Lust am Nachmittag eine gemütliche Runde zu fahren?
Gruß
Kurzer37

Der von Zahnschmerzen die Nase voll hat.


----------



## XCRacer (2. Februar 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> ???   ???


Fett! Splinte! Fällt der Groschen? 

@k37: Dir auch gute Besserung. Wird schon wieder!


----------



## cyberp (2. Februar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Rennrad wäre so 25 - 28 km/h
> 
> Wie es derzeit ausschaut, fahre ich aber am Sonntag MTB. Habe an eine Runde über Zweifall, Jägerhaus, Kalltal komplett, Obermaubach, Kleinhau gadacht. Schön flach mit sanften Anstiegen.
> 
> Wird dann etwa ein 21er Schnitt. Fährste mit?


  Das schaffe ich doch locker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (3. Februar 2007)

das ist ja ein Krankenlazaret hier. Allen eine gute Besserung  

Jetzt kommt sogar ein wenig die Sonne durch ... hach ich freu mich  

@XCR: Ach ja, jetzt fällt der Groschen wieder !  

Schön, dass sich noch zwei weitere eingetragen haben, also dann bis später. Übrigens der Stollen wartet auch immer noch


----------



## HolyBen (3. Februar 2007)

Die Kranken kommen alle aus einem Team !?
Die haben doch nicht etwa den WP zu exzessiv betrieben ?  

Ich freue mich auch auf die Tour und überlege mein Canyon dieses Jahr das erste Mal zu bewegen. 

Da ich laut Ausschreibung das Tempo bestimme, wird es eine gemütliche Tour. 

EDIT: In der Ausschreibung steht etwas von einer neuen Handynummer René ? Wo kriege ich die denn her ?


----------



## niki-2 (3. Februar 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1800

Es geschehen ja noch Zeichen und Wunder!!! 

Termine werden wieder eingetragen!!

Allen Kranken auch von mir gute Besserung, ich weiß wie es ist, und den anderen viel Spass fürs Wochenende.

Werde versuchen in 2 Wochen meine erste Runde für dieses Jahr zu drehen.

Gruß

Dieter

P.S. Wer Lust hat kann sich heute Abend um 20.15 ARD die lustige AKV Sitzung anschauen, werde doch trööten.


----------



## mcmarki (3. Februar 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche, da geht es mir doch glatt wieder besser

@alle loser teams: nach der Krankheit werden wir wieder angreifen und Euch in den Boden stampfen.

@team-mitglied Dieter: na das schau ich mir doch an - und wünsche Dir viel Erfolg und ein pannenfreies Trööten.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## XCRacer (3. Februar 2007)

> EDIT: In der Ausschreibung steht etwas von einer neuen Handynummer René ? Wo kriege ich die denn her ?


Frag' Thorsten 

Ich wünsche Marie alles Gute zum Geburtstag! 
Sie kann zwar nicht lesen, aber ihr Papa


----------



## Cheng (3. Februar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Marie alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
> Sie kann zwar nicht lesen, aber ihr Papa



Danke für die Glückwünsche, werde es heute so richtig krachen lassen! 

Marie, 

die zwar noch nicht schreiben kann, aber ihr Papa!


----------



## kurzer37 (3. Februar 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Die Kranken kommen alle aus einem Team !?
> Die haben doch nicht etwa den WP zu exzessiv betrieben ?


 

Habe es dann doch bei dem schönen Wetter nicht ausgehalten und meinen Zähnen etwas Sonne gegönnt  .
Wollen doch wieder unter die ersten Hundert im Teamranking kommen.Und morgen nach dem aufstehen darf Ich wieder fahren , möchte ja auch noch unter die ersten 400 im Radfahren WP kommen.

Gruß und bis die Tage
Kurzer37


der mit den Zähnen tanzt bzw. kämpft


----------



## commencal blanc (3. Februar 2007)

"Sonntag: Wollen wir uns um 11Uhr am Frankenplatz in Weisweiler treffen?
Dann feine Ausdauerrunde mit dem MTB.

Cheng: Vielleicht schaltest du mal zur Abwechslung deinen Klingelton ein.
Dann rufe ich dich von unterwegs an, ob wir uns irgendwo treffen können.
Werden die Runde andersrum"

Gibts nen Termin?
11 Uhr in Weisweiler sollte ich schaffen  !
Habe eben mal 4 Schläuche geflickt - so langsam hatte sich was angesammelt. Ersatzschlauch ist auch eingepackt. Für den Fall der Fälle.
Wenn die Sonne morgen so wie heute scheint, können wir von mir aus ne 5 Stunden Tour machen


----------



## XCRacer (3. Februar 2007)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> 11 Uhr in Weisweiler sollte ich schaffen  !


Alles klar! Dann sehen wir uns morgen. Termin gibts keinen. Richte dir gleich den Zugang zur Omba-Page ein. Den Rest per pm. Erstmal schreibe ich den Bericht von heute.

xcr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk S. (3. Februar 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,
mal sehen ob ich es in diesem Jahr schaffe mit Euch eine Tour zu fahren!  
Der gute Vorsatz ist ja vorhanden....

Morgen geht es ins schöne Münster!

Strongman Run 2007

Da darf ich natürlich nicht fehlen!  

Mehr Infos unter www.fishermansfriend.de/

Euch eine schöne Tour.

Strongestman 2007  

Dirk


----------



## XCRacer (3. Februar 2007)

Dann mal viel Erfolg und vor allen Dingen viel Spaß. Und wehe du kneifst in letzter Minute


----------



## Dirk S. (3. Februar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Dann mal viel Erfolg und vor allen Dingen viel Spaß. Und wehe du kneifst in letzter Minute




Danke, den werde ich wohl haben!  
Kneifen geht nicht.

Ich werde abgeholt....


----------



## FilledBratze (4. Februar 2007)

Armer Kurzer.
Das klingt ja gar nicht gut. Gute Besserung mit deinen Zähnen. Kamille gurgeln hat mir immer prima geholfen bei Zahnschmerzen. Vielleicht funktionierts ja, wenn du es noch nicht ausprobiert hast.

Ich bin gestern 118 km mit dem Rennrad gefahren. Der Fuß ist wieder auf`m Weg der Besserung


----------



## PacMan (4. Februar 2007)

Ich bin schon zuhause! Und schon wach!!  
Ich hoffe, dass sich das Wetter gleich noch ein bisschen von der schöneren Seite zeigt. Aber ich hab mich schon mal eingetragen.
@Thorsten: Hast du schon 'ne Idee, wo es lang geht? Würde dann ggf. einen alternativen Treffpunkt am Hauptbahnhof vorschlagen. 

@Kurzer: Du hast mein Beileid! Da hilft zur: Zähne zusammenbeissen und durch!


----------



## RS-Hunter (4. Februar 2007)

Übrigens, bin auch dabei!
"Locker ein wenig die Beine fallen lassen!" 

Cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (4. Februar 2007)

dann würde ich doch sagen das wir uns um 14Uhr am Bahnhof treffen, Georg sollte dann gegen 13:50 bei mir sein, vom Bahnhof geht es zuerst Richtung Gressenich, dort treffen wir dann Ina kurz nach halb drei!

also bis gleich!


----------



## kurzer37 (4. Februar 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Armer Kurzer.
> Das klingt ja gar nicht gut. Gute Besserung mit deinen Zähnen. Kamille gurgeln hat mir immer prima geholfen bei Zahnschmerzen. Vielleicht funktionierts ja, wenn du es noch nicht ausprobiert hast.
> 
> Ich bin gestern 118 km mit dem Rennrad gefahren. Der Fuß ist wieder auf`m Weg der Besserung


 

Habe es dann vorgezogen mit lauwarmen Paulaner zu gurgeln  , hat wahre Wunder vollbracht. Die Zahnping sind wech und Ich konnte schlafen wie ein Toter .Und das Beste ist ,Ich konnte Heute radeln wie ein Blöder und das bei dem Wetter.

Nochmal allen die jetzt noch krank sind und werden ( Dienstag ) gute Besserung und vielen Dank für die guten Ratschläge und die Genesungswünsche. 

Und auch von mir der kurzen Marie das Beste zum Geburtstag  und auf das Sie groß und stark werde, wie ihr Papa.
Gruß
Kurzer37

Ach so am Diestag morgen um ca. 10 Uhr am Gottfriedskreuz falls jemand lust hat , weil am Nachmittag ist Poken Entfernung angesagt.


----------



## XCRacer (4. Februar 2007)

So! Zuckerspiegel ist wieder auf Normalniveau, Körper ist gewaschen!

War eine feiner Eifelmarathon mit Patrick. Haben uns in Weisweiler getroffen und sind dann über den Rennweg nach Kleinhau und runter nach Obermaubach. Ab hier Touristenslalom bis Abenden. 

Nachdem Patrick einen Rosinenweck an der Bäckerei Jansen verdrückt hat, gings weiter nach Schmidt und über den Buhlert runter nach Simonskall. Ab der Kalltalsperre hat mich so'n Möchtegernbiker ständig mit nervigen Anrufen belästigt.

Zu allem Übel habe ich ihn dann auch noch nicht ganz unfreiwillig mit samt seinem Gesindel in der Nähe des Kartoffelbaums angetroffen. Wärend Patrick sich kurze Zeit später verabschiedete, bin ich mit den Jungs und dem Mädel weiter über Solchbach und Zweifall geradelt.

In Mausbach dann das nette Mädel wieder bei ihrem Bruder abgegeben und durch den Stadtwald heim nach Eschweiler.

97km / 1600Hm


----------



## Cheng (4. Februar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Zu allem Übel habe ich ihn dann auch noch nicht ganz unfreiwillig mit samt seinem Gesindel in der Nähe des Kartoffelbaums angetroffen. Wärend Patrick sich kurze Zeit später verabschiedete, bin ich mit den Jungs und dem Mädel weiter über Solchbach und Zweifall geradelt.
> 
> In Mausbach dann das nette Mädel wieder bei ihrem Bruder abgegeben und durch den Stadtwald heim nach Eschweiler.



Danke René, der lästige Telefon-Stalker wurde von mir dazu gezwungen, wusste nicht das Du ne neue Handynr. hast, die kannte ich noch nicht!
Einen Bericht kann ich mir ja dann wohl sparen, das wichtigste steht ja in René´s Posting!


----------



## PacMan (4. Februar 2007)

Nein Thorsten! Das Wichtigste gibt's später in Form von Photos und Videos.  Weiss aber nicht, ob ich das heute noch mache.
Gut' Nächtle!


----------



## tail-light (4. Februar 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Nein Thorsten! Das Wichtigste gibt's später in Form von Photos und Videos.  Weiss aber nicht, ob ich das heute noch mache.
> Gut' Nächtle!


 

Keine Beweise!!!!! Gute Nacht Jungs, hat Spaß gemacht!!!

Ich bin fix und alle....


----------



## commencal blanc (4. Februar 2007)

N´abend zusammen,

war echt ein feines Ründchen mit dem XC Racer  
Hatte zwar nur ein "kleines" Ründchen geplant, aber dann kam es doch anders- 
super Tour, super Wetter.
Nachdem ich mich von der großen Gruppe trennte, hat ich allerdings noch einen kleinen Zwischenfall:
Ich war gerade am weißen Stein, da bemerkte ich mein luftverlierendes Vorderrad  

Nicht, dass ich von Platten in letzter Zeit genug geplagt wurde. 
Aber immerhin schien die Sonne - nur diese verfluchte Luftpumpe hat mich um den Verstand gebracht.
Ein Crossbiker hat mir dann auf dem Rückweg noch Gesellschaft geleistet- 
und dann war ENDLICH Duschen und ESSEN angesagt. 

Gute Nacht für heute und bis bald


----------



## XCRacer (5. Februar 2007)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> ...Hatte zwar nur ein "kleines" Ründchen geplant,...


Darf ich dich auf deine Posting Nr.5560 hinweisen:


> Wenn die Sonne morgen so wie heute scheint, können wir von mir aus ne 5 Stunden Tour machen


----------



## kurzer37 (5. Februar 2007)

Hy
suche noch Teile um ein Rad aufzubauen . Rahmen ca.43-45cm. Schaltung unsw.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## commencal blanc (5. Februar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Darf ich dich auf deine Posting Nr.5560 hinweisen:



Ich will mich auch garnicht beschweren 
Mit soviel Sonne, KM und Höhenmetern hatte ich nur einfach nicht gerechnet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (6. Februar 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> suche noch Teile um ein Rad aufzubauen . Rahmen ca.43-45cm. Schaltung unsw.


Komm mal vorbei, dann finden wir bei mir im Keller schon irgendwas für dich!
Rahmen, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, Sattel, Stütze, Vorbau und Lenker habe ich. Bei den Laufrädern wird's schwieriger.

Gegen eine Bierspende für die nächste Omba-Fete kannst du den Krempel gerne haben.

Gruß René


----------



## kurzer37 (6. Februar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Komm mal vorbei, dann finden wir bei mir im Keller schon irgendwas für dich!
> Rahmen, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, Sattel, Stütze, Vorbau und Lenker habe ich. Bei den Laufrädern wird's schwieriger.
> 
> Gegen eine Bierspende für die nächste Omba-Fete kannst du den Krempel gerne haben.
> ...


 

Hallo Rene 
was hast du den für eine Schicht ? Laufräder habe Ich noch von meinem Bergamont.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (6. Februar 2007)

Hab Frühschicht. Bin heute und morgen Vormittag auf jeden Fall zu Hause.


----------



## RS-Hunter (6. Februar 2007)

habe auch noch so einiges in den Schubladen rumliegen, falls noch was fehlt melden. Ich sehe dann nach, ob ich aushelfen kann.


----------



## PacMan (6. Februar 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> habe auch noch so einiges in den Schubladen rumliegen, falls noch was fehlt melden. Ich sehe dann nach, ob ich aushelfen kann.


Verteil aber nicht die Sachen, die du noch von mir in der Schublade rumliegen hast!  Brandneue Kette, Kassette und Kettenblatt waren das glaube ich...


----------



## RS-Hunter (6. Februar 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Verteil aber nicht die Sachen, die du noch von mir in der Schublade rumliegen hast!  Brandneue Kette, Kassette und Kettenblatt waren das glaube ich...



Äääääääääääh, PÄCMÄN, wer war denn das? Kann mich gar nicht recht entsinnen.


----------



## kurzer37 (6. Februar 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Äääääääääääh, PÄCMÄN, wer war denn das? Kann mich gar nicht recht entsinnen.


 


Hy Georg
war Heute bei Rene aber der Rahmen war zu groß 
oder der Kleine ist zu klein .

Brauche immer noch einen Rahmen bis max. 45cm Rahmenhöhe besser kleiner . Ferner die oben aufgeführten Teile natürlich. Zuerst mal Rahmen und mal schauen .
Habe aber schon eine Einführung in das Schrauberleben erhalten. 
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## kurzer37 (7. Februar 2007)

Hallo
suche Sattelstütze 31,6mm mit Klemme. 
Bitte melden mit Preivorstellung.
Falls jemand noch eine einfache Gabel( natürlich nicht zum Essen  )hat melden.

Gruß
Kurzer37


Für Buchvorschlage oder Schnupperkurse unter Anleitung zum selbstaufbau eines Rades wäre Ich dankbar.


----------



## MausD (8. Februar 2007)

XCRacer 362 5773 min 96:13 h 406   
mcmarki 327 5242 min 87:22 h 498   


Eine Woche Krankheit macht sich im WP schnell bemerkbar.
Merke: 
_Hair by hair you will pull out the horse's tail
oder
Langsam aber sicher führt ans Ziel  _

Hoffe es geht dir schon wieder besser MC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (8. Februar 2007)

das René vorbeizieht war ja klar  
nicht nur die Krankheit macht sich bemerkbar - die Faulheit auch - und Samstag schaffe ich es auch nicht   - 
aber grundsätzlich bin ich wieder fit.


----------



## MausD (8. Februar 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> das René vorbeizieht war ja klar...


Wie klar; wo bleibt denn da der sportliche Ehrgeiz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Und dann auch noch Samstags  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 statt radeln


----------



## HolyBen (8. Februar 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo
> suche Sattelstütze 31,6mm mit Klemme.
> Bitte melden mit Preivorstellung.
> Falls jemand noch eine einfache Gabel( natürlich nicht zum Essen  )hat melden.



Eine Gabel kannst Du von mir haben.


----------



## kurzer37 (8. Februar 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> Wie klar; wo bleibt denn da der sportliche Ehrgeiz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Bei uns im Team ist alles aufgeteilt und da Rene für das Radfahren zuständig ist , ist Markus für das Gewichtheben zuständig .



Brauche auch noch Shifter für 3x9fach und Umwerfer für 35,8mm Rahmendurchm. und falls jemand eine Kurbel im Angebot hat .


----------



## mcmarki (8. Februar 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> Wie klar; wo bleibt denn da der sportliche Ehrgeiz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moooooment -   daran erinnere ich dich am Samstag.


----------



## XCRacer (8. Februar 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> XCRacer 362 5773 min 96:13 h 406
> mcmarki 327 5242 min 87:22 h 498
> 
> 
> ...


*Nur zur allgemeinen Info:*
Ich war fast drei Wochen Erkältet. Habe mich Ende letzter Woche wieder fit gefühlt und bin Sonntag eine schöne lange Einheit gefahren. Leider war ich in der letzten Stunde der Tour ziemlich platt (habe ja sicherlich einige mitbekommen!).

Dann noch naß geschwitzt bei Thorsten im Keller und mit zittrigen Knien nach Hause. Resultet: KRANK! 

Sollte ich mich nicht morgen schlagartig gesund fühlen, werde ich das Rennen am Samstag canceln müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (10. Februar 2007)

Hallo Freunde des gepflegten MTB-Sports,

habe einen genüsslichen Samstagmittag/-nachmittag-Termin eingestellt. Also wer Lust und Zeit hat jedoch nicht erkältet ist oder tröööten muss, der trägt sich ein.

Georg


----------



## HolyBen (10. Februar 2007)

Dieses WE kann ich leider nicht fahren, meine Atemwege müssen auskuriert werden.  


Bernd


----------



## RS-Hunter (10. Februar 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Dieses WE kann ich leider nicht fahren, meine Atemwege müssen auskuriert werden.



Na dann erhol Dich mal und denk an Deinen Vorsatz "Saarschleife".


----------



## XCRacer (10. Februar 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Also wer Lust und Zeit hat jedoch nicht erkältet ist...


Ich bin erkältet, möchte aber trotzdem mit! Geht das?


----------



## kurzer37 (10. Februar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich bin erkältet, möchte aber trotzdem mit! Geht das?


 

Als Arzt und Krankenschwester finde Ich das nicht in Ordnung .


----------



## RS-Hunter (10. Februar 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> ... habe einen genüsslichen Samstagmittag/-nachmittag-Termin eingestellt. ...



Auf Grund der geänderten Situation wird der Termin abgesagt. Stattdessen ab 14:00 Uhr schrauben in der Schraubergarage. Wegen der großen Nachfrage an Zuschauern bitte ich die P+R-Parkplätze am Blausteinsee und die Pendelbusse in Anspruch zu nehmen und entsprechende Verpflegung mit zu bringen ...  

Cu


----------



## burns68 (10. Februar 2007)

Ich komme mit schrauben, bringe das "super geile Porno Teil" mit!

Olli


----------



## HolyBen (10. Februar 2007)

Die Kamera oder die Wortschöpferin ?


----------



## burns68 (10. Februar 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Die Kamera oder die Wortschöpferin ?



Die Kamera! Die Wortschöpferin kommt erst morgen!


----------



## commencal blanc (11. Februar 2007)

Moin Moin zusammen,

der Wetterbericht lässt nichts gutes hoffen - dabei habe ich mich doch auf eine 5-stündige Tour wie letzte Woche gefreut  

Hat vielleicht jemand Lust auf  ne Runde Klettern?

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (13. Februar 2007)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

bin nächstes WE wieder in Eschweiler und habe sogar den Samstag Vormittag zur freien Verfügung  
Ergo, würde ich gerne ein Ründchen fahren!!! Aber, Abfahrt zwischen 08:00 und 09:00. Und ich muss spätestens um 12:00 wieder daheim sein!!!
Wäre jemand bereit, sich mir anzuschliessen (Strasse oder Gelände ist mir egal)?

mfg,
Armin


----------



## XCRacer (13. Februar 2007)

Habe bereits für Samstagmorgen meinem Brötchengeber zugesagt. Kann leider nur am Nachmittag. Aber nächste Woche habe ich noch Termine frei.


----------



## mcmarki (13. Februar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Habe bereits für Samstagmorgen meinem Brötchengeber zugesagt. Kann leider nur am Nachmittag. Aber nächste Woche habe ich noch Termine frei.



wie schaut´s denn mit Karnevalsverweigerer Touren aus - Sonntag und Montag hätte ich Zeit


----------



## XCRacer (13. Februar 2007)

Sonntag fahre ich vorraussichtlich nach Mayen. Montag ginge bei mir.


----------



## XCRacer (13. Februar 2007)

Samstag: * Wenig Trails, viel Waldautobahn, nochmehr Spaß!*

Ro-Mo: *Karnevals-Verweigerertour - Second Edition !*

Weitere Anti-Karnevalstouren-Termine in Kürze!


----------



## Cheng (13. Februar 2007)

seit langem am Freitag abend noch mal ein Nightride.

Hier gehts zum Termin!


----------



## PacMan (14. Februar 2007)

Einen Nightride wollte ich auch noch mal vorschlagen. Leider hab ich *Freitag *abend keine Zeit.

*Samstag *hab ich Zeit. Werde mich evtl. frühmorgens aus dem Bett quälen und mich Herrn Talybont anschliessen.

*Sonntag *weiss ich noch nicht. Montag werde ich zwar auch den Karneval verweigern, aber bin stattdessen arbeiten. Kann also nicht mitfahren.


----------



## MausD (14. Februar 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> ...Montag werde ich zwar auch den Karneval verweigern, aber bin stattdessen arbeiten. Kann also nicht mitfahren.


Geht mir genauso


----------



## niki-2 (14. Februar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Samstag: * Wenig Trails, viel Waldautobahn, nochmehr Spaß!*
> 
> Ro-Mo: *Karnevals-Verweigerertour - Second Edition !*
> 
> Weitere Anti-Karnevalstouren-Termine in Kürze!



Würde gerne mit aber 1. bin ich noch nicht fit und 2. muß ich mich mal richtig ausschlafen!!

Den anderen viel Spass bei den Anti-Kanrevalstouren das Wetter soll ja Klasse  werden. 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (14. Februar 2007)

Wem's interessiert... >>


----------



## kurzer37 (14. Februar 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Würde gerne mit aber 1. bin ich noch nicht fit und 2. muß ich mich mal richtig ausschlafen!!
> 
> Den anderen viel Spass bei den Anti-Kanrevalstouren das Wetter soll ja Klasse werden.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Ihr Antikarnevalisten 
Werde wie jedes Jahr alle Züge schauen und feiern , Werth-Büsbach-Eschweiler in Stolberg lohnt sich nicht.
Werde dann  den Karneval wie es sich gehört am Aschermittwoch mit einer Tour ab Eschweiler verabschieden. Falls jemand in Richtung Zweifall mitfahren möchte bitte melden.Abfahrt ab Eschweiler Alte Rodung ca. 9.15Uhr.

Gruß der kleine Jeck

Kurzer37


----------



## commencal blanc (15. Februar 2007)

Alaaf zusammen,

das Wetter ist zu schön für Karneval - musste bis gerade arbeiten, aber jetzt will ich noch ein Ründchen in der Sonne drehen  - falls sich noch jemand anschließen möchte - 0176-21125985!

Werde erstmal grob Richtung Schevenhütte radeln, dann mal sehen, wie es weitergeht!

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## PacMan (15. Februar 2007)

Mein Plan für Samstag:
Viel zu früh am Morgen werde ich aufstehen und mit Armin eine feine kleine Runde drehen. Da er aber spätestens um 12:00 Uhr wieder im heimischen Nest sein muss, habe ich dann ja noch genug Zeit, etwas zu futtern und um 13:15 Uhr bei Herrn XCRacer auf euch zu warten und dann mit euch zu fahren!  
Ich freu mich!


----------



## talybont (15. Februar 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Mein Plan für Samstag:
> Viel zu früh am Morgen werde ich aufstehen und mit Armin eine feine kleine Runde drehen. Da er aber spätestens um 12:00 Uhr wieder im heimischen Nest sein muss, habe ich dann ja noch genug Zeit, etwas zu futtern und um 13:15 Uhr bei Herrn XCRacer auf euch zu warten und dann mit euch zu fahren!
> Ich freu mich!


Genau, das bringt Punkte, hält die Kumpels bei Laune und wird mit einer Gabel fürs Winterrad belohnt  

mfg,
Armin


----------



## PacMan (15. Februar 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> ... und wird mit einer Gabel fürs Winterrad belohnt


Super!  
Aber bei dem Wetter werde ich natürlich mein Sommerrad rausholen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (15. Februar 2007)

Musste gerade jemanden versprechen, dass es am Samstag locker wird und es KEINE fiesen Wurzeltrails geben wird. Also haltet mir den Georg fest, falls der mal wieder wo abbiegt, wo es nach Dickicht und Unterholz aussieht


----------



## rpo35 (15. Februar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ...KEINE fiesen Wurzeltrails...


Ich meinte "nicht pausenlos" und nicht "keine"


----------



## Jule (15. Februar 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich meinte "nicht pausenlos" und nicht "keine"


Ralph ist nämlich 'ne Memme. 

Ich freu' mich auf die Tour mit euch! 

Schöne Grüße.
Jule


----------



## RS-Hunter (15. Februar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Musste gerade jemanden versprechen, dass es am Samstag locker wird und es KEINE fiesen Wurzeltrails geben wird.



Und ich dachte schon, seit wann machst du Bernd Versprechungen.  



XCRacer schrieb:


> Also haltet mir den Georg fest, falls der mal wieder wo abbiegt, wo es nach Dickicht und Unterholz aussieht



Pah ...  , dann zeig ich euch eben keine schönen Trails mehr.


----------



## Cheng (15. Februar 2007)

na das wird ja mal wieder eine schöne große Runde, freue mich auf Dich Ralph. Lange nicht gesehen! Aber ich denke da geht doch sicher noch was, was ist mit HolyBen, ManuelAC, cyberp, XXmurax und Taillight?


----------



## IGGY (15. Februar 2007)

Hallo Ihr 
Wann genau fahrt Ihr denn Morgen? Vieleicht sieht man sich ja in den heimischen Wäldern!? Ich habe mein Rad nun fertig und mein Körper ist aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht


----------



## Cheng (15. Februar 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr
> Wann genau fahrt Ihr denn Morgen? Vieleicht sieht man sich ja in den heimischen Wäldern!? Ich habe mein Rad nun fertig und mein Körper ist aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht



Hy Ingo, morgen gibts einen Nightride, da geht es um 20:30h los, am Samstag starten wir gegen 13h. Es ließe sich sicher einrichten gegen 14h an der WBTS zu sein!


----------



## IGGY (15. Februar 2007)

Schade! Samstag bin ich auf dem Tivoli und schaue mir an wie die Bayern die Hucke voll kriegen


----------



## rpo35 (15. Februar 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> ...Pah ...  , dann zeig ich euch eben keine schönen Trails mehr.


Na den ein oder anderen darfst du uns schon zeigen 
@Thorsten: Ich freue mich auch !


----------



## cyberp (15. Februar 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> na das wird ja mal wieder eine schöne große Runde, freue mich auf Dich Ralph. Lange nicht gesehen! Aber ich denke da geht doch sicher noch was, was ist mit HolyBen, ManuelAC, cyberp, XXmurax und Taillight?


 Der Christian muss am Samstag los ziehen und sich was ganz schickes für einen besonderen Tag kaufen . Aber morgen Abend bin ich nochmal dabei.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (15. Februar 2007)

cyberp schrieb:


> Der Christian muss am Samstag los ziehen und sich was ganz schickes für einen besonderen Tag kaufen . Aber morgen Abend bin ich nochmal dabei.
> 
> Gruß
> Christian



Kannste von mir haben, hängt noch im Schrank, ist Dunkel-Grau, nur einmal getragen, ok? Also, wir sehen uns dann um 13Uhr an der Startanke! 

Dann erst mal bis morgen abend!


----------



## MausD (16. Februar 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> ...Dann erst mal bis morgen abend!


War aber ganz hart an der Grenze mit "morgen Abend" 23.59 Uhr  
Bis Heute Abend dann


----------



## mcmarki (16. Februar 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> na das wird ja mal wieder eine schöne große Runde, freue mich auf Dich Ralph. Lange nicht gesehen! Aber ich denke da geht doch sicher noch was, was ist mit HolyBen, ManuelAC, cyberp, XXmurax und Taillight?



also wo XXmuraX ist, läßt sich nur unschwer erraten - olé


----------



## kurzer37 (16. Februar 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Schade! Samstag bin ich auf dem Tivoli und schaue mir an wie die Bayern die Hucke voll kriegen


 

Genau und Aachen wird noch Meister


----------



## HolyBen (16. Februar 2007)

Touren heute und morgen: bin leider noch immer krank.


----------



## RS-Hunter (16. Februar 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Touren heute und morgen: bin leider noch immer krank.



Du armer Sack


----------



## kurzer37 (16. Februar 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Du armer Sack


 

Dem armen Sack eine gute Besserung . Es wird Zeit das du das training aufnimmst die Saarschleife ruft. 

Ich habe es getan bin auch angemeldet ,aber meiner größe und dem Alter entsprechend für die kleine .


Gruß
Kurzer37

Der Frühschicht hat sonst wäre Ich mitgefahren damit es öfter was zu flicken gibt. Glück für Euch,


----------



## burns68 (17. Februar 2007)

@ MausD - Parole mcmarki: 12:00 Uhr, Fauler Hering Ecke Nickelstrasse!

Olli MausE


----------



## MausD (17. Februar 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> ...Olli *MausE*


Vorsicht, so was kann ne Abmahnung wegen UhrGeberLinksVerletzungen nach sich ziehen.

12 Uhr geht klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (17. Februar 2007)

wie jetzt ? ich wollte schon um 11.00 h losfahren

MarkusKausW


----------



## MausD (17. Februar 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> wie jetzt ? ich wollte schon um 11.00 h losfahren
> 
> MarkusKausW



Hmm, müssen wir doch die Parole ändern.
Wie wäre es um 12:15 Flughafen Merzbrück @mc 
Parole: Alles kann, nichts muß


----------



## mcmarki (17. Februar 2007)

Das könnte ich einrichten


----------



## rpo35 (17. Februar 2007)

Steht am Ende überhaupt jemand an der Tanke ?


----------



## MausD (17. Februar 2007)

OK 12:00 Stinkender Fisch mit Oli und 12:15 Alle drei zusammen....


----------



## Cheng (17. Februar 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Steht am Ende überhaupt jemand an der Tanke ?



Ich Ralph, und das nur für Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (17. Februar 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Ich Ralph, und das nur für Euch!


So, und jetzt gibt's hier durcheinander wegen der Tanke 
Ist die direkt an der Autobahnabfahrt oder welche ist das jetzt...ich versuch dich noch anzurufen !

Ralph


----------



## RS-Hunter (17. Februar 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> So, und jetzt gibt's hier durcheinander wegen der Tanke
> Ist die direkt an der Autobahnabfahrt oder welche ist das jetzt...ich versuch dich noch anzurufen !
> 
> Ralph



Hey, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil !!!  

"Treffpunkt: Dürwiß, Star-Tanke, Jülicherstrasse"

Ich kann mich noch erinnern, wie Du mal geschrieben hast "jetzt erklär mir bloß nicht denn Weg, ich habe einen Stadtplan ..."


----------



## PacMan (17. Februar 2007)

So, die ersten 12 Punkte hab ich gerade schon gesammelt. Jetzt noch schnell Happa Happa machen und dann hoffe ich, dass ich mich halbwegs regeneriere (oder degeneriere ), um gleich noch mithalten zu können! Also bitte schön gemütlich!  
Ich denke, ich komme zum Treffpunkt an der Tanke.


----------



## talybont (17. Februar 2007)

Und bei uns war das Wtter auch noch schön! Zwar kalt und sauwindig, dafür aber strahlender Sonnenschein.
Hoffentlich fahrt Ihr mir den armen Pascal nicht entgültig platt  

mfg,
Armin


----------



## PacMan (17. Februar 2007)

Nein, nein. Ich habs halbwegs gut überstanden! Aber war schon ein super Double-Feature heute! 120km standen am Schluss auf meinem Tacho.  
Ich hab ein paar Bilder gemacht, aber ich muss jetzt direkt wieder weg, deswegen gibt's die erst morgen.

Ich weiss noch immer nicht, ob ich morgen Zeit habe, aber wenn ja, dann wollte ich nochmal ein wenig "Fahrtechnik" üben. Also ein wenig auf der Stelle hopsen und so'n Blödsinn halt. Vermutlich werde ich am Hohenstein rumkurven. Falls jemand mitmachen will, oder einfach nur zugucken und lachen, dann schaut morgen vormittag hier ins Forum rein. Ich werde posten, sobald ich was genaueres weiss.

Gute Nacht!


----------



## rpo35 (17. Februar 2007)

Jule und ich sind auch nach guten 80km wieder Zuhause eingetroffen. Jetzt wird erstmal gegessen und dann sehen wir nach den Bildern 

Schön war's 
Ralph


----------



## GeJott (17. Februar 2007)

> ....Weizenbierpause im Pussylokal.....



  Ihr wisst halt, wo es gut ist !

Gerd


----------



## rpo35 (17. Februar 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> ...Ich kann mich noch erinnern, wie Du mal geschrieben hast "jetzt erklär mir bloß nicht denn Weg, ich habe einen Stadtplan ..."


Den Stadtplan hab' ich übrigens nicht mehr


----------



## Jule (17. Februar 2007)

Hallo Ombas,
endlich hab' ich die Hasselbach-Entjungferung hinter mir. Hat auch gar nicht weh getan. 

War schön mit euch! 





Hier gibt's noch mehr Bilder.

Jule


----------



## rpo35 (17. Februar 2007)

Und endlich macht mal jemand IGGY's "altes" Drössiger richtig dreckig  - danke Thorsten 





Und bitte nicht immer gleich nach jeder Tour putzen ja ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (18. Februar 2007)

Bäääääähhhhhhhh


----------



## rpo35 (18. Februar 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Bäääääähhhhhhhh


 

Edit: Beim Editieren erwischt...ääääääääääääääääätsch *g*


----------



## IGGY (18. Februar 2007)

Ups!


----------



## RS-Hunter (18. Februar 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> ... Hier gibt's noch mehr Bilder. ...



Hi Ralph, sind mal wieder ein paar schöne Bilder dabei!


----------



## PacMan (18. Februar 2007)

Super Schnappschüsse, Ralph!
Meine Photos der gestrigen Tour(en) sind online auf www.omerbach.de


----------



## Jule (18. Februar 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Meine Photos der gestrigen Tour(en) sind online auf www.omerbach.de



Da sind ja wohl auch ein paar richtig schöne Bilder dabei. 

Ich muß mir nur die dämliche Grinserei abgewöhnen und mal ein bisschen angestrengter gucken.


----------



## MausD (18. Februar 2007)

Hier noch die Track-Daten der gestrigen Tour.
Ist allerdings noch der Schlenker über Merzbrück dabei, aber kann man ja ausschneiden (ich kanns nicht  )


----------



## XCRacer (18. Februar 2007)

GeJott schrieb:


> Ihr wisst halt, wo es gut ist !
> 
> Gerd


War wirklich sehr interessant dort. Uns wurden ein paar äußerst amüsante Insiderinformationen zugespielt.


----------



## XCRacer (18. Februar 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> Ich muß mir nur die dämliche Grinserei abgewöhnen und mal ein bisschen angestrengter gucken.


Konnte mir einen Kommentar unter einem der Grinsebilder nicht verkneifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (18. Februar 2007)

Nochwas zu morgen:
Es wird keine Monstertour. Höhenmeter halten sich durchaus im Rahmen. Ab Abenden fahren wir wieder über das Kalltal und Vossenack zurück. Also keine Sorge Olli. Wir fahren nicht über Schmidt 

Gäste sind willkommen!


----------



## rpo35 (18. Februar 2007)

Wem kann ich denn mal die Rohdaten aus meinem CM436 schicken ? Meine Software behauptet steif und fest, dass die Daten der gestrigen Tour "korrupt" sind.
Wäre schön, wenn das mal jemand für mich testen könnte.

Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (18. Februar 2007)

Schick mal!

Nachtrag: Bericht zur gestrigen Tour auf der Omba-Seite !


----------



## rpo35 (18. Februar 2007)

Schöner Bericht René...Mail ist raus...


----------



## XCRacer (18. Februar 2007)

Fertig! Du hast Post!


----------



## talybont (19. Februar 2007)

Oettinger?  :kotz: Ihr seid ja wiederlich  
Habt Ihr denn gar keinen Stolz? Oder hat Georg altes Gabelöl in die Flaschen gekippt und Ihr habt das bloß verwechselt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (19. Februar 2007)

@ René und Marki, meine Beine sind immer noch wie Pudding. Ich werde mich heute schonen!

Viel spaß wünsch ich euch!


----------



## XCRacer (19. Februar 2007)

Das ist aber Schade, Olli! Wird wirklich keine schlimme Runde!

@Armin: Beim Bier ist das genauso wie bei den MTB-Rahmen oder Federgabeln. Alle Biere werden in der gleichen Brauerei in Bayern gebraut. Kommen nur andere Etiketten drauf


----------



## mcmarki (19. Februar 2007)

komm schon olli!
fahre jetzt langsam los
bis gleich


----------



## burns68 (19. Februar 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> komm schon olli!
> fahre jetzt langsam los
> bis gleich



Ne Danke, ich habe genug! 

Viel spaß!


----------



## XCRacer (19. Februar 2007)

Mir tut der Arsch weh! 

@Markus: Hier der Link zum King


----------



## niki-2 (19. Februar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Mir tut der Arsch weh!
> 
> @Markus: Hier der Link zum King




Selber schuld!!!


----------



## XCRacer (19. Februar 2007)

Hi Dieter! Mittwochmorgens ein bissle rumrollen?


----------



## niki-2 (19. Februar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hi Dieter! Mittwochmorgens ein bissle rumrollen?



Hallo Rene,
würde ja gerne geht aber leider noch nicht. Mein Knie spielt noch nicht so mit. Ist wieder dick geworden. Bin zu früh los. Außerdem Liegt meine Tochter im Krankenhaus. Ist am Samstag vom Pferd gefallen. Arm gebrochen

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (19. Februar 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Außerdem Liegt meine Tochter im Krankenhaus. Ist am Samstag vom Pferd gefallen. Arm gebrochen


Ach du Schei$e! Dann mal gute Besserung von uns Ombas!


----------



## mcmarki (19. Februar 2007)

oh weh, dann bestell´ ihr gute Besserung.

@René - ich bin ein einziger Schmerz  

komisch die seite zu dem Video öffnet sich nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (19. Februar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ach du Schei$e! Dann mal gute Besserung von uns Ombas!



Vielen Dank!! Habe jetzt etwas mehr Kinderdienst, da Bettina mit im Krankenhaus  ist. Bruch ist leider ein wenig kompliziert. Oberarm links in Längsrichtung gebrochen mußte mit Platten fixiert werden.

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## RS-Hunter (19. Februar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Mir tut der Arsch weh!  ...



Bitte keine Einzelheiten ... zwei Jungs alleine Rosenmontag durch die Wälder ... naja


----------



## kurzer37 (19. Februar 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Bitte keine Einzelheiten ... zwei Jungs alleine Rosenmontag durch die Wälder ... naja


 

Und du im Rosenmontagszug als Fahrdienst, du siehst ja keinen , 
du Blinder . 

Dieter deiner Tochter alles gute.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## RS-Hunter (19. Februar 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Und du im Rosenmontagszug als Fahrdienst, du siehst ja keinen ,
> du Blinder




Wo hattest du dich denn wieder versteckt? Jetzt habe ich schon die ganze Zeit auf die Kleinen rücksicht genommen ...   Vor lauter Leute sieht man keinen mehr.


----------



## RS-Hunter (20. Februar 2007)

Falls jemand Lust verspürt bei dem schönen Wetter eine echte lockere Runde (GA1) zu fahren, dann hier melden. Start zw. 14:00 und 14:30 Uhr.


----------



## XCRacer (20. Februar 2007)

Kein Grund deswegen gleich Telefonterror zu machen 

War in Mayen!


----------



## Cheng (20. Februar 2007)

Habe mich dann auch noch für gut 2 Stündchen auf den Weg gemacht. Große Kontrollrunde um Aldenhoven, Jülich Blausteinsee, Baggerloch. Bis auf einen traumhaft schönen Sonnenuntergang, eine Herde mit 10 Rehen und einem Pärchen die sich wohl nach Karneval mal ungeschminkt treffen wollten,  

gab es keine besonderen Vorkommnisse!

Ein paar Fotos gibt es später, hatte heute die große Schwarze dabei!


----------



## kurzer37 (20. Februar 2007)

Hy Jungs 

bin dann Heute zweimal Unterwegs gewesen.
Das erstemal mit Bert eine schÃ¶ne Runde durch die WÃ¤lder in Richtung Aachen-Brand , bis Knolle und in der Vision einen Kaffee und Ã¼ber Gedautal nach Hause.

Am Abend mit meinen Miniterroristen und ihrem neuen Focus Northern Lite eine Runde duchs Solchbachtal.
Technische Daten des Rades. Schaltung XT-Umwerfer LX , Magura Clara Scheibenbremsen , Truvativ Kurbel, Rigida Felgen , Continental Reifen, Rock Shox Judy Gabel und ein Preis von 300â¬.


gruÃ
Kurzer37

Werde Morgen gegen 9.15Uhr von Ford Willms Alte Rodung Richtung Zweifall aufbrechen.


----------



## Cheng (20. Februar 2007)

Hier noch ein paar Fotos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (20. Februar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ...War in Mayen!



und deswegen war das Handy auch Offline  



Cheng schrieb:


> ... und einem Pärchen die sich wohl nach Karneval mal ungeschminkt treffen wollten,
> 
> ...



Also wenn René nicht in Mayen gewesen wäre ... ungestört zu zweit


----------



## XCRacer (20. Februar 2007)

Ungestört mit OLIVER !!!
In den Mayener Wäldern hat man eben nicht immer Empfang 

Wie war's ?


----------



## XCRacer (20. Februar 2007)

HolyBen 20.02.2007    Radfahren (Lungentest)    60 min (01:00 h)
Erzähl mal !


----------



## RS-Hunter (20. Februar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ungestört mit OLIVER !!!
> Wie war's ?



Ach nee, Mrs. Columbo heisst jetzt Oliver  Aber wem's gefällt   ... und uns willst du anscheinend die Wälder Mayens vorenthalten.  

Bin 'ne schöne lockere GA1-Runde unter anderem entlang der Inde und neuen Inde gefahren.


----------



## XCRacer (20. Februar 2007)

Möchte euch mit dem Höhenprofil ja keine Angst einjagen, aber...


----------



## HolyBen (20. Februar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> HolyBen 20.02.2007    Radfahren (Lungentest)    60 min (01:00 h)
> Erzähl mal !



Auch nach zwei Wochen Antibiotikum: wenig Luft, viel Husten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (20. Februar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Möchte euch mit dem Höhenprofil ja keine Angst einjagen, aber...


Wem soll denn bei dem Schnitt bitteschön die Düse gehen ? 

Edit/Ps: Gute Besserung an HolyBen !!!


----------



## mcmarki (20. Februar 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Fotos!



Tolle Fotos Thorsten


----------



## rpo35 (20. Februar 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Tolle Fotos Thorsten


Die haben wir hier eben auch schon bestaunt. Wirklich beeindruckend


----------



## PacMan (20. Februar 2007)

@Rene: 60km, 1600hm - das ist doch das perfekte Training für die Saarschleife!

@Thorsten: Geniale Photos! Ich glaub, da muss ich auch mal hin, um Bilder von meinem Bike zu machen...





@Bernd, Dieter's Tochter und alle andern Kranken/Verletzten: Gute Besserung!


----------



## cyberp (20. Februar 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Ein paar Fotos gibt es später, hatte heute die große Schwarze dabei!


 Schöne Fotos . Wer ist denn die große Schwarze?


----------



## RS-Hunter (20. Februar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Möchte euch mit dem Höhenprofil ja keine Angst einjagen, aber...



Sehr nett, wäre eigentlich etwas um den "Marathonneulingen" zu zeigen was an der Saarschleife auf sie zu kommt.

Aber ich denke, das können wir natürlich auch in unserer Region mal machen.


----------



## Cheng (20. Februar 2007)

cyberp schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos . Wer ist denn die große Schwarze?



die große schwarze ist leider die mittlerweile zweitkleinste aus der Nikon DSLR Serie. Eine Nikon D50 mit einen Tamron 18-200mm Objektiv!
Leider nicht so handlich um eine Herde mit 10 Rehen aus der Hüfte zu fotografieren wenn die Kamera im Rucksack ist!

Ich finde die Fotos auch sehr schön, Danke dafür!


----------



## IGGY (21. Februar 2007)

Ha Ralph! Da hat doch einer das Rad geputzt


----------



## burns68 (21. Februar 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Eine Nikon D50 mit einen Tamron 18-200mm Objektiv!



Ein geiles Pornoteil!!!!


----------



## mcmarki (21. Februar 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Aber ich denke, das können wir natürlich auch in unserer Region mal machen.



Das wäre doch toll.

Wie ist denn die Tendenz am Samstag zu fahren - grob ne Uhrzeit ?
Dann könnte ich vorab unseren neuen MAUSBACHER TEAMKOLLEGEN kontaktieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (21. Februar 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Tendenz am Samstag zu fahren - grob ne Uhrzeit ?
> Dann könnte ich vorab unseren neuen MAUSBACHER TEAMKOLLEGEN kontaktieren.



Aufgrund der aktuellen Wetteraussicht für Samstag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 würde ich mich noch nicht festlegen! Auch wenn ich nichts gegen eine ausgedehnte Tour bei angenehmen 10-15 Grad hätte!


----------



## Cheng (21. Februar 2007)

Für alle die noch Interesse an einem Trikot der Ombas haben hier die letzte Gelegenheit! Bis zum 3.3.2007 setze ich die Frist zur entgültigen Bestellung. Kosten liegen bei 45 für ein Kurzarmtrikot, 49 für ein Langarmtrikot mit durchgehendem Reissverschluss! Weitere Trikot-Fotos gibt es auf unsere Hompage!

Bei Interesse bitte hier melden oder per PM!


----------



## PacMan (21. Februar 2007)

Ich hab mir heute neue Küchengeräte gegönnt: zwei tolle Schneebesen!


----------



## XCRacer (23. Februar 2007)

Ihr habt die Wahl !

Bleibt Luschen oder outet euch als ECHTE Omba-Fans !!!

>> Omba Fan-shop <<


----------



## mcmarki (23. Februar 2007)




----------



## kurzer37 (23. Februar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ihr habt die Wahl !
> 
> Bleibt Luschen oder outet euch als ECHTE Omba-Fans !!!
> 
> >> Omba Fan-shop <<


 

Bin ein Omba und hab die Ultimative Bananenbox gekauft  und Du hast keine. 

Gruß
Kurzer37

der weiter WP-Punkte sammelt ohne Ende.


----------



## burns68 (23. Februar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ihr habt die Wahl !
> 
> Bleibt Luschen oder outet euch als ECHTE Omba-Fans !!!
> 
> >> Omba Fan-shop <<



Ich ernenne Dich zum Head-Off der Marketingabteilung!


----------



## XCRacer (23. Februar 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Bin ein Omba und hab die Ultimative Bananenbox gekauft  und Du hast keine.


Wusste garnicht, dass die dich gleich als Werbefigur eingekauft haben


----------



## GeDe (23. Februar 2007)

Hallo xc-racer,
ich würde euch gerne 'mal begleiten, wenn ihr einen " alten Sack " nicht ganz
in grund und boden fahrt. Bin im moment nicht top fit, da ich 3 Monate aussetzen musste und erst sein 4 Wochen wieder regelmässig bike. Wann und Wo trefft ihr euch in Eschweiler ? Da ich mich dort nicht gut auskenne, wäre eine Anfahrtskizze aus richtung Autobahnabfahrt hilfreich. Ich komme aus Wolfgarten. Gruß GeDe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (23. Februar 2007)

Hallo GeDe

Wir fahren meistens Samstags ab StarTanke in Dürwiß (Jülicher Strasse/Heinrich-Heine-Str.) und/oder Ecke Eifelstraße/Herrenfeldchen in 52249 Eschweiler. Morgen aber anscheinend nicht, denn es traut sich niemand einen Termin zu machen! 

Wir machen aber auch Nightrides und fahren auch mal Sonntags. Am besten du schaust immer wieder mal hier in den Thread und gibst Bescheid, wenn du mitradeln möchtest.

Gäste sind immer gerne willkommen! 

Wir sind eigentlich ganz lieb!

Anfahrtsskizze kann ich dir erstellen. Oder du schaust einfach bei Falk.de oder bei einen der anderen Online-Routenplaner rein.

Grüße René


----------



## Xxmurax (23. Februar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ihr habt die Wahl !
> 
> Bleibt Luschen oder outet euch als ECHTE Omba-Fans !!!
> 
> >> Omba Fan-shop <<



GEILOMAT!!!!


----------



## GeDe (23. Februar 2007)

Hallo XC Racer,
ich bin's nochmal. Habe den Treffpunkt Dürwiß als Wegbeschreibung geladen.
Wenn ihr am Samstag, den 3.3.2007 eine Tour von dort startet, wäre ich gerne dabei. Bitte teil mir noch mit, wann ihr losfahren wollt, damit ich pünktlich bin.
Möge die Kraft mit mir sein.
gruß GeDe


----------



## kurzer37 (23. Februar 2007)

Hallo @Rene

der Shop ist super Geil. Einfach toll was Du und Die anderen auf die Beine stellen.

Ich könnte ja als Werbeträger der BanaBox mal anfragen wegen % .

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Cheng (23. Februar 2007)

Hy GeDe, wir freuen uns über jeden Zuwachs, in eine größeren Gruppe zu fahren macht einfach viel mehr Spass als alleine. Über das mithalten mach Dir mal keine Sorgen, das Tempo wird immer schön angepasst, die schnellen fahren vorne, die langsamen hinten! Spass beiseite, das bekommen wir schon hin. 

@Ombas und andere: wie sieht es denn mit morgen aus, das Wetter soll ja nicht so besonderes werden, gegen nachmittag mehr Regen, ich könnte morgen schon gegen 10Uhr starten! Vielleicht bekommt man ja 2-3Std Trockenzeit mit! Also mal schnell ein paar Antworten hier und ich stelle einen Termin ein!


----------



## XCRacer (23. Februar 2007)

Ich wollte eigentlich nur eine Vorbelastung von 1 h Dauer machen. Lasse mich aber gerne zu einer Schönwettertour verführen.

Es soll morgen ein Sonnenfenster von wenigen Stunden entstehen. Vorher und nachher Regen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (23. Februar 2007)

Da ja auf Alte und Langsame Rücksicht genommen wird, möchte ich nochmal mitfahren.  

Ab 10.00 Uhr ist für mich OK.


----------



## Cheng (23. Februar 2007)

Habe jetzt einfach mal einen Termin gemacht!


----------



## burns68 (23. Februar 2007)

Hi,

10:00 Uhr Startanke, bin ich dabei!


----------



## PacMan (24. Februar 2007)

Ich hab morgen keine Zeit zum Radeln...  

Der Fan-Shop ist geil! Fehlen nur noch die echten Omba-Action-Figuren!


----------



## HolyBen (24. Februar 2007)

1. Es regnet.  

2. Omba Actionfiguren mit brechbaren Gliedmaßen, schwellenden Knien usw.  wären nicht schlecht


----------



## cyberp (24. Februar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ihr habt die Wahl !
> 
> Bleibt Luschen oder outet euch als ECHTE Omba-Fans !!!
> 
> >> Omba Fan-shop <<


  
Geil, da gibt es ja sogar Aufkleber    

Bei dem Wetter bin ich morgen nicht dabei.


----------



## Dirk S. (24. Februar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ihr habt die Wahl !
> 
> Bleibt Luschen oder outet euch als ECHTE Omba-Fans !!!
> 
> >> Omba Fan-shop <<



Darf ich denn auch ein Trikot bestellen?  
Ich bin mit Euch aber noch nicht mitgefahren.  
Habe es aber in diesem Jahr vor.
Ich hoffe die Absicht reicht schon für eine Bestellung? 
Mein Schatz ist schon total beleidigt....  

Dirk


----------



## XCRacer (24. Februar 2007)

@Dirk: Wir bestellen dir gerne ein Trikot. Halte dich bitte an Thorsten, er koordiniert das!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Die heutige Tour wurde sehr spontan in Angriff genommen. Aufgrund des Regens wurde der kurzfristig angesetzte Termin um eine halbe Stunde nach hinten verlegt. 

Das war auch gut so, denn der Regen verschonte uns fünf nicht nur, es kam sogar zeitweise die Sonne heraus. Es wäre aber fast schief gegangen. Dank Bernd blieben wir trocken! Warum? Lest weiter...


----------



## talybont (24. Februar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Die heutige Tour wurde sehr spontan in Angriff genommen. Aufgrund des Regens wurde der kurzfristig angesetzte Termin um eine halbe Stunde nach hinten verlegt.
> 
> Das war auch gut so, denn der Regen verschonte uns fünf nicht nur, es kam sogar zeitweise die Sonne heraus. Es wäre aber fast schief gegangen. Dank Bernd blieben wir trocken! Warum? Lest weiter...


tja, wir sind heute im Regen zu einer Freeride-Light Gewalttour aufgebrochen:
3,5 h, 32 km mit 1350 hm. Dabei ca. 2h Dauerregen und fieser Wind. Manche Leute sind echt bescheuert  
Bin aber dabei Passagen gefahren, die ich mich normalerweise nicht traue --> Heerdentrieb  
Gut, bergab habe ich meist das Schlusslicht markiert, bergauf lief es dann besser. Aber man ist immer im Nachteil, wenn man das Gelände nicht kennt und nicht gewohnt ist.
Morgen wird wohl nix, da es hier dann den ganzen Tag schiffen soll. Endlich mal Zeit, meine Steuer zu machen!

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Cheng (24. Februar 2007)

@Dirk S.: Klar bekommst Du ein Trikot! Welche GrÃ¶Ãe denn? Sie fallen eher klein aus. Auf den Kragen kÃ¶nnen wir einen Namen drucken lassen, ich denke bei Dir dann wie bei den meisten anderen an den Forum-Nick-Namen! Am besten ist wenn Du mal eins anprobierst! Ein Kurzarm kostet 45â¬!

Falls bei weitern Interesse besteht bitte bis zum 3.3. melden!

Wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit unserem Stefan (Filledbratze) aus, lange nicht mehr von Dir gehÃ¶rt, was mach Dein Bein? Habe im WP gesehen das Du wieder auf dem Rad sitzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (24. Februar 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Da wo Du auch hingehörst .
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37


----------



## Cheng (24. Februar 2007)

Viele Grüße von Georg per SMS aus dem Zillertal an alle!


----------



## ratze (25. Februar 2007)

Huhu!
Da habt ihr aber ein schöne Trikot gebastelt !
Ist doch richtig,Trikots lasst ihr bei Owayo machen ?
An wem muss ich mich melden für die Bestellung(falls ich eins Bestellen darf) ?

Hi !
Wir von der Aachener-Runde haben unseres auch fertig  
http://www.aachener-runde.de/

grüße
ratze


----------



## Cheng (25. Februar 2007)

ratze schrieb:


> Huhu!
> Da habt ihr aber ein schöne Trikot gebastelt !
> Ist doch richtig,Trikots lasst ihr bei Owayo machen ?
> An wem muss ich mich melden für die Bestellung(falls ich eins Bestellen darf) ?
> ...



Trikot gibts bei mir! Am besten per PM!


----------



## XCRacer (25. Februar 2007)

Es freut uns, dass unsere Trikots so beliebt sind. Prinzipiell kann jeder ein solches haben, der sich uns verbunden fühlt. Wir würden unter umständen sogar an Thunderpussys Trikots vergeben 

Die Trikotbestellung macht Thorsten (Cheng).


----------



## kurzer37 (25. Februar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wir würden unter umständen sogar an Thunderpussys Trikots vergeben
> 
> Die Trikotbestellung macht Thorsten (Cheng).


 


 Aber dann nur gegen Aufpreis , quasi ein Bestechungsgeld denke da an   Powerbar.Und aus Mitleid springt man schon mal über seinen Schatten. 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## burns68 (25. Februar 2007)

Endlich ist es soweit, Olli's neues Projekt:

Schwinn Mesa, Gold Label N'litened, 19", 1,9 kg!





Brauche noch ein paar Teile, mal sehen was Zaffer und Ebay noch so alles hat!


----------



## XCRacer (25. Februar 2007)

Sehr hübsch, das Mädel 

Hat aber mit 1900g etwas viel Speck auf den Rippen! Aber das kompensierst du ja locker


----------



## talybont (25. Februar 2007)

Origineller Rahmen! Wie lange gibt es den schon nicht mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (25. Februar 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> Origineller Rahmen! Wie lange gibt es den schon nicht mehr?


Finde ihn auch klasse. Genau dieser Hersteller ist letztendlich Schuld an meinem Bike-Wahn - Indoor (Spinning) auf Schwinn Spinner...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## mcmarki (26. Februar 2007)

mit einem Schwinn hat bei mir auch alles angefangen - mit dem Rad fahre ich noch zur Arbeit - 12 Jahre alt und immer noch gut in Schuß!  
aber der Rahmen wird doch noch produziert, oder Olli?


----------



## FilledBratze (26. Februar 2007)

Hammer. In den paar Tagen, an denen ich jetzt von der Zivilisation abgeschnitten war (kein Internet), blogt ihr ja mehr hier in den Thread, als ich Fahrrad fahren kann.   Gesundheitlich gehts bei mir bergauf - mit der Kondition auch. Skifahren war ich dieses Jahr auch schon; ist nur sehr spärlich ausgefallen (gerade mal drei Tage -> der letzte Tag gleichte eher surfen im Wald  ->Tauwetter)

Am Samstag bin ich gerne wieder dabei


----------



## burns68 (26. Februar 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> mit einem Schwinn hat bei mir auch alles angefangen - mit dem Rad fahre ich noch zur Arbeit - 12 Jahre alt und immer noch gut in Schuß!
> aber der Rahmen wird doch noch produziert, oder Olli?



Klar wird der Rahmen noch produziert!

Werde es als Zur-Arbeit-Fahrrad aufbauen!


----------



## XCRacer (26. Februar 2007)

Ich brauch mal eben ein Omba-Trikot in XL für den lieben Dirk S. zum anprobieren. Wer trägt diese Größe? Kann mir das mal jemand in den Briefkasten stopfen?


----------



## MausD (27. Februar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ...ein Omba-Trikot in XL ...


Kommen wohl nur Bernd und ich in Frage  
Ich bin im S-Land, kannst aber das Trikot gerne bei mir zu Hause abholen.
Ich sag Marion dann bescheid.
M.a.D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (27. Februar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich brauch mal eben ein Omba-Trikot in XL für den lieben Dirk S. zum anprobieren. Wer trägt diese Größe? Kann mir das mal jemand in den Briefkasten stopfen?



Hast Du schon eins? Sonst kann ich Dir morgen früh eins vorbei bringen!


----------



## XCRacer (27. Februar 2007)

War gegen Mittag bei Frau Maus aus D. Offensichtlich war sie mit den Schoßhündchen gassi. Ich hätte mich auch vorher ankündigen sollen 

Ja bring mal bitte, Thorsten. Falls ich nicht da sein sollte, bitte in den Briefkasten stopfen! Wollte je nach Wetter radeln oder laufen.


----------



## Cheng (28. Februar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ja bring mal bitte, Thorsten. Falls ich nicht da sein sollte, bitte in den Briefkasten stopfen! Wollte je nach Wetter radeln oder laufen.



Sorry, gerade erst gelesen, werfe es Dir morgen früh wenn ich nach Köln fahre, in den Briefkasten!


----------



## GeDe (1. März 2007)

Hallo Cheng,
da bin ich wieder. Kannst Du mir mitteilen, ob Ihr Samstag eine Tour startet und wann ihr an der Tanke in Dürwiß abfahrt.
Danke
Grüße 
GeDe


----------



## Cheng (1. März 2007)

GeDe schrieb:


> Hallo Cheng,
> da bin ich wieder. Kannst Du mir mitteilen, ob Ihr Samstag eine Tour startet und wann ihr an der Tanke in Dürwiß abfahrt.
> Danke
> Grüße
> GeDe



Hy GeDe,

kann im Moment noch nicht genau sagen wann wir am Samstag fahren, wird auch etwas vom Wetter abhängig werden. Am besten ist wenn Du morgen am späten Abend noch einmal reinschaust!


----------



## ratze (2. März 2007)

HaLLO !
Wie sieht es mit ner Samstags tour aus so ab 12 schön dreckig mit massenhaft Singletrails ??
Würde mich gerne wieder anschließen !


----------



## Cheng (2. März 2007)

ratze schrieb:


> HaLLO !
> Wie sieht es mit ner Samstags tour aus so ab 12 schön dreckig mit massenhaft Singletrails ??
> Würde mich gerne wieder anschließen !



Aus Termingründen werde ich meine Tour auf Sonntag verlegen!


----------



## GeDe (3. März 2007)

Hallo, 
ich nehme an, das sich noch andere anschließen werden. Ich würde dann
gerne mitfahren. Kannst Dur mir Startort/Startzeit nennen? Ich komme von der
Autobahnabfahrt Eschweiler. Danke

Grüße 
GeDe


----------



## RS-Hunter (3. März 2007)

Guten Morgen GeDe,

zum Einen scheint das Wetter nicht sehr verheissungsvoll, dass heute gefahren wird, zum Anderen haben heute anscheinend auch sonst noch einige, ich schliesse mich da ein, keine Zeit zu fahren.

Aber vielleicht findet sich doch noch jemand, der fahren möchte. Ansonsten hoffen wir auf nächstes Wochenende oder evtl. morgen.

Gruß
RSH


----------



## GeDe (3. März 2007)

Hallo, 
ich nehme an, das sich noch andere anschließen werden. Ich würde dann
gerne mitfahren. Kannst Dur mir Startort/Startzeit nennen? Ich komme von der
Autobahnabfahrt Eschweiler. Danke

Grüße 
GeDe

Hallo Cheng, 
hat sich für morgen schon was ergeben??
Gruß GeDe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MausD (3. März 2007)

Hallo GeDe,
sind wohl noch alle im Bett wegen dem be*?~ Wetter.
Ich geh mal davon aus das morgen gefahren wird, klärt sich hoffentlich, wie das Wetter, heute Abend auf.
Wegbeschreibung hängt vom Startpunkt ab, ich kann dich aber am Real Markt abholen kommen, der ist direkt an der Autobahnabfahrt.

Gruß
Marcel.


----------



## GeDe (3. März 2007)

Grüß Dich MausD,
danke für dein Angebot, ich nehme es gerne an und würde dann am Real Markt parken. ( Audi, Kennzeichen EU-GD 700 )Bitte teile mir mit, wann ich da sein muss. Ich habe ca. 1 Stunde Anfahrt nötig. PKW Audi EU GD 700
Bis dahin 
GeDe


----------



## ManuelAC (3. März 2007)

Hat jemand Lust,

dort => http://www.fjord-trophy.de/

mitzumachen?

Meine Schwester arbeitet bei einem Unternehmen, das die Sache sponsort und meinte, ich sollte mich mal anmelden, wäre doch genau die Zielgruppe und sie hätten noch nicht viele Anmeldungen.

Jetzt suche ich noch einen fähigen Teampartner,
und da hier doch eine teamfähige und auch sonst fähige Sportelite versammelt ist ... 





Leider hat meine Schwester keinen Einfluß auf die Teilnehmerauswahl


----------



## XCRacer (3. März 2007)

ManuelAC schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust,
> 
> dort => http://www.fjord-trophy.de/
> 
> mitzumachen?


Passt nicht in meine Saisonplanung!

Gruß René


----------



## Cheng (3. März 2007)

Für alle ungeduldigen, Termin für morgen 11Uhr!


----------



## PacMan (3. März 2007)

Denke, ich bin morgen dabei. Vorausgesetzt ich wache noch mal auf. Geh jetzt schlafen. Gute Nacht!


----------



## Cheng (4. März 2007)

Hier noch ein paar Aufnahmen eines spontanen nächtlichen Ausflug von René und mir ohne Bike!


----------



## burns68 (4. März 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Aufnahmen eines spontanen nächtlichen Ausflug von René und mir ohne Bike!



Das war eine MoFi, keine SoFi!!!!


----------



## burns68 (4. März 2007)

Ihr habt ein paar seeeehr geile Photos gemacht, die ich mir auf jedenfall noch irendwie runterziehen muss... 

Rene, liebe Grüße von Ollis Couch!!


cu das "supergeilen Porntoteil"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (4. März 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Das war eine MoFi, keine SoFi!!!!



Du hast ja so recht!war wohl doch schon ein wenig spät heute nacht, René hat mir sicher was in den Kaffe getan am Blausteinsee!


----------



## MausD (4. März 2007)

GeDe schrieb:


> ...Angebot...Real Markt...


Wennn du immer noch dabei bist. 10:30 bin ich dann am Real


----------



## XCRacer (4. März 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Ihr habt ein paar seeeehr geile Photos gemacht, die ich mir auf jedenfall noch irendwie runterziehen muss...
> 
> Rene, liebe Grüße von Ollis Couch!!
> 
> ...


Lese ich da richtig? Die vorlaute Nina hier bei uns im Forum?!?

Liebe Grüße zurück


----------



## HolyBen (4. März 2007)

Hallo Männers,

ich fahr schon mal langsam los, schaue um 10.30 Uhr auch am Real vorbei und bin dann um 11.00 Uhr an der Tanke.

Bis denne
Bernd


----------



## Cheng (4. März 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Ihr habt ein paar seeeehr geile Photos gemacht, die ich mir auf jedenfall noch irendwie runterziehen muss...
> 
> Rene, liebe Grüße von Ollis Couch!!
> 
> ...



Sag mir welche Bilder zu haben möchtest und ich werde sie Dir in Orginal Größe zu mailen!


----------



## kurzer37 (4. März 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Sag mir welche Bilder zu haben möchtest und ich werde sie Dir in Orginal Größe zu mailen!


 

Hy mir auch bitte alle. 

Gruß
Kurzer37

Der die Mofi auch live gesehen hat bei der arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (4. März 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Sag mir welche Bilder zu haben möchtest und ich werde sie Dir in Orginal Größe zu mailen!



Cool, danke sehr Cheng!! 
Bild Nr. 6, 12, 14 und das Letzte!
Wirklich schöön... schick sie mir doch bitte per mail siehe pm.
gruß nina


----------



## XCRacer (4. März 2007)

Ich hab hoffentlich auch schöne Bilder! Dauert aber leider noch ein paar Tage, weil sie mit einer Analogkamera gemacht wurden. So wie früher, vor langer Zeit. Mit Film und so


----------



## cyberp (4. März 2007)

Schöne Bilder  . Bei einer nächtlichen Fototour wäre ich auch dabei  

Gruß
Christian


----------



## XCRacer (4. März 2007)

Hier drei Bilder mit der digitalen Flitsche, die ich zusätzlich noch dabei hatte.

Bei Bild 1 kann man seiner Fantasie freien Lauf lassen. Seht ihr auch den Drachenkopf, welcher den Mond gerade fressen will? 

Bei Bild 2 sieht man wieder, das ich den Längsten ...äh das längste Objektiv habe


----------



## GeDe (4. März 2007)

Hallo Cheng,
auf diesem Wege nochmals Danke für die angenehme Tour. Es hat mich gefreut euch kennenzulernen.
Bis zum nächsten Mal
Grüße an alle
GeDe


----------



## Cheng (4. März 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hy mir auch bitte alle.



So ist das mit den kleinen, bekommen den Hals einfach nicht voll.Wenn alle Bilder in Originalgröße sein sollen,  werde ich Dir wegen der 60MB eine CD brennen!

@cyberp: dann sollten wir das mal wiederholen, am besten bei Vollmond, nächstes Jahr im Februar ist wieder eine! 

@GeDe: Danke für die Blumen, wie sagt man so schön? "dafür nicht"


----------



## talybont (4. März 2007)

Mann war das heute eine geniale Tour  
1950 hm auf nur 53 km, inkl. An- und Abfahrt zum Bahnhof 70 km und 5,5 h.
Dabei tollstes Wetter, 2/3 kurzarm gefahren; Trails wieder vom Allerfeinsten.
Leute, ihr wisst garnicht was Euch in der Eifel entgeht  
Habe nun meine Trailkonfiguration gefunden: Fat Albert vorne (top auf Fels und Wurzeln) und Michelin A.T. hinten (gut, breiter geht bei mir nicht, aber top Traktion, auch im Modder).
Muss aber nun leider mein Innenlager am Fully tauschen: ist total ausgeschlagen  
Eiert ganz schön das Miststück.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## mcmarki (5. März 2007)

Hallo Armin,

na dann müssen wir mal einen Termin bei Dir machen. Hört sich ja alles super an.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## RS-Hunter (5. März 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> ... na dann müssen wir mal einen Termin bei Dir machen. Hört sich ja alles super an ...



Das habe ich letzte Saison auch schon mal gefordert, aber der Kollege kommt irgendwie nicht aus de Pötte ...


----------



## PacMan (5. März 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> Mann war das heute eine geniale Tour
> 1950 hm auf nur 53 km, inkl. An- und Abfahrt zum Bahnhof 70 km und 5,5 h.


Ich weiss nicht... klingt nach Arbeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (5. März 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Das habe ich letzte Saison auch schon mal gefordert, aber der Kollege kommt irgendwie nicht aus de Pötte ...



vieleicht will er uns auch nicht da haben


----------



## cyberp (5. März 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht... klingt nach Arbeit!


Und das sagt der Urlauber


----------



## kurzer37 (5. März 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Hallo Armin,
> 
> na dann müssen wir mal einen Termin bei Dir machen. Hört sich ja alles super an.
> 
> ...


 

Und Welde Gold wollte der Kerl auch besorgen , habe es mir dann selber besorgt .

Hört sich gut an.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (5. März 2007)

Wer mag, kann sich hier ein paar Bilder von mir bei den beiden Läufen zum Chaka-Cup in Adenau, bzw. Koblenz-Arzheim ansehen:

http://xcracer.xc.ohost.de/xcr_ohost/2007-chaka-cup/

Grüüüße xcr


----------



## HolyBen (5. März 2007)

Sieht anstrengend aus. Macht das Spaß ?  

Aber 8. Platz ist gut, ich wäre wahrscheinlich 12. geworden.  

Weiter so
Bernd


----------



## XCRacer (5. März 2007)

Ich bezweifel, dass du da runter gefahren, bzw da hoch gekommen wärst 
Also warscheinlich DNF


----------



## HolyBen (5. März 2007)

Könnte sein.


----------



## kurzer37 (5. März 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel, dass du da runter gefahren, bzw da hoch gekommen wärst
> Also warscheinlich DNF


 


Denke das der Bernd das auch geschaft hätte. Du hast doch auch geschoben , das kann jeder  .

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## HolyBen (5. März 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Denke das der Bernd das auch geschaft hätte. Du hast doch auch geschoben , das kann jeder  .
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



Stimmt, ich habe in unserer Truppe die meiste Übung im schieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (5. März 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> ...das kann jeder  .


Da ist man nur mit 20mm langen Stollen ordentlich hoch gekommen. Hast du die? 
Ich habe in der ersten Runde gleich 5 Plätze verloren, weil ich die falsche Spur gewählt hatte und wieder zurück gerutscht bin.

Edit: Die Passage hieß übrigens "Höllenloch" !


----------



## talybont (5. März 2007)

Zja, nun bin ich doch am WE in Eschweiler. Aber nicht zum Biken, sondern zum Bike einschicken. Die linke Lagerschale will zum Verrecken nicht rauskommen. Trotz Kriechöl, Hebel und Fäustel bewegt sich da rein garnichts. Sollen die sich bei Scott mit dem Scheiss rumschlagen. Haben das ja auch montiert.  
Naja, viellicht kriegt es auch der Thilo raus, glaube es aber ehrlich gesagt nicht.
Das Lager muss schon geprengt werden, d.h. bewußt zerstört werden. Könnte ich zwar auch, aber wennd er Rahmen dabei was abkriegt, dann Mahlzeit.
Außerdem ist noch Garantie drauf.
Achja, die Laufflächen der Achse sind total hin (Beschichtung abgeblättert) und die Lager schön ausgeschlagen. So sieht eine LX also nach nur 3300 km aus.  

mfg


----------



## XCRacer (5. März 2007)

Hab auch schon die Lager an der LX-Kurbel neu.

Ist halt alles nicht mehr das, was es mal war...


----------



## kurzer37 (6. März 2007)

Hallo 
bin am Donnerstag wieder mal in E-weiler und werde eine Runde fahren.
Treffpunkt ca. 9.15Uhr bei Fiat Willms Alte Rodung dauer je nach Werkstatt mind. jedoch 2Std. 
Für einen Führer durch die Wälder E-weilers wäre Ich dankbar. ( Pacman )

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## PacMan (6. März 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Treffpunkt ca. 9.15Uhr bei Fiat Willms Alte Rodung dauer je nach Werkstatt mind. jedoch 2Std.


Da hab ich doch direkt mal 'nen LMB-Termin draus gemacht.


----------



## XCRacer (6. März 2007)

Wie es derzeit aussieht,
habe ich am Samstag frei
und kündige schonmal eine
*Omba-Tour* 
an !

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (7. März 2007)

ja da simmer dabei


----------



## kurzer37 (7. März 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Da hab ich doch direkt mal 'nen LMB-Termin draus gemacht.


 


Überlege dir eine Tour wo wir unter Umständen eine kleine Brotzeit halten können. 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (7. März 2007)

So sei es >>> *Samstagstour* !


----------



## HolyBen (7. März 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> So sei es >>> *Samstagstour* !



Nach einem beschwerdefreiem WE bin ich wieder leicht erkältet.  

Wenn es bis Samstag besser wird und das Wetter stimmt, bin ich natürlich bei der langsamen und leichten HolyBentauglichen Tour dabei.


----------



## XCRacer (7. März 2007)

Sehr schön, Bernd. Muss mich am Samstag auch was zurück halten, da Sonntag wieder Rennen ist. Aber das vorraussichtliche schöne Wetter sollten wir nutzen.


----------



## Cheng (7. März 2007)

schönes Wetter, treffen um 11uhr und nur 3 Stunden. wenn wir es langsam angehen kann auch gerne mehr bei rauskommen!


----------



## MausD (7. März 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> ...nur 3 Stunden...


Ich wär auch mal wieder für eine etwas ausgedehntere Tour.

Kann noch mal bitte jemand die Fahrdaten der letzten Fahrt von Sonntag posten.
Danke.

M.a.D.


----------



## Cheng (7. März 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> Ich wär auch mal wieder für eine etwas ausgedehntere Tour.
> 
> Kann noch mal bitte jemand die Fahrdaten der letzten Fahrt von Sonntag posten.
> Danke.
> ...



Wie soll das gehen, der eine fährt vorher schon, der andere nachher noch, bei einem geht das Tacho kaputt!


----------



## MausD (7. März 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Wie soll das gehen, der eine fährt vorher schon, der andere nachher noch, bei einem geht das Tacho kaputt!



Ungefähr reicht schon


----------



## Cheng (7. März 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> Ungefähr reicht schon



Bei mir kann ich Dir das ganz genau sagen, mein Tacho hat bei 32,97km schlapp gemacht. War ungefähr am Solchbachtal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (7. März 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wie es derzeit aussieht,
> habe ich am Samstag frei
> und kündige schonmal eine
> *Omba-Tour*
> ...



Wenns eine gemütliche Tour wird werde ich mich auch anschließen, quasi als Einsteigertour für dieses Jahr!!! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## burns68 (7. März 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> So sei es >>> *Samstagstour* !



Zeitlich gesehen finde ich die Tour gut! 

Ich muß nämlich abends auf einer Geb.-Feier Mucke machen!

Das "Pornoteil" wird 30!!!!

Wer am Samstag nicht mitfährt, bekommt auch kein "Laserschwert".


----------



## mcmarki (7. März 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> Ungefähr reicht schon



ich hatte 77,00 km - Minus An-Abfahrt sollten es ca. 53 km gewesen sein. Aber wirklich nur ca.


----------



## PacMan (8. März 2007)

Wegen Samstag: Will ja nicht meckern, aber wie wäre es zur Abwechslung noch mal mit einer Tour in eine andere Gegend. Hab das Gefühl, dass ich in diesem Jahr bei jeder Tour in Raffelsbrandt war!
Wie wäre es stattdessen z.B. mit Obermaubach...?


----------



## FilledBratze (8. März 2007)

Sorry, ich kann morgen nicht mitkommen. Mein Dämpfer macht Ärger und ich muss damit morgen erst mal zum Store. Hoffe, dass es wenigstens Samstag klappt.


----------



## XCRacer (8. März 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Das "Pornoteil" wird 30!!!!


Gut so! Dann kann sie nicht mehr meckern, weil ich sie KNAPP über 30 geschätzt habe 
Bestell deiner Schwester mal alles Gute und 'nen lieben Gruß von mir!

------------

Können auch gerne einen Schwenker über Obermaubach machen. Aber dann wird's bergiger und länger. Ob das im Sinne der Versehrten ist...


----------



## RS-Hunter (8. März 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> ... Hab das Gefühl, dass ich in diesem Jahr bei jeder Tour in Raffelsbrandt war! ...



kommt davon, wenn man nicht so regelmäßig dabei ist, dann wiederholen sich sehr wahrscheinlich die Touren öfters.


----------



## GeDe (8. März 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Wie soll das gehen, der eine fährt vorher schon, der andere nachher noch, bei einem geht das Tacho kaputt!



Hallo allerseits, 
ich habe von Tanke zu Tanke 66,4 km und 3:30 Fahrzeit für die Sonntagsrunde vom 4.3. 
Grüße G.D.


----------



## XCRacer (8. März 2007)

@Pacman: Ich war letzte Woche erst in Obermaubach. 

näheres zu den Klamotten im internen Omba-Forum in einem neuen Unterforum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (8. März 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> @Pacman: Ich war letzte Woche erst in Obermaubach.


Ich war heute erst in Obermaubach!  

An diesem Schönwetter-Urlaubstag konnte ich mich mal wieder nicht für eine Tour entscheiden und bin daher direkt zwei gefahren. Weiter...

@mcmarki: Hab mir übrigens eben irgendwann 'nen schleichenden Plattfuss eingefahren! Aber hat ja bis nach Hause gereicht. Glück gehabt!


----------



## XCRacer (8. März 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> An diesem Schönwetter-Urlaubstag konnte ich mich mal wieder nicht für eine Tour entscheiden und bin daher direkt zwei gefahren. Weiter...


Hab mal das Datum eingefügt, wenn's recht ist 

Keine Bilder?


----------



## kurzer37 (8. März 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hab mal das Datum eingefügt, wenn's recht ist
> 
> Keine Bilder?


 

Von Buschmühle habe Ich noch welche , werde Sie morgen einstellen. Die Rehe waren nicht scheu weil sie heiß waren. 

Die zweite Tour für mich endete nach kurzer Zeit mit einem Plattfuß von dem Kurzen seinem Langen. Und natürlich keine Pumpe mit  .
Aber dafür schon das Schaltwerk am Red Bull gewechselt und es klappt Wunderbar.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (8. März 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Die Rehe waren nicht scheu weil sie heiß waren.


Haste bestimmt schiss bekommen, wa?


----------



## burns68 (10. März 2007)

Holt die Badehose raus, .....

Was für ein Wetter!!!

Sonne lacht, Blende acht! (alte Fotografenweisheit)


----------



## XCRacer (10. März 2007)

10.03.07 - Omba-Tour - Frühling is coming!

Feinstes Mai-Wetter im März. Die heutige Gruppe umfasste fasst den gesamten Omba-Clan. MausD, Mcmarki, RS-Hunter, ManuelAC, Burns68, HolyBen, niki-2, Pacman, Cheng und XCRacer fuhren durch den Hürtgenwald.
weiter >>>


Vorab habe ich einen kleinen Abstecher zum Blausteinsee gemacht und es ist wahr! 
Frühling is tatsächlich coming !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (11. März 2007)

Klasse Bilder, René!  

@MausD: Du hast das Fashion-Bild von dir gar nicht wirklich bewertet! Du musst auf die Sterne klicken!


----------



## talybont (11. März 2007)

Moin,

wir hatte ja diese WOche das Thema Ostern im Chat mal andiskutiert.
Würde vorschlagen, dass wir uns mal auf ein langes Wochenende in Mannheim treffen, mit herrlichen Trails im Pfälzerwald und Odenwald.
Im Allgenmeinen kann man auch sagen, dass das Wetter dort immer eine Spur besser ist als in der Eifel.
Ostern, dass heißt von Karfreitag bis Ostermontag, bei Bedarf auch kürzer.
Klar weiß ich, dass die Familienväter damit ein Problem haben werden, aber einen anderen Termin werden wir so schnell nicht finden.
Das Programm sähe dann in etwa so aus: Tourstart um 10:00, zurück um 17:00, um 19:00 im Enschilada, um 21:00 unter Strom ins Bett. Aufstehen um 08:00.
Hotels u. Pensionen gibt es bei mir in der Nähe mehrere, kann mich da mal schlau machen.
Alles weitere im Omerbach_Forum, wo ich von dem Rechenknecht hier nicht reinkomme.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## kurzer37 (11. März 2007)

Hallo,

falls jemand am Mittwoch so ab 10Uhr nichts vor hat , habe Frei und möchte eine längere Tour fahren.
Die Ausfahrt am Freitag zwecks Geburtstag geht bei mir leider nicht wegen Frühschicht.

Gruß
Kurzer37

Der bei dem Wetter Spätschicht hat


----------



## Cheng (11. März 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> falls jemand am Mittwoch so ab 10Uhr nichts vor hat , habe Frei und möchte eine längere Tour fahren.
> Die Ausfahrt am Freitag zwecks Geburtstag geht bei mir leider nicht wegen Frühschicht.
> ...



Das sollten wir mal im Auge halten! Melde mich!


----------



## niki-2 (11. März 2007)

Hallo Bikegemeinde,

was lange währt wird endlich gut! 
Nachdem die Jagdsaison auf Schneehasen beendet ist und ich leider mit Glühwein keine Treffer landen konnte wird nun die Jagd auf Osterhasen eröffnet!!

Wir werden am 07.04.2007 eine 4 Stunden Tour durch die Wälder Ombanien unternehmen und anschließend bei mir in der Hütte einkehren.  Natürlich ist auch für Verpflegung gesorgt!! 

Die Tour wird so gestaltet das alle mithalten können ( ich, Holyben)

Und hier gehts zum Link:http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4176

P.S. Das Thema Pfälzerwald sollten wir auf einen anderen Termin verlegen, da auch bestimmt einige Familienväter dort auch gerne mitfahren wollen. 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (11. März 2007)

Falls jemand morgen frei hat: Ich möchte eine verschärfte (bezieht sich auf den Trailanteil) Variante der Dutch Mountain Tour testen. Fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll und mit einer halbwegs guten Grundkondition fahrbar. Tourdauer gemütliche 4h+. Abfahrt zwischen 10 - 11Uhr

Hier war ich heute:
http://xcracer.xc.ohost.de/xcr_ohost/070311-chaka-cup-boos-1/
http://xcracer.xc.ohost.de/xcr_ohost/070311-chaka-cup-boos-2/


----------



## PacMan (11. März 2007)

@XCR: Schade, mein Urlaub ist leider rum!  
Schöne neue Signatur hast du!

[werbung]
@all: Kaum zu glauben, aber ich hab auf meiner Homepage noch mal was aktualisiert. Und zwar gleich eine neue Rubrik: Dreamcatcher.
Hoffe es gefällt euch und hoffe, dass ihr vielleicht auch mal Input für diese Rubrik liefern könnt! Wäre echt klasse!
[/werbung]


----------



## talybont (11. März 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> P.S. Das Thema Pfälzerwald sollten wir auf einen anderen Termin verlegen, da auch bestimmt einige Familienväter dort auch gerne mitfahren wollen.



Kann ich verstehen, aber das geht nur, wenn meine Holde arbeiten muss! Sonst nicht. Und an Ostern ist dies der Fall. Und wer sagt eigentlich, dass es bei dem einen Mal bleibt?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. März 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Falls jemand morgen frei hat: Ich möchte eine verschärfte (bezieht sich auf den Trailanteil) Variante der Dutch Mountain Tour testen.



Hi René,

habe genau das heute mit Holger gemacht  Es ging von Hoven über  Mausauel / DutchMountains / Abenden / Secrettrail / Krawutschketurm / Dreßbachtrail. Die 41 Kanaldeckel 2x gefahren wegen Krawutschketrail. War ne harte Tour aber obergeil und super trailig. Und wir haben noch einen Megatrail gefunden. Er sah noch völlig jungfräulich aus  Teilweise knapp 40%steil mit super Serpentinen und schön lang. Mehr dazu im morgen vdh Thread. 3 Bilder auf die Schnelle von diesem Trail hier
Übrigens. Holger hat morgen frei  

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (11. März 2007)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> 3 Bilder auf die Schnelle von diesem Trail hier


Der sieht aber lecker aus. Musst du mir mal den Track schicken! 

Falls sich niemand für morgen meldet, tanke ich etwas Sonne bei einer Flachland-Rennradtour durch den Selfkant. 100km+

Ach, noch ne Frage: War der Dressbachtrail frei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. März 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Der sieht aber lecker aus. Musst du mir mal den Track schicken!
> 
> Ach, noch ne Frage: War der Dressbachtrail frei?



Jep, kein Problem. Überhaupt ist an allen genannten Trails Kyrill völlig schadlos drüber geweht. 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Cheng (11. März 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Der sieht aber lecker aus. Musst du mir mal den Track schicken!
> 
> Falls sich niemand für morgen meldet, tanke ich etwas Sonne bei einer Flachland-Rennradtour durch den Selfkant. 100km+
> 
> Ach, noch ne Frage: War der Dressbachtrail frei?



Sorry René, haut terminlich leider nicht hin,  werde wohl gegen 14-15 Uhr morgen eine 3+ Std. Tour starten!

Wie wäre es mit der Dutchmountaintour am Freitag Mittag? Wenn Du es mit mir aushalten würdest! Oder eine andere, wegen der NS!

@kurzer37: werde mich morgen entscheiden können ob ich am Mittwoch dabei bin, müssen dann aber den Treffpunkt überdenken!


----------



## kurzer37 (11. März 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> @kurzer37: werde mich morgen entscheiden können ob ich am Mittwoch dabei bin, müssen dann aber den Treffpunkt überdenken!


 

Da wäre kein Problem .

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Cheng (12. März 2007)

Werde heute gegen 14:30Uhr eine Runde von hier aus durch die Wälder des Ombananischen Reichs starten. Bei Interesse bitte hier melden!


----------



## tail-light (12. März 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Werde heute gegen 14:30Uhr eine Runde von hier aus durch die Wälder des Ombananischen Reichs starten. Bei Interesse bitte hier melden!


 
Nimmst mich mit? Muss aber bis 14.00 Uhr arbeiten!

Gruß TL


----------



## Cheng (12. März 2007)

tail-light schrieb:


> Nimmst mich mit? Muss aber bis 14.00 Uhr arbeiten!
> 
> Gruß TL



Gerne , ab wann bist Du denn abfahrbreit? wenn ich gegen 14:30Uhr losfahre könnte ich gegen 15:00Uhr + 10min in Mausbach am Markt sein!


----------



## tail-light (12. März 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Gerne , ab wann bist Du denn abfahrbreit? wenn ich gegen 14:30Uhr losfahre könnte ich gegen 15:00Uhr + 10min in Mausbach am Markt sein!


 
Geht klar!! Freu mich 

bis gleich TL


----------



## Cheng (12. März 2007)

tail-light schrieb:


> Geht klar!! Freu mich
> 
> bis gleich TL



Ich auch, na dann bis gleich, aber niemandem verraten!


----------



## tail-light (12. März 2007)

Feine Runde Cheng  Ansonsten  !!!!

Drück dich TL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (12. März 2007)

tail-light schrieb:


> Feine Runde Cheng  Ansonsten  !!!!
> 
> Drück dich TL



Danke, da hat Dir ein Omba gezeigt das man auch ohne Schlammpackung nach Hause kommen kann und der Spassfaktor trotzdem stimmt! Ansonsten!


----------



## PacMan (13. März 2007)

Ihr zwei seid langsam unheimlich!


----------



## Cheng (14. März 2007)

Ich starte morgen gegen 14:00Uhr zu einer lockeren Runde über WBTS, Kleinhau, Krawutschke-Turm, bis Zerkall zum Kanaldeckel zählen. Also wer Zeit, Lust und Laune hat, einfach melden!


----------



## XCRacer (14. März 2007)

Hi Thorsten

Ich bin dabei! Komme dich um 14Uhr abholen. Kann aber sein, dass ich dafür die Freitagnachmittags-Tour ausfallen lasse.

René


----------



## kurzer37 (14. März 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Also wer Zeit, Lust und Laune hat, einfach melden!


 



Und was war Heute?  Du fährst wohl nur mit Frauen oder Rene. Danke das Ich heute alleine unterwegs war. 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## commencal blanc (14. März 2007)

Tach zusammen,
bin seit gestern aus dem Urlaub zurück und muss feststellen, dass das Wetter hier nicht viel schlechter ist! 

Werde zur Einstimmung gleich eine lockere Runde mit meiner Süßen drehen, habe aber diese Woche noch Urlaub und bin zu jeder Tat bereit!
Morgen, Freitag und Samstag hatte ich ein Ründchen angedacht...
Jemdand Lust?

ein sonniger Gruß 
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (14. März 2007)

Guckst du!

Samstag ist bestimmt wieder Omba-Tour (11Uhr Männers?)

Sonntag vorraussichtlich Tour mit den alten WBTSlern!


----------



## Cheng (14. März 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hi Thorsten
> 
> Ich bin dabei! Komme dich um 14Uhr abholen. Kann aber sein, dass ich dafür die Freitagnachmittags-Tour ausfallen lasse.
> 
> René


Da sich mein Babysitter für Freitag schon was anderes vorgenommen hat wäre die für mich eh ausgefallen!


----------



## burns68 (14. März 2007)

Hi Ihr,

hat jemand vielleicht lust am Freitag auf eine FAT, NR oder SUT (SonnenUntergangsTour)?

Quatsch!!!! Es gibt ja schon für Freitag einen Termin!!!!!


----------



## XCRacer (14. März 2007)

*Samstags-Omba-Tour !!!*


----------



## Cheng (14. März 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> *Samstags-Omba-Tour !!!*



Leider nicht, habe die Bude voll!


----------



## Cheng (15. März 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Ich starte morgen gegen 14:00Uhr zu einer lockeren Runde über WBTS, Kleinhau, Krawutschke-Turm, bis Zerkall zum Kanaldeckel zählen. Also wer Zeit, Lust und Laune hat, einfach melden!



Habe diese lockere Runde heute mit XCSchleifer gefahren. Hier das Ergebnis!


----------



## rpo35 (15. März 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Habe diese lockere Runde heute mit XCSchleifer gefahren. Hier das Ergebnis!


Endlich kommst du auch mal in die Gänge ...Evtl. sind wir Samstag noch mal dabei 

Ralph


----------



## Cheng (15. März 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ...Evtl. sind wir Samstag noch mal dabei
> 
> Ralph



Schade, ich leider nicht, habe die "Haarevomkopffressende" Familie in der Bude!


----------



## XCRacer (16. März 2007)

Alles Gute 
...zum Geburtstag Stephan alias "Filet Bratze"


----------



## HolyBen (16. März 2007)

Da sach ich doch auch nix Anderes:

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag für die abgefüllte Bratze !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (16. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

soso.....die morgige Tour ist also "frauentauglich".....

Darunter verstehe ich eine besondere Zuwendung, 10-minütige Pipipausen ohne Rumgemurre, kein ödes Grammgefasel und sowieso überall 'ne Extrawurst.  

Ich bin gespannt.

Jule


----------



## mcmarki (16. März 2007)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Stephan,
auf das du Dich mal wieder blicken läßt

Markus


----------



## FilledBratze (16. März 2007)

Hallo,
erst einmal vielen herzlichen Dank für die unheimlich frühen  Geburtstagswünsche. Morgen bin ich gerne wieder dabei, nachdem mein Bike endlich auch wieder genesen ist - der Dämpfer war leck und musste zur "shock therapy".
Zur Feier meines Ehrentages gibt es morgen nach der Tour Bier für alle bei mir.

cu on the trail


----------



## rpo35 (16. März 2007)

Mogähn,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag !!  

Bis morgen  
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (16. März 2007)

> Zur Feier meines Ehrentages gibt es morgen nach der Tour Bier für alle bei mir.


Find' ich gut!


----------



## PacMan (16. März 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Heute, 04:52: ...


Schlaflose Nächte, Bernd?


----------



## rpo35 (16. März 2007)

Nabend,

hab' eben noch an Jule's Bike meine Crossland montiert. An dem sündhaft teuren Sun Laufrad hatte sich der Freilaufkörper verabschiedet 

Also, wir sind jedenfalls morgen dabei 

Ralph


----------



## HolyBen (17. März 2007)

Ich wünsche Thorsten und René alles Gute zum Geburtstag !   

Leider bin ich immer noch leicht angeschlagen und verzichte daher heute auf die Tour. 
Ich möchte nicht riskieren, mir bei dem Wetter wieder richtig was einzufangen.  

Viel Spaß für die heutige Ausfahrt und hoffentlich bis zur nächsten Tour bei besserem Wetter !  

Grüüüüße
Bernd


----------



## rpo35 (17. März 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute...vor allem Thorsten !!! ...die alte XC-Schnecke seh' ich ja gleich 

Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (17. März 2007)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag euch beiden. Wow, so viele Fische am Omerbach. 
Wenn ihr euch von eurer Gesellschaft mal auf ein kühles blondes loseisen wollt und könnt, seid ihr natürlich herzlich eingeladen.

Heinrichsweg 81, so ab 16Uhr


----------



## talybont (17. März 2007)

@ Thorsten und René
Habt Euch ja ein Sauwetter rausgesucht  
Aber egal, ich fahr mit. Mag das Spielen im Dreck  

@Bernd: warum sollte das Wetter schneller krank machen als Sonne? Versteh ich nicht   
Ob man schwitzt oder langsam durchweicht ist doch wurscht.


----------



## HolyBen (17. März 2007)

Da hast Du recht Armin.

Es geht ja um die Pausen, wenn ich auf Dich warten muss.


----------



## HolyBen (17. März 2007)

Ach so, die richtige Antwort auf die Frage:

ich habe die Nase zu und muss durch den Mund atmen.

Warme Luft durch Mund in Lunge = OK
Kalte Luft in Lunge + erkältet = nicht OK  

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## IGGY (17. März 2007)

Hallo
Ich wünsche Euch beiden auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## halfman (17. März 2007)

Tag zusammen,
fahre nochmal mit, bin um 11,15 am Omerbach.
Erhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (17. März 2007)

tu mich ebenfalls raus - hier regnet es wieder - muss nicht sein! 
Allen Wasserfesten viel Spaß


----------



## tail-light (17. März 2007)

Guten Morgen!!!

Alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag euch beiden  !!!

TL


----------



## Cecil974 (17. März 2007)

Hi René

... wir wünschen dir natürlich auch alles Liebe zum Geburtstag... Bis später...

Tina,Oli, Jenna und Janne


----------



## burns68 (17. März 2007)

Ich schließe mich Markus an, das Wetter ist mir zu unsicher!

Viel spaß!


----------



## PacMan (17. März 2007)

Mistwetter!
Aber egal. Bei soviel Frauenbesuch fahr ich natürlich trotzdem mit! 
Bis gleich am Omerbach...


----------



## GeJott (17. März 2007)

Glückwünsche auch aus von mir.   
Ich wünsche Euch ne schöne Tour!  

Happy Trails
Gerd


----------



## tail-light (17. März 2007)

Auch von mir natürlich auch ein dickes Häppi Börsdei. 

Man sieht sich,

Dix


----------



## commencal blanc (17. März 2007)

Allen Geburtstagskindern auch von mir alles, alles Gute und eine schöne Tour!   

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## tail-light (17. März 2007)

Hatschi!!!

Bin gut zH angekommen  !!!

Gruß TL


----------



## Cheng (17. März 2007)

Was war denn los?  Obwohl das Wetter sicher auch nicht der Renner gewesen ist!

Danke auch an alle für die netten Geburtstags-Glückwünsche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (17. März 2007)

Hallo 
Ich wünsche Thorsten und René alles Gute zum Geburtstag !  

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## rpo35 (17. März 2007)

Ich fand's wie immer nett mit euch...vor allem das Bier und der Kuchen anschließend bei Stefan 
Mit dem Zug zurück war die richtige Entscheidung, wir hatten auch so immerhin 4 Stunden auf dem Buckel.

Also bis zum nächsten mal 
Ralph

Edit: Die Wäsche läuft noch...ich lad' gleich noch schnell die Bilder hoch !


----------



## XCRacer (17. März 2007)

Bericht ist schon online!

Ralph! Schickst du mir die Bilder? Dann lade ich die in unser Omba-Album hoch.

Gruß René

(Jetzt gehts zur nächsten Feier! Was ein Streß  )


----------



## rpo35 (17. März 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Bericht ist schon online!
> 
> Ralph! Schickst du mir die Bilder? Dann lade ich die in unser Omba-Album hoch.
> 
> ...


Gib mir 10 Minuten...ich komprimiere sie schnell ein bisschen...


----------



## Tobsn (17. März 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Da hast Du recht Armin.
> Es geht ja um die Pausen, wenn ich auf Dich warten muss.



Das kenn ich nur zu gut.  
Die Woche hat sich Herr Talybont so langsam fortbewegt, dass ich Probleme hatte das Gleichgewicht zu halten.  
Lag wohl am nahenden Ende des WP, hauptsache lang und viele Punkte gesammelt.  

@ All Omba's
Hier in der Pfalz war es angenehm warm (>10° C), windstill  und trocken.


----------



## Dix (17. März 2007)

Hallo Ombas,

war wie immer sehr schön mit euch.
Ich freue mich schon auf das nächste mal.

By the way: Ich freue mich schon auf den Gerstensaft aus der WP-Wette. 

Bis denne,
Dix


----------



## talybont (18. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Das kenn ich nur zu gut.
> Die Woche hat sich Herr Talybont so langsam fortbewegt, dass ich Probleme hatte das Gleichgewicht zu halten.
> Lag wohl am nahenden Ende des WP, hauptsache lang und viele Punkte gesammelt.


Herr Schmid, Sie wildern hier im falschen Revier!!!


----------



## XCRacer (18. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Die Woche hat sich Herr Talybont so langsam fortbewegt, dass ich Probleme hatte das Gleichgewicht zu halten.


Fährt der bei euch aus Angst vor den Wurzeln auch 2,5er Reifen?


----------



## burns68 (18. März 2007)

tail-light schrieb:


> Hatschi!!!



GUTE BESSERUNG!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (18. März 2007)

Ich hab Pascals CD gehört >>>


----------



## PacMan (18. März 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich hab Pascals CD gehört >>>


Hat fast gar nicht weh getan, oder? 
Ich kann nur sagen, dass die Platte von mal zu mal besser wird. Der durchschnittliche Pop-Musik-verseuchte Mitteleuropäer muss sich einfach erst mal an diese Art von Musik gewöhnen.

*edit*: ich war so frei, in dem Bericht noch 'nen Link auf meine HP zu setzen...


----------



## Jule (18. März 2007)

Hallo Ombas!
Ja, die Tour war frauentauglich. Besonders die anschließenden Gespräche über Diäten in der Garage bei Bier und Kuchen haben mir gefallen.  

@tail-light: 
Gute Besserung! 
Ich hab' mich gestern bemüht, die Frauenquote nicht auf Null absinken zu lassen und bin nicht verschütt gegangen.  

@cheng:
Auch von mir noch nachträglich alles Gute!
Warum habt ihr eigentlich alle so geknubbelt Geburtstag?


pssssst.....


@pacman: 
....*hüstel*....mir gefällt leicht schräge Musik. 
Ich hab' da so die ein oder andere CD im Regal, die ich nur alleine hören kann, weil sonst alle laufen gehen..... 
Danke für neuen Input!


----------



## Tobsn (18. März 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> Großer anbetungswürdiger Meister, Sie wildern hier im falschen Revier!!!



Man muss doch seinen Schutzbefohlenen im Auge behalten.  




XCRacer schrieb:


> Fährt der bei euch aus Angst vor den Wurzeln auch 2,5er Reifen?



Die braucht er in der Pfalz und Odenwald aber auch.  
Bei dem fahrtechnischen Grundgerüst   das er sich in Omba angeeignet hat und für Eure Trail ausreichend sein mag, kommt er hier nicht weit.  
Darum braucht er die Sicherheitsreserven.
Aber wenn Ihr mal den Hintern bewegt und Talybonts Einladung folgt, dann werdet Ihr sehen warum.


----------



## FilledBratze (18. März 2007)

Ich kann mich heute mit Tail-light solidarisieren. Bin jetzt leider auch krank . Aber bei dem Wetter findet man eh keine bessere Beshäftigung, als Tee trinken und diversen Zitrusfrüchten an die Pelle zu rücken.
Wenn's wieder wärmer wird, können wir ja auch mal bei mir grillen.


----------



## XCRacer (18. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Aber wenn Ihr mal den Hintern bewegt und Talybonts Einladung folgt, dann werdet Ihr sehen warum.


Ist jaaa guuut! Wir kommen mal runter! Bei mir klappt das wohl eher kurzfristig und spontan. Ich melde mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (18. März 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ist jaaa guuut! Wir kommen mal runter! Bei mir klappt das wohl eher kurzfristig und spontan. Ich melde mich!



Das wollte ich hören.


----------



## Tobsn (19. März 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ist jaaa guuut! Wir kommen mal runter! Bei mir klappt das wohl eher kurzfristig und spontan. Ich melde mich!



Wie wars denn am 12. Mai zum Regenritter Marathon?  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=256784


----------



## XCRacer (19. März 2007)

An 13. Mai ist Muttertag! 

Spaß bei Seite! Dann ist 1. Lauf zum NRW Cup in Solingen. Der geht vor!

Ist schwierig einen passenden Termin zu finden. Fast an jedem WE ist Rennen. Und wenn nicht, dann möchte ich auch mal ordentlich trainieren. Sorry, aber dieses Jahr geht der CC-Zirkus vor!


----------



## Cheng (21. März 2007)

Wie sieht es mit einer Omba-Tour am Samstag aus? René, ab wann kannst Du?


----------



## PacMan (21. März 2007)

Ich hab Samstag leider keine Zeit. Werde stattdessen Sonntag 'nen WP-Endspurt hinlegen... vorausgesetzt, das Wetter stimmt.


----------



## XCRacer (21. März 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit einer Omba-Tour am Samstag aus? René, ab wann kannst Du?


Ich kann recht früh, wenns sein muß! Lieber früh als spät, weil ich ja abends Gäste haben werde.

@Pac: Wenn das Wetter stimmt, fahre ich mit.


----------



## HolyBen (22. März 2007)

Lieber früh als spät. 

Auf jeden Fall aufs Rad, ich bin gesund !


----------



## Cheng (22. März 2007)

Dann werde ich heute abend einen Termin für 11Uhr einstellen!


----------



## Cheng (22. März 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Dann werde ich heute abend einen Termin für 11Uhr einstellen!



Geschrieben getan! Hier der Termin für Samstag!


----------



## mcmarki (23. März 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ich hab Samstag leider keine Zeit. Werde stattdessen Sonntag 'nen WP-Endspurt hinlegen... vorausgesetzt, das Wetter stimmt.



Habe für Sonntag auch grünes Licht von der Regierung bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MausD (23. März 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> ...Sonntag...grünes Licht...


Wo ist der Termin?
Wie wäre es mit Richtung Raffelsbrand @PacMan  
Bin vielleicht auch dabei, wie wäre es mal mit einer Berg-und Tal Tour Richtung Dutch-Mountain. Vielleicht stellt uns René ja den Track endlich mal zur Verfügung, denn langsam hab ich den Eindruck, das er die Tour nicht preisgeben will  . Oder weißt du noch wo es lang ging, trotz Augenbinde  @mcmarki ?

P.S. Hör gerade die Ha(r)fen Musik. Ist die Konzertkarte noch zu haben @PacMan?


----------



## Jule (23. März 2007)

Was für 'ne Tourenbeschreibung:

.....HolyBen, Alte und Schwache, Frauen und Kinder-tauglich. ;-).....


 


Langsam fühle ich mich nicht mehr angesprochen.
Das ist voll gemein......


----------



## MausD (23. März 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> Was für 'ne Tourenbeschreibung...


Wir nehmen eben auch auf Minderheiten Rücksicht 

Übrigens, den Text in einem schönen Hintergrundfarben-Grau zu erstellen ist nur was für   Träger, und kann höchstens noch mit "LemonChiffon" getoppt werden.


----------



## mcmarki (23. März 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> . Oder weißt du noch wo es lang ging, trotz Augenbinde  @mcmarki ?



Na ich weiß das schon noch, aber er hat gesagt, dass er mich töten muß wenn ich das preisgebe. Sorry!


----------



## niki-2 (23. März 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Geschrieben getan! Hier der Termin für Samstag!



Würde gerne mitfahren kann aber leider nicht!  Insbesondere da die Tourenbeschreibung genau auf mich passt.

Pacman: Wann wollt ihr Sonntag starten?

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (23. März 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Na ich weiß das schon noch, aber er hat gesagt, dass er mich töten muß wenn ich das preisgebe. Sorry!


Ein Wort und du siehst die Welt nur noch vom Grund der Wehebachtalsperre


----------



## tail-light (23. März 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Insbesondere da die Tourenbeschreibung genau auf mich passt.


 
Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Leider kann ich trotzdem nicht    !!!
Immer noch Fieber, Schnupfen usw. Voll die Seuche!!

Wünsche euch viel Spaß und gutes Wetter...

@ Jule: halte die Frauenquote hoch!!!!

bis bald
Ina


----------



## Cheng (23. März 2007)

tail-light schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Leider kann ich trotzdem nicht    !!!
> Immer noch Fieber, Schnupfen usw. Voll die Seuche!!
> 
> Wünsche euch viel Spaß und gutes Wetter...
> ...



@mcmarki: ich glaube René mischt schon den Beton an! 

@TL: Mensch, ein echt schönes Foto was Du da hast!


----------



## PacMan (23. März 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> Wo ist der Termin?


Hier!


MausD schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Richtung Raffelsbrand @PacMan


Nix da! Ich will mindestens einmal über den Kermeter und den Honigberg hinab! Können ja den Hinweg über die DutchMountains legen. Oder René, was meinst du? Müssen wir zwar ein bisschen Wanderer-Slalom spielen, aber das wäre es mir wert.



MausD schrieb:


> P.S. Hör gerade die Ha(r)fen Musik. Ist die Konzertkarte noch zu haben @PacMan?


Ja! Aber warum fragst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (23. März 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> @mcmarki: ich glaube René mischt schon den Beton an!



hab´ auch schon Angst alleine nach Hause zu fahren. ´

@PacMan - glaube das die Dutch Mountains an Sonntagen von Spaziergängern übervölkert sind und wenn René mich bis dahin nicht um die Ecke gebracht hat, dann die bestimmt!


----------



## Jule (23. März 2007)

tail-light schrieb:


> @ Jule: halte die Frauenquote hoch!!!!


 
Mach ich.
Aber diesmal im Aachener Wald.
Ich hab' mich mit einer Teamkollegin aus meinem WP-Team verabredet. 
Und wenn unsere Männer lieb sind, dürfen sie sogar mit.  
Wir werden auch den ein oder anderen Spielplatz anfahren.

Jule


----------



## Cheng (23. März 2007)

Ab nächste Woche wird es wieder schöner, ich mach dann schon mal einen Termin für Dienstag!


----------



## burns68 (23. März 2007)

Hi Ihr,

kann leider morgen nicht mitfahren, ich werde ab morgen die Schraube-Lehre wieder starten! 

Man muss ja ans Alter denken!!! 

Viel spaß morgen! 

@ PacMan: Wenn Du morgen früh noch Zeit hast, ich werde das Laserschwert morgen früh mitnehmen!


----------



## Cheng (23. März 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Hi Ihr,
> 
> kann leider morgen nicht mitfahren, ich werde ab morgen die Schraube-Lehre wieder starten!



Schau mal ob meine Bestellung eingetroffen ist!


----------



## burns68 (23. März 2007)

Mach ich, schickt Dir 'ne SMS!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (23. März 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Mach ich, schickt Dir 'ne SMS!!!




bedankt!


----------



## XCRacer (24. März 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> glaube das die Dutch Mountains an Sonntagen von Spaziergängern übervölkert sind ...


Der betrifft aber nur den Abschnitt Felsenpassage bis Nideggen. Auf dem folgenden Abschnitt (den Dutchs) verirrt sich selten jemand. Wie schonmal gesagt, ich habe da eine kleine Ergänzung auf der Karte gefunden und es gibt noch den Sekret von sf4 

Bis zum Honigberg ist aber dann noch ein schönes Stückchen. Und gerade da (Heimbach, Rursee u. Kermeter) werden sich die Touris tummeln. Sollten aber dann in Rurberg eine ausgedehnte Pause einplanen oder ab Abenden über Wildpark Schmidt (lecker Kuchen) fahren.

Ich trag' mich jedenfalls mal ein.


----------



## PacMan (24. März 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Sollten aber dann in Rurberg eine ausgedehnte Pause einplanen...


Klingt doch super! 
Können ja unterwegs mal schauen, wie es so rollt. Ich bin da flexibel. Und du kennst dich ja in der Gegend blind aus.

@Olli: Nein, hab leider keine Zeit. Bin jetzt direkt weg.  Naja, beim nächsten Mal...


----------



## XCRacer (24. März 2007)

Pacman schreibt um 7:41 einen Beitrag. Er macht für Sonntag 10Uhr einen Termin. Was ist mit ihm los? Frühaufsteher geworden?

Was ist eigentlich mit dem Kurzen? Der schreibt ja gar nix mehr. Hat den wieder jemand gezankt? Ich war's diesmal nicht


----------



## HolyBen (24. März 2007)

Bitte nicht böse sein, mir ist das Wetter echt zu mies. 

Deswegen lasse ich heute nochmal den Termin sausen und werde Dienstag vormerken.

Viel Spaß für die wetterfesten Ombas !

Bernd


----------



## GeJott (24. März 2007)

Moin zusammen,

Habe mich für morgen mal eingetragen. Besteht eine Zustiegmöglichkeit im Großraum Mausbach, Gressenich WBTS ?

Vorschläge bitte !

Gerd


----------



## FilledBratze (24. März 2007)

Moin Moin,
ich bin zwar noch was verschnupft, halte aber die kleinen Terrorristen ganz gut im Schach. Fahrt ihr heute auch wieder den Omerbach an?


----------



## Cheng (24. März 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> ich bin zwar noch was verschnupft, halte aber die kleinen Terrorristen ganz gut im Schach. Fahrt ihr heute auch wieder den Omerbach an?



ja klar, sind gegen 11:15 Uhr am Omerbachtreffpunkt! Wenn Du mitfährst, trag Dich ein!

@Gejott: Über morgen kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen, werden aber sicher die anderen Jungs machen! Euch auch eine schöne Tour heute!


----------



## GeJott (24. März 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> ...Euch auch eine schöne Tour heute!



Danke gleichfalls !! Wird bestimmt ein herrliches Gematsche . 

Gerd


----------



## rpo35 (24. März 2007)

Moin,

Jule und ich tauchen morgen auch irgendwann am Nachmittag in Rurberg auf. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.
Grob geplant hab' ich mal Wesertalsperre, durch's Venn nach Konzen und dann durch's Belgenbachtal und über den Eifelhöhenweg nach Einruhr...usw...

Also, schöne Tour(en) euch allen !

Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (24. März 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Bitte nicht böse sein, mir ist das Wetter echt zu mies.


Was willst du? Es taut doch gerade 

@Gerd: Sagen wir 10:30 - 10:45Uhr Gressenich Kirche? Wir kämen dann vom Schotterwerk hoch aus Richtung Werth.


----------



## XCRacer (24. März 2007)

Bericht von heute !

Denkt bitte für morgen daran, dass *HEUTE NACHT* DIE UHR *EINE STUNDE VOR*GESTELLT WIRD !!!


----------



## Cecil974 (24. März 2007)

Heißt das etwa dass ich nicht sooo lange auf deinem Geburtstag bleiben darf??  Die Umstellerei macht einen ganz nervös...


----------



## XCRacer (24. März 2007)

Kannst so lange bleiben wie du/ihr möchtest. Ich brauche nicht viel Schlaf!


----------



## GeJott (24. März 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Was willst du? Es taut doch gerade
> 
> @Gerd: Sagen wir 10:30 - 10:45Uhr Gressenich Kirche? Wir kämen dann vom Schotterwerk hoch aus Richtung Werth.




Geht klar  
Bis morgen

Gerd


----------



## burns68 (24. März 2007)

Mein Tourbericht von heute wir (M. Joussen, P. Siegers und ???) haben uns heute um 14:30 am Zanderhof getroffen und sind dann über Eschweiler Stadtwald, Donnerberg, Mausbach, Vicht (Wagemann-Trail), Zweifall nach Mulartshütte und anschließend wieder zurück.

Ich habe dabei einen neuen Trail in Mausbach gezeigt bekommen! So mit Hinterrad umsetzen und so.... 

@Marki: Die Abfahrt zu den Tennisplätzen ist frei!!! Morgen????


----------



## PacMan (24. März 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Denkt bitte für morgen daran, dass *HEUTE NACHT* DIE UHR *EINE STUNDE VOR*GESTELLT WIRD !!!


Genau! Die 10:00 Uhr des morgigen Termins beziehen sich auch auf die Sommerzeit!
Ich versuche jetzt noch rauszufinden, auf welche Uhrzeit ich meinen Funkwecker einstellen muss, damit er mich morgen zur richtigen Zeit weckt. (Wird er sich heute nacht automatisch umstellen? Normalerweise schon. Aber wenn nicht...?)
Und dann geh ich schlafen! Gut' Nacht!


----------



## Dix (25. März 2007)

Ich habe dabei einen neuen Trail in Mausbach gezeigt bekommen! So mit Hinterrad umsetzen
    und so...


Kannst du etwas konkreter werden?


----------



## GeJott (25. März 2007)

Nabend Jungs

Offensichlich liegen die meisten von Euch noch unter´m Sauerstoffzelt, bzw. sind noch beim Carboloading. Ich habe bereits beides hinter mir und obendrauf noch eine ordentliche Portion Rotwein intus.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 War ne echt lange und vor allem geile Runde mit Euch !  

Wünsche allen einen guten Start in die kommende Woche .

Gerd

@ Dix:

Das war nicht in Mausbach, sondern Dein Lieblingstrail am Kranzberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (25. März 2007)

Ab mir vorgenommen, damit ich nicht aus dem Rythmus komme, morgen mit dem Rad zum Frühdienst zu fahren. 5 Uhr geht der Wecker! 

Jau! War 'ne klasse Tour. Dank Co-Guide Gerd konnten wir die diesen Eifelmarathon auf 6:32h, 111km und 1700Hm beschränken. Dankt Gejott für die Abkürzung über Strauch! Ich wäre über Simmerath gefahren 

So, schnell die letzten Punkte des Winters eintragen...


----------



## FilledBratze (25. März 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ab mir vorgenommen, damit ich nicht aus dem Rythmus komme, morgen mit dem Rad zum Frühdienst zu fahren. 5 Uhr geht der Wecker!
> 
> Dank Co-Guide Gerd konnten wir die diesen Eifelmarathon auf 6:32h, 111km und 1700Hm beschränken.
> ...


 
Ich bin morgen auch mit dem Rennrad zur Uni unterwegs.
War ne absolut geniale Tour gewesen, haben aber viele Pausen gemacht.  Mein Pulsmesser hat knapp acht Stunden angezeigt. werde noch schnell die Tourzeit korrigieren.

keep rollin'


----------



## Dix (26. März 2007)

GeJott schrieb:


> @ Dix:
> 
> Das war nicht in Mausbach, sondern Dein Lieblingstrail am Kranzberg



Das habe ich befürchtet, dachte es gibt was Neues.


----------



## rpo35 (26. März 2007)

Moin,

wie war's bei euch denn wettermässig ?
Jule und ich wurden im Venn vom Restschnee, fürchterlich kaltem Wind und viel zu wenig Sonnenschein überrascht.
Die geplante Schleife zum Rursee haben wir dann ausgelassen und sind über Simmerath und Lammersdorf zurück.
Mächtig kalt war's  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## superalu (26. März 2007)

Hallo liebe Mitradler,
war echt eine super Tour gestern . Hab´s auch noch mir dem Auto bis nach Hause geschafft. Dann war Pasta bis zum Abwinken angesagt. Mein Pedal habe ich auch schon repariert (danke Stefan für den Schraubtipp) .
Würde mich freuen, nochmal eine Tour mit euch fahren zu können.
Grüße Walter


----------



## burns68 (26. März 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Dank Co-Guide Gerd konnten wir die diesen Eifelmarathon auf 6:32h, 111km und 1700Hm beschränken. Dankt Gejott für die Abkürzung über Strauch! Ich wäre über Simmerath gefahren



*DANKE!!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (26. März 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ab mir vorgenommen, damit ich nicht aus dem Rythmus komme, morgen mit dem Rad zum Frühdienst zu fahren. 5 Uhr geht der Wecker!
> 
> Jau! War 'ne klasse Tour. Dank Co-Guide Gerd konnten wir die diesen Eifelmarathon auf 6:32h, 111km und 1700Hm beschränken. Dankt Gejott für die Abkürzung über Strauch! Ich wäre über Simmerath gefahren
> 
> So, schnell die letzten Punkte des Winters eintragen...



Gibts auch nen Track?


----------



## XCRacer (26. März 2007)

Hab nichts aufgezeichnet. Frag mal MausD.
Aber nicht veröffentlichen!

Nachtrag: Werde eine vergleichbare Tour voraussichtlich am Donnerstag fahren. Der Abschnitt zwischen Abenden und Heimbach hat mir nicht so gut gefallen. Hab da auf der Karte was gefunden, was ansprechender aussieht. Schicke dir dann den Track.

Donnerstag fahre ich alleine, oder mit Leuten die fit sind!


----------



## Cheng (26. März 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Donnerstag fahre ich alleine, oder mit Leuten die fit sind!



Keine Angst, ich muss arbeiten!  Waren denn welche gestern zu langsam?


----------



## XCRacer (26. März 2007)

Nein, das war alles OK. War ja eine Tour! Aber Donnerstag ist Training.


----------



## GeJott (26. März 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ....Der Abschnitt zwischen Abenden und Heimbach hat mir nicht so gut gefallen. Hab da auf der Karte was gefunden, was ansprechender aussieht. ....




Herr OAS, die "lebende Landkarte", hat mir letzten Sommer im vor der Haustürforum das hier vorgeschlagen:


on any sunday schrieb:


> Zwischen Abenden und Heimbach tut Asphalt keine Not. Einfach in Abenden über die Brücke, links der Sackgasse bergauf folgen, am letzten Wochenendhaus links in den unscheinbaren Pfad einbiegen, Spaß auf Trail haben, Vorsicht, sind öfters Blindschleichen unterwegs, nein, bin nicht ich.
> 
> Am Trailende Forstweg bergauf folgen, wird bald wieder trailiger, und den Downhill über Treppe nach Blens folgen, dort am Friedhof rechts und der Wanderwegmarkierung nach Heimbach links hoch folgen, kleiner Felsentrail, danach Forstweg bis Campingplatz bergab folgen und dann über Radweg rechts nach Heimbach.



Hatte das leider de für einig gottseidank    gestern nicht auf der Reihe.  Könnte aber ungefähr das sein, wovon ich gestern gesprochen habe.

Gerd

@ Bruns68:

Gern geschehen ! Wollte auch nicht mehr unbedingt nach Simmerrath.

@ Pac:

  Danke für den Kuchen !!!!


----------



## XCRacer (26. März 2007)

Kann mir denken, was der Sonntagsfahrer meint.
(Bild1 Orange: Unser Weg; Rot: sein Weg)

Den Trail kurz hinter den WE-Häusern kenne ich. Kommt nachher auf den breiten Hauptweg, den wir bergan gefahren sind, bevor wir in den Hangtrail links abgebogen sind.

Den Weg mit den Treppen bin ich sonst immer gefahren. Die Stufen haben wir ja nach der Bachquerung rechts oben gesehen.

Beim zweiten Bild habe ich auf der Wanderkarte den 13er Weg zum Gut Habersauel, weiter Weg 3 Ri. Staumauer gefunden.
(Bild2 Orange: Mein Weg; Rot: sein Weg)


----------



## PacMan (27. März 2007)

Ob ich's heute abend zur FAT schaffe, steht noch in den Sternen. Wartet nicht auf mich!


----------



## PacMan (27. März 2007)

Mache jetzt Feierabend. Müsste ich so gerade noch schaffen.... Thorsten, nimms Handy mit, damit ich ggf. anrufen kann...


----------



## kurzer37 (27. März 2007)

Hallo
falls jemand lust hat , Morgen gegen 15Uhr für 2-3Std. bitte melden.
Termin http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4259
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## PacMan (27. März 2007)

So, meine Bilder vom Sonntag sind endlich online! Sind allerdings viel zu wenig und zu langweilige Bilder für so 'ne lange und geile Tour!

Der Bericht zur heutigen FAT ist gerade in der Mache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (27. März 2007)

Mach hinne, ich will ins Bett!

Bilder sind verlinkt

Edit: Schöner Bericht. Habe ihn mal auf 'public' gesetzt 

n8


----------



## PacMan (27. März 2007)

Nachdem ich den Bericht geschrieben hatte und auf "apply" gedrück habe (um die Vorschau zu sehen), war das Formular auf einmal leer.  Ich dachte, der Bericht wäre verloren und hab ihn noch mal neu geschrieben! Jetzt ist aber der "alte" Bericht online. Den zweiten Versuch lösch ich dann mal wieder...


----------



## talybont (28. März 2007)

Geht hier am Freitag was? Stünde für eine Tour bereit.

mfg


----------



## XCRacer (28. März 2007)

Ich wollte am Freitag Rennrad G1, flach durch den Selfkant. Hab frei!
Es soll aber "schauerartigen Regen" geben.

Wenn du magst, verabreden wir uns, telefonieren aber kurzfristig, falls es regnet. Meine Handynummer findest du im internen Bereich auf omerbach.de

Was meinste?


----------



## XCRacer (28. März 2007)

Sams !


----------



## talybont (29. März 2007)

hab Deine Handynummer!


----------



## XCRacer (29. März 2007)

Hi Armin

Ich war vorhin mit dem MTB unterwegs und ich hatte tierisch Schwein gehabt. Um mich herum immer wieder schwarze Wolken mit bösen Grollen. Da wo ich war, war's trocken. Nach dieser Wettervorhersage... _

Am Freitag ist es meist stärker bewölkt mit Schauern und vereinzelten Gewittern und teils auch längeren Regenphasen. Dazwischen kommt die Sonne nur kurz zum Zuge. Die Temperaturen steigen auf 11 bis 15, in der Eifel auf Werte um 9 Grad. Es weht ein schwacher, in Schauern böiger östlicher Wind. 

..._möchte ich nicht nochmal auf mein Glück vertrauen. D.h. ich entscheide spontan wann ich losfahre und ob ich bike oder laufe.

Grüße René


----------



## kurzer37 (29. März 2007)

Hallo Jungs

hier ein Termin für Montag.http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4269

Habe dann erst Nacht zu Ende und Urlaub.Also einfach melden falls jemand Lust hat.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (29. März 2007)

Ich fordere hiermit *RS-Hunter* zum *3.Trailkenner-Duell* auf !

Habe heute zwei tolle Trails entdeckt. Den einen kennste VIELLEICHT. Der ist sooo geil und auch noch ein bissle vorbidden! Der andere ist voll der Unterholzweg. Also ganz nach deinem Geschmack 

Also was is'? *TRAIL-BATTLE* !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (29. März 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ... Also was is'? *TRAIL-BATTLE* !!!









Das ist ja wie eine Ski WM in der Sahara.


----------



## XCRacer (29. März 2007)

Pah! 

Nur weil der talyban Trail-Allergie und Wurzelangst hat, heißt das nicht, dass es bei uns sowas nicht gibt.

Außerdem willste mich nur locken


----------



## rpo35 (29. März 2007)

Was halten die Ombas denn davon, wenn ich/wir sie demnächst mal zu einer kleinen Trailorgie im Aachener Stadtwald einlad(en) ?
Diesmal incl. "Afterbiking" in der Südstrasse 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (29. März 2007)

Kommt drauf an


----------



## rpo35 (29. März 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an


Worauf ? Es ist ohnehin eine mittelprächtige Schande, dass du dich hier noch blicken lassen hast !


----------



## XCRacer (29. März 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Worauf ?


Auf's Bier 

Ja ich weiß! Mecker nur! Ich fühle mich schuldig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (29. März 2007)

Sag mir was du trinkst ...ich melde mich noch zwecks Terminplanung !


----------



## talybont (29. März 2007)

ja was spamt den der Tobi wieder hier rum?

Das mit dem Wetter ist natürlich ein Argument. Werde dann wohl eher am Sonntag radeln gehen.
Am Samstag Morgen hat Andrea Prüfung und ich die Beistandsrolle, also nix mit Biken. AUßerdem habe ich nur den Racer dabei!

Im April werde ich wohl dann doch nicht in Eschweiler sein. Mal sehen, wie ich an das Trikot komme. Muss wohl dem Thorsten bischen Porto überweisen.
Es sei denn, mein Fully kommt währenddessen zurück, dann muss ich ja nach Würselen.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## PacMan (29. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Das ist ja wie eine Ski WM in der Sahara.


Warum auch nicht? Sandsurfen mit Skiern oder Snowboards ist doch 'ne feine Sache!  



			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Was halten die Ombas denn davon, wenn ich/wir sie demnächst mal zu einer kleinen Trailorgie im Aachener Stadtwald einlad(en) ?


Immer wieder gerne!  



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Der ist sooo geil und auch noch ein bissle vorbidden!


Will auch sehen!!!  

Ob ich Samstag oder Sonntag fahren kann, weiss ich noch nicht...


----------



## Tobsn (30. März 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ...Nur weil der talyban Trail-Allergie und Wurzelangst hat, ...



Die hat sich schon merklich gebessert, er fährt schon knapp hinter den Mädels.  
Jetzt noch ein ordentliches Fully, dann wird das was.  



XCRacer schrieb:


> ...heißt das nicht, dass es bei uns sowas nicht gibt.
> 
> Außerdem willste mich nur locken



Klar will ich Euch locken, aber ich versteh schon warum Ihr nicht kommt, danach würdest du mir zustimmen, dass es SO was bei Euch nicht gibt. 




PacMan schrieb:


> Warum auch nicht? Sandsurfen mit Skiern oder Snowboards ist doch 'ne feine Sache!  ...



Schon mal gemacht???  
Und die Knöchel vom Sand wundgerieben???  
Klar geht das, macht aber nicht wirklich Spaß, Trailsurfen in der Pfalz schon.  

Glaubt mir runter kommen und erleben.


----------



## XCRacer (30. März 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Sams !


Der 12Uhr-Treff ist auf Star-Tanke verlegt, da Cheng aller Vorraussicht nicht kann.
Die Uhrzeit habe ich gelassen.

Freut euch auf neue Trails in Ombananien


----------



## RS-Hunter (31. März 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich fordere hiermit *RS-Hunter* zum *3.Trailkenner-Duell* auf !
> 
> Habe heute zwei tolle Trails entdeckt. Den einen kennste VIELLEICHT. Der ist sooo geil und auch noch ein bissle vorbidden! Der andere ist voll der Unterholzweg. Also ganz nach deinem Geschmack
> 
> Also was is'? *TRAIL-BATTLE* !!!



Sehr geehrter Herr XCRacer,

es freut mich sehr und ist mir eine Ehre von Ihnen zu einem neuerlichen Schlagabtausch des *regionalen Trailkenner-Duells Ombananiens* aufgefordert zu werden.

Gegen 11:00 Uhr hab ich noch einen Termin beim Reifenhändler, hoffe aber dass ich es trotzdem rechtzeitig schaffe. Evtl. würde ich direkt zum Omerbach kommen. Melde mich dann aber vorher kurz per Natel.

Mit freundlichem *TRAIL-BATTLE* Gruss 
RSH

P.S. Wo ist eigentlich der Drückeberger?


----------



## Cheng (31. März 2007)

Der Drückeberger ist heute auf drei Veranstaltungen eingeladen.

Ich glaube der spart sich die Kräfte um morgen bei der CTF in Brohltal auf der mittleren Strecke bei den weiblichen Mitfahrern mithalten zu können!


----------



## XCRacer (31. März 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Evtl. würde ich direkt zum Omerbach kommen. Melde mich dann aber vorher kurz per Natel.


Sehr schön 
Bedenke bitte, das die Unterführung der Autobahnbrücke an der Kippe gesperrt ist !


----------



## RS-Hunter (31. März 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ... Unterführung der Autobahnbrücke an der Kippe gesperrt ...



Ach ja, Danke!!!


----------



## niki-2 (31. März 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Der 12Uhr-Treff ist auf Star-Tanke verlegt, da Cheng aller Vorraussicht nicht kann.
> Die Uhrzeit habe ich gelassen.
> 
> Freut euch auf neue Trails in Ombananien



Guten Morgen,

muß mich leider für heute austragen. Mein Knie spielt nicht so mit und ich möchte keine Bremse sein für die heutige Tour.

Rene: Wie siehts denn morgen früh aus? Gibt es einen gemeinsamen Treffpunkt in Eschweiler oder nicht? Eventuell werde ich morgen dann auch noch mitfahren. Kann mir ja die Runde alternativ aussuchen. Mein Auto steht natürlich auch bereit.

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (31. März 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> muß mich leider für heute austragen.


Schade, dass Dein Knie noch nicht mitspielt. Ich wünsch' Dir recht rasche Besserung.
Grüße,
Stephan

@all: Heute wieder Eifelmarathon? Respektive, dass sich Mädels und HolyBen nicht eingetragen haben , könnten wir das ja heute 'mal so auf 5,5 Stunden ansetzen.


----------



## FilledBratze (31. März 2007)

Ich bring' noch jemanden mit zum Treffpunkt Herrenfeldchen. Manche kennen ihn bestimmt schon vom Sehen her vom Store. (rot-silbernes Faunus, groß, schlank, blond - Christian eben) Bis gleich


----------



## HolyBen (31. März 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> P.S. Wo ist eigentlich der Drückeberger?



DAS sagt der Richtige !

Ich dachte schon, Du wärst von Aliens entführt worden, solange bist Du schon nicht mehr hier vertreten.  

Jetzt wird das Wetter besser und ich bin zuversichtlich, auch wieder mehr Zeit zu haben.  
Also bis die Tage oder, wenn Du kannst, bis morgen.

Bernd


----------



## RS-Hunter (31. März 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> DAS sagt der Richtige !
> 
> Ich dachte schon, Du wärst von Aliens entführt worden, solange bist Du schon nicht mehr hier vertreten.
> 
> ...



Jaja,

die Einbeinigen unter sich  . Hast ja nicht ganz unrecht, aber im Gegensatz zu Dir habe ich versucht wenigstens wieder mit Spinning meine Performance zu verbessern.

Habe aber heute bei der Tour gemerkt, dass noch einiges fehlt.  

Mit morgen kläre ich heute abend mal ab. Mal sehen, würde dann auch die Frauenrunde mit Dir rollen.  

Cu


----------



## rpo35 (31. März 2007)

Mahlzeit,

wie sieht's eigentlich jetzt mit Ostersamstag aus ? Sollen wir uns alle zu einer gemeinsamen Tour an der WBTS treffen ? Bei Interesse würde ich 'nen Termin machen.
Heute war ich noch mal mit Boris in Ostbelgien unterwegs. Bin ganz schön platt 

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## niki-2 (31. März 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> wie sieht's eigentlich jetzt mit Ostersamstag aus ? Sollen wir uns alle zu einer gemeinsamen Tour an der WBTS treffen ? Bei Interesse würde ich 'nen Termin machen.
> Heute war ich noch mal mit Boris in Ostbelgien unterwegs. Bin ganz schön platt
> ...



Hallo mein lieber Freund Ralph,

schau hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4176

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## rpo35 (31. März 2007)

Schön, meine Frage bezgl. WBTS beantwortet das aber nicht


----------



## niki-2 (31. März 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Schön, meine Frage bezgl. WBTS beantwortet das aber nicht



Hast ja Recht, kannst aber trotzdem mitfahren


----------



## Boris75 (31. März 2007)

Tach auch,

Ostersamstag an WBTS ist ja wohl schon ein Pflichttermin !
Vor 2 Jahren waren wir glaub ich 13 Leute und letztes Jahr waren es 32 !!!

Gruß
Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (31. März 2007)

Das Tempo an diesem Karsamstag bestimmt der langsamste Osterhase. Gerne können alle mitfahren, aber es wird bestimmt keine lange und schnelle Tour!

Wobei ich mir vorstellen kann, bei brauchbarem Wetter, mit einer Auslese von fitten Jungs (und Mädels) schon vorab eine feine Runde zu drehen. Sozusagen als Aufwärm-Tour!

Nachtrag: Hier gibt's was zu lesen!


----------



## niki-2 (31. März 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Das Tempo an diesem Karsamstag bestimmt der langsamste Osterhase. Gerne können alle mitfahren, aber es wird bestimmt keine lange und schnelle Tour!
> 
> Wobei ich mir vorstellen kann, bei brauchbarem Wetter, mit einer Auslese von fitten Jungs (und Mädels) schon vorab eine feine Runde zu drehen. Sozusagen als Aufwärm-Tour!
> 
> Nachtrag: Hier gibt's was zu lesen!



Soviel kann ich sagen: Tourlänge: 65km Höhenmeter: ca. 760m  Jetzt kann jeder überlegen ob das anstrengend ist oder nicht. Das Tempo wird auf jedenfall langsam sein, weil ich zur Zeit nicht schnell kann! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (31. März 2007)

Schön Dieter! 

Wie schon geschrieben: Für die Nimmersatten kann ich eine Aufwärm-Runde anbieten. Aber 65km sind schon OK


----------



## XCRacer (31. März 2007)

Nur mal so nebenbei, meine ombananischen Freunde!

Ist euch klar, dass wir einen Kasten Bier an die Mausbacher verloren haben?

Zur Erinnerung!


----------



## XCRacer (1. April 2007)

Es wurden Ombas in der Vulkaneifel gesichtet !


----------



## FilledBratze (2. April 2007)

Den Pannendienst der CFT hätte Christian heute auch gut gebrauchen können. Nach sechs Kilometern riss ihm das Schaltwerk ab . 
Bin die gestrige Runde in mageren knappen zwei Stunden heute nochmal gefahren und habe mich dann mit dem Rennrad nach Spa abgesetzt.
Feigen im Speckrock gabs nicht, dafür aber in Eupen ein superleckeres Carpacchio mit anschließendem Steinpilzrisotto. Die Heimfahrt gestaltete sich dementsprechend langsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (2. April 2007)

Guten Morgen lieber Bernd,

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag

 
feier schön   und lass Dich reich been

Wenn ich heute könnte, dann würde ich , aber ich kann nicht   

Georg

P.S. ein schönes neues Benutzerbild hast Du, aber irgendwie spannt das schöne Trikot zwischen Brust- und Hüftgurt des Rucksacks  ...
... duck und weg


----------



## MausD (2. April 2007)

Auch von mir alles gute zum 4...ten   Geburtstag.
Viel Spass an deinem heutigen Ehren-Tag  
Marcel.



RS-Hunter schrieb:


> ...ein schönes neues Benutzerbild hast Du, aber irgendwie spannt das schöne Trikot zwischen Brust- und Hüftgurt des Rucksacks....



Ich hab gestern gelernt das das an dem innen-liegenden Reißverschluß des Omba-Trickos liegt, das sieht dann nach mehr aus, als es tatsächlich ist.


----------



## mcmarki (2. April 2007)

Hallo Bernd,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag  , auf das Du noch weiterhin genügend Air-Time beim Dropen hinlegst.
Feier schön
Gruß
Markus


----------



## XCRacer (2. April 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag an den zigarrenrauchenden Köter! 

Ja der Bernd mit Startnummer. Ein Anblick, an dem man sich erstmal gewöhnen muß. Aber sie steht ihm gut


----------



## tail-light (2. April 2007)

Alles Liebe und Gute auch von mir!!!!

 

Drück dich
Ina


----------



## burns68 (2. April 2007)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!!!*


----------



## kurzer37 (2. April 2007)

Hy Ben

altes Haus ,auch von mir *Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!!!*  .

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## rpo35 (2. April 2007)

Huhu,

da schließe ich mich doch noch schnell an !!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch Bernd !!  und immer schön fit halten, hörst du !? 

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## cyberp (2. April 2007)

Happy Birthday Bernd 
Feier schön und lass dich reich


----------



## burns68 (2. April 2007)

Vier OMBA's warten auf Ihren Chef!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (2. April 2007)

Hallo Bernd,

von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag, vor allen Dingen aber viel Erfolg in dem, was Du tust, Gesundheit und natürlich viel Spaß auf Deiner Geburtstagsparty.


----------



## talybont (2. April 2007)

lieber Bernd und feier schön  
Aber nicht zuviel, ansonsten musst Du :kotz:


----------



## HolyBen (2. April 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche zu meinem Geburtstag.
Das werden wir nach einer unserer nächsten Ausfahrten entsprechend begießen !
Ach ja - die Aufkleber sind fertig.


----------



## XCRacer (2. April 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Ach ja - die Aufkleber sind fertig.


Gestern war der 1.April !


----------



## Cecil974 (2. April 2007)

Hallo Bernd!

Wollte meinem *FRECHEN* Mitfahrer von gestern auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag wünschen...viel Spaß noch

Gruß Tina


----------



## kurzer37 (2. April 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag an den zigarrenrauchenden Köter!
> 
> Ja der Bernd mit Startnummer. Ein Anblick, an dem man sich erstmal gewöhnen muß. Aber sie steht ihm gut


 

Darf man die den wenigstens behalten als Erinnerung?


----------



## HolyBen (2. April 2007)

@Tina: Danke für die Wünsche. Aber wieso frech ? Ich habe doch nur gefragt, ob Du den Ciclo bedienen kannst.  

@Michael: die Startnummer kann man behalten. Bei Interesse kann ich sie noch aus der blauen Tonne fischen.


----------



## Cheng (2. April 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> @Tina: Danke für die Wünsche. Aber wieso frech ? Ich habe doch nur gefragt, ob Du den Ciclo bedienen kannst.



Bestimmt mit Deinem ganz besonderen Scharm! 

Ach ja, von Jutta, Marie und mir natürlich auch alles Gute, feiert schön!


----------



## Xxmurax (2. April 2007)

so nun auch von mir alles gute zum geburtstag!!!

ich meine an bernd... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (2. April 2007)

Hallo Bernd,

natürlich auch von mir alles Gute!! 

Genieße den Rest des Tages noch. morgen ist alles vorbei!! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## commencal blanc (2. April 2007)

Happy Birthday auch von mir - 
ich hoffe, ich kann dieses WE nochmal mitfahren.
Vorletztes WE musste ich bis 5 arbeiten und letzes habe ich mich breitschlagen lassen als Teamer bei einem Jugendleiterkurs auszuhelfen - wieder nix mit biken.
Obwohl der Westerwald dafür schon geeignet gewesen wäre...

Ostersamstag fänd ich gut - ab 12 hab ich frei!

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## GeJott (2. April 2007)

Nabend,

Besser spät als nie schließe ich mich den Gratulanten an.  

Herzlichen Glückwunsch !!  

Gerd


----------



## Cecil974 (3. April 2007)

Klar Bernd... Habe ich extra ein Wochenendseminar für belegt ... nur um den Kerlen zu zeigen dass wir Frauen es auch drauf haben


----------



## HolyBen (3. April 2007)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Klar Bernd... Habe ich extra ein Wochenendseminar für belegt ... nur um den Kerlen zu zeigen dass wir Frauen es auch drauf haben



Um ehrlich zu sein - ich habe es mit meinem Ciclo nicht so richtig hingekriegt während der Fahrt die HM abzulesen .........


----------



## rpo35 (3. April 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein - ich habe es mit meinem Ciclo nicht so richtig hingekriegt während der Fahrt die HM abzulesen .........


Das liegt aber wahrscheinlich mehr an der Angst, als am technischen Unverständnis !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (3. April 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Das liegt aber wahrscheinlich mehr an der Angst, als am technischen Unverständnis !?


    der war gut!!!!


----------



## HolyBen (3. April 2007)

Nö, ich wusste wirklich nicht, welche Taste ich gedrückt halten musste.


----------



## rpo35 (3. April 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Nö, ich wusste wirklich nicht, welche Taste ich gedrückt halten musste.


Es ist die rechte Taste Bernd


----------



## XCRacer (4. April 2007)

Bilder von der Veranstalter-Seite:

Burns:





Tinchen:





HolyBen, als er noch jung war:


----------



## mcmarki (4. April 2007)

wie man sieht hat der Olli die Kurvenfahrtechnik, wie auf der DVD gezeigt verinnerlicht


----------



## XCRacer (4. April 2007)

Eh Männers! Pennt ihr? 
Murat hat Geburtstag !!! 

AAALLLEEESSS GUUUUUUUTEEEE


----------



## PacMan (4. April 2007)

Häppi Börsdäi tu juh, Häppi Börsdäi tu juh, Häppi Börsdäi lieber Xx-tripple-x-murax, Häppi Börsdäi tu juuuhhhhhhh!!!

Wann veranstalten die beiden April-Kinder denn eine schöne Tour mit eingebetteter Verköstigung?


----------



## FilledBratze (4. April 2007)

Hallo Murat.   Alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir. Lass Dich reich be(-ge)(+en)


----------



## HolyBen (4. April 2007)

Immer diese Geburtstage.  

ALLES GUTE ZU DEINEM JUBELTAG MURAT !!!  

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## kurzer37 (4. April 2007)

Hallo Murat  
alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (4. April 2007)

Murat,

dogum günün kutlu olsun!!!!!


----------



## burns68 (4. April 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> wie man sieht hat der Olli die Kurvenfahrtechnik, wie auf der DVD gezeigt verinnerlicht



Cool, wah!


----------



## niki-2 (4. April 2007)

Hallo Murat,

alles gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir 

Viel Spass an deinem Ehrentag!!! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## cyberp (4. April 2007)

Murat


----------



## Cheng (4. April 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Murat,
> 
> dogum günün kutlu olsun!!!!!



Von mir auch, auch wenn ich nicht weiss was das heissen soll!


----------



## Xxmurax (4. April 2007)

danke danke für so viele glückwünsche!  

@olli: dein schwedisch ist ausgezeichnet!


----------



## RS-Hunter (5. April 2007)

und jetzt mit 1 1/2 Tagen Verspätung gratuliere ich auch noch!!!!

 

Alles Juuute


----------



## rpo35 (5. April 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich !!


----------



## ratze (5. April 2007)

Huhu !
Alles gute zum Geburtstag !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (5. April 2007)

Hy

bin dann heute 70km durch das Kalltal und über Brandenberg - Kleinhau- Schevenhütte - Mausbach - Rüst - Breinigerberg zurück nach Zweifall mit Bert aus Mausbach gefahren. 
Das Stück von Obermaubach nach Brandenberg über Strasse , da Ich dort keine Waldwege kenne. Fahrzeit 3Std.44 Min. Höhenmeter habe Ich keine Ahnung.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (5. April 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Das Stück von Obermaubach nach Brandenberg über Strasse


Ist heftig, was?

Wenn du dich in Obermaubach im Ort rechts hällst und dich bergan, etwas parallel zur Straße orientierst, kommst du über einen breiten Forstweg irgendwo zwischen Brandenberg und Kleinhau aus.

Oder in Obermaubach am Seehotel "Magerete" (oder so ähnlich) zum Naturfreudehaus und immer weiter bergan über die Wanderwegemarkierung [>] bis Bergstein. Aber nur, wenn du auf Selbstbestrafung stehst 

Mag morgen jemand radeln?
Ich kann erst ab 13Uhr, wegen Nachtdienst.


----------



## rpo35 (5. April 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ... Naturfreudehaus...


Also entweder Naturfreudenhaus oder Naturfreundehaus


----------



## PacMan (5. April 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Mag morgen jemand radeln?


Klar!  


XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich kann erst ab 13Uhr, wegen Nachtdienst.


Perfekt! 

*edit*: Hab gerade gesehen, dass der Herr rpo35 morgen auch fahren mag. Wollte mir von ihm gerne mal ein paar nette Trails zeigen lassen. Falls er mich überhaupt mitnimmt...


----------



## kurzer37 (5. April 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ist heftig, was?


 


Es war eigentlich ganz angenehm zu fahren weil Bert langsam ist und Ich dann doch zurück bin um ihn zu motivieren .Hätte aber gerne gewußt welche Höhenmeter wir gefahren sind war doch einiges.


Gruß vom geilsten Typen


----------



## XCRacer (5. April 2007)

Ich schätze mal so 800 - 900 Hm. Kommt drauf an, wie du zum Kalltal hingefahren bist.

Grüße vom zweitgeilsten Typen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (5. April 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal so 800 - 900 Hm. Kommt drauf an, wie du zum Kalltal hingefahren bist.
> 
> Grüße vom zweitgeilsten Typen


 


Jägerhaus über Solchbachtal und dann Kalltalsperre.


Es kann nur einen geben


----------



## burns68 (6. April 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich kann erst ab 13Uhr, wegen Nachtdienst.



Easy?


----------



## PacMan (6. April 2007)

burns68 schrieb:
			
		

> Bike: Rocky Mountain Element Tribal


Schon? Oder ist das bloß die Vorfreude?


----------



## burns68 (6. April 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Schon? Oder ist das bloß die Vorfreude?



Seit gestern fertig!


----------



## PacMan (6. April 2007)

Habs gesehen!  Und kommentiert...


----------



## HolyBen (6. April 2007)

Habe es auch gesehen. 
Fährst Du heute mit dem neuen Schnuckelchen um 13.00 Uhr mit ?

Das könnte mich dazu verleiten, mich von der Couch hoch zu quälen.


----------



## burns68 (6. April 2007)

Ich denke schon! Habe ja kein anderes Rad mehr!

Kommst Du mit?


----------



## FilledBratze (6. April 2007)

Guten Morgen.
Wo trefft ihr euch denn heute? Wenn ihr aber keinen Bock habt mit mir zu fahren , dann gebt bescheid. Würde mich dann nämlich schon eher aufn Weg machen


----------



## HolyBen (6. April 2007)

Hallo nochmal,

der Hinterbau meines Canyon liegt in Einzelteilen vor mir und diese Einzelteile passen plötzlich nicht mehr zusammen.  

Ich trinke jetzt erstmal einen Kaffee und versuche es danach nochmal.  

Wenn ich es bis 13.00 Uhr hinkriege, fahre ich mit. 

Bernd


----------



## burns68 (6. April 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal,
> 
> der Hinterbau meines Canyon liegt in Einzelteilen vor mir und diese Einzelteile passen plötzlich nicht mehr zusammen.
> 
> ...



Bin um 11:30 bei Dir! Kannst schon mal Kaffee kochen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (6. April 2007)

Hallo,

zurück von einer herrlichen Flachlandtour mit Herrn Burns durch den Tagebau Inden und Umgebung.

Begleitet wurden wir beide von einem knarzfreien (dafür vorne nun knackenden Canyon) und einer flammneuen Schönheit namens Rocky Mountain.  

Herr XCSchläfer machte seinem Namen alle Ehre und hat verpennt.  

Zum Abschluss der gut 40 km gab es aufs neue Fahrrad ein lecker Weizen sponsored by Burns.  

Bis morgen
Bernd


----------



## XCRacer (6. April 2007)

*The hills have eyes (Sonnenuntergangs-Ride)*


----------



## XCRacer (6. April 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Herr XCSchläfer machte seinem Namen alle Ehre und hat verpennt.


Waren wir verabredet?


----------



## burns68 (6. April 2007)

Betrifft die Tour morgen!!!

Ist es möglich, dass Ihr mich beim Zaffer abholen kommt? Oder der Treffpunkt verlegt wird?


----------



## XCRacer (6. April 2007)

Die Frage musst du DIREKT an Dieter stellen. Nur er kennt den Tourverlauf für morgen! Überraschungstour zu Ostern


----------



## mcmarki (6. April 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Seit gestern fertig!


GEIL


----------



## burns68 (6. April 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> GEIL



Du sagst es!!!!

@René -  Steht das Angebot der Dämpferpumpe noch?


----------



## PacMan (6. April 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Ist es möglich, dass Ihr mich beim Zaffer abholen kommt? Oder der Treffpunkt verlegt wird?


Laut Termin gibt's 'nen Treffpunkt am Omerbach. Dürfte so gegen 13:15 sein. Da wollte ich hin. Ich komm dich dann um 13:05 beim Zaffer abholen, ok Olli?


----------



## XCRacer (6. April 2007)

Klar! - Bringe ich morgen mit. Ich fahre vor der Tour zu Dieter und deponiere dort einen Rucksack mit ein paar Sachen zum Wechseln. Stecke die Pumpe gleich mit ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (6. April 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Klar! - Bringe ich morgen mit.



Cool!

@Pascal - OK!


----------



## niki-2 (6. April 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Betrifft die Tour morgen!!!
> 
> Ist es möglich, dass Ihr mich beim Zaffer abholen kommt? Oder der Treffpunkt verlegt wird?



Nachdem die Fahrtechnikprobleme für morgen gelöst sind, kann ja nichts mehr schiefgehen. Treffpunkte wie beschrieben: Startanke Dürwiß, Jülicherstr.77 ( Cheng) Omerbach also alles in allem wie immer!! 

Schönen Abend bis morgen

Dieter


----------



## kurzer37 (6. April 2007)

Hy
hier schon ein Termin für Montag http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4323.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (6. April 2007)

Bin wie angekündigt die Runde über Laufenburg und WBTS gefahren: 1:53h, 40km, 438Hm.
Hatte mein geiles Pornoteil dabei und konnte einige schöne Sonnenuntergangsfotos machen. Aufgrund der Komprimierung, welche dieses Forum erforderlich macht, ist die Qualität eher mäßig!

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich noch für die Spender zu meinem Geburtstag bedanken. Habe mir einen Mavic Crossride LRS gegönnt, für den ich euren Gutschein verwendet habe.

Das ist übrigens der LRS, den Cheng bekommen sollte. Aber Werksfahrer haben Vorrang 

Freue mich auf morgen! Schlaft gut!


----------



## cyberp (6. April 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Laut Termin gibt's 'nen Treffpunkt am Omerbach. Dürfte so gegen 13:15 sein. Da wollte ich hin. Ich komm dich dann um 13:05 beim Zaffer abholen, ok Olli?


Ich komme dann auch bei Zaffer vorbei. Brauche noch ein paar Riegel.


----------



## kurzer37 (7. April 2007)

Hy 

werde Euch heute auf dem Weg treffen und ein wenig begleiten.
@niki werde zu der von mir angegebenen Uhrzeit an dem von dir beschriebenen Ort sein.

Gruß
Kurzer37

Werde mich aber morgen aber noch bei Dieter melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (7. April 2007)

cyberp schrieb:


> Ich komme dann auch bei Zaffer vorbei. Brauche noch ein paar Riegel.



Mache ich auch.


----------



## mcmarki (7. April 2007)

cyberp schrieb:


> Ich komme dann auch bei Zaffer vorbei. Brauche noch ein paar Riegel.



werde aus gleichem Grund auch dort sein


----------



## cyberp (7. April 2007)

Vielen Dank für die tolle Tour Dieter  . Die anschließende Verköstigung war auch vom Feinsten. Vielen Dank


----------



## HolyBen (7. April 2007)

cyberp schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die tolle Tour Dieter  . Die anschließende Verköstigung war auch vom Feinsten. Vielen Dank



Da schließe ich mich an, nix zu meckern.


----------



## XCRacer (8. April 2007)

Alles vom feinsten! Nochmal dickes Lob an Bettina und Dieter! 

Der harte Kern hat übrigens bis kurz vor 1 Uhr durchgehalten. Haben dat Fässchen noch alle gemacht 

Bericht folgt!


----------



## HolyBen (8. April 2007)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich mache mich gleich auf den Weg ins Ruhrgebiet und bin morgen Mittag wieder im Lande.

Ich möchte dann eine kleine Tour machen.

Wenn einer Lust hat mitzurollen, dann ab Mittag bitte hier ins Forum schauen.
Ich werde mich dann noch mal melden.

Frohe Ostern, dicke Eier

Bernd


----------



## kurzer37 (8. April 2007)

Hallo
auch von mir natürlich ein dickes Lob  an Bettina und Dieter!  
Hat spass gemacht und lecker geschmeckt.

Und allen Ombas and Friends ein frohes Osterfest.

Der Termin für Ostermontag wird um eine halbe Std. nach hinten verlegt. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4323 . Es wird aber eine sehr gemütliche Runde.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## FilledBratze (8. April 2007)

Hallo. Von mir auch frohe Ostern und dickes Lob an Bettina und Dieter für die super Gartenparty  - natürlich auch einen Daumen dafür, wie Dieter uns über die Trails gelotst hat.  Mach mich auch gleich noch auf die Suche nach neuen Trails - "komplexeres Ostereiersuchen"


----------



## Cheng (8. April 2007)

Morgen gibt es eine Frühaufsteher-Runde. ich fahre gegen 8Uhr bei mir vor der Haustüre los. Mindesten 80km und 1200HM im Ausdauertempo. Wer Lust und Laune hat einfach hier melden, mache keinen Termin.
@kurzer37: sorry, aber 11Uhr ist mir zu spät, bis dahin will ich schon mind. 50km gekurbelt haben!


----------



## talybont (8. April 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Es wird aber eine sehr gemütliche Runde.


wie eigentlich immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (9. April 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Morgen gibt es eine Frühaufsteher-Runde. ich fahre gegen 8Uhr bei mir vor der Haustüre los. Mindesten 80km und 1200HM im Ausdauertempo. Wer Lust und Laune hat einfach hier melden, mache keinen Termin.
> @kurzer37: sorry, aber 11Uhr ist mir zu spät, bis dahin will ich schon mind. 50km gekurbelt haben!



Wünsche Dir viel Spass !  
Vieleicht sehen wir uns irgendwo, wollte ab 9:00 los.

Gerd


----------



## kurzer37 (9. April 2007)

Das ist kein Problem , so schnell können die anderen Mitfahrer noch nicht.
@Armin es muß auch Anfänger geben und Ich bin auch 10 Jahre älter als du.Sehe aber wie XC natürlich viel jünger aus . Kann ja nicht jeder so 
rasen wie du. 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## HolyBen (9. April 2007)

Mahlzeit,

ich bin wieder daheim und starte ca. 13.30 Uhr zu einer kleinen Runde Richtung irgendwo.

Wenn jemand Lust hat mich zu begleiten bitte Kontaktaufnahme per PM.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## niki-2 (9. April 2007)

Hallo Jung`s, 
vielen Dank für die Lobeshymnen! War schön Euch endlich einmal kennen zu lernen. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Bis auf bald! 
Viele liebe Grüße
Bettina


----------



## kurzer37 (9. April 2007)

Hallo Gemeinde

bin heute mit Bick , Jakob ( 58Jahre ) und Markus aus Hamich eine super Tour gefahren. Wir sind vom Gottfriedskreuz über Kartoffelbaum zum Waldjugendlandheim. Weiter zu den Soldatengräbern und über Jägerhaus vorbei am Kalltalstollen zur Dreilägerbachtalsperre. Nach einer kurzen Pause weiter hinter Klärwerk zur Himmelsleiter und dann über Vennwegen und Breinigerberg nach Vicht.
Hier trennten sich unsere Wege und es ging nach Hause wo das Essen  und das Paulaner  schon gewartet haben.
Für mich waren es 54km bei 3 Std. Fahrzeit. 
Also doch nicht so sehr gemütlich.  Und Jakob macht trotz seines Alters manch jüngerem etwas vor . Er hat die Strecke hervoragend auf seinem MTB ohne Federgabel gemeistert.

Gruß
Kurzer37

@Georg der 22.April in Eupen ist im Kalender vorgemerkt.


----------



## ManuelAC (9. April 2007)

@ Bettina und Dieter: Vielen Dank für die Führung und die großartige Verpflegung. Schade, daß ich nicht so ganz in der Nähe wohne. Ich könnte Euch sonst öfters heimsuchen 


Ich war übrigens heute nicht vor halb 10 fahrbereit und mit einigen Kollegen aus Aachen und Umgebung in heimischen Gefilden unterwegs. 
Es war eine prima Tour durch den Aachener Stadtwald, der doch so viel mehr an Trails und Pisten zu bieten hat, als der Name erwarten läßt. Nach 2 Std. Fahrzeit und viiilen Höhenmetern sitze ich jetzt noch etwas hungernd bei meinem verdienten Kaffee. 


Wenn das Wetter hält was es verspricht würde ich gerne unter der Woche mit Euch eine FAT unternehmen.

Schönen Rest-Ostermontag!


----------



## kurzer37 (9. April 2007)

ManuelAC schrieb:


> Du wolltest doch heute mitfahren du Gangster. Dir zeige Ich demnächst den Weg in die Berge und nicht Richtung Aachen .
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37


----------



## rpo35 (9. April 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> ... Dir zeige Ich demnächst den Weg in die Berge und nicht Richtung Aachen ...


Frag' mal Pascal bzgl. der Berge im Dreiländereck


----------



## Cheng (9. April 2007)

Da es mir nun doch nicht gelungen ist so manch andere Mitfahrer von der frühen Uhrzeit zu überzeugen ging es bei mir kurz nach 8Uhr alleine ganz nachdem Motto "cheng alleng" los.

Ganz einfach ging es über Omerbach-WBTS-Kartoffelbaum-Solchbachtal-Jägerhaus-Simonskall-Nideggen-
Kapellchen-Grossau-Kleinhau-Rennweg-WBTS-Omerbach. 

Am Ende waren es 93km, 1200Hm, Fahrzeit 4:39h bei einem genau 20er Schnitt!
Ein paar Trails gab es nur bergab, troztzdem eine sehr schöne Ausdauerrunde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (9. April 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> ...Am Ende waren es 93km, 1200Hm,...


Die hatten wir am Samstag auf 54km 

Schönen "Rest Ostermontag" noch !
Ralph


----------



## PacMan (9. April 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Frag' mal Pascal bzgl. der Berge im Dreiländereck


Allerdings! Michael, du würdest dich wundern!

Ich war heute auch allein unterwegs. Bin über die wunderbar staubigen Trails in der Brunssumer Heide gesurft. Schöööön!  
So, ich muss weg!


----------



## cyberp (9. April 2007)

Ich war heute ganz faul . Habe nur ein paar Mal auf den Auslöser gedrückt und Fotos gemacht  .


----------



## HolyBen (9. April 2007)

Wie immer sehr schöne Fotos Christian !

Bei so vielen ambitionierten Omba-Hobbyfotografen solltet ihr mal einen Wettstreit veranstalten.


----------



## XCRacer (9. April 2007)

Habe heute nach 15 Tagen Dauerradeln einen ersten Ruhetag gemacht! Ich war nicht untätig, sondern habe regeneriert!

War auf einem Geburtstag, hab gut gegessen, lecker getrunken und habe tolle Bilder von meinem Patenkind gemacht, die ich aber im Internet nicht veröffentliche.

Ich werde aller Vorraussicht nach am kommenden WE mit MausD eine "eifelXtremo1500" machen. Ziel ist ca.60km bei 1500Hm. Die Charakteristik des Saarschleifen-Marathons soll sich bei dieser Tour wiederspiegeln.

Ich schlage für Samstag die normale Omba-Tour vor und Sonntag dann wer will eifelXtremo1500. Näheres in Kürze!


----------



## PacMan (9. April 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich schlage für Samstag die normale Omba-Tour vor und Sonntag dann wer will eifelXtremo1500. Näheres in Kürze!


Klingt super, da ich Samstag vermutlich nicht kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MausD (10. April 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ...Ziel ist ca.60km bei 1500Hm...


Ich hab es gestern mal versucht, bin aber knapp gescheitert, 75km bei 1500HM. 
Problem ist die An- und Abfahrt von Eschweiler aus . Wir sollten daher erst ab dem ersten Berg zählen und dann die Zähler erst auf Null setzen.


----------



## XCRacer (10. April 2007)

Dann wäre es kein Problem. Gemütliche Anfahrt und am Kalltal bzw. Rursee etwas auf und ab, inkl. Panzertrail . Dann hast du 1600hm auf nichtmal 50km.


----------



## mcmarki (10. April 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Dann wäre es kein Problem. Gemütliche Anfahrt und am Kalltal bzw. Rursee etwas auf und ab, inkl. Panzertrail . Dann hast du 1600hm auf nichtmal 50km.




bin dabei


----------



## Cheng (10. April 2007)

Die Trikots sind da!


----------



## kurzer37 (10. April 2007)

Hallo
fahre morgen mit Bert ab 11 Uhr eine Runde , falls jemand lust hat melden.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## burns68 (10. April 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Die Trikots sind da!




SCHÖN!!!!!


----------



## talybont (10. April 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Allerdings! M Bin über die wunderbar staubigen Trails in der Brunssumer Heide gesurft. Schöööön!


und das ohne mich  

@Cheng: prima, ich bin erst im Mai wieder in Eschweiler. Vielleicht überweise ich Dir auch 6,90  für ein Packet.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## niki-2 (10. April 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Die Trikots sind da!



Wo ist meins?

Cheng bist du morgen Abend zu Hause?

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Cheng (10. April 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> und das ohne mich
> 
> @Cheng: prima, ich bin erst im Mai wieder in Eschweiler. Vielleicht überweise ich Dir auch 6,90  für ein Packet.
> 
> ...



PM mir mal Deine Adresse!

Bin morgen abend ab 20Uhr zu Hause und zur Verteilung der Trikots bereit!


----------



## niki-2 (10. April 2007)

Alles klar,

stehe dann auf der Matte!!! 

Bis morgen

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (10. April 2007)

@XC Racer:
Klingt super. Habe am WE nochmal Zeit und würde besonders den 1500hm Tripp mitfahren!!! Wann war der Saarschleifenmarathon nochmal?

MFG
Patrick


----------



## Cheng (10. April 2007)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> @XC Racer:
> Klingt super. Habe am WE nochmal Zeit und würde besonders den 1500hm Tripp mitfahren!!! Wann war der Saarschleifenmarathon nochmal?
> 
> MFG
> Patrick




Saarschleife ist am 06.05.07, zu finden unter http://www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de/index.php.
wäre sicher geil wenn DU auch dabei bist, wir sind erst 12 Leute, alles Ombas !

Leider ist für mich der Sonntag schlecht, werde mein Höhenmeterfressen dann wohl auf Samstag vorziehen müssen!


----------



## FilledBratze (10. April 2007)

Um mal mit dem Tourbericht von Gestern nachzuziehen. Ich war in Roetgen und hab mich über feinste Trails zur Wesertalsperre durchgeschlagen. Actionmässig war alles dabei - bin in den Eschbach gefallen, musste einen Ranger überreden nicht mein Bike zu kassieren - und wer an der Talsperre vom Rundweg den ersten Unimokpfad rechts hoch kennt, der weiß, dass ich den Panzertrail schon gefahren bin . 
@ rpo - Getzbachtrail rulez (danke für den Tipp auf deiner home)

Kilometer: hinreichend, Höhenmeter: nicht der Rede wert, Zeit: ganzer Tag; Soulbiken: 100%


----------



## XCRacer (11. April 2007)

Ich hab da was ganz fürchterliches gebaut... 

Nordeifel Extremo 70km 2040Hm von Großhau bis Großhau.

Kurz *neXtremo2000

*Wollt ihr?


----------



## mcmarki (11. April 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich hab da was ganz fürchterliches gebaut...
> 
> Nordeifel Extremo 70km 2040Hm von Großhau bis Großhau.
> 
> ...



put me in the game coach !


----------



## Happy_User (11. April 2007)

Moin René,

stellst Du einen Termin ein? Muss mich ja auch langsam mal wieder bewegen. ;-)
treffpunkt ist Großhau Friedhof?

Grüße

Holger


----------



## MausD (11. April 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ...Nordeifel Extremo 70km 2040Hm von Großhau bis Großhau...Wollt ihr?



Bin dabei 
Wir sollten dann aber zeitig aufbrechen. 10 Uhr?!


----------



## XCRacer (11. April 2007)

Der Track beginnt an der Kirche in Großhau. Wir sollten allerspätestens um 10Uhr aufbrechen. Treff wäre dann etwa 10:45Uhr Großhau Friedhof an der Tränke .

Ich mache noch heute oder morgen einen Termin. Den Track stelle ich den GPS'lern vorher zur Verfügung. Möchte ihn aber unter Umständen noch was verfeinern.

Ein oder zwei Wege sind auch für mich Neuland. Kann also sein, dass wir kurzfristig uns einen anderen Weg suchen müssen, falls nicht alles fahrbar ist.


----------



## Xxmurax (11. April 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Der Track beginnt an der Kirche in Großhau. Wir sollten allerspätestens um 10Uhr aufbrechen. Treff wäre dann etwa 10:45Uhr Großhau Friedhof an der Tränke .
> 
> Ich mache noch heute oder morgen einen Termin. Den Track stelle ich den GPS'lern vorher zur Verfügung. Möchte ihn aber unter Umständen noch was verfeinern.
> 
> Ein oder zwei Wege sind auch für mich Neuland. Kann also sein, dass wir kurzfristig uns einen anderen Weg suchen müssen, falls nicht alles fahrbar ist.



VERDAMMT!! :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (11. April 2007)

Ich mach heute früher Feierabend. Hat jemand Zeit für 'ne FAT?


----------



## mcmarki (11. April 2007)

wollte ab 17.45 h was im Wurmtal Rampen rauf und runter fahren  - aber wenn du dabei bist können wir auch Trails fahren !


----------



## commencal blanc (11. April 2007)

Guten Abend:
@Saarschleifenmarathon
Stimmt, das hatte ich mir mal aufgeschrieben, aber ein guter Kumpel feiert Geburtstag an dem Wochenende!  

@Samstag
10:45 ab Großau - n´kay. Dann komme ich bis da.
45min sollten reichen - Das wird ja echt ne feine Tour, Großau hin und zurück + die 70km Schleife - also für mich werdens dann über 100km!  

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## FilledBratze (11. April 2007)

Hört sich extrem an, aber ich bin dabei. Überlege allerdings, wie Patrick mit dem Rad anzureisen.


----------



## niki-2 (11. April 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich hab da was ganz fürchterliches gebaut...
> 
> Nordeifel Extremo 70km 2040Hm von Großhau bis Großhau.
> 
> ...



Werde versuchen mitzufahren, wenns nicht mehr geht steige ich vorher irgendwie aus. Jedenfalls vom Doc habe ich das ok bekommen. 

P.S.
1. Rene kannst du mir den Track schicken?
2. Werde morgen früh eine Runde Richtung Obermaubach bzw. Nideggen machen, hat jemand Lust?

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## burns68 (11. April 2007)

@ Cheng - Danke für den Trikot-Lieferservice, aber Du hast leider was im Kühlschrank vergessen!

Trikot's passen 1A


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (11. April 2007)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Guten Abend:
> @Samstag
> 10:45 ab Großau - n´kay. Dann komme ich bis da.
> 45min sollten reichen - Das wird ja echt ne feine Tour, Großau hin und zurück + die 70km Schleife - also für mich werdens dann über 100km!
> ...



Entweder habe ich es falsch verstanden, aber ich meine die Extrem Tour geht am Sonntag!
Werde am Samstag auf jeden Fall auch ne Dicke Runde machen, es wird gegen 9Uhr los gehen. Mehr kommt noch!


----------



## PacMan (11. April 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Werde morgen früh eine Runde Richtung Obermaubach bzw. Nideggen machen, hat jemand Lust?


Klar hab ich Lust! Leider muss ich arbeiten.  



Cheng schrieb:


> Entweder habe ich es falsch verstanden, aber ich meine die Extrem Tour geht am Sonntag!
> Werde am Samstag auf jeden Fall auch ne Dicke Runde machen, es wird gegen 9Uhr los gehen. Mehr kommt noch!


Hab ich auch so verstanden! Aber bedeutet das, dass ich am Wochenende zweimal früh aufstehen muss!?!  Könnte nämlich gut sein, dass ich Samstag doch Zeit habe. Steht aber alles noch auf wackeligen Beinen.

Hab gerade 'ne kleine, gemütliche Runde Richtung Laufenburg gedreht. Hab dort sogar zwei, drei (für mich) neue Trails gefunden. Das Problem wird allerdings, die noch mal wiederzufinden!  
Dafür hab ich aber noch 'ne feine Abfahrt von Werth Richtung Hastenrath entdeckt. Ist ähnlich wie diese Kluckenstein-Abfahrt in Vicht. Aber technisch etwas anspruchsvoller, denke ich. Hab mich allerdings gerade - ganz allein auf dem Bearvalley - nicht getraut dort runterzufahren. Ist aber beim nächsten Mal fällig!
Bin dann noch mit 'nem schleichenden Plattfuss auf dem letzten "Tropfen" Luft nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## niki-2 (11. April 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Entweder habe ich es falsch verstanden, aber ich meine die Extrem Tour geht am Sonntag!
> Werde am Samstag auf jeden Fall auch ne Dicke Runde machen, es wird gegen 9Uhr los gehen. Mehr kommt noch!



Können wir Samstag nicht später starten, muß noch zu Zaffer ein Leihbike für meine Tochter holen.

Trikots sind klasse, vielen Dank Cheng 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Cheng (11. April 2007)

schön das die Trikots passen! 

@niki-2: wie eben schon gesagt wollte ich schon was länger fahren. Kannst Du das mit dem Bike nicht schon Freitag machen? Zaffer macht ja erst um 10Uhr auf. Dann ist mir 11Uhr doch etwas zu spät, wollte gegen 16Uhr spätestens zu Hause sein!

@XCRacer: werfe Dir das Trikot von Dirk S. morgen früh in den Briefkasten!


----------



## IGGY (11. April 2007)

Wie lange wird die Tour denn gehen René?


----------



## niki-2 (11. April 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> schön das die Trikots passen!
> 
> @niki-2: wie eben schon gesagt wollte ich schon was länger fahren. Kannst Du das mit dem Bike nicht schon Freitag machen? Zaffer macht ja erst um 10Uhr auf. Dann ist mir 11Uhr doch etwas zu spät, wollte gegen 16Uhr spätestens zu Hause sein!



Werde Zaffer morgen anrufen ob ich das Bike schon Freitag haben kann. Brauche es für Fahrradprüfung.

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## talybont (11. April 2007)

So, habe mein Genius wieder zusammengebaut. Statt der LX Kurbel steckt jetzt eine Truvativ Stylo SL drin. Mal sehen, wie lange die hält.
Ach ja, und nun schein das Federbein beim Einfedern zu knacken  
Muss mal genauer lokalisieren, ob es nicht unter Umständen auch die Lager bzw. Buchsen sein können (aber dann müsste es im LockOut-Modus genauso auftreten).
Egal, morgen ist Probefahrt. Wenn das Knacken bleibt, geht das Federein im Mai wieder zu Scott (das erste hatte ähnliche Geräusche im LockOut-Modus gemacht).

Gruß,
Armin


----------



## Cheng (11. April 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Werde Zaffer morgen anrufen ob ich das Bike schon Freitag haben kann. Brauche es für Fahrradprüfung.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dieter



Das wäre doch super!


----------



## RS-Hunter (11. April 2007)

hätte da zur Not auch noch ein 24er "MTB" strassentauglich zur Ausleihe.

@XCR: war heute mal wieder auf Trialfinder-Tour und was soll ich sagen: "ich habe mal wieder ein paar alte-neue Pfade aufgetan  

Die Revanche zum "Trail-Kenner-Duell Teil 3" kann also kommen.


----------



## XCRacer (11. April 2007)

*Die neXtremo2000 ist SONNTAG !!!*



IGGY schrieb:


> Wie lange wird die Tour denn gehen René?


Von Großhau bis Großhau ca. 4h ! Ist schwer zu schätzen. Aber du kannst dich ja auch bei Raffelsbrandt davon schleichen. Können uns gerne so gegen 10:30Uhr an der WBTS treffen.



> @XCRacer: werfe Dir das Trikot von Dirk S. morgen früh in den Briefkasten!


OK! Hat der Bursche bezahlt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (12. April 2007)

Hier der Termin für Sonntag !

Holger! Wir werden über den Rennweg anfahren. Wenn du magst, kommst du uns entgegen. Dann entstehen für dich keine Wartezeiten.


----------



## Happy_User (12. April 2007)

Moin René,

10:30 WBTS. Dann dann würde ich 10:40 am Einstieg Rennweg / Tönnbachweg warten. Müsste doch so klappen, oder?

Grüße

Holger


----------



## IGGY (12. April 2007)

Sonntag? Dann bin ich dabei


----------



## HolyBen (12. April 2007)

Ich wollte am frühen Abend eine Runde vor der Haustüre starten.

Wenn jemand Lust hat mitzufahren bitte hier melden.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Cheng (12. April 2007)

Hier mein Termin für Samstag. Leider kann ich Sonntag nicht und muss meine Vorbereitung auf Samstag vorziehen! Start ist um 9Uhr, später geht bei mir leider nicht. Falls es eine Ombatour für die Allgemeinheit gibt brauch keine Rücksicht auf mich genommen werden!


----------



## niki-2 (12. April 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> *Die neXtremo2000 ist SONNTAG !!!*
> 
> 
> Von Großhau bis Großhau ca. 4h ! Ist schwer zu schätzen. Aber du kannst dich ja auch bei Raffelsbrandt davon schleichen. Können uns gerne so gegen 10:30Uhr an der WBTS treffen.
> ...



Werde Sonntag nicht mitfahren!! Die Tour ist mir zu neXtremo!! Bin dann Samstag dabei. Allen anderen viel Spass und laßt euch nicht unterkriegen!!!! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## IGGY (12. April 2007)

Wie jetzt? Jetzt springen wieder alle ab?


----------



## commencal blanc (12. April 2007)

N´abend,

Ups- zu selten hier und dann auch noch Verwirrung gestiftet - *also Sonntag Extremo Tour -* auch gut - muss ich mich Samstag wohl benehmen.
Werd bis Großau durchdüsen, vielleicht trifft man sich ja schon auf dem Rennweg


----------



## Cheng (12. April 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Jetzt springen wieder alle ab?



Nein,Nein, keine Sorge Ingo, am Sonntag gibt es die Runde für die Nicht-Familienväter unter uns. Von denen die bereits eingetragen sind wird sicher keiner mehr abspringen. Die anderen fahren dann eben am Samstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (12. April 2007)

Wir fahren aber den Rennweg hoch oder René? Bin eben mit Kai eine 90km Runde gefahren und da haben wir uns am Anfang durch den Thönradweg schlagen müßen. So eine Kacke! Der schöne Trail ist weg!


----------



## IGGY (12. April 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> am Sonntag gibt es die Runde für die Nicht-Familienväter unter uns.


Hm!!!!!! Dann muß ich Samstag starten  Trotzdem Schade. Ich habe mich gefreut Euch noch mal alle zu sehen. Ist ja schon eine Weile her!


----------



## Cheng (12. April 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Hm!!!!!! Dann muß ich Samstag starten  Trotzdem Schade. Ich habe mich gefreut Euch noch mal alle zu sehen. Ist ja schon eine Weile her!



Die nächste Gelegenheit wird sicher kommen, versprochen!


----------



## talybont (12. April 2007)

Habe gerade eine Ombawürdige Feierabendrunde hinter mir:
Schön die 26 Grad im Odenwald ausgenutzt, 85 km, 950 hm, 4,5h Fahrzeit (davon gut 2,5h An- und Abfahrt ohne hm).
Montag geht mein Fully zum Händler und das Federbein zu SCOTT. Die wissen schon, was dem fehlt. Habe heute morgen mal mit der Technik gesprochen.

mfg


----------



## rpo35 (12. April 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> ...85 km, 950 hm, 4,5h Fahrzeit (davon gut 2,5h An- und Abfahrt ohne hm)...


Ich dachte, da gibt's Berge Armin !?


----------



## XCRacer (12. April 2007)

Happy_User schrieb:


> Dann dann würde ich 10:40 am Einstieg Rennweg / Tönnbachweg warten. Müsste doch so klappen, oder?


Ja sollte klappen!

Ja Ingo. Der Thönbachweg ist bis auf weiteres nicht mehr nutzbar. Wir fahren den Rennweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (13. April 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ja sollte klappen!
> 
> Ja Ingo. Der Thönbachweg ist bis auf weiteres nicht mehr nutzbar. Wir fahren den Rennweg.


Moin,

der erste Teil ist nicht nutzbar. Man muss dem Rennweg ein Stück folgen. Dann geht rechts ein Waldweg rein. Vor der großen gerodeten Fläche. Dieser kommt dann hinter der zweiten Rampe vom Tönbach raus und es kann ab dort wieder gesurft werden. 

Grüße

Holger


----------



## Xxmurax (13. April 2007)

so komme gerade von meiner only-the-lonely-ex-prym FAT zurück. bin hinter bleihütte die mir namentlich unbekannte waldrampe rauf (ich nenne sie meine persönliche killersteigung da mich mcmarki dort schon ein paar mal hochgejagt hat), die allerdings durch 2 querliegende bäume blockiert war, richtung venwegen dann immer gerade aus, unterwegs mich in eine wunderschöne blonde spaziergängerin mit kinderwagen verliebt, sportplatz links den schönen trail runter der allerdings mittendrin durch einen baum versperrt war. drübergeklettert schließlich bis zweifall am bach entlang finsterau raus rgendwie durch zweifall durch bis ich am vichter landhaus auskam. eigentlich wollte ich den wagemann trail entlang habe den aber allein nicht gefunden. daher dann ab tankstelle durch vicht (dort mich dann in eine hübsche blonde radfahrerin verliebt) den vichter berg hoch, mausbauch bis sportplatz hoch richtung stadtwald, dort 2-3 trails, abschließend bis daheim ausrollen lassen.
daten: nettozeit 1:45, distanz 35.94 km, Ø 19.36 km/h und schönstes wetter!


----------



## PacMan (13. April 2007)

Hey Xxmurax, bei der Tour-Beschreibung werde ich ja echt neidisch! Ich steh zwar mehr auf brünett, aber ansonsten...  
Was ist eigentlich passiert, dass du deine Signatur geändert hast?

@René: Ich bin am Sonntag um 10:10 Uhr am Omerbach. Hoffe ich zumindest... Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch überlegen, wie ich mein Mittagessen in den Camelbak bekomme...


----------



## XCRacer (13. April 2007)

Xxmurax schrieb:


> ...eine wunderschöne blonde spaziergängerin... ...eine hübsche blonde radfahrerin...


Ich sollte öfters mit Murat radeln. Ich steh auf blond ...und brünett ...und schwarz


----------



## charly245 (14. April 2007)

juhu!

ich habe mich auch mal für sonntag eingetragen.
ich warte dann mit ingo ab 10:30uhr an der wbts auf euch.

bis dahin,

gruß kai


----------



## HolyBen (14. April 2007)

Liegt ihr alle noch im Koma?  

Wir drei von der Tankstelle sind jedenfalls gut zu Hause angekommen und mir hat es richtig Spaß gemacht (OK, bei manchen Steigungen frage ich mich immer noch, ob es denn nötig ist  )

Bis die Tage und allen Hardcorebikern morgen viel Spaß bei der neXtremo2000.  

Bernd


----------



## burns68 (14. April 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Liegt ihr alle noch im Koma?
> 
> Wir drei von der Tankstelle sind jedenfalls gut zu Hause angekommen und mir hat es richtig Spaß gemacht (OK, bei manchen Steigungen frage ich mich immer noch, ob es denn nötig ist  )
> 
> ...



Kann mich dem nur anschließen! 

Waren noch bei unserem Pannenfreund auf 1,2, 3 Bier eingeladen!


----------



## RS-Hunter (14. April 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Liegt ihr alle noch im Koma?  ...



Hi Ihr,
wir waren noch in den Hinterhof-Gärten von FilledBratze und haben bei einem Bier seinen Geschichten gelauscht und der adretten Nachbarin (ich glaub René war ein bischen verliebt!) beim Sonnenbaden zugeschaut.  

Auch mir hat's mal wieder rischtisch Spass gemacht. Klasse Tour  

So mus jetzt erstmal für meine Lieben   lecker Kochen.

cu


----------



## kurzer37 (14. April 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Kann mich dem nur anschließen!
> 
> Waren noch bei unserem Pannenfreund auf 1,2, 3 Bier eingeladen!


 
Habt ihr aber Glück gehabt das Ich nicht mitgefahren bin. 

Habe dafür eine FAT - Tour mit Bick und Markus aus Hamich durch das Kalltal gefahren. Unterwegs einen Kollegen aus Obermaubach aufgegabelt ihm den Weg vom Kalltal nach Hause gezeigt und GeJott an der Kalltalsperre getroffen.

Der alte Hetzer hat uns dann zum Jägerhaus hinaufgetrieben. Weiter nach Mausbach und Breinigerberg und dann nach Zweifall. In Mausbach noch die Pizzeria besucht.

Gruß und eine schöne Tour morgen.


----------



## RS-Hunter (14. April 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> ... und GeJott an der Kalltalsperre getroffen. ...



den haben wir auch in Kleinhau gesehen. MTB-Touren-Treff in Stolberg-Mausbach macht halt einsam  nur Ombas sieht man immer in größeren, lockeren Runden  Ist halt die Population der Ombas

Zitat Wikipedia: 
"Der Begriff Population steht
- in der Biologie für eine Gruppe von Individuen einer Art (Tiere und Pflanzen), die zur gleichen Zeit am selben Ort (in einem Biotop) leben und sich miteinander fortpflanzen können"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (14. April 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> ...und haben bei einem Bier seinen Geschichten gelauscht und der adretten Nachbarin (ich glaub René war ein bischen verliebt!) beim Sonnenbaden zugeschaut.


 
...(in einem Biotop) leben und sich miteinander fortpflanzen können.

Dass man, was den Sexaulpartner angeht mit steigenden Alter nicht mehr so wählerisch ist, habe ich an mir selbst auch erfahren, hoffe aber, dass es nicht so schlimm wird wie bei euch  

Ware auf jeden Fall ne super Tour und hab jetzt schonmal im Voraus für Morgen Laktat in den Beinen deponiert, dass sich meine Muskeln dran gewöhnen


----------



## superalu (14. April 2007)

Hallo,
das mit der schönen Tour kann ich nur bestätigen, das mit dem Laktat auch. Leider wirkt sich Laktat bei mir nicht förderlich auf Leistung und Wohlbefinden aus im Gegnsatz zu Stefan. Deswegen werde ich, wenn auch schweren Herzens, morgen nicht mitfahren .
Bin aber sicher, das wir uns auf einer Tour wiedersehen und wenn ich dann gute Beine habe.... .
Bis bald, Walter


----------



## XCRacer (14. April 2007)

superalu schrieb:


> ...wenn ich dann gute Beine habe....


Nur keine falsche Bescheidenheit! Bist doch echt ein fittes Kerlchen 

Zum Bericht !


----------



## XCRacer (15. April 2007)

Hab die Uhrzeit für Kleinhau um 10Minuten nach hinten verlegt. D.h. wir werden gegen 11.10Uhr in Kleinhau am Friedhof sein!


----------



## Happy_User (15. April 2007)

Wann muss ich dann am Rennweg sein?
Weiter 10:40?


----------



## XCRacer (15. April 2007)

Ich schätze eher 10:50 Rennweg. Kann man schlecht abschätzen. Gestern haben wir von Dürwiß bis Großhau 1:07h gebraucht.


----------



## GeJott (15. April 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> .... MTB-Touren-Treff in Stolberg-Mausbach macht halt einsam



...was manchmal auch nicht von Nachteil ist. 

Einige von uns sind schon früher gefahren, andere hatten noch mit diversen Nachwehen vom Vorabend zu kämpfen.:kotz: 

Also kurzfristig in Zerkall noch mit ein paar Heizern aus Schmidt und Umgebung verabredet. Von dort gemeinsam eine schöne, schnelle  Runde über Mariawald nach Schmidt gedreht, ein paar neue Trails gezeigt bekommen  , und sich wieder verabschiedet. 

Insgesamt 89,6 km bei einem 19,7 er Schnitt.

Einsam macht schnell 

Gerd


----------



## niki-2 (15. April 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Hi Ihr,
> wir waren noch in den Hinterhof-Gärten von FilledBratze und haben bei einem Bier seinen Geschichten gelauscht und der adretten Nachbarin (ich glaub René war ein bischen verliebt!) beim Sonnenbaden zugeschaut.
> 
> Auch mir hat's mal wieder rischtisch Spass gemacht. Klasse Tour
> ...



Wenn ich das gewußt hätte wäre ich natürlich noch mitgekommen!! 
War leider ein wenig kaputt!  Trotz allem eine schöne Tour und danke an alle die auf mich warten mußten!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## HolyBen (15. April 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich schätze eher 10:50 Rennweg. Kann man schlecht abschätzen. Gestern haben wir von Dürwiß bis Großhau 1:07h gebraucht.



Incl. des 20 Minuten Schlauchwechsels von Bratze ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (15. April 2007)

Heute war ich übrigens schon fleißig:

7.50 Uhr Start zu einer F.A.S.T. (*F*rüh*a*uf*s*teher*t*our)

46,27 km
113 Minuten Fahrzeit

Halt nur mal die Beine hängen lassen.


----------



## Cheng (15. April 2007)

GeJott schrieb:


> Einsam macht schnell
> 
> Gerd



Da hat er natürlich auch wieder Recht, alleine ist man schneller. Trotzdem ist der Spassfaktor mit 10 Mann doch etwas größer!


----------



## burns68 (15. April 2007)

Hi Ihr,

bin wieder zu Hause, bin heute morgen mit den Jungs zusammen los. Über WBTS, Rennweg und habe mich dann im nächsten Dorf ??? verabschiedet. Bin dann, noch durch den Hürtgenwald geirrt und habe schließlich den Weg nach Zweifall gefunden, in Mausbach noch ein Weizen genehmigt und ab nach Hause!

Ich hoffe die kommen gut nach Hause, ist verdammt heiß draußen!

48,2 km
Schnitt: 21,12
HM: 550


----------



## PacMan (15. April 2007)

_"I'm a looser baby, so why don't you kill me"_
Ich schäme mich so... Ich bin 'ne Lusche!
Hab die neXtremo Tour nach ca. der Hälfte abgebrochen. Einfach nicht mehr genug Kraft in den Beinen gehabt, um die Anstiege noch mitfahren zu können.  
Naja, ich schieb es mal auf 'ne schlechte Tagesform und hoffe, dass es bei der Saarschleife besser läuft.


----------



## mcmarki (15. April 2007)

Bin gut angekommen, nachdem ich mich in Vossenack aus zeitlichen Gründen  verabschieden mußte. Den 3 Finishern zolle ich höchsten Respekt. Lob an René - tolle Tour. Obwohl ich ihm zischendurch nicht das Beste gewünscht habe  
Für mich waren es 122,4 km 2230 HM. Jetzt will ich nur noch essen und ein Bierchen trinken.
Gute Nacht.


----------



## HolyBen (15. April 2007)

Ich bin ja nicht neugierig ......  


*Wo bleibt der komplette Bericht ??????? *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xxmurax (15. April 2007)

ok, tag und nacht
ohne rast.... und hier das ergebnis als anhang zu rené's samstags-bericht:

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-6069996245296480810

@rené: vielleicht kannst du das noch in die omba seite zu deinem bericht einbinden...


----------



## FilledBratze (15. April 2007)

Hm ist ja viel geschrieben worden, worauf ich antworten möchte...

@superalu: Das Laktat, was ich gestern Abend ansprach, war nur ein Gedankensprung zu dem Bammel, den ich vor der heutigen Tour hatte. War zwar total im Eimer, aber ich hab es mir schlimmer ausgemalt. Keine Angst - physiologisch funktionier' ich ganz ähnlich wie alle anderen auch Warum die Bescheidenheit. Deine Kondition ist wirklich ganz großes Tennis.

@Pacman: Jetzt stell Dich mal nicht untern Scheffel. Mit Deiner Gesichtsfarbe wär ich auch nicht weiter gefahren. 1000hm auf 35km ist auch neklasse Leistung, zumal es heute wirklich nicht Dein Tag war bei der Affenhitze. Hoffe, Dir geht es wieder besser.

@niki-2: Fühl' Dich fürs nächste Mal eingeladen. Wann mussten wir denn gestern auf Dich warten? War ja eher so, dass ich aufgehalten habe, was sich heute nicht sonderlich gebessert hat. 
@all: Also entschuldigt meine chronisch auftretenden Zwangspausen und vielen Dank für eure Engelsgeduld mit mir.
Morgen habe ich nen frischen Satz Decken.


----------



## burns68 (15. April 2007)

Xxmurax schrieb:


> ok, tag und nacht
> ohne rast.... und hier das ergebnis als anhang zu rené's samstags-bericht:
> 
> http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-6069996245296480810
> ...



COOL!!!!


----------



## RS-Hunter (15. April 2007)

Klasse Xxmurax !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




habe den Link bereits in den Bericht nachgetragen!


Übrigens, war heute rund um S'hütte unterwegs und was soll ich sagen, es gibt immer wieder Trails, die man nicht kennt.  

Habe sogar den ein oder anderen Trail von unnötigen Wegsperren befreit, z.B. Rundweg hinter Fa. Wolff.

und ... Pacman's-bridge wurde überarbeitet. Meiner Meinung nicht unbedingt einfacher geworden.


----------



## XCRacer (15. April 2007)

Hier gibt's nun den Bericht zur neXtremo2000


----------



## RS-Hunter (16. April 2007)

Jungs, Klasse Leistung !!!  

besonders MausD, siehst'e hat doch geklappt. 

Das sich aber so viele zwischenzeitlich verabschiedet haben verwundert mich. Und dann unter dem "Vorwand" Zeit. Da frage ich mich schon: "Haben die vorher nicht gewußt worauf sie sich einlassen oder habt ihr wegen zu vieler Pannen so viel Zeit verloren?"

N8

Georg


----------



## Xxmurax (16. April 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hier gibt's nun den Bericht zur neXtremo2000



RESPEKT !!! Ich verehre Euch! (auch die Abbrecher, die sich immerhin die Qual bis zum Limit angetan haben!)


----------



## HolyBen (16. April 2007)

Super Leistung. 

Von Sämtlichen, die es gewagt haben.  

Ohne Einschränkung. 

Bernd


----------



## IGGY (16. April 2007)

Hi
@René das war eine Klasse Runde 
Super was du da auf die Beine gestellt hast! Auch ein Lob an alle Mitstreiter. Klasse Leistung 


Ich hatte am Ende 103km und 1972Hm auf der Uhr. In Knolle angekommen bin ich dann noch auf Ralph und Jule gestoßen, die bei einem genüßlichen Bierchen an der Bahnhosvision Rast machten. 
P.S.: @René und alle die es sonst noch interessiert!? Hier der Link zu meinem Blog wo Ihr die Bilder und einen kurzen Bericht vom Gardasee Euch anschauen könnt.


----------



## on any sunday (16. April 2007)

Hauptsache Spaß gehabt.  







Respekt, hatte auch überlegt an der kleinen Nordeifelrunde teilzunehmen, aber nach der samstäglichen 90 km Runde um Daun und Lieserpfad doch Abstand gehalten. 

Grüße

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (16. April 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hier gibt's nun den Bericht zur neXtremo2000



Alle Achtung meine Herrn 

Ein Glück das ich nicht mit bin!!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## burns68 (16. April 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hier gibt's nun den Bericht zur neXtremo2000



RESPEKT! 

Ich bin stolz euch zu kennen!!!1


----------



## XCRacer (16. April 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Ich hatte am Ende 103km und 1972Hm auf der Uhr.


Super! Auch das verdient ein großes Lob. Was vielleicht ein bisschen untergeht, ist dass eigentliche alle die fast 2000Hm erreicht, oder gar geknackt haben! Also Respekt vor allen Teilnehmern 



> P.S.: @René und alle die es sonst noch interessiert!? Hier der Link zu meinem Blog wo Ihr die Bilder und einen kurzen Bericht vom Gardasee Euch anschauen könnt.


Schöne Bilder! Einiges kommt mir sehr bekannt vor und macht Lust auf Gardasee-Flair !


----------



## ManuelAC (16. April 2007)

RESPEKT allen Mitfahrern! 

Ich bin ausnahmsweise froh, NICHT dabei gewesen zu sein. Habe mich derweil in den Kletterfelsen Belgiens ausgetobt und statt Hintern- jetzt Fingerschmerzen


----------



## kurzer37 (16. April 2007)

Hallo Jungs
Klasse Leistung allen Beteiligten,das muß erst mal einer fahren.

Falls jemand Spontan lust hat auf eine Runde so gegen 16.00-16.30Uhr bitte melden.Tel. 0160-97721676.
Falls der Kollege Mathias aus Obermaubach ( Bertoni,Bretoni oder doch Bertolli)das liest melde dich mal.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## rpo35 (16. April 2007)

Respekt Männer !!  Erinnert mich ein bisschen an die geniale Pilgerfahrt mit den Tomburgern im letzten Jahr...





Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich dass momentan packen würde 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (16. April 2007)

Achja, ist einer von den "Abknickern" evtl. gestern an dieser Hütte vorbei gekommen und hat das hier hinterlassen?


----------



## XCRacer (16. April 2007)

Was Du alles fotografierst


----------



## rpo35 (16. April 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Was Du alles fotografierst


Wir fanden's lustig und passend - ich will nicht wissen, wie viele von euch genau das gestern dachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (17. April 2007)

Hallo

falls jemand lust hat ,habe am Donnerstag frei und werde etwas fahren.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## burns68 (19. April 2007)

Hi Ihr,

der Ralf Schaffrath lädt am Sonntag zu einer Tour durch's Wurmtal ein.

Termin Sonntag, 10 Uhr Krankenhaus Bardenberg. 

Wer Interesse hat, soll sich kurz melden!

Ralf ist wohl einigen noch bekannt, er hat an der Aachener Wald Tour und an der Omba-Jubel-Tour, damals mit einem Bulls Fully, teilgenommen.


----------



## mcmarki (20. April 2007)

toll das ist mal was vor meiner Haustür und ich bin nicht da. 
Allen anderen viel Spaß!
Gruß Markus


----------



## Xxmurax (20. April 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> toll das ist mal was vor meiner Haustür und ich bin nicht da.
> Allen anderen viel Spaß!
> Gruß Markus



das leben ist halt kein wunschkonzert ne?  

also viel spass auch von mir


----------



## niki-2 (20. April 2007)

Hallo Bikegemeinde,
seid ihr alle ausgestorben oder lebt ihr noch? 

Gibts keinen Termin am Wochenende?
Würde gerne morgen eine schöne Runde fahren. Jemand Interesse?

Sonntag in Eupen überlege ich noch ob ich hinfahre! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## HolyBen (20. April 2007)

Ich drehe heute Nachmittag eine "easy peasy" Runde in der näheren Umgebung. 

Bei Interesse bitte kurz posten.

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tail-light (20. April 2007)

Wünsche allen Ombas ein schönes Wochenende und dir René einen schönen Urlaub  !!!

Bald bin ich wieder fit!!!


----------



## kurzer37 (20. April 2007)

Hallo Ina

da bin Ich ja Froh das wir noch nicht zusammen gefahren sind.Bei meinem losem Mundwerk und deinem netten Spruch. @Rene auch von mir einen 

schönen Urlaub.


Gruß
Michael

In jedem Mann steckt etwas Gutes. 
Und wenn es nur das Küchenmesser von WMF ist!!!





​


----------



## XCRacer (20. April 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Ich drehe heute Nachmittag eine "easy peasy" Runde in der näheren Umgebung.


Geh mal lieber ans Telefon, wenn du online bist!


----------



## HolyBen (20. April 2007)

Sorry, ich bin online und habe auch noch telefoniert.Bernd sitzt in der Badewanne. Er ruft Dich gleich an. Sandra


----------



## FilledBratze (20. April 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hallo Bikegemeinde,
> seid ihr alle ausgestorben oder lebt ihr noch?
> 
> Gibts keinen Termin am Wochenende?
> ...


 
Hi.
Nee, sind wahrscheinlich alle wieder in spontane Kältestarre verfallen bei den Temperaturen. Apropos das Gegenteil von kalt -Mallorca: Ich wünsch Dir einen schönen Urlaub, Réné 

@niki: Am Radeln hab' ich immer Interesse. Morgen klingt gut und Eupen hab' ich auch schon überlegt. Kostet ja kaum was. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch 'ne Fahrgemeinschaft zur Wahrung eines ökologischen und -nomischen Sonntags


----------



## RS-Hunter (20. April 2007)

So nun schon mal der Termin für Sonntag, um nach Eupen zu fahren.

Evtl. geht morgen nachmittag auch noch was, dann aber eher spontan und nicht vor 14:00 Uhr.

Georg

P.S. Hey René, was machst Du denn noch hier? Ich dachte Du wärst heute schon weg. Na dann viel Spaß und immer schön Kette rechts ...


----------



## HolyBen (20. April 2007)

Da meine Seite des Sofas durchgelegen ist, gibt es morgen einen neuen Liegeplatz.  

Da der Lieferzeitpunkt nicht feststeht, kann ich morgen auch nur danach (wahrscheinlich früher Nachmittag) spontan eine Runde drehen.

Ob ich in Eupen mitfahre kann ich erst morgen entscheiden.


----------



## XCRacer (20. April 2007)

Danke für die lieben Urlaubswünsche! Ich hoffe ich finde neben dem ganzen Erholen genug Zeit zum Radeln. 

Wünsche euch viel Spaß beim Biken!

Sehen uns zur Saarschleife


----------



## kurzer37 (20. April 2007)

Hallo Jungs

werde morgen so ab 11 Uhr eine Tour starten. Die länge ist ca. 3-4Std. die Richtung wird geschaut wer mitfährt. Am Sonntag werde Ich nicht mitfahren. 
Ist mir zu Früh  und an meinem einzigen freien Sonntag im Monat kann Ich nicht auch noch fahren.( Regierungskrise )

Also falls jemand mitfahren möchte bitte melden Tel. 0160-97721676 oder 02402/71359 aber erst ab 9 Uhr.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## burns68 (20. April 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Evtl. geht morgen nachmittag auch noch was, dann aber eher spontan und nicht vor 14:00 Uhr.



Cool, bin morgen im Laden! Wäre schön, wenn doch noch ein Tour stattfinden würde.

Aber bitte nicht auf mich warten, ich melde mich wenn ich mit fahren sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (20. April 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> So nun schon mal der Termin für Sonntag, um nach Eupen zu fahren.



Wenn Du noch einen Platz im Auto hast würde ich den gerne besetzen! 

Wenn Du dann morgen auch noch 10min. Zeit hast um meinen Zahnkranz auf den neuen LRS zu montieren gebe ich Dir auch nen Kaffee aus!


----------



## PacMan (20. April 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> So nun schon mal der Termin für Sonntag, um nach Eupen zu fahren.


Das ist ja früh!  
Hast du noch 'nen Platz frei, Georg?


----------



## FilledBratze (21. April 2007)

Ich kann in meinem Auto auch einen mitnehmen, falls Bedarf besteht. Ansonsten, wenn sich nur so wenige melden und RS-Hunter noch Platz in seinem Wagen hat, würde ich hiermit höflich fragen, ob er mich und meine Katastrophe auf zwei Rädern - aka Panzer -   mitnehmen könnte.


----------



## burns68 (21. April 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Wenn Du dann morgen auch noch 10min. Zeit hast um meinen Zahnkranz auf den neuen LRS zu montieren gebe ich Dir auch nen Kaffee aus!



Komm doch gleich einfach mal im Laden vorbei, ich wechsel Dir die Kassette und die Bremsscheibe dann schnell!!


----------



## kurzer37 (21. April 2007)

Hy

habe den Termin wg. großem Andrang gestrichen und werde heute am Nachmittag eine Runde fahren. Also falls jemand in E-weiler oder so einen Mitfahrer sucht melden.

Gruß
Michael

Und viel Spass in Eupen.


----------



## HolyBen (21. April 2007)

Hi Michael,

wie gestern schon geschrieben warte ich auf unser neues sofa, danach würde ich gerne eine runde drehen.

wenn die zeit für uns beide passt, fahren wir zu zweit oder schauen, wer noch mit möchte.

ich melde mich nochmal.

bernd


----------



## kurzer37 (21. April 2007)

Hallo Ben

bin jetzt kurz Blumen in Aachen holen und ab 13Uhr wieder zu Hause. Könnte das Rad in den Kofferraum und wäre ab 15Uhr bereit zum fahren. Melde dich einfach mal.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## niki-2 (21. April 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> So nun schon mal der Termin für Sonntag, um nach Eupen zu fahren.
> 
> Evtl. geht morgen nachmittag auch noch was, dann aber eher spontan und nicht vor 14:00 Uhr.
> 
> ...



Habe mich eingetragen für den VTT in Eupen morgen! 
Bin um 7.00 Uhr morgen früh mit dem Auto am Real 

Werde dann heute nicht fahren!!! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## HolyBen (21. April 2007)

Vom Sofa ist noch Nichts zu sehen, dauert wohl noch etwas.

@Michael: fahre einfach, sonst kommt von uns heute keiner mehr aufs Rad.

Bis denne

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (21. April 2007)

Sofa steht, ich bin bereit zum radeln.  

Ich wollte gegen 16.30 Uhr los. 

Wenn noch jemand mit möchte: ich schau kurz vorher nochmal hier rein und bin unter den üblichen Nummern telefonisch zu erreichen.

Bernd


----------



## FilledBratze (21. April 2007)

Hallo Bernd.
Wie wärs, wenn wir mein Corratec beerdigen fahren. Hat nen Spannungsriss an der Dämpferabstützung und der kommende Marathon wird jetzt richtig teuer 

Schlag doch ne Zeit und nen Treffpunkt vor, wenn Du Lust hast


----------



## HolyBen (21. April 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd.
> Wie wärs, wenn wir mein Corratec beerdigen fahren. Hat nen Spannungsriss an der Dämpferabstützung und der kommende Marathon wird jetzt richtig teuer
> 
> Schlag doch ne Zeit und nen Treffpunkt vor, wenn Du Lust hast



OK, wie wäre es mit 17.00 Uhr am Stadtwald Parkplatz Jägerspfad ?

Bernd


----------



## FilledBratze (21. April 2007)

Geht klar. Bis gleich. ABer HArdcoretrails lassen wir besser aus. Es gibt leider noch keien Rettungsunimoks


----------



## burns68 (21. April 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Habe mich eingetragen für den VTT in Eupen morgen!
> Bin um 7.00 Uhr morgen früh mit dem Auto am Real
> 
> Werde dann heute nicht fahren!!!
> ...



Hast Du denn noch Platz im Auto? Würde lieber mit euch mit fahren, als das Wurmtal kennenzulernen!


----------



## burns68 (21. April 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> ... sonst kommt von uns heute keiner mehr aufs Rad.



Bin eine kleine Runde zur Laufenburg gefahren, dabei waren ein paar (alte) Jungs vom MTB-Store dabei.

@ Jürgen namentlich bekannt als "COBAR11", meld Dich einfach an und fahr mal mit. Die Omba-Jungs sind einmalig!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (21. April 2007)

Da hätten wir uns ja fast noch gesehen Oli.

Stefan und ich haben uns, vom Stadtwald aus kommend, auch in der Gegend rumgetrieben.

Wir hatten eine klasse Spontantour ohne Pannen (!) über ein paar schöne Trails und mit einer Fangopackung für Bratze.

Hat richtig Spaß gemacht !  

Morgen lasse ich Eupen aus, ich muss mal ausschlafen. Außerdem ist die neue Couch saubequem, so dass ich meinem zweiten Nick "Couchpotato" richtig gerecht werden kann.  

Viel Spaß Euch und wer Lust hat, kann ja nach Eupen auf ein Oettinger vorbei kommen.

Bernd


----------



## niki-2 (21. April 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Hast Du denn noch Platz im Auto? Würde lieber mit euch mit fahren, als das Wurmtal kennenzulernen!



Hy Olli habe dir eine SMS geschrieben. Kann dich natürlich mitnehmen


----------



## burns68 (21. April 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hy Olli habe dir eine SMS geschrieben. Kann dich natürlich mitnehmen


----------



## FilledBratze (21. April 2007)

Jeah, Jürgen rulez. Den hab' ich lang weder  gehört noch gesehen. Außer mal ganz kurz mit seinem "wankelmütigen" Gefährt alias RX-8 in der Stadt. Fettes Teil! Hab ihn aber wegen geschickter Slalomfahrt trotzdem verblasen. 

Ich fahr' morgen mit. Bin heute mit Bernd 'ne extrem flowige Strecke gefahren und das Rad hielt.

Wo treffen wir uns morgen?
@Olli: Wie gesagt, einen kann ich mitnehmen.
@HolyBen: Solche lockeren Nachmittags- shorties sollten wir öfters machen. Hat viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## kurzer37 (21. April 2007)

Hy Jungs

am Mittwoch um ca. 16.45 Uhr eine FAT ab Zweifall.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Cheng (21. April 2007)

Treffpunkt ist morgen um 7:00 Uhr am Real-Parkplatz. Ich komme direkt mit Georg, vielleicht kann man ja noch mischen mit den Rädern. Aber ich denke ist ist vorsorglich besser wenn Stefan, Georg und Dieter auf jeden Fall mir dem Auto kommen! Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall, und Omba Trikot ist Pflicht!


----------



## kurzer37 (22. April 2007)

Hallo
falls jemand heute so ab 16Uhr fahren möchte auf Handy anrufen.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## RS-Hunter (22. April 2007)

*Die Ombas beim 22. Bike-Day von Eupen. 
*
Dieses Jahr gab es einen Zusammenschluss zwischen dem RSK Eupen und dem IRMEP (belgisches Militär). Anstatt gegeneinander wollte man diesmal miteinander für Freunde des MTB- bzw. VTT Sports, wie die Belgier zu sagen pflegen, eine tolle Veranstaltung bieten.

So begaben sich sechs Ombas niki2, burns68, Pacman, Filled Bratze, Cheng und RS-Hunter- von Eschweiler auf den Weg nach Eupen.

Lust auf mehr? dann ... www.omerbach.de


----------



## cyberp (23. April 2007)

Wer hat Lust auf eine kleine FAT am Mittwoch? Hatte so an 17.30 Uhr gedacht.


----------



## PacMan (23. April 2007)

Ich wäre dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (23. April 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> *Die Ombas beim 22. Bike-Day von Eupen.
> *
> Dieses Jahr gab es einen Zusammenschluss zwischen dem RSK Eupen und dem IRMEP (belgisches Militär). Anstatt gegeneinander wollte man diesmal miteinander für Freunde des MTB- bzw. VTT Sports, wie die Belgier zu sagen pflegen, eine tolle Veranstaltung bieten.
> 
> ...




Schöner Bericht, 

leider schade das wir im Ziel kein Bier mehr zusammen getrunken haben.  Ich dachte es wäre eine Radtouristik gewesen und kein Wettrennen!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Cheng (23. April 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> .....
> leider schade das wir im Ziel kein Bier mehr zusammen getrunken haben.  Ich dachte es wäre eine Radtouristik gewesen und kein Wettrennen!



Da hast Du vollkommen Recht Dieter, doch leider hatten Georg und ich noch weitere Verpflichtungen und mussten um 13Uhr bereits zu Hause sein. Beim nächsten mal wirds ganz sicher anders, versprochen!


----------



## FilledBratze (23. April 2007)

Wo habt ihr denn die ganzen Bilder her? Habt ihr etwa welche von den Streckenfotographen gekauft? Habe heute meinen Muskeln was gutes getan, und bin erst locker und später auf Kraftausdauer Rennrad gefahren - dazwischen FH. Morgen dasselbe und ne Magnesium - und Wasserkur und die Sache mit laktatverseuchten Beinen sollte gegessen sein.
Wann machen wir den nächsten Wettstreit -äh VTT


----------



## MausD (24. April 2007)

Hier noch ein Termin für alle die am Fr. nicht so früh ins Bett wollen.


----------



## PacMan (24. April 2007)

Und hier der Termin für die FeierAbendTour morgen...


----------



## Xxmurax (24. April 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Und hier der Termin für die FeierAbendTour morgen...



wenn ich morgen mein bike wieder habe, fahre ich mit.

freitag hätt ich auch lust, da bin ich aber schon in barcelona


----------



## burns68 (25. April 2007)

Xxmurax schrieb:


> wenn ich morgen mein bike wieder habe



Dein Rad ist fertig!!!! 

Kannst Du aber auch mal wieder putzen!!!


----------



## Xxmurax (25. April 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Dein Rad ist fertig!!!!
> 
> Kannst Du aber auch mal wieder putzen!!!



verdammt!!!
aber wer so viel fährt wie ich, hat keine zeit zum putzen...


----------



## FilledBratze (25. April 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Und hier der Termin für die FeierAbendTour morgen...


 
Könnt ihr den Termin evtl. um eine halbe Stunde nach hinten verschieben?  Ich hab bis 17:30 Vorlesung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (25. April 2007)

Murat, was ist denn mit dir? Kommst du mit?
Ich würde den Termin eigentlich ungern noch weiter nach hinten schieben. Wollte fahren, solange es noch hell ist!


----------



## Xxmurax (25. April 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Murat, was ist denn mit dir? Kommst du mit?
> Ich würde den Termin eigentlich ungern noch weiter nach hinten schieben. Wollte fahren, solange es noch hell ist!



hallo pascal, ich bin dabei und schon eingetragen, ist der termin jetzt schon verschoben oder ist 18uhr die originalzeit?? bin irritiert...


----------



## PacMan (25. April 2007)

18:00 Uhr ist die Originalzeit, und ich würde sagen, es bleibt auch dabei.
Sorry, Stephan! Aber wir sehen uns bestimmt noch öfters im Wald...


----------



## kurzer37 (25. April 2007)

Hallo Gemeinde
heute eine schöne kurze schnelle FAT-Runde mit Holyben und Bick gefahren.Über Solchbachtal vorbei an den Bibern rüber nach Roetgen am Hasselbachgraben und weiter nach Rotterdell.Ferner vorbei an Vennwegen den Trail von Niki zum Frackersberg und über Kindergartentrail nach Vicht. Ben und Kurzer37 nach Zweifall und Bick über JJ nach Hamich. 32km bei 1,5Std. Fahrzeit.

Morgen Früh gegen 10 Uhr fahre Ich eine weitere Runde, falls jemand mit möchte bitte melden.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Cheng (25. April 2007)

Hier gibt es schon mal was für Samstag!


----------



## PacMan (25. April 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Hier gibt es schon mal was für Samstag!


Schon wieder so'n Stress!  Naja, was soll's!  
Das Eis geht dann übrigens auf mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (25. April 2007)

_Mit den obligatorischen 5 Minuten Verspätung kam ich heute am Treffpunkt an. Und war überrascht, dort ganze drei Mitfahrer zu finden! Stephan (alias FilledBratze) hat nämlich extra 'ne Vorlesung geschwänzt, nur um mit uns mitfahren zu können! Ich fühle mich geehrt._
Weiter...


----------



## FilledBratze (25. April 2007)

Keine weiteren Verluste (s. Tourbericht), weil ich mir endlich neue Reifen geholt habe . Rollen klasse und haben keine Schwindsucht wie die alten.
Jetzt brauch ich nur noch ein neues Rad, das die pannensicheren Laufräder in Position hält. 
@Pacman: Das nächste Mal müssen wir unbedingt die Freibiersenke ansteuern. Hab heute mein letztes Bier kalt gestellt 

Mal ne Frage an alle Mitleser: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Delirium - Rahmen gesammelt? Ich überlege, mir einen zu kaufen.


----------



## Cheng (25. April 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an alle Mitleser: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Delirium - Rahmen gesammelt? Ich überlege, mir einen zu kaufen.



unser XCRacer fährt diesen Rahmen bei seinen Rennen, scheint ganz zufrieden zu sein! Fotos findest Du auf unserer HP!


----------



## RS-Hunter (26. April 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> ... Delirium - Rahmen ... Ich überlege, mir einen zu kaufen.



D.h. dann wird der Namen zum Programm !!!


----------



## Cheng (26. April 2007)

Hey Leute, was ist mit Samstag? Da geht doch noch was!


----------



## cyberp (26. April 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Hey Leute, was ist mit Samstag? Da geht doch noch was!


Ich wäre gerne dabei, aber das ist für mich noch eine Nummer zu anstrengend. Werde wohl eher nochmal das Rennrad spazieren fahren.


----------



## IGGY (27. April 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Hey Leute, was ist mit Samstag? Da geht doch noch was!



Kommt doch mit nach Sundern!


----------



## burns68 (27. April 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Hey Leute, was ist mit Samstag? Da geht doch noch was!




Lieder zu früh, es sein denn ich schaffe die Tour in 1 Std. 

Bin am Samstag wieder arbeiten!!!  Viel spaß!!!


----------



## mcmarki (27. April 2007)

Ich kann leider auch nicht - wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß!


----------



## kurzer37 (27. April 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Hey Leute, was ist mit Samstag? Da geht doch noch was!


 

Genau ein Termin für Frühaufsteher http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4460. Also falls jemand auch Nachtschicht hat und nur gemütlich fahren möchte.


Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (27. April 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Ich kann leider auch nicht - wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß!



Kann leider morgen früh nicht ( Kinderdienst) Werde dann morgen mit dem Kurzen fahren!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## HolyBen (27. April 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Hey Leute, was ist mit Samstag? Da geht doch noch was!



Ich habe leider um 15.45 Uhr einen Termin und muss spätestens 14.30 Uhr zu Hause sein. 
Und das funktioniert bei der Strecke nicht.  

Anderes Thema: ich brauche einige Ersatzteile (Mäntel, Schläuche) für Räder mit der Radgröße 12 - 16 Zoll.

Wenn also jemand was übrig hat oder Connections zu einem local Dealer, der vielleicht die Sachen zum EK rausrückt ......  

Meldet euch.

Und wer Lust hat, darf mit mir an diesen Wundern der frühzeitlichen Fahrradtechnik rumschrauben !  

Die Kinder des Kindergartens, den mein Sohn besucht, würden sich über funktionierende Zweiräder sehr freuen.  

Grüüüüße
Bernd


----------



## MausD (27. April 2007)

Aufgrund des warmen Wetters fällt die "große" Runde heute Abend doch etwas kleiner aus. Wer Lust hat, kann ab 21Uhr bei mir im Garten noch einen Absacker mitnehmen.
Oli kommt schon mal. 

Marcel.


----------



## HolyBen (27. April 2007)

Bin um 9 Uhr da !


----------



## burns68 (27. April 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> Oli kommt schon mal.



Olli ist gerade erst mit dem Rad eines Arbeitskollegen zu Ende geworden.

Das Schwinn wohnt demnächst in Baesweiler!!!!


----------



## burns68 (28. April 2007)

*Lieber Pascal, Lieber Armin!
Alles gute zum Geburtstag!!!*


----------



## HolyBen (28. April 2007)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag für euch beide.


Bernd


----------



## niki-2 (28. April 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> *Lieber Pascal, Lieber Armin!
> Alles gute zum Geburtstag!!!*



Auch von mir alles gute euch beiden  und laßt euch reichlich beschenken!!


----------



## kurzer37 (28. April 2007)

Auch von mir alles gute euch beiden  und laßt euch reichlich beschenken!!  

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (28. April 2007)

Moin,

Ich schließe mich den Gratulanten an !   

Gerd


----------



## FilledBratze (28. April 2007)

Moin Moin.

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag euch beiden


----------



## rpo35 (28. April 2007)

Moin,

auch von mir alles Jute zum Geburtstag ihr 2 !!
Habt ein schönes Wochenende und feiert ein wenig. Aber das Biken nicht vergessen 

Ralph


----------



## RS-Hunter (28. April 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch lieber Armin!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch lieber Pascal!

@Pacman: Kannst du uns gleich auf der Tour schon zu einem leckeren Eis einladen. Wir werden eine klasse Eisdiele anfahren.

Georg


----------



## Cheng (28. April 2007)

@RS-Hunter: siehe vor ein paar Tagen! 



PacMan schrieb:


> Schon wieder so'n Stress!  Naja, was soll's!
> Das Eis geht dann übrigens auf mich!




Alles Gute auch von mir an die beiden Glückskinder heute. Pascal bekommt gleich einen persönlichen Händedruck!


----------



## PacMan (28. April 2007)

Danke für die Glückwünsche!!!  
So, jetzt muss ich mich sputen, um noch halbwegs pünktlich zur Tour zu kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tail-light (28. April 2007)

Auch von mir die besten Wünsche. Drück!!!  

**​ 
*TL*​


----------



## commencal blanc (29. April 2007)

nachträglich natürlich auch von mir an alle Geburtstagskinder! 

Bei dem Wetterchen heute hab ich das Radeln in die Abendstunden verschoben, damit man die Sonne mal so richtig ausnutzen kann und , was ist - richtig schöner Sonnenbrand


----------



## talybont (29. April 2007)

Danke für die Geburtstagsgrüsse! Das Datum hat einen Vorteil: ich vergesse Pasclas Geburtstag nicht!!!


----------



## HolyBen (29. April 2007)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich vermisse noch den Bericht von  gestern !

Heute Nachmittag möchte ich eine Runde (Straße oder leichtes Gelände) im Ausdauerbereich fahren.

Wenn jemand Lust hat mich zu begleiten, dann einfach Kontakt über die bekannten Möglichkeiten aufnehmen.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Cheng (29. April 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> ich vermisse noch den Bericht von  gestern !
> Gruß
> Bernd



Kommt Zeit, kommt Bericht!

hier nur schon mal die Eckdaten: 98,6km, 1250HM, 18,4er Schnitt!


----------



## kurzer37 (29. April 2007)

Es trafen sich Gestern Dieter ( niki-2)und Ralf (bick)beim Kurzen in Zweifall um eine Tour durch die heimischen Wälder unter die Stollen zu nehmen.
Unser Dieter wurde dann Kurzerhand als Guido auserkohren.Er führte die Truppe über den Nordwanderweg bis Roetgen. Weiter ging es über den Schleebachgraben in Richtung Talsperre.Auf dem Weg dorthin gab es einige Unwegbarkeiten zu überwinden.Zuerst wurde vom Kurzen der Weg ordentlich vermessen .Dann wurden die Räder geschultert und es wurde noch das Unterholz nach Brauchbarem durchforstet. Weiter ging es über Hasselbachgraben in Richtung Solchbachtal. Am Aufstieg zum Jägerhaus trafen die Drei auf eine kleine Truppe aus Roetgen , denen just im Moment des Vorbeifahrens die Kette riß. 
Diese wurde von den Engeln ( Dieter und Ralf) aber nicht in Gelb an Ort und Stelle geflickt. Mit dem versprechen bei einem Wiedersehen ein kühles Blondes als Lohn zu erhalten trennten sich unsere Wege wieder.Es ging weiter über Kartoffelbaum in Richtung Gottfriedskreuz wo der Kurze sich von den beiden verabschiedete. 
Fazit es war eine Super Tour die niki-2 aus dem Ärmel geschüttelt hat.Der Kurze und Bick fuhren wie Flieger über die Gräben und es hat viel Spass gemacht.

Gruß
Kurzer37

Fahre am 1. Mai gegen 10.30Uhr eine Runde.Also einfach melden.


----------



## mcmarki (29. April 2007)

Nachträglich die besten Geburtstagsglückwünsche an Armin und Pascal

Für die Buchmacher:
Daten meiniger heutigen Runde
81 km - AV: 22,9 - HM 1240  
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Tobsn (29. April 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Gebutstag


----------



## HolyBen (29. April 2007)

Ich komme gerade von meiner Easy-Peasy Tour, bei der ich unterwegs Marcel beim heimlichen trainieren erwischt habe. 
Wir haben den Rest der Tour dann gemeinsam bestritten und zum Ende hin auch noch Pascal auf dem Rad erwischt.

Für die Statistiker:

66,38 km
3:13:23 Fahrzeit
20.59 km/h Durchschnitt
51.19 km/h max
> 1000 hm

138 bpm Durchschnittspuls


----------



## PacMan (29. April 2007)

Ja, ich war mit meinem heimlichen Trainingspartner Alessio Fuentes unterwegs...
Warum hetzt ihr eigentlich alle so, wenn ihr alleine unterwegs seid?

Nachdem ich gestern ja schon mit der invaliden Blindschleiche gekuschelt habe, bin ich heute auf Tuchfühlung mit 'ner Ringelnatter gegangen. Aber sie war ein wenig schüchtern. Hatte natürlich meine Kamera nicht dabei, aber ich werde die nächsten Tage noch mal bei ihr vorbeischauen. War aber noch ein kleines Exemplar (ca. 40 - 50cm).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (29. April 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Ich komme gerade von meiner Easy-Peasy Tour, bei der ich unterwegs Marcel beim heimlichen trainieren erwischt habe.
> Wir haben den Rest der Tour dann gemeinsam bestritten und zum Ende hin auch noch Pascal auf dem Rad erwischt.
> 
> Für die Statistiker:
> ...



Tja Marcel,

vielleicht solltest Du bei diesen Daten den Kreis der Favoriten doch erweitern!


----------



## HolyBen (29. April 2007)

Für mich sind die M&M´s (Marcel und Markus) die klaren Favoriten auf der mittleren Strecke, nachdem ich mir heute die Daten der Mitbewerber angesehen habe.

Georg ist schwer einzuschätzen und bei Pascal kommt es auf die Tagesform an.

Dahinter sehe ich Thorsten.

Murat, Oli und ich schauen uns das ganze Gemetzel wohl aus sicherer Entfernung an.


----------



## Cheng (29. April 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Für mich sind die M&M´s (Marcel und Markus) die klaren Favoriten auf der mittleren Strecke, nachdem ich mir heute die Daten der Mitbewerber angesehen habe.
> 
> Georg ist schwer einzuschätzen und bei Pascal kommt es auf die Tagesform an.
> 
> ...



naja, mal sehen wer wann im Ziel ist, irgendwie wollen alle eine schöne Tour fahren, man sieht viele aber auf den Wegen trainieren und man hört nichts davon! 
Wir werden sehen wer noch ein Bier im Ziel erhält. Auf jeden Fall freu ich mich!


----------



## cyberp (30. April 2007)

wie soll ich dieses Rückstand jemals wieder aufholen? Soviel kann ich ja gar nicht trainieren


----------



## Bick (30. April 2007)

Moin zusammen,

an dieser Stelle viele Grüße an den Kurzen und Dieter (niki-2). War
eine Sahne-Tour am Samstag. Hat richtig Laune gemacht. Anfangs
war ich skeptisch wegen der Schwierigkeit der Strecke im Ver-
hältnis zu meinem Können (was man so Können nennt ), aber nachdem
ich Dieters Rat beherzigte, "den Schwung einfach mitzunehmen", gings dann immer besser.

Freue mich aufs nächste mal.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Cheng (30. April 2007)

cyberp schrieb:


> wie soll ich dieses Rückstand jemals wieder aufholen? Soviel kann ich ja gar nicht trainieren



Die Länge der Touren war am Samstag zwischen Georg und mir bereits ein Thema, ab der Saarschleife wird es ganz sicher wieder etwas lockerer!

Also Kopf hoch und immer schön Kette rechts!


----------



## MausD (30. April 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> ...Marcel beim heimlichen trainieren erwischt...


Ich weiß gar nicht was du meinst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Wo war der Rest denn eigentlich gestern unterwegs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 häääääää


----------



## kurzer37 (30. April 2007)

Hallo Leute
könnten wir jetzt langsam dazu kommen ob Mich jemand am Samstag mitnehmen kann oder würde.Habe ab Mittwoch Spätschicht und müßte irgendwie planen wie es weiter geht. 

Habe einen Termin für Morgen eingetragen.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## PacMan (30. April 2007)

Hab Geduld, Michael.  Ich hab auch noch kein Taxi. Es wird schon niemand zurückbleiben.


Hoffe ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (30. April 2007)

Hier noch ein spontan Termin für morgen!

Hier könnte man sich auch für Sitzplätze bewerben ...


----------



## rpo35 (30. April 2007)

Nabend,

Pascal und ich machen morgen Krafttraining in den Wäldern um's Dreiländereck. Falls wer mit will - wir treffen uns um 11:00 Uhr in Aachen am Hangeweiher (Kreisverkehr). Klick...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## niki-2 (1. Mai 2007)

Würde gerne mitfahren muß aber leider arbeiten! 

Trotzdem allen anderen viel Spass!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## RS-Hunter (1. Mai 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> ... ob Mich jemand am Samstag mitnehmen kann oder würde. ... müßte irgendwie planen wie es weiter geht. ...



Na gut, da Du so quängelst nehm ich Dich mit. Müssten dann nur noch klären ob Du nach Eschweiler kommst oder ich Dich abholen soll?

Mein Auto wäre somit voll. guckst Du ...

Georg


----------



## mcmarki (1. Mai 2007)

Kollegas,

besteht Interesse heute gegen 17.00 h eine anspruchslose Runde zu drehen?

ca. 2 Stdchen.


----------



## burns68 (1. Mai 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Kollegas,
> 
> besteht Interesse heute gegen 17.00 h eine anspruchslose Runde zu drehen?
> 
> ca. 2 Stdchen.



Klar!

Treffpunkt, Flughafen Merzbrück! 17:00 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (1. Mai 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> ... eine anspruchslose Runde zu drehen? ...



Leider zu spät. Habe heute vormittag mit MausD eine nicht zu anspruchslose Runde gedreht.  

Kleiner Bericht kommt später. Geniesst das herrliche Wetter  

Georg


----------



## HolyBen (1. Mai 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Klar!
> 
> Treffpunkt, Flughafen Merzbrück! 17:00 Uhr



Schaffe ich nicht, da ich gerade erst nach Hause gekommen bin.  

Dann werde ich halt bei einem lecker Weizen regenerieren.


----------



## talybont (1. Mai 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Dann werde ich halt bei einem lecker Weizen regenerieren.



Das hätte ich auch nötig, nur leider hab ich kein Weizen da  

# gestern 68 km mit 1800 hm mit dem MTB in der Südpfalz (Bad Bergzabern) (5,25 h)
# heute feine RTF (Leiningerland): 153,5 km, 1500 hm, 5,5 h; tolle Strecke mit fiesem und böhigem Ostwind. Gut, dass ich zumindest in einigen Gegenwindpassagen eine Gruppe hatte. Leider habe ich zwei auseinandergefahren und musste über die Hälfte alleine rumstrampeln. Naja, schön wars trotzdem.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## FilledBratze (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo. Kann mich auch jemand zur Saarschleife mitnehmen? Wenn nirgends mehr Platz ist oder mich niemand mitnehmen möchte , muss ich zelten, da ich mir entweder die Pension oder die Fahrt leisten kann.

Wie wars im Aachener Wald?


----------



## kurzer37 (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo
bin Heute die Tour mit Bick und Markus aus Hamich gefahren. Es ging über Gottfriedskreuz runde um Kartoffelbaum,Pilgerdenkmal hinauf bis kurz vor Raffelsbrand.Gaspipline hoch bis kurz vor Jägerhaus rüber zum Paternoster und den hoch zum Jägerhaus.Rüber zur Abfahrt Richtung Solchbachtal und von dort in den Hasselbachgraben.Hasselbachgraben durch bis Talsperre Roetgen und weiter über Rotterdell zum Nordwanderweg. Von dort über Trails nach Vennwegen Kindergartentrail und hinter der Vichter Kirche wieder hoch.Wieder über Trails nach Vicht runter und über Klapperweg den Berg hoch und wieder runter dann doch hoch nach Hause.
Fazit 56km 3Std. 15Minuten und Berge gefahren wo es ging. Tempo reduziert da Bick doch Heute einen schlechten tag erwischt hat .
So nun ist Pause bis Sonntag.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## PacMan (1. Mai 2007)

Bin heute mit rpo35 'ne klasse Runde durch den Aachener Wald gefahren. Waren mal wieder Trails vom feinsten, sauber aneinandergereiht!
Irgendwelche Fakten kann ich euch nicht nennen, da ich vergessen hab, meinen Tacho vorher auf null zu stellen. Vielleicht liefert Ralph die noch nach?  
Aber grob geschätzt würde ich sagen: 2:45 Fahrtzeit, 45km und 2000hm  Kurz und knackig eben!


----------



## talybont (1. Mai 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Aber grob geschätzt würde ich sagen: 2:45 Fahrtzeit, 45km und 2000hm  Kurz und knackig eben!


Entweder macht das das Alter oder ihr ward in der Pfalz unterwegs  
Obwohl, das tempo mit den hm wird eng


----------



## Tobsn (1. Mai 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> Blah, Blah, Blah,...



Der Herr Talybont hatte Samstag nicht nur Geburtstag, er ist über Nacht richtig ALT geworden.  
Heute hätte er die Möglichkeit auf eine gesellige Odenwaldrunde mit Rayc, den Melibobokusbikern und mir. Aber was macht der Kollege, geht alleine Rennradeln.    
Dabei hätte er sich von Rayc mal ein paar Tips für einen erfolgreichen WP geben lassen können.  
Das wird nix mehr mit dem Jung. 

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## rpo35 (1. Mai 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> ...Aber grob geschätzt würde ich sagen: 2:45 Fahrtzeit, 45km und *2000hm*  Kurz und knackig eben!


Kann verstehen, dass du dich jetzt so fühlst. Aber es war grad mal die Hälfte  Dieser Wald ist eben gemein


----------



## PacMan (1. Mai 2007)

Naja, ganz so schlimm war's diesmal ja auch nicht. Letztes Mal war heftiger (für mich zumindest).
Aber dafür hab ich km und Fahrtzeit doch super geschätzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (1. Mai 2007)

Hey Ralph, macht doch sowas mal auf einen ganz normalen Samstag, ich bin dann sicher dabei!
Wir wäre es denn mit dem 12. Mai. Termin gegen 11Uhr!


----------



## cyberp (2. Mai 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Hey Ralph, macht doch sowas mal auf einen ganz normalen Samstag, ich bin dann sicher dabei!
> Wir wäre es denn mit dem 12. Mai. Termin gegen 11Uhr!


und Abends könnte ihr dann auf ein frisch gezapftes Bier vorbei schauen


----------



## Xxmurax (2. Mai 2007)

guten morgen allerseits, habe jetzt einiges nachzuholen... also erst einmal:
armin und pascal: alles gute nachträglich!!!

saarschleifen-planung: laut aufstellung bin ich ja mitfahrer bei rene. da ich aber die tour in den süden evtl mit einem überfälligem verwandtenbesuch nähe frankfurt verbinde, fahre ich evtl mit eigenem fahrzeug runter, von da aus richtung FRA und irgendwann wieder heime  - ergo wäre für stefan evtl. eine zusätzliche mitfahrgelegenheit vorhanden. werde ich im laufe des tages aber auf jeden fall genau klären und hier committen (anglizismen sind ja in). vielen dank für ihr verständnis ;-)


----------



## rpo35 (2. Mai 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Naja, ganz so schlimm war's diesmal ja auch nicht. Letztes Mal war heftiger (für mich zumindest).
> Aber dafür hab ich km und Fahrtzeit doch super geschätzt!


Für die Strecke ist das schon recht schnell gewesen - frag' mal Boris 



Cheng schrieb:


> Hey Ralph, macht doch sowas mal auf einen ganz normalen Samstag, ich bin dann sicher dabei!
> Wir wäre es denn mit dem 12. Mai. Termin gegen 11Uhr!


Solche Touren haben schon zig mal Samstags stattgefunden. Ob's am 12.5. geht, kann ich noch nicht sagen.



cyberp schrieb:


> und Abends könnte ihr dann auf ein frisch gezapftes Bier vorbei schauen


Bei wem ?


----------



## HolyBen (2. Mai 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Bei wem ?



Psssst.... Benutze mal Deine Zugangsrechte zum internen Bereich der Omba Seite !  

Events 2007 ......

Ich bin fast wieder fit und die Jungs meinen, dass ich große Teile des Aachener Waldes fahrend bewältigen kann. (Außerdem wäre ich einer der besten Bikeschieber im Umkreis  )

Also hoffe ich, dass wir alten Säcke lol: ) bald wieder gemeinsam fahren.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## rpo35 (2. Mai 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Psssst.... Benutze mal Deine Zugangsrechte zum internen Bereich der Omba Seite !


Hab' ich schon  Was das Fahren in Aachen angeht, wie wär's denn mit dem 16. ? Die Tour wird auch nicht so schwer!

Ralph


----------



## PacMan (2. Mai 2007)

Am 16. Mai? Das ist aber kein Feiertag...


----------



## HolyBen (2. Mai 2007)

Leider kann ich am 16. nicht, da meine Familie und ich vom 16. - 20.Mai Xanten unsicher machen.  

Aber ich werde in Zukunft auf die Touren im Aachener Wald achten und das klappt bestimmt bald mal. Aachen ist ja um die Ecke, also auch in der Woche kein Problem.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## PacMan (2. Mai 2007)

Ach ja: für eure Favoriten-Überlegungen zur Saarschleife solltet ihr wissen, dass ich mich seit gestern mit Schnupfen rumplagen muss.   (Keine Ahnung ob Allergie oder "normaler" Schnupfen, tippe aber auf letzteres.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (2. Mai 2007)

Wenn da nicht einer die Viren extra verteilt hat ......


----------



## mcmarki (2. Mai 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ach ja: für eure Favoriten-Überlegungen zur Saarschleife solltet ihr wissen, dass ich mich seit gestern mit Schnupfen rumplagen muss.   (Keine Ahnung ob Allergie oder "normaler" Schnupfen, tippe aber auf letzteres.)



Dann werde bitte wieder schnell gesund, denn ich habe Dich auf dem Zettel ganz oben


----------



## MausD (2. Mai 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> ...dass ich mich seit gestern mit Schnupfen rumplagen muss....


Netter Versuch die Quoten zu beeinflussen, nützt aber nix


----------



## MausD (3. Mai 2007)

Letzte Ausfahrt Saarschleife....


----------



## mcmarki (3. Mai 2007)

das passt jetzt nicht in meinen Vorbereitungsplan    - zur Besprechung komme ich aber gerne


----------



## IGGY (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich wünsche allen Omerbachern die beim Saarschleifenmarathon an den Start gehen viel Erfolg!
P.S.: Kommt einer von Euch auch nach Willingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (3. Mai 2007)

Da Ich Spätschicht habe kann Ich an der lockeren Runde mit Besprechung leider nicht teilnehmen.Wir sehen uns dann am Samstag.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## rpo35 (3. Mai 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Am 16. Mai? Das ist aber kein Feiertag...


No, but the day after


----------



## HolyBen (3. Mai 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> Letzte Ausfahrt Saarschleife....



Hmmmm, man sollte auf das Datum schauen.  

Ich war eben schon am Treffpunkt. 

Grüße von deiner Frau Marcel.


----------



## niki-2 (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo Bikegemeinde,


allen Saarschleifen Teilnehmern schönes Wochenende und viel Erfolg!!

Und kommt alle heil wieder zurück 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## FilledBratze (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo allerseits.

Ich habe ien Problem. Und zwar bin ich heute aufm Rennrad von einem Auto angefahren worden udn hab Schmerzen in der Wade. Werde also nicht mit zur Saarschleife mitkommen können. Hat jemand an einem Startplatz Interesse oder können wir das im Omba-Forum mal ausdiskutieren?


----------



## rpo35 (3. Mai 2007)

So'n Mist! ...Ich wünsch' dir jedenfalls mal gute Besserung !!

Ralph...der den Startplatz gerne nehmen würde, sich aber nicht fit genug fühlt.


----------



## HolyBen (3. Mai 2007)

1. Stephan: Du bist wirklich der Master of Desaster !  
    Ich hoffe, dass es nur eine Kleinigkeit ist. 
    Gute Besserung wünsche ich Dir !

2. Ralph: die 96 km schaffst Du doch mit einem Bein !


----------



## niki-2 (3. Mai 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits.
> 
> Ich habe ien Problem. Und zwar bin ich heute aufm Rennrad von einem Auto angefahren worden udn hab Schmerzen in der Wade. Werde also nicht mit zur Saarschleife mitkommen können. Hat jemand an einem Startplatz Interesse oder können wir das im Omba-Forum mal ausdiskutieren?



Gute Besserung Stephan von mir und Bettina! Unglücksrabe,kann man dich eigentlich keine Sekunde aus den Augen lassen?


----------



## mcmarki (3. Mai 2007)

Gute Besserung Stephan, komm schnell wieder auf die Beine.


----------



## tail-light (3. Mai 2007)

Viel Erfolg und ein tolles Wochenende wünsche ich euch!!! Kommt gesund wieder... drück ganz fest... 

TL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (3. Mai 2007)

Auch von mir 
gute Besserung Stephan, komm schnell wieder auf die Beine.Wir erzählen dir dann was du verpasst hast.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## RS-Hunter (3. Mai 2007)

Hi Stephan,

Du machst uns wirklich Kummer ...  Alles Gute, dass Du wieder schnell auf die Beine kommst.


----------



## Xxmurax (4. Mai 2007)

hey stefan, verdammt! auf jeden fall gute und vor allem schnelle besserung auch von mir.


----------



## burns68 (4. Mai 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> ...bin ich heute aufm Rennrad von einem Auto angefahren worden ...



So finanzierst Du Deine neues Rad also!!!!


----------



## Jule (4. Mai 2007)

Hey ihr Ombas,
ich wünsch euch auch allen ganz viel Erfolg morgen
und ganz besonders schwing ich die Puschel für...


Pacman




Jule.


----------



## mcmarki (4. Mai 2007)

wie jetzt -  pacman??  buuuuhhhh!


----------



## Xxmurax (4. Mai 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> Hey ihr Ombas,
> ich wünsch euch auch allen ganz viel Erfolg morgen
> und ganz besonders schwing ich die Puschel für...
> 
> ...



VERDAMMT! wie kriegt man diese puschel-smileys hin???


----------



## superalu (4. Mai 2007)

Wünsche allen Ombas einen Super-Schleifenwettkampf .
Dir Stephan wünsche ich eine schnelle Wiederherstellung.
Bin leider in Sundern zu schnell angegangen .
Macht nicht den gleichen Fehler !
Grüße an alle Walter


----------



## HolyBen (4. Mai 2007)

Xxmurax schrieb:


> VERDAMMT! wie kriegt man diese puschel-smileys hin???



Ähhh, so:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (4. Mai 2007)

Wie heißt es so schön. Unkraut vergeht nicht. Habe mich jetzt für die Halbdistanz entschieden. Da muss ich zwar die Zähne zusammenbeißen, da es beim Laufen schon weh tut und Erschütterungenen bei einer Muskelquetschung nicht gerade das Ideale sind- so what; ein Mann, ein Wort. 



HolyBen schrieb:


> 2. Ralph: die 96 km schaffst Du doch mit einem Bein !


 
Wird bei mir auf ähnliche Weise ablaufen und extrapoliert auf beide Beine hab ich dann doch die volle Distanz in den Beinen


----------



## FilledBratze (4. Mai 2007)

Xxmurax schrieb:


> VERDAMMT! wie kriegt man diese puschel-smileys hin???


Copy und Paste wäre ein probates Mittel


----------



## PacMan (4. Mai 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> ...und ganz besonders schwing ich die Puschel für...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oha, da werd ich ganz rot! Danke schön! Mal schauen, wie meine Tagesform am Sonntag ist...
(Tagesform = Ausschlafen + viel Essen + Sonnenschein)


----------



## MausD (4. Mai 2007)

Auch von mir gute Besserung.
Komm doch um 19:30 zu mir auf einen Kühlen inneren Wadenwickel.
Das gilt auch für alle anderen mit oder ohne Verletzung...

Marcel.


----------



## RS-Hunter (4. Mai 2007)

Hi Marcel,

habe mich wieder ausgetragen; würde evtl. später kurz vorbeikommen.

Muss erst noch einen Dachträger besorgen, sonst passt das alles nicht bei mir rein.

Georg


----------



## HolyBen (4. Mai 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Oha, da werd ich ganz rot! Danke schön! Mal schauen, wie meine Tagesform am Sonntag ist...
> (Tagesform = *Ausschlafen* + viel Essen + Sonnenschein)



Schläfst Du in meinem Zimmer ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (4. Mai 2007)

Hey, keine Schweinereien vor dem Marathon!

@MausD:   Innerer Wadenwickel hört sich gut an. Wo wohnst Du denn in Dürwiß?


----------



## MausD (4. Mai 2007)

Wir sind jetzt in meiner Residenz. Éschweiler - Dürwiß, Hans-Böckler-Str.104


----------



## L1pp1 (4. Mai 2007)

Xxmurax schrieb:


> VERDAMMT! wie kriegt man diese puschel-smileys hin???


UBB codec einfügen


----------



## kurzer37 (4. Mai 2007)

L1pp1 schrieb:


> UBB codec einfügen


 

Hallo Markus aus Hamisch willkommen im Forum. 

Gruß
Kurzer37
Michael


----------



## GeDe (5. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich fahre am Sonntag an der Saarschleife, aber nur als Touri in Begleitung meiner Süßen und am Wasser entlang  Trotzdem werde ich an der Bitburger Steige nach euch Ausschau halten und euch anfeuern, wenn 
ich denn weiß wer da kommt. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht eure Startnr. mitteilen damit dies gelingt. Vielleicht kommt ja evtl. noch ein schönes Foto dabei raus.
Danke für eure Mühe und viel Erfolg allen Teilnehmern.  Evtl. sieht man sich im
Zielbereich. Riskiert nicht zuviel.

Grüße 
von GeDe


----------



## RS-Hunter (5. Mai 2007)

Hallo GeDe

leider kennen wir unsere Startnummern noch nicht, aber die Ombas erkannt man an ihrem "Fell" ... unser Trikot kannst Du Dir auf unserer Homepage ansehen.  

Wir freuen uns über jeden, der uns und natürich auch alle anderen Teilnehmer anfeuert.  

Allen, die uns aus der Ferne die Daumen drücken, herzlichen Dank.   Wir werden Euch bestimmt nicht enttäuschen  . Und ein toller Bericht wird dann später von dem Event berichten.  

@Iggy: wg. Willingen, die Ombas machen ihr diesjähriges Bootcamp in Willingen. Aber erst eine Woche nach dem Bike-Festival. Zzt. fährt glaube ich sonst niemand von uns dorthin. Lust hätte ich schon. Wird aber alles zuviel 

Ich freu mich riesig !!!

Georg


----------



## HolyBen (6. Mai 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Georg zum Pannenkönig 2007 und an Rene zum 2.Platz!!!!!! 
Klasse Leistung!!!!Alle sind angekommen!Bravo Jungs! Sandra


----------



## PacMan (6. Mai 2007)

Hiermit möchte ich Jule als beste Puschel-Schwingerin des ganzen Forums küren!!!   




@Ralph: 2:57


----------



## rpo35 (6. Mai 2007)

Hut ab Männer !! Da hat der René aber mächtig zugeschlagen 
Und wenn ich sehe, wieviele von euch beim Halbmarathon um die 3:00 Std. gefahren sind, wird mir ganz mulmig 

War bestimmt ein feines WE für euch...denke ich...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (6. Mai 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> ...@Ralph: 2:57


Du junger Schnösel darfst ruhig schneller fahren als ich 
Edit: Was hat's eigentlich mit dem Podest auf sich ? Gab's 'ne Teamwertung ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (6. Mai 2007)

Ja, es gab einige Gewinner unter den Ombas an diesem Wochenende! Allen voran René und Georg!  Es war ein feines Wochenende! Einzelheiten und Foto-Beweise folgen später...

@Ralph: Das war unsere Omba-interne Siegerehrung. Haben uns mal kurz das Podest dafür ausgeliehen... Danke für's "Geheim"-Training im Aachener Wald!  Hat offenbar geholfen!


----------



## HolyBen (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo Männers, 

mittlerweile habe ich die verbrauchten Kalorien wieder zugeführt.  

Klasse Wochenende  , auch wenn Hin- und Rückfahrt staumäßig nicht ganz reibungslos verliefen.

Nächstes mal fahre ich dann auch schneller als Tourentempo.  

Grüüüüße
Bernd


----------



## Cheng (6. Mai 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Nächstes mal fahre ich dann auch schneller als Tourentempo.
> 
> Grüüüüße
> Bernd



Hin oder Zurück?


----------



## talybont (6. Mai 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits.
> 
> Ich habe ien Problem. Und zwar bin ich heute aufm Rennrad von einem Auto angefahren worden udn hab Schmerzen in der Wade.



Hab auch mal probiert, mit dem Rad ein Auto umzuwerfen. War nicht erfolgreich. Brauchst Du Tips zur weiteren Vorgehensweise (PM)?

Gute Besserung!

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Xxmurax (6. Mai 2007)

so jungs, nun aber von mir ein dickes fettes DANKE SCHÖN! war echt eine klasse sache mit euch meinen ersten marathon zu überstehen          

und natürlich auch danke an mcmarki für die nicht immer einfache motivation


----------



## talybont (6. Mai 2007)

@Pascal: ich ziehe meinen Hut vor Dir  
@René: je oller, je doller! Der schnellste Bikeopa westlich des Rheins ;-) Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## Cheng (6. Mai 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> @René: je oller, je doller! Der schnellste Bikeopa westlich des Rheins ;-) Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!



Das Beste war noch das der 1. plazierte "Sie" zu ihm sagte!


----------



## XCRacer (6. Mai 2007)

Der Bursche hatte eben Respekt vor dem alten Herren 

Danke für die Glückwünsche! Besser gings leider nicht 

Wo bleiben die Bilder???


----------



## Cheng (6. Mai 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Danke für die Glückwünsche! Besser gings leider nicht
> 
> Wo bleiben die Bilder???



Ich habe keine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo Jungs
auch von mir noch an alle ein Dankeschön fur den Zuspruch vor dem Rennen.
War ein Erlebnis und wird im nächsten Jahr wiederholt.Fahre dann auch etwas schneller und werde noch mehr Trails üben.
Gruß
Kurzer37

Saarschleifen zu Endefahrer


----------



## MausD (6. Mai 2007)

War ein tolles Wochenende, mit viel Spass und ausreichenden Anstrengungen.
Ich hoffe alle anderen sind auch wohlbehalten zu Hause angekommen.



XCRacer schrieb:


> ....Wo bleiben die Bilder???...


Meine werde ich morgen einstellen, jetzt leg ich erst mal die Beine hoch...


----------



## HolyBen (6. Mai 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Hin oder Zurück?


----------



## rpo35 (6. Mai 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Das Beste war noch das der 1. plazierte "Sie" zu ihm sagte!


...ich lach mich schlapp hier


----------



## Jule (6. Mai 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Hiermit möchte ich Jule als beste Puschel-Schwingerin des ganzen Forums küren!!!



Jipppppieh, es hat scheinbar geholfen. Suuuuuuuper! 




Boah, bin ja ganz baff, wenn ich eure Ergebnisse sehe. 
Wow! Glückwunsch in die Runde!

Jule.


----------



## niki-2 (6. Mai 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch allen Saarschleifen Teilnehmern!! 

Tolle Ergebnisse!!!

Rene wächst wohl über sich hinaus! 

Brauche ja bald nicht mehr mitfahren bei solch einer Leistung.

Schönen Abend 

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (7. Mai 2007)

Jo, war ne super Runde. Bin nächstes Jahr mit Sicherheit wieder dabei, allerdings mit Hardtail, um vorne mitfahren zu können; allein schon wegen dewr holländischen Kinder auf ihren Edel-Pukys. Naja, hat der Veranstalter für nächstes Jahr im Video gleich ne gute Zeitlupeneinstellung 

Sagt blos, ihr habt euch da nach Trier Richtung Bitburg schön in den Tross eingereiht? Bin ein Stück zurück und dann links über Aach, Kordel, Welschbillig gefahren. War sehr kurvig und eng und habe ein paar schissige gt3-Fahrer merklich abgehängt. Bergab um Längen und hochzu nur in den Kurvenkombinationen.  Gut, dass Pascal bei Muirat mitfuhr, sonst hätte ich ihn wohl vom Amaturenbrett operativ entfernen  oder den Beifahrersitz chemisch reinigen müssen   

Das hat soviel Spaß gemacht, dass ich dann wieder über die Eifel Landstraße zurück gefahren bin. Zwanzig vor neun war ich dann wieder zu Hause.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (7. Mai 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Der Bursche hatte eben Respekt vor dem alten Herren
> 
> Danke für die Glückwünsche! Besser gings leider nicht
> 
> Wo bleiben die Bilder???


Habe es gerade im Teamforum gelesen, GLÜCKWUNSCH auch von mir !!!!!

Gruß aus dem Süden

Felix


----------



## tail-light (7. Mai 2007)

Klasse Jungs!!! Ich versinke in Ehrfurcht und bin stolz euch kennen zu dürfen!!!

TL


----------



## mcmarki (7. Mai 2007)

Es war ein tolles Wochenende - hat super Spaß gemacht.
Alle sind hervorragend gefahren und das Wichtigste gesund angekommen,

Ein großes Lob von mir an den "Dritten der Herzen" MausD - entgegen aller vorherigen Hetzereien und Sticheleien - sind wir doch gut zusammen gefahren  - Pascal hat den alten Säcken gezeigt wo der Hammer hängt und Georg "der Pannenkönig" hat seine Erfahrung spielen lassen. 
Auf ein Neues im nächsten Jahr!


----------



## cyberp (7. Mai 2007)

Glückwunsch zu den tollen Ergebnissen  . Nächstes Jahr versuche ich auch mal dabei zu sein.


----------



## burns68 (7. Mai 2007)

Hi OMBA's,

war ein super Wochenende! Hat richtig spaß gemacht. Super Strecke mit geilen Up- und Downhills, leider am Start zu viel Gas gegeben, sonst ....

@Dieter - Auch Du hättest locker mitfahren können!

Olli


----------



## burns68 (7. Mai 2007)

OMBA in Action!


----------



## kurzer37 (7. Mai 2007)

Wo hast du das gefunden? Die anderen Bilder der Profis sind jetzt auch online.


----------



## burns68 (7. Mai 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Wo hast du das gefunden? Die anderen Bilder der Profis sind jetzt auch online.



www.energis.de

Sebastian ist leider der Einzige, den ich gefunden habe!


----------



## ManuelAC (7. Mai 2007)

Vielen Dank den Ombas für die Motivation und die Samstagstrainings und überhaupt - ich bin wirklich zufrieden. Unter zwei Stunden für die Kurzstrecke und vor der ersten Frau... - vor einem halben Jahr wäre ich nach 5 km tot vom Rad gefallen bei dem Tempo.

Und jetzt habe ich auch endlich das begehrte Trikot 

Leider hatte ich gestern Nacht noch einige Nachwehen - ob von den vielen Nüsschen auf der Rückfahrt oder von der Beanspruchung beim Rennen?! Ich habe jedenfalls die halbe Nacht gegöbelt und fühle mich auch jetzt eher 
:kotz:
Ist sowas normal?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (7. Mai 2007)

Ich hab noch zwei von René gefunden:










Die haben aber anscheinend quasi nur Marathon und Kurzstrecke fotografiert. Von Halbmarathon scheinen leider keine Bilder dabei zu sein.

Auf http://www.firstfotofactory.com gibt's einige Fotos von uns, aber leider kann man nur 'ne kleine Vorschau sehen. Ansonsten muss man die Bilder für ein Schweinegeld kaufen.
Trotzdem lohnt sich ein Blick - besonders bei Startnummer 33. Unser Kurzer war offenbar das beliebteste Omba-Fotomodell! 

Meine Bilder kommen auch bald...


----------



## mcmarki (7. Mai 2007)

Hey Ombas,

wie schaut es mit dem Schinderhannes-Marathon aus? Bis jetzt doch recht mau. 
Hopp hopp anmelden


----------



## niki-2 (7. Mai 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Hi OMBA's,
> 
> 
> @Dieter - Auch Du hättest locker mitfahren können!
> ...




Danke Olli für aufmunternden Worte. Wäre auf jedenfall dabei gewesen, mußte aber leider das ganze Wochenende arbeiten! 

Vielleicht nächstes Jahr!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## kurzer37 (7. Mai 2007)

War ja auch kurz vor dem Ziel. Ich hatte soviele Glückshormone vom sehen der Saarschleife das die Fotogeier einfach draufgehalten haben.

Werde mich sehr wahrscheinlich für den Erbeskopfmarathon in Thalfang am 08.07.2007 eintagen.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Bick (7. Mai 2007)

Ich denke, daß ich da auch mitfahr...


----------



## Xxmurax (7. Mai 2007)

so amigos, angespornt vom erfolgreichen saarschleifen-abschneiden, hab ich mich auch für den schinderhannes-marathon angemeldet!!


----------



## PacMan (7. Mai 2007)

Meine Photos sind online...


----------



## HolyBen (7. Mai 2007)

Und hier einfach die Startnummer eingeben und seine Fotos anschauen !


----------



## XCRacer (7. Mai 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Und hier einfach die Startnummer eingeben und seine Fotos anschauen !


Falls hier jemand bestellen möchte, bitte mail an mir mit Startnummer und Vorschaubild, zwecks Sammelbestellung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (7. Mai 2007)

Die Leistungen meiner Mitfahrer wurden natürlich durch eine sportgerechte Ernährung ermöglicht.
Hier zwei Beispiele für unsere Nahrung am Vorabend des Wettkampfs:


----------



## Xxmurax (7. Mai 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Falls hier jemand bestellen möchte, bitte mail an mir mit Startnummer und Vorschaubild, zwecks Sammelbestellung!



ich glaub das mit dem vorschaubild funzt nicht, ist dann ne leere gif... ich hab dir ne mail geschickt


----------



## HolyBen (7. Mai 2007)

@murat: An manchen Anstiegen und an einem Downhill passte zu meinen Gedanken auch ein Zitat stammend aus deiner Signaturquelle:

Hat denn der Himmel mich verlassen ? 	
Die Vorsicht ganz ihr Aug' gewandt ? 	
Soll das Verderben mich erfassen ? 	
Verfiel ich in des Zufalls Hand ?


----------



## Xxmurax (7. Mai 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> @murat: An manchen Anstiegen und an einem Downhill passte zu meinen Gedanken auch ein Zitat stammend aus deiner Signaturquelle:
> 
> Hat denn der Himmel mich verlassen ?
> Die Vorsicht ganz ihr Aug' gewandt ?
> ...



mein bruder im geiste...


----------



## HolyBen (7. Mai 2007)

Xxmurax schrieb:


> ich glaub das mit dem vorschaubild funzt nicht, ist dann ne leere gif... ich hab dir ne mail geschickt



schau mal in den Quelltext, dann kommst du auch an die fotos:


----------



## GeJott (7. Mai 2007)

Nabend zusammen,

Erstmal Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Euren tollen Zeiten  Schneint ja ein perfektes WE für Euch gewesen zu sein. 
Ich habe zumindest gestern, beim Hochleistungsfressen auf der Konfirmation, oft an Euch denken müssen.  

Ich war ziemlich geschockt, als ich vorhin diese Zeiten mit den letztjährigen verglichen habe.   Haben die etwa die Strecke geändert oder seit ihr so fit  ?

Nach unseren letzten gemeinsamen Ausfahrten hatte ich den Pacman auch ziemlich oben auf der Rechnung.



mcmarki schrieb:


> Hey Ombas,
> 
> wie schaut es mit dem Schinderhannes-Marathon aus? Bis jetzt doch recht mau.
> Hopp hopp anmelden



Habe mich dort angemeldet. Bin jedoch der einzige Mausbacher, und werde es vermutlich auch bleiben.  

Die anderen wissen vermutlich nicht , was gut ist  

Wie sieht´s mit Fahrgemeinschaften aus ?

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratze (7. Mai 2007)

Na !
Das ist ja super geil,was ich hier lese u. sehe  !
Da sag ich nur :Ich will auch ! 

Gibt es denn sowas hier in der nähe ?


----------



## GeJott (7. Mai 2007)

ratze schrieb:


> Na !
> ....Gibt es denn sowas hier in der nähe ?



Aber sicher datt  klick
In ca. 45 Autominuten erreichbar


Gerd


----------



## ratze (7. Mai 2007)

Hm !
Eigentlich super !
Nur an dem Tag hat mein Sohnemann Geburtstag !
Wann wär ich dann wieder zurück ??
15 Uhr ??
Und wer fährt mit ?


----------



## XCRacer (7. Mai 2007)

Unser Bericht zum Saarschleifen - Marathon *hier* !


----------



## XCRacer (7. Mai 2007)

Wer ist denn da schon wieder am editieren?!?


----------



## RS-Hunter (7. Mai 2007)

isch  Entschuldigung 

Toller Bericht  . Du warst sicherlich so in Deinem "Schreib- und Tippwahn" verfallen, dass sich der ein oder andere Schreib-/Tippfehler eingeschlichen hatte.


----------



## XCRacer (7. Mai 2007)

Danke fürs Korrigieren. Habe ich auch fest mit gerechnet 
Meine Lektorenabteilung war aber auch noch nicht ganz fertig!

Falls es noch was zu ergänzen gibt, steht dies natürlich jedem Admin offen. Wollte nicht zu sehr ausschweifen.


----------



## L1pp1 (7. Mai 2007)

wurde ja auch mal zeit 


kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo Markus aus Hamisch willkommen im Forum.
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37
> Michael


----------



## kurzer37 (7. Mai 2007)

L1pp1 schrieb:


> wurde ja auch mal zeit


 

Stimmt und die Saar ist etwas für dich mit deinem Hardtail ohne Federgabel.
Hättest deine Freude gehabt wie Ich auch . War einfach geil und der Ausblick genial nach der Tour bzw. kurz vor dem Ende.

Gruß
Michael

Der zwar nicht unter den ersten Hundert war , aber Ich wollte es auch dieses mal auf jedenfall zu Ende fahren.


----------



## L1pp1 (7. Mai 2007)

freut mich sehr das ihr bzw du deinen spaß in der Saar gehabt habt, habe ja auch nur gutes von euch gelesen 

ich habe mich als Lucky Luke an der WBTS versucht aber mein schatten war schneller da muss ich dran arbeiten ^^ 

hatte heute meine erste Schlammschlacht war einfach nur geil 

MFg Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (8. Mai 2007)

Hy Jungs,
habe morgen Frei und möchte Morgens eine Runde fahren.
Falls jemand auch Frei hat gegen 10.30Uhr bitte melden.

Gruß
Kurzer37

Wo sind die anderen Bilder von meinen Kameraden geblieben?
Und wie sieht es mit Schrauberparty aus?


----------



## MausD (8. Mai 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> ...Wo sind die anderen Bilder von meinen Kameraden geblieben?...


Ich schlag mich noch mit der Bildergalerie rum  . Sollte ich aber heute noch einstellen können, wenn mir jemand hilft...


----------



## PacMan (8. Mai 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> Ich schlag mich noch mit der Bildergalerie rum  . Sollte ich aber heute noch einstellen können, wenn mir jemand hilft...


Du hast E-mail, und auf der Homepage unter "intern" gibt's auch 'ne Anleitung.


----------



## mcmarki (8. Mai 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> Ich schlag mich noch mit der Bildergalerie rum  . Sollte ich aber heute noch einstellen können, wenn mir jemand hilft...




und was nochmal machst Du beruflich ???


----------



## GeDe (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo, alles fit?
Ich habe an [email protected] meine fotos gemailt. Sind die angekommen und brauchbar?

Grüsse
GeDe


----------



## GeJott (8. Mai 2007)

ratze schrieb:


> Hm !
> .....
> Wann wär ich dann wieder zurück ??
> 15 Uhr ??
> Und wer fährt mit ?




Ich werde wohl hinfahren, wenn´s nicht gerade Hunde und Katzen regnet. Denke jedoch bei einem Start ab 10:00 wird 15:00 nicht funktionieren. Habe letztes Jahr ca. 5,5 h für die knapp 80 km benötigt. Denke mal mit Duschen, Bikeputzen,  Apresbier ....wäre 17:30 - 18:00 in Stolberg ziemlich realistisch.


Wer kommt denn hier sonst noch mit ???

Gerd


----------



## burns68 (8. Mai 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Hey Ombas,
> 
> wie schaut es mit dem Schinderhannes-Marathon aus? Bis jetzt doch recht mau.
> Hopp hopp anmelden



Hi,

ich habe mich soeben online angemeldet! 

Der Nächste bitte!


----------



## niki-2 (8. Mai 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hy Jungs,
> habe morgen Frei und möchte Morgens eine Runde fahren.
> Falls jemand auch Frei hat gegen 10.30Uhr bitte melden.
> 
> ...



Hallo Herr Kurzer,

falls es morgen nicht junge Schweine regnet können wir unsere besprochene Tour Richtung Obermaubach in Angriff nehmen. Sagen wir so um 9.30 Uhr Staumauer Wehebachtalsperre? 

P.S. pacman du hast doch Urlaub, oder ? kannst gerne mitfahren!!!

Gruß

Dieter

Natürlich können alle anderen auch mit!!!


----------



## MausD (8. Mai 2007)

Aloah.
Hab meine Bilder der Saarschleife auch in das Omerbach-Foto-Album hochgeladen. Es müste nur noch jemand das Verzeichniss in die Rubrik "Tourfotos" verschieben, da ich dies nicht zur Auswahl hatte. Muss wohl an fehlenden Rechten (oder Linken) liegen.

M.aus.D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (8. Mai 2007)

Das Problem kenne ich, Marcel!
Ist erledigt.


----------



## talybont (8. Mai 2007)

Nette Fotos habt Ihr da. Wenn ich die Jungs neben René auf dem Podest sehe, sind die ja höchstens halb so alt. Auf der Langstrecke wären die vermutlich verhungert.

Irgendjemand Lust, am Samstag den Gäsboch-Marathon in Lambrecht mitzufahren?

Gruß,
Armin


----------



## niki-2 (8. Mai 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe mich soeben online angemeldet!
> 
> Der Nächste bitte!



Wollte am 20.5.2007 Die VTT in Hockay mitfahren. Ist näher als zum Schinderhannes

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## HolyBen (8. Mai 2007)

Gibt es zu der VTT Infos im www ?


----------



## niki-2 (8. Mai 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Gibt es zu der VTT Infos im www ?



Schicke dir eine Mail!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## HolyBen (8. Mai 2007)

DD (Danke Dieter)


Und hier die Platzierung beim Bitburger Pannenkönig.

Kennt jemand einen Herrn Pötzel ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (8. Mai 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Gibt es zu der VTT Infos im www ?


Klick


----------



## HolyBen (8. Mai 2007)

Danke Ralph, habe aber gerade gemerkt, dass ich für das Wochenende schon was vorhabe - langes Familienwochenende in Xanten.


----------



## rpo35 (8. Mai 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Danke Ralph, habe aber gerade gemerkt, dass ich für das Wochenende schon was vorhabe - langes Familienwochenende in Xanten.


Macht doch nix Bernd, hast doch jetzt den kompletten Kalender


----------



## HolyBen (8. Mai 2007)

Gemmenich würde sich ja anbieten .....


----------



## kurzer37 (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo Dieter
die Uhrzeit ist ein wenig Früh und wir sollten nicht soweit fahren , weil Ich ab Mittag auf einen Kühlschrank warten muß. Gegen 10 Uhr wäre I.O und wir können Trails fahren.
Was ist mit der VTT?

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## niki-2 (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo Michael,

wie lange kannst du?


----------



## XCRacer (8. Mai 2007)

Wem das Ansehen, bzw. Herunterladen der Saarschleifen-MA Bilder zu ätzdend ist, kann sich* hier* ein 12MB- Video herunterladen, welches überwiegend Marcels Bilder enthält.

René

Edit: Warum funzt das nicht ?!?
Der Link ist richtig !!!

Den mal versuchen: http://www.xcracer.de/temp/saar07_0002.wmv


----------



## kurzer37 (8. Mai 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> wie lange kannst du?


 

Ca. 13Uhr sollte gehen. @Rene der Link geht nicht und wie sieht es mit Schrauberparty aus?


----------



## niki-2 (8. Mai 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Ca. 13Uhr sollte gehen. @Rene der Link geht nicht und wie sieht es mit Schrauberparty aus?



OK bin um 10.00 Uhr an der Wehebachtalsperre, habe eine Idee wie wir fahren und du bist um 13.00 Uhr zu Hause. Über VTT können wir morgen reden.

Bis dann 

Dieter


----------



## kurzer37 (8. Mai 2007)

Alles klar bei Wetter bin Ich da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyberp (9. Mai 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wem das Ansehen, bzw. Herunterladen der Saarschleifen-MA Bilder zu ätzdend ist, kann sich* hier* ein 12MB- Video herunterladen, welches überwiegend Marcels Bilder enthält.
> 
> René
> 
> ...


Update vom Techniker  . Der Link sollte jetzt funktionieren. 

Wenn man sich per FTP verbindet sind mehrere Ordner zu sehen. Alles was sich innerhalb des Ordners www.omerbach.de befindet ist auch über die Domain erreichbar. Ich habe also die Datei an die korrekte Stelle kopiert.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## kurzer37 (9. Mai 2007)

So habe mich soeben für den Erbeskopfmarathon angemeldet.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## GeDe (9. Mai 2007)

GeDe schrieb:


> Hallo, alles fit?
> Ich habe an [email protected] meine fotos gemailt. Sind die angekommen und brauchbar?
> 
> Grüsse
> GeDe



 Fotos angekommen?


----------



## HolyBen (9. Mai 2007)

Die info adresse verwaltet Thorsten.

Anscheinend hat er noch nichts mitbekommen.


----------



## Cheng (9. Mai 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Die info adresse verwaltet Thorsten.
> 
> Anscheinend hat er noch nichts mitbekommen.



Wie ihr eigentlich alle wisst bin ich drei Tage dienstl. in Nürnberg gewesen und gerade wieder Heim gekommen, dazu musste ich gerade vier Seiten Forum und eine Menge PM lesen. Nach den Fotos schaue ich gleich, werden sicher da sein und lade sie dann ins Omba-Album!


----------



## RS-Hunter (9. Mai 2007)

Thorsten ist/war geschäftlich unterwegs.  

Hier könnte ich mich doch noch bewerben: Bitburger Pannen-König 2007


----------



## PacMan (9. Mai 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Hier könnte ich mich doch noch bewerben: Bitburger Pannen-König 2007


Klasse Idee! Würde bestimmt super ankommen!   

Nächsten Mittwoch findet in Aachen die Abschiedstour für den Nichtslutz statt. Vom Ralph organisiert. Ich finde, es könnten sich ruhig noch ein paar Ombas dort anmelden! Wird bestimmt lustig!


----------



## HolyBen (9. Mai 2007)

Ich fahre nach Xanten... irgendwie will Aachen bei mir nicht klappen.


----------



## Cheng (9. Mai 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Klasse Idee! Würde bestimmt super ankommen!
> 
> Nächsten Mittwoch findet in Aachen die Abschiedstour für den Nichtslutz statt. Vom Ralph organisiert. Ich finde, es könnten sich ruhig noch ein paar Ombas dort anmelden! Wird bestimmt lustig!



Sorry, aber ich habe Ralph bereits per PN mitgeteilt das 17:30 für mich aus Köln zu früh ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (9. Mai 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Klasse Idee! Würde bestimmt super ankommen!
> 
> Nächsten Mittwoch findet in Aachen die Abschiedstour für den Nichtslutz statt. Vom Ralph organisiert. Ich finde, es könnten sich ruhig noch ein paar Ombas dort anmelden! Wird bestimmt lustig!



Wer ist Nichtslutz?
Zieht er aus Aachen weg?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Cheng (9. Mai 2007)

GeDe schrieb:


> Fotos angekommen?



Fotos sind online, sehr schön geworden, nachmal danke dafür. Ich hoffe wir sehen uns bald mit Bike wieder!


----------



## rpo35 (9. Mai 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Wer ist Nichtslutz?
> Zieht er aus Aachen weg?
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter


Tellerrand: klick...


----------



## mcmarki (10. Mai 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> So habe mich soeben für den Erbeskopfmarathon angemeldet.
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



Hallo Michael,
das hört sich interessant an - wie hast Du geplant? Anfahrt am Renntag oder mit Übernachtung?
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Bick (10. Mai 2007)

Ich hab mich auch gerade beim Erbeskopf angemeldet.

@mcmarki: Hab mit Micha mal so in Unreine geplant, bezügl. der Anreise;
wahrscheinlich werden wir am Renntag dort aufschlagen. So gegen 7.00
Uhr losfahren. Steht aber noch nix zu 100% fest...


----------



## kurzer37 (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

fahre so wie es die Herren wünschen,d.h Ich schließe mich der Mehrheit an.Bin aber Flexibel da zu der Zeit Urlaub.

Suche jemanden für Schrauberparty, bitte melden falls Zeit. 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeDe (10. Mai 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Fotos sind online, sehr schön geworden, nachmal danke dafür. Ich hoffe wir sehen uns bald mit Bike wieder!



Freut mich, wenn sie Dir gefallen. Ich habe versucht, sie im Fotoalbum zu 
öffnen. Leider gelingt mir dies nicht, da in den Feldern nur markierte Kästchen
erscheinen. Muss ich Sie nochmal senden ?

Gerne schließe ich mich wieder einer Tour von euch an. Wenn ich einen Termin oder eine Info sehe, wo dies für mich möglich ist, melde ich mich auf jeden Fall an. 
Ich habe noch eine Bitte:  ist es möglich, von Dir oder einem anderen Omba 
eine Telefonnummer zu erhalten, wo man sich evtl. auch mal kurzfristig ab-
stimmen kann. 
Danke und Grüße
Gerd-Dieter (GeDe)


----------



## Xxmurax (10. Mai 2007)

Bick schrieb:


> Ich hab mich auch gerade beim Erbeskopf angemeldet.
> 
> @mcmarki: Hab mit Micha mal so in Unreine geplant, bezügl. der Anreise;
> wahrscheinlich werden wir am Renntag dort aufschlagen. So gegen 7.00
> Uhr losfahren. Steht aber noch nix zu 100% fest...



klingt auch interessant für mich, da es zeitlich passt. denke werde mich auch dort für die halbdistanz anmelden!


----------



## PacMan (10. Mai 2007)

GeDe schrieb:


> Ich habe versucht, sie im Fotoalbum zu
> öffnen. Leider gelingt mir dies nicht, da in den Feldern nur markierte Kästchen
> erscheinen. Muss ich Sie nochmal senden ?


Also noch mal senden brauchst du die Fotos nicht. Ich kann sie auch problemlos im Fotoalbum ansehen! Probier es mal unter diesem Link. Wenn du dort keine Bilder sehen kannst, ist es wohl eher ein Problem deines Browsers...  

Meine Handy-Nr. schicke ich dir gleich per PM.


----------



## kurzer37 (10. Mai 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Also noch mal senden brauchst du die Fotos nicht. Ich kann sie auch problemlos im Fotoalbum ansehen! Probier es mal unter diesem Link. Wenn du dort keine Bilder sehen kannst, ist es wohl eher ein Problem deines Browsers...
> 
> Meine Handy-Nr. schicke ich dir gleich per PM.


 
Kann diese Bilder auch nicht sehen ,gleiches Problem.


----------



## HolyBen (10. Mai 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Kann diese Bilder auch nicht sehen ,gleiches Problem.



Wieder mal Internet Explorer Probleme. Ich schaue mal, was ich machen kann.

Bernd


----------



## HolyBen (10. Mai 2007)

Problem gefunden, dauert ein paar Minuten. 

Fixed !


----------



## XCRacer (10. Mai 2007)

Bin heute eine kurze aber feine MTB-Runde mit hohem Trail-Anteil gefahren. Wollte noch was Fahrtechnikübungen vor dem Rennen in Solingen am kommenden Sonntag machen.

War schön trocken im Wald und die Sonne hat gelacht. Habe selbstverständlich die Freibiersenke auf Anhieb gemeistert! Bei Gressenich habe ich eine Frau beim Pinkeln erwischt. Entgegen sonstiger derartiger Ereignisse ist diese Frau nicht aufgesprungen. Obwohl sie auf dem Weg saß!

CU Freaks!


----------



## talybont (10. Mai 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Bei Gressenich habe ich eine Frau beim Pinkeln erwischt. Entgegen sonstiger derartiger Ereignisse ist diese Frau nicht aufgesprungen. Obwohl sie auf dem Weg saß!


wahrscheinlich bist Du mit hängender Zunge und versteinertem Blick einfach drübergefahren


----------



## null.ahnung (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo Omabach!
Wir werden Euch ja nicht mehr los 
Jetzt kommt Ihr ja auch im Rudel nach Emmelshausen und Thalfang! Fehlt noch Rhens am 10.06. 
Vielleicht sitzen wir ja wieder zusammen und bejubeln Rene bei der Siegerehrung als Sieger der Junior-Trophy!  
Viele Grüsse
Oliver aus der schöneren Eifel


----------



## XCRacer (10. Mai 2007)

Ist nunmal schön bei euch da unten!

Haben hier leider nichts vergleichbares anzubieten. Aber falls wir im Sommer eine große Tour mit anschließendem Grillen anbieten werden, seid ihr beide natürlich herzlich willkommen.

Es war mal von dem Omba-Tour-Tag die Rede. Mehrere Touren in verschiedenen Leistungsklassen mit anschließendem geselligen Beisammensein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null.ahnung (10. Mai 2007)

Wenn es verschiedene Leistungsklassen gibt!
Fährst Du dann alleine?


----------



## XCRacer (10. Mai 2007)

Kleiner Scherzkeks 

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es eine Frauentour gibt, eine Tourer-Tour und eine Sport-Tour!

Ich erwarte dich natürlich bei der Sport-Tour


----------



## PacMan (10. Mai 2007)

Darf ich bei der Frauentour mitfahren???


----------



## ratze (11. Mai 2007)

Öhm!


----------



## ratze (11. Mai 2007)

@XCRacer!
Gratuliere ! 
2ter Platz ist der Hammer !
 
Melde mich mal freiwillig für die Sport-Tour !


----------



## tail-light (11. Mai 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Darf ich bei der Frauentour mitfahren???


 
Aber immer!!!!


----------



## kurzer37 (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo Gemeinde

hier ist ein Termin für Morgen. ( Feierabendtour ) http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4510

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## HolyBen (11. Mai 2007)

@Pacman: Als schnellster Halbmarathonomba bist Du natürlich verpflichtet, den Rest des Jahres bei den Sportlichen zu starten. (Frauentouren sind mir vorbehalten  )

@kurzer: morgen habe ich am späten Nachmittag schon was vor. Ein paar andere Ombas auch.


----------



## null.ahnung (11. Mai 2007)

> Kleiner Scherzkeks


Selber klein!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (11. Mai 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> @Pacman: Als schnellster Halbmarathonomba bist Du natürlich verpflichtet, den Rest des Jahres bei den Sportlichen zu starten.


Eigentlich dachte ich eher, dass ich mich jetzt für's restliche Jahr ausruhen könnte.


----------



## kurzer37 (11. Mai 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> @Pacman: Als schnellster Halbmarathonomba bist Du natürlich verpflichtet, den Rest des Jahres bei den Sportlichen zu starten. (Frauentouren sind mir vorbehalten  )
> 
> @kurzer: morgen habe ich am späten Nachmittag schon was vor. Ein paar andere Ombas auch.


 

Falls Ich keine Frühschicht gehabt hätte Ich auch. Aber Meister ist krank muß arbeiten .


----------



## burns68 (11. Mai 2007)

Was ist mit morgen abend??

NR???


----------



## cyberp (11. Mai 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Was ist mit morgen abend??
> 
> NR???


ja, im Kreis um die Theke


----------



## RS-Hunter (12. Mai 2007)

Hier geht's zur Turnveranstaltung für heute nachmittag ...   

Also hopp, hopp. Evtl. verschiebt sich der Startzeitpunkt noch etwas wg. XCR. Versuche ich gerade zu klären.

Georg


----------



## PacMan (12. Mai 2007)

Wenn sich das Wetter bis dahin hält, bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (12. Mai 2007)

Ist das eine Tour nur für die Sport- und Turngruppe oder darf ich auch mit ?


----------



## RS-Hunter (12. Mai 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> ...oder darf ich auch mit ?



Jeder darf mit.    Und ausserdem, nur Übung macht den Meister!


----------



## RS-Hunter (12. Mai 2007)

Treffpunkt bleibt bestehen, fahren dann XCR zu Hause abholen.


----------



## PacMan (12. Mai 2007)

Zwar hat mir ein gewisser Herr Murphy versichert, dass es gleich regnet, aber ich schwing mich trotzdem mal in den Sattel. Bis gleich!


----------



## talybont (12. Mai 2007)

Stellt Euch nicht so an, das bischen Nieselregen!

Bin heute den Gäsbock-Marathon gefahren: 79 km (hm weiß ich nicht, sollten 1500 sein, aber die 55er Runde hatte schon 1300 hm). Habe inkl. zweier Fresspausen 04:32 h gebraucht. Für den entweder matschigen oder sandigen Untergrund garnicht soo langsam.
Ging wieder über schöne Trails (würde mal sagen ca. 20% waren schmaler als 0,5 m).
Durch das blockweise Starten wollte man Staus an den Traileinstiegen vermeiden, dennoch bin ich zwei Trails im GA2 Bereich hochgefahren  
Das Wetter hatte wieder alles zu bieten: Sonne, Wind, Nieselregen. Aber aufgrund der geilen Strecke und der perfekten Organisation (und des günstigen Preises) hat es sich gelohnt. Da habt Ihr echt was verpasst.
Habe sogar Autos aus Göttingen gesehen, die ihre Bikes am Start ausgespuckt haben. Scheinbar hat sich der gute Ruf schon bis Niedersachsen rumgesprochen.

Wollte morgen eigentlich eine 160km RTF fahren, aber mir tun die Arme derart weh, dass ich lieber eine Entspannungsrunde fahren werde.  
Außerdem will ich mal ausschlafen. War heute wieder um 06:00 aus den Federn.

Gruß,
Armin


----------



## PacMan (12. Mai 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> Da habt Ihr echt was verpasst.


Hättest du uns vorher sagen müssen. Nicht erst danach neidisch machen!  
Naja, wir hatten unseren Spass ja schon letztes Wochenende.  Und heute sind wir auch ziemlich trocken geblieben.


----------



## XCRacer (12. Mai 2007)

Thorsten fährt auch mit. D.h. der letzte der zusteigt, muß den Schwiegermuttersitz nehmen! 

Bis gleich!


----------



## talybont (12. Mai 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Hättest du uns vorher sagen müssen. Nicht erst danach neidisch machen!


Das habe ich getan!!!!!


----------



## PacMan (13. Mai 2007)

Die Bilder von gestern abend sind online!


----------



## cyberp (13. Mai 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Die Bilder von gestern abend sind online!


 Sehr schön  . Hoffe es hat euch gefallen. Ich habe auch noch ein paar Fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (14. Mai 2007)

Noch ein Bildchen von der Saarschleife, gefunden bei den Radschweinen:







und bei eventfotos:


----------



## Cheng (14. Mai 2007)

Wenn ich mir das erste und letzte Foto anschaue scheint eine einheitliche Kleidung doch aufzufallen!
Noch mal vielen Dank an Marcel und Georg für die Sponsor-Aktivitäten!


----------



## kurzer37 (15. Mai 2007)

Hy Jungs und Väter
hier der Termin für Vatertag http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4527.

Und am Freitag gibt es das neue Winter- oder Schlammbike wird vom und mit dem lieben Georg zusammen gebaut. 


Gruß
Michael


----------



## XCRacer (16. Mai 2007)

Es gibt eine Anfrage wegen einer "frauentauglichen Omba-Samstagstour" von einer Person, die hier nicht genannt werden möchte ! Nennen wir sie TL 

Ich könnte so ab Mittag. Wer hätte also Lust zu einer, auch vom Tempo her lockeren, nicht allzu technisch anspruchsvollen Tour?

Grüüüße XCR


----------



## tail-light (16. Mai 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ...vom Tempo her lockeren, nicht allzu technisch anspruchsvollen Tour?
> 
> Grüüüße XCR


 
Das mit dem lockeren war ja mein Wunsch, aber nicht allzu technisch anspruchsvoll 





 !!!!!!


----------



## XCRacer (16. Mai 2007)

Na so'n paar einfache Trails sind doch OK, oder?

Willst doch vorran kommen! Oder lieber auf der Stelle treten?


----------



## kurzer37 (16. Mai 2007)

Treffpunkt morgen ist am Gottfriedskreuz. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## tail-light (16. Mai 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Na so'n paar einfache Trails sind doch OK, oder?
> 
> Willst doch vorran kommen! Oder lieber auf der Stelle treten?


 

Natürlich ist das OK. Männer!!! Verstehen nie was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!

Ach noch was: für Schlauchwechsel und sonstige intensive Betreuung, hätte ich gerne den neuen Ombaknecht dabei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TL


----------



## RS-Hunter (16. Mai 2007)

tail-light schrieb:


> ... für Schlauchwechsel und sonstige intensive Betreuung, hätte ich gerne den neuen Ombaknecht dabei



Wer soll das denn sein?  Da das Wort "neu" enthalten ist, fühle ich mich in keinster Weise angesprochen.   Sonst wär' ich auch ziemlich beleidigt. Päh, "Ombaknecht"  

Mir ist da nämlich zu Ohren gekommen, dass da wer nach jemandem sucht, der Federgabeln einbauen kann/soll. 

Also immer schön lieb sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (16. Mai 2007)

Wir können es ja so machen: Ich steche Teelicht die Reifen platt und sie fragt dann ganz lieb in die Runde, wer ihr den wieder heile macht


----------



## kurzer37 (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo Mitfahrer
bitte morgen früh hier reinschauen,habe starke Halsschmerzen  und weiß nicht ob Ich fahren kann. 

Falls nicht werde Ich es gegen 9Uhr hier bekannt geben.

Gruß
Michael
Kurzer37


----------



## Dix (16. Mai 2007)

Ach übrigens, Taillight hat nen "Neuen".
Ich weiss auch wer es ist


----------



## kurzer37 (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo Jungs

werde heute nicht fahren  , Termin ist gestrichen wg. Krank.

Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## tail-light (17. Mai 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Wer soll das denn sein?


 
Ich meinte den Überläufer.....


----------



## Fetzer 66 (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo tail-light,
Überläufer? Doch wohl kein Mausbacher,oder?
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (17. Mai 2007)

Fetzer 66 schrieb:


> Überläufer? Doch wohl kein Mausbacher,oder?



Tja Achim, so ist das Leben, irgendwann bekommen wir sie alle!


----------



## Fetzer 66 (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo Cheng,
dann habt Ihr ja mal `ne Chance beim Winterpokal 
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## Cheng (17. Mai 2007)

Fetzer 66 schrieb:


> Hallo Cheng,
> dann habt Ihr ja mal `ne Chance beim Winterpokal
> Schöne Grüsse,Achim



Der war wirlklich gut!


----------



## kurzer37 (17. Mai 2007)

Hy Jungs 
Weniger Michael GER Eschweiler
kennt ihn jemand? Fährt beim Erbeskopfmarathon mit.
Habe noch vier Landschaftsbilder der Saarschleife in meinem Album .
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## niki-2 (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo Bikegemeinde,

hier der Termin für den 8. Randonnee in Hockey Belgien. Wer Lust und Laune hat kann gerne mit!! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4540


Gruß

Dieter

Leider ist die angehängte Datei ein wenig klein!! sorry


----------



## FilledBratze (17. Mai 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> werde heute nicht fahren , Termin ist gestrichen wg. Krank.


 
Hallo Kurzer,
ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung, dass Du bald wieder auf die Räder kommst 
Bei dem Wetter kotz: ) verpasst Du heute aber wahrscheinlich eh nichts.


----------



## FilledBratze (17. Mai 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> ... 8. Randonnee in Hockey Belgien... [/quote=niki-2;3707310]
> 
> Haben die dort das in GB so beliebte MannschaftsStrategieSpiel erfunden?  *lol*


----------



## GeJott (17. Mai 2007)

Hey, was ist denn hier los ???

Da gibt man seine Kontaktdaten zwecks Bildung von Fahrgemienschaften durch und wird von den Einheimischen als Überläufer abgestempelt  

Aber der Gedanke ist eigentlich garnicht so schlecht, wenn ich an die langen, zügigen, diskussionsfreien Touren mit den Jungs denke.  

Gerd


----------



## tail-light (17. Mai 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hy Jungs
> Weniger Michael GER Eschweiler
> kennt ihn jemand? Fährt beim Erbeskopfmarathon mit...


 
Hört sich nach meinem Arbeitskollegen an!!!

TL

Was ist denn nun mit Samstag? Frauentour? oder Thunderpussys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?


----------



## Cheng (17. Mai 2007)

tail-light schrieb:


> Was ist denn nun mit Samstag? Frauenentour? oder Thunderpussys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ganz sicher Frauentour! Termin folgt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (18. Mai 2007)

Hier dann endlich der lang erwartete und heiß begehrte Termin!

Konnte leider keinen früheren Termin machen, da ich Besuch habe und nicht abschätzen kann, wann der wieder abreist.

Werde jetzt was biken


----------



## PacMan (18. Mai 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hier dann endlich der lang erwartete und heiß begehrte Termin!


Erster! 
Hmm, TL wollte doch technisch-anspruchsvoll... dann könnten wir zum Aufwärmen ja den Deadly Mountain mitnehmen...  

Sonntag hab ich frühestens am Nachmittag Zeit. Zur Randonnee kann ich also nicht mitkommen.



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Werde jetzt was biken


Werde jetzt was heiraten... zumindest als Gast...


----------



## commencal blanc (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

bin wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück und würde am Sonntag wieder gerne ein Ründchen drehen.
Da ich morgen allerdings beim RWE POWER Lauf teilnehmen möchte, bitte keine 2000HM Extreemtour  

Hat jemand Interesse morgen mitzulaufen? 10 km oder HM stehen zur Auswahl!
Start 10km Lauf ist um 16:30!

Gruß
PAtrick


----------



## GeJott (18. Mai 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Erster!
> Hmm, TL wollte doch technisch-anspruchsvoll... dann könnten wir zum Aufwärmen ja den Deadly Mountain mitnehmen...





Das Pfädchen sollte sie locker meistern, ist ja schließlich fast vor Ihrer Haustür .


----------



## tail-light (18. Mai 2007)

GeJott schrieb:


> Das Pfädchen sollte sie locker meistern, ist ja schließlich fast vor Ihrer Haustür .


 
Sehr witzig!!! Ich hab ja schon Probleme das "Pfädchen" runterzulaufen ohne mit gebrochenen Knochen unten aufzuschlagen  !!!

Außerdem gibt es zwischen technisch anspruchslos und technisch anspruchvoll ja wohl noch ein Mittelmaß meine Herren, ich glaub ich fahr doch besser mit den Thunderluschen oh pardon, Thunderpussys  mit!!! 

TL


----------



## kurzer37 (18. Mai 2007)

So das wäre geschafft. Mein zweites Rad wurde heute von unserem lieben Georg aufgebaut. Bilder gibt es Später.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## niki-2 (18. Mai 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hier dann endlich der lang erwartete und heiß begehrte Termin!
> 
> Konnte leider keinen früheren Termin machen, da ich Besuch habe und nicht abschätzen kann, wann der wieder abreist.
> 
> Werde jetzt was biken



Hy Bikegemeinde,

habe mich eingetragen!! 

XCR: Wo solls denn langgehen? Wollte eventuell Bettina mitnehmen.

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (18. Mai 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> XCR: Wo solls denn langgehen? Wollte eventuell Bettina mitnehmen.


Oh, welche Ehre! 

Habe mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Vielleicht durchs Münsterländchen.

Wäre dann: Gressenich - Süssendell - Vicht - Münsterwald Schneise bis Hahn - Vennbahnweg bis Brand - Brander Wald - Würselener Wald - Probsteier Wald

Sanfte Höhenmeter und flüssige Wege. Wenige, nicht allzu anspruchsvolle Trails. Eventuell Einkehr im Lokal Steinbachshochwald.


----------



## L1pp1 (18. Mai 2007)

mal sehen wenn ich es schaffe fahre ich auch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (18. Mai 2007)

Hy,
bei der ganzen Schar von Müttern ,dann fahre Ich auch mit. Falls es wegen Erkältung nicht mehr geht kenne Ich ja einen Weg nach Hause.Werde dann in Vicht oder Süssendell dazu kommen.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## L1pp1 (18. Mai 2007)

steht aber noch nicht fest habe meine kleine da entscheidet sich bei mir in letzter secunde aber bis zum rewe in gressenich ist ja nur ein katzensprung 

von daher micha verlasse dich nicht drauf 

MfG Markus


----------



## tail-light (18. Mai 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hy,
> bei der ganzen Schar von Müttern ,dann fahre Ich auch mit...


 
Ich freue mich, dass wir uns endlich mal kennenlernen  !!!

Bis denne

TL


----------



## kurzer37 (18. Mai 2007)

tail-light schrieb:


> Ich freue mich, dass wir uns endlich mal kennenlernen  !!!
> 
> Bis denne
> 
> TL


 

Hoffe aber für mich das du keine WMF Messer mitbringst


----------



## tail-light (18. Mai 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hoffe aber für mich das du keine WMF Messer mitbringst


 
Kein Problem, wenn du artig bist  !!!!


----------



## kurzer37 (18. Mai 2007)

Können uns ja Treffen und fahren gemeinsam zum Treffpunkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tail-light (18. Mai 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Können uns ja Treffen und fahren gemeinsam zum Treffpunkt.


 
13 Uhr Markusplatz? 

Ina


----------



## kurzer37 (18. Mai 2007)

13.15Uhr Süssendell fahren doch bestimmt ein wenig Trails bis Vicht.


----------



## XCRacer (18. Mai 2007)

Darf ich die beiden Ewocks mal stören?

13:15Uhr ist Treff REWE Gressenich !!!

Dahin kommen !!! Alle beide !!!


----------



## kurzer37 (19. Mai 2007)

Da die Mausbacher überlegen ob Sie mitkommen können wir uns in Mausbach treffen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## RS-Hunter (19. Mai 2007)

Guten Morgen,

kann heute leider den Termin nicht wahrnehmen; vielleicht starte ich später noch eine kleine Runde für mich.

Euch viel Spass ...


----------



## Cheng (19. Mai 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Da die Mausbacher überlegen ob Sie mitkommen können wir uns in Mausbach treffen.
> 
> Gruß
> Michael


ob wir jetzt bis Gressenich oder Mausbach fahren ist egal. Würde mich freuen wenn es so wär.
hey ihr Pussys, was ist denn jetzt mit Euch?


----------



## Dix (19. Mai 2007)

Also: Ich bin um 13 Uhr in Mausbach und schaue wer von den Pussys mitfährt, gable den Kurzen auf und fahre dann nach Gressenich!!! Schluß jetzt...

TL

Ups, war unter falschen Namen angemeldet, naja auch egal


----------



## kurzer37 (19. Mai 2007)

Dix schrieb:


> gable den Kurzen auf und fahre dann nach Gressenich!!! Schluß jetzt...
> 
> TL
> 
> Ups, war unter falschen Namen angemeldet, naja auch egal


 

Also doch WMF.


----------



## MausD (19. Mai 2007)

Aloah.
Kurze Grùsse aus dem sonnigen Sùden.
Wetter OK, essen reichlich  und Berge bis zum Abwinken hier. 
Kein schlechter Platz fùr das Bootcamp 2008  
Bis dann. 
Marcel.


----------



## tail-light (19. Mai 2007)

Hi Jungs!!!

Der Kurze hat mich ordnungsgemäß nach Hause begleitet und hat auch kein Küchenmesser im Rücken  !!!

War eine schöne ladylike Tour!!!

@ Bettina: wo warst du  ? Beim nächsten Mal bist du bitte dabei!!
@ René und die anderen, die morgen Schinderhannes fahren: 
Viel Glück  !!!!

TL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (19. Mai 2007)

tail-light schrieb:


> Hi Jungs!!!
> 
> Der Kurze hat mich ordnungsgemäß nach Hause begleitet und hat auch kein Küchenmesser im Rücken  !!!
> 
> ...


 

Genau und bin auch Brav auf festen Wegen gefahren ohne viel Berge.


----------



## L1pp1 (19. Mai 2007)

Sorry bin an euch vorbei gefahren , auf dem weg von hamich nach gressenich merkte ich da gayt was in den beinen . Habe euch dann links am Rewe stehen lassen und machte eine Lucky Luke jagt seinen Schatten Pushing Runde .


So konnte ich mir auch das gespotte über mein bIke ersparren


----------



## Cheng (19. Mai 2007)

L1pp1 schrieb:


> So konnte ich mir auch das gespotte über mein bIke ersparren



Den Satz verstehe ich nicht wenn ich Deine Signatur lese! 

Also, beim nächsten mal wird nicht abgehauen!


----------



## XCRacer (19. Mai 2007)

Bericht ist auf der Home !

Jetzt schnell schlafen, denn morgen ist früh Tag


----------



## L1pp1 (20. Mai 2007)

war ein kleiner scherz Cheng fahre ein Bottecchia zwar was älter aber passt schon . Beim nächsten mal wenn es passt fahre ich mit. 

wird sich bestümmt mal ergeben 

MFg Lippi


----------



## Xxmurax (20. Mai 2007)

so nach der für mich harten tour hab ich es nach einer mich-ausschließ-aktion (danke markus fürs 2x fahren  ) auch noch die treppen hoch in meine blockhütte geschafft. 
war wieder einmal ein toller marathon, das beste daran ist es bis ins ziel zu schaffen... ich glaub ich war lange nicht mehr so fertig (auch dank des ein oder anderen kleinen mißgeschicks *flöööt*)

gerade die erbeskopf-marathon-seite gecheckt, online-anmeldeschluß ist der 06.07., würde also noch gehen... übrigens kennt den jemand?:

Eimler  	 Michael  	  	 GER  	 Stolberg-Zweifall


----------



## burns68 (20. Mai 2007)

Hi, 

sind wieder da!!!!

War ein toller Event!

Hier gibt es demnächst die Bilder

www.speedsurf.to/Verena/neue_seite_1.htm


----------



## XCRacer (20. Mai 2007)

Schinderbericht hier !


----------



## mcmarki (20. Mai 2007)

Xxmurax schrieb:


> (danke markus fürs 2x fahren  )



Gerne, Brainiac!!  

War ein toller Marathon - schön familiär - super Trails - die Anstiege waren auch ok - im nächsten Jahr bin ich wieder dabei.





Xxmurax schrieb:


> ...übrigens kennt den jemand?:
> Eimler  	 Michael  	  	 GER  	 Stolberg-Zweifall



Nö, wer ist das? woher hast Du das denn??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (20. Mai 2007)

Gute Leistung Jungs.

@Markus: ist da nicht ein Pussy *vor* Dir im Ziel ?


----------



## kurzer37 (20. Mai 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Nö, wer ist das? woher hast Du das denn??


 

Von der Starterliste für die Erbeskopfmarathon - Kurzstrecke


----------



## XCRacer (20. Mai 2007)

@Ben: Das sind Bilder vom der Einführungsrunde, bzw. vom fliegenden Start.


----------



## mcmarki (20. Mai 2007)

@Ben - ich denke schon das einige Frauen vor mir im Ziel waren ... ach du meinst EIN Pussy? ich dachte EINE - 
Gerd war kurz nach mir im Ziel - hatte leider auf den letzten Metern einen Plattfuß, sonst wären wir zusammen ins Ziel gerollt!


----------



## HolyBen (20. Mai 2007)

Dann bin ich beruhigt, der Winterpokal war genug der Schande !  


btw: Wann trinken wir die Kiste Bier, die wir verloren haben, mit unseren Mausbacher Freunden ?


----------



## kurzer37 (20. Mai 2007)

Hy Jungs
hier die Bilder meines neuen Bikes 

.

Allen Fahrern heute Herzlichen Glückwunsch für das Erreichte.

Falls jemand Morgen Früh Zeit hat fahre gegen 10.30Uhr eine Runde.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (20. Mai 2007)

@ kurzer: da hat man Dir aber ein schickes Rad zusammengebaut und dann auch noch so ein tolles Innenlager  

@ Xxmurax: doppelt so tolle Leistung , das war ein echter Schinderhannes  

@ XCR: Schade, dummer Fehler. Übrigens, der 03.06. ist vorgemerkt! Setzt Du einen Termin rein?

@ all Schinderhannes-Finisher: tolle Leistungen , wäre gerne dabei gewesen ; man kann nicht alles haben >> cu in Daun


----------



## GeJott (20. Mai 2007)

Nabend, 

Mit dem Schleicher, kurz vor Ende das war ärgerlich.  Hatte von Markus auf dem freien Stück hinter der 2. Verpflegung hinter mir nicht entdecken können und daher das Tempo reduziert. Ca 5 km vor Schluss nach einer Bachdurchfahrt dann das schwammige Gefühl am Hinterrad. Kurz dananch nachgepumpt und gehofft das es bis ins Ziel reicht. Dieses kam allerdings 2 km später als erwartet (Einführungsrunde war in den 63 km nicht drin) und ich musste nochmals nachpumpen. Markus hat nach der 2 Verpflgung nochmals richtig aufgedreht und mich dann im letzten Hang noch abgefangen. 

Glückwunsch !! Letztes Jahr auf der Saarschleife war es andersherum.

That´s Racing

Gerd


----------



## XCRacer (20. Mai 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> @ XCR: Schade, dummer Fehler. Übrigens, der 03.06. ist vorgemerkt! Setzt Du einen Termin rein?


Nicht hier im Forum. Ich schreibe es in unserem Eventkalender


----------



## GeJott (20. Mai 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hy Jungs
> hier die Bilder meines neuen Bikes
> 
> .
> ...



Schon wieder ein neues Bike ?? Ist der Wohlstand ausgebrochen


----------



## kurzer37 (20. Mai 2007)

GeJott schrieb:


> Schon wieder ein neues Bike ?? Ist der Wohlstand ausgebrochen


 


@Georg Da war schon ein Gottesschrauber am Werk. Schaltung springt nur ein wenig  .

@Gerd bin ein armer Kurzer und habe nur das Bergamont ausgeschlachtet 
bis auf Gabel,Rahmen und Kurbel sind neu.


----------



## niki-2 (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo Bikegemeinde,

allen Teilnehmern des Schinderhannes meine Hochachtung!! 

Alternativ gabs noch andere Veranstaltungen:

8. Randonnee in Hockay oder besser Schlammschlacht!
Ein kleiner bericht folgt später auf der Homepage durch XCR


----------



## HolyBen (20. Mai 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> @Georg Da war schon ein Gottesschrauber am Werk. *Schaltung springt nur ein wenig*  .
> 
> @Gerd bin ein armer Kurzer und habe nur das Bergamont ausgeschlachtet
> bis auf Gabel,Rahmen und Kurbel sind neu.



Hmmmm, das habe ich jetzt schon öfter gehört. 
Wir müssen dem Schrauber mal Feuer unterm Hintern machen.


----------



## talybont (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,

bina an Pfingsten in Eschweiler und habe den ganzen Samstag Ausgang bekommen   
Habe gestern schon mit Pascal mal überlegt, eine grosse Runde via Laufenburg, Obermaubach und Rursee zu drehen. Dachte mal an ca. 5-6 h Fahrzeit. Jemand Interesse?

Gruß,
Armin


----------



## PacMan (20. Mai 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> Habe gestern schon mit Pascal mal überlegt, eine grosse Runde via Laufenburg, Obermaubach und Rursee zu drehen.


Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben!


----------



## Cheng (20. Mai 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Hmmmm, das habe ich jetzt schon öfter gehört.
> Wir müssen dem Schrauber mal Feuer unterm Hintern machen.



Das sind mir die richtigen, 2 Linksfüsser die froh sind sich auf dem Hobel halten zu können, für lau das Teil geschraubt zu bekommen und dann auch noch meckern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (20. Mai 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> ... Jemand Interesse?



Schade, Cheng und ich sind leider Pfingsten anderweitig unterwegs.


----------



## XCRacer (21. Mai 2007)

Pfingst-Sonntag ist Rennen, daher käme so eine Tour am Samstag äußerst ungelegen.


----------



## kurzer37 (21. Mai 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Das sind mir die richtigen, 2 Linksfüsser die froh sind sich auf dem Hobel halten zu können, für lau das Teil geschraubt zu bekommen und dann auch noch meckern!


 

Erstens war das nur eine Festellung oder Mtteilung für den Schrauber.

Zweitens habe Ich dem Schrauber geholfen und nicht wie Bernd nur gute Ratschläge gegeben. 

Bin zwar Linkshänder kann aber auch Schrauben,nur nicht alles .

Gruß vom Schrauberlehrling


----------



## burns68 (21. Mai 2007)

And here are the results!

Gesamtplatzierung:

Kurzstrecke:

9. 163 Potzel, René 1969 m IBC DIMB Racing Team      1:32:50 22,6

Halbmarathon:

62.   685 Kirch, Markus 1974 m www.omerbach.de       3:40:34 17,4
72.   696 Joussen, Gerd 1968 m Team Thunderpussy    3:44:20 17,1
188. 746 Minkmar, Oliver 1968 m www.omerbach.de     4:44:19 13,5
194. 740 Dikkaya, Murat 1975 m www.omerbach.de     4:53:15 13,1


----------



## kurzer37 (21. Mai 2007)

Hy Olli

für das Gerd das gleiche Geburtsjahr hat wie Du, sieht er doch wesentlich älter aus.

Bist halt ein Jungspund.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## HolyBen (21. Mai 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Erstens war das nur eine Festellung oder Mtteilung für den Schrauber.
> 
> *Zweitens habe Ich dem Schrauber geholfen und nicht wie Bernd nur gute Ratschläge gegeben*.
> 
> ...



Hättest Du nicht geholfen, würde wahrscheinlich auch die Schaltung stimmen.


----------



## kurzer37 (21. Mai 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Hättest Du nicht geholfen, würde wahrscheinlich auch die Schaltung stimmen.


 

Hast wohl Recht und darum ist das Rad jetzt bei JJ in Vicht. Der bekommt die Schaltung auch nicht eingestellt.

Hier ein Termin für Mittwoch: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4554
Gruß
Kurzer37

Dieser Montag war ein Schei... Tag.


----------



## GeJott (21. Mai 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hy Olli
> 
> für das Gerd das gleiche Geburtsjahr hat wie Du, sieht er doch wesentlich älter aus.
> 
> ...



Danke Kamerad !!!

Darfst mich dann demnächst den Berg hochscheiben !


----------



## kurzer37 (21. Mai 2007)

Du gehörst ja auch zu den Pussys.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (21. Mai 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hast wohl Recht und *darum ist das Rad jetzt bei JJ in Vicht*. Der bekommt die Schaltung auch nicht eingestellt.



Todsünde ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Du kannst doch nicht das Werk des Schraubergottes an einen schnöden Fahrradhändler weitergeben ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Das gibt eine kollektive Ombastrafe (d.h. die nächste Kiste Bier geht auf Dich)


----------



## L1pp1 (21. Mai 2007)

Hi Micha vielleicht liegt das prob mit der schaltung im zusammenhang mit dem innenlager bzw dem abstand der kurbel ! 


:X aber lieber mal still bin haben andere garantiert mehr ahnung von wie ich 

Mfg


----------



## talybont (21. Mai 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Schade, Cheng und ich sind leider Pfingsten anderweitig unterwegs.


jaja, schöne Grüsse von der Theke


----------



## talybont (21. Mai 2007)

Wäre natürlich auch mal eine Überlegung wert, mal rüber richtung Gulpen oder Epen zu fahren. Dort wollten wir letztes Jahr schon mal hin.


----------



## PacMan (21. Mai 2007)

Stimmt! Hätte ich auch nix gegen, solange du die Navigation übernimmst!


----------



## burns68 (21. Mai 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> ... für lau das Teil geschraubt zu bekommen und dann auch noch meckern!



Da bin voll und ganz Deiner Meinung! 

Naja, das Rad ist ja jetzt in guten Händen?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (22. Mai 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Da bin voll und ganz Deiner Meinung!
> 
> Naja, das Rad ist ja jetzt in guten Händen?!?


 
Ihr seid alle nette Leute . Ich wohne nicht in E-weiler und kann jeden zu jeder Zeit erreichen.Habe jetzt Nachtschicht und dann Spätschicht also könnte Ich Frühestens in Drei Wochen.Trotzdem vielen Dank .


----------



## GeDe (22. Mai 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben!



Hallo Pascal, 
wie wär's denn mit einer CTF in der schönen Eifel am 27.5. (Pfingstsonntag )
Weitere Infos unter: www.svnoethen.de


----------



## GeDe (22. Mai 2007)

GeDe schrieb:


> Hallo Pascal,
> wie wär's denn mit einer CTF in der schönen Eifel am 30.5. (Pfingstsonntag )
> Weitere Infos unter: www.svnoethen.de[/QUOT
> Sorry, gemeint ist natürlich der 27.5.,


----------



## mcmarki (22. Mai 2007)

Bilder der Schmerzen


----------



## talybont (22. Mai 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Stimmt! Hätte ich auch nix gegen, solange du die Navigation übernimmst!


hehe, Angst Dich zu verfahren?

Sonst noch jemand Spass an einer Explorertour durch Südlimburg?
Kommt Leute, lasst mich mit Pascal nicht allein. Habe eine schlechte Quote, was Einschläge angeht, wenn wir zwei alleine fahren


----------



## PacMan (22. Mai 2007)

GeDe schrieb:


> Hallo Pascal,
> wie wär's denn mit einer CTF in der schönen Eifel am 27.5. (Pfingstsonntag )
> Weitere Infos unter: www.svnoethen.de


Klingt zwar prinzipiell nicht schlecht, aber wenn ich Samstag schon 'ne lange Tour fahre, mache ich Sonntag lieber einen auf faul. Ausserdem hab ich kein Auto, wodurch die Anreise etwas schwieriger wird.
Und in der Beschreibung steht was davon, dass die Strecke auch mit 'nem Trekking-Rad bewältigt werden kann. Dafür lohnt sich die Anreise nicht.


----------



## RS-Hunter (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo Jungs und/oder Mädels,

wer Lust hat und spontan sein kann ... *F A T*

zur Not könnte die Zeit noch etwas angepasst werden.

Cu


----------



## talybont (24. Mai 2007)

So Leute, hier dürft Ihr Euch eintragen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4578

Gruß,
Armin


----------



## kurzer37 (24. Mai 2007)

Hy Jungs,


habe das Rad wieder zu Hause,falls sich jemand daran versuchen möchte bitte melden.
JJ hat noch nicht daran geschraubt,habe selber die Pulverschicht unter dem Schaltauge entfernt.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## HolyBen (24. Mai 2007)

Wir waren ja gestern bei Dir, aber Du hast friedlich geschlummert. 

Was funktioniert denn an der Schaltung nicht ? Wird vermutlich nur eine Kleinigkeit sein, grobe Fehler macht Georg nicht (**schleim**).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (24. Mai 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Wir waren ja gestern bei Dir, aber Du hast friedlich geschlummert.
> 
> Was funktioniert denn an der Schaltung nicht ? Wird vermutlich nur eine Kleinigkeit sein, grobe Fehler macht Georg nicht (**schleim**).


 

Man bekommt die Schaltung nicht richtig eingestellt,d.h. entweder springt Sie ( die Kette ) auf den unteren Zahnkränzen oder auf den Oberen. War auch noch Platt von der Tour mit Ina   .Hättet ja vorher mal was schreiben können dann hätte Ich euch versorgt.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## talybont (24. Mai 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Man bekommt die Schaltung nicht richtig eingestellt,d.h. entweder springt Sie ( die Kette ) auf den unteren Zahnkränzen oder auf den Oberen.


Man oder Du?  

Spass beiseite: entweder ist das Schaltauge verbogen (sehr wahrscheinlich) oder das Schaltwerk. Glaube nicht, dass die Kette verdreht ist (z.B. durch heftigen Kettenklemmer) oder sich nur der Zug gelängt hat. Aber kontrollieren würde ich das schon mal.


----------



## kurzer37 (24. Mai 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> Man oder Du?
> 
> Spass beiseite: entweder ist das Schaltauge verbogen (sehr wahrscheinlich) oder das Schaltwerk. Glaube nicht, dass die Kette verdreht ist (z.B. durch heftigen Kettenklemmer) oder sich nur der Zug gelängt hat. Aber kontrollieren würde ich das schon mal.


 

Ist ein neuer Rahmen mit neuem Schaltauge  jedoch viel Pulverbeschichtung und das Schaltwerk hat bis letzte Woche gefunzt. Die gleiche Diagnose hat der JJ auch gehabt.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## tail-light (24. Mai 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> War auch noch Platt von der Tour mit Ina  .
> Gruß
> Kurzer37


 
Du wolltest mir unbedingt diese besondere Schutzhütte zeigen, irgendwo am A... der Welt.... !!!

TL


----------



## PacMan (24. Mai 2007)

tail-light schrieb:


> Du wolltest mir unbedingt diese besondere Schützhütte zeigen, irgendwo am A... der Welt.... !!!


Und was habt ihr dort gemacht?


----------



## talybont (24. Mai 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Und was habt ihr dort gemacht?


so was fragt man doch nicht


----------



## XCRacer (24. Mai 2007)

Ja ja! Kurz und Kurz ...ich meine. Gleich und gleich gesellt sich gerne 

Grüüüße von anderen Kurzen


----------



## Xxmurax (25. Mai 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sind wieder da!!!!
> 
> ...



hallo schinderhannes-brothers, wollte mir ein paar fotos bestellen. sonst noch jemand interesse, dann mach ich eine sammelbestellung. bei bedarf e-mail an mich mit angaben welche fotos (z.b. miniaturanhänge), format und anzahl...


----------



## kurzer37 (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo
falls jemand fahren möchte Starte so gegen 15 Uhr.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (25. Mai 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> Spass beiseite: entweder ist das Schaltauge verbogen (sehr wahrscheinlich) oder das Schaltwerk.


 


Wie kann getestet werden ob das Schaltwerk oder das Schaltauge defekt ist? Zug ist noch  ein neuer drin ( der zweite ) .


Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## HolyBen (25. Mai 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Wie kann getestet werden ob das Schaltwerk oder das Schaltauge defekt ist? Zug ist noch  ein neuer drin ( der zweite ) .
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



Mit sehr gutem Augenmaß oder einem entsprechenden Werkzeug.

Normalerweise haben Bikehändler sowas, deswegen verstehe ich nicht, dass das bei JJ nicht kontrolliert bzw. ggf. gerichtet wurde.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## RS-Hunter (25. Mai 2007)

Michael,

du hast doch noch ein zweites Rad, also kannst Du fahren. Dann warte bis nächste Woche. Ich werde dann nochmal danach schauen. All die theoretischen Fachsimpeleien bringen hier jetzt eh nichts mehr.

So wünsche Euch allen ein schönes Pfingstwochenende. Sind dann jetzt weg.


----------



## kurzer37 (25. Mai 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Mit sehr gutem Augenmaß oder einem entsprechenden Werkzeug.
> 
> Normalerweise haben Bikehändler sowas, deswegen verstehe ich nicht, dass das bei JJ nicht kontrolliert bzw. ggf. gerichtet wurde.
> 
> ...


 

Hy Ben
der Kerl hat im Moment soviel Arbeit das der es nicht geregelt bekommt. Deswegen habe Ich das Rad ja wieder geholt.Und hast du schon vergessen:Todsünde ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Du kannst doch nicht das Werk des Schraubergottes an einen schnöden Fahrradhändler weitergeben ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gruß
Michael

Dachte der Olli hätte mal danach geschaut . Aber wie heist es so schön:
Denken und meinen täuscht manch einen.


----------



## PacMan (25. Mai 2007)

Na dann hoffen wir, Armin, für morgen mal, dass sich die Wetterfrösche weiterhin zu unseren Gunsten irren.
Warum will eigentlich keiner mit uns fahren?   René, Georg und Thorsten sind entschuldigt. Was ist denn mit dem Rest? Seid ihr noch alle vom Schinderhannes gezeichnet?


----------



## niki-2 (25. Mai 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Na dann hoffen wir, Armin, für morgen mal, dass sich die Wetterfrösche weiterhin zu unseren Gunsten irren.
> Warum will eigentlich keiner mit uns fahren?   René, Georg und Thorsten sind entschuldigt. Was ist denn mit dem Rest? Seid ihr noch alle vom Schinderhannes gezeichnet?



Habe mich soeben eingetragen! 
Komme dann morgen zu dir Pacman, aber nur wenn das Wetter es zuläßt!!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (25. Mai 2007)

Ich habe ein Bikefreies WE. 

Morgen muss der Garten auf Vordermann gebracht werden, sonst brauche ich bald eine Machete um durchzukommen.  

Sonntag geht es Richtung Ruhrgebiet; wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt, dann nehme ich mein Rad mit und drehe dort eine Runde.

Und dann kommt auch schon bald das Bootcamp.


----------



## PacMan (25. Mai 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Habe mich soeben eingetragen!


Klasse! Dann bis morgen!


----------



## burns68 (25. Mai 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Dachte der Olli hätte mal danach geschaut . Aber wie heist es so schön:
> Denken und meinen täuscht manch einen.



Was soll das denn jetzt!


----------



## kurzer37 (26. Mai 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Was soll das denn jetzt!


 

Bist doch jetzt auch Schrauber und hast bestimmt Ahnung,deswegen.

Aber sei jetzt nicht Böse mit mir. 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## burns68 (27. Mai 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Bist doch jetzt auch Schrauber und hast bestimmt Ahnung,deswegen.
> 
> Aber sei jetzt nicht Böse mit mir.
> 
> ...



Wir haben die Friedenspfeife geraucht!!!


----------



## HolyBen (27. Mai 2007)

Das ist gut, sonst hätte ich mit euch Jungspunden auch mal ein ernstes Wort reden müssen .....


----------



## kurzer37 (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute

habe für den Erbeskopf eine Unterkunft gefunden, der Preis ist wie bei der Saarschleife   www.hochwaldhoehe.de . Wird also Zeit sich anzumelden.
Möchte am 04.06. die genaue Zahl der Teilnehmer durchgeben.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## FilledBratze (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo.
Euch allen schöne Pfingsten. 

Mein neues Rad ist im Kopf schon konzeptioniert, aber das reicht ja bekanntlich nicht. 
Deswegen wirds wohl noch ein wenig dauern, bis ich wieder mit euch Mtb fahren kann


----------



## XCRacer (28. Mai 2007)

Gut Ding braucht weil! Ich hoffe, das du in Zukunft zuverlässigeres Material haben wirst.

Kleiner Kurzbericht aus Betzdorf:
Ich habe bekanntlich heute, nee gestern (komme gerade von einem Geburtstag), am 1. Lauf zum Tune-FRM-Cup teilgenommen.

Vor dem Rennen kam sinnflutartiger Regen herunter. Das Wasser lief vorne in die Schuhe hinein und hinten wieder raus. Die Strecke entsprechend aufgeweicht. War kein fahren, sondern mehr so'n balancieren auf dem Rad. Wie hart das Rennen war, erkennt man daran, das von den 32 gestarteten Senioren nur 10 das Ziel sahen. Ich war der fünfte.

Bei den Senioren II kamen von 17 fünf ins Ziel. Unter anderem der amtierende Weltmeister aus Belgien. Er natürlich gewonnen...

Spaß hat das nicht gemacht, aber fahre ja nicht nur zum Spaß!

Schönen zweiten Pfingstfeiertag


----------



## PacMan (28. Mai 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wie hart das Rennen war, erkennt man daran, das von den 32 gestarteten Senioren nur 10 das Ziel sahen. Ich war der fünfte.


Gratuliere, René!  
(XCRacer - unsere Omba-Kampfsau... oder hieß das "Schlammdackel"?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (28. Mai 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ...Wie hart das Rennen war, erkennt man daran, das von den 32 gestarteten Senioren nur 10 das Ziel sahen. Ich war der fünfte...


Bin ich froh, dass ich nicht dein Schweinehund bin 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## kurzer37 (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo Gemeinde
falls heute am Nachmittag jemand lust hat zu fahren , bitte melden.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## kurzer37 (29. Mai 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Gut Ding braucht weil! Ich hoffe, das du in Zukunft zuverlässigeres Material haben wirst.
> 
> Kleiner Kurzbericht aus Betzdorf:


 
zu 1. genau damit wir keine grauen Haare mit dir kriegen.

zu 2.Wo bleiben die Bilder,im Fs-Bericht bist du ja garnicht zu sehen. 
    Und das obwohl doch bestimmt kein geilerer Typ als Du Unterwegs war 

Gruß vom Bruder


----------



## XCRacer (29. Mai 2007)

Die Westerwälder haben natürlich ihre Lokalhelden bevorzugt. Ansonsten gibts noch was zum Cup bei www.tune-frm-cup.de zu lesen. Bilder habe ich von mir selber aus verständlichen Gründen keine gemacht.

Dodo hat auch ein paar nette Fotos unter "Bilder" gemacht: http://www.bm-racing-team.de


----------



## FilledBratze (31. Mai 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> zu 1. genau damit wir keine grauen Haare mit dir kriegen.


 
Die habt ihr doch schon   - jetzt sagt nicht, das wär von den paar Ausfahrten, wo ich dabei war


----------



## kurzer37 (1. Juni 2007)

Bitte daran denken das Ich am Montag die Zimmer für den Erbeskopf    

       buchen möchte.Also falls noch jemand mit möchte bitte melden.

       Gruß
       Kurzer37


----------



## tail-light (1. Juni 2007)

Wünsche allen Ombas ein schönes Wochenende!!! 

TL


----------



## talybont (1. Juni 2007)

Hallo Ombas,

bin am Brückentag in Arnsberg und habe den ganzen Tag frei, d.h. BIKEN. Und bis Willingen ist es ja nicht so weit. Sagt mal, wo ihr steckt und was ihr vorhabt, dann suche ich euch heim  

Gruß,
Armin


----------



## MausD (1. Juni 2007)

Kein Termin für morgen? Alle Ombas eingeschlafen, in Urlaub oder in Vorfreude auf das Bootcamp?
Ich würde gerne morgen Vormittag (10 Uhr), auch wegen des Wetters, eine Runde drehen. So gute 3 Stunden.
M.a.D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (1. Juni 2007)

...wie wäre es denn mit 11.00 - dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## XCRacer (1. Juni 2007)

Ich sag nur: http://www.omerbach.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=142&Itemid=10&mosmsg


----------



## HolyBen (2. Juni 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> ...wie wäre es denn mit 11.00 - dann bin ich dabei.



Was denn jetzt ?

Vor dem Bootcamp möchte ich nochmal zum Materialtest auf die Piste.
Gerne Trails, ungerne schnell.

Bernd


----------



## mcmarki (2. Juni 2007)

11:15 h - Treffpunkt Merzbrück? locker und unschnell - muss auch noch material testen


----------



## HolyBen (2. Juni 2007)

Ok


----------



## mcmarki (2. Juni 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (2. Juni 2007)

Hier ein Termin für Mittwoch falls jemand Zeit hat. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4624


Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## talybont (2. Juni 2007)

War das wieder ein Tag heute: von oben trocken, von unten nass, schön warm und feine Tour: 83,5 km, 6h Fahrzeit, 2100 hm
Morgen gibts noch eine schöne CTF in der Südpfalz. Dann stimmt die Welt wieder  

Gruß,
Armin


----------



## Cheng (3. Juni 2007)

Nach einer ordentlichen Portion Hühnerfrikassè und einem Stück Erdbeertorte kommt langsam wieder Leben in meinen Körper.  
Auf jeden Fall eine Mega-Geile Tour wo alles, bis auf meine Person , gepasst hat. Angekündigt waren 60km, mit Abkürzungen am Ende 71km. Was man alles im flachen Land  doch so erleben kann.
Vielen Dank an reigi für den Guide, an René fürs warten (in allen Belangen) und den Rest der Truppe für die gute Stimmung! 

Heute war es der Einbruch, im Bootcamp wird es der Untergang!


----------



## HolyBen (3. Juni 2007)

Ich bin doch im Bootcamp bei Dir Thorsten. 

Alles wird gut, zur Not fahren wir mit dem Lift zu Siggi´s Hütte und nach ´nem Fässchen Bier die Downhill Strecke runter.   

Oder wir legen uns im Lagunenbad in einen Whirlpool und lassen uns verwöhnen.


----------



## Cheng (3. Juni 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Oder wir legen uns im Lagunenbad in einen Whirlpool und lassen uns verwöhnen.



Blasen im Wasser kann ich auch machen , aber das mit dem verwöhnen ist eine gute Idee! 

Ich hoffe es lag nur an dem nicht getätigten Frühstück, dem Tempo der echt fitten Jungs und meiner 2 wöchigen Bike-Abstinenz. Sollte bis Donnerstag wieder besser werden!

Auf jeden Fall feue ich mich megamäßig, besonders auch für Olli das er mitkommen kann!


----------



## Tobsn (3. Juni 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> War das wieder ein Tag heute: von oben trocken, von unten nass, schön warm und feine Tour: 83,5 km, 6h Fahrzeit, 2100 hm...



Ja und den halben Tag hat er eine Fresse gezogen und sein Bike in hohem Bogen den Berg runter geschmissen.   



talybont schrieb:


> ...Morgen gibts noch eine schöne CTF in der Südpfalz. Dann stimmt die Welt wieder  ...



Und da hat der Kollege gleich einen Pokal abgeräumt, wahrscheinlich seine erste MTB-Trophäe.  

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## mcmarki (3. Juni 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Blasen im Wasser kann ich auch machen , aber das mit dem verwöhnen ist eine gute Idee!



von wem wollt Ihr Euch denn verwöhnen lassen ? - macht mir Angst.

Armin, Glückwunsch - für was auch immer  

Für alle die morgen auch frei haben und die Zeit für eine Pre-Bootcamp-Tour nutzen wollen : http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4635

Gruß
Markus


----------



## talybont (3. Juni 2007)

Man Tobi, Du liest aber auch überall mit  
Erzähl denen aber bloß nicht, wofür ich den Polkal bekommen hab.

War aber eine schöne CTF, bin gefahren wie die Sau und hab auch so ausgesehen  

gruß,
Armin


----------



## MausD (4. Juni 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> ...wofür ich den Polkal bekommen hab...


Für den schnellsten, langsamsten, der mit den meisten Stürzen...weiter raten oder sagst du es endlich!
Übrigens Armin, ab wann bist du im Sauerland? Wenn du schon diese Woche da bist, können wir gerne Abends mal eine Runde hier drehen. Meld dich ggf. per PN.
Marcel.


----------



## Tobsn (4. Juni 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> Für den schnellsten,...



   

Obwohl, so schnell hab ich Ihn noch nie erlebt, vorallem runter ist er gefahren wie ... Echt gut halt.  
Aus dem Jung wird hier im Süden noch was. 



MausD schrieb:


> Für den ...langsamsten,...



Ausnahmsweise nicht.  



MausD schrieb:


> Für den ...der mit den meisten Stürzen,...



Den hätte er mit seiner matschloch Arschbombe auch noch gewonnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (4. Juni 2007)

Bin wieder daaaa!!!  
Ich würde morgen wahrscheinlich gerne 'ne Runde drehen... aber erst Nachmittags... Melde mich später noch mal.

Glückwunsch an Armin! Nun verrat uns endlich, was auf dem Pokal steht!


----------



## GeDe (4. Juni 2007)

@Ombas
Plant ihr evtl. eine Tour für Donnerstag?
Würde mich gerne nochmal anschließen.
Grüsse GeDe


----------



## XCRacer (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo GeDe

Die Ombas sind ab Donnerstag bis Sonntag außer Haus. Betriebsausflug sozusagen 

Gruß René


----------



## GeDe (4. Juni 2007)

Grüß Dich, René;
Danke für die Info, schade. 
Wünsch' euch viel Spaß.
Bis später einmal
G.D.


----------



## tail-light (5. Juni 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Die Ombas sind ab Donnerstag bis Sonntag außer Haus. Betriebsausflug sozusagen


 
Ich vermisse euch jetzt schon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!! Viel Spass und bleibt artig...sonst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TL


----------



## commencal blanc (5. Juni 2007)

...  fast vergessen, dass ihr ja jetzt erst in Willingen seit, gell René ;-)

Mir ist am Samstagabend in Willingen die Felge gerissen - es gab natürlich kein Ersatz mehr auf dem Festival und so konnte ich am Sonntag nicht starten *grrrrrrr*

Irgendwelche WE Tourpläne von übrig gebliebenen Ombas?

Gruß und viel Spaß in Willingen!

Patrick


----------



## talybont (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo Ombas,

also der Pokal war für die weiteste Anreise  , 275 km von Königswinter nach Silz. Hab halt meinen Erstwohnsitz angegeben und nicht gedacht, dass die für sowas einen Pokal ausloben.
Musste mir bei der Übergabe echt das Lachen verkneifen. Gut dass er mich nicht gefragt hat, wie lange ich für die Rückfahrt brauche (45 Minuten)  

Ich bin ab morgen Abend in Arnsberg. Als gemeinsamen Tourentag hatte ich den Freitag auserkoren, da ich dann von morgens 10:00 bis Samstag Morgen 10:00 frei hab. Habe ja diverse Handynummern, Ihr aber auch von mir (zumindest Pascal).

Allerdings spricht der Wetterbericht für mich mehr nach RR fahren. Egal, ich melde mich.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## PacMan (5. Juni 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> also der Pokal war für die weiteste Anreise  , ...


Na hoffentlich liest das hier keiner von denen!  
Dann vielleicht bis Freitag vielleicht!


----------



## XCRacer (5. Juni 2007)

Typisch Rennradfahrer! Alles Betrüger, in jeder Hinsicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (5. Juni 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Typisch Rennradfahrer! Alles Betrüger, in jeder Hinsicht


Lümmel   

Also ich mach dann mal mein Fully fertig.


----------



## kurzer37 (5. Juni 2007)

tail-light schrieb:


> Ich vermisse euch jetzt schon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Sei nicht traurig bin ja auch noch da .

Der geilste Typ im Forum


----------



## Cheng (5. Juni 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Sei nicht traurig bin ja auch noch da .
> 
> Der geilste Typ im Forum


Na Hexenschwester, wenn das mal kein guter Ersatz ist!


----------



## XCRacer (6. Juni 2007)

In der Not frisst der Teufel Fliegen


----------



## niki-2 (6. Juni 2007)

So ich werde mich jetzt auf die Socken machen und heute nachmittag schon mal eine Runde durchs Sauerland drehen 

Dann bis morgen, ich freu mich schon riesig!!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## tail-light (6. Juni 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Sei nicht traurig bin ja auch noch da .


 
Jo, und das ist das wahre Bootcamp.......

TL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (6. Juni 2007)

Allen Ombas eine paar schöne Tage in Willingen und macht mir dort keinen ärger bin in drei Wochen dort in Urlaub. 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Bick (6. Juni 2007)

Hab für Samstag nen Term. eingestellt - für alle Daheimgebliebenen....

Wer also Bock hat, am besten über mein Handy anklingeln, hab ab
Freitag Mittag kein I-net zur Verfügung.

Grüße an alle und ein schönes WE.


----------



## kurzer37 (6. Juni 2007)

Hy
hier ein Termin für morgen http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4655  hatte Heute keine Zeit und lust alleine zu fahren . 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Bick (6. Juni 2007)

Hi Micha,

morgen kann ich nicht. Muß mal einen auf Familie machen - du weißt
schon... Stichwort Haussegen.


----------



## Cheng (7. Juni 2007)

Wir sind dann mal weg!!!

Trotzdem Viel Spass und eine schönes Wochenende an die daheim gebliebenen!


----------



## ratze (7. Juni 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Typisch Rennradfahrer! Alles Betrüger, in jeder Hinsicht



Au man das tut mal weh !
Ich distanziere mich von irgendwelchen Dopingvorwürfe,hm aber 96 ,naja Schwamm drüber   !
Euch Ombas,ne schöne Tour !

@XCRacer: hab mal gelinkt  

grüße
ratze

P.S. Cheng:Trikots komm ich dann mal bald holen !


----------



## kurzer37 (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute
hier ein Termin für die 
Sonntagsrunde http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4671 mit meinem neuen Bike.

Gruß
Kurzer 37


----------



## RS-Hunter (10. Juni 2007)

Hey Leute, die Ombas sind zurück.

Lasst Euch von vielen Erlebnissen überraschen ...

z.B. dem Guide-Lehrling, Sugar-Daddy oder Plautzibär  

leider auch einen Totalausfall  , kleine und größere Blessuren an Mensch und Material.

P.S. Aber es war suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper! ​


----------



## cyberp (10. Juni 2007)

Willkommen zurück. Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt. Ich weile seit Dienstag auch wieder Zuhause .


----------



## tail-light (10. Juni 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Hey Leute, die Ombas sind zurück.​


 









DANKE, DANKE, DANKE, DANKE​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (10. Juni 2007)

Wurde ja auch Zeit,aber wie geht  es Olli   ? 
Was habt ihr mit ihm gemacht ?

Hier ein Termin für Donnerstag http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4676 . 

Gruß 
Kurzer37

Der in zwei Wochen in Willingen ist


----------



## burns68 (10. Juni 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Wurde ja auch Zeit,aber wie geht  es Olli   ?



Mir geht es gut, ich habe Schmerzen in der Elle und im Handgelenk. Die Rippen schmerzen auch ein wenig! Ich muß morgen mal zum Arzt, hoffentlich nimmt der mir die Schiene ab!!!!

Vielen Dank an alle OMBA-Ersthelfer!

Es war trotz allem ein schönes Bootcamp 2007. 

Euer Plautzibär


----------



## niki-2 (10. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,
kann die Worte von burns68 nur bestätigen!!

Suuuuuuuuuuper Bootcamp obwohl ich früher nach Hause mußte. 
Bin beim nächsten Mal garantiert wieder dabei. 

Freue mich schon auf die nächsten Touren! 

Der Guide Lehrling ( ade? )


----------



## talybont (10. Juni 2007)

Bei mir wird es langsam auch wieder besser:
- Außenband links gedehnt
- Rippenprellung links
- Prellung linkes Jochbein
- kpl. Oberkörper verspannt
- aber nur ein paar kleine oberflächliche Kratzer

Wenn man sich für nen 4Xer hält  
Bin am Freitag erst mal mein Bike waschen gegangen, danach eine Kiste Krombacher Weizen geholt, gefolgt von einer gr. Portion Gyros. Nach dem Vertilgen habe ich mich erst mal gesäubert und dann um die Blessuren gekümmert. Gemessen an meinem RR-Crash (Abschürfungen) war alles halb so wild, allerdings hatte ich selten solche Schmerzen im Oberkörper un in der linken Seite. Möchte mal wissen, aus welcher Höhe ich aufgeschlagen bin.

Gruß,
Armin


----------



## niki-2 (10. Juni 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> Bei mir wird es langsam auch wieder besser:
> - Außenband links gedehnt
> - Rippenprellung links
> - Prellung linkes Jochbein
> ...




Auf jedenfall allen Kranken gute Besserung 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## HolyBen (10. Juni 2007)

@Dieter: darfst ruhig weiter guiden, wir haben auch ohne Dich keine Tour ohne tragen und verfahren geschafft.

@Armin: ich bin froh, dass nichts Ernstes passiert ist, da ich euch ja die Fourcrossstrecke runter geschickt habe. Die Schmerzen sind nicht angenehm, vergehen aber.


----------



## niki-2 (10. Juni 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> @Dieter: darfst ruhig weiter guiden, wir haben auch ohne Dich keine Tour ohne tragen und verfahren geschafft.
> 
> 
> Sehr großzügig ich bin gerührt!!!


----------



## talybont (10. Juni 2007)

Solange ich wieder aufs Bike krabbeln kann und den nächsten Anstieg manierlich schaffe, ist alles halb so wild.
Abends war es ja auch noch easy, aber Samstag Abend war der Arsch ab  
Hätte ich das vorher gewusst, hätte Markus hinter mir fahren sollen  
Eigene Blödheit: eine Kombination aus zu wenig Zugstufe und den Sattel nicht versenkt. Selbst schuld!!! Lag also nicht an Bernd!!!


----------



## talybont (10. Juni 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Suuuuuuuuuuper Bootcamp obwohl ich früher nach Hause mußte.
> Bin beim nächsten Mal garantiert wieder dabei.


Und dann machen wir mal eines in der Pfalz! Dort hat es sogar ein paar Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (10. Juni 2007)

cindymajolie schrieb:


> http://www.************.org/missions/liens/link.php?m=1&l=1&u=7&k=1q5I0e5licY2VpbrMeOJ7Lhf6Vu5L



was'n das für spinner/spamer?


----------



## ManuelAC (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo Ombas,

willkommen zurück!!   

Gottseidank scheint keiner vom Bitz erschlagen worden zu sein. 
Den Kranken eine gute Besserung. 

Ich bin gespannt auf Eure Berichte.

Ihr seid jetzt bestimmt so fit, ich traue mich jetzt nur noch auf die Invaliden-Touren (mit dem Krankenstand) 


Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Cheng (11. Juni 2007)

ManuelAC schrieb:


> Gottseidank scheint keiner vom Bitz erschlagen worden zu sein.



So abwegig war das gar nicht!


----------



## mcmarki (11. Juni 2007)

Thorsten stimmt! Und wie man auf dem Foto sieht, hast DU Dir sogar dabei in die Hosen gemacht


----------



## burns68 (11. Juni 2007)

Mein heutiger Tour-de-Doc-Bericht:

Bin heute morgen zum Hausarzt, der hat mir ein Überweisung zum Unfallchirurgen gegeben. Erstmal zum Zaffer gefahren und mir dort etwas Spott abgeholt, bin dann weiter zum Dr. Zientek, Termin erst um 16:20 Uhr, wieder zurück zum Laden.

16:10 Uhr zum Arzt, erstmal die Schiene ab (Hurra). Der Arm ist ganz schön dick, angefangen von den Finger bis hin zum Ellenbogen geschwollen. Kurzes Gespräch über den Unfallherganges, und ab zum Röntgen. 

Nach dem Röntgen, Bilder gucken.

Befund:

komplette Unterarmprellung, inkl. Handgelenk.
Kapselriß im Ellenbogen (s. Bild), ab 3mm wird operiert. Mein Riß ist ca. 1mm lang!

Schiene wieder angelegt.  Nächste Woche wieder hin, Kontrolle ob der Riß gewachsen ist.

2 Wochen kzH. Für alle die nicht beim Bund waren: " krank zu Haus".


----------



## kurzer37 (11. Juni 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Befund:
> 
> komplette Unterarmprellung, inkl. Handgelenk.
> Kapselriß im Ellenbogen (s. Bild), ab 3mm wird operiert. Mein Riß ist ca. 1mm lang!
> ...


 
Wer hat dir das angetan ? Du armer Kerl kaum bist du mit den Wilden Unterwegs da fällst Du um . Komme dich am Donnerstag vielleicht mal besuchen .

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (11. Juni 2007)

uiuiui - das klingt böse -

Gute Besserung  

Interessiert mich natürlich trotzdem, wie du dir das geholt hast!!


----------



## HolyBen (11. Juni 2007)

Alles wird gut.


----------



## tail-light (11. Juni 2007)

*Al**les Liebe und gute Besserung*











TL


----------



## cyberp (11. Juni 2007)

Gute Besserung und hoffentlich keine OP


----------



## PacMan (11. Juni 2007)

Oje, du Pechvogel!
Schnelle Besserung wünsche ich dir!


----------



## niki-2 (11. Juni 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Mein heutiger Tour-de-Doc-Bericht:
> 
> Bin heute morgen zum Hausarzt, der hat mir ein Überweisung zum Unfallchirurgen gegeben. Erstmal zum Zaffer gefahren und mir dort etwas Spott abgeholt, bin dann weiter zum Dr. Zientek, Termin erst um 16:20 Uhr, wieder zurück zum Laden.
> 
> ...



So ein Mist Olli und ich war auch noch Tourguide!!!

Gute Besserung


----------



## mcmarki (11. Juni 2007)

oh je - armer Olli,
da fragt man sich ja, was die Ärzte in Brilon gemacht haben.
Alles Gute von mir und Daniela, werde schnell wieder gesund.


----------



## burns68 (11. Juni 2007)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Interessiert mich natürlich trotzdem, wie du dir das geholt hast!!



Würde ich auch gerne wissen!


----------



## HolyBen (11. Juni 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Würde ich auch gerne wissen!



Mr. Alzheimer himself.  

Naja, ich hatte ja einen Logenplatz.  







Weiter oben auf dieser Abfahrt (da war es etwas steiler  ) ist Olli eine Stufe runter, hinter der sich ein paar dicke Äste gesammelt hatten. 

Er ist mit dem Vorderrad darin hängen geblieben und über den Lenker hinweg abgestiegen.

Danach gekonnte Bremsung mit Helm und Augenbraue.


----------



## Bick (12. Juni 2007)

Von mir auch Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ManuelAC (12. Juni 2007)

Hauptsache, der gute Helm ist heil geblieben  - oder?

Ansonsten kannst Du ja demänchst meine Glasschüssel aufsetzen.

Der Rest wird schon wieder. 

Also im Ernst - auch von mir gute Besserung  - alles wird gut.


----------



## FilledBratze (12. Juni 2007)

Euch kann man aber auch nicht alleine lassen . Ward ihr im Bootcamp oder seid ihr zur Schlacht um Mittelerde ausgezogen?  

Ich wünsch allen ledierten gute Besserung. Auf dass wir bald wieder zusammen radeln können.


----------



## Xxmurax (12. Juni 2007)

hallo jungs, bin auch wieder da! so war einiges nachzulesen, allen bootcamplern ein nachträgliches welcome back und allen verletzten und kriegsversehrten eine  hoffentlich schnelle genesung. 
olli, alles wird gut!  
armin, warst du jetzt auch im bootcamp  ? also auch dir gute besserung...


----------



## FilledBratze (12. Juni 2007)

Was meint ihr? ich möchte mir ja ein neues Bike zulegen... Soll ich mir ein Kona Explosif mit ner Recon U-Turn oder ein Steppenwolf Taiga mit ner MArzocchi XC500 kaufen.


----------



## kurzer37 (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo
da die Wetteraussichten für Donnerstag bescheiden sind hier ein Termin für Morgen. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4683  Die Zeit läßt sich noch veschieben.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## talybont (12. Juni 2007)

Xxmurax schrieb:


> armin, warst du jetzt auch im bootcamp  ? also auch dir gute besserung...


Naja, für einen halben Tag. habe die Jungs von Arnsberg aus besucht. Wer weiß was ich mir noch alles geholt hätte, wenn ich länger dort geblieben wäre (Leberzirrohse, Säufernase,...)


----------



## talybont (12. Juni 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Was meint ihr? ich möchte mir ja ein neues Bike zulegen... Soll ich mir ein Kona Explosif mit ner Recon U-Turn oder ein Steppenwolf Taiga mit ner MArzocchi XC500 kaufen.


Neu oder gebraucht? Was willst Du ausgeben?
Kanst die beiden Räder ja nur schwer vergleichen (KONA: Stahl, TAIGA: Alu), würde aus dem Bauch raus eher das KONA nehmen, da ich von Steppenwolf nicht sehr viel gutes gehört habe (bezog sich aber auf die Tundra und Tundra FS).


----------



## Cheng (13. Juni 2007)

Termin für eine lockere Samstagsrunde!


----------



## HolyBen (13. Juni 2007)

Samstag haben wir Kindergartenfest und ich helfe dort.  

Ich wünsche Euch eine schöne, erholsame Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (13. Juni 2007)

Melde mich auch ab  
Hatte heute morgen extreme Probleme, konnte nicht mal mehr auf dem Rücken liegen. Habe eine IBU eingeworfen, bin zur Arbeit und dann zum Arzt: ist nur eine Prellung zweier Rippen, aber wohl eine heftige. Mir wurden 2-3 Wochen Spass prophezeit  
Hätte gestern doch nicht mit Tobias um die Wette sprinten sollen. Werde erstmal ruhig machen und mich aus unebenem Gelände raushalten.

Gruß,
Armin


----------



## HolyBen (13. Juni 2007)

Auweia.  

Stell zum schlafen das Kopfteil hoch, so dass Du fast sitzt; das erleichtert das atmen.


----------



## burns68 (14. Juni 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Was meint ihr? ich möchte mir ja ein neues Bike zulegen... Soll ich mir ein Kona Explosif mit ner Recon U-Turn oder ein Steppenwolf Taiga mit ner MArzocchi XC500 kaufen.



Was ist denn mit Zaffer's Hausmarke? Reicht doch vollkommen aus!


----------



## mcmarki (14. Juni 2007)

Ich würde zum Kona tendieren - die bauen STABILE Bikes, genau das richtige für Stephan und Stahl kann man gut schweißen.


----------



## XCRacer (14. Juni 2007)

Und auch mal mit dem Hammer was herrichten, falls man unterwegs an einer Schmiede vorbei kommt.


----------



## tail-light (15. Juni 2007)

Für PacMan und Cheng!!! 
Schaut nach links 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (15. Juni 2007)

Tach Männers,
würde gerne noch mal ein Ründchen mitdrehen morgen, könnt ihr nicht ein bißchen später fahren?

So ab 13:00 Uhr ginge?  

  LG Patrick


----------



## FilledBratze (15. Juni 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> Prellung zweier Rippen, aber wohl eine heftige. Mir wurden 2-3 Wochen Spass prophezeit


Das hört saich ja gar nicht gut an. Du musst den Brustkorb gut bandagieren, dann sind die fiesen Schmerzen nicht so schlimm.

----------------------
Ich tendiere auch eher zu dem Kona - ich schein ja nicht der einzige zu sein, der Mist über Steppenwolf gelesen hat. Typisch deutsche Marke. Erst sich einen Namen auf dem Markt machen und Kunden fangen, später aber die Qualität runterfahren, um mehr Gewinn zu machen.
Einziges Hindernis ist der Preis. Der Versuch, über die USA günstig ranzukommen, war bis jetzt ledier nicht erfolgreich 
In zwei Wochen werde ich erst einmal eine Recon mit wenig Lösegeld freikaufen  und dann seh ich mal weiter. Ihr habt also noch ein paar sichere Wochen im Wald


----------



## Cheng (15. Juni 2007)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Tach Männers,
> würde gerne noch mal ein Ründchen mitdrehen morgen, könnt ihr nicht ein bißchen später fahren?
> 
> So ab 13:00 Uhr ginge?
> ...



HY Patrick, wir sind gegen 12:50 an der WBTS und können dann Richtung Merode fahren, wäre also sicher möglich sich dann dort zu treffen. Melde Dich!

@TL: Nettes Teil, dafür würde ich mich vielleicht auch noch mal aufraffen!


----------



## PacMan (15. Juni 2007)

Ihr habt für morgen schon 'ne Route geplant, hm?! Schade, ich bin nämlich vorher in Eilendorf und wollte gerade fragen, ob ihr nicht dort vorbeikommen könntet. Dann hätte ich ab da einsteigen können.

Ich werde mich aber morgen mal telefonisch bei euch melden und hören, wo ihr seid. Ich brenne jetzt noch ein paar CDs mit den Bootcamp-Bildern und Videos, die kann ich euch dann morgen geben.
Wäre super, wenn ihr auch eure Bilder mitbringen könntet!

*edit* @TL: Na das ist doch mal ein schickes Schiff!


----------



## XCRacer (15. Juni 2007)

Jeder normale Mensch braucht mindestens zwei Autos und mehrere Fahrräder!
Demnach suche ich für mein Patenkind (1,5 J) folgende Zweitfahrzeuge:
Bobbycar (bis 10,-) und Dreirad mit Stange (bis 10,-)

Angebote bitte schriftlich mit Lebenslauf ... ne quatsch! Also bitte bei mir per pm oder so melden!

Von Tina bekomme ich ja keine Antwort 

Danke und viel Spaß morgen, Gruß XCR


----------



## Xxmurax (16. Juni 2007)

morgen leute,
hab mich aufgrund kurzfristiger terminverschiebungen für die tour heute wieder ausgetragen. wünsche euch viel spaß und auf ein nächstes mal taillight


----------



## RS-Hunter (16. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

habe mich ausgetragen, muss noch einiges erledigen und wenn ihr nachher wg. der Gabel vorbei kommt schaffe ich das dann alles nicht. Evtl. fahre ich morgen früh dann eine Runde.

Euch dann viel Spass,

Cu later


----------



## tail-light (16. Juni 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mich ausgetragen, muss noch einiges erledigen und wenn ihr nachher wg. der Gabel vorbei kommt schaffe ich das dann alles nicht. Evtl. fahre ich morgen früh dann eine Runde.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Jungs habe mich auch ausgetragen!! Familienangelegenheiten  !!!

Viel Spass!!!

@Georg: Kannst ja anrufen, wenn du da bist!! Können den Termin auch verschieben??

TL


----------



## HolyBen (16. Juni 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Evtl. fahre ich morgen früh dann eine Runde.



Morgen früh würde ich u.U. mitfahren.

Ich beobachte das Forum.

Den anderen viel Spaß heute.

Bernd


----------



## MausD (16. Juni 2007)

Ich kann auch nicht.
Mein Hinterrad hat die Rodeo-Vorstellung auf der Downhillstrecke leider doch nicht überlebt  .
Außerdem regnet es gerade  

Morgen früh wäre ich auch evtl. dabei.

Edit @PacMan Ich hab die Videos der Action-Cam von Tag 1 und 2 auf DVD gebrannt. Kannst du gerne bei mir abholen oder ich komme heute Abend mal bei dir vorbei um mir das gesammelte Rohmaterial abzuholen. !Ruf mich an!

Marcel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (16. Juni 2007)

Die Actioncamvideos hätte ich auch gerne.

Ein Hinterrad habe ich noch. Im Moment habe ich meine soziale Phase.


----------



## FilledBratze (16. Juni 2007)

@HolyBen: Du hattest Recht. Die Tour wäre doch um 12 gewesen. Dafür ist aber Dein Schaltauge schon gerichtet und die Schaltung schnurrt weider wie ein Kätzchen. Das Rad fährt sich super und werde es jetzt wohl alleine Gassi führen. 

Für morgen früh wäre ich auch zu haben, aber nicht allzu ausgedehnt, da ich noch einiges für die Uni vorbereiten muss. Kann mich ja dann ausklinken.

@all: Alles faule Ausreden. Ihr wollt blos nicht nass werden


----------



## commencal blanc (16. Juni 2007)

Tach auch,

mit dem Treffen auf der WBTS hat sich wohl erledigt.
Wollte gerade losstarten, um euch irgendwo zu finden, da kam der Regen..

Ich glaube ich warte auch bis morgen und nutze die Zeit für eine Fitnesseinheit im Fitnessstudio....


allen unterwegs gute Fahrt!

Patrick


----------



## Xxmurax (16. Juni 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Die Actioncamvideos hätte ich auch gerne.



ich auch


----------



## niki-2 (16. Juni 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Die Actioncamvideos hätte ich auch gerne.
> 
> Ich natürlich auch und hoffe wir machen mal einen Videoabend!!


----------



## PacMan (16. Juni 2007)

Nur kurz, weil ich direkt wieder weg muss:

@Marcel: Bin heute abend nicht da. Können wir morgen machen.

@all: Ich habe auch noch Videos zm Verteilen. Sollen zunächst mal alle die bekommen, die daraus etwas zusammenschneiden wollen. Ansonsten gilt weiterhin: Bitte alle Bilder/Videos zu mir, damit ich die gesammelt auf DVD bannen kann!
Melde mich morgen wieder...


----------



## RS-Hunter (16. Juni 2007)

so, falls jemand lust hat moregn früh zu fahren:

Start Star-Tanke: 8:30 Uhr für ca. 2 Std. bitte jetzt melden.


----------



## MausD (17. Juni 2007)

Bin dabei.


----------



## kurzer37 (17. Juni 2007)

Hier ein Termin für Morgen http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4700 .

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (17. Juni 2007)

Hallo MTB-Freunde,

heute war ich mal wieder auf Inspektions-Tour im Wald. Ich habe das Anfangsstück des Thönbachtrails ab Parkplatz Rennweg untersucht. Wegen der Sturmschäden hatte dieser Bereich seit längerer Zeit nicht mehr genutzt werden können.

Die Waldarbeiter waren fleissig. Man kann das Stück bis auf zwei Stellen wieder komplett fahren. Teilweise liegen noch Äste auf dem Weg, die aber nicht unbedingt stören.

Im hinteren Bereich wächst der Weg so langsam etwas zu. Leider teilweise mit Dornengestrüpp.

Nach der Inspektion traf ich am Parkplatz noch auf unseren jungen Freund Patrick. Obwohl ich ihn gegrüßt habe, glaube ich nicht, dass er mich wirklich erkannt hat.

Auf jeden Fall ist er in den Thönbachtrail eingebogen.


----------



## XCRacer (17. Juni 2007)

Diese Info kommt ein paar Stunden zu spät. Bin auf meiner Sonnenuntergangs-Ride über den Rennweg gefahren, da ich nicht sicher war, ob der TBT befahrbar ist. 

War trotzdem 'ne schöne Runde, alleine schon deswegen, weil ich mit der Blondie* unterwegs war. Trotz ihres Alters ist sie noch ganz schön spritzig 

Prost 

*= Litespeed OBED Bj. 97


----------



## Cheng (17. Juni 2007)

@xcr: hättest Du nicht heute ein Rennen gehabt?


----------



## XCRacer (17. Juni 2007)

Habe mich offiziell krank gemeldet


----------



## Xxmurax (18. Juni 2007)

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUM GEBURTSTAG, MARKUS!!!!  

 ERSTER,... BIN ERSTER


----------



## RS-Hunter (18. Juni 2007)

Ja, wo war denn unser Geburtstagserinnerer  ?


*Dem lieben Markus alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Auf viele weitere, schöne Touren!!!*

Georg​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tail-light (18. Juni 2007)

Auch von mir alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag!!! ​ 
TL​


----------



## PacMan (18. Juni 2007)

Hmmm... hab heute morgen noch auf's Datum geschaut und gedacht: "ob heute jemand Geburtstag hat?"  
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Markus!!!


----------



## cyberp (18. Juni 2007)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Markus


----------



## niki-2 (18. Juni 2007)

Tja Markus auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag,  

dein Geschenk kommt ja erst am Freitag 

Feiere schön 

Dieter


----------



## HolyBen (18. Juni 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute zu Deinem Jubeltag.


----------



## mcmarki (18. Juni 2007)

Vielen Dank liebe Freunde,

am Samstag gibt es aufgrund von Börsday und neuem Rädchen ein lecker Bierchen in der Pizzeria

Gruß
Markus


----------



## rpo35 (18. Juni 2007)

Auch von mir Häpy Börsdey   
Und viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike !!

Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (18. Juni 2007)

> ERSTER,... BIN ERSTER


Sprach Murat zu Angela 

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Börsiday. Samstag kann ich leider nicht. Erst arbeiten, dann Rennen in Altenkirchen.


----------



## commencal blanc (18. Juni 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Hallo MTB-Freunde,
> 
> heute war ich mal wieder auf Inspektions-Tour im Wald. Ich habe das Anfangsstück des Thönbachtrails ab Parkplatz Rennweg untersucht. Wegen der Sturmschäden hatte dieser Bereich seit längerer Zeit nicht mehr genutzt werden können.
> 
> ...




N´abend!

Tönbachtrail ist befahrbar... habs vor ein paar Wochen auch schon probiert, ging schon.
Er ist nicht mehr so wie früher, aber anders, ... anders schön.
Teilweise ist der Trail einfach ein paar Meter verlegt, aber man findet ihn.
Hab dich schon gesehen, war aber überrascht, dass man mich so schnell erkennt  

Habe in Großau noch zwei Biker beraten, habe ihnen auch den Tönbachtrail empfohlen, war ihnen aber dann doch zu riskant und wählten den Rennweg   Kann man nix machen!

soo, auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
Werde wohl noch ein Ründchen laufen, oder radeln, oder doch ins Fitnesstudio.... 

Tschööö


----------



## kurzer37 (18. Juni 2007)

Und auch von mir,
 HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUM GEBURTSTAG, MARKUS!!!!  

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (18. Juni 2007)

@Markus:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch & viel Spass mit dem neuen Bike.  

Was ist es denn für eines ??

Gerd


----------



## XCRacer (18. Juni 2007)

Du hast doch Zugang zu unserem internen Forum!


----------



## mcmarki (18. Juni 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> dein Geschenk kommt ja erst am Freitag



Zaffer war fix beim Teilebesorgen - am Mittwoch ist es bereits  fertig -


----------



## talybont (18. Juni 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute für den Markus


----------



## GeJott (18. Juni 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Du hast doch Zugang zu unserem internen Forum!



Chick !


----------



## Cheng (18. Juni 2007)

Hy Markus, natürlich, auch wenn zu später Stunde, von mir alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag! Ich hoffe Du hast schön gefeiert und einen schönen Tag gehabt!  


Hier noch was Omba Internes!


----------



## commencal blanc (20. Juni 2007)

N´abend zusammen,

ich würde gerne am Wochenende nochmal ein Ründchen drehen, 
habe sogar Samstag morgen frei, könnte also sogar mal wieder gegen 10 starten  

Schon was geplant?

GRuß
Patrick


----------



## PacMan (20. Juni 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Zaffer war fix beim Teilebesorgen - am Mittwoch ist es bereits  fertig -


Ich hab's gesehen!  Shiny!


----------



## Cheng (20. Juni 2007)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> N´abend zusammen,
> 
> ich würde gerne am Wochenende nochmal ein Ründchen drehen,
> habe sogar Samstag morgen frei, könnte also sogar mal wieder gegen 10 starten
> ...



Leider kann ich am Samstag nicht, René wohl auch nicht. Die Tour müsste von jemand anders eingtragen werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (20. Juni 2007)

In your Face:
Testfahrt am Samstag Termin folgt - Strecke - am Liebsten nur Trails (oder Pascal?)


----------



## XCRacer (20. Juni 2007)

Geiles Pornoteil! 

Den hinteren Reifen bitte deckungsgleich mit der Beschriftung ausrichten!


----------



## cyberp (20. Juni 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Geiles Pornoteil!


Absolut  .

Samstag bin ich wohl nicht dabei, muss erstmal meine Packung Antibiotika aufbrauchen  und dann langsam anfangen.


----------



## derMichi (20. Juni 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit Zaffer's Hausmarke? Reicht doch vollkommen aus!



Sind diese "Delirium"-Bikes nun seine Hausmarke?


----------



## XCRacer (20. Juni 2007)

Zaffer ist der Hersteller der Delirium -Bikes!


----------



## mcmarki (20. Juni 2007)

Samstag Termin: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4717


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (21. Juni 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Geiles Pornoteil!


 


Kann mich nur anschließen , einfach Geil.
Werde Freitag wohl eine Runde fahren falls jemand lust hat melden, Samstag wird gepackt für Willingen.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## RS-Hunter (21. Juni 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Samstag Termin: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4717



Schade, bin leider auch nicht da


----------



## mcmarki (21. Juni 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Schade, bin leider auch nicht da



 das ist aber nun echt doof - wird aber dann ne billige Runde.  
Holen wir aber nach.


----------



## commencal blanc (21. Juni 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Samstag Termin: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4717



Habe mich mal eingetragen - 12 Uhr sollte zu schaffen sein!


----------



## niki-2 (22. Juni 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Samstag Termin: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4717



Kann leider Samstag auch nicht!!!  Muß arbeiten!

Trotzdem eine schöne Tour!

mcmarki: Schönes Bike und allzeit gute Fahrt!!!


Dieter


----------



## HolyBen (22. Juni 2007)

Ich mache meinen Start morgen vom Wetter abhängig. 

Sollte ich um 12.00 Uhr nicht am Treffpunkt sein braucht ihr nicht warten.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Cheng (23. Juni 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> .....Samstag wird gepackt für Willingen.
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



Ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Familie einen schönen und erholsamen Urlaub. Komm gesund wieder!

@all die heute fahren eine trockene

 und feuchte 

Einweihungstour.


----------



## FilledBratze (23. Juni 2007)

Oh Mann, nur ein paar Tage nicht mitgelesen und soviel verpasst. Wenn auch spät - häpy börsday nachträchlisch, ei verbipsch.   Hast du dir aber ein schönes Geburtstagsgeschenk zusammenschrauben lassen.

Werde mich heute raustun. Das wird mir zu spät. Muss noch viel für die FH machen und jetzt mich mal für zwei - drei Stunden aufs Bike setzen.

@Ben: Die Schaltung ist mr ein Rätsel. Hoch gehts jetzt makellos, einzig und allein die oberen vier Abstufungen machen beim runterschalten Ärger. Ich schmeiß mal Deine Kassette und ne neue Kette drauf und drück die Daumen. Denke nicht, dass es daran liegt...

Euch allen viel Spaß heute im Wald. In der vorlesungsfreien Zeit habe ich wieder etwas Luft und kann auch wieder mit euch fahren.


----------



## FilledBratze (23. Juni 2007)

@Kurzer: Ich schließe mich Cheng an, und wünsche Deiner Familie und Dir einen schönen Urlaub. Und übertreibs nicht auf der 4X - Strecke. Talybond kann Dir davon sicherlich ein Lied singen


----------



## PacMan (23. Juni 2007)

Ja, viel Spass in Willingen, Michael! Und mach unseren guten Ruf da nicht kaputt!  
Hier hast du noch einen Veranstaltungstipp für heute abend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MausD (23. Juni 2007)

Schon wach Pascal? Wir fahren doch erst um 12


----------



## commencal blanc (23. Juni 2007)

Wartet bitte noch einen Moment auf mich - fahre jetzt los!!!!

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## HolyBen (23. Juni 2007)

Ob es an meinem Alter liegt ?  

Am Wetter hat es nicht gelegen, ich habe verschlafen ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Viel Spaß auf den Trails.

Bernd


----------



## Cheng (23. Juni 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Ob es an meinem Alter liegt ?
> 
> Bernd


ich dachte in dem Alter braucht man nicht mehr soviel Schlaf!


----------



## talybont (23. Juni 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> ich dachte in dem Alter braucht man nicht mehr soviel Schlaf!



so viel Schönheitschlaf wie der braucht, kann er garnicht kriegen   

*duckundweg*


----------



## kurzer37 (23. Juni 2007)

Hallo Ombas, 
verabschiede mich dann mal in den Urlaub nach Willingen.
Bis die Tage und wie sagte Michael Jackson: I love  you all  .

Gruß
Kurzer37 und die Kurzen


----------



## HolyBen (23. Juni 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> so viel Schönheitschlaf wie der braucht, kann er garnicht kriegen
> 
> *duckundweg*



He, du Crashkid. Mal nicht so vorlaut.  

Ich habe mich mit Rennradfahren bestraft. War ganz schön windig.  


Der kurzen Familie wünsche ich einen schönen Aufenthalt in Willingen.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## talybont (23. Juni 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> He, du Crashkid. Mal nicht so vorlaut.


nehme mir halt ein Beispiel an Dir


----------



## niki-2 (24. Juni 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo Ombas,
> verabschiede mich dann mal in den Urlaub nach Willingen.
> Bis die Tage und wie sagte Michael Jackson: I love  you all  .
> 
> ...




Tja lieber Michael und Family viel Spass in Willingen und kommt heil wieder nach Hause!! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (24. Juni 2007)

Bericht von der heutigen Senioren-Tour auf der Home !

Die Kerle von gestern sind wohl immer noch unterwegs, oder warum liest man hier nix!


----------



## Cheng (24. Juni 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Bericht von der heutigen Senioren-Tour auf der Home !



Ab wann gehört man denn zu den Senioren? Ich Idiot war heute morgen alleine unterwegs! 
Ein kleines Posting hätte schon gereicht!


----------



## XCRacer (24. Juni 2007)

Da hast du leider recht. T'schuldigung!

Haben uns gestern abend im Chat, so um 23Uhr, zum radeln verabredet und anscheinend hat niemand daran gedacht, es zu posten.


----------



## Cheng (24. Juni 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Da hast du leider recht. T'schuldigung



Ok, angenommen, dann geht aber bei der nächsten Tour das Bier für mich auf Dich! 
Ich selber war auch heute nacht erst um kurz nach 1 zu Hause, habe noch mal hier reingeschaut ob morgens was geht. Da nichts gepostet war, bin ich dann eben alleine gefahren. Habe selber nichts geschrieben da ich noch nicht wusste wann ich fahre! Hätte mich aber nach Euch gerichtet! Aber Schluss jetzt mit den Vorwürfen! 
Lasst Euch für mich was einfallen!


----------



## PacMan (24. Juni 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Die Kerle von gestern sind wohl immer noch unterwegs, oder warum liest man hier nix!


Nö, nicht mehr unterwegs, aber mit dem Bootcamp-Video ausgelastet! 
Ausserdem war Markus ja gestern quasi der Organisator und hat damit die ehrenvolle Pflicht, den Bericht zu schreiben!


----------



## HolyBen (24. Juni 2007)

Ich habe mir schon Sorgen wegen meinem Rädchen gemacht .......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (24. Juni 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Nö, nicht mehr unterwegs, aber mit dem Bootcamp-Video ausgelastet!
> Ausserdem war Markus ja gestern quasi der Organisator und hat damit die ehrenvolle Pflicht, den Bericht zu schreiben!



ok ok, dann will ich mal schnell:
Das Motto der gestrigen Tour: Tempo langsam - Schwierigkeit mittel, wurde von allen Teilnehmern bestätigt - diese waren: Murat, Patrick, Marcel, Pascal, Jochen aus D´dorf und meine Wenigkeit. 
Vom Start E´ler HBF, ging es über Stadtwaldtrails hinunter nach Stolberg. Der Burgberg wurde erklommen. Nach kurzer Beratung entschieden wir uns über Mausbach, Vicht zum "Deadly Mountain" zu fahren.Leider konnte niemand der Teilnehmer die Abfahrt komplett bezwingen. So weit ich es in Erinnerung habe hat sich Pascal am Besten geschlagen und mußte nur einmal vor einer widerspenstigen Kurve kapitulieren. Weiter ging es parallel zur Hauptstraße nach Zweifall, kurzes Stück Richtung Breinig - ab in den Wald und steil bergab runter zu den Tennisplätzen. Xxmurax hat dort ein wenig der Waldboden gepflügt, aber es ist nichts dramatisches passiert. Business as usual eben. Entlang des Baches an der Cowboy Ranch vorbei zum Campingplatz Mulartshütte. Dort suchten wir vor dem Regen Unterschlupf. Leider hatte der Kiosk geschlossen und wir konnte uns kein Börger, wie geplant einverleiben. Marcel war darüber wenig vergnügt und wollte schon den Rückweg Richtung Pizzeria in Angriff nehmen. Er wurde überstimmt - trotz Regens ging ein kurzes Stück den NW entlang die verblockte Abfahrt hinunter - welche bei Nässe eine echte Herausforderung ist - bis Ortseinfahrt Rott. Dann ab nach Zweifall, Vicht. Erneutes Abfahrtshighligt - die Steilrampe (an den Gärten) deren Namen ich nicht weiß. Zum finalen Abschluß in die Pizzeria auf ein leckeres Bierchen und Pizzabrötchen. Dort trennten sich unsere Wege - Patrick suchte den schnellesten Weg nach Inden, ich machte mich über Straße auf den Weg nach Hause und der Rest der Jungs durch den Stadtwald. Alles in allem ein nettes Ründchen mit einige Abfahrtshighlights die ich dank des neuen Bikes richtig geniessen konnte.

Video sollte von Murat folgen

Gruß 
Markus


----------



## Xxmurax (24. Juni 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Video sollte von Murat folgen
> 
> Gruß
> Markus



schöner bericht!

äähhm, video kommt eher von pascal, stichwort "admin".... aber leider sind die bilder nicht sagen wir mal "zielsicher" geworden.


----------



## commencal blanc (25. Juni 2007)

N´abend zusammen,

schöner Bericht. Dem kann ich nur beipflichten.
Eine kleine organisatorische Bitte: Wann soll der Marathon sein, an dessen Mitfahrt ich interessiert bin? Hatte irgendwie 9.7 im Kopf, aber das ist ja kein Wochenende! 

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mich nochmal informieren könntet... danke!  

tschööö
Patrick


----------



## Cheng (25. Juni 2007)

Hinweis auf das Omba intern Forum!


----------



## GeDe (25. Juni 2007)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> N´abend zusammen,
> 
> schöner Bericht. Dem kann ich nur beipflichten.
> Eine kleine organisatorische Bitte: Wann soll der Marathon sein, an dessen Mitfahrt ich interessiert bin? Hatte irgendwie 9.7 im Kopf, aber das ist ja kein Wochenende!
> ...



Hallo, könnte der Erbeskopfmarathon in Thalfang sein. Am 8.7.2007


----------



## GeDe (25. Juni 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Hinweis auf das Omba intern Forum!



Hallo Thorsten, ( ich hoffe, die Anrede stimmt, denn ich kann noch nicht allen
Nicks Namen zuordnen )
1. da würde ich auch mal gerne reinschauen. Wie geht das denn??
2. habt ihr für Samstag schon was geplant?
Grüsse 
GeDe


----------



## GeJott (25. Juni 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> ...die Steilrampe (an den Gärten) deren Namen ich nicht weiß. .....



War das vieleicht der Kluckenstein ??


----------



## mcmarki (25. Juni 2007)

Genau das isser


----------



## XCRacer (26. Juni 2007)

*OST - Omba-Samstags-Tour*


----------



## RS-Hunter (26. Juni 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> *OST - Omba-Samstags-Tour*



Ich versuche nochmal mitzufahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (27. Juni 2007)

Ich kann leider am WE nicht.

Viel Spaß

Bernd


----------



## cyberp (27. Juni 2007)

und ich bin noch nicht fit genug


----------



## talybont (27. Juni 2007)

Und ich bin in Osnabrück zum Biken. (wen es interessiert   )


----------



## HolyBen (27. Juni 2007)

Du kannst also wieder atmen - gut !


----------



## ratze (27. Juni 2007)

@XCRacer!
Wie kommt man den auf solche Ideen ??
Kann aber leider auch nicht(Sonntag Rennen ) ! 

Omba-Tour nach Omba-Regeln mit Ombas für Ombas und Menschen, die Ombas kennenlernen oder Ombas werden wollen. Wer Ombas nachmacht oder vefälscht, oder nachgemachte oder verfälschte Ombas in Umlauf bringt, wird mit Bananenessen nicht unter zwei Stauden bestraft. Mit der Anmeldung zu dieser Omba-Tour erkenne ich alle Omba-Regeln an!


----------



## Xxmurax (27. Juni 2007)

kann auch nicht, besuch aus barcelona.

übrigens viele grüße von ralph, hab ihn vorhin in aachen getroffen, natürlich umringt von frauen, der schelm


----------



## rpo35 (28. Juni 2007)

Xxmurax schrieb:


> ...natürlich umringt von frauen, der schelm


Erschreck dich nicht, eine davon war meine Tochter


----------



## burns68 (28. Juni 2007)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> N´abend zusammen,
> 
> schöner Bericht. Dem kann ich nur beipflichten.
> Eine kleine organisatorische Bitte: Wann soll der Marathon sein, an dessen Mitfahrt ich interessiert bin? Hatte irgendwie 9.7 im Kopf, aber das ist ja kein Wochenende!
> ...



Hi Patrick,

ich bin angemeldet, kann aber mit dem Gips nicht fahren. Der Kurze hat für uns schon eine Unterkunft gebucht.

Melde Dich mal bei mir, damit wir Dich ggf. ummelden können! Bin für die 65km angemeldet.

Olli


----------



## Xxmurax (29. Juni 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Erschreck dich nicht, eine davon war meine Tochter



REEEESPEKT !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tail-light (30. Juni 2007)

Tschüss Jungs!!!

Eine Woche Wassenaar mit dem Kindern und anschließend eine Woche Lermoos mit Dix warten auf mich!!!

@Gerorg: nochmal vielen Dank, wenn ich nun zerschmettert in der Schlucht liege, war wenigstens mein Bike nicht schuld  !!!

Bis denne
TL


----------



## FilledBratze (30. Juni 2007)

Wenn ich das Rad heute fertig bekomme, bin ich dabei. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter

@Ben: Sieht super aus das Rad. Foto folgt nach der Einweihungstour. Da es ja schwierig ist, Dir eine alkoholische Freude zu machen*g*, habe ich mal nachgedacht, und wollte fragen, ob Deine Kinder gerne Gesellschaftsspiele spielen?


----------



## RS-Hunter (30. Juni 2007)

tail-light schrieb:


> Tschüss Jungs!!!
> 
> @Gerorg: nochmal vielen Dank, wenn ich nun zerschmettert in der Schlucht liege, war wenigstens mein Bike nicht schuld  !!!



  Tschüss und viel Spass, wird schon schief gehen. Zeig Ken mal die Sporen  




FilledBratze schrieb:


> ... Da es ja schwierig ist, Dir eine alkoholische Freude zu machen*g*, ...


Das halt ich für ein Gerücht  



FilledBratze schrieb:


> ... ob Deine Kinder ...


Kinder  ? Bernd wolltest Du Sandra und uns noch etwas sagen?


----------



## niki-2 (30. Juni 2007)

tail-light schrieb:


> Tschüss Jungs!!!
> 
> Eine Woche Wassenaar mit dem Kindern und anschließend eine Woche Lermoos mit Dix warten auf mich!!!
> 
> ...



Viel Spass und erhole dich gut damit du nach dem Urlaub auch die harten Herrntouren mitfahren kannst!! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## GeJott (30. Juni 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> ...Zeig Ken mal die Sporen  ...



   

Und sag ihm, dass er noch meinen Drehmomentschlüssel hat.  

Gerd


----------



## RS-Hunter (30. Juni 2007)

GeJott schrieb:


> Und sag ihm, dass er noch meinen Drehmomentschlüssel hat.



wusste gar nicht das TLs-Rad selber schrauben kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (30. Juni 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> wusste gar nicht das TLs-Rad selber schrauben kann



Habe bei Ken an jemand anderes gedacht


----------



## PacMan (30. Juni 2007)

tail-light schrieb:


> Eine Woche Wassenaar mit dem Kindern und anschließend eine Woche Lermoos mit Dix warten auf mich!!!


Sagt mir zwar beides nix, aber klingt trotzdem gut!  Viel Spass und pass auf dich auf!


----------



## XCRacer (30. Juni 2007)

Hier geht's zum Bericht von heute!


----------



## Freddy41 (1. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen.
Wollte mich für die klasse Tour beim Scout (XCRacer)bedanken. 
Hat echt Spass gemacht bei so einer toller Truppe mitzufahren 
Mann sieht sich bestimmt nochmal bei einer gemeinsamen Tour.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## HolyBen (1. Juli 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Rad heute fertig bekomme, bin ich dabei. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter
> 
> @Ben: Sieht super aus das Rad. Foto folgt nach der Einweihungstour. Da es ja schwierig ist, Dir eine alkoholische Freude zu machen*g*, habe ich mal nachgedacht, und wollte fragen, ob Deine Kinder gerne Gesellschaftsspiele spielen?



Hallo Stephan,

meine Kinder (ein Sohn, fünf Jahre alt  ) spielt gerne Gesellschaftsspiele, die seinem Alter entsprechen.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## kurzer37 (1. Juli 2007)

Hallo Ombas 
melde mich aus Willingen zurück und es war toll Dort.Habe als neue Sportart klettern für mich ausgemacht war super nur leider kein MTB gefahren.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## niki-2 (1. Juli 2007)

Hallo Bikegemeinde,

falls jemand Lust und Laune hat Mittwoch morgen!!! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4763

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## niki-2 (1. Juli 2007)

Huuuuurrrrrrrraaaaa der Kurze der ist wieder da!!!   

Und lieber Michael denke an Mittwoch!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4763


----------



## kurzer37 (1. Juli 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Huuuuurrrrrrrraaaaa der Kurze der ist wieder da!!!
> 
> Und lieber Michael denke an Mittwoch!!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4763


 

Hy Dieter ,
da sin mer dabei dat is Prima , Prima fürs Klima .Bin quasi drin.
Gruß
Michael


----------



## talybont (1. Juli 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Hallo Stephan,
> 
> meine Kinder (ein Sohn, fünf Jahre alt  ) spielt gerne Gesellschaftsspiele, die seinem Alter entsprechen.


dann sollten die für Stephan auch das Richtige sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (3. Juli 2007)

Hy Dieter und XCRacer,
zuerst mal mit morgen Früh, wo treffen wir uns ? Und am Samstag sollten wir gegen 16 Uhr vor Ort sein da die Familie Bauer eingeladen ist.Habe ab Morgen kein Internet für ein paar Tage weil die Telekom ein Saftladen ist und den DSL-Anschluss angeblich nicht sofort von 1und1 übernehmen kann.

Gruß
Kurzer37
Michael


----------



## mcmarki (3. Juli 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Und am Samstag sollten wir gegen 16 Uhr vor Ort sein da die Familie Bauer eingeladen ist.




das kann ja nicht unser Problem sein


----------



## Xxmurax (3. Juli 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Und am Samstag sollten wir gegen 16 Uhr vor Ort sein da die Familie Bauer eingeladen ist.Habe ab Morgen kein Internet für ein paar Tage weil die Telekom ein Saftladen ist und den DSL-Anschluss angeblich nicht sofort von 1und1 übernehmen kann.



wer ist familie bauer und wozu sind die eingeladen?  und wer fährt nach hawaii, fahren wir nach hawaii


----------



## FilledBratze (3. Juli 2007)

Das Rad ist total geil - vor allen Dingen plüsch wie ein Sofa. Da mein Gönner das Bike noch gar nicht sehen konnte, hier mal ein Foto - 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=389338


----------



## kurzer37 (3. Juli 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> das kann ja nicht unser Problem sein


 

Mit dem Schlüssel das ist wohl kein Problem,dachte aber das es vielleicht besser gewesen wäre. 
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (3. Juli 2007)

Wir sollten die Duskussion im internen Forum weiterführen. Macht keinen Sinn, hier das selbe wie im internen Forum zu posten, lieber Michael!


----------



## XCRacer (3. Juli 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hy Dieter und XCRacer,
> zuerst mal mit morgen Früh, wo treffen wir uns ?


9 Uhr in Eschweiler-Dürwiß ! Sollen wir dir entgegen kommen? Wenn ja wo? Mausbach, Kirche ca. 9:30Uhr?


----------



## FilledBratze (4. Juli 2007)

Moin Moin. Wo trefft ihr euch denn sonst noch? Startanke schaff ich wahrscheinlich nicht bis neun. BIs gleich


----------



## kurzer37 (4. Juli 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> 9 Uhr in Eschweiler-Dürwiß ! Sollen wir dir entgegen kommen? Wenn ja wo? Mausbach, Kirche ca. 9:30Uhr?


 

Bin um 9.45Uhr an der WBTS.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MausD (4. Juli 2007)

Viel Spass, aber Regensachen nicht vergessen.

@Kurzer Herzlichste Glückwünsche aus dem verregneten Sauerland.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











@All
Es war mal die Rede von einer Sonnenuntergangs-Aufgangs-Tour. Die Nächte werden wieder länger, also wenn nicht jetzt wann dann  . Ist noch Interesse da?


----------



## Bick (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo Kurzer,

Alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag. Genieße den Tag, obwohl es (wieder mal)
regnet und laß Dich reich beschenken.

Viele Grüße

Ralli


----------



## burns68 (4. Juli 2007)

Hi Kurzer,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!!!!


----------



## mcmarki (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo Michael,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag, laß es krachen

Gruß
Markus


----------



## cyberp (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo Michael,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag


----------



## RS-Hunter (4. Juli 2007)

*Lieber Michael,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xxmurax (4. Juli 2007)

gruätzi michael,
auch von mir die besten wünsche zum geburtstag!!


----------



## niki-2 (4. Juli 2007)

Nochmal lieber Michael,

   

Bin wieder online!!! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## rpo35 (4. Juli 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag an den Kurzen 
Feier schön !!

Ralph


----------



## HolyBen (4. Juli 2007)

Geburtstagssprüche zum 40. Geburtstag fallen mir eine Menge ein, leider bist du schon drüber, ist weniger fein. Trotzdem Alles Gute - alter Sack.


----------



## kurzer37 (4. Juli 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Geburtstagssprüche zum 40. Geburtstag fallen mir eine Menge ein, leider bist du schon drüber, ist weniger fein. Trotzdem Alles Gute - alter Sack.


 

Sagt der alte Sack zum alten Sack. Und im Sauerland hatten wir noch ganz passables Wetter.

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Glückwünsche. Habe einen schönen Tag mit Dieter,Rene und Stephan bei einer Schlammpackung und Alkfreiem Erdinger verbracht. Danach schön Schoppen und Eis essen. Und mal schauen was der Abend noch so bringt. 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MausD (4. Juli 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> ...Und im Sauerland hatten wir noch ganz passables Wetter....



Sei froh das du nicht diese Woche her gekommen bist, dann wärt ihr in den Fluten untergegangen.


----------



## talybont (4. Juli 2007)

Michael,  alles Gute aus Mannheim!
Was wünscht Du dir denn? 10cm mehr Abstand zur Erdoberfläche?  

Gruß,
Armin


----------



## Cheng (4. Juli 2007)

Hy Mischa!

Alles gute natürlich auch vom Chef, freue mich schon auf das frische Bier.


----------



## kurzer37 (5. Juli 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> Michael,  alles Gute aus Mannheim!
> Was wünscht Du dir denn? 10cm mehr Abstand zur Erdoberfläche?
> 
> Gruß,
> Armin


 

Das auch,aber eigentlich das du die Kiste Welde mal mitbringst.


----------



## Cecil974 (5. Juli 2007)

Bin ein bißchen spät oder? Aber trotzdem alles Liebe nachträglich zum Geburtstag Kurzer.Bis Samstag!

Viele Grüße Tina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (5. Juli 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Das auch,aber eigentlich das du die Kiste Welde mal mitbringst.


 Saufziege  
Bin doch kein Bierverlag!


----------



## IGGY (5. Juli 2007)

Von mir nachträglich auch alles Gute! 
Wo und wann trefft Ihr Euch am Samstag denn?


----------



## MausD (5. Juli 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> ...Bin doch kein Bierverlag!


Du sollst es ja auch nicht verlegen sondern finden und mitbringen


----------



## XCRacer (5. Juli 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Wo und wann trefft Ihr Euch am Samstag denn?


Hi Iggy! 

Samstag fahren ein paar von uns (u.a. ich) zum Erbeskopfmarathon. Der klägliche Rest fährt möglichweise eine Tour v.d.H.

Grüüüße XCR

PS: Hier gibt's nen tollen Film zum Weltcup-Rennen in Offenburg! Bernd! An den Mädels kannste dir mal ein Beispiel nehmen 

http://worldcup-offenburg.de/de/index.php (in der Mitte)


----------



## burns68 (6. Juli 2007)

Ich will wieder auf's Rad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IGGY (6. Juli 2007)

Okay! Danke René. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Bick (6. Juli 2007)

Ich wünsche allen Erbeskopfern für dieses Wochenende viel
Spaß, gutes Wetter und ´ne sturzfreie Fahrt.

Wäre ja gerne mitgefahren und hatte mich schon registriert,
aber nu muss ich Kinder hüten... 

Also dauerts woh noch was, bis ich den Rest der Ombas mal kennenlerne...

Tschö.


----------



## niki-2 (6. Juli 2007)

Hallo Bikegemeinde,

bin ab jetzt 2 Wochen in Urlaub nach Österreich!!!   

Natürlich mit Bike.  

Allen Teilnehmern des Erbeskopfes viel Erfolg und das ihr mir heile wiederkommt!! 

Bis denne

Dieter


----------



## kurzer37 (6. Juli 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hallo Bikegemeinde,
> 
> bin ab jetzt 2 Wochen in Urlaub nach Österreich!!!
> 
> ...


 

Hy Dieter,
dir und deiner Familie einen schönen Urlaub und mach uns keinen ärger bei die Ösis.

Bis denne 
Michael


*Suche für meinen Sohn einen guten gebrauchten 50er Roller.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (6. Juli 2007)

Für alle, die morgen den Erbeskopf fahren, viel Spaß und kommt heil wieder.

@Burns: Tut mir leid für Dich. Ich wäre gerne an Deiner Stelle gefahren, aber bei mir mangelts am Geld. Sorry.


----------



## HolyBen (6. Juli 2007)

@Dieter: schönen Urlaub.

@Erbeskopfer: Schönen, unfallfreien Marathon !

Ich hoffe auf baldige gemeinsame Touren, irgendwie kommt in letzter Zeit immer was dazwischen.


----------



## Cheng (6. Juli 2007)

Ich wünsche auch allen Urlaubern/ URLAUBERINNEN eine schöne Zeit und gute Erholung. Allen Marathonteilnehmern viel Spass und Erfolg. Kommt alle gesund wieder.

Ich habe mich gerade eben dazu entschlossen morgen eine Frühaufstehertagestour zu unternehmen. Los geht es um 7:20 Uhr ab Bahnhof Eschweiler Richtung Heimbach. Von da an mit dem Bike nach Hause. Strecke steht noch nicht fest. Es wird eine Runde definitiv über Vogelsang. Wer also genau so spontan ist wie ich hat um 7:20 am Bahnhof Eschweiler zu sein.
Ich denke mit 100km und 1500Hm ist zu rechnen. Es wird viele Pausen geben, ich nehme mein "geiles Pornoteil" mit!


----------



## PacMan (6. Juli 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Ich habe mich gerade eben dazu entschlossen morgen eine *Frühaufsteher*tagestour zu unternehmen. Los geht es um *7:20 Uhr* ...


Klingt ja verführerisch. Aber bin ja morgen nachmittag leider schon verplant.
Vielleicht reite ich am Sonntag 'ne spontane, kleine Runde. Mal schauen...


----------



## Cheng (6. Juli 2007)

es werden wohl max. 90km werden, ich schaue ab jetzt nicht mehr hier rein, wer da ist ist da!


----------



## MausD (6. Juli 2007)

Leider etwas kurzfristig, beim nächsten mal etwas mehr Vorlauf Thorsten.

Was ist mit dem kläglichen Rest? Wetter soll ja nicht schlecht werden. 
Vielleicht ja morgen kurzfristig eine Kleine-Mittlere-Samstags-Omba-Tour.
Mehr dann hier...

Nacht und allen Marathon'ern, gezeitet oder nicht, viel Spass morgen und Hals und Beinbruch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (7. Juli 2007)

Morjen,

nach Blick aus dem Fenster und Rücksprache mit meinem inneren Schweinehund habe ich mich gegen die große Tour mit Thorsten entschieden.  

Im Laufe des Tages stehe ich bei entsprechendem Wetter für eine v.d.H. Tour zur Verfügung.

@Thorsten: sorry und trockene, schöne Fahrt.  


Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Cheng (8. Juli 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Morjen,
> 
> nach Blick aus dem Fenster und Rücksprache mit meinem inneren Schweinehund habe ich mich gegen die große Tour mit Thorsten entschieden.



Hätte ich das gewusst wäre ich bei der Hitze auch nicht gefahren! 

Bericht folgt später auf der HP.


----------



## rpo35 (8. Juli 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Hätte ich das gewusst wäre ich bei der Hitze auch nicht gefahren!
> 
> Bericht folgt später auf der HP.


...Gestern war's doch nicht heiß!? Bin mit Jule 100km durch Süd Limburg geradelt...

Ralph


----------



## kurzer37 (8. Juli 2007)

Hallo Jungs,
wir sind wieder hier in unserem Revier und es war eine Super geile Zick .

Bin 181 von über 350 Startern bei 2Std.19Min. geworden.

Gruß vom Erbeskopfbezwinger
Kurzer37


----------



## Cheng (8. Juli 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ...Gestern war's doch nicht heiß!? Bin mit Jule 100km durch Süd Limburg geradelt...
> 
> Ralph



hast ja Recht, aber so schlecht um eine Tour abzusagen war es auch nicht!


----------



## XCRacer (8. Juli 2007)

Ergebnisse hier : http://www.erbeskopfmarathon.de/ergebnisse2007.php


Fetten Glückwunsch an Oli ! Das ist eine wahre Leistung nach dieser langen Verletzung !


----------



## rpo35 (8. Juli 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> hast ja Recht, aber so schlecht um eine Tour abzusagen war es auch nicht!


Kannst du mich mal aufgleisen ?


----------



## Cheng (8. Juli 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Kannst du mich mal aufgleisen ?



Na klar Ralph, mache ich doch gerne! 

Bernd hat seine Mitfahrt abgesagt nachdem er aus dem Fenster geschaut hat! Und ich muss sagen das die Tour ohne einen einzigen Tropfen regen und 2/3 Sonnenschein stattgefunden hat!

Bericht und Bilder sind übrigens auf unserer Homepage zu lesen und zu sehen!


----------



## mcmarki (8. Juli 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ergebnisse hier : http://www.erbeskopfmarathon.de/ergebnisse2007.php
> 
> 
> Fetten Glückwunsch an Oli ! Das ist eine wahre Leistung nach dieser langen Verletzung !



wie geil ist das denn? Ich lach mir den A*sch weg


----------



## rpo35 (8. Juli 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> ...Und ich muss sagen das die Tour ohne einen einzigen Tropfen regen und 2/3 Sonnenschein stattgefunden hat!...


Yep, Wetter war ideal  Ich schau mir jetzt mal deine Bilder an.

Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (9. Juli 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ergebnisse hier : http://www.erbeskopfmarathon.de/ergebnisse2007.php
> 
> 
> Fetten Glückwunsch an Oli ! Das ist eine wahre Leistung nach dieser langen Verletzung !



Danke René, ich bin halt 'ne coole Sau!


----------



## kurzer37 (9. Juli 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Danke René, ich bin halt 'ne coole Sau!


 

Das war schon eine Super Leistung die Zuschauer waren begeistert. 
Habe einen schönen Sonnenbrand.Sehe aus wie ein gegrilltes Hähnchen.


----------



## FilledBratze (9. Juli 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> ...ich bin halt 'ne coole Sau!


 

Glückwunsch, Du coole Sau . Dann können wir ja endlich wieder die heimischen Wälder unsicher machen. Glückwunsch zur unter diesen widrigen Umständen guten Platzierung 

Ich war am Samstag gar nicht so weit weg von euch - mit dem Rennrad in Prüm. Dank der Bahn sinds dann anstatt 250km nur 190 geworden.


----------



## FilledBratze (9. Juli 2007)

*******, ich bin gefährlich -> Lernen, ohne zu denken, ist eitel; denken, ohne zu lernen, ist gefährlich.


----------



## mcmarki (9. Juli 2007)

kurze Meldung zum gestrigen Marathon - vielleicht folgt ja noch ein Bericht.
Super organisierte Veranstaltung (noch eine Spur besser als Saarschleife m.E.) - Strecke war ok - aber aufgrund des Schlammes teilweise recht schwer zu fahren - Die Trails und Abfahrten konnten sich sehen lassen und haben sehr viel Spaß gemacht. 
Großes Lob an Olli, der die Zähne zusammengebissen hat und mit dem ich die ganze Zeit zusammengefahren bin.
Nächstes Jahr bin ich gerne wieder dabei.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Xxmurax (9. Juli 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> kurze Meldung zum gestrigen Marathon - vielleicht folgt ja noch ein Bericht.
> Super organisierte Veranstaltung (noch eine Spur besser als Saarschleife m.E.) - Strecke war ok - aber aufgrund des Schlammes teilweise recht schwer zu fahren - Die Trails und Abfahrten konnten sich sehen lassen und haben sehr viel Spaß gemacht.
> Großes Lob an Olli, der die Zähne zusammengebissen hat und mit dem ich die ganze Zeit zusammengefahren bin.
> Nächstes Jahr bin ich gerne wieder dabei.
> ...



kann mich dem comment von markus zu 100% anschließen. strecke hat mir persönlich sehr gut gefallen, obwohl ich mit einem fully bestimmt mehr spaß gehabt hätte  
leider ist mir auch beim dritten marathon nicht gelungen, mich vor olli zu platzieren - großes lob alte kampfsau  - trotzdem ich alles gegeben habe. aber im nächsten jahr wird alles anders


----------



## kurzer37 (9. Juli 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> kurze Meldung zum gestrigen Marathon - vielleicht folgt ja noch ein Bericht.
> Super organisierte Veranstaltung (noch eine Spur besser als Saarschleife m.E.) - Strecke war ok - aber aufgrund des Schlammes teilweise recht schwer zu fahren - Die Trails und Abfahrten konnten sich sehen lassen und haben sehr viel Spaß gemacht.
> Großes Lob an Olli, der die Zähne zusammengebissen hat und mit dem ich die ganze Zeit zusammengefahren bin.
> Nächstes Jahr bin ich gerne wieder dabei.
> ...


 
Kann mich dem nur anschließen. Ist schon ein zäher Knochen der Kerl .
Bin dann doch wieder dem Rene hinterhergefahren. Also quasi ein Loser.


----------



## GeDe (9. Juli 2007)

[Bin dann doch wieder dem Rene hinterhergefahren. Also quasi ein Loser.[/QUOTE]

Von Loser kann wohl keine Rede sein, also nimm`s nicht so schwer  Da hilft nur eins: üben, üben, üben. 
und wie sagte schon John Wayne:  DER TAG WIRD KOMMEN ..........

Allen anderen Glückwunsch zum Ergebnis

Grüsse
GeDe


----------



## kurzer37 (9. Juli 2007)

Wie sieht es aus,jemand morgen Früh Zeit zum fahren. 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (9. Juli 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> vielleicht folgt ja noch ein Bericht.


Bericht kommt noch. Wollte die hier im Forum noch ein bisschen zappeln lassen  
Muß jetzt erst mal in den Keller schrauben!


----------



## GeJott (9. Juli 2007)

Xxmurax schrieb:


> ....leider ist mir auch beim dritten marathon nicht gelungen, mich vor olli zu platzieren....



Hast Du die Bremse denn wieder fest gehabt ?   

Gerd


----------



## null.ahnung (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo Ombas!!
War lustig mit Euch am Erbeskopf. 
Warum seid Ihr so früh nach Hause? 
Ich hab die schöne Strecke halt noch was länger genossen!!
Bis demnächst
Gruss
Oliver


----------



## XCRacer (9. Juli 2007)

Bericht ist Online ! www.omerbach.de


----------



## FilledBratze (10. Juli 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Bericht ist Online ! www.omerbach.de


 
Nette Fotomontage. Wenn Olli nicht ein ganz anderes Farb- und Schärfespektrum hätte als der Hintergrund, wäre das gar nicht aufgefallen


----------



## mcmarki (10. Juli 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Nette Fotomontage. Wenn Olli nicht ein ganz anderes Farb- und Schärfespektrum hätte als der Hintergrund, wäre das gar nicht aufgefallen



gestern ist es Dir aber nicht aufgefallen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (10. Juli 2007)

Also die Platzierungen stimmen sowieso nicht. Im Rennen von Markus,Pascal und Murat ist der 6 in der Endwertung als letzter ins Stadion am Morgen gefahren  und hat die Jungs mit seinen 100 Kilo dann alle überholt.
Das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein.
Gruß
Kurzer37

Habe die Zeit der Digicam am Morgen nachgesehen und er war noch 4 Minuten hinter Murat. Dem sind wohl plötzlich die Beine explodiert bei der Zeit.


----------



## burns68 (10. Juli 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Nette Fotomontage. Wenn Olli nicht ein ganz anderes Farb- und Schärfespektrum hätte als der Hintergrund, wäre das gar nicht aufgefallen



Vera*scht!    

Vor allem stimmt das Kopf/Oberkörper Verhältnis nicht!

Ich lach mich weg!

P.S.: Bin seit gestern wieder ohne Gips, jetzt noch ein paar Stunden Krankengymnastik und ich bin wieder einsatzbereit!


----------



## RS-Hunter (10. Juli 2007)

So Jungs,

sage dann mal Tschüß bis in ca 2 Wochen. Mach mich jetzt auf den Weg nach Shanghai. Wollte mal richtige Maßen an Fahrrädern sehen  .

Ciao
Georg


----------



## mcmarki (10. Juli 2007)

Gute Reise Georg und vorsichtig mit dem Essen sein.
Komm heil zurück


----------



## HolyBen (10. Juli 2007)

SCHÖNEN "URLAUB" !!!!!  

Und danach werden wieder Trails gerockt.  

Wird Zeit, dass ich nochmal aufs Mountainbike komme. 

Ich mutiere schon zum Rennradler und werde zu faul andere zu grüßen.


----------



## kurzer37 (10. Juli 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> SCHÖNEN "URLAUB" !!!!!
> 
> Und danach werden wieder Trails gerockt.
> 
> ...


 


Auch von mir alles gute und komme gesund nach Hause. Wie sieht es mit morgen Nachmittag mit einer Runde aus?

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## mcmarki (10. Juli 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Ich mutiere schon zum Rennradler und werde zu faul andere zu grüßen.



DAS KANN ICH NUR BESTÄTIGEN - unfreundlicher Bursche


----------



## cyberp (10. Juli 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Ich mutiere schon zum Rennradler und werde zu faul andere zu grüßen.


Davon sind mir am Sonntag auch eine ganze Menge begegnet  . Aber RR macht trotzdem Spaß


----------



## Xxmurax (10. Juli 2007)

georg: schönen urlaub!

allen anderen: viel spass auch sonst so!


----------



## HolyBen (10. Juli 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Auch von mir alles gute und komme gesund nach Hause. Wie sieht es mit morgen Nachmittag mit einer Runde aus?
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



Morgen muss ich noch mal einen Tag arbeiten, danach habe ich bis zum Ende der Sommerferien frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (10. Juli 2007)

Hy Jungs
habe ab heute Nachmittag erstmal kein Internet mehr.Falls morgen jemand fahren möchte ab ca.15Uhr bitte Telef. Handy 0160/97721676 melden.Kann auch eine Feierabendrunde werden.

Gruß
Kurzer37

Bin im Moment beim Nachbarn am PC.


----------



## XCRacer (10. Juli 2007)

Ist noch eine Auswahl von Bildern hinzu gekommen. Die vom Kurzen!

www.omerbach.de


----------



## FilledBratze (10. Juli 2007)

Schönen Urlaub in China wünsche ich Dir, Georg. Lass Dir keine Schlangen andrehen, auch wenn das "Wunder" wirken soll .
Viel Spaß und komm heil wieder.


----------



## XCRacer (11. Juli 2007)

Ich hab mal nen Termin für Sa. 13.30 gemacht !

Sonntag hätte ich Lust auf eine ausgedehnte MTB-Runde mit Einkehr!


----------



## Cheng (11. Juli 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich hab mal nen Termin für Sa. 13.30 gemacht !
> 
> Sonntag hätte ich Lust auf eine ausgedehnte MTB-Runde mit Einkehr!



Ich kann am Samstag nicht, werde mich unter die Maler begeben!


----------



## XCRacer (11. Juli 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Sonntag hätte ich Lust auf eine ausgedehnte MTB-Runde mit Einkehr!


Oder hat jemand hierauf Lust ?


----------



## cyberp (11. Juli 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Oder hat jemand hierauf Lust ?


Wäre interessiert. Allerdings bin ich im Moment ziemlich langsam.


----------



## HolyBen (11. Juli 2007)

Wäre auch interessiert. Allerdings bin ich im Moment sauschnell.


----------



## talybont (11. Juli 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Wäre auch interessiert. Allerdings bin ich im Moment sauschnell.


was hast Du eingeworfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuentes (11. Juli 2007)

Ayudo HolyBen.


----------



## XCRacer (11. Juli 2007)

Es gibt ja verschiedene Distanzen. Der Anfang ist bis zu den Streckenteilungen gleich. Zum Schluss trifft man sich wieder!


----------



## HolyBen (11. Juli 2007)

Interesse hätte ich schon. Nur befürchte ich, dass mein neuer Schatz bis zum WE nicht da ist (wenn überhaupt was geliefert wird).  

Ansonsten müsste ich mit meinem Stahlrenner an den Start gehen.


----------



## Cheng (11. Juli 2007)

Wenn Ihr wollt lade ich Euch dann Sonntag spätnachmittag nach der Tour zu mir auf ein Bier ein. Voraussetzung ist das jeder eine Rolle mitbringt. Pink und Mint sind im Moment der Renner!


----------



## burns68 (11. Juli 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> ...Voraussetzung ist das jeder eine Rolle mitbringt. Pink und Mint sind im Moment der Renner!



Ich stehe total auf Miami Vice!!!

Wann soll ich kommen?


----------



## PacMan (11. Juli 2007)

Samstag kann ich nicht, aber Sonntag hab ich wahrscheinlich Zeit. Bin für Mountainbiking und für Malen zu haben. Hauptsache kein Rennrad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (11. Juli 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> ... Hauptsache kein Rennrad!


Meins ist auch bald da


----------



## Cheng (11. Juli 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Meins ist auch bald da



Allesamt Verräter, ab ins Rennrad-Forum!


----------



## rpo35 (11. Juli 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Allesamt Verräter, ab ins Rennrad-Forum!


Nochmal ätsch, schon längst geschehen  Aber keine Panik, meiner schwarzen Perle bleib' ich treu


----------



## Bick (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

der Kurze und ich wollen heute ab 16:00 am Gottfriedskreuz ne Runde
drehen. Dauer ca. 2 - 3 Std. Wohin besprechen wir kurzfristig. Irgendwas
Richtung Kartoffelbaum und weiter nach Obermaubach...
Da der Kurze heute kein www hat, bitte auf seinem Handy anklingeln,
(s. auch Fahrgemeinschaften). Bei Regen fällt die Sache dann leider aus.


----------



## HolyBen (12. Juli 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Interesse hätte ich schon. Nur befürchte ich, dass mein neuer Schatz bis zum WE nicht da ist (wenn überhaupt was geliefert wird).
> 
> Ansonsten müsste ich mit meinem Stahlrenner an den Start gehen.



Habe gerade mit dem Laden gesprochen.  Ich werde am Sonntag mit meinem Stahlross die Rennradkollegen beglücken.  

Ab Mitte nächster Woche sieht es dann anders aus.


----------



## redrace (12. Juli 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich hab mal nen Termin für Sa. 13.30 gemacht !
> 
> Sonntag hätte ich Lust auf eine ausgedehnte MTB-Runde mit Einkehr!



Ich komm mal vorbei und fahr dich in Grund und Boden!!


----------



## XCRacer (12. Juli 2007)

Das ist fein! Von dir lasse ich mich gerne in Grund und Boden fahren


----------



## XCRacer (12. Juli 2007)

Wir sollten für's nächste Jahr das hier im Auge behalten !

*Zu Sonntag*:
Bernd, Christian und ich werden am Sonntag zur RTF in Weilerswist fahren.
Von allen Dreien wurde ein möglichst frühe Abfahrt gewünscht, welche ich hiermit auf 9:30 Uhr (Börgerking, Auerbachstraße, Eschweiler) festlegen möchte.

Ich stelle meinen Truppentransporter gerne zur Verfügung. Drei Rennräder sollte ich untergebracht bekommen.

Der Spaß wird so etwa 5,- Euro kosten. Bernd und Christian fahren aller voraussicht nach die 71km Strecke. Ich peile die 114er oder 154er an. Wir fahren also gemeinsam los und ab der Streckenteilung biege ich dann auf die längere Schleifen ab.

Grüüüße xcr


----------



## HolyBen (12. Juli 2007)

Danke fürs fahren René, ist es nicht besser wenn wir uns bei mir treffen ?


----------



## XCRacer (12. Juli 2007)

Du schwingst dich auf dein Rad und rollst die 500m bis zum Börgerking! Was hälste davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (12. Juli 2007)

Dann bin ich ja schon kaputt !  

Nee, geht klar. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie mir so eine RR Tour gefällt.


----------



## cyberp (12. Juli 2007)

Gestern tönt er noch wie fit er ist und heute sind die 500 Meter bergab rollen schon zu viel  
Ich bin dann rechtzeitig am Treffpunkt und reise mit dem Rad an


----------



## talybont (12. Juli 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt, wie mir so eine RR Tour gefällt.


Macht Dir bestimmt Spaß. Im Gegensatz zu einem MTB-Marathon werden viele Leute dabei sein, die langsamer sind als Du. Zumindest dann, wenn ihr nicht zu früh startet. Aber nichts überstürtzen. Eine RTF ist das Rennen des kleinen Mannes (also jetzt nicht Michael) und wird z.T. auch recht flott und heftig gefahren. Ich finde sowas immer wieder lustig!

mfg,
Armin


----------



## FilledBratze (13. Juli 2007)

Ich bin am Sonntag aller Wahrscheinlichkeit auch mit dabei. Wer noch zu Fuß oder mit dem Rad anreisen muss, möchte sich bei mir melden, da ich sonst alleine mit dem Zug fahren werde.


----------



## XCRacer (13. Juli 2007)

Ihr habt natürlich alle nicht aufgepasst!

Schämt euch !

DIE RTF IST NICHT AM SONNTAG, SONDERN MORGEN !!!

Was uns aber nicht von einer netten Rennradrunde am Sonntag abhalten sollte. Ich schlage 9 Uhr Treff bei Bernd zu einer netten Tour vor. Länge und Richtung entscheiden wir dann.

OK?


----------



## cyberp (13. Juli 2007)

das haben wir ja gut hinbekommen  
Ich wäre Sonntag trotzdem dabei, morgen kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## HolyBen (13. Juli 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ihr habt natürlich alle nicht aufgepasst!
> 
> Schämt euch !
> 
> ...



Du Lusche ! Muss ich denn alles kontrollieren ???  

Na gut, dann halt einmal Rennrad durch die Heimat.

Bernd


----------



## PacMan (13. Juli 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> DIE RTF IST NICHT AM SONNTAG, SONDERN MORGEN !!!


Typisch Rennradfahrer! Kriegen nix auf die Reihe!


----------



## Cheng (13. Juli 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Typisch Rennradfahrer! Kriegen nix auf die Reihe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (14. Juli 2007)

Hab mir das mal in MAgicMaps angeguckt - aufs Datum aber auch nicht - die Streckenführung ist wirklich interessant. Werde dann heute die RTF fahren und morgen mit euch eine RR-Tour durch heimische Gefilde. Bericht folgt dann morgen. Viel Spaß und bis morgen.


----------



## XCRacer (14. Juli 2007)

Lesen, ihr Daheimgebliebenen !


----------



## HolyBen (14. Juli 2007)

Zum Glück hast Du nicht die "Zurückgebliebenen" geschrieben.  

Bis morgen früh.

Edit: Fallen wir danach bei den Nagetieren (Jülicher Straße) ein ?


----------



## XCRacer (14. Juli 2007)

Klar! Plünderung samtlicher Vorräte !


----------



## Cheng (14. Juli 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Edit: Fallen wir danach bei den Nagetieren (Jülicher Straße) ein ?



Ich kann Euch nicht versprechen ob die da sind, bin fertig mit den Malerarbeiten!
Also einfach mal reinschauen!


----------



## XCRacer (14. Juli 2007)

Kannst die Getränke und den Kuchen in den Garten auf'm Tisch stellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (15. Juli 2007)

Besser noch den Kühlschrank aus dem Keller in den Garten schaffen und gut gefüllt neben den Tisch stellen (bitte auf eine korrekte Stromversorgung achten).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Der Tisch sollte belegt sein mit einer Auswahl an nicht schnell verderblichen Leckereien (bitte abdecken wegen dem Getier).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Noch besser: fahre doch einfach mit !


----------



## RS-Hunter (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo Jungs und natuerlich auch Maedels,

einen schoenen Gruss aus dem fernen Shanghai. Es ist maechtig schwuelwarm. Leider nicht sonnig, eher diesig. Ist zzt. eher Regenzeit hier.

Heute haben wir mal schnell ein paar Hoehenmeter gemacht: 88 Stockwerke in 45 sec. >> fuer denn schnellen Rechner bedeutet das 9,1 m/s  

Bis die Tage

Georg

P.S.: Ach uebrigens vielen Dank fuer die lieben Wuensche, aber leider bin ich nicht nur zum Vergnuegen hier. Business gehoert auch dazu.


----------



## PacMan (15. Juli 2007)

Damit niemand denkt, ich hätte heute faul auf der Couch gelegen... Klick!


----------



## burns68 (16. Juli 2007)

*BURNS IS BACK!!!*​
Hi Ihr,

mein Gymastiklehrer meinte ich solle meinen Arm weiterhein fleißig belasten!

Würde mich sehr über eine REHA-Tour am Wochenende freuen.


----------



## PacMan (16. Juli 2007)

Hey, das ist super!  
Hab nur leider am WE wahrscheinlich keine Zeit zum Radeln...


----------



## Xxmurax (16. Juli 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs und natuerlich auch Maedels,
> 
> einen schoenen Gruss aus dem fernen Shanghai. Es ist maechtig schwuelwarm. Leider nicht sonnig, eher diesig. Ist zzt. eher Regenzeit hier.
> 
> ...



hey georg, trotz arbeit viel spass in china und denk immer dran:
å¤ªé³ æäº® è· æè¾°


----------



## PacMan (16. Juli 2007)

Xxmurax schrieb:


> hey georg, trotz arbeit viel spass in china und denk immer dran:
> å¤ªé³ æäº® è· æè¾°


Mit welchem Zeichensatz muss man das betrachten?


----------



## FilledBratze (16. Juli 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Mit welchem Zeichensatz muss man das betrachten?


 
Mein Browser läuft auf Unicode. Klar, dass er das bei mir richtig anzeigt, bei 2^256 möglichen binären Kombinationen - ist bestimmt auch klingonisch mit dabei.   Mal was anderes, ich habe in meinem Auto eine Weste von Dir gefunden. Ist wahrscheinlich von Eupen noch. Bring ich Dir bei Gelegenheit vorbei.


----------



## mcmarki (16. Juli 2007)

Eine kurze Zusammenfassung meiner "Heute-habe-ich-Urlaub-Tour":
Hatte vor mit Hans (tolles Rad hat der Bursche), dem hoffentlich baldigen neu Omba aus Stolberg ein Ründchen Richtung Nideggen zu fahren. Nach kurzer Handy Konferenz mit einem Eidgenossen, dessen Namen jetzt am Besten nicht genannt wird, habe ich diesen um 11.45 h abgeholt und zeitig waren wir in Stolberg - über Vicht - zur WBTS, rauf zum Rennweg. Dort trennte sich unser Freund von uns und Hans und ich sind über den Rennweg nach Kleinhau, Dresbachtrail, Kappelchen Obermaubach, Nideggen und einen Teil des schönen - ihr wißt schon welchen Trail - gefahren - kurze Burgbesichtigung - eine Cola (Ich schwöre), danach runter nach Zerkall, durchs Kalltall (auch wenn sich der Weg zieht - landschaftlich einfach herrlich) Simonskall, Kalltallsperre, bla bla, Jägerhaus, Zweifall, Stolberg. 
UND das Beste:In Stolberg tritt ein, mir unbekannter Junge aus einer Pommesbude, schaut uns an und sagt "Hey Ombas" - Dachte mir schon "Wow sind wir so berühmt, dass man uns schon kennt, an den sportlichen Leistungen kann es ja nicht gerade liegen, aber der Junge kam ja aus ner Pommesbude, das erklärt vielleicht einiges mehr"  Als wir dann losfuhren rief er uns zu "Kennt ihr den Michael Eimler?"  und ich dachte Bernd sei der Sugar-Daddy.
Alles in Allem für mich 102 km, 1470 HM, AVG 19,30 , 5:19 h - 
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Cheng (16. Juli 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> *BURNS IS BACK!!!*​
> Würde mich sehr über eine REHA-Tour am Wochenende freuen.



Hy Olli, klar geht da was, wir werden eine schöne Reha-, Frauen-, Holyrennradmuschi-Tour machen, versprochen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (16. Juli 2007)

Schöne Berichte von euch beiden 

Noch zwei Wochen, dann habe ich Urlaub!


----------



## HolyBen (16. Juli 2007)

Gerne Olli, nur fahren wir am Freitag für eine Woche an die Nordsee.  

Danach geht es wieder los !

Wenn ich mir allerdings die Tourwerte von Mr. McMarki ansehe, zweifele ich doch an der Sauberkeit des Freizeitmountainbikings.


----------



## Jule (16. Juli 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Hy Olli, klar geht da was, wir werden eine schöne Reha-, Frauen-, Holyrennradmuschi-Tour machen, versprochen!


Evtl. kriegt ihr nochmal Besuch aus Aachen 

Viele Grüße
Ralph...ähm...ok und Jule *g*


----------



## rpo35 (16. Juli 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> ...Viele Grüße
> Ralph...ähm...ok und Jule *g*


Die Dame hat sich nicht ausgelogt


----------



## XCRacer (16. Juli 2007)

Hi "Ralphinchen" !

wie ich sehe, war die Geschlechtsumwandlung erfolgreich, du Süßer du


----------



## rpo35 (16. Juli 2007)




----------



## Cheng (16. Juli 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> Evtl. kriegt ihr nochmal Besuch aus Aachen
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Ralph...ähm...ok und Jule *g*



Klasse Ralph-Jule! Wie wäre es wenn das Wetter passt den Grill anzuschmeissen?



XCRacer schrieb:


> Schöne Berichte von euch beiden
> 
> Noch zwei Wochen, dann habe ich Urlaub!



Ich fast auch, und dann gehts in die Berge!


----------



## PacMan (16. Juli 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Mein Browser läuft auf Unicode. Klar, dass er das bei mir richtig anzeigt, bei 2^256 möglichen binären Kombinationen...


Zur Info: Unicode wurde inzwischen auf 4 Byte erweitert...  
Und mein Browser (Firefox 2.0.0.4) will's auch in Unicode nicht anzeigen.  



FilledBratze schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, ich habe in meinem Auto eine Weste von Dir gefunden. Ist wahrscheinlich von Eupen noch. Bring ich Dir bei Gelegenheit vorbei.


Oh, danke! Hatte ich noch gar nicht bemerkt.


----------



## rpo35 (16. Juli 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Klasse Ralph-Jule! Wie wäre es wenn das Wetter passt den Grill anzuschmeissen?...


Wir sind ungeniessbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (17. Juli 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Eine kurze Zusammenfassung meiner "Heute-habe-ich-Urlaub-Tour":
> unbekannter Junge aus einer Pommesbude, schaut uns an und sagt "Hey Ombas" - Dachte mir schon "Wow sind wir so berühmt, dass man uns schon kennt, an den sportlichen Leistungen kann es ja nicht gerade liegen, aber der Junge kam ja aus ner Pommesbude, das erklärt vielleicht einiges mehr"  Als wir dann losfuhren rief er uns zu "Kennt ihr den Michael Eimler?"  und ich dachte Bernd sei der Sugar-Daddy.
> Alles in Allem für mich 102 km, 1470 HM, AVG 19,30 , 5:19 h -
> Gruß
> Markus


 

1.hatte auch frei und bin allein geradelt 

2. das war mein Großer der gerade vom Zahnklempner und vom Werk kam und hunger hatte. Da du letztes Jahr bei der Tour mit der Wassermelone und dem Apfelkuchen und dem Erdinger dadei warst hättest du ihn kennen sollen. Aber mit dem Alter schwindet die Sehkraft halt. 

3. hätten dich mehr Leute in Stolberg gesehen ,hätte man sofort nach dem geilsten Typen gefragt .

4. die sportlichen Leistungen sind doch wohl würdig oder nicht?

Gruß
eben der geilste Typ


----------



## mcmarki (17. Juli 2007)

Hi Michael,

dachte mir schon, daß es Dein Sohn hätte sein können, aber von der Größe paßte das irgendwie nicht in mein Bild.
Bestell ihm mal viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## MausD (17. Juli 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> ...Alles in Allem für mich 102 km, 1470 HM, AVG 19,30 , 5:19 h ...



Was brauchst du bei den Werten denn noch einen Anfahrer für die Marathon-Trophy? Ich glaub ich mach mal zu Pac-Man's Lager rüber  .

M.a.D

P.S. Kann es sein das ich gestern um 18:15 am Blausteinsee-Neu Lohn mal wieder einen Omba auf Rennrad-Abwegen gesehen habe (Name wird auch hier nicht genannt  )


----------



## mcmarki (17. Juli 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> Was brauchst du bei den Werten denn noch einen Anfahrer für die Marathon-Trophy? Ich glaub ich mach mal zu Pac-Man's Lager rüber  .



Das geht nicht - denk an "la familia"


----------



## cyberp (17. Juli 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> P.S. Kann es sein das ich gestern um 18:15 am Blausteinsee-Neu Lohn mal wieder einen Omba auf Rennrad-Abwegen gesehen habe (Name wird auch hier nicht genannt  )


 Absolut unmöglich


----------



## MausD (17. Juli 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Das geht nicht - denk an "la familia"



Man beachte mein neues Credo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (17. Juli 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> Man beachte mein neues Credo



Hartgeldh*re!


----------



## XCRacer (17. Juli 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> ...einen schoenen Gruss aus dem fernen Shanghai. ...


Hab eigentlich erwartet, dass wir in China auf dem Index stehen und die Seite sich nicht aufrufen lässt. Wir sollten an unserem schlechten Image arbeiten


----------



## RS-Hunter (18. Juli 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hab eigentlich erwartet, dass wir in China auf dem Index stehen und die Seite sich nicht aufrufen lässt. ...



Ja falsch gedacht.  Ich hatte auch gelesen/gehoert, dass GMX nicht funktionieren sollte. Geht aber trotzdem. Mir scheint, dass es nicht mehr ganz so streng ist.

Uebrigens, demnaechst lassen wir unsere Trikots hier in China machen.   Bei den Preisen. z.B. nach eigenen Wuenschen massgeschneideter Anzug 65 EUR !!!! oder hier findet man die Aldi-Windweste "Speed" fuer 3-4 EUR. Jetzt sieht man erstmal was die fuer einen Reibach machen  

Gute Nacht (hier ist es schliesslich schon Mitternacht) und morgen geht's frueh raus. Flug nach Beijing. Chinesische Mauer, Verbotene Stadt etc.

Bis die Tage

Georg


----------



## tail-light (18. Juli 2007)

Bin wieder da!!!







Gruß TL​


----------



## HolyBen (18. Juli 2007)

Wenn mich einer sucht: ich bin im Rennradmuschiforum.


----------



## XCRacer (18. Juli 2007)

tail-light schrieb:


> Bin wieder da!!!


Erzähl mal wie es war !


----------



## XCRacer (18. Juli 2007)

Wie ist denn so der allgemeine Tenor fürs Wochenden (mal abgesehen von den Urlaubern) ?

Ich könnte Samstag recht früh (möglichst früh!) los und Sonntag auch.

Jeweils ab 9 Uhr bin ich für so ziemlich alles zu haben (außer Analverkehr!  )

Morgen nachmittag bin ich übrigens mal wieder in der Vulkaneifel unterwegs


----------



## Cheng (18. Juli 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> (außer Analverkehr!  )



Schade eigentlich! 

Mir ist es für das Wochenende zeitlich egal, bin auch um jede Uhrzeit zu haben. Die Frage ist wer alles mit will, Olli dachte wohl an eine Reha-Tour, Ralph und Jule wollten aus AC kommen, und von dem Rest weiss ich nichts. Pascal kann glaube ich auch nicht. Was ist mit der Hexenschwester? Sie muss uns doch auch ihre Urlaubserlebnisse aus den Alpen erzählen!
Also, gebt Eure Meinung kund und es wird geschehen!


----------



## redrace (18. Juli 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> (außer Analverkehr!  )



Schade  Prosecco für alle!! Küsschen


----------



## XCRacer (18. Juli 2007)

Ich werde am WE was ruhiges fahren. Also kommen mir Reha-Touren entgegen. Werde dann wohl schon vorher eine kleine Einführungsrunde drehen.

@redrace: SCHNAUZE ! MITFAHREN !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (18. Juli 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Wenn mich einer sucht: ich bin im Rennradmuschiforum.


Mist, schon wieder vergessen Jule auszulogen *g*...Schönes Bike Bernd ;-)

Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (18. Juli 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Wenn mich einer sucht: ich bin im Rennradmuschiforum.


In ca. 5 Minuten kommt mein Konter 

Edit: Dauert noch 'n halbes Stündchen, der Chinamann war eben hier *g*


----------



## PacMan (18. Juli 2007)

Also, das wäre zwar nicht gerade 'ne Reha-Tour, aber wenn ihr wollt, dann fahrt doch Samstag zum Rursee. Dort könnt ihr dann cyberp und mir beim Absauf... äh, Gewinnen des Drachenboot-Rennens zugucken!  Gegen 12:30 Uhr müsstet ihr dann aber da sein.


----------



## rpo35 (18. Juli 2007)

So...guck bitte weg Pacman 






Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit blöden Kommentaren zu den Spachtelflecken auf der Wand - die wären jetzt nicht mehr da, wenn das Bike heute nicht gekommen wäre...
Testfahrt gab's auch schon:


 



Mein erster Eindruck: Bergab, flach und moderate Steigungen gehen wie der Teufel aber je steiler es wird, umso weniger Vorteile gegenüber einem leichten Hardtail spüre ich. Den Anstieg zum Dreiländereck fahre ich mit meinem Voitl definitiv genauso schnell!
Vielleicht liegts aber auch noch ein bisschen an der Technik...

Ralph


----------



## burns68 (18. Juli 2007)

Ich will nur wieder auf's Rad!


----------



## XCRacer (18. Juli 2007)

Das kommt schon nach, Ralph. Mußt dich erst an die andere Haltung gewöhnen. Geht bestimmt schneller bergauf, als mit'm MTB.

Für den Fall, dass du noch ein bissle Individualität reinbringen willst: roter Sattel, rotes Lenkerband! Ansonsten Top


----------



## ratze (18. Juli 2007)

Hi !
Ich habe am Samstag mal Zeit(9.30 bis 14:30) und würde mich über eine Tour freuen !!
Zu Auswahl habe ich ein Rennrad und ein MTB(muss man bestimmt hier mittlerweile angeben)! 
Schöne Strecken für´s Rennrad habe ich !
MTB Strecken suche ich!
Singletrials bevorzugt !  

grüße
ratze


----------



## Xxmurax (18. Juli 2007)

thorsten, war heut bei dir klingeln um trikot für ratze abzuholen, warst aber nicht da... ergo: ratze, hab dein trikot nicht, und freitag hab ich frei. aber bekommst es dann bestimmt am samstag direkt von thorsten, denn natürlich, wenn du mal wieder mitfährst, bin ich in BCN!!


----------



## rpo35 (19. Juli 2007)

Samstag: Was geht denn jetzt ? Achja: 9:00 Uhr ist mir/uns defenitiv zu früh René!! Gegen 12:00 ab Eschweiler/Dürwiß klingt schon angenehmer ;-)

Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (19. Juli 2007)

Guten Morgen!
Eins vorab: Ich bin's! Die echte Jule! 

Reha-Tour klingt gut. Bin gestern mit meinem MTB einem wahnsinnigen Rennradfahrer hinterhergehechtet.
Aber wir können auch schon um 11:00 Uhr in Eschweiler sein. 



ratze schrieb:


> Hi !
> Zu Auswahl habe ich ein Rennrad und ein MTB(muss man bestimmt hier mittlerweile angeben)!


Ich hab' nur ein MTB. 
Mama sagt: Ein neues Fahrrad pro Jahr reicht. 

Jule.

P.S.: Und besonders freut es mich, daß Herr rpo sich jetzt genauso oft die Beine rasieren darf wie ich. Kacke, wa?


----------



## Bick (19. Juli 2007)

Ich wär am Samstag auch dabei und würde ne Runde mitfahren.

Gegen 11.00 loszufahren wär mir auch lieber.


----------



## rpo35 (19. Juli 2007)

Jule schrieb:
			
		

> ... Mama sagt: Ein neues Fahrrad pro Jahr reicht.
> 
> Jule.


Mama hat schon lange nix mehr zu sagen 


			
				Jule schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Und besonders freut es mich, daß Herr rpo sich jetzt genauso oft die Beine rasieren darf wie ich. Kacke, wa?


Wenn du nicht lieb bist, fahre ich schon bald wieder im Lassie-Look


----------



## HolyBen (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo Gemeinde, ich verabschiede mich für eine Woche.

Kein radeln außer Familientouren, kein Computer, keine Sonne.  

Zusammengefasst: holländische Küste.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Cheng (19. Juli 2007)

Hier gehts zur frauentauglichen Rehatour für Olli & Co. am kommenden Samstag!

Für die ganz ambitionierten wird XCRacer sicher noch eine Vortour zum warm fahren anbieten!


----------



## burns68 (19. Juli 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde, ich verabschiede mich für eine Woche.
> 
> Kein radeln außer Familientouren, kein Computer, keine Sonne.
> 
> ...



Schönen Urlaub, Sugardaddy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (20. Juli 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Für den Fall, dass du noch ein bissle Individualität reinbringen willst: roter Sattel, rotes Lenkerband!
> :



:kotz: 

Lass das bloß so!!


----------



## Bick (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

bin morgen (endlich mal) dabei. Freu mich schon, mal ein paar von den
anderen Ombas kennenzulernen.

Werde in Gressenich am REWE zu Euch stoßen.

Adios

ralli


----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. Juli 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Morgen nachmittag bin ich übrigens mal wieder in der Vulkaneifel unterwegs



Hi René,

apropos Vulkaneifel. Wir sehen uns dann nach langer Zeit mal wieder spätestens am 08.09.2007 beim Vulkanbike  Ich werde die lange Runde drehen. Soll sich ja lohnen. Kenn mich dort gut aus und weiß zur Not wie ich nach Hause komme  
Morgen fahre ich auch wieder nach Daun. Wir sehen uns  

VG


----------



## kurzer37 (20. Juli 2007)

Hy Jungs und Mädels, 

fahre dann morgen wohl alleine hier trotzdem ein Termin http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4840. Am Mittwoch bin Ich ja nach den Absagen von Ralf und Berthold dann innerhalb von 10 Minuten um zwei neue Mitfahrer reicher geworden.So fuhren Tarras,Bikebum und Karl-Heinz aus Büsbach sowie meiner einer als Guido durch die Wälder um Vicht ,Breinig,Venwegen. Weiter ging es über Mulartshütte nach Zweifall ,Breinig,Breinigerberg und über den Steinbruch Rüst zurück nach Mausbach.Werde gegen 15.30 Uhr eine Frühaufstehertour starten,falls jemand lust hat melden.
Wie wäre es am Montag mit einer Feierabendtour?
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (20. Juli 2007)

ratze schrieb:


> Hi !
> Ich habe am Samstag mal Zeit(9.30 bis 14:30) und würde mich über eine Tour freuen !!
> Zu Auswahl habe ich ein Rennrad und ein MTB(muss man bestimmt hier mittlerweile angeben)!
> Schöne Strecken für´s Rennrad habe ich !
> ...


Hi ratze

Hättest du nicht Lust auf 'ne nette Rennradrunde am Sonntag? Am liebsten recht früh und nur für 2-fach-Kettenblättler geeignet


----------



## XCRacer (20. Juli 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Hier gehts zur frauentauglichen Rehatour für Olli & Co. am kommenden Samstag!
> 
> Für die ganz ambitionierten wird XCRacer sicher noch eine Vortour zum warm fahren anbieten!



*Not the Nine O'Clock News


*


----------



## XCRacer (20. Juli 2007)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Morgen fahre ich auch wieder nach Daun. Wir sehen uns


Ach haste jetzt nen Dritt-Wohnsitz? 

Jau bis Daun


----------



## ratze (20. Juli 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hi ratze
> 
> Hättest du nicht Lust auf 'ne nette Rennradrunde am Sonntag? Am liebsten recht früh und nur für 2-fach-Kettenblättler geeignet



Klar immer !
Wie wär es denn mit nem Start ab Vicht bei JJ um 10 Uhr ?

Samstag kann ich mich auch ab 9:45 ,ab Treffpunkt am Omerbach Ecke Eifelstr an dich dranhängen !


----------



## XCRacer (21. Juli 2007)

Zu Sonntag sag ich mal Ja! Bin um 10 beim JJ.

Zu Samstag: Du meinst heute? Ich fahre gleich um 9 los, da werde ich um 9.45 wohl schon tief im Wald zwischen Rennweg und WBTS sein.


----------



## tail-light (21. Juli 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hy Jungs und Mädels,
> 
> fahre dann morgen wohl alleine


 
Ich glaube nicht. Ich habe mich auch eingetragen. Habe heute Mittag noch viel zu erledigen und muß auch noch ausnüchtern !!!

Treffen wir uns am Gottfriedskreuz? (Wann?)

Denn anderen Jungs und Jule wünsche ich viel Spass und eine schöne Tour, ein anderes Mal...

Gruß TL

PS: Ich bringe vielleicht noch eine Thunderpussy mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tail-light (21. Juli 2007)

Dann sehen wir uns halb vier, Zweifall Kirche!!!

Gruß TL


----------



## rpo35 (21. Juli 2007)

Feine Reharunde war das 






Meine paar Bilder hab' ich schon hier hochgeladen...

Ralph


----------



## kurzer37 (21. Juli 2007)

Hallo Gemeinde,
hier der Termin für Montag http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4847 .Bericht von Heute folgt morgen.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## FilledBratze (21. Juli 2007)

War ne schöne Tour heute. Es geht auch mal ohne Trails. DAnn doch nicht ganz. Nach dem leckeren Bier in Mausbach trennte ich mich den rstlich verbliebenen, die ihre Heimreise nach Eschweiler antraten und fuhr noch über Breinig Spielplatz auf den Nordwanderweg zur Dreilägerbachtalsperre, dann auf den Hasselbachgraben, Vicht, Mausbach zurück nach Eschweiler. 
Keine Ahnung wieviel Kilometer


----------



## bobcat (21. Juli 2007)

Ja...nette Reha Runde. Seid´s ein lustiger Haufen  

Thomas


----------



## XCRacer (21. Juli 2007)

Hier nochmal nochmal die kleine Style-Kunde:

Am Rennrad keine Ventilkäppchen. Gelbe schon mal gar nicht ! Am MTB schon, um das Ventil vor Dreck zu schützen.

An gekröpften Rizer-Lenker gehören keine Hörnchen !

Die Reifenschrift sollte sich immer mit der Beschriftung auf der Felge oder mit dem Ventil decken. Man achtet zB. darauf, dass das I von Nobby Nic, mit dem Ventil eine Linie bildet.

Den Ahead-Deckel richtet man so aus, dass man die Schrift lesen kann. Ebenso presst man die Lagerschalen ein, so dass die Schrift von vorne zu lesen ist.

Für die meisten ist das Kleinkrämerei, aber an diesen Details erkennt man, ob ein Freizeit-Schrauber oder ein Händler wert auf Details legt und sauber und penibel arbeitet 

Bei der nächsten Omba-Tour werden Verweise ausgesprochen und ggf auch Strafzettel verteilt


----------



## FilledBratze (21. Juli 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hier nochmal nochmal die kleine Style-Kunde:
> 
> Am Rennrad keine Ventilkäppchen.


 

Nehmt ihr mich mit transparenten Ventilkappen und behaarten Beinen morgen mit ?


----------



## niki-2 (21. Juli 2007)

Juhuuuu!! 

Ich bin wieder da  

Toller Urlaub super Wetter und tolle Touren gemacht!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## ratze (21. Juli 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Nehmt ihr mich mit transparenten Ventilkappen und behaarten Beinen morgen mit ?



Nö !
Ventilkappen müssen ab !!
Über dein Beinkleid müssen wir noch gutachten !

@XCRacer!
Ich lobe deine Style-Kunde! 
Weiter so ! 

War ne schöne Tour heute!
Danke 

grüße
ratze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (22. Juli 2007)

Guten Morgen Ihr Schlafmuetzen,  

nun die letzte Nachricht aus Fernost. Machen uns jetzt auf den Heimweg und sind Sonntagnacht 0:00 Uhr MESZ wieder in den heimischen Doerfern.

Freue mich schon wieder auf eine schoene Bike-Runde. Vielleicht hat jemand in der Woche Zeit, habe zeitweise noch Urlaub, d.h. Di & Do kann ich nicht.

Bis dahin  

Gruesse

Gerog


----------



## Wüstenhund (22. Juli 2007)

Hallo Ombananier! Kurzer Nachtrag zur Reha-Tour: Hat viel Spaß gemacht und mein Knie hat auch gut durchgehalten! Nur die Straßenrückfahrt war dann alles andere als "Reha" 
*
Hier die Bildergebnisse des Tages: *
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/DSC001612.JPG
3-Eichen-Aussichtspunkt

Endergebnis nach Bordsteinkuss auf der Rückfahrt 
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/DSC001645.JPG

Bis demnächst!
Humpelnder Wüstenhund


----------



## Cheng (22. Juli 2007)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> Endergebnis nach Bordsteinkuss auf der Rückfahrt
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/DSC001645.JPG
> 
> Bis demnächst!
> Humpelnder Wüstenhund



Das sieht nicht schön aus, aber sowas passiert leider auf Asphalt, wie ist das denn passiert?
Lass Dich schön pflegen und immer denken, das Knie ist das wichtigste!


----------



## FilledBratze (22. Juli 2007)

Das sieht wirklich nicht schön aus. Hoffe, es ist bei den Schürfwunden geblieben.

ratze, xcracer und ich haben heute eine schöne RR - Tour (ja, wir sind fremdgefahren ) über Roetgen, über ein paar sehr schöne Vennstraßen nach Konzen, Raffelsbrand, Rest wie gehabt. 
Tempo war zügig, was denn Vorteil hat, dass man rechtzeigig zur Pasta zu Hause ist


----------



## Jule (22. Juli 2007)

Hey Ombas!
Das war schön gestern. Und zum 4.Mal in diesem Jahr und überhaupt wurde die magische 100 geknackt. Fein.

Hab' eben noch 'ne kleine Runde durch den Stadtwald gedreht und habe Herrn rpo beim Fremdfahren am Dreiländereck gesehen. Sozusagen inflagrantie beim Posen erwischt......äh, ich war natürlich nicht zum Posen da...

@Wüstenhund: Komm mal her, ich kraul' dich ein bisschen. 
Ach nee, doch nicht, du hast ja über meinen Spacerturm gelästert.......pffffffffth

Jule.


----------



## kurzer37 (22. Juli 2007)

Hy Ombas,
hier der Bericht der gestrigen Frühaufstehertour des Kurzen. Da der Häuptling der Ombas zu nachtschlafender Zeit zu einer Tour aufgerufen hatte,startete der kleinste Omba eine Gegentour zu christlicher Stunde .
Und es fanden sich drei weitere Recken mit Naman tarras der Belgier,DH Keram der Atscher und DIX der Exil-Mausbacher sowie ihre Ombalieblichkeit tail-light am Treffpunkt ein.Kurz ein Gebet am Treffpunkt gehn Himmel und los ging es an den Bibern vorbei in Richtung Roetgen. Über den Hasselbachgraben ging es zur Pegelmeßstelle und man beschloss mit Dix als Scout den Weg zum Schleebachgraben zu suchen( da keiner alles wußte und wenige viel).Dies wurde mit allgemeiner Zustimmung hingenommen . Dix nutzte die Gunst der Stunde und verpasste den Mitstreitern eine Matschpackung mit den Worten: ,,dat is gleich Vorbei".Prinzessin tail-light erwiederte das er das wohl immer sagt und anschließend keiner mehr trocken nach Hause kommt. Als der Schleebachgraben gefunden ward ,wurde eben jener fahrerisch gemeistert.Kurz vor dem Ende des Schleebachgrabens trafen wir auf eine Horde wilder Ferkel die uns den Blick des Bösen ( der Häuptling schaute wie unser Cheng ) zuwarfen. Weiter ging es die Leiter des Himmels hinabgleitend zum NW-Weg. Und hier sollten die Worte der Prinzessin furchtbare Wirklichkeit werden. Dix der Mausbacher durchfuhr jedes Schlammloch welches den Weg querte und die tapferen Recken kämpften mit den Wiedrigkeiten. Weiter ging es über Mulartshütte zum Anfang des NW Weges zurück nach Zweifall.Noch kurz den Trail hinter den Tennisplätzen mitgenommen und zur zweiten Kirche im Dorf um auch dem evangelischem Gott für seine Unterstützung zu Danken.
Hier trennten sich die Wege der Truppe und Prinzessin tail light fuhr im Schutz von DH Keram und Dix ihre Wege gen Heimat um die eben im Wald erlegte Sau auf dem Grill zu braten  .

Gruß
Kurzer37

Bilder gibts im Album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (22. Juli 2007)

Klasse Bericht, Michael!  

Olli, wie lief die Reha-Tour denn für dich? Können wir bald wieder über die Trails fegen?


----------



## rpo35 (22. Juli 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> ...und man beschloss mit Dix als Scout  den Schleebachgraben zu suchen...


Wie kann man denn bitteschön noch den Schleebachgraben suchen müssen, wenn man vorher den Hasselbachgraben gefahren ist?  Ansonsten feiner Bericht 
@Wauwau: Ich wünsch' mal schnelle Heilung!!

Ralph


----------



## Wüstenhund (22. Juli 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Das sieht nicht schön aus, aber sowas passiert leider auf Asphalt, wie ist das denn passiert?
> Lass Dich schön pflegen und immer denken, das Knie ist das wichtigste!



Das war Dummheit. Ich war einfach unkonzentriert, nachdem ich mit knapp 40 in die Ortschaft reingebrettert bin und meinte mal kurz hinter mich schauen zu müssen, ob da ein Auto kommt. Da hat`s mich gegen den Bordstein gedrückt und ich hab` das Gleichgewicht verloren.  

Danke für die Gute-Besserungswünsche! Dauert ein paar Tage, dann ist alles wieder okay 

@Jule... kraulen mag ich unter dem Kinn am liebsten. Aber schnurren ist bei Wüstenhunden nicht


----------



## FilledBratze (22. Juli 2007)

Werd' ich auch gekrault? Dann werf' ich mich auf den nächstbesten Gehweg


----------



## XCRacer (22. Juli 2007)

Unterhaltsamer Bericht, Michael 



kurzer37 schrieb:


> Kurz vor dem Ende des Schleebachgrabens trafen wir auf eine Horde wilder Ferkel die uns den Blick des Bösen ( der Häuptling schaute wie unser Cheng ) zuwarfen.



Thorsten! Ist recht, wenn ich den Bericht zur gestrigen Omba-Tour schreibe? Dauert ja sonst bis zum Sankt Nimmerleinstag 



			
				RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hat jemand in der Woche Zeit, habe zeitweise noch Urlaub, d.h. Di & Do kann ich nicht.


Ich kann diese Woche vormittags. Mittwoch kann vielleicht auch der Dieter. Weiß nicht ob er frei hat, weil er vergangenes WE nicht tröten war(?)


----------



## rpo35 (22. Juli 2007)

Kraulen, ich hör' immer kraueln...hier wird nur einer gekrault und das bin ich


----------



## rpo35 (22. Juli 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> ...Dann werf' ich mich auf den nächstbesten Gehweg


Machst du doch auch so andauernd


----------



## Cheng (22. Juli 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Thorsten! Ist recht, wenn ich den Bericht zur gestrigen Omba-Tour schreibe? Dauert ja sonst bis zum Sankt Nimmerleinstag



Habe es bisher leider noch nicht geschafft, aber wenn DU so heiss darauf bist, gerne, lade dann gleich die Bilder von Ralph noch hoch, also schnell noch eine Datensicherung unseres Fotoalbum machen!


----------



## XCRacer (22. Juli 2007)

Lass die Bilder doch beim Ralph! 
So bleibt unser Webspace verschont und wir besorgen ihm ein bisschen Traffic


----------



## Wüstenhund (22. Juli 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Machst du doch auch so andauernd


 der Demolition Man


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (22. Juli 2007)

Hey Herr abgebrochener Meter, kannst Du mir mal sagen welche Gemeinsamkeiten zwischen diesen beiden Bildern sein sollte?






und 







Bis auf die Haare im Gesicht und das ich hinter einen Zaun gesperrt werden müsste, finde ich keine!

Also, immer schön kusch halten!


----------



## rpo35 (22. Juli 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Lass die Bilder doch beim Ralph!
> So bleibt unser Webspace verschont und wir besorgen ihm ein bisschen Traffic


Ja mach mal, ich verschieb' die dann alle paar Tage ...nee macht nur, kein Problem


----------



## XCRacer (22. Juli 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Habe es bisher leider noch nicht geschafft, ...


Warst aber recht oft online in der Zwischenzeit 

Hier der Bericht: http://www.omerbach.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=162&Itemid=1

Michael ! Mussten deinen kürzen, wäre sonst zu viel geworden.


----------



## Cheng (22. Juli 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Warst aber recht oft online in der Zwischenzeit
> 
> Hier der Bericht: http://www.omerbach.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=162&Itemid=1



das heisst mein Rechner war online, ich musste mich um den Braten kümmern, siehe Foto oben!
Aber mit einem guten Burgunder ein Gedicht!


----------



## burns68 (22. Juli 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Olli, wie lief die Reha-Tour denn für dich? Können wir bald wieder über die Trails fegen?



Die REHA-Tour war echt schön!  Hat richtig spaß gemacht wieder auf dem Rad zu sitzten.

Aber die Trails und die Downhill ich denke es ist noch reine Kopfsache! Daher  könnt ihr ja fegen gehen, ich werde es noch sehr gemach angehen.

Danke an alle Teilnehmer, war eine schöne Tour!


----------



## FilledBratze (22. Juli 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Machst du doch auch so andauernd


 
Na, da habt ihr doch auch euer Gutes davon - lachen ohne Ende.


----------



## burns68 (22. Juli 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Na, da habt ihr doch auch euer Gutes davon - lachen ohne Ende.




Wenn ich einen Clown sehen will, gehe ich in den Zirkus!!


----------



## niki-2 (22. Juli 2007)

Ich kann diese Woche vormittags. Mittwoch kann vielleicht auch der Dieter. Weiß nicht ob er frei hat, weil er vergangenes WE nicht tröten war(?)[/QUOTE]

Habe noch 2 Wochen Urlaub! Können Mittwoch gerne fahren! 

Werde einen Termin machen

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## niki-2 (22. Juli 2007)

Termin für Mittwoch!!!!! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4850

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (23. Juli 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Hey Herr abgebrochener Meter, kannst Du mir mal sagen welche Gemeinsamkeiten zwischen diesen beiden Bildern sein sollte?
> Bis auf die Haare im Gesicht und das ich hinter einen Zaun gesperrt werden müsste, finde ich keine!
> 
> Also, immer schön kusch halten!


 

Ein Blick sagt mehr als tausend Worte .


----------



## Bick (23. Juli 2007)

Hallo Ombas,

wollte an dieser Stelle nur  noch mal kurz erwähnen, daß es am
Samstag richtig Spaß gemacht hat. Das schreit nach Wiederholung!

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## XCRacer (23. Juli 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Termin für Mittwoch!!!!!


Hab mich eingetragen, obwohl ich die angekündigten 4 Stunden nicht Zeit habe. Hab nämlich Spätdienst, nicht Früh!  Klinke mich dann mittendrin aus.

Grüüüße xcr


----------



## RS-Hunter (23. Juli 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Termin für Mittwoch!!!!!



Hallo Jungs und natürlich auch Mädels,

sind wohlerhalten gestern Nacht wieder zu Hause angekommen. Habe mich dann auch mal für Mittwoch eingetragen. Freue mich mal wieder auf'm Bike zu sitzen.  

Bis denne

Grüße
Georg


----------



## mcmarki (23. Juli 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Hey Herr abgebrochener Meter, kannst Du mir mal sagen welche Gemeinsamkeiten zwischen diesen beiden Bildern sein sollte?
> 
> 
> Bis auf die Haare im Gesicht und das ich hinter einen Zaun gesperrt werden müsste, finde ich keine!
> ...



ggf. besteht noch Ähnlichkeit bei der Frisur


----------



## XCRacer (23. Juli 2007)

Am kommenden Samstag bekomme ich Besuch aus der Vordereifel (_nicht_ Vulkaneinfel  ). Es wurde der Wunsch nach einer "frauentauglichen Tour mit ein paar Trails" geäußert.

Wollen wir dem Gast entgegen kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cecil974 (24. Juli 2007)

Das Tempo sollte "frauentauglich" sein 
Gruß Tina


----------



## Cheng (24. Juli 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Am kommenden Samstag bekomme ich Besuch aus der Vordereifel (_nicht_ Vulkaneinfel  ). Es wurde der Wunsch nach einer "frauentauglichen Tour mit ein paar Trails" geäußert.
> 
> Wollen wir dem Gast entgegen kommen?


von mir aus doch gerne, ich könnte aber leider nur von 11:30Uhr bis max. 15:00Uhr! Habe vor- und nachher sehr wichtige Termine. An mir braucht sich aber niemand aufhalten, fahre ansonsten alleine, wenn es länger dauert kann ich mich auch entsprechend früher abseilen!


----------



## burns68 (24. Juli 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Am kommenden Samstag bekomme ich Besuch aus der Vordereifel (_nicht_ Vulkaneinfel  ). Es wurde der Wunsch nach einer "frauentauglichen Tour mit ein paar Trails" geäußert.
> 
> Wollen wir dem Gast entgegen kommen?



Klar, bei den Gästen!


----------



## XCRacer (24. Juli 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> ...ich könnte aber leider nur von 11:30Uhr bis max. 15:00Uhr! ...


11:30Uhr ist gut! Drei Stunden reichen völlig! Müssen ja auch noch was arbeiten.


----------



## Cheng (24. Juli 2007)

Ich hab dann mal einen Termin eingtragen!


----------



## XCRacer (24. Juli 2007)

Tu ma Link korrigieren !


----------



## tail-light (25. Juli 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Ich hab dann mal einen Termin eingtragen!


 
Warum ist die Abfahrt immer mitten in der Nacht??

Frauen brauchen ihren Schönheitsschlaf und die, die bald 39 werden sogar noch paar Stunden mehr  !!!

Dann muß ich mir wohl den Wecker stellen...

TL


----------



## kurzer37 (25. Juli 2007)

tail-light schrieb:


> Warum ist die Abfahrt immer mitten in der Nacht??
> 
> Frauen brauchen ihren Schönheitsschlaf und die, die bald 39 werden sogar noch paar Stunden mehr  !!!
> 
> ...


 

Wir können ja gemeinsam anreisen,werde sehr wahrscheinlich mitfahren.
Kommt dann nur darauf an wo man uns aufgabeln möchte .

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## niki-2 (25. Juli 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Ich hab dann mal einen Termin eingtragen!



Hab mich dann mal eingetragen, damit ein Vernünftiger dabei ist!!!  

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Bick (25. Juli 2007)

Hallo Sportsfreunde!

Bei ner Frauenversteher Tour darf ich ja eigentlich nicht fehlen 
und würde auch gerne mitfahren.

Kann aber nicht - Vaterpflichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (25. Juli 2007)

Dieter und Co. habe ich heute morgen leider verpasst. Machte aber nichts. Habe mich dann für Höhenmeter sammeln entschieden. Los gings über die breiten Wege an der Wehebachtalsperre - für alle, die Samstag dabei waren -> die Strecke bis Großhau (bin an der Hütte links runtergefahren, wo man hätte rechts fahren müssen ). Von da aus zum Burgberg, wieder runter Richtung Zerkall nach Obermaubach. Über Naturfreundehaus bin ich die steile Rampe hoch gefahren, um mir den Trail nach Brück zurück zu gönnen (sehr geiler Trail). Da habe ich die Singletrailauffahrt nach Nideggen rechts von der Straße genommen (alle Stufen geschafft ). Dann rauf zur Burg, über die Straße drüber, noch die besten Trails gesurft bis Obermaubach, via Rurradweg zurück nach Düren und über die bekannten Trails im Meroder Wald wieder nach Hause. 

Können wir ja am Samstag mit den Mädels fahren


----------



## PacMan (25. Juli 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hab mich dann mal eingetragen, damit ein Vernünftiger dabei ist!!!


 

Ob ich mitfahren kann, werde ich erst kurzfristig wissen. Ihr seht ja dann, ob ich am Treffpunkt stehe...


----------



## Cheng (25. Juli 2007)

Na klasse, wir stellen uns auf den Kopf für das angeblich so schwache Geschlecht und nur Kerle haben sich eingetragen! Frauen ziehen eben! 

Um es den Damen dann auch noch etwas einfacher zu machen hier noch einmal der Termin mit einem funktionierenden Link!

@TL: mitten in der Nacht!  Ich kann Dich ja wecken kommen!


----------



## tail-light (25. Juli 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Wir können ja gemeinsam anreisen,werde sehr wahrscheinlich mitfahren.
> Kommt dann nur darauf an wo man uns aufgabeln möchte .
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37


 
Von mir aus können wir bis zur Tanke fahren, mit Bike (muß ich ja noch früher aufstehen... ) oder Bike im Auto oder anderer Treffpunkt, kommt darauf an, was die Jungs für eine Tour machen wollen. René, Thorsten?

Habe mich schon mal brav eingetragen!!!

TL


----------



## Cheng (25. Juli 2007)

tail-light schrieb:


> .... kommt darauf an, was die Jungs für eine Tour machen wollen. René, Thorsten?
> 
> Habe mich schon mal brav eingetragen!!!
> 
> TL



Das wird nicht verraten, aber um lange gemeinsam zu fahren ist es sicher schöner wenn ihr bis zum Treffpunkt kommen würdet!


----------



## kurzer37 (25. Juli 2007)

Hy Jungs,
werde dann am Samstag nicht mitfahren. Kriege sonst ärger mit dem Hauschef.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (25. Juli 2007)

tail-light schrieb:


> Frauen brauchen ihren Schönheitsschlaf ...


Tja ist schon Schei$e, wenn man soviel Schlaf braucht  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Heute morgen !


----------



## tail-light (26. Juli 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hy Jungs,
> werde dann am Samstag nicht mitfahren. Kriege sonst ärger mit dem Hauschef.
> Gruß
> Kurzer37


 
Soll ich dir eine Entschuldigung schreiben?  Jetzt mach keinen Ärger und fahre mit. Ich bin auch ganz lieb unterwegs...

@René: Du bist ja auch noch nicht so alt, du junger Hüpfer. Aber dann wird bei dir auch kein Schlaf helfen...


----------



## kurzer37 (26. Juli 2007)

tail-light schrieb:


> Soll ich dir eine Entschuldigung schreiben?  Jetzt mach keinen Ärger und fahre mit. Ich bin auch ganz lieb unterwegs...


 

Bin eingetragen,wenn die Prinzessin der Herzen  mich so darum bittet ,dann fahre Ich natürlich mit. 
Wo treffen wir die Wilde Horde? Würde sagen  in Hamisch weil bis dort werden Sie bestimmt fahren.

Gruß
Kurzer37

Die Prinzessin würde seine Knechtschaft in Mausbach treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tail-light (27. Juli 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Wo treffen wir die Wilde Horde?


 
Thorsten meint 12 Uhr Hamisch. Ich hoffe für dich, dass du genau weißt wo. Wann treffen wir uns in Mausbach?

TL


----------



## Bick (27. Juli 2007)

Ih seid ja tolle Ortskundige: Hamich heißt das, nicht Hamisch.

Viele Grüße

Ralli


----------



## tail-light (27. Juli 2007)

Bick schrieb:


> Ih seid ja tolle Ortskundige: Hamich heißt das, nicht Hamisch.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Ralli


 
... aber so ausgesprochen bei uns!! 

Das weiß man natürlich da nicht, wo auf den Autokennzeichen DN steht. Es sei dir verziehen !!

TL


----------



## Bick (27. Juli 2007)

Isch ´abe gar keine Auto, Signorina!


----------



## kurzer37 (27. Juli 2007)

tail-light schrieb:


> Thorsten meint 12 Uhr Hamisch. Ich hoffe für dich, dass du genau weißt wo. Wann treffen wir uns in Mausbach?
> 
> TL


 

Würde sagen so gegen 10 Uhr dann kannst du dich ja warmfahren. Bin um 11.30Uhr in Mausbach-Markt und wir treffen die Jungs an der Kreuzung wo man von E-weiler rechts nach Gressenich in Richtung Rewe fährt.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## commencal blanc (27. Juli 2007)

Ich muss morgen leider wieder arbeiten.
Versuche euch nach 12 mal telefonisch zu erreichen, vielleicht treffe ich euch ja noch! Ansonsten viel Spaß!
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (27. Juli 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> ....und wir treffen die Jungs an der Kreuzung wo man von E-weiler rechts nach Gressenich in Richtung Rewe fährt.
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



 12Uhr


Wird ja wieder eine schöne große Gruppe mit neuen Gesichtern. Ich freue mich sehr darüber!


----------



## kurzer37 (27. Juli 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> 12Uhr
> 
> 
> Wird ja wieder eine schöne große Gruppe mit neuen Gesichtern. Ich freue mich sehr darüber!


 

Wußte doch das Papaomba auf mich hört.


----------



## FilledBratze (28. Juli 2007)

Hm. Schade. Die Tour scheint ja heute ins Wasser zu fallen
 Wir hätten wohl besser eine Wetterverstehertour machen sollen


----------



## mcmarki (28. Juli 2007)

ich tu mich auch mal raus - 
allen anderen viel Spaß.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## tail-light (28. Juli 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> ich tu mich auch mal raus -
> allen anderen viel Spaß.
> Gruß
> Markus


 
Dem schließe ich mich an  !! Bis zum nächsten Mal!!!

TL


----------



## niki-2 (28. Juli 2007)

Bei dem schönen Wetter werde ich mir eine Auszeit gönnen!! 

Allen anderen viel Spass!! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## HolyBen (28. Juli 2007)

Moin Gemeinde, bei dem driet wetter passe ich auch. 

Ich habe noch eine woche urlaub und werde mir einen schöneren tag zum radeln aussuchen !

Allen hardcorebikern viel vergnügen mit der fangopackung !  

bis die tage
bernd


----------



## RS-Hunter (28. Juli 2007)

ok ... das war's auch für mich.


----------



## kurzer37 (28. Juli 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> ok ... das war's auch für mich.


 
Für mich auch.Hier fängt es wieder kleine Ferkel an zu regnen, fahre dann am Mittwochmorgen eine längere Runde.Für heute allen anderen viel Spass.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## burns68 (28. Juli 2007)

Hab ich eine Jahreszeit verpaßt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (28. Juli 2007)

Da es jetzt wie aus Eimern kübelt werde ich das ganze beenden, Sorry, bis zum nächsten mal!


----------



## kurzer37 (28. Juli 2007)

Falls am Mittwoch jemand frei und lust hat würde so ab 10Uhr für 5Std. Zeit haben.
Hier der Termin http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4882
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (28. Juli 2007)

Es regnet nicht mehr und es wird auch heute nicht mehr regnen ! 

*






 Treff 14 Uhr Star-Tanke für echte Kerle und echte Mädels !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## kurzer37 (28. Juli 2007)

Hy Kerls
werde um 16Uhr starten mit Tarras dem Belgier treffen beim Kurzen.Tel. 0160-97721676.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## niki-2 (28. Juli 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Es regnet nicht mehr und es wird auch heute nicht mehr regnen !
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Leider kann ich jetzt nicht mehr muß nach Belgien ohne Bike! 

Rene washälst du von Dienstag? Klingenpfad oder so?

Track habe ich schon auf dem GPS! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## commencal blanc (28. Juli 2007)

Ja wie jetzt - 
ich war heute morgen arbeiten und dachte ihr seit schon seit Stunden unterwegs  

Bin sogar offen nach Hause gefahren. Um 12 wars schon trocken  

Heute nachmittag solls doch "trockener" bleiben!

Vielleicht nachher eine Tour?  


Viele sonnige Grüße

Patrick


----------



## mcmarki (28. Juli 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Es regnet nicht mehr und es wird auch heute nicht mehr regnen !
> 
> *
> 
> ...



so soll es sein


----------



## commencal blanc (28. Juli 2007)

oh, hatte die letzt Seit bei meinem Eintrag eben wohl nicht gelesen.
Habe gerade tüchtig gefuttert - um um 14 Uhr den Termin zu schaffen, müsste ich ja jetzt schon los - puhhh -

Radelt mal los - ich bimmel dann mal durch!


----------



## burns68 (28. Juli 2007)

Da keiner von euch fahren wollte, bin ich um 12:00 Uhr alleine aufgebrochen.

Meine Tour führte über Nothberg, Hücheln zur Laufenburg rauf, von dort aus bin ich dann über Langerwehe, um den Lucherberger See über Inden am neuen Indebett entlang zum Blausteinsee, dort wieder ein wenig getrailt. Von dort aus Richtung Heimat. Etwas windlich, aber trocken nach Hause gekommen.

Die Daten: 46,6 km, 19AVG

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (28. Juli 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Da keiner von euch fahren wollte, bin ich um 12:00 Uhr alleine aufgebrochen.


*Lügner ! *


----------



## kurzer37 (28. Juli 2007)

Hier ein kurzer Bericht vom Kurzen
es trafen sich DH-Keram(Marek),tarras ( Kurt) den man an der Startanke hat stehen lassen und der Kurze zu einer Regenfreien Tour. Man fasste den Beschluss das Tempo zu drosseln und dafür alles an Trails zu erkunden. Also fuhren wir über Kloster in Richtung Kartoffelbaum. Auf dem Weg wurde der Trail ( niki2 ) in Richtung Vichter Fischteiche gemeistert. Weiter ging es über einen Trail In Richtung Mausbach. Vorbei am Gottfriedskreuz in Richtung Mausbach die Trail im bereich Süssendell , Trail nach Vicht und über Kindergartentrail zur  Breinigerschneise hoch. Dort weiter über Trails in Richtung Rochenhaus und über die Trails vom Frackersberg  zum Altenheim nach Vennwegen.Weiter über einen steilen nicht Holybentauglichen Trail zum Mückenloch vorbei an der CCP-Farm und den Tennisplätzen zurück nach Zweifall.Es war ein kurze 25km aber sehr Matschige,Rutschige und gemütliche Tour. Fahrzeit 1Std.38Minuten gesamt ca. 2,5Std. Aber viel Trails und eine Tour die mit einem Erdingeralkfrei beim Kurzen endete.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (28. Juli 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hier ein kurzer Bericht vom Kurzen...


Waren bestimmt ein paar Trails dabei


----------



## HolyBen (28. Juli 2007)

Ein paar kurze Trails bestimmt. 

Ich frage mich nur, wie Michael einen nicht holybentauglichen Trail 
gefahren ist ??? 

Wahrscheinlich hat man ihn getragen !


----------



## kurzer37 (29. Juli 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Ein paar kurze Trails bestimmt.
> 
> Ich frage mich nur, wie Michael einen nicht holybentauglichen Trail
> gefahren ist ???
> ...


 

Da die Jungs jetzt schon oft genug gesagt haben, das du gewisse Stellen nicht fahren würdest ( dieses Jahr sowieso nicht), kann Ich dieses beurteilen.


----------



## XCRacer (29. Juli 2007)

Der Bernd ist doch jetzt ne Rennrad-Pussy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (29. Juli 2007)

Selber !  

Wartet ab, sobald die Wälder trocken und warm sind, werde ich mein mtb wieder auspacken.


----------



## Cecil974 (29. Juli 2007)

Danke nochmal für die schöne Tour gestern. Hat viel Spaß gemacht und jetzt weiß ich ja auch endlich wo die ganzen Wurzeln sind die wir hier in der Eifel vermissen  (oder freiwillig umfahren )

Gruß Tina


----------



## commencal blanc (29. Juli 2007)

Nachdem ich keinen vom 14Uhr Treff mehr erreichen konnte bin ich noch zu einer kleinen Trail-Schlammrunde aufgebrochen....

Rad Commencal Supernormal 
Trainingsbereich Grundlagenausdauer 1 
Stimmung Gut 
Wetterbedingungen heiter (19°) 
Dauer 01:50:00 h 
Distanz 30.52 km 
Höhenmeter 442 hm 
Puls (Durchschnitt) 118 min-1 
Puls (Maximum) 149 min-1 
km/h (Durchschnitt) 16.65 km/h 
km/h (Maximum) 54 km/h 
Notizen 
Bis Jüngesdorf, über lustige Waldtrails bis zur Straße (Schevenhütte-Gressenich) - dann geradeaus hoch bis zum Rennweg. Den Tönbachtrail runter und hoch bis zum Rennwegparkplatz.
Dann über Laufenburg zurück. Über Trails runter nach Jüngersdorf und zurück nach Hause 

Man könnte es auch als Regenbogenfahrt bezeichnen:
Nachmittagssonne von oben und der morgentliche Regen kam noch von unten dazu  

Gut, wenn man gestern noch gefahren ist - das Wetter heute ist ja leider die absoulte Katastrophe ohne Hoffnung auf Besserung


----------



## XCRacer (29. Juli 2007)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Nachdem ich keinen vom 14Uhr Treff mehr erreichen konnte bin ich noch zu einer kleinen Trail-Schlammrunde aufgebrochen....


Hi Patrick

Habe deine sms erst nach der Tour lesen können. Ist immer schwierig, Extrawünsche zu erfüllen. Am Besten ist immer, du kommst zum für alle/von allen vereinbarten Treffpunkt 

Gruß René


----------



## commencal blanc (29. Juli 2007)

Hey René,

war auch kein Vorwurf - ich weiß, es ist ein hartes Los immer eine extra Wurst haben zu wohlen  

Ich gelobe Besserung.

Schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## niki-2 (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo Bikegemeinde,

habe soeben einige Urlaubsbilder aus Zell am See hochgeladen!!! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MausD (29. Juli 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> ...hochgeladen...



Und Wo


----------



## XCRacer (29. Juli 2007)

Fotos


----------



## FilledBratze (29. Juli 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hallo Bikegemeinde,
> 
> habe soeben einige Urlaubsbilder aus Zell am See hochgeladen!!!


Ist ja beeindruckend die Landschaft. Dort sollten wir mal ein Bootcamp machen.


----------



## XCRacer (30. Juli 2007)

Die Ferien sind bald vorbei und heute ist mein erster Urlaubstag. Darum hier, in loser Folge, meine schönsten Urlaubserlebnisse:
*
Montag, 30.07.2007 - MTB-Tour Gürzenicher Bruch und Meroder Wald*

Bei unseren Mittwochstour am vergangenen Mittwoch hat der Dieter uns eine neue biketaugliche Ecke, westlich von Gürzenich, mit ein paar hübschen Trails gezeigt. Da leider notwendigerweise ein etwa 2 km Straßenstück befahren werden musste, ich mich damit aber nicht so ohne weiteres abfinden will, war ich heute auf Erkundung und hab mal wieder was neues entdeckt.

Über bekanntes Terrain (Bovenberger Wald, Rotenbruchweg) ging es zum Rennweg. Hier dann der Einstieg auf Dieters GPS-Track. Kurz vor dem Golfplatz bei Gürzenich bin ich dann aber auf einen süßen Singletrail links abgebogen. Diesen ein Stück entlang und dann später wieder links auf einen ebenso süßen und schmalen Trail.

Immer mit den Gedanken im Kopf, dass ich irgendwann am (oder im !?) militärischen Sicherheitsbereich kommen muss. Im Vorfeld wimmelte es nur so von Warnschildern!

Dann eine Lichtung und Häuser. Auf den ersten Blick erschien es mir wie Kasernen. Ich überlegte mir die Vorgehensweise im Ernstfall. Flucht oder ergeben?!

Da ich aber recht schnell bemerkte, dass ich noch vor dem Zaun war und die Häuser zwar zum Militärkomplex zu gehören schienen, aber wohl doch keine Kasernen waren, verließ ich die Deckung und radelte durch die Siedlung.

Nun kam dann doch ein gute Stück Asfalt und ich stand wieder auf der L25, die wir letzten Mittwoch eine ganze Weile beradelt hatten. Also einfach quer rüber und mal schauen, was da so kommt.

Ich stand auf einmal mitten auf der Golfanlage! Diese dann auf den Wegen mit eingezogenem Kopf gequert und mich daran erinnert, dass ich doch mal so langsam die Kamera auspacken könnte.

Hier also erstmal ein nettes Bild:






Da ich aber keine Lust auf Gegenwind hatte, habe ich mich links Richtung Wald, bzw. Dieters GPS-Track orientiert. Hier dann im "Verdrügte Hau" ein paar nette Wege bis ich wieder auf dem besagten Track gekommen bin.

Bin dann aber später nicht rechts ab zum Ehrenfriedhof gefahren, sondern weiter geradeaus, grobe Richtung Schwarzenbroich.

Dann lachte mich von rechts ein verlockender Trail an. Auf dem ersten Blick schien es eine Erosionsrinne zu sein. Aber dann wurde klar, dass es ein kleiner feiner Trail ist:






Es ging also durch Kiefernwälder und Farne. Sehr schön!

Dann etwa 20m vor mir auf dem Weg ein einsames Ferkelchen. Es stand da reglos und auch ich blieb stehen, in der Erwartung, den Rest der Rotte zu entdecken.

Aber nix da! Das Ferkelchen war alleine und stand da auf dem Weg. Da ich aber weiter musste, rollte ich in seine Richtung. Da dem Ferkel klar wurde, dass ich auf Kollisionskurs war, flüchtete es dann doch noch in den Wald.

Ich fuhr weiter und war über die vielen Schlammlöcher, in denen sich sonst die wilden Schweine genüßlich suhlen, erstaunt. Dann erreichte ich einen Hauptweg und ich kannte mich sofort wieder.

Ich war an dem Trail, der hinunter zum Franzosenkreuz führt, ausgekommen. Da das Wetter plötzlich umschlug, bin ich eilig diesen Trail hinunter mt der Schutzhütte am Orchelsweiher vor Augen.

Diese habe ich dann auch erreicht und mich untergestellt. Es kam aber nicht zum Independence Day Szenario, sondern es regnete einfach nur so dahin.

Schnell am Weiher ein hübsches Foto gemacht...






...und weiter im leichten Regen nach Hause.

2:34 / 47 / 564 (Track auf Anfrage)

Alle Bilder !

Das war mein erster Urlaubstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (30. Juli 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ... süßen und schmalen Trail.


Was sind denn süße Trails?  



XCRacer schrieb:


> Es ging also durch Kieferwälder und Farne. Sehr schön!
> 
> Ich fuhr weiter und war über die vielen Schlammlöcher, in denen sich sonst die wilden Schweine genüßlich suhlen, erstaunt. Dann erreichte ich einen Hauptweg und ich kannte mich sofort wieder.
> 
> Ich war an dem Trail, der hinunter zum Franzosenkreuz führt, ausgekommen.



Ich denke, da war ich auch schon mal. Aber Du wolltest bisher da nie hinein.  

Ein schöner erster Urlaubstag.  

Ich verkneife mir zu beschreiben, wie mein erster Arbeitstag nach meinen "Urlaub" war.


----------



## HolyBen (30. Juli 2007)

@Georg: muss ja ein leichter Arbeitstag gewesen sein, wenn Du schon so früh zu Hause bist.  

@all: morgen drehe ich ab 11.00 Uhr eine Runde. wer also zeit und lust hat, kann sich anschließen bzw. mir den weg zeigen.


----------



## talybont (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

geht bei Euch am nächsten WE was oder soll ich das Bike in Mannheim lassen?

Gruß,
Armin


----------



## XCRacer (30. Juli 2007)

Mitbringen! Am WE wird gerockt


----------



## PacMan (30. Juli 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Mitbringen! Am WE wird gerockt


Echt?  Schade, kann am Samstag leider nicht.  Bin dafür aber auf 'ner Kanu-Tour...


----------



## mcmarki (31. Juli 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Mitbringen! Am WE wird gerockt



cool - dann lass uns mal wat schönes, anspruchsvolles und rockbares fahren!
Wetter soll ja auch stimmen. Und wenn sich dann auch noch hoher Besuch ankündigt....


----------



## XCRacer (31. Juli 2007)

Samstag wird eher Jedermann-tauglich, aber Sonntag fliegen die Fetzen! 

Sollte es am Samstag einigen zu ruhig werden, fahre ich gerne mit ein paar Belastbaren eine schwere Singletrail-Runde zum Austoben vor der eigentlichen Tour.

Michael! Ich komme dich morgen zu Hause abholen !

Grüüüße XCR


----------



## HolyBen (31. Juli 2007)

Nachdem ich heute mit Dieter im verbotenen Land war, werde ich Euch morgen nerven.  

Nimmst Du mich mit René ?


----------



## talybont (31. Juli 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Sollte es am Samstag einigen zu ruhig werden, fahre ich gerne mit ein paar Belastbaren eine schwere Singletrail-Runde zum Austoben vor der eigentlichen Tour.


ist wohl für mich gedacht  kann nämlich nur am Samstag.
Bringe mein Fully mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (31. Juli 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Nimmst Du mich mit René ?


Klar! 9:30Uhr bei dir, dann zum Kurzen?

Können ja zum Stausee Eupen fahren. Breite gut rollende Wege!


----------



## HolyBen (31. Juli 2007)

Alles klar, habe auch von heute noch was in den Beinen stecken.


----------



## XCRacer (31. Juli 2007)

Fahren erstmal zum Kurzen und schauen dann mal. Können ja auch woanders lang fahren. Hab da aber nur wenig Einfluss drauf, denn der Michel ist der Guide 



> ist wohl für mich gedacht  kann nämlich nur am Samstag


Wenn Thorsten seinen Termin gemacht hat, mache ich den Termin für die VorTour. Etwa 1,5 - 2h vorher!


----------



## XCRacer (31. Juli 2007)

Hier noch was für Ombas: (internes Forum)
-*1*- -*2*-

Ralph, wäre auch was für dich! (beides)


----------



## niki-2 (31. Juli 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Alles klar, habe auch von heute noch was in den Beinen stecken.




Wie in den Beinen war doch nicht anstrengend!!! 

Bericht folgt auf der Hompage!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## niki-2 (31. Juli 2007)

Bericht von heute ist online!!

http://www.omerbach.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=166&Itemid=2

Danke Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (31. Juli 2007)

Ja, ich meinte, dass ich noch jede Menge Kraft in den Beinen stecken habe.  

Bericht ist online


----------



## rpo35 (31. Juli 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hier noch was für Ombas: (internes Forum)
> -*1*- -*2*-
> 
> Ralph, wäre auch was für dich! (beides)


Hab' mein Login vergessen


----------



## HolyBen (31. Juli 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Hab' mein Login vergessen



Hast eine PM.


----------



## XCRacer (31. Juli 2007)

Von mir auch !


----------



## Cheng (31. Juli 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wenn Thorsten seinen Termin gemacht hat, mache ich den Termin für die VorTour. Etwa 1,5 - 2h vorher!



Termin steht, freue mich schon!


----------



## PacMan (31. Juli 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ...Sonntag fliegen die Fetzen!


Das klingt gut! Da kann ich dann vielleicht auch.  Oder meinst du irgendwas anderes? Rennen oder so?


----------



## XCRacer (31. Juli 2007)

Samstag was geselliges und Sonntag schöne Tour (Kuchen essen im Wildpark?)

PS: Sind im chat


----------



## kurzer37 (31. Juli 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Fahren erstmal zum Kurzen und schauen dann mal. Können ja auch woanders lang fahren. Hab da aber nur wenig Einfluss drauf, denn der Michel ist der Guide


 

Hy Jungs
werde morgen Früh meinen Kurzen noch schnell nach Würselen zum Aquana fahren, also nicht abhauen. 
Und Ich bin immer für alles offen, aber in Belgien weiß man ja nie. 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## rpo35 (31. Juli 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Von mir auch !


Merci ...an dem WE kann ich leider überhaupt nicht  Wird sicher 'ne spaßige Angelegenheit


----------



## tail-light (1. August 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Termin steht, freue mich schon!


 
@pacman und mcmarki: reist ihr am Samstag mit dem Zug an oder nehmt ihr das Auto? Wenn ihr den Zug nehmt, fahre ich vielleicht mit   

LG TL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (1. August 2007)

tail-light schrieb:


> @pacman und mcmarki: reist ihr am Samstag mit dem Zug an oder nehmt ihr das Auto? Wenn ihr den Zug nehmt, fahre ich vielleicht mit
> 
> LG TL



ICH AUCH!!!


----------



## mcmarki (1. August 2007)

Der Thorsten nimmt uns mit - la la la


----------



## Xxmurax (1. August 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Termin steht, freue mich schon!



na wunderbaaaar!!


----------



## Xxmurax (1. August 2007)

tail-light schrieb:


> @pacman und mcmarki: reist ihr am Samstag mit dem Zug an oder nehmt ihr das Auto? Wenn ihr den Zug nehmt, fahre ich vielleicht mit
> 
> LG TL



ich nehm dich auf meinem gepäckträger oder ganz romantisch auf dem lenker mit


----------



## kurzer37 (1. August 2007)

Hallo Gemeinde,
für die die dann doch nicht unseren Häuptling besuchen können wg. kein Frei  hier ein FAT-Termin für Frühschichtler. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4903  am Samstagnachmittag.

Die Tour Heute hat wieder riesig Spass gemacht , besonders weil alles ohne Sturz oder Beulen endete,der Bericht folgt morgen.
Ps. Haben den Häuptling heute in Roetgen nicht gesichtet,war wohl zum Werk .

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (1. August 2007)

*Zweigeteilte Samstagstour !*


----------



## HolyBen (1. August 2007)

Habe mich eingetragen.

Natürlich nur für den zweiten Teil.


----------



## talybont (1. August 2007)

Kann mich nicht mehr ins interne Forum einschleichen, das kenn den talybont nicht mehr. Was ist denn da los?

Mit samstag überleg ich mir noch, ob mit Qual oder ohne  

Gruß,
Armin


----------



## HolyBen (1. August 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> Kann mich nicht mehr ins interne Forum einschleichen, das kenn den talybont nicht mehr. Was ist denn da los?
> 
> Mit samstag überleg ich mir noch, ob mit Qual oder ohne
> 
> ...



zu 1: hast eine pm
zu 2: du nimmst die Qual und Schleifervariante, schließlich ist sie für Dich geschaffen worden.  

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (1. August 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> zu 2: du nimmst die Qual und Schleifervariante, [...]
> 
> Gruß
> Bernd


 
aber Singletrails sind doch keine Qual, sondern Fun.


----------



## PacMan (1. August 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> *Zweigeteilte Samstagstour !*


Du machst Sachen!  und  für deine Mühe bei der Tour-Planung! (Auch wenn ich dieses Mal nicht mitfahren kann. Aber gibst dir ja sonst auch viel Mühe.)

Sonntag Kuchen essen klingt aber verlockend! Ich werde versuchen, Samstag nacht noch zurück nach Eschweiler zu kommen, um Sonntag dann frühzeitig starten zu können.


----------



## rpo35 (1. August 2007)

@Pacman: Soll ich dir die Bilder schicken? Schreibst du ein paar Zeilen dazu?

Ralph


----------



## tail-light (2. August 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> *Zweigeteilte Samstagstour !*


 
Zu Nr. 2: Tempo gemütlich ist ok, aber mit schönen Trails. Ich weiß, immer diese Extrawünsche  !!! Oder Bernd?

Drück
TL


----------



## PacMan (2. August 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> @Pacman: Soll ich dir die Bilder schicken? Schreibst du ein paar Zeilen dazu?


Eher schlecht. Ich hätte voraussichtlich nächsten Mittwoch das erste Mal Zeit dazu...  Bin jeden Abend direkt nach der Arbeit unterwegs, den ganzen Samstag weg und Sonntag will ich neben der Radtour vielleicht noch ein oder zwei andere Sachen machen...


----------



## XCRacer (2. August 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> *Zweigeteilte Samstagstour !*


Der gemütliche Ausklang der Tour könnte im Rahmen der Laufveranstaltung in Dürwiß statt finden. 
Bier und Fressbuden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tail-light (2. August 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Der gemütliche Ausklang der Tour könnte im Rahmen der Laufveranstaltung in Dürwiß statt finden.
> Bier und Fressbuden


 

Au fein, aber vorher laufen wir noch die 10 km  !!!


----------



## MausD (2. August 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Der Thorsten nimmt uns mit - la la la



Hab mich auch mal eingetragen. Wie wäre es denn mit dem Flieger ab Merzbrück?

Für Samstag bin ich früh mit dabei wenn Georg (liebe Grüße, ich melde mich morgen bei dir  ) seine heilenden Hände über mein Rad kreisen läst.

Hier noch was für das totale Fahrrad WE. Morgen Abend


----------



## XCRacer (2. August 2007)

tail-light schrieb:


> Au fein, aber vorher laufen wir noch die 10 km  !!!


Bist narrisch? 
Bin seit hundert Jahren nicht mehr gelaufen. Weiß garnicht, wo meine Laufschuhe sind...

@MausD: Mal gucken, wann ich morgen zurück bin 
Melde mich dann kurzfristig!


----------



## mcmarki (2. August 2007)

Hey Marcel,

seit wann bist Du ne RR-Pussy??


----------



## rpo35 (2. August 2007)

Gestern waren unterwegs: Jule, Pascal und Ralph
Treffpunkt: Landgraaf Bahnhof, wo wir Pascal bei der Vernichtung einer Riesenpizza erwischten  :






Wenn man überlegt, was hier ausgeschildert und legal ist und was in Belgistan abgeht, könnte man kotzen 


 

 



Und mal wieder Blindschleichenalarm - der Pascal zieht die Viehcher scheinbar an...





Alle Bilder?...klick...

Ralph


----------



## Jule (3. August 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


>



Boah, der Pacman kann aber toll Handschuhe flicken.


----------



## rpo35 (3. August 2007)

^So ist das. Ein fettes Bike unterm Popo aber Handschuhe flicken....


----------



## IGGY (3. August 2007)

Die Treppen wurden von Euch gefahren


----------



## talybont (3. August 2007)

Falls ich um 09:00 nicht an der Tanke bin, braucht Ihr nicht auf mich warten. Habe dann länger pennen wollen und stosse in Gressenich dazu.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## XCRacer (3. August 2007)

Du Schlappwurst sollst nicht länger pennen! Du sollst bis weit in die Pfalz von fürchterlichen Riesenwurzeln berichten können!

@Ralph: Die Treppen sind aber neu. Da war doch früher ein normaler Weg, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (3. August 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ^So ist das. Ein fettes Bike unterm Popo aber Handschuhe flicken....


Irgendwo muss man ja sparen...  



			
				IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Die Treppen wurden von Euch gefahren


Nachdem ich uns auf den falschen Weg geleitet hatte, und wir ungefähr am zweiten Treppen-Absatz auskamen, obwohl wir unten lang fahren mussten, musste ich als Strafe das Stück Treppen fahren.  Sind aber nicht allzu steil, ist also kein großes Ding. Wobei es von ganz oben wahrscheinlich schon arg auf die Gelenke und Bremsen geht... es sei denn, man hat das richtige Bike und lässt einfach rollen...  



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> @Ralph: Die Treppen sind aber neu. Da war doch früher ein normaler Weg, oder?


Bin zwar nicht Ralph, aber... Ja, die Treppen sind recht neu. Wurden, glaube ich, Anfang des Jahres gebaut. Vorher war da aber kein normaler Weg, sondern gar nichts, soweit ich mich erinnere.


----------



## Jule (3. August 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Die Treppen wurden von Euch gefahren


Oh ja, Super....ähhh.... PacMan ist da runter.  

Aber er hat unten einfach den Lakejump vergessen!


----------



## MausD (3. August 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> ...seit wann bist Du ne RR-Pussy??


Seit etwa zwei Wochenn  
Hab den Termin geändert, wird eine MTB-Blausteinsee-Tour. Da ich alleine fahre werde ich diese um eine halbe Stunde vorverlegen.
@Georg. Ich komm nach der Runde mal vorbei. Wenn du dann nicht da bist, melde ich mich heute Abend mal per Tel.

Gruß M.a.D.


----------



## rpo35 (3. August 2007)

So Jungs und Mädels, wir (Jule & ich) sind dann mal weg - 1 Woche Biken an der Mosel 

Wünsche allen unfallfreie und schöne Biketage 
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (3. August 2007)

Schönen Urlaub euch beiden! Grüsst mir die Mosella 

Hier noch der Bericht zur heutigen Tour: Klingenpfad

Hab was zur Brücke gefunden >> klick!


----------



## niki-2 (3. August 2007)

Schönen Urlaub Ralph und Jule!! 

Werde morgen früh nicht mitfahren!!!

Bin heute Abend noch eine Familientour gefahren. 20 km schön gemütlich 

Werde morgen früh nach Zaffer fahren und den Tubeless Reifen umtauschen.

Gruß

Dieter

P.S. Rene wann willst du Sonntag starten?


----------



## cyberp (3. August 2007)

Für die RR Pussies  :
Sommer-RTF 
Hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## HolyBen (3. August 2007)

Mal schauen, wie ich morgen überstehe.

Grds. habe ich Interesse und melde mich nochmal.

Bernd


----------



## XCRacer (4. August 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Rene wann willst du Sonntag starten?


10 Uhr Star-Tanke !

Ziel: Wildpark Schmidt (Kuchen essen) und Schöne Aussicht (Rurseeblick)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (4. August 2007)

Ich wünsche den Teilnehmer der heutigen Tour viel spaß! Ich bin arbeiten und kann leider nicht mit fahren.

Info für alle: Ab sofort hat der MTB-Store jetzt *auch Montags *geschlossen!


----------



## XCRacer (4. August 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Info für alle: Ab sofort hat der MTB-Store jetzt *auch Montags *geschlossen!


----------



## RS-Hunter (4. August 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Info für alle: Ab sofort hat der MTB-Store jetzt *auch Montags *geschlossen!



Siehst'e genug Geld geschäffelt.  

Olli, da war doch auch noch was mit Eurobike, wo er geschlossen hat!?


----------



## PacMan (4. August 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> 10 Uhr Star-Tanke !


Sooo früüüh?!?!  


OK, ich versuch's... Bis morgen, hoffentlich!


----------



## XCRacer (5. August 2007)

Tourbericht von der Volksl(s)auftour !


----------



## burns68 (5. August 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Info für alle: Ab sofort hat der MTB-Store jetzt *auch Montags *geschlossen!



Korrektur: Statt 1 Woche Urlaub, hat Zaffer im August Montag's geschlossen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reigi (5. August 2007)

Ihr wart in der näheren Wahl für unsere Samstagsüberlegungen. Aber da wir ja wahrscheinlich im Oktober die Trails bei euch erkunden, haben wir  uns dann doch  für den "Längsten Downhill von Belgien" in der "MTB-Heinsberg Special Edition" entschieden. Wie es war, könnt ihr hier nachlesen. Dicke Empfehlung und von euch aus doch gar nicht so weit. 
Viele Grüße an alle

Reigi


----------



## kurzer37 (5. August 2007)

Hy Leute
und hier ein Termin um die letzten Sonnenstrahlen morgen noch zu genießen. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4919
Am Donnerstag möchte Ich falls das Wetter mitspielt gegen 10 Uhr los für ca. 4 Std. falls jemand lust hat.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (5. August 2007)

Schöne Grüße an allen Ombas von Jule und Ralph! 
Zitat: "Es ist ziemlich geil hier!"


----------



## Tobsn (6. August 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Tourbericht von der Volksl(s)auftour !



WADA Bericht zur âVolks(l)sauftourâ

Der Gewinner des gepunkteten, grÃ¼nen und gelben Trikots wurde sowohl einer Urin als auch einer Blutprobe unterzogen.
Es konnten keine illegalen Substanzen festgestellt werden. Nur der Blutalkoholspiegel war stark erhÃ¶ht.
Der Busgeldbescheid ist unterwegs und die Punkte wurden bereits in Flensburg gutgeschrieben.
Die auÃerordentliche Leistung von Herrn Hess lÃ¤sst sich somit nur durch die gute sÃ¼ddeutsche Luft und den hervorragenden TrainingsmÃ¶glichkeiten (weltbestes Bikerevier), sowie die Ã¼berragende Betreuung erklÃ¤ren.

GruÃ 

Tobias â Erfolgstrainer


----------



## mcmarki (6. August 2007)

Stimmt, der Armin hat uns fertig gemacht - wir konnten aber auch nicht wissen, daß er sich wochenlang auf diesen Tag vorbereitet hat  und auch noch mit Personaltrainer


----------



## XCRacer (6. August 2007)

Armin, der Trainingsweltmeister!


----------



## FilledBratze (6. August 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Armin, der Trainingsweltmeister!


 
Oder Armin "the machine" - gibs zu, du hast dich mit bionischen Muskelimplantaten gedopt


----------



## tail-light (6. August 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hy Leute
> und hier ein Termin um die letzten Sonnenstrahlen morgen noch zu genießen. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4919
> Gruß
> Kurzer37


 
Hi Michael,

wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## kurzer37 (6. August 2007)

Hy Ina
dacht so an Vicht Kirche , da es Gewitter geben soll denke Ich wir fahren etwas locker um Breinig.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## tail-light (6. August 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hy Ina
> dacht so an Vicht Kirche , da es Gewitter geben soll denke Ich wir fahren etwas locker um Breinig.
> 
> Gruß
> Michael


 
OK! 16.30 Uhr Vicht Kirche

bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (6. August 2007)

Hy Jungs,
bin Heute mit unserer Prinzessin der Herzen und Bikebum eine schöne Runde von Vicht aus über Breinigerberg-Vennwegen-Rott-Roetgen-Talsperre-Zweifallerschneise-Mulartshütte-Vennwegen-Breinig-Kindergartentrail nach Vicht gefahren. Es war eine lockere Runde mit leichtem Regen in Roetgen und dem Ereigniss des Jahres .Unsere Tail-light hatte den ersten
 Plattfuß ( ein Bild gibt es Morgen ) und Ich war Zeuge. Da hat die Dame ein ganzes Ventil zerlegt und die Herren der Schöpfung haben das Rad geflickt.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## talybont (6. August 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Unsere Tail-light hatte den ersten
> Plattfuß ( ein Bild gibt es Morgen ) und Ich war Zeuge. Da hat die Dame ein ganzes Ventil zerlegt und die Herren der Schöpfung haben das Rad geflickt.


??? Plattfuß - Ventil zerlegt - Rad geflickt? Hört sich nach einem Mordsbrimborium an  

Gruß,
Armin - der seinen Plattfuß mit Einlagen bekämpft


----------



## tail-light (7. August 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Da hat die Dame ein ganzes Ventil zerlegt und die Herren der Schöpfung haben das Rad geflickt.Kurzer37


 
und danke nochmal für dieses kleine schnuggelige Ding, wo die Luft von ganz alleine rauskam... !!!

TL


----------



## XCRacer (7. August 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> ein Bild gibt es Morgen


Wir wollen das Bild !!!


----------



## kurzer37 (7. August 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wir wollen das Bild !!!


 

Bilder sind im Album. 
Wie sieht es mit Donnerstag aus,hat jemand morgens Zeit und Lust ?

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## kurzer37 (8. August 2007)

Hallo Freunde des heftigen Durcheinanders,
hier der Bericht für Samstag nachdem Ich die Bilder jetzt im Album habe.Es trafen sich in Mausbach am Gottfriedskreuz: tarras,Bick,kurzer37,
Wheeler 9990 sowie bertoni.
Kurzerhand wurde entschlossen da unser Gast aus Obermaubach der Matthias(bertoni das Findelkind vom MC-Arthurbaum) die Gräben nur vom Erzählen im Forum kennt , eben diese dann zu durchfahren. Es ging dann über Kartoffelbaum hoch zum Jägerhaus und von dort zum Hasselbachgraben.Dort wurden wir schon von drei netten Joggerinnen erwartet. Unser tarras der Belgier war kaum zu bremsen und wir hatten mühe ihn auf den Trail zu bringen aber dann , einmal auf Touren war er eine Klasse für sich.So ging es den Hasselbachgraben bis Pegelmeßstelle mit Foto weiter zum Schleebachgraben. Den Einstieg zeigte uns Wheeler ( Mirco ebenfalls ein Zweifaller Jung ). Am Einstieg kam Bicks ausstieg ,den er täuschte eine Panne vor und wir mußten den Steuerkopf kontrollieren.Jetzt ging es den Graben bis kurz vor Roetgen . Zwischenzeitlich wurde ein Wassergraben durchfahren ,was wieder mit einer Stunteinlage von Kurt endete.Da Kurt aber ein zäher Belgier ist war das kein Problem und wir fuhren weiter bis kurz vor Roetgen und dort einen steilen Trail Richtung Talsperre hinunter.Weiter um die Talsperre und über NW-Weg mit Umgehung der Steinpassage und umfahren der Senke nach Mulartshütte.Hinter der Senke hatte Bick dann einen Schaden am Hintergeläuf welcher aber schnell gerichtet wurde.Hier den Trail hoch nach Vennwegen ( Nobby Nic sind nichts O-Ton tarras) über Breinig zum Kindergartentrail und bis Vicht.Hier trennte sich die Gruppe und Kurzer37,tarras und bertoni fuhren Richtung Zweifall. Im Klapperloch ca. 1km vor Ziel hatte Matthias dann aufgrund mangelnder Kondition ,die Idee sich ein paar Dornen insgesamt drei ,in den Reifen zufahren.Den Reifen gewechselt und ab zum Kurzen wo das Erdinger Alkfrei schon gut gekühlt wartete.
Gruß
Kurzer37

Hier gibt es Bilder: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/19092


----------



## XCRacer (8. August 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> ... So ging es den Hasselbachgraben bis Pegelmeßstelle mit Foto weiter zum Schleebachgraben. Den Einstieg zeigte uns Wheeler  ...


Dann kennste ja jetzt den _kompletten _Schlehbachgraben


----------



## kurzer37 (8. August 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Dann kennste ja jetzt den _kompletten _Schlehbachgraben


 


Jo 
den Schleebachhanggraben  und gefunden noch ohne Navi .

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## tail-light (8. August 2007)

Hi Jungs,

Wer heute Abend Lust und Zeit zum Laufen hat, schaut mal ins interne Forum!!!

Gruß TL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (9. August 2007)

Wow, was für ein ausführlicher Bericht. Ich vermisse das Unfall-Foto vom Bach.

@Kurzer
Ich hätte heute Zeit, aber hab nicht unbedingt Lust auf Schwimmen. Mal sehen, was der Nachmittag bringt, wann wolltest du fahren?


----------



## DH_KERAM (9. August 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des heftigen Durcheinanders,
> hier der Bericht für Samstag...........................................



Hi Junges da habt ihr ja ne echt coole runde am Samstag gemacht, leider konnte ich ja nicht mit kommenda ich mit zwei RR Pussys bei mir aus der arbeit unterwegs war, es wurden dann 101Km   und kein bisschen Matsch am Körper .
Aber das nächste mal wen was geht bin ich wieder dabei, mal wieder richtig einsauen (eigenartiges Gefühl sauber vom Biken nach hause kommen) .

Dann bis zum nächsten mal MfG Keram (Marek)


----------



## bertoni (9. August 2007)

Da hat der kurze wirklich einen sehr ausführlichen Bericht getippt. War eine tolle Tour! Ich hoffe auf eine baldige Wiederholung!


----------



## kurzer37 (10. August 2007)

Hallo Matschfreunde

hier ein Termin für Morgen: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4940 .

Gruß
Guidelehrling


----------



## XCRacer (10. August 2007)

*Mit dem Mountainbike in NRW unterwegs*

Ganz nett zu lesen !


----------



## tail-light (10. August 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo Matschfreunde
> 
> hier ein Termin für Morgen: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4940 .
> 
> ...


 
Habe dieses WE meine Kids da. Viel Spass. Bis nächste Woche!!

TL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (10. August 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> ( Nobby Nic sind nichts O-Ton tarras)


 
Wer mit den Nics nicht den Berg hoch kommt, der braucht andere Reifen gar nicht erst zu probieren


----------



## MausD (10. August 2007)

Für Frühaufsteher.
Gute Trainingstour für den nächsten Marathon


----------



## XCRacer (10. August 2007)

Bin dabei


----------



## niki-2 (10. August 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> Für Frühaufsteher.
> Gute Trainingstour für den nächsten Marathon



Wäre gerne mit aber habe morgen früh Kinderdienst und muß morgen Abend trööten!!! Urlaub ist leider vorbei 

Viel Spass euch allen! 

Gruß

Dieter

P.S. Auch dem Guidelehrling, der sich ohne Navi ja auch schon ein wenig auskennt.


----------



## mcmarki (10. August 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> Für Frühaufsteher.
> Gute Trainingstour für den nächsten Marathon



Also manchmal hast Du echt gute Ideen -   Bin dabei


----------



## HolyBen (10. August 2007)

*No pain, no gain.*​

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## kurzer37 (10. August 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Viel Spass euch allen!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ...


 

Habe ja eins zu Weihnachten bekommen, muß jetzt nur das Ding ans laufen kriegen. Es ist ein Garmin eTrex.

@ FilledBratze derjenige der dies sagte ist ohne Nobby Nic gefahren der andere mit.


----------



## cyberp (10. August 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Habe ja eins zu Weihnachten bekommen, muß jetzt nur das Ding ans laufen kriegen. Es ist ein Garmin eTrex.


  davon hast Du im internen Forum aber nix geschrieben 
Edit: Ok, ok. Ich sollte zuerst beiden Foren lesen bevor ich antworte


----------



## MausD (10. August 2007)

Als grobe Strecke für Morgen.

Rennweg, Obermaubach, Nideggen, Heimbach, Mariawald oder direkt nach Schwamenauel, Rursee entlang, Irgendwie nach Simmerath und Irgendwie nach Haus.

Da Rene ja dabei ist bin ich guter Dinge  das wir dann auch den ein oder anderen Trial finden und fahren werden.
Ansonsten ist dank GPS ja immer noch Track-Back möglich.

Ich mach mich dann mal auf den Weg zum "Ausverkauf" ins Uferlos....bis morgen


----------



## XCRacer (10. August 2007)

Wie wäre es denn mit der Sechs-Stauseen-Rundfahrt ?
96km                                                              / 1329Hm

Ich lade es mal in den Geko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (10. August 2007)

Und wer holt uns am Haus Kermeter ab ?


----------



## tail-light (10. August 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Und wer holt uns am Haus Kermeter ab ?


 
Ich hole dich jederzeit von wo auch immer ab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!!

... und danach laufen wir ein Ründchen  

Viel Spass morgen!

Gruß TL


----------



## Michrat (10. August 2007)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Exklusiv ist die Supernova P99-D. Aber da in Germany hergestellt kein günstiger Import und bei knapp 1000,- EUR zuck ich auch zusammen.
> 
> VG



Also das mit dem zusammen Zucken kann ich bestätigen, ich habe am Helm die SX 14 und am Lenker die P99D und jedesmal wenn ich "zünde" zucken alle zusammen.


----------



## kurzer37 (12. August 2007)

Hy Jungs,
werde dann Heute in die Vorbereitung zum Marathon in Kohlscheid einsteigen.

Treffen mit Ina als Trainerin um 17 Uhr Breinigerberg.

Gruß
Kurzer37

Von der Chaostour am Samstag , mein Navi war das einzigste was gestern lief, berichte Ich heute Abend.


----------



## tail-light (12. August 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hy Jungs,
> werde dann Heute in die Vorbereitung zum Marathon in Kohlscheid einsteigen.
> 
> Treffen mit Ina als Trainerin um 17 Uhr Breinigerberg.


 
Was ist mit den anderen Weicheiern??


----------



## XCRacer (12. August 2007)

Seit wann findet in Kohlscheid ein Marathon statt?


----------



## mcmarki (12. August 2007)

Na ein halber - ein KURZER sozusagen


----------



## rpo35 (12. August 2007)

Nabend,

wir sind übrigens auch wieder zurück, hatten aber noch keine Zeit uns zu melden. Denn nach 7 Tagen biken hatten wir heute nix besseres zu tun als zu biken 
Oberhalb der Wehebachtalsperre haben wir noch Patrick getroffen. Der pflegt im Wald seine Ketten zu wechseln 

Bis die Tage
Ralph


----------



## kurzer37 (12. August 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Na ein halber - ein KURZER sozusagen


 

Ihr Luschen seid alle nicht dabei gewesen. Ina meinte Ich laufe wie ein Pferd ( wegen dem Drang nach vorne)was man immer zügeln muß. 


Gruß
Kurzer37

Am Mittwoch 15.08.07 17 Uhr in Breinigerberg die nächste Runde laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (12. August 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Ihr Luschen seid alle nicht dabei gewesen. Ina meinte *Ich laufe wie ein Pferd* ( wegen dem Drang nach vorne)was man immer zügeln muß.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Wohl eher wie ein Zwergwallach.


----------



## kurzer37 (12. August 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Wohl eher wie ein Zwergwallach.


 
Und ihr wollt mitlaufen aber kein weiß wann und wo ihr seid mir Helden. 
Hauptsache Pferd du kannst ja mal mitlaufen du Muhli  .

Was ist mit unserem Forum geht heute wohl nicht. Brauche noch ein Einweisung für mein Garmin.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (12. August 2007)

Wer von euch Helden hat das Forum auf "Offline" geschaltet ?
(Steht wieder auf On )

Wer hat die Fensterbreite für die Beiträge geändert ???

CHRISTIAAAAN !!!!


----------



## HolyBen (12. August 2007)

Ich war es nicht. Du als Superadmin müsstest es sehen können.


----------



## RS-Hunter (12. August 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wer von euch Helden hat das Forum auf "Offline" geschaltet ?
> (Steht wieder auf On )
> 
> Wer hat die Fensterbreite für die Beiträge geändert ???
> ...



Heul-Suse! Heul-Suse! Heul-Suse! Nänänänänä!

Ich will nicht sagen, dass es ich es nicht war. Aber ich kann auch nicht mit Recht behaupten, dass ich es war.  

Aber das bestärkt nochmal meinen Wunsch nach einer Einweisung/Schulung. 
Christian ...  

Georg


----------



## cyberp (12. August 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wer von euch Helden hat das Forum auf "Offline" geschaltet ?
> (Steht wieder auf On )
> 
> Wer hat die Fensterbreite für die Beiträge geändert ???
> ...


Sorry, ich war der Held. Habe wohl ein wenig zu viel probiert und nicht alles rückgängig gemacht. Ich gelobe Besserung  und werde mir mal lokal eine Kopie der Seite installieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (13. August 2007)

Hallo Bikegemeinde,

hier ein Termin für Mittwoch wer Lust und Laune hat. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4958

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (13. August 2007)

Hab Spät. Aber bei den Wetteraussichten warte ich noch was mit dem Eintragen


----------



## niki-2 (13. August 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hab Spät. Aber bei den Wetteraussichten warte ich noch was mit dem Eintragen



Kein Thema bei Regen fällt die Tour sowieso aus.


----------



## kurzer37 (14. August 2007)

Hy Jungs,
hier ein Termin für Frühaufsteher am Samstag http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4968 . Da Ich Antibiotika nehmen muß wird es morgen nichts mit laufen. 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Bick (14. August 2007)

Hallo Mike,

wenn meine neuen LR bis dahin eingetroffen sind, bin ich dabei.

Viele Grüße an den Rest der Bikegemeinde.


----------



## FilledBratze (14. August 2007)

@Niki: Wo sollen wir uns denn morgen treffen? Startanke? Hoffe, das Wetter bleibt morgen noch schön.


----------



## niki-2 (14. August 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> @Niki: Wo sollen wir uns denn morgen treffen? Startanke? Hoffe, das Wetter bleibt morgen noch schön.




9.00 Uhr Startanke wenns nicht regnet, also morgen früh noch mal kurz schauen!! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## niki-2 (15. August 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> 9.00 Uhr Startanke wenns nicht regnet, also morgen früh noch mal kurz schauen!!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dieter



Morgen Männers,

mache mich gleich auf zur Startanke heute morgen soll das Wetter ja noch halten.

Bis gleich

Dieter


----------



## FilledBratze (15. August 2007)

Guten Morgen. Ich kann leider nicht mitfahren. Hab' nen Plattfuß und keine Flicken mehr. Ich wünsch' euch viel Spaß.


----------



## IGGY (15. August 2007)

Hallo. Nächstes mal grüßt du René sonst gibt es was auf die Mütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (15. August 2007)

Wo warst du denn? Sind durch Breinig gefahren, aber da wohnst du doch nicht mehr 

Kurzbericht zur heutigen Mittwochstour. Dieter und ich sind ne Tour aus dem Netz gefahren. Nachdem dem Dieter eine Wespe in den Po gestochen hat, haben wir dem Kurzen noch CDs in den Kasten, der eigentlich für Briefe ist, geworfen.

Dort ist das Foto entstanden 

Nachdem wir irgenwo bei Wahlheim nass geworden sind haben wir den Dreck ...äh Track verlassen um den kürzesten Weg zurück nach Eschweiler zu finden.

Daten hab ich jetzt nicht Hand. Muß auch jetzt zur Schicht


----------



## IGGY (15. August 2007)

Ich bin an Euch vorbei gefahren und habe gewunken. Hast mich aber angeschaut. Naja das ALTER 
Und habt Ihr fein Klingelmännchen gemacht?


----------



## mcmarki (15. August 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Dort ist das Foto entstanden



Sachen gibt es ...


----------



## kurzer37 (15. August 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Sachen gibt es ...


 
Meine Frau wußte schon warum Sie das geschrieben hat. Sie wollte vermeiden das MTB`ler  über meine Erdingervorräte herfallen. 

Gruß
der Schläfer


----------



## burns68 (15. August 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ...Dort ist das Foto entstanden ...



Ich lach mich weg!!!! So gibt es nur auf dem Dorf!!!


----------



## rpo35 (15. August 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ... Dort ist das Foto entstanden ...


Nicht schlecht


----------



## kurzer37 (15. August 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Ich lach mich weg!!!! So gibt es nur auf dem Dorf!!!


 

Genau da klingelt der Postbote oder sonst einer jeden aus dem Bett. Hauptsache Er oder Sie bekommt das Paket los. In der Stadt kennt man ja seine Nachbarn nicht , erst wenn Sie anfangen zu stinken. 
Wechselschicht kann Ich nur empfehlen , sollte man mal gemacht haben.


----------



## niki-2 (15. August 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wo warst du denn? Sind durch Breinig gefahren, aber da wohnst du doch nicht mehr
> 
> Kurzbericht zur heutigen Mittwochstour. Dieter und ich sind ne Tour aus dem Netz gefahren. Nachdem dem Dieter eine Wespe in den Po gestochen hat, haben wir dem Kurzen noch CDs in den Kasten, der eigentlich für Briefe ist, geworfen.
> 
> ...



Hier noch die Daten der heutigen Tour:

65,3 km 878hm, 3 Std. 27 min Durchschnitt: 19 km/h


----------



## Xxmurax (15. August 2007)

muchos saludos desde barcelona, irgendwie versteh ich hier nur spanisch!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (16. August 2007)

Hallo Bikegemeinde,

Termin für die Samstags Ombatour!!! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4980

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## RS-Hunter (17. August 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Termin für die Samstags Ombatour!!!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4980



Endlich nochmal ein Starttermin, wo man vormittags auch noch was erledigen kann!  
Da bin ich gerne dabei.

bis Samstag


----------



## mcmarki (17. August 2007)

Werde dann 13.15 h Probsteier Wald/Auto Kochs sein. ok?

Weiß jetzt nicht wer meine Buxe in Gr. M hat - Marcel mittlerweile o. noch Georg ? Aber kann derjenige die mit zum Treffpunkt bringen?
Bedankt, 
Markus


----------



## niki-2 (17. August 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Werde dann 13.15 h Probsteier Wald/Auto Kochs sein. ok?
> 
> Weiß jetzt nicht wer meine Buxe in Gr. M hat - Marcel mittlerweile o. noch Georg ? Aber kann derjenige die mit zum Treffpunkt bringen?
> Bedankt,
> Markus



Wo ist denn Auto Kochs? Wollte Steinbachhochwald vorbei und dann Richtung Stolberg bei Büscher Automobile aus dem Wald herauskommen.

Gruß

Dieter

P.S. Ich weiß jetzt wo. Glücksburg #Auto Koch richtig? 

Dort können wir dich sehr gut aufgabeln!!


----------



## mcmarki (17. August 2007)

He He, dann fahr ich doch zum Steinbachhochwald und warte dort - da werden Erinnerungen wach


----------



## MausD (17. August 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> P.S. Ich weiß jetzt wo. Glücksburg #Auto Koch richtig?



Wie sagt Paul Panzer: RICHTIGGG!

@mcmarki. Ich habe weder deine noch meine Hose, Termine, Termine, Termine... Vielleicht bringt Georg Sie ja am Samstag alle mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tail-light (17. August 2007)

Hi Jungs,

viel Spass bei eurer Tour morgen. Ich werde mich mit dem Kurzen vergnügen  !!!

Vielleicht sehen wir uns danach in der Pizzeria!!

Schönes WE

TL


----------



## mcmarki (17. August 2007)

tail-light schrieb:


> Ich werde mich mit dem Kurzen vergnügen  !!!


Das steht ja im totalen Widerspruch zueinander


----------



## kurzer37 (17. August 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Das steht ja im totalen Widerspruch zueinander


 

Tja mit Dir möchte Sie ja nicht .
Lieber Klein und fein und nicht zu schnell .


----------



## Cheng (17. August 2007)

Hy Jungs und Mädels, viele aus dem sonnigen Kärnten. Allen ene schöne Tour morgen und bald bin ich wieder dabei!


----------



## burns68 (18. August 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hallo Bikegemeinde,
> 
> Termin für die Samstags Ombatour!!!
> 
> ...



Bin heute im Laden, warte bei Jahreswagen Koch auf euch!

Olli


----------



## mcmarki (18. August 2007)

Hole dich im Laden ab


----------



## FilledBratze (18. August 2007)

Moin Moin.
Ich tu mich mal raus. Werde jetzt schon losfahren, respektive des für Nachmittag schlechter angesagten Wetters und weil Olli sonst wieder Todesängste auszustehen hätte   

Vielleicht habt ihr ja Morgen noch genügend Scmalz in den Beinen für eine lange und technische Singletrailrunde. Dachte an die Felsenpassage vor Nideggen und Dutch Mountains. Ich kanns ja mal eintragen.


----------



## burns68 (18. August 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Moin Moin.
> Ich tu mich mal raus. ...



Danke!


----------



## FilledBratze (18. August 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Danke!


----------



## RS-Hunter (18. August 2007)

Hallöle,

sind wieder wohlerhalten zurück von unserer Pleiten, Pech und Pannen-Tour. Und das ohne die Filled Bratze.  

Alles weiter wird dr DiDiDiDiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeter Euch erzählen ... 

so geh jetzt mal in die Küche, was Leckeres zaubern.  Damit meine Liebe was zu Essen bekommt, wenn sie gleich von der Arbeit heimkehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (18. August 2007)

Ich melde mich dann auch mal vom TriHill mit einem kurzen Kleinbericht zurück:

Meine Zweier-Team bestand aus Betreuerin Tina und Raser XC. Während die anderen mit 4er, bzw. 3er-Teams an den Start gingen, stand mir als Einzelstarter 4 Stunden "Spaß" auf der Mülldeponie bevor.

Nach 4:06 h bin ich mit 26 Runden als 9. in Ziel gekommen, was 72,9km und 1420 Hm entspricht. Das auf einem waschechten CC-Kurs mit einer anspruchsvollen Technikpassage, die so manchen eine Freifahrt ins Krankenhaus bescherte.

Flaterate-Krankenhausfahrten war auf der 4-Cross-Strecke angesagt. Weil man wohl nicht sicher war, ob genug 4-Crosser für die Siegerehrung übrig bleiben würden, verzichtete man auf den Finallauf. Es gab 4 Sieger!

Das Siegerteam beim CC-Rennen hatte 32 Runden intus. Ich war schnellster Einzelstarter von zwei . Insgesamt waren 12 Teams vor Ort.

Danke an Tina, die mich mit Getränken, Riegel und Bananen versorgte. Ohne ihrer Unterstützung hätte ich das nicht geschafft


----------



## XCRacer (18. August 2007)

Wer morgen Lust auf eine lockere Rennrad oder MTB-Tour hat, bitte melden. Nicht mehr als zwei Stunden im ruhigen Tempo.


----------



## HolyBen (19. August 2007)

Der Bericht zur gestrigen Tour ist online.

Klick


----------



## FilledBratze (19. August 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Der Bericht zur gestrigen Tour ist online.
> 
> Klick


 

Euch kann man aber auch nicht alleine lassen


----------



## XCRacer (19. August 2007)

W-LAN Poplock


----------



## HolyBen (19. August 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Euch kann man aber auch nicht alleine lassen



Normalerweise fährst Du ja vor und sammelst mit den Reifen alle Dornen auf.


----------



## kurzer37 (19. August 2007)

Hy Jungs,
das klingt ja wie meine Tour vom letzten Samstag als jedem etwas passiert ist.Ich hatte sofort Platt,Guido aus der Atsch an der Talsperre und Marek ist das Schaltauge auf dem Thönbachtrail abgerissen.

Gestern fuhren dann tail-light,Bikebum und Kurzer37 eine gemütliche after Krewinkelfest-Gesundheitsrunde bis nach Knolle zur Bahnhofsvision einen trinken und weiter vorbei an Iggy  vorbei an Dorff nach Breinig und über Steinbruch Binsfeldhammer zurück nach Mausbach.

*Habe in der Zeit vom 26.9-07.10 Urlaub und suche einen Mitfahrer/in für eine Zweitagestour. Anreise mit der Bahn und dann Rückfahrt mit einer Übernachtung.Länge Gesamt ca.130km.*

Falls jemand lust hat melden.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## IGGY (19. August 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hy Jungs,
> das klingt ja wie meine Tour vom letzten Samstag als jedem etwas passiert ist.Ich hatte sofort Platt,Guido aus der Atsch an der Talsperre und Marek ist das Schaltauge auf dem Thönbachtrail abgerissen.
> 
> Gestern fuhren dann tail-light,Bikebum und Kurzer37 eine gemütliche after Krewinkelfest-Gesundheitsrunde bis nach Knolle zur Bahnhofsvision einen trinken und weiter vorbei an Iggy  vorbei an Dorff nach Breinig und über Steinbruch Binsfeldhammer zurück nach Mausbach.
> ...



Wie Ihr habt kein leckeres Eis von unseren SUPER Eisdiele gegessen? Da habt Ihr Euch aber was entgehen lassen!


----------



## HolyBen (19. August 2007)

Ähhhh.

René, hast Du noch sämtliche Ohren ?

KLICK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (19. August 2007)

Was meinst du, was _ich_ mit dem Autofahrer gemacht hatte?


----------



## XCRacer (19. August 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Wie Ihr habt kein leckeres Eis von unseren SUPER Eisdiele gegessen? Da habt Ihr Euch aber was entgehen lassen!


Ist das die Eisdiele gegenüber der Zufahrt zur Altstadt?

Da war ich heute! Super lecker und große Kugeln 
Mein Tipp: Late Macchiato !


----------



## niki-2 (19. August 2007)

Hallo Bikefreunde,

Termin für Samstag diesmal hoffendlich ohne Pannen!! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4998

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## IGGY (20. August 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ist das die Eisdiele gegenüber der Zufahrt zur Altstadt?
> 
> Da war ich heute! Super lecker und große Kugeln
> Mein Tipp: Late Macchiato !



Genau Die! Mein Tip. Cremino,Snickers und Mandarine Joghurt. Ich kann Dir sagen. Das ist Mist wenn man so eine Eisdiele im Ort hat


----------



## FilledBratze (20. August 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Das ist Mist wenn man so eine Eisdiele im Ort hat


 
Eine? In der Nähe der Citibank ist noch so ein guter Eismacher. Limoncello ist der Knaller im Sommer.


----------



## niki-2 (21. August 2007)

Hallo Leute,

Termin für morgen früh, wer Lust und Laune hat. 


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5007

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (21. August 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Termin für morgen früh, wer Lust und Laune hat.
> 
> ...


 

Lust schon aber leider Spätschicht.Und das Oelzeug nicht vergessen,es soll viel regnen .


----------



## mcmarki (21. August 2007)

bin dabei - hoffen wir mal das es trocken bleibt-

na wenn ich mir das so anschaue, schlafe ich morgen lieber aus. Is mir irjentswie zu naaaß


----------



## niki-2 (21. August 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> bin dabei - hoffen wir mal das es trocken bleibt-
> 
> na wenn ich mir das so anschaue, schlafe ich morgen lieber aus. Is mir irjentswie zu naaaß



Hast ja recht!!!

Kein Thema


----------



## IGGY (21. August 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Eine? In der Nähe der Citibank ist noch so ein guter Eismacher. Limoncello ist der Knaller im Sommer.



Aehm!? Citibank in Knolle? Ich wüßte nicht wo da eine ist!?


----------



## niki-2 (22. August 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Termin für morgen früh, wer Lust und Laune hat.
> 
> ...




Termin für heute ist abgesagt bei dem Mistwetter 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## RS-Hunter (23. August 2007)

Ja, wo sind sie denn? Unsere Geburtstagsgratulaten?  











Ach hier... Sie bringen ein Ständchen 




Unserem grössten Bläser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dieter alles Gute zum Geburtstag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















*Er lebe hoch.*


----------



## mcmarki (23. August 2007)

Hallo Dieter alter Plattfußchampion,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag - 

Bis Samstag

Markus


----------



## kurzer37 (23. August 2007)

Auch von Mir und meiner Familie dem lieben Dieter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alles gute zum Geburtstag
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Tour am Samstag fällt leider wegen Spätschicht aus .
Gruß
Michael


----------



## Bick (23. August 2007)

Häppieh Börsdäi tu ju, häppieh Bördsäi, lieber Diiiiiiiiiiiiieter, häppieh Börsdäi
tu juuuuuuuuuh!


----------



## burns68 (23. August 2007)

*Lieber Dieter, alles gute zum Geburtstag!!!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyberp (23. August 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Dieter


----------



## IGGY (23. August 2007)

Ich wünsche Dir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## tail-light (23. August 2007)

Happy Birthday lieber Dieter!!!​ 




TL​


----------



## commencal blanc (23. August 2007)

Auch ich schicke fette fette Geburtstagsgrüße zum Dieter!

 

Lass es dir gut gehen!


----------



## PacMan (23. August 2007)

*Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Dieter!!!*
Am Samstag singen wir dir dann ein Ständchen...


----------



## FilledBratze (23. August 2007)

ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG, DIETER.  
Feier schön   und kauf' Dir Ohropacks fürs Ständchen - falls ich mitsingen sollte


----------



## MausD (23. August 2007)

Auch von mir alles gute zum Burzeltag    
Wann sollen wir vorbei kommen  


Frage an XCRacer: Wie hieß die Marke der Griffe die du bei der Saarschleife gewonnen hattest? Andere dürfen mir die Frage selbstverständlich auch beantworten


----------



## FilledBratze (23. August 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> Frage an XCRacer: Wie hieß die Marke der Griffe die du bei der Saarschleife gewonnen hattest? Andere dürfen mir die Frage selbstverständlich auch beantworten


 
Waren das nicht welche von Ergon?


----------



## MausD (23. August 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Waren das nicht welche von Ergon?



Ich glaub das sind sie. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (23. August 2007)

Hallo Bikegemeinde,

vielen Dank für die vielen Glückwünsche zu meinem Ehrentag. 

Habe mich sehr gefreut!!! 

Nochmal zur Erinnerung: Termin für Samstag mit anschließender Kuchenschlacht bei mir.

Los eintragen ihr Luschen!!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4998

P.S. Ein Chor mit 4 Mann ist mir zu wenig, sonst fallen die falschen Töne zu sehr auf.


----------



## XCRacer (23. August 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag, lieber Dieter!

Was hast du geschenkt bekommen? Ein paar Tubeless-Reifen 

Ich werde jetzt, dir zu Ehren, eine kleine MTB-Runde drehen.

Gruß René


----------



## rpo35 (23. August 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!! 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## HolyBen (23. August 2007)

Arbeitet hier keiner ?

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag Dieter !

Wir sehen uns Samstag.


----------



## rpo35 (23. August 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Arbeitet hier keiner ?...


Mal auf die Uhr geguckt?


----------



## HolyBen (23. August 2007)

Oooops, da bin ich doch glatt im Büro eingeschlafen .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (23. August 2007)

Hi Rene,
da der liebe Dieter damit nicht umgehen kann, habe ich einen XXL-Pack Flickzeug gekauft!!! 

Bis Samstag
Gruß
Bettina


----------



## XCRacer (23. August 2007)

Gleitcreme wäre auch nicht schlecht, damit er die Reifen besser auf die Felge bekommt


----------



## niki-2 (23. August 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Gleitcreme wäre auch nicht schlecht, damit er die Reifen besser auf die Felge bekommt




BLA BLA BLA


----------



## rpo35 (23. August 2007)

Übrigens finde ich in der blöden Geburtstagsliste nur einen papadieter, der seit 08/2004 nicht mehr online war.
Ist das hier 'ne verarsche oder was ?


----------



## niki-2 (23. August 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Übrigens finde ich in der blöden Geburtstagsliste nur einen papadieter, der seit 08/2004 nicht mehr online war.
> Ist das hier 'ne verarsche oder was ?



Ist natürlich keine verarsche!_! Wußte gar nicht mehr das ich zweimal registriert bin.

Werde den papadieter rausnehmen.

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (23. August 2007)

@rpo: Da du ja eine Omba-Account hast, könntest du auch ab und zu mal einen Blick hierhin werfen!


----------



## rpo35 (23. August 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> @rpo: Da du ja eine Omba-Account hast, könntest du auch ab und zu mal einen Blick hierhin werfen!


Oh man, wo ich überall reingucken könnte wenn ich die Zeit hätte 
@Dieter lass das, ich will keine PM von deinem verstaubten Erstaccount


----------



## RS-Hunter (24. August 2007)

So Ihr Lieben,

da gehen die Geburtstagsgrüße weiter.

*Heute hat unsere liebe, charmante, für den Kurzen ein Herz habende, laufende Hexenschwester tail-light Geburtstag.  


und wie es sich gehört tanzen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und singen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 die Ombas Dir ein Liedchen   





*​


----------



## cyberp (24. August 2007)

tail-light


----------



## niki-2 (24. August 2007)

Liebe Ina 

auch von mir alles gute zu deinem    Ehrentag    

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (24. August 2007)

Hallo Ina 

Auch vom Kurzen und seiner Familie alles gute zum Geburtstag
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Und bleib so wie Du bist .


----------



## niki-2 (24. August 2007)

Achtung Änderung!!!

Für alle die morgen mitfahren Treffpunkt bei mir zu Hause, oder Auto Kochs Glücksburg 

Wir fahren dann ins feindliche Gebiet!!!!

Hier der Link zum Termin:http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4998

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## mcmarki (24. August 2007)

Das hört ja gar nicht mehr auf mit den Geburtstagen - recht so

Liebe Ina, alles Gute zum Geburtstag  

Fahren wir morgen am Steinbachshochwald vorbei? Dann werde ich dort warten, ansonsten Glücksburg


----------



## niki-2 (24. August 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Das hört ja gar nicht mehr auf mit den Geburtstagen - recht so
> 
> Liebe Ina, alles Gute zum Geburtstag
> 
> Fahren wir morgen am Steinbachshochwald vorbei? Dann werde ich dort warten, ansonsten Glücksburg




Richtig wir gabeln dich dann dort auf!


----------



## kurzer37 (24. August 2007)

Hallo Jungs,
werde morgen mit dem Bike zum Werk fahren,falls jemand lust auf Nightride um 22.15 Uhr ab Berzelius Stolberg hat melden.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MausD (24. August 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo ...morgen...22.15 Uhr...


Da werden die Ombas wohl alle in Dieters Hütte sein und Ihren Rausch ausschlafen


----------



## HolyBen (24. August 2007)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir Ina !


----------



## FilledBratze (24. August 2007)

Liebe Ina.

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag.     Feier' schön und lass Dich reich beschenken.


----------



## burns68 (24. August 2007)

Liebe Ina,

von mir auch *ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG! *

Feier schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (24. August 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir!! 

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## GeJott (24. August 2007)

Glückwunsch ans Geburtstagskind !!! 

Hast hoffentlich genug Bier kalt stehen  

Bis denne.

Gerd & Ina


----------



## PacMan (24. August 2007)

Bin ich zu spät?  Noch nicht ganz...

 * Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Ina!!! *  

Fühl dich gedrückt!


----------



## RS-Hunter (24. August 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> ... Nochmal zur Erinnerung: Termin für Samstag mit anschließender Kuchenschlacht bei mir.
> 
> Los eintragen ihr Luschen!!!!



Hallo Dieter,

kann leider morgen nicht mitfahren. Wir haben auch Kindergeburtstag bei uns. Macht sich dann nicht so gut, wenn ich nicht da wäre.  

Trotzdem Euch viel Spass.


----------



## PacMan (24. August 2007)

Ich steig morgen an der Glücksburg ein.

@Olli: 10:45 Uhr bei mir vor der Haustür?


----------



## XCRacer (24. August 2007)

Bin um 11 bei dir vdH, Dieter! Bekommst die CD von mir.

Hat einer Bock auf Nightride heut' abend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (24. August 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> @Olli: 10:45 Uhr bei mir vor der Haustür?



OK


----------



## tail-light (24. August 2007)

Hi Jungs,

vielen Dank für die lieben Wünsche. Ich drücke euch!!    

Nächsten Samstag Ina-taugliche Tour, mit Einkehr in Pizzeria. Alles weitere im internen Forum!! 

Gruß TL


----------



## burns68 (25. August 2007)

Hi Ihr,

ich tu mich raus, ich muss noch was erledigen!


----------



## FilledBratze (25. August 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Hi Ihr,
> 
> ich tu mich raus, ich muss noch was erledigen!


 
Ich schließ' mich mal an. Bin jetzt erst aufgestanden und war gestern Abend lange unterwegs. Viel Spaß beim radeln und eine schöne Burzeltagsfeier bei Dieter. Trinkt eins für mich mit


----------



## rpo35 (25. August 2007)

Tach ihr Lieben,

war ja ganz lustig euch heute in "unserem" Revier zu treffen, aber warum habt ihr euch denn nicht gemeldet? Dass man das nicht mehr großartig publizieren will ist klar, aber 'ne PM wäre ganz nett gewesen 

Schöne Feier nachher
Ralph


----------



## Jule (25. August 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Tach ihr Lieben,
> war ja ganz lustig euch heute in "unserem" Revier zu treffen, aber warum habt ihr euch denn nicht gemeldet? Dass man das nicht mehr großartig publizieren will ist klar, aber 'ne PM wäre ganz nett gewesen



Ich find das witzig. Einfach klammheimlich in den Stadtwald schleichen funktioniert nicht. Wir kriegen alles mit! 

Apropos "schleichen": Ich hab' heute 'ner Blindschleiche den Schwanz abgefahren. 


Kann die dann noch weiterleben? Gibt es da Erfahrungswerte? Und wo fängt der Schwanz einer Blindschleiche an? Und warum zappelt der so fies? 

Jule.


----------



## niki-2 (25. August 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Tach ihr Lieben,
> 
> war ja ganz lustig euch heute in "unserem" Revier zu treffen, aber warum habt ihr euch denn nicht gemeldet? Dass man das nicht mehr großartig publizieren will ist klar, aber 'ne PM wäre ganz nett gewesen
> 
> ...




Hallo Ralph,

du hast ja Recht!! Sorry war mein Fehler soweit habe ich leider nicht gedacht. Aber ich werde deinen Denkanstoß beim nächsten Mal beherzigen. 

Ihr hättet natürlich mit zu mir fahren können. jeder Biker ist willkommen.

Gruß

Dieter

P.S. Wir müssen die Tour eh nochmal wiederholen, da wir leider heute einige Verletzte zu beklagen hatten und leider auf geradem Wege nach Hause mußten.


----------



## PacMan (25. August 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> Apropos "schleichen": Ich hab' heute 'ner Blindschleiche den Schwanz abgefahren.
> 
> 
> Kann die dann noch weiterleben? Gibt es da Erfahrungswerte? Und wo fängt der Schwanz einer Blindschleiche an? Und warum zappelt der so fies?


Wow, das macht dann die fünfte oder sechste in diesem Jahr! Bin mit dem Zählen irgendwann nicht mehr ganz mitgekommen...
Erfahrungswerte haben wir also genug!  Also, jetzt mal ganz ernst das Bio-Wissen ausgepackt: Der Schwanz fängt irgendwo im hinteren Drittel an, und ja, die kann dann ganz gut weiterleben. Ist schliesslich eine Echse und kann den Schwanz in Notsituationen absichtlich abwerfen. Dass dieser dann zappelt ist auch Absicht: soll den Angreifer ablenken!
Also, alles halb so schlimm...  

@Markus: ich leg jetzt die Beine hoch und genieße 'nen guten Scotch...


----------



## MausD (25. August 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> ...da wir leider heute einige Verletzte zu beklagen hatten...



@All: Bei Markus gibt es schon eine leichte Entwarnung. Ist eine Prellung im Schulter-Bereich, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe. Zum Glück kein Plauzibär-2-Vorfall.

Ich war das erste mal im Aachener-Stadtwald. Ist ja ganz schön heftig...
, nix für Softies...Toblerone sollte man doch lieber essen und nicht befahren.


----------



## Jule (25. August 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> ...Wir müssen die Tour eh nochmal wiederholen, da wir leider heute einige Verletzte zu beklagen hatten und leider auf geradem Wege nach Hause mußten.



Oje, was ist denn passiert? Stürze an der Toblerone, oder wie?

@PacMan: Danke für die Bio-Stunde. So ähnlich hatte ich das auch in Erinnerung. 

Jule.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (25. August 2007)

Hmmm, gut geraten.

Den Bericht gibt es auf unserer HP.

www.omerbach.de


----------



## HolyBen (26. August 2007)

Wenn gleich (Startzeit noch variabel) jemand Lust auf eine kleine Runde hat bitte bei mir melden. 
Egal ob Stra0e oder MTB, nur nichts allzu heftiges.


----------



## mcmarki (26. August 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Wenn gleich (Startzeit noch variabel) jemand Lust auf eine kleine Runde hat bitte bei mir melden.
> Egal ob Stra0e oder MTB, nur nichts allzu heftiges.



Lust hätte ich ja schon... leider ist mir ja gestern was dazwischen gekommen  , ärgere mich jetzt noch über meine eigene Blödheit, arrgghhh!
Nochmal ein großes DANKE an alle beteiligten Ombas, hab Euch echt nett um mich gekümmert  
Pascal, hoffe Dir geht es auch wieder gut?

Werde jetzt ersteinmal zwangsläufig pausieren und hoffe zum Vulkanbike wieder einigermaßen fit zu sein.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## RS-Hunter (26. August 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Wenn gleich (Startzeit noch variabel) jemand Lust auf eine kleine Runde hat bitte bei mir melden.
> Egal ob Stra0e oder MTB, nur nichts allzu heftiges.



Ich wäre dabei, ... habe kein Rennrad also MTB. Können aber trotzdem Strasse o.ä. rollen.

Vorschlag Startzeit: 12:00 Uhr ?!


----------



## HolyBen (26. August 2007)

@markus: jetzt erhole dich erstmal schön und nach dem Urlaub geht´s wieder richtig los.  

@Georg: Ich bin um 12.00 Uhr an der Tanke.
Nimm bitte ein Multitool mit, ich finde meins nicht und mein Antrieb macht trotz René´s erste Hilfe (DANKE !) merkwürdige Geräusche.  

@all: wer Lust und Zeit hat (und nicht zu sehr verletzt ist) darf sich gerne um 12.00 Uhr zu uns gesellen.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## RS-Hunter (26. August 2007)

dann komm doch erst zur Schraubergarage


----------



## HolyBen (26. August 2007)

OK, bin dann gleich bei dir.


----------



## FilledBratze (26. August 2007)

Dann geb' ich mal meinen von Markus verliehenen "Hans Rey - Titel" gleich an ihn weiter 

Gute Besserung. Prellungen sind fieß.

Die Toblerone hab ich mich noch nicht getraut zu fahren. Die Wurzelstufe, die einen in die Steilpassage führt ist mir einfach zu kriminell.


----------



## HolyBen (26. August 2007)

Ich fahre jetzt los, sollte um 12.00 Uhr noch jemand zur Tanke kommen und ich bin nicht da, dauert die OP an meinem MTB etwas länger und man findet uns in der Schraubergarage.

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (26. August 2007)

Nimm's nicht so schwer, Markus. Shit happens. Wäre doch langweilig, wenn man nie ein Risiko eingehen würde. Und ich war ja auch nicht schlauer...  

Mir geht's soweit gut. Mein Knie zieht nur noch etwas, wenn ich es knicke, deswegen verzichte ich heute auch auf's Radfahren.

Aber zum Vulkanbike sind wir beide bestimmt wieder fit - oder zumindest gesund. Viel Zeit für's Training bleibt uns ja nicht mehr...  

Ich geh jetzt mal Rad putzen und den Umwerfer-Anschlag einstellen... (von mir auch noch mal DANKE an René für die akute Schrauber-Hilfe!)


----------



## burns68 (26. August 2007)

@ Markus: Gute Besserung! Erhol Dich was im Urlaub, Schulter schön im Pool kühlen usw. 

Euch kann man aber auch nicht alleine lassen!


----------



## HolyBen (26. August 2007)

So, zurück von einer schönen Tour mit Georg durch die heimischen Wälder.

Bei der Kontrollfahrt durch Ombananien sind uns unweit des Kartoffelbaums zwei Aachener ins Netz gegangen. Sie versuchten zwar die Flucht ins Tal, dies jedoch vergeblich. 

Im Stile echter Abfangjäger rollten wir sie von hinten auf, bis letztendlich auch der Anführer der Bande, ein gewisser Ralph P., gestellt wurde.

Da die Beiden in Begleitung Einheimischer waren (Max und ein mir unbekanntes Pärchen), verzichteten wir auf die Sicherstellung der Voitl´s.   

Nachdem wir klar gestellt haben, dass wir in den Wäldern Ombananiens Polizeigewalt haben, versprachen die Übeltäter, die nächste Tour in unserer Gegend nur in Begleitung von Ombas zu machen.  

Danach wollten Georg und ich noch gemütlich nach Hause rollen. 
Allerdings gelang mir das nicht ganz unfallfrei. An einer Treppe mit Rampe nahm ich den ersten Absatz auf der Rampe, den zweiten Absatz halb auf Rampe und Treppe, den dritten im Flug mit eleganter Rolle übers Rad.

Jetzt sitze ich hier und kühle mein lädiertes Knie.

Erinnert mich irgendwie an den Film "Final Destination", also aufpassen Dieter und Marcel !  

Bis die Tage
Bernd


----------



## mcmarki (26. August 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Jetzt sitze ich hier und kühle mein lädiertes Knie.
> 
> Erinnert mich irgendwie an den Film "Final Destination", also aufpassen Dieter und Marcel !



Genau darüber habe ich mich eben auch mit Daniela unterhalten - spooky, oder?? Aber irgendwie kann man das Ganze doch noch austricksen, oder sind in den Filmen immer alle hopps gegangen?? Bzw. vor welchem Unglück sind wir denn davon gekommen, dass es uns jetzt heimtückisch erwischt? Vielleicht hat das Bootcamp damit was zu tun?? Veilleicht waren ja D. und M. zusammen im Darkroom und Sie sind deswegen verschont geblieben?  

Gute Besserung Bernd!


----------



## HolyBen (26. August 2007)

Danke, ist wohl nur eine Prellung vom linken Knie, ein wenig dick, ein wenig schmerzhaft - das wars (hoffentlich).

Meine goldene Kopfbedeckung hat das getan, wofür sie gedacht ist, meine Birne beschützt. Leider hat sie dabei ihr Leben ausgehaucht.  







Tut mir leid Jule, Du musst dir einen anderen farblich zu deinem Rad passenden Helm aussuchen, der Riss geht ganz durch.


----------



## RS-Hunter (26. August 2007)

Uih Bernd,

das sieht ja böse aus für deinen Helm. Aber lieber der als dein Schädel.  

Allen Versehrten gute Besserung!!




PacMan schrieb:


> ... und den Umwerfer-Anschlag einstellen... (von mir auch noch mal DANKE an René für die akute Schrauber-Hilfe!)



Ach ja, dein Rad war zur Inspektion beim Händler deines Vertrauens  

Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (26. August 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> ...Tut mir leid Jule, Du musst dir einen anderen farblich zu deinem Rad passenden Helm aussuchen, der Riss geht ganz durch.


Dat is die gerechte Strafe für die blöden Sprüche ...nee quatsch, ist natürlich sehr schade, aber hauptsache die Birne ist noch ok 
Achja, von wegen Kontrollfahrt und fremde Reviere: Wir waren wenigstens in Begleitung unterwegs, ihr habt euch hinterlistig und klammheimlich bei uns eingeschlichen 

So, war schön heute...über 100km haben wir wieder auf dem Buckel aber die letzten 20 mit ordentlich Grillgut und etwas Kölsch im Magen 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (26. August 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Tut mir leid Jule, Du musst dir einen anderen farblich zu deinem Rad passenden Helm aussuchen, der Riss geht ganz durch.



Oh, langsam wir mir echt mulmig zumute. Mirco (einer der Einheimischen von heute) meinte, daß auf mir ein Fluch lastet: Jedesmal wenn er mit mir fährt, stürzt er. Da ich ja gestern die Ombas in Aachen und heute euch getroffen habe und danach jeweils die Sturzserie losging und ich dich heute auch noch extra auf den schönen orangen Helm angesprochen habe............


----------



## Jule (26. August 2007)

Ups, Ralph war noch angemeldet!


----------



## PacMan (26. August 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> Oh, langsam wir mir echt mulmig zumute. Mirco (einer der Einheimischen von heute) meinte, daß auf mir ein Fluch lastet...


Ach! Du bist das also Schuld!!!


----------



## kurzer37 (27. August 2007)

Hy Jungs,
an Alle die dann doch noch fahren und laufen können hier ein Termin für Mittwoch http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5049 .

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## GeDe (27. August 2007)

Hallo Markus,
hab' noch was gefunden.
http://www.erbeskopfmarathon.de/pics/2007/Lisa/images/P1330111.jpg"
Das baut auf und Gute Besserung 
Gruss GeDe


----------



## talybont (27. August 2007)

Nabend zusammen,

gute Besserung an alle Stuntfahrer!!
Habe auch ein Gewalt-WE hinter mir, nur ohne Abflug:
Fr. 4h RR mit Bergsprint
Sa. MTB von Kaiserlautern nach Wissembourg (Elsass), 80 km, 1900 hm, 6h (wäre eine tole Tour für ein Bootcamp), mit tollen Möglichkeiten zum Einkehren, inkl. An-und Abfahrt 101km, 7,25h
So. MTB CTF nahe Bruchsal, 64 km, 1400 hm, Renntempo (mit An- und Abfahrt 107 km, 6h)
Bin heute so platt, habe mich erst mal nach der Arbeit 2h ins Bett gelegt.
Letztes WE habe ich mit dem RR auch 335 km in 13,5h (Sa. und So., Eifel + Bergisches Land, ca. 3500 hm) abgerissen. Wenn Andrea weiter an den WEs arbeiten muss, werde ich noch zum Spezialisten für die Langstrecke  
Wenn ich noch mal einen Marathon fahre, muss ich mir was raussuchen, wo ich mindestens 5 h unterwegs bin. Die ersten 2h ist mit mir kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen, da bin ich noch nicht wach. Am besten läuft es so zwischen 4-6 h.

Bin gespannt, wann ich mal wieder nach ESW kommte, vermutlich aber nicht vot Mitte/Ende Oktober.

Gruß,
Armin


----------



## XCRacer (27. August 2007)

Könnte fast schwören, ich hätte den Cheng hier im Forum gesehen.

Ist der eigentlich wieder zurück?


----------



## Cheng (27. August 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Könnte fast schwören, ich hätte den Cheng hier im Forum gesehen.
> 
> Ist der eigentlich wieder zurück?



Ja, leider wieder daheim und schon wieder am Ende. 

Versuche bald noch 2 Berichte und Fotos von 2 Touren aus Kärnten zu posten!


----------



## niki-2 (29. August 2007)

Lebt hier überhaupt noch einer? 

Oder können alle Schwerverletzten auch nicht mehr am PC sitzen?

Gibs fürs Wochenende schon eine Fahrgemeinschaft nach Mausbach?

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (29. August 2007)

Ich suche für den Sohn (14J. 170cm) eines Kollegen ein gebrauchtes MTB. Kann bis 500 kosten, aber lieber was weniger, da man bei uns nicht so viel verdient. 

Sollte mindestens Deore, V-Brakes und ne halbwegs funktionierende Federgabel haben. Hardtail versteht sich!

Angebote bitte per pm.


----------



## Cheng (29. August 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich suche für den Sohn (14J. 170cm) eines Kollegen ein gebrauchtes MTB. Kann bis 500 kosten, aber lieber was weniger, da man bei uns nicht so viel verdient.
> 
> Sollte mindestens Deore, V-Brakes und ne halbwegs funktionierende Federgabel haben. Hardtail versteht sich!
> 
> Angebote bitte per pm.



Vielleicht kann man ja auch was zusammen stellen. Habe noch mein Steppenwolf im Keller. Ausser Laufradsatz, Pedale, Gabel und Vorbau fehlen! Der Super Fizik Sattel ist fast neu! Größe sollte gehen, bin selber nur 174cm!


----------



## XCRacer (29. August 2007)

Dann schreib mir mal ne Zahl und ich guck mal nach nem gebrauchten LRS und ner Gabel.


----------



## Cheng (29. August 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Dann schreib mir mal ne Zahl und ich guck mal nach nem gebrauchten LRS und ner Gabel.



Hast PM!


----------



## HolyBen (29. August 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Lebt hier überhaupt noch einer?
> 
> Oder können alle Schwerverletzten auch nicht mehr am PC sitzen?
> 
> ...



Keine Panik Dieter !

Mit Samstag weiß ich noch nicht 100 % ob ich mitkomme. 
Ich bin jetzt erstmal bis Freitag in Bochum, dann schaue ich mal, ob das Knie mitspielt (Prognose gut) und wie das Wetter wird.


----------



## Cheng (29. August 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Lebt hier überhaupt noch einer?
> 
> Oder können alle Schwerverletzten auch nicht mehr am PC sitzen?
> 
> ...



Um es locker anzugehen denke ich gegen 12:30 Am Omerbach oder 12:15 bei mir. Dann locker bis Mausbach!


----------



## tail-light (30. August 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Keine Panik Dieter !
> 
> Mit Samstag weiß ich noch nicht 100 % ob ich mitkomme...wie das Wetter wird.


 
Weichei... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! Klar fährst du mit!!

LG TL


----------



## XCRacer (30. August 2007)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels! Hab bis vorraussichtlich Dienstag kein Telefon und kein Internet. Werde Sa. 12.30Uhr am Omerbach sein.

Schaue ab und zu mal bei meinem Vater am Rechner rein. Ansonsten Mitteilungen bitte per pm (kein Email) und Wichtiges gerne per Handy.

Happy Trails!


----------



## niki-2 (30. August 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Um es locker anzugehen denke ich gegen 12:30 Am Omerbach oder 12:15 bei mir. Dann locker bis Mausbach!



Bin Samstag 12.15 Uhr bei dir. 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (30. August 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Um es locker anzugehen denke ich gegen 12:30 Am Omerbach oder 12:15 bei mir. Dann locker bis Mausbach!


Bin um 12:30 Uhr am Omerbach!


----------



## burns68 (31. August 2007)

Bin um 12:30 am Omerbach! Falls das TL mich heute nicht zu sehr ran nimmt!


----------



## IGGY (31. August 2007)

Hi All
Wann steigt bei Euch nochmal eine Rennradtour? Würde mich dann gerne mal anschließen wenn ich meinen Renner die Tage bekomme!


----------



## Bick (31. August 2007)

Hi Ombas,

wenns zeitlich bei mir paßt, was ich jetzt noch nicht sagen kann, komm
ich auch nach Musbich und fahr nochmal mit. Wird ja langsam nochmal
Zeit....

Grüße an alle

Bick


----------



## burns68 (31. August 2007)

Hi Ihr,

guckt mal hier rein!!!! 

http://www.ride-wild.de/


----------



## FilledBratze (31. August 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Hi All
> Wann steigt bei Euch nochmal eine Rennradtour? Würde mich dann gerne mal anschließen wenn ich meinen Renner die Tage bekomme!


 
Bin Hybrid - Biker*lol* - also aufm Bike und dem RR unterwegs. ZUrzeit fahr' ich mehr Rennrad. Einfach mal' ne PM schicken, wenns auf Tour gehen soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (31. August 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Hi Ihr,
> 
> guckt mal hier rein!!!!
> 
> http://www.ride-wild.de/


Nicht schlecht... aber warum haben die noch keinen Link zu www.omerbach.de???  
Wir könnten ja mal mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen und sie verlinken. Wir sind ja nett. Meistens.


----------



## MausD (31. August 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> ...wenn...mein...Renner die Tage bekomm.!


Wuste gar nicht das Fahrräder auch ihre montaliche Ruhepause haben


----------



## FRR (31. August 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht... aber warum haben die noch keinen Link zu www.omerbach.de???
> Wir könnten ja mal mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen und sie verlinken. Wir sind ja nett. Meistens.


 
Da waren wir jetzt aber schneller.  

http://www.ride-wild.de/index.php?option=com_imagelinks&catid=27&Itemid=38

Sportliche Grüße

Rolf
ride-wild.de


----------



## XCRacer (31. August 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> ...wenn ich meinen Renner die Tage bekomme!


Muss heißen, wenn mein Renner nicht die Tage bekommt 

Was kommt denn da feines? Melde mich mal wegen einer Tour. Kannst aber auch hier mal reinschauen. Lohnt sich.


----------



## HolyBen (31. August 2007)

Hallo Leuts, morgen wird bei mir nix, ich habe mir eine Erkältung eingefangen. Viel Spaß und keine Unfälle !

Bernd


----------



## tail-light (31. August 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Hallo Leuts, morgen wird bei mir nix, ich habe mir eine Erkältung eingefangen. Viel Spaß und keine Unfälle !
> 
> Bernd


 
...Bier hilft da ungemein


----------



## tail-light (1. September 2007)

Bis gleich... !!!

TL


----------



## IGGY (1. September 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Was kommt denn da feines? Melde mich mal wegen einer Tour.


Mache ich! Am Montag Abend hole ich es ab! Es ist ein Eigenaufbau. Drössiger Alu-Lite mit Slooping in schwarz ohne Deko(kommt was eingenes drauf),Ultegra Gruppe, und Aksium LRS der aber runter kommt und gegen was leichteres getauscht wird. Aber was ich mir dann hole weis ich noch nicht genau. Eventuell einen American Classic 420 LRS!


----------



## FilledBratze (1. September 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Eventuell einen American Classic 420 LRS!


Ich kann den AC 350 Sprint empfehlen. Der ist sehr leicht, erstaunlich robust und spottbillig. Mit dem 420 habe ich keine Erfahrung, aber wenn der so gut wie der Sprint ist...


----------



## IGGY (1. September 2007)

Mir gefÃ¤llt die hohe Felge des 420er sehr gut. Ich habe nur gehÃ¶rt das man die Lager tauschen sollte, da diese nichts taugen! Was fÃ¼r Erfahrungen hast du damit gemacht? Hier im Forum ist einer der Ceramiclager fÃ¼r 10â¬ fÃ¼r den LRS verkauft. Die werde ich dann mal ordern wenn es der LRS wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (2. September 2007)

@Iggy:

Die Sprint haben auch eine hohe Felge und wiegen unschlagbare 350g pro Stück - der gesamte LRS gerade mal 1180g. Für das Fliegengewicht ist der LRS super steif, der anfängliche Spanflug beim Bremsen ist unbedenklich. Was die Lager angeht, kann ich auch nicht klagen. Fahre den LRS bewusst zwar nur bei trockenen Wetter, aber musste die Lager noch nie tauschen oder nachstellen (Laufleistung etwa 7000km). Wichtig ist ein hoher Reifendruck (8,5 bis 9,5 Bar) und das die Schnellspanner die richtige Vorspannung haben - die filigranen Lager werden nämlich auf Spannung spielfrei gestellt. Ich denke, die Keramiklager sind nicht schlecht - werden sicher noch besser laufen - aber verschleißärmer sicher nicht, da die AC - Naben nict gedichtet sind. Auf dem Rennrad ist das aber unkritisch, solange man nicht ständig im absoluten Sauwetter damit fährt - fürs MTB leider total ungeeignet.

Hoffe, ich konnte Dir ein wenig helfen.
Ride on,
Stephan


----------



## Cheng (2. September 2007)

HY,

noch einmal vielen Dank für die perfekte Bewirtung von und bei Ina im Garten. Alles Perfekt, muss ja auch sein wenn man für die Ombas 3 Tage am Stück vor dem Herd gestanden hat.  

Auf dem nach Hause Weg haben Georg, René und ich uns noch eine kleine Windschattenschlacht geleistet. Wir waren blitzschnell zu Hause, aber auch am Ende!


----------



## IGGY (2. September 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> @Iggy:
> 
> Die Sprint haben auch eine hohe Felge und wiegen unschlagbare 350g pro Stück - der gesamte LRS gerade mal 1180g. Für das Fliegengewicht ist der LRS super steif, der anfängliche Spanflug beim Bremsen ist unbedenklich. Was die Lager angeht, kann ich auch nicht klagen. Fahre den LRS bewusst zwar nur bei trockenen Wetter, aber musste die Lager noch nie tauschen oder nachstellen (Laufleistung etwa 7000km). Wichtig ist ein hoher Reifendruck (8,5 bis 9,5 Bar) und das die Schnellspanner die richtige Vorspannung haben - die filigranen Lager werden nämlich auf Spannung spielfrei gestellt. Ich denke, die Keramiklager sind nicht schlecht - werden sicher noch besser laufen - aber verschleißärmer sicher nicht, da die AC - Naben nict gedichtet sind. Auf dem Rennrad ist das aber unkritisch, solange man nicht ständig im absoluten Sauwetter damit fährt - fürs MTB leider total ungeeignet.
> 
> ...



Hast du mal ein Bild von dem LRS für mich?


----------



## kurzer37 (2. September 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> HY,
> 
> noch einmal vielen Dank für die perfekte Bewirtung von und bei Ina im Garten. Alles Perfekt, muss ja auch sein wenn man für die Ombas 3 Tage am Stück vor dem Herd gestanden hat.


 

Von mir auch vielen Dank an Ina und wir sehen uns am Montag um 18 Uhr in Breinigerberg zum gemütlichen Laufen.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Cheng (2. September 2007)

Endlich habe ich es geschafft ein paar Fotos mit Profil aus meinem Urlaub in unser Album zu laden!


----------



## MausD (2. September 2007)

Hier die Bilder von der Samstaglichen-Omba-Tour in Kooperation mit den Mausbacher-Pussy's
Auch von mir ein Dank an die Gastgeberin. Lecker Kuchen, Lecker Kaltgetränke


----------



## tail-light (2. September 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Von mir auch vielen Dank an Ina und wir sehen uns am Montag um 18 Uhr in Breinigerberg zum gemütlichen Laufen.
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37


 

Hi Michael,

kann paar Minuten später werden, bringe noch jemanden mit. Und es wird eine längere Runde werden, dürfte ja aber kein Problem werden, oder !!!

Ina


----------



## RS-Hunter (4. September 2007)

*Das nächste Omba-Geburtstagskind !!!*


*Lieber Marcel,

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag*


----------



## niki-2 (4. September 2007)

Alles Gute    zum Geburtstag   

lieber Marcel und lass die reich beschenken 

Kann leider heute Abend nicht trotzdem viel Spass beim feiern.

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dix (4. September 2007)

Hi Marcel,

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag  
Trink ein  für mich mit.

Dix


----------



## burns68 (4. September 2007)

Lieber Marcel,

alles gute zum Geburtstag!!

Feier schön und lass Dich reichlich beschenken.


----------



## XCRacer (4. September 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute! Bis heut' abend 

Bericht von Samstag ist online! Beschwerden über den Inhalt an tee-light!


----------



## commencal blanc (4. September 2007)

Moin moin zusammen,

@Marcel: Alles Gute zum Burzelstag  

@all:
Bin jetzt in Stuttgart. Leider hat das aufgrund des Umzugsstress nicht mehr zu einer letzten Tour mit euch gereicht.
Ich bin allerdings ab und zu nochmal in der Region. Ich hoffe, dass ich dann nochmal mitfahren kann und darf.  .
Werde hier fleißig trainieren....


Viele Grüße aus dem Süden!

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## tail-light (4. September 2007)

Marcel
alles Liebe und Gute 
zum Geburtstag!!



TL​


----------



## tail-light (4. September 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Auch von mir alles Gute! Bis heut' abend
> 
> Bericht von Samstag ist online! Beschwerden über den Inhalt an tee-light!


 
Was für Beschwerden  !!! Wenn ihr genau wissen wollt, wo wir lang gefahren sind, warum habt ihr dann nicht eure komischen Dingsda Dinger eingeschaltet !! 

Außerdem wollt ihr bestimmt nochmal Kuchen haben ...  

... und wenn du nochmal Teelicht schreibst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyberp (4. September 2007)

Marcel
Viel Spaß beim  und lass Dich reich  
Ich kann heute Abend leider nicht.


----------



## kurzer37 (4. September 2007)

Hi Marcel,

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag  
Trink ein  für mich mit.

Und Ina du hast mich so gequält ( Wagemanntrail und Trail,Trail )das Ich heute eine Zerrung im Fuß habe, kann kaum laufen. 
Darum hier ein Termin zum fahren am Donnerstag. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5089

Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## rpo35 (4. September 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!
Ich geh' jetzt Rennradeln 

Ralph


----------



## GeJott (4. September 2007)

tail-light schrieb:


> ...Wenn ihr genau wissen wollt, wo wir lang gefahren sind, warum habt ihr dann nicht eure komischen Dingsda Dinger eingeschaltet !!
> ....



Hätte bei diesem Guide vermutlich nix genutzt,  da er die Gruppe normalerweise in dermassen dichte Wälder führt, wo der Empfang eines GPS-Gerätes ohnehin ausfällt. 


BtW

Glückwunsch Marcel 

Gerd


----------



## FilledBratze (4. September 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, Marcel.  

Da habe ich ja gerade noch rechtzeitig ins Forum geschaut *puh*

Feier' schön  und lass es Dir gut gehen.


----------



## FilledBratze (4. September 2007)

Aber Ina hab' ich verpasst rechtzeitig zu gratulieren. War keine Absicht - 

 Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich, liebe Ina.


----------



## Dix (5. September 2007)

GeJott schrieb:


> Hätte bei diesem Guide vermutlich nix genutzt,  da er die Gruppe normalerweise in dermassen dichte Wälder führt, wo der Empfang eines GPS-Gerätes ohnehin ausfällt.



Ich hab mich beherrscht, die Bolo-Macheten haben wir zu Hause gelassen.


----------



## XCRacer (5. September 2007)

GeJott schrieb:


> Hätte bei diesem Guide vermutlich nix genutzt,  da er die Gruppe normalerweise in dermassen dichte Wälder führt, wo der Empfang eines GPS-Gerätes ohnehin ausfällt.


Hab alles mit meinem GPS-Dingsda auf 3m genau  aufgezeichnet.
Bin einige Wege am Montag nochmal gefahren, aber nach dem Starkregen war kaum noch durchkommen.


----------



## kurzer37 (5. September 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hab alles mit meinem GPS-Dingsda auf 3m genau  aufgezeichnet.
> Bin einige Wege am Montag nochmal gefahren, aber nach dem Starkregen war kaum noch durchkommen.


 

Dann tu den Track ins GPS Forum.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Xxmurax (5. September 2007)

nach längerer urlaubspause macht es natürlich wieder spaß auf dem rad zu sitzen. bei einer lockeren runde im stadtwald auf dem nachhauseweg, hab ich mich so stark gefühlt und wollte einen termitenhügel bezwingen. der hügel war stärker - diesmal...  

schätze diese info ist wichtig zwecks wettquotenbestimmung für samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (5. September 2007)

sehr gut Amigo! das schätze ich an Dir, nie aufgeben und immer weiter! 
Ich werde nach heutigem Befinden am Samstag starten. Aber def. erst nach Testrunde am Freitag grünes Licht geben


----------



## kurzer37 (5. September 2007)

Hy Stephan
die Tour morgen muß ausfallen weil meine Frau krank ist und Ich die Verpflegung  der Familie übernehmen muss.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## PacMan (5. September 2007)

Au weia, Murat!  Gute Besserung! Bleib tapfer!  

Wir sollten uns überlegen, immer mit Knie-Schonern zu fahren...


----------



## FilledBratze (5. September 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hy Stephan
> die Tour morgen muß ausfallen weil meine Frau krank ist und Ich die Verpflegung  der Familie übernehmen muss.
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37


 
Schade. Aber das Wetter lädt uns wahrscheinlich eh nicht in den Wald ein.
Deiner Frau gute Besserung und mach nicht zuviel Pfannkuchen


----------



## Bick (6. September 2007)

Und vor dem Essen zur Sicherheit, daß es auch drin bleibt, ein
paar Magentropfen verabreichen


----------



## MausD (6. September 2007)

Hab erste heute wieder Indernetsch.
Noch mal Danke für die Vielen Glückwünsche und Geschenke 

Spätestens bis Samstag


----------



## FilledBratze (6. September 2007)

Bick schrieb:


> Und vor dem Essen zur Sicherheit, daß es auch drin bleibt, ein
> paar Magentropfen verabreichen


 
Kocht der Kurze denn so schlecht? Da kann man seiner Frau nur einen schlechten Apetit wünschen, sonst wird sie ja noch kranker


----------



## kurzer37 (6. September 2007)

Da ihr Luschen gar nicht kochen könnt solltet ihr lieber Ruhig sein.Das Essen welches ich koche schmeckt sogar meinen Jungs. Und ich habe kochen noch in der Schule gelernt.


----------



## mcmarki (6. September 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Da ihr Luschen gar nicht kochen könnt solltet ihr lieber Ruhig sein.Das Essen welches ich koche schmeckt sogar meinen Jungs. Und ich habe kochen noch in der Schule gelernt.



Das trifft sich gut Michael, meine Freundin ist übers WE nicht da - da könntest Du ja quasi für Murat und mich mitkochen und das vorbeibringen - quasi Essen auf Rädern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xxmurax (6. September 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Das trifft sich gut Michael, meine Freundin ist übers WE nicht da - da könntest Du ja quasi für Murat und mich mitkochen und das vorbeibringen - quasi Essen auf Rädern



sehr gut!!!   trägst denn auch dabei ne schürze zum servieren, michael?


----------



## FilledBratze (6. September 2007)

@Kurzer: Als quasi Fachkraft würde ich mich aber nicht unter Tarif bezahlen lassen


----------



## HolyBen (7. September 2007)

Hallo Gemeinde,

wir machen uns jetzt auf den Weg ins Legoland.

Ich wünsche allen Vulkanbikern eine unfallfreie Fahrt und den Anderen ein schönes Wochenende.  

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Bick (7. September 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Da ihr Luschen gar nicht kochen könnt solltet ihr lieber Ruhig sein.Das Essen welches ich koche schmeckt sogar meinen Jungs. Und ich habe kochen noch in der Schule gelernt.




Und Micha?

Hat Maria Dein Essen überlebt?:kotz: 

So, nu aber Spaß beiseite. Wünsch Ihr mal Gute Besserung von mir.

Wegen Montag telefonieren wir am besten mal. Ist ja wieder WE und
I-net geht bei mir ja nur im Büro.

Für alle, die am Mo. Zeit und Lust haben, ne Runde zu drehen: Michael
und ich haben mal angedacht, eine Tour zu fahren. Vielleicht ergibt
sich ja was...

Viele Grüße und schönes WE


----------



## FilledBratze (7. September 2007)

@Ben: Ich wünsche euch einen schönen Urlaub. Hoffe, in Dänemark ist es nicht zu kalt. Auf der Wildwasserbahn im Legoland wird man richtig nass


----------



## tail-light (7. September 2007)

*Wünsche allen Vulkanbikern *
*viel Spass und Erfolg *
*und kommt gesund wieder*
*allen Daheimgebliebenen wünsche ich ein schönes WE*

*TL*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (7. September 2007)

tail-light schrieb:


> *Wünsche allen Vulkanbikern *
> *viel Spass und Erfolg *
> *und kommt gesund wieder*
> *allen Daheimgebliebenen wünsche ich ein schönes WE*
> ...



Wie habe ich das bitte schön zu verstehen?


----------



## kurzer37 (7. September 2007)

Hallo
falls morgen jemand eine gemütliche Runde fahren möchte bitte melden
so ab ca. 10.30Uhr Tel. 0160-97721676 oder 02402/71359

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## tail-light (7. September 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Wie habe ich das bitte schön zu verstehen?


 
 ...keine Ahnung! Erkläre es mir!

TL


----------



## rpo35 (7. September 2007)

Popcorn


----------



## MausD (8. September 2007)

Ist das FRÜH!!!  
Was soll's´.  Mögen die Spiele beginnen und allen Ombas Hals und Beinbruch


----------



## PacMan (8. September 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> Mögen die Spiele beginnen und allen Ombas Hals und Beinbruch


Na diesmal zum Glück nicht! Alle Ombas sind heil im Ziel angekommen. Und auch alle mit ziemlich sehenswerten Zeiten!  
Ganz dicke Gratulation natürlich an René, der in der Omba-internen Wertung heute massig Punkte gut gemacht hat (du bist doch gedopt), und an Markus, der seine Führung vor mir souverän weiter ausgebaut hat! (Ich krieg dich dann beim Gallahaan...  )


----------



## commencal blanc (9. September 2007)

Mahlzeit 
Wie ists in Deutschland? Wieder Rennen gefahren?
Ich versuche mich gleich mal mit einem Insider der Stuttgarter Fahrradszene im Wald! 

Nächstes Wochenende bin ich mal wieder im Lande. Vielleicht klappt es ja nochmal mit einer gemeinsaemn Tour!

Viele Grüße aus Stuttgart!
 

Patrick


----------



## XCRacer (9. September 2007)

Hallo Patrick. Schau dich mal in Richtung Kirchheim unter Teck um. Da treiben sich ein paar flotte Jungs rum. ZB. die Fumics 

Happy Trails und bis bald mal 

*Auch von mir ein kurzes Fazit aus Daun:*

Ich war mit meiner Form dann doch noch zufrieden und hab aus der touristischen Tour ein Rennen gemacht. Das Ergebnis hätte besser sein können/müssen, aber wenn man Schnellster seines Startblocks ist, findet man nicht viele Gründe noch mehr Gas zu geben.

Was soll's, hat super viel Spaß gemacht und immerhin 38. Gesamt und 13. in der Klasse, in einer Zeit von 2:28h

Glückwunsch an alle !


----------



## mcmarki (10. September 2007)

was ist denn da los?  
http://www.malkmus-timing.de/ergebnisse.php
Irgendwie fehlt da Pascal! Das wirft ja die ganze Mannschaftswertung durcheinander!


----------



## tail-light (10. September 2007)

Auf, auf ihr Luschen! Beine lockern nach Daun:​ 
Heute, 18.30 Uhr
Eschweiler Stadtwald, Parkplatz Jägerspfad​ 
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (10. September 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> was ist denn da los?
> http://www.malkmus-timing.de/ergebnisse.php
> Irgendwie fehlt da Pascal! Das wirft ja die ganze Mannschaftswertung durcheinander!


Ja, dafür ist der Typ, der nach dir ins Ziel gekommen ist, aber 'ne Stunde später noch mal ins Ziel gekommen! Irgendwas wurde da mit den Startnummern durcheinander geworfen. Weiß noch jemand, welche Nummer ich hatte? Ich hab die 'nem Jungen auf der Straße geschenkt. Sonst muss ich mal zuhause die Photos anschauen.

*edit*
Auf www.fotosvomevent.de kann man die Startnummer eingeben. Und siehe da: die 1227 gab es zweimal! In der Anmelde-Liste von Malkmus-Timing stand ich mit 1272 drin, glaube ich! Ganz schön dumm gelaufen! Hoffentlich ist das nicht noch bei anderen Leuten passiert, die sich mehr aus den Ergebnissen machen!


----------



## niki-2 (10. September 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ja, dafür ist der Typ, der nach dir ins Ziel gekommen ist, aber 'ne Stunde später noch mal ins Ziel gekommen! Irgendwas wurde da mit den Startnummern durcheinander geworfen. Weiß noch jemand, welche Nummer ich hatte? Ich hab die 'nem Jungen auf der Straße geschenkt. Sonst muss ich mal zuhause die Photos anschauen.
> 
> *edit*
> Auf www.fotosvomevent.de kann man die Startnummer eingeben. Und siehe da: die 1227 gab es zweimal! In der Anmelde-Liste von Malkmus-Timing stand ich mit 1272 drin, glaube ich! Ganz schön dumm gelaufen! Hoffentlich ist das nicht noch bei anderen Leuten passiert, die sich mehr aus den Ergebnissen machen!



Deine Startnummer war 1272  

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## burns68 (10. September 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ja, dafür ist der Typ, der nach dir ins Ziel gekommen ist, aber 'ne Stunde später noch mal ins Ziel gekommen! Irgendwas wurde da mit den Startnummern durcheinander geworfen. Weiß noch jemand, welche Nummer ich hatte? Ich hab die 'nem Jungen auf der Straße geschenkt. Sonst muss ich mal zuhause die Photos anschauen.
> 
> *edit*
> Auf www.fotosvomevent.de kann man die Startnummer eingeben. Und siehe da: die 1227 gab es zweimal! In der Anmelde-Liste von Malkmus-Timing stand ich mit 1272 drin, glaube ich! Ganz schön dumm gelaufen! Hoffentlich ist das nicht noch bei anderen Leuten passiert, die sich mehr aus den Ergebnissen machen!



Hi pascal, 

siehe Seite 5, Radfahrer ohne erkennbarer Startnummer


----------



## XCRacer (10. September 2007)

Schon aufgefallen? Ihr Ombas habt den 13. Platz in der Manschaftswertung von 33 3er-Teams!


----------



## HolyBen (10. September 2007)

Und wenn Du nicht bald fürs richtige Team startest gibt es Klassenkeile !


----------



## mcmarki (10. September 2007)

yep! ist schon respektabel - wenn die Pfeiffen den Pascal richtig gewertet hätten, wären wir sogar noch ein bißchen besser.
ABER, wenn die  Pascal nicht gewertet haben, heißt das, dass er offiziell nicht mitgefahren ist, ALSO Null Punkte für ihn


----------



## tail-light (10. September 2007)

Neuer Luschentermin:

Mittwoch, 12.09., 18.30 Uhr, Parkplatz Jägerspfad!!!

Hoffe auf zahlreiches Erscheinen!!!





​


----------



## GeDe (11. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
Gratulation zu den tollen Zeiten in Daun.Langsam merke ich, das ich älter werde. Wie sieht's denn aus mit einer Kletterrtour in meiner Umgebung? 
Noch Interesse am Samstag? Könnten evtl.heute abend mal telefonieren. 
Bin ab 20.oo Uhr wieder zuhause.
Grüße
GeDe


----------



## PacMan (11. September 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> yep! ist schon respektabel - wenn die Pfeiffen den Pascal richtig gewertet hätten, wären wir sogar noch ein bißchen besser.
> ABER, wenn die  Pascal nicht gewertet haben, heißt das, dass er offiziell nicht mitgefahren ist, ALSO Null Punkte für ihn


Das ist schon der zweite Marathon in Folge, bei dem ich unter falschem Namen fahre!  
Aber wir könnten das ganze Ergebnis ja annulieren lassen! Hat jemand Lust, den Marathon noch mal zu fahren?  

@GeDe: Ich hätte Samstag Interesse und evtl. auch Zeit. Mangels Transportmöglichkeit bin ich da aber ein wenig von den anderen abhängig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (11. September 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Das ist schon der zweite Marathon in Folge, bei dem ich unter falschem Namen fahre!


 
Wir könnten ja noch ne Anonymitätswertung machen. Demnach läge Pascal dann faktisch vorne - mit zwei anonymen Marathons


----------



## MausD (11. September 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> ...Pascal nicht gewertet...



Dann komm ich ja auch endlich mal auf's Treppchen


----------



## niki-2 (11. September 2007)

Hy Männer,

hier ein Termin für morgen!! 

Kommt zwar spät aber er kommt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5123

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## PacMan (11. September 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> hier ein Termin für morgen!!


Bin dabei! 9:15 Uhr am HBF.


----------



## rpo35 (11. September 2007)

Müßt ihr nicht arbeiten?


----------



## PacMan (12. September 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Müßt ihr nicht arbeiten?


Drei Wochen verdienten Urlaub ab... genau JETZT!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (12. September 2007)

Tach zusammen,

Gratulation an die Marathoni!

@Pascal: Schönen Urlaub! 

@all: Bin ab Samstag nochmal im Lande um bleibe 9 Tage.
Vielleicht radeln wir nochmal zusammen.... 

Hab nur leider nur mein Stadtrad in Inden- das Commencal bleibt in Stuttgart!

Viele Grüße
Patrick


----------



## PacMan (12. September 2007)

*Dringende Neuigkeiten im internen Forum!*


----------



## Cheng (13. September 2007)

Ich hab da mal einen lockeren Termin für Samstag eingestellt!


----------



## HolyBen (13. September 2007)

Da bin ich doch gerne dabei !

@GeDe: wir sind am Wochende etwas dezimiert und ich bin auch noch nicht wieder  richtig fit.
Wir bleiben deswegen lieber nochmal in der Heimat.

Aber: aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben - versprochen !

Bernd


----------



## MausD (14. September 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> ...lockeren Termin für Samstag...


Jemand Interesse an einer vorherigen Trial-Tempo und Schwierigkeit Mittel-Tour?


----------



## mcmarki (14. September 2007)

Hi Marcel,

ich sage vorab mal "JA" - bin zur Zeit noch ein wenig verschnupft, denke aber das es bis morgen weg ist.

Markus


----------



## GeDe (14. September 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Da bin ich doch gerne dabei !
> 
> @GeDe: wir sind am Wochende etwas dezimiert und ich bin auch noch nicht wieder  richtig fit.
> 
> ...



OK. Dann besuch ich nochmal mein Schwesterchen in Kinzweiler  und 
fahr dann bei euch mit, wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt. Langsam und leicht
ist ja auch was schönes. 

Bis dann 
GeDe


----------



## PacMan (14. September 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> Jemand Interesse an einer vorherigen Trial-Tempo und Schwierigkeit Mittel-Tour?


Ja!
[besserwisser]
Aber du meinst Trail, oder? Oder bauen wir vorher noch 'nen kleinen Trial-Parcours auf?
[/besserwisser]


----------



## mcmarki (14. September 2007)

ach so - wenn es um´s TRAIL - fahren geht habe ich keine Lust, ich dachte da schon an TRIAL und das Zufallslos bestimmt einen Gücklichen um den rumgehüpft wird


----------



## MausD (14. September 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> ...du meinst Trail, oder?...


Genua dsa miente ihc  
Brauchen wir nur noch einen Guido der uns durch die Trials scheucht.
Hier aber schon mal der Termin.
Wenn mit ohne Guido dann frei nach Schnauze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (14. September 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> Genua dsa miente ihc
> Brauchen wir nur noch einen Guido der uns durch die Trials scheucht.
> Hier aber schon mal der Termin.
> Wenn mit ohne Guido dann frei nach Schnauze...


Würde vorschlagen, ein oder zwei Trails im Würselener Wald und in Münsterbusch abzufahren. Sollte eigentlich ungefähr hinhauen. Wir könnten dann Markus gegen 11:20 an der Glücksburg (Autohaus Koch) einsammeln.
Thorsten, gibt's eigentlich 'nen Treffpunkt um 13:15 am Omerbach? Oder wo anders, das uns etwas mehr entgegen käme als Dürwiß?


----------



## PacMan (14. September 2007)

@niki-2: Vielen Dank noch mal für's Leihen des Sattels! Den kann ich dir jetzt zurück geben. Hab mir eben 'nen neuen geholt.

Kann euch sagen, der ist voll für'n Arsch... Also im positiven Sinne meine ich das jetzt!


----------



## Cheng (14. September 2007)

13:15 Omerbach gilt auch!


----------



## PacMan (15. September 2007)

René versucht, um 11:00 am HBF zu sein. Ansonsten ist er aber auf jeden Fall um 13:00 an der Tanke.
Wie schaut's aus, Markus? Sammeln wir dich an der Glücksburg ein, oder kommst du nach hier? Ich hab mal versucht, 'ne kleine Route planen. Ein paar Abschnitte werde ich aber improvisieren müssen...


----------



## mcmarki (15. September 2007)

komme zum HBF


----------



## XCRacer (15. September 2007)

Ankündigung: Bei einer Mittwochsmorgentour mit Dieter am Mittwochmorgen bin ich gerne dabei.


----------



## niki-2 (15. September 2007)

Schön,  dass Mittwoch morgen, jemand bei meiner Mittwoch-Morgen-Tour dabei sein möchte 
Wenn´s recht ist, 9.00 Uhr Startanke. Mache gleich einen Termin!
Wie lange hat der gnädige Herr denn Zeit?


----------



## niki-2 (15. September 2007)

Termin für Mittwochmorgen!!! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5150


Gruß

Dieter


----------



## PacMan (16. September 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Termin für Mittwochmorgen!!!


Bin trotz der unheiligen Uhrzeit dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (16. September 2007)

*Liebe Tina,

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!

Geniesse Deinen Ehrentag.*

... und hier eine große Laola der Ombas 










​


----------



## niki-2 (16. September 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Bin trotz der unheiligen Uhrzeit dabei!



Kannst danach noch den ganzen Tag schlafen!!


----------



## tail-light (16. September 2007)

Liebe Tina,

alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag!
Mögen deine
 Wünsche und Träume 
in Erfüllung gehen 
 

TL​


----------



## HolyBen (16. September 2007)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir Tina !


----------



## Cecil974 (16. September 2007)

Vielen Dank ihr lieben  

Habe meinen Ehrentag sehr sehr gut verbracht  Danke natürlich auch nochmal an meinen Lieblingsomba


----------



## burns68 (16. September 2007)

Liebe Tina, 

wünsche Dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. 

Gruß Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xxmurax (16. September 2007)

auch von mir noch alles gute zum geburtstag tina!!


----------



## XCRacer (17. September 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> ...Mittwoch-Morgen-Tour ...
> Wie lange hat der gnädige Herr denn Zeit?


Bis zum Eintritt der Dunkelheit 
Lass dir ma lwas einfallen, wie man von Vicht aus den Wagemanntrail bis Zweifall möglichst traillastig umgehen kann!

Ich hoffe, es habe einige Ombas am 3.10. Zeit! Tragt euch bitte bei Gelegenheit dort ein.


----------



## niki-2 (18. September 2007)

Pacman:

Kommen morgen früh am Treff Omerbach vorbei gegen 9.15 Uhr. Wenn du möchtest können wir dich dort aufgabeln!! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## PacMan (18. September 2007)

Ah, super! Wollte schon fragen, ob es sich für mich lohnt, bis zur Tanke zu kommen. Also dann, 9:15 Uhr am OmBa!
Bleibt nur noch die Frage, was ich anziehen soll! Ich glaube, es wird ziemlich kalt morgen früh. Muss ich wohl die Winterklamotten raussuchen...


----------



## FilledBratze (18. September 2007)

Zwecks Gallahaan: Kann ich Samstag Morgen noch jemanden mitnehmen, oder seid ihr alle fahrmäßig verarztet?


----------



## GeDe (19. September 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Zwecks Gallahaan: Kann ich Samstag Morgen noch jemanden mitnehmen, oder seid ihr alle fahrmäßig verarztet?



@all: noch verspätet danke für die Tour am Samstag, der Korkus als Abschluss absolute Spitze. Leider hat mir dies erkältungsmäßig den Rest gegeben. Es hat mich nun richtig erwischt und mein Doc hat mir Oppenhausen untersagt.   
Bis demnächst mal
Grüße
GeDe


----------



## PacMan (19. September 2007)

@GeDe: Oje, ... Dann mal schnelle Besserung! Bis zur nächsten Tour...


----------



## kurzer37 (20. September 2007)

Für alle die dann doch noch am Samstag frei bekommen haben hier ein Termin. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5163 . 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MausD (20. September 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> ..Samstag ...


Komm doch mit zum GALLAHAAN, dann könn wir mit dem Eimler fahrn


----------



## mcmarki (20. September 2007)

RAM MAN ! wie geil ist das denn ???    

check this out http://www.he-man.org/cartoon/cmotu/specialfeatures/wheresyourneck.shtml

so bist du am Samstag doch auch eingeschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tail-light (21. September 2007)

Viel Spass und Erfolg 
beim Gallahaan
 wünscht euch 
TL​


----------



## niki-2 (21. September 2007)

Hallo Bikegemeinde,

allen Marathonteilnehmern morgen viel Erfolg und kommt unfallfrei zurück! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## kurzer37 (21. September 2007)

Hallo Jungs
kommt alle gesund nach Hause und hat einer der Garmin Gemeinde einen Track zum Krawutschketurm von Talsperre oder Gottfriedskreuz?

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## PacMan (21. September 2007)

Danke für die Wünsche zum Marathon!
Ich bemühe mich, gesund zurück zu kommen. Aber für mcmarki kann ich das nicht garantieren...


----------



## mcmarki (21. September 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Danke für die Wünsche zum Marathon!
> Ich bemühe mich, gesund zurück zu kommen. Aber für mcmarki kann ich das nicht garantieren...



Auch von mir vielen Dank für die Wünsche

ja Pascal - was soll das denn heißen ? Muß ich mir etwa Sorgen machen ?


----------



## PacMan (21. September 2007)

Nein nein, natürlich nicht. Fahr nur einfach ganz vorsichtig und langsam. Dann wird schon alles gut gehen!


----------



## mcmarki (21. September 2007)

Das hatte ich auch vor


----------



## XCRacer (21. September 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> ...hat einer der Garmin Gemeinde einen Track zum Krawutschketurm von Talsperre oder Gottfriedskreuz?


hab hier an dem rechner keine gps-software. fahr doch einfach über den thönbach weg. das ist der wanderweg, der vom einstieg rennweg rechts weg geht. kennste doch. dann von kleinhau über die felder nach bergstein und fertig!

mir würde es schon reichen, wenn ich morgen gesund in oppenhausen ankomme. bin immer noch erkältet. da ich nicht morgen richtig krank werden möchte, lade ich die antje ein und stell mich bei der startaufstellung hinten an.

gardasee ist mir wichtiger als galahaan !

bes morje


----------



## PacMan (21. September 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ... bin immer noch erkältet...


Mach jetzt keinen Scheiss!  
Schnelle Besserung wünsche ich dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (22. September 2007)

Na das war mal eine klasse Marathon-Veranstaltung!  
Eine (landschaftlich und fahrtechnich) super Strecke wurde umrahmt von einer schönen Veranstaltung und untermalt von wundervollem Wetter.  
Noch dazu sind alle Ombas ohne Sturz (oder?) und ohne größere Defekte ins Ziel gekommen!  
Mehr gibt's bestimmt bald auf unserer Homepage...
*edit* erste Bilder sind online...

*Mal was anderes:*
Hat einer von euch zufällig ein 24" Kinderfahrrad rumstehen, dass mein Neffe mal für die nächsten zwei Wochen geliehen haben könnte?


----------



## kurzer37 (22. September 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Na das war mal eine klasse Marathon-Veranstaltung!
> Eine (landschaftlich und fahrtechnich) super Strecke wurde umrahmt von einer schönen Veranstaltung und untermalt von wundervollem Wetter.
> Noch dazu sind alle Ombas ohne Sturz (oder?) und ohne größere Defekte ins Ziel gekommen!
> Mehr gibt's bestimmt bald auf unserer Homepage...
> ...


 
Dann komm dir den Hobel holen. Ruf mich mal an.


----------



## kurzer37 (23. September 2007)

Hy Jungs,
es trafen sich Gestern der Kurze , tarras , bertoni aus Obermaubach und Bert aus Mausbach. Es ging über Gottfriedskreuz-Fünwegekreuzung rechts zur Talsperre ( war ein toller Weg den keiner kannte  ). Weiter einen Trail um Talsperre bis zum Wasser welches wir laut Karten und Google auch durchfuhren und dann über Hauptwege zum Brandenbugertor.Kurz bis Hürtgen und dann den Tiefenbachtrail ins Tal folgend.Von dort sofort steil ansteigend nach Brandenberg hier verabschiedete sich Bert wg. Krankheit. Weiter über Feldweg bis Krawutschketurm.
Dort die schöne Ausssicht genossen und ein paar Bilder gemacht und wieder zurück . In Brandenberg bertoni verabschiedet und tarras und Ich fuhren über Feldwege bis Vossenack und dann über Raffelsbrand nach Zweifall. 
Fazit ca. 60km und über 800hm bei einem super Altweibersommer.
Bilder: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=19897
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## PacMan (23. September 2007)

Bericht zum Gallahaan steht auf unserer Homepage!


----------



## burns68 (26. September 2007)

Hallo,

sind jetzt alle zum Gardasee gefahren, was ist denn hier los?

Fahren wir am WE?


----------



## HolyBen (26. September 2007)

Frage 1: Nein
Frage 2: Nix
Frage 3: Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (26. September 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sind jetzt alle zum Gardasee gefahren, was ist denn hier los?
> 
> Fahren wir am WE?



Na dann mach doch mal einen Termin , 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## RS-Hunter (26. September 2007)

Hallo ihr Daheimgebliebenen,

Mittwoch - Lago ti Tenno und Mt. Brione

Den Vormittag nutzen wir bei Regenwetter zum Einkaufen. Gegen Mittag ließ der Regen nach. Mit Herbert alias ratze fuhren wir zuerst zum Lago di Tenno auf 570 m. Das smaragtgrüne Wasser schimmerte eindrucksvoll.

Dann den Sentiero 406B bergab, mit den ersten Technikpassagen. In Riva angekommen fuhren wir dann noch zum Monte Brione hinauf. Leider war die schöne Abfahrt für Biker gesperrt. Die Alternative konnte nur ansatzweise den schönen Trail wiedergeben, welcher urspünglich befahren werden sollte.
Georg hatte Pech. Ihm steckte ein riesiger Nagel im Hinterreifen. 

Daten: 3:00h / 43km / 1080Hm

Abends kochte der Chef! Es gab Pasta Tricolore Fungi und Insalate Papriciosa con Joguretto. Hierzu wurde Bardolino Classico aus dem Jahre 2006 gereicht.

erste Bilder gibt's hier: http://www.omerbach.de/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=59


----------



## GeDe (27. September 2007)

Hallo Urlauber, 
Tremalzo, Altissimo und Ledro sind auch toll. 
Wünsche euch tolle Touren.
Grüsse 
GeDe


----------



## niki-2 (27. September 2007)

Wie schauts denn jetzt am Wochenende aus??
Sind alle zu bequem oder was ist hier los? 
Wenn keiner fährt muß ich wohl oder übel alleine biken 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Cheng (27. September 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn jetzt am Wochenende aus??
> Sind alle zu bequem oder was ist hier los?
> Wenn keiner fährt muß ich wohl oder übel alleine biken
> 
> ...





Keine Sorge Dieter, ich bin bei Dir!


----------



## cyberp (27. September 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn jetzt am Wochenende aus??
> Sind alle zu bequem oder was ist hier los?
> Wenn keiner fährt muß ich wohl oder übel alleine biken


Ich muss bei einem Umzug helfen .


----------



## HolyBen (27. September 2007)

Wenn es keine Schweine regnet bin ich auch dabei - nur moderat bitte.


----------



## FilledBratze (27. September 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Wenn es keine Schweine regnet bin ich auch dabei - nur moderat bitte.


 
Ich schließ mich dem Votum an und bin gerne dabei - endlich mal wieder nicht am WE arbeiten.

Allen Gardaseereisenden wünsche ich einen schönen Urlaub und sturzfreie Fahrt auf den genialen Trails.


----------



## RS-Hunter (27. September 2007)

Donnerstag - Bessa via del Gada, Sentiero 6, Nagano

Mal wieder ein verregneter Vormittag. Als es dann am Mittag etwas nachließ, beschlossen wir, uns endlich auf's Rad zu schwingen und wenigstens mal Richtung Monte Baldo und die lecker tricki Abfahrt über Sentiero 6 zu fahren.

Pascal wurde es zum ersten mal bewusst, was es heißt, nicht nur 1100Hm am Stück bergauf zu fahren, sondern auch ebenso viele Höhenmeter bergab zu vernichten.

Bergab ist hier am Gardasee ebenso anstrengend, wie bergauf. Die felsige und mit losen Geröll gespickte Abfahrt forderte den ganzen Biker. Der nicht nachlassende Regen sorgte für erschwerte Bedingingen. Die Temperaturen im  Gebirge lagen bei 8 - 12 Grad.

Daten: 2:33h / 32km / 1170Hm

(Text René)

Bilder im Gardasee 2007 Ordner auf der Omba-Seite


----------



## GeJott (27. September 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Donnerstag - Bessa via del Gada, Sentiero 6, Nagano
> 
> Mal wieder ein verregneter Vormittag. Als es dann am Mittag etwas nachließ, beschlossen wir, uns endlich auf's Rad zu schwingen und wenigstens mal Richtung Monte Baldo und die lecker tricki Abfahrt über Sentiero 6 zu fahren.
> 
> ...




Hi,

Eure Bilder lassen trotz des Regens da unten den Neidfaktor ziemlich anschwellen.  

Tröstet Euch, zumindest habt ihr keinen Schlamm.  Hier regnet es Bindfäden






Wünsche Euch noch eine tolle hoffentlich wieder trockene Zeit da unten.

Bis denne

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (27. September 2007)

Hallo Ihr Urlauber,

hört sich alles super an und das bisschen Regen könnt Ihr auch verknappen. Hier ist Land unter.
Habt noch viel Spaß auf den Trails und laßt Euch Eis, Wein und Pizza schmecken.
Kommt heil nach Hause.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Cheng (27. September 2007)

Achtung! Achtung! Achtung! Achtung! Achtung!


Omba Jubiläumstour am 27.Okt. 2007


Achtung! Achtung! Achtung! Achtung! Achtung!


----------



## niki-2 (28. September 2007)

Guten Morgen Bikegemeinde,

ist zwar spät, aber hier kommt der Termin für Samstag!!!! 


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5201


Gruß

Dieter


----------



## talybont (28. September 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Achtung! Achtung! Achtung! Achtung! Achtung!
> 
> 
> Omba Jubiläumstour am 27.Okt. 2007
> ...



Hmmm, an dem WE hat Andrea frei, aber ich vermutlich nicht. Könnte sein, dass ich da in Übersee weile. Schade.


----------



## kurzer37 (28. September 2007)

Hy Dieter
wo möchtest du morgen langfahren würde mich dann einklinken.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## niki-2 (28. September 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hy Dieter
> wo möchtest du morgen langfahren würde mich dann einklinken.
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



Hy Michael,

wollte Richtung Kalltal können dich an der Wehebachtalsperre aufgabeln. So gegen 11.40 Uhr  

Hoffendlich bis morgen

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## kurzer37 (28. September 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hy Michael,
> 
> wollte Richtung Kalltal können dich an der Wehebachtalsperre aufgabeln. So gegen 11.40 Uhr
> 
> ...


 

Ok. bis Morgen hoffentlich. 
Wie sieht es mit Montag aus,hat jemand frei und lust zu fahren?
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Holger78 (28. September 2007)

Hey!
Bin seit laaaanger Bike-Pause wieder auf eben besagtes gekommen.
Kondition zwar total unter aller ..., würdet Ihr mich morgen trotzdem mitnehmen? Wär dann ebenfalls an der wbts (Betonunterstand???) dann hab ich schonmal 1.5h Kondition weniger nötig 
Gruß Holger


----------



## HolyBen (28. September 2007)

Na klar nehmen wir Dich mit. 
Die Tour ist ja auch langsam und leicht ausgeschrieben, also optimal als (Wieder)Einsteigertour geeignet.  

Bis morgen dann.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (28. September 2007)

Perfekt!
Bis morgen.
Gruß
Holger


----------



## RS-Hunter (28. September 2007)

Freitag - Lago di Ledro, 601 (Text: René)

Dieser Tag begann genauso trübe wie wie beiden vorherigen. Lediglich der Regen blieb bei cirka 12° aus. Also über die alte Via Ponale hinauf zum Ledro See. Die Wolken hingen hier oben recht tief, also wieder runter über den Wanderweg parallel zur Hauptstraße.

Dann stabilisierte sich das Wetter etwas. Stellenweise blickte die Sonne hervor. Kurz in die Karte geschaut und beschlossen, nochmal wie gestern hinauf zum Monte Baldo, aber diesmal hinunter über den ledendären 601 zu radeln.

Was fahrtechnisch für uns Normalsterbliche möglich ist, wurde uns hier allen bewusst. Die ersten 500Hm abwärts waren für uns alle fahrbar. Lediglich Pascal zeigte Nerven und beschloss, einige "Kindsköpfe" per Pedes zu meistern.

Dann kamen auf den letzten 500m Passagen, an denen auch René sich der Vernunft beugen musste. Später war dann Schluss für alle. Ich denke, dass nur eine handvoll Biker weltweit, mit vollendeter Trialtechnik hier auf dem Bike sitzend runter kommen.

Wie soll ich euch diesen 601 beschreiben? Stellt euch einen Weg mit 30% Gefälle vor! Hier liegen alles Tennisbälle. Zu jedem dritten Tennisball gesellt sich ein Fussball. Hierüber musst ihr fahren! Neben jedem zehnten Fussball liegt ein Medizinball, den ihr auf keinen Fall treffen dürft! Verstanden?






Schaut euch die Bilder an und ihr wisst, was ich meine!
http://www.omerbach.de/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=59

Fakten: 4:25 / 56,4km / 1639Hm


----------



## mcmarki (29. September 2007)

Ich werde um 11.40 h mit Hans an der Talsperre sein.
Bis gleich.

@GardaUrlauber -- R E S P E K T


----------



## Cheng (29. September 2007)

Hy Leute,

muss mich aus Zeitgründen leider wieder entfernen, werde eventuell später eine Runde drehen!
Viel Spass und vergrault mir die neuen nicht!


----------



## GeJott (29. September 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Hy Leute,
> 
> .....werde eventuell später eine Runde drehen!
> ......



Hi 
Vieleicht können wir/ich dich ja irgendwo aufgabeln ?
Fahre um 13:00 ab Mausbach.

Gerd


----------



## HolyBen (29. September 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Hy Leute,
> 
> muss mich aus Zeitgründen leider wieder entfernen, .....



Schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (29. September 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Hy Leute,
> 
> muss mich aus Zeitgründen leider wieder entfernen, werde eventuell später eine Runde drehen!
> Viel Spass und vergrault mir die neuen nicht!


 

Für mich gilt das gleiche muß Kurzfristig weg. 
Montag falls jemand lust hat melden.

Gruß und schönes Wochenende
Kurzer37


----------



## niki-2 (29. September 2007)

Hallo Bikegemeinde,

hoffe alle sind wohlbehalten wieder nach Hause gekommen!!  Besonders unsere Gäste.

Bericht folgt auf unserer Homepage.

Bis dann

Dieter


----------



## HolyBen (29. September 2007)

Dieter du Nuss, die Tour kostet dich ein Bier. 

Ich bin kaputt wie Sau.


----------



## Cheng (29. September 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Dieter du Nuss, die Tour kostet dich ein Bier.
> 
> Ich bin kaputt wie Sau.




Weichei, ich war auch nass bis auf die Knochen als ich zu Hause war!


----------



## HolyBen (29. September 2007)

Nee, ich war einfach nicht gut drauf und ziemlich zickig - aber das kennt Dieter ja schon.  

Irgendwie brauche ich eine Erholungspause, bestenfalls ein paar leichte Touren sind bei mir im Moment drin.

Ich hoffe bei der Jubeltour gibt es wieder zwei alternative Strecken bzw. Streckenabschnitte. Ist sowas in Planung ?


----------



## Cheng (29. September 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Ich hoffe bei der Jubeltour gibt es wieder zwei alternative Strecken bzw. Streckenabschnitte. Ist sowas in Planung ?



Dann lies die Tourenausschreibung! 

Ausserdem soll sich niemand von "mittel" "mittel" abhalten lassen!


----------



## HolyBen (29. September 2007)

ach ja - lesen bildet.

mittel - mittel schaffe ich höchstens beim Afterbike.


----------



## niki-2 (29. September 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Dieter du Nuss, die Tour kostet dich ein Bier.
> 
> Ich bin kaputt wie Sau.



Das mit dem Bier ist kein Thema   aber die Hauptsache ist doch, dass du Unfallfrei durchgekommen bist. 

Außerdem hat es unseren Gästen Spass gemacht, da muß ein alter Omba eben mal auf die Zähne beißen!!! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## HolyBen (29. September 2007)

Nachher ist sowieso immer alles OK.  

Die vier Bilder von heute sind online.

Edit Da kommen noch ein paar, sind gleich drinne.


----------



## HolyBen (29. September 2007)

Ich nochmal: den Bericht kann man jetzt auf unserer Homepage lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tail-light (29. September 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Weichei, ich war auch nass bis auf die Knochen als ich zu Hause war!


 
Nicht nur du!!
Feine Tour heute Thorsten. Werde mich Montag revanchieren  !!!

Für alle: Luschentermin im Internen Forum  

TL


----------



## RS-Hunter (30. September 2007)

Samstag - Arco, Pietramurata (Text: René)

Heute waren wir etwas geschmeidiger unterwegs, das Wetter war wieder nicht so toll. Da wir eigentlich immer im Tal geblieben sind, hielten sich die Temperaturen so um die 16°.

Wir sind kaum über 300m hinauf gefahren und bis auf ein paar schöne Abschnitte hielt es sich mit den Trails in Grenzen. Viel Asfalt, aber landschaftlich schön.

2:33 / 45km / 588Hm

Bilder wisst ihr, wo ihr findet!


----------



## ratze (30. September 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Freitag - Lago di Ledro, 601 (Text: René)
> 
> Dieser Tag begann genauso trübe wie wie beiden vorherigen. Lediglich der Regen blieb bei cirka 12° aus. Also über die alte Via Ponale hinauf zum Ledro See. Die Wolken hingen hier oben recht tief, also wieder runter über den Wanderweg parallel zur Hauptstraße.
> 
> ...



Hi!
Genau das selbe Problem hatte ich bei der langen Abfahrt vom Monte Altissimo! Auf den Trails 622/650 waren zusätzlich noch schöne Abhänge !


----------



## Holger78 (1. Oktober 2007)

Hey!
Hat echt Spaß gemacht!
Bin schon gespannt auf n paar mehr Trails in der Gegend - dann hab ich auf den Forstautobahnen zumindest nicht so mit der Kondition zu kämpfen!! 
Heut hat es mir leider mein Schaltauge zerfetzt; zwanzig Meter angetreten um Öl auf der Kette zu verteilen - dann hats gekracht!
Bin gespannt ob ich flott ein Neues bekomm...!?
Naja, in jedem Fall bis die Tage!
Gruß,
Holger


----------



## RS-Hunter (1. Oktober 2007)

Heute gab's zum Abschluss für die drei kleinen Prinzen aus Ombananien die große Königsetappe bei Kaiserwetter ...






mehr gibt's morgen, wenn wir wieder in der Heimat sind. Leider ist die Woche Gardasee schon wieder vorbei und leider hat das Wetter diesmal nicht ganz so mitgespielt aber wir kommen trotzdem wieder.   

bis bald


----------



## cyberp (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann morgen leider doch nicht . Also nicht auf mich warten.


----------



## Cheng (2. Oktober 2007)

Weiß eigentlich jemand wo morgen früh offizieller Treffpunkt ist?
Fall sich hier nichts tut bin ich einfach um 9:30Uhr bei René vor der Haustür!


----------



## reigi (2. Oktober 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand wo morgen früh offizieller Treffpunkt ist?
> Fall sich hier nichts tut bin ich einfach um 9:30Uhr bei René vor der Haustür!



Ich weiß es, ich weiß es  
René hat geschrieben "Ecke Herrenfeldchen/Eifelstr." um 9:30. ich denke, er meint hier.
Ich freu mich auf euch!!

Reinhard


----------



## Cheng (2. Oktober 2007)

reigi schrieb:


> Ich weiß es, ich weiß es
> René hat geschrieben "Ecke Herrenfeldchen/Eifelstr." um 9:30. ich denke, er meint hier.
> Ich freu mich auf euch!!
> 
> Reinhard



Na, da soll noch mal jemand sagen die Heinsberger sind nicht auf zack.
So habe ich auf jeden Fall schon mal einen Kilometer gespart. Dann bis morgen früh!

Das schlimme ist, es steht auch so auf unserer eigenen HP!! (schäm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (2. Oktober 2007)

Bin wieder in der Heimat und hab sogar wieder Internet 

Freue mich auf morgen !


----------



## niki-2 (2. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
werde morgen leider nicht mitfahren können. Bitte nicht auf micht warten !!!. Euch allen viel Spass!
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Cheng (4. Oktober 2007)

Bericht von gestern gibts hier!


----------



## niki-2 (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,

was läuft denn am Samstag? 

Keine Tour? 

Wäre doch schade da das Wetter doch sehr gut werden soll!! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Cheng (4. Oktober 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> was läuft denn am Samstag?
> 
> ...



Ich kann leider am Samstag nicht, muss einen Kumpel vom Flughafen abholen!


----------



## PacMan (5. Oktober 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> was läuft denn am Samstag?


Ich würde gerne fahren, habe aber erst nach Mittag Zeit (frühestens so ab 13:00 Uhr)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (5. Oktober 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne fahren, habe aber erst nach Mittag Zeit (frühestens so ab 13:00 Uhr)


 

Werde auch erst gegen 13.30 Uhr starten.Muß vorher zur Schule weil der Kurze den Köln Marathon läuft.


----------



## mcmarki (5. Oktober 2007)

Ich werde, gegen 11.00 h starten - 
alles andere ist mir zu spät.


----------



## niki-2 (5. Oktober 2007)

Perfektes durcheinander!! 

Was denn nun?

Wir können ja eine Sternfahrt machen und treffen uns dann irgendwo alle 

Gruß

Dieter

P.S. Kurzer wir halten heute nachmittag auf jeden Fall mal fest.  Werde mich melden und komme dann bei dir vorbei.


----------



## kurzer37 (5. Oktober 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> P.S. Kurzer wir halten heute nachmittag auf jeden Fall mal fest. Werde mich melden und komme dann bei dir vorbei.


 

Die Sternfahrt ist eine tolle Idee,sollte man mal machen.Bis wann halten wir zum fahren Zeitlich fest? Würde sagen so bis 15 Uhr.


----------



## niki-2 (5. Oktober 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Die Sternfahrt ist eine tolle Idee,sollte man mal machen.Bis wann halten wir zum fahren Zeitlich fest? Würde sagen so bis 15 Uhr.



Ich hoffe ich komme hier zu Hause um 13.00 Uhr weg. Wäre dann um 14.00 bei dir. 1 STd. Gleitzeit ist aber nicht schlecht. 

Bis gleich

Dieter


----------



## kurzer37 (5. Oktober 2007)

Falls jemand lust hat Heute um 14.30Uhr WBTS .


----------



## MausD (5. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde auch 11 Uhr bevorzugen. @Mc.M. du kannst dich ja mal melden wenn du immer noch fährst. 
Ansonsten schönes WE allen Omerbachern.


----------



## rpo35 (5. Oktober 2007)

Kann ich euch helfen ?


----------



## Jule (5. Oktober 2007)

Bei meiner heutigen Kontrollfahrt durch den Stadtwald hab' ich bei der "grünen Eiche" doch schon wieder ein Omba-Trikot aufblitzen sehen....tststs....
Wer war's, wer war's?

Ich glaub' das war der Ratze.
Uns entgeht nichts hier!


----------



## Cheng (5. Oktober 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> Bei meiner heutigen Kontrollfahrt durch den Stadtwald hab' ich bei der "grünen Eiche" doch schon wieder ein Omba-Trikot aufblitzen sehen....tststs....
> Wer war's, wer war's?
> 
> Ich glaub' das war der Ratze.
> Uns entgeht nichts hier!



Das ist ja bald schlimmer als durch Belgien zu fahren! 

Hey Jule, diesmal bist Du nicht allein, es sind bereits 3 Damen für die Jubeltour angemeldet. Ich denke das zieht sicher auch noch ein paar Herren extra an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (5. Oktober 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Hey Jule, diesmal bist Du nicht allein, es sind bereits 3 Damen für die Jubeltour angemeldet. Ich denke das zieht sicher auch noch ein paar Herren extra an!



Ich bin ja nur scharf auf die versprochene Überraschung.


----------



## ratze (5. Oktober 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> Bei meiner heutigen Kontrollfahrt durch den Stadtwald hab' ich bei der "grünen Eiche" doch schon wieder ein Omba-Trikot aufblitzen sehen....tststs....
> Wer war's, wer war's?
> 
> Ich glaub' das war der Ratze.
> Uns entgeht nichts hier!



Hi!
Wenn du da gerade aus dem Wald gekommen bist,habe ich dich dann auch gesehen!
Also da hast du mich trotz Tarnung,(Schlamm u.Matsch) doch entdeckt !


----------



## RS-Hunter (6. Oktober 2007)

falls noch jemand Lust hat, nach alter Manier heute nachmittag zu fahren ... 13:30 Uhr Termin ab Star-Tanke

evtl. weitere Zustiegsmöglichkeiten sind Omerbach, WBTS, Gottfriedskreuz oder nach Vereinbarung

bis denne


----------



## MausD (6. Oktober 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Kann ich euch helfen ?


Uns ist nicht mehr zu helfen....

Ich werde dann doch warscheinlich die spätere Tour nehmen @mcm, hab noch was Schlaf nachzuholen.


----------



## niki-2 (6. Oktober 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> falls noch jemand Lust hat, nach alter Manier heute nachmittag zu fahren ... 13:30 Uhr Termin ab Star-Tanke
> 
> evtl. weitere Zustiegsmöglichkeiten sind Omerbach, WBTS, Gottfriedskreuz oder nach Vereinbarung
> 
> bis denne




Hab mich mal eingetragen!! 

Bis gleich

Dieter


----------



## Xxmurax (6. Oktober 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> falls noch jemand Lust hat, nach alter Manier heute nachmittag zu fahren ... 13:30 Uhr Termin ab Star-Tanke
> 
> evtl. weitere Zustiegsmöglichkeiten sind Omerbach, WBTS, Gottfriedskreuz oder nach Vereinbarung
> 
> bis denne



schade, ist mir dann auch zu spät, fahr jetzt ne runde und ruf jemanden von euch an, falls ich mich verfahren habe


----------



## kurzer37 (6. Oktober 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hab mich mal eingetragen!!
> 
> Bis gleich
> 
> Dieter


 

Wo ist der Bericht von Gestern? 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## PacMan (6. Oktober 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> falls noch jemand Lust hat, nach alter Manier heute nachmittag zu fahren ... 13:30 Uhr Termin ab Star-Tanke


Da fahr ich doch mit! Ich komm' dann zum Omerbach um 13:45. Bis gleich!


----------



## niki-2 (6. Oktober 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Wo ist der Bericht von Gestern?
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



Herr Kurzer du bist doch der Dichter und Bauer 

Also it is your turn!!!! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dix (6. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Ombas,

ich würde gerne mitfahren. Sagt mir doch, wann ihr an der WBTS-Mauer oder am Gottfriedskreuz seid?

Bis gleich!
Dix


----------



## RS-Hunter (6. Oktober 2007)

Hi Dix,

schön, dass Du mitfährst. Würde sagen gegen 14:15 Uhr am Gottfriedskreuz. 

Bis gleich

P.S. Dieter oder Pascal, nimmt bitte einer von Euch eine Kamera mit. Ist doch so tolles Wetter. ;-)


----------



## FilledBratze (6. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin auch um 13:45 am Omerbach. Bin etwas angeschlagen, kann also sein, dass, wenn mir das Tempo zu schnell ist, ich mich wieder ausklinke.

Bis dann.


----------



## PacMan (6. Oktober 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> P.S. Dieter oder Pascal, nimmt bitte einer von Euch eine Kamera mit. Ist doch so tolles Wetter. ;-)


Alles klar. Ist eingepackt.


----------



## Dix (6. Oktober 2007)

O.K. Bis gleich!


----------



## Xxmurax (6. Oktober 2007)

so bin wieder von meiner only-the-lonely-tour zurück und hab sogar wieder selbst zurückgefunden .
bin den omba-pfad-einstieg am omerbach über hamich nach schevenhütte gefahren (hab die freibiersenke gesucht aber nicht gefunden  ), kurz pacman's bridge bewundert (aber nicht gefahren  ), dann hinter dem sägewerk den "schleichweg" (wo markus seinen platten hatte) weiter zur talsperre hoch und irgendwie nen weg gefahren, so dass ich wieder in schevenhütte gelandet bin, von da aus nach vicht hoch, dann bis stolberg fast bis prym hinten rum richtung venwegen, über zweifall (waldesruh), vicht, mausbach, gressenich wieder zum omerbach und heimwärts. 
der spirit of omba hat mich sicher und sturzfrei nach hause geleitet, habe den ein oder anderen trail mitgenommen, kann aber nicht sagen, welche es gewesen sein mögen, da ich teilweise einfach irgendwelche wege gefahren bin und mir dachte, irgendwo kommt dann wieder ein weg, den ich wieder erkenne...
meine bescheidenen daten:
58,20 km, 3:10 netto-fahrzeit, 18.20 schnitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratze (6. Oktober 2007)

@Xxmurax!
Es wird Zeit das wir mal zusammen fahren ! 

Du Einzelkämpfer !


----------



## talybont (6. Oktober 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Kann ich euch helfen ?


Zwecklos, denen ist nicht zu helfen  

Ach ja, zur Jubel-Tour bin ich doch da. Kanada wurde vorerst verschoben!

mfg,
Armin


----------



## FilledBratze (6. Oktober 2007)

Das war eine schöne Tour heute mit den Ombas. Schade nur, dass die Erkältung mir dann einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hat. Nach einer kurzen Pause gings dann aber doch noch den Berg nach Nideggen hoch. Über ein paar nette Trails an den Felsen entlang trat ich dann aber über Engelsblick bei Rath nach Winden meinen Heinweg an. Über den Rurradweg gings nach Düren auf den altbewährten Trails im Meroder Wald nach Hause.


----------



## XCRacer (7. Oktober 2007)

*10Uhr, 2 Std MTB, gemütlich !*

Treff an der Star-Tanke! Pünktlich sein, ich fahre sonst durch!


----------



## PacMan (7. Oktober 2007)

Die Bilder von gestern sind online. Bericht kommt noch von Marcel, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## niki-2 (7. Oktober 2007)

Heute bin ich mit meiner Familie ein Tour bei strahlenden Sonnenschein von Vogelsang bis Zerkall gefahren. 

Wir sind mit dem Fahrradbus von Aachen HBF bis nach Vogelsang gefahren. Und von Zerkall mit der Rurtalbahn zurück nach Eschweiler. 

Ich denke einige Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte.











http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/424705

Traumhaftes Wetter begleitete uns den ganzen Tag.






Und dann solche Sachen. Sowas sieht man auch nur in der Eifel.







Meine Mädels sind ganz toll geradelt.

49 km 448 hm 4 Std. 3 min.

Schönes Restwochenende noch

Dieter


----------



## mcmarki (8. Oktober 2007)

Heute früh durfte ich nach langer Faulheitspause wieder daran erinnert werden, wie es ist im Dunkeln und in Kälte zu radeln - 
Ich freue mich schon jetzt auf den Winterpokal


----------



## XCRacer (8. Oktober 2007)

Haben wir uns verpasst? Kam heute morgen von der Nachtschicht.


----------



## Handlampe (8. Oktober 2007)

So, dann versuche ich es dieses Jahr noch einmal bei der Jubeltour dabei zu sein, nachdem ich ja schon im letzten Jahr gekniffen habe.


----------



## rpo35 (8. Oktober 2007)

^^Ui, dann mach ich ein paar feine Bilder von dir...mit tollen Effekten *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (8. Oktober 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Haben wir uns verpasst? Kam heute morgen von der Nachtschicht.



Bestimmt, war auch langsam unterwegs - so gegen 07.00 müßte ich in Weisweiler gewesen sein. Morgen früh können wir einen nächsten Versuch starten.


----------



## MausD (8. Oktober 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> ...Vogelsang bis Zerkall ...


Gibt es einen GPS-Track von der Tour? Wenn ja, kannst du Sie bitte einstellen


----------



## niki-2 (8. Oktober 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> Gibt es einen GPS-Track von der Tour? Wenn ja, kannst du Sie bitte einstellen




Schau mal du hast eine E-Mail 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## RS-Hunter (8. Oktober 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> So, dann versuche ich es dieses Jahr noch einmal bei der Jubeltour dabei zu sein, nachdem ich ja schon im letzten Jahr gekniffen habe.



Hey Uwe,
da freuen wir uns, dass du es dir nochmal vorgenommen an unser Jubeltour teilzunehmen.

Uiiii, schon 23 Anmeldungen ...  

bis denne


----------



## black (8. Oktober 2007)

so wie ich das sehe gibts mehrere Leute die aus Euskirchen 
(supasini) bzw Alfter (Handlampe) zur Ombatour anreisen ...

hätte evtl schon Interesse, gibts da schon irgendwelche Fahrgemeinschaften??

sollte dies der Fall sein, pm an mich...


----------



## XCRacer (9. Oktober 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Bestimmt, war auch langsam unterwegs - so gegen 07.00 müßte ich in Weisweiler gewesen sein. Morgen früh können wir einen nächsten Versuch starten.


Hab dich nicht gesehen. Oder warst du der Typ mit dem vollverkleideten Liegerad-Dingsda-Gerät ? 

7Uhr war ich wohl noch Höhe Gürzenich / Badesee / Chinamann


----------



## mcmarki (9. Oktober 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hab dich nicht gesehen. Oder warst du der Typ mit dem vollverkleideten Liegerad-Dingsda-Gerät ?
> 
> 7Uhr war ich wohl noch Höhe Gürzenich / Badesee / Chinamann



Die Faulheit hat wieder gesiegt  um 07.00 h habe ich einen Kaffee getrunken.


----------



## kurzer37 (9. Oktober 2007)

Hy Jungs,

falls jemand am Donnerstag lust hat um 10.30Uhr für 2-3Std. bitte melden.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Wheeler9990 (10. Oktober 2007)

Hi Michael,

Wenn du das auf Freitag schieben kannst, da hab ich wahrscheinlich frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (10. Oktober 2007)

Hy Mirco
da Ich ab Donnerstag weiter Nachtschicht habe geht das leider nicht.

Aber hier ein Termin für Samstag http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5280 . 


Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MausD (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo? Morgen wird es schön  
Wie sind die Tendenzen, 11 oder 13 Uhr?


----------



## PacMan (12. Oktober 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> Wie sind die Tendenzen, 11 oder 13 Uhr?


Da bin ich diesmal unvoreingenommen.

@René: Falls du mitfährst: könntest du mir bitte ein paar meiner Maxim-Riegel mitbringen?


----------



## mcmarki (12. Oktober 2007)

also meine supratendenz sagt : 11.00 h


----------



## tail-light (12. Oktober 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> Hallo? Morgen wird es schön
> Wie sind die Tendenzen, 11 oder 13 Uhr?


 
Ich will ne Luschentour mit Bernd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! 

...und 11 Uhr ist mitten in der Nacht

TL


----------



## HolyBen (12. Oktober 2007)

Is klar, also 13.00 Uhr irgendwo. 

Thorsten wollte doch auch mit, wo ist der denn  

Dann können sich die schnellen Jungs von mir aus vorher austoben und wir machen dann für 13.00 Uhr einen gemeinsamen Treffpunkt aus (vielleicht wie letztes Mal vor diesem Supermarkt).

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (12. Oktober 2007)

Da ich fast die ganze Woche nicht zu Hause war muss ich leider morgen früh was erledigen. Kann also nicht vor 12Uhr.

Wäre dann doch ganz unvoreingenommen für eine lockere Runde!

@PacMan: so weit ich weiss hat René morgen Rennen, also ist für Dich hungern angesagt. Georg kommt wohl morgen erst aus Frankreich wieder!


----------



## HolyBen (12. Oktober 2007)

Passt doch super. Dann treffen wir uns 12.30 Uhr bei Dir und fahren weiter zum nächsten Treffpunkt.


----------



## Cheng (12. Oktober 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Passt doch super. Dann treffen wir uns 12.30 Uhr bei Dir und fahren weiter zum nächsten Treffpunkt.



@TL:13 Uhr Donnerberg Kreisverkehr?


----------



## mcmarki (12. Oktober 2007)

Marcel - Pascal : 11.00 Merzbrück?


----------



## PacMan (12. Oktober 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Marcel - Pascal : 11.00 Merzbrück?


Uff, weiss nicht ob ich ohne Power-Riegel so lange fahren kann...  
Ich melde mich morgen früh noch mal. Im Zweifelsfall wartet nicht auf mich.


----------



## MausD (12. Oktober 2007)

@mc wie wäre es 11:30 Merzbrück, eine Stunde durch die Wälder vorab und dann Luschentourig mit den "Damen"   weiter


----------



## mcmarki (12. Oktober 2007)

oki doki - dann 11.30 h ! können ja dann durch die Wälder Richtung Stolberg zum Treffpunkt mit den Ladies


----------



## Cheng (12. Oktober 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> oki doki - dann 11.30 h ! können ja dann durch die Wälder Richtung Stolberg zum Treffpunkt mit den Ladies



Alles klar dann, wir treffen uns um 13Uhr am Donnerberg Kreisverkehr! Von da an wirds locker!


----------



## XCRacer (12. Oktober 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> @René: Falls du mitfährst...


Muss dich enttäuschen. Hab Rennwochenende. Morgen Tune-FRM-Cup Finale, Sonntag Marathon in Büchel. Dann ist Schluss mit dem Rennen. Jedenfalls vorerst 

Wünsche euch viel Spässle!


----------



## tail-light (13. Oktober 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Alles klar dann, wir treffen uns um 13Uhr am Donnerberg Kreisverkehr! Von da an wirds locker!


 
Ich bin da und wehe, dass wird keine Luschentour!!!

@René: Viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MausD (13. Oktober 2007)

@markus Ich muss noch zum MTB-Store zwecks neuer Bremsbeläge. Werde es dann wohl nicht schaffen rechtzeitig in Merzbrück zu sein. Du könntest ja auch zum Store kommen radeln wir vorher noch was im Stadtwald rum.

M.


----------



## PacMan (13. Oktober 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> @markus Ich muss noch zum MTB-Store zwecks neuer Bremsbeläge. Werde es dann wohl nicht schaffen rechtzeitig in Merzbrück zu sein. Du könntest ja auch zum Store kommen radeln wir vorher noch was im Stadtwald rum.
> 
> M.


Dann komm ich auch zum MTB-Store. Um wieviel Uhr denn? 11:15 Uhr ungefähr?


----------



## mcmarki (13. Oktober 2007)

wieso brauchst du denn bremsen?
nun gut - werde gegen 11.30 bei zaffer sein


----------



## MausD (13. Oktober 2007)

Dann neuer Treffpunkt 11:23 Zaffer


----------



## HolyBen (13. Oktober 2007)

Dann bring mir doch bitte einer von Euch drei oder jeder von Euch einen Powerbar Harvest Erdnuss mit. 

Danke !


----------



## niki-2 (13. Oktober 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> Dann neuer Treffpunkt 11:23 Zaffer



Bin dann auch gleich bei Zaffer. 

Werde nur die kurze Tour bis 13.00 Uhr mitfahren, da ich danach arbeiten muß.

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## tail-light (13. Oktober 2007)

Erste in der Badewanne...ätsch
 ​


----------



## MausD (13. Oktober 2007)

tail-light schrieb:


> Erste in der Badewanne...ätsch
> ​


Baden nach nur einer Tour


----------



## HolyBen (13. Oktober 2007)

Das war eine schöne Tour heute im angenehmen Tempo und schönen auch für mich fahrbaren Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (14. Oktober 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Das war eine schöne Tour heute im angenehmen Tempo und schönen auch für mich fahrbaren Trails.


 

Bei Dir ist das nur Kopfsache.


----------



## XCRacer (14. Oktober 2007)

Wo bleibt der Bericht der Omba-Tour von Samstag?

Hier ist meiner: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4135213#post4135213


----------



## mcmarki (14. Oktober 2007)

Glückwunsch René zu diesem tollen Ergebnis. Und nächstes Jahr fährst Du im Omba Trikot


----------



## tail-light (14. Oktober 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Und nächstes Jahr fährst Du im Oma Trikot


 
... und wie sieht das aus? Runzelig?


----------



## kurzer37 (15. Oktober 2007)

Hy
hier ein Termin für Morgen zur Herbst-Sonnenuntergangstour.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5315

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## blackseal (15. Oktober 2007)

...ich hab mich mal als mitfahrer eingetragen. aber nur weil da langsam und leicht stand. ;-) rentnerniveau ?
hast du genug licht, falls wir uns verfahren, oder gehts auch früher ?
gruß
martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (16. Oktober 2007)

St. Olberg, ist das nicht so'n Ortsteil vom Vicht? 

Dieter! Wie sieht's Mittwoch aus? Lecker Türchen von 9 - 12 ?


----------



## niki-2 (16. Oktober 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> St. Olberg, ist das nicht so'n Ortsteil vom Vicht?
> 
> Dieter! Wie sieht's Mittwoch aus? Lecker Türchen von 9 - 12 ?



Na klar! 

Bin um neue an der Startanke!!!

Gruß

Dieter

P.S. Termin für morgen: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5317


----------



## kurzer37 (16. Oktober 2007)

blackseal schrieb:


> ...ich hab mich mal als mitfahrer eingetragen. aber nur weil da langsam und leicht stand. ;-) rentnerniveau ?
> hast du genug licht, falls wir uns verfahren, oder gehts auch früher ?
> gruß
> martin


 
Da Ich ein GPS habe ist das kein Problem,der kennt sich im Wald  .
Früher wäre nicht drin wg. Familie und essen. Wo sollen wir uns treffen?

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## redrace (16. Oktober 2007)

tail-light schrieb:


> ... und wie sieht das aus? Runzelig?



HUHU
Meins sieht so aus!


----------



## rpo35 (16. Oktober 2007)

Zum Glück sieht man keine Nippel


----------



## Bick (16. Oktober 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Da Ich ein GPS habe ist das kein Problem,der kennt sich im Wald  .
> Früher wäre nicht drin wg. Familie und essen. Wo sollen wir uns treffen?
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



Hi Mike,

ich möchte auch mitfahren! Trage mich auch ein, allerdings muß ich
etwas "zaubern" und einen Termin verlegen. Das dürfte aber fluppen.
Treffen wir uns am G-Kreuz? Wenn ja, wann?


----------



## rpo35 (16. Oktober 2007)

Bick schrieb:


> ...G-Kreuz? Wenn ja, wann?


Punkt


----------



## Bick (16. Oktober 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Punkt



Hi Ralph,

nee den Michael möcht ich lieber nicht am G-Punkt treffen...


----------



## XCRacer (16. Oktober 2007)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> Meins sieht so aus!


Interessant! Ich kannte dich bisher nur mit 10cm langen und kräuseligen Haaren auf dem Rücken, bzw. Po. 

@Dieter: Hab mich mal eingetragen, aber bei mir werden es _keine_ 4 Stunden. Möchte um 12 Uhr wieder zurück sein. Muss ja auch noch zur Arbeit (radeln).


----------



## mcmarki (16. Oktober 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Interessant! Ich kannte dich bisher nur mit 10cm langen und kräuseligen Haaren auf dem Rücken, bzw. Po.
> 
> @Dieter: Hab mich mal eingetragen, aber bei mir werden es _keine_ 4 Stunden. Möchte um 12 Uhr wieder zurück sein. Muss ja auch noch zur Arbeit (radeln).




René Du machst mir Angst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (16. Oktober 2007)

Wegen den 4 Stunden ?


----------



## blackseal (16. Oktober 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Da Ich ein GPS habe ist das kein Problem,der kennt sich im Wald  .
> Früher wäre nicht drin wg. Familie und essen. Wo sollen wir uns treffen?
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



Gottfriedskreuz (meint Bick sicherlich doch... ) klingt doch schon mal nicht schlecht. Da um 16.00 ? Und woran ist die Frau eigentlich gestorben dort ? 
Ich notier mir jedenfalls mal Deine Nummer.


----------



## Jule (16. Oktober 2007)

Uff, was geht denn hier ab?  

Erst wird einem ohne Vorwarnung dieser Adonis präsentiert, daß man beim Süppeln des zweiten Kaffees förmlich aus den Latschen kippt *hechel*....und dann schwenkts um ins Pelztierlager...

Das ist zuviel für einen Morgen! Bitte demnächst nur mit Ankündigung!


----------



## niki-2 (16. Oktober 2007)

@Dieter: Hab mich mal eingetragen, aber bei mir werden es _keine_ 4 Stunden. Möchte um 12 Uhr wieder zurück sein. Muss ja auch noch zur Arbeit (radeln).[/QUOTE]

4 Std. ist doch immer Standardzeit. Du kommst schon pünktlich zur Arbeit!! 

Und außerdem: Wer nicht kommt hat frei!! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Bick (16. Oktober 2007)

@blackseal:

Ja, ich meinte Gottfriedskreuz. Ich denke, wenn der Kurze um 16.00 in
Zweifall losfährt, ist er gegen 16.15/16.30 am G-Kreuz. Am besten Du rufst
ihn über sein Handy an. Bis später.


----------



## redrace (16. Oktober 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> Uff, was geht denn hier ab?
> 
> Erst wird einem ohne Vorwarnung dieser Adonis präsentiert, daß man beim Süppeln des zweiten Kaffees förmlich aus den Latschen kippt *hechel*
> 
> Das ist zuviel für einen Morgen! Bitte demnächst nur mit Ankündigung!



Da gewöhnt man sich schnell dran, wenn man sowas jeden Tag im Spiegel sieht!!!


----------



## tail-light (16. Oktober 2007)

Könnte ich dieses schicke "Trikot" evtl. auch mal von vorne sehen.
 Aber mit Ankündigung für Jule!!!​


----------



## redrace (16. Oktober 2007)

tail-light schrieb:


> Könnte ich dieses schicke "Trikot" evtl. auch mal von vorne sehen.
> Aber mit Ankündigung für Jule!!!​



Das geht leider nicht, weil ich dich danach töten müsste!!


----------



## kurzer37 (16. Oktober 2007)

blackseal schrieb:


> Gottfriedskreuz (meint Bick sicherlich doch... ) klingt doch schon mal nicht schlecht. Da um 16.00 ? Und woran ist die Frau eigentlich gestorben dort ?
> Ich notier mir jedenfalls mal Deine Nummer.


 
Von einem MTB-Fahrer überfahren worden . Jo 16 Uhr Gottfriedskreuz.


Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (16. Oktober 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Von einem MTB-Fahrer überfahren worden


 
Nein, die hat das "schicke Trikot" von vorne gesehen...


----------



## kurzer37 (16. Oktober 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> Nein, die hat das "schicke Trikot" von vorne gesehen...


 

Warte mal bis du mich gesehen hast . Da vergeht dir hören und Ralph.


----------



## rpo35 (16. Oktober 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Warte mal bis du mich gesehen hast . Da vergeht dir hören und Ralph.


Klingt alles wunderbar. Leider wird sie über dich hinwegsehen


----------



## kurzer37 (16. Oktober 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Klingt alles wunderbar. Leider wird sie über dich hinwegsehen


 

Das ist mir klar , ist ja auch keine Kunst bei meiner Größe.


----------



## Jule (16. Oktober 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Warte mal bis du mich gesehen hast . Da vergeht dir hören und Ralph.


Keine Chance.


----------



## redrace (16. Oktober 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> Nein, die hat das "schicke Trikot" von vorne gesehen...



Genau, der ist die Luft weggeblieben bei soviel Adonis!!  
Die letzten Worte:
So müssen Engel aussehen!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (16. Oktober 2007)

Bin ja erst einmal mitgefahren - hätte nicht für möglich gehalten, daß Ihr die angenehmen Dinge des Lebens so intensiv miteinander kombiniert...   
Demnächst gibts mein zweites Mal bei euch  ; vorausgesetzt es gibt auch weibliche Bikerinnen...   
Gruß Holger


----------



## FilledBratze (16. Oktober 2007)

blackseal schrieb:


> Und woran ist die Frau eigentlich gestorben dort ?


 
Die ist von Blitz erschlagen worden.


----------



## kurzer37 (16. Oktober 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Die ist von Blitz erschlagen worden.


 
Das wußte er um 16 Uhr auch. 

Tja das war eine tolle Tour mit einem Wetter der Extraklasse und einem Hasselbachgraben zum Träumen .
Es trafen sich Kurzer37,Bick,Dhkeram und Martin (blackseal) der Neuling mit seinen 29 Zoll Laufrädern.Die muß man gesehen haben .Es ging ab Gottfriedskreuz zum Kartoffelbaum und weiter über Pipeline hoch zum Hasselbachgraben. Dieser sollte dem Neuling bei schönen Wetter gezeigt werden. Den Graben bis Pegelmeßstelle und weiter nach Rotterdell zum Zeltplatz. Dort kurz einen Kurzfilm gedreht vom Kurzen ,von Marek beim Treppensteigen und weiter über HW-Weg nach Mulartshütte und weiter hoch nach Venwegen.Dort am Altersheim die kleinen Trail zum Frackersberg mitgenommen und weiter zum Kindergartentrail.Hier trennten sich die vier in zwier Gruppen und der Kurze und Bick fuhren Kigatrail und Marek und Martin über den SM-Trail Richtung Breinig Büsbach.
Fahrzeit 2.20Std bei 42km.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## blackseal (16. Oktober 2007)

das hat echt spaß gemacht mit euch. gute konstellation. gutes wetter. und zum glück genug zu trinken... danke für die diversen spenden. ich kauf mir direkt ne ganz große flasche. ach. besser zwei.
marek hat mich noch sicher bis vor die haustür gebracht. danach wurde er allerdings fast von meiner frau überfahren. sagt die jedenfalls.
kauf dir mal ne lampe. ;-)
ich freu mich auf die nächste tour.


----------



## DH_KERAM (16. Oktober 2007)

blackseal schrieb:


> marek hat mich noch sicher bis vor die haustür gebracht. danach wurde er allerdings fast von meiner frau überfahren. sagt die jedenfalls.
> kauf dir mal ne lampe. ;-)
> ich freu mich auf die nächste tour.



Naja fast ist also mal sehr hoch gegriffen, aber sind halt Frauen, fast überfahren sieht bei mir ganz anders aus, und muss auch nicht sein.

Aber wart ne coole Tour und hat spaß gemacht, hoffe man trifft sich wieder.

MfG Marek


----------



## XCRacer (17. Oktober 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> ...über den SM-Trail ...


Du pöser Pube, du!


----------



## Bick (17. Oktober 2007)

Hi Leutz,

feine Runde gestern. Auf dem Heimweg von Vicht war ich dann doch
froh, daß ich meine Funzel eingepackt hatte für die Tour in den
Sonnenuntergang. Wurde doch schneller dunkel, als ich dachte.


----------



## Cheng (17. Oktober 2007)

An alle Teilnehmer der 3. Omba-Jubeltour!

Hier bitte die Biker eintragen die auch nach der Tour an der Afterbike-Grillparty teilnehmen.


----------



## Jule (17. Oktober 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> An alle Teilnehmer der 3. Omba-Jubeltour!
> 
> Hier bitte die Biker eintragen die auch nach der Tour an der Afterbike-Grillparty teilnehmen.



 Ähm.......darf man auch nur an der Grillparty teilnehmen?


----------



## Cheng (17. Oktober 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> Ähm.......darf man auch nur an der Grillparty teilnehmen?



Jule, vergiss es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (17. Oktober 2007)

Dieter und ich sind heute morgen um 9 Uhr zur Mittwochsmorgen-Tour aufgebrochen.

Anfangs noch bei schönstem Herbstwetter, später dann dichte Bewölkung und starker Wind. Ist aber trocken geblieben.

Sind über Stadtwald zur neuen Brücke über die sschlucht geradelt und diese auf Belastung getestet. Standfest bei 2x 85kg! 

Dann bei Forsthaus Süssendell hupt uns so'n verf***ter Autofahrer an. Dieter und ich runter vom Rad und als wir grad die Karre auf die Seite kippen wollten, kurbelt so'n Wicht die Fenster runter und ruft: "HALT! Bin'n Omba!".

Wollte ihm grad mi'm Ellenbogen ins Gesicht schlagen, da erkenne ich den Michael "Gebresallasi" Kurzer!

Mit ihm kurz gequatscht und dann weiter zum Trail hinter'm Gottfriedskreuz. Nach dem Schlammloch in der Mulde ist der Weg wieder wunnerbaaar fahrbar.

Zum kahlen Kartoffelbaum und dann über 'nen verbidden Trail beim Paternoster 

Dann zeigte mir der Dieter einen wirklich tollen Trail bei der Hütte vom Mullarts. Echt nit schlecht, Herr Specht 

Über NWW gings dann wieder Richtung Heimat, denn der Raser mit dem X musste ja zur Spätschicht.

Waren nach meiner Aufzeichnung 2:57h, 56,6km und 688Hm.

Happy Trailz


----------



## PacMan (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich weiss, es ist schon ein paar Tage her... Aber ich wollte trotzdem noch die Photos vom letzten Samstag nachreichen. Sind ein paar ganz gute dabei, finde ich.
Und ein kleines Video (6MB) haben wir auch noch - aber nur für kurze Zeit!


----------



## HolyBen (18. Oktober 2007)

Leider kann man auf dem Video nicht erkennen, wie steil es wirklich an dieser Stelle ist.

Nochmal Respekt !


----------



## XCRacer (18. Oktober 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ich weiss, es ist schon ein paar Tage her... Aber ich wollte trotzdem noch die Photos vom letzten Samstag nachreichen. ...


Prima! 3 Seiten Bilder, aber kein Bericht...


----------



## Holger78 (19. Oktober 2007)

Wann und wo startet die Jubeltour eigentlich?


----------



## Wheeler9990 (19. Oktober 2007)

Macht ihr eigentlich Hardcore-Grillen, so mit Schal und Schirm um Mitternacht vorm Lagerfeuer oder geht´s eher mit dem Elektrogrill ins Warme? Und wohin müssen wir anreisen?


----------



## niki-2 (19. Oktober 2007)

Holger78 schrieb:


> Wann und wo startet die Jubeltour eigentlich?




Schau mal hier!!! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5199

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## cyberp (19. Oktober 2007)

Holger78 schrieb:


> Wann und wo startet die Jubeltour eigentlich?


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5199 Im Termin steht eigentlich alles drin 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## niki-2 (19. Oktober 2007)

cyberp schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5199 Im Termin steht eigentlich alles drin
> 
> Gruß
> Christian



doppelt hält besser gell!!!!! 

So und noch ein Termin für morgen, da das Wetter uns ja viel Sonne verspricht. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5336

Los eintragen ihr Luschen! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (19. Oktober 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ich weiss, es ist schon ein paar Tage her... Aber ich wollte trotzdem noch die Photos vom letzten Samstag nachreichen. Sind ein paar ganz gute dabei, finde ich.
> Und ein kleines Video (6MB) haben wir auch noch - aber nur für kurze Zeit!



Da fällt mir auf: wo ist mein "thumps up" für die Bergaufbefahrung der "steinerne Rinne" Mulartshütte ?


----------



## MausD (19. Oktober 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> ...ein kleines Video ...



Kopf war ja doch drauf, Alles wird gut 

@mc "thumps up", Gibts dafür Zeugen


----------



## HolyBen (19. Oktober 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Da fällt mir auf: wo ist mein "thumps up" für die Bergaufbefahrung der "steinerne Rinne" Mulartshütte ?



Die Daumenkommission (das bin ich) hat nach eingehender Prüfung die Stelle nicht als daumenwürdig befunden.  

Eintrag abgelehnt.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (19. Oktober 2007)

Die Rinne sind wir in den 90ern schon mit Starrgabel hoch, dafür darf´s keine Daumen mehr geben. OK, da war sie noch nicht so ausgespült, aber trotzdem: abgelehnt ...

Ihr Ombas seid doch sonst nicht so wortschwach, was erwartet uns denn nun neben dem Cadillac? Wintermantel oder T-Shirt? Als Ombatour-Neueinsteiger muss ich mich ja auf alles gefasst machen.


----------



## Holger78 (19. Oktober 2007)

Ok!  
Hab nur den Eintrag zur Grillparty gesehen - auf Eurer Homepage hab ich auch nix gefunden...
Bis denne dann


----------



## Cheng (19. Oktober 2007)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Ihr Ombas seid doch sonst nicht so wortschwach, was erwartet uns denn nun neben dem Cadillac? Wintermantel oder T-Shirt? Als Ombatour-Neueinsteiger muss ich mich ja auf alles gefasst machen.



Die Grillparty ist definitiv überdacht. Ob es sich alle Leute in der Hütte gemütlich machen können wage ich zu bezweifeln, also besser ist ein Fleecepulli zuviel als frieren. Wenn Ihr in der Nähe des Cadillac parkt (bitte nicht auf dem Cadillac Parkplatz) habt Ihr noch ca. 200m Fussweg bis zum Showdown.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (19. Oktober 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Die Grillparty ist definitiv überdacht. Ob es sich alle Leute in der Hütte gemütlich machen können wage ich zu bezweifeln, also besser ist ein Fleecepulli zuviel als frieren. Wenn Ihr in der Nähe des Cadillac parkt (bitte nicht auf dem Cadillac Parkplatz) habt Ihr noch ca. 200m Fussweg bis zum Showdown.


 

Weitere Parkmöglichkeit ist der Parkplatz vom MHD-Markt habe Ich gestern gesehen. War vorher der Plusmarkt hinter Sanitär Bach. Duschen könnt ihr an der Inde wird eine Mobile zu Verfügung gestellt. 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## IGGY (19. Oktober 2007)

Ich könnte so kotzen das ich an den Tagen wenn bei Euch was steigt immer Nachtschicht habe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Naja vieleicht kann ich ja früher Feierabend machen in der Nacht davor, und kann dann Morgens wenigstens mitfahren!


----------



## Cheng (19. Oktober 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Ich könnte so kotzen das ich an den Tagen wenn bei Euch was steigt immer Nachtschicht habe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hy Ingo,

vielleicht kannst Du ja auch zwischendurch irgendwo zusteigen. Wenn die Tour steht sag ich Dir wo es ev. möglich ist. Das bekommen wir schon hin!


----------



## mcmarki (20. Oktober 2007)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Die Rinne sind wir in den 90ern schon mit Starrgabel hoch, dafür darf´s keine Daumen mehr geben. OK, da war sie noch nicht so ausgespült, aber trotzdem: abgelehnt ...



ja in dem Fall wirst Du sie ja jetzt mit Federgabel schaffen


----------



## RS-Hunter (20. Oktober 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> ...http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5336
> 
> Los eintragen ihr Luschen!  ...



Sorry zu früh, schaffe ich nicht.  Werde evtl. nachmittags 'ne Runde drehen. 
Viel Spass.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (20. Oktober 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> ja in dem Fall wirst Du sie ja jetzt mit Federgabel schaffen



Meistens leider nicht. Ich verzichte gerne auf den


----------



## mcmarki (20. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Gemeinschaft - wie sieht es morgen früh / vormittag mit ner runde durch die heimischen Gefilde aus? 
@Pascal - wolltest Du nicht sogar vorab die JubelTour antesten?


----------



## PacMan (20. Oktober 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> @Pascal - wolltest Du nicht sogar vorab die JubelTour antesten?


Haben wir gerade schon gemacht! Dazu aber gleich mehr...
Morgen nehm' ich mir 'ne Auszeit. Müsste noch mal 'nen anständigen Hausputz machen...


----------



## burns68 (20. Oktober 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinschaft - wie sieht es morgen früh / vormittag mit ner runde durch die heimischen Gefilde aus?
> @Pascal - wolltest Du nicht sogar vorab die JubelTour antesten?



Ich wäre dabei, muss aber am Nachmittag in Mariaweiler sein.


----------



## mcmarki (20. Oktober 2007)

super   - wann wollen wir den starten? 10.00 h bei Dir? lockere Runde.

Gott sei dank muß ich erst am Montagmorgen in Mariaweiler sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (20. Oktober 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> super   - wann wollen wir den starten? 10.00 h bei Dir? lockere Runde.
> 
> Gott sei dank muß ich erst am Montagmorgen in Mariaweiler sein



OK


----------



## mcmarki (20. Oktober 2007)

- bis morgen früh


----------



## HolyBen (20. Oktober 2007)

An die Teilnehmer der After-Jubeltour-Grillparty

Ich kaufe die Getränke für die "Party". Zunächst sorge ich natürlich für die Grundversorgung mit alkoholischen und nichtalkoholischen Getränken (Cola,Limo, Wasser, Bier).

Wenn noch jemand besondere Getränkewünsche hat, bitte ich um kurze Mail (holyben ät omerbach.de) damit ich diese beim Einkauf berücksichtigen kann. 

ES GIBT KEINE COCKTAILS !


----------



## niki-2 (20. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Marcel,

ich wünsche Dir ein schönes Wochenende. War leider eben ein weing in Gedanken!! 

Trotzdem eine tolle Tour heute. 

Bis dann 

Dieter


----------



## tail-light (20. Oktober 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> ES GIBT KEINE COCKTAILS !


----------



## burns68 (21. Oktober 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> super   - wann wollen wir den starten? 10.00 h bei Dir? lockere Runde.



Hi Markus,

8 Grad und es soll noch regenen, ne ich bleibe zu Hause. Bin froh, dass die Erkältung fast weg ist.

Sorry, aber ich will fit sein für die Jubeltour.


----------



## mcmarki (21. Oktober 2007)

kein Problem Olli !


----------



## burns68 (21. Oktober 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> kein Problem Olli !



Kannst ja auf 'nen Kaffee vorbei kommen!!!


----------



## HolyBen (21. Oktober 2007)

Kaffee ?

Wo ?

Wann ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (21. Oktober 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Kannst ja auf 'nen Kaffee vorbei kommen!!!



Ich glaube das packe ich nicht   - geh was laufen (shame on me)


----------



## tail-light (21. Oktober 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Ich glaube das packe ich nicht  - geh was laufen (shame on me)


----------



## PacMan (21. Oktober 2007)

Hat da nicht heute jemand  ???

*Alles Gute an Patrick (alias commencal blanc) zum Geburtstag!!!*  

(Ich hoffe, er schaut auch noch ab und zu hier rein...


----------



## GeDe (21. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

auch wenn ich gerne an der Jubeltour teilnehmen möchte, war meine Generalprobe nach Krankheit und berufl. bedingter Abstinenz gestern alles 
andere als ok. Gibt es denn auch eine " Plauschgruppe" ?. Der würde ich mich
dann gerne anschließen  

Grüsse 
G.D.


----------



## Cheng (21. Oktober 2007)

GeDe schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> auch wenn ich gerne an der Jubeltour teilnehmen möchte, war meine Generalprobe nach Krankheit und berufl. bedingter Abstinenz gestern alles
> andere als ok. Gibt es denn auch eine " Plauschgruppe" ?. Der würde ich mich
> ...



So wie es aussieht wird die Tour so aufgeteilt das die stärkeren die Möglichkeit haben zusätzliche Schleifen zu fahren. Die Gruppe trifft dann immer wieder aufeinander, es ist also sehr flexibel und nach Tagesform gestaltet!


----------



## rpo35 (21. Oktober 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Hat da nicht heute jemand  ???
> 
> *Alles Gute an Patrick (alias commencal blanc) zum Geburtstag!!!*  ...


Gibt's gar nicht, hab' mir die Liste heute morgen noch angesehen. Aber der ist ja erst 24, so weit unten gucke ich gar nicht mehr nach 

Auch von mir alles Gute !! 

Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (21. Oktober 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Gibt's gar nicht, hab' mir die Liste heute morgen noch angesehen. Aber der ist ja erst 24, so weit unten gucke ich gar nicht mehr nach


Naja, in deinem Alter kann man ja auch mal was übersehen...


----------



## PacMan (21. Oktober 2007)

Auf unserer Homepage gibt's 'nen kleinen Vorgeschmack für die Jubeltour-Strecke.


----------



## FilledBratze (21. Oktober 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, Patrick.


----------



## niki-2 (21. Oktober 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, Patrick.



Auch von mr alles Gute zu Deinem Jubeltag!!


----------



## GeJott (21. Oktober 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Unterwegs wurden wir von feindlichen Spionen überrascht.



Von wegen spionieren, ich wollte lediglich sicherstellen dass ihr ohne Eure Premium Guides bis zum Start der Jubeltour wieder aus dem Wald heraus findet.  

Bis Samstag

Gerd

@ Patrick:

Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag !


----------



## commencal blanc (23. Oktober 2007)

Vielen Dank an alle Gratulanten.... 

Vielleicht schaffe ich es dieses Jahr sogar mal nach einer Tour einen auszugeben....  

Bin am Wochenende des 16. Novembers nochmal im Lande.
Vielleicht klappt es ja dann!

Viele, sonnige Grüße ausm Schwabenländle


----------



## IGGY (23. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Wo und wann kann ich mich am Samstag einklinken?


----------



## HolyBen (23. Oktober 2007)

Die to do Liste ist im internen Forum.

Markus und Murat wurden Aufgaben zugewiesen.


----------



## PacMan (23. Oktober 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Wo und wann kann ich mich am Samstag einklinken?


Du hast PM...


----------



## mcmarki (23. Oktober 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Die to do Liste ist im internen Forum.
> 
> Markus und Murat wurden Aufgaben zugewiesen.




... aber wieso findet die Party bei Dir im Schuppen statt und wir sollen in Badehose erscheinen ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (23. Oktober 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> ... aber wieso findet die Party bei Dir im Schuppen statt und wir sollen in Badehose erscheinen ?????



Ihr hättet eben nicht vorher allem blind zustimmen sollen.


----------



## rpo35 (23. Oktober 2007)

Jungs, das eine sach ich euch! Wir reisen per Bike an. Und wenn wir am Samstag vor der Tour an der falschen Tür stehen um unsere Fressalien abzuliefern, dann habt ihr unterwegs 1000 schlechte  

Bis Samstag Männer, ihr macht das schon...
Ralph


----------



## talybont (24. Oktober 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Und wenn wir am Samstag vor der Tour an der falschen Tür stehen um unsere Fressalien abzuliefern, dann habt ihr unterwegs 1000 schlechte


1000 schlechte was? Präzisieren bitte  

bis Samstag,
Armin

PS: muss mal sehen, wann ich meinen Beitrag vorbeibringe. Werde nach der Tour vermutlich erst mal heimfahren und dann wiederkommen. Mir reicht die Erkältung, die ich gerade versuche loszuwerden.


----------



## rpo35 (24. Oktober 2007)

"1000 Schlechte" =
- Schlechte Karten
- Ärger
- Stunk
- Krach



Ralph


----------



## HolyBen (24. Oktober 2007)

Zieht Euch warm an, alles in allem sind Samstag über 60 Liter Bier zu vernichten.  

Vor Vollendung der Biervernichtungsaktion verlässt Niemand das Gelände !


----------



## tail-light (24. Oktober 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Zieht Euch warm an, alles in allem sind Samstag über 60 Liter Bier zu vernichten.
> 
> Vor Vollendung der Biervernichtungsaktion verlässt Niemand das Gelände !


 

...ups bin ich froh, dass ich nur Wein trinke, danke Olli!!


----------



## Wüstenhund (24. Oktober 2007)

ui.... vielleicht sollte ich doch noch vorbei schauen


----------



## justfake (24. Oktober 2007)

wenn ich mit dem zug möglichst nah zu euch kommen will...
wo steige ich am besten aus und wie komme ich dann am besten zum caddilac center dingsbums?


----------



## Cheng (24. Oktober 2007)

justfake schrieb:


> wenn ich mit dem zug möglichst nah zu euch kommen will...
> wo steige ich am besten aus und wie komme ich dann am besten zum caddilac center dingsbums?



Kommst Du mit der Euregiobahn? Dann würde ich die Haltestelle Talbahnhof empfehlen, von da aus ca. 200m an der Post vorbei, rechts abbiegen auf die Kaiserstr. die geht an der Ampel in die Nothbergerstr. über und am Ende der Strasse ist das Cadillac, würde bedeuten immer nur gerade aus ab der Post!

@TL: Du weisst gar nicht wieviel Wein der Olli mitbringen kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (24. Oktober 2007)

tail-light schrieb:


> ...ups bin ich froh, dass ich nur Wein trinke, danke Olli!!



Ich werde Dir 1 Kiste mitbringen = 6 Flaschen!

Viel spaß TL!


----------



## justfake (24. Oktober 2007)

jo, dann komm ich einfach mit der euregiobahn. besten dank und bis samstag


----------



## burns68 (24. Oktober 2007)

justfake schrieb:


> jo, dann komm ich einfach mit der euregiobahn. besten dank und bis samstag



Sag bescheid, wann du ankommst. Ich hole Dich dann ab!


----------



## justfake (24. Oktober 2007)

Aachen Hbf  Sa, 27.10.07  3 a/b   RB 8911 Regionalbahn

Aachen Hbf               ab 10:02  
Aachen-Rothe Erde     ab 10:06   
Eilendorf                   ab 10:09   
Stolberg(Rheinl)Hbf     ab 10:14   
Eschweiler-West        ab 10:21   
Eschweiler Talbahnhof an  10:23  

das ist der fahrplan, falls noch jemand mit möchte. der nächste wäre erst um 10:53 am talbahnhof, also etwas spät.


@burns68
dankööö   komme dann einfach richtung haupteingang raus und dann werden wir uns wohl erkennen


----------



## burns68 (24. Oktober 2007)

justfake schrieb:


> Aachen Hbf  Sa, 27.10.07  3 a/b   RB 8911 Regionalbahn
> 
> Aachen Hbf               ab 10:02
> Aachen-Rothe Erde     ab 10:06
> ...



10:23 am Talbahnhof wäre top, dann kann ich noch meine Sachen beim Thorsten abgeben:


----------



## justfake (24. Oktober 2007)

den 10:23uhr werde ich nehmen. 
dann würde ich mal sagen: bis samstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (24. Oktober 2007)

justfake schrieb:


> @burns68
> dankööö   komme dann einfach richtung haupteingang raus und dann werden wir uns wohl erkennen


 Der Talbahnhof hat keinen Ausgang! Ist bloß ein Bahnsteig...  Das frühere Bahnhofsgebäude wird nun für Veranstaltungen genutzt.

Ich wollte dir gerade im Aachen-Thread schreiben, dass ich dich am Eschweiler HBF abholen kann. Gut, dass ich vorher hier reingeguckt habe! Solltest du den Zug verpassen, dann nimm den RegionalExpress um 10:10 Uhr. Der ist um 10:26 Uhr am HBF. Ich schick dir meine Handy-Nr per PM, dann kannst du mich anrufen, und ich hole dich dann dort ab.
Das Angebot gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen!


----------



## Jule (24. Oktober 2007)

justfake schrieb:


> wenn ich mit dem zug möglichst nah zu euch kommen will...
> wo steige ich am besten aus und wie komme ich dann am besten zum caddilac center dingsbums?



Ansonsten besteht natürlich auch die Möglichkeit mit Ralph und mir per Rad anzureisen. Wir werden so gegen 9:15 Uhr in der Südstr. starten und mit ein paar kleineren Umwegen und ohne Hetze (ist ja schließlich noch früh) nach Eschweiler tuckern.


----------



## justfake (24. Oktober 2007)

naja, da ich noch nicht lange fahre und die tour wahrscheinlich mehr sein wird, als ich bisher so gefahren bin, will ich mir da nicht direkt 30km mehr auf den buckel packen. dann lieber bei der tour fit sein 
auf dem rückweg lässt sich drüber reden, je nachdem wie es mir dann so geht 

aber danke fürs angebot!


----------



## rpo35 (24. Oktober 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> Ähm.......darf man auch nur an der Grillparty teilnehmen?


 


Cheng schrieb:


> Jule, vergiss es!


@Cheng du ahnst es nicht. Gestern ist Jule für 'ne Stunde alleine in den Wald und was sehe ich heute beim Reifenwechsel - die HR-Felge hat auf beiden Seiten (exakt gegenüberliegend) eine ordentliche Beule  
Wahrscheinlich hat sie sich irgendwo 'nen Baum gesucht, und ist da ein paar mal gegen gefahren.
Aber ich krieg das wieder hin   

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Jule (24. Oktober 2007)

justfake schrieb:


> naja, da ich noch nicht lange fahre und die tour wahrscheinlich mehr sein wird, als ich bisher so gefahren bin, will ich mir da nicht direkt 30km mehr auf den buckel packen. dann lieber bei der tour fit sein
> auf dem rückweg lässt sich drüber reden, je nachdem wie es mir dann so geht
> 
> aber danke fürs angebot!



Um ehrlich zu sein, mach ich mir ja viel mehr Sorgen um den blöden Rückweg. Ich bin doch immer so schnell knülle.


----------



## Cheng (24. Oktober 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> @Cheng du ahnst es nicht. Gestern ist Jule für 'ne Stunde alleine in den Wald und was sehe ich heute beim Reifenwechsel - die HR-Felge hat auf beiden Seiten (exakt gegenüberliegend) eine ordentliche Beule
> Wahrscheinlich hat sie sich irgendwo 'nen Baum gesucht, und ist da ein paar mal gegen gefahren.
> Aber ich krieg das wieder hin
> 
> ...



ich zähl auf Dich Ralph, freue mich riesig auf Samstag, schon 40 Anmeldungen und das Wetter soll mitspielen!

@jule: lieber Bier oder Wein, die beiden anderen Damen trinken Wein. Es gibt zur Not auch Taxis, das Rad vor Ort lassen und Sonntag abholen sollte kein Thema sein!


----------



## Jule (24. Oktober 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> ich zähl auf Dich Ralph, freue mich riesig auf Samstag, schon 40 Anmeldungen und das Wetter soll mitspielen!
> 
> @jule: lieber Bier oder Wein, die beiden anderen Damen trinken Wein. Es gibt zur Not auch Taxis, das Rad vor Ort lassen und Sonntag abholen sollte kein Thema sein!



Lieber Bier. 
Ich freu' mich auch schon!

@Ralph: Das ist eine miese Unterstellung. DU machst hier immer alles kaputt. Dein alter LRS war bestimmt vorher schon im Eimer....


----------



## Cheng (24. Oktober 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> Lieber Bier.
> Ich freu' mich auch schon!
> 
> @Ralph: Das ist eine miese Unterstellung. DU machst hier immer alles kaputt. Dein alter LRS war bestimmt vorher schon im Eimer....



Aha, mußtest Du wieder den alten Kram aufbrauchen. Jule, habe am Samstag ein offenes Ohr für Dich!


----------



## rpo35 (24. Oktober 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> [email protected]: Das ist eine miese Unterstellung. DU machst hier immer alles kaputt. Dein alter LRS war bestimmt vorher schon im Eimer....


 ...das klären wir gleich


----------



## rpo35 (24. Oktober 2007)

Nixda, ihre sündhaft teuren Nobelhastenichgesehendingsda sind/waren kaputt und zum Glück hatte ich noch "alten Kram" da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (24. Oktober 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Aha, mußtest Du wieder den alten Kram aufbrauchen. Jule, habe am Samstag ein offenes Ohr für Dich!



Jahaa.....*schnief*.....ich krieg immer den alten blöden Kram.....alte, blöde Radhosen mit doofem Polster.....weißt du, die, die in der Schublade immer ganz unten hinten in der Ecke liegen.....also eigentlich die, die zwischen Schublade und Schrank eingeklemmt sind und die man irgendwann mal als doofes Werbegeschenk bekommen hat....und blöde Trikots.....so doofe bunte gelbe.....da wird dann gesagt "kannste ja drunter ziehen, (damit das keiner sieht)"....*schluchz*....und letztens hab' ich 'nen alten Nobby gekriegt....da war schon das ganze Profil weg.....


----------



## rpo35 (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich schraub' jetzt mal 'ne Weile nur noch an dem schwarzen....


----------



## commencal blanc (25. Oktober 2007)

Ihr beide habt euch ja lieb


----------



## MausD (25. Oktober 2007)

*Noch mal eine Erinnerung an alle Mitfahrer die anschließend an der Jubelfeier teilnehmen wollen bitte hier eintragen.*

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Cheng (25. Oktober 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> Jahaa.....*schnief*.....ich krieg immer den alten blöden Kram.....alte, blöde Radhosen mit doofem Polster.....weißt du, die, die in der Schublade immer ganz unten hinten in der Ecke liegen.....also eigentlich die, die zwischen Schublade und Schrank eingeklemmt sind und die man irgendwann mal als doofes Werbegeschenk bekommen hat....und blöde Trikots.....so doofe bunte gelbe.....da wird dann gesagt "kannste ja drunter ziehen, (damit das keiner sieht)"....*schluchz*....und letztens hab' ich 'nen alten Nobby gekriegt....da war schon das ganze Profil weg.....



Genau so habe ich mir das gedacht, Jule, wir sollten reden!


----------



## FilledBratze (25. Oktober 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> und letztens hab' ich 'nen alten Nobby gekriegt....da war schon das ganze Profil weg.....


 
Also doch ein fast neuer Was meinsten, warum das Ding so gut am Boden klebt - weil die Gummimischung so weich ist


----------



## rpo35 (25. Oktober 2007)

Ach lasst euch doch nix einreden  Hab' eben erst die anderen Laufräder mit nagelneuen Fat Alberts montiert. Und Sigma EVO liegt schon bei Bike Components zur Abholung bereit, damit Jule im WP kräftig punkten kann 

Sodele ihr Frauenversteher
Bis Samstag
Ralph


----------



## redrace (26. Oktober 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> Jahaa.....*schnief*.....ich krieg immer den alten blöden Kram.....alte, blöde Radhosen mit doofem Polster.....weißt du, die, die in der Schublade immer ganz unten hinten in der Ecke liegen.....also eigentlich die, die zwischen Schublade und Schrank eingeklemmt sind und die man irgendwann mal als doofes Werbegeschenk bekommen hat....und blöde Trikots.....so doofe bunte gelbe.....da wird dann gesagt "kannste ja drunter ziehen, (damit das keiner sieht)"....*schluchz*....und letztens hab' ich 'nen alten Nobby gekriegt....da war schon das ganze Profil weg.....




HUHU

Und wenn es dann was neues und schönes geben soll, dann kommt das:
"Ach weisst Du, für das was ich fahre lohnt sich die teure Anschaffung doch nicht, mir reicht das was ich habe"!!!!! Das ist doch gut!!


----------



## Jule (26. Oktober 2007)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> 
> Und wenn es dann was neues und schönes geben soll, dann kommt das:
> "Ach weisst Du, für das was ich fahre lohnt sich die teure Anschaffung doch nicht, mir reicht das was ich habe"!!!!! Das ist doch gut!!


 
Nein, so ticke ich nicht!  

Ok, Sattelstützen im dreistelligen Eurobereich halte ich in der Tat für übertrieben....zumal das eine Argument mit dem geringen Gewicht ja direkt widerlegt wurde, ne Ralph? Schade, schade...... 

Übrigens:
@redrace: Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich!

Bis morgen liebe Ombas!

Jule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (26. Oktober 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> Übrigens:
> @redrace: Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich!
> 
> Bis morgen liebe Ombas!
> ...




Danke!!!


----------



## rpo35 (26. Oktober 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> ...zumal das eine Argument mit dem geringen Gewicht ja direkt widerlegt wurde, ne Ralph? Schade, schade...... ...


Stimmt. Die sündhaft teure P6 ist sagenhafte 3g leichter als meine günstige XLC. Zum glück ist der Leichtbautrieb bei mir auch nicht soooo ausgeprägt  

Ralph


----------



## burns68 (26. Oktober 2007)

Unser ManuelAC hat sich auch eingetragen!!!!


----------



## HolyBen (26. Oktober 2007)

Mensch Sebastian. Dich gibt es auch noch !

Find ich gut.


----------



## Dirk S. (26. Oktober 2007)

Mahlzeit Mädels und Männers,
ja ich lebe auch noch!  

Ich wolle euch nur kurz vorwarnen, das ich auch mitfahre!  
Weiß nur nicht, ob ich überhaupt noch biken kann... 

Werde es Morgen wohl ausgiebig testen können!  

Dirk


----------



## Handlampe (26. Oktober 2007)

Hi ihr Ombas

Ich komme (hoffentlich) um 9.54 Uhr im HBF Eschweiler an.

Ich hoffe das a) Die Bahn pünktlich ist und b) es nicht zu weit vom Bahnhof zum Treffpunkt ist.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (26. Oktober 2007)

Der Treffpunkt ist nicht weit weg. Pascal hat sich als Guide vom Bahnhof zum Treffpunkt angeboten.

Guckst Du hier

Schick ihm doch eine PM, er kommt Dich bestimmt gerne abholen.


----------



## XCRacer (26. Oktober 2007)

Hi Uwe!

Am besten schließt du dich mit Pascal (PacMan) kurz. Er wohnt am Bahnhof und kann euch zum Treff freies Geleit garatieren.

Gruß René


----------



## HolyBen (26. Oktober 2007)

Du bist wie immer zu langsam René.


----------



## XCRacer (26. Oktober 2007)

Da war der Daddy einmal schneller als ich


----------



## justfake (26. Oktober 2007)

isr denn der eschweiler HBF der eschweiler talbahnhof?
denn für den talbahnhof habe ich mich ja mit pacman um 10:23 uhr verabredet.

nicht, dass es da missverständnisse gibt


----------



## HolyBen (26. Oktober 2007)

Nein, ist nicht der gleiche Bahnhof. Kommt aber zeitmäßig locker hin das PacMan euch beide abholt.

Gruß 
Bernd


----------



## burns68 (26. Oktober 2007)

justfake schrieb:


> isr denn der eschweiler HBF der eschweiler talbahnhof?
> denn für den talbahnhof habe ich mich ja mit pacman um 10:23 uhr verabredet.
> 
> nicht, dass es da missverständnisse gibt



Ich habe es gewußt, ich wollte Dich am Talbahnhof abholen! Ich bin auf jedem Fall da! 

Man sieht sich!


----------



## Handlampe (26. Oktober 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Der Treffpunkt ist nicht weit weg. Pascal hat sich als Guide vom Bahnhof zum Treffpunkt angeboten.
> 
> Guckst Du hier
> 
> Schick ihm doch eine PM, er kommt Dich bestimmt gerne abholen.





XCRacer schrieb:


> Hi Uwe!
> 
> Am besten schließt du dich mit Pascal (PacMan) kurz. Er wohnt am Bahnhof und kann euch zum Treff freies Geleit garatieren.
> 
> Gruß René




Dank euch. Hab ihm ne PM geschickt.


----------



## FilledBratze (26. Oktober 2007)

Muss leider absagen für morgen, da ich arbeiten muss. Das wird einen mal eben so beiläufig kurz vor Feierabend gesagt. Willkommen im Kolonialstaat Deutschland. Ich wünsch' euch eine schöne Tour und eine gelungene Party


----------



## justfake (26. Oktober 2007)

ach joo  stimmt ja 

treffe mich mit die burns68.
pacman hatte mir seine handynr. gegeben, falls bei mir was schief geht. hatte ich verwechselt.

@burns68
habe dir meine handynummer per pm geschickt, falls was ist.

bis morgen früh leute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (26. Oktober 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Muss leider absagen für morgen, da ich arbeiten muss. Das wird einen mal eben so beiläufig kurz vor Feierabend gesagt. Willkommen im Kolonialstaat Deutschland. Ich wünsch' euch eine schöne Tour und eine gelungene Party



Willkommen im real life Stephan.


----------



## PacMan (26. Oktober 2007)

Nur noch einmal schlafen, dann ist es soweit!!!  

Habt ihr schon alle euer Fleisch für'n Grill besorgt? Meine 700gr Steaks liegen im Kühlschrank. Die Chancen, dass ich davon jemanden was abgeben könnte, sind gering!

Der Kartoffelsalat ist auch so gut wie fertig. Davon bekommt ihr vielleicht auch was ab...


----------



## MausD (26. Oktober 2007)

Lampen nicht vergessen für alle Rad-Heim-Fahrer, es sei denn Ihr wollt bis zum Grauen-Morgen durchfeiern. Ansonsten super das so viele Mitfahren. Bis morgen


----------



## FilledBratze (26. Oktober 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Willkommen im real life Stephan.


 
Dann verpasst ihr aber auch meine Kochkünste (Frikadellen und Kartoffelsalat Provençale). It' s a cruel world.


----------



## XCRacer (26. Oktober 2007)

Wie lange musst du denn knechten? Sind bestimmt noch bis zum Abend da.


----------



## rpo35 (26. Oktober 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wie lange musst du denn knechten? Sind bestimmt noch bis zum Abend da.


Hä? Wir saufen bis in die Puppen


----------



## XCRacer (26. Oktober 2007)

Wollte ja nicht gleich übertreiben. Sonst denken die Mitleser, wir wären Säufer


----------



## rpo35 (26. Oktober 2007)

Aber irgendwie müssen die 60L doch weg oder?
Die Züge fahren so bis 3 und dann wieder ab 6...alles bestens


----------



## ratze (26. Oktober 2007)

Ich wünsche euch morgen viel Spaß!!
ratze muss morgen Arbeiten,Spätschicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (26. Oktober 2007)

Das ist echt schade, kann man nix machen  
So, muß jetzt mal ins Bettchen. Um 9:15 ist hier Abflug.

Ralph


----------



## Enrgy (27. Oktober 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hi ihr Ombas
> 
> Ich komme (hoffentlich) um 9.54 Uhr im HBF Eschweiler an.
> 
> Ich hoffe das a) Die Bahn pünktlich ist und b) es nicht zu weit vom Bahnhof zum Treffpunkt ist.....




...und c) überhaupt eine Bahn fährt...Bei der derzeitigen Arbeitsmoral der Lokführer würde ich mich nicht unbedingt darauf verlassen 

....aber Wandern macht ja auch Spaß! 

Bis gleich!


----------



## PacMan (27. Oktober 2007)

Jetzt gehts los.... ​


----------



## justfake (27. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,
war ne echt nette tour. bin zwar jetzt relativ platt (eher die beine  ) aber ansonsten hats echt spaß gemacht.
werde mich bestimmt mal wieder blicken lassen.

sagt bitte bescheid wenn die fotos geuppt sind oder lasst mir eure fotos auf ner cd in originalgröße zukommen, dann mache ich ein paket draus und stelle das ins netz, so dass jeder die fotos auch auf dem heimischen pc haben kann.

gruß
justfake aka stefan


----------



## Wheeler9990 (27. Oktober 2007)

So, meine Pics sind gleich online: http://picasaweb.google.de/Teamaixweb
Da es nicht so viele sind schicke ich die hochaufgelösten per Mail, wer sie haben will melden unter [email protected]


----------



## Enrgy (27. Oktober 2007)

Sodele, das war ja mal ein richtig professionell organisiertes Event! 

- Vorbereitung (Strecke noch kurzfristig vorher abgefahren) 
- Durchführung (Aufteilung der Gruppen, Streckenwahl)  
- After-Bike-Party => Knaller-Location und endloses Buffett!   

Danke nochmal an alle Beteiligen, ob im Vorder- oder Hintergrund für den netten Tourtag und die Verpflegung hinterher! 
Hat Spaß gemacht, mal wieder alte Bekannte zu treffen und wenn schon nicht auf den Trails *hechel-hechel*, so dann wenigstens danach ein ausgiebiges Schwätzchen halten zu können. 

Ich hoffe, ihr feiert noch schön lange und es kommen alle gut heim.

Grüße Enrgy

PS: Sämtliche Fotos, die mich alleine zeigen auf welchen ich den Boden mit mehr als nur den Füßen berühre, unterliegen strengstem Copyright und dürfen ohne meine Zustimmung bestenfalls vom Datenträger gelöscht werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (28. Oktober 2007)

*WAOW*

Da kann ich mich Volker nur anschliessen. Spitzenveranstaltung.

Tolle Strecke
Spitzenguiding
Viele viele nette radfahrende Menschen 
und ein Afterbikeevent das wohl Seinesgleichen sucht.  

So fand ich mich ja am Ende quasi alleine unter Ombas wieder und hatte nun die Möglichkeit diese doch eigentlich scheuen Waldbewohner bzw. Waldbefahrer ein wenig näher kennenzulernen und bin zu folgendem Schluss gekommen:

Der gemeine Omba bzw. die gemeine Ombiene zeichnet sich durch ein hohes Maß an Sympathie aus.

Vielen Dank für einen tollen Tag.


P.S. 

Ich hatte dann sogar noch eine abenteuerliche Rückfahrt. 
Wenn schon nicht die Lokführer streiken, was gibt es dann noch für Möglichkeiten.....och....sperren wir doch einfach mal die Hauptstrecke zwischen Eschweiler und Langerwehe...und zwar voll  
So durfte ich dann via Schienenersatzverkehr nach Düren tingeln um dann von dort weiter Richtung Köln zu fahren. Naja, war ich halt um 1.30h daheim.
Hätte ich doch besser mit euch durchgefeiert. 
Morgens wäre die Strecke wieder frei gewesen


----------



## rpo35 (28. Oktober 2007)

Hicks, wir sind auch Zuhause...war geil 
Melde mich morgen wieder!

Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (28. Oktober 2007)

Tollste Jubeltour der letzten drei Jahre! 

Danke an die Guide-Truppe, die vorbildlich vorbereitet und super geführt hat. Wir haben NIEMANDEN verloren. Das bei ca. 40 Leuten!

Danke an allen Helfern im Hintergrund (Ich habe mich ja etwas zurück gehalten  ) und vor allen Dingen ein fettes *Danke* an Herr und Frau Eichhorn für das zur Verfügung stellen der Räumlichkeiten! 

Hier Bilder von Gerd und Mirco !

Habe mir erlaubt, eine Vorauswahl vorzunehmen, damit das Album nicht aufgebläht wird. Album wird mit weiteren Bildern gefüllt!


----------



## justfake (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr das seht, aber ich würde gerne alle Fotos des tages auf dem pc haben. im album sind die immer eher klein und immer nur ein teil vorhanden.

Ich weiß nicht, ob Pacman das jetzt machen will oder nicht.
Ansonsten bitte ich euch, dass ihr mir alle Fotos, die ihr gemacht habt per email o.ä. zukommen lasst, sodass ich dann ein komplettpaket machen kann und das dann online stelle. so kann jeder alle fotos haben.

[email protected]     jaja, .at ist schon richtig 

gruß
justfake

p.s.: nächste mal fahre ich die langsamere/leichtere runde mit


----------



## FilledBratze (28. Oktober 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wie lange musst du denn knechten? Sind bestimmt noch bis zum Abend da.


 
Eigentlich musste ich gestern nur bis 15 Uhr. Ich war aber nach der Arbeit so müde, dass ich am Abend schon nicht mehr da war.
So wie ich hier lesen konnte, muss der Jubeltag ja ein voller Erfolg gewesen sein - vielleicht klappt es ja nächstes Jahr.

Bin nach der Arbeit noch ein wenig euren Spuren gefolgt und kam in den vollen Genuss eines Zaffer-justierten Rades - eigentlich anlässlich der Tour (wollte euch den Pannenmarathon ersparen )


----------



## carboni2 (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Ombas,

es war eine tolle Tour, bei der sicher für jeden der unüberschaubar vielen Teilnehmer ein "Sahnestück"  dabei war - oder war's eine Donauwelle ?. Vielen Dank für die wirklich gute Organisation. Leider mußte ich die After-Bike-Party schon recht früh verlassen. Bis zum nächsten Mal.

Gruß
Carboni2 (Christoph)


----------



## Cecil974 (28. Oktober 2007)

Es hat wirklich richtig viel Spaß gemacht. Die Tour war super und der Kurze hat seine Sache wirklich klasse gemacht. Vor allem der kleine Vortrag am Kartoffelbaum war spitze  Sowas bekommt man nicht auf jeder Tour geboten. 

Viele Grüße Tina


----------



## rpo35 (28. Oktober 2007)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

so, ordentlich ausgepennt, dann ausgiebig gefrühstück...ich glaube, heute ist Faulenzen angesagt. Evt. nachher 'ne klitzkleine Runde ...mal sehen.

Hab' eben schnell die Bilder von mir gezippt und hier abgelegt und da bleiben sie für ein paar Tage. Sind leider nicht sehr viele, meine Akkus waren scheinbar nicht ganz voll.
Das war ein richtig schöner Tag bei/mit euch gestern und die anschliessende Feier in der gemütlichen Hütte erste Sahne!
Bei euch fühlt man sich einfach wohl  Gut, dass wir uns für den Rest des Abends nichts anderes vorgenommen haben 

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## tarras (28. Oktober 2007)

Auch von mir ein ganz großes Lob an die Organisation, es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht mit Euch zu fahren. 

Gruß, Kurt


----------



## Enrgy (28. Oktober 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ... nachher 'ne klitzkleine Runde ...mal sehen...



...bin schon angezogen, gleich gehts los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (28. Oktober 2007)

Moin!
War echt lässisch gestern - nette Streckenwahl!
Vielen Dank auch fürs abendliche Dinner - sehr reichlich!
Bis demnächst!!
Holger


----------



## Jule (28. Oktober 2007)

Hey,
das war sehr schön gestern bei euch. Danke nochmal!
Ich bin schon im Zug ins Lala-Land abgetaucht.  

Wir drehen jetzt noch 'ne Runde durch den Stadtwald, d.h. falls ich mich hier endlich mal auch den Schlubbel-Klamotten rauskrieg.  


Grüße von der Jule.


P.S.: Und Jazz-Dance zählt wohl!


----------



## HolyBen (28. Oktober 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> ......P.S.: Und Jazz-Dance zählt wohl!



Na klar    .... und "bügeln" ab 4 Stunden auch.


----------



## redrace (28. Oktober 2007)

HUHU

Schöne Runde, nette Leute, gutes Wetter und ein XC mit bescheidenem Material!!! War doch alles so wie immer!!! 

Das ist eine Drohung!! Ich komme bestimmt nochmal wieder!!


----------



## Holger78 (28. Oktober 2007)

wie stehts eigentlich mit Briefmarken einkleben


----------



## redrace (28. Oktober 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> P.S.: Und Jazz-Dance zählt wohl!




Hallenhalma und Beamtenmikado zählen auch!


----------



## niki-2 (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Bikegemeinde,

mir hat es riesigen Spass gemacht diese Riesengruppe zu führen! 

Wenn man nur positive Kommentare bekommt macht es natürlich doppelt so viel Spass.

Und denkt alle daran: 

*Die nächste Ombajubeltour findet im Oktober 2008 statt!!!*

         

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## kurzer37 (28. Oktober 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hallo Bikegemeinde,
> 
> mir hat es riesigen Spass gemacht diese Riesengruppe zu führen!
> 
> ...


 

Auch von mir vielen Dank an die Orgagruppe,war eine tolle Tour  . Besonders sei zu erwähnen das wir Luschen unser Material besser im Griff hatten als die Profis  und sogar noch Extratrails gefahren sind damit wir zusammen ankommen.
Aber wir haben Sie abgehängt und Keiner von uns Luschen hat sich verletzt.

Bis zur nächsten Jubeltour
Kurzer37

der Heimatkundler


----------



## ManuelAC (28. Oktober 2007)

Und ich war bei den Eliteluschen dabei  

Ihr ward wieder großartig. Vielen Dank für die schöne Tour und das klasse Essen usw. !! 
Wenn sich das weiter rumspricht - vielleicht sind wir nächstes Jahr schon dreihundert oder so?! 

Hatte Euch alle ganz doll vermißt. 

Wies aussieht, steige ich jetzt pünktlich zum Winterpokal wieder ein 


Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justfake (28. Oktober 2007)

naja, trotz der extratrails hattet ihr eine nettofahrzeit von um die 4 1/2 std. 

wir (die 6er gruppe, die sich von dem rest der schnellen getrennt hatten) sind nur 3 std. 40 min netto gefahren. bei ca. 5km mehr.

also hört uns bloß auf hier einen zahlenvergleich zu starten  



nochmal an alle, die sich nciht alles durchgelesen haben:

Geschossene Fotos an mich

oder aber die fotos uppen. ich mache dann ein gesamtpaket daraus, dass sich dann jeder runterladen kann.

email: [email protected]

ralph's habe ich schon, mirco und gerd haben eine email von mir bekommen und ich warte auf deren.

falls ihr welche habt, bitte möglichst vollständig und in originalgröße schicken!


----------



## kurzer37 (28. Oktober 2007)

justfake schrieb:


> naja, trotz der extratrails hattet ihr eine nettofahrzeit von um die 4 1/2 std.


 

Unsere Zeit in Bewegung betrug genau 3Std. 37 Min,25Sek. bei 52,6km( Garmin und Tache gleich).Die andere Zeit mußten wir auf Euch warten und frieren. 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## HolyBen (28. Oktober 2007)

Meine Nettofahrzeit betrug 4 Stunden incl. An- und Abfahrt. Die Nettotourzeit der Eliteluschen also ca. 3 1/2 Std. bei einem durchschnittlichen Tempo von gut 16 km/h.  

Also eine respektable Leistung der "langsamen" Truppe !  

Im Vordergrund steht natürlich der Spaß und der war zum Glück bei allen Teilnehmern und Gruppen gleich groß !  

Zum Thema Fotos: da auch noch Filmmaterial vorhanden ist und bearbeitet werden muss und dies dann eine zu große Datenmenge zum hochladen wird, sollte alles bei uns Ombas gesammelt werden und nachher können wir dies auf einer DVD zusammenfassen und weitergeben.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Bick (28. Oktober 2007)

Morgen zusammen!

Ich hab endlich wieder Augen 

Besten Dank für die geniale Tour und die sahnemäßige After Bike Party,
die wirklich zum Niederknieen war...

Bick


----------



## justfake (28. Oktober 2007)

jo, dann sammel einer von euch.

wie gesagt, wäre schön, wenn alle fotos dabei wären und in aufnahmequalität.

und der zahlenvergleich war ja eher spaß 
egal wie oder was ich gefahren bin: für mich wars in meiner kurzen MTB-Amtszeit die längste und schwerste strecke. heute sind meine beine spürbar ohne, dass sie schmerzen. war also am optimum


----------



## PacMan (28. Oktober 2007)

justfake schrieb:


> Geschossene Fotos an mich


Ich fürchte, ich kann dir auch nicht die kompletten 250MB meiner Bilder zumailen (was dank SMTP-Checksummen immerhin über 330MB Datentransfer bedeuten würden).  
Aber in ca. 10 Minuten gibt's noch ein paar der besten Schnappschüsse in unserem Album. Leider sind aufgrund des fehlenden Sonnenscheins viele Aufnahmen recht verwackelt.

Habe mich sehr gefreut, so viele altbekannte und neue Gesichter zu sehen! Ein dickes Danke an alle Gäste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (28. Oktober 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> ...Zum Thema Fotos: da auch noch Filmmaterial vorhanden ist und bearbeitet werden muss und dies dann eine zu große Datenmenge zum hochladen wird, sollte alles bei uns Ombas gesammelt werden und nachher können wir dies auf einer DVD zusammenfassen und weitergeben.
> 
> Gruß
> Bernd


Genau so sehe ich das auch  
War mit Jule eben noch 2 1/2 Stündchen die Beine locker fahren  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## HolyBen (28. Oktober 2007)

Und hier kann man sich nochmal ansehen, wo man geradelt ist.

Man kann auch auf Satellit wechseln und reinzoomen.

Edit: Bitte beachtet, dass der Startpunkt und das Ende bei der gestrigen Tour anders war.


----------



## PacMan (28. Oktober 2007)

Hab hier noch zwei kleine Videos:
Kreisverkehr am Kartoffelbaum (5,7MB)
Freibiersenke verkehrtrum (14MB)


----------



## GIANTAC2 (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

das war eine prima Tour.

"Kaffee und Kuchen" waren auch total prima. Genau das Richtige, um die verbrauchten ATPs schnell zu regenerieren.

SchöGrü, Frank

p.s.: Vielen Dank für die technische Unterstützung/den Service !!!


----------



## Enrgy (28. Oktober 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Freibiersenke verkehrtrum (14MB)



...Mist, die hätte mich auch gereizt!   Das war dann eben der Preis für die Abkürzung... 
Aber man kann eben nicht alles haben, vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## XCRacer (28. Oktober 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> http://www.musings.de/tmp/2007-10-27_088.MOV
> Freibiersenke verkehrtrum (14MB)


Inklusive Einschlag in das Gebüsch von mir


----------



## PacMan (28. Oktober 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Inklusive Einschlag in das Gebüsch von mir


Hattest wohl wieder die Augen zu, oder?


----------



## XCRacer (28. Oktober 2007)

Gibt es eigentlich einen Bericht zur JUB3LTOUR, *DIETER ?*


----------



## HolyBen (28. Oktober 2007)

Genau,Dieter muss ja von der langsamen und *Michael* von der schnellen Truppe berichten.


----------



## niki-2 (28. Oktober 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen Bericht zur JUB3LTOUR, *DIETER ?*



Bin verletzt kann nicht schreiben! 

Ich denke das macht der Häuptling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (28. Oktober 2007)

Wenn überhaupt der Häuptling


----------



## HolyBen (28. Oktober 2007)

Dann mache es doch wie immer: diktiere Bettina den Text !


----------



## niki-2 (28. Oktober 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Dann mache es doch wie immer: diktiere Bettina den Text !



genau so!!!!


----------



## niki-2 (28. Oktober 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Wenn überhaupt der Häuptling



schau mal hier!!

http://www.omerbach.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogsection&id=6&Itemid=9


----------



## rpo35 (28. Oktober 2007)

^ja...und...???????????????????????? Da stehts richtig


----------



## XCRacer (28. Oktober 2007)

Hab schonmal einen Anfang gemacht!

Ihr braucht nur zu editieren!

http://www.omerbach.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=191&Itemid=1


----------



## niki-2 (28. Oktober 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ^ja...und...???????????????????????? Da stehts richtig




danke danke für die Info!! 

Das üben wir noch mal!!!


----------



## Wheeler9990 (29. Oktober 2007)

Wo ich wieder Zeit zum schreiben habe auch von mir noch ein dickes DANKE für die tolle Tour und Organisation.Wer auch immer die gemacht hat: Solch tolle Nachspeisen hatte ich auf einer Grillparty noch nicht.

Hab den Termin für Oktober 2008 nicht gefunden, sonst hätte ich mich schon eingetragen.

Gibt´s einen Filmabend??? Ich stifte den Beamer...ihr wieder die Nachspeisen ;-)


----------



## Slow-Rider (29. Oktober 2007)

Moin Moin
Recht vielen Dank für diese schöne Jubel-tour!
Es war eine schöne Strecke und prima Leute!

Mein Persönlicher Kritikpunkt wäre nur das schnelle los düsen vom Startplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (29. Oktober 2007)

@slow-rider: Deine Kritik ist angebracht. Lag wohl an unserer fehlenden Erfahrung mit so einer großen Gruppe.

-------------------------------------

Jetzt wissen wir auch, warum der Stephan in letzter Zeit so wenig Rad fährt! Er hat ein Album aufgenommen


----------



## kurzer37 (29. Oktober 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Genau,Dieter muss ja von der langsamen und *Michael* von der schnellen Truppe berichten.


 


Außerdem habe Ich keine Adminrechte für die Homepage , also lass die Finger fliegen.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## rpo35 (29. Oktober 2007)

Slow-Rider schrieb:


> ...Mein Persönlicher Kritikpunkt wäre nur das schnelle los düsen vom Startplatz.





XCRacer schrieb:


> @slow-rider: Deine Kritik ist angebracht. Lag wohl an unserer fehlenden Erfahrung mit so einer großen Gruppe...


Mag ja sein. Andererseits hab' ich auch Biker gesehen, die erst um 11:10 ihre Bikes ausgepackt haben 
Abgefahren sind wir so gegen 11:20. Bei uns in Aachen ist nach 5 Minuten warten Schicht 

Ralph


----------



## Holger78 (29. Oktober 2007)

Wolltest die verlorene Zeit wohl wieder gutmachen, he?!  

Ach ja; Dieter wie gehts eigentlich Dir und Deiner Gabel? Noch zu retten?! (Die Gabel mein ich...  )


----------



## rpo35 (29. Oktober 2007)

Holger78 schrieb:


> Wolltest die verlorene Zeit wohl wieder gutmachen, he?!  ...


Meinste mich? Dann gings wohl eher ums Tempo nach dem Start!? Ich war immer brav mittendrin


----------



## XCRacer (29. Oktober 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Dann gings wohl eher ums Tempo nach dem Start!?


So habe ich die Kritik auch verstanden. Das Tempo war eindeutig zu schnell. Hab ja an der Inde Kommando nach vorne gegeben, ruhiger zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (29. Oktober 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Meinste mich? Dann gings wohl eher ums Tempo nach dem Start!? Ich war immer brav mittendrin


Ach so; das sah für mich so aus als wärst Du anfangs einer der Pacemaker gewesen... Hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt nämlich ernsthafte Bedenken was das Gesamttempo der Tour anbetrifft - will sagen: meine Zunge hätte sich sonst durch den Fahrtwind im 4. oder 5. Ritzel verfangen


----------



## Holger78 (29. Oktober 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> So habe ich die Kritik auch verstanden. Das Tempo war eindeutig zu schnell. Hab ja an der Inde Kommando nach vorne gegeben, ruhiger zu fahren.



Du warst das - DANKE!!!!!!!


----------



## kurzer37 (29. Oktober 2007)

Ombajubeltour für Luschen.
Am Samtag traffen sich alle die irgendwie dem MTB fahren verfallen sind um an der Omba-Jubeltour teilzunehmen. Es ging mit ca. 40 Jungs und zwei Mädels ( unsere Prinzessin der Herzen hatte Rücken  ) in Richtung Meroder Wald. Am Gut Kammerbusch trennten sich die Wege und es wurde in zwei Gruppen weiter gefahren. Die Profis und Gasgeber versuchten Trails zu bezwingen und die Luschen mit dem Hilfsguide Kurzer und Cheng dem Häuptling fuhren ihre Route. Diese Route führte Sie aufgrund von Naviproblemen erstmal ein wenig durch das schöne Gut Kammerbusch und den Gästen wurde die Farbenpracht der hiesigen Bäume vermittelt. Von dort im eiligen Tempo zum Laufenburger Wald und den Trail zur Burg runter. Dort zeigte unser Stuntman Murat was ein echter Omba alles kann und pflügte erstmal ordentlich den Weg unter Standing *Ovations* um. Eine kurze Pause an der Laufenburg und weiter vorbei am Franzosenkreuz hoch zum Treffpunkt Unterstand Wehebachtalsperrre. Doch anstatt einen unserer Racer zu Gesicht zu bekommen , erhielten wir die Nachricht das diese Gruppe Sich und ihre Räder gerade in ihre Einzelteile zerlegten.Also fuhren wir weiter über die Fünfwegekreuzung ( hier schmiß Bick wg. Erkältung die Trinkflasche und stieg aus ) zum Kartoffelbaum. Dieser wurde zum Schutz vor Dämonen umrundet. Hier schlug nun die Stunde des alten Heimatkundlers Kurzer37 der einen Vortrag über den Kartoffelbaum und den MC -Arthur Baum hielt. Schnell mit der langsamen Truppe Rücksprache gehalten und weiter durchs Solchbachtal nach Mulartshütte. Hinter dem Campingplatz locker den Weg Richtung Zweifall gerollt. Vorbei an der Gedenkstätte von Tom und Sonja .
Die Ranch der Coppers rechts liegen lassen und über den Tennisplatztrail nach Zweifall. Dort wurde uns dann freie Fahrt gewährt weil die Profis unser Tempo nicht mithalten konnten und hoffnungslos zurück lagen. Jetzt ging bei uns erst recht die Post ab und wir fuhren alles was es zu fahren gibt um unseren Spass zu haben. Wir fuhren am Burgberg die Treppen unter Anleitung von Holyben und weiter mit einer Ausreißergruppe der Profis nach Süssendell von dort ging es über Gressenich zum Nothberger Wald . Dort wurde zum Abschluss alles an Trails mitgenommen was uns unter das Rad kam oder im Gedächtnis aus Kinderjahren verblieben ist.
Nun da die Stadtgrenze in Sicht war gab es kein halten und es ging zum lustigen Afterbiken ins Hauptquartier der Ombas.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## IGGY (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Da habe ich ja anscheinend wieder mal was richtig schönes verpaßt 
Ist am Donnerstag was geplant?


----------



## XCRacer (29. Oktober 2007)

Ja, arbeiten


----------



## niki-2 (30. Oktober 2007)

Holger78 schrieb:


> Wolltest die verlorene Zeit wohl wieder gutmachen, he?!
> 
> Ach ja; Dieter wie gehts eigentlich Dir und Deiner Gabel? Noch zu retten?! (Die Gabel mein ich...  )



Mir gehts soweit ganz gut! 
Mein Bike habe ich heute zum Händler des Vertrauens gebracht. Mittwoch erfahre ich mehr.

Zum Tempo: Stimmt am Anfang war das Tempo zu hoch, war aber auch nicht einfach abzuschätzen!! 

Ich gelobe Besserung!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Enrgy (30. Oktober 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ja, arbeiten




Wenigstens scheint die Sonne wenn du arbeiten darfst....


----------



## on any sunday (30. Oktober 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Da habe ich ja anscheinend wieder mal was richtig schönes verpaßt
> Ist am Donnerstag was geplant?



Ja. Rureifelkino

Wird dir aber zu langsam sein und außerdem alles bekannt vorkommen.


----------



## Bick (30. Oktober 2007)

Mal ganz weg vom Thema:

Georg, bitte nicht das Rezept vom Nachtisch vergessen!


----------



## talybont (30. Oktober 2007)

Da ich ab Morgen wieder im Lande bin, könnte ich mir auch eine nette Runde vorstellen, aber wohl eher am Samstag oder evtl. Freitag.

Für das Tempo muss ich mich wohl entschuldigen:   Dieter hat immer Gas gegeben wenn er mich im Rückspiegel formatfüllend gesehen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justfake (31. Oktober 2007)

ist denn für donnerstag bei euch was geplant?
falls ja. wird schwerer oder lecihter als die jubeltour? die schnelle truppe war mir nämlich einen tacken zu flott, sodass ich ja nachher in der ausbrechertruppe unterwegs war 

wenn also härter wird, dann werde ich wohl nicht mitfahren...


----------



## Wheeler9990 (31. Oktober 2007)

Bin da gerade was am planen dran .... 

Donnerstag gegen Mittag oder auch Freitag ne gemütliche Tour ab Mausbach oder Gressenich, bzw. für mich ab Werth. Ne schöne Mischung aus Trails und WAB, gemütliche Anstiege und schöne Abfahrten. Aber wirklich was ruhiges, bin nämlich was angeschlagen und den Martin haben wir letzes Mal in Aachen genug gequält.
Sonntag dann wieder was flotter auf der Firebike-Tour.

Was machen die Ombas am Samstag? Ich will ja auch mal eine "normale" Omba-Tour mitfahren.


----------



## justfake (31. Oktober 2007)

Mausbach, gressenich und werth kommt ja nur mit dem bus hin 
und dann dauerts ca. ne stunde...
was isn das für dorf? 
kann man auch woanders dazukommen?
eschweiler? stolberg?


----------



## Wheeler9990 (31. Oktober 2007)

Werth ist in der Tat in Kaff, aber nur 4,88km vom Jubeltour-Treffpunkt entfernt. 
Stolberg hat eine HBf und mehrere Regionalbahn-Haltestellen. Tour steht noch nicht fest, wahrscheinlich Mausbach über Trails nach Schevenhütte, über WABs zur Wehebach und Dürener Rennweg, Dort Trails mit Abfahrt nach Schevenhütte und dann mal sehen.


----------



## blackseal (31. Oktober 2007)

...das ist doch ein katzensprung nach werth. auch von aachen aus. hat ausserdem den vorteil, daß die knochen schon beweglich sind, bevor die tour beginnt. ;-)


----------



## justfake (31. Oktober 2007)

hört sich ja ganz gut an.
bräuchte dann ja nur die zechenstraße/quellstraße runter und bin wäre dann in werth.
dann sag mal bescheid, wann du los willst, denn die züge fahren immer nur stündlich, sodass ich immer um xx:23 Uhr am eschweiler talbahnhof sein kann.
dann noch nach werth.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (31. Oktober 2007)

Treffpunkt ist 12:00 am Parkplatz zwischen Mausbach und Gressenich.
Also muss ich um 11:45 bei mir los. Ich kann dich auch mit Auto am Bahnhof holen und wir fahren dann zum Parkplatz, falls es dir zu knapp wird.


----------



## justfake (31. Oktober 2007)

was hälst du davon, wenn wir uns an der hauptstraße bei werth treffen? dann brauch ich nicht durch den ort irren und du musst nicht extra mit dem auto los.

wenn die züge pünktlich kommen, sollte das ja gut passen. 20 min für 5 km sollte drin sein 

ecke gressenischer / schillerstraße


----------



## mcmarki (31. Oktober 2007)

werde morgen gegen 10.00 h ab Würselen starten - könnte einen Zwischenstopp am HBF Eschweiler einlegen. gegen 15.00 h wollte ich wieder zurück sein. Interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justfake (31. Oktober 2007)

habe schon mit wheeler geklärt, dass ich um halb 12 am talbahnhof in eschweiler bin. von da aus mit dem bike richtung werth und da treffen wir uns dann.

aber danke!!


----------



## mcmarki (31. Oktober 2007)

an Euch war das auch nicht gerichtet


----------



## justfake (31. Oktober 2007)

@mcmarki
na dann 

@blackseal
wenn ich so fit wäre, dass ich wüsste, dass ich tour und an- und abreise schaffe, dann würde ich das machen 
aber da ich erst seit vier monaten fahre, werde ich den teufel tun und mir zuviel aufbrummen    dazu fehlt es mir noch an kondition/ausdauer


----------



## kurzer37 (31. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Gemeinde,
werde gegen 11Uhr starten falls jemand lust hat hier ist ein Termin http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5398 .

Aber jetzt funzt er.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## mcmarki (31. Oktober 2007)

link funzt nit


----------



## mcmarki (31. Oktober 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> link funzt nit



jetzt ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackseal (31. Oktober 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> werde gegen 11Uhr starten falls jemand lust hat hier ist ein Termin http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5398 .
> 
> Aber jetzt funzt er.
> ...



...wir treffen uns sicher im wald. ;-) auch wenn wir erst um zwölf loslegen.


----------



## IGGY (31. Oktober 2007)

Wir starten um 10.30 Uhr in Vicht. Bin mal gespannt ob man sich sieht!


----------



## Wheeler9990 (31. Oktober 2007)

Mächtig was los im Stolberger Wald morgen, dann mal Augen auf an der Kreuzung und immer dran denken: Rechts vor Links


----------



## HolyBen (1. November 2007)

Ich mache mich gleich auch mal auf den Weg Richtung WBTS und Umgebung.

Wenn ich in der Nähe bin können wir ja mal kurz telefonieren Michael.  

Bernd


----------



## kurzer37 (1. November 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Ich mache mich gleich auch mal auf den Weg Richtung WBTS und Umgebung.
> 
> Wenn ich in der Nähe bin können wir ja mal kurz telefonieren Michael.
> 
> Bernd


 
Du könntest ja auch mit dem PKW bis bei mir und wir fahren gemütlich. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## mcmarki (1. November 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Ich mache mich gleich auch mal auf den Weg Richtung WBTS und Umgebung.
> 
> Wenn ich in der Nähe bin können wir ja mal kurz telefonieren Michael.
> 
> Bernd



Bernd wann fährst Du los? Können doch zusammen fahren


----------



## HolyBen (1. November 2007)

Ich muss noch mein Säckchen packen und fahre dann los.

Sage Zeit und Treffpunkt !


----------



## mcmarki (1. November 2007)

ich könnte gegen 10.10h startklar sein und gegen 10.30 bei dir zu Hause


----------



## HolyBen (1. November 2007)

Alles klar, bis gleich.


----------



## FilledBratze (1. November 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> @slow-rider: Deine Kritik ist angebracht. Lag wohl an unserer fehlenden Erfahrung mit so einer großen Gruppe.
> 
> -------------------------------------
> 
> Jetzt wissen wir auch, warum der Stephan in letzter Zeit so wenig Rad fährt! Er hat ein Album aufgenommen


 
 *lol* Und die Jungs sehen auch genauso gestört aus wie ich es bin. Hab Gestern von 4am bis 11pm gearbeitet und überlege noch mich aufs Rad zu setzen. Die Zeiten sind mir im Moment etwas zu früh. Könnt ihr nicht mal Zeitarbeitidioten konforme Termine machen ?
Ab Oktober kann ich ja wieder am lockeren Studentenleben partizipieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (1. November 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Dort zeigte unser Stuntman Murat was ein echter Omba alles kann und pflügte erstmal ordentlich den Weg unter Standing *Ovations* um.


 
So kennen wir ihn. Unter Einsatz seines Lebens ist er sich keiner improvisierten Show zu schade. Murat, bitte mach mehr Gebrauch von Deiner Helmkamera


----------



## FilledBratze (1. November 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Inklusive Einschlag in das Gebüsch von mir


 
Wollte ich ja schon lange meinen Senf 'zu geben, aber fand keine Zeit...
Wer an den falschen Stellen genießt, den bestraft gnadenlos die Schwerkraft.

ref.: http://www.omerbach.de/cpg/displayimage.php?album=65&pos=10


----------



## talybont (1. November 2007)

Hallo Leute, nimmt mich am Samstag einer mit? Oder morgen früh ein kleines Ründchen?

Gruß,
Armin


----------



## HolyBen (1. November 2007)

So ihr Luschen !

Da heute noch kein Omba WP war, sind wir nochmal gemischt durch die Wälder Ombananiens gefahren. Von Röhe bis Kartoffelbaum Markus und ich, dort trafen wir auf Michael und Ralf. 

Meine grobe Streckeneinschätzung von dort:

Richtung Raffelsbrandt, dann von dort zum Paternoster, über die Gräben bis kurz vor Roetgen, abgebogen und über Rott, Mulartshütte zurück nach Zweifall, dort kurzen und bick abgeliefert und über Stolberg, Würselener Stadtwald (dort verließ mich Face M.) zurück nach Röhe.

Zwischendurch haben wir noch irgendwo Gerstensaft und Kaffee getankt, der Name des Lokals ist mir leider entfallen.

Schöne "easy peasy Tour" bei gutem, kühlen Bikewetter. 

Daten: irgendwas über 60 km bei einem Schnitt über 18 km/h

(Michael: wenn du den Track aufgezeichnet hast schicke ihn mir bitte zu)

Bernd


----------



## kurzer37 (1. November 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Schöne "easy peasy Tour" bei gutem, kühlen Bikewetter.
> 
> Daten: irgendwas über 60 km bei einem Schnitt über 18 km/h
> 
> ...


 

Also das Haus war Hütten in Rott und den Track habe Ich aufgezeichnet. 
Weiß aber nicht wie Ich ihn dir schicken soll .

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## rpo35 (1. November 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> ...Weiß aber nicht wie Ich ihn dir schicken soll .
> ..


...Alles haben müssen und keinen Plan haben, wie's funzt 
War eben mit Jule im Stadtwald unterwegs. Ganz Gemütlich grade mal 30km abgespult. Spaziergänger ohne Ende, auch auf den Tails...

Ralph


----------



## HolyBen (1. November 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Also das Haus war Hütten in Rott und den Track habe Ich aufgezeichnet.
> Weiß aber nicht wie Ich ihn dir schicken soll .
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



Email wäre nicht schlecht. 

holyben (ät) omerbach.de


----------



## PacMan (1. November 2007)

Ich bin heute nicht gefahren und werde auch am Wochenende nicht radeln...  
Aber heute war ich trotzdem "fleissig":
[offTopic]
Ich habe seit langer Zeit noch mal ein paar Schnappschüsse in meine Galerie gestellt. Gerade mal 13 Stück seit Beginn des Jahres. Aber vielleicht gefällt euch ja das ein oder andere...
[/offTopic]


----------



## XCRacer (1. November 2007)

Prima, das ihr euch alle so amüsiert habt, während ich arbeiten war 

Könnte Samstag ab 13:20Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (1. November 2007)

Wird ja auch Zeit, dass Du mal was leistest !  

Außerdem hatten wir so einen pannenfreien Tag.  

Samstag kann ich nicht.


----------



## niki-2 (1. November 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Prima, das ihr euch alle so amüsiert habt, während ich arbeiten war
> 
> Könnte Samstag ab 13:20Uhr



Für mich sind die kommenden Samstage bis Dezember alle mit arbeiten verplant! 

Werde meine Winterpokalrunden dann auf Mittwochs verlegen. 

Der nächste freie Samstag bei mir ist der 8. Dezember.

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## kurzer37 (1. November 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Email wäre nicht schlecht.
> 
> holyben (ät) omerbach.de


 

Soweit bin Ich auch schon , müsste das Teil aber irgendwie zippen oder so .

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## HolyBen (1. November 2007)

So groß sind die Dateien nicht. Kannst Du so schicken.


----------



## rpo35 (1. November 2007)

Cooles Avatar und nette Sig Hoss  
Ich mach mich jetzt auch mal auf die Suche...


----------



## talybont (1. November 2007)

hmm, 13:20 ist ja fast schon ein bischen spät. Würde mal sagen, wenn mir nix besseres einfällt, melde ich mich nochmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (1. November 2007)

Ja ist wirklich spät. Bin aber vorher arbeiten. Vielleicht drehe ich auch ein schnelles kurzes Ründchen für mich alleine. Wird ja recht früh dunkel


----------



## burns68 (2. November 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Für mich sind die kommenden Samstage bis Dezember alle mit arbeiten verplant!
> 
> Werde meine Winterpokalrunden dann auf Mittwochs verlegen.
> 
> ...



Bei mir sieht es auch nicht besser aus, Vorbereitungen für den Jahresabschluß.

Ich *darf*  alle Samstage im November arbeiten!


----------



## ratze (2. November 2007)

Öh !
Ich gehe morgen auch mal Arbeiten !
Ab 15 Uhr(Stolberg) kann ich dann ne Runde drehen !


----------



## Holger78 (2. November 2007)

Schad, daß Ihr alle Samstage arbeiten müßt - bis Dezember dann mal!!


----------



## FilledBratze (3. November 2007)

MoinMoin.
Da ja jetzt bald der Winterpokal anläuft, möchte ich mal fragen, wie wir das dieses Jahr mit den Teams machen? Wäre schön, wenn die Trailkillaz wieder wie letztes Jahr zusammenkämen und der Iggy dieses Jahr auch mal seine Touren eintragen würde


----------



## MausD (3. November 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> ...wie wir das dieses Jahr mit den Teams machen...



Du bist schon in einem Team, guckst du hier


----------



## rpo35 (3. November 2007)

...das war wieder typisch


----------



## IGGY (3. November 2007)

Ja mache ich 
Aber ein Team habe ich nicht!


----------



## RS-Hunter (3. November 2007)

Ich sag dann mal tschüß für die nächsten 8 Tage ... lass mir die Sonne auf den Bauch scheinen  

Ciao, Ciao


----------



## XCRacer (4. November 2007)

*04.11.07 - Zum Indemann*

Der Indemann ist eine 45 Meter hohe Aussichtsplattform, welche im nächsten Jahr auf der Goltsteinkuppe bei Lucherberg stehen wird. Da war ich heute um mich über den Baufortschritt zu erkundigen.

Leider gab es davon noch nichts zu sehen. Lediglich eine Tafel wies auf den Standort hin. Ansonsten habe ich ein paar nette Trails dort in der Ecke gefunden.

Zurück ging's über Echtzer See, Konzendorf und dem Meroder Wald. Waren sehr viele Spaziergänger unterwegs.

1:58h 42,8km 270Hm 22,0av


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (4. November 2007)

Hallo Bikegemeinde,

hier ein Terminchen für Mittwoch! 

Wer Lust hat ist herzlich eingeladen 

Herr XCR: Hast du nicht Mittagsschicht? 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5428

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## ratze (4. November 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> *04.11.07 - Zum Indemann*
> 
> Der Indemann ist eine 45 Meter hohe Aussichtsplattform, welche im nächsten Jahr auf der Goltsteinkuppe bei Lucherberg stehen wird. Da war ich heute um mich über den Baufortschritt zu erkundigen.
> 
> ...




Der Kerl fährt auch noch nen Crosser !


----------



## rpo35 (4. November 2007)

ratze schrieb:


> Der Kerl fährt auch noch nen Crosser !


Frag ihn mal, ob er sich damit den Bahntrail runtertraut


----------



## ratze (4. November 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Frag ihn mal, ob er sich damit den Bahntrail runtertraut


Hi!
Das glaube ich nicht !


----------



## rpo35 (4. November 2007)

ratze schrieb:


> Hi!
> Das glaube ich nicht !


Ich auch nicht, is ja 'ne CC-Pussy


----------



## XCRacer (4. November 2007)

Kenne keinen Bahntrail, aber mit diesen vorsintflutlichen Bremsen ist selbst eine 30% Abfahrt eine spannende Angelegenheit. 

In dem Zusammenhang wird mir bewusst, wie schnell wir uns an Technik gewöhnen. Dieses "Crossrad" (ist ein umgebautes MTB*) hat 1,75er Reifen und natürlich Starrgabel. Mann muß schon gucken wo man langfährt!

*= Ach vergessen: hinten 7-fach 11-19 vorne 2-fach. Ist also weniger die Frage, wo man runterfahren kann, sondern eher wo man hochkommt. Ansonsten nach alter Crossmanier: Absteigen und tragen! Bergab als auch bergauf.


----------



## XCRacer (5. November 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Herr XCR: Hast du nicht Mittagsschicht?


Ja habe ich. Muss mal sehen, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt. Ich denke, das ich dabei sein werde.


----------



## burns68 (5. November 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> *= Ach vergessen: hinten 7-fach 11-19 vorne 2-fach. Ist also weniger die Frage, wo man runterfahren kann, sondern eher wo man hochkommt. Ansonsten nach alter Crossmanier: Absteigen und tragen! Bergab als auch bergauf.



  Es lebe OLDSCHOOL!!!


----------



## rpo35 (5. November 2007)

Wir würden jetzt gerne unsere ersten Punkte eintragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyberp (5. November 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Wir würden jetzt gerne unsere ersten Punkte eintragen


Ja und?  Guckst Du!


----------



## rpo35 (5. November 2007)

Gehen meine Punkte da auch nicht verloren? Noch etwas schlüpfrig die Sache


----------



## XCRacer (5. November 2007)

Du musst viel ruhiger werden, du Öcher 

Ihr habt eh keine Schnitte


----------



## rpo35 (6. November 2007)

Wenn du wüßtest, was die Chefin für ein Programm zusammengestellt hat   

Ben

Und der Georg schaut doch hier sicher auch im Urlaub mal rein oder?
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (6. November 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Gebi-Gebi! Der sollte aber besser mal denn Läppi zugeklappt lassen und URLAUB machen


----------



## tail-light (6. November 2007)

Alles Liebe und Gute 
zum Geburtstag
Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (6. November 2007)

Tja lieber Georg auch wenn du nicht da bist!!!


* *

   


Und noch schönen Resturlaub!! 


Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Bick (6. November 2007)

Lieber Georg,

häppih Börsdäi tu juh!!!


----------



## FilledBratze (6. November 2007)

Happy Birthday, Georg. 
Kann man schöner feiern als im Urlaub?!


----------



## GeDe (6. November 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute.  

Möge die Kraft mit Dir sein.


----------



## MausD (6. November 2007)

Zufällig am Geburtstag im Urlaub *grübel* 
Aber du kommst trotzdem nicht um den Geburtstags-Börger drum rum. 
 Alles Gute zum Geburtstag ​


----------



## XCRacer (6. November 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Terminchen für Mittwoch!


Hi Dieter

Ich kneife! Bei dem Schmuddelwetter gehe ich lieber laufen.

Grüüüße


----------



## kurzer37 (6. November 2007)

Hy Georg
auch von mir und meiner Familie alles gute zum Geburtstag  .

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Cecil974 (6. November 2007)

Von mir auch alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag und noch ganz viel Spaß im Urlaub.

Viele Grüße Tina


----------



## HolyBen (6. November 2007)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag lieber Georg !


Bernd


----------



## Wheeler9990 (6. November 2007)

Kleine Frage an die Winterpokal-Teamfahrer hier: Ich hab gerade ein Team angelegt, wie bekomme ich die anderen 4 da mit rein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (6. November 2007)

Frag' sie besser erstmal, ob sie keine Angst im Dunkeln haben


----------



## HolyBen (6. November 2007)

Lieber Georg, auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag ! Sandra


----------



## mcmarki (6. November 2007)

Lieber Georg,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir.
Genießt Euren Urlaub und laßt Euch die Sonne auf den Bauch scheinen.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## PacMan (6. November 2007)

Besser spät als nie...
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Georg!!!


----------



## burns68 (6. November 2007)

Lieber Georg,

alles gute zum Geburtstag, erhol Dich schön im Urlaub!


----------



## cyberp (6. November 2007)

Lieber Georg,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir  .

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Holger78 (6. November 2007)

Hey Georg,
ich kenn Dich zwar nicht - nichtsdestotrotz:
Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to...    
Holger


----------



## GeJott (6. November 2007)

Glückwunsch Georg !!!   

Und noch einen Schönen Urlaub.

Gerd


----------



## Cheng (6. November 2007)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag nach Gran Canaria!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (6. November 2007)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Kleine Frage an die Winterpokal-Teamfahrer hier: Ich hab gerade ein Team angelegt, wie bekomme ich die anderen 4 da mit rein?


Mit dem mtb-news Luschi-Winterpokal haben wir nicht's, ICH AUCH NICHT, zu tun! Wir machen einen internen Winterpokal auf unserer HP für echte Helden 
Deine Frage stellst du am besten hier !

Grüüüße René


----------



## RS-Hunter (7. November 2007)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

vielen Dank für die Geburtstagswünsche. Bis in ein paar Tagen.

Sonnige Grüße von Gran Canaria

Georg


----------



## Wheeler9990 (7. November 2007)

Da gibt´s ja ein eigenes Forum für. Sorry, hab ich nicht gesehen. Hat sich aber auch schon geklärt.


----------



## niki-2 (7. November 2007)

Guten Morgen Bikegemeinde,

werde heute morgen nicht Biken, da ich ein krankes Kind zu Hause habe und meine liebe Frau arbeiten muß!!! 

Sorry tut mir leid, aber bestimmt wieder beim nächsten Male 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Jule (7. November 2007)

Ups, von mir auch noch nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Georg! 

@PacMan und RS-Hunter: 
Ähm, wär' das schlimm, wenn am 17. doch der Feind mitfährt?


----------



## rpo35 (7. November 2007)

^Kannst so klein schreiben wie du willst. Meine Augen funktionieren bestens  Sei froh, dass der Feind dich mitnimmt, sonst müsstest du alleine durch den dunklen Wald huschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (7. November 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Bikegemeinde,
> 
> werde heute morgen nicht Biken, da ich ein krankes Kind zu Hause habe und meine liebe Frau arbeiten muß!!!
> 
> ...


 
Dann hab' ich Dich ja zum Glück gar nicht verpasst. War zu früh mit dem Forum checken und zu spät an der Startanke 

Sind dann aber doch noch 2:51h netto draus geworden.


----------



## PacMan (7. November 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> @PacMan und RS-Hunter:
> Ähm, wär' das schlimm, wenn am 17. doch der Feind mitfährt?


*DU* wolltest doch eine Team-interne Tour!  Also ein bisschen gekränkt bin ich jetzt schon.


----------



## Jule (7. November 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> *DU* wolltest doch eine Team-interne Tour!  Also ein bisschen gekränkt bin ich jetzt schon.


 
Jahaaaa, ich weiß.  


Psssst: Was soll ich denn machen? Er hat halt frei......
Zwischendrin einfach davon fahren wird auch schwer.
Vielleicht kann ich vorher ein bisschen was an seinem Bike manipulieren....

Vorsicht, Feind liest mit!


----------



## rpo35 (7. November 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> *...*Also ein bisschen gekränkt bin ich jetzt schon.


Und Jule ist ein bisschen gekränkt über die Tatsache, dass du diese Woche scheinbar nichts besseres zu tun hast, als dir diese "antiken" Folgen anzusehen  ...Sei ein Kerl und geh' Biken  



Jule schrieb:


> ...Vielleicht kann ich vorher ein bisschen was an seinem Bike manipulieren....


Na warte


----------



## PacMan (7. November 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Und Jule ist ein bisschen gekränkt über die Tatsache, dass du diese Woche scheinbar nichts besseres zu tun hast, als dir diese "antiken" Folgen anzusehen  ...Sei ein Kerl und geh' Biken


Ihr habt es so gewollt. Meine erste WP-Woche:  
Montag: Konzert (Kaiser Chiefs + Silversun Pickups = geil! )
Dienstag: lange arbeiten und Zeit für 40 Minuten vor der Glotze hängen
Mittwoch: Sneak-Preview im Dürener Kino mit Freundin, die bald weg zieht.
Donnerstag: Konzert (My Chemical Romance - eine ganze Halle voller pogender 16-jähriger Mädels...  )
Freitag: Spiele-Abend mit Kollegen
Samstag: Umzug der besagten Freundin (siehe Mittwoch)
Sonntag: Hoffentlich MTB

Ok, ich kann mich nicht beschweren, aber ist halt nicht so, als hätte ich Langeweile!  
So, jetzt muss ich los, sonst verpass ich meinen Zug!

@Ralph: Sei ein Kerl und geniess am 17.11. noch mal ein paar Stunden ohne deine Freundin!


----------



## rpo35 (7. November 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> [email protected]: Sei ein Kerl und geniess am 17.11. noch mal ein paar Stunden ohne deine Freundin!


Neieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## PacMan (8. November 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Neieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen


Ist das dein letztes Wort?  
Na dann eben nicht. Aber glaub bloss nicht, wir würden auf dich warten, wenn du 'nen Plattfuss hast!


----------



## Bick (8. November 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Neieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen



Ab und zu mal Tampon-freie-Zone ist gar nicht so übel...


----------



## XCRacer (8. November 2007)

*Sonntag, 10Uhr, Cycle-Cross-Tour am Dürwiß!

*Termin (ist versteckt) !


----------



## commencal blanc (8. November 2007)

HUHU aus Stuttgart!

Komme am Wochenende überaschend nach hause!
Wie ich sehe ist eine kleine Tour für Sonntag geplant.
Vielleicht schaffe ich das ja. "Crossrad" kommt meinem Stevens ja schon näher als MTB.
Aber ein Termin am Samstag Mittag wäre mir natürlich lieber  

LG
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (8. November 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> ...Aber glaub bloss nicht, wir würden auf dich warten, wenn du 'nen Plattfuss hast!


Jody wird aber warten  



Bick schrieb:


> Ab und zu mal Tampon-freie-Zone ist gar nicht so übel...


pft...


----------



## Holger78 (8. November 2007)

Bick schrieb:


> Ab und zu mal Tampon-freie-Zone ist gar nicht so übel...



Nix gegen Jule - aber da hat Bick recht !!


----------



## rpo35 (8. November 2007)

Ab und zu muß man eben mal seine Meinung für sich behalten.


----------



## Holger78 (8. November 2007)

Ja - das machst du nur nie...


----------



## rpo35 (8. November 2007)

^sagt der, der mich schon seit Jahren kennt 
Ich kann sehr gut selbst entscheiden, ob und wann ich mit oder ohne Freundin biken gehe. Da brauch' ich eure Hilfe nicht zu...


----------



## rpo35 (8. November 2007)

Die ersten 3 Nightrides Winter 07/08...alle mit Freundin


----------



## Holger78 (8. November 2007)

is nur mein erster Eindruck...  
Will dich in deiner Entscheidungsfreiheit sicher nich beschneiden


----------



## HolyBen (8. November 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Die ersten 3 Nightrides Winter 07/08...



Uhh BenBoss, setze mich nicht so unter Druck. Ich sehe mich ja schon fast genötigt auch nochmal im dunkeln zu biken, damit Du nicht die ganze Arbeit alleine hast.

Ich schaue mich mal nach einer Lampe um ...... 

Hoss


----------



## talybont (8. November 2007)

Zickenalarm!!! :d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (8. November 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> Zickeralarm!!! :d


@HolyBen: Die Touren waren allesamt Hosstauglich. Bis auf's Tempo


----------



## HolyBen (8. November 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> @HolyBen: Die Touren waren allesamt Hosstauglich. Bis auf's Tempo



Ich kann auch langsam fahren wenn ältere und schwächere Menschen mitfahren.


----------



## rpo35 (8. November 2007)

Ich weiß Hoss  Aber geh' jetzt besser schlafen. Du hast morgen einen weiten Ritt vor dir  

Ben


----------



## Jule (8. November 2007)

Oaaaaah.....dieses ganze Ben, Hoss, Bosshoss, Benboss, Bobhoss, Hossboss oder wie auch immer macht mich ganz kirre.....


----------



## rpo35 (8. November 2007)

Das wirst du dir noch einige Monate ansehen müssen ;-)


----------



## FilledBratze (9. November 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Die ersten 3 Nightrides Winter 07/08...alle mit Freundin


 
Ich glaube, ihr braucht stärkere Lampen. Wenn ihr weiter so vorsichtig durch den Wald fahrt, seht ihr mich bald nur noch von hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (9. November 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ihr braucht stärkere Lampen. Wenn ihr weiter so vorsichtig durch den Wald fahrt, seht ihr mich bald nur noch von hinten


Wenn du damit das Tempo meinst hast du Recht. Die Lichtausbeute der Mirage schränkt einen da schon ziemlich ein. Mehr als 30km/h geht selbst auf breiten Forstwegen nicht.
Aber am Ende zählen die Stunden auf dem Bike und nicht der Speed. Außerdem wird jetzt Grundlage trainiert  

Ralph


----------



## FilledBratze (9. November 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Außerdem wird jetzt Grundlage trainiert
> Ralph


 
Hab' zwar im Moment keinen Pulsmesser, aber mein Schnitt sinkt nicht unter 20 km/h und ich fühl' mich pudelwohl.
Die Mirage ist nicht das Gelbe vom Ei - benutze sie selbst (Vollmond tuts da genauso )

Nach diesem Winter ist für mich das Rumgepimmel auf den Marathons jedenfalls vorbei. Krämpfe und Leistungseinbruch nach der Hälfte der Strecke gehören dann der Vergangenheit an. BIs jetzt habt ihr mich immer mit rund 77kg in Aktion gesehen. Jetzt hab' ich 10kg weniger und pedallier' richtig geschmeidig die Berge hoch. Kostprobe am Wochenende gefällig? Die Ombas scheinen ja schon Winterschlaf zu halten -> kein Samstagstermin und zwischendurch kommt auch keiner auf die Idee biken zu gehen.  Im Moment machen wir den Pokal wohl unter uns Dreien aus - Jody, Colt und The Big Lebowski.

@all: Wenn ihr euch nicht von zwei Hobbydetektiven und einem notorisch kiffenden Arbeitsverweigerer abziehen lassen wollt, müsst ihr schon ein wenig Action zeigen


----------



## XCRacer (9. November 2007)

Sehr geehrter Herr Bratze!

Wie der Herr rpo schon schrieb, jetzt wird Grundlage trainiert und nicht gezeigt, wer der Trainingsweltmeister ist. Hättest bei all den Marathons dieses Jahr Gelegenheit gehabt zu zeigen, wo deine 14000 Trainingskilometer denn stecken. 

Ich habe jetzt Winterpause und das ist auch gut so. Der Körper braucht auch mal Ruhe!

Würde dir auch mal raten, mal was raus zu nehmen und keinen falschen Ehrgeiz zu zeigen. Dann vielleicht auch mal was inteligent radeln und nicht nur so rum fahr'n. 

Also nix für ungut, Lieben Gruß René


----------



## rpo35 (9. November 2007)

Good Posting René  
Dazu kommt bei mir noch die Tatsache, dass die Teilnahme an diversen Wettkämpfen Nebensache ist und ich das nur zum Spaß und zur Erhaltung der allgemeinen Fitness mache.

Ralph


----------



## FilledBratze (9. November 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Bratze!
> 
> Wie der Herr rpo schon schrieb, jetzt wird Grundlage trainiert und nicht gezeigt, wer der Trainingsweltmeister ist. Hättest bei all den Marathons dieses Jahr Gelegenheit gehabt zu zeigen, wo deine 14000 Trainingskilometer denn stecken.


 
Das Tempo ist bei mir Grundlage und außerdem hatte ich letztes Jahr leider nur die Gelegenheit die paar Samstagskilometer mit euch abzuspulen.
Wenn man sich schon 'mal fast den Hals bei einem Massensprint gebrochen hätte, verstünde man auch, dass ich so "dämlich" radel. Hab' jedenfalls keine Lust nochmal von so ein paar Pseudoprofis unter die Räder genommen zu werden. Deswegen fahr' ich immer nur alleine auf den Events. Entweder es geht nach meinem Plan auf oder eben wie letze Saison nicht.
Da ich ja jetzt arbeite und nicht für Lau 13 - 16 Stunden über scheiß Fachbüchern sitzen muss, wird nächstes Jahr auch was aus der Marathonsaison. Also spart schon mal euer Wettgeld 

Übrigens waren die letzten beiden Postings spassig gemeint. Wollte niemanden seine Rennfahrerehre kränken, euch nur auf nette Art anspornen die gute Idee des Winterpokals auch umzusetzen. Das hat nichts mit falschem Ehrgeiz zutun, sondern mit Disziplin und Konsequenz.


----------



## GeDe (9. November 2007)

@all: Wenn ihr euch nicht von zwei Hobbydetektiven und einem notorisch kiffenden Arbeitsverweigerer abziehen lassen wollt, müsst ihr schon ein wenig Action zeigen  [/QUOTE]

Hallo Stephan,
ich kann mich René nur anschließen. 
Ruhig Brauner, dein Tag wird kommen.  
Du hast doch hoffentlich kein Problem mit deinem Ego 

Ausserdem: Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut.

Bis demnächst mal
GeDe


----------



## FilledBratze (9. November 2007)

GeDe schrieb:


> Hallo Stephan,
> ich kann mich René nur anschließen.
> Ruhig Brauner, dein Tag wird kommen.
> Du hast doch hoffentlich kein Problem mit deinem Ego
> ...


 
Hi Gerd,
Egozentriker haben kein Problem mit ihrem Ego, nur andere.
Ich hab' nur Spaß gemacht. Warum nehmt ihr das denn jetzt alle so bierernst. 
Den Wintrepokal hol' ich mir trotzdem, weild er so unheimlich gut zu meinen gelben Flötotto - Möbeln passt .

Rom ist nicht an einem Tag und auch nicht von einem alleine aufgebaut worden, aber es hat nur einen Tag und einen Verrückten gebraucht, um es niederzubrennen. 

Hoffe, wir sehen uns bald mal wieder auf einer Tour in den heimischen Wäldern.


----------



## GeDe (9. November 2007)




----------



## rpo35 (9. November 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Das Tempo ist bei mir Grundlage...


Dann können wir zwei im Winter nicht gemeinsam fahren, da du sonst beim Warten erfrieren würdest 
Aber nochmal zum Tempo und vor allem bergab: Ich hatte beim ersten Nightride am Montag fast ein Reh im Lenker hängen und das muß ich nicht haben. Und das gemäßigte Tempo bei den Abfahrten macht sich im Endergebnis ziemlich stark bemerkbar.
Dass das Ganze für mich purer Spaß ist schrieb ich bereits.

Also hau rein Stefan, aber brech' dir dabei bitte nicht die Gräten 

Ralph


----------



## commencal blanc (9. November 2007)

Servus miteinander,

hier gibt es ja heiße Disskusionen  

Winterpokal hin oder her
 (ich bin garnicht angemeldet, gibts noch ne Gruppe, die mich aufnimmt?)
wer will denn morgen noch ein paar Trainingskilometer abspulen?

Wer so für ne Tour zwischen 12 und 16 Uhr! 

Sportlicher Gruß aus Inden 

Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (9. November 2007)

Jetzt gibbet schon Trainingsweisheiten  Nur stimmen die meist!


----------



## XCRacer (10. November 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> ...Übrigens waren die letzten beiden Postings spassig gemeint. Wollte niemanden seine Rennfahrerehre kränken, ....


Nehme das hier auch nicht bier  ernst. Meine Rennfahrerehre kann niemand kränken, denn meine besten Jahre sind vorbei. Habe in den 14 Jahren Racing und mehr als 200 MTB-Rennen schon genug erlebt und jetzt ist Rente angesagt. Wer sich mit mir messen möchte kommt zu spät 

Happy Trails


----------



## FilledBratze (10. November 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Nehme das hier auch nicht bier  ernst. ... Wer sich mit mir messen möchte kommt zu spät
> 
> Happy Trails


 
Dafür nehmen wir aber das Bier ernst, das Georg uns anlässlich seines Geburtstages noch ausgibt 

Schade, eigentlich, aber ich hätte eh keine Schnitte gehabt, was nicht heißen soll, dass ich unsportlich sei und es nicht versucht hätte.


----------



## XCRacer (10. November 2007)

Was treibst du dich um diese Uhrzeit noch im Forum rum? Musst du heute nicht arbeiten? Ich schon 

Komme gerade von der 2. Guitar Hero Night. Marcel ist ein begnadeter Gitarrengott


----------



## FilledBratze (10. November 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Dann können wir zwei im Winter nicht gemeinsam fahren, da du sonst beim Warten erfrieren würdest
> Aber nochmal zum Tempo und vor allem bergab: Ich hatte beim ersten Nightride am Montag fast ein Reh im Lenker hängen ...


 
Lass mir die Rehe am Leben.  Ich habs natürlich auch gut, wenn ich vormittags biken kann. Fand den Einwurf einfach witzig und dachte nicht, dass in der "Stephan, bist Du krank? Können wir Dir helfen" - Manier geantwortet wird   (Lach mich jetzt noch schlapp.) Zur Antwort - nein, ihr kennt meinen Geisteszustand doch.

Jetzt zieh' ich aber mal allen Ernstes den Hut vor Jule und Dir, dass ihr in der tristen Halbwelt des nächtlichen Aachener Stadtwaldes noch so ausdauernd biked.


----------



## FilledBratze (10. November 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Was treibst du dich um diese Uhrzeit noch im Forum rum? Musst du heute nicht arbeiten? Ich schon
> 
> Komme gerade von der 2. Guitar Hero Night. Marcel ist ein begnadeter Gitarrengott


 
Ich hatte heute Spätschicht und früher frei, da in gewissen Kreisen noch nicht angekommen ist, dass wenn man KOmpositstoffe ungekühlt sägt, Dioxin entsteht. BIn mit dickem Kopf und grüner GEsichtsfarbe 2h eher entlassen worden.


----------



## HolyBen (10. November 2007)

A Star is born.

Vergesst Hendrix, Santana, Gallagher !

Der Einzig wahre heißt MausD.

Die Mitstreiter, egal ob Anfänger (ich) oder Fortgeschrittene: wir konnten nur mit offenen Mündern dem Genie bei der Arbeit zusehen.

RESPEKT !


----------



## rpo35 (10. November 2007)

Jule fährt gleich noch ein Ründchen und dann sind wir für's WE weg. Mir ist das zu nass draussen ;-)
Montag wird dann wieder zugeschlagen.

Ralph


----------



## Cheng (10. November 2007)

Wurde gerade erst entschieden, hier noch was für Kurzentschlossene!

14Uhr Kreisverkehr Donnerberg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (10. November 2007)

zu spät gelesen. Heute morgen wollte ich nicht raus. Werd gleich aber noch ein kleines Ründchen drehen...

Vielleicht sieht man sich!


----------



## talybont (10. November 2007)

Ich hasse dieses Wetter: Wind, Nieselregen, Schmodder. Hab nach knapp 3h ganz ordentlich ausgesehen. Ist es bei Euch besser?


----------



## kurzer37 (10. November 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> Ich hasse dieses Wetter: Wind, Nieselregen, Schmodder. Hab nach knapp 3h ganz ordentlich ausgesehen. Ist es bei Euch besser?


 

Jo es hat mal aufgehört mit regnen und das soll sich aber ab morgen wieder ändern.


----------



## commencal blanc (10. November 2007)

Tach auch,

also ich habe die Regenpause genutzt.
So gerade noch, bevor es dunkel wurde.
1:45:37 Fahrtzeit - 38.94 km - 537 hm 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## talybont (10. November 2007)

fast vergessen, habe heute die 10000 km Marke geknackt. Zum ersten mal fünfstellig in einer Saison  

Gruß,
Armin


----------



## HolyBen (11. November 2007)

10 000 km ? RESPEKT ! 


Aufgrund des Wetters melde ich mich für heute ab.v 


Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (11. November 2007)

Zum Nachmittag soll das Wetter besser werden. Ich drehe dann 'ne Runde...


----------



## HolyBen (11. November 2007)

Ich schaue ab und an hier rein. Wenns Wetter passt fahre ich mit.


----------



## blackseal (11. November 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Zum Nachmittag soll das Wetter besser werden. Ich drehe dann 'ne Runde...



...welcher wetterbericht sagt das ? oder hast du heute morgen aus dem kaffeesatz gelesen ? ich seh nur windgeschwindigkeiten von 22 - 38 kmh und regen, bzw. schauer. 
klassisches bikewetter also.


----------



## XCRacer (11. November 2007)

blackseal schrieb:


> ...- 38 kmh


...ist aber keine Graundlagenausdauer 

Ich fahre gleich übrigens auch nicht! Termin ist abgesagt!


----------



## XCRacer (11. November 2007)

Dieter! Kannst du bitte mal deine Unterschenkel abtasten? 
Dein Rad ist übrigens unbeschädigt, wie du liest. Der Zaffer hat dich abgezockt


----------



## talybont (11. November 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Dieter! Kannst du bitte mal deine Unterschenkel abtasten?
> Dein Rad ist übrigens unbeschädigt, wie du liest. Der Zaffer hat dich abgezockt


Ein netter Mensch der René   Aber ist Dieter nicht älter? 

Duckundweg


----------



## niki-2 (11. November 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> Ein netter Mensch der René   Aber ist Dieter nicht älter?
> 
> Duckundweg



Macht mich nur noch älter als ich bin 

Lieber Bike kaputt und die Knochen heile 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## commencal blanc (11. November 2007)

Oh, das habe ich garnicht mitbekommen.
Was macht ihr denn für Sachen? Man fährt ja auch nicht unbefestigten Waldwegn  

Gute Besserung nachträglich


----------



## HolyBen (11. November 2007)

Nö, das war keiner von uns.

Wir sind seit Willingen krankenhausfrei.


----------



## commencal blanc (11. November 2007)

- reingefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (11. November 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Macht mich nur noch älter als ich bin
> 
> Lieber Bike kaputt und die Knochen heile
> 
> ...


 
Du machst Sachen. Die Wurzeln sind aber im Moment auch unberechenbar. Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung - damit Du bald wieder auf die Räder kommst. 

@all: Sieht aus, als würde für November Kaiserwetter aufziehen. Jemand Bock auf Action?


----------



## niki-2 (11. November 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Du machst Sachen. Die Wurzeln sind aber im Moment auch unberechenbar. Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung - damit Du bald wieder auf die Räder kommst.
> 
> @all: Sieht aus, als würde für November Kaiserwetter aufziehen. Jemand Bock auf Action?



Lieber Herr Bratze,

zur Info: Ich war das nicht meine Knochen sind heile 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## blackseal (11. November 2007)

@all: Sieht aus, als würde für November Kaiserwetter aufziehen. Jemand Bock auf Action?[/QUOTE]


definiere "action" ;-)


----------



## HolyBen (11. November 2007)

Für Kurzentschlossene: Ombas im Stadtwald.

Treffpunkt: Bei Pascal
Uhrzeit:     13:45 Uhr

Bernd


----------



## Cheng (11. November 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Für Kurzentschlossene: Ombas im Stadtwald.
> 
> Treffpunkt: Bei Pascal
> Uhrzeit:     13:45 Uhr
> ...



Werde eventuell heute nachmittag eine Runde um den Blaustein-See laufen. Melde mich aber noch!


----------



## FilledBratze (11. November 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Lieber Herr Bratze,
> 
> zur Info: Ich war das nicht meine Knochen sind heile
> 
> ...


 
Das habe ich lesen können, als ich das Posting schon abgeschickt habe. Das kommt davon, wenn man für Dad eine Motion Picture -DVD erstellt, nebenbei ein ein Ölpastell malt und zwischendurch noch auf Forumsbeiträge reagiert. Ich nix Dual Core


----------



## MausD (11. November 2007)

Viel Spass im Stadwald, alle Achtung, hier Regnet es gerade wie aus Kübeln.


----------



## FilledBratze (11. November 2007)

blackseal schrieb:


> @all: Sieht aus, als würde für November Kaiserwetter aufziehen. Jemand Bock auf Action?


 

definiere "action" ;-)[/quote]

Denke mal im mtb-Forum ist die Art von Action schon festgelegt

@Ben: Bin dabei


----------



## commencal blanc (11. November 2007)

Ich hatte vor einer halben Stunde auch die Hoffnung auf Wetterbesserung.

Gebe auf für dieses WE.
Fahre gleich wieder nach Stuttgart. Vielleicht scheint ja da die Sonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (11. November 2007)

Super, wieder knapp drei Stunden gefahren und einen fast 3/4-stündigen Vollwaschgang bekommen  
Immerhin kann ich jetzt behaupten, dass meine Regenjacke wirklich wasserdicht ist  
Ey Bratze, weniger  wirkt Wunder!!!  

Gruß,
Armin


----------



## mcmarki (11. November 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Das habe ich lesen können, als ich das Posting schon abgeschickt habe. Das kommt davon, wenn man für Dad eine Motion Picture -DVD erstellt, nebenbei ein ein Ölpastell malt und zwischendurch noch auf Forumsbeiträge reagiert. Ich nix Dual Core


Ja wenn Du 3 Sachen gemacht hast und nicht Dual (2) Core bist. Was ist denn dann noch in die Hose gegangen? Das Gemälde? Ich hoffe es war kein Selbst-Akt von Dir


----------



## talybont (11. November 2007)

vielleicht hat er sich den Pinsel bemalt


----------



## PacMan (11. November 2007)

HolyBen, FilledBratze und ich hatten heute auch viel Spass im Schlamm. Glücklicherweise haben wir uns genau die richtigen Stunden zum Fahren ausgesucht, so dass das Wasser meistens nur von unten kam. Zwischendurch wurden wir von ein oder zwei Schauern sauber gewaschen, aber dafür auch sogar mal kurz von der Sonne gewärmt!  
Das Motto der Tour war allerdings "Land unter":


----------



## talybont (11. November 2007)

Seid Ihr auf dem Hin- oder Rückweg gegen die Strömung gefahren?


----------



## PacMan (11. November 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> Seid Ihr auf dem Hin- oder Rückweg gegen die Strömung gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (11. November 2007)

Ich wusste nicht, dass der Omerbach schiffbar ist


----------



## FilledBratze (11. November 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht, dass der Omerbach schiffbar ist


 
Und das sogar mit Mountainbikes!


----------



## RS-Hunter (12. November 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht, dass der Omerbach schiffbar ist



klar ist der Omerbach "be-"schiffbar!


----------



## talybont (12. November 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> klar ist der Omerbach "be-"schiffbar!


  alte Wuzz


----------



## FilledBratze (13. November 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> vielleicht hat er sich den Pinsel bemalt


 
Mit Bodypaintings kann man viel Geld verdienen. Danke für die Anregung. 
@mcmarki: Ohne Dope geht im Radsport gar nichts


----------



## FilledBratze (13. November 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Das Gemälde? Ich hoffe es war kein Selbst-Akt von Dir


 
Super Oxymoron - da hätte es ja wieder gut werden müssen


----------



## RS-Hunter (13. November 2007)

einen kurzen Bericht und ein paar Bilder von Gran Canaria gibt es unter: www.omerbach.de


----------



## mcmarki (13. November 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Super Oxymoron - da hätte es ja wieder gut werden müssen



Wohl eher Super Lapsus   - aber bitte keine Screenshots veröffentlichen


----------



## XCRacer (15. November 2007)

Samstag, Omba-Tour? 11Uhr Star-Tanke, oder lieber später?

Nein, ich werde nicht nach Aachen fahren!


----------



## niki-2 (15. November 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Samstag, Omba-Tour? 11Uhr Star-Tanke, oder lieber später?
> 
> Nein, ich werde nicht nach Aachen fahren!



Kann leider nicht muß trööten 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (15. November 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ...Nein, ich werde nicht nach Aachen fahren!


Hab' mich damals schon gewundert warum du so geschwitzt hast. Ist halt nichts für alte Männer


----------



## Bick (16. November 2007)

Ich nix mitfahren. Habe Kinderwochenende.


----------



## Cheng (16. November 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Samstag, Omba-Tour? 11Uhr Star-Tanke, oder lieber später?
> 
> Nein, ich werde nicht nach Aachen fahren!



Geht auch 12Uhr?


----------



## commencal blanc (16. November 2007)

Ich überlege noch ob ich morgen in Linnich laufen soll, oder mit euch radel....

12 Uhr wäre mir natürlich wenn auch lieber ;-)


----------



## XCRacer (16. November 2007)

Hier der Termin ! Man beachte die Uhrzeit


----------



## XCRacer (16. November 2007)

Falls eine Vor-Tour erwünscht ist, bin ab 11 Uhr zu haben!


----------



## MausD (16. November 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Falls eine Vor-Tour erwünscht ist, bin ab 11 Uhr zu haben!


Einen 1-Stunden-Quickie mit dir alleine ? Das halt ich eh nicht durch   und bin daher erst um 12 Uhr da


----------



## commencal blanc (17. November 2007)

Ich komme mit. Stoße aber vielleicht bei Neu-Lohn dazu.
Werde Renè morgen früh mal per Handy kontaktieren.
Bis Dürwiß und dann zurück zur Inde ist nicht so sinnvoll...

Gut´s nächtle.
Patrick


----------



## XCRacer (17. November 2007)

Neu-Lohn liegt nicht auf der Strecke. Kannst zur Autobahnbrücke in Weisweiler kommen. Oben am EWV-Verwaltungsgebäude. Gegen 12:15 Uhr sollten wir da sein. Oder Kirche Frenz, etwa 10 Minuten später.

Grüüüß XCR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (17. November 2007)

Hallo Mitradler der Indemanntour.

Heute ist im KIGA RÃ¶he Weihnachtsbasar incl. GlÃ¼hwein fÃ¼r 1 â¬  

Wenn die Streckenplanung zum Ende hin die RÃ¶her HÃ¶hen einschlieÃt, kÃ¶nnten wir noch volltanken.


----------



## Cheng (17. November 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Hallo Mitradler der Indemanntour.
> 
> Heute ist im KIGA Röhe Weihnachtsbasar incl. Glühwein für 1 
> 
> Wenn die Streckenplanung zum Ende hin die Röher Höhen einschließt, könnten wir noch volltanken.


Bei mir gibts Afterglühwein für ümme!


----------



## FilledBratze (17. November 2007)

MoinMoin,
werde heute nicht mit euch radeln können. War gestern lange mit Freunden feiern.
Würde mich aber über eine ausgiebige Sonntagstour mit euch freuen.


----------



## RS-Hunter (17. November 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Würde mich aber über eine ausgiebige Sonntagstour mit euch freuen.



die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist eher gering. Morgen ist der große Aixrun! Dem aufmerksamen Leser des internen Forum wäre das aufgefallen.


----------



## XCRacer (17. November 2007)

Hier der Bericht der Luschengruppe! Was ist mit den Öchern?!


----------



## talybont (17. November 2007)

Wir hatten heute Schnee, zumindest in den Höhenlagen wie hier am Bismarkturm







Nein, dass ist nicht meint neues Bike, auch wenns schön ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (17. November 2007)

Die Öcher hatten eine schöne - STURZFREIE - Tour. Bilder und ein Bericht werden wohl noch folgen.

@Armin - schade, das Marin würde Dir aber auch gut stehen.


----------



## XCRacer (17. November 2007)

Armin würde doch nie mit solch einer Lenkerüberhöhung fahren


----------



## rpo35 (17. November 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> - STURZFREIE -...


Gelogen, gelogen!! Der Pacman hat sich einmal ziemlich tief...zu tief in die Kurve gelegt und mußte sich der Erdanziehungskraft beugen. Kurz gesagt, er hat 'ne Bodenprobe genommen 

Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (17. November 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> MoinMoin,
> werde heute nicht mit euch radeln können. War gestern lange mit Freunden feiern.
> Würde mich aber über eine ausgiebige Sonntagstour mit euch freuen.


Du Sack...für 'nen Besoffenen aber ganz schön zugelangt heute gell!


----------



## FilledBratze (17. November 2007)

Sind trotz meines späten Aufstehens doch noch ordentlich Winterpokalpunkte zusammen gekommen. Über die Felder nach Hastenrath gings zum Omerbach, über Wege im Heisterner - und Laufenburgwald zum Thönbachtrail, weiter nach Großhau. Dort wollte ich eigentlich direkt die Trails vom Krawutschketurm aus gen Tal nehmen, bin aber zu früh abgebogen und bin via Forstautobahn und eienr Querfeldeinaktion zum Dressbachtrail gefahren, welchen ich natürlich nicht auslassen konnte. Vor der Brücke habe ich jetzt den nötigen Respekt. Unten angekommen gings direkt wieder den TRail am Naturfreundehaus hoch, ich entschloss mich aber aufgrund des vermuteten eisigen Windes in Schmidt, den links abzweigenden Trail runter zur Talsperre zu nehmen. Bis auf ein paar Treppen war das eine wirklich gute Wahl. Der Weg endet an der grünen Stahlbrücke, wo man zu Kallerbenden und hoch nach Nideggen kommt. Bin dann die Serpentinen nach Nideggen hoch und von dort aus den gewohnten Weg nach Heimbach und weiter zum Kloster Mariawald runter zum Rursee gefahren. Von dort aus trat ich dann den Heimweg übers Kalltal, nach Raffelsbrand, Kartoffelbaum ... - naja, ihr kennt den Weg  - an. Netto - Fahrzeit war 4:47h, Kilometer und Schnitt habe ich mangels Tacho keine Ahnung. Höhenmeter waren es schon ein paar, aber irgendwie muss man sich ja warmhalten


----------



## talybont (17. November 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Armin würde doch nie mit solch einer Lenkerüberhöhung fahren


Naja, einerseits richtig. Schlimm nur, dass mich der gute Tobias auch mit diesem Bike berghoch demoralisiert  
Müsste ihm wohl noch Gepäckträger mit Packtaschen und 20 kg Gewichten montieren  
By the way, das Rad geht richtig gut. Stabil, gute Geometrie, gutes Kletterverhalten. Nur für richtig lange Touren oder gar Marathons wohl dann doch zu schwer und zu aufrecht. Aber für die Pfalz das ideale Spielzeug: 140er Fox Vanilla, 68er Lenkwinkel, 13 kg
Jedenfalls war ich heute (mal wieder) chancenlos.


----------



## FilledBratze (17. November 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Du Sack...für 'nen Besoffenen aber ganz schön zugelangt heute gell!


 
Wenn ihr immer Alkohol zum feiern braucht ... 
Bis elf geschlafen hab' ich dann aber schon, kam ja auch erst um vier a.m. nach Hause. War topfit heute "morgen", oppulentes Frühstück und ein wenig bei Musik gechillt - passt schon. Bin ja auch erst gegen halb zwei losgekommen und war um sieben erst wieder hier. Die Mirage ist eine Offenbahrung - wo man mit zwei Kerzen am Lenker doch noch überall langfahren kann


----------



## talybont (17. November 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Netto - Fahrzeit war 4:47h, Kilometer und Schnitt habe ich mangels Tacho keine Ahnung. Höhenmeter waren es schon ein paar, aber irgendwie muss man sich ja warmhalten


Aha, fahrzeit ohne Tacho bestimmt --> sehr fragwürdig   
Bin nur froh, dass ich mich diesen Winder der Punktehatz nicht angeschlossen habe. Aber über 4,5 h ist schon ein Wort für die Jahreszeit  
Trotzdem, abgerechnet wird nächte Saison


----------



## commencal blanc (17. November 2007)

Ohne Überschuhe war meinen Füßen schon nach 2 Stunden kalt  

Werde morgen doch das Ombataxi nutzen wollen - 
bin dann morgen um 11:45 da, wo es den leckeren Glühwein gab.
Ein dickes  nochmal dafür...


----------



## XCRacer (17. November 2007)

Btw, Armin: Was hast du nächstes Jahr wettkampftechnisch vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (17. November 2007)

@pacman: Bilder sind raus...Und nochmal zu den Bodenproben: Wenn man's genau nimmt, hab' ich ja auch am Dreck geschnuppert als ich in dem Wurzelteppich nicht in die Klicks kam und rechts vom Rad runter bin...  

Ralph

Ps: @bratze: Ja, zum Besoffenwerden brauch' ich Alk...aber ich rauch' nix *g*


----------



## PacMan (17. November 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hier der Bericht der Luschengruppe! Was ist mit den Öchern?!


Bericht wurde von gerade Jule geschrieben. Ich bastel gleich noch ein paar Bilder rein und stell den dann online...



			
				mcmarki schrieb:
			
		

> Die Öcher hatten eine schöne - STURZFREIE - Tour.


Also wirklich!  Wie kannst du meinen schönen "Drift bis zum bitteren Ende" nur unterschlagen? Und Ralphs "Tanz auf dem einsamen Pedal" war ja wohl auch  nicht schlecht in der B-Note!
Mein Knie kühle ich übrigens gerade, weil es sich gerade ab und zu beschwert...


----------



## rpo35 (17. November 2007)

@pacman: Hier die Startrampe für den Lakejump in der Seitenansicht


----------



## talybont (17. November 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Btw, Armin: Was hast du nächstes Jahr wettkampftechnisch vor?


Da ich ja dieses jahr eine Auszeit genommen habe, wollte ich nächstes Jahr schon wieder was machen, allein um ein Ziel zu haben. Mein Gefühl dieses Jahr lässt mich das Augenmerk eher auf längere Strecken werfen, so um die 5h Fahrzeit aufwärts. Habe bei weitem nicht mehr die Spritzigkeit wie früher. Bin nun eher der Diesel   (oder war das Dussel?)


----------



## talybont (17. November 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Mein Knie kühle ich übrigens gerade, weil es sich gerade ab und zu beschwert...


Und was macht der Armin dagegen? Mit Protektoren fahren!!! Kein Scheiss, hatte heute Protektorenpremiere, auf dem Race-HT   Hat mir bei meinen drei Ausrutschern aber mindestens eine fette Beule erspart!!!


----------



## PacMan (17. November 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> @pacman: Hier die Startrampe für den Lakejump in der Seitenansicht


Na zum Glück ist das nur für Fußgänger verboten!  

Der Bericht (geschrieben von Jule) ist online.



			
				talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Und was macht der Armin dagegen? Mit Protektoren fahren!!!


Ich könnte mit dem Gedanken auch leben. Werde mir vielleicht im nächsten Jahr welche zulegen. Dann noch die Badehose angezogen - fertig ist der Freerider! 

So, jetzt hol' ich mir 'nen Whisky! Gute Nacht!


----------



## FilledBratze (18. November 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> Aha, fahrzeit ohne Tacho bestimmt --> sehr fragwürdig
> Bin nur froh, dass ich mich diesen Winder der Punktehatz nicht angeschlossen habe. Aber über 4,5 h ist schon ein Wort für die Jahreszeit
> Trotzdem, abgerechnet wird nächte Saison


Da kannste Gift drauf' nehmen. Ich möchte nächste Saison richtig fit sein. Vom Gewicht her brauch' ich mir schon keine Sorgen mehr machen und der Bums am Berg wird ab Februar trainiert. 

Werde morgen auch wieder ne lange GA machen. Laufen war noch nie so meins. Euch allen viel Spaß auf dem Aixrun.


----------



## Holger78 (18. November 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> Und was macht der Armin dagegen? Mit Protektoren fahren!!! Kein Scheiss, hatte heute Protektorenpremiere, auf dem Race-HT   Hat mir bei meinen drei Ausrutschern aber mindestens eine fette Beule erspart!!!


Ich bin nicht mehr einsam und allein was die Protektoren betrifft - yipie!!!   
Jetzt mal im Ernst:
Kann solche Dinger echt jedem empfehlen - z.B. die 661 4x4; komfortabel genug für ne lange Tour - und wenn wirklich mal was passiert: aufstehen und weiterfahren als wär nix gewesen... 

Anbei: Würd mich freuen wenn morgen noch n paar Leute an der Waldschenke (12.00h) mit von der Partie wären - 
vielleicht bis morgen  
Gruß
Holger


----------



## Cheng (18. November 2007)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Ohne Überschuhe war meinen Füßen schon nach 2 Stunden kalt
> 
> Werde morgen doch das Ombataxi nutzen wollen -
> bin dann morgen um 11:45 da, wo es den leckeren Glühwein gab.
> Ein dickes  nochmal dafür...



11:45Uhr ist bereits Treffpunkt Burger King, also bitte um 11:30Uhr bei mir sein. 
Marcel, wäre nett wenn Du mich dann auch mit nimmst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackseal (18. November 2007)

...ich suche noch Anschluß für heute Mittag. Bei der Aachener Runde fahren mir für meinen Geschmack und die noch vorhandene Restmüdigkeit zuviele unter fünfundzwanzigjährige mit. ;-) Da komm ich ja nicht dazu nach rechts und links zu schauen...
Wer fährt denn ab wann und wo heute Mittag ne gemütliche Runde ?


----------



## Wheeler9990 (18. November 2007)

Danke für das Kompliment Martin, aber ich glaube, da sind wir alle etwas drüber


----------



## blackseal (18. November 2007)

hehe ;-) rein leistungstechnisch gesehen meine ich natürlich. all diese bergraketen. das vertrage ich heute wirklich nicht...

ich brauche eine echte luschentour jetzt.


----------



## Cecil974 (18. November 2007)

Allen nochmal viel Spaß beim Aixrun und passt mir auf den "alten Mann" auf  Nicht dass der noch zusammenbricht ... könnte sein, dass ich ihn noch brauche 

Gruß Tina


----------



## XCRacer (18. November 2007)

Na warte! Das wird Folgen haben


----------



## HolyBen (18. November 2007)

Die ersten Fotos der "Running Ombas" kann man hier sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (18. November 2007)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Allen nochmal viel Spaß beim Aixrun und passt mir auf den "alten Mann" auf  Nicht dass der noch zusammenbricht ... könnte sein, dass ich ihn noch brauche
> 
> Gruß Tina



Ich laufe doch nicht mit, Tina !


----------



## Andi-15 (18. November 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Ich laufe doch nicht mit Tina !



Hallo HolyBen
Wenn du nicht mit Tina laufen willst dann lauf doch wenigstens mal mit^^
Nächstes Jahr kannst du ja auch mit LAUFEN und nicht nur FOTOGRAFIEREN 
Viele Grüße
Der Kurze vom Kurzen


----------



## HolyBen (18. November 2007)

OK, habe das Koma gesetzt, jetzt stimmt der Sinn des Postings


----------



## XCRacer (18. November 2007)

Ich brech ab (kleines Wortspiel) ! Der Kurze vom Kurzen ganz frisch registriert ! Willkommen im Forum


----------



## Andi-15 (18. November 2007)

Danke Rene
Nächstes Jahr laufen wir wieder  Und dann komm ich vor meinem Vater ins Ziel und nicht wieder 1Sekunde hinter ihm :-(
Aber ich habe einen stolzen 12Platz in meiner Altersklasse hingelegt
Und im richtigen Leben heiße ich Andreas.... könnt mich auch Andi nennen


----------



## talybont (18. November 2007)

Andi-15 schrieb:


> Danke Rene
> Nächstes Jahr laufen wir wieder  Und dann komm ich vor meinem Vater ins Ziel und nicht wieder 1Sekunde hinter ihm :-(


dass der mit den kurzen Beinen so schnell flitzen kann


----------



## Cecil974 (18. November 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Ich laufe doch nicht mit, Tina !



Ach Bernd. Wie nett du immer bist. Habe ich dich etwa doch falsch eingeschätzt???  Aber der andere alte Mann (darf nicht mehr alter Mann sagen, sagt René) ist wieder gut erhalten zu Hause angekommen... Und er war gar nicht so schlecht wie ich gehört habe


----------



## Andi-15 (18. November 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> dass der mit den kurzen Beinen so schnell flitzen kann



ja... der hat glück das ich nit Top Fit war sons hätte der meinen Staub gefuttert...


----------



## kurzer37 (18. November 2007)

Andi-15 schrieb:


> ja... der hat glück das ich nit Top Fit war sons hätte der meinen Staub gefuttert...


 
Egal Hauptsache dabei.


----------



## talybont (18. November 2007)

Andi-15 schrieb:


> ja... der hat glück das ich nit Top Fit war sons hätte der meinen Staub gefuttert...


Aufpassen, der liest hier mit. Und Du musst ja noch ein paar Jahre beim ihm wohnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi-15 (18. November 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Egal Hauptsache dabei.



Genau da hast de Recht, hat ja Spaß gemacht mit euch allen.

Jetzt muss ich nurnoch gut genug Fahrrad fahren können!


----------



## XCRacer (18. November 2007)

Hast doch einen guten Lehrmeister in der Familie !


----------



## XCRacer (18. November 2007)

Kommt Ombas mit Admin-Rechte! EDITIEREN, BITTE !


----------



## Andi-15 (18. November 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hast doch einen guten Lehrmeister in der Familie !



Genau Rene
Ein gutes Vorbild braucht man immer! Er ist ja auch witzig und so....


----------



## kurzer37 (18. November 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Kommt Ombas mit Admin-Rechte! EDITIEREN, BITTE !


 

Dann trage auch alle anderen Ergebnisse ein. War der unbekannte auf Platz 113 Nr.262. Und der Patrick ist 12ter gworden.

Das Training hat sich dann doch bezahlt gemacht. Nach der ganzen Erkältung bin Ich mit dem Ergebniss zufrieden und man hat endlich einen Anhaltspunkt um seine Leistung zu verbessern.
@ Olli das ruft nach Wiederholung ,eine super Veranstaltung auch vom Orgateam .


----------



## XCRacer (18. November 2007)

Alles längst passiert!


----------



## RS-Hunter (19. November 2007)

klick mich


----------



## kurzer37 (19. November 2007)

Und in der Mannschaftswertung wären wir 4ter geworden,hätte Patrick sich Richtig angemeldet.

Möchte am Mittwoch gegen 14-15Uhr fahren bitte melden falls jemand lust. Tel.160-97721676

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Andi-15 (19. November 2007)

Ja wir sind 4Platz ist doch gut!
Nächstes Jahr melden sich alle beim gleichen Teamnamen an und dann kommen wir auf Platz 3  


Gruß
Andi-15


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (20. November 2007)

Hallo Bikegrmeinde,

allen Läufern und Läuferinnen vom Wochenende: alle Achtung!!! 

Nun aber wieder zum MTB

Termin für morgen früh:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5504

Kurzer37: Kann leider morgen nachmittag nicht habe noch ein Date, sonst hätten wir zusammen fahren können. 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## FilledBratze (20. November 2007)

Jo, an alle, die an meinen WP-Zeiten zweifeln, weil ich die oldschool mit ner Stoppuhr genommen habe, können ab sofort einen Polar-Kalender-Ausdruck von mir bekommen  . Bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer eines CS400. Das Teil rockt.


----------



## rpo35 (20. November 2007)

@Bratze: Es sind nicht die Zeiten die angezweifelt werden  Ich für meinen Teil fand eigentlich nur dein angegebenes Tempo viel zu hoch - Grundlage...

Ralph


----------



## FilledBratze (20. November 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> @Bratze: Es sind nicht die Zeiten die angezweifelt werden  Ich für meinen Teil fand eigentlich nur dein angegebenes Tempo viel zu hoch - Grundlage...
> 
> Ralph


 
Bis jetzt wurde geschätzt und orakelt - von nun an nur noch schmerzende Fakten


----------



## FilledBratze (20. November 2007)

Aber mal im Ernst - ich habe ja Tageslichtbonus. Bin jetzt auch ein paar mal im Dunkeln gefahren. Das macht schon ganz schön was aus. Denke 3-4km/h im Schnitt Abweichung sind da locker drin. 
@rpo: Im Endeffekt fährste dann tagsüber genauso schnell


----------



## rpo35 (20. November 2007)

Ein Beispiel würde mich dann schon mal interessieren. Aber nur um mal zu sehen, was du bei x km und x hm so für einen Speed hinlegst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (20. November 2007)

Wird gemacht. Ich generier' gleich mal vor der Arbeit ein solches Beispiel. Aber erst noch dopen


----------



## blackseal (20. November 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Wird gemacht. Ich generier' gleich mal vor der Arbeit ein solches Beispiel. Aber erst noch dopen



was ist das für ein job ? ;-) suchen die noch jemand ?


----------



## XCRacer (20. November 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Termin für morgen früh:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5504


Hach Dieter! Weiß nicht. Ist so'n Schmuddelwetter...


----------



## kurzer37 (20. November 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hach Dieter! Weiß nicht. Ist so'n Schmuddelwetter...


 
Wo ist das ein Schmuddelwetter ? Dann solltest du dir ein Trekkingrad zulegen . Es ist trocken,warm und der Boden ist Matsch also genau richtig um wie ein Ferkel nach Hause zu kommen .

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## talybont (20. November 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel würde mich dann schon mal interessieren. Aber nur um mal zu sehen, was du bei x km und x hm so für einen Speed hinlegst.


Dann soll er aber auch das Revier nennen. Am Sa. und So. sind wir zweimal die gleiche Tour gefahren: 29 km, 1200 hm in ca. 02:35 Fahrzeit. Klingt langsam (knapp 11er Schnitt), ist es aber nicht, denn hier sind höhere Durchschnitte nur sehr schwer möglich (Wurzeltrails rauf und runter, Sandboden).
In der Eifel könnte ich mir einen 18er Schnitt im gemäßigten Tempo vorstellen.

gruß,
Armin


----------



## niki-2 (20. November 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hach Dieter! Weiß nicht. Ist so'n Schmuddelwetter...



Komm Junge mach mit! 

So jung kommen wir nie mehr zusammen 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## GeDe (20. November 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> Dann soll er aber auch das Revier nennen. Am Sa. und So. sind wir zweimal die gleiche Tour gefahren: 29 km, 1200 hm in ca. 02:35 Fahrzeit. Klingt langsam (knapp 11er Schnitt), ist es aber nicht, denn hier sind höhere Durchschnitte nur sehr schwer möglich (Wurzeltrails rauf und runter, Sandboden).
> In der Eifel könnte ich mir einen 18er Schnitt im gemäßigten Tempo vorstellen.
> 
> gruß,
> Armin




bei 1200 hm auf 29 km kann es auch in der Eifel durchaus ca wenig mehr als 11 er Schnitt reichen ( Wurzeltrails haben wir auch, keinen Sandboden, dafür 
genug Matsch ) 

Machs gut, 
bis demnächst mal
Grüße 
GeDe


----------



## talybont (20. November 2007)

GeDe schrieb:


> bei 1200 hm auf 29 km kann es auch in der Eifel durchaus ca wenig mehr als 11 er Schnitt reichen ( Wurzeltrails haben wir auch, keinen Sandboden, dafür
> genug Matsch )


Glaub mir, sowas gibt es in der Eifel nicht  Stell Dir einfach vor, Du hast Trails wie den Hasselbach(hang)graben oder Dutch Mountains rauf, geradeaus und runter. Aber nicht nur einen, sondern viele. Eigentlich so viele, dass ich immer noch den Überblick in dem Dickicht verliere  
Aber bis zum Bootcamp bin ich auf Zack  
Dazu noch die möglichen Höhenunterschiede von 136 m (Neustadt) auf 673 m (Kalmit). Da kommt halt was zusammen. Im Bikepark geht es deutlich gemächlicher zu!

Gruß,
Armin


----------



## XCRacer (20. November 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Komm Junge mach mit!


Ne, hab ein paar Sachen zu erledigen und einen Termin um 12 Uhr. Mehr als eine 1stündige Laufrunde ist leider nicht drin. 

Wünsche euch viel Spaß und dir, Dieter, viele Punkte


----------



## FilledBratze (21. November 2007)

blackseal schrieb:


> was ist das für ein job ? ;-) suchen die noch jemand ?


Da möchtest Du bestimmt nicht arbeiten  - außer Dir liegt ein stupides und einfältiges Arbeitsumfeld...
Ist ja nur vorübergehend und ich kann im Hellen biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (21. November 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Nun aber wieder zum MTB
> 
> Termin für morgen früh:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5504


 
Sorry Dieter, ich schaffs zeitlich nicht.  Hoffe, die SMS erreicht Dich bevor Du umsonst zur Star fährst
Ride on, 
Stephan


----------



## blackseal (21. November 2007)

.


----------



## blackseal (21. November 2007)

@filledbratze



blackseal schrieb:


> wer sucht denn heute noch seine erfüllung in der arbeit ? ;-)
> da kenne ich selbst ja höchstens drei leute bei denen das so ist...
> und welche arbeit kann einem heute noch erfüllung geben ?


----------



## IGGY (22. November 2007)

Hi
Hat jemand Lust Morgen früh gegen 9 oder 10 eine Runde zu drehen? Würde mich als Begleitung anbieten.
Wenn noch jemand am Sonntag fahren möchte dann ist er hier herzlichst willkommen!


----------



## PacMan (23. November 2007)

Eigentlich wollte ich gerade fragen, ob es Samstag 'ne Tour gibt. Aber dann dachte ich mir: Sei mal aktiv und trag' selbst was ein...
Tadaa!!!  

Ideen zur Strecke hab ich noch nicht. Aber da fällt uns schon was ein. Notfalls können wir ja immer noch nach Raffelsbrandt fahren...


----------



## Cheng (23. November 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich gerade fragen, ob es Samstag 'ne Tour gibt. Aber dann dachte ich mir: Sei mal aktiv und trag' selbst was ein...
> Tadaa!!!
> 
> Ideen zur Strecke hab ich noch nicht. Aber da fällt uns schon was ein. Notfalls können wir ja immer noch nach Raffelsbrandt fahren...



Sorry, habe zur Zeit kein funktionierendes Bike, werde wohl laufen!


----------



## HolyBen (23. November 2007)

Bin leider erkältet.

Brauche meine restlichen Kräfte für den Abend !


----------



## mcmarki (23. November 2007)

Ich werde um 10.00 zu ner anspruchslosen WAB Tour aufbrechen - muß zeitig gegen Mittag zu Hause sein, zwecks Vorbereitung des Abends


----------



## burns68 (23. November 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Sorry, habe zur Zeit kein funktionierendes Bike, werde wohl laufen!



Was ist denn jetzt hier los???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (23. November 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt hier los???



einem Drössiger ist mir letzte Woche der Shifter gebrochen, das andere ist im Moment nicht fahrbar! Aber die Beine gehen noch!


----------



## burns68 (23. November 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> einem Drössiger ist mir letzte Woche der Shifter gebrochen, das andere ist im Moment nicht fahrbar! Aber die Beine gehen noch!



Morgen laufen?

Wo?


----------



## Cheng (23. November 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Morgen laufen?
> 
> Wo?



Ich habe noch keine Ahnung, werde ich spontan entscheiden, habe noch ein paar Dinge morgen zu erledigen!


----------



## XCRacer (23. November 2007)

@cheng: Die Angebot mit meinen Shiftern steht noch. Muß die nur noch von meinem Rad extrahieren. 

Kannst aber auch leihweise ein Bike aus meinem Fuhrpark haben. Hab eh jetzt Winterpause.


----------



## Cheng (23. November 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> @cheng: Die Angebot mit meinen Shiftern steht noch. Muß die nur noch von meinem Rad extrahieren.
> 
> Kannst aber auch leihweise ein Bike aus meinem Fuhrpark haben. Hab eh jetzt Winterpause.



Den Shifter nehme ich, bin aber nächste Woche von Dienstag bis Freitag wieder unterwegs, wenn ich bis dahin kein Rad habe können wir noch mal drüber reden. Danke dafür!


----------



## RS-Hunter (24. November 2007)

Lieber Christian (alias cyberp),

*Happy birthday!!!
Alles gute zum Geburtstag!*

Feier schön und lass es dir heute mal so richtig gut gehen.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (24. November 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Morgen laufen?
> 
> Wo?



Also heute nachmittag wäre ich auch zu haben.  Vielleicht zeigt Ina uns ja noch mal ein paar schöne Wege in ihrem Revier. 

Oli, und dich nehmen wir dann auch mit.


----------



## niki-2 (24. November 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Lieber Christian (alias cyberp),
> 
> *Happy birthday!!!
> Alles gute zum Geburtstag!*
> ...



Kann mich da nur anschließen 

Alles gute zu Deinem Ehrentag!!


----------



## FilledBratze (24. November 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Bin leider erkältet.
> 
> Brauche meine restlichen Kräfte für den Abend !


 

Olala, qu'est qu'il va faire ce soir?  Ich wünsch' Dir gute Besserung


----------



## FilledBratze (24. November 2007)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Christian 

Feier' schön und lass Dich reich beschenken.


----------



## commencal blanc (24. November 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!

Lass es krachen!  


Viele Grüße aus dem verregneten Stuttgart

der schnupfende Patrick


----------



## kurzer37 (24. November 2007)

Auch von mir

 Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Christian


----------



## talybont (24. November 2007)

@ Christian: alles gute auch von mir!!!  

@ Cheng: dann bring das Bike doch zu René und lass ihn die Shifter tauschen  

Waren heute bei herrlichstem Wetter wieder in der Pfalz, Trails fürs Bootcamp besichtigen. Haben in den ersten 2h nur 17 km und 900 hm geschafft  , es aber bis zum Ende auf 40 km in 4h mit 1500 hm gebracht. Also wisst Ihr in etwa, was auf Euch zukommt (wenn wir eine gemütliche Runde fahren  ). Das Ganze ist beliebig erweiterbar.

Gruß,
Armin


----------



## Bick (24. November 2007)

Happy Birthday, Christian!!!

War heute knappe 3 Std. auf der Sophienhöhe biken. Super Fernsicht!


----------



## talybont (24. November 2007)

Bick schrieb:


> War heute knappe 3 Std. auf der Sophienhöhe biken. Super Fernsicht!


3h inkl. An- und Abfahrt oder 3h nur auf der Sophie? 
War ja mit Pascal auch mal oben. Nur Vergeigt man leider viel Zeit bei der Anfahrt.


----------



## justfake (25. November 2007)

hallo omerbacher,
sagt mal wie siehts denn eigentlich mit der foto-dvd von der jubeltour aus?
ist ja auch schon ein monat her...
wirds die noch geben oder ist das untergegangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (25. November 2007)

justfake schrieb:


> hallo omerbacher,
> sagt mal wie siehts denn eigentlich mit der foto-dvd von der jubeltour aus?
> ist ja auch schon ein monat her...
> wirds die noch geben oder ist das untergegangen?



leider haben wir das komplette Material noch nicht zusammen, ist aber in Arbeit!


----------



## tail-light (25. November 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Also heute nachmittag wäre ich auch zu haben.  Vielleicht zeigt Ina uns ja noch mal ein paar schöne Wege in ihrem Revier.
> 
> Oli, und dich nehmen wir dann auch mit.


 
Sorry Jungs, habe gerade erst reingeschaut.... !!!​ 
Leider bin ich auch seit Freitag richtig schön krank, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!!​ 
Aber das holen wir nach, versprochen!!!!
TL​


----------



## XCRacer (25. November 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> ...Trails fürs Bootcamp besichtigen...


Du denkst ja daran, das Bernd mitkommt! Sollten ausgewogene Touren sein, wo auch er seinen Spaß hat


----------



## MausD (25. November 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ...das Bernd...auch ... seinen Spaß hat


Pascal ist doch dabei


----------



## Bick (25. November 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> 3h inkl. An- und Abfahrt oder 3h nur auf der Sophie?
> War ja mit Pascal auch mal oben. Nur Vergeigt man leider viel Zeit bei der Anfahrt.




Ohne Anfahrt. Hatte das Rad am Auto aufm Träger dorthin gefahren.
Nur 3 Std da rumgeheizt.


----------



## burns68 (25. November 2007)

tail-light schrieb:


> Sorry Jungs, habe gerade erst reingeschaut.... !!!​
> Leider bin ich auch seit Freitag richtig schön krank,
> 
> 
> ...




Gute Besserung, werde schnell wieder gesund!


----------



## talybont (25. November 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Du denkst ja daran, das Bernd mitkommt! Sollten ausgewogene Touren sein, wo auch er seinen Spaß hat


Ich male mal ein Scenario:
1. Tag: irgendein Donnerstag/Feiertag (ist in 2008 etwas beschissen, da Christi Himmelfahrt am 1. Mai ist) --> an der Haardt ist es zu voll --> ab ins Hinterland in den Bikepark, so 4h ab Hochspeyer bis nach Lambrecht --> voll berndtauglich
2. Tag Freitag/Brückentag: die Haardt ist unser, inkl. aller Trails und aller Höhenmeter. Bernd setzten wir bsp. an der Hoohen Loog ab (da kann er dem Kaffee, Bier oder der Rieslingschorle fröhnen) und der Rest lässt es mal richtig krachen!
3. Tag Samstag: ist auch verhältnismäßig unkritsch. Können so verfahren wie Freitag (nur suchen wir für Bernd eine andere Hütte  
4. Tag Sonntag: ist immer der Tag für eine kürzere Tour ab DÜW oder Wachenheimm geführt von Tobsn. Ist normalerweise nicht so schlimm, da das Gruppenniveau doch stark auseinanderläuft. Da kann er wieder mit  

Außerdem, unterstützt ihn doch mal in Sachen Fahrtechnik, Kondition und Selbstvertrauen!!! Was seid Ihr überhaupt für Kollegen  

Gruß,
Armin


----------



## HolyBen (25. November 2007)

Macht euch doch keine Sorgen wegen mir. 

Wenn der Termin über Fronleichnam sein wird, dann gibt es eh keine Probleme, da kann ich nämlich nicht.  

Wenn es ein anderer Termin wird und ich mitkomme, dann gibt es auch keine Probleme. Wenn man mir vorher sagt was ansteht, dann bin ich groß genug zu entscheiden, ob ich es mir zutraue oder nicht.

Also alles gar kein Problem.


----------



## cyberp (25. November 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche . Werde versuchen in Zukunft auch nochmal anwesend zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (26. November 2007)

Hallo Dieter !

Stehe am Mittwoch wieder für einer deiner berühmten Mittwochstouren zur Verfügung! Hab, wie immer, bis 12Uhr Zeit.

Voraussetzung: Halbwegs stabile Wetterlage! Bei Regen oder Schnee fahr' ich nicht!

Grüüüße


----------



## Wheeler9990 (27. November 2007)

Wer hätte Lust auf ne GLÜHWEINTOUR?
Ich würde dann Glühwein und eine Stärkung vorbereiten. Meine Idee wäre: Start gegen 15:00 Uhr in Mausbach, gegen 16:30 Glühweinstop (könnte Zweifall oder Werth anbieten), gegen 18:00 Uhr Rückkehr in Mausbach und Einkehr in die Pizzeria. Terminvorschläge: 8.12. oder 15.12. oder 16.12.


----------



## XCRacer (27. November 2007)

Glühweintouren sind immer gut 
Ich möchte am kommenden Samstag eine lockere frauentaugliche Tour zum Jülicher- oder Stolberger Weihnachtsmarkt machen. Einige erinnern sich sicher noch an die Jülicher Tour vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## Bick (27. November 2007)

Ich kann am Sa. nicht. Kinderwochenende


----------



## niki-2 (27. November 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter !
> 
> Stehe am Mittwoch wieder für einer deiner berühmten Mittwochstouren zur Verfügung! Hab, wie immer, bis 12Uhr Zeit.
> 
> ...



Ist ja wunderbar!! 

Das Wetter soll morgen auch einigermaßen stabil sein, ich denke wir können starten 

Hier der Termin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5536

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## kurzer37 (27. November 2007)

Hallo Leute
hier ein Termin für Morgen http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5538 .

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratze (27. November 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> hier ein Termin für Morgen http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5538 .
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



Bin morgen dabei !
Wie finde ich denn den kurzen in Zweifall ??


----------



## Bick (27. November 2007)

Er wohnt im Haus mit der kleinsten Eingangstür.


----------



## mcmarki (27. November 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Glühweintouren sind immer gut
> Ich möchte am kommenden Samstag eine lockere frauentaugliche Tour zum Jülicher- oder Stolberger Weihnachtsmarkt machen. Einige erinnern sich sicher noch an die Jülicher Tour vom letzten Jahr.



Ich wäre für den Stolberger Weihnachtsmarkt


----------



## kurzer37 (27. November 2007)

ratze schrieb:


> Bin morgen dabei !
> Wie finde ich denn den kurzen in Zweifall ??


 

Treffpunkt  Schartstrasse 27. Gasthof zum Walde links rein


----------



## talybont (27. November 2007)

Bin ab 06.12. für ein langes WE in Eschweiler und habe den Crosser im Gepäck. Stünde somit also nur für Ben-taugliche Runden zur Verfügung


----------



## HolyBen (27. November 2007)

"Leider" habe ich an dem Wochenende meine Betriebsweihnachtsfeier.  

Das heißt Schachmatt für das restliche WE.


----------



## rpo35 (27. November 2007)

Wer saufen kann, kann auch arbeiten!!! Mann oh mann...kann ich nicht wenigstens einen brauchbaren Teamkollegen haben?


----------



## Cecil974 (27. November 2007)

Och Bernd. Komm mit. Soll doch ne frauentaugliche Tour sein. Also kannste auch aufm Weihnachtsmarkt weitertrinken


----------



## rpo35 (27. November 2007)

Je nach Wetter tauchen wir Samstag evtl. auch wieder in E-Weiler auf


----------



## talybont (28. November 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Wer saufen kann, kann auch arbeiten!!! Mann oh mann...kann ich nicht wenigstens einen brauchbaren Teamkollegen haben?


  jedem das was er verdient


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (29. November 2007)

^Kann hier so auf die Schnelle den dazu passenden Smilie nicht finden  Jedenfalls schubs ich dich bei der nächsten Tour mal in 'nen feuchten Graben


----------



## XCRacer (29. November 2007)

Termin für Samstag !


----------



## mcmarki (29. November 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Termin für Samstag !



dabei !

Ich wäre für den Einstieg Würselener Wald


----------



## PacMan (29. November 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Je nach Wetter tauchen wir Samstag evtl. auch wieder in E-Weiler auf


Das wäre schön. Denn dann wär ja schon klar, wer die erste Runde Glühwein ausgibt!


----------



## rpo35 (29. November 2007)




----------



## tail-light (29. November 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Termin für Samstag !


 

Wünsche euch viel Spass!!!
 Bin mit meinen Kids beim Schülerwaldlauf am Breiniger Berg!! 
Vielleicht sehen wir uns auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt


----------



## talybont (29. November 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ^Kann hier so auf die Schnelle den dazu passenden Smilie nicht finden  Jedenfalls schubs ich dich bei der nächsten Tour mal in 'nen feuchten Graben


Und wie willst DU nah genug an mich rankommen?


----------



## rpo35 (29. November 2007)

In dem ich früher starte 

Edit: Außerdem bist du in dieser Saison definitiv zuviel gefahren! Deine Beine sind müde, meine taufrisch *hust*


----------



## talybont (29. November 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Deine Beine sind müde, meine taufrisch *hust*


Ich meine fast den bösen alten Mann in Dir zu hören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (29. November 2007)

Hallo Ombas
am Sonntag ist es endlich soweit man kann mich endlich im Fernsehen 
bewundern .

Hier schon mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack darauf. http://www.moviemaze.de/media/trailer/1307,7-zwerge-maenner-allein-im-wald.html


Gruß 
einer von Sieben
Kurzer37

@ Ina da könnte Ich ja auch noch mitlaufen .


----------



## rpo35 (29. November 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> Ich meine fast den bösen alten Mann in Dir zu hören


Alt ja, böse nein


----------



## talybont (29. November 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Alt ja, böse nein


Also doch nicht wie der Michel aus Köln


----------



## rpo35 (29. November 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> Also doch nicht wie der Michel aus Köln


Ich wußte du meinst ihn


----------



## PacMan (29. November 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> dabei !
> 
> Ich wäre für den Einstieg Würselener Wald


Ich auch! Würde dann an der Glücksburg einsteigen, wenn möglich!?


----------



## rpo35 (29. November 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ich auch! Würde dann an der Glücksburg einsteigen, wenn möglich!?


Da könnt ihr Jule und mich gleich mit aufgabeln...wir rufen dich an Pascal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (29. November 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> Und wie willst DU nah genug an mich rankommen?


 
Ähm, ich störe eure Turtelei ja nur ungern, aber muß ich mir hier irgendwie Sorgen machen?


----------



## rpo35 (29. November 2007)

^es geht um's Biken


----------



## HolyBen (30. November 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ich auch! Würde dann an der Glücksburg einsteigen, wenn möglich!?



Ich auch.


----------



## rpo35 (30. November 2007)

Mal was anderes...
Wer von den Ombas hätte den morgen Abend Zeit und Lust auf 'ne kleine Sause mit Jule und mir hier in Aachen?
Ich geb' auch einen aus 
Anreise mit dem Zug ist doch von E-Weiler aus kein Problem...

Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (30. November 2007)

Grund genug, einen Auszugeben hast du ja 

Wenn ihr beide es schafft, dass Tina bis Sonntag bleibt, sind wir dabei 

Bernd! Kannst vor deiner Haustüre auf uns warten!


----------



## rpo35 (30. November 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ...Wenn ihr beide es schafft, dass Tina bis Sonntag bleibt, sind wir dabei ...


Wir werden uns Mühe geben


----------



## PacMan (1. Dezember 2007)

Na denn...

 *Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Ralph!!!* ​
Die versprochene Wegbeschreibung kommt gleich.
Morgen (heute) abend bin ich leider schon verplant.

@René: Bin morgen gegen 13:15 Uhr an der Glücksburg. Hoffe, ihr kommt da vorbei!


----------



## XCRacer (1. Dezember 2007)

*Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Ralph !*





(Werde dir aber morgen noch persönlich die Hand schütteln)

Pascal! Schau in den Termin


----------



## Holger78 (1. Dezember 2007)

Da schließ ich mich mal an:

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!   

Sattelstützen- und Speichenbruch !!


----------



## Jule (1. Dezember 2007)

Ich will auch schnell: Alles Liebe zum Geburtstag, Ralph! 
So, und jetzt stell den Kuchen weg und komm schmusen. 

@Pascal: Guck mal bitte nach deinen Mails. Wahrscheinlich brauchst du uns gar keine Wegbeschreibung mehr schicken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (1. Dezember 2007)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag Ralph.


Feier nicht zu viel, schließlich bist Du der einzige, der Punkte macht.


----------



## GeDe (1. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Ralph,

auch von mir " Happy Birthday " und weiterhin Gesundheit, Glück und Erfolg. ( Egal wobei  )


----------



## tail-light (1. Dezember 2007)

Lieber Ralph,
auch von mir alles Gute 
zum Geburtstag!!





​


----------



## niki-2 (1. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Ralph,

natürlich auch von mir Happy Birthday!!!

      

Kann leider heute Abend nicht dabei sein muß arbeiten.

Allen anderen viel Spaß bei der Adventstour heute Nachmittag und eine schöne Geburtstagsfeier in Aachen!!! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## GeJott (1. Dezember 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Termin für Samstag !



Ich komme evtl an der Stolberger Burg dazu.  

ab wann seit ihr dort?

Gerd

@ Ralph:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Lass Dich ordentlich feiern

Gerd


----------



## redrace (1. Dezember 2007)

Na dann! Herzlichen Glückwunsch Ralph!!!!! Auch von Edith!


----------



## Xxmurax (1. Dezember 2007)

ralph, auch von mir alles gute zum geburtstag!!


----------



## Enrgy (1. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Ralph, traditionell natürlich auch von mir alles Gute!!


----------



## ratze (1. Dezember 2007)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag Ralph!
Feier schön und fahr wenig Rad ! 

grüße
ratze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (1. Dezember 2007)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Ralph.

Komme gleich zum 13.00 Dürwiss Treffpunkt


----------



## XCRacer (1. Dezember 2007)

GeJott schrieb:


> ab wann seit ihr dort?


Wird frühstens 15:30 Uhr werden. Eher später, würde ich sagen. Hängt stark vom Gegenwind der ersten halben Stunde ab 
Kann dich gerne ansimsen, wenn wir da sind (?)


----------



## rpo35 (1. Dezember 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Alles gute zum Geburtstag Ralph.
> 
> 
> Feier nicht zu viel, schließlich bist Du der einzige, der Punkte macht.


Ja, bin mal gespannt, ob du nicht doch noch 'ne Ausrede für gleich findest  



GeDe schrieb:


> Hallo Ralph,
> 
> auch von mir " Happy Birthday " und weiterhin Gesundheit, Glück und Erfolg. ( Egal wobei  )


Weiß gar nicht was du meinst   



Enrgy schrieb:


> Hallo Ralph, traditionell natürlich auch von mir alles Gute!!


Ja lieber Volker, den Gruß schick' ich dann gleich mal zurück - auch dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!



ratze schrieb:


> Alles gute zum Geburtstag Ralph!
> Feier schön und fahr wenig Rad !
> 
> grüße
> ratze


Hey, sei nicht so egoistisch! Wir müssen alle fahren wie die Blöden  

Nochmal herzlichen Dank für die vielen Geburtstagsgrüße!

Ralph


----------



## talybont (1. Dezember 2007)

Ralph  
und sag Jule mal, dass sie sich keine Gedanken machen braucht. Heisse ja nicht ...


----------



## RS-Hunter (1. Dezember 2007)

Hi Ralph,

herzlichen Glückwunsch!

... gleich mehr persönlich.

P.S. wenn ich morgen früh nicht weg müsste, wäre ich ja heute Abend dabei, schade ​


----------



## Boris75 (1. Dezember 2007)

Hi Ralph,

Alles Gute auch von mir. Laß dich reich beschenken !
Ich hab meine Saison jetzt beendet um nächstes Jahr
wieder voll durchzustarten.

Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (1. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Ralph.

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir  
Lass Dich reich beschenken. Bis gleich, Stephan


----------



## FilledBratze (1. Dezember 2007)

Mein Rad ist in nen miesen Zustand. Muss erst noch ein paar Sachen abschmieren und mach mich dann auf ne Solotour. Lasst euch den Glühwein schmecken - findet sich saicher noch ein anderer Termin, an dem wir das nachholen können


----------



## GeJott (1. Dezember 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wird frühstens 15:30 Uhr werden. Eher später, würde ich sagen. Hängt stark vom Gegenwind der ersten halben Stunde ab
> Kann dich gerne ansimsen, wenn wir da sind (?)



Danke,
Hat sich mittlerweile erledigt. Uns hat der wohl heute einzige Schauer eiskalt am Jägerhaus erwischt. Einige von uns waren ziemlich nass und durchgefrohren. Aufgrund eines Mehrheitsbeschlusses wurde die heimische Pizzeria dann vorgezogen.


----------



## PacMan (1. Dezember 2007)

Der selbe Schauer hat uns auch erwischt. Aber da waren wir glücklicherweise halbwegs geschützt im Würselener Wald unterwegs, so dass wir weiter fahren konnten.


----------



## kurzer37 (1. Dezember 2007)

Hy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ralph  

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## rpo35 (1. Dezember 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Mein Rad ist in nen miesen Zustand...


Wie immer ...warum haben wir überhaupt gewartet?


----------



## Wüstenhund (1. Dezember 2007)

Besser spät als nie: Von mir auch alles Gute!

Der Wüstenhund


----------



## FilledBratze (1. Dezember 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Wie immer ...warum haben wir überhaupt gewartet?


 
Ich gelobe Besserung. Wenn ein King knirscht wie ne alte Eichentür, dann würde glaube ich jeder das Ding auseinander nehmen und fetten 

Entschuldigt bitte, dass ihr mangelnder Information gewartet habt.

Den Schauer hab' ich in ner Schutzhütte ausgesessen. 

Es ist dann wohl an der Zeit in naher Zukunft eine Runde Glühwein auszugeben.


----------



## Cheng (1. Dezember 2007)

Verkaufe  MTB Mantel 26x1,9 der Marke "Kenda", neuwertig, nur ca. 10km gefahren.
Einzigartiger Grip, das Gewicht und die Optik machen diesen Reifen zu einem absoluten "muß" eines jeden ambitionierten Mountainbiker!

Bei Intresse bitte hier im Forum posten!


----------



## rpo35 (1. Dezember 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Verkaufe  MTB Mantel 26x1,9 der Marke "Kenda", neuwertig, nur ca. 10km gefahren.
> Einzigartiger Grip, das Gewicht und die Optik machen diesen Reifen zu einem absoluten "muß" eines jeden ambitionierten Mountainbiker!
> 
> Bei Intresse bitte hier im Forum posten!


Hier noch die Originlarechnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (1. Dezember 2007)

Und hier noch das Zip-Paket mit meinen Bildern: klick
René: Sag bescheid wenn du sie hast...

War übrigens wie immer sehr lustig mit euch 
Ralph

Edit: Die Videosequenzen sind von der Qualität her ganz ok...leider war der Winkel noch nicht ganz optimal. Beim nächsten mal versuch ich's mal am Lenker!


----------



## XCRacer (1. Dezember 2007)

Bericht von heute !

Meine Bilder sind zu dir unterwegs, Ralph !

Deine Bilder habe ich grade gesogen. Lade ein paar davon hoch.


----------



## rpo35 (1. Dezember 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Bericht von heute !
> 
> Meine Bilder sind zu dir unterwegs, Ralph !


Nett geschrieben! Und die Bilder kommen per Flaschenpost oder wie?


----------



## XCRacer (1. Dezember 2007)

Geschmeidig bleiben und Postfach abrufen !


----------



## rpo35 (1. Dezember 2007)

Merci und tschüß...


----------



## Dirk S. (2. Dezember 2007)

Na denn mal Prost!´ 

Schöne weihnachtliche Bilder! 

Nur habe ich den Eindruck, das bei Euch mittlerweile das Biken
nicht mehr im Vordergrund steht. 
Ich werde bei der nächsten Tour mal einen Suchtberater vorbeischicken.....  

Noch einen schönen ersten Advent.

Dirk


----------



## rpo35 (2. Dezember 2007)

Dirk S. schrieb:


> ...Nur habe ich den Eindruck, das bei Euch mittlerweile das Biken nicht mehr im Vordergrund steht. ...


Besser Saufen und Biken als nur Saufen und kaum noch Biken  

Habt ihr eigentlich die feinen Filmchen von Herrn Sonntag zum Seealpencross gesehen? Falls nicht...klick...

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## blackseal (2. Dezember 2007)

die videosequenzen im letzten teil sind der hammer. das ist wie fliegen.
da will ich auch mal hin. irgendwann.


----------



## Bick (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Ralph,

von mir noch nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (3. Dezember 2007)

Hy Leute
hier ein Termin für Morgen http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5565 . 
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Bick (3. Dezember 2007)

Schwimmflügel nicht vergessen ;-)


----------



## kurzer37 (5. Dezember 2007)

Hallo
werde morgen wieder eine Runde drehen gegen 10.30Uhr. Falls
jemand lust hat melden.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (5. Dezember 2007)

Hallo
werde morgen wieder eine Runde drehen gegen 5.30Uhr. Falls
jemand lust hat melden.
Gruß
XCRacer


----------



## niki-2 (5. Dezember 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hallo
> werde morgen wieder eine Runde drehen gegen 5.30Uhr. Falls
> jemand lust hat melden.
> Gruß
> XCRacer



nein wie albern!!!  

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## kurzer37 (5. Dezember 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hallo
> werde morgen wieder eine Runde drehen gegen 5.30Uhr. Falls
> jemand lust hat melden.
> Gruß
> XCRacer


 
Ist mir zu Früh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (5. Dezember 2007)

Kann leider nicht später! Oder du kommst mich um 14:45 in DN abholen


----------



## commencal blanc (7. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Ombas,

wie geht es euch denn so?
Hier in der Fahrradstation in Vaihingen ist gerade nichts los!
Wollt ihr nicht eure Räder zur Reparatur bringen, oder ein Rad leihen oder parken oder überhaupt? 

Tolle Öffnungszeit (7-20 Uhr), nette Zivis....  


Viele Grüße

Patrick


----------



## talybont (7. Dezember 2007)

moin,

morgen jemand lust auf ein gemütliches ründchen? wollte so ab 10 Uhr ein gemütliches ründchen durchs gemüse drehen. nur gemächliches tempo (fachfuzzies nennen sowas ga1) und keine traileskapaden. das ganze so auf etwa 3h rollzeit verteilt sollte für die jahreszeit genügen.


gruß,
armin


----------



## Tobsn (7. Dezember 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> ...keine traileskapaden...


Komm Du mir heim ....  
Verweichlichst da im Norden?


----------



## talybont (7. Dezember 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Komm Du mir heim ....
> Verweichlichst da im Norden?


halt du dich da raus du grasdackel

für die anderen: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5577
um weitere ferkel wird gebeten


----------



## PacMan (7. Dezember 2007)

Na wenn du schon so toll reimst, Armin, dann bin ich doch dabei!


----------



## MausD (7. Dezember 2007)

Wie wäre es mit etwas später, dann bin ich auch dabei. So 11 am BH


----------



## talybont (7. Dezember 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit etwas später, dann bin ich auch dabei. So 11 am BH


sieh mal nach   11 Uhr!


----------



## XCRacer (9. Dezember 2007)

Hat jemand Lust auf ne ruhige MTB-Tour? 

Ca. 3 h ab 11:00 Uhr ???

Bin jetzt schon unterwegs. Hab's Handys mit...


----------



## Cecil974 (10. Dezember 2007)

Lieber Olli!

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag und nen tollen Tag wünschen







Tina und XCR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bick (10. Dezember 2007)

Happy Birthday, Olli!


----------



## mcmarki (10. Dezember 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, Olli du alter Knochen!


----------



## PacMan (10. Dezember 2007)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Olli! ​


----------



## commencal blanc (10. Dezember 2007)

Hey Olli,
wünsche dir einen schönen Geburtstag, viele Geschenke und nette Gäste  !

Bis bald mal wieder!

Grüßle aus Stuttgart!

Patrick


----------



## kurzer37 (10. Dezember 2007)

Hy Olli


 Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Olli! 


Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## RS-Hunter (10. Dezember 2007)

Hi Olli,

Happy Birthday 
wie der Chinese sagt!  

die weitesten Geburtstagsgrüße, die Du wahrscheinlich jemals bekommen hast, sende ich Dir aus Shanghai. 

Freue mich schon wieder auf die Heimat und eine schöne Geburtstagsparty bei Dir . Dann können wir das geile Porno-Teil mal wieder aktivieren.  

Cu

Georg​


----------



## burns68 (10. Dezember 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> die weitesten Geburtstagsgrüße, die Du wahrscheinlich jemals bekommen hast, sende ich Dir aus Shanghai.
> 
> Freue mich schon wieder auf die Heimat und eine schöne Geburtstagsparty bei Dir . Dann können wir das geile Porno-Teil mal wieder aktivieren.
> 
> ...



Hi Ihr,

vielen Dank für die ganzen Grüße! Werde dieses Jahr nicht feiern, nächstes Jahr wird erst genullt!

Olli


----------



## RS-Hunter (10. Dezember 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> ... Werde dieses Jahr nicht feiern, ...



Schade ! ! !


----------



## FilledBratze (10. Dezember 2007)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (10. Dezember 2007)

Hy Olli,

natürlich auch von mit alles Gute!!!


      

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (10. Dezember 2007)

burns68 schrieb:


> Werde dieses Jahr nicht feiern...


Dann steht Dieters Glühweintour ja nichts mehr im Weg


----------



## HolyBen (10. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Olli,

alles Gute auch von mir zum Geburtstag.

Genieße das kommende Jahr, danach bist auch Du ein alter Sack.


----------



## niki-2 (10. Dezember 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Dann steht Dieters Glühweintour ja nichts mehr im Weg



Das kommt jetzt leider zu kurzfristig, da Bettina Samstag arbeiten muß!  

Ich hoffe das ich Samstag auch mitfahren kann, da ich die Kinder dann alleine lassen muß!

Glühweintour gibts dann wieder zu Ostern, versprochen!! 

Ist ja dann fast schon Tradition!! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## rpo35 (10. Dezember 2007)

Hi Olli,

auch von mir die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag!!


Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (10. Dezember 2007)

Hi Olli, alles Gute auch von mir aus Nürnberg. Und Samstag wird gefahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (10. Dezember 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Hi Olli, alles Gute auch von mir aus Nürnberg. Und Samstag wird gefahren!


Was ist denn geplant? Je nach Wetterlage und Zeitfenster kommen wir auch...

Ralph


----------



## GeJott (10. Dezember 2007)

Glückwunsch Olli. 

Lass es Krachen ! 

Gerd


----------



## burns68 (10. Dezember 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Dann steht Dieters Glühweintour ja nichts mehr im Weg



Sollten wir am Samstag zufällig  an einem Weihnachtsmarkt vorbei kommen, dann geben ich gerne 1 o. 2 Runden aus.

Olli


----------



## talybont (10. Dezember 2007)

lieber Olli  

Nächsten Samstag bin ich auch wieder im Lande: also, lasst uns wieder einsauen


----------



## rpo35 (10. Dezember 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Was ist denn geplant? Je nach Wetterlage und Zeitfenster kommen wir auch...
> 
> Ralph


Jetzt ist es nur noch eine Frage des Wetters...das mit dem Zeitfenster hat sich erledigt


----------



## Jule (10. Dezember 2007)

Lieber Olli, alles Gute zum Geburtstag wünscht dir die Jule.


----------



## tail-light (11. Dezember 2007)

Lieber Olli,

auch von mir nachträglich
alles Gute zum Geburtstag
drück
TL


----------



## GeDe (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Olli, 

das mit den Geburtstagsgrüßen muss ich noch üben.
Von mir - wenn auch verspätet - herzliche Glückwünsche. 
Ich wünsche Dir zum Feste nur das Allerbeste. 

Bis demnächst
GeDe


----------



## rpo35 (11. Dezember 2007)

Wer stellt denn für Samstag mal was rein?


----------



## niki-2 (11. Dezember 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Wer stellt denn für Samstag mal was rein?




Nur nicht nervös werden, das macht bestimmt der Weihnachtsmann 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (11. Dezember 2007)

Du Ralph. Ich warte schon die ganze Zeit


----------



## rpo35 (11. Dezember 2007)

Worauf denn ?


----------



## HolyBen (12. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Mädels,

ich melde mich bis zum Wochenende ab, bin Nähe Heidelberg. 

Sucht ne schöne Tour für Samstag aus; ich muss diverse Vorweihnachtskalorien abbauen.  

Grüüüße
Bernd


----------



## IGGY (12. Dezember 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Worauf denn ?



Das du einen Termin reinsetzt oder jemand anderes! Ich hoffe das es dann diesmal von der Zeit her paßt.


----------



## rpo35 (12. Dezember 2007)

Achso...dann warte mal weiter auf "jemand anders"...bin am Omerbach nicht für die Termine zuständig


----------



## MausD (12. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt schon der Termin für Samstag 
Startzeit kann noch nach vorne oder hinten geändert werden, je nach dem was das Gro der Mitfahrer bevorzugt.


----------



## rpo35 (12. Dezember 2007)

Bitte nicht noch früher, wir reisen mit den Bikes an. Ob wir beim Glühen dabei sind kann ich noch nicht sagen. Aber wenn, dann wäre für uns Eschweiler sicher günstiger.

Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (12. Dezember 2007)

So früh kann ich nicht Vor-Glühen. Hab Nachtschicht. Ihr braucht euch aber nicht nach mir zu richten, ich finde euch schon. Spätestens am Glühweinstand hab ich euch.


----------



## Cheng (12. Dezember 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> Jetzt schon der Termin für Samstag
> Startzeit kann noch nach vorne oder hinten geändert werden, je nach dem was das Gro der Mitfahrer bevorzugt.



Also ich denke 13Uhr sollte reichen, dann könnte René sicher auch direkt mitfahren! Habe mich mal eingetragen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin am Samstag leider nicht dabei. Hab schon andere angenehme Verpflichtungen...


----------



## niki-2 (12. Dezember 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Also ich denke 13Uhr sollte reichen, dann könnte René sicher auch direkt mitfahren! Habe mich mal eingetragen!



13.00 Uhr wäre für mich auch besser!! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (12. Dezember 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> 13Uhr ... könnte René ... mitfahren!


So isses!



> Habe mich mal eingetragen!


Mache ich dann auch 

Soll dich Grüßen von deiner Bekannten aus der Vordereifel


----------



## RS-Hunter (12. Dezember 2007)

I'll be back on Saturday. "China geht zu Ende"

Habe mich auch schon für Samstag eingetragen. Mir würde der 13:00 Uhr Termin auch besser gefallen.

Danke

Cu
Georg


----------



## IGGY (12. Dezember 2007)

Naja das war dann wohl mal wieder nichts. Ich starte mit Kai dann zwischen 10-11 Uhr! Schade


----------



## Cheng (12. Dezember 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Soll dich Grüßen von deiner Bekannten aus der Vordereifel



Hmmm, welche meinst Du denn?

aber trotzdem danke dafür!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (12. Dezember 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> ich melde mich bis zum Wochenende ab, bin Nähe Heidelberg.


Dann bist Du ja in meiner Nähe! gehen wir Nightriden?  Einmal HD- Weisser Stein und zurück, das wäre eine tolle Tour!  

Bis Samstag!

Gruß,
Armin


----------



## mcmarki (13. Dezember 2007)

Also ich würde gerne was früher fahren.
Marcel, wie schaut es denn mit einer pre-tour tour aus. Start dann gegen 11.00 h - 11.30 h ?


----------



## MausD (13. Dezember 2007)

Terminänderung für die Samstagsfahrt. Start jetzt um *13 Uhr*

@mc Vorher kann ich leider nicht, ich muss noch Weihnachtseinkäufe tätigen und das an einem Samstag


----------



## Jule (13. Dezember 2007)

Ist die Tour zickentauglich?


----------



## blackseal (13. Dezember 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> Ist die Tour zickentauglich?



...das würde mich auch interessieren. vor allem nachdem neulich jemand mein rad als "damenrad" tituliert hat... aber vielleicht war ja auch nur mein fahrstil gemeint.


----------



## mcmarki (13. Dezember 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> Terminänderung für die Samstagsfahrt. Start jetzt um *13 Uhr*
> 
> @mc Vorher kann ich leider nicht, ich muss noch Weihnachtseinkäufe tätigen und das an einem Samstag



selbst schuld - 

ich schau dann ob ich mit euch fahre entscheide ich spontan - wartet nicht auf mich.


----------



## PacMan (13. Dezember 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> Ist die Tour zickentauglich?


Warum? Wen wolltest du mitbringen?


----------



## rpo35 (13. Dezember 2007)

mich.


----------



## Jule (13. Dezember 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Warum? Wen wolltest du mitbringen?


Fahr nie mit mir wenn ich HungerPipiDurstKalt-Hab.
Aber du hast ja eh schon "andere angenehmere Verpflichtungen".


----------



## PacMan (13. Dezember 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (13. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Ihr,

es ist 23:30 Uhr und ich warte in Shanghai auf meinen Flug. ''Delayed'' *grr*. 

Wie ich sehe ist der Start für Samstag auf 13:00 Uhr verschoben.  des passt.

Cu und ein letzter Gruss aus Shanghai 

Georg


----------



## PacMan (13. Dezember 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> Aber du hast ja eh schon "andere angenehmere Verpflichtungen".


Naja, die Frauen-Quote ist bei "meiner anderen Verpflichtung" höher. Aber ich kann mir trotzdem nichts angenehmeres vorstellen, als mit euch Ombas durch den Matsch zu radeln!  

@Georg: Guten Flug!


----------



## Jule (14. Dezember 2007)

So wie's aussieht hat sich das mit der Tour am Samstag für mich sowieso erledigt. Jody ist aufgrund massiver techn. Pannen erstmal ausgeschaltet. Ich hab' jetzt schon das dritte Laufrad für dieses Jahr getötet. Scheinbar bin ich viel zu fett und fahre zu wild....   

Oder das ist alles nur teurer Schrott!

Jody


----------



## Bick (14. Dezember 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr,
> 
> es ist 23:30 Uhr und ich warte in Shanghai auf meinen Flug. ''Delayed'' *grr*.
> 
> ...



...der eine kommt, der andere geht.

Ich sach dann schonmal "Tschö" an alle Ombas, ich mach mich am
Sonntag für ne Woche vom Acker - nach Spanien, in die Nähe von
Valencia. Laßt´s Euch gutgehen und viel Spaß bei der Weihnachtsfeier.
Fotos und Tourberichte bring ich natürlich mit...


----------



## commencal blanc (14. Dezember 2007)

Weihnachtsfeier, ich höre immer Weihnachtsfeier 

Bin ab nächste Woche Freitag wieder im Ombaland... 
Soll ich schwäbisches Bier mitbringen  ?


----------



## rpo35 (14. Dezember 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> ...Oder das ist alles nur teurer Schrott!...


In dem Fall stimmt das wohl so  aber der Hirsch ist heute Abend wieder fahrbereit


----------



## Cecil974 (14. Dezember 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> Ich hab' jetzt schon das dritte Laufrad für dieses Jahr getötet. Scheinbar bin ich viel zu fett und fahre zu wild....



Hast halt ne Serie mit schlechtem Material  und außerdem haste doch den lieben Kerl an deiner Seite der es richtet, damit du morgen Ombananien unsicher machen kannst... Manchmal sind se doch für was zu gebrauchen 

Tina


----------



## rpo35 (14. Dezember 2007)

Gibts eigentlich für morgen noch weitere mögliche Treffpunkte?


----------



## talybont (14. Dezember 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> Ich hab' jetzt schon das dritte Laufrad für dieses Jahr getötet. Scheinbar bin ich viel zu fett und fahre zu wild....
> 
> Oder das ist alles nur teurer Schrott!


Hatte dieses Jahr auch schon vier Speichenbrüche: 3x Stadtschlampe, 1x Racer.
Liegt zum einen an der minderen Einspeichqualität, zum anderen an der eingeleiteten Kraft am HR.
Machst Du mehr VR oder HR kaputt? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war es das letzte Mal ein HR, und das sah nach grober Fehlbehandlung aus 

Hoffentlich ist bis morgen mein Schnupfen weg: wenn der vom Chlor (Schwimmbad) kommt, ist das kein Thema. Wenn nicht, naja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (14. Dezember 2007)

Hallo
werde morgen gegen 14 Uhr mit Berta aus Mausbach eine Frauentaugliche Tour fahren ca. 2Std. D.h Räder mit Seitenständern , Katzenaugen und dergleichen sind zugelassen . Und sehr wenig Trails damit kein Matsch ans Rad kommt, ausser an meins natürlich.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Jule (14. Dezember 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> Machst Du mehr VR oder HR kaputt? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war es das letzte Mal ein HR, und das sah nach grober Fehlbehandlung aus



1xVR, 2xHR. Das mit der groben Fehlbehandlung ist ja wohl ein Scherz. Ich als Obermemme steig' doch überall ab, wenn's zu sehr poltert. 

Ralph hätte meine blöden Laufräder an einem Nachmittag kurz und klein gekriegt, davon bin ich überzeugt. 

@Tina: Er schraubt schon seit 2 Stunden an meinem Hirsch rum. 
Ich kann morgen doch mitfahren.


----------



## rpo35 (14. Dezember 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> [email protected]: Er schraubt schon seit 2 Stunden an meinem Hirsch rum.
> Ich kann morgen doch mitfahren.


Vorher hat ER noch schnell 2 neue Laufräder rangeschleppt denn manchmal hilft Schrauben alleine eben leider nicht. Jetzt hatten wir erstmal die Nase voll von dem edlen Leichtbauschrott und der Hirsch rollt, zumindest bis auf weiteres, auf preiswerten und robusten Mavic Crossride 

So bis morgen, wir müssen noch was mampfen gehen!
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (14. Dezember 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich für morgen noch weitere mögliche Treffpunkte?



Ich weiß nicht was Marcel geplant hat, wenn es aber Richtung Jülich geht ist es nicht ganz so einfach. Warum kommt ihr nicht mit der Euregiobahn?


----------



## XCRacer (14. Dezember 2007)

@Jody: Bei all den Defekten, solltest du vielleicht den Mechaniker wechseln


----------



## rpo35 (14. Dezember 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> @Jody: Bei all den Defekten, solltest du vielleicht den Mechaniker wechseln


Am Sonntag fährt sie dich zur Strafe in Grund und Boden 
Der schei$ Lieferant ist alles schuld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (14. Dezember 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was Marcel geplant hat, wenn es aber Richtung Jülich geht ist es nicht ganz so einfach. Warum kommt ihr nicht mit der Euregiobahn?


Nixda Cheng, wir kommen zur Tanke...Punkte ohne Ende


----------



## MausD (14. Dezember 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was Marcel geplant hat, wenn es aber Richtung Jülich geht ist es nicht ganz so einfach.


Richtung Jülich kenne ich leider nicht genügend Nicht-Asphalt-Wege.
Lediglich um den Tagebau, aber der ist ja wohl nicht Abendfüllend.


rpo35 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich für morgen noch weitere mögliche Treffpunkte?


Wahlweise eine Runde um die Wehbach-Talsperre. Hier wäre Treffpunkt
Gottfriedskreuz möglich. Also nicht genaues weiß man nicht....
Vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein Tages-Guido


----------



## MausD (14. Dezember 2007)

Was lange währt....jetzt schon der Bericht der letztwöchigen Ausfahrt


----------



## Jule (14. Dezember 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> @Jody: Bei all den Defekten, solltest du vielleicht den Mechaniker wechseln


Wen schlägst du vor?


----------



## XCRacer (15. Dezember 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


>


Du weißt doch, Ralph: Was sich neckt... 



> Wen schlägst du vor?


Frag doch mal den Bratze. Der wohnt beim Bernd im Vorgarten im Wohnwagen. Vielleicht kümmert er sich um deinen Hirsch.


----------



## rpo35 (15. Dezember 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Du weißt doch, Ralph: Was sich neckt... ...


Stimmt, ich knutsch dich nachher so doll, dass du im Graben landest 

So bis später!
Ralph


----------



## FilledBratze (15. Dezember 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> Wen schlägst du vor?


Selbst ist die Frau. Aber Dein Hirsch röhrt doch immer Weiß' gar nicht, was Du hast?! Fahr' mal mit mir und Du weißt, was Materialschlacht heißt


----------



## FilledBratze (15. Dezember 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Du weißt doch, Ralph: Was sich neckt...
> 
> 
> Frag doch mal den Bratze. Der wohnt beim Bernd im Vorgarten im Wohnwagen. Vielleicht kümmert er sich um deinen Hirsch.


 
Bernd hat doch gar keinen Wohnwagen*confused*!?


----------



## HolyBen (15. Dezember 2007)

Stephan, das Ding, das vor meiner Haustüre steht, ist ein Wohnwagen.  

Du solltest beim schneiden von Kunststoffen wirklich darauf achten die Dämpfe nicht permanent zu inhalieren.


----------



## HolyBen (15. Dezember 2007)

Für alle Mitfahrer/innen: von drauß´vom Garten komm´ich her und kann Euch sagen: es fröstelt sehr. 


Zieht Euch warm an und nehmt genug Kleingeld für Glühwein mit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (15. Dezember 2007)

Ich mach heute das Schlusslicht: ist doch ein Schnupfen geworden. Halte mich nun mit Cortison-Nasenspray über Wasser und werde permanent dem Radfahrergruß fröhnen  Bis gleich!


----------



## Cecil974 (15. Dezember 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich knutsch dich nachher so doll, dass du im Graben landest
> 
> So bis später!
> Ralph



Ähm gibts da was zwischen euch beiden, das Jule und ich wissen sollten???


----------



## HolyBen (15. Dezember 2007)

Nein, dass solltet ihr nicht wissen.


----------



## ratze (15. Dezember 2007)

Hi !
War ne schön Tour heute !
Nur schade das ich nicht mit Glühen konnte !


----------



## FilledBratze (15. Dezember 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Stephan, das Ding, das vor meiner Haustüre steht, ist ein Wohnwagen.
> 
> Du solltest beim schneiden von Kunststoffen wirklich darauf achten die Dämpfe nicht permanent zu inhalieren.


 
Hab' ich Dir das "Ding" - ich liebe Bennies Zweideutigkeit - etwa zusammengeschneidert?! Mit Kunststoffen hatte ich noch nichts zu tun, wohl aber mit Stoffen, aus denen dann Kunst wurde


----------



## talybont (15. Dezember 2007)

In der Ecke war ich auch noch nie: habe gedacht, irgendwann in Gürzenich rauszukomen  
Nun hänge ich hier mit Triefnase und hab sie ab.


----------



## HolyBen (16. Dezember 2007)

Morjen, schöne Tour gestern, die von der Streckenzusammenstellung für mich neu war (glaube ich zumindest). 

Wenn jemand die Strecke aufgezeichnet hat, kann er sie bitte ins interne Forum stellen ?

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## XCRacer (16. Dezember 2007)

Hier die Bilder von Ralph: http://www.omerbach.de/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=75

War eine schöne Tour. Mal ganz anders zusammengestellt, dank wiederbelebten MTBScout 
Er hätte sich nur etwas mehr durchsetzen müssen. Fahrn wir links oder rechts, oder was ?  

Aufgezeichnet hab ich nix !


----------



## niki-2 (16. Dezember 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Morjen, schöne Tour gestern, die von der Streckenzusammenstellung für mich neu war (glaube ich zumindest).
> 
> Wenn jemand die Strecke aufgezeichnet hat, kann er sie bitte ins interne Forum stellen ?
> 
> ...



Kann mich da nur anschließen!!  

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatte Thorsten doch sein GPS dabei!
Falls er nichts aufgezeichnet hat werde ich die Tour Mittwoch noch einmal nachfahren! 

Mit GPS!!

Gruß

Dieter

P.S.

Allen anderen schöne Tour heute, das Wetter ist ja klasse , aber bitterkalt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (16. Dezember 2007)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatte Thorsten doch sein GPS dabei!



sagte ich schon das ich Accus hasse!  

Viel Spaß dann am Mittwoch!


----------



## PacMan (16. Dezember 2007)

Ich will 'nen Bericht! Ich will 'nen Track!


----------



## XCRacer (17. Dezember 2007)

Track = Nein !
Bericht = Hier !


----------



## MausD (17. Dezember 2007)

Morgen.
Track habe ich, kommt Mittwoch ins Netz.
Mit dem Durchsetzen ist das so ne Sache; also wären wir auf einem Schiff gewesen, hätte ich euch am Kreuz Nierchen alle wegen Meuterns hängen müssen; seid Froh 

P.S. Danke für den Bericht, Rene, hätte ich selbst nicht besser schreiben können, höchstens später...


----------



## rpo35 (17. Dezember 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> ...hätte ich euch am Kreuz Nierchen alle wegen Meuterns hängen müssen; seid Froh ...


Ich hab' nix gesagt Kollege


----------



## talybont (17. Dezember 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich hab' nix gesagt Kollege


ich aach net, und wenn, denn wors die Ergäldung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (18. Dezember 2007)

Hat jemand Lust auf 'nen Sternschnuppen-Nightride morgen abend?

@Armin: Gute Besserung


----------



## Jule (18. Dezember 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust auf 'nen Sternschnuppen-Nightride morgen abend?


 
Ist die Schwierigkeit "mittel" weil man beim Trailfahren gleichzeitig Sternschnuppen gucken muß? Das kann nur schief gehen!


----------



## Holger78 (18. Dezember 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Sternschnuppen-Nightride[/url] morgen abend?QUOTE]
> 
> Bist Du n Hobby-Astronom? Wo hast Du bloß die Info ausgegraben?!    Echt interessant zu wissen!
> Viel Spaß bei der Fahrt
> ...


----------



## PacMan (18. Dezember 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> Ist die Schwierigkeit "mittel" weil man beim Trailfahren gleichzeitig Sternschnuppen gucken muß? Das kann nur schief gehen!


Richtig erfasst! Macht aber doppelt Spaß!  



			
				Holger78 schrieb:
			
		

> Bist Du n Hobby-Astronom? Wo hast Du bloß die Info ausgegraben?!


Ach, es gibt da 'ne Musikerin mit 'ner Harfe... die hat da ein Lied über den Sternschnuppen-Schwarm im Dezember geschrieben:


			
				Joanna Newsom schrieb:
			
		

> You taught me the names of the stars overhead that I wrote down in my ledger
> Though all I knew of the rote universe were those pleiades loosed in december



Nee. Ich hab Samstag nacht in ca. 20 Minuten zufällig 4 Sternschnuppen gesehen. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Holger78 (18. Dezember 2007)

Da fällt mir nix mehr ein.
Daß Du das durch Zufall entdeckt hast nimmt mir allerdings die Möglichkeit Dich bezüglich der kommenden Lottozahlen als Orakel zu befragen


----------



## talybont (18. Dezember 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ach, es gibt da 'ne Musikerin mit 'ner Harfe... die hat da ein Lied über den Sternschnuppen-Schwarm im Dezember geschrieben:


Hafenkonzert  
Danke, geht schon wieder besser!

Gruß,
Armin


----------



## HolyBen (18. Dezember 2007)

Nabend, meine Nachbarn sind eben abgefackelt und so sieht es bei uns auf dem Grundstück aus:


----------



## niki-2 (18. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Bernd,
bei euch alles in Ordnung?


----------



## HolyBen (18. Dezember 2007)

Bei uns alles in Ordnung, nur dem Haus der Nachbarn geht es nicht so gut. 

Ich habe nur taghelle Beleuchtung durch zig Feuerwehrmänner mit Strahlern.

Gerade fährt ein freundlicher Feuerwehrmann auf der Drehleiter an meinem Fenster vorbei.

Zum Glück keine Personenschäden, Sandra hat die Nachbarn noch rechtzeitig rausgeklingelt.


----------



## rpo35 (18. Dezember 2007)

Ach du Schei$e ...schön zu hören, dass bei euch alles in Ordnung ist!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (18. Dezember 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Bei uns alles in Ordnung, nur dem Haus der Nachbarn geht es nicht so gut.
> 
> Ich habe nur taghelle Beleuchtung durch zig Feuerwehrmänner mit Strahlern.
> 
> ...



War Sandra eine aufmerksame Nachbarin oder hat sie den Rauchmelder gehört??

Ich kann nur sagen KAUFT RAUCHMELDER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Holger78 (18. Dezember 2007)

wow - schei...!!
Kannst Du bei dem freundlichen Herrn draußen mal nach einer Flutlicht-BikeLampe für mich fragen?


----------



## kurzer37 (18. Dezember 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Nabend, meine Nachbarn sind eben abgefackelt und so sieht es bei uns auf dem Grundstück aus:


 
Da hast du aber Glück gehabt und kannst auch noch Heizung sparen. Würde Kartoffeln über 
dem Feuer rösten, haben wir bei der Feuerwehr auch immer gemacht.

Donnerstag ca. 10.30 Uhr ab Gedautal(blackseal) falls jemand mit möchte.Runde führt nach E-weiler und zurück.


----------



## Holger78 (18. Dezember 2007)

und noch einer...
@redrace:
warum - bist Du Rauchmelder-Vertreter?    
sorry Jungs - in dem Clown war n Frühstück mit drin...


----------



## talybont (18. Dezember 2007)

Holger78 schrieb:


> und noch einer...
> @redrace:
> warum - bist Du Rauchmelder-Vertreter?
> Er ist was Grisu immer werden wollte!



Gruß,
Armin

Scheiss Adventskränze!!! Habe auch schon einen mit dem Feuerlöscher in die ewigen Jagdgründe befördert, weil meine Oma gepennt hat. Da war ich 17 oder 18.


----------



## Holger78 (18. Dezember 2007)

hatt ich als zweite option im kopf  
so, jetzt genug der flachen witze (zumindest für heut)

Hoffe der Schaden is nich zu groß; auch in Bezug auf Familienschätze u.ä..
Kenn sie zwar nicht - aber Dank sei Sandra


----------



## FilledBratze (18. Dezember 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Nabend, meine Nachbarn sind eben abgefackelt und so sieht es bei uns auf dem Grundstück aus:


 
Klingt ja gar nicht gut. Ist auch wirklich dumm gelaufen für die Nachbarn - Weihnachten im Hotel.
Bernd war es der ganze Aufwand denn wert, mir Deinen Wohnwagen nochmal bildlich in Erinnerung zu bringen?


----------



## MausD (18. Dezember 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> ...mir Deinen Wohnwagen nochmal bildlich in Erinnerung zu bringen?


Sei froh das deine Wohnung nicht auch abgefackelt ist


----------



## XCRacer (18. Dezember 2007)

Holger78 schrieb:


> @redrace: warum - bist Du Rauchmelder-Vertreter?


Ne, er ist einer von den Kerlen mit den gelben Helmen, die euch aus euren brennenden Häusern rausholen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (19. Dezember 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ne, er ist einer von den Kerlen mit den gelben Helmen, die euch aus euren brennenden Häusern rausholen müssen.



Gibt´s denn keine Mindestkörpergröße für Feuerwehrmänner ?  

Duck und weg .......


----------



## FilledBratze (19. Dezember 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> Sei froh das deine Wohnung nicht auch abgefackelt ist


 
Das muss ein redaktioneller Fehler sein, dass ich bei Bernd wohnen soll


----------



## PacMan (19. Dezember 2007)

Komme gerade vom Nightride. Leider keine Sternschnuppen mehr erblicken können. Tiefsttemperatur laut Tacho: -9°C

Dunkel wars, der Mond schien helle,
schneebedeckt die grüne Flur,
als ein Fahrrad, blitzeschnelle,
langsam um die Ecke fuhr.

Auf dem grünen Mountainbike
das schwarz angestrichen war
saß ein rotgelockter Jüngling
mit königsblauem Haar.

Von den regennassen Wegen
wirbelte der Staub empor.
Und der Junge bei der Hitze
mächtig an den Ohren fror.

Beide Hände in den Taschen,
hielt er sich die Augen zu.
Denn er konnte nicht ertragen,
fragte sich: "wo bist denn du?".


----------



## rpo35 (19. Dezember 2007)

Fein...und beim nächsten mal machst du das Viertelstündchen Gedes Spendenaktion zuliebe noch voll


----------



## XCRacer (19. Dezember 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Dunkel wars, der Mond schien helle,...


 aber


----------



## Holger78 (20. Dezember 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Komme gerade vom Nightride. Leider keine Sternschnuppen mehr erblicken können. Tiefsttemperatur laut Tacho: -9°C
> 
> Dunkel wars, der Mond schien helle,
> schneebedeckt die grüne Flur,
> ...



Die Kälte erklärt Deine lyrische Neigung...   
Ne, mal ernst: das ma schei... kalt in der Tat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cecil974 (20. Dezember 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Komme gerade vom Nightride. Leider keine Sternschnuppen mehr erblicken können. Tiefsttemperatur laut Tacho: -9°C
> 
> Dunkel wars, der Mond schien helle,
> schneebedeckt die grüne Flur,
> ...



Alles klar. Ich würde sagen wir Frauen sitzen am Freitag alle neben Pascal - Wer kann so nem Mann der auch noch dichten kann schon widerstehen


----------



## rpo35 (20. Dezember 2007)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Alles klar. Ich würde sagen wir Frauen sitzen am Freitag alle neben Pascal - Wer kann so nem Mann der nicht mehr ganz dicht ist schon widerstehen


tztztzt  [email protected] Pascal: Haste echt wieder ein blaues Haupt?


----------



## Jule (20. Dezember 2007)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Alles klar. Ich würde sagen wir Frauen sitzen am Freitag alle neben Pascal - Wer kann so nem Mann der auch noch dichten kann schon widerstehen


Stimmt.  
Aber ich habe ein bisschen Angst vor seinem XXL-Schnitzel.


----------



## PacMan (20. Dezember 2007)

Danke für die Blumen!  



Jule schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> Aber ich habe ein bisschen Angst vor seinem XXL-Schnitzel.


Keine Sorge, das Schnitzel beisst nicht!  



			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Haste echt wieder ein blaues Haupt?


Ach, innerlich habe ich doch immer blaue Haare!


----------



## Cecil974 (20. Dezember 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> Aber ich habe ein bisschen Angst vor seinem XXL-Schnitzel.



Mmmh das stimmt.Sobald es zur Hälfte weg ist setzen wir uns einfach wieder woanders hin. Der ist dann so mit dem Schnitzel beschäftigt das merkt er gar nicht


----------



## Jule (20. Dezember 2007)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Mmmh das stimmt.Sobald es zur Hälfte weg ist setzen wir uns einfach wieder woanders hin. Der ist dann so mit dem Schnitzel beschäftigt das merkt er gar nicht


OK. Bei den meisten Männern stellt sich sowieso spätestens nach dem dritten Bissen Fleisch dieser ursprüngliche leicht irre gierige Ich-hab'-das-Tier-gerissen-und-zerlegt-und-werde-es-komplett-verspeisen-Blick ein. 



Da können wir uns gut verdrücken.


----------



## commencal blanc (20. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

auch in Stuttgart weihnachtet es sehr,
doch da ich eine Tour mit euch so sehr begehr,
werde ich mich morgen in den ICE setzen,
und ganz schnell ins Ombaland hetzen.

So könnte ich Samstag in der Frühe,
woanders auch als Mittag bekannt,
auch trotz großer Mühe,
sein am Omba - Star - Tankenstand.  

Seit so nett und schreit hurra,
dann bin ich auch schon was früher da.


Grüßle aus dem Schwabenländle -


Patrick


----------



## XCRacer (20. Dezember 2007)

Für die Eiseiligen: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4058


----------



## commencal blanc (21. Dezember 2007)

Suppa - bin ich dabei


----------



## burns68 (21. Dezember 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Für die Eiseiligen: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4058



Ich habe noch ein Partyfässchen Burger, welches dringend weg muß!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (21. Dezember 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> Ich-hab'-das-Tier-gerissen-und-zerlegt-und-werde-es-komplett-verspeisen-Blick


Jaahhaa! FLEISCH! Grrrrr. Ich will rohes. nacktes. Fleisch!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Jule schrieb:


> Da können wir uns gut verdrücken.



Na toll. Zuerst heisst es "da kann keine Frau widerstehen" und alle wollen neben mir sitzen. Und jetzt wird schon wieder überlegt, wie sich die Damen aus dem Staub machen können. Das war aber ein kurzes Vergnügen.  

Also, Patrick und René: Ihr habt zwar auch gut gedichtet, aber es ist die Mühe nicht wert...


----------



## rpo35 (21. Dezember 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> ...Na toll. Zuerst heisst es "da kann keine Frau widerstehen" und alle wollen neben mir sitzen. Und jetzt wird schon wieder überlegt, wie sich die Damen aus dem Staub machen können. Das war aber ein kurzes Vergnügen.  ...


Es muß halt schon das "richtige" Stück Fleisch sein


----------



## XCRacer (21. Dezember 2007)

Genau! Keine Mini-Wiener-Würstchen


----------



## XCRacer (21. Dezember 2007)

Bilder von heute morgen auf www.mtb3000.de

Bitte kein Lob


----------



## PacMan (21. Dezember 2007)

Na gut. Kein Lob!

Ich hab heute morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit und gerade in der Mittagspause auch 'ne Handvoll Bilder gemacht. Sind aber vermutlich nur mittelmäßig geworden...


----------



## XCRacer (21. Dezember 2007)

Her mit den Bildern !


----------



## PacMan (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich. hab. Hunger.




XCRacer schrieb:


> Her mit den Bildern !


Nö! 

Übrigens, dein gefälschtes Signatur-WP-Bild hat die falsche User-ID! Du hast 1754!


----------



## niki-2 (21. Dezember 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ich. hab. Hunger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich auch!!!!


----------



## talybont (21. Dezember 2007)

Da kann ich ähnliche Bilder bierten:






oder






4h mit dem Racer durch die Wälder Mannheims. Nettes Crossen  bei -2°C. Zum Teil lag sogar Schnee (aus dem nebel gefallen, Kühltürme, Kraftwerk).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (21. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute
Ich wollte mal fragen ob eine Neujahrstour in Planung ist und ob am Sonntag einer von euch fährt. Ich wollte so gegen 11 Uhr starten.


----------



## niki-2 (22. Dezember 2007)

Allen Omba´s ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr
Lasst euch reich beschenken  

Wir sind dann jetzt mal weg!!!   
Gruß Dieter


----------



## PacMan (22. Dezember 2007)

Ich. bin. satt.  

René, wo geht's gleich lang? Soll ich hoch zur Star-Tanke komme, oder kann ich woanders dazu stoßen?


----------



## RS-Hunter (22. Dezember 2007)

Hey Jungs,

muss mich für gleich abmelden, wir müssen noch einiges besorgen. evtl. gehe ich nachher 'ne Runde Laufen.

Genießt das tolle Winterwetter


----------



## PacMan (22. Dezember 2007)

Bin spät dran. Komme wahrscheinlich ein paar Minuten später...


----------



## HolyBen (22. Dezember 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> Da kann ich ähnliche Bilder *bier*ten....



Hähähä, wo das Herzchen von voll ist, läuft der Mund über; alter Biertrinker.  

Da ich noch ein paar isotonische Getränke von der vergangenen Nacht abbauen muss, werde ich erst heute Abend eine Runde drehen.

Guckt ihr hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (22. Dezember 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> ... werde ich erst heute Abend eine Runde drehen.



Das wäre ja noch eine Alternative. Lade auf jeden Fall mal die Mirage. Melde mich dann so gegen 19:00 Uhr.

Ach übrigens, auch wenn Cheng meint durch eine andere Schreibweise sich verstecken zu können. Ich habe sein Etablissement in Shanghai trotzdem gefunden.


----------



## HolyBen (22. Dezember 2007)

Hahaha, wenn das nicht geil ist ! 

Bai Sheng.  

Das wäre klasse mit heute Abend Georg, Du kennst bestimmt die besseren Wege.


----------



## rpo35 (22. Dezember 2007)

Bratze war heute zu Gast bei uns im Aachener Revier und unser Wahl-Ami Lutz war auch am Start.
Leider machte mitten drin - wir hatten gerade den ersten Teil des Bahntrails hinter uns - mal wieder Bratzes Material schlapp. Das Schaltwerk riss ab 
Wir haben kurzerhand 'nen Singlespeeder draus gemacht und weiter gings. Leider hat das ganze Spiel 'ne Menge Zeit gekostet und wir mußten uns dann oben am Pilgerkreuz trennen.
Trotzdem ein feine Tour bei bestem Winterwetter!

Ralph


----------



## IGGY (22. Dezember 2007)

So Leute.
Vieleicht hat ja jemand Lust Morgen eine Runde zu drehen, bevor die Fresserei losgeht 
Ich habe mal einen Termin gemacht!


----------



## RS-Hunter (22. Dezember 2007)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Das wäre klasse mit heute Abend Georg, Du kennst bestimmt die besseren Wege.



Ben: bin dabei. also 20:00 Uhr Star-Tanke


----------



## FilledBratze (22. Dezember 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Leider machte mitten drin - wir hatten gerade den ersten Teil des Bahntrails hinter uns - mal wieder Bratzes Material schlapp. Das Schaltwerk riss ab
> 
> Ralph


 
Möchte mich nochmal für meine Nachlässigkeit entschuldigen - wenn es Dir und Lutz ein Trost ist, bin ich mit der Beschaffungsproblematik des Ersatzteils echt bestraft   . Werd aber wahrscheinlich Trekkingreifen auf die RR - Schlampe machen und damit durch die Wälder jetten. 

Schließlich muss das Vorhaben Winterking auch noch umgesetzt werden.


----------



## talybont (22. Dezember 2007)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Werd aber wahrscheinlich Trekkingreifen auf die RR - Schlampe machen und damit durch die Wälder jetten.


Hey, da kannst Du ja mal nix für  
Aber das mit Trekkingreifen auf Rennrad passt nicht, bei 28 mm ist absolut Feierabend, bei Profil noch früher. Da klemmt der Reifen dann an der Bremse.

@Bernd:   Du hast Deine Augen überall  , aber gestern war ich nüchtern (jetzt nicht mehr)


----------



## rpo35 (22. Dezember 2007)

Null Problemo Stephan! Mir hat das mit der Erkältung auch gereicht heute 
Ist halt ärgerlich, aber da kannst du nichts machen.
Die Aufnahmen sind leider zu 90% für die Tonne - der Winkel stimmte wieder nicht  Ich lade gerade ein Filmchen mit den Sequenzen vom 16.12. hoch. Da war ich alleine unterwegs und hatte die Cam am Lenker. Link kommt gleich...

Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (22. Dezember 2007)

So...hier isser...am besten "Rechtsklick" und speichern unter...

Ja ich übe noch, aber so übel finde ich das garnicht 

Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (22. Dezember 2007)

Berichte und Bilder von gestern und heute !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (22. Dezember 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> So...hier isser...


Zeigt doch eindrucksvoll die hohe Traildichte im ACWald


----------



## PacMan (23. Dezember 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> So...hier isser...


Nette Hintergrundmusik...  



XCRacer schrieb:


> Berichte und Bilder von gestern und heute !


Ich hab gerade auch noch ein paar Bilder (in beiden Alben) ergänzt.


----------



## FilledBratze (23. Dezember 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Die Aufnahmen sind leider zu 90% für die Tonne - der Winkel stimmte wieder nicht
> 
> Ralph


 
Schade, war aber auch ohne online- Dokumentation ne fette Trailsession. 
Vorfreude auf die nun zwangsweise aufs nächste Jahr verschobene "Trailorgie" wird mich auch über den Verlust wichtiger Teile meines Bikes hinwegtrösten  - im Moment klappt es nur noch nicht so richtig...

Heute im Test:
Akzium - Laufräder und Schwalbe - Rennslicks auf WAB -> "Ciclocross für Unverbesserliche"


----------



## kurzer37 (23. Dezember 2007)

Allen Omba´s , ihren Familien und Freunden ein friedvolles
Weihnachtsfest und die besten Wünsche fürs neue Jahr Lasst euch reich beschenken  


Und falls jemand am Donnerstag lust hat auf eine Runde bitte melden. Werde oder möchte je nach Wetter gegen 11 Uhr starten.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## RS-Hunter (23. Dezember 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ... Trailclip ...



schöner Appetizer!   Wann hattest du in den nächsten Tagen frei?   also ich habe auch in der KW1 frei, XCRatzer ebenfalls.  dann mach mal 'nen AC-Trail-Termin.


----------



## XCRacer (23. Dezember 2007)

Wer morgen Früh Zeit und Lust hat, sollte mal hier klicken !

Geht auch früher oder ein Stündchen später !


----------



## PacMan (23. Dezember 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wer morgen Früh Zeit und Lust hat, sollte mal hier klicken !
> 
> Geht auch früher oder ein Stündchen später !


Solange der Termin nicht NOCH früher stattfindet, bin ich dabei!
Und meine Lieblingsfrage: Lohnt es sich für mich, zur Star-Tanke zu kommen?


----------



## Cheng (23. Dezember 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wer morgen Früh Zeit und Lust hat, sollte mal hier klicken !
> 
> Geht auch früher oder ein Stündchen später !



Wozu gehöre ich denn? Stehe morgen nicht am Herd, packe nichts ein und kann auch nicht biken! Ich gehe arbeiten!


----------



## Cecil974 (23. Dezember 2007)

@ Pascal
René sagt du kannst auch 10 Minuten später am Omerbach/ Eifelstraße sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (23. Dezember 2007)

Super! Danke!


----------



## rpo35 (23. Dezember 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> schöner Appetizer!  Wann hattest du in den nächsten Tagen frei?  also ich habe auch in der KW1 frei, XCRatzer ebenfalls.  dann mach mal 'nen AC-Trail-Termin.


Also ich muß am 2. wieder ran, aber wie wär's mit dem Samstag? Macht allerdings nur Sinn, wenn es einigermaßen trocken ist...auch von unten.

Ralph


----------



## mcmarki (23. Dezember 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Super! Danke!



Ich werde kurz vor 10 Pascal abholen.


----------



## Xxmurax (23. Dezember 2007)

hola a todos,... so nun mein erstes lebenszeichen aus barcelona. bin mittlerweile natürlich angelangt und musste nach den tränen dann mit dem wetterumschwung kämpfen, hier sind es nämlich 10 grad, also immerhin 15 grad unterschied zu meinem startort ;-)

die erste nacht in der schönen neuen wohnung hinter mich gebracht, aber der start war nicht wie gewünscht: barca hat im eigenen stadion 0-1 gegen den erzrivalen real madrid verloren, verdammt!

wünsche allen nun schöne weihnachtstage und falls vorher der ein oder andere bis dahin nichts mehr von mir hört, dann auch schon mal einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr!


----------



## mcmarki (24. Dezember 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Ich werde kurz vor 10 Pascal abholen.



René könntest du mir gleich vielleicht 3-4 Power Bars mitbringen? Hab´ dank.

@Xxmurax : verdammt ! verloren? das versaut mir jetzt das weihnachtsfest


----------



## PacMan (24. Dezember 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Ich werde kurz vor 10 Pascal abholen.


Hey super, ein Abholservice!  

@Murat: Schön, von dir zu hören! Ich wünsch' dir auch fohe Festtage und halte uns auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (24. Dezember 2007)

@mcm: ja mache ich.

@xxm: Frohes Fest und Guten Rutsch! Allen anderen Ombas natürlich auch.

Da ja sonst niemand mit fährt, steuere ich die Star-Tenke nicht an, sondern fahre gleich zum Omerbach.


----------



## Cecil974 (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich wünsche natürlich auch allen Ombas tolle und vor allem *friedliche * Weihnachtsfeiertage!!

Tina


----------



## Bick (24. Dezember 2007)

Feliz Navidad a todo!!!

Bin wieder zurück! War super. Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet alle ne schöne W-Feier.
Hab in Spanien ein Bierchen für euch mitgetrunken.

Viele Grüße und ein tolles Fest.


----------



## ratze (24. Dezember 2007)

Hi!

Ich wünsche euch, euren Freunden und Familien, ein schönes, besinnliches und frohes Weihnachtsfest mit vielen tollen Geschenken !

grüße
ratze


----------



## PacMan (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab da ein paar winterliche Bilder für euch von unserer heutigen Tour.


----------



## XCRacer (25. Dezember 2007)

Der Bericht, passend zu den Bildern von gestern !


----------



## commencal blanc (26. Dezember 2007)

Frohe Weihnachten alle miteinander.
Ich hoffe ihr hattet ein paar besinnliche Stunden....

Muss dringend die angelegten Pfunde abtrainieren!
Eine 4-5Stunden GA1 Einheit am Wochenende wäre doch mal schön, oder?


----------



## IGGY (28. Dezember 2007)

Juhu 
Auf der heutigen Tour haben Kai und ich beschlossen, mal bei Euch mitzufahren, sofern ihr Samstag fahrt. Wie schaut das bei Euch aus? Und wo könnte man sich einklinken?


----------



## XCRacer (28. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin am Samstag in der Firma. Aber es gibt ja noch andere, die morgen gerne radeln möchten, denke ich...


----------



## PacMan (28. Dezember 2007)

Wenn das Wetter anständig wird, würde ich gerne fahren.

Es gab doch mal Überlegungen, diesen Samstag in AC zu fahren, oder? Aber bei den Wetter-Aussichten lohnt sich das vermutlich nicht wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (28. Dezember 2007)

Ich weiß leider noch nicht genau ab wann ich starten könnte aber vor 13 Uhr geht es sicher nicht. Wie wär's denn mit Sonntag in Aachen?


----------



## commencal blanc (28. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

ich bin da recht flexibel.
Werde jetzt gleich auf jeden Fall noch ein Ründchen drehen.
Sollte in den nächsten 10 min (solange werde ich zum "starten" noch brauchen) Lust bekommen, bitte melden!  

Lg
Patrick


----------



## PacMan (28. Dezember 2007)

Prinzipiell hätte ich Sonntag Zeit. Aber bei den aktuellen Wetteraussichten verkneif ich mir das Biken wahrscheinlich und gehe lieber in der Halle klettern. Ich hatte mich gerade an den schlammfreien (gefrorenen) Waldboden gewöhnt.  

Also plant mal lieber ohne mich. Wenn sich die Sonne dann doch noch blicken lässt, bin ich vielleicht kurzfristig dabei.


----------



## GeDe (28. Dezember 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich weiß leider noch nicht genau ab wann ich starten könnte aber vor 13 Uhr geht es sicher nicht. Wie wär's denn mit Sonntag in Aachen?



oder vielleicht bei mir ?


----------



## IGGY (28. Dezember 2007)

Sonntag in Aachen hört sich gut an. Aber um wieviel Uhr denn? Wobei die Wetteraussichten nicht gerade toll sind. Da hat Pacman recht. Morgenfrüh schaut es besser aus. Ansonsten ist Rollentraining bei Kai angesagt


----------



## RS-Hunter (28. Dezember 2007)

wie wär's denn damit heute Abend?


----------



## mcmarki (28. Dezember 2007)

mmmh, eben haben die Waldarbeiter am Gottfriedskreuz irgendwas gesucht - was das wohl war?


----------



## HolyBen (28. Dezember 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> wie wär's denn damit heute Abend?



Hi Georg, normalerweise eine gute Idee, ich bin nur kaputt wie Hund.  

Ich werde wohl auf der Couch regenerieren müssen.  

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## XCRacer (28. Dezember 2007)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> wie wär's denn damit heute Abend?


Gute Gelegenheit, das Niagara (vormals Crossbike) zu testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (28. Dezember 2007)

N´abend.
Ich habe mein Pensum für heute erfüllt. 700hm - 51.5km in 2:34h!
War auch garnicht mehr so frostig....

Für morgen irgendwelche Pläne? Sonst trage ich einfach mal was ein,..... 

Allen Nachtaktiven gute Fahrt!


----------



## rpo35 (28. Dezember 2007)

GeDe schrieb:


> oder vielleicht bei mir ?


Lust hätte ich schon, aber da wir i.d.R. autolos sind, ist das für uns nicht so einfach.


----------



## commencal blanc (29. Dezember 2007)

Wetter war gestern eindeutig besser. Ich werde nicht mehr fahren - habe bisher auch keinen Freiwilligen gefunden....


----------



## IGGY (29. Dezember 2007)

Ne! Wir haben bis gerade auf der Rolle gehangen und uns den Film "Die Höllentour" reingezogen


----------



## rpo35 (29. Dezember 2007)

Morgen soll's ja wieder besser werden und ich werfe mal 12:00 Uhr Start am Kreisel Hangeweiher in den Raum oder knappe 10 Minuten früher Südstrasse 14. Hat jemand Interesse? Die Trails werden allerdings ziemlich vermatscht sein und deshalb werden auch nur die harmlosen befahren.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## GeDe (29. Dezember 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Lust hätte ich schon, aber da wir i.d.R. autolos sind, ist das für uns nicht so einfach.



Sorry Ralph,
hatte Probleme mit meinem Rechner, deshalb habe ich Deine Mail zu spät ge-
lesen. Wir machen einen neuen Termin. Man könnte auch von Heimbach oder Kall starten. Die Frage ist, welchen Bahnhof ihr leichter erreicht. 

Grüße 
GeDe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (30. Dezember 2007)

Zum Mittag hin, soll der Regen nachlassen. Also falls jemand Lust auf lockere 2 - 2,5 Std -Tour durch die heimischen Wälder hat, meldax machen.

Die Tour, die ich am Freitagabend mit Georg gefahren bin, ist recht schlammsicher und meist windgeschützt.


----------



## HolyBen (30. Dezember 2007)

Habe zwar keine Ahnung was meldax ist aber für eine *lockere* Tour bin ich zu haben. 
Gestern hat mein Canyon in der Schraubergarage eine Erneuerung der Antriebs- und Antriebsneutralisationseinheit bekommen. Das will getestet werden.


----------



## XCRacer (30. Dezember 2007)

Wann wäre es dir denn recht? Nach dem Mittag, oder spielt das keine Rolle? Im Moment nieselt es etwas. Würde gerne bis nach'm Mittag warten. Sagen wir um 14Uhr, oder ist das zu spät?


----------



## Avaldi (30. Dezember 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Zum Mittag hin, soll der Regen nachlassen. Also falls jemand Lust auf lockere 2 - 2,5 Std -Tour durch die heimischen Wälder hat, meldax machen.
> 
> Die Tour, die ich am Freitagabend mit Georg gefahren bin, ist recht schlammsicher und meist windgeschützt.



Hallo,

bin neu hier  Da ich plane, mir bald ein MTB zuzulegen, schaue ich im Moment öfters hier im Forum vorbei und lese Kaufberatungen Tests etc. Mit Freude habe ich festgestellt, dass es hier für AC / Umgebung sogar ein eigenes Unterforum gibt  

Bin bis jetzt mit meinem Trekkingrad immer alleine durch die Weltgeschichte geradelt und würde mich natürlich freuen, wenn ich ein paar Leute finden würde, denen ich mich ab und zu mal anschliessen dürfte.

Wenn ich lese "lockere 2 - 2,5 Std -Tour durch die heimischen Wälder" hätte ich natürlich schon Lust mal mitzufahren, allerdings habe ich die starke Vermutung, dass "lockere 2-2,5h Tour" von mir wahrscheinlich deutlich anders ausgelegt wird, als von euch  Bin momentan noch recht untrainiert und vermute stark, dass ich mir erst noch Kondition aufbauen muss, bevor ich versuche bei euch mitzufahren?! Deshalb frage ich mal ganz blöd, was "lockere 2-2,5 Std Tour" denn bei euch so heisst in km / hm?  Und könnte ich ggf. eine "schlammsichere Tour" auch mit meinem Trekkingrad mitfahren?

Viele Grüße,
Avaldi


----------



## XCRacer (30. Dezember 2007)

Wir nehmen auf jedem Rücksicht. Wird keine Speed-Runde. Bernd ist bestimmt nicht untrainiert aber auch kein Racer 

Die Tour ist mit einem Treckingrad fahrbar. Ich denke mal, das wir uns bei Bernd vor der Haustüre (Röhe) oder an der Star-Tanke in Dürwiß treffen.

Also fahr mit ! 

Bernd!!! Was ist jetzt? Warten bis 14Uhr???

Nachtrag: in Km/h heißt das, *ca.* 16 - 18 km/h.


----------



## HolyBen (30. Dezember 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wann wäre es dir denn recht? Nach dem Mittag, oder spielt das keine Rolle? Im Moment nieselt es etwas. Würde gerne bis nach'm Mittag warten. Sagen wir um 14Uhr, oder ist das zu spät?


Ich habe den ganzen Tag Zeit, wenn ich nix mehr von Dir höre bin ich um 14.00 Uhr am Treffpunkt (ich denke mal Startanke ??) und bringe zur Sicherheit mein Fernlicht mit.  

@Avaldi: Da XCRacer der Guide ist, antwortet er besser zu Deiner Anfrage. 

Edit: da war der René schneller, also 14.00 Uhr Tanke !


----------



## XCRacer (30. Dezember 2007)

'Star-Tanke', ist die Tankstelle am Ortseingang von Dürwiß, von Eschweiler aus, an der Jülicher Straße. Hinter dem EDEKA-Markt.

Im Anhang Waypoint fürs GPS!

Bis gleich!


----------



## Avaldi (30. Dezember 2007)

Ok, alles klar. Bin dabei. Bis gleich.


----------



## HolyBen (30. Dezember 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ... Bernd ist bestimmt nicht untrainiert aber auch kein Racer ....



Das ist aber nett ausgedrückt René !


----------



## RS-Hunter (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe gerade die Erlaubnis erhalten. Bin gleich also auch dabei.

Cu
Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (30. Dezember 2007)

Wird das Jahr 2007, dass Jahr ohne Jahresabschlusstour? Ich hoffe, NICHT !!!

Wählt eine Zahl zwischen 1000 und 1300 Uhr !!! SOFORT !!!


----------



## HolyBen (30. Dezember 2007)

1300


----------



## PacMan (30. Dezember 2007)

Hab morgen leider keine Zeit zum Biken.  
Ich hoffe aber, am Dienstag eine Jahres-Anfangs-Tour zu machen...


----------



## commencal blanc (30. Dezember 2007)

Hoffe ihr hattet noch eine schöne Tour.
Bei uns waren es immerhin noch 42km und 600hm in 2:15!

Wetter hat sich ja gehalten.... 
Jahresabschlusstour wird eng bei mir, aber vielleicht klappt es ja.
Hatte aber nur eine kleine Laufeinheit eingeplant.

Einen geruhsamen Abend noch


----------



## Cheng (30. Dezember 2007)

muss morgen früh arbeiten, wenn ich mitkomme geht erst um 13Uhr, bin aber absolut unfit.

Melde mich morgen früh noch einmal!


----------



## XCRacer (30. Dezember 2007)

Hugh! Der Häuptling hat gesprochen!

Jahresabschlusstour !


----------



## MausD (30. Dezember 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hugh! Der Häuptling hat gesprochen!



Viele Monde sind vergangen, seit unsere Mokkasins auf den selben Wegen wanderten. Aber bald werden wir wieder Seite an Seite über die Weiten unserer Vorfahren reiten.
Möge Manitou uns auf unserern Wegen beschützen!

Hau!


----------



## IGGY (30. Dezember 2007)

Wo und wann  könnte man denn einsteigen Morgen?


----------



## XCRacer (30. Dezember 2007)

Habe mir bisher noch keine Gedanken über den Tourverlauf gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (30. Dezember 2007)

MausD schrieb:


> Viele Monde sind vergangen, seit unsere Mokkasins auf den selben Wegen wanderten. Aber bald werden wir wieder Seite an Seite über die Weiten unserer Vorfahren reiten.
> Möge Manitou uns auf unserern Wegen beschützen!
> 
> Hau!



Wer etwas Wichtiges vorhat,
sollte nicht lange Reden halten,
sondern nach ein paar Worten zur Sache kommen


----------



## IGGY (30. Dezember 2007)

Wann könntet Ihr denn an der WBTS sein? Oder ist das eher schlecht für Euch? Ich telefoniere dann mal gleich mit Kai was der meint. Eigentlich war für Morgen Rollentraining bei Kai vorm Beamer geplant. Wenn wir das zeitlich hinbekommen mit Euch, dann poste ich das gleich noch hier. Schreib mal eine Uhrzeit und Einstiegspunkt damit ich das abklären kann. Währe schön wenn es wenigstens am letzten Tag im Jahr klappen würde


----------



## XCRacer (30. Dezember 2007)

Wir werden gegen 14 Uhr an der WBTS sein.


----------



## mcmarki (30. Dezember 2007)

Onkel René, bringst Du mir morgen was Leckerchen mit? so wie letztes Mal !


----------



## IGGY (30. Dezember 2007)

Also! Das klappt nicht  Sorry! Aber wir müßen hier Morgen noch zu viel vorbereiten für die Party die Abends bei uns steigt. Da ist nur Rollentraining drin Morgen.
Guten Rutsch Euch allen und Euren Familien


----------



## mcmarki (31. Dezember 2007)

ich werde es höchstwahrscheinlich nicht schaffen. Wünsche Euch eine schöne und trockene Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (31. Dezember 2007)

Dann kriegste auch kein Leckerli


----------



## HolyBen (31. Dezember 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> ich werde es höchstwahrscheinlich nicht schaffen. Wünsche Euch eine schöne und trockene Tour


Und wenn die Strecke bei Dir in der Nähe vorbeigeht und Du zusteigen kannst ?


----------



## Cecil974 (31. Dezember 2007)

Wünsche euch allen viel Spaß bei der Jahresabschlußtour und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr...

Viele Grüße Tina


----------



## Avaldi (31. Dezember 2007)

wünsche euch auch viel Spass bei eurer Abschlusstour. Kommt gut ins neue Jahr. Danke nochmal fürs "mitschleifen" gestern 

Gruß, Guido


----------



## mcmarki (31. Dezember 2007)

Danke für das Angebot, aber ich schaffe es leider nicht.


----------



## rpo35 (31. Dezember 2007)

Ich drehe mit Jule noch 'ne Runde VDH und ein paar von Euch sehe ich ja heute Abend  
Allen anderen einen guten Rutsch und bis die Tage!

Ralph


----------



## PacMan (31. Dezember 2007)

Bin gleich an der Star-Tanke!


----------



## PacMan (31. Dezember 2007)

Ich wünsche euch allen einen *Guten Rutsch*!

Habt viel Spass heute nacht beim Jahreswechsel, und der einzige gute Vorsatz den ihr für 2008 braucht, ist: *Viel gemeinsam Biken*!

Wir sehen uns im nächsten Jahr! ​


----------



## XCRacer (31. Dezember 2007)

Guten Rutsch und noch schnell den Bericht zur heutigen Tour !


----------



## Xxmurax (1. Januar 2008)

ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes und gesundes neues jahr!
viele grüße aus barcelona!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (1. Januar 2008)

allen ombas, freunden und "gönnern" der ombas ein frohes neues jahr.

auf das wir wieder viele schöne gemeinsame touren fahren werden.


----------



## GeDe (1. Januar 2008)

@ all:  alles Gute im Neuen Jahr.


----------



## niki-2 (1. Januar 2008)

Bin wieder da!! 

Alle Knochen heile geblieben!!

Allen Ombas ein schönes neues Jahr 2008!

Freue mich schon auf schöne neue Touren

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (1. Januar 2008)

Euch allen ein frohes Neues und schön Dieter, das du heil geblieben bist


----------



## kurzer37 (2. Januar 2008)

Hallo
allen Ombas, Freunden und "Gönnern" und Familien der Ombas ein frohes neues Jahr.
Am Samstag fahre Ich eine Runde durch die Gemeinde Abfahrt ist um 14.30 Uhr wg. Nachtschicht  Treffpunkt beim Kurzen . 
Hier der Termin dazu http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5671 . 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## RS-Hunter (2. Januar 2008)

Hey Jungs,

wie sieht es morgen mit einer Mittwochmorgen-Tour aus?


----------



## talybont (2. Januar 2008)

Sorry Jungs und Mädels, kann Euch erst jetzt ein frohes Neues wünschen. Am 22.12. ist meine Festplatte abgeraucht, am 24.12. ersetzt, aber keine Gelegenheit gehabt, Online zu gehen.
Am 27.12. bin ich dann mein Fully los geworden und habe nun das hier





Bin mal gespannt wie das Ding geht. Braucht jemand einen Flatbarracer? Hätte da was im Angebot  

mfg,
Armin


----------



## XCRacer (2. Januar 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> Am 27.12. bin ich dann mein Fully los geworden und habe nun das hier...


Falsches Forum  ...aber trotzdem schön


----------



## niki-2 (2. Januar 2008)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> wie sieht es morgen mit einer Mittwochmorgen-Tour aus?



Also bei mir ist morgen Donnerstag 

Würde gerne fahren muß aber arbeiten!! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (2. Januar 2008)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> wie sieht es morgen mit einer Mittwochmorgen-Tour aus?



Super - morgen früh 06.30 h - Start - Würselen


----------



## commencal blanc (2. Januar 2008)

Moinmoin, Servus, Grützi und hallo,

willkommen im Jahr 2008!
Ich hoffe ihr seit alle gut ins neue Jahr gerutscht!

Habe heute gehört, dass sich soo viele Menschen vorgenommen haben mehr Sport zu treiben!
Ich finde, wir haben das letztes Jahr schon gut gemacht! 

Damit es im neuen Jahr in diesem Sinne weitergeht möchte ich gerne morgen in der Frühe (11 Uhr - hab Urlaub) eine Runde drehen.

Gibt es hier ähnlich Gesinnte? 

Viele Grüße und einen schönen Abend!


----------



## rpo35 (2. Januar 2008)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> ...Gibt es hier ähnlich Gesinnte? ...


Ich bin nicht nur ähnlich sondern exakt genauso gesinnt. Leider hat mein AG da 'nen Lack dran  

Armin: Feines Gerät


----------



## talybont (3. Januar 2008)

Das neue Jahr fängt echt toll an:
Schlafstörungen und Erkältung machen mir ziemlich zu schaffen. Bin seit zwei Wochen doch ziemlich neben der Schnur, letzte Nacht mit Schüttelfrost  war dann der Höhepunkt. Es kann nur besser werden!


----------



## commencal blanc (3. Januar 2008)

@rpo35

Blöder AG! Die Sonne scheint, es weht ein "mäßiger" Wind...
Also ich dreh jetzt einsam meine Runden ;-)!

Viel Spaß beim Arbeiten!


----------



## commencal blanc (3. Januar 2008)

@talybond

Gute Besserung - hört sich echt nicht beneidenswert an.
Ich sammel ein paar Sonnenstrahlen und schick sie nach der Tour durchs Forum zu dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (3. Januar 2008)

Gute Besserung Armin,

aber Du kannst Dich ein wenig an dem Anblick Deines neuen Rennrades erfreuen, vielleicht hilft das ja etwas.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## rpo35 (3. Januar 2008)

@Patrick: Tja, vor dem rollenden Bike steht i.d.R. ein rollender Rubel  
@Armin: Gute Besserung!! Bin scheinbar auch zu früh wieder aufs Bike und hatte 'nen Rückfall. Jetzt gehts aber aufwärts denke ich.

Ralph


----------



## talybont (3. Januar 2008)

Danke für die Anteilnahme.
Das mit den Rückfällen ist so eine Sache. Auf der Weihnachtsmarkttour hatte ich ja schon mit Rotz zu tun. Habe danach den Ball flach gehalten. Allerdings habe ich am WE vor Weihnachten zu viel gewollt: 2x 4h in der Saukälte waren es dann. Andrea hat nach Weihnachten auf der Nase gelegen und ich quasi seit Sylvester. War gestern noch Arbeiten, aber heute ging es beim besten Willen nicht. Mal abwarten, wie es morgen aussieht. Aber Biken fällt erstmal flach  
Wenn am WE das Wetter bescheiden wird, trifft mich das dann aber nicht ganz so


----------



## XCRacer (3. Januar 2008)

Gute Besserung allen Kranken. Ich bin übrigens auch Erkältet 

Für die Gesunden, oder halbwegs Gesunden biete ich für morgen abend (Freitag) 20.00 Uhr eine Nightride zur WBTS an. Dauer 2 h. Georg kennt die Route 

Bei Interesse mache ich einen Termin im LMB.
_( siehe unten... ! )

_ Grüüüße XCR


----------



## talybont (3. Januar 2008)

Hab irgendwie den Eindruck, dass das gerade ganz groß die Runde macht. Als ich heute morgen meinen AG informiert hab, war ich nicht der Einzige. Auch von Andreas Kollegen sind 1/3 außer Gefecht. Aber besser erkältet als die ********rei!  
Ende Januar geht es in den Schnee  , nach einem Jahr ohne mal wieder Skifahren. Mal sehen ob ich das noch kann.


----------



## PacMan (3. Januar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Für die Gesunden, oder halbwegs Gesunden biete ich für morgen abend (Freitag) 20.00 Uhr eine Nightride zur WBTS an. Dauer 2 h. Georg kennt die Route


Bin prinzipiell interessiert, wird allerdings zeitlich recht knapp für mich. Ich sage kurzfristig bescheid, ob ich dabei bin, ok?


----------



## Jule (3. Januar 2008)

Frohes neues Jahr wünsche ich allen Ombas!

@Armin: Boah, hast du ein schönes Rennrad. Da werd' ich ganz neidisch. Ist zwar ein bisschen farblos  aber sehr schick!

Jule


----------



## talybont (3. Januar 2008)

@Jule: und das würde Dir sogar passen  (hätte da aber einen Flatbar im Angebot)
Mein Vorbesitzer hat einen 120er Vorbau montiert, damit er auf den 55er Rahmen gepasst hat. Werde das mal testen und evtl. wieder auf einen 100er zurückrüsten.

Btw, 2007 ist vorbei: 11077,5 km in 595,25 h. Ob ich da noch mal rankomme?


----------



## Jule (3. Januar 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> @Jule: und das würde Dir sogar passen


 
 .....das ist gemein!

Kannst mich ja mal damit fahren lassen. Ich mach' auch nix kaputt.


----------



## talybont (3. Januar 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> .....das ist gemein!
> 
> Kannst mich ja mal damit fahren lassen. Ich mach' auch nix kaputt.


Dann musst Du aber beim Bootcamp aufschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (3. Januar 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> Btw, 2007 ist vorbei: 11077,5 km in 595,25 h. Ob ich da noch mal rankomme?


Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Da kann ich nicht mithalten 

11036 km in 478 h und 119829 Hm !


----------



## rpo35 (3. Januar 2008)

Da kann und will ich nicht mithalten:
5580km, 328h, 80617hm

Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (3. Januar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Für die Gesunden, oder halbwegs Gesunden biete ich für morgen abend (Freitag) 20.00 Uhr eine Nightride zur WBTS an. Dauer 2 h. Georg kennt die Route


Hier der Termin! Bei Regen fällt der Spaß aus!


----------



## XCRacer (3. Januar 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> Auch von Andreas Kollegen ...


Wer ist Andreas ?!? Hab ich was verpasst? Du Schlimmer, Du


----------



## talybont (3. Januar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wer ist Andreas ?!? Hab ich was verpasst? Du Schlimmer, Du


frag mal Deine Schwester nach Andrea


----------



## commencal blanc (3. Januar 2008)

@talybond und XC Racer

Respekt!  
Wann fährt man soviel MTB- der Tag hat doch nur 24 Stunden  

Meine bescheidenen Radfahrdaten:

Einheiten - 82
Stunden - 161:02
KM - 3237,66 	
HM - 39211

Laufen:

Einheiten: 74 	
Stunden:  42:23:00 h 	
KM:         556,89 	
HM:         3717

Kraftsport:

Einheiten - 83 
Stunden  - 85:10:00

Nächstes Jahr wird alles besser - öhm - dieses Jahr natürlich!


----------



## talybont (3. Januar 2008)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Wann fährt man soviel MTB- der Tag hat doch nur 24 Stunden


Nicht nur MTB, auch Rennrad und Cityflitzer. Nutze den Arbeitsweg immer zum Lockern der Beine. Wenn man am Vorabend so 100 km mit 1200 hm abgerissen hat, ist das eine willkommene Entspannung


----------



## FilledBratze (3. Januar 2008)

Wenn auch verspätet wünsche ich euch allen ein gesundes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2008.

Ein Blick in meine Trainingsaufzeichnung brachte meine Faulheit in den Wintermonaten zu Tage:

56:27 Stunden
1061,5 km
9270 hm

Allen Grippegeplagten wünsche ich gute Besserung.


----------



## ModdingFreak (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo erstmal 
Bin der neue aus eschweiler Dürwiss  
Vielleicht seh ich ja mal einen unterwegs  dann häng ich mich dran  
Werd hier mal alles genau verfolgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (4. Januar 2008)

Dazu fehlt dir aber noch ein Zweirad. Jedenfalls eins ohne Motor.


----------



## rpo35 (4. Januar 2008)

Dafür liest er eben folgendes Thema  :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=308406


----------



## ModdingFreak (4. Januar 2008)

Schonmal was von privatsphäre gehört??  kannst doch nicht veraten was ich lese   Aber das bringt mich alles nicht weiter. Kennt ihr kein schönes bike bis 700 ?


----------



## rpo35 (4. Januar 2008)

ModdingFreak schrieb:


> Schonmal was von privatsphäre gehört??  kannst doch nicht veraten was ich lese  Aber das bringt mich alles nicht weiter. Kennt ihr kein schönes bike bis 700 ?


Wenn's dir nicht paßt dass hier jeder sehen kann was du grade liest, dann beschwere dich bei den Admins oder mach' dich unsichtbar  
Zum Bike bis 700 - Wenn du selber schrauben kannst und wenig Service/Support benötigst, nimmst du am besten ein Versenderbike. Schau dich mal bei Canyon und Co. um...

Ralph


----------



## ModdingFreak (4. Januar 2008)

also mein letztes bike habe ich auch selbst gebauthttp://img182.imageshack.us/img182/5383/1607655197fx4.jpg

Ist das yellowstone 5.0 gut ?
Irgendwie gibts da nix billiges was mir gefällt


----------



## mcmarki (4. Januar 2008)

ModdingFreak schrieb:


> Irgendwie gibts da nix billiges was mir gefällt



Dann wirst Du es schwer haben etwas billiges, funktionierendes und "gut aussehendes" zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (4. Januar 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> Dann musst Du aber beim Bootcamp aufschlagen


 
Da sind doch eh keine Frauen erlaubt, oder?
Vielleicht gibt's ja ein Girlscamp mit Tina und Ina.....wir bleiben auch bestimmt nicht lange allein.


----------



## IGGY (4. Januar 2008)

gelöscht!


----------



## XCRacer (4. Januar 2008)

Mein Tipp !

Praktisch: Der Versender ist gleich vor der Türe


----------



## ModdingFreak (4. Januar 2008)

Mhh gefällt mir irgendwie auch net wirklich..trotzdem danke! werd mich mal in den nächsten tagen in paar fahrrad läden umsehn. Hat MTB Store was in der preisklasse?


----------



## XCRacer (4. Januar 2008)

Die Marke 'Delirium' findest du auch beim MTB-Store (welch' Überraschung!)
Ob er grad was in deiner Preisklasse da hat, weiß ich natürlich nicht.

Hab gesehen, du hast dich für heute Abend eingetragen! Hast du'n Rad?


----------



## ModdingFreak (4. Januar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Die Marke 'Delirium' findest du auch beim MTB-Store (welch' Überraschung!)
> Ob er grad was in deiner Preisklasse da hat, weiß ich natürlich nicht.
> 
> Hab gesehen, du hast dich für heute Abend eingetragen! Hast du'n Rad?



Nein sry habe mich verklickt! Und wusste nicht wie ich mich austrage!


----------



## kurzer37 (4. Januar 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo
> allen Ombas, Freunden und "Gönnern" und Familien der Ombas ein frohes neues Jahr.
> Am Samstag fahre Ich eine Runde durch die Gemeinde Abfahrt ist um 14.30 Uhr wg. Nachtschicht Treffpunkt beim Kurzen .
> Hier der Termin dazu http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5671 .
> ...


 

Bei Regen fällt die Veranstaltung ins Wasser .

Gruß
Kurzer37

Bin ab 13 Uhr unter den Lebenden und für Rückfragen erreichbar.


----------



## PacMan (4. Januar 2008)

So, ich mach jetzt Feierabend. Ob ich es rechtzeitig zur Tour schaffe, weiss ich aber noch nicht. Hängt davon ab, ob die Radwege immer noch vereist sind. Ausserdem ist meine Lampe heute morgen abgebrochen. Wird also ein Blindflug. Und was zu essen muss ich mir unterwegs auch noch jagen...

Könnte ich denn um 20:10 am Omerbach oder so einsteigen? Aber wartet nicht auf mich.

PS: Meine diesjährige Kilometer-Leistung verrate ich euch nicht. Das würde ja die Wetten für die Saarschleife beeinflussen!


----------



## talybont (4. Januar 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Hängt davon ab, ob die Radwege immer noch vereist sind. Ausserdem ist meine Lampe heute morgen abgebrochen.


Eingeschlagen?


----------



## PacMan (4. Januar 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> Eingeschlagen?


Nö, überhaupt nicht. Die hatte wohl einfach keine Lust mehr, bei der Kälte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (4. Januar 2008)

Mir ist auch vor Weihnachten die Klingel vom Rad gefallen. Allerdings bin ich vorher vom Rad gefallen und das Bike ist an einem Baum gelandet  
Kann sagen, die Protektoren sind eingeweiht  , ein plastisches "Klack" war deutlich zu hören, als ich den eingesprungenen Rittberger den Hang runter gemacht habe.

Gruß,
Armin


----------



## PacMan (5. Januar 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> Kann sagen, die Protektoren sind eingeweiht


Na dann haben sie sich ja gelohnt!  Ich denke, ich werde mir dieses Jahr auch welche zulegen...


----------



## FilledBratze (5. Januar 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> PS: Meine diesjährige Kilometer-Leistung verrate ich euch nicht. Das würde ja die Wetten für die Saarschleife beeinflussen!


 
Deine diesjährige Kilometerleistung dürfte auch noch nicht unbedingt aussagekräftig sein


----------



## PacMan (5. Januar 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Deine diesjährige Kilometerleistung dürfte auch noch nicht unbedingt aussagekräftig sein


Oh, hoppla! Da haste wohl Recht!


----------



## RS-Hunter (5. Januar 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> ... Ich denke, ich werde mir dieses Jahr auch welche zulegen...



Na dann kannst'e ja dieses Jahr den 601 auch fahren.


----------



## GeJott (5. Januar 2008)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Na dann kannst'e ja dieses Jahr den 601 auch fahren.



fahren  fallen


----------



## HolyBen (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo Ombas,

da das Wetter anscheinend mitspielt, möchte ich heute eine langsame GA 1 WAB Runde drehen.

Und hier meine ich mein GA 1 Tempo, es wird also wirklich gemütlich.  

Die Startzeit wird sich zwischen 13.00 Uhr und 14.00 Uhr bewegen. 
Wer Zeit und Lust hat, kann sich hier oder per teflon bei mir melden.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## commencal blanc (5. Januar 2008)

ICH WILL FAHREN!


----------



## HolyBen (5. Januar 2008)

Ich kann doch nicht radeln.  

Habe ganz vergessen, dass wir zu Toys ´r us fahren wollten, da mein Sohn Dienstag Geburtstag hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (5. Januar 2008)

Na toll! Jetzt versteckt sich hier sogar die Sonne.
Egal, ich fahre trotzdem. Ist irgendwer unterwegs?
Habe heute mal etwas länger geschlafen...


----------



## PacMan (5. Januar 2008)

GeJott schrieb:


> fahren  fallen


 Genau! So ist der Plan...  

@Georg: du muss noch die Punkte von gestern eintragen!


----------



## FilledBratze (5. Januar 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Ich kann doch nicht radeln.


 
*lol*


----------



## commencal blanc (5. Januar 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> *lol*



Schon eine etwas doppeldeutige Aussage!

Ich konnte radeln und hab es auch getan, 
bei Regen und Sonne losgefahren, lange Zeit ohne Regen und Sonne gefahren, dann nur mit Regen, dann mit Regen und Wind....

38km und 600hm - 2:15 - ich finde das gibt Schlechtwetterbonus


----------



## talybont (5. Januar 2008)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> ich finde das gibt Schlechtwetterbonus


oder Punkte für den Tauchpokal


----------



## XCRacer (5. Januar 2008)

Mountainbiken ist eine Schlechtwetter-Sportart. Also keine Zicken!

_"Am Sonntag wechseln Wolken und sonnige Abschnitte ab, dabei gibt es nur vereinzelt Schauer. Die Temperaturen erreichen 4 bis 7, auf den Eifelhöhen 2 Grad. Schwacher bis mäßiger Wind aus südwestlichen Richtungen."_

10 Uhr Star-Tanke ! 2 h locker über breite wasserdichte Wege ! >> Hier klicken !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (5. Januar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> 10 Uhr Star-Tanke ! 2 h locker über breite wasserdichte Wege ! >> Hier klicken !



schei$$ rechner von cheng. bin dabei.


----------



## ratze (6. Januar 2008)

Öhm !
Wir treffen uns heute um 10:15 wieder bei JJ(Vicht) vorm Laden !


----------



## GeJott (6. Januar 2008)

ratze schrieb:


> Öhm !
> Wir treffen uns heute um 10:15 wieder bei JJ(Vicht) vorm Laden !



Hi Herbert,

Wer ist "Wir" ??

Gerd


----------



## XCRacer (6. Januar 2008)

ratze schrieb:


> Öhm !
> Wir treffen uns heute um 10:15 wieder bei JJ(Vicht) vorm Laden !


Selber öhm!  Ich möchte aber um 12 wieder heim sein. Wird mir zu knappinski.


----------



## rpo35 (6. Januar 2008)

Habe gestern mindestens 2 Feinde ausgeschaltet und geh' jetzt auch noch ein bisschen punkten 

Ralph


----------



## PacMan (6. Januar 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Habe gestern mindestens 2 Feinde ausgeschaltet ...


Oh ja, allerdings! Ich fühle mich wie durch die Mangel gedreht... Aber es hat sich gelohnt!  Vielen Dank noch mal für die super Beherbergung!

_Heavy night; it was a heavy night
Feels like we come back from the dead
Heavy night; it was a heavy night
I cannot remember what I said (to anyone)_
Bloc Party - Sunday


----------



## rpo35 (6. Januar 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Oh ja, allerdings! Ich fühle mich wie durch die Mangel gedreht... Aber es hat sich gelohnt!  Vielen Dank noch mal für die super Beherbergung!
> 
> _Heavy night; it was a heavy night
> Feels like we come back from the dead
> ...


 Ich hab' meinem Kätzchen auf dem Weg in die Südstrasse den Namen Spätburgunder-Whisky-Kölsch gegeben und dann später bei 'ner Riegelpause im Wald verbuddelt 
Und gleich gibts Resteessen mit Wein oder Bier...muß ich mir noch überlegen 

Ralph


----------



## mcmarki (6. Januar 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich hab' meinem Kätzchen auf dem Weg in die Südstrasse den Namen Spätburgunder-Whisky-Kölsch gegeben und dann später bei 'ner Riegelpause im Wald verbuddelt
> Und gleich gibts Resteessen mit Wein oder Bier...muß ich mir noch überlegen
> 
> Ralph



Respekt Ralph, mein Kätzen ertränke ich hoffentlich gleich in der Badewanne. mmiiauuuu!


----------



## PacMan (6. Januar 2008)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Respekt Ralph, mein Kätzen ertränke ich hoffentlich gleich in der Badewanne. mmiiauuuu!


Ja, mein Kätzchen ärgert mich auch noch... Aber es hat sich gelohnt!

Wo wir gerade bei Katzen sind... ich kann's ja nicht lassen:  ein Ausschnitt aus dem Song "Plea From A Cat Named Virtute" von den Weakerthans. Hört auf eure Katzen!
_Why don't you ever want to play? I'm tired of this piece of string. You sleep as much as I do now, and you don't eat much of anything.
[...]
All you ever want to do is drink and watch TV, and frankly that thing doesn't really interest me. I swear I'm going to bite you hard and taste your tinny blood if you don't stop the self-defeating lies you've been repeating since the day you brought me home. I know you're strong._

Wem's gefällt: hier der komplette Text.


----------



## Jule (6. Januar 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich hab' meinem Kätzchen auf dem Weg in die Südstrasse den Namen Spätburgunder-Whisky-Kölsch gegeben und dann später bei 'ner Riegelpause im Wald verbuddelt


 
Toll, du hast ja auch immer nur Kinderportionen an Whisky getrunken. 
Mir ist immernoch schlecht. Ich trinke nie nie wieder Alkohol. 

Aber ich fand's trotzdem geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (6. Januar 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> Toll, du hast ja auch immer nur Kinderportionen an Whisky getrunken.
> Mir ist immernoch schlecht. Ich trinke nie nie wieder Alkohol.
> 
> Aber ich fand's trotzdem geil!


Dafür hatte ich vorher ein Glas Wein mehr und hab' danach noch 3 Pullen Kölsch verputzt...tztzt...alles Luschen  Die Taktik ist aufgegangen, 3 Feinde matt gesetzt  Wo sind wir kommenden Samstag ?


----------



## talybont (6. Januar 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Wo sind wir kommenden Samstag ?


In der Notaufnahme oder in der Ausnüchterungszelle?


----------



## rpo35 (6. Januar 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> In der Notaufnahme oder in der Ausnüchterungszelle?


Ganz so schlimm isses auch wieder nicht. Aber wie wäre es mit einem neuen Team "Delirium"? Die passenden Bikes gibts doch beim Zaffer


----------



## talybont (6. Januar 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Team "Delirium"


Don't drink and ride  
oder wie wäre als teamname: The Bar racers ?


----------



## ModdingFreak (7. Januar 2008)

War gerade mal bei Henrotte ( Fahrrad laden) Die haben ja nur müll da... Focus Super bud 1500 was besserers gabs net... Und MTB -Store hat urlaub 
Also dauerts noch was bis ich mal mit bike


----------



## GeJott (7. Januar 2008)

ModdingFreak schrieb:


> War gerade mal bei Henrotte ( Fahrrad laden) Die haben ja nur müll da... Focus Super bud 1500 was besserers gabs net... Und MTB -Store hat urlaub
> Also dauerts noch was bis ich mal mit bike



Wie wäre es mit JJ in Vicht ?

Gerd


----------



## ModdingFreak (7. Januar 2008)

mhh hat der was gutes da? um die 1500â¬ und macht der ratenzahlung? Auf der HP steht ja net gerade viel!
KÃ¶nntet ihr mir ein paar hersteller sagen wo man nix verkerht machen kann bei 1500â¬ ?


----------



## IGGY (7. Januar 2008)

Der JJ kann es dir so bauen wie du es haben willst! Da kann man sich schon was feines fÃ¼r 1500â¬ zusammenbauen lassen. Basis ist dann meistens ein DrÃ¶ssigerrahmen!


----------



## mcmarki (7. Januar 2008)

ModdingFreak schrieb:


> mhh hat der was gutes da? um die 1500 und macht der ratenzahlung? Auf der HP steht ja net gerade viel!
> Könntet ihr mir ein paar hersteller sagen wo man nix verkerht machen kann bei 1500 ?



wenn Du noch 3 Tage wartest ist dein Budget bei 3000 


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (7. Januar 2008)




----------



## GeDe (7. Januar 2008)

mcmarki schrieb:


> wenn Du noch 3 Tage wartest ist dein Budget bei 3000 



Raten gibt's bei der Bank


----------



## PacMan (7. Januar 2008)

ModdingFreak schrieb:


> KÃ¶nntet ihr mir ein paar hersteller sagen wo man nix verkerht machen kann bei 1500â¬ ?


Es gibt genug qualitativ vernÃ¼nftige Marken. Die Frage ist vielmehr, was du haben willst (bzw. was du brauchst). Dirt/Street, Cross-Country, Race, ...? 
Bei JJ oder MTB-Store wird man dich beraten kÃ¶nnen und dir bestimmt keinen Schrott andrehen.


----------



## rpo35 (7. Januar 2008)

Abstottern kannst du i.d.R. wieder nur bei Versendern wie Canyon, Rose usw...


----------



## ModdingFreak (7. Januar 2008)

Hab bei canyon mal ne anfrage gemacht wie das mit der bezahlung geht..mal sehn!


----------



## XCRacer (7. Januar 2008)

Erst sparen, dann kaufen !

Raten kannste bei Günter Jauch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (8. Januar 2008)

Dieter? WasistmitMittwochmorgen? Ich kann!


----------



## IGGY (8. Januar 2008)

Ich auch!


----------



## rpo35 (8. Januar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Erst sparen, dann kaufen !...


Das muß er ja grundsätzlich selber wissen. Hier gehts nur drum wo's geht und wo nicht und da fällt der freundliche Händler um die Ecke eben wieder flach. Plötzlich sind die Canyon Bikes doch nicht so übel


----------



## IGGY (8. Januar 2008)

Finanzieren denke ich kann man auch bei der Hausbank oder?
Also kommt da wieder der Fachhändler um die Ecke in Frage


----------



## ModdingFreak (8. Januar 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Das muß er ja grundsätzlich selber wissen. Hier gehts nur drum wo's geht und wo nicht und da fällt der freundliche Händler um die Ecke eben wieder flach. Plötzlich sind die Canyon Bikes doch nicht so übel



Ja die bikes von canyon für 800 oder so gefallen mir net so....aber wir sind ja nun schon bei 1500


----------



## rpo35 (8. Januar 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Finanzieren denke ich kann man auch bei der Hausbank oder?
> Also kommt da wieder der Fachhändler um die Ecke in Frage


Mit höherem Zinssatz wahrscheinlich...


----------



## mcmarki (8. Januar 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Finanzieren denke ich kann man auch bei der Hausbank oder?
> Also kommt da wieder der Fachhändler um die Ecke in Frage



Ja dann  http://www.titusti.com/08/mtn/motoexo.php


----------



## IGGY (8. Januar 2008)

@Rene
Wie sieht das aus mit Morgen? Was fahren wir,wann und wo treffen wir uns? Sofern du überhaupt mit mir fahren willst


----------



## talybont (8. Januar 2008)

Ich denke da weiß einer nicht was er will. Mit so knappem Budget würde ich auch mal nach gebrauchten Bikes schauen. Mein Scott ist aber schon weg.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## niki-2 (8. Januar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Dieter? WasistmitMittwochmorgen? Ich kann!



Würde gerne kann aber nicht!! 

Muß leider trööten !! 

Kann erst wieder nach Karneval!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (8. Januar 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Würde gerne kann aber nicht!!
> 
> Muß leider trööten !!
> 
> ...


 

Also am Aschermittwoch,dann mache einen Termin bin dabei.Habe morgen Frei und fahre mit Berthold der fährt nämlich gemütlich und keine Trails da hat der Angst.


----------



## IGGY (8. Januar 2008)

Ich denke René will auch gemütlich oder nicht?


----------



## niki-2 (8. Januar 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Also am Aschermittwoch,dann mache einen Termin bin dabei.Habe morgen Frei und fahre mit Berthold der fährt nämlich gemütlich und keine Trails da hat der Angst.



OK werden Aschermittwoch festhalten Herr Kurzer! 

Gruß


----------



## XCRacer (9. Januar 2008)

Kann erst jetzt anworten, da ich Spät hatte und mit dem Rad zur Firma war. 

Also ich fahre gerne mit Herrn Kurz&Co und mit Herrn Iggy. Werde mir mal für 8 Uhr den Wecker stellen und hoffe mal, dass sich morgen... ähh heute früh einer hier meldet. Komme euch auch gerne einsammeln. Muss aber gegen 12 Uhr wieder heim sein.

Und bei Regen könnt ihr mich mal diesen hier...


----------



## kurzer37 (9. Januar 2008)

Hy Rene
werde dann Heute wohl diesen in Anspruch nehmen.Und bei Regen könnt ihr mich mal diesen hier... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Mal schauen ob es am Nachmittag besser wird.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (9. Januar 2008)

Der Regen ist da, aber gegen Mittag soll's besser werden.


----------



## commencal blanc (9. Januar 2008)

Regen, ich sehe hier keinen Regen 

Heute 15:00Uhr Tour ab Stuttgart-Vaihingen - wer ist dabei ?


----------



## ratze (11. Januar 2008)

Huhu!
Hat wer lust morgen mit den Zweifallern zu fahren ?
Treffen 12 Uhr Eisdiele Zweifall oder 11:15 bei misch!


----------



## IGGY (11. Januar 2008)

Muß arbeiten 
Hast du schon was von unseren Rädern gehört?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratze (11. Januar 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Hast du schon was von unseren Rädern gehört?



Habe noch nichts gehört Iggy!


----------



## Cheng (11. Januar 2008)

lockere Runde morgen Mittag


----------



## RS-Hunter (12. Januar 2008)

was ist das für ein Tag heute? fast 10:00 Uhr und immer noch die Straßenlaternen an!  

Cu later


----------



## talybont (12. Januar 2008)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> was ist das für ein Tag heute? fast 10:00 Uhr und immer noch die Straßenlaternen an!


Lass den Sprit weg  
Heute mal die andere Tour: 3h flach mit Trails, 53 km und sage und schreibe 294 hm


----------



## HolyBen (13. Januar 2008)

Wer hat bei dem herrlichen Wetter Lust auf eine Sonntagserholungstour ?


----------



## PacMan (13. Januar 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Wer hat bei dem herrlichen Wetter Lust auf eine Sonntagserholungstour ?


*Grummel*   Lust hätte ich schon! Aber ich habe mir aufgrund zwei kleiner gesundheitlicher Beschwerden für dieses WE Bikeverbot erteilt.
Naja, wenigstens habe ich meinen neuen Computer, an dem ich stattdessen rumbasteln kann. Dies hier ist das erste Posting mit demselbigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (13. Januar 2008)

Ich war laufen und gleich kommt...


----------



## PacMan (13. Januar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich war laufen und gleich kommt...


...Herzinfarkt?  Du solltest dich nicht so überanstrengen...


----------



## Cecil974 (13. Januar 2008)

Ich werde mir Mühe geben ihn nicht zu sehr zu überfordern


----------



## talybont (13. Januar 2008)

Ich nenne das immer INTERVALLTRAINING


----------



## XCRacer (13. Januar 2008)

Ach ja? Ich LZA = LANGZEITAUSDAUER !


----------



## talybont (13. Januar 2008)

Wenn ich so alt wär wie Du könnte ich auch nur noch auf halber Drehzahl


----------



## Jule (14. Januar 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> *Grummel*  Lust hätte ich schon! Aber ich habe mir aufgrund zwei kleiner gesundheitlicher Beschwerden für dieses WE Bikeverbot erteilt.


 
Oje, was ist denn los? 
Zwei müde Beine? Zwei Aua-Knie? Oder was für "zwei" tun weh?


----------



## PacMan (14. Januar 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> Oje, was ist denn los?
> Zwei müde Beine? Zwei Aua-Knie? Oder was für "zwei" tun weh?


Nee, zwei unterschiedliche Sachen. Erstens ein fieser Husten, den ich möglichst schnell wieder loswerden will. Zweitens eine riesen Blase unter'm Fußballen. Konnte Donnerstag kaum laufen. Gestern konnte ich das erste Mal wieder normal auftreten. Radfahren war damit jedenfalls nicht angenehm.

Nächstes WE sollte wieder gehen. Wahrscheinlich ist dann das Wetter wieder mies...


----------



## XCRacer (14. Januar 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Konnte Donnerstag kaum laufen.


du sagtest mal, du würdest nicht laufen...


----------



## rpo35 (14. Januar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> du sagtest mal, du würdest nicht laufen...


...trotzdem gute Besserung Pascal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (14. Januar 2008)

Ja gute Besserung für die "zwei" !


----------



## rpo35 (15. Januar 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag lieber Herbert   und geh' ruhig mal ein bisschen weniger Biken. In dem Alter muß man seinem Körper etwas mehr Ruhe gönnen  

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## commencal blanc (15. Januar 2008)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

Grüßle ausm Ländle

Patrick


----------



## mcmarki (15. Januar 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute, Herbert


----------



## kurzer37 (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo Herbert
auch von mir alles Gute.
Werde morgen Früh eine Runde fahren gegen 10.30 Uhr falls jemand lust hat melden.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## niki-2 (15. Januar 2008)

Herbert auch von mir alles Gute!!    

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## talybont (15. Januar 2008)

Herbert


----------



## XCRacer (15. Januar 2008)

Alles Gute, ratze !!! Happy Trails und immer eine handvoll Dreck unter den Stollen


----------



## HolyBen (15. Januar 2008)

Alles Gute auch von mir Herbert !

Fahr mal weniger Rad sonst bist Du im Sommer kaputt.  


Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeDe (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo Ratze, 
alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir. 
Fahr ruhig weiter so viel Rad, ich werd's auch versuchen.  
Der Angriff kommt ja erst noch. 
Pause kann nach dem 31.3. gemacht werden.: 

Dein Teamkollege

ach übrigens, mich würde noch interessieren, was eine " Tour de schmeiß"
so mit sich bringt.
Bleib' gesund

Bis demnächst
GeDe


----------



## burns68 (15. Januar 2008)

Auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag!!!!


----------



## Jule (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo Herbert  
Ich wünsche dir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja demnächst mal bei 'nem Nightride.....äh, also, soweit man sich halt im Dunkeln sieht...... 

Schöne Grüße.
Jule


----------



## Cheng (15. Januar 2008)

Herbert! Auch von mir alles Gute! Bald stehen wieder die 100km vom Wurmtal an, ich hoffe Du lässt Dich wieder blicken!


----------



## FilledBratze (15. Januar 2008)

Ha, gerade noch rechtzeitig.
  Alles gute zum Geburtstag, Herbert.


----------



## Xxmurax (16. Januar 2008)

verdammt herbert!! 
herzlichste geburtstagsgrüsse nachträglich aus barcelona!
auf dass die x-men den winterpokal rocken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratze (17. Januar 2008)

Danke ihr Lieben !
Nur,weniger biken werde ich trotzdem nicht !


----------



## PacMan (18. Januar 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Nächstes WE sollte wieder gehen. Wahrscheinlich ist dann das Wetter wieder mies...


Ich hasse es, wenn ich Recht habe...


----------



## kurzer37 (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo
hier nun ein Termin für Montag da das Wetter Morgen bescheiden werden soll. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5725 
Heute eine lockere Std. bei leichtem Regen und viel Matsch gefahren.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## RS-Hunter (19. Januar 2008)

Geht heute was??? wenn es nicht regnet wäre ich ab 13:00 Uhr für ne Runde zu haben.

Oder morgen nachmittag hätte ich evtl. auch Ausgang.


----------



## Cheng (19. Januar 2008)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Geht heute was??? wenn es nicht regnet wäre ich ab 13:00 Uhr für ne Runde zu haben.
> 
> Oder morgen nachmittag hätte ich evtl. auch Ausgang.




Könnte mich auf beides einrichten!


----------



## HolyBen (19. Januar 2008)

Morgen wäre mir lieber, dann könnte ich heute noch ein paar Sachen erledigen.

Bernd


----------



## Cheng (19. Januar 2008)

morgen könnte ich auch, werde aber gleich, sofern das Wetter hält, um 13 Uhr an der Startanke stehen und eine 2 Std. Runde fahren!

Da ish wohl doch alleine fahre werde ich die Star Tanke nicht kreuzen und direkt von zu Hause starten!


----------



## RS-Hunter (19. Januar 2008)

hier geht's zur morgigen SoNa-Tour


----------



## MausD (20. Januar 2008)

Zu viel Arbeit und zu schlechtes Wetter, ich bin wieder draußen  
Viel Spass den hartgesottenen und hoffentlich trocken von oben...


----------



## XCRacer (20. Januar 2008)

Hab mich eingetragen. Bis geleisch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (20. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
wir kommen auch nochmal mit. 
Gibt es schon 'ne Strecke? Wir wollen nämlich um kurz nach 17:00 Uhr wieder in Aachen sein, d.h. entweder wir nehmen den Zug um 16:55 Uhr oder aber wir klinken uns irgendwann aus....


----------



## HolyBen (20. Januar 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> .....
> Gibt es schon 'ne Strecke? ......



Ausschreiber der Tour und Guide ist Georg. 

D.h. es werden Aussagen kommen wie:

Vor 7 Jahren ging der Weg hier aber weiter .....

Der Schlamm geht doch nur bis zu den Naben .....

Das kann man alles fahren .....

Die Extraschleife geht noch ..........

Und Du fragst nach einer Strecke ?


----------



## RS-Hunter (20. Januar 2008)

MausD schrieb:


> Zu viel Arbeit und zu schlechtes Wetter, ich bin wieder draußen



Weichei!   von zu schlechtem Wetter kann heute nicht die Rede sein. Da sind wir schon bei ganz anderen Schneestürmen gefahren.

Zu viel Arbeit lass ich gerade noch gelten. kommt bei mir ja nun auch immer wieder vor.  



Jule schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wir kommen auch nochmal mit.


habe ich mit Freude gelesen  



Jule schrieb:


> Gibt es schon 'ne Strecke? Wir wollen nämlich ...


wenn wir die gleiche Tour wie letzten Samstag nehmen, sollte das funktionieren. Im Schlepptau mit Ben & Cheng rund um die WBTS von Haustür zu Haustür in knapp 3 Std.



HolyBen schrieb:


> Ausschreiber der Tour und Guide ist Georg.
> 
> D.h. es werden Aussagen kommen wie: ...



So ist nun halt das Leben, immer offen für Altes/Neues sein. Und ich verlange von keinem etwas, was ich nicht selber auch fahren würde  
Aber du kannst gerne auch mal eine Tour führen, dann sehen wir mal wann, wo und ob wir überhaupt zu Hause wieder ankommen 

Cu


----------



## MausD (20. Januar 2008)

Rein in die Kartoffeln, Raus aus den Kartoffeln und wieder rein.
Hab mich beeilt mit Arbeit und zieh mir nen Regen-Poncho an.
Bin dabei


----------



## burns68 (20. Januar 2008)

MausD schrieb:


> Bin dabei




Ich bin stolz auf Dich!


----------



## RS-Hunter (20. Januar 2008)

na also, geht doch. Ich bin noch nicht fertig. Fahre aber trotzdem.


----------



## PacMan (20. Januar 2008)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> von zu schlechtem Wetter kann heute nicht die Rede sein. Da sind wir schon bei ganz anderen Schneestürmen gefahren.


'N Schneesturm wär mir lieber gewesen...  
War aber trotzdem schön heute!


----------



## RS-Hunter (20. Januar 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> War aber trotzdem schön heute!


Naja, schön ist was anderes. Wenn man's hintersich gebracht hat ist man froh es getan zu haben. Sonnenschein und ein paar geile Trails hätten mir schon besser gefallen.  

@René: hä???


----------



## Jule (20. Januar 2008)

Ich fand's voll schön. Wir sind mit zwei Rädern gestartet und mit drei zurückgekommen! 
So muß das sein.

Ich kann mich ja an 'ne Tour erinnern, wo wir mit zwei Bikes los sind und nachher war's nur noch eins......

So, ich werd' den Neuling jetzt mal ausgiebig begrüßen und mir alle Details angucken. 

Jule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (20. Januar 2008)

Gibt's eigentlich sowas wie'n Bericht? Ich glaub der Ralph hat Bilder gemacht. Wäre der erste Bericht, dieses Jahr


----------



## rpo35 (20. Januar 2008)

Ich hab' aber nur 2 Bilder unten auf der Brücke (alte Kreistrasse Wehebachtal) gemacht...nix besonderes.

Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (20. Januar 2008)

Falls morgen jemand frei hat, bei mir steht eine 4h-Tour auf dem Plan.


----------



## niki-2 (21. Januar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Falls morgen jemand frei hat, bei mir steht eine 4h-Tour auf dem Plan.



Ja dann viel Vergnügen!!!

Falls mich einer suchen sollte ich bin in Kölle 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## rpo35 (21. Januar 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> Ich fand's voll schön...


Schön fand ich's auch. Allerdings gibt's 1-2 Minuspunkte für den Premiumguide, weil wir im Stockdunkeln durch Stolberg gurken mußten  
Falls ihr 'nen Bericht schreiben wollt; ich hab' ein Foto von einem wie immer futternden pacman und ein nicht ganz scharfes Foto von der Ankunft im Wehebachtal unten an der Brücke.

Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (21. Januar 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo
> hier nun ein Termin für Montag...


Hab mich mal eingetragen. Werde dann um 1500 bei dir vor der Hütte stehen. Bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackseal (21. Januar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hab mich mal eingetragen. Werde dann um 1500 bei dir vor der Hütte stehen. Bis gleich!



Das war eine nette kleine Runde eben. Auch wenn ich eigentlich immer nur euren Dreck gefressen habe. ;-) Die letzte Abfahrt war Klasse. Wo war das eigentlich, wo ich kurz aufgehalten wurde ? ...nur daß ichs wiederfinde das Schlammloch...


----------



## kurzer37 (22. Januar 2008)

blackseal schrieb:


> Das war eine nette kleine Runde eben. Auch wenn ich eigentlich immer nur euren Dreck gefressen habe. ;-) Die letzte Abfahrt war Klasse. Wo war das eigentlich, wo ich kurz aufgehalten wurde ? ...nur daß ichs wiederfinde das Schlammloch...


 
Hinter den Restaurant Süssendell Richtung Vicht. 
Hat wirklich Spass gemacht auch wenn das dumme Knie wieder schmerzen verursacht.


Gruß
Kurzer37

Donnerstag ruhige fahrt Richtung Langerwehe.


----------



## XCRacer (22. Januar 2008)

auf asfalt fährt es sich ganz normal


----------



## mcmarki (22. Januar 2008)

oh la la, schick - jetzt hast Du ja das Race Bike für die "einfachen" Marathons


----------



## talybont (22. Januar 2008)

mcmarki schrieb:


> oh la la, schick - jetzt hast Du ja das Race Bike für die "einfachen" Marathons


dann soll er damit mal Neustadt/Weinstrasse oder St. Wendel fahren  
Aber sonst: sehr hübsch. Das geht bestimmt noch über ein halbes Kilo leichter, oder?


----------



## ratze (22. Januar 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Donnerstag ruhige fahrt Richtung Langerwehe.



Kann am Donnerstag mitradeln,muss wohl um 18:30 wieder in Stolberg sein !
Öh,wann willst du überhaut los ?


----------



## kurzer37 (23. Januar 2008)

ratze schrieb:


> Kann am Donnerstag mitradeln,muss wohl um 18:30 wieder in Stolberg sein !
> Öh,wann willst du überhaut los ?


 
Um 10.30Uhr aber nur WAB und Strasse da Bert aus Mausbach sein Bike zu Satorius zum Schreibenbremsen montieren gebracht hat .
Mit Trails fahren hat er es nicht so.
Falls du mit möchtest melde dich per Tel. 71359

Gruß
Michael


----------



## XCRacer (23. Januar 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> dann soll er damit mal Neustadt/Weinstrasse oder St. Wendel fahren
> Aber sonst: sehr hübsch. Das geht bestimmt noch über ein halbes Kilo leichter, oder?


Bin heute mal nen Quicki durch den Stadtwald gefahren. Die BMX-Strecke macht richtig Spaß. Umglaublich wendig uns spurstabil. Vor den Pfützen einfach nur mal kurz lupfen und das Gesicht bleibt sauber.

Dann die Trails am Koppweiher vorbei. Alles Prima! Nur an der Betonröhre habe ich mich nicht getraut zu springen.

Würde sagen, wenn die Wurzeln nicht allzu ruppig werden, geht das ohne Probleme mindestens genauso gut, wie mit ner Federgabel. Nur alles viel agiler und spurtreuer.

Die meisten Mittelgebirgsmarathons spielen sich zu 75% auf Waldautobahnen ab. Die restlichen Trails (sofern sie bergab gehen) sind auch nicht unbedingt so mit Wurzel bestückt, das es unfahrbar wird. Wenn es dann dochmal zu heavy wird, fährt man halt langsamer. Über die gesamte Distanz ist man trotzdem schneller.

Das Stück bleibt jetzt erstmal bis zum Schinder drauf


----------



## commencal blanc (23. Januar 2008)

@xcracer
Krasses Gerät geworden!
Wieviel wiegt das jetzt?

@all
Bin am WE im Lande.
Wer hat am Sonntag Zeit und Lust?


Grüßle
Patrick


----------



## rpo35 (23. Januar 2008)

Sonntag kommt GeDe wahrscheinlich zu 'ner Tour nach Aachen. Noch jemand Lust? Start wäre um 11 am Waldstadion.

Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (24. Januar 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Sonntag kommt GeDe wahrscheinlich zu 'ner Tour nach Aachen. Noch jemand Lust? Start wäre um 11 am Waldstadion.
> 
> Ralph



Wäre dabei


----------



## rpo35 (24. Januar 2008)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Wäre dabei


Ok, Termin ist nicht öffentlich!!

Ralph


----------



## PacMan (24. Januar 2008)

Für Samstag, 13:00 Uhr wird's auch noch 'nen Termin mit 'nem Leckerbissen geben! LMB-Termin folgt noch...


----------



## talybont (24. Januar 2008)

@René
Einer meiner 24h-Rennkollegen fährt sein C14-HT auch mit Starrgabel: knapp über 8 kg. Allerdings hat das so gescheppert, dass er in Duisburg immer die Trinkflasche verloren hat  
Aber ansonsten gebe ich Dir recht, solange man nicht Hasselbachgraben fährt, ist das kein Thema. Ging ja früher auch.


----------



## PacMan (24. Januar 2008)

Sagt mal, geht das nur mir so, oder kann man im Moment keinen LMB-Termin erfassen/editieren?
Naja, ihr wisst ja schon mal Bescheid: Samstag, 13:00 Uhr am Omerbach. Ungefähr das hier ist geplant...


----------



## rpo35 (24. Januar 2008)

@mcmarki, pacman und Gede: Tragt euch bitte mal neu ein  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (24. Januar 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Sagt mal, geht das nur mir so, oder kann man im Moment keinen LMB-Termin erfassen/editieren?
> Naja, ihr wisst ja schon mal Bescheid: Samstag, 13:00 Uhr am Omerbach. Ungefähr das hier ist geplant...



Ich kann leider am Samstag nicht, wobei die Tour für mich im Moment eh nix wär!


----------



## GeJott (24. Januar 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Sagt mal, geht das nur mir so, oder kann man im Moment keinen LMB-Termin erfassen/editieren?
> Naja, ihr wisst ja schon mal Bescheid: Samstag, 13:00 Uhr am Omerbach. Ungefähr das hier ist geplant...



Hi Pascal,

Die Passage am Kreuz vorbei gibts nicht mehr. War vergangenen Herbst von beiden Seiten mit Gestrüpp blockiert. Oberhalb führt noch ein Pfad am gerodeten Hang entlang.

Gerd


----------



## commencal blanc (25. Januar 2008)

@Pacman
Das hört sich doch gut an!
Eigentlich habe ich nur Sonntag Zeit, aber vielleicht schaffe ich es doch noch.
Vielleicht ein etwas späterer Einstieg möglich? 

Gibt es einen Termin dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (26. Januar 2008)

Ich habe endlich einen Termin anlegen können.  

Da ich keine genaue Route ausgearbeitet hab, kann ich dir nix versprechen. Könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass wir über den Meroder Wald fahren. Dann könntest du ja bei Jüngersdorf einsteigen. Mal hören, was René dazu sagt...


----------



## commencal blanc (26. Januar 2008)

@pacman

alles klar. Bin angemeldet. Will ja nicht unbedingt eine Extra Wurst.
Habe meine Freundin überzeugt und schwinge mich gleich aufs Rad.
So kann ich um 13:00Uhr am Omerbach sein! 

Bis Gleich!
Patrick


----------



## talybont (26. Januar 2008)

So, habe gestern Abend meinen Racer sehr gut verkauft   und bin nun eindlich auf eine gesunde Zahl Bikes runter. Und habe nun ein paar Mittel um mein Storck wieder vernünftig aufzubauen.


----------



## commencal blanc (26. Januar 2008)

Puh - bin recht pünktlich um kurz  vor fünf zu hause angekommen. 
Ware ne schöne Tour bei tollem Wetter mit netten Ombas.
Es waren leider nicht die langsamsten und so hatte ich (besonders mit meinem Muskelkater vom Vortag ) schon zu kämpfen!

Aber die Saison hat ja noch nicht mal angefangen, ich gebe noch nicht auf!  

Schönen Abend noch!

Patrick


----------



## PacMan (26. Januar 2008)

Ja, war heute wirklich nicht gemütlich. Aber dafür sehr schön.

@Ralph: Ob ich morgen wirklich mitfahre, weiss ich noch nicht. Bin von heute doch recht geschafft.
Ich sag morgen früh noch genau Bescheid, ob ich mitkomme oder nicht.


----------



## reigi (26. Januar 2008)

wart ihr denn jetzt im Meroder Wald wie ihr das geplant habt? Ich bin heute morgen die Trails zwischen Merode und Jüngersdorf gefahren. Die sind ja einfach nur geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (26. Januar 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ja, war heute wirklich nicht gemütlich. Aber dafür sehr schön.
> 
> @Ralph: Ob ich morgen wirklich mitfahre, weiss ich noch nicht. Bin von heute doch recht geschafft.
> Ich sag morgen früh noch genau Bescheid, ob ich mitkomme oder nicht.


Lusche ...reiß dich zusammen! Wir waren eben knappe 80km mit dem Renner unterwegs 

Ralph


----------



## ratze (26. Januar 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ich habe endlich einen Termin anlegen können.
> 
> Da ich keine genaue Route ausgearbeitet hab, kann ich dir nix versprechen. Könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass wir über den Meroder Wald fahren. Dann könntest du ja bei Jüngersdorf einsteigen. Mal hören, was René dazu sagt...



Der Termin kam spät und daher konnte ich ihn nicht wahrnehmen !
Bin dann mit den Zweifallern nach Widdau gefahren !
War auch schön .


----------



## PacMan (27. Januar 2008)

ratze schrieb:


> Der Termin kam spät und daher konnte ich ihn nicht wahrnehmen !


Schade! Aber der aufmerksame Leser hätte schon am Donnerstag von dem Termin erfahren.  Da schrieb ich nämlich:


			
				PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Für Samstag, 13:00 Uhr wird's auch noch 'nen Termin mit 'nem Leckerbissen geben! LMB-Termin folgt noch...


Konnte nur aufgrund technischer Probleme vorher keinen LMB-Termin machen.



			
				reigi schrieb:
			
		

> wart ihr denn jetzt im Meroder Wald wie ihr das geplant habt? Ich bin heute morgen die Trails zwischen Merode und Jüngersdorf gefahren. Die sind ja einfach nur geil.


Nee, im Meroder Wald waren wir nicht. Sind den direkten Weg entlang des Rennwegs nach Gey gefahren. Aber ja, da gibt's schon ein paar feine Trails!


----------



## PacMan (27. Januar 2008)

Wenn ich den Zug jetzt noch erwische, bin ich dabei. Ansonsten halt nicht. Dann schicke ich dir 'ne SMS, dass ihr nicht zu warten braucht.


----------



## rpo35 (27. Januar 2008)

ok


----------



## RS-Hunter (27. Januar 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ja, war heute wirklich nicht gemütlich. Aber dafür sehr schön.



War es nicht der junge Omba Meister 2007, der die Runde mit "mittel/mittel" ausgeschrieben hatte?   oder hatte ich das "gemütlich" überlesen.  



PacMan schrieb:


> ... Bin von heute doch recht geschafft. ...



mir ging's zum Schluss auch nicht besser.  aber dafür hast du bravourös den Balanceakt über das Mäuerchen geschafft.


----------



## PacMan (27. Januar 2008)

Ok, sag nix, Ralph. Ich bin ein Trottel.  

Nachdem ich es also eben geschafft habe, den Zug nach Aachen zu verpassen, bin ich ein kleines und wahrhaft gemütliches Ründchen (2h bei 14,3 km/h) hier in der Gegend gefahren.
Vom Eschweiler Stadtwald ging's über'n Donnerberg, wo ich ein paar feine Schrebergärtentrails gefunden habe. Highlight ist ein 40cm Drop auf 'nen Bürgersteig   Die möchte ich euch bei Gelegenheit auch mal gerne zeigen!



			
				RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> War es nicht der junge Omba Meister 2007, der die Runde mit "mittel/mittel" ausgeschrieben hatte?


Nach meiner Definition war das aber schon "schnell"!


----------



## commencal blanc (27. Januar 2008)

Moinmoin,

wer hat denn da draußen den Fön eingeschaltet?

Ringe noch mit mir, ob ich gegen zwei eine kleine Runde düsen soll.
Ist aber echt eher ungemütlich  

Fühle mich nach gestern aber wieder relativ fit


----------



## PacMan (27. Januar 2008)

Bericht und 'ne Handvoll Bilder von gestern.


----------



## GeDe (27. Januar 2008)

@rpo:  Danke für Deine Führung im für mich unbekannten Stadtwald.
          War ne feine Runde, auch wenn ich  bei 2 " Mutproben " 
          gekniffen habe.

Dankbare Grüße von
GeDe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (27. Januar 2008)

War wirklich schön eben

Stephan - wie geht es Deiner Schulter? Wieder alles ok ?


----------



## PacMan (27. Januar 2008)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Stephan - wie geht es Deiner Schulter? Wieder alles ok ?


Au weia!  Ist er etwa über die "Bordsteinkante" gefahren?


----------



## rpo35 (27. Januar 2008)

Nö, er ist gesprungen und hat dabei 'ne Birke übersehen und gerammt. Der Baum war stärker  Alles klar Stephan?
Wir haben noch 'ne kleine Schleife über Siebenwege gemacht. Mann war das 'ne Rampe 
Nach einer großen Pizza und 'nem Pils ging's mir wieder besser 

Ralph

Edit: Hab' eben euren Bericht von gestern gelesen. Gestern war der "Baum" scheinbar noch sein Freund - so schnell kann sich das ändern gell ;-) Bin heute übrigens den Steilhang runter, an dem ich mir vor langer Zeit mal leckere Schürfwunden im Gesicht eingefangen habe. Ich hab' erst gemerkt als ich unten war, sonst wäre ich sicher nicht da runter *g*


----------



## bobcat (27. Januar 2008)

Ich habe mir  auf der Tour heute einen 2 cm langen Riss im  Rahmen eingehandelt...  

Na ja, leichter zu ersetzen als eine Schulter.

Gute Genesung, Stephan !


----------



## rpo35 (27. Januar 2008)

Tja Thomas, das ist echt schade. Kauf dir mal ein Spaßbike mit ordentlich Federweg   oder lass das Gehüpfe sein. Das können die Dinger auf Dauer nicht aushalten.
wo ist der Riss denn?


----------



## bobcat (27. Januar 2008)

Riss ist an der Schweissnaht Oberrohr/Sattelrohr.

Nun ja, zum Glück habe ich noch ein Bike


----------



## PacMan (28. Januar 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, liebe Jule!!! ​


----------



## mcmarki (28. Januar 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Jule   und lasse Dich von Ralph reich beschenken  

Markus


----------



## Bick (28. Januar 2008)

von mir auch alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag. Feier schön
und grüß´mir den älteren Herrn an Deiner Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (28. Januar 2008)

Servus Jule,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

Lass dich feiern und reich beschenken! 

Grüßle (wieder) ausm Ländle

Patrick


----------



## Cecil974 (28. Januar 2008)

Hallo liebe Jule!!



Alles Liebe und Gute zu deinem Geburtstag... 

lass dich schön verwöhnen...


Ganz liebe Grüße die Tina und der René ​


----------



## rpo35 (28. Januar 2008)

bobcat schrieb:


> Riss ist an der Schweissnaht Oberrohr/Sattelrohr...


Stütze zu kurz?



Bick schrieb:


> ...und grüß´mir den älteren Herrn an Deiner Seite.


Bisschen nett wa!! Sonst nehm' ich zur nächsten Tour mal 'n Seil mit. Dann MUßT du genauso schnell fahren wie ich - auch bergab


----------



## rollerhotte (28. Januar 2008)

GeDe schrieb:


> @rpo:  Danke für Deine Führung im für mich unbekannten Stadtwald.
> War ne feine Runde, auch wenn ich  bei 2 " Mutproben "
> gekniffen habe.
> 
> ...



Dem Dank möchte ich mich auch anschliessen! Auch wenn die Tour nicht öffentlich war, wurde ich herzlich aufgenommen und hatte ´nen riesen Spaß!
Wenn ich mich noch einam mitnehmt würde ich mich freuen und dann sicher eine neue Kette und dickere Beine haben!
grüsschen
der hotte


----------



## Bick (28. Januar 2008)

@ Ralph:da mußt du aber ein dickes Seil nehmen - bei meiner Masse...

Bergab würd ich dich deswegen dann auch sicherlich überholen,
ohne treten zu müssen ;-)


----------



## rpo35 (28. Januar 2008)

Bick schrieb:


> ...Bergab würd ich dich deswegen dann auch sicherlich überholen,
> ohne treten zu müssen ;-)


 Die notwendige Portion Mut nicht vergessen  
@rollerhotte:Gern geschehen und jederzeit wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (28. Januar 2008)

Oooooch, ihr seid ja lieb hier. 
Danke für die ganzen Glückwünsche!  

Aber ich werde alt! Gestern hab ich's noch nicht mal geschafft bis Mitternacht durchzuhalten  ....und der "ältere Herr an meiner Seite" ist schon um halb elf eingedöst.  

@ meine Single-Malt-Freunde: Ich hab' Whisky geschenkt bekommen!


----------



## GeDe (28. Januar 2008)

[ 
und der "ältere Herr an meiner Seite" ist schon um halb elf eingedöst.  

Hallo Jule, auch von mir alles Gute. 

( Er , der " ältere Herr " ) musste ja auch noch eine steile Rampe mitnehmen


----------



## niki-2 (28. Januar 2008)

Natürlich auch von mir!!!

   

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## FilledBratze (28. Januar 2008)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Stephan - wie geht es Deiner Schulter? Wieder alles ok ?





rpo35 schrieb:


> Nö, er ist gesprungen und hat dabei 'ne Birke übersehen und gerammt. Der Baum war stärker  Alles klar Stephan?
> Wir haben noch 'ne kleine Schleife über Siebenwege gemacht. Mann war das 'ne Rampe
> Nach einer großen Pizza und 'nem Pils ging's mir wieder besser
> 
> Ralph


 
Sorry, war gestern zu fertig den PC anzumachen und was zu schreiben.
Außer, dass ich mich nicht bewegen kann und die Autofahrt zum Chirurgen der reinste Blindflug (wie ja gestern auch ) war, ist zum Glück nur eine starke Prellung und Schulterbandüberdehnung mit leichtem Anriss bei rausgekommen. Bin zum stillliegen verdammt und darf wahrscheinlich erst in vier Wochen wieder Sport machen. Die Rampe hab' ich mich aber gestern auch noch hochgequält 
Zuviel Klavier, wie Markus, habe ich zum Glück nicht gespielt 

Schade um den Rahmen, Thomas. Aber trotzdem coole Show.


----------



## rpo35 (28. Januar 2008)

Oh no bratze. Besonders harmlos klingt das aber nicht finde ich!
Jetzt solltest du aber wirklich mal über meine Worte nach dem Crash nachdenken! Mach', vor allen in grösseren Gruppen, zukünftig weniger Faxen. Denke daran, dass du damit auch mal einen der Mitfahrer gefährden könntest.
Wenn ich da nicht etwas mehr Abstand gelassen hätte, wäre ich nämlich ziemlich sicher über dein Bike gestürzt!

Also, gute Besserung!!
Ralph


----------



## FilledBratze (28. Januar 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, liebe Jule.  Feier' schön und lass Dich reich beschenken - Ralph hat sich da ja was schickes einfallen lassen


----------



## mcmarki (28. Januar 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Bin zum stillliegen verdammt und darf wahrscheinlich erst in vier Wochen wieder Sport machen. Die Rampe hab' ich mich aber gestern auch noch hochgequält
> Zuviel Klavier, wie Markus, habe ich zum Glück nicht gespielt
> 
> Schade um den Rahmen, Thomas. Aber trotzdem coole Show.



och dank der Fehldiagnose, bin ich 14 Tage später den Vulkanbikemarathon gefahren  
Gute Besserung Stephan - und laß es zukünftig stuntmäßig was ruhiger angehen


----------



## rpo35 (28. Januar 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> ...Ralph hat sich da ja was schickes einfallen lassen


...Schreib' mir mal per PM was du meinst


----------



## Cheng (28. Januar 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> Oooooch, ihr seid ja lieb hier.
> Danke für die ganzen Glückwünsche!
> 
> Aber ich werde alt! Gestern hab ich's noch nicht mal geschafft bis Mitternacht durchzuhalten  ....



Bei den richtigen Frauen ist das wie bei einem guten Rotwein, je älter umso besser! 

Alles Gute natürlich auch vom Häuptling!


----------



## kurzer37 (28. Januar 2008)

Hallo Jule
 auch von dem kleinsten Omba natürlich,

 Alles Gute zum Geburtstag 

Fahre Morgen wieder eine Runde so gegen 11Uhr falls jemand mit möchte melden.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (28. Januar 2008)

Hallo liebe Jule,

nun auch von mir die besten Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag. Lass dich verwöhnen ...


----------



## HolyBen (28. Januar 2008)

Auch von mir die besten Wünsche zu deinem Geburtstag Jule.

Bis demnächst zum Techniktraining.


----------



## Jule (28. Januar 2008)

Danke nochmal!
Und ich laß mich schwer verwöhnen. Hab' grade neue Radschuhe (für's Rennrad) bekommen und die Platten sind auch schon drunter.  Ich finde, daß ist ein Verwöhnprogramm vom Feinsten! 

@Stephan: Gute Besserung! Was machst du auch immer für Sachen?.....tssssssssss


----------



## Jule (28. Januar 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Bis demnächst zum Techniktraining.



Mal gucken, ob ich das noch brauche. 
Ab dem 30.03. wird erstmal ein anderes Pferdchen gesattelt.


----------



## PacMan (28. Januar 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> Ab dem 30.03. wird erstmal ein anderes Pferdchen gesattelt.


 

Morgen abend würde ich gerne 'ne Runde drehen. Hat jemand Lust? Hier ist der Termin.


----------



## XCRacer (28. Januar 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> Bei den richtigen Frauen ist das wie bei einem guten Rotwein, je älter umso besser!


Och, so'n sizilianischen Rotwein von 2006 schmeckt aber auch ganz gut.


----------



## IGGY (29. Januar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Och, so'n sizilianischen Rotwein von 2006 schmeckt aber auch ganz gut.


----------



## FilledBratze (29. Januar 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ...Schreib' mir mal per PM was du meinst


Ich kann mir denken, was Du damit assoziierst, aber ich meinte eigentlich das neue Bike


----------



## Jule (29. Januar 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Morgen abend würde ich gerne 'ne Runde drehen. Hat jemand Lust? Hier ist der Termin.


 
Wenn sonst keiner kommt und du keine bösen Sachen im Dunkeln mit mir fährst und du mich überhaupt noch magst (wegen Rennrad und so) dann komm ich mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (29. Januar 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Ich kann mir denken, was Du damit assoziierst, aber ich meinte eigentlich das neue Bike


Das neue Bike hat Jule sich aber selbst geschenkt


----------



## PacMan (29. Januar 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> Wenn sonst keiner kommt und du keine bösen Sachen im Dunkeln mit mir fährst und du mich überhaupt noch magst (wegen Rennrad und so) dann komm ich mit.


Keine Ahnung ob sonst niemand kommt. Huhu! Fährt hier noch jemand Rad???  

Ausnahmsweise darfst du gerne mitkommen.  Ich plane dann mal etwas über WABs...


----------



## Cecil974 (29. Januar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Och, so'n sizilianischen Rotwein von 2006 schmeckt aber auch ganz gut.



Du sollst nicht immer ohne mich trinken... Frechheit. Wenn ich nicht da bin und auf dich aufpasse...und wenn ich da bin bietest du mir keinen an


----------



## XCRacer (30. Januar 2008)

Das ist, weil in deinen Händen Wasser zu Wein wird 

War vorhin auf dem Trimmpfad in Dürwiß laufen. Wer Freibadfotos vom 5m-Turm und seinen beiden kleinen Brüdern hat, kann die jetzt unter "Historische Ansichten von Dürwiß" abheften. Das Springerbecken ist weg !


----------



## Cecil974 (30. Januar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Das ist, weil in deinen Händen Wasser zu Wein wird


Hach bist du süss 

So aber nun wollte ich mal nachfragen wies aussieht wenn ich nach Karneval mit Rädchen ins Ombaland komme...Mögt ihr ne frauentaugliche Tour starten  ??
Ich hoffe ja Jule möchte nicht nur noch Rennrad fahren ... und Ina ist auch dabei


----------



## Jule (31. Januar 2008)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> So aber nun wollte ich mal nachfragen wies aussieht wenn ich nach Karneval mit Rädchen ins Ombaland komme...Mögt ihr ne frauentaugliche Tour starten  ??
> Ich hoffe ja Jule möchte nicht nur noch Rennrad fahren ... und Ina ist auch dabei


 
Am Wochenende nach Karneval? Da bin ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (31. Januar 2008)

Wie sieht es denn mit Rosenmontag aus bei Euch mit biken?


----------



## XCRacer (31. Januar 2008)

Montag und Dienstag bin ich arbeiten. Anschließend habe ich endlich mal ein paar Tage frei.


----------



## Cecil974 (31. Januar 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> Am Wochenende nach Karneval? Da bin ich dabei!



Dann können die Herren der Schöpfung ja mal ne schöne Tour suchen... Ich persönlich kenne mich halt nicht aus in den ombanischen Wäldern  
So jetzt gleich gehts endlich los... Tschüß und Alaaf


----------



## FilledBratze (31. Januar 2008)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Mögt ihr ne frauentaugliche Tour starten  ??


 
Die letzte frauentaugliche Tour brachte mich nen Tag später zum Chirurgen


----------



## rpo35 (31. Januar 2008)

Seit wann bist du 'ne Frau?


----------



## Cheng (31. Januar 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Seit wann bist du 'ne Frau?



seit dem er bei diesem besagten Chirurgen war!


----------



## FilledBratze (1. Februar 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> seit dem er bei diesem besagten Chirurgen war!


 
Stephanie wills aber immer noch hart und dreckig...


----------



## commencal blanc (1. Februar 2008)

Hallo ihrs,

wer fährt denn morgen?

Bin bis Montag noch hier und möchte nicht nur den Karneval genießen!


----------



## rpo35 (1. Februar 2008)

^Wat jibbet denn da zu Genießen? Besoffene im Bus, Scherben und Dreck auf den Straßen? Klasse


----------



## ratze (2. Februar 2008)

@commencal blanc
Ich kann mal das anbieten !

http://forum.aachener-runde.de/viewtopic.php?t=1372


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (2. Februar 2008)

Ich werde morgen vielleicht 'ne Runde fahren. Mal sehen...


----------



## commencal blanc (2. Februar 2008)

@ratze
mmm, etwas spät gelesen.
Bin eh noch etwas angeschlagen von gestern und werde dann ein gemütliches Ründchen alleine drehen....

Allen anderen eine schöne Tour, bzw. einen karnevalistischen Tag


----------



## IGGY (2. Februar 2008)

So. Ich habe auch mal einen Termin gemacht!


----------



## commencal blanc (2. Februar 2008)

@IGGY

mmm, morgen so früh in Vennwegen, ich glaube das passt bei mir nicht!  

Fahre gleich noch eine Runde!


----------



## IGGY (3. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen. Ich bin mal so frei und schreibe mal einen kleinen Bericht zur heutigen Schneetour zu der sich leider kein Omerbacher einfand, dafür aber 5 mutiger Biker aus Knolle vom Treff in der Bahnhofsvision.
Um 10.15 startete Ich um meinem Nachbarn Thorsten abzuholen. Wir sind dann noch an der Bahnhofsvision vorbei um zu schauen ob da noch einer ist. Und siehe da. Es wahren 5 Biker vor Ort. Nach einer kurzen Überredungphase  wurde dann Richtung Venwegen gestartet. Auf dem Weg dorthin verabschiedete sich bereits einer (Chris) aus der Gruppe, der es sich dann doch anders überlegt hatte und lieber alleine fahren wollte  In Venwegen angekommen trafen wir dann auf Kai. Wir ließen uns runter nach Mulartshütte fallen um in Richtung Solchbachtal zu radeln. Im Solchbachtal angekommen wurde auch sofort wieder ein Berg bezwungen in Richtung Kartoffelbaum. Ab da sind wir dann ins Tal runter,wieder rauf,wieder runter und wieder rauf. Eine heikle Sache bei dem Schnee und Eis kann ich euch sagen. Unterwegs verabschiedete sich bereits wieder ein Fahrer (Stefan) der mit den Schwiegereltern den Karnelvalszug gucken mußte (mein Beileid  ). Wieder im Tal angekommen, sind wir dann Richtung WBTS und von daaus zum Gottfriedskreuz. Dann nochmal ein bischen hoch um dann aber auch sofort wieder runter zu fahren zum Vichterlandhaus. In Vicht haben wir dann Kai liegen lassen 
Wir sind dann am Vichter Friedhof hoch nach Breinig. Kurz vor Breinig mußten wir dann den ersten Sturtz verzeichnen. Meiner Meinung nach hat der Biker(Gerd) sich extra fallen lassen, damit er mit seiner Familie nicht zum Zug muß 
Nach einer kurzen Bestandsaufnahme der Wunden wurde dann zügig nach Knolle gefahren, da im Bahnhof ein leckerer Kaffee bzw. Kakao auf uns wartete. Am Ende hatten wir 49km bei einer Fahrzeit von 3,07Std. und 752 hm auf der Uhr. Hier noch ein paar Bilder von der Tour!


----------



## XCRacer (3. Februar 2008)

Schöner Bericht und schöne Bilder !

Hier gibt's ein paar Schneebilder von GeDe und mir !

Ich bin heute mit dem Renner über's platte Land gefahren. War nicht sehr lange unterwegs. Hab mich nicht gut gefühlt.


----------



## commencal blanc (3. Februar 2008)

Ich bin gestern auch noch eine kleine Tour gefahren.
War wohl nicht so gut. Hab heute den ganzen Tag im Bett verbracht und bin immer noch nicht fit!  

Dabei hab ich die ganze Zeit die Sonne reinblinzeln gesehen....


----------



## Jule (3. Februar 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen vielleicht 'ne Runde fahren. Mal sehen...


Was gibt's da zu überlegen?
Los, fahr'!


----------



## rpo35 (3. Februar 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> Was gibt's da zu überlegen?
> Los, fahr'!


Spät aber wahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (3. Februar 2008)

Jule schrieb:


>


Meinste der steht darauf? - Mal Bernd fragen...


----------



## HolyBen (3. Februar 2008)

Anfangs nicht .......


----------



## PacMan (4. Februar 2008)

Aua!  

Es tut mir leid, aber ich bin nicht gefahren.  Schande über mich.


----------



## Jule (5. Februar 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid, aber ich bin nicht gefahren.  Schande über mich.


----------



## PacMan (5. Februar 2008)

Oje, da hab ich mir was eingebrockt.  Wie kann ich das nur wieder gut machen?  

Ein Kompliment zu ihrem Rennrad?
Ein aufopfernder Nightride bei Sturm und Regen?
Ein Strauß Blumen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Immerhin hab ich mir heute Urlaub für die letzte WP-Woche genommen. Dann wird noch mal kräftig zugelangt!


----------



## rpo35 (5. Februar 2008)

^Bezahl' einfach das Bier oder andere Getränke am Freitag...alter Radfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (5. Februar 2008)

Bin bis Freitag abend mal wieder nicht im Land. Wenn jemand einen Termin einträgt "langsam, leicht" bin ich am Samstag dabei! Es soll schön werden!


----------



## PacMan (5. Februar 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ^Bezahl' einfach das Bier oder andere Getränke am Freitag...alter Radfahrer


So einfach? Geht klar!


----------



## rpo35 (5. Februar 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> So einfach? Geht klar!


Nix einfach, aber alles andere wäre doch eh nur geheuchelt


----------



## XCRacer (6. Februar 2008)

Was ist am Freitag? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## cyberp (6. Februar 2008)

Ich habe dummerweise unsere Homepage außer Gefecht gesetzt . Werde mich heute Abend darum kümmern.


----------



## rpo35 (6. Februar 2008)

cyberp schrieb:


> Ich habe dummerweise unsere Homepage außer Gefecht gesetzt . Werde mich heute Abend darum kümmern.


Hab' mich schon gewundert. Wie hast du das denn hingekriegt?


----------



## PacMan (6. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Was ist am Freitag? Hab ich was verpasst?


Geschlossene Gesellschaft! 

Wer aber meine spärlich aktualisierte Homepage besucht, sieht dass am Freitag The Queen Kings auftreten...


----------



## Jule (6. Februar 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ein Kompliment zu ihrem Rennrad?
> Ein aufopfernder Nightride bei Sturm und Regen?
> Ein Strauß Blumen?


 
OK, nehm ich alles!


----------



## XCRacer (6. Februar 2008)

cyberp schrieb:


> Ich habe dummerweise unsere Homepage außer Gefecht gesetzt .


Schaut so aus, als ob der liebe Christian von Joomla 1.0.x auf 1.5 upgraden wollte. Das template scheint nicht kompatibel.


----------



## HolyBen (6. Februar 2008)

Wer viel mit Computern macht wie ich sagt doch immer: macht Backups. 

Wollte ich bald auch für unsere HP machen ............  

Ich habe eben den Support unseres Hosters angeschrieben und gefragt, ob die sowas Sinnvolles für ihre Kunden machen. 
Viel Hoffnung habe ich nicht.  

Ich halte Euch auf dem laufenden. 

Gruß
Der grippegeschwächte Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyberp (6. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Schaut so aus, als ob der liebe Christian von Joomla 1.0.x auf 1.5 upgraden wollte. Das template scheint nicht kompatibel.


Fast . Ich wollte 1.5 zum Test parallel installieren.


----------



## talybont (6. Februar 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Gruß
> Der grippegeschwächte Bernd



Gute Besserung!


----------



## FilledBratze (6. Februar 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Der grippegeschwächte Bernd


 
Gute Besserung, Bernd.

Hat Dir denn Deine Familie nicht davon abgeraten, Dich bei dem Wetter als Flitzer zu Karneval zu verkleiden?


----------



## Jule (7. Februar 2008)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Dann können die Herren der Schöpfung ja mal ne schöne Tour suchen... Ich persönlich kenne mich halt nicht aus in den ombanischen Wäldern


 
Gibt's schon 'nen Plan für's Wochenende?
Draußen scheint so schön die Sonne und ich werde ganz hibbelig.

Ansonsten wär ich auch für 'ne frauentaugliche Tour im Aachener Stadtwald ohne so'n Süßkram wie die Toblerone....ist ja schließlich Fastenzeit!  

Sind jetzt eigentlich alle WP-Punkte futsch?


----------



## cyberp (7. Februar 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> Sind jetzt eigentlich alle WP-Punkte futsch?


Nö. Fotoalbum, Forum, Gästebuch und Winterpokal haben überlebt.


----------



## rpo35 (7. Februar 2008)

cyberp schrieb:


> Nö. Fotoalbum, Forum, Gästebuch und Winterpokal haben überlebt.


Und der "Rest"  
Wer hat denn morgen frei(zeit) und Lust? Klick...


----------



## PacMan (7. Februar 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> Draußen scheint so schön die Sonne und ich werde ganz hibbelig.


Ich fühl mich zwar nicht hibbelig (eher ausgebrannt), aber es wird Zeit, dass ich noch mal auf's MTB komme. Hab letzte Nacht schon von vielen geilen Trails und technischen Downhills geträumt! Hach, das war schön.  

Um wieviel Uhr können die Damen denn am Samstag? Wir richten uns doch immer gerne nach den Gästen...


----------



## rpo35 (7. Februar 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> ...Hab letzte Nacht schon von vielen geilen Trails und technischen Downhills geträumt! Hach, das war schön.  ...Um wieviel Uhr können die Damen denn am Samstag?...


Sag mal, wieviele Minuspunkte willst du dir eigentlich noch einhandeln?


----------



## XCRacer (7. Februar 2008)

Ich befürchte, 1000 Jahre ombananische Geschichte ist ausgelöscht. Ist es so ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackseal (7. Februar 2008)

Da melde ich mich doch mal unbekannterweise und zudem noch völlig unqualifiziert zu Wort und behaupte, daß es Zeit wird neue Geschichten zu schreiben.
Aber im Ernst: Ist da kein Backup ? Irgendwo auf einer Festplatte ? 
Die Seite war gut...


----------



## PacMan (7. Februar 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Sag mal, wieviele Minuspunkte willst du dir eigentlich noch einhandeln?


Was denn?  Darf ich nicht träumen?


----------



## GeDe (7. Februar 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Und der "Rest"
> Wer hat denn morgen frei(zeit) und Lust? Klick...



Schade, bin leider seit Montag ziemlich stark erkältet. 
Muss wohl ein paar Tage Pause machen.


----------



## HolyBen (7. Februar 2008)

cyberp schrieb:


> Nö. Fotoalbum, Forum, Gästebuch und Winterpokal haben überlebt.



Der Support hat sich gemeldet und evtl. ist ein Restore möglich.  

Ich habe es mal an Christian weitergeleitet und bin guter Dinge.


Bernd


----------



## XCRacer (7. Februar 2008)

GeDe schrieb:


> Schade, bin leider seit Montag ziemlich stark erkältet.
> Muss wohl ein paar Tage Pause machen.


Willkommen im Club 

Zur Seite: Soweit ich das überblicken kann, sind alle Beiträge ab Ende 2006 weg. Das mit dem Backup ist so'ne Sache. Man kann nicht einfach ein Backup vom FTP machen, da die Inhalte ja alle in der Datenbank abgelegt sind. Da kann nur jemand Backups machen, der direkt Zugang zur Datenbank hat. Jedenfalls soweit ich das mit dem SQL-Dingsda verstehe...


----------



## PacMan (7. Februar 2008)

Ist hier überhaupt noch jemand gesund? Gute Besserung an alle, die's brauchen können!

Ich würde ja schon mal 'nen Termin für Samstag machen. Aber mir ist die Uhrzeit ziemlich egal. Also äussert euch mal!
Jedenfalls sollte es eine gemütliche Runde werden. Also Tempo=leicht / Schwierigkeit=langsam ...oder so ähnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (7. Februar 2008)

Richtisch René, das wären Chris und ich gewesen, die FTP Daten sind gesichert und vollständig erhalten (und nützen uns nix).


----------



## mcmarki (7. Februar 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ist hier überhaupt noch jemand gesund? Gute Besserung an alle, die's brauchen können!
> 
> Ich würde ja schon mal 'nen Termin für Samstag machen. Aber mir ist die Uhrzeit ziemlich egal. Also äussert euch mal!
> Jedenfalls sollte es eine gemütliche Runde werden. Also Tempo=leicht / Schwierigkeit=langsam ...oder so ähnlich.



Ich werde am Samstag 11.00 h ab zu Hause Richtung Kalltall fahren - wird aber eher mittel/mittel und etwas länger.


----------



## PacMan (7. Februar 2008)

Kannst du das nicht auf Sonntag verschieben, Markus? Dann wäre ich dabei!


----------



## mcmarki (7. Februar 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Kannst du das nicht auf Sonntag verschieben, Markus? Dann wäre ich dabei!



leider nein


----------



## rpo35 (7. Februar 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Was denn?  Darf ich nicht träumen?


Doch, aber nicht so laut  
@Markus: Ich hab' noch keine Ahnung was wir machen. Fahren werden wir sicher. Fragt sich nur wo...

Ralph


----------



## mcmarki (8. Februar 2008)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Ich werde am Samstag 11.00 h ab zu Hause Richtung Kalltall fahren - wird aber eher mittel/mittel und etwas länger.



Hier der Termin dazu http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5829


----------



## XCRacer (8. Februar 2008)

Mir dürstet nach langen Einheiten bei Sonnenschein. Aber ich fühle mich gesundheitlich noch nicht fit genug.

Ich bin eher für eine lockere leicht/leicht Runde am morgigen Samstag. Wenn alles gut geht, bin ich am Sonntag für was mittleres zu haben.

Bin für Sa. 12 Uhr Star, leicht/leicht 2 - 3h !


Edit: Link zum Termin !


----------



## kurzer37 (8. Februar 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ist hier überhaupt noch jemand gesund?


 

Gesund schon nur habe Ich wieder Spätschicht und das bei dem Wetter.Werde dann aber morgen nach 22.00 Uhr noch eine runde drehen.

Mal sehen ob Ich Montag und Dienstag Urlaub mache bei dem Wetter.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (8. Februar 2008)

Hab nächste Woche auch Urlaub. Hatte da ein Schmankerl für dich, Michael. Musst nur ein bissle Zug fahren. Erst nach Heimbach und dann von Horrem zurück. 77km, kaum Höhenmeter, nur breite Wege.

Interesse? Dann schicke ich dir 'nen Track !
Montag oder Dienstag ist mir egal.


----------



## niki-2 (8. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hab nächste Woche auch Urlaub. Hatte da ein Schmankerl für dich, Michael. Musst nur ein bissle Zug fahren. Erst nach Heimbach und dann von Horrem zurück. 77km, kaum Höhenmeter, nur breite Wege.
> 
> Interesse? Dann schicke ich dir 'nen Track !
> Montag oder Dienstag ist mir egal.



Den Track kannst du mir auch einmal schicken!!! Hört sich nicht schlecht an 

Ich hätte Mittwoch wieder Zeit wenn die Erkältung dann weg ist wäre das nicht schlecht.

Aber meine Kondition lässt zu wünschen übrig. 
Habe es leider noch nicht geschafft dieses Jahr zu biken.

Gruß

Dieter

P.S. Wenns mir morgen ein weing besser geht bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (8. Februar 2008)

Termin für Samstag auf *12* Uhr geändert !


----------



## rpo35 (8. Februar 2008)

@bratze du Flachzange! Kannste mir mal sagen, was das sollte? Hab' heute morgen gesehen dass du dich eingetragen hast, beeile mich extra und du Tünnes kommst nicht!
Oder gehörst du zu der Spezies, die sich mit einem eleganten klick auf "mitfahren" 'nen Termin ansehen will?

War 'ne feine lange Runde, jetzt bin ich platt


----------



## GeDe (8. Februar 2008)

Su ene Driss, Kamelle vum Doktor und Sportverbot, ich könnt' kriesche.

@René: schade, die angedachte Tour müssen wir leider verschieben. Holen wir auf jeden Fall kurzfrisitig nach, wenn Du möchtest.

Grüüüüüüsse
GeDe


----------



## XCRacer (8. Februar 2008)

Klar möchte ich ! Bin ja im Moment selber nicht fit. Also dir dann auch eine gute Besserung


----------



## PacMan (8. Februar 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> War 'ne feine lange Runde, jetzt bin ich platt


Na hoffentlich nicht zu platt für heute abend!
Kannst du wenigstens die Texte?


----------



## rpo35 (8. Februar 2008)

Ralphi alone in the forest...

Los ging's um 10 bei absolutem Traumetter








Schnell raus aus dem Aachener Wald und ab ging's über Lichtenbusch und Raeren rauf nach Petergensfeld. Den Rest der Route könnt ihr dem Profil entnehmen.

Und siehe da, der erste Hunni in der Saison '08 ist geschafft




Und hier noch das Profil:





Den Rest der Bilder gibt's hier: klick


----------



## rpo35 (8. Februar 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich nicht zu platt für heute abend!
> Kannst du wenigstens die Texte?


Vielleicht kann ich ein paar Texte, aber ich kann nicht singen


----------



## PacMan (8. Februar 2008)

Na und?  

Hey, das Foto kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.


----------



## GeDe (8. Februar 2008)

Frühform, oder was ?? 20 iger Schnitt, wo soll das mit Dir noch enden? 
Mich packt der Neid 
Hut ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (8. Februar 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ralphi alone in the forest...
> 
> Los ging's um 10 bei absolutem Traumetter
> [...]
> Den Rest der Bilder gibt's hier: klick


Nicht schlecht, Herr Specht 
Auf Bild IMGP0013 ist eindeutig eine fliegende Untertasse zu erkennen. Auf Bild ...16 sieht man die Landezone


----------



## ManuelAC (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo Omananier,
ich melde mich wieder aus den Tiefen der ombananischen Unterwelt zurück und habe nach langen Wochen (und Monaten) des Stubenhockens beschlossen, den weichen Bürostuhl kurzfristig mit einem Fahrradsattel zu tauschen. 

Ich habe mich also morgen für den Frauen-, Ben-, und hoffentlich auch Manuelluschentauglichen Termin eingetragen.

Hoffentlich machen meine Knie diesmal mit. 

Ich freu mich schon riesig!!  

Ich hoffe Ihr kriegt unsere wunderschöne Homepage - auf die ich zugegebenermaßen viel zu lange nicht mehr geschaut habe - wieder hin.

Allseits Pedalheil

Sebastian


----------



## ManuelAC (8. Februar 2008)

Wieso wird der 12:00 Uhr-Termin morgen nicht unter "Last Minute Biking" angezeigt? Seltsam.


----------



## kurzer37 (8. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hab nächste Woche auch Urlaub. Hatte da ein Schmankerl für dich, Michael. Musst nur ein bissle Zug fahren. Erst nach Heimbach und dann von Horrem zurück. 77km, kaum Höhenmeter, nur breite Wege.
> 
> Interesse? Dann schicke ich dir 'nen Track !
> Montag oder Dienstag ist mir egal.


 

Ich habe Urlaub(ab Montag) und werde am Montag fahren . Also falls jemand mit möchte ich dachte so an Schmidt oder hohes Venn ab 10.30 Uhr ganz gemütlich.Den Track von Rene werde ( möchte ) Ich mal fahren wenn Ich wieder richtig fit bin.Montag soviel wie man lust hat und Wetter genießen.

Gruß
Kurzer37

Hier der Termin für Montag http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5842 .


----------



## PacMan (9. Februar 2008)

Ui, das wird wieder früh, morgen...  

Gute Nacht!


----------



## FilledBratze (9. Februar 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> @bratze du Flachzange!


 
Das kannste wohl laut sagen. Habe mich im Datum vertan  und gedacht, der Termin se heute. Wollte gerade nochmal reingucken, ob nun 10h oder 10h30, aber da existierte der Termin schon nicht mehr. Tut mir wirklich leid und hoffe, Du hast nicht lange auf mich gewartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (9. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen,

ich werde heute leider nicht mitfahren! 
Fühle mich echt schwer bescheiden.

Viel Spass bei der heutigen Tour und schönes Wochenende!!

Das Wetter ist ja ein Traum 

Gruß


----------



## rpo35 (9. Februar 2008)

@Pascal: Wir kommen mit den Rädern direkt zur Tanke.


----------



## PacMan (9. Februar 2008)

@Ralph: Ihr bringt es einfach nicht über's Herz, die Punkte zu verschenken, oder?  Bis gleich!

@Dieter: Das ist schade!  Aber kurier dich erstmal ordentlich aus, dann fährst du bald wieder mit! Und keine Sorge: das Wetter wird noch viel besser in den nächsten Monaten!


----------



## kurzer37 (9. Februar 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Und keine Sorge: das Wetter wird noch viel besser in den nächsten Monaten!


 

Das haben letztes jahr im April auch alle gesagt .Dafür habe ich jetzt am Montag Urlaub.


----------



## XCRacer (9. Februar 2008)

Ich stricke hier sowas wie eine temporäre Homepage: http://xcracer.xc.funpic.de/

Versuche ein Fotoalbum zu installieren und so. Alles vorrübergehend. Also Nerven halten


----------



## XCRacer (9. Februar 2008)

Pascal? Morgen, 11 Uhr Omerbach? Dann Kuchenessen im Wildpark Schmidt?


----------



## rpo35 (9. Februar 2008)

Ich schreib' morgen 'nen Bericht zur heutigen Tour auf meiner Seite


----------



## XCRacer (9. Februar 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich schreib' morgen 'nen Bericht zur heutigen Tour auf meiner Seite


Ich kann dir nen Admin-Zugang geben und du kannst was stöbern und üben. Bestimmt findest du gefallen an Joomla! Schreib dir auch ne kleine Anleitung, wie man Berichte verfasst. 

Den Bericht gibt's übrigens schon


----------



## rpo35 (9. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nen Admin-Zugang geben und du kannst was stöbern und üben. Bestimmt findest du gefallen an Joomla! Schreib dir auch ne kleine Anleitung, wie man Berichte verfasst.
> 
> Den Bericht gibt's übrigens schon


Hm...weiß nicht...Bericht hab' ich eben gelesen  Ich lad' gleich mal die Bilder hoch und schicke den Link. Das, wo Pascals Kamera umgekippt ist, ist genial


----------



## rpo35 (9. Februar 2008)

So, Bilder sind hochgeladen...unglaublich, wie sich erwachsene Menschen über das Umkippen einer Kamera amüsieren können 






Hier geht's zum kompletten Album...

Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (9. Februar 2008)

Was ist DAS !!! Ne tote Fliege?


----------



## rpo35 (9. Februar 2008)

Das ist "nur" Thorstens dreckiger Horchlöffel


----------



## PacMan (9. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Pascal? Morgen, 11 Uhr Omerbach? Dann Kuchenessen im Wildpark Schmidt?


Hmmm... Kuchen ist natürlich ein gutes Argument. Aber ich weiss nicht so recht. Wollte mich eigentlich vom Hürtgenwald fernhalten und möglichst viel Sonne auf Feldwegen genießen.
Da musst du mich noch überzeugen...

Hier sind meine Bilder von heute. Und dies ist das Bild aus meiner Kamera, passend zu oben.


----------



## XCRacer (10. Februar 2008)

Brauchst nicht lange zu überlegen. Habe eine scheiß Nacht hinter mir. Hab die Bronchien entzündet. Ohne mein Salbuhexal bekäme ich überhaupt keine Luft. Mache heute nix sportliches


----------



## FilledBratze (10. Februar 2008)

MoinMoin,
wünsch' euch allen, die krank sind gute Besserung.
Bleibt der Termin trotzdem bestehen, auch wenn René nicht mitfahren kann?


----------



## blackseal (10. Februar 2008)

Bier in der Laufenburg statt Kuchen in Schmidt. ;-)


----------



## PacMan (10. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Brauchst nicht lange zu überlegen. Habe eine scheiß Nacht hinter mir. Hab die Bronchien entzündet. Ohne mein Salbuhexal bekäme ich überhaupt keine Luft. Mache heute nix sportliches


Na gut. Dann genieß du mal deine Drogen und werd schnell wieder gesund!



			
				FilledBratze schrieb:
			
		

> Bleibt der Termin trotzdem bestehen, auch wenn René nicht mitfahren kann?


Nein, ich fahre dann alleine woanders lang.


----------



## FilledBratze (10. Februar 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Nein, ich fahre dann alleine woanders lang.


 
Scheinst ja auf meine Gesellschaft nicht sonderlich wert zu legen


----------



## PacMan (10. Februar 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Scheinst ja auf meine Gesellschaft nicht sonderlich wert zu legen


Manchmal lege ich Wert auf überhaupt keine Gesellschaft!  

Und tschüss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (10. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Brauchst nicht lange zu überlegen. Habe eine scheiß Nacht hinter mir. Hab die Bronchien entzündet. Ohne mein Salbuhexal bekäme ich überhaupt keine Luft. Mache heute nix sportliches


 
Dann gute Besserung und hoffentlich bist du morgen besser dran. Aber dann besteht die Möglichkeit das wir sehr langsam fahren. 
Freue mich schon auf Morgen Sonne tanken statt PB-Staub schlucken.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## rpo35 (10. Februar 2008)

Gute Besserung an alle hoffentlich nur leicht erkrankte 
Wir gehen jetzt 'ne Runde Rennradeln!

Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (10. Februar 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> ...und hoffentlich bist du morgen besser dran.


Ich hoffe, nicht schon auf der Hinfahrt zu dir zusammen zu klappen 
Wird bestimmt 'ne nette Tour !


----------



## GeDe (10. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, nicht schon auf der Hinfahrt zu dir zusammen zu klappen
> Wird bestimmt 'ne nette Tour !




Hoffentlich geht das gut, René 
Hör auf den Senior und schon dich noch ein Weilchen. Du hast sowieso genug
Power.


----------



## XCRacer (10. Februar 2008)

Ich habe Urlaub und es ist schönes Wetter. Was will man mehr?
Bewegung an der frischen Luft hat noch keinem geschadet. Werde schon auf mich acht geben.


----------



## PacMan (10. Februar 2008)

So, ich bin von der "Tour ohne Wiederkehr" wiedergekehrt.  




Zuerst ging es über Aldenhoven nach Jülich/Koslar und dort den RUR (Rur-Ufer-Radweg) entlang bis nach Hückelhoven. Ab dort habe ich zunächst versucht, diesen schönen Track von Reigi aus Heinsberg nachzufahren. Ich hatte zwar weder GPS, noch 'ne Karte, aber dank meines überragenden Orientierungsinnes hat das auch überhaupt nicht geklappt!  Naja, immerhin die Kippe habe ich nach einiger Zeit finden können. (Das Ding ist ja auch groß genug.)



Von dort oben ging's 'nen flotten Downhill wieder runter.  

Anschließend habe ich mich rund um Wassenberg ausgetobt. Diese Laubwälder sind eine 'ne nette Abwechslung zu unserem dunklen Nadelgehölz. Auch ohne Plan habe ich zwei, drei sehr schöne Trails gefunden. Leider waren die WABs aber auch mit Spaziergängern überflutet.

Den Rückweg wollte ich mir ja sparen (daher "Tour ohne Wiederkehr"). Also bin ich irgendwann Richtung Hückelhoven Bahnhof gefahren. Natürlich wusste ich nicht wirklich, wie ich dahin komme, und musste ein paar Mal nach dem Weg fragen. Ein junger Mann meinte zu mir: "das ist aber noch ein ganz schönes Stück. Bestimmt noch 5 km oder so!" - ich: "Macht nix. Bin heute schon 85km gefahren."   Manche Leute haben Vorstellungen!?!  




Kurz nach Sonnenuntergang (und mit 5 Stunden Fahrtzeit) hatte ich den Bahnhof dann erreicht. Natürlich war der Fahrkarten-Automat kaputt.  
Im Zug waren ein paar Jungs mit richtig schicken Cruisern. Echt "fette Böcke"!  Hab mich ein wenig mit ihnen unterhalten. Die waren in Düsseldorf bei 'nem Treffen von einigen Cruiser-Besitzern und gerade auf dem Rückweg nach Alsdorf. Sie sind in Herzogenrath ausgestiegen und haben mir ihr Fahrrad-Ticket überlassen. Als dann später die Schaffnerin kam, musste ich also nur noch das Personen-Ticket nachlösen.  

War 'ne schöne Runde, und mit ortskundiger Führung ist es auf jeden Fall ein richtig schönes Bike-Gebiet. Ich muss dieses Jahr unbeding mal mit dem Reigi fahren...

Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (10. Februar 2008)

@PacMan: Schöne Bilder und schön daß du wiedergekehrt bist!


----------



## rpo35 (10. Februar 2008)

Mal wieder ganz feine Bilder von Pascal  
Das war ein richtig geiles Bike-Wochenende mit guten 250km (davon ca. 70 RR) bei strahlendem Sonnenschein  

Bis demnächst!
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (11. Februar 2008)

*Hallo Michaeeel !* 
Muß leider den Empfehlungen von Tina  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und dem Omba-Ältesten GeDe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Folge leisten.

Nach einem Blick in den Spiegel muß ich zugeben, dass ich mit dem Typen, dem ich da eben gesehen habe, heute kein Rad fahren möchte.

Sorry , aber bestimmt bald (wieder) einmal


----------



## reigi (11. Februar 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> War 'ne schöne Runde, und mit ortskundiger Führung ist es auf jeden Fall ein richtig schönes Bike-Gebiet. Ich muss dieses Jahr unbeding mal mit dem Reigi fahren...
> 
> Bilder!



@ Pacman
toller Bericht, sehr schöne Fotos. Bin bald wieder fit. Derzeit geht es mir genau wie René und das bei dem tollen Bike-Wetter. In Kürze kündige ich wieder unsere Touren am Sonntagmorgen auf meiner Homepage an. Schau einfach immer mal wieder rein. Ich freue mich, wenn ich dir mal viele tolle Singletrails zeigen kann ;-) Bis dann.


----------



## PacMan (11. Februar 2008)

Danke, danke.
Das Problem ist, dass du immer so wahnsinnig früh fährst!   Aber ich werde mich mal überwinden, so früh aufzustehen.

Ich wünsch' dir 'ne schnelle Genesung!


----------



## reigi (11. Februar 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Danke, danke.
> Das Problem ist, dass du immer so wahnsinnig früh fährst!   Aber ich werde mich mal überwinden, so früh aufzustehen.
> 
> Ich wünsch' dir 'ne schnelle Genesung!



Tja, der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm ;-). Vielleicht können wir auch mal 'nen Kompromiß finden. 
Danke für die Genesungswünsche.

Bis bald


----------



## XCRacer (11. Februar 2008)

War heute doch nicht ganz untätig. Habe meine alten Eltern 32km durch den Wald gescheucht. Muß schon sagen, die haben mit ihren 62, bzw. 64 Jahren, sich ganz wacker auf den Trails geschlagen


----------



## rpo35 (11. Februar 2008)

Warum guckst du bei so einem schönen Erlebnis so böse?


----------



## XCRacer (11. Februar 2008)

So sah ich auch aus, als ich gestern abend in den Spiegel schaute und mir klar wurde, dass ich zu krank bin, um mit dem Kurzen zu fahren.


----------



## talybont (11. Februar 2008)

Ich könnte böse dreinschauen: bekomme am HT mal wieder das Innenlager rechts nicht raus  (Octalink Patronenlager)
Ich weiß, LINKSGEWINDE!!!! Hab den Scheiss ja auch selbst montiert. Aber irgendwie ist die gute alte Nuss doch schon recht rund. Jedenfalls rutsche ich immer ab und bringe die entsprechende Kombination aus Anpresskraft und Schmackes am Hebel nicht mehr auf  
Also morgen wieder zum Händler  und den Fachmann rangelassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (11. Februar 2008)

Schon mal folgendes probiert?

Gewindestange (oder eventuell Schnellspanner) durchstecken, auf Spannung bringen und die Nuss so am Abrutschen zu hindern.


----------



## talybont (11. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Schon mal folgendes probiert?
> 
> Gewindestange (oder eventuell Schnellspanner) durchstecken, auf Spannung bringen und die Nuss so am Abrutschen zu hindern.



Probiere heute nix mehr, da ich derart abgerutscht bin, dass mein Ellenbogen mit Vollgas unter den Sattel geknallt ist. Das Gefühl kommt gerade wieder  
Der Tip ist aber nicht schlecht  . In Ermangelung einer Gewindestange muss ich den Schnellspanner wählen.

Mist, habe ja keinen Schraubstock, und den Abtrieb an der Knarre bohre ich besser nicht durch um den Schnellspanner durchzustecken.


----------



## XCRacer (11. Februar 2008)

Kann man bei der Nuss keinen Gabelschlüssel ansetzen (Es gibt solche Nüsse) ?
In guten Ratschekästen ist meist auch ein Knebel. Mit dem hat man mehr Gefühl. Ist übrigens besser, wenn man bei solchen Arbeiten 'nen zweiten Mann hat.


----------



## talybont (11. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Kann man bei der Nuss keinen Gabelschlüssel ansetzen (Es gibt solche Nüsse) ?
> In guten Ratschekästen ist meist auch ein Knebel. Mit dem hat man mehr Gefühl. Ist übrigens besser, wenn man bei solchen Arbeiten 'nen zweiten Mann hat.


Maulschlüssel könnte man ansetzen (wenn man einen hätte). Habe aber nur eine Hazet-Knarre und einen Drehmomenter von Proxxon (der taugt nicht besonders).
Fahr das Ding morgen zum Altig und schwupps, ist es raus. Das XT 2008 Lager setze ich dann nur mit Mindestdrehmoment ein. Außerdem ist da die Nuss noch neu


----------



## MausD (12. Februar 2008)

Moin, Moin.
Kann ja sein das ich falsch liege (Alzheimer läst grüßen), aber es könnte sein, das heute ein Omba im Fernsehen in seiner ersten großen Rolle zu sehen ist. 
Also daher: TV-Tip: SAT1, 20:15, Die Treue-Testerin 
Welcher Omba wird nicht verraten 

Gut schau MausD


----------



## mcmarki (12. Februar 2008)

MausD schrieb:


> Moin, Moin.
> Kann ja sein das ich falsch liege (Alzheimer läst grüßen), aber es könnte sein, das heute ein Omba im Fernsehen in seiner ersten großen Rolle zu sehen ist.
> Also daher: TV-Tip: SAT1, 20:15, Die Treue-Testerin
> Welcher Omba wird nicht verraten
> ...



  ja wie super ist das denn  ?  kann das einer aufnehmen? kann das dann in 2 Wochen mitnehmen


----------



## rpo35 (12. Februar 2008)

Dann muß der Nightride heute etwas kürzer ausfallen


----------



## steve (12. Februar 2008)

Moin,

da alle Themen mit mehr als 5000 Antworten geschlossen werden, findet man 
die Fortsetzung des Threads hier: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=320906

Viele Grüße

Steve


----------

